# El rincón del agricultor - trucos para nuestras huertas II



## Siguiendo la Verdad (4 Jun 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Veamos, en primer lugar, este hilo me está dando muchos problemas para cargarse, animo a alguno de los mas asiduos para que lo cierre y empiece otro.



Me animo yo pues ya lo habéis pedido varios y nadie da el paso. 

Primera parte del hilo aquí:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-del-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas.html


----------



## Malafollá (4 Jun 2012)

me suscribo. Favor de añadir link al "Rincón I".


----------



## Sealand (4 Jun 2012)

Otro que se apunta


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (4 Jun 2012)

> ¡justo! no hay duda
> 
> El caso es que estoy seguro que el suelo estaba limpio (en ésa zona de la parcela nunca habia habido tomates antes), es como si hubiera venido en la misma planta del vivero. O a lo mejor ése mismo hongo se ha mantenido en otras cosas como pimientos.
> 
> ...



La mejor opcion es plantar variedades resistentes al fusarium (por ejemplo, RAF no significa otra cosa que *R*esistente *A*l *F*usarium). Es un problema grave en zonas calidas y dificil de erradicar.

Otra opcion es injertar sobre variedades resistentes. Los tomates son faciles de injertar.

Un consejo ... intenta siempre empezar tus plantas de semilla. Te evitaras introducir algun hongo y algun virus al huerto.


----------



## Cave Canes (4 Jun 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> La mejor opcion es plantar variedades resistentes al fusarium (por ejemplo, RAF no significa otra cosa que *R*esistente *A*l *F*usarium). Es un problema grave en zonas calidas y dificil de erradicar.
> 
> Otra opcion es injertar sobre variedades resistentes. Los tomates son faciles de injertar.....



¿Podría injertar mutxamel con kumato? ¿O con marmande? ¿El injerto se hace como los que se hacen en cítricos?


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Jun 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> La mejor opcion es plantar variedades resistentes al fusarium (por ejemplo, RAF no significa otra cosa que *R*esistente *A*l *F*usarium). Es un problema grave en zonas calidas y dificil de erradicar.
> 
> Otra opcion es injertar sobre variedades resistentes. Los tomates son faciles de injertar.
> 
> Un consejo ... intenta siempre empezar tus plantas de semilla. Te evitaras introducir algun hongo y algun virus al huerto.



El raf me parece que ya no es tan inmune. Por lo menos los míos, porque una de las plantas secas que saqué ayer era un raf. ienso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Jun 2012)

Bueno, pués empezamos de nuevo en este hilo. Que la gente se guarde el inicial que hay una de información buenísima.

Saludos a tod@s


----------



## Agropecuario (4 Jun 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> El raf me parece que ya no es tan inmune. Por lo menos los míos, porque una de las plantas secas que saqué ayer era un raf. ienso:



Tener en cuenta que las plagas también mutan y se adaptan a los cambios, les va la vida en ello


----------



## Deibis (4 Jun 2012)

ayer por el agua y las lluvias se me fue a tomar por saco la planta de tomate


----------



## antoniussss (4 Jun 2012)

Hoy me comi mi primera ensalada de mis lechugas al estilo canónigos, deliciosas 


Espero que vuelvan a brotar como dice el envase...


Por cierto, Para que salgan mejor las cosas del huerto, me recomendais algún tipo de tierra universal, guano o lo que sea?


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (5 Jun 2012)

Cave Canes dijo:


> ¿Podría injertar mutxamel con kumato? ¿O con marmande? ¿El injerto se hace como los que se hacen en cítricos?



Claro que puedes, incluso puedes injertar sobre pimiento o berenjena. El injerto habitual es de pua, cortando el patron y la variedad en V. En youtube hay videos.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (5 Jun 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> El raf me parece que ya no es tan inmune. Por lo menos los míos, porque una de las plantas secas que saqué ayer era un raf. ienso:



Uno de los problemas del RAF es que se venden muchas cosas diferentes como tal. Como esta de moda y se vende mas caro, casi todo es raf.

Tambien es cierto que hay varias clases de fusarium. Marmande (raf es una seleccion de este) es resistente a la raza 1 de fusarium, no a las 2 y 3. Supongo que la raza 1 seria la que daba mas problemas en los viveros de Almeria.

Si tienes alguna variedad que te resiste bien, puedes hacer esquejes y usarla como patron.


----------



## rory (5 Jun 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Claro que puedes, incluso puedes injertar sobre pimiento o berenjena. El injerto habitual es de pua, cortando el patron y la variedad en V. En youtube hay videos.



¿Cómo? ¿Injertar tomate en pimiento o berenjena?

Explícate, por favor.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (5 Jun 2012)

rory dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Injertar tomate en pimiento o berenjena?
> 
> Explícate, por favor.



[YOUTUBE]mqLa6_KTHGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (5 Jun 2012)

A raiz de los tomates que se nos secan en el huerto, estoy teniendo una discusión con mi padre.

Le he echado en cara que por qué fumigó los tomates hace unos días, con cobre y no se qué veneno, cuando estaban sanísimos. No sé si ése veneno habrá evitado algo, el caso es que muchas hojas se han arrugado desde entonces y están más negras y endurecidas. Sin embargo, las hojas nuevas han nacido normalmente, con lo que a mí no me cabe duda de que ha sido un daño de la fumigación (innecesaria en ése momento en mi opinión).

Mi padre es de los que creen que con la química se puede prevenir, salvar o curar cualquier enfermedad y restaurar el estado anterior, y yo le digo que no, que es preferible otras técnicas, que la cura es en extremis y que sólo retrasa normalmente lo inevitable, que hay que prevenir..

Mi padre dice que antiguamente (antes de que él (un hombre de campo pero no hortelano) trabajara en una industria química en los 70) se criaban buenos hortales porque la tierra estaba muy sana y no había enfermedades ::. Sin embargo, ahora, a pesar de la química que utilizan, todos los años se corta la cosecha por la mitad por alguna que otra plaga. Él díce que es porque las tierras están envenenadas, desgastadas y por éso ya no es como antes. No le niego parte, sólo parte de razón.

Pero es que se ha perdido todo el conocimiento que hasta los años 80 con la generalización de la química y la agroindustria, se han perdido casi definitivamente. Le digo que antes las semillas estaban adaptadas a su tierra, tras un proceso de siglos de selecciones, y que ahora las traen en los viveros de Holanda o no sé dónde, por lo que traen nuevas enfermedades y las semillas no germinan igual ni producen lo mismo que las antiguas que ellos han dejado perderse. Tampoco saben injertar, ni sanar la tierra más allá del arado con el motocultor. En fín, que poco conocimiento me pueden a mí transmitir ésta generación de hortelanos fracasados postindustriales. :o

Y en ésa discusión, estamos todos los días.. Cualquier año partimos el huerto en 2, y le digo a ver quien saca más, si tu con tus técnicas químicas, o yo. El problema es que yo soy tambien otro ignorante :ouch:, pero al menos sé que el camino químico es el equivocado. :´(

Si nos quitan la química, hambre, veo mucha hambre:XX:


----------



## jurbu (5 Jun 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Mi padre dice que antiguamente... se criaban buenos hortales porque la tierra estaba muy sana y no había enfermedades ::.



Los dos tenéis razón... La química ha convertido la tierra en insana y ésta tiende al equilibrio provocando enfermedades.

Fumigando con cobre has conseguido aniquilar gran parte de los hongos y bacterias del suelo, (no toda esta biodiversidad es patógena. es la base de la pirámide de alimentación de tus plantas y de la fauna auxiliar que mantendrá un cierto equilibrio)

Quizá leas en el paquete que su composición es inocua para la fauna auxiliar (Coccinélidos, Sírfidos, Crisopas, Antocóridos, Míridos, Nábidos, Himenópteros, Typhlodromus... ) Cierto no les mata pero tu huerto es una cadena alimenticia en la que has jodido la base y estos bichejos intentarán marcharse a otra parte donde encuentren alimento.

A partir de este punto tu huerto te proporcionará come-hojas en abundancia (tanto animales como vegetales) para atraer de nuevo a los depredadores que tardarán en llegar. No es para preocuparse la industria química tiene soluciones para los come-hojas.... seguirás enganchado a ella hasta que la araña roja acabe con tus tomates a mitad de temporada.

Bueno....:bla: solo es mi opinión


----------



## Agropecuario (5 Jun 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Los dos tenéis razón... La química ha convertido la tierra en insana y ésta tiende al equilibrio provocando enfermedades.
> 
> Fumigando con cobre has conseguido aniquilar gran parte de los hongos y bacterias del suelo, (no toda esta biodiversidad es patógena. es la base de la pirámide de alimentación de tus plantas y de la fauna auxiliar que mantendrá un cierto equilibrio)
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: muy bien explicado.

Mas gráfico aun, el huerto/campo/parcela es El Serengueti, las gacelas (plagas) se comen tu hierba, puedes hacer dos cosas; dejar a los leones actuar (enemigos naturales), con lo que siempre tendrá que haber un numero mínimo de gacelas para mantener a un numero mínimo de leones

o bien, te puedes liar a tiros y matas a, casi, todas las gacelas y con ellos, o bien se mueren o bien se van los leones, las gacelas que queden sin la presión de los leones se reproducirán descontroladamente, hasta que estos vuelvan o te vuelvas a liar a tiros, tu eliges.

Pero eso si, las tiros los pegas con pólvora de rey.

pd. tambien es cierto que algunas veces los leones necesitan un poco de dopping


----------



## Alvin Red (6 Jun 2012)

*Un susto, un error y mi primer tomate​*

El susto

El invernadero donde cultivo tiene dos naves, una la utilizo yo, la otra la comparten 3 familias que se pasan normalmente los sábados por su parte.

Resulta que una de ellas quiere dejar el huerto y cada vez pasa menos o no pasa, en su parte hay plantados una quincena de tomates y se les ocurrió plantar patatas, en un invernadero plantar patatas ya es "heavy", otras 15 o 20 platas de patatas.

Ambas plantas son solanaceas y ambas son atacadas por la tuta, a la patata poco le afecta, al tomate los destruye. Al abandonar el huerto no caímos, yo y el que me alquila el invernadero, en las patatas. Resultado, se creo un reservorio de tuta en las patatas que salto a sus tomates, tomates que si controlaba con los mismos productos biológicos que yo uso, pero que al tener las patatas al lado resultaron ineficaces ya que la reinfección era inmediata y las patatas no las controlaba.

Mis tomates, 500 tomateras, están a 10 metros de los suyos, unas 15. Por ahora mis tomates no han sufrido daños, supongo que alguna de las medidas que tome ha funcionado, si que hay hojas afectadas pero la tuta esta muerta y ninguno de los tomates se ha visto afectado, he redoblado la lucha biológica por si acaso.

*Por favor, en caso de que abandonéis un huerto, destruid todas las plantas de cultivo ya que abandonadas son una fuente de propagación de plagas.*


Un error


Plante judías verdes (perona) hace tiempo, pero use dos tipos de semilla, una barata y otra cara pensando que el aspecto exterior eran iguales, aquí falle. Ambas perona, pero unas alcanzan un tamaño de 15 cm de largo mientras las otras casi lo duplican.

Esas largas no las puedo vender porque la gente las prefiere cortas y tengo dos bancales plantados de este tipo. Sooución, esas largas pueden llevarse a que produzcan judias "potxas", creo que voy a ser de los pocos que tenga potxas para vender. 








> Judía Bacle: variedad tipo “Perona” (ancha, plana y verde), de vaina muy carnosa que se recomienda recolectar muy pronto de la mata, puesto que marca el grano pronto. Se adapta al cultivo en invernadero. Muy apreciada en Cataluña y Levante.










> Judía Buenos Aires verde Larga precoz: variedad nueva, muy precoz con vainas largas y anchas. Muy productiva y muy buena para consumir también como pochas.




Mi primer tomate o tomates

Ayer comí mi primer tomate variedad "Cor de Bou" hoy voy a probar un raf, ambos de mi producción estoy que boto. 

*Cor de Bou*






*Raf*


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (6 Jun 2012)

Durante muchos siglos se ha cultivado la tierra sin ayudas quimicas, por lo que es evidente que es posible. Lo que no se puede es cultivar todo en todas partes. Si encima nos empeñamos es cultivar de forma casera variedades industriales, pues se complica el tema. Las variedades industriales estan desarrolladas para los agricultores industriales y sus condiciones (control total de todo, maximizar beneficios, pulverizar lo que haga falta, abonos optimos ...). Bajo condiciones diferentes se comportan de forma diferente.

Cuando se cultiva para casa, lo que se valora en una variedad son cosas diferentes a lo que valora un agricultor industrial, y por tanto las variedades deben ser otras. 

Cuando se abona o se pulveriza siempre hay que tener en cuenta el equilibrio ecologico. Cualquier actuacion lo altera y puede hacernos entrar en un circulo vicioso. Siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior de aplicar azufre como preventivo ... en las hojas viven muchos hongos beneficiosos para las plantas que al tener el medio saturado dificultan o impiden que la planta sea colonizada por los malos. Si matamos los hongos buenos ... nada impedira que los malos se instalen, y sin resistencia ni competencia. Lo mas probable es que se produzca una explosion demografica del primer oportunista que pase, y esos casi siempre son malos.

Con los abonos pasa algo parecido. Por un lado pueden alterar el equilibrio ecologico del suelo, por otro, pueden suministrar facilmente una alimentacion no equilibrada a la planta. Si una planta no tiene una alimentacion equilibrada, no estara sana por buena cara que tenga, y si no esta sana sera mas susceptible de enfermar o ser atacada por plagas.

Con todo esto no digo que no se use nada quimico, tan solo que no hay que perder de vista el conjunto e intentar tener claras las posibles consecuencias de cada actuacion y sus consecuencias.


----------



## Mochuelo (6 Jun 2012)

*Tuta*

Saludos.

¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?


----------



## ShaunThat (6 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos! He leído ya la mitad del hilo anterior y parte de "El horticultor autosuficiente" y aunque no tengo mucho espacio, ni tiempo (por ahora), quiero empezar poco a poco a plantar alguna cosilla para ir probando. Soy cocinero, y estaba pensando en plantar algo de albahaca y alguna hortaliza tipo lechuga, espinaca, etc. que se pueda plantar ahora. Por ahora solo tengo macetas a mi disposición. ¿Qué se puede plantar en macetas que no sea muy complicado a estas alturas del año?

Por cierto, es un patio interior con bastante sol, pero no creo que suficiente para tomate.

Gracias!


PD: Me ha sido muy útil el hilo antiguo, está lleno de info!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jun 2012)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?




Pregúntale a Alvin, a ver si aparece.




ShaunThat dijo:


> Hola a todos! He leído ya la mitad del hilo anterior y parte de "El horticultor autosuficiente" y aunque no tengo mucho espacio, ni tiempo (por ahora), quiero empezar poco a poco a plantar alguna cosilla para ir probando. Soy cocinero, y estaba pensando en plantar algo de albahaca y alguna hortaliza tipo lechuga, espinaca, etc. que se pueda plantar ahora. Por ahora solo tengo macetas a mi disposición. ¿Qué se puede plantar en macetas que no sea muy complicado a estas alturas del año?
> 
> Por cierto, es un patio interior con bastante sol, pero no creo que suficiente para tomate.
> 
> ...



Prueba lo del tomate, no creo que pierdas nada.



Y voy a tener que hacer mi primera incursión con Jabón potásico en las tomateras, empiezo a tener pequeña mosquita blanca.

Arrancadas las espinacas que estaban germinadas para hacer semillas, por invasión de pulgón 

La verdad que he estado más pendiente de la economía que de el huerto.:o


----------



## ShaunThat (6 Jun 2012)

Pero por época que debería plantar? Estoy en la Sierra de Madrid (Colmenar Viejo)


----------



## Natalia_ (6 Jun 2012)

ShaunThat dijo:


> Hola a todos! He leído ya la mitad del hilo anterior y parte de "El horticultor autosuficiente" y aunque no tengo mucho espacio, ni tiempo (por ahora), quiero empezar poco a poco a plantar alguna cosilla para ir probando. Soy cocinero, y estaba pensando en plantar algo de albahaca y alguna hortaliza tipo lechuga, espinaca, etc. que se pueda plantar ahora. Por ahora solo tengo macetas a mi disposición. ¿Qué se puede plantar en macetas que no sea muy complicado a estas alturas del año?
> 
> Por cierto, es un patio interior con bastante sol, pero no creo que suficiente para tomate.
> 
> ...



El horticultor autosuficiente de Seymour es un libro de culto. Antes de comenzar mi huerto, lo dejé tó subrayadito a lápiz y con tropecientas anotaciones jejeje

En maceta puedes plantar casi de todo, lo único que según para qué cultivos necesitarás macetas grandes e ir añadiéndoles compost o humus, ya que el sustrato en macetas es mucho más limitado que en tierra y por tanto se empobrece antes. 

Yo de tí sí me animaría a poner tomates, pero a estas alturas ya mejor tomates cherris, crecen rápido y son muy aptos para maceta. De hecho mis cherri en maceta y bajo techo van más adelantados que los de tierra teniendo menos sol directo. Eso sí, en años anteriores la producción que recogí en tierra fue mucho mayor que en maceta, aunque tuviese que arrancar antes las matas debido al mildiú ya que sólo pongo cobre a todas las tomateras dos veces. Es el único producto que utilizo y sólo en los tomates.


----------



## Natalia_ (6 Jun 2012)

¿Alguien conoce esta araña?

La encontré entre las hojas de un maíz azul, cuando la descubrí me subió al dedo confiada y juguetona. Aunque cuando le ví las fauces en las fotos ... :8:

Y cuando ví en la foto el rastro que deja......descubrí que era ella la que le iba dejando esas marquitas. ¿Una araña no insectívora? :ouch:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/attachment.php?attachmentid=49804&stc=1&d=1339009599


----------



## FoSz2 (6 Jun 2012)

ShaunThat dijo:


> Hola a todos! He leído ya la mitad del hilo anterior y parte de "El horticultor autosuficiente" y aunque no tengo mucho espacio, ni tiempo (por ahora), quiero empezar poco a poco a plantar alguna cosilla para ir probando. Soy cocinero, y estaba pensando en plantar algo de albahaca y alguna hortaliza tipo lechuga, espinaca, etc. que se pueda plantar ahora. Por ahora solo tengo macetas a mi disposición. ¿Qué se puede plantar en macetas que no sea muy complicado a estas alturas del año?
> 
> Por cierto, es un patio interior con bastante sol, pero no creo que suficiente para tomate.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy empezando, pero algo ya he intentado en macetas y te puedo decir que la lechuga es engañosa, necesita profundidad (al menos esa es la explicación que me han dado). Yo he plantado lechugas en macetas y no me han crecido ninguna porque eran anchas y poco profundas y al parecer necesita macetas profundas, aunque sean algo estrechas. O sea, macetas "esbeltas de diseño"

Si eres cocinero y tienes macetas más o menos pequeñas, ¿por que no empiezas con tomillo, albahaca, orégano, perejil, hierbabuena, menta, canónigos, rúcula, etc.?

¡¡Me encanta oler la albahaca!!


----------



## jurbu (6 Jun 2012)

Natalia
Si te fijas en el dibujo de su abdomen parece el gorro de napoleón... La Araña Napoleón (Synaema globosum) no es vegana... es una buena depredadora...


----------



## Agropecuario (6 Jun 2012)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?



Uff, es una plaga j*dida, si no eres profesional no te recomiendo la suelta de insectos auxiliares .... aunque si quieres probar puedes soltar algún mirido + Trichogramma achaeae

Luego lo que si te recomiendo es trampeo masivo con feromonas combinado con tratamientos foliares de Bacillus thurigienses


----------



## Natalia_ (7 Jun 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Natalia
> Si te fijas en el dibujo de su abdomen parece el gorro de napoleón... La Araña Napoleón (Synaema globosum) no es vegana... es una buena depredadora...



Gracias eres un hacha. La había estado buscando en internet por "araña verde y negra" sin resultado. Es la que tu has dicho, el dibujo negro del abdomen es exacto, el resto era verde fosforito aunque en la foto se vea amarillo.

Lo que me extraña es que la clasifiquen como araña florícola, cuando esta se pasó el día entero en un maíz pequeño. Por la mañana la encontré en el interior del hoyo de la planta, de hecho se me subió al dedo sin haberla invitado y con una confianza asombrosa, le ponía otro dedo y subía, otro y tb, y si se lo dejaba a 2 cm se ponía en pie sobre las patas de atrás para subir. Lo más gracioso es que cuando la obligaba a posarse en el maíz corría de nuevo a mi mano, jajaja. Es la primera vez que veo esta especie, no se como serán las otras, pero esta parecía una araña domesticada :XX: 

Por la tarde la volví a encontrar en el mismo maíz, pero esta vez en la hojas externas, y con las fotos es cuando reparé que ella era la causante de unas manchitas blancas en las hojas con unos agujeritos diminutos.

En esta foto igual se ve mejor







Por eso pensé que se comía las hojas del maíz, pero igual lo que se estaba comiendo eran los huevos de las orugas del maíz 

Y ya aprovechando que sabes de bichitos, ¿ a ti te parece que estas ootecas de mantis que guardé en el otoño, tienen algo vivo dentro aún o estarán secas?


----------



## Alvin Red (7 Jun 2012)

Sobre la tuta.

Utilizar el insecto Nesidiocoris tenuis contra la tuta en estos momentos de la temporada creo que poco efectos tendría, se ha de implantar antes.

Hay varios productos ecológicos basados en bacterias que atacan a la tuta en diferentes estadios de su vida, cualquier cooperativa agrícola los suele tener, no son caros, entre 15 a 30 euros en envase pequeño, aunque el envase pequeño te sirve para unas, aprox., 2000 o más tomateras dependiendo de cuan grandes sean, creo que hay tiendas, ver link abajo, que pueden servir cantidades más pequeñas.

Hay unas 4 o 5 bacterias que atacan a la tuta, se han de alternar para que no adquiera resistencia a ellas.

Tienes también el aceite de neem, no lo he utilizado, pero quizás sea lo que mejor se adapte a huertos pequeños.

Una pagina con explicaciones y productos:
Control de la Tuta Absoluta : Ecotenda Insecticidas ecológicos Cajas Nido Limpieza Ecológica Huerto Urbano Semillas Ecológicas



Otra solución es poner mallas anti-tuta pero tiene el inconveniente de que tampoco deja entrar a los insectos polinizadores.


----------



## jurbu (7 Jun 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿ a ti te parece que estas ootecas de mantis que guardé en el otoño, tienen algo vivo dentro aún o estarán secas?



En la foto no se aprecia. Si tiene pequeñas perforaciones ya han eclosionado los huevos... 

Cuando tengo que arrancar una planta con ootecas (ha terminado su ciclo y hay que preparar el suelo) corto el tronco en el que están pegadas y lo ato (con orientación similar) a otra planta cercana (o en la zona que te interese que eclosionen los huevos) pero siempre pasan el invierno en el exterior.

Si quieres manejar mejor a estos buenos depredadores coloca al finalizar el verano algunas tablas separado del suelo unos 4 cm (con dos piedras en los extremos) , o un simple palé, por los lugares que veas mantis. Suelen realizar la puesta en la parte inferior del tablón. Al inicio de primavera puedes desplazar el tablón a tu zona de cultivo...


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (7 Jun 2012)

Acabo de enterarme del nombre de esa planta gracias a tu mensaje.










La tengo en el huerto porque venía en la mezcla de abono verde que tiré hace algunos años y se resiembra sola.
Yo no la riego ni le hago nada, la tengo completamente salvaje. Ahora sé que si me pongo gallinas les vendrá bien 

----

He seguido leyendo y creo que la mía es esta otra: Vicia cracca - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Jun 2012)

Warren dijo:


> para las gallinas es estupenda porque tiene mucha proteína (lo mismo ocurre con el trebol).
> 
> 
> 
> pd: si logro que salga bien el "minihuerto" de veza, prometo fotos con las gallinas y pollos pastando...



Ok, gracias, porque no tenía ni idea que era la veza.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (7 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Sobre la tuta.
> 
> Utilizar el insecto Nesidiocoris tenuis contra la tuta en estos momentos de la temporada creo que poco efectos tendría, se ha de implantar antes.
> 
> ...




Una cosa: ¿cómo identificar que tienes tuta? ¿cuáles son los sintomas?


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Jun 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Una cosa: ¿cómo identificar que tienes tuta? ¿cuáles son los sintomas?



Los primeros síntomas:

Mancha traslucida dentro de la hoja, no en los bordes. La tuta se come el interior de la hoja, quedando una fina membrana traslucida.







Al atacar a los tomates lo hace desde su parte superior, no por los lados o por abajo del tomate.








La primera foto es de una de mis tomateras, la segunda por suerte no, esta bajada de la red.


Creo que mis judías verdes están siendo atacadas por la araña roja, que cruz eso de ser "pages". Lo confirmo, envió fotos y a ponerle aceite de neem, no por ese orden.


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Jun 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> En la foto no se aprecia. Si tiene pequeñas perforaciones ya han eclosionado los huevos...
> 
> Cuando tengo que arrancar una planta con ootecas (ha terminado su ciclo y hay que preparar el suelo) corto el tronco en el que están pegadas y lo ato (con orientación similar) a otra planta cercana (o en la zona que te interese que eclosionen los huevos) pero siempre pasan el invierno en el exterior.
> 
> Si quieres manejar mejor a estos buenos depredadores coloca al finalizar el verano algunas tablas separado del suelo unos 4 cm (con dos piedras en los extremos) , o un simple palé, por los lugares que veas mantis. Suelen realizar la puesta en la parte inferior del tablón. Al inicio de primavera puedes desplazar el tablón a tu zona de cultivo...



No tiene ninguna perforación están exactamenten igual que cuando las recogí de los pimientos, en los que la mantis se pasó medio verano y parte del otoño hasta que desapareció. Elegió los pimientos para la puesta, a pesar de tener algo muy similar a lo que me recomiendas a pocos metros pegado a un muro. Piedras, ramas gruesas de poda, trozos de tronco y hasta paja, medio cubierto con un pedazo de uralita. Y rodeando los bancales tenía matas de romero, lavanda, salvia y tomillo.

Y sí pensé en dejar las ootecas allí debajo, pero leí que podían ser parasitadas, y al ser el primer año que las ví no quise arriesgarme a que no prosperasen, así que las guardé en un frasco con agujeros en la tapa para que transpirase, aunque las pulverizé con agua muy pocas veces por temor a los hongos. Y ahora las tengo desde marzo, protegidas y debajo de un naranjo esperando a que salgan. Lo que me mosquea es que no hayan salido todavía, por eso me temo que estén resecas. Aunque pienso que sí ví otras mantis, igual alguna puso sus ootecas en algún árbol o escondidas debajo de algo.....espero

Por cierto...el año pasado vinieron las mantis por primera vez al huerto, y este fin de semana me quedé pasmada viendo.....un loro ¡¡¡¡¡. Sí, un loro verde con algo de azul y rojo. No habló pero sí bailó


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Los primeros síntomas:
> 
> Mancha traslucida dentro de la hoja, no en los bordes. La tuta se come el interior de la hoja, quedando una fina membrana traslucida.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he visto ninguna oruga en mis tomateras, no sé si es que se las comen los bichos o los pájaros antes de que agujereen los tomates o es que la tuta no ha llegado por aquí.

En esta web alguien comenta que ahuyenta a esa polilla o mariposa con salvia.

Plantar tomates: Combatir las orugas en las tomateras | El huerto del Abu

En cuanto a la araña roja, alguna vez he visto alguna ultradiminuta removiendo la tierra, pero nunca le dí importancia. La verdad es que a veces dudo de si seré una privilegiada en cuanto a las plagas o es que tengo la huerta cargada de microfauna y no tan micro que hacen más esfuerzos que yo en sacar adelante los cultivos :ouch:


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (8 Jun 2012)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?



Hay trampas de ferormonas que te permitiran controlarla bastante.

Tambien puedes usar neem (insecticida y repelente).

Supongo que cosas como extracto de lavanda y similares no les gustaran.

Bacillus ...

Y sobre todo tener muchas flores en el huerto, de las compuestas tipo margarita y tipo zanahoria. Eso garantizara una buena poblacion de insectos beneficiosos.


----------



## Rockatansky (8 Jun 2012)

COMPOST CON ESTIÉRCOL

Tengo un huerto de 1 Ha aproximadamente y justo al lado tiene mi tío una granja de terneros, unas 50 cabezas con sus correspondientes culos...

Para fertilizar el huerto, el pasado invierno esparcimos una buena capa de estiércol que dejamos sobre la tierra hasta primavera. Fue muy bien y las plantas crecen sin problema pero me pregunto cómo puedo conseguir un buen compost apto para el huerto aprovechando el estiércol.

Mi idea es hacer un hoyo poco profundo y echarle el estiércol que ya viene mezclado con paja y cubrirlo con una lona pero quizás debería echarle tierra y mezclarlo o poner diferentes capas... 

Dispongo de un tractor pequeñito pero matón con su pala y todo que va de muerte para estos menesteres, pero la verdad es que no sé muy bien cómo hacerlo. 

Tengo en mente ampliar el huerto a 1,5 o 2 Ha así que necesitaré mucho compost ::::

Se agradecen consejos.


----------



## ISABEAU (8 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos,yo no tengo un huerto urbano,es el segundo año,tengo un macetohuerto, y todavia soy muy inexperta, había plantado rúcula para este veranito y todo iba bien hasta que ayer que me di cuenta que todas las plantas de rúcula tenian una especie de pulgon blanco??.
Las he arrancado todas y he tirado las hojas infestadas para que no se pasen a las tomateras.

Mi pregunta es ¿me puedo comer las hojas que no estaban infestadas?.

También me he dado cuenta de que lo que planto me sale con un sabor muy fuerte,p.e si son rabanitos pican mucho ,la rúcula tambien y el sabor es fuerte ,uso mantillo y guano especial para maceto huertos y agua y nada más.

Gracias


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Jun 2012)

Si es tu segundo año ya has quedado enganchá.... bienvenida al club ¡¡

Creo que sólo he visto pulgón verde y negro pero no blanco. ¿No será la mosca blanca?. Yo la he visto en algunas berzas para las gallinas, pero no he visto que dejara las berzas dañadas en absoluto. 

Supongo que si tienes un macetohuerto en el balcón o terraza es bastante molesto tenerlas, con unas pulverizaciones repetidas y diarias de agua debería bastarte para deshacerte de ellas, aunque a la primera pulverización puedes hasta añadirle unas gotitas de mistol si quieres. No necesitabas arrancar las matas.

Claro que puedes comerte las hojas no infestadas, y también puedes comerte las hojas infestadas si están en buen estado. ¿Se supone que las lavas antes de comértelas no? jeje disculpa el chiste fácil :o

Lo del sabor fuerte....¿comparado a qué, a lo que tu comprabas antes en el mercado?. Piensa que el sabor y calidad de los cultivos que obtenemos sólo a base de agua y abononos orgánicos poco o nada tienen que ver con los otros.


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Jun 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> COMPOST CON ESTIÉRCOL
> 
> Tengo un huerto de 1 Ha aproximadamente y justo al lado tiene mi tío una granja de terneros, unas 50 cabezas con sus correspondientes culos...
> 
> ...




Eso no es un huerto es un huertazo, y encima con semejante cantidad de estiércol vacuno a tu disposición, que lujazo. No me extraña que os fuera tan bien dejándolo en superficie varios meses, menudos lombrizones mulliendo la tierra y proporcionándole humus teneis que tener.:baba:

Si has decidido hacer compost, lo tienes tremendamente fácil, puesto que comentas que ya viene mezclado con paja, así que para obtener buen compost no necesitas añadirle nada más. Pero además puedes añadirle restos del huerto, de la cocina, cartones y papeles sin tinta etc. No necesitas hacer ningún agujero, con poner el montón/es a ras de suelo es suficiente, además te resultará más fácil para recogerlo. Sí se recomienda poner en la base algunas ramas de poda por el tema del oxígeno. Aunque también se recomienda removerlo con frecuencia, yo no lo hago (menudo esfuerzo uff) y obtengo un compost de primera. 

Eso sí con las cantidades de estiércol que manejarás tu, menuda temperatura va a alcanzar eso antes de que comienzen a trabajar las lombrices.... Ten una manguera cerca por si acaso :fiufiu: 

PD Que envidia cochina me das :o


----------



## ISABEAU (8 Jun 2012)

Gracias Natalia, los bichos son estos creo,(espero que se vean )y en cuanto a lo del sabor me llama la atención porque todo pica,si son rabanos pican un monton ,si planto pimientos de padron pican todos, la rucula pica... no sé, sera que todo lo que planto sale picante:´)).


----------



## Agropecuario (8 Jun 2012)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Gracias Natalia, los bichos son estos creo,(espero que se vean )y en cuanto a lo del sabor me llama la atención porque todo pica,si son rabanos pican un monton ,si planto pimientos de padron pican todos, la rucula pica... no sé, sera que todo lo que planto sale picante:´)).



Eso son pulgones, concretamente el pulgón ceniciento de la col o _Brevicoryne brassicae_

Puedes intentar controlarlo, aparte de eliminar las hojas afectadas, con extractos de tomillo, neem o romero, aceite esencial de laurel ...

Intentar favorecer la fauna axuliar, aunque eso lo tendrás complicado ¿no?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos, hace unos días que no entro en este hilo. Veo que el tema interesa y nos movemos por la segunda parte de este gran hilo. Realmente se merece una chincheta ya casi es un libro con sus mil y pico posts. A ver si algún moderador nos hecha una mano. (realmente es un tema que interesa mucho) Voy a colgar unas fotos de la huerta. Plagas no tengo muchas este año, pero tengo algo peor, muy poco agua, no sabemos si vamos a llegar al final del verano debido a las escasas lluvias de los últimos meses.

Unas judías de mata baja en flor. (blanca común, muy rica en verde como seca)







Una era de cebollas moradas.







Zanahorias con judías en el fondo.







Después de primer aclarado. Zanahorias muy tiernas.







Faltan solo 20 días para cosechar las patatas. (moradas,holandesas)







Remolacha de mesa. (plato de egipto)







La rica cosecha de hoy. Lechugas, acelgas, remolachas. Ya hace un mes que no compramos nada de verduras ni fruta.







Un rincón en el huerto con consuelda mayor, menta coreana, capuchina.


----------



## ISABEAU (9 Jun 2012)

Y si es de la col por que sale en la Rúcula  
De momento ya he eliminado todas las hojas infestadas ,pero me parece muy buena idea lo de los aceites esenciales,no quiero poner nada quimico,en cuanto a lo de la fauna auxiliar es muy curioso,cuando puse el macetohuerto ,no tenia n.p.i de plantas ,ni siquiera de plantas con flores de toda la vida, y me tuve que informar,planté calabacines y me di cuenta que en las ciudades hemos eliminado a ls insectos mas habituales,tuve que polinizar yo misma las flores porque no había bichos para hacerlo...vamos que me convertí en mamporrera calabacinera

Y por cierto no me extraña que el hilo tenga exito porque esto engancha,estoy pensando en alquilar una parcelita para poner un huerto...de verdad.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2012)

Aquí la llaman manzanilla, santolina, que es una planta medicinal muy bonita y ahora mismo está en flor en nuestra huerta. Aguanta muy bien la sequía, crece entre las piedras así de agradecida desde hace 10 años.

Santolina chamaecyparissus


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Jun 2012)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Gracias Natalia, los bichos son estos creo,(espero que se vean )y en cuanto a lo del sabor me llama la atención porque todo pica,si son rabanos pican un monton ,si planto pimientos de padron pican todos, la rucula pica... no sé, sera que todo lo que planto sale picante:´)).



Para que no piquen los pimientos de Padron has de regar más, las hojas de rucula las has de recolectar cuando son jovenes e impedir la floración de la planta.

En general, cuando más riegas, sin pasarte, menos pican lo que puede picar.



Natalia_ dijo:


> Yo nunca he visto ninguna oruga en mis tomateras, no sé si es que se las comen los bichos o los pájaros antes de que agujereen los tomates o es que la tuta no ha llegado por aquí.
> 
> En esta web alguien comenta que ahuyenta a esa polilla o mariposa con salvia.
> 
> ...




Si cultivas en una zona donde no hay o hay pocos cultivos de huerto es difícil que te aparezcan plagas dañinas, no es mi caso, ya que yo tengo que convivir con gente que usa plaguicidas químicos, gente que abandona el huerto, etc..

Pues si, tenia araña roja y al final he decidido usar el aceite de neem contra ella.

Foto de araña roja, es el puntito rojo-naranja que se ve dentro del circulo, mi móvil tiene un enfoque penoso a corta distancia.







El aceite de neem es lo más parecido a un insecticida de síntesis (químico), ya que ataca a casi todo bicho viviente (las abejas no) y se ha de utilizar como ultimo recurso. Al tener que combatir araña roja, pulgones y tuta he ido por la vía directa utilizándolo, ya os explicare como me ha ido.

Mis bancales me sorprenden cada vez más, me salen setas de lo más curiosos .


----------



## fmc (9 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Para que no piquen los pimientos de Padron has de regar más, las hojas de rucula las has de recolectar cuando son jovenes e impedir la floración de la planta.
> 
> En general, cuando más riegas, sin pasarte, menos pican lo que puede picar.



El año pasado planté en casa de mis suegros un pimiento de padrón por probarlos y, lo riegues mucho o poco, pican a rabiar.... no sé si será el picor normal de los pimientos de padrón porque no los solemos consumir, pero están al nivel de guindillas y casi no los hemos consumido lo que ha producido por ello :X De hecho, quería preguntaros ¿pueden polinizarse con guindillas (que las hay cerca) y que por eso piquen tanto o no tendrá nada que ver?

He sacado un plantero de un pimiento y me han germinado bastantes semillas, ¿saldrán picantes por venir de una planta picante o hay una "aleatoriedad" en la herencia del picor?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> El año pasado planté en casa de mis suegros un pimiento de padrón por probarlos y, lo riegues mucho o poco, pican a rabiar.... no sé si será el picor normal de los pimientos de padrón porque no los solemos consumir, pero están al nivel de guindillas y casi no los hemos consumido lo que ha producido por ello :X De hecho, quería preguntaros ¿pueden polinizarse con guindillas (que las hay cerca) y que por eso piquen tanto o no tendrá nada que ver?
> 
> He sacado un plantero de un pimiento y me han germinado bastantes semillas, ¿saldrán picantes por venir de una planta picante o hay una "aleatoriedad" en la herencia del picor?



Pimientos de padrón, unos pican otros no. Si los pimientos están muy cerca de las guindillas se puede producir una polinización cruzada. Luego este picante sale en la siguiente generación de plantas. Supongo tus pimientos salen picantes por proceder de semillas picantes. El pimiento se auto poliniza por eso es recomendable plantar las variedades picantes en un sitio alejado. ( con unos cuantos metros es suficiente)


----------



## fmc (9 Jun 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Pimientos de padrón, unos pican otros no. Si los pimientos están muy cerca de las guindillas se puede producir una polinización cruzada. Luego este picante sale en la siguiente generación de plantas. Supongo tus pimientos salen picantes por proceder de semillas picantes. El pimiento se auto poliniza por eso es recomendable plantar las variedades picantes en un sitio alejado. ( con unos cuantos metros es suficiente)



O sea, que las semillas germinadas que tengo van a ser todas extra-picantes :ouch:

Tendré que probar a eliminar todas las guindillas que hay cerca del de padrón, que salen salvajes por todos lados (particularmente tenía un par de plantas a un par de metros)

Una duda que tengo. En teoría, unos pican, otros no, pero ¿dentro de la misma planta o hay unas plantas que salen picantes y otras que no? (independientemente del grado de picor que puedan llegar a alcanzar)


----------



## fmc (9 Jun 2012)

oops, ¿qué le pasan a mis tomates? Parece como si se estuvieran pudriendo desde la parte inferior :´(


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> oops, ¿qué le pasan a mis tomates? Parece como si se estuvieran pudriendo desde la parte inferior :´(



Parece ser la podredumbre apical.

Podredumbre apical del fruto (Blossom-end rot)

La aparición de esta fisiopatía está relacionada con niveles deficientes de calcio en el fruto. El estrés hídrico y la salinidad influyen también directamente en su aparición. Comienza por la zona de la cicatriz pistilar como una mancha circular necrótica que puede alcanzar hasta el diámetro de todo el fruto.

Aplica quelatos de calcio foliarmente, le pasa por necesitar más calcio del que puede asimilar por la raíz.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (9 Jun 2012)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Y si es de la col por que sale en la Rúcula
> De momento ya he eliminado todas las hojas infestadas ,pero me parece muy buena idea lo de los aceites esenciales,no quiero poner nada quimico,en cuanto a lo de la fauna auxiliar es muy curioso,cuando puse el macetohuerto ,no tenia n.p.i de plantas ,ni siquiera de plantas con flores de toda la vida, y me tuve que informar,planté calabacines y me di cuenta que en las ciudades hemos eliminado a ls insectos mas habituales,tuve que polinizar yo misma las flores porque no había bichos para hacerlo...vamos que me convertí en mamporrera calabacinera
> 
> Y por cierto no me extraña que el hilo tenga exito porque esto engancha,estoy pensando en alquilar una parcelita para poner un huerto...de verdad.



Si todo te pica en un macetohuerto probablemente sea una combinacion de sed y calor.

El pulgon puedes cargartelo con agua con jabon (mejor uno natural), o incluso tirandole agua a presion con cierta frecuencia. Si son pocos, los chafas con los dedos.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> El año pasado planté en casa de mis suegros un pimiento de padrón por probarlos y, lo riegues mucho o poco, pican a rabiar.... no sé si será el picor normal de los pimientos de padrón porque no los solemos consumir, pero están al nivel de guindillas y casi no los hemos consumido lo que ha producido por ello :X De hecho, quería preguntaros ¿pueden polinizarse con guindillas (que las hay cerca) y que por eso piquen tanto o no tendrá nada que ver?
> 
> He sacado un plantero de un pimiento y me han germinado bastantes semillas, ¿saldrán picantes por venir de una planta picante o hay una "aleatoriedad" en la herencia del picor?



Los pimientos se autopolinizan, pero tambien hay bastante polinizacion cruzada por lo que si hay picantes cerca de otros que no lo son, pueden mezclarse. Eso si, solo lo sabras en la siguiente generacion (no afectara en nada al sabor de lo que tengas ahora en el huerto).

Respecto a la genetica, ser picante es dominante por lo que un cruce con una variedad picante, saldra picante en la primera generacion. Luego hay muchos genes que lo matizan para bien o para mal.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> oops, ¿qué le pasan a mis tomates? Parece como si se estuvieran pudriendo desde la parte inferior :´(



Es podredumbre apical.

Es un problema fisiologico en el que al fruto en formacion no le llega suficiente calcio. Casi siempre es por estres causado por un riego irregular. Aplica un acolchado y vigila el riego. Normalmente se aconseja aplicar calcio, pero eso es tratar el sintoma, no la causa del problema.

Es mas habitual a principio de temporada (plantas mas estresadas).


----------



## fmc (9 Jun 2012)

Gracias a ambos.

Creo que viene sobre todo por el estrés hídrico, porque los que están podridos son los que tengo en macetas de plástico con relativamente poca cantidad de tierra.... y han pasado un mes de mayo y principio de junio de mucho calor. Los que tengo en barro, que también tienen más volumen están intactos. De hecho el otro día compré algo de sustrato para rellenar más las macetas y hoy las he colmado lo máximo posible.

Respecto al calcio, como no tengo quelato, he visto en internet que alguno le echa agua y leche  y que además es fungicida.... no tengo muchas esperanzas en que mejoren rápidamente, pero tampoco creo que les haga mucho daño mientras busco algo mejor


----------



## Kaplan (9 Jun 2012)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?



Para cuando se encuentran en fase de polilla trampas de feromona y cuando son orugas, pulverizar Bacillus thuringiensis, que actúa como parásito de esta alóctona plaga y el resto de orugas en general y las que afectan al tomate: heliothis armigera, plusia... El extracto de neem también ayuda.


----------



## Kaplan (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> Gracias a ambos.
> 
> Creo que viene sobre todo por el estrés hídrico, porque los que están podridos son los que tengo en macetas de plástico con relativamente poca cantidad de tierra.... y han pasado un mes de mayo y principio de junio de mucho calor. Los que tengo en barro, que también tienen más volumen están intactos. De hecho el otro día compré algo de sustrato para rellenar más las macetas y hoy las he colmado lo máximo posible.
> 
> Respecto al calcio, como no tengo quelato, he visto en internet que alguno le echa agua y leche  y que además es fungicida.... no tengo muchas esperanzas en que mejoren rápidamente, pero tampoco creo que les haga mucho daño mientras busco algo mejor



Puedes comprar óxido de calcio en disolución que se aplica en riego o por pulverización foliar.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> Respecto al calcio, como no tengo quelato, he visto en internet que alguno le echa agua y leche  y que además es fungicida.... no tengo muchas esperanzas en que mejoren rápidamente, pero tampoco creo que les haga mucho daño mientras busco algo mejor



Puedes echar las cáscaras de los huevos. Primero las rompes en pedacitos (las estrujas con la mano o molidas si puedes) y las esparces sobre la tierra.

Todas las cáscaras de los huevos que consumimos en casa acaban en el huerto de esta manera. Además dicen que es bueno contra los caracoles y hormigas.

Las cáscaras de huevo son en un 93% calcio. Además del calcio, contienen alrededor de 1% de nitrógeno, 0,5% de ácido fosfórico y otros elementos que lo convierten en un fertilizante muy útil.

Se dejan secar las cáscaras y después las trozamos con las manos y finalmente los molemos en una licuadora. El polvo de cáscara de huevo es después colocado alrededor de los árboles frutales, las macetas de las plantas y las rosas (a estas últimas les pongo pieles de plátano y cebolla) y distribuido entre los vegetales de la huerta.

También se puede solucionar el problema de los gusanos mediante el uso de las cáscaras de huevo. En lugar de convertir las cáscaras de huevo en polvo, hay que usarlas en la etapa de las rotas a mano, con muchos bordes filosos. Se dispersan las cáscaras en círculos alrededor de aquellas plantas que están siendo atacadas por los gusanos o caracoles y babosas, casi siempre estos retroceden y evitan cruzar las barreras hechas con las cáscaras de huevo.

También puedes aprovechar el agua de cocer huevos (siempre y cuando no hayas echado sal).




Aviso para los que tenéis gallinas: cuidado con las cáscaras de los huevos. Se pueden acostumbrar a picotearlos y romperán los suyos.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> Respecto al calcio, como no tengo quelato, he visto en internet que alguno le echa agua y leche  y que además es fungicida.... no tengo muchas esperanzas en que mejoren rápidamente, pero tampoco creo que les haga mucho daño mientras busco algo mejor



Como fungicida que sea leche entera. Puedes usar hasta un 50% aunque se suele usar menos.


----------



## fmc (9 Jun 2012)

Kaplan dijo:


> Puedes comprar óxido de calcio en disolución que se aplica en riego o por pulverización foliar.



A ver el lunes lo que encuentro, que el remedio casero era por no salir con prisas un sábado por la tarde 



Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Puedes echar las cáscaras de los huevos. Primero las rompes en pedacitos (las estrujas con la mano o molidas si puedes) y las esparces sobre la tierra.
> 
> Todas las cáscaras de los huevos que consumimos en casa acaban en el huerto de esta manera. Además dicen que es bueno contra los caracoles y hormigas.
> 
> ...



Había pensado también en las cáscaras de huevo, aunque no sé si las lombrices les hincarán el diente antes que los tomates ienso:


pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Como fungicida que sea leche entera. Puedes usar hasta un 50% aunque se suele usar menos.



Entera era la que tenía, aunque me queda la duda de si la grasa puede ser perjudicial :


----------



## Kaplan (9 Jun 2012)

fmc dijo:


> A ver el lunes lo que encuentro, que el remedio casero era por no salir con prisas un sábado por la tarde
> 
> 
> Había pensado también en las cáscaras de huevo, aunque no sé si las lombrices les hincarán el diente antes que los tomates ienso:
> ...



Yo utilicé en su día uno de la casa Probelte que se llama 'Calcipron' aunque supongo que habrá más marcas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2012)

Bien, pués mi hermano y sus socios hace dos semanas que han puesto una parada en un mercado en la calle que se ha creado en Sant Boi del llobregat, les queda cerca de los campos, parece que han empezado bien. Servirá para complementar las ventas que hacen a domicilio y otros.

-- Deben ser productos de pagés, ya algunos puestos haciendo pirula y vendiendo productos que no producen, pero en fin.

La caja que han hecho en dos semanas, aprox:

1ª 350 euros
2ª 450 euros

No da para pipas, pero está siendo positivo.

El producto que está siendo un éxito son la flores de calabacín, que parece que se han puesto de moda :8:, le expliqué ese secreto y el comió en mi casa hace un par de años ( lo puse en el hilo 1 ) de calabaza.

Las flores de calabacín las está vendiendo a 0,50 euros :8:, pero es que fuera del mercado se están vendiendo a 1 euro :8:.

Dentro de poco me toca ir a echarle una mano en la recogida de temporada ya os traeré fotos de como están los campos.

Saludos


----------



## GreenBack (10 Jun 2012)

Echaos unas risas hortícolas

[YOUTUBE]JWwkiaY1yVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jun 2012)

> Rudy Calzado dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola a todos, hace unos días que no entro en este hilo. Veo que el tema interesa y nos movemos por la segunda parte de este gran hilo. Realmente se merece una chincheta ya casi es un libro con sus mil y pico posts. A ver si algún moderador nos hecha una mano. (realmente es un tema que interesa mucho) Voy a colgar unas fotos de la huerta. Plagas no tengo muchas este año, pero tengo algo peor, muy poco agua, no sabemos si vamos a llegar al final del verano debido a las escasas lluvias de los últimos meses.
> ...


----------



## GreenBack (11 Jun 2012)

Guía del huerto escolar (99 diapositivas). En catalán.

Guiahortescolar


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jun 2012)

antoniussss dijo:


> > Me ha sorprendido la cantidad de cebollas y zanahorias todas juntas en un cuadrado, es efecto optico?? que separacion tienes?
> >
> > y yo como un tonto poniendo hileritas separadas cada una a 4 cm xDDDDD
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (11 Jun 2012)

GreenBack dijo:


> Echaos unas risas hortícolas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JWwkiaY1yVg[/YOUTUBE]



Hay tomate. El vídeo está muy bien, unas buenas risas a la vez aprendemos algo sobre agrotecnologia y soberanía alimentaría.


----------



## Natalia_ (11 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Si cultivas en una zona donde no hay o hay pocos cultivos de huerto es difícil que te aparezcan plagas dañinas, no es mi caso, ya que yo tengo que convivir con gente que usa plaguicidas químicos, gente que abandona el huerto, etc..



Ya me gustaría ya que no hubiese cultivos sin usos de plaguicidas químicos cerca del mío ¡¡¡. Sus propietarios no sabrán mucho de ciencias ni de letras, pero se conocen al dedillo el uso de los herbicidas y plaguicidas habidos y por haber. Por suerte sólo los tengo a uno de los lados, y con una barrera de un muro alto y árboles frondosos. Procuro no asomarme pero cuando lo hago....:8: tomateras completamente azules hasta bien entrado el otoño, del azulón pasan al negro directamente y ahí se quedan hasta que se descomponen en la tierra. Tampoco ves apenas una brizna de hierba entre sus lechugas ni judias ni ná, sólo les falta poner una bandera ondeante con una calavera. Siendo para autoconsumo no entiendo qué manejen tanto producto tóxico en lugar de comprar ya las hortalizas con los tóxicos incorporados.

Las patatas, por falta de espacio, las planto en otra parcela de 10.000 m2 donde voy rotándolas. Al no utilizar nada, las pongo en febrero para adelantarlas y que que el inevitable mildiú las pille ya crecidas, no les pongo ni compost al ser tierra virgen desde hace tropecientos años. Pues bien una vecina de esa finca, en mi primer año, me comentó que ella le ponía abono granulado (químico), no sé qué para la peste (mildiú), no sé que para el escarabajo y pa no sé cual gusano, y por supuesto herbicida antes de nada, cómo no. Me miró con penita, antes de darle la risa, cuando le dije que yo no usaría nada de nada, ni abono siquiera, excepto ceniza. 

Un día que estábamos recogiéndolas, se acercó a chafardear y a ver qué puñetas había debajo de tanto hierbajo enorme :rolleye: Me dieron ganas de interponerme entre mis patatas y ella por el mal rollo que me dió las mirada fulminantes que les lanzaba entre halago y halago. Había patatas sanas y por un tubo, no muy grandes en general de de un tamaño bastante bueno. :XX:

Este año van más atrasadas, pero ya estoy comiendo de ellas. Por cierto fritas con la pela están riiiiicas ricas.

Otra agricultura es posible.


----------



## Natalia_ (11 Jun 2012)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Puedes echar las cáscaras de los huevos. Primero las rompes en pedacitos (las estrujas con la mano o molidas si puedes) y las esparces sobre la tierra.
> 
> Todas las cáscaras de los huevos que consumimos en casa acaban en el huerto de esta manera. Además dicen que es bueno contra los caracoles y hormigas.
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos, yo tb las machaco en trozos no muy pequeños y las esparzo alrededor de los cultivos a proteger, si no tengo pq tb se las doy a las gallinas, uso ceniza. Aunque me suelen regalar bastantes bolsas enteras de cáscaras que me van guardando 

El aviso que das de las gallinas, tienes razón, por eso a ellas es necesario pulverizáselas mucho para que no las reconozcan y no picoteen luego sus propios huevos. Yo utilizo un mazo de esos grandes de clavar estacas, con el martillo se me hace eterno. Es el único suplemento de calcio que les doy, y no problem.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Jun 2012)

GreenBack dijo:


> Echaos unas risas hortícolas
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JWwkiaY1yVg[/YOUTUBE]



El estiercol es de pobres
:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Estos son burbujistas!


----------



## Natalia_ (11 Jun 2012)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Gracias Natalia, los bichos son estos creo,(espero que se vean )y en cuanto a lo del sabor me llama la atención porque todo pica,si son rabanos pican un monton ,si planto pimientos de padron pican todos, la rucula pica... no sé, sera que todo lo que planto sale picante:´)).



Bueno, ya te han respondido de los bichos. Para otra vez no esperes a tener tantos y bárrelos con pulverizaciones de agua, sin necesidad de arrancar matas ni usar productos tóxicos. 

Menuda faena, no tener insectos polinizadores en tu maceto huerto ni otros bichos beneficiosos pero sin embargo los otros ahí dando guerra.


A mi los rabanitos tb me salían picantes, dejé de plantarlos pq sólo me gustaban las hojas muy similares a las nabizas, y además me pillaban siempre una especie de pulguilla que los agujereaba.

Y los pimientos de padrón sólo los planté el primer año de unas semillas ecológicas compradas. La verdad es que resultaron muy agradecidos en cuanto a producción, cada 2-3 días se les podía pillar nueva y abundante cosecha. Al principio no picaba ninguno, pero a medida que transcurría el verano iban picando más y más....al final de dos picaba uno y muuucho. Y además traicioneros....tenías que comer un pedacito y esperar, pero a mi con lo que me gustan y con el hambre con que me los sólia comer de entrante..... ahhhhhh siempre acaba echando fuego por la boca . 

Así que ahora uso unos que se llaman de O Couto, son similares a los de Padrón.....pero no pica NINGUNO, eso sí no son tan productivos. Y a veces echo de menos algún amaguillo de picor de los de Padrón, pero es un gustazo saber que puedes devorar 1 plato sin salir pitando de la mesa. Y además así puedo recoger semillas de los otros pimientos, pq al año siguiente me salieron picantes unas cuantas matas de otros pimientos que debieron hibridar con los de Padrón.

Este año los llevo bastante atrasados, pero que ganas tengo de empezar a recoger pimientos. No sé si me gustan más los de O Couto o los italianos fritos que los de Orense crudos :baba:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> las hojas de rucula las has de recolectar cuando son jovenes e impedir la floración de la planta.



Mmm jóvenes, ¿cómo de jóvenes? ¿cuando asoman los primeros capullos florales? ¿Cómo se puede impedir la floración, arrancando esos capullos en formación? Lo hacía con una albahaca que estaba en interior para que no se le fuese la olla en invierno y no funcionaba mal...Sí que he observado que la rúcula, cuando se pone a florecer con insistencia, se espiga (e incluso acaba postrándose), saca menos hojas y tiene un sabor más fuerte, aparte de ocupar demasiado espacio.

Gran sorpresa la de esta planta, muy productiva en mis condiciones, resistente a heladas, sequías y encharcamientos puntuales. Tengo una planta grandona madurando simiente y un cuadrito muy apretado (sembrado ''a puñado'') que empieza a florecer. Con el escardado de la rúcula y la lechuga de roble (en idénticas condiciones, máximo unos 10 cm de alto) salen unas ensaladas muy tiernas y sabrosas.

También tengo sembrado cebollino francés (ni puta idea de cuándo recogerlo, tengo que volver a empollarme el tema en infojardín o similares) y un par de plantas de goji (otras supervivientes estupendas, sembradas casi en el último invierno al aire libre de una baya enterrada y ya con decenas de flores y rozando el metro de altura). Aunque no creo que prosperen, los almendros que me han germinado tras la estratificación invernal van a muy buen ritmo. Las aromáticas (nebeda, albahaca morada, melisa) y el tabaco de virginia han pegado un buen estirón en los últimos 15 días. 

El espacio disponible es pequeño y es mi primer ciclo anual completo con este interés, pero estoy como un niño con zapatos nuevos, muy ilusionado y echándole muchas horas al huerto y para documentarme. 
Eso sí, de las cosas serias de comer (tomates, calabacines...) se ocupa mi padre, que es el más curtido, y de las flores mi madre, que tiene sentido de la estética. Yo pajareo por el jardín, actúo como asistente de azada e intento introducir nuevos conceptos, aparte de intentar adaptar cactus a los inviernos castellanos, esto último como reto personal, experimento botánico y posible desembarco en ebay a medio plazo (los seres de luz se pirran por estas cosas, es un mercado de coleccionismo variado, relativamente amplio y bastante majo si sabes hacer las cosas con cabeza y tratar a la gente con generosidad y cortesía...De hecho, en España hay muchos viveros dedicados en exclusiva a las plantas crasas, y decenas de coleccionistas que venden plantas o semilla). Además, las chumberas son muy duras y tengo variedades naturalizadas en mi zona desde hace décadas, con frutos de un sabor y producción decente. Si a alguien le interesa el tema, que me mande un mp.

Bueno, por no daros más la chapa, muchas gracias por las dos ediciones de este post, muy útiles y amenas.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (12 Jun 2012)

¿Podrían aconsejarme qué cultivar a pequeña escala para plantar ahora y en el norte? Me apetece hacer el experimento este verano, algo sencillo que de pequeños frutos es suficientemente satisfactorio.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (12 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Podrían aconsejarme qué cultivar a pequeña escala para plantar ahora y en el norte? Me apetece hacer el experimento este verano, algo sencillo que de pequeños frutos es suficientemente satisfactorio.



Por aquí yo estoy plantando ahora rábanos negros, acelgas, lechugas, zanahorias y calabaza.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Podrían aconsejarme qué cultivar a pequeña escala para plantar ahora y en el norte? Me apetece hacer el experimento este verano, algo sencillo que de pequeños frutos es suficientemente satisfactorio.



Calabacines, cebollas, fresas, pepinos o tomates si tienes un cacho tierra suelen ser productivos, pero compra las plantas algo altas, que vas un poco chungo de tiempo y como septiembre se ponga tonto no te maduran ni la mitad. También puedes probar con diferentes tipos de lechugas y hierbajos de ensalada en general, suelen ser facilitos y no rinden mal a poco que los tengas cuidados. Las acelgas en mi patio rinden de puta madre hasta en invierno Algunas aromáticas también son fáciles y funcionan bien en maceta. Siendo el norte, yo optaría por hierbabuena o menta, que son muy resistentes y adoran la humedad. Teniendo un poquito de cuidado o si el clima no es muy extremo también podrían valerte melisa, albahaca (un poco delicadita con el tema de los riegos), tomillo limón...

Si el tío de la tienda/vivero tiene algo de idea de plantas (no siempre es así, por increíble que parezca) y es medianamente agradable (idem) sabrá aconsejarte plantas adecuadas a tus condiciones climáticas y espaciales. O en Infojardin, en la sección por regiones.


----------



## Sealand (12 Jun 2012)

Et virum bonum quom laudabant, ita laudabant: bonum agricolam bonumque colonum; amplissime laudari existimabatur qui ita laudabatur. (...) At ex agricolis et viri fortissimi et milites strenuissimi gignuntur, maximeque pius quaestus stabilissimusque consequitur minimeque invidiosus, minimeque male cogitantes sunt qui in eo studio occupati sunt.

Marco Porcio Catón


----------



## arriqui (13 Jun 2012)

MaxWebos dijo:


> También tengo sembrado cebollino francés (ni puta idea de cuándo recogerlo...



aqui le llaman cibuletes

yo nunca las recojo, digamos que "picoteo"

yo los uso como el perejil, corto un manojo cuando me hacen falta y lo mismo los uso verdes que secos. son resistente a la heladas y rebrotan todos los anios, asi que no los saques de raiz.
a mi personalmente lo que mas me gustan son las flores, que se las echo a la lechuga y estan buenisimas y de un sabor muy fino a cebolla.
y tambien las mojo en aceite y vinagre cuando hago cocido y las como con los garbanzos


----------



## arriqui (13 Jun 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Vuelvo a preguntar si alguien conoce alguna planta efectiva para ahuyentar las hormigas.
> 
> Gracias.



que auyente no, pero que atraiga si, la miel, les pones una latita con miel y no se pueden resistir a meter la patita, lo malo para ellas es que quedan atrapadas. 


por hay he leido que el ajo, la lavanda y el poleo menta auyenta las hormigas

Propiedades repelentes e insecticidas de ciertas plantas ::: SerTox :::


----------



## arriqui (13 Jun 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> ... Un rincón en el huerto con consuelda mayor, menta coreana, capuchina.



tu siembras la consuelda??? para que la usas???
a mi es que me sale silvestre y la tengo por invasora, y tengo que estar arrancandola continuamente y es muy jodida porque tiene una raiz muy profunda que no sale por nada del mundo, cono no la quite pequenita ya no hay manera


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (13 Jun 2012)

arriqui dijo:


> aqui le llaman cibuletes
> 
> yo nunca las recojo, digamos que "picoteo"
> 
> ...



Como tú, corto a medida que necesito.
La uso para ensaladas, tortillas, queso tipo philadelphia (con ajo, perejil, perifollo), para sopas chinas...



arriqui dijo:


> por hay he leido que el ajo, la lavanda y el poleo menta auyenta las hormigas
> 
> Propiedades repelentes e insecticidas de ciertas plantas ::: SerTox :::



Eso había leído yo también y hace años que planté menta en el jardín por ese motivo (ademas de para usar con el té), asocio ajo a las otras plantas, pongo cáscaras de huevo, pimienta... y no me da resultado. 

Lo que no he probado es la lavanda y eso que tengo plantas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Jun 2012)

arriqui dijo:


> tu siembras la consuelda??? para que la usas???
> a mi es que me sale silvestre y la tengo por invasora, y tengo que estar arrancandola continuamente y es muy jodida porque tiene una raiz muy profunda que no sale por nada del mundo, cono no la quite pequenita ya no hay manera



La consuelda mayor (Symphytum officinale L.) es una hierba con muchas propiedades medicinales. (sobre todo la raíz) Como no lo he encontrado en estado silvestre en mi zona, la dedico un pequeño espacio entre mis plantas medicinales. De la raíz preparo luego una pomada a base de aceite de oliva y cera de abeja, cual cura muy bien las heridas, grietas, quemaduras. Tiene una multitud de aplicaciones y es un verdadero regalo de la naturaleza. Puedes ver mas aquí. Consuelda (Symphytum officinale)


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Jun 2012)

Bueno, no paro de currar aunque de dinero poco veo, eso si vendo todo lo que produzco y me falta producción, espero que siga vendiéndose todo.

Parte de mi huerto, aquí se ven de izquierda a derecha; tomateras, cebollas, pimientos rojos (aun no han salido) y judías verdes.







Otro pasillo, de izquierda a derecha; judías verdes, pimientos verdes, melones franceses, cebollas y mas judías verdes (peronas). Al fondo; judías pochas, berenjenas, mi compañera  y pepinos. He aplicado un acolchado de cartón en el suelo del pasillo.







Imagen del huerto que tengo al lado, estado de una de sus tomateras que quedaron abandonadas. Ese es el estado después de intentar salvarla aplicándole los mismos medios que a las mías.







A pesar del mal estado y, creo yo, gracias a los cuidados que le hemos dado tanto yo como el que me alquila el terreno, las tomateras han dado tomates. lastima que quizá se pasen en la planta si no los recogen pronto.







El aceite de neem me ha funcionado perfectamente, protegiendo a las tomateras y eliminando la araña roja que estaba invadiendo las judías verdes. Ayer di un tratamiento suplementario mezclandolo con bacterias anti-tuta.

Ficha vademecun de vegetales para la consuelda mayor (Symphytum officinale L.),



> *Symphytum officinale*
> 
> Parte Utilizada
> La raíz.
> ...


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (14 Jun 2012)

¿Tomates en esta época no se puede? Y otra pregunta, ¿dónde se compran las semillas, en cualquier sitio donde las vendan de plantas para "adornar"? Gracias.


----------



## arriqui (14 Jun 2012)

ahora puedes platar con semillas a tierra directa; rabanitos, rabano negro, nabo, remolacha roja, espinacas y plantones de lechugas, coles, coles de bruselas, puerros... 
hay muchas cosas que se plantan ahora y mas algunas hasta mas tarde


----------



## devest (15 Jun 2012)

Un saludo a todos de parte de un urbanita recién iniciado. Estoy leyendo el primer volumen de este hilo a ver si aprendo algo. Únicamente tengo una pequeña terraza de 3 metros cuadrados. 

He empezado con unas semillas de perejil y pepino del Lidl y una bolsa de tierra del carrefour. Por el momento un desastre. El perejil planté "mil" semillas en poco espacio, por lo que he aprendido a posteriori, así que me parece que la planta se está matando así misma. Tardó 10 días o así en salir y ya a los 20 días está empezando a morir, parece que por falta de espacio.

El pepino empezó perfecto, tenía 9 plantitas en 2 días y crecía muy rápido. Cuando empezó a salir la tercera hoja se llenó todo de manchas blancas (más bien es que la hoja transparenta y parecen motitas blancas). Según parece son trips, me acerco mucho y está todo lleno de bichitos. Ya solo quedan 5 y están moribundas, no creo que merezca la pena intentar recuperarlas.

Pero bueno, es lo que tiene comprar y luego leer. Pero ya estoy animado. Así que la próxima intentaré mejorar, comprar quizás mejor tierra (estoy pensando que la marca blanca para estas cosas lo mismo no conviene), e imagino que estar más rápido si llegan los bichitos, para matarlos nada más verlos aparecer.

Bueno, voy a seguir leyendo el primer volumen de este hilo, que todavía me queda bastante. Gracias por compartir vuestros trucos. Saludos.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (15 Jun 2012)

Bueno, bueno, pues después de una serie de peripecias que incluyen un incendio vandálico, he decidido dejar de cultivar el campito. Me mudo a otro que tengo más alejado, me jode por el combustible pero es más seguro, será cuestión de planificar mejor los trabajos y los viajes. Lo bueno es que el agua la tengo gratis.
El tema es que el suelo es malejo, muy calcáreo y pedregoso, por lo que tendré que aplicarme a tope para empezar a transformarlo. A parte de una buena inyección de materia orgánica, ¿me recomendáis alguna otra enmienda? Los trabajos los empezaré en septiembre, así que ahora toca documentarse y planificar. 
Estoy dispuesto a experimentar bastante, y qué decir tiene que el tema del suelo lo veo más un aliciente que una dificultad. En mi cabeza ya estoy planificando un bosque de alimentos...:baba:


----------



## Trustno1 (15 Jun 2012)

Tengo una terraza de 20 metros y llevo bastante tiempo plantando cosas: tomates (mutxamel y cherry), pimiento italiano y rojos, un plantel de fresas habrá sobre 15 plantitas (las fresas salen muy hermosas pero supongo que al utilizar agua normal le quita un poco de dulzor al fruto pero bueno aún así están mejor que las compradas), perejil, acelgas, canónigos y hierbas aromáticas.
Pero este año también planté unas semillas que sequé de una calabaza -no sé qué clase pero no era la típica redonda- y están muy hermosas, ahora mismo están con flor, mi duda es cuándo podré recolectar alguna calabaza.

Ah, se me olvidaba me he dado cuenta que a algunos pimientos italianos en la punta o cerca se ponen marrones, como secándose, aunque todo lo demás está bien ¿qué puede ser?.

Bueno a seguir con los huertos y los maceto-huertos.


----------



## arriqui (15 Jun 2012)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Tengo una terraza de 20 metros y... este año también planté unas semillas que sequé de una calabaza -no sé qué clase pero no era la típica redonda- y están muy hermosas, ahora mismo están con flor, mi duda es cuándo podré recolectar alguna calabaza.



jeje, que valor tienes plantar calabazas en una terraza de 20 metros, veras cuando esas matas empiecen a tirar.
(las puedes emparrar en un muro o una verja)

yo las recojo a principios de septiembre

_esto son 9 pies de calabaza del anio pasado en unos 15 m2 dos meses antes de la recojida y recortando los sarmientos que se salian de madre_


----------



## kelt (15 Jun 2012)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Tengo una terraza de 20 metros y llevo bastante tiempo plantando cosas: tomates (mutxamel y cherry), pimiento italiano y rojos, un plantel de fresas habrá sobre 15 plantitas (las fresas salen muy hermosas pero supongo que al utilizar agua normal le quita un poco de dulzor al fruto pero bueno aún así están mejor que las compradas), perejil, acelgas, canónigos y hierbas aromáticas.
> Pero este año también planté unas semillas que sequé de una calabaza -no sé qué clase pero no era la típica redonda- y están muy hermosas, ahora mismo están con flor, mi duda es cuándo podré recolectar alguna calabaza.
> 
> Ah, se me olvidaba me he dado cuenta que a algunos pimientos italianos en la punta o cerca se ponen marrones, como secándose, aunque todo lo demás está bien ¿qué puede ser?.
> ...



Pon lechugas y zanahorias, ya verás que diferencia, respecto a las compradas.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Tomates en esta época no se puede? Y otra pregunta, ¿dónde se compran las semillas, en cualquier sitio donde las vendan de plantas para "adornar"? Gracias.



Yo las semillas las saco de donde puedo, pero sí, en los viveros suelen tener plantones y semillas. Si hay alguna zona cerca de donde vives donde haya tierras de cultivo seguro que hay algún vivero que otro. Yo me daría una vuelta y me dedicaría a preguntar a todo el que viese con pinta de local.

Conozco una floristería que también tenía plantones de tomates, parece ser que se está poniendo de moda.

No sé si se podrá, pero inténtalo. En serio.
Ah, te advierto que este es mi primer año, así que lo que te digo es mi experiencia de apenas meses... pero vamos... a poco que preguntes a gente que lleva en esto to su vida: uno te dice blanco y otro negro, eh!


PD.- ¡Dios mío cómo se ponen las calabazas!!! 
Son parecidas a la hiedra, empiezan a crecer y extenderse y al final casi que te acaban echando del huerto...


EDITO: en tiendas de animales también he visto sobres de semillas, ecológicas y no-ecológicas.


----------



## Trustno1 (15 Jun 2012)

arriqui dijo:


> jeje, que valor tienes plantar calabazas en una terraza de 20 metros, veras cuando esas matas empiecen a tirar.
> (las puedes emparrar en un muro o una verja)
> 
> yo las recojo a principios de septiembre
> ...



Pues sí, la verdad se me cruzó el cable. Planté 8 o 10 semillas y me agarraron todas, primero deje 4 pero cuando vi como tiraban pa' lante (y después que la parienta me echara la bronca por no dejarle espacio para los gatos) muy a mi pesar tuve que dejar sólo dos a modo de prueba. 
Pero sí a otro año me limito a lo de siempre tomatitos, espinacas y demás.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Jun 2012)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, pues después de una serie de peripecias que incluyen un incendio vandálico, he decidido dejar de cultivar el campito. Me mudo a otro que tengo más alejado, me jode por el combustible pero es más seguro, será cuestión de planificar mejor los trabajos y los viajes. Lo bueno es que el agua la tengo gratis.
> El tema es que el suelo es malejo, muy calcáreo y pedregoso, por lo que tendré que aplicarme a tope para empezar a transformarlo. A parte de una buena inyección de materia orgánica, ¿me recomendáis alguna otra enmienda? Los trabajos los empezaré en septiembre, así que ahora toca documentarse y planificar.
> Estoy dispuesto a experimentar bastante, y qué decir tiene que el tema del suelo lo veo más un aliciente que una dificultad. En mi cabeza ya estoy planificando un bosque de alimentos...:baba:



El agua es fuente de la vida, lo mas importante ya lo tienes. Todos los suelos son mejorables, en el tuyo como ya dices un buen aporte de materia orgánica es vital. Te recomiendo una buena carga de estiércol de vaca (semi-fresco) que venga con bastante cama (paja) y abonar el terreno en octubre.(otoño) También el abono verde como alfalfa, altramuz, centeno, mejoran mucho el suelo. Como el suelo es pedregoso dedicarse unos días al descante del terreno no es ninguna tontería. ( a la hora de trabajar se agradece) Un bosque de alimentos forma parte de la permacultura, arboles, arbustos, todo mezclado con verduras, hortalizas, flores en los rincones, todo un conjunto que crece en armonía y alimenta sus cuidadores. Suerte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2012)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, pues después de una serie de peripecias que incluyen un incendio vandálico, he decidido dejar de cultivar el campito. Me mudo a otro que tengo más alejado, me jode por el combustible pero es más seguro, será cuestión de planificar mejor los trabajos y los viajes. Lo bueno es que el agua la tengo gratis.
> El tema es que el suelo es malejo, muy calcáreo y pedregoso, por lo que tendré que aplicarme a tope para empezar a transformarlo. A parte de una buena inyección de materia orgánica, ¿me recomendáis alguna otra enmienda? Los trabajos los empezaré en septiembre, así que ahora toca documentarse y planificar.
> Estoy dispuesto a experimentar bastante, y qué decir tiene que el tema del suelo lo veo más un aliciente que una dificultad. En mi cabeza ya estoy planificando un bosque de alimentos...:baba:



Madre mía, haces bien en dejarlo, en lugar de un huerto parace que tengas un trocito de vietnam 

Ya enseñarás el nuevo huerto


----------



## Sealand (17 Jun 2012)

Me han pasado hoy un artículo sobre la toxicidad de la menta y la hierbabuena: Investigation of biochemical and histopathological effects of Mentha piperitaLabiatae and Mentha spicata Labiatae on liver tissue in rats Debo decir que estoy preocupado porque consumo bastante en postres e infusiones y es la primera noticia que tengo de produzca daño sen el hígado. 

¿Alguien había sabe algo más de este tema?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Me han pasado hoy un artículo sobre la toxicidad de la menta y la hierbabuena: Investigation of biochemical and histopathological effects of Mentha piperitaLabiatae and Mentha spicata Labiatae on liver tissue in rats Debo decir que estoy preocupado porque consumo bastante en postres e infusiones y es la primera noticia que tengo de produzca daño sen el hígado.
> 
> ¿Alguien había sabe algo más de este tema?



No, gracias.

Estoy dejando de tomar cicuta me sienta bastante mal ::, ironic mode.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (18 Jun 2012)

arriqui dijo:


> tu siembras la consuelda??? para que la usas???
> a mi es que me sale silvestre y la tengo por invasora, y tengo que estar arrancandola continuamente y es muy jodida porque tiene una raiz muy profunda que no sale por nada del mundo, cono no la quite pequenita ya no hay manera



Es muy buena acumuladora de nutrientes que extrae del subsuelo con sus profundas raices. Por ejemplo acumula muy bien el potasio, por lo que si la cortas y usas sus hojas como acolchado ese potasio estara disponible para otras plantas.

De igual forma es maravillosa bajo frutales ya que practicamente no compite con ellos y se aprovechan de sus hojas en descomposicion.

La mejor es la rusa, que es esteril y no se reproduce por semillas. Una vez plantada se quedara ahi, pero no lo invadira todo como la normal.


----------



## Sealand (18 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> No, gracias.
> 
> Estoy dejando de tomar cicuta me sienta bastante mal ::, ironic mode.



No jeringue, es que uno ya no sabe qué pensar. Es como el perejil, unos dicen que es fantástico, que tiene muchas propiedades, etc... otros dicen que su consumo es nocivo, ahora pasa igual con la menta, la hierbabuena y no sé cuántas plantas más que de la noche a la mañana resultan ser malísimas.

Nuestros abuelos recogieron hierbas del monte toda la vida y las usaron para cocinar y hacerse infusiones, llegaron a lo 80 o 90 años sin despeinarse y ahora resulta que la mayoría son tóxicas? No lo entiendo.


----------



## noinversor (18 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> No jeringue, es que uno ya no sabe qué pensar. Es como el perejil, unos dicen que es fantástico, que tiene muchas propiedades, etc... otros dicen que su consumo es nocivo, ahora pasa igual con la menta, la hierbabuena y no sé cuántas plantas más que de la noche a la mañana resultan ser malísimas.



Buena parte de las especias y hierbas aromáticas son tóxicas . La toxicidad depende del peso corporal , y en según qué casos (como el hígado) del tiempo de exposición.

En las dosis en que se usan habitualmente son inocuas. Los efectos tóxicos suelen venir cuando se pone de moda tomar alguna planta en dosis masivas , como beber infusiones de loquesea a litros.

El perejil es muy tóxico para todos los mamíferos y algunos que no los son . Puedes matar a un animal pequeño con unas cuantas hojas . Por esos mundos de dios no se le conoce como condimento precisamente, sino como... *abortivo* :fiufiu: . Aún recuerdo la cara de horror de un inmigrante en un bar al ver esas hojas venenosas en su comida.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (18 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Tomates en esta época no se puede?



Calcula 3 o 4 semanas para tener un planton, y luego 60-90 dias mas para empezar a tener tomates. Calcula y compara con el clima de tu zona a ver si todavia te quedara buen tiempo.


----------



## The Big Talk (18 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos, aunque llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace tiempo nunca me había animado a registrarme hasta ahora.
Aprovecho mi primer post de presentación para invocar la sapiencia de los co-foreros y lanzar una preguntita. Soy novato en esto de la horticultura, tengo un pequeño jardín donde este año he plantado por primera vez lechugas, tomates, cebollas y cebollinos y habas de distintas variedades. Ayer estaba quitando las hierbas cuando vi que en una de las tomateras había una especie de mosquitillo diminuto y que la planta tiene como bultos blancos en el tallo. Aquí está la foto






Debería preocuparme? Hoy he visto a un par de mariquitas por la zona, con un poco de suerte se encargarán de los bichos...

Edito para agradecer toda la informacion util de la que se ha hablado en este post, estoy empezando a leer El Horticultor Autosuficiente y es muy recomendable. Adjunto foto del bichito


----------



## arriqui (18 Jun 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Calcula 3 o 4 semanas para tener un planton, y luego 60-90 dias mas para empezar a tener tomates. Calcula y compara con el clima de tu zona a ver si todavia te quedara buen tiempo.



Tambien puedes cojer uno de los hijos que de los que se "pinzan" y en plantarlo como si fuera un esqueje. Agarran con facilidad







si la pillas grandecita, te puedes ahorrar un mes y tener tomates en agosto o septiembre


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (19 Jun 2012)

The Big Talk dijo:


> Ayer estaba quitando las hierbas cuando vi que en una de las tomateras había una especie de mosquitillo diminuto y que la planta tiene como bultos blancos en el tallo. Aquí está la foto
> 
> Debería preocuparme? Hoy he visto a un par de mariquitas por la zona, con un poco de suerte se encargarán de los bichos...



Es un pulgon, lo normal es que las mariquitas lo controlen.

Los bultos no se ven bien, pero parecen amagos de raices ... normal.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2012)

Todas las plantas medicinales tienen sus indicaciones y sus contraindicaciones, asi la mentha piperita tiene las siguientes contraindicaciones referidas al aceite esencial:

*Contraindicaciones*
Aceite esencial:
- Hipersensibilidad individual.
- No prescribir aceite esencial puro por vía interna durante el embarazo, la lactancia, a niños menores de seis años, pacientes con dispepsias hipersecretoras o aclorhidria (ver precauciones), síndrome del intestino irritable, colitis ulcerosa, enfermedad de Crohn, hepatopatías, epilepsia, Parkinson u otras enfermedades neurológicas.
- No administrar, ni aplicar tópicamente a niños menores de seis años ni a personas con alergias respiratorias o con hipersensibilidad conocida a éste u otros aceites esenciales.

*Efectos Secundarios*
El aceite esencial puede producir, en personas sensibles, nerviosismo e insomnio.
Las formas de dosificación de aceite esencial no encapsuladas, pueden causar pirosis en personas que sufren enfermedad por reflujo gastroesofágico. Los pacientes con aclorhidria (originada por ejemplo por bloqueadores de los receptores H2), sólo pueden tomar el aceite esencial en comprimidos entéricos.
La esencia, por inhalación, puede causar laringo y broncoespasmos, sobre todo en niños: no prescribir productos con mentol a menores de seis años. Recomendamos practicar de forma preventiva un test de tolerancia previo a la aplicación de inhalaciones con aceite esencial: inhalar durante 15 segundos y esperar 30 minutos.
La excesiva inhalación de productos mentolados puede provocar náuseas, anorexia, taquicardia, ataxia y otros transtornos neurológicos.
Excepcionalmente, el aceite esencial, puede originar dermatitis de contacto.


En infusión solo comenta lo siguiente:
- Infusión: una cucharada de postre por taza. Dos o tres tazas al día. Las personas nerviosas, con tendencia al insomnio, tomarán la infusión más diluida.

La menta piperita, menta, es un hibrido triple:

La Mentha x piperita es un triple híbrido: Mentha longifolia x M. rotundifolia (= M. Spicata) x M. Aquatica.

La hierbabuena es la mentha spicata.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (19 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VM2hVz6ZXG8[/YOUTUBE]

En Francia:


*L’abondance est le fruit du partage*

Publié le 10 mai 2012 

Oui, tous *les citoyens du monde* qui s’engagent dans le processus des _« Incroyables Comestibles »_ ont compris que *l’abondance est le fruit du partage.* C’est un cadeau de la vie. C’est le cadeau de la Terre, il est naturel ! 

Bienvenue aux habitants de _Saint-Jean-de-Valériscle_ dans le partage des _« Incroyables Comestibles »_ ! Surtout, n’hésitez pas à vous promener sur leur magnifique site internet où il est possible de suivre les étapes de progression de cette belle aventure de nourriture à partager sur les terres des Cévennes : le lien est *ICI.*

De proche en proche, d’une commune à l’autre,* les habitants changent de regard* et se reconnectent entre eux et à la terre. Ils font à présent l’expérience heureuse de *l’abondance partagée naturelle, *comme à Todmorden.
Si vous souhaitez* faire la visite* et découvrir la *Green Route* des _incroyables comestibles _sur le site, vous êtes cordialement invités à *entrer par la grande porte*, vous y êtes *attendus en fête* par les *enfants* et les *citoyens jardiniers* de l’abondance partagée. L’entrée se situe *là où tout à commencé*, c’est-à-dire à *Todmorden*, au *Royaume-Uni*.
Le lien vers la *Parade Festive* se trouve *ICI*.


----------



## Sealand (19 Jun 2012)

¿Alguien tiene una lista fiable de plantas de consumo corriente (especialmente para infusión y especias) que pueden ser tóxicas para el organismo?

El problema está en que según a quién preguntes te dice una cosa u otra y uno ya no sabe que pensar. Yo tomo bastantes infusiones, no por motivos medicinales sino porque me gustan, antes compraba las típicas de supermercado que vienen en bolsitas (tés, rooibos, manzanillas y demás) pero de un tiempo a esta parte me pasé a lo yo mismo cultivo (menta, poleo, tomillo, romero) o que compro a granel en mercados (manzanilla, hinojo, anís/matalauva, etc).

Con las hierbas/especias que usamos como condimentos de forma cotidiana: orégano, romero, tomillo, laurel, pimienta, cominos, ajonjolí/sésamo, basílico, nuez moscada... ¿se les conocen efectos nocivos?

Aquí ha pasado como con los indígenas en el Amazonas, nuestros abuelos conocían a la perfección plantas y animales que había en el monte, sabía cuáles eran peligrosas y cuales se podían aprovechar y para qué; pero como cortó en su día la trasferencia de conocimientos todo está perdido y ahora somos como marcianos en nuestro propio entorno :ouch:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Aquí ha pasado como con los indígenas en el Amazonas, nuestros abuelos conocían a la perfección plantas y animales que había en el monte, sabía cuáles eran peligrosas y cuales se podían aprovechar y para qué; pero como cortó en su día la trasferencia de conocimientos todo está perdido y ahora somos como marcianos en nuestro propio entorno :ouch:



No te falta razón, y es bien triste, porque la soberanía alimentaria es muy peligrosa para peces muy gordos, yo diría que hasta para la viabilidad del sistema. Pero no todo está perdido: nos queda los registros y otras obras de etnobotánica, así como el conocimiento de algunos mayores que todavía saben cómo funcionan estas cosas. Qué coño los mayores: tengo amigos en la veintena que han vivido la agricultura desde niños y saben mucho porque cuando el campo da de comer a tu familia, acabas aprendiendo sobre el tema, aparte de tener ya una cierta experiencia en la observación de los cultivos y práctica de azada. 

Creo que es una responsabilidad muy importante regenerar esa cadena de transferencia del conocimiento y aprender a ponerla a nuestro servicio. 

En cuanto a infusiones, mi recomendación: nebeda. Resistente, sencilla de cultivar en maceta, con un sabor suaver y ligeramente sedante (salvo que seas un gato, en cuyo caso estarás un rato de tripi gatuno, babeando y persiguiendo ratones imaginarios). La nepeta cataria de toda la vida es la que he probado, tengo unas citridioras (con olor a limón) de un mes o así, estoy impaciente por verlas crecer lo suficiente como para empezar a depredarlas. También tengo una variedad de flor morada o azulada, pero supuestamente no tiene ningún uso más que el ornamental. 

Aprovecho para recomendar la página donde suelo comprar las semillas de este tipo de cosas. Muy rápidos, muy correctos, todo en perfecto estado (embalaje y ratio de germinación) y por lo general con precios razonables. Spicegarden - La Tienda Online de Especias y Plantas Aromáticas


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene una lista fiable de plantas de consumo corriente (especialmente para infusión y especias) que pueden ser tóxicas para el organismo?
> 
> El problema está en que según a quién preguntes te dice una cosa u otra y uno ya no sabe que pensar. Yo tomo bastantes infusiones, no por motivos medicinales sino porque me gustan, antes compraba las típicas de supermercado que vienen en bolsitas (tés, rooibos, manzanillas y demás) pero de un tiempo a esta parte me pasé a lo yo mismo cultivo (menta, poleo, tomillo, romero) o que compro a granel en mercados (manzanilla, hinojo, anís/matalauva, etc).
> 
> ...




Tomando infusiones de hierbas con moderación conlleva ningún peligro, aunque en algunas ( menta, hierba de san juan, etc.) no se recomienda su consumo prolongado.(cuidado con las toxicas!) El gran libre medicinal y todo un clásico de Dioscórides personalmente me gusta mucho y he sacado mucha información de el. Cualquier manera siempre es bueno de tener 4/5 fuentes para contrastar todo.

Dioscórides: Sobre los remedios medicinales: manuscrito de Salamanca ... - Dioscórides, Francisco Cortés Gabaudán - Google Libros

Fitoterapia (1 de 2)


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (19 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene una lista fiable de plantas de consumo corriente (especialmente para infusión y especias) que pueden ser tóxicas para el organismo?



*Manzana* (Malus domestica) Las *semillas* contienen glicósidos cianogénicos; en la mayoría de las especies, la cantidad presente en cada fruta no matará a una persona; pero si se ingiere suficientes semillas se llega a una dosis letal.

*Nuez moscada* Su sustancia activa, la miristicina, es un éter de la hidroquinona. En los niños la ingesta de media o una cucharadita de polvo de nuez moscada produce vómitos, agitación, delirio e incluso estado de coma.

*Papa* (Solanum tuberosum) El* follaje y los tubérculos verdes* son tóxicos, contienen el glicoalcaloide solanina, el cual se desarrolla como resultado de la exposición a la luz. Causa perturbaciones digestivas severas, síntomas nerviosos.

Plantas tóxicas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Anís estrellado.


----------



## noinversor (19 Jun 2012)

Como ya comenté en otro post, casi todas las aromáticas son irritantes, tóxicas o ambas cosas, ya que el aroma es un mecanismo evolutivo para defenderse de los animales depredadores. Los humanos le hemos cogido gusto al aroma, somos así ienso:

Melocotón . El interior del hueso contiene ácido cianhídrico.

Almendra amarga . Idem.

Aceites esenciales de cítricos (las vejiguillas que están en la cáscara). Fototóxicos , es peligroso exponer al sol la piel untada de esos aceites.

Aceite de árbol del té. Hepatotóxico.

Aceite esencial de menta poleo. Extremadamente venenoso ,hay documentados casos de fallecimiento por ingestión.

Aceites esenciales de otras mentas. Irritantes , pueden causar epilepsia en personas predispuestas.

Canela, casia, o cualquier especia que tenga niveles significativos de cumarina: irritante, pudiendo llegar a quemaduras en piel y mucosas, fallo renal en personas predispuestas.

Solanáceas. Tóxicas todas, excepto algunas partes seleccionadas . Las más conocidas:

Patata: Tubérculo comestible mientras no esté verdoso (conservar en sitio oscuro).

Pimientos /ajíes. Fruto comestible.

Tomateras. Fruto comestible.

Berenjenas. Fruto comestible.

Tabaco...ejem.

Datura o beleño. Usada como droga desde hace siglos. Extremadamente peligrosa en mejunjes domésticos.


----------



## Zoidberg (19 Jun 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> ...
> 
> Datura o beleño. Usada como droga desde hace siglos. Extremadamente peligrosa en mejunjes domésticos.



El otro nombre por el que también se conoce a la datura es *estramonio*. También higuera loca, hierba del diablo ... El beleño es otra planta distinta, también bastante venenosa.


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Jun 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El aceite de neem me ha funcionado perfectamente, protegiendo a las tomateras y eliminando la araña roja que estaba invadiendo las judías verdes. Ayer di un tratamiento suplementario mezclandolo con bacterias anti-tuta.



¿Tu estás seguro de que el aceite de neem no te matará esas bacterias anti-tuta también?


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Jun 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> El perejil es muy tóxico para todos los mamíferos y algunos que no los son . Puedes matar a un animal pequeño con unas cuantas hojas . Por esos mundos de dios no se le conoce como condimento precisamente, sino como... *abortivo* :fiufiu: . Aún recuerdo la cara de horror de un inmigrante en un bar al ver esas hojas venenosas en su comida.



Digo yo que eso será el perejil en "crudo". Para las aves es especialmente letal. Ellas deben de saberlo, porque puedes tener una mata enorme dentro del gallinero y no la tocarán, al igual que algunas otras hierbas.

En casa siempre lo hemos usado mucho tanto para adobar como para cocinar. Eso sí jamás se ha puesto en la mesa en "crudo", a diferencia por ejemplo de la albahaca o incluso a veces de la menta.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (19 Jun 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Digo yo que eso será el perejil en "crudo". Para las aves es especialmente letal.



Yo lo consumo crudo y muy a menudo. Que si salsa verde, que si tabulé...
La menta la consumen a diario en Maghreb y no he oído nunca ningún caso de intoxicación.
Se deberían tomar cantidades enormes para ello (no así si se usa aceite esencial, con los cuales hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso), cosa que nadie hace salvo que busquen expresamente algún aborto, suicidio...


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Jun 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿Tu estás seguro de que el aceite de neem no te matará esas bacterias anti-tuta también?




http://www.mercadillodelagricultor.com/Hojas Dibulgativas/PDF/32.pdf

Bacillus thuringiensis


> Compatibilidades e incompatibilidades con otros productos.
> 
> Es compatible con productos de acción fungicida como: diversos
> extractos naturales (extractos de cítricos, de tomillo rojo,
> ...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (20 Jun 2012)

Nuestros ajos. (Allium sativum) Contiene minerales como el sodio, potasio, fósforo y magnesio. Además tiene muchas propiedades medicinales de las cuales solo voy a poner unas pocas.: Reduce el nivel de grasa y colesterol en la sangre.
Hipertensión: Hace la sangre más fluida y así, disminuye el riesgo de infarto y trombosis.
Es un potente bactericida.
Aumenta la potencia sexual.
Trastornos respiratorios: Es útil contra la bronquitis, la tos y el catarro.
Es desinfectante, puede usarse para curar heridas y como paliativo contra infecciones bacterianas. (cada uno debe informarse antes de usar ajo)

Yo siembro los ajos, si el tiempo lo permite, en el mes de diciembre con la luna en cuarto menguante, para cosechar en el mes de junio con la misma fase lunar. Todo el cultivo biológico y de secano. (es importante para obtener unos ajos con un alto valor medicinal, culinario y de buena conservación)

Esto hace un mes cuando hago los nudos en los ajos. (viejo truco







Los mismos ajos cosechados la semana pasada con la luna en menguante. Tengo hecho unas ristras con los ajos, listos para colgar en la despensa. Ajos morados de alta calidad para el autoconsumo hasta la próxima cosecha.













Aquí se ve bien los ajos morados. Su sabor no tienen nada que ver con los ajos comprados.







2 remolachas de mesa recién arrancadas hoy. Este año salen muy gordas y la remolacha a la izquierda de la foto tiene 12cm. de diámetro.


----------



## noinversor (20 Jun 2012)

Zoidberg dijo:


> El otro nombre por el que también se conoce a la datura es *estramonio*. También higuera loca, hierba del diablo ... El beleño es otra planta distinta, también bastante venenosa.



Es cierto, me he confundido 

Las daturas y el beleño son solanáceas ambas , pero de distinto género.

El estramonio es la más venenosa de las daturas. Alguna de las otras se vende como planta ornamental :: . Son venenosas, pero bonitas .



Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Se deberían tomar cantidades enormes para ello (no así si se usa aceite esencial, con los cuales hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso), cosa que nadie hace salvo que busquen expresamente algún aborto, suicidio...



O algún flipado de los remedios naturales. Or ejemplo, el aceite esencial de orégano es uno de los bactericidas más potentes que hay. No falta quien recomienda tomarse unas gotitas todos los días para _limpiar el intestino _ ::


----------



## Zoidberg (20 Jun 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> Es cierto, me he confundido
> 
> Las daturas y el beleño son solanáceas ambas , pero de distinto género.
> 
> ...



Donde yo vivía antes crecía como loca en las huertas semiabandonadas, hasta que alguien se coscó de que era _dronja_ y los lugareños empezaron a eliminarla sistemáticamente.


----------



## noinversor (20 Jun 2012)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Donde yo vivía antes crecía como loca en las huertas semiabandonadas, hasta que alguien se coscó de que era _dronja_ y los lugareños empezaron a eliminarla sistemáticamente.



Cosas que te encuentras por ahí. 

En la España húmeda la digital crece por todos los lados . Tiene unas flores espectaculares . Alguna mamá de ciudad se empeñaba en jugar a recoger flores con sus hijos pequeños . :ouch: 

En España también se da la cicuta . Se parece mucho al perejil. Ojo si un día os da por recolectar perejil silvestre. :no:


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Jun 2012)

Las primeras brevas:


----------



## Natalia_ (21 Jun 2012)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Yo lo consumo crudo y muy a menudo. Que si salsa verde, que si tabulé...
> La menta la consumen a diario en Maghreb y no he oído nunca ningún caso de intoxicación.
> Se deberían tomar cantidades enormes para ello (no así si se usa aceite esencial, con los cuales hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso), cosa que nadie hace salvo que busquen expresamente algún aborto, suicidio...




En mi casa se utiliza muchísimo pero jamás en crudo. Una de mis abuelas muy aficionada a utilizar todo tipo de aromáticas en la cocina, así como a aromatizar el aceite para los aliños, tenía ese rechazo absoluto al perejil en crudo del que mi madre se hizo eco (no así de tropecientos brebajes y unguentos que mi abuela conocía . Y no andaba ella muy desencaminada, porque a pesar de que ocasionalmente en pequeñas dosis en personas sanas no es peligroso, la realidad es que el perejil es hepatotóxico. 

Y ni me extrañaría que mi abuela ya lo supiese. Ella no se dedicaba a "curandera", pero conocía muchos remedios naturales que utilizaba, y no debían ser muy malos cuando no pisó un hospital y se murió con 91 años de un infarto recogiendo unas cebollas del huerto. Ya quisiera para mi un final similar aunque no fuese a esa edad

Por cierto a mi la salsa verde me encanta con albahaca, ajo y aceituna. Lo malo que la albahaca, a diferencia del perejil, no la tenemos todo el año.

En cuanto a la menta, mi abuela además de hacer infusiones, también ponía algunas hojas en crudo para acompañar algunas carnes. A mi no me gustan las infusiones y ya no como carne, así que...


----------



## Kima_borrado (21 Jun 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Inauguro este, nuestro nuevo hilo, para decir que ayer puse semillas en casa en el semillero (experimento).
> 
> Enterradas muy poco, en turba negra humedecida y con un plástico por encima. A ver si empieza a asomar algo estos días, y luego a ponerlas un fluorescente por encima.
> 
> ¿Tenéis alguna experiencia arrancando semillas en el interior?



En principio para germinar sólo necesitan humedad y temperatura, no es necesario que pongas fluorescentes.


----------



## Natalia_ (21 Jun 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Nuestros ajos. (Allium sativum) Contiene minerales como el sodio, potasio, fósforo y magnesio. Además tiene muchas propiedades medicinales de las cuales solo voy a poner unas pocas.: Reduce el nivel de grasa y colesterol en la sangre.
> Hipertensión: Hace la sangre más fluida y así, disminuye el riesgo de infarto y trombosis.
> Es un potente bactericida.
> Aumenta la potencia sexual.
> ...




Hay un refrán muy bueno. "Ajo, cebolla y limón, y déjate de inyección".

El año pasado, al igual que el anterior, recogí un estupenda cosecha de ajos de los que aún tengo y sin grillar. Pero este año no sé cómo estarán ni cómo se conservarán pq no ha parado de llover. Suelo recogerlos por San Juan pero este año es que ni están secos los tallos todavía ni sé cuando estará seca la tierra, ni si habrá sol al que ponerlos..... grrrr

Yo siembro ajos gigantes y los pongo muchísimo más juntos que tu jejeje.Por cierto, m'a punto ese lazo tan mono para hacérselo )


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2012)

¿Lo de los ciclos lunares y la agricultura tiene base científica o son solo creencias tradicionales? Lo digo porque la línea que separa la experiencia de la superstición en la gente del campo es bastante difusa. Por ejemplo me consta que mis abuelos rezaban durante determinados procesos de la siembra y se encomendaban a tal o cual santo o virgen para una buena cosecha. ¿Y eso del calendario Zaragozano y las cabañuelas?







Sobre lo de los condimentos, yo voy a seguir usando especias y el perejil que yo mismo crío como aliño, en crudo y cocinado, uno que vive siempre al límite :: Si tardo mucho tiempo en asomar por aquí id preparando una esquela que diga "petroselinum necavit Sealand"


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (21 Jun 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> porque a pesar de que ocasionalmente en pequeñas dosis *en personas sanas no es peligroso*, la realidad es que el perejil es hepatotóxico.



Si nos ponemos así, prácticamente todo es peligroso.

Todos los alimentos en una medida u otra, al igual que tienen propiedades beneficiosas, tienen también sus contraindicaciones. 

El perejil es hepatotóxico.
El azafrán en gran cantidad es letal.
Las espinacas, acelgas, ruibarbo y otros muchos, son ricos en oxalatos (malo para las piedras en los riñones).
Las gambas o el tomate para el ácido úrico.
Y la lista es interminable y no por ello se ha de demonizar ninguno de estos alimentos mencionados. 

Luego nos sorprendemos si el Codex Alimentarius llega y prohíbe tal hierba, fruto o verdura (así solo tiene su disfrute la industria farmacológica). Nos acabarán alimentando con pienso para gatos ::


Lo mejor es llevar una dieta equilibrada y variada, comiendo de todo, de forma que no nos basemos en un solo tipo de alimento. De esta forma se evitan los excesos.

Antiguamente se hacían curas estacionales (que si uva, que si savia de betula... -yo misma he hecho alguna-) y adaptaban su alimentación a lo que la naturaleza le concedía en cada momento, de modo que no podían abusar de un alimento durante mucho tiempo.

Yo tomo infusiones a diario pero voy rotando (excepto del té verde que ese es cada mañana). 

Esto es lo que recogí ayer en el jardín:

Pétalos de amapola silvestre (es un buen indicador de la baja contaminación ambiental. Es muy sensible al uso de los pesticidas). Forma parte de la “tisana de las cuatro flores pectorales” que, como se sabe, en realidad no son cuatro sino siete. Va genial para dormir pues es sedante y también para los estados gripales. Se le puede suministrar a niños y personas mayores.


Unas grosellas (no debe de ingerirse gran cantidad de grosellas rojas pues puede provocar flatulencias e indigestión) y fresas (no consumir en caso de diarreas).



También estoy cogiendo guisantes, coriandro, perejil, valeriana, cebollino... :o


----------



## Natalia_ (21 Jun 2012)

La causa constatada más frecuente de hepatoxidad - dejando a un lado las bebidas alcohólicas - son los farmácos, y aún sabiéndolo se prescriben en función de otros efectos fisiológicos más prioritarios. Y nos guste o no, el tema de las dosis, prolongación del consumo y estado previo de salud es fundamental, tanto a nivel farmacológico como con otro productos naturales potencialmente tóxicos. Y esa toxicidad no será igual en una persona sana que en una población vulnerable como son los niños, personas con patologías previas y/o consumo asociado de fármacos. Cae de cajón. 


En cuanto al tomate por el ácido úrico.... aún recuerdo a un familiar comiendo en casa de mis padres, rechazando unas exquisitas y gruesas rodajas de tomate aderezadas por encima con picadillo crudo de cebolla, piemiento verde, aceite de oliva y sal ( una de las joyas de mi corona huertil) diciendo..... que "tenía prohibido" el tomate por el ácido úrico, mientras mostraba la nariz rojilla y los ojos chispeantes por los efluvios etílicos del vino....jajaja Todavía me da la risa al recodar su cara cuando le dije que toda los tamates juntos de mi plantación no le subirían el acido úrico tanto como la primera copa de aquel estupendo vino que él había traído. Lo sé, a veces soy mala a rabiar 

Tampoco vale esa comparación con las acelgas o las espinacas por el ácido oxálico, problemático para quien padece de litiasis renal o incluso artrosis, pero con no cocinarlas demasiado es suficiente. Y en cualquier caso por mucho que las comas, incluso a diario, no será jamás causante de una litiasis. Si buscas causas exógenas tendrás que hacerlo en la escasa ingesta de agua y en la ingesta inadecuada de sal, carne, azúcar y alcohol.

Del azafrán ni idea, pero seguro que esas grandes cantidades de las que hablas, no será tan letal ni por asomo como su mitad equivalente en colorante.

Sin embargo el perejil sí es una planta potencial y directamente hepatotóxica. De hecho su potencialidad abortiva es debido precisamente a esa hepatoxicidad. Recuerdo que hace años se puso de moda las infusiones de perejil para adelgazar debido a sus propiedades diuréticas, y paralelamente se ponían de moda las esteatosis hepática, primer paso hacia una cirrosis. Más rápido que el alcohol.

Por cierto, quien tenga gallinas mucho cuidadito al pasar el cortacesp en el campo, con no segar tb parte de una mata de perejil, por si se le dan los recortes de campo a las gallinas. Puede ser letal con muy poco, ellas no picarán de una mata, pero si se lo das todo picado y mezclado probablemente lo comerán.

Y dejando de lado el perejil, el año pasado me nació una planta de estramonio entre los tomates (dudo que fuese un pajarito pq no creo que sobreviviese), no la conocía y como me pareció bonita y curiosa la dejé a ver qué salía. Cuando ya tenía las cápsulas que encierran una enormísima cantidad de semillas, mi madre la reconoció horrorizada, no recordaba el nombre pero sí que su madre las arrancaba del campo en cuanto las veía pq decía que bastaba muy poquito para que cualquier animal muriese, incluída una vaca. También confesó (después de hacérnosla quemar ienso que mi abuela hacía un aceite (cree que sólo con sus semillas) para ponérselo a mi bisabuelo cuando le daban dolores fuertes de artrosis, pero no dejaba que nadie más tocara ese aceite, y cuando lo preparaba se ponía un paño en la boca y nariz, y abría la puerta y ventanas, después de echar a todo el mundo de la casa, evidentemente por el tema de las inhalaciones.

Todavía me sorprende que de sus muchos hijos, a los que parió a todos en casa sin morirle ni enfermarle de gravedad ni uno (y al parecer hasta se negó a llevarles a las campañas de vacunaciones gratuitas que hacían en las escuelas, supongo que por desconfianza hacia unas "pociones" que no eran suyas y que a saber qué les metían), nin-gu-no/a tuvo interés en adquirir esos conocimientos porque en el fondo, o directamente, los consideraban supercherías de viejos y/o atrasados ante la medicina farmacológica moderna. :´(

Es obvio que estoy de acuerdo contigo, que el lobby de la farma y de la agroindustria tiene intereses contrapuestos al mundo medicinal de las hierbas, y no sólo no le interesa que se comercialicen ni difundan plantas como la Stevia en competencia directa con el aspartamo y toda una batería de medicamentos, si no que al mismo tiempo crean una stevia transgénica que patentan, y a la que han eliminado al parecer sus propiedades beneficiosas, que desplazará a la original.

Al igual que tu, yo tampoco quiero comer pienso, pero eso no quita que al mismo tiempo que valoramos las propiedades beneficiosas de las plantas, no infravaloremos las más perjudiciales de algunas que podrían ser altamente tóxicas o letales sin enterarnos.

Dicho esto, yo tampoco hago ascos a una salsa verde de perejil tomada esporadicamente


----------



## jurbu (21 Jun 2012)

Me tenéis alucinao... 

Primero por el tono tan distinto de este hilo...

... segundo porque pillo algún consejo
y tercero me dais envidia...

joer! con las plantaciones que hacéis!

Yo tengo que conformarme con cuatro plantas de cada cosa.... Es lo que tiene regar con el grifo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Lo de los ciclos lunares y la agricultura tiene base científica o son solo creencias tradicionales? Lo digo porque la línea que separa la experiencia de la superstición en la gente del campo es bastante difusa. Por ejemplo me consta que mis abuelos rezaban durante determinados procesos de la siembra y se encomendaban a tal o cual santo o virgen para una buena cosecha. ¿Y eso del calendario Zaragozano y las cabañuelas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los ciclos de la luna en la horticultura tienen cierta importancia. Yo mismo los tubérculos (patata,zanahoria,cebolla) siembro con la luna en cuarto menguante y las hortalizas (tomate, pimiento, etc,) con la luna en cuarto creciente. Para contrastar un año sembré los ajos con la luna en cuarto creciente y me salieron de la tierra:8empujados por sus raíces) La misma observación con las cebollas y zanahorias, crecen mucho las hojas mientras el fruto es mas pequeño. Lo mismo todo mundo sabe, aquí en el pueblo, que en el mes del mayo la luna no es favorable para sembrar judías. (todo el mes, 4 fases de luna) Hace años no hizo caso a los hortelanos mayores, sembré un buen trozo de judías de mata alta, salieron muy bien y crecieron hermosas hasta el cielo, pero casi no salieron flores y era un fracaso total. Lo dicho, para mi la luna tiene influencia sobre los cultivos. Aquí un enlace sobre el tema de los ciclos de la luna, mas o menos lo veo igual.
La influencia de la luna en la agricultura «


Lo del zaragozano, yo antes lo compraba, pero como ha cambiado tanto el clima me parece que ya no es de fiar. Con el tiempo adquiere uno también ciertas experiencias y estos calendarios tienen menos importancia.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (22 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Q9DC9GuaUzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Jun 2012)

Bueno el vídeo del programa "el escarabajo verde" sobre permacultura, la filosofía de la armonía.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (22 Jun 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ...
> 
> Tampoco vale esa comparación con las acelgas o las espinacas por el ácido oxálico, problemático para quien padece de litiasis renal o incluso artrosis, pero con no cocinarlas demasiado es suficiente. Y en cualquier caso por mucho que las comas, incluso a diario, no será jamás causante de una litiasis. l...



El acido oxalico es muy frecuente en muchas plantas comestibles. Es soluble en agua y por tanto un hervido eliminando el agua de la coccion lo elimina. El cocinado tambien lo reduce sensiblemente asi como el secado. Es mas peligroso en alimentos crudos, pero vamos, hay que comer cantidades impresionantes de acelgas para tener problemas.


----------



## Cave Canes (22 Jun 2012)

Perdón por interrumpir....... tengo una pequeña plaga de araña roja en el patio interior de mi casa... ¿con qué la tratáis vosotros? Llevo una semana tratándola con extracto puro de canela (empecé con abamectina pero no daba buen resultado) ¿Algún consejo? ¿Corto las plantas afectadas, por si se extiende al resto? Gracias


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Jun 2012)

Cave Canes dijo:


> Perdón por interrumpir....... tengo una pequeña plaga de araña roja en el patio interior de mi casa... ¿con qué la tratáis vosotros? Llevo una semana tratándola con extracto puro de canela (empecé con abamectina pero no daba buen resultado) ¿Algún consejo? ¿Corto las plantas afectadas, por si se extiende al resto? Gracias



Yo use aceite de neem con éxito.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (23 Jun 2012)

Neem, agua con jabon, pulverizar mucho las plantas con agua (la humedad alta dificulta su reproduccion).


----------



## Sealand (24 Jun 2012)

¿Se puede usar la ceniza, por ejemplo la de las hogueras de San Juan de esta noche, como abono para nuestras plantas? ¿Se podrían sacar plantas en maceteros sin otra cosa que ceniza?


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (24 Jun 2012)

¿Qué me pueden decir de cultivar a pequeña escala champiñones y otros hongos? ¿Es más sencillo para iniciarse que las hortalizas o frutas?


----------



## Comtat_Gran (24 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Qué me pueden decir de cultivar a pequeña escala champiñones y otros hongos? ¿Es más sencillo para iniciarse que las hortalizas o frutas?



Por ahí venden "pacas" yo compré unas de unos 40x70x20 de champiñones y setas de cardo. Lo único que necesitan es que les hagas unos agujeros, las pongas en un sitio oscuro y no demasiado seco y voilá!

En mi opinión mucho más fácil que cultivar hortalizas, no necesitan cuidados de ningún tipo, pero si no haces conserva acabas hasta la coronilla de tantas que producen.


----------



## Sealand (24 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> ¿Qué me pueden decir de cultivar a pequeña escala champiñones y otros hongos? ¿Es más sencillo para iniciarse que las hortalizas o frutas?



Yo estaba mirando lo mismo, lo más barato que he encontrado ha sido esto: Setas Meli - Cultivo de setas en su propio domicilio 6 € + gastos de envío, ¿cómo lo veis? ¿alguien conoce al proveedor?


----------



## jurbu (24 Jun 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Se puede usar la ceniza, por ejemplo la de las hogueras de San Juan de esta noche, como *abono para nuestras plantas*? ¿Se podrían sacar plantas en maceteros sin otra cosa que ceniza?



Dependiendo de la procedencia de la ceniza (barnices, colas etc... no son buenas) es un buen *abono potásico*.

Si dejas ceniza de madera en agua, uno o dos días, los lixiviados obtenidos tienen un pH demasiado alcalino y es que en gran parte son hidróxido de potasio: La lejía de ceniza de nuestras abuelas. 

En suelos ácidos (Galicia) es tradicional su uso en ciertos cultivos (ajos....) que demandan potasio. También se recomienda para evitar el paso de caracoles y demás limacos, aunque puede dar problemas a las coníferas...

TU HUERTO ECOLÓGICO - AREITZ SOROA -: LOS CIPRESES Y EL MAGNESIO

.... y es que el potasio es un antagonista del magnesio y del calcio. Si hay mucha cantidad en el suelo impedirá que las plantas absorban estos últimos.


----------



## Natalia_ (28 Jun 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> El acido oxalico es muy frecuente en muchas plantas comestibles. Es soluble en agua y por tanto un hervido eliminando el agua de la coccion lo elimina. El cocinado tambien lo reduce sensiblemente asi como el secado. Es mas peligroso en alimentos crudos, pero vamos, hay que comer cantidades impresionantes de acelgas para tener problemas.



Te equivocas, el ácido oxálico a mayor cocción mayor cristalización ya que se vuelve inorgánico, precisamente por eso se recomienda no ingerir el agua de la cocción a personas con problemas. Así que la espinaca mejor cruda, aunque la acelga dificilmente claro.

Al igual que se incrementan con la cocción los beta-carotenos o provitamina A, aunque esto sí es bueno. Los folatos sin embargo se pierden.


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Jun 2012)

Noticia:

Acabo de comerme mis primeras pochas cultivadas por mi. :baba:

Mañana foto y otras cosas, a ver si puedo y tengo tiempo.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (28 Jun 2012)

Buenas.

Ante la situación general que estamos viendo, y ante la eventualidad de los posibles manguerazos de liquidez que nos lleven a medio plazo hacia la inflación, aunque ahora lo que se produzca es una deflacción interesada, ¿estimais que parte de los ahorros de una familia estarían bien invertidos en tierra?.

Un saludo.


----------



## camperuso (28 Jun 2012)

Si. 

Pero no seas un himbersor, ten un poco de ética y USA la tierra que compres. Produce algo, aunque sea para aprender a cultivar


----------



## Armando Kasitas (28 Jun 2012)

camperuso dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Pero no seas un himbersor, ten un poco de ética y USA la tierra que compres. Produce algo, aunque sea para aprender a cultivar



Mi fin es cultivar, ya tengo experiencia en eso. Además los terrenos a los que les he echado el ojo tienen muy buena tierra y agua en abundancia.
Vienen tiempos comlicados en los que tener dinero en un banco, a lo mejor es perderlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trustno1 (28 Jun 2012)

Este año tengo en mi terraza-huerta una plaga de mosca blanca. Ya he probado con un producto contra la misma, la araña roja y pulgón pero al cabo de unos días vuelve la plaga con bastante intensidad ¿alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## jurbu (29 Jun 2012)

No sé de qué "religión" eres aunque intuyo que de la "química". En ese caso mi forma de cultivar te va a servir poco

Productos que uso

Activos y repelentes: *purín de ortiga + jabón potásico*. Fumigado preferente por el envés de las hojas

Pasivos: Asociación de cultivos (repelentes y enmascaradores )
Trampas cromáticas (La mosca blanca es atraída por el *amarillo*). 

-Puedes colocar un recipiente cualquiera (más bien plano no como el mío de la foto que es para realizar pruebas al atardecer cuando se ilumina) con agua y unas gotas de lavavajillas (para disminuir la tensión superficial del agua). 

​
También puedes colocar esos paños de cocina amarillos empapados de aceite, colgando entre las macetas a media altura (ojo que gotea, bandeja en el suelo). La mosca blanca se quedará pegada.


----------



## Agropecuario (29 Jun 2012)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Este año tengo en mi terraza-huerta una plaga de mosca blanca. Ya he probado con un producto contra la misma, la araña roja y pulgón pero al cabo de unos días vuelve la plaga con bastante intensidad ¿alguien me puede ayudar?



FAIRY

Pulveriza las plantas con FAIRY, con un pulverizador normal, al 1% de concentración.

Preferiblemente cuando este todas volando.


----------



## Trustno1 (29 Jun 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> No sé de qué "religión" eres aunque intuyo que de la "química". En ese caso mi forma de cultivar te va a servir poco
> 
> Productos que uso
> 
> ...



Me ha hecho gracia pero no soy de ninguna "religión" intento utilizar pesticidas ecológicos pero este año esta pudiendo conmigo la mosca blanca.

Intentaré hacer lo del recipiente y lo del lavavajillas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jun 2012)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Este año tengo en mi terraza-huerta una plaga de mosca blanca. Ya he probado con un producto contra la misma, la araña roja y pulgón pero al cabo de unos días vuelve la plaga con bastante intensidad ¿alguien me puede ayudar?



Ya lo han comentado, Jabón potásico mano de santo, mejor al atardecer.

También agropecuario lo ha dicho, volando. En cuanto des los primeros flus,flus , con el pulverizador las verás volando....es hasta entretenido, parecido a cazar Zeros japoneses .
Y si vas buscando las madres en las hojas dales duro.

Primer tomate comido de la cosecha propia :baba:


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Jun 2012)

*Sobre Judías*

Ya he comentado que me comí mis primera pochas un par de días atrás, para los que no conocéis esta verdura os dejo unos fotos con sus comentarios.


La vida de una judía

Una judía puede ser recolectada como verde, pocha o seca. En las verdes se come toda la vaina, mientras que en las pochas y secas solo las alubias de su interior.







En la foto se muestran los tres formas en las que pueden ser recolectadas las judías.

Las judías pochas

La judía pocha se llama así porque la vaina no es rígida como en las verdes, ni rígida y quebradiza como en las secas, sino flexible (pocha) sobre todo la parte más próxima a la unión con el tallo. Tiene un color amarillo o combina el amarillo con el verde muy claro que las distingue fácilmente de las verdes.

Su sabor es parecido a las alubias secas una vez hervidas pero con un toque que recuerda a la judías verdes, siendo mucho más tiernas que las secas.

Es una verdura de temporada, desde Julio hasta Octubre.

Para prepararlas basta con hervirlas unos 45 minutos, se acompaña generalmente con otras verduras de temporada.

_Receta de pochas a la navarra, una de tantas_


> Ingredientes (4 personas)
> 
> 300 g de pochas frescas
> 150 g de panceta
> ...



Mis pochas

No he utilizado la variedad clásica que da unas alubias blancas, sino una variedad, la Perona Larga, que da unas alubias pintas igual de buenas.







En la foto, alubias pochas y secas. Las pochas son de mayor tamaño que las secas.

No todas las judías verdes pueden ser llevadas a pochas ya que algunas judías verdes producen unas alubias demasiado pequeñas para ser cocinadas, si compráis semillas os habéis de enterar si pueden pasar a pochas, generalmente en el sobre o la caja lo indica.

Mis judías verdes

Variedad: Perona Larga (Bueno Aires)
El nombre le viene de que fueron importadas masivamente para aliviar el hambre que sufría España después de la guerra civil desde Argentina, donde gobernaba Perón.







Caja de 3 Kilos clase Extra de Judía Perona lista para vender


----------



## Rudi Rocker (30 Jun 2012)

Todavía no tengo judías pochas, pero verdes cosecho cada 2 días un montón. Las pochas me salen de una variedad de mata alta (buenos aires) son parecidas a las judías pintas. (tiernas,tiernas)

Como a nosotros gusta la remolacha de mesa (cruda o cocida en ensalada) todos los años unas cuantas plantas ocupan un espacio en nuestra huerta. Como ya he dicho en otro post, este año crecen con una alegría fuera de lo común. Después de 4 meses de cultivo el ejemplar de la foto (variedad, plato de egipto) alcanza 16 cm de diámetro con un peso de 800gr. Llevo años cultivando remolachas, pero este tamaño no he visto nunca.













La remolacha es un alimento del que no deberíamos de prescindir. Es una hortaliza muy energética que es muy aconsejada en casos de anemia, enfermedades de la sangre y convalecencia debido a su alto contenido en hierro, también es rica en azúcares, vitaminas C y B, potasio y carotenos. El azúcar contenida en la remolacha es la sacarosa.
La Poderosa Remolacha


----------



## Natalia_ (2 Jul 2012)

Me poneis los dientes largos de lo adelantado que tenéis todo. Yo este año todavía no he recogido el primer calabacín ni la primera judía, de pimientos y tomates y no digamos. De los que llevo cultivando será el año que más tarde empieze a cosechar esas hortalizas. Aunque tomates con las nieblas y lluvías continúas que han tenido, veremos si este año pillo pq me sigo negando a echarles más de 3 pulverizaciones de cobre (y ya va una, eso sí poda a cascoporro). 

Sí me cansé de comer habar y guisantes (aunque de estos tuve menos para congelar). De lechugas, acelgas, cebollas ajos etc y frutillas varias voy teniendo pa comer a dos carrillos y pa regalar tb.

A ver si me reducen las fotos que he tomado y puedo poner algunas. Tengo unas de un nido de eriza, amamantando a sus crías... casi me los como de guaaaapos. Hizo el nido en la pila de compost a medio hacer, cubierta con un plástico grueso y repletito de lombrices. Eso es una madre previsora y lo demás cuentos. Si era ella, espero que me haya perdonado cuando el perro la delató bajo una mata de geranios y la trasladé aun seto contiguo en donde sé que pasan el invierno. ¿Sabéis si los erizos pueden escalar muros o portezuelas de madera? :ouch: Porque si era ella por algún lado tuvo que volver, y si no lo era por algún lado tb tuvo que entrar.

También les hice fotos (aunque no se distinguen) a una familia de carboneros que no para de revolotear entre los árboles buscando bichitos, y os prometo que ví a uno salir de una berza con una oruga verde en el pico. Lo gracioso es que a las berzas no he conseguido verles ni una oruga, tampoco les he echado BT ni nada. Pero lo más gracioso.......es que esta pareja de carboneros con su prole crecidita (creo que 3 crías) han aparecido tan solo unos 15 días después de ponerles en un árbol una caja nido, recomendada para ellos. Aunque estoy casi segura que esa nidada no la han criado aquí....es una enorme casualidad, puesto que no me suena haber visto carboneros en esta zona, y menos en este huerto, al menos en los últimos años que he llevado nota de hasta del último caracol o pajarillo o

Voy a pensar a quién más puedo atraer (que sea beneficioso claro) y qué le puedo poner. Aunque al loro que vino no le había puesto nada...¿o fueron los girasoles?. Por cierto no he vuelto a ver este año a las mantis (todavía), y a la araña napoleón la he buscado entre el maíz azul (va potente y sanísimo) pero tampoco, espero que esté ocupada en dejar mucha descendencia


----------



## Enterao (3 Jul 2012)

que sabeis de construccion de invernaderos ? 

quiero cultivar unas tropicales en madrid.


----------



## GhostDog (3 Jul 2012)

Uppppp!

Esta noche, para cenar: tomates!

Después de un par de meses de espera, por fin he recogido los primeros tomates y quería compartir estas fotos con vosotros como forma de agradecimiento por todos los buenos consejos que habeis ido posteando.

Ahora sólo falta saber qué tal están de sabor, pero si son mínimanente agradecidos estarán de muerte pues el único aditivo que llevan es el estiércol que añadí antes de plantar y jabón potásico cuando apareció el pulgón. Mano de santo, hoygan!






Por si alguno os preguntais que hace la gata en las tomateras, está vigilando a éstas: ::::::



En los últimos años he perdido la cuenta de los cienes de veces que hemos muerto... y las que nos quedan:8: pero algo bueno tenía que tener tanto apocalipsis: todo esto empezó como una tontería madmaxista-lonchafinista y ahora ya no puedo parar:XX::XX::XX:

Va a consumir su .....

Saludos!


----------



## TheNeighbor (4 Jul 2012)

GhostDog dijo:


> Uppppp!
> 
> Esta noche, para cenar: tomates!
> ...



Muy buenos los tomates, ¿le has cortado las hojas a las tomateras?

Las mías las dejo "a su aire" 

Saludos.


----------



## jurbu (4 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Voy a pensar *a quién más puedo atraer* (que sea beneficioso claro) y qué le puedo poner. Aunque al loro que vino no le había puesto nada...¿o fueron los girasoles?. Por cierto no he vuelto a ver este año a las mantis (todavía), y a la araña napoleón la he buscado entre el maíz azul (va potente y sanísimo) pero tampoco, espero que esté ocupada en dejar mucha descendencia



Yo te aconsejaría que atrajeras a esos bichos que no puedes ver... ni sapos que se conviertan en príncipes ni búhos mágicos... aunque también... 

Existe un micromundo que puedes generar en tus bancales con acolchado de paja de cereal (No sé en tu región con tanta humedad pero a mí me funciona)

La paja rápidamente genera micelios que alimentan a una infinidad de bichitos herbívoros que a su vez multiplica los ácaros depredadores, micelios parásitos de micelios y hasta las hormigas cambian su tipo de alimentación y se vuelven más depredadoras que pastoras... 

De las tomas que he realizado hoy he montado cuatro planos sin guión ninguno, solamente para apoyar este comentario.

Uno general para tener conciencia del tamaño de las hormigas al compararlas con un gotero (muchas traen presas en su boca).

El siguiente de como una hormiga caza un bichejo y se lo entrega a otra que lo llevará al hormiguero.

Y la estrella: Una araña no más grande que un tercio de la pata de la hormiga que succiona el abdomen de la hormiga una vez anestesiada. Este tipo de arañas son unas *buenas depredadoras de la araña roja*... A mitad del plano he congelado un fotograma para ver la presa que trae otra hormiga que pasaba por allí.


[YOUTUBE]pus19_-SkUU[/YOUTUBE]​
Todo este microcosmos es arrasado con una sola aplicación de cobre o azufre, aunque se regenere pronto tienen una ventana de ventaja los hongos y ácaros parásitos generando plagas.

Cuando los hongos parásitos se desmandan hay alternativas sin destruir este mundo abundante y microscópico. Tendrías que buscarlas en las recetas de tu abuela para curar esos pies que acababan con hongos...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Jul 2012)

GhostDog dijo:


> Uppppp!
> 
> Esta noche, para cenar: tomates!
> 
> ...




Pues viendo las fotos ahora tengo dudas: Tengo unas tomateras que están enormes de frondosas y de hojas, pero no tienen apenas frutos. Cuando echaron la primera flor, mi padre les fumigó con no-se-qué y se pusieron fatal, perdieron las flores. Despues se recuperaron y echaron mucho verde, pero no veo muchos tomates.


Mi duda: ¿tengo que caparlos por arriba para que dejen de subir y se pongan a echar fruto? ¿tengo que quitarles frondosidad y podar ramas de hojas?
Es que me da miedito de tocarles..


----------



## Alvin Red (4 Jul 2012)

Tengo unos nuevos aliados en el huerto, las salamanquesas (Cat. dragó), unos insectívoros muy útiles.


----------



## GhostDog (4 Jul 2012)

@Aguatico @ TheNeighbor


Bueno, en esto de cortar las hojas dejo las explicaciones a la gente que tiene más experiencia que yo que tengo mucho que aprender y no quisiera inducir a error. En mi caso después de leer mucho sobre el tema me he dejado llevar por mi instinto. Empecé dejándolas crecer a su aire pero llegó un momento que se pusieron demasiado frondosas y había que hacer algo. Como no tenía muy claro qué hacer he ido esperando que salieran las flores y he ido cortando poco a poco las hojas que quedaban por debajo de éstas pero dejando algunas por encima para que den sombra (no quiero tener las tomateras llenas de tomates fritos).

Parece ser que ésto ha funcionado pues la verdad es que están cargadas de frutos de buen tamaño, eso sí cuando han llegado a 2 metros de altura aproximadamente las he cortado por arriba para que ya no crezcan más (se han quedado sin caña xD).


----------



## GhostDog (4 Jul 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tengo unos nuevos aliados en el huerto, las salamanquesas (Cat. dragó), unos insectívoros muy útiles.





De estas tengo varias familias en casa desde hace años, pasan el invierno en el garaje detrás de la caldera y en verano salen al solecito. Nunca me han molestado, pero ahora por lo menos “pagan el alquiler”  colaborando en el huerto. También tengo de ocupas a las abejas que se montan los panales en los aleros del tejado. Es estupendo verlas trabajar todo el día “quid pro quo”


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (4 Jul 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q2q3TZNEvUs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-AN5J2pM2wo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]S_CofYG4zzk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Cmv4WxjZ-C4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Natalia_ (5 Jul 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Yo te aconsejaría que atrajeras a esos bichos que no puedes ver... ni sapos que se conviertan en príncipes ni búhos mágicos... aunque también...
> 
> Existe un micromundo que puedes generar en tus bancales con acolchado de paja de cereal (No sé en tu región con tanta humedad pero a mí me funciona)
> 
> ...




Excelentes tomas Jurbu ¡¡¡¡ Igual lo que me tienes que aconsejar es sobre alguna cámara con teleobjetivo y trípode. Tampoco hace falta que sea la repera eh?, algo apañadito pero que no se quede corto con la microfauna terrestre y con el mismo alcance de unos prismáticos a lo lejos. Aunque igual luego le dedico más tiempo a la cámara que al huertito :rolleye:.... nu sé si debo. 

A los sapos como no les atraiga con los bebederos de las gallinas o con los de pájaros, erizos, gatos, zorros y demás fauna visitante....

Por lo demás, descuida que de microfauna voy bien servida en los bancales, y en el compost ya ni te cuento. Ultimamente estoy viendo muchísima araña de tierra pegada a una bolita blanca (tan grande como ellas), deduzco que sus huevos-crías. Araña roja sólo he visto una esporadicamente removiendo la tierra (deben de comérsela las otras). Y de hormigas tb, muchas veces arrancando hierbas entre los cultivos descubro un hormiguero plagado de huevillas y hormigas aladas, sin que en los cultivos haya rastro de pulgón ni de otros daños. Por eso siempre digo que en mi huerto las hormigas no molestan (bueno, pican a rabiar cuando les descubro accidentalmente su hormiguero-nido, pero se lo vuelvo a tapar rauda y diligentemente o ). Donde pueden producir algo de daño con los pulgones que pastorean, es en las judías y en los mandarinos (curiosamente no en los naranjos ni limoneros), pero lo voy solucionando a pistolazos fuertes con chorros finos agua, ni siquiera necesito usar jabón potásico. Y para eso, cuando he estado 15 días sin pisar el huerto en temporada de verano, tenía pulgones pero tb judías a montones. Eran sus depredadores quienes se encargaban de ellas, hasta alguna vez he visto un pajarito, similar a un gorrión pero mucho más pequeño) encarmado a las judías dando afanosa cuenta del pulgón.

Este año mi huerto no ha sabido practicamente pulgón, las judías ya están muy frondosas y llegando al final de su red, repletas de flor y judías aún pezqueñinas, no tienen ni un pulgón, ni uno solo, lo mismo las acelgas grilladas que por esta época ya deberían tenerlo. Al resto de los cultivos nunca se acercan, prefieren los rosales. Tb por eso este año he visto muy pocas mariquitas y una sola crisopa (aunque estas siempre pasan más desapercibidas). Es debido a las lluvías continuas y al frío que tenemos para este época, aunque entre medias tengamos algún que otro día de sol y calor.

Precisamente por eso, comentaba que es posible que no llegue a pillar muchos tomates. Las matas de cherri ya están repletas de tomatitos, pero sólo tenían 2 con colorcito, cuando los dos últimos años a mediados de junio ya me había zampado unos cuantos kg. En cuanto a las otras matas de tomates con mucha flor y todavía sin tomates...sí les he dado cobre una vez, hace unos días, tras quitarles bastantes hojas negras y hasta algún trozo de tallo. Aunque tenía que habérselo pulverizado dado antes. Y no, a mi tampoco me gusta nada el uso del cobre (el azufre nunca lo he utilizado en nada) por muy permitido que esté en la agricultura ecológica. De hecho sólo me lo permito en los tomates. Ni siquiera a las patatas, estas las siembro en febrero y para cuando pillan el mildiu el tubérculo ya está crecido y no le afecta (ya las tengo almacenadas y seleccionadas por tamaño, las rojas este años me han salido más productivas y grandes que las kennebec). Pero.....

Los tomates aquí en Galicia con las lluvías, orballos, nieblas y la humedad ambiental por la proximidad del mar.....es el cultivo más delicado y difícil. Y este año estoy conociendo de primera mano lo que es el mildiu, y por qué se sonreían en mi zona :, hasta personas expertas que los cultivan en invernadero, cuando les decía que mi tope eran 3 pulverizaciones de oxiruro de cobre. Estos 3 años anteriores he tenido suerte por las pocas lluvias veraniegas y sólo un año les puse las 3 pulverizaciones, pillando tomates para comer a diario, regalar un montón y hacer varias docenes de conservas de pisto de tomate, pimiento y calabacín. Un exitazo para una principiante que el primer año, tras transplantar los semillero que ví crecer con mimo en el ventanal del piso, los echaba en falta, preguntándome si les faltaría algua, si se achicharrarían con el sol, si el viento los quebraría, si los caracoles.... :XX:

Veremos como sigue el verano (hoy lloviendo por momentos y con frío) .... al menos aún me quedan bastantes de las conservas que hice el año pasado, y el consuelo de unos amigos con un estupendo invernadero que se permiten pocas más pulverizaciones de oxiruro de cobre en sus tomates, además de los agradecidos cherris, claro 

.....joé parece que estoy escribiendo un diario de abordo 8:


----------



## jurbu (6 Jul 2012)

Joer Natalia..:Aplauso: vas a tener que seguir con el diario... Con el clima de la meseta los tomates gallegos ya se han dejado catar y los ingleses van camino...

​
Quizá estos últimos, aunque pequeños, se den bien por tu tierra

De cámaras y demás no te digo nada, creo que no debes... algún día me he quedado sin comer por engancharme a los bichos (tienen horarios incompatibles)... :XX:

Suerte con ese verano.

Ghost Dog, los chupones si les quito pero las hojas se las dejo todas... Son un almacén de reserva de sustancias móviles que cuando la tomatera no las encuentra en cantidad suficiente en el suelo tira de las que tiene acumuladas en estas hojas.

Quitar una hoja que está amarilleando (por movilidad del magnesio por ejemplo) supone que la tomatera tendrá que quitárselo a otra hoja más joven.

En cultivos de invernadero e hidropónicos si las quitan pero un ordenador controla las sustancias que van poniendo en el riego


----------



## Sealand (6 Jul 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]pus19_-SkUU[/YOUTUBE]​



[YOUTUBE]MlXg0Zxx01I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katilot (15 Jul 2012)

Oye, no os habeís propuesto un banco de semillas entre agricultores de aquí?

Podríamos variar significativamente nuestros cultivos, además de estrechar lazos.

Yo tengo semillas de algunas variedades ecológicas de tomate. Me interesaría variedades de girasol, maíz y patata.

Intercambiemos MPs!


----------



## devest (15 Jul 2012)

devest dijo:


> Un saludo a todos de parte de un urbanita recién iniciado. Estoy leyendo el primer volumen de este hilo a ver si aprendo algo. Únicamente tengo una pequeña terraza de 3 metros cuadrados.
> 
> He empezado con unas semillas de perejil y pepino del Lidl y una bolsa de tierra del carrefour. Por el momento un desastre. El perejil planté "mil" semillas en poco espacio, por lo que he aprendido a posteriori, así que me parece que la planta se está matando así misma. Tardó 10 días o así en salir y ya a los 20 días está empezando a morir, parece que por falta de espacio.
> 
> ...



Bueno, las 5 plantas todavía aguantan. Los botes donde las puse se quedaron pequeños y las he pasado a "macetas" más grandes. He cometido otro error. Lo botes tenían el "cuello" más estrecho que el resto del recipiente. Por tanto, ha sido imposible sacar la planta sin destrozarla. En algún caso rompí el bote para sacar la planta y conseguí mejores resultados. Ahora llevan 2 días con más espacio, pero tiene pinta que 2-3 plantan van a morir, me cargué demasiadas raíces.

En fin, ya he visto salir 5-6 pepinitos. Parecen de juguete, jeje.

El perejil lo he trasplantado también, sólo sobrevivió una pequeña plantita. Ahora está ella sola. Espero que consiga crecer. Todavía es muy pequeña.

Ahora mismo riego bastante cada día, parece que la planta pide mucha agua. Como le acabo de cambiar la tierra todavía no he echado ningún producto más, aunque he comprado unas barritas que se supone debo poner cuando pase más o menos un mes.


----------



## Bendisema (15 Jul 2012)

Yo tengo en macetas en el balcon tomates y pimientos con muchas flores pero no cuaja nada de momento. Las lechugas van tirando y los rabanitos los he regalado ya que no me gustan.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (15 Jul 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FYFJ2HaIOmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (15 Jul 2012)

Son 10 vídeos:

[YOUTUBE]rKL_zwhivFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jul 2012)

He tenido que elimar unos 15 tomates de todos los tamaños ya que empezaban a cojer hongos, espero que se contagie, sobre todo en la variedad Montserrat.

Espero que os vayan bien los huertos.

La Vid ha fallecido, la dejé unos días que me fuí y se ha achicharrado , descanse en paz 

saludos


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (17 Jul 2012)

Yo me estoy desesperando con la tuta de los tomates. Mi padre les ha aplicado un veneno, pero vuelven, y yo les voy cortando las hojas mas afectadas, estoy pensando si comprar lo del aceite de neem ése..


----------



## Bendisema (18 Jul 2012)

Os puede parecer una tonteria, pero acaba de salir mi primer pimiento en mi pimentera y estoy super contento


----------



## lotengoclaro (18 Jul 2012)

Ahora vengo de tomarme unas birras con uno que ha venido a vivir al pueblo,10.000 habitantes. Era de cuidad. Y me ha dicho que se siente super orgulloso de los tomates, pimientos, lechugas y demás, que ha podido recoger, sin mucha experiencia.
Y no, no es tontería. Anda que no cambia la cosa.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Jul 2012)

lotengoclaro dijo:


> Ahora vengo de tomarme unas birras con uno que ha venido a vivir al pueblo,10.000 habitantes. Era de cuidad. Y me ha dicho que se siente super orgulloso de los tomates, pimientos, lechugas y demás, que ha podido recoger, sin mucha experiencia.
> Y no, no es tontería. Anda que no cambia la cosa.



La verdad es que te sabe mejor la comida que has cultivado tu mismo.



Los calabacines... qué forma de crecer por Dios... además pinchan un montón y luego pican...


----------



## Natalia_ (18 Jul 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Joer Natalia..:Aplauso: vas a tener que seguir con el diario... Con el clima de la meseta los tomates gallegos ya se han dejado catar y los ingleses van camino...
> 
> ​
> Quizá estos últimos, aunque pequeños, se den bien por tu tierra
> ...



Gracias, de momento el clima parace ir encauzándose ya a la estación. Te haré caso con la cámara, es lo que yo me temía tb.

Esos estupendos tomatitos de la foto, ¿por casualidad son tipo ramallet o tomacó de colgar?. Si lo son ya los tengo, y les veo una resistencia al mildiú similar a los otros, lo bueno es que se conservan muy bien bastantes meses.

Y si son cherri menudas hojas grandes tienen. Mis cherri son así, ahora ya estoy recogiendo algunos, sí sí por fín ¡¡

http://imgur.com/awGPgcom/awGPg.jpg[/IMG


----------



## Natalia_ (18 Jul 2012)

Estas son otras fotitos del huerto, las hortalizas de la temporada van con algo de atraso pero ahí andan.

Los ajos han sufrido por tantas lluvias, pero finalmente se han salvado








Después de quitar hierbas y echarles ceniza
http://imgur.c[IMG://.jpg[/IMG

Estas acelgas nacieron solas entre esas cebollas, aquí un mes después de transplantarlas 






Patatas en plena faena






Los tomates


Pimientos y zanahorias





Los primeros pimientos


Judías de enrame, por fín están en plena produccion


Curioso, una flor doble en un calabacín






Los maíces formando espigas


Algunos de los habitantes del huerto





http://i.imgur.com/om3PW.jpg[/IMG]
Al anochecer ese mirlo está siempre ahí cantando, otros mirlos le responden desde la lejanía, ¿afabilidad o delimitación territorial?


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (18 Jul 2012)

¡¡Que envidia Nataly!!...

Y pensar que yo me crié en mi niñez así...


----------



## Natalia_ (18 Jul 2012)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> ¡¡Que envidia Nataly!!...
> 
> Y pensar que yo me crié en mi niñez así...



Y yo también, por eso no sólo disfruto tanto con el huerto, sino que también ha sido como volver a aquella curiosidad y capacidad de sorpresa que teníamos en la infancia viendo el desarrollo de los cultivos y observando toda la fauna que vive ahí y de la que depende que obtengamos sus buenos frutos.

Y ya sabes, sólo es proponérselo


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Jul 2012)

May day...may day detectado coco de la patata en mi patatal stop.

Solicito informaicón sobre remedio casero a base de ortigas en remojo stop, dispongo de mogollon de ortigas...ayuda please.


----------



## Wiesu (20 Jul 2012)

Archimandrita dijo:


> May day...may day detectado coco de la patata en mi patatal stop.
> 
> Solicito informaicón sobre remedio casero a base de ortigas en remojo stop, dispongo de mogollon de ortigas...ayuda please.



A falta de que conteste alguien que sepa más sobre el tema -yo no sé qué es el coco de la patata-:

Purín de ortigas
Purín fermentado: agua mas plantas, se cierra, pero con tapa agujereada, o que no cierre del todo para el intercambio de gases. Se remueve cada día para oxigenar.

Si dejas fermentar el purin durante 30-40 días, utilizaríamos para abono de raíces una dilución 1:20. Para tratar las hojas y partes altas de la planta diluimos 1:50.
Ahora bien, si dejas fermentar el purín sólo de 3 a 5 días puedes utilizarlo sin diluír.

Otra opción más rápida sería una maceración:
Las maceraciones
Llamadas también extractos en agua fría, esta preparación consiste en dejar en remojo (en agua a temperatura ambiente durante sólo 24 horas) las plantas cuidadosamente troceadas con ayuda de un cuchillo o de una tijera de podar seto (adaptadas al volumen a tratar). A razón de 1kg por cada 10 litros de agua, excepto el ruibarbo (500g en 3 litros de agua durante 3 días). Después se filtra y se pulveriza pura, sin diluír. No se almacena, si no se pondría en marcha una fermentación.
El interés de la maceración reside en la gran economía de medios: no hay que calentar, es rápida..etc..

Los puntos clave son la calidad del agua y, sobre todo, el cuidado puesto al picar las plantas y la temperatura del agua, entre 16 y 20ºC.

Los fracasos provienen de un agua demasiado fría y de plantas poco troceadas.

Desconozco qué es el coco de la patata, pero de todas formas tenga cuidado esta noche en la cama, no le vaya a hacer una visita ienso:


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Jul 2012)

SOS, SOS, necesito pediros ayuda urgente:

La tuta me come, literalmente. Esta tarde cuando he bajado a ver los tomates, he visto que casi todas las hojas tenían la tipica mancha blanca y las caquitas o huevos negros, al menearlos, buf, una nube de pequeños insectos ha salido de debajo las hojas. Es que me comen..

Que pena, con el tomatal que casi tenía..:´(
estoy agobiándome por segundos, tanto trabajo y no estaba preparado para ésto, y mira que me habian avisado pero no me lo creía ::

¿alguien con alma caritativa, puede explicarme como si fuera gilipollas qué es lo que tengo que hacer para combatirlo? Es que no tengo ni idea.. :´´´(


----------



## Comtat_Gran (20 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> SOS, SOS, necesito pediros ayuda urgente:
> 
> La tuta me come, literalmente. Esta tarde cuando he bajado a ver los tomates, he visto que casi todas las hojas tenían la tipica mancha blanca y las caquitas o huevos negros, al menearlos, buf, una nube de pequeños insectos ha salido de debajo las hojas. Es que me comen..
> 
> ...



Uf a mí esto me pasó el año pasado, bueno, quizá no tan exagerado como lo cuentas, pero perdí más del 50% de la cosecha...

Este año de momento -de momento, cruzemos los dedos- la estoy manteniendo a raya, empecé poniendo un par de trampas de feromonas (que están pillando a unos cuantos ejemplares al día, pero nada exagerado) y ahora de doy con bacilus una vez por semana sin falta, pulverizo sobre todo debajo de las hojas, intentando no dejarme ni una. Es una buena matada pero ya te digo que de momento no hay ni rastro de frutos dañados a excepción de un par que tiré hace un par de semanas.

En tu caso, como tratamiento de choque no tengo ni idea de lo que podrías hacer, pero seguro que es muy complicado vencer la plaga sin usar venenos, a ver si alguien puede orientarte.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Jul 2012)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Uf a mí esto me pasó el año pasado, bueno, quizá no tan exagerado como lo cuentas, pero perdí más del 50% de la cosecha...
> 
> Este año de momento -de momento, cruzemos los dedos- la estoy manteniendo a raya, empecé poniendo un par de trampas de feromonas (que están pillando a unos cuantos ejemplares al día, pero nada exagerado) y ahora de doy con *bacilus* una vez por semana sin falta, pulverizo sobre todo debajo de las hojas, intentando no dejarme ni una. Es una buena matada pero ya te digo que de momento no hay ni rastro de frutos dañados a excepción de un par que tiré hace un par de semanas.
> 
> En tu caso, como tratamiento de choque no tengo ni idea de lo que podrías hacer, pero seguro que es muy complicado vencer la plaga sin usar venenos, a ver si alguien puede orientarte.



¿bacilus?

¿qué es, donde se compra?

Esta misma tarde le he dado un tratamiento con un insecticida, pero voy a ciegas..


----------



## Armando Kasitas (20 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> SOS, SOS, necesito pediros ayuda urgente:
> 
> La tuta me come, literalmente. Esta tarde cuando he bajado a ver los tomates, he visto que casi todas las hojas tenían la tipica mancha blanca y las caquitas o huevos negros, al menearlos, buf, una nube de pequeños insectos ha salido de debajo las hojas. Es que me comen..
> 
> ...



Hola
Mezcla bacilus thuringiensis y aceite de neen, no juntos, digo.
Ya nos contarás.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Jul 2012)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Hola
> Mezcla bacilus thuringiensis y aceite de neen, no juntos, digo.
> Ya nos contarás.



¿en qué sitio los encuentras? Es que sobre el aceite de neem he preguntado aquí en mi pueblo en varios sitios y no tienen ni idea.

¿lo comprais por la internete?


----------



## Sealand (20 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> SOS, SOS, necesito pediros ayuda urgente:
> 
> La tuta me come, literalmente. Esta tarde cuando he bajado a ver los tomates, he visto que casi todas las hojas tenían la tipica mancha blanca y las caquitas o huevos negros, al menearlos, buf, una nube de pequeños insectos ha salido de debajo las hojas. Es que me comen..
> 
> ...



Igual es una tontería pero a mi se me acabaron los problemas que tenía con las plagas con algo tan sencillo como araña que encuentro por la casa o la terraza araña que recojo con el máximo cuidado y que suelto en las plantas.

Te debe valer cualquier araña pero para mí esta es con diferencia la mejor:







No sé cómo se llama esta preciosidad, blanquita, pequeña y con el abdomen en forma de triángulo.

Es implacable, no teje telas, caza al acecho y le entra a todo bicho grande o pequeño que se atreve a meterse en su zona, le he visto comer desde moscas a crías de saltamontes, polillas, orugas, ... No conozco su ciclo ni cuánto viven pero ahora mismo tengo localizados cuatro nidos en mis plantas así que debe ser época de cría. También he trincado alguna santa teresa y si le rompes las alas también son buenos centinelas (si no las pilla antes algún pájaro). Suerte y a la tuta!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Igual es una tontería pero a mi se me acabaron los problemas que tenía con las plagas con algo tan sencillo como araña que encuentro por la casa o la terraza araña que recojo con el máximo cuidado y que suelto en las plantas.
> 
> Te debe valer cualquier araña pero para mí esta es con diferencia la mejor:
> 
> ...



Así me he quedado :8:

Las cojes y les pones una casita  ( es broma).

¡Alguien sabe como se llama la araña?


----------



## Sealand (21 Jul 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Así me he quedado :8:
> 
> Las cojes y les pones una casita  ( es broma).
> 
> ¡Alguien sabe como se llama la araña?



No exactamente, pero todos tenemos arañas en casa y el primer reflejo cuando se ve una es mandarla al otro barrio, yo las pillo, las meto en un vaso de chato de vino de cristal y le busco un nuevo hogar en alguna maceta que lo necesite y no tenga (muchas) arañas. Eso si, si es de las blancas no se va a quedar donde tu la pongas, son muy sibaritas ellas y buscan plantas con flores. Deben ser las visilleras de los arácnidos ::

Como decía antes aunque cazan haciendo emboscadas sin tela, si tejen una especie de capullo doblando varias hojas y cubriéndolas con su tela. Se puede decir que yo les cedo el solar y ellas se montan sus casas ellas solas  

Lo que si hago cuando veo que van a tener arañitas es darles comida. Ahora tengo un conato de plaga de saltamontes así que los pillo, les arranco las patas de atrás dándoles vueltas entre el pulgar y el índice, se lo dejo a la entrada del nido y ellas salen, cogen su presa y para dentro otra vez 

Creo que la especie es esta: 

Misumena vatia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Comtat_Gran (21 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> ¿bacilus?
> 
> ¿qué es, donde se compra?
> 
> Esta misma tarde le he dado un tratamiento con un insecticida, pero voy a ciegas..




Es una bacteria que se llama bacilus thuringiensis, se puede comprar por internet, viene en botes en forma de polvo mojable y no es caro. Mira en google que hay varias webs que lo tienen a buen precio.

Básicamente lo que hace este microorganismo es impregnar lass hojas y los frutos, y cuando las larvas de la tuta lo consumen les destruye el sistema digestivo y como consecuencia las mata -mola más decir que lo que les hace es cagarse a sí mismas :: -, pero sólo cuando están en un estadio de crecimiento poco avanzado (cuando son muy pequeñas vamos), luego ya no les afecta.

Piensa que todo pesticida químico que le eches te lo acabarás comiendo, y en mi opinión esto no vale la pena hacerlo en tu propio huerto, personalmente antes prefiero perder buena parte de la cosecha: si quieres comer verduras envenenadas es preferible comprarlas directamente en la tienda y así te ahorras el trabajo de cultivarlas.


----------



## bigus (21 Jul 2012)

Por si interesa: http://permasoft.flyco.es/

sistema para diseñar huertos según asociaciones positivas y negativas entre plantas


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Jul 2012)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Es una bacteria que se llama bacilus thuringiensis, se puede comprar por internet, viene en botes en forma de polvo mojable y no es caro. Mira en google que hay varias webs que lo tienen a buen precio.
> 
> Básicamente lo que hace este microorganismo es impregnar lass hojas y los frutos, y cuando las larvas de la tuta lo consumen les destruye el sistema digestivo y como consecuencia las mata -mola más decir que lo que les hace es cagarse a sí mismas :: -, pero sólo cuando están en un estadio de crecimiento poco avanzado (cuando son muy pequeñas vamos), luego ya no les afecta.
> 
> Piensa que todo pesticida químico que le eches te lo acabarás comiendo, y en mi opinión esto no vale la pena hacerlo en tu propio huerto, personalmente antes prefiero perder buena parte de la cosecha: si quieres comer verduras envenenadas es preferible comprarlas directamente en la tienda y así te ahorras el trabajo de cultivarlas.




Cierto, me da miedo comer los tomates ahora, tengo que esperar 7 u 8 días para poder recolectar.

Y lo peor, la mayoría de tuta ha desaparecido tras el insecticida,pero no toda, alguna siguen ahí, revoloteando!

Sí, voy a probar a ver.. el bacilus y el aceite de neem, alternándolos, ¿estaría bien?

He encontrado info en ésta página:
Resultados de la búsqueda neem : Ecotenda Insecticidas ecológicos Cajas Nido Limpieza Ecológica Huerto Urbano Semillas Ecológicas

vosotros, ¿en qué sitio web lo comprais? Que no tenga muchos gastos de envio, mi tope de rentabilidad tomatil hace tiempo que la sobrepasé :S::


Otra duda: ¿cuánta cantidad comprar, si tengo unas 100 plantas de tomate?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> No exactamente, pero todos tenemos arañas en casa y el primer reflejo cuando se ve una es mandarla al otro barrio, yo las pillo, las meto en un vaso de chato de vino de cristal y le busco un nuevo hogar en alguna maceta que lo necesite y no tenga (muchas) arañas. Eso si, si es de las blancas no se va a quedar donde tu la pongas, son muy sibaritas ellas y buscan plantas con flores. Deben ser las visilleras de los arácnidos ::
> 
> Como decía antes aunque cazan haciendo emboscadas sin tela, si tejen una especie de capullo doblando varias hojas y cubriéndolas con su tela. Se puede decir que yo les cedo el solar y ellas se montan sus casas ellas solas
> 
> ...



Visilleras de los arácnidos :XX:


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Jul 2012)

Este año las plagas no causan muchos problemas en la huerta, pero tenemos un autentico problema con el agua. Regamos con el agua de un pequeño arroyo el que este verano va a terminar quedarse sin su apreciado liquido. Un hecho sin precedentes según los mayores del lugar.:8: Con suerte llegamos hasta finales de septiembre con las ultimas gotas de agua. 

Los tomates van tirando, hace 3 días corté los primeros 2 kilos.













Las cebollas moradas casi hechas, faltan pocas semanas para cosechar.



















Pimientos tipo dulce italiano, en un principio muy atacado por el pulgón. Después de fumigar con jabón casero se recuperan bastante.









Unas judías de enrame. (variedad Buenos aires) 













La vid este año bastante sana debido al tiempo seco.















Luego están los pequeños récords personales. Llevo años cosechando remolacha de mesa, pero nunca como hace unos días. Esta es la mas grande hasta ahora y pesa 1,350 kg. 3 días de ensalada de remolacha.:XX:















Saludos y buena cosecha.









Bonitos tonos azules de la flor de hortensia en un rincón del huerto.


----------



## Sealand (21 Jul 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Visilleras de los arácnidos :XX:



·Escogen un par de hojas para el nido y les hacen unos visillos de seda
·No les vale cualquier "vecindario", quieren uno con flores
·Son blancas pero cambian su pigmentación para estar a juego con el color de las flores de la planta donde viven

son visilleras cum laude )


----------



## El Ayatolá (21 Jul 2012)

Remedios ecologicos:

El "coco" de la patata ese supongo que sera el escarabajo de la patata (Leptinotarsa decemlineata), 







tiene mala ostia, pero se puede solucionar. Para una plantación de patatas para consumo propio (500-1000 m2) lo mejor es la eliminación manual de los adultos (una vez que le coges gusto se disfruta mucho chafando los escarabajos y las larvas avanzadas) y al mismo tiempo detectar las puestas que hacen los adultos bajo las hojas. Esto es una puesta de huevos:







Repasa las puestas todos los dias y cuando veas que han eclosionado haz un tratamiento con extracto de neem. Si tratas con neem a los adultos no les haras nada, y si las puesta no ha eclosionado tampoco afectará a los chiquitines pues el neem se degrada rápido, los tienes que pillar pues en el momento justo. Es importante controlar a los escarabajos de la patata, por que si no en los próximos años la plaga irá a más.


----------



## El Ayatolá (21 Jul 2012)

Para la tuta:

Como se ha dicho por ahí, lo que se emplea es el bacilus thuringiensis. Tratamiento periodico cada semana para cortar los ciclos de reproducción y rocias muy bien las hojas tanto por arriba como por abajo. Yo vengo a gastar una mochila de 15 litros (15-20 gr de polvo) por cada 100 matas de tomate. Añado 125 ml de vinagre y unos 200 gr de azucar en cada mochila porque me lo dijo un hortelano más curtido y la verdad es que resulta muy efectivo. Eso si, no esperes eliminarla por completo, pero la controlaras mucho y no te dañará los frutos. Si se te va de las manos, deja de cultivar tomates un año y al siguiente la parcela estará bastante limpia.


----------



## El Ayatolá (21 Jul 2012)

Ah, y sobre todo ni se os ocurra echarle mierdas quimicas a vuestro huerto, que luego os lo vais a comer y además es una puta guarrada ir contaminando el monte.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (22 Jul 2012)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> Para la tuta:
> 
> Como se ha dicho por ahí, lo que se emplea es el bacilus thuringiensis. Tratamiento periodico cada semana para cortar los ciclos de reproducción y rocias muy bien las hojas tanto por arriba como por abajo. Yo vengo a gastar una mochila de 15 litros (15-20 gr de polvo) por cada 100 matas de tomate. Añado 125 ml de vinagre y unos 200 gr de azucar en cada mochila porque me lo dijo un hortelano más curtido y la verdad es que resulta muy efectivo. Eso si, no esperes eliminarla por completo, pero la controlaras mucho y no te dañará los frutos. Si se te va de las manos, deja de cultivar tomates un año y al siguiente la parcela estará bastante limpia.



Ya he pedido el bacilo y tambien el aceite de neem. A ver si me llega mañana o pasado y me pongo manos a la obra. Muchas muchas gracias por el consejo!


----------



## Guindeira (23 Jul 2012)

En los últimos tiempos, cada vez más, intento aprender a usar los métodos de la agricultura ecológica en mi huerto. Lo que más me gusta es aporvechar los propios recursos naturales para luchar contra las plagas o fortalecer las plantas: macero ortigas o consuelda, y hago decocciones de cola de caballo, que después aplico al huerto.
En fin, mi modus vivendi habitual, el lonchafinismo, lo llevo al huerto.
Últimamente le estoy dando vueltas a esta idea: cultivar en casa el bacilus thuringiensis. He estado buscando info por internet, en principio las materias primas y las condiciones necesarias no parecen muy difíciles de conseguir, pero mis conocimientos de biología o química son más bien nulos. 
Si alguien más se anima podríamos ir haciendo experimentos, y comentándolos aquí. Pensad que cuando venga el mad max los suministros de bacilus pueden escasear...


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2012)

Posteo poco, apenas tengo tiempo debido al huerto y cuando lo tengo o he de atender otros asuntos o estoy agotado. Vaya vida, espero que Noviembre sea más tranquilo.

Mi botín de tomates del lunes, los anteriores los recogí el viernes.







Hay Cor de Bou, Raf, Montserrat y cuatro de una variedad desconocida que me colaron los planteles como Cor de Bou.

Y los domingos con la parada en un mercado para colocar lo producido, aparte de vender algo entre semana a tiendas y restaurantes. No doy abasto. Mucho trabajo y poco dinero, pero al menos el trabajo es agradable aunque agotador.







Como curiosidad, seta que me esta creciendo en un bancal y alrededor, diría que es una amanita solitaria (Amanita strobiliformis), comestible pero que no me voy a comer ni loco, al menos por ahora .








Fotos de web de la Amanita strobiliformis para comparar:

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_HyG4qYcYV1Y/SVX5ZsEm32I/AAAAAAAAqvI/xpSSAuVd_EM/s800/vin-mig0176.jpg

http://static8.depositphotos.com/13...sitphotos_10445871-Amanita-strobiliformis.jpg

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ZtwvDD6ZOAw/TslptRN3_pI/AAAAAAAAssg/aHLc1TvrWgU/s576/P1120491.JPG

Si es una amanita solitaria entonces tengo una de esas setas raras de encontrar, podría ser también una lepiota pero la volva inferior no es la típica de las lepiotas.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (24 Jul 2012)

Yo nunca me comeria una seta con volva y laminas blancas. ¿Puedes poner una foto de cuerpo entero?


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Jul 2012)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Yo nunca me comeria una seta con volva y laminas blancas. ¿Puedes poner una foto de cuerpo entero?



Mi móvil tiene poco resolución a corta distancia, lo intentare ... pero seguro que es una amatita solitaria, lo extraño es que me haya crecido en un bancal.

Bueno, tengo también esta foto de las setas que me han salido:







Y aquí una foto de web de la A. Solitaria






Hay bastantes amatitas comestibles y buenas pero has de ser muy experto para recolectarlas p.e:

Amatita Rubescens (Cat.: Cua de cavall), buen comestible







Y la Amatita Pantherina (Cat.: Cua de cavall borda), muy toxica.







O la Amatita Vaginata (Cat.: Pantinella) buen comestible pero que nadie la coge.







Aun así, la mayoría de las amatitas comestibles exigen tiempos de cocción largos para destruir las toxinas termolabiles que tienen.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Jul 2012)

Me gusta la micología y todos los otoños salimos al bosque en busca de este apreciado manjar. Uno va conociendo nuevas variedades aunque las setas que tienen un gran valor culinario se limita a una decena de especies.






Amanita strobiliformis

Observaciones:
A pesar de ser comestible, hay que tener mucho cuidado con las amanitas blancas, ya que puede confundirse con alguna especie mortal como la Amanita virosa. Mucho más parecida es a la Amanita proxima, tóxica, que sin embargo tiene la volva membranosa y ocre rojiza.

Desde luego la amanita caesarea es la indudable reina de su genero.


----------



## camperuso (25 Jul 2012)

Guindeira dijo:


> ... y hago decocciones de cola de caballo, que después aplico al huerto.



¿Dónde y cómo cultivas la cola de caballo? Me han contado que es de lo mejor contra la abolladura de los prunus (ese hongo que hace bultos color granate en las hojas de almendros, melocotones, paraguayos...), pero en el clima del sur de Andalucía no se si podría cultivarla...

Gracias


----------



## Guindeira (25 Jul 2012)

camperuso dijo:


> ¿Dónde y cómo cultivas la cola de caballo? Me han contado que es de lo mejor contra la abolladura de los prunus (ese hongo que hace bultos color granate en las hojas de almendros, melocotones, paraguayos...), pero en el clima del sur de Andalucía no se si podría cultivarla...
> 
> Gracias



Sí, va bien para muchos hongos.Yo no la cultivo. He localizado un par de sitios donde crece cada año, pues es rizomatosa. La recojo en verano, la seco y la voy utilizando según la necesito el resto del año. 
Yo vivo en Catalunya, cerca de la costa, el clima es absolutamente mediterráneo. La encuentro en los márgenes de una "riera", el cauce de un arroyo. 
La verdad es que alguna vez he pensado en cultivarla, pero de momento no lo he probado. Supongo que no habría problema, siempre que le proporciones buena sombra y la riegues abundantemente...


----------



## gurrumino (26 Jul 2012)

Hola, en la foto de la seta , por el mamelon en el sombrero y el anillo , diria que puede ser alguna lepiota , la volva tampoco me parece de amanita.
Las A. solitarias que he encontrado , siempre eran setas muy pesadas ,carnosas y robustas, ademas sin mamelon. Solo las he comido una vez y aun retirando la cuticula saben a tierra, no me gustaron.
Si te quieres asegurar compara forma de esporas, yo me compre un microscopio en su dia solo para esto, jeje , 
Un saludo setero.


----------



## rory (26 Jul 2012)

5 kilos 300 gr mi primera sandía de la temporada.

Bien rica que estaba...


----------



## Natalia_ (26 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> SOS, SOS, necesito pediros ayuda urgente:
> 
> La tuta me come, literalmente. Esta tarde cuando he bajado a ver los tomates, he visto que casi todas las hojas tenían la tipica mancha blanca y las caquitas o huevos negros, al menearlos, buf, una nube de pequeños insectos ha salido de debajo las hojas. Es que me comen..
> 
> ...



Seguro que ya te habrán hablado del bacillus thuringiensis. Yo posteé mucho más atrás la experiencia positiva de un bloguero utilizando la planta de la lavanda para ahuyentar el bicho que deja esas orugas.

Yo no tengo tuta en mis tomateras, y no sé si es por la lavanda que tengo diseminada aquí y allá en el huerto, junto con otras aromáticas, o porque los pájaros se pegan un festin con ellas al igual que lo hacen con las orugas de las coles, que tampoco veo.


----------



## Natalia_ (26 Jul 2012)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> Remedios ecologicos:
> 
> El "coco" de la patata ese supongo que sera el escarabajo de la patata (Leptinotarsa decemlineata),
> 
> ...



Lo única manera de no sufrir el escarabajo de la patata es rotanto su lugar de plantación. Yo no conozco a nadie que no rote y no tenga plaga. Yo roto y no lo tengo, a lo sumo puedo ver a uno o dos que han llegado allí volando, pero nada más.


----------



## Natalia_ (26 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ·Escogen un par de hojas para el nido y les hacen unos visillos de seda
> ·No les vale cualquier "vecindario", quieren uno con flores
> ·Son blancas pero cambian su pigmentación para estar a juego con el color de las flores de la planta donde viven
> 
> son visilleras cum laude )



Tu araña blanca se parece mucho a una que puse yo, páginas atrás, preguntando si alguien la conocía. Y ese alguien me dió el nombre "araña napoleón", una araña cangrejo especialmente depredadora hasta de bichos muchísimo más grandes que ellas. Y tb leí que habita en las flores, aunque en mi huerta yo sólo la encontré en el maíz, a pesar de tener flores variadas por todos los sitios y rincones.

Esta es la que habita en mi huerto





Por cierto si la mía esperase a que yo le arranque las patas a otros bichos para proveerle...iban a pasar mucha hambre, ella y su prole.


----------



## Sealand (26 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Tu araña blanca se parece mucho a una que puse yo, páginas atrás, preguntando si alguien la conocía. Y ese alguien me dió el nombre "araña napoleón", una araña cangrejo especialmente depredadora hasta de bichos muchísimo más grandes que ellas. Y tb leí que habita en las flores, aunque en mi huerta yo sólo la encontré en el maíz, a pesar de tener flores variadas por todos los sitios y rincones.
> 
> Esta es la que habita en mi huerto
> 
> ...



Las mías son un poco diferentes, el abdomen en lugar de ser redondeado tiene forma de cuña con aristas, pero el porte es el mismo.

Con lo del bacillus thuringiensis me han dejado ustedes flasheado :: cultivando armas bacteriológicas en casa y todo, eso si es lonchafinismo, este hilo nunca dejará de sorprenderme 

Por cierto, aquí os dejo una chorradilla que puse en otro hilo, no es agricultura pero casi:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/330324-moss-graffiti.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2012)

Hace dos días fuimos a cojer moras con los niños.

Hemos hechos helados de mora y limón:

100 gr de moras
1 limón
Miel
Azucar
750 ml de agua.

Moras en la batidora con todo mezclado al gusto y luego pasado por un colador.
A los moldes de helado y listo.
Lo que sobró un zumo riquísimo y el resto de moras enteras al congelador directas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Jul 2012)

Siguiendo el tema de las arañas. Hace ya bastante años eli un articulo donde los chinos, estabanintentando inculcar a los agricultores el uso de arañas como insicticida natural en los campos de arroz.

A mi este año los tomates no estan acabando de "tirar", las matas crecen, los tomates engordan, pero les cuesta horrores madurar. Y no hay demasiados.

Las 4 plantas de calabacines RIP, la única que tiraba bien sufrio un "accidente".....el juntar abuela+nieto en el huerto es muy, pero que muy peligroso, la peor plaga y a la que no se le conoce remedio :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

Los pimientos creciendo y las berenjenas sacando flores......solo flores ::

Para compensar, los perales estan llenos, la parras con unos racimos hermosisimos y los granados llenos de granadas.

PD. Está semana voy a intentar podar los melones, solo la mitad de las plantas, para ver que pasa. Se agradecen consejos. Todavia no he visto ningún melón, pero mi cuñado ya tiene y no ha podado. ¿hay que podarlos o no?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jul 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Siguiendo el tema de las arañas. Hace ya bastante años eli un articulo donde los chinos, estabanintentando inculcar a los agricultores el uso de arañas como insicticida natural en los campos de arroz.
> 
> A mi este año los tomates no estan acabando de "tirar", las matas crecen, los tomates engordan, pero les cuesta horrores madurar. Y no hay demasiados.
> 
> ...



Si ya tienes frtuos suficientes en la plantas deberías cortar las puntas de plantas para que no siga creciendo y engorden los melones.


----------



## El Ayatolá (27 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Lo única manera de no sufrir el escarabajo de la patata es rotanto su lugar de plantación. Yo no conozco a nadie que no rote y no tenga plaga. Yo roto y no lo tengo, a lo sumo puedo ver a uno o dos que han llegado allí volando, pero nada más.



El problema es que en un huerto familiar las rotaciones son muy limitadas, no vale con plantar a 30 metros de donde lo has hecho el año anterior, pues el escarabajo tiene bastante movilidad (del orden de cientos de metros). En mi caso si que roto, pero por que tengo 2 fincas a más de 1 kilometro la una de la otra, y ahí si que funciona.

Ah, otra cosa, si pones plantas de berenjena en medio del patatar os pueden servir como indicador pues en general el escarabajo de la patata prefiere la berenjena a la patata; de esa manera basta con repasar las berenjenas para controlar las puestas y así no tienes que mirar todas las matas de patata.

Tambien me han comentado que el lino repele bastante al escarabajo, pero eso no lo he probado, así que si alguno os animais a sembrar lino encima de las patatas veremos como funciona.


----------



## El Ayatolá (27 Jul 2012)

Al hilo de lo que comentais de las arañas, os puedo asegurar que yo las mimo con esmero y cuando tienes una suficiente cantidad te controlan las plagas ellas solas (sobre todo en los invernaderos, donde les encanta tejer telas enormes que no desgarra el cierzo). A la hora de recoger un poco de cuidado con no romper las telas y listo.

Mi depredadora preferida:







Argiope trifasciata


----------



## El Ayatolá (27 Jul 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> A mi este año los tomates no estan acabando de "tirar", las matas crecen, los tomates engordan, pero les cuesta horrores madurar. Y no hay demasiados.



¿Los has podado? Ten en cuenta que si no podas se retrasa la maduración, aunque luego el periodo de recogida es más largo y en general obtienes más prducción por planta.


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Jul 2012)

A lo mejor digo una obviedad para mucho, pero yo me he dado cuenta hace poco. 

Hay que mover la tierra de las raices y podar las ramas para que las plantas dediquen la mínima energía a extender las raices y crecer ramas y hojas nuevas para se dediquen a lo que tienen que dedicarse: dar frutos.

Yo ahora lo veo como si la planta tuviese una energía máxima y tú puedes modificar la distribución de esa energía. Si dedica menos energía a extender las raices porque la tierra está más blandita, tendrá más energía disponible para los tomates.

No me dejeis solo mucho tiempo en el huerto, que cambio las leyes de la física jajaja


----------



## El Ayatolá (27 Jul 2012)

Venga, y ahora os doy un poco de envidia:




Mostaza roja, de momento estan chiquitas, pero crecen a toda ostia.




Esta es una lechuga romana de 3 ojos de mi pueblo, son enormes, 1 kg por lechuga.




Lechuga batavia




La zanahorias este año espectaculares (pd: para la mosca rociarlas con maceración de ajo, mano de santo)




Cansado de coger pepinos (llevo la espalda molida)




Sandiacas




Tomate negro de mi pueblo, ambrosia.




Machacado de coger red pontiac esta la mañana, si os dijera los kilos que he cogido no me creeriais (sobre todo si las hubierais visto hace una semana, perdidas entre la hierba)

A modo de conclusión: Que si alguén os dice que eso del ecológico es una mariconada, que si todo fuera ecologico pasariamos hambre y bla, bla, bla, responded sin miedo que no tienen ni puta idea.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Jul 2012)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> ¿Los has podado? Ten en cuenta que si no podas se retrasa la maduración, aunque luego el periodo de recogida es más largo y en general obtienes más prducción por planta.



Les quito los chupones, pero ya no podo mas.

Caronte, pues me espero a que salga algun melón. Por ahora el único que hay en el huerto, reposa sobre mis hombros.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Jul 2012)

Con la luna en creciente los tomates maduran muy bien. Estos aquí en la foto son de ayer tarde cosechadas a ultima hora. Llevamos 2 días con tormenta y con la lluvia se agrietan enseguida.













Tomates de pera, los otros son de tipo marmade.








Mi pequeño campo de judías carillas, ya en estado de madurez y secado.












Judías carillas (Vigna unguiculata). Nunca han visto un riego, solo un riego profundo antes de la siembra. (medianos de mayo)









Un rincón del huerto.



Con calabazas varias.















Los higos bastantes grandes ya. Dentro de 20 días empieza la cosecha del higo fresco para terminar en octubre con los higos secos.







Dos clases de cebolla. Algunas zanahorias les salen brazos y piernas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (29 Jul 2012)

Esto es increible.

Tenía un montón de tomates por fín despues de los tratamientos a la tuta, y justo ésta mañana cuando me he decidido a cogerlos ¡ME HAN ROBADO EL HUERTO! :vomito:

Sólo me han dejado los tomates más verdes, tambien me han quitado las sandías, y la alambrada me la han dejado echa unos zorros. 

Dimito, el año que viene va a producir su puta madre :´:


----------



## Bendisema (29 Jul 2012)

Vaya faenon. Ya lo siento. Animo¡¡¡


----------



## El Ayatolá (29 Jul 2012)

aguatico dijo:


> Esto es increible.
> 
> Tenía un montón de tomates por fín despues de los tratamientos a la tuta, y justo ésta mañana cuando me he decidido a cogerlos ¡ME HAN ROBADO EL HUERTO! :vomito:
> 
> ...



Para ese tipo de plagas la mejor solución es un dobermann debidamente adiestrado con una cadena que le de para cubrir el perimetro de la finca (tipo anilla movil). Además de efectivo es un animal precioso.


----------



## Sealand (29 Jul 2012)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> Para ese tipo de plagas la mejor solución es un dobermann debidamente adiestrado con una cadena que le de para cubrir el perimetro de la finca (tipo anilla movil). Además de efectivo es un animal precioso.



Mejor que no lo haga porque si te quieren robar lo que harán es envenenarte a los perros y el disgusto será doble, el del robo y que te maten los animales. 

No hay solución para esto salvo que vivas en la finca y estés de centinela 24/7 o pongas minas antipersona por todo el perímetro ::


----------



## jurbu (29 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Seguro que ya te habrán hablado del bacillus thuringiensis. Yo posteé mucho más atrás la experiencia positiva de un bloguero utilizando la planta de la *lavanda* para ahuyentar el bicho que deja esas orugas.




Gracias por postearlo en su momento (entonces hablabas de la *salvia*)... seguí el enlace y encontré un estudio que confirma sus propiedades, aunque en francés


----------



## Rockatansky (30 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> *Mejor que no lo haga porque si te quieren robar lo que harán es envenenarte a los perros y el disgusto será doble, el del robo y que te maten los animales. *
> 
> No hay solución para esto salvo que vivas en la finca y estés de centinela 24/7 o pongas minas antipersona por todo el perímetro ::



Gran verdad, lo digo por experiencia. Algún hijo de puta envenenó a mi Dogo Alemán hace ya algunos años... Si lo llego a pillar no saben más de él, hay mucha granja de cerdo hambriento en la zona.


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jul 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Gran verdad, lo digo por experiencia. Algún hijo de puta envenenó a mi Dogo Alemán hace ya algunos años... Si lo llego a pillar no saben más de él, hay mucha granja de cerdo hambriento en la zona.



¿no habría alguna forma de adiestrar al animal para que sólo coma de tu mano o de su cuenco de comida y rechace todo lo demás?


----------



## Sealand (30 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿no habría alguna forma de adiestrar al animal para que sólo coma de tu mano o de su cuenco de comida y rechace todo lo demás?



Dice una leyenda urbana que en el campo de Nijar hay gente que tiene adiestrados perros de presa para que ataquen siempre y exclusivamente a moros que crucen el perímetro de seguridad de la finca, no me preguntes cómo lo hacen. Muchas veces me he preguntado que pasa si el asaltante es español, un moro rubio, un negro o gitanos rumanos...

Si se puede hacer algo así supuestamente puedes enseñar a un perro a hacer prácticamente cualquier cosa. Googleando he encontrado esto:

Dog Poison Proofing


----------



## Rockatansky (30 Jul 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿no habría alguna forma de adiestrar al animal para que sólo coma de tu mano o de su cuenco de comida y rechace todo lo demás?



Supongo que la habrá, pero desgraciadamente el veneno no es la única de matar a un perro...


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jul 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Supongo que la habrá, pero desgraciadamente el veneno no es la única de matar a un perro...



Ya bueno, pero la cosa es no ponérselo fácil, no?
Para cada medida de seguridad que se ponga, seguro que hay alguna manera de saltársela.


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Jul 2012)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> El problema es que en un huerto familiar las rotaciones son muy limitadas, *no vale con plantar a 30 metros de donde lo has hecho el año anterior, pues el escarabajo tiene bastante movilidad (del orden de cientos de metros)*. En mi caso si que roto, pero por que tengo 2 fincas a más de 1 kilometro la una de la otra, y ahí si que funciona.
> 
> Ah, otra cosa, si pones plantas de berenjena en medio del patatar os pueden servir como indicador pues en general el escarabajo de la patata prefiere la berenjena a la patata; de esa manera basta con repasar las berenjenas para controlar las puestas y así no tienes que mirar todas las matas de patata.
> 
> Tambien me han comentado que el lino repele bastante al escarabajo, pero eso no lo he probado, así que si alguno os animais a sembrar lino encima de las patatas veremos como funciona.




Sí, esa es la teoría que yo había leído, pero ¿has hecho la prueba?. Yo sí he hecho la prueba, te comento.

Las patatas, junto a unas 200 cebollas, es lo único que planto en otra finca distinta por temas de espacio, y porque donde vivo poniéndolo en febrero el agua de lluvía les basta. Cuando me decidí a plantar tb patatas, por lo que me decían parecía imposible sacarlas adelante sin echar nada para el escarabajo, para el milidiú y hasta para no sé cuál gusano de la tierra. Además de que no utilizar herbicidas era cosa "de algún tiempo", vamos que venían a decirme que era de bobos no hacerlo.

La cuestión es que yo quería plantar patatas sin echar nada de nada como hago en mi huerto con el resto, y en este caso ni siquiera compost ni estiércol aprovechando que la finca hacía muchas décadas que no se cultivaba. Además quería probar y ver resultados.

*El primer año*, no ví ni un solo escarabajo, aunque no dudo que alguno habría llegado volando, tuve una cosecha estupenda

*El segundo año,* no es que dijese esto es jauja así que repito en el mismo sitio. Sabía que había que rotar por el escarabajo, y además la tierra había quedado sin muchos de sus nutrientes. Pero quería probarlo por mi misma, así que planté en el mismo sitio, ampliándolo otros tantos m2 más Resultados: mucho no, muchísimo escarabajo en todo el patatal. Curiosamente tb ví bastante mariquita en las hojas, lo que me indujo a pensar que no sólo se comen pulgones si no tb los huevos del escarabajo. Las plantas se fueron muriendo prematuramente. Aún así la tierra fue generosa y recogí patatas, ni que decir tiene que ni en la cantidad ni en el tamaño del año anterior, pero en previsión de eso ya había sembrado el doble de terreno.

*El tercer año* (este), ya no necesitaba ensayar para estar 100% segura de la absoluta necesidad de la rotación patatera. Pero quise seguir ensayando con la distancia necesaria, así que sólo dejé unos 1o metros de distancia. Resultado, sólo ví un escarabajo (no lo estrujé, pero si lo lancé lejos). No sé si tendrá algo que ver con que tb hice retovatar la zona anterior de cultivo.

Esta es mi experiencia.


P.D. cuando pusiste en el otro post, un tamaño adecuado para una plantación familiar, me imago que quiste escribir 50/100 m2, en lugar de 500/1000 m2, no?. Salvo que por familia entiendas, padres, tios, primos, nietos etc, jejeje


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Jul 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Gracias por postearlo en su momento (entonces hablabas de la *salvia*)... seguí el enlace y encontré un estudio que confirma sus propiedades, aunque en francés



Hola de nuevo Jurbu ¡¡¡ Sastamente, gracias por la corrección . Me había confundido con la lavanda porque es la que tengo más diseminada por el huerto (tiene flor todo el año y a las abejas, abejorros, avispas y a mi nos gusta especialmente  )

¿Has leído el post en que preguntaba si la foto que pusiste era de tomates de colgar tipo ramallet o tomacó?


----------



## jurbu (31 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿Has leído el post en que preguntaba si la foto que pusiste era de tomates de colgar tipo ramallet o tomacó?



Me lo debí saltar... es lo que tiene pinchar en la última página... 

Son unos tomates ingleses que producen muchísimo "*Moneymaker*". En el secarral que yo cultivo con oscilaciones entre 40/12 º ya están estropeándose pero han dado una buena cosecha.

Que envidia de la humedad de tu huerto... bueno y de tus cosechas,... aunque tus gallinas ponen unos huevos como de palomas ::


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (31 Jul 2012)

Bueno, bueno, pues yo aunque lo tengo todo en barbecho no me he podido resistir a plantar unas alcachofas, a ver cómo tiran en el pedregal. :: Creo que me voy a pasar el año experimentando...
De paso os dejo un reportaje de gente de por aquí que está embarcada en la noble tarea de vivir del campo. Importante lo que dicen: Fuera intermediarios.

Una vuelta a los orgenes, una vuelta al campo - Canal de Vdeos de lasprovincias.es


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Jul 2012)

Hoy he hechos unas pocas fotos mas para compartirlas con vosotras en este rincón de los hortelano/as.







Dulce italiano tocando casi el suelo ya.







El pimental.













Las primeras mazorcas del maíz madurando.







Aquí estoy preparando otro trocito de tierra para una siembre de alubias tardías y unas pocas coles. (poca agua tenemos, pero de momento aguanta.)







Tomate de pera (el mejor para conserva) muy gordo este año. Con suerte cosechamos aprox. unos 50/60 kg.







Luego preparamos salsa de tomate para todo el año. El bote es del año pasado. (el ultimo)







Ciruelo tan cargado de fruta que con el peso se quiebran las ramas.













Una calabaza de adorno creciendo sobre una pared de piedra cubierta de hiedra.


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2012)

Acabo de ver el vídeo de Armin y recordando los baños que me daba de crío en la balsa de unos amigos cada vez que la limpiaban he pensado si es posible en una balsa de ese tipo tener peces comestibles? que se alimenten bien de cosas que les echemos o de la vida que va generando la propia balsa (siempre atraen multitud de insectos, anfibios, reptiles...). 

Mucha gente la tiene cubierta por plásticos para que no se críen algas, pero ¿y si fuera posible crear un micro-ecosistema y los peces se comieran las algas a la vez que enriquecían el agua para nuestras plantas con sus deposiciones? Ya si los peces fueran comestibles sería la repera  ¿Alguien con una balsa de suficientes dimensiones lo ve viable?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Jul 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Acabo de ver el vídeo de Armin y recordando los baños que me daba de crío en la balsa de unos amigos cada vez que la limpiaban he pensado si es posible en una balsa de ese tipo tener peces comestibles? que se alimenten bien de cosas que les echemos o de la vida que va generando la propia balsa (siempre atraen multitud de insectos, anfibios, reptiles...).
> 
> Mucha gente la tiene cubierta por plásticos para que no se críen algas, pero ¿y si fuera posible crear un micro-ecosistema y los peces se comieran las algas a la vez que enriquecían el agua para nuestras plantas con sus deposiciones? Ya si los peces fueran comestibles sería la repera  ¿Alguien con una balsa de suficientes dimensiones lo ve viable?



Si, lo veo viable, las carpas por ejemplo se mantienen muy bien en una balsa. También se pueden criar cangrejos. Mira este vídeo, una balsa artificial pero a la vez muy natural. Es una pasada, todo un bosque acuático, en una balsa con vida.Natural Pools - Natural Pool selfbuild - YouTube


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2012)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Si, lo veo viable, las carpas por ejemplo se mantienen muy bien en una balsa. También se pueden criar cangrejos. Mira este vídeo, una balsa artificial pero a la vez muy natural. Es una pasada, todo un bosque acuático, en una balsa con vida.Natural Pools - Natural Pool selfbuild - YouTube



Dear santa...  Maravilloso el estanque artificial. Sin químicos y la de hectólitros de agua que se podrían ahorrar si todas las piscinas de hoteles y zonas turísticas fueran así... pero con lo tiquismiquis que es la gente :ouch:

La única pega es que por mucho que tengas animales seguro que los mosquitos no te dejaban vivir y a priori los nenúfares y las plantas de alrededor de la balsa acabarían colonizándolo todo, ¿no?

Pero las carpas Koi son especies invasoras, ¿no? Yo me refería a utilizar fauna autóctona, imaginate que cada agricultor tuviera una mini reserva en su finca  Estamos sufriendo una rápida pérdida de biodiversidad cuando lo más fácil sería abrir los espacios humanos a la colonización de especies salvajes que podrían convivir perfectamente con nosotros, sin ir mas lejos ranas y salamandras por no hablar de la cantidad de invertebrados que podrían desarrollarse a su alrededor.

Incluso podría ser válido para entornos urbanos, cuando veía en Callejeros zonas marginales infestadas de ratas me preguntaba si tan difícil sería criar en cautividad lechuzas u otro tipo de rapaces y soltarlas para que se aprovechen de todo ese alimento a la vez que volvían a ocupar territorios perdidos.


----------



## El Ayatolá (31 Jul 2012)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Sí, esa es la teoría que yo había leído, pero ¿has hecho la prueba?. Yo sí he hecho la prueba, te comento.
> 
> Las patatas, junto a unas 200 cebollas, es lo único que planto en otra finca distinta por temas de espacio, y porque donde vivo poniéndolo en febrero el agua de lluvía les basta. Cuando me decidí a plantar tb patatas, por lo que me decían parecía imposible sacarlas adelante sin echar nada para el escarabajo, para el milidiú y hasta para no sé cuál gusano de la tierra. Además de que no utilizar herbicidas era cosa "de algún tiempo", vamos que venían a decirme que era de bobos no hacerlo.
> 
> ...



En mi caso cultivaba siempre patata en la misma finca, rotando en bancales que no distarán más de 100 metros y al final tenia que perder muchisimo tiempo controlando y eliminando puesta del escarabajo (no suelo dejar nunca que lleguen a la fase adulta). Cuando me decidi a cultivar en otra finca la cosa mejoró mucho, sigue habiendo algo, pero no tiene nada que ver. 

Por plantación familiar entiendo proveer de hortalizas a unas 20 personas, así que si no dejo 500m2 de patatas para casa no llegamos (luego me lo cobro en trabajo colectivo, así que de momento no me enfado).

Ah, para el abonado de la patata no conviene echar mucho nitrogeno, es mejor la ceniza de origen vegetal (potasio) en grandes cantidades, probadlo y os sorprenderán los resultados

Mas fotos:




Puerros de otoño




El bancal de cucurbitaceas




Unos alpicozes listados (aguantan muy poco, pero son la hostia)




Control biologico de topillos


----------



## Chotorunner (31 Jul 2012)

A ver algún experto, si me puede ayudar: terreno de regadío, en Zaragoza, y funcionan muy bien tomates y pimientos...y funcionan fatal, las cebollas, patatas y lechugas. No crecen pero que nada de nada. A ver si alguien sabe qué puede ser...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Jul 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> A ver algún experto, si me puede ayudar: terreno de regadío, en Zaragoza, y funcionan muy bien tomates y pimientos...y funcionan fatal, las cebollas, patatas y lechugas. No crecen pero que nada de nada. A ver si alguien sabe qué puede ser...



Los hortelanos mayores del lugar (los mejores expertos algunos) seguramente lo saben con certeza. Hablar con ellos siempre ayuda mucho.


----------



## Chotorunner (31 Jul 2012)

Rudy...lo solucionan echando nitrofoska por un tubo. Yo paso. :-(


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Rudy...lo solucionan echando nitrofoska por un tubo. Yo paso. :-(



A lo mejor el problema son tus propios vecinos, por mucho que tu practiques una agricultura sostenible si tus vecinos se dedican al monocultivo de esas hortalizas que dices y además fumigan a lo bestia sus bichos acabarán refugiándose en tu parcela y allí prosperarán al no encontrar obstáculo. 

Te tendrías que plantear renunciar temporalmente a esos cultivos mientras tus vecinos haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Natalia_ (31 Jul 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> A ver algún experto, si me puede ayudar: terreno de regadío, en Zaragoza, y funcionan muy bien tomates y pimientos...y funcionan fatal, las cebollas, patatas y lechugas. No crecen pero que nada de nada. A ver si alguien sabe qué puede ser...



Da cosilla responder a quien solicita la valoración de un "experto". Pero mientras llega este, comentar que a los tomates y pimientos le gusta el calor a rabiar y necesitan poca agua. Mientras que a las lechugas, cebollas y patatas les sienta especialmente bien el agua, independientemente de que a estas dos últimas en las últimas semanas tb les siente bien lo contario. No sé si me explico.... Tb podría tener algo que ver tu forma de cultivo.


----------



## Natalia_ (31 Jul 2012)

jurbu dijo:


> Me lo debí saltar... es lo que tiene pinchar en la última página...
> 
> Son unos tomates ingleses que producen muchísimo "*Moneymaker*". En el secarral que yo cultivo con oscilaciones entre 40/12 º ya están estropeándose pero han dado una buena cosecha.
> 
> Que envidia de la humedad de tu huerto... bueno y de tus cosechas,... aunque tus gallinas ponen unos huevos como de palomas ::



Ingleses eh? me lo apunto, esos tampoco andan mal servidos de lluvía.

mmmm ¿mis gallinas huevos como de palomas? :8:

jajajaja.......jajajaja

Mira si a mi los ajos se me han dado así con la cantidad de humedad y agua que han tenido, tu en el "secarral" habrías necesitado....por lo menos un huevo de avestruz como referencia fotográfica comparativa )


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Jul 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Rudy...lo solucionan echando nitrofoska por un tubo. Yo paso. :-(



Si esto es el caso deberías especificar un poco mas en detalle las condiciones del terreno, que tipo de tierra, el micro-clima, etc. Luego será como en mi zona, los melones, sandías, por ejemplo, crecen muy mal en mi huerto (700m de altura) pero a unos km mas abajo en el valle crecen sandías y melones en abundancia. Lo mismo pasa con los pimientos y algunos tipos de alubias. Mientras con otras hortalizas es a revés, no todo crece bien en los huertos de la misma región. Y si tus vecinos echan abono sintético a sus tierras supongo a tu huerto no le falta su buen aporte de estiércol o otros aportes vegetales. Así como ves, hacer un diagnostico lejano del estado de tu huerto (sin fotos), es imposible. Ademas con lo que esta cayendo (calor) me imagino ya no es tiempo para plantar lechugas ni cebollas en Zaragoza. Suerte. (no soy experto, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo)


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Ago 2012)

*Up!* ¿Como van estas huertas por ahí? Ya no tenemos trucos para nuestras huertas? (que son realmente experiencias) Cansados de fotos? Se nos ha acabado el agua? (estoy luchando con muy poca agua contra la sequía en el huerto. Hoy ha hecho mucho calor y el termómetro marcaba 38 grados a la sombra. Zona centro) Bueno, de momento se mueve poco el hilo y eso que los hortelano/as no pueden abandonar sus plantas para irse de vacaciones. De momento estamos en plena cosecha.(recompensa de tantos meses de trabajo) Hoy con la luna en menguante hemos cosechado las cebollas para todo el año. Saludos. 

Parte de las cebollas arrancadas en el suelo para su posterior transformación en unas ristras practicas y bonitas.













2 ristras, ya hechas para colgar en casa.(4 kg cada una)







Otra empleando cebollas mas gordas.


----------



## Sealand (10 Ago 2012)

Vuelve la papa copo de nieve a Granada 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecupera-patata-copo-de-nieve.html#post6971216


----------



## rory (10 Ago 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Bueno pues ya van cayendo cosas:
> 
> judia, tomate, calabacines, algun que otro pepino...
> 
> Que puedo hacer con los pepinos? Conservas en vinagre? ienso:



Tzatziki. Está buenísimo y en verano apetece cantidad.


----------



## Sealand (10 Ago 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Bueno pues ya van cayendo cosas:
> 
> judia, tomate, calabacines, algun que otro pepino...
> 
> Que puedo hacer con los pepinos? Conservas en vinagre? ienso:



Para todo el año:

El mejor isotónico del mundo: Pepino con miel | Vivir bien es un placer!!!!

Ahora con la calor:

[YOUTUBE]ssZR_SjLjIk[/YOUTUBE]

Yo en lugar de azúcar normal le pongo esto:







También se le puede añadir menta o hierbabuena al gusto para aromatizar.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Ago 2012)

Unas foticos:

Granadas:







Membrillos:







Uva:







Peras:







Y la cosecha, peras, higos y tomates:








Si me acuerdo de llevar hoy la camara de fotos, os pondre fotos del incendio (bueno de como ha quedado) que sufrio la zona hace unos dias. A nosotros no entro dentro y llegue con los bomberos ya apagando, nos fue de un pelo. Un peral y dos higueras se le chamuscarón las hojas y ramas que daban para afuera.

Quiero poner calçots y habas este mes, no se como saldran, ya veremos. Bueno, igual no lo veo, porque no se cuanto tiempo estaremos aqui, ya que nos han vuelto a entrar a robar, es la 2ª vez en mes y medio. Yo esto lo utilizo de almacen y ya me he visto obligado a alquilar un trastero para guardar material. 

En 7-8 años que llevamos con este pseudo-almacen alquilado no nos habían entrado nunca hasta el año pasado. Este año ya llevamos 2 veces. La crisis aprieta y los robos se recrudeceran aun mas (ademas de que hace unas semanas me robarón en mi barrio el catalizador del tubo de escape edl coche, me lo cortarón y se llevarón la pieza, suerte que me lo pago el seguro). 

En fin, si alguien se entera de alguna cosa para alquilar y que este bien de precio, pues que me mande un privado. Realmente no sabemos que hacer, tampoco nos podemos gastar mas dinero, justamente queremos reducir mas los gastos (y los tenemos ya super-reducidos) y ya veremos como pasamos el otoño-invierno y si llegamos a la próxima primavera. :S:S


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2012)

Bueno, hoy puedo postear un rato y es que entre el huerto y el mercado apenas me queda tiempo para nada.

Cebollas tiernas y no tan tiernas, pimientos rojos (d'escalibar), zanahorias y melón francés (Charente) son mis novedades, aunque ya hubiese recolectado algo de estas hortalizas.

Zanahorias y melones






Pimientos Rojo, los recolectados ya son rojos, estos aun han de madurar






Cebollas






La amanita solitaria le ha cogido cariño al bancal de la rúcula, ha vuelto a crecer.






Ya estoy en números positivos con los ingresos del huerto pero aun no puedo decir que pueda vivir solo de estos ingresos, si que puedo decir que voy adelantado un año sobre mis planes.

Ningún día de fiesta este Agosto, excepto el próximo 19, una noche en Cadaques y volver al día siguiente y dos noches ¡dos! en un pequeño pueblo llamado La Febro (Tarragona - Monsant). Iré a la cena comunitaria de la fiesta mayor pero me perderé el Baile del Sábado, domingo toca currar .

P.D.: Caronte ya hablaremos sobre ese tema que te comente por MP, este mes voy loco.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ago 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno, hoy puedo postear un rato y es que entre el huerto y el mercado apenas me queda tiempo para nada.
> 
> Cebollas tiernas y no tan tiernas, pimientos rojos (d'escalibar), zanahorias y melón francés (Charente) son mis novedades, aunque ya hubiese recolectado algo de estas hortalizas.
> 
> ...



Me alegro que te salgan las cuentas. :Aplauso:

Tengo a mi hermano en casa y van de culo en la Coop.:....justito, justito, a ver si pasan este invierno. Si lo pasan sobreviven posiblemente, si no ::.

Apurados, son 3 currando para 3 familias.

Creo que uno de los problemas son las cuentas y organización. Le he dado mi opinión y como lo haría,pero bueno cada uno ha de ser consecuente. 

Problemas porque al pagarles a 60 días los centro donde llevan productos los matan. Suerte que de momento pagan.

En la parada que han puesto en Sant Boi entre 300-400 euros los viernes.
También han podido abrir una tienda en la masía-casa de uno de ellos sacando al día entre 30-50 euros. La regenta la mujer de un. No han de pagar impuestos al ayuntamiento por no sé que, un alivio. A ver si tira.

Han podido cojer un centro de abuelos y un colegio en Sant cugat para suministrar, pero tienen el problema de comprar primero el producto al no tener cash :, y para llevarlo necesitan ya un camión frigorífico, con la furgoneta ya no pueden debido a.....

@Alvin esto igual te interesa.......debido a....que ya han tenido la primera inspección de Sanitat y les han dicho que ya no pueden transportar producto en la furgoneta si no es isotérmica 

Creo que están creciendo demasiado deprisa, han tenido que solicitar un crédito....:no:, le he dicho que mal, pero es lo que hay.

@Alvin por el tema tranquilo, que por suerte o desgracia  conozco un poquito el tema vuestro.

Han tenido que dejar unos de los campos ya que la propietaria les subía el alquiler.....y le han dicho que a cascarla, una vez limpiado el campo arado y adecentado para cultivo, les sube el alquiler :no:

@ Y esto es todo, si te interesa el campo ese que han dejado en Gavà quizás te pueden poner en contacto con esa mujer......son unos 5.000 metros.
Te doy el teléfono de mi hermano por MP si quieres y os ponéis en contacto.
No puedo asegurar nada los payeses son muy suyos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Ago 2012)

ufffffffffff 5000 m2 para mi son excesivos, eso para los profesionales.

Y en el pueblo mi madre tiene 4000-5000 m2 arrendados a un agricultor y no le cobra nada, solo para que lo cuide y no hagan caminos por en medio, ni se coman bancal "los vecinos". Cuando bajamos al pueblo algo nos da en especies.

Me has dejado alucinado con lo de la furgoneta isotermica ....¿para las lechugas y veduras? 

¿Esto ya no vale?







¿ni esto?






anonadado me dejas.

Te aseguro que yo he visto llevar verduras y frutas a mas de un pages y no los he visto con furgonetas isotermicas...joer, que no es marisco.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Me alegro que te salgan las cuentas. :Aplauso:
> 
> Tengo a mi hermano en casa y van de culo en la Coop.:....justito, justito, a ver si pasan este invierno. Si lo pasan sobreviven posiblemente, si no ::.
> 
> ...




Bueno, difícil es aconsejar.

He basado mi negocio, si se puede llamar así, en los principios de la permeacultura en su sentido más amplio ya que no poseo una explotación propia, sino que alquilo el terreno y eso me limita.

1er principio. No hace falta arar, ni abonar.

Cualquier "pages" actual se extrañaría de ver sus campos llenos de cartón y con pequeña listones que sirven de marco a la plantación, dudo que tuviera ganas de apropiárselo si lo tiene alquilado.

Esto es un bancal del tipo llamado "huerto rápido":







A su lado construí un bancal profundo sin paredes, muy parecido exteriormente pero más trabajado en su interior.







Esto fueron pruebas para cultivar fuera del invernadero, una vez hechos estos bancales ya no es necesario arar, ni abonar o abonar solo muy ligeramente siempre que se traten adecuadamente. El trabajo duro es el inicial. 

2º principio Aprovéchalo todo

Evitar la idea de grandes monocultivos porque pueden ser más rentables, seguro que acabas perdiendo dinero. Cultivar variedad en cantidades que puedas ir vendiendo directamente al consumidor o como máximo al detallista, nunca ir a parar a mercados mayoristas e ir ajustando la superficie de cada hortaliza según como la vayas vendiendo aunque a veces te quedes corto del producto.

Combino bancales pequeños 5 mts. con bancales grandes 15 mts según producto o necesidad. En la foto unos bancales de 5 mts en construcción junto un bancal de 15 mts, en ese bancal de 15 mts, donde los pepinos lo estaban inundando cuando se hizo la foto, ahora ya bien emparrados han dejado espacio para plantar un nueva fila de tomateras variedad "muchamiel" que darán tomates en Noviembre, Dicembre.







Como productor puedes realizar conservas ya sea de tomates o de otras hortalizas y venderlas directamente al consumidor, los tramites legales necesarios son mínimos y fáciles, ese es otro camino de ventas y se puede realizar directamente desde una tienda abierta en el propio huerto, no son necesarios permisos de tienda ni has de pagar impuestos por ello. Ahora estoy haciendo pruebas de conservas de tomates, por lo que veo el "Cor de Bou" solo admite conservas como sofrito, para hacer esas conservas aprovecho los tomates que presentan pequeños defectos y por ello son invendibles o que no se han vendido y ya han madurado demasiado.

3er. principio: No es solo una forma de ganarse la vida, un negocio, sino una forma de vida.

La explotación por si sola no vende y en tiempos de markenting la mejor propaganda es el boca a boca. Productos ecológicos, de calidad y a buen precio, ganaras menos pero no perderás.

El crear asociaciones que promuevan el consumo ecológico y sostenible es básico como proyecto de markenting, aunque les enseñes a cultivar en su propio balcón y les ayudes a crear su propio huerto. Alrededor de un huerto grande se pueden crear muchas actividades lúdicas. Este Septiembre creare una asociación local para enseñar cultivo ecológico y promover estas actividades.

Queda dentro de estas actividades la cooperación entre explotaciones, es un tema que me preocupa debido al fuerte individualismo que existe y que aun habiendo cooperación cada uno intente sacar el máximo al otro sin pensar en el "hoy por ti, mañana por mi". Ya veremos que pasa.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Respondiendo a tu post

-. Respecto a la furgoneta frigorífica, esos era por que estan distribuyendo productos que necesitan una cadena de frio; yogures, lacteos, ensaladas gama IV, etc. para verduras acabadas de recolectar no es necesario.

-. Un productor "pages" puede vender directamente lo producido ya sea al mayor o al detall sin necesidad de ningún tramite burocrático, ni pagar más impuestos que los que ya paga.

-. Sobre si crecen demasiado aprisa, eso mejor lo sabrás tu 

-. Gava queda fuera de mi radio de acción el Maresme y principalmente el Baix Maresme.

Saludos.


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio en hilo recomendado por Sealand.


----------



## WinstonSmith (12 Ago 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Bueno, difícil es aconsejar.
> 
> He basado mi negocio, si se puede llamar así, en los principios de la permeacultura en su sentido más amplio ya que no poseo una explotación propia, sino que alquilo el terreno y eso me limita.
> 
> ...



Justamente me he encontrado hoy con un video que habla de la permacultura. Taller Permacultura en la Red Sostenible y Creativa Parte 1 - YouTube


----------



## Cosmic girl (14 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Hace dos días fuimos a cojer moras con los niños.
> 
> Hemos hechos helados de mora y limón:
> 
> ...




Pastel de moras hice yo, con los mismos ingredientes de un bizcocho normal y una pastilla de chocolate del 85% cacao.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ago 2012)

Acabo de llegar de buscar moras con el peque, este pueblo es una joya :rolleye:.

La moras ya no las recoje casi nadie. Tienes alimento y un kilo se puede vender por unos 15-20 en paquetes de 250gr.

En 1 horita 700gr al lado de un camino. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Está quitada la tara del recipiente........y los piececitos se han quedado en casa que hacía mucha calor


----------



## Sealand (15 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de buscar moras con el peque, este pueblo es una joya :rolleye:.
> 
> La moras ya no las recoje casi nadie. Tienes alimento y un kilo se puede vender por unos 15-20 en paquetes de 250gr.
> 
> ...



Antaño más de una familia salió adelante complementando sus ingresos trabajando en el campo con la recolección y venta de caracoles, moras, higos, brevas, chumbos, azufaifos, caña dulce y demás asilvestrados.

Pero claro como nos hemos dedicado a cargarnos los recursos de nuestro entorno y le damos la espalda a los pocos que nos quedan. En Sant Feliu de Llobregat si no recuerdo mal había un parquecillo con muchísimas moreras fructuosas y la cheneralitá se las cargó sin remordimientos para construir el trazado de la línea 3 del Tram ::


----------



## Zarpín (15 Ago 2012)

De crio cuando era época de setas o de moras y pasaba algún fin de semana o 15 días por vacaciones en la aldea de mis abuelos íbamos a cogerlas para vender.
Mis primos y yo sacábamos bastante pasta para nuestras aventurillas.
No hace mucho uno de esos primos se infló a recoger setas (níscalos).... que buenos que estaban :baba:
Pilló un montón de kilos en solo una mañana.


----------



## Alvin Red (16 Ago 2012)

A ver si este sábado recolecto moras y las ponga a la venta en el mercado que todo da dinero .

Lo que no me quiero perder este año es recolectar endrinas para hacer pacharan.

HACER PACHARAN CASERO 
[YOUTUBE]bB1-90ajhv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2012)

@ Alvin otro producto que puedes cojer gratis y ya no se recolecta son la figues de moro (higo-chumbo) sobre todo la variedad que tenemos por aquí para hacer zumo y si mezclas con sandía :baba:.

En una semana y media tendrás las chumberas a tope, ahora ya empiezan ha haber.

Para recolectarlas coje una caña larga le haces en un extremo dos cortes en forma de cruz, como si fueses a atravesar la caña de arriba abajo. El corte de un palmo, y dentro mete una piedra, que distancie las cuatro paredes de la caña para que quepa un higo.

Si no con esas antorchas pijeras a las que se le pone un recipiene de aciete ya va bien, las antorchas tienen un receptáculo perfecto.

Lo puse en otro hilo anterior a este, pero si lo hago lo volveré a poner.

Eso sí, cojed una pinzas, váis a acabar como un erizo de púas


----------



## Mitsou (16 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Antaño más de una familia salió adelante complementando sus ingresos trabajando en el campo con la recolección y venta de *caracoles*, moras, higos, brevas, chumbos, azufaifos, caña dulce y demás asilvestrados.
> 
> Pero claro como nos hemos dedicado a cargarnos los recursos de nuestro entorno y le damos la espalda a los pocos que nos quedan. En Sant Feliu de Llobregat si no recuerdo mal había un parquecillo con muchísimas moreras fructuosas y la cheneralitá se las cargó sin remordimientos para construir el trazado de la línea 3 del Tram ::



Madre mía, pues como haya alguien que los compre me hago de oro, más o menos el 95% de la población mundial de caracoles está en los alrededores de mi huerto esperando para subirse a los fréjoles y las fabes :S


----------



## Sealand (16 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @ Alvin otro producto que puedes cojer gratis y ya no se recolecta son la figues de moro (higo-chumbo) sobre todo la variedad que tenemos por aquí para hacer zumo y si mezclas con sandía :baba:.
> 
> En una semana y media tendrás las chumberas a tope, ahora ya empiezan ha haber.
> 
> ...



¿Figues de moro? Creo que los chumbos los trajeron de Mexico, no debería ser Figues de mexicà? es como lo de "blat de moro" que también vino de América así que sería blat de Mexic, no? sois raros raros 

No se lo pongas tan fácil que lo mismo viene algún dominguero y acaba en urgencias por las espinas, algún caso se ha dado de guiris que no los han pelado bien y han acabado pinchándose en la boca porque quedaban espinas dentro del chumbo :ouch:

Seguid el consejo de los expertos:



Spoiler



A la mayoría de los vecinos de Dúrcal les encantan los higos chumbos. Están deseando que maduren y coloreen para hincarle el diente. Los aprecian mucho. Algunos los consumen acompañados con una o varias copitas de anís para matar el gusanillo. Tanto gustan que hasta en las fiestas de San Ramón, el Ayuntamiento se encarga de ofrecer grandes cantidades de chumbos a todos los que lo deseen. «Buenos días higo chumbo, amigo de mi navaja, te corto cabeza y culo y después te hago una raja», se solía decir antes cuando se pelaba un chumbo.

En muchos lugares de Dúrcal se crían chumbos. Las pencas chumberas suelen estar en lugares de poco riego. En balates y pedrizas, principalmente. Los de secano saben mejor. 

Existen chumbos coloraos y blancos. Un experto en ellos es Juan Antonio Valdés (el de la autoescuela). «El proceso de coger el chumbo con tenazas de la lumbre o con otros artilugios, barrerlo y lavarlo para despojarlo de espinas y después pelarlo, no es fácil. Tiene su ciencia. Algunos prefieren comer chumbos pero sin realizar este proceso, porque o no lo dominan o le temen a las espinas».

Con guantes

Algunas veces, cuando se comen chumbos, se pueden clavar espinas en la lengua o labios, produciendo molestias. Los chumbos se suelen coger por la mañana. Es bueno llevar guantes. El cubo es lo más apropiado para transportarlos a la casa. Una vez pelados se suelen echar en una fuente y meter en el frigorífico. «Así se mantienen muy bien y fresquitos están mucho mejor. Eso sí, si se toman con anís, pues mejor que mejor», sostiene Valdés.

Juan Antonio Valdés también manifestó que en Dúrcal son muy apreciados otros higos: los que dan las higueras. Aunque antes había más, todavía existen higueras junto a los brazales, en huertas y bancales y junto a cortijos. Dan buen fruto y buena sombra. Hay brevales que dan dos cosechas al año. Yo tengo un breval estupendo. La primera cosecha de brevas la da por San Juan y la segunda de higos en agosto, terminó diciendo Juan Antonio.

Higos chumbos con ans. Ideal



Me ha sorprendido que en México también se comen las pencas de la chumbera, y parecen apetitosas :: yo eso aquí no lo había visto.

[YOUTUBE]6z6bXAfQVWU[/YOUTUBE]

:baba::baba::baba:[YOUTUBE]tsQNOn0Kp0A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]l1X3y9ftGFs[/YOUTUBE]

Un clásico para los amigos de las bebidas espirituosas: Coged una fuente y llenadla de chumbos, echad anís al gusto, cubrid con film y 24 horas en la nevera.



Mitsou dijo:


> Madre mía, pues como haya alguien que los compre me hago de oro, más o menos el 95% de la población mundial de caracoles está en los alrededores de mi huerto esperando para subirse a los fréjoles y las fabes :S



¿En Galicia no os gustan los caracoles? No se si conoces el chiste del guiri perdido por la sierra de Málaga y se encuentra con un hombre doblando el lomo y le pregunta, "Senior, Ante-que-ra? Y le contesta: Ante arbañí, ara coho caracoleh  

Aquí era de lo más normal, algún crío se pagó el viaje de estudios del colegio vendiendo caracoles, con eso te lo digo todo. Los pequeños son para consumo local, pero los más gordos y lustrosos con rayas en la concha los mandan a Cataluña que parece que allí es una delicatessen.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (16 Ago 2012)

Llevo 7 años cultivando tomate raf variedad delicia(injertado en beaufort ). El lugar es el perfecto ya que se encuentra en la zona de la denominacion de origen. Agua a 5 de conductividad y tierra con las propiedaddes necesarias. Vamos que condiciones casi perfectas. Pillo sitio en el hilo, si alguien quiere algun consejillo o tiene alguna duda me la puede preguntar, no soi un experto pero saco bastante calidad en este tomate.

No siembro hasta septiembre, ya ire poniendo fotillos

Un saludo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Ago 2012)

Mitsou dijo:


> Madre mía, pues como haya alguien que los compre me hago de oro, más o menos el 95% de la población mundial de caracoles está en los alrededores de mi huerto esperando para subirse a los fréjoles y las fabes :S




Aprovecha, hombre, cómelos ( a mí no me convencen la verdad ), pero sobre todo busca sementales de caracol , se pagan bien a 0,18 la unidad.

Caracoles Reproductores - Artículos - MercaCampo

Hay que dejarlos purgar una semana en jaula comiendo sólo tomillo y dos días antes sin comer. Mi abuela lo hacía así.


----------



## Mitsou (16 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿En Galicia no os gustan los caracoles? No se si conoces el chiste del guiri perdido por la sierra de Málaga y se encuentra con un hombre doblando el lomo y le pregunta, "Senior, Ante-que-ra? Y le contesta: Ante arbañí, ara coho caracoleh
> 
> Aquí era de lo más normal, algún crío se pagó el viaje de estudios del colegio vendiendo caracoles, con eso te lo digo todo. Los pequeños son para consumo local, pero los más gordos y lustrosos con rayas en la concha los mandan a Cataluña que parece que allí es una delicatessen.



En Galicia no sé, pero por Asturias no conozco a nadie que los coma. Yo los probé una vez y no me hicieron mucho tilín, la verdad, si no tenía para alimentarme sólo de caracoles ::

De esos de rayas no los he visto por aquí


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Ago 2012)

ÇhíN0 dijo:


> Llevo 7 años cultivando tomate raf variedad delicia(injertado en beaufort ). El lugar es el perfecto ya que se encuentra en la zona de la denominacion de origen. Agua a 5 de conductividad y tierra con las propiedaddes necesarias. Vamos que condiciones casi perfectas. Pillo sitio en el hilo, si alguien quiere algun consejillo o tiene alguna duda me la puede preguntar, no soi un experto pero saco bastante calidad en este tomate.
> 
> No siembro hasta septiembre, ya ire poniendo fotillos
> 
> Un saludo



Acabo de plantar mutxamel, bueno he plantado el plantel, la semilla hace tiempo que se planto en el semillero. El caso, indicios de tuta y, venga, a pasar la mochila con aceite de neem y bacillus thuringiensis, espero que funcione, ya llevaba días sin echarle nada (ecológico) al huerto.

Los "Cor de Bou" están que se salen, los montserrat no producen nada, apenas algún tomate y se ve poca flor y los raf van tirando, no se que variedad de raf son pero han vuelto hacer flor,

*¿ÇhíN0, si plantas los raf en Septiembre cuando recolectas los tomates?*

Sigo con las judías, es lo que más dinero me da aunque te pasas la tira de tiempo para recolectar 1 kg de judía verde.

Judía Perona larga de enrame; Se recoge verde, al final se deja para pocha o seca para consumo propio.
Judía Alba mata baja; Se recoge verde o pocha, es la típica judía que se usa para pochas en Navarra.
Judía del Ganxet, enrame; Se recoge seca, tiene mucha aceptación en Cataluña, se puede coger pocha para consumo propio.

Todas ellas acabadas de plantar o se plantaran la próxima semana, los bancales de judía verde que tengo ya están agotados y he de arrancar las plantas.

Para cerrar el ciclo me queda por plantar guisantes y habas y no se si ponerme a plantar Coles, ya veremos.


----------



## filo_de_papel (17 Ago 2012)

Caracol serrano es el caracol de rayas.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (17 Ago 2012)

Acabo de encontrar un guia de caracoles terrestres en pdf de la Junta de Andalucía, tras echar un vistazo rápido parece realmente buena...

http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j...-IHwDA&usg=AFQjCNEuEl1pn2tbLIs4V-B5k2u6Ymtsdw


Saludos


----------



## Mitsou (17 Ago 2012)

No deja de ser curioso que aquí en Asturias, a mucha gente le digas algo de comer caracoles y les de asco, y en cambio nos pirramos por los bígaros (no sé si fuera de Asturias se llaman bígaros también)


----------



## Tarúguez (18 Ago 2012)

*Dos tomates, uno transgénico y otro campesino, se citan en un bar después de haberse conocido a través de un chat en internet...*


[YOUTUBE]Dos tomates y dos destinos - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sealand (18 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien de los que está metido más profesionalmente ha probado este sistema? Generating Higher Yields | VertiCrop







Es industrial y tiene pinta de haber mucho powerpointismo detrás pero el sistema parece funcional.


----------



## Mitsou (19 Ago 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Alguien de los que está metido más profesionalmente ha probado este sistema? Generating Higher Yields | VertiCrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé, a mi invernaderos tan limpios y asépticos me dan mal fario, tiene pinta de cualquier cosa menos de sitio donde cultivar algo

sé que en el foro de infojardín había gente que plantaba cosas en la terraza en lo que sería un método similar (botellas colgadas de una cuerda, que no deja de ser lo mismo) y no le iba mal


----------



## Elusion Economia (19 Ago 2012)

Yo soy hijo de Agricultores, y he leido mucho sobre variedades de arboles, si quereis que aporte algo, solo teneis que preguntarme, pero por ejemplo supongo que desconocereis ( o alomejor no y mi infomacion ha sido ya comentada) que hay variedades de aguacates que soportan ligeras heladas o manzanos que frutctifican sin apenas frio.

En españa, salvo el clima de la meseta, todo el arco mediterraneo y la costa cantabrica, permite cultivar practicamente de todo, solo hace falta un conocimiento de las variedades vegetales.


----------



## ÇhíN0 (19 Ago 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *¿ÇhíN0, si plantas los raf en Septiembre cuando recolectas los tomates?*



El año pasado planté el 5 de septiembre y la primera recolecta fué el 21 de noviembre.Estoy recolectando hasta julio si no descuido mucho las curas. Para la tuta un consejillo, nunca pongas trampas antituta que lo unico que hacen es atraerlas más aun. Hay productos especificos ya para la tuta que van muy bien aunque con un pequeño huerto con el bacilus y el aceite es suficiente.

Un saludo


----------



## The Big Talk (20 Ago 2012)

Hoy he vuelto de vacaciones y mi mini-huerto me tenía preparadas un par de sorpresas.



Judías



Tomates (por fin) estaban muy atrasados con este tiempo tan malo

También he visto que las cebollas estaban casi todas secas, las pocas que quedan súper raquíticas, las doy por perdidas, no sé qué ha pasado, deben estar enfermas... 

Edito para decir que como es mi primer intento de cultivo, sacar lo que sea lo considero un éxito


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 Ago 2012)

Bueno, pues paso a dar el pequeño informe de mi huerto:

-Los calabacines muy escasos. Le ha pasado a bastante gente por mi zona.
-Las tomateras a reventar, pero les cuesta madurar.
-Pepinos y guindillas...Normalito.
-Physallis: tengo una plantita y cada 2 o 3 días me da un fruto maduro. Muy rico, ácido pero dulzón.
-Sandía de ratón: una planta bien crecidita y llena de frutos, pero creo que no crecen ni maduran lo suficiente, eso o directamente saben a mierda. Se supone que son para encurtir, eso sí...
-Aromáticas a tope: rúcula, hierbabuena, nébeda (normal y limón, esta última huele increíble). Una pena lo de la albahaca morada, sólo me ha sobrevivido una planta (pero está grandecita), con el toque que le da a los risottos...
-Tabaco virginia: un par de plantas pequeñitas, no tengo ni idea de cómo secarlo (el primer intento ha sido infumable).
-Espontáneos: dos almendros en tierra y tres en maceta de semilla, de almendras enterradas en otoño. Los de tierra miden cerca de un metro y están bien poblados, los otros más raquíticos y menos ramificados...También tengo un par de plantas de goji (demasiado espigadas) y una especie de árbol (pero de tallo vivaz, con un color rojizo) que en medio año ha crecido unos dos metros, y no tengo ni puta idea de lo que puede ser. Las hojas me recuerdan a las del tejo, pero no me pega que crezca tan rápido y sin lignificar.
-Limoncillo: segundo año, segundo transplante post-poda. Sigue sin dar frutos, pero ha crecido bastante.

Acabo de hacer un pequeño semillero de un mix de lechugas, pero supongo que ya es muy tarde...Así que me las comeré tiernas y dejaré alguna para experimentar qué tal aguanta el frío. 

Y bueno, quería esquejar un endrino (igual ya es muy tarde...), pero no sé cómo hacerlo. El año pasado con ramas en jiffis y hormonas enraizantes no hubo manera, igual este año lo intento pillando un trocico con raíz (me suena que se propaga así...).


----------



## Nuts (26 Ago 2012)

Para los que andáis justos de agua son muy interesantes estos dos libros (el segundo es mucho más práctico, con experiencias personales en Oregon):

Dry-Farming : a System of Agriculture for Countries under a Low Rainfall by Widtsoe

Dry-Farming : a System of Agriculture for Countries under a Low Rainfall by Widtsoe - Project Gutenberg

Gardening Without Irrigation: or without much, anyway by Steve Solomon

Gardening Without Irrigation: or without much, anyway by Steve Solomon - Project Gutenberg

Y sobre la polémica de agricultura ecológica vs industrial este es muy interesante. (la segunda parte); es algo polémico, tiene la teoría que por mucho compost que se eche, si la tierra no tiene suficientes minerales, los alimentos aunque sean ecológicos, no seran lo suficientemente nutritivos. Aunque tiene una formación teórica abundante, tambien tiene una gran experiencia sobre el terreno y se posiciona en un intermedio, ni muy extremista a favor de la agricultura ecológica ni a favor de la industrial.

Organic Gardener's Composting by Steve Solomon

Organic Gardener's Composting by Steve Solomon - Project Gutenberg

Vegetable Garden - Steven Solomon - Organic not always nutritious - padresol.com - YouTube

Veggie Garden - Compost is not enough - Steve Solomon - Padresol.com - YouTube

Todos forman parte del proyecto gutenberg, y se pueden descargar allí de forma gratuita.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Ago 2012)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Y bueno, quería esquejar un endrino (igual ya es muy tarde...), pero no sé cómo hacerlo. El año pasado con ramas en jiffis y hormonas enraizantes no hubo manera, igual este año lo intento pillando un trocico con raíz (me suena que se propaga así...).



Esperate al otoño-invierno. Cuando esten sin hojas, te acercas a una mata de endrinos y arranca algun pie pequeño del suelo, cerca de la base de la mata.

Con que tenga un minimo de raiz(con casi nada es suficiente), si lo plantas bien y mantienes cierta humedad, te prende sin problemas. A mi me prendió así.

Mejor si lo plantas directamente en su sitio definitivo, y no en maceta. Y riegos periodicos el primer año, ya que el arbolito apenas tiene raiz. Ojo, porque segun que especies y tipos de esquejes, las hormonas son contraproducentes.


----------



## Sealand (28 Ago 2012)

Conferencia sobre el potencial canterígeno de, entre otros compuestos químicos, los pesticidas, realmente merece la pena verlo:

[YOUTUBE]yT4-iTxvM3g[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/339228-toxicos-cotidianos-ignorados.html


----------



## Bendisema (28 Ago 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Yo me acabo de comer mis 2 primeros tomates  

Que ilusion¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## gunner_yo (28 Ago 2012)

A ver que podeis decirme de lo que me a pasado hoy.
Hace unos meses compramos un terreno de 6000m que hacia 5 o 6 años que nadie lo trabaja.
Pues los antiguos dueños habian dado de baja el riego, bueno pues el problema viene al intentar dar de alta.
Nos piden 250€ de alta y 70€ al año, peeeerooo no podemos regar hasta la primavera que viene 8:
Y ademas tengo que limpiar y mantener todas las acequias que pasan por mi terreno  Pero de regar olvidate, que como hay sequia y tal....
Ademas vamos a hablar con el alcalde para lo del permiso de obra para hacer un aljibe y me dice que el dia que venga la maquina, tiene que ir el operario al ayuntamiento a decirle al alcalde lo que va a hacer y entonces le dara permiso. ::

Que opinais de todo esto?


----------



## forestal92 (30 Ago 2012)

gunner_yo dijo:


> A ver que podeis decirme de lo que me a pasado hoy.
> Hace unos meses compramos un terreno de 6000m que hacia 5 o 6 años que nadie lo trabaja.
> Pues los antiguos dueños habian dado de baja el riego, bueno pues el problema viene al intentar dar de alta.
> Nos piden 250€ de alta y 70€ al año, peeeerooo no podemos regar hasta la primavera que viene 8:
> ...



En una palabra: España 

En cuanto al mantenimiento, te puedo decir que en un terreno de la familia tienen que mantener la acequia a lo largo de su tierra, *siempre que estén usando ellos agua*. Pero esto más que base legal, tiene base "tradición ancestral", al menos en ese pueblo.

El del ayuntamiento no quiere pillarse los dedos, dandote un permiso y que luego hagas algo diferente. Te aconsejo que te lleves bien con los caciques locales, esto es un pais subdesarrollado y debemos respetar sus costumbres. O eso o sacamos la guillotina. 

Al mismo tiempo, pregunta a lugareños con tierras, que te puedan indicar, porque cada pueblo es un mundo, independientemente de las leyes.


----------



## Sealand (5 Sep 2012)

nicklessss dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]7QpBzHsyrKo[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]D0BWmX0oEQ0[/YOUTUBE]

Habrá que seguir la pista a al senyor Josep Pamies, uno dei noi


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Sep 2012)

Sealand, hace años lei un articulo sobre el TDT (no se si ya lo he comentado) y su uso en Africa. 

Basicamente, tenían que echar TDT para matar los mosquitos y frenar la malaria. El TDT lo podian pagar, otros insecticidas no. La medicación aun menos

Y al mundo le da igual. El poder de las farmaceuticas en el mundo es brutal. Y la gente no sabe que muchos productos que nos venden son sacados de plantas que han esatdo toda la vida con nosotros.
Tengo que investigar lo de la estevia para mi madre.

Edito. Está en estudio que la "estevia" pueda crear problemsa de fertilidad, a mi madre con mas de 70 años no le afectaria. Al ser diabetica esta azucar le iria bien.


----------



## Sealand (5 Sep 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Sealand, hace años lei un articulo sobre el TDT (no se si ya lo he comentado) y su uso en Africa.
> 
> Basicamente, tenían que echar TDT para matar los mosquitos y frenar la malaria. El TDT lo podian pagar, otros insecticidas no. La medicación aun menos
> 
> ...



El caso del DDT es solo la punta del iceberg. Pero yo comprendo que ellos están en su derecho de enriquecerse a cualquier precio, somos nosotros quienes no estamos velando por nuestros intereses bailándole el agua a esa gentuza. Tenemos la obligación moral y el deber de elegir la mejor opción de consumo, lo más saludable y lo mejor para el futuro de los nuestros.

Una pregunta para los que teneis mascotas, ¿es cierto que los animales saben instintivamente? En el vídeo habla de que un caniche se le mete en la finca y come solo de una planta; mi familia tiene un gato y roe toda planta que encuentra, incluida alguna ornamental que está documentado que son tóxica :: Igual es que nuestro gato es tonto


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> El caso del DDT es solo la punta del iceberg. Pero yo comprendo que ellos están en su derecho de enriquecerse a cualquier precio, somos nosotros quienes no estamos velando por nuestros intereses bailándole el agua a esa gentuza. Tenemos la obligación moral y el deber de elegir la mejor opción de consumo, lo más saludable y lo mejor para el futuro de los nuestros.



Jo.der, ¿habeis visto el Telediario? Lo he visto en las noticias de 4 y ahora lo repiten en T-5.

*QUE LOS PRODUCTOS TRANSGÉNICOS Y TRATADOS QUIMICAMENTE SON IGUAL DE SANOS QUE LOS ECOLÓGICOS. 
DICEN QUE ES MENTIRA QUE LOS PRODUCTOS ECOLÓGICOS SEAN MEJORES Y MAS SANOS*Estudio de una universidad Usana, vaya usted a saber financiado por quién.

Para el que no conozca los mundillos universitarios, les informo que muchos estudios han sido financiados por empresas privadas........*vayan atando cabos.....*

Edito: aclaro que yo no estoy rotundamente en contra de los transgénicos, ni del uso de pesticidas químicos. Pero de no estar en contra a decir que son "maravillosos" pues tampoco.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (6 Sep 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Jo.der, ¿habeis visto el Telediario? Lo he visto en las noticias de 4 y ahora lo repiten en T-5.
> 
> *QUE LOS PRODUCTOS TRANSGÉNICOS Y TRATADOS QUIMICAMENTE SON IGUAL DE SANOS QUE LOS ECOLÓGICOS.
> DICEN QUE ES MENTIRA QUE LOS PRODUCTOS ECOLÓGICOS SEAN MEJORES Y MAS SANOS*Estudio de una universidad Usana, vaya usted a saber financiado por quién.
> ...



Zi la dixo la tele zeráh berdá, no??? mande???


----------



## srrosa (6 Sep 2012)

Hola conforeros, me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo de la agricultura madmaxista, resulta que un familiar tiene un terreno desaprovechado con pozo y había pensado hacerle un lavado de cara, ¿qué podríamos plantar ahora en otoño, que sea de época? Mi ilusión eran los tomates, porque los del mercabrona me saben a plástico, pero hasta primavera ná de ná...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda y este fantástico hilo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2012)

srrosa dijo:


> Hola conforeros, me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo de la agricultura madmaxista, resulta que un familiar tiene un terreno desaprovechado con pozo y había pensado hacerle un lavado de cara, ¿qué podríamos plantar ahora en otoño, que sea de época? Mi ilusión eran los tomates, porque los del mercabrona me saben a plástico, pero hasta primavera ná de ná...
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda y este fantástico hilo.



Ubicación y metros cuadrados, si no poco te vamos a decir.


Por cierto, arranqué las matas de tomates.
Los fresales han cogido perfectos ya tienen estolones.

He sufrido una nueva baja....ha fallecido el peral.

Voy a tener que abonar bien el terreno este invierno.


----------



## The Big Talk (7 Sep 2012)

Ains, mis tomateras se han caído al suelo estos días de viento y los caracoles han aprovechado para darse un festín  ni siquiera estaban crecidos, no gano pa disgustos...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2012)

Mira que poner TDT en vez de DDt...... TDT ¿en qué estaria pensando? 



http://www.topminecraft.net/content/images/tnt2.gif

Buscaba otro video, pero no lo encuentro, en fin, aqui teneis otro cortito:

Historia de un veneno: DDT - Vìdeo Dailymotion

Vamos que vendían veneno como si fuese lo mejor del mundo.

En el viodeo que buscaba se veia como una camioneta rociaba literalmente a ciudadanos americanos para demostrar que era inocuo para la salud.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Sep 2012)

Aquí pongo los fresales con los estolones que le están saliendo, en otras vuelvo a tener fruto.
Han cogido muy bien en el terreno.

@ Alvin deberías mirar los fresales, salen muy bien y nada de trabajo.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Raíz de los estolones.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sealand (9 Sep 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Mira que poner TDT en vez de DDt...... TDT ¿en qué estaria pensando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenBack (9 Sep 2012)

Elusion Economia dijo:


> Yo soy hijo de Agricultores, y he leido mucho sobre variedades de arboles, si quereis que aporte algo, solo teneis que preguntarme, pero por ejemplo supongo que desconocereis ( o alomejor no y mi infomacion ha sido ya comentada) que hay variedades de aguacates que soportan ligeras heladas o manzanos que frutctifican sin apenas frio.
> 
> En españa, salvo el clima de la meseta, todo el arco mediterraneo y la costa cantabrica, permite cultivar practicamente de todo, solo hace falta un conocimiento de las variedades vegetales.



¿Cuáles son las variedades más fuertes que consiguen hacer fruta aunque no se cuiden?
¿Qué opinas de los árboles sin injertar? ¿y de aquellos que tienen varias variedades injertadas en un mismo pie? Parece que eso vendría a ser lo recomendado en permacultura, para tener fruta de modo escalonado.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Sep 2012)

srrosa dijo:


> Hola conforeros, me gustaría iniciarme en el mundo de la agricultura madmaxista, resulta que un familiar tiene un terreno desaprovechado con pozo y había pensado hacerle un lavado de cara, ¿qué podríamos plantar ahora en otoño, que sea de época? Mi ilusión eran los tomates, porque los del mercabrona me saben a plástico, pero hasta primavera ná de ná...
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda y este fantástico hilo.




Como te han comentado, haría falta que nos dijeses al menos la zona por aquello del clima. Un poco más de información vendría bien.

Esta época puede ser buena para que empieces a desbrozar, labrar y abonar, con el objetivo de dejarlo a punto para la próxima primavera. Si te pica el gusanillo, puedes empezar con algo resistente en plan acelgas o ciertas lechugas y coles. 

Y aprovechando tu pregunta, pido consejo acerca de qué sembrar este otoño, quiero probar a diversificar un poquito el huerto de invierno pero sin complicarme mucho la vida cubriendo plantas ni historias de esas. Claves: Patio, Castilla profunda, zona en la que se baja de -10º, suelo calizo. La ampliación será una pequeña parte de la zona que ahora está con tomates y calabacines, ¿se agotará mucho el suelo? ¿alguna forma comestible de enriquecerlo mientras viene el huerto de primavera?

Gracias por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (9 Sep 2012)

Warren dijo:


> yo ahora lo que siembro son las habas. que además de estar muy ricas, como leguminosas que son fijan nitrogéno y son perfectas para triturar con la tierra una vez recolectadas.



A mí me estan brotando ahora, está tarde he visto los primeros brotes, rompiendo la tierra.

Quería poner patatas y calçots pero como no se si voy a seguir con el terreno, pues por ahora solo habas que ya tenía la simiente preparada.

En el último robo nos quitarón el monocultor, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Amon_Ra (9 Sep 2012)

aqu ya tenemos las alcachofas brotando el lunes empezaremos con las habas


----------



## Alvin Red (9 Sep 2012)

Agotado, lo que se dice agotado por eso escribo tan poco.

Ya llevo dos domingos vendiendo todo lo producido en el huerto en el mercado de los domingos. Bueno una pequeña parte la vendo entre semana y el resto el domingo.

Todas la tomateras están dando tomates, excepto unas pocas, 80 matas, de la variedad montserrat que apenas me han dado unos kilos. Tengo cola para comprarme los Cor de Bou, más tuviera más vendería. A la semana produzco unos 40 kilos, no es mucho pero por ahora ya me esta bien. Ademas, los tomates que presentan picaduras y pequeños defectos normalmente invendibles los colocamos a bajo precio para hacer gazpacho. Un gazpacho de Cor de Bou no es un gazpacho, de verdad es algo superior . También tengo unas matas de Raf que me rinden bien. 

Ya tengo sustituto para las tomateras actuales, unas 200 variedad muchamiel y otras 200 variedad marmalade (Raf), unas ya plantadas y dando los primeros frutos aun verdes, las otras en el semillero, espero tener tomates hasta entrado Diciembre. y quizás Enero, estoy en invernadero que aunque le falten partes protege bastante bien.

He replantado Judías Verdes, ya dando vainas y voy a replantar pepinos, ahora están en semillero, veremos que pasa.

Cultivos nuevos; Judías del Ganxet, para consumo propio hay pocas plantadas y próximamente guisantes, canónigos, acelgas, otra vez lechugas variedades, trocadero y maravilla y puede que espinacas (?), exterior; habas y cebollas (?).

Bueno ya veremos si añado más cosas o quito alguna.

Por ahora tengo 750 m2 de invernadero que los voy a ampliar con otros 250 m2 y ya tengo disponibles unos 250 metros aprox. de exterior para las habas y las cebollas.

Lo dicho, no paro y ganando poco pero ganando.

Gracias por los consejos ÇhíN0, ya es lo que hago, aunque voy alternando variedades de bacteria.

Caronte, lo de los fresales ya lo he pensado aunque mi idea es cultivarlos en altura para no tener que agacharme a recoger las fresas, soy un vago .


----------



## The Big Talk (15 Sep 2012)

Vengo para actualizar el desarrollo de mi pequeño rincón de huerto. 

Las tomateras no acaban de arrancar, todavía no he catado el primero, he tenido que arrancar varios todos comidos, llenos de agujeros, no sé si han sido caracoles, pájaros o tuta? Además hoy he visto que uno de los tomates tiene esta pinta




Las judías han dado un montón, hace un par de días me comí unas pochas buenísimas. Estas eran en las que menos esperanzas tenía y las que mejor han salido.

Las lechugas casi las hemos acabado, los caracoles se han dado un festín con ellas, pero bueno.

Las cebollas y cebollinos acabé por arrancarlas, solo sobrevivieron 2... Un fracaso 

Y esta es una de las muchas arañas residentes en el huerto




Pues eso, primera incursión en la horticultura con resultados diversos.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (15 Sep 2012)

The Big Talk dijo:


> Vengo para actualizar el desarrollo de mi pequeño rincón de huerto.
> 
> Las tomateras no acaban de arrancar, todavía no he catado el primero, he tenido que arrancar varios todos comidos, llenos de agujeros, no sé si han sido caracoles, pájaros o tuta? Además hoy he visto que uno de los tomates tiene esta pinta
> 
> ...



Yo en mi casa llevo cogiendo tomates dos semanas. ¿Ha habido nieblas en donde tienes la huerta? Parecen algo quemados.

Para los caracoles se venden unos venenos muy efectivos en granos para poner en el perímetro del huerto.


----------



## The Big Talk (15 Sep 2012)

He intentado desde el principio no hechar ninguna clase de producto químico, por eso tengo tantos problemas con los caracoles, hasta ahora las babosas me las controlaban los pájaros bastante bien, pero últimamente se han desmadrado.

El tomate ese sí que parece "quemado" aunque no tiene porqué, no ha habido nieblas, tiene sombra y la verdad, con el tiempo que hemos tenido por Inglaterra no tiene ninguna razón para quemarse, casi diría que es mildew, aunque no lo he visto en ninguna hoja ni en otros frutos, es extraño... Alguien con experiencia que me ilumine en lo que puede ser?


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Sep 2012)

Yo diría que es podredumbre gris o Botritis.

Mira aquí:
Botritis en las plantas de tomate

Yo eliminaría la planta infectada.


----------



## The Big Talk (15 Sep 2012)

Puede ser...  aquí más de cerca dos de las bajas







Y mi primer éxito en medio del caos que descubrí esta tarde




Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Elusion Economia (16 Sep 2012)

GreenBack dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las variedades más fuertes que consiguen hacer fruta aunque no se cuiden?
> ¿Qué opinas de los árboles sin injertar? ¿y de aquellos que tienen varias variedades injertadas en un mismo pie? Parece que eso vendría a ser lo recomendado en permacultura, para tener fruta de modo escalonado.



¿Me preguntas por especies o por variedades dentro de las especies?
Hablo siempre de producciones normales, no de superproductivdades para producir para el mercado.

Almendro, Nogal, Olivo, Castaño, Avellano son los mas rusticos, los nisperos tampoco necesitan mucho trabajo.
El resto de prunus (nectarinas albaricoques, cerezos, el ciruelo es mas rustico) son mas delicados.
La vid tambien es bastante rustica.
Los citricos, podandolos y teniendo agua o un terreno humedo, aguantan muy bien.
Los frutos rojos, como granadas y frambuesas tambien son muy rusticos, requieren poco trabajo.
Si quieres algo verdaderamente rustico, sin regar y sin nada, la chumbera es una opcion.

El injerto, consigue una mayor produccion, pero hay arboles que por ejemplo, no se reproducen por injerto, sino por semilla, como el albaricoque. Tampoco es que los arboles injertados sean muy caros, ademas suelen ser de mejor crecimiento, eso si requieren de mas cuidados.

Sobre los de arboles con varias variedades en un mismo pie, pues es ventajoso cuando tienes poco terreno, si no yo te recomendaria poner un arbol de cada variedad, por la cosa de las enfermedades, ya que es muy facil que se propagen en el mismo arbol de varias variedades.


----------



## Sealand (17 Sep 2012)

Se habla mucho de los pisos vacíos en manos de los bancos, pero además viviendas tienen algo que ellos llaman "suelo" y que en muchos casos es tierra de cultivo perfectamente productiva que en su momento se compró con vistas a dar un pelotazo o pertenece a agricultores caídos en desgracia. 

El resultado son tierras desaprovechadas a pesar de tener buenas condiciones y derechos de agua, muchas veces en zonas remotas distantes de las oficinas de la entidad que han ejecutado el embargo. ¿Qué posibilidades habría de empezar a cultivarla por las bravas si se trata de embargo a promotor o previo diálogo con el agricultor al que se le ha embargado? El principal obstáculo para mucha gente que se quiere iniciar en la agricultura es encontrar tierra disponible y a precios razonables, tema que se solucionaría del tirón de esta forma.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-tierras-embargadas-bancos.html#post7227010


----------



## Sealand (18 Sep 2012)

Zonas de dureza climática en España (según el modelo del departamento de agricultura de EEUU). No tan preciso como los mapas que hacen para América pero nos puede servir de orientación a la hora de buscar qué plantas se podrían adaptar a la zona en que vivimos.













No nos va a servir porque es solo de USA pero por si alguien quiere curiosear en un mapa interactivo: Interactive Map | USDA Plant Hardiness Zone Map

Edito: he estado buscando un mapa igual pero de zonas de calor pero no he encontrado ninguno que me convenza.


----------



## Smoker (18 Sep 2012)

Me vais a banear, pero sabéis de plantaciones para piso(maceteros) que crezcan en 1 mes o 2? He pensado en brotes de soja y cebollinoienso:. Un saludo


----------



## vidarr (18 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Zonas de dureza climática en España (según el modelo del departamento de agricultura de EEUU). No tan preciso como los mapas que hacen para América pero nos puede servir de orientación a la hora de buscar qué plantas se podrían adaptar a la zona en que vivimos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mapa parece bastante impreciso, de trazo grueso. Por decir algo que conozco, según eso Piornedo de Ancares entra en el mismo grupo (-1 a -7) que la Ría de Vigo. En la costa sur de Galicia es raro que las mínimas bajen de cero grados, al menos que yo recuerde. En cambio en zonas de interior, _róncalle o nabo_ como se dice por aquí.


----------



## Sealand (18 Sep 2012)

vidarr dijo:


> El mapa parece bastante impreciso, de trazo grueso. Por decir algo que conozco, según eso Piornedo de Ancares entra en el mismo grupo (-1 a -7) que la Ría de Vigo. En la costa sur de Galicia es raro que las mínimas bajen de cero grados, al menos que yo recuerde. En cambio en zonas de interior, _róncalle o nabo_ como se dice por aquí.



No anda muy fino no, pero en cambio te metes en la versión interactiva de USA y es preciso hasta el punto de que te saca los cambios que puede haber dentro de un mismo condado. También hay listas con los cultivos aptos para cada zona así que entre ese y el mapa de altas temperaturas y tipos de suelo es fácil sacar el máximo partido al terrenito donde estés cultivando.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2012)

No tan preciso, por USA dicen que se ha quedado obsoleto.

The City College of New York :: Warmer Temperatures Make New USDA Plant Zone Map Obsolete


Por cierto las cosas o el mundo se esta poniendo calientes.

Global warming: Famed Austrian peak nearly ice-free « Summit County Citizens Voice






Arctic expert predicts final collapse of sea ice within four years | Environment | guardian.co.uk






Y la sequía




americana va a peor.

Gateway News - U.S. in for another 'Dust Bowl'?
2012 U.S. Drought Monitor Update Shows Conditions Hit New Highs, Southwest Gets Relief

Para lo que no saben lo que fue la Dust Bowl aquí un pequeño vídeo, si pulsáis en el botón inferior rojo del reproductor del vídeo, aparecen una serie de opciones, eligiendo Traslate captions y luego buscando el lenguaje español, tenéis subtitulo en español versión googleniana.

[YOUTUBE]EUu18YVwz0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Sep 2012)

Es la segunda vez este año que tengo fresas....:Baile:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El huerto parado porque lo quiero abonar....

@Alvin, no tendrás abono para venderme ( si te sobra algo) o estiercol de caballo, me acerco a recogerlo.


----------



## Chotorunner (18 Sep 2012)

También cultivo fresicas. Muy, muy poca producción. Pero de sabor delicioso.

¡Como me gustaría que sobrevivieran al duro invierno maño!

Por otra parte, ya solo me queda el melocotón por recoger...y se acabó la fruta. :-(((


----------



## Elusion Economia (18 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> También cultivo fresicas. Muy, muy poca producción. Pero de sabor delicioso.
> 
> ¡Como me gustaría que sobrevivieran al duro invierno maño!
> 
> Por otra parte, ya solo me queda el melocotón por recoger...y se acabó la fruta. :-(((



Las fresas suelen ser muy poco productivas.

Has pensado en los membrillos? son de lo mas tardios. Los manzanos tambien, las nueces, las granadas.


----------



## Chotorunner (18 Sep 2012)

¡OpS! Pues tiene usted razón: tengo también dos membrilleros, que pronto tendrán el fruto listo. Eso sí, para embotar, porque es una fruta que dura muy poco tiempo una vez se quita del árbol. De todos modos, estoy ya empachado de mermeladas, pero guardaré para el invierno. 

Casi 4 meses sin gastar ni un céntimo en fruta. )))


----------



## Elusion Economia (18 Sep 2012)

Has pensado en los olivos? 

No estoy muy puesto en el tema, pero bien resguardados, hay variedades de citricos, que, podrian mas o menos resistir, si tienes mucho terreno y agua y no te importa poner un seto de cipreses para protegerlos del viento, hay algunos citricos hasta en polonia.

Por supuesto, no seran variedades comerciales ni de calibre ilimitado, pero alomejor su sabor es mas bueno. Yo tengo uno, que ni lo riego, el año pasado con toda la sequia que hubo, tenia que coger 7 u 8 naranjas para un buen vaso, ahora, es el mejor zumo que he probado.

Y ese naranjo esta a 700m sobre el nivel del mar, con heladas frecuentes y nevadas casi anuales.


----------



## Alvin Red (18 Sep 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ....
> El huerto parado porque lo quiero abonar....
> 
> @Alvin, no tendrás abono para venderme ( si te sobra algo) o estiercol de caballo, me acerco a recogerlo.



Tengo entre 150 a 200 litros y lo pongo en medida de capacidad ya que yo lo compro por metros cúbicos, normalmente un metro cubico de estiércol de caballo curado, no huele y es seco.

Coge el que quieras, solo te pido que lleves algo para llevártelo, he de devolver el saco. El metro cubico de estiércol me cuesta unos 40 euros más portes, como aparte compro unos 4 o 5 metros cúbicos de compost los portes me salen gratis, el compost va a unos 30 euros el metro cubico.

P.D.: Si quieres recogerlo pásate cualquier día excepto los domingos que tengo mercado y acabo extenuado.

Saludos 

P.P.D.: Me basta con que me invites a una birra.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Sep 2012)

The Big Talk dijo:


> He intentado desde el principio no hechar ninguna clase de producto químico, por eso tengo tantos problemas con los caracoles, hasta ahora las babosas me las controlaban los pájaros bastante bien, pero últimamente se han desmadrado.



Prueba con cobre rodeando las plantas...Supuestamente, caracoles y babosas no pueden pasar por encima. Hasta lo venden en rollos adhesivos en plan cinta aislante.


----------



## Sealand (19 Sep 2012)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Prueba con cobre rodeando las plantas...Supuestamente, caracoles y babosas no pueden pasar por encima. Hasta lo venden en rollos adhesivos en plan cinta aislante.



[YOUTUBE]osZXETdJ4mw[/YOUTUBE]

Hay dos teorías, una que lo que repele al caracol son las propiedades eléctricas del cobre y otra que es porque el cobre tiene cierta toxicidad por si mismo y si entra en contacto con la tierra también te podría envenenar fauna beneficiosa del huerto.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Sep 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tengo entre 150 a 200 litros y lo pongo en medida de capacidad ya que yo lo compro por metros cúbicos, normalmente un metro cubico de estiércol de caballo curado, no huele y es seco.
> 
> Coge el que quieras, solo te pido que lleves algo para llevártelo, he de devolver el saco. El metro cubico de estiércol me cuesta unos 40 euros más portes, como aparte compro unos 4 o 5 metros cúbicos de compost los portes me salen gratis, el compost va a unos 30 euros el metro cubico.
> 
> ...



Necesito poquito, así nos vemos.

Mañana si no llueve sobre las 9:30h dejo al niño y voy.

Birras, Estrella y Lemonn si te va bien que me salen gratis, menos mal que no bebo , " En casa del herrero cuchara de palo".

Saludos.

Si llueve y fuese bien ya veremos si te puedo proporcionar Trompetes de la Mort :rolleye:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Sep 2012)

Bueno después de hacer un intercambio con Alvin (gracias Caballero) de verduras y caca por cebada líquida .

Hemos estado hablando de plantas, y hoy os propongo una gran desconocida que hace tiempo mencioné en algún post, la Verdolaga.

Verdolaga, planta actualmente en apogeo ( mínimo de momento) de crecimiento espontaneo y considerada invasora, pero comestible con omega 3 y vitamina C entre otras. 
La pisaréis en los campos y no sabréis que es comestible.
Probad sobre todo las hojas bien limpias.
No necesita ningún cuidado, ni riego especial.

"Portulaca oleracea, la verdolaga, es una planta anual suculenta de la familia Portulacaceae, que puede alcanzar hasta 40 cm de altura. Es nativa de la India y del Oriente Medio aunque naturalizada mundialmente; en algunas regiones es considerada maleza. Hay pruebas de que la especie se daba en la región del lago Crawford (Ontario) en 1430-89 d.C., lo cual indica que alcanzó Norteamérica en tiempos precolombinos.1
Contenido


Tiene tallos lisos, rojizos, mayormente postrados; hojas alternas en conjuntos en el tallo y en su extremo. Las flores amarillas, sésiles, tienen cinco partes regulares y 6 mm de ancho. Florece a fines de primavera, y continua hasta mediados del otoño. Las flores abren solas en el centro del manojo de hojas por pocas horas en mañanas soleadas. Las semillas son pequeñas vainas, que se abren cuando la simiente está lista. Presenta una raíz primaria con raíces fibrosas secundarias y tolera suelo pobre, compactado, y sequía.
Uso culinario
Un cultivo en maceta creciendo como una verdura.
Flores.

Aunque es considerada como maleza en EE. UU., puede comerse como verdura, suponiendo que se obtenga de una fuente tal que se pueda suponer tranquilamente que no contiene venenos -herbicidas o fumigación general-. Tiene un sabor ligeramente ácido y salado, y se consume mucho en gran parte de Europa, Asia y México.2 Tanto los tallos como las hojas y flores son comestibles. Puede consumirse fresca como ensalada, o cocinada como espinaca, y debido a su calidad de mucílago, es buena para sopas y salsas. En México se cocina con carne de puerco y salsa verde. Los aborígenes australianos usan las semillas para preparar su pan tradicional.
Esta es una flor poco común de esta planta.

Contiene más ácido graso Omega-3 que cualquier otro vegetal de verdura.3 También tiene vitaminas: vitamina C, algo de vitamina B, carotenoides, y minerales dietarios, como magnesio, calcio, potasio, hierro. Y presenta dos tipos de pigmentos alcaloides betalainas: el betacianina rojizo (visible en la coloración de los tallos) y el betaxantina amarilla (en sus flores y el ligero amarillento de sus hojas). Ambos tipos de pigmentos son potentes antioxidantes y poseerían propiedades antimutagénicas en estudios de laboratorio.
Uso medicinal

En la medicina popular griega, la verdolaga se usa como un remedio para el estreñimiento y la inflamación del sistema urinario. En la antigüedad sus propiedades saludables eran conocidas por Plinio que la proponía como planta amuleto para expeler todo diablo (Naturalis Historia 20.120).4
Historia

Ampliamente usada en Grecia, los arqueobotánicos la encuentran en muchos sitios prehistóricos. En contextos históricos, sus semillas han sido retiradas de capas protogeométricas en Kastanas, Hereo de Samos, datadas en 700 a. C. Teofrasto en el 350 a. C. la nombra andrákhne, como una de las diversas hierbas de verano que deben cosecharse en abril (boreal) (H.P 7.1.2)4 .. Conocida como "Sanhti ó Punarva" en el norte de la India se la conoce como tónico del hígado y sus enfermedades."

Portulaca oleracea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Limpiando el jardín acabo de encontrar un pequeño brote....vamos a cuidarlo, ya pondré fotos.

saludos

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Sep 2012)

No te hace falta cuidarlo mucho, es una plaga.


----------



## Perot lo lladre (20 Sep 2012)

Pues vaya descubrimiento tengo el huerto lleno, me harto de arrancarlas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]osZXETdJ4mw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hay dos teorías, una que lo que repele al caracol son las propiedades eléctricas del cobre y otra que es porque el cobre tiene cierta toxicidad por si mismo y si entra en contacto con la tierra también te podría envenenar fauna beneficiosa del huerto.



Gracias por el dato. No me he dado cuenta de mencionar algo que me ha venido muy bien para alejar a esos cabroncetes de mi pequeña rocalla: poner alrededor unos tagetes patula, planta que es muy facilita y decorativa (a mí me huele hasta bien) y que los mantiene alejados. 

La verdolaga...Se me ocurrió la feliz idea de pedir semillas y desperdigarlas y algunas plantas han crecido una barbaridad, hasta en esqueje van muy bien. Francamente, no me gusta su sabor, pero no desentonan como tapizante o en alguna zona difícil (huecos entre piedras y cosas así). Además, son fáciles de indentificar y de arrancar, pero hay que hacerlo antes de que saquen semilla. Espero que se mueran con el frío y si el año que viene quiere salir alguna, la dejaré más o menos a su aire. 

Por cierto: semilleros de puerro, guisantes y habas en marcha, a ver si prosperan un poco mientras acaban de darse los tomates y demás.

Y por solicitar vuestra experta opinión 8: , qué os parece este sistema de rotación de cultivo para un huertecito de patio? Son tres cuadrados para dividir el rectángulo del espacio (más o menos)

-Verano: 
1.Calabacines, pepinos.
2.Tomate, berenjena.
3.Zanahoria, Cebolla, lechugas. 

-Invierno:
1.Habas, Guisante.
2.Barbecho
3.Puerro, Acelga, Lechugas. 

Bueno, esto se va encadenando de un año a otro y supongo que el suelo debería mejorar algo, ¿no? Parto de la base de que las habas y guisantes fijan nitrógeno (además, dejaré los tallos cuando las corte, a modo de abono verde), el barbecho le da un descansito, se alternan plantas con necesidades más o menos diferentes...¿Algún fallo en mi plan? ¿Algún consejo extra?

Saludos!


----------



## ÇhíN0 (21 Sep 2012)

Mis plantas llevan 10 dias plantadas, en breve subire fotillos


----------



## raum (22 Sep 2012)

ÇhíN0 dijo:


> Mis plantas llevan 10 dias plantadas, en breve subire fotillos



Yo acabo de plantar habas, guisantes, alcachofa, lechuga,brocoli, coles de bruselas,coliflor,patatas,acelgas,espinacas,zanahorias y rabanos.

Las tomateras y las matas de melones todavia me aguantan, tomates tengo todas las semanas, lo que no se es si los meloncillos que estan naciendo nuevos prosperaran, en cuanto pueda tambien colgare alguna fotillo, jejeje.


----------



## Sealand (23 Sep 2012)

De este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-serie-de-americanos-aglutinando-latunes.html

Atentos al invernadero/huerto urbano/corral/piscifactoría autosostenible que se ha montado este americano en su piscina para cuando llegue el Mad Max (la chicha a partir del minuto 3:38):

[YOUTUBE]Z9Iyh5gKCOM[/YOUTUBE]

Cómo montar un huerto en la piscina: Garden Pool | A nonprofit organization to develop and teach sustainable ways to grow food.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> De este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-serie-de-americanos-aglutinando-latunes.html
> 
> Atentos al invernadero/huerto urbano/corral/piscifactoría autosostenible que se ha montado este americano en su piscina para cuando llegue el Mad Max (la chicha a partir del minuto 3:38):
> 
> ...




jo,jo, jo que grande .


----------



## GreenBack (24 Sep 2012)

Virtudes de la verdolaga y una forma de cocinarla:

[YOUTUBE]uApbDa8wo-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Sep 2012)

Llega el otoño al huerto-invernadero:

























Y el huerto se va preparando para pasarlo.


----------



## Sealand (27 Sep 2012)

Durante la I y II guerras mundiales los países en conflicto fomentaron que la gente empleara sus jardines y los parques públicos como huertos urbanos para paliar la carestía de alimentos motivada por el conflicto, eran los llamados Victory Gardens. Aquí os dejo algo de propaganda de la época:

[YOUTUBE]H_Gs7Vik75k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U8JZtAOFgNg[/YOUTUBE]











































Information about Victory Gardens from World War I and World War II







Combate la inflación, cultiva las tuyas (hortalizas)

Manual para los Victory Gardens del Comité de Servicios para la Guerra, Pensilvania, Consejo de Estado de Defensa (completo para consultar online):







Victory Gardens Handbook of the Victory Garden Committee - 1944 Table of Contents

Los churumbeles no iban a ser menos:













Batman y Superman también son de los nuestros  







Hasta los dibujos se apuntaron:













[YOUTUBE]-Ayo06OnWZU[/YOUTUBE]

El espíritu de los Victory Garden está ganando popularidad durante los últimos años con ejemplos como este (a algunos os sonará de Doomsday Preppers):

[YOUTUBE]-APWqoyw9Kw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rory (27 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> De este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-serie-de-americanos-aglutinando-latunes.html
> 
> Atentos al invernadero/huerto urbano/corral/piscifactoría autosostenible que se ha montado este americano en su piscina para cuando llegue el Mad Max (la chicha a partir del minuto 3:38):
> 
> ...



Yo llevo años pensando en poner tilapias o carpas, lo que pasa es que uno lo va dejando...Son los peces que mejor se adaptan y productivos a tope, pero necesitan de agua calentita, las tilapias. Para aguas frías mejor carpas.

Tengo unas dudas al respecto sobre el vídeo y el enlace que pones, Sealand. Mi inglés no es muy decente, por lo que me he perdido algunas cosas con el traductor.

Las gallinas, ¿qué comen? ¿Exclusivamente los vegetales?

Las algas tipo spirulina que se comen ellos, ¿son exclusivamente para consumo humano? ¿Cómo las cultivan? Hace falta una fina película de agua y calor, pero ¿además de eso?

Por lo que entiendo del diagrama al final del enlace, el ciclo del agua es: Aguas de lluvia, aguas grises y agua que rezuman las plantas van a la poza de los peces. Este agua de la poza se utiliza a su vez para regar las plantas y, supongo, que también usarán el agua de lluvia para regar plantas.

¿Utilizan algún tipo de sistema para mover y oxigenar el agua de la poza?


----------



## Sealand (27 Sep 2012)

Según lo he entendido, las gallinas están sobre una superficie de alambre trenzado que descansa sobre la parte inundada de la piscina, las deyecciones de las gallinas caen al agua y alimentan las algas que a su vez alimentan a las tilapias. A su vez el agua del estanque con toda la sustancia de las gallinas y de los peces debe ser un abono líquido extraordinario. Las gallinas en principio se alimentan de subproductos de la huerta y de las propias algas. Creo que ellos no consumen las algas regularmente, más bien lo hacen de cara a la galería para demostrar que están preparados para el día del juicio final :: En el enlace de abajo tienes tb muchos datos, es comercial pero basta con que en lugar de comprar lo que te ofrecen lo busques en tu entorno y el resultado será igual.

Usan una bomba para el agua que funciona con paneles solares pero no tengo NPI de electricidad así que no sé como se las apañan.

Te he encontrado el documental entero en cristiano:

[YOUTUBE]iyNFNuPITzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Sep 2012)

Convivir con un agua infectada de caca de gallina, no creo que sea muy saludable.

Samonelas, campillobacter ...


----------



## rory (28 Sep 2012)

Ok, gracias Sealand, muy agradecido por toda la explicación. 

Yo estoy intentamdo hacerme con un pez autóctono de agua dulce, pero es muy esquivo y no se vende. Vive en agua fría, turbia, etc, parece bien adaptado a los pequeños riachuelos y pozas..podría ser un candidato...

La tilapia si no le metes agua algo caliente no crece ni reproduce.

Sobre las algas verdeazuladas son una fuente de aliemento cojonunda, por lo menos las que comercializan , la chlorella y espirulina. Por eso se las estaban jamando los dueños de la casa ::

Sobre las posibles salmonellas y demás....es muy complicado pillar algo así, por lo menos según mi experiencia. Yo de pequeño limpiaba la mierda d elas gallinas y conejos sin guantes, luego ni me lavaba e iba a jugar, etc, y así más familiares, y nunca hubo ningún problema.

Es posible, pero poco probable.

Además el ciclo de: mierda de gallina que nutre las algas, algas que se comerán los peces, etc, hace que no haya problema, digo yo.


----------



## Sealand (28 Sep 2012)

Ni idea sobre el ciclo vital de la salmonela en entornos acuáticos, pero cualquiera que haya visto una balsa al aire libre verá como proliferan flora y fauna de todo tipo, autóctona y de paso; todas beben, comen, cagan y mean en la balsa y todos perfectamente sanos.

Rory, mírate este vídeo (lo siento, tb en inglés) es sobre cómo construir una piscina natural/estanque que no utiliza productos químicos sino que mantiene el agua limpia de forma natural gracias a la flora y fauna. Tiene un sistema para oxigenar el agua que te valdría perfectamente para tu piscifactoría doméstica:

[YOUTUBE]TMxTDm2WSiE[/YOUTUBE]

Al final acabarás dándote un baño con tus peces, ya verás 

Me parece estupendo que prefieras utilizar fauna autóctona en lugar de especies invasoras, debería ser una de nuestras mayores preocupaciones y la gente no está concienciada de la amenaza que suponen para el equilibrio biológico de nuestra tierra :Aplauso: ¿sabes el nombre de la especie que te gustaría introducir?


----------



## rory (28 Sep 2012)

uuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:baba:

Me pones los dientes largos....vaya estanque más guapo...

Hace años recopilé info sobre las pisicnas naturales, pero no tuve tiempo ni pasta para hacerlo.

Muchas gracias por el video, me lo veo con mucho gusto!:Aplauso:

Sobre el nombre...no lo sé. Es un pez que casi nadie sabe de su existencia y le llaman "pez", en genérico. Voy a tener que preguntar en la uni, a algún biólogo o en medio ambiente. Llevo tiempo detrás de él y ya tengo ganas de darle el empujón definitivo a mis pesquisas.

No es trucha, quizás sea una especie de boga de río. En cuanto tenga la info la pongo en el foro.


----------



## Sealand (28 Sep 2012)

Es muuuuuuy raro que la gente no sepa nadie como se llaman, cuando precisamente lo típico en España es que además que el pescado tenga nombre propio que cambia cada 30km (al menos en la costa ). A ver si van a ser peces chungos de esos del Mar Negro o del Danubio que meten los rumanos en los pantanos y en los ríos para practicar la pesca deportiva y la lías ::


----------



## Kalevala (28 Sep 2012)

Lo que comentaís arriba son sistemas aquapónicos (aquaponics en inglés). Podeís buscar información en google.
En Australia hay bastante gente que lo tiene montado en su back-yard.

La idea básica es que la mierda de los peces alimenta a las plantas y las plantas limpian el agua para los peces, te ahorras el filtro.
Si además añades unas gallinas no veo buena idea dejar que caguen en el agua de los peces. En el video apenas se ve pero creo que cagan en otra poza distinta del de los peces, una especie de skimmer.
El flujo sería así:
- poza de peces
- skimmer que recibe caca de gallina, aguas grises y agua de lluvia
- plantas que limpian el agua y se devuelve a la poza de peces

Si además quereís usar la poza de peces como piscina natural, deberiais dejar un lugar reservado para que los peces se escondan cuando os bañeís, sin acceso para la gente y con piedras y huecos. Y una sombra no les vendría mal tampoco.
En este caso teneís que asumir que el agua este verdosa (que es lo normal en la naturaleza). Aunque se puede clarificar añadiendo un filtro que bien puede ser una cascadita sobre fondo de grava y terminando por forzarla a pasar a través de un lecho de arena, cuanto más fina más clara el agua.


----------



## rory (28 Sep 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Es muuuuuuy raro que la gente no sepa nadie como se llaman, cuando precisamente lo típico en España es que además que el pescado tenga nombre propio que cambia cada 30km (al menos en la costa ). A ver si van a ser peces chungos de esos del Mar Negro o del Danubio que meten los rumanos en los pantanos y en los ríos para practicar la pesca deportiva y la lías ::



Jajajajaja! Quita, quita....nada de peces raros. Este pez es de cabecera de río. El muy cabroncete se mete en las tuberías de la toma de agua de arriba en el monte, no sé cómo cojones puden sobrevivir allí arriba.

Hace muchos años se hizo un depósito que toma el agua del monte, que es un acuífero enorme, un monte entero lleno de agua al lado de la costa. Este pez vive arriba en el monte, no en la vega de abajo, donde hay otras especies.

Hace años me contaron lo del pez y me quedé a cuadros, ya que creía que allí arriba no podía haber peces. Pero fue hace tantos años que no me acuerdo si me dijeron el nombre o no. Es ahora cuando lo estoy investigando desde hace un año o un poco más. 
Hace poco, el tipo que se encarga del depósito dijo que uno de los peces se había metido en la toma del depósito y lo había taponado, pero dijo no saber el nombre y es de aquí de toda la vida. 

Pregunté a un colega mío que es aldeano y tampoco me dijo el nombre. De todas formas seguiré preguntando.

Hombre, alguien lo tiene que saber, eso seguro.


----------



## Kalevala (28 Sep 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> También cultivo fresicas. Muy, muy poca producción. Pero de sabor delicioso.
> 
> ¡Como me gustaría que sobrevivieran al duro invierno maño!
> 
> Por otra parte, ya solo me queda el melocotón por recoger...y se acabó la fruta. :-(((



Las fresas necesitan un suelo muy rico en materia orgánica, que haya muchas lombrices te lo verificará.
Y aqui en Finlandia agunatan el invierno de maravilla, claro que lo más duro del invierno lo pasan debajo de una capa de nieve, que tambien ayuda. Pero vamos que la congelación la resisten, otra cosa son los vientos frios!


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Oct 2012)

Up. Subiendo este gran hilo de las profundidades del subforo.

El benigno clima en algunos rincones de Extremadura nos ofrece unos cuantos productos tardíos de nuestros huertos familiares.
Entre la recogida de ayer y esta tarde, nuestro huerto todavía nos da bastante comida.













Uvas, higos secos, pimientos, berenjenas, judías verdes. Calabazas tengo unas pocas mas en el huerto.


----------



## enladrillador (12 Oct 2012)

En Asturias ahora estamos en plena cosecha de... FRESA

parece increible pero es cierto, no se el motivo pero estos dias estoy trayendo montones de fresas (las que no se me comen los jabalis claro), al final casi empalmo el final de la campaña aqui en el norte que será en diciembre con cuando empiece a llegar la fresa del sur en febrero

es curioso un pais con tantos climas tan diferentes


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Oct 2012)

Interesante vídeo.

La historia de la semilla se ha convertido en una historia de pérdida, control, dependencia y deuda. Ha sido escrita por aquellos que quieren obtener vastos beneficios con nuestro sistema alimentario, sin importar lo que realmente cueste. Es hora de cambiar la historia.

Una película de referencia, de la Fundación Gaia y la Red de Biodiversidad de África.

Semillas de Libertad cuenta la historia de las semillas, desde sus raíces en el corazón de los sistemas tradicionales y diversos de cultivo en todo el mundo, hasta su transformación en una poderosa comodidad, utilizadas para monopolizar el sistema global de alimentación.

La película destaca hasta qué punto el sistema de agricultura industrial, y las semillas genéticamente modificadas en particular, ha impactado en la enorme agro-biodiversidad evolucionada por agricultores y comunidades de todo el mundo, desde el comienzo de la agricultura.

Semillas de Libertad pretende cuestionar el mantra de que a gran escala, la agricultura industrial es el único medio por el cual podemos alimentar al mundo, promovida por el grupo de pro-transgénicos. En el seguimiento de la historia de la semilla, se ve claramente como la agenda de las empresas ha llevado a la toma de control de las semillas, con el fin de obtener vastos beneficios y control sobre el sistema alimentario mundial.

A través de entrevistas con los principales expertos internacionales como el Dr. Vandana Shiva y Henk Hobbelink, y a través de las voces de varios agricultores de África, la película destaca cómo la pérdida de las semillas de los indígenas, va de la mano con la pérdida de la biodiversidad y el conocimiento asociado; con la pérdida de tradiciones y prácticas culturales; con la pérdida de los medios de subsistencia; y con la pérdida de la soberanía alimentaria. La presión crece para reemplazar a los diversos, nutritivos, localmente adaptados y resistentes cultivos de semillas, los cuales han sido criados por los pequeños agricultores durante miles de años, por los monocultivos de semillas transgénicas.

Junto a los oradores de las comunidades campesinas indígenas, la película cuenta con los expertos mundiales y activistas Dra. Vandana Shiva de Navdanya, Henk Hobbelink de GRAIN, Zac Goldsmith MP (Partido Conservador del Reino Unido), agricultor canadiense Percy Schmeiser, Kumi Naidoo, de Greenpeace Internacional, Gathuru Mburu de la Unión Africana Red de Biodiversidad, Liz Hosken de la Fundación Gaia y Caroline Lucas MP (Reino Unido del Partido Verde).

Esta película está coproducida por la Fundación Gaia y la Red de Biodiversidad de África. En colaboración con la International Grain, Navdanya y Etiopía MELCA.
Enlace. Seeds of Freedom


----------



## forestal92 (12 Oct 2012)

Un pez que se adapta perfectamente a embalse de agua relativamente fria y poco oxigenada es la *Tenca*. Debe resistir el frio, porque la he visto pescar en embalses de Salamanca.

Se cria bastante por la zona de extremadura desde siempre, y tiene mucha mejor carne que la carpa. Hay incluso proyectos para su exportacion.










rory dijo:


> Jajajajaja! Quita, quita....nada de peces raros. Este pez es de cabecera de río. El muy cabroncete se mete en las tuberías de la toma de agua de arriba en el monte, no sé cómo cojones puden sobrevivir allí arriba.
> 
> Hace muchos años se hizo un depósito que toma el agua del monte, que es un acuífero enorme, un monte entero lleno de agua al lado de la costa. Este pez vive arriba en el monte, no en la vega de abajo, donde hay otras especies.
> 
> ...


----------



## rory (13 Oct 2012)

No conocía este ejemplar, muchas gracias por la información!


----------



## murpi (13 Oct 2012)

¿Qué podemos poner en los huertos del centro peninsular en invierno? 

Mi huerto está en las últimas, y ya sólo me quedan unas judías y algunas guindillas.


----------



## Alvin Red (14 Oct 2012)

murpi dijo:


> ¿Qué podemos poner en los huertos del centro peninsular en invierno?
> 
> Mi huerto está en las últimas, y ya sólo me quedan unas judías y algunas guindillas.




Coles, guisantes, escarola, canónigos... ¿has plantado ya las cebollas?, etc.

Ya tengo 1000 m2 de huerto en invernadero! Próximamente más fotos


----------



## Elusion Economia (16 Oct 2012)

Bueno, a ver si os puedo poner los dientes un poco largos, mirad lo que he estado cogiendo ultimamente







Las primeras naranjas del año y las nueces, del otro terreno que tenemos en la Sierra Sur Sevillana. Este año ha llovido poco y no tienen el calibre de otros años, pero bueno, la verdad es que el sabor es inigualable.







Esto tan raro son platanos, es la fortuna de estar en uno de los pocos sitios de la peninsula donde no se hielan.







Bueno y estas las tipicas frutas de temporada, Manzanas, Granadas, todavia quedan frambuesas y un arbol muy raro llamado nispero de invierno, que a mi no me gusta nada.....pero bueno.


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (16 Oct 2012)

forestal92 dijo:


> Un pez que se adapta perfectamente a embalse de agua relativamente fria y poco oxigenada es la *Tenca*. Debe resistir el frio, porque la he visto pescar en embalses de Salamanca.



Yo no la he probado nunca, pero en valenciano, cuando algo es muy malo, se dice que _és més roí que la tenca en suc_ (peor que la tenca en salsa). ¿La habéis probado vosotros? ¿A qué sabe?

Saludos.


----------



## raum (25 Oct 2012)

Tengo una duda, debido a las fuertes inundaciones sufridas en mi zona ya no tengo agua en mi parcelilla y no tengo ni puta idea de cuando la van a volver a dar(la mayoria de las canalizaciones se han ido a tomar por culo).

El problema es que tengo arboles plantados pero son jovenes(maximo 4 años el mas antiguo) y no se cuanto tiempo podran aguantar sin riego. De momento esta lloviendo y con el invierno encima no creo que haya problema pero me preocupa un poco lo que pueda pasar a partir de marzo.

Cuanto tiempo calculais que pueden aguantar, los olivos y los pinos no creo que tengan muchos problemas pero los frutales ya son otra historia.


----------



## Elusion Economia (25 Oct 2012)

Hay algunos frutales que es mas no quieren mucha agua. No se cual sera tu zona de Murcia, si es la seca seca, pues sin regar puedes tener Granados, Ciruelos, Almendros, Cerezos.... busca variedades tradicionales.

El resto pues, procura aconstumbrar al arbol a poca agua.

Yo tengo naranjas de secano, nueces, limones, melocotones, nisperos.....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Oct 2012)

Mañana hago la primera incursión de la temporada en busca de Bolets, cerca de casa.

En principio no debería encontrar casi nada, pero ya empezamos a tener indicios.

saludos


----------



## WinstonSmith (25 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mañana hago la primera incursión de la temporada en busca de Bolets, cerca de casa.
> 
> En principio no debería encontrar casi nada, pero ya empezamos a tener indicios.
> 
> saludos



A mi las setas me dan un poco de miedo. :S 
Tenga cuidado señor Caronte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Oct 2012)

WinstonSmith dijo:


> A mi las setas me dan un poco de miedo. :S
> Tenga cuidado señor Caronte.



No se preocupe, son años ya y con profesionales....sólo las que conozcas muy bien, el resto no se toca 

A la camita que me levanto pronto a por ellas.

saludos


----------



## raum (25 Oct 2012)

Elusion Economia dijo:


> Hay algunos frutales que es mas no quieren mucha agua. No se cual sera tu zona de Murcia, si es la seca seca, pues sin regar puedes tener Granados, Ciruelos, Almendros, Cerezos.... busca variedades tradicionales.
> 
> El resto pues, procura aconstumbrar al arbol a poca agua.
> 
> Yo tengo naranjas de secano, nueces, limones, melocotones, nisperos.....



Si acostumbrarse se van a acostumbrar a la fuerza, las canalizaciones se han ido a tomar por saco y ni se sabe cuando van a arreglar para poder volver a enganchar. Donde tengo el bancalillo es en la zona de puerto lumbreras y llover llueve poquito o nada(este año despues de la riada ha llovido un par de veces cosa bastante extraña).

Aguantan los naranjos y los melocotoneros 7 u 8 meses sin agua?

Lo preguntaba por intentar algun plan de emergencia si no van a aguantar tanto tiempo como pillarme unos cuantos depositos de esos de mil litros y llamar para que me llevasen alguna cuba.

La verdad es que ando algo falto de pasta y no tengo ganas de hacer ninguna inversion extra, ya que bastante tengo con arreglar todos los destrozos que me ha hecho.


----------



## murpi (25 Oct 2012)

La semana que viene intentaré conseguir ajos de Las Pedroñeras para sembrar, y si no los consigo en el pueblo me pasaré por Las Pedroñeras.


----------



## Alvin Red (26 Oct 2012)

*Un pequeño resumen:*

Malo

-. Plaga de araña rojo a las judías verdes Perona perdida 100%, el ataque se extendió a la Judías verdes para pochas Alba perdida 30% y llego a la berenjenas perdida 0%, rozo a la judías del Ganxet perdidas 0%.
Lo logre atajar antes de que se extendiese más.
-. Tomates Mutxamiel perdida 100% debido a que las semillas tenían virus, entre ellos el virus del bronceado, tuve que arrancar 200 matas.

*Virus del bronceado (tomates)*






Normal

He arrancado otras 200 tomateras por acabar ya el ciclo, tomates pequeños o con alguna enfermedad.
Arrancado los pimientos de Padrón.

Bueno

Los pepinos que plante de prueba han dado flor, cocas del cambio climático.
200 tomateras nuevas, variedades mutxamiel de semillas reconocidas y mermade,
Me paso a las ensaladas y plantas verdes, lechuga maravilla y trocadero, escarola, ademas de espinacas y acelgas.
Planto guisantes.
Las judías del Ganxet que dan una alubia muy apreciada en Cataluña siguen su curso.

*Judías del Ganxet aun verdes*







Otros:
Ya tengo montada una SL dedicada principalmente al cultivo y la comercialización de productos ecológicos
Furgoneta nueva, bueno de segunda mano del año 2004, y grande.
Van creciendo las ventas en el mercado semanal y aparecen nuevos clientes pero las cosas en estos tiempos van despacio,


*Mi adquisición *





Foto del modelo, este no es el mio.


----------



## Elusion Economia (26 Oct 2012)

raum dijo:


> Si acostumbrarse se van a acostumbrar a la fuerza, las canalizaciones se han ido a tomar por saco y ni se sabe cuando van a arreglar para poder volver a enganchar. Donde tengo el bancalillo es en la zona de puerto lumbreras y llover llueve poquito o nada(este año despues de la riada ha llovido un par de veces cosa bastante extraña).
> 
> Aguantan los naranjos y los melocotoneros 7 u 8 meses sin agua?
> 
> ...



Los melocotoneros si, salvo que sean variedades muy especiales, sobre todo los duraznos aguantan muy bien, eso si no esperes calibres.

Los naranjos, pues te diria que no, salvo que tu tierra guarde mucho la humedad, si es arenisca lo podrias intentar. En mi caso, donde tengo el naranjo de secano es caliza, aun peor, pero aqui el año bueno de agua caen 1000 l, el año pasado no cayeron ni la mitad y esta sufriendo el pobre.


----------



## raum (26 Oct 2012)

Elusion Economia dijo:


> Los melocotoneros si, salvo que sean variedades muy especiales, sobre todo los duraznos aguantan muy bien, eso si no esperes calibres.
> 
> Los naranjos, pues te diria que no, salvo que tu tierra guarde mucho la humedad, si es arenisca lo podrias intentar. En mi caso, donde tengo el naranjo de secano es caliza, aun peor, pero aqui el año bueno de agua caen 1000 l, el año pasado no cayeron ni la mitad y esta sufriendo el pobre.



Gracias por la informacion, ya vere lo que hago pero pinta mal....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Oct 2012)

Llegué al mediodía, como esperaba no he cogido gran cosa. Había actividad de setas pero no de las comestibles.

Tan sólo dos Llanegues negres y un Bolet de Pipa ((Ganoderma lucidum) muy apreciado en la medicina china. 
El que he encontrado es un ejemplar espectacular de casi 700gr.

Aquí en Catalunya se secan y se utilizan de decoración. Los chinos matarían por él 

También he cogido 5,5kg de Castanyes 

Os pongo algo sobre el (Ganoderma lucidum):

"Língzhī (chino tradicional:靈芝; simplificado, chino:灵芝; japonés: reishi; Corea: yeongji, SAD: 영지) es el nombre de una de las formas (el basidiocarpo) del hongo Ganoderma lucidum (y que también se aplica a su pariente cercano Ganoderma tsugae) que crece en la zona más al norte de los bosques orientales. Estas dos especies de hongos se encuentran distribuidos por todo el mundo, tanto en zonas tropicales como en templadas, incluyendo Norteamérica, Sudamérica, África, Europa y Asia. Crece como un parásito o saprófito, sobre una gran variedad de árboles.1

Ganoderma lucidum goza de especial veneración en Asia, donde se ha utilizado en la medicina tradicional china como un medicamento por más de 4.000 años, convirtiéndose en una de las más antiguas setas de las que se tenga conocimiento hayan sido utilizadas en la medicina. Debido a los beneficios para la salud que se le atribuyen y a la aparente ausencia de efectos secundarios, ha logrado una buena reputación en Oriente como complemento alimenticio con efectos curativos.

Hay varias especies de lingzhi, científicamente se sabe que dentro de Ganoderma lucidum hay relaciones complejas y micólogos siguen investigando las diferencias entre las especies dentro de este complejo de especies.
Etimología

La palabra lingzhi es china y significa "hierba de la potencia espiritual", también ha sido descrita como "el hongo de la inmortalidad".

Su nombre deriva del griego ganos / γανος "brillo, lustre", por lo tanto "brillante" y dermis / δερμα "piel", mientras que el epíteto específico lucidum en latín significa "brillante" y tsugae se refiere al Hemlock (Tsuga).

Otro nombre japonés es mannentake, que significa "hongo de 10000 años".
Gonoderma applanatus

También es conocido como pilz.

En la naturaleza, las Ling-zhi crecen en la base y tocones de los árboles caducos, en especial de arce (National Audubon Society; Guía de campo de champiñones, 1993). Sólo dos o tres de 10.000 árboles, tendrán crecimiento de Lingzhi, por lo tanto, su forma silvestre en general es raro. Hoy en día, las Lingzhi son efectivamente cultivadas tanto en interiores donde están en condiciones estériles, como al aire libre en cualquiera de los registros o camas de madera."

Ganoderma lucidum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Este es mi ejemplar ( al lado de una botella de 5 litros)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aquí las Castanyes.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Saludos


----------



## Sealand (26 Oct 2012)

En otro hilo ha salido el tema de las fundaciones, como ven los amigos que se dedican a la agricultura ecológica hacerlo en lugar de como una sociedad o como autónomos hacerlo como una fundación cuyo objeto no sería la comercialización propiamente dicha de los productos sino la difusión de la agricultura sostenible, mantenimiento de la diversidad genética de nuestros cultivos, soberanía alimentaria, difusión de las bondades de la agricultura sostenible entre escolares, jubilados, etc. Por lo pronto fiscalmente sería mucho más rentable, se podríacontratar trabajadores, realizar actividades de todo tipo más allá de las puramente agrícolas siempre que estuvieran relacionadas con la actividad. Creo que incluso si alguien los tuviera, podría poner pisos a nombre de la fundación, con la consiguiente exención de IBI y cuyos ingresos irían directamente a engrosar el patrimonio de la fundación y a financiar sus actividades. La única pega es que las fundaciones son territorio de la casta y no sé hasta qué punto se puede crear una y que te dejen funcionar.

¿Alvin Red, te habías planteado hacer algo así antes de montar la sociedad?


----------



## WinstonSmith (26 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Llegué al mediodía, como esperaba no he cogido gran cosa. Había actividad de setas pero no de las comestibles.
> 
> Tan sólo dos Llanegues negres y un Bolet de Pipa ((Ganoderma lucidum) muy apreciado en la medicina china.
> El que he encontrado es un ejemplar espectacular de casi 700gr.
> ...



Las castañas son un autentico manjar. Lo malo es que al día siguiente parece uno un balón hinchable. :o
Yo este año ya las he probado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Oct 2012)

En vista de las castañas que tengo que me llegan hasta el 31 por la noche, he realizado una receta que encontré por ahí con una variante mía.

*PURÉ DE CASTAÑAS*

"Los ingredientes

1 kilo de castañas, 220 mililitros de leche, 90 gramos de mantequilla , una pizca de sal.
La preparación

Pon las castañas a cocer en una olla con agua y una pizca de sal. Pasados unos 20 minutos retíralas y cuando puedas manipularlas pélalas.

Pon las castañas peladas en un cuenco y vierte sobre ellas la leche que habrás calentado previamente. Incorpora la mantequilla y mezcla para que con el calor de la leche se funda, añade una pizca de sal y tritura"

Receta de Puré de castañas

La variante ha sido con 500gr de castañas, leche al gusto, SIN mantequilla y añadiendo:

- 2 zanahorias hervidas
- 4 coles de bruselas ( previamente hervidas y luego pasadas por la sartén)
- 1 cebolla tierna y 3 cabezas de ajo hasta quedar doradas.
- un poco de pimienta negra
- un poco de pimentón dulce
- Y queso parmesano rallado por encima

De muerteeeeeeeeeeeeee........:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (27 Oct 2012)

Ayuda burbujistas a un urbanita.

Tengo una modesta plantacion de pimientos en el balcon y hace tiempo que las hojas estan pachuchas y necesitan mas riego del normal para estar bien. Aun asi nunca recobran su forma normal.

Hace poco estan dando sus frutos y me he dado cuenta que hay como unas larvas muy muy pequeñas en los pimientos. En grupos son bastante agresivos con el fruto ya que son capaces de comerse la cubierta.

Son amarrillo naranjas. Muy pequeños, se mueven despacio y por el momento no vuelan. Estan por todas las hojas, pero en especial los frutos.

Miedo me da que sea la mosca blanca. Tuve una infestacion hara un año en un planta ornamental. Se identificar la mosca blanca pero su larva no estoy seguro. He mirado por internet pero no me aclaro.

Si puedo pondre fotos cuando haya mas luz.

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Oct 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Ayuda burbujistas a un urbanita.
> 
> Tengo una modesta plantacion de pimientos en el balcon y hace tiempo que las hojas estan pachuchas y necesitan mas riego del normal para estar bien. Aun asi nunca recobran su forma normal.
> 
> ...



Por las indicaciones que das no parece que sea mosca blanca, ya que desde bien pequeña es blanca.
La mosca blanca es fácil de tratar con jabón potásico.

Pero si pones fotos mejor, y seguro que Alvin o algún otro te echa/amos una mano.

Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (28 Oct 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Ayuda burbujistas a un urbanita.
> 
> Tengo una modesta plantacion de pimientos en el balcon y hace tiempo que las hojas estan pachuchas y necesitan mas riego del normal para estar bien. Aun asi nunca recobran su forma normal.
> 
> ...



Lo más probable es que tengas Heliosis, si no sera alguna oruga que se combate de igual manera.







Si haces cultivo ecológico tienes que usar el BACILLUS THURINGIENSIS KURSTAKI y si quieres añades un poco de aceite de neem a la mezcla. Si tanto te da, hay cantidad de productos químicos contra las orugas.

Los pimientos aunque pueden ser perennes de hojas caducas, normalmente son anuales. Es decir que duran como máximo un año y luego mueren, es normal por estas fechas que ya tengan las hojas decaídas y apenas produzcan bayas. Yo de ti las arrancaría y plantaría otra cosa p.e habas para la primavera.

@Caronte, yo aun son un novato no un experto, aunque como dice el dicho "la necesidad hace al maestro" y yo intento vivir del campo.

Respecto al tema de las fundaciones planteado por @Sealand, he estado mirando la legislación y veo difícil su encaje.

Una fundación administra un patrimonio donado o recibe aportaciones por sus asociados para un fin de interés general, una explotación agrícola no es, en si, un fin de interés general.

Asociación Española de Fundaciones
¿Asociación o fundación?: primero el proyecto, luego la forma jurídica - Canalsolidario.org


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Oct 2012)

@ Alvin, no seas tan modestillo , ya gustarían muchos agricultores saber lo que sabes. Que con interés se aprende y más con la práctica.

Si quieres recoger castañas para venta te indico el sitio por privado, puedes coger las que quieras si vas antes del puente de la semana ( imagino que se llenará de gente) que viene. A 1h15´ aprox. de donde vives. A pie de camino.

En 30 minutos cogí 5,5 kg y estaba lloviendo a ratos. En Mercabarna el precio medio eran un 4 eur/Kg.

Saludos


----------



## Sealand (28 Oct 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Respecto al tema de las fundaciones planteado por @Sealand, he estado mirando la legislación y veo difícil su encaje.
> 
> Una fundación administra un patrimonio donado o recibe aportaciones por sus asociados para un fin de interés general, una explotación agrícola no es, en si, un fin de interés general.
> 
> ...



Pero yo lo planteaba de forma que la actividad agrícola sea el objetivo. Hablo de ponerla como un medio para fomentar prácticas de cultivo más respetuosas con el medio ambiente, recuperación de cultivos tradicionales, recuperación de oficios tradicionales en proceso de desaparición, dinamización turística de zonas deprimidas o en proceso de despoblación... de manera que más que la cosecha en si, el objetivo fuera difundir este tipo de agricultura, oficios tradicionales, crear alternativas de empleo en zonas deprimidas (casi todas las agrícolas), etc. 

Yo si lo veo, el problema es que tiene que ser gente que tengo patrimonio y estar muy bien asesorado; además una cosa de estas no es para montarla solo, hace falta tener más gente que comparta tu visión y en la que confíes totalmente. Eso y que las fundaciones son coto privado de la casta.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Oct 2012)

Las castañas son un recurso excelente por su alto valor alimenticio y su facilidad de preparación como conservación. Todos los otoños recolecto unos pocos kilos. Algunas conservamos entre capas de arena en un recipiente grande dentro de la despensa. Hace unos años, había una cosecha abundante y a la vieja usanza preparamos unos montones de castañas entre capas alternas de helechos y tierra en el mismo monte. Así se conservan casi 3 meses frescas, ademas las castañas sobrantes, dentro del montón, en el mes de abril se transforman en un semillero muy frondoso lleno de pequeños castaños. La tinta del castaño ( Phytophthora cinnamomi) ha hecho muchos estragos en los últimos años en la zona.(extremadura) Este año debido a la sequía las castañas son mas pequeñas, pero en el mercado las encuentras por menos de 3 lereles.(caras)


----------



## megadeth (29 Oct 2012)

Interesantisimo documental. Si teneis un ratico no dejeis de verlo.

Una Granja para el Futuro on Vimeo


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (29 Oct 2012)

al final era loque yo me temia. mirad la sorpresa que me he llevado al dar la vuelta a esta hoja.


en principio hago agriculturaecologica pero estoy tan cabreado ahora mismo que estoy dispuesto hasta usar bombas si hace falta. :8:


se ve que la larva es amarilla y luego se hace blanca


----------



## Alvin Red (30 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ...
> Si quieres recoger castañas para venta te indico el sitio por privado, puedes coger las que quieras si vas antes del puente de la semana ( imagino que se llenará de gente) que viene. A 1h15´ aprox. de donde vives. A pie de camino.
> 
> En 30 minutos cogí 5,5 kg y estaba lloviendo a ratos. En Mercabarna el precio medio eran un 4 eur/Kg.
> ...



Gracias pero me voy a Prades (Tarragona), desde Mayo solo he tenido 4 días de vacaciones incluidos domingos y ya toca. Marcho hoy y estaré ahí hasta el domingo o el lunes.


----------



## Klendathu (31 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos! Lo primero enhorabuena por el hilo, me he leido el 1 y el 2, joer algunos es que ya casi sois de la familia,

Yo tengo un huerto en la azotea del edificio, empece por curiosidad hace 3 años y la verdad es que casi abandonado y en contra de todo pronostico me salen las cosas, este año le estoy dando mas caña, he hecho bancales con pales y cultivo en cajas de plastico (tipo fruta pero mas altas) ahora tengo lechugas, zanahorias, cebollas guisantes y habas, tambien tengo algunas tomateras y pimientos del anterior que subsisten, el sistema es muy simple (ya pondre fotos) pero tiene 2 problemas: el agua de riego es del grifo (pH alcalino y ademas no se como solucionarlo en plan sencillo) y el sol que en esta zona pega duro duro y necesito hacer sombreos.

Ademas de cara a lo que pueda pasar estoy modificando la casa de mis padres, tengo intencion de poner un huerto y cambiar todos los arboles ornamentales por otros que produzcan, de momento ya tengo el corral con 4 gallinas ( Eran 5 en origen pero una se fue volando, aparentemente rumbo al sur...supongo que la tendra algun vecino jeje). 

Leyendo a Mollison, el recomienda para permacultura urbana, coger una malla (27€ en Aki de 5x1m) y hacer un circulo con ella, luego recubrir las paredes interiores con plastico (de ese negro de las obras 4€ 4x4m), como resultado tengo 2 maceteros de 1.60m de radio, es otra forma rapida de hacer un bancal elevado, los proximos 2 los voy a hacer con malla de plastico que es mas barata, a ver que tal.

Hay un libro que encontre en el torrent, buscando el de Edible forest gardens que recomendabais, baje un pack con un monton de libros, entre ellos me ha gustado mucho: Toolbox For Sustainable City Living Complete, tiene cosas curiosas como trampas para cucarachas para alimentar a los pollos...y sistemas de acuicultura... habla un poco de todo, el pack lo podeis bajar de aqui.

Gardening, Farming, Ecology and the Environment Mini-pack Update (download torrent) - TPB

No me enrollo mas, saludos a todos y buenas cosechas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Oct 2012)

Klendathu dijo:


> Hola a todos! Lo primero enhorabuena por el hilo, me he leido el 1 y el 2, joer algunos es que ya casi sois de la familia,
> 
> Yo tengo un huerto en la azotea del edificio, empece por curiosidad hace 3 años y la verdad es que casi abandonado y en contra de todo pronostico me salen las cosas, este año le estoy dando mas caña, he hecho bancales con pales y cultivo en cajas de plastico (tipo fruta pero mas altas) ahora tengo lechugas, zanahorias, cebollas guisantes y habas, tambien tengo algunas tomateras y pimientos del anterior que subsisten, el sistema es muy simple (ya pondre fotos) pero tiene 2 problemas: el agua de riego es del grifo (pH alcalino y ademas no se como solucionarlo en plan sencillo) y el sol que en esta zona pega duro duro y necesito hacer sombreos.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido y alguna fotito del huerto para los foreros más urbanos te lo agradecerían seguro.

Saludos


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos, quiero poner un par de gallinas en el huerto por el tema de huevos y para poder aprovechar el guano, y asi no tener que traerlo desde la otra punta del pueblo. La pregunta es, ¿que raza de gallinas me aconsejais que aguante el invierno?, las heladas son frecuentes, pero debiles (-1ºC ~ -5ºC lo normal, y algunas puntas de -10ºC, aunque alguna de -15ºC tambien).


----------



## endeudado (31 Oct 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Hola a todos, quiero poner un par de gallinas en el huerto por el tema de huevos y para poder aprovechar el guano, y asi no tener que traerlo desde la otra punta del pueblo. La pregunta es, ¿que raza de gallinas me aconsejais que aguante el invierno?, las heladas son frecuentes, pero debiles (-1ºC ~ -5ºC lo normal, y algunas puntas de -10ºC, aunque alguna de -15ºC tambien).



pregunta a los vecinos, lo mejor son las mestizas de la zona donde tengas el huerto, con un poco de suerte puedes comprarlas a algún criador local que te puede aconsejar mejor


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31 Oct 2012)

endeudado dijo:


> pregunta a los vecinos, lo mejor son las mestizas de la zona donde tengas el huerto, con un poco de suerte puedes comprarlas a algún criador local que te puede aconsejar mejor



Gracias. o

Preguntare a los vecinos del pueblo, aunque con lo raros que son.....


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Oct 2012)

El artista neoyorquino de origen puertorriqueño Ray Villafañe ha vuelto este año a decorar con sus terroríficas esculturas elaboradas a partir de calabazas el Jardín Botánico de Nueva York, ante la atónita mirada de los viandantes y la curiosidad no exenta de miedo de los niños.




Precisamente para los niños a los que daba clases de arte en un colegio empezó Villafañe a tallar sus calabazas para Halloween, hace ahora 13 años. Su fama le valió el calificativo de "Picasso" y el año pasado decidió colaborar con el Botánico y exponer sus esculturas en un espacio al que llamó "*El jardín encantado de las calabazas".*

[YOUTUBE]ZM_9lLI717Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Nov 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Gracias. o
> 
> Preguntare a los vecinos del pueblo, aunque con lo raros que son.....



Pienso igual, nadie como los vecinos de la zona.



lamolilla dijo:


> Hola, me encanta este hilo y el foro en general, yo también tengo un huerto en el pueblo del que estoy super orgullosa, os dejo una foto, igual no os parece gran cosa pero a mí me llena mucho. Espero poder ayudar, aunque yo también son un poco novata.



Bienvenida, con ese huerto ya se puede comer bien 



Rudy Calzado dijo:


> El artista neoyorquino de origen puertorriqueño Ray Villafañe ha vuelto este año a decorar con sus terroríficas esculturas elaboradas a partir de calabazas el Jardín Botánico de Nueva York, ante la atónita mirada de los viandantes y la curiosidad no exenta de miedo de los niños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La madre que lo parió :8:::....que bueno!!.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (1 Nov 2012)

Sobre las gallinas, a mis ex-cuñados y mi hermana le "han volado" este año, 3 y 2 gallinas respectivamente. 

No las ha robado ningun vecino:







Aunque no los veais, ellas están al acecho. Proteger bien vuestro gallinero, evitando ademas que puedan excavar y entrar por debajo.

Yo ya me he quedado sin huerto, lo tenía junto al almacen que tebnía alquilado para la empresa y hace un mes devolvimos las llaves.

La causa principal: los robos. 

En el ultimo se me llevarón hasta el monocultor que teniamos, ademas de mi bicicleta y un cargador de un coche del crio. 

Ahora estoy en busqueda de alquilar algún huerto. Si alquien concoe alguno por la zona del Baix Llobregat sur, pues se agradece.

Castañas: en mi casa este año no hemos comprado. A 4 €/k que se las coman los ricos.
Ibamos a juntarnos para ir varias familas a coger castañas, pero al final no fuimos, no por lo que te ahorras, ya que te lo gastas en gasolina, si no para que los crios disfruten.

Caronte, hace unas semanas vi las primeras setas en la vertiente noreste de la Serralada del Garraf, de las que yo conozco no había ninguna que valiese la pena.

Por cierto en el colegio del crio han dibhecho un grafiti con el nombre del colegio (grafiti oficial) y en la I, han puesto una seta...........je,je,je
je,je,je
si la amanita muscaria ja,ja,ja,ja,ja


----------



## Klendathu (1 Nov 2012)

Vaya... Lo siento por el huerto, a ver si te sale algo pronto.

De las gallinas, yo las tengo en zona urbana, asi que zorros no creo, ademas tengo perro. Es muy raro la primera noche 1 desparecio, no hay plumas, ni cadaver ni ningun resto ni pista... tanto es asi que pense que estaba por el jardin y al verse sola y con el perro, pues se habia escondido...

La segunda noche las vi saltar holgadamente la valla de 2 metros del corral... curioso, la mayoria de los videos que he visto y libros con una vallita de 1m ya estaba bien, pero mia las mias eran voladoras...

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Nov 2012)

Klendathu dijo:


> Vaya... Lo siento por el huerto, a ver si te sale algo pronto.
> 
> De las gallinas, yo las tengo en zona urbana, asi que zorros no creo, ademas tengo perro. Es muy raro la primera noche 1 desparecio, no hay plumas, ni cadaver ni ningun resto ni pista... tanto es asi que pense que estaba por el jardin y al verse sola y con el perro, pues se habia escondido...
> 
> ...



Córtales las plumas, hombre.

Como les dé por volar, 2 metros es poco. Pueden con más.


----------



## Klendathu (1 Nov 2012)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Córtales las plumas, hombre.
> 
> Como les dé por volar, 2 metros es poco. Pueden con más.



Si si, ya lo hice, 24h tarde pero lo hice, Gracias de todos modos!:cook::cook:


----------



## endeudado (1 Nov 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Sobre las gallinas, a mis ex-cuñados y mi hermana le "han volado" este año, 3 y 2 gallinas respectivamente.
> 
> No las ha robado ningun vecino:
> 
> ...



yo este año he perdido por diversas circunstancias aproximadamente el 10% de mi gallinero, en canarias no tenemos zorros, zorras si pero ese es otro tema, los animales pueden morir por diversas circunstancias.


----------



## endeudado (1 Nov 2012)

poco a poco voy camino de la "autosuficiencia"


----------



## Klendathu (2 Nov 2012)

Hola! bueno pues os pongo unas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo:

Aqui el bancal elevado estilo Mollison, de momento lleva carton, papel, restos de poda (el dice incluso poner ropa vieja y basura) a falta de compost y estiercol, luego empezare el siguiente, mi idea es hacer 4 o 5 de estos








Y aqui la que tengo liada en la azotea: 







La idea es continuar haciendo "bancales" asi, aunque puede que por economia haga bancales tipo Mollison aprovecando los pales... Lo peor de todo subir los sacos de compost....Bufff, estoy por mezclar el compost con poliestireno para que cunda mas

Lo que me tiene ocupado ahora es condensar el agua del ambiente, cuando subo por las mañanas el suelo esta absolutamente humedo, vamos que podria pasar un mocho y regar  

Ademas del destilador solar que habeis puesto y que estoy probando, habia pensado en hacer un condensador usando la idea de este video pero a pequeña escala (bidon de 200l, bomba de acuario, etc) 

Procedimiento de Obtencion de Agua del Aire por Condensacion Profunda - YouTube

Tambien voy a probar simplemente a poner una botella llena de agua en las cajas, esperando asi incrementar el rocio.... ya veremos, espero vuestras sugerencias

saludos

Edito para poner bien las fotos


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Nov 2012)

Klendathu dijo:


> Hola! bueno pues os pongo unas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo:
> 
> Aqui el bancal elevado estilo Mollison, de momento lleva carton, papel, restos de poda (el dice incluso poner ropa vieja y basura) a falta de compost y estiercol, luego empezare el siguiente, mi idea es hacer 4 o 5 de estos
> 
> ...



Vigila con las azoteas, que muchas no estan preparadas para aguantar mucho peso.

Si la estructura es vieja, pues peor aun.

De memoria me suena que no se deben sobrepasar los 0,2-0,3 kg/cm2, lo que seria una columna de agua de 0,2-0,3 m.

Entra en el foro de soloarquitectura y lo comentas.

Que por unos tomates no acabes con un buen follon.


Piensa que cuando riegas tendras una densidad en el terreno de la maceta de unos 1,6-1,8 g/cm3, en seco dependera de lo poroso que tengas el terreno de la maceta.

Para que te hagas una idea, si tuvises una piscina no podrias llenarla mas de 20-30 cm. Excepto que la terraza este preparada, off course.

Te dejo un hilo para que te saque de dudas.......o te cree mas aun:::::: 

Yo de ti me andaria con ojo.

Piscina 1500 litros en terraza/ático (casa adosada))

Suerte


----------



## Sealand (2 Nov 2012)

La misteriosa desaparición de las abejas:

[YOUTUBE]smFks4D7-wE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## endeudado (3 Nov 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> La misteriosa desaparición de las abejas:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]smFks4D7-wE[/YOUTUBE]



triste pero cierto, en mi zona hay una plaga de avispas impresionante, cada vez menos abejas.


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Nov 2012)

Vamos alla ...

Unos de mis últimos racimos de tomates, el virus que tenían unas tomateras que plante se ha extendido a todas las tomateras que tienen frutos y las he de arrancar.







También he de arrancar los pimientos rojos y las berenjenas ya que comienzan a dar muy poca producción.







Aun sigo recolectando muchos pimientos verdes pero nadie me los compra.

Plante nuevas tomateras, a ver si dan algo y no se han contaminado sino tendré que arrancarlas.







Tengo plantadas lechugas, escarola, espinacas, acelgas, judías del ganxet y esta semana plantares habas y los plantones de guisantes.



















Sigo con los destrozos, judías alba que tenia para pochas y que fueron atacadas por la araña roja, intente salvarlas pero también las he de arrancar.







Zona "lounge" del huerto, aun en construcción, una pequeña zona para celebrar fiestas. etc. :







Por último una foto general de parte del huerto la semana pasada, esta semana habrán cambios.







En el próximo post pongo fotos de las escarolas con y sin sombrero, el sombrero se pone para que la parte central quede casi blanca y así no amarguen.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (14 Nov 2012)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Vamos alla ...
> 
> Unos de mis últimos racimos de tomates, el virus que tenían unas tomateras que plante se ha extendido a todas las tomateras que tienen frutos y las he de arrancar.
> 
> ...



Alvin, sin desanimarse, que en el campo estas cosas están a la orden del día.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Nov 2012)

El tema de las gallinas en el balcón he leido comentarios acerca de que hay ordenanzas urbanísticas que prohiben estos animales.

No digo que no lo hagáis, al contrario, pero sí saber bien qué se hace y dónde se mete uno. No sé si dependerá de cada municipio o es algo generalizado, es un tema que nunca me ha dado por investigar: la legalidad de tener gallinas en el balcón ::


----------



## rubasic (14 Nov 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> El tema de las gallinas en el balcón he leido comentarios acerca de que hay ordenanzas urbanísticas que prohiben estos animales.
> 
> No digo que no lo hagáis, al contrario, pero sí saber bien qué se hace y dónde se mete uno. No sé si dependerá de cada municipio o es algo generalizado, es un tema que nunca me ha dado por investigar: la legalidad de tener gallinas en el balcón ::



Hostias, ¿en serio? Me parece practicamente inviable, dependiendo de las dimensiones del balcón quizá pero buff, yo lo desaconsejaría. Las gallinas son unos seres muy muy guarros. Quién tenga un balcón quizá pueda poner otras cosas cómo tomates o lechugas y cambiarlos por huevos y/o pollos con otra gente. Me parece mejor opción que lo de las gallinas.


----------



## Klendathu (14 Nov 2012)

rubasic dijo:


> Hostias, ¿en serio? Me parece practicamente inviable, dependiendo de las dimensiones del balcón quizá pero buff, yo lo desaconsejaría. Las gallinas son unos seres muy muy guarros. Quién tenga un balcón quizá pueda poner otras cosas cómo tomates o lechugas y cambiarlos por huevos y/o pollos con otra gente. Me parece mejor opción que lo de las gallinas.



Si así es hay ordenanzas, las de mi pueblo se resumen en que si molestas a los vecinos pues las tienes que quitar, yo las tengo en un jardín grande y sin gallo no creo que haya problema...

Para un piso las codornices pueden ser mejor opción y además de los huevos puedes criarlas. 

Saludos


----------



## Sealand (17 Nov 2012)

Una chorradita, ¿alguien ha probado a usar cabello humano como abono?



> Pelo humano para jardinería y agricultura
> 
> World Response Group, fundada en 2001, desarrolla productos fabricados a partir de cabello
> 
> ...



Pelo humano para jardinería y agricultura - Público.es

Doy por hecho que se trata de pelo sin tintes ni nada que se le parezca y que si sirve para pelo humano también valdrá el de los chuchos, mininos y demás. Es gol de señor y tal pero la idea pinta bien, nos vemos pidiendo al peluquero que nos guarde las greñas para llevar ::





FoSz2 dijo:


> El tema de las gallinas en el balcón he leido comentarios acerca de que hay ordenanzas urbanísticas que prohiben estos animales.
> 
> No digo que no lo hagáis, al contrario, pero sí saber bien qué se hace y dónde se mete uno. No sé si dependerá de cada municipio o es algo generalizado, es un tema que nunca me ha dado por investigar: la legalidad de tener gallinas en el balcón ::



El tema de las gallinas creo que va más por el número y la suciedad/ruido que puedan originar y de tus vecinos. Imagino que si vives en el Barrio de Salamanca es más probable que los vecinos se escandalicen de que tengas gallinas en vez de comprar huevos en una tienda como hace la gente de bien 

Yo tengo un amigo que vive en un piso y tienen montadas en el patio una jaula grande con colorines, canarios, periquitos y más y otras más pequeñas con perdices del suegro que es cazador. Los vecinos no se quejan, al contrario, cada fin de semana tiene los críos del bloque en casa para ver los pajarillos ::


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (19 Nov 2012)

Alguien ha probado las trampas de color amarillo?

Voy a hacer unas en plan lonchafina con posits (post-it), pero no se que pegamento poner. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

Mas o menos como lo hace el tipo este.

[YOUTUBE]LMftYRNOPwk[/YOUTUBE]


Me respondo a mi mismo. El video dice "petroleum jelly". Traducido es vaselina.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Nov 2012)

Lo siento chicos, ayer escuché que esta avispa china ya ha llegado a Catalunya haciendo mucho daño a los castaños de la comarca de La Selva ( donde fuí a cojer castañas), ahora sólo le queda expandirse, suerte a los que tengan castaños ::::

" La "avispa china" (Dryocosmus kuriphilus Yasumatsu), un parásito "importado", amenaza el enorme patrimonio de castañares de Italia, más de 780.000 hectáreas que representan el 7.5 % de la superficie de bosques del país. La producción de miel de castaño corre el riesgo de reducirse dramáticamente. Los eucaliptos también sufren el ataque de otro parásito, "psilla", que produce efectos desastrosos e incluso mortales para estos árboles. ¿Qué podemos hacer? ¿Qué pueden hacer los apicultores para defender este importantísimo recurso botánico y poder continuar produciendo la miel y el polen monofloral de castaño?


El castaño: caracteriza el ambiente y la producción italiana

Italia es es tercer país del mundo en producción de castañas, y uno de los pocos donde se ha iniciado progresivamente a valorizar esta miel de color ámbar y característico sabor con tonalidades amargas. En Italia se producen varios cientos de toneladas de esta apreciada miel y entre 50 y 70 mil toneladas de castañas: el 46 % se produce en la región de Campaña (principalmente en la provincia de Avellino), el 18 % en Calabria, el 16 % en Lazio, el 7,7 % en Toscana y el 5 % en Piemonte.



piante di castagno in vivaioComo ha llegado esta plaga

La introducción de este parásito, hacia el año 2000, ha sido consecuencia de una importación por parte de los viveros italianos, de especies de castaños no autóctonos, no se sabe muy bien de dónde. Estas variedades nuevas de castaños tenían la particularidad de crecer rápidamente y producir castañas de un calibre mucho mayor, incluso el doble de las autóctonas, pero que prácticamente no sabían a nada. El objetivo era obtener una mayor remuneración por el tamaño de la castaña (cuantas menos castañas se necesiten para completar un kilo, más se paga por las castañas), y la consecuencia ha sido la difusión de este terrible parásito. En los años sucesivos, el cinípido, en parte debido a la subestima de la gravedad del fenómeno, se ha difundido en toda Italia y ha infestado toda la Europa occidental tras haber colonizado Japón, Estados Unidos, Canadá y otras regiones del mundo.
La lucha química contra el cinípido: completamente inútil!

bottiglie di pesticidi Para combatir el cinípido Galligeno, el uso de productos químicos, aparte de los daños que produce, es inútil, caro e ineficaz: es difícil, o mejor dicho casi imposible, llegar con los pesticida a la parte externa de las inervaciones foliares (posicionada hacia arriba) y a la parte más cercana al terreno. Los cinípidos se pueden atacar únicamente en los pocos días en los que, sin nutrirse, deponen cientos de huevos sobre los tallos y hojas de las plantas. Sinembargo, se ha visto (usando trampas cromotípicas amarillas), que en un mismo lugar, el cinípido nace, cada año en un periodo diferente según las condiciones climáticas, con el agravante de que no nacen todas en contemporánea sino de forma escalonada en un arco de tiempo variable. Esto hace que sobrevivan a los tratamientos químicos una cantidad de insectos más que suficiente para garantizar la presencia del parásito en el territorio.

Experiencias en las que se han dado varios tratamientos sucesivos, incluso diarios, realizados en Lazio y Campaña, no han conseguido erradicar el cinípido ni siquiera en castañares jóvenes, podados para que se mantengan bajos y no se desarrollen en altura, y situados en una zona de llanura.

Por otra parte esta lucha química corre el riesgo de destruir:

Especies locales resistentes capaces de sobrevivir y combatir el cinípido,
Especies locales que tiene la potencialidad de combatir el cinípido, pero que considerando que la llegada de este parásito es bastante reciente, todavía no han "seleccionado" los individuos.
Especies locales que combaten otros parásitos del castaño (cidia para combatir el balanino). Probablemente no se conseguirían frenar los daños del cinípido, pero se eliminaría el predador de los balaninos, cidia, y como consecuencia se perderían muchísimas más castañas de las que se pierden actualmente por la podredumbre que causa el balanino.


signale di periccolo mortale con crocce sopra e scritta sotto La única posibilidad es encontrar un nuevo equilibrio ecológico: la lucha biológica

El uso, que además está prohibido, de pesticidas, además de ser ineficiente contra a avispa china, daña el medio ambiente, contamina las faldas acuíferas y mata los antagonistas autóctonos del cinípido.

La estrategia puesta en juego para contener dentro de unos límites aceptables, el cinípido, ha sido introducida por el Profesor Alberto Alma, de la universidad de Turín, que es el responsable de la lucha biológica en Piemonte.

El Ministerio de la Agricultura y la Región Piemonte han llegado a la conclusión de que no existe una alternativa válida a la lucha biológica, y han lanzado un plano de acción trienal que ha dado ya resultados eficaces, y que concilia la defensa de la castañicultura y del medio ambiente.



torymus aureus sinensisEste plano de acción prevee la reproducción y liberación de mejor antagonista del cinípido, el Torymus, un pariente cercano que proviene también de China, y que coloniza el territorio donde se introduce con tiempos biológicos relativamente lentos: alrededor de 1,5 km2 al año. Por lo tanto cada Región tendrá que reproducir una cantidad de Torymus suficiente para contrastar la avispa china. Obviamente los castaños reaccionarán positivamente a mano que la cantidad de cinípidos disminuya por la acción del antagonista. La acción sinérgica de destrucción de las larvas por parte de los cinípidos locales y el antagonista introducido y naturalizado (Torymus sinensis) reducirá los daños del cinípido galligeno a niveles prácticamente irrisorios.

Se prevee que para llegar a este nuevo equilibrio sean necesarios diez años o más. De hecho, la reproducción y liberación del antagonista necesita una gran inversión de capital y recursos durante varios años. Lo que también es cierto es que en algunas zonas del Piemonte ya se ha conseguido reducir la infestación y llegar a un equilibrio biológico favorable a las plantas.

Esperamos que una estrategia análoga sea adoptada y activada lo antes posible para combatir la parasitosis del bioinvasor, el psilla, que está amenazando la supervivencia de los eucaliptos italianos.



Qué pueden hacer los apicultores

Los apicultores que trabajan en las zonas con castañares deben:
bloque notes bianco con penna apoggiata sotra

aprender a reconocer este parásito del castaño.
Señalar a las autoridades competentes la presencia del parásito.
Pedir a las entidades locales que se haga una inversión de capital adecuada y lo antes posible para crear y activar las estaciones de reproducción del predador antagonista.
Colaborar, cuando necesario, con las autoridades para liberar los Torymus, sabiendo que habrá que convivir con este nuevo insecto, tal y como ha sucedido ya en China y Japón con el cáncer de la corteza (enfermedad devastante en el momento en que el patógeno llegó desde América, pero que actualmente no es tan dañosa como al principio).

Francesco Panella

mipaafEl 24 de junio se ha desarrollado la comisión técnica de la castañicultura en el Ministerio de las políticas agrícolas, alimentarias y forestales, que ha decidido asignar un millón de euros para afrontar la emergencia. Todos de acuerdo sobre la necesidad de dedicar fondos y actuar en sinergia con entes ya presentes en el territorio.

El viernes 24 de junio 2011 se desarrolló en la sala "Cavour" del Ministerio de las políticas agrícolas y forestales, la reunión de la sección "frutos secos - subsección castañas" con la participación de representantes del ministerio, representantes de las regiones, de las provincias, de las ciudades y de las asociaciones de productores de castañas.

Durante la reunión se expusieron y se discutieron las lineas de acción que propone el ministerio para hacer frente a la emergencia causada por la Cinípide del castaño.

El Ministerio ha comunicado que ha asignado un millón de euros inmediatamente disponibles para iniciar acciones que se desarrollarán siguiendo cuatro directrices, dando prioridad a las dos primeras:



• La constitución de áreas de pre-multiplicación del Torymus sinensis, antagonista natural del Drycosmus kuriphilus (la Cinípide gallígeno del castaño). Las Regiones tendrán la responsabilidad de presentar los proyectos de construcción de estos centros en sus territorios, y el Ministerio los financiará;

• la potenciación del centro de reproducción de la Universidad de Turín Divapra, dirigido por el profesor Don Alberto Alma, que ha sido el primer laboratorio que se ha ocupado de multiplicar el Torymus;

• Una evaluación de las directrices de la investigación, especialmente las que estudian la adaptación del antagonista al territorio, la incidencia del Cinípide sobre la producción de castañas y las posibles hibridaciones del Torymus sinensis con especies endémicas;

• Una mayor colaboración con el Inea (Instituto nacional de la economía agraria) y con las asociaciones presentes en el territorio, que tendrán que fornir datos sobre la presencia de los castañares, seguir los procedimientos de intervención a nivel local e informar correctamente a los operadores sobre las acciones a realizar.

Los participantes han reiterado al Ministerio la urgencia de poner inmediatamente a disposición los recursos económicos para hacer frente a la emergencia, además de la necesidad de que participen todas las Regiones afectadas por el problema.

El Ministerio se ha comprometido a destinar, aparte de los fondos ya disponibles, otros fondos para hacer frente a la emergencia, además de recalcar la necesidad de iniciar una serie de acciones que sean cada vez más sinérgicas con las estructuras locales"

Lucha sanitaria contra el cinípido del castaño, terrible plaga que amenaza los castaños italianos


----------



## Sealand (19 Nov 2012)

Los apicultores franceses están contra las cuerdas por culpa del frelón asiático: Vespa velutina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre, por lo visto ya ha habido avistamientos en Guipuzcoa.

Las hijas de puta pueden destrozar una colonia en cuestión de minutos y las abejas europeas están totalmente indefensas:

[YOUTUBE]yYGWDkiJ_Cc[/YOUTUBE]

Mientras, las abejas japonesas juegan en otra liga (un listo ha colgado un comentario diciendo que hasta sus abejas son más listas que las nuestras :XX: ):

[YOUTUBE]K6m40W1s0Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Nov 2012)

Otra semana, mañana mercado.

He recolectado una delicatessen, no se si tendrá salida.







Pochas del ganxet, las judías del ganxet tienen mucha fama y se pagan bien por eso nadie las recoge como pochas, ademas las pochas sin estar en conserva, frescas, duran poco,

Pongo los siguientes links para que hablen ellos:

Pa amb tomàquet: Pochas del ganxet con chipirones


> Karlos Arguiñano explica siempre que tiene ocasión las cualidades de las pochas. Son judías acabadas de recolectar, vienen con su vaina y cuecen en poco tiempo. Yo no las había visto jamás de cerca y tenía muchas ganas de probarlas.
> 
> El otro día cuando salimos a desayunar pasamos como siempre por delante del mercado, en los tenderetes de fuera, en las pagesas, las vi... ¡¡¡¡¡pochas!!!!! le dije a mi compañero, y me acerqué como una posesa al puesto. La señora me dijo que eran pochas del ganxet, que sólo estaban a la venta durante unos quince días. Me llevé todas las que le quedaban.
> 
> Riquísimas!!!!!



Las mejores pochas. Artículos. Especial Gastronomía. EL CORREO DIGITAL.


> ...
> Ningún plato de pochas puede codearse con las fabadas de Casa Gerardo y Casa Marcial (Arriondas). Y tampoco con las mongetes del ganxet con butifarra y coliflor del Hispania, en Arenys de Mar, y del Cingle, en Vacarisses. Sean hechas las pochas por navarros, riojano o los más célebres chefs vascos. *Y si tiene la posibilidad de probar unas pochas de mongetes del ganxet, de fabes o de alubia blanca planchada, llegará al sumo placer; privilegio que requiere de la amistad con algún cocinero o agricultor especializado en la materia. *
> ....



La lastima es que se ha de ser un buen gourmet para saber que tengo oro en pochas. 

Nuevo tipo de bancal buscando soluciones baratas, estos están preparados para recibir planteles de guisantes, también pruebo una malla plástica de tutorar. Es más fuerte que las usuales, no es que me guste el plástico pero así me ahorra mucho tiempo.







Más pruebas de bancales ..







Quien diría que estamos casi en Diciembre, pepinos creciendo, No creo que produzcan muchos.













Mañana vendo por primera vez espinacas, acelgas y escarola, aun he de mejorar mi técnica de cultivo y presentación de las escarolas, ya pondré fotos.

Mis tomateras parecen que se han curado de la virosis, ¿seria como un resfriado tomatal? y aun dan tomates majos, por eso y porque mi compañera no quiere no las he arrancado. Hay tomateras nuevas creciendo, algunas ya con flor.

Por cierto, estoy intentando tener más puntos de venta, si alguien esta interesado en montar algo ecológico por Barcelona que me envié un privado a ver si podemos cooperar.


----------



## Sealand (8 Dic 2012)

De nuevo sistemas de cultivo hidropónicos caseros en el programa americano sobre gente que se prepara para el madmax, a partir del minuto 31:

DDP-2x05-Sinister@1chann -_- | SockShare


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Dic 2012)

Jo.der que hijas de su madre esas avispas. Como se cargan a las abejas. 


¿alguién se ha leido "el enjambre"? La pelicula no cuenta que es muy, muy flojilla.

Me lo ha recordado.

Y creo recordar que los castaños en españa ya estan jo.didos con una enfermedad, como vengan mas de fuera y el abandono generalizado de los bosques, sera la puntilla.


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Dic 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> De nuevo sistemas de cultivo hidropónicos caseros en el programa americano sobre gente que se prepara para el madmax, a partir del minuto 31:
> 
> DDP-2x05-Sinister@1chann -_- | SockShare



No he visto el video pero he oido hablar de la hidroponía. Mi duda es que la solución con nutrientes de dónde la sacas en el madmax?


----------



## Sealand (8 Dic 2012)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Jo.der que hijas de su madre esas avispas. Como se cargan a las abejas.
> 
> 
> ¿alguién se ha leido "el enjambre"? La pelicula no cuenta que es muy, muy flojilla.
> ...



Lo de Italia como si lo viera... Giuseppe, he visto en una feria unas castañas de China como huevos de gallina... nos traemos unos cuantos centenares de árboles de China en contenedor por cuatro duros y sin pasar controles, sin que se entere ni dios y en unos años nos comemos a la competencia. Total, ¿qué es lo peor que puede pasar? :ouch:



FoSz2 dijo:


> No he visto el video pero he oido hablar de la hidroponía. Mi duda es que la solución con nutrientes de dónde la sacas en el madmax?



En este vídeo (y en otro de la primera temporada del programa que ya subí) han creado un ecosistema autosostenible, una especie de circuito cerrado. Usan peces y algas para sustentar a las plantas. En el agua se crían algas, que dan de comer a los peces que aportan los nutrientes que se suministran a las plantas con el regadío y las plantas a su vez filtran el agua que volverá cristalina a los estanques de los peces. Al mismo tiempo peces y en última instancia las algas serían sostenibles.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (8 Dic 2012)

Muy buena idea me parece este cultivo de hidroponía en bambú.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Dic 2012)

Pronto hará un año que empece la aventura de vivir de las verduras, en palabras llanas de ser "pages".

No solo eso pues he tenido que conjugar la producción con la comercialización, el aprender a cultivar y encontrar nichos donde ir colocando lo producido, ademas de adquirir productos ecológicos producidos por otros para ampliar mi oferta. A eso se ha de añadir el tiempo gastado en rollos administrativos y burocráticos para los organismos públicos. Muchas horas y muchas agujetas.

Ahora que los días son cortos es momento de planificar lo que se plantara para el próximo año y las rotaciones a efectuar.

Foto actual de parte del huerto:






Después de muchas movidas, al final, parece que me quedare con todo el invernadero 1.500 m2, si lo logro ya podre tramitar el certificado de cultivo ecológico, el CCPAE. 

Unas fotos de la evolución de nuestra parada en el mercado semanal:

Al principio ni clientes, ni productos:






Mucho producto propio pero pocos clientes:






Ahora el mercado se ha consolidado, hay clientes pero echo en falta los productos que teníamos en verano, tenemos mucho producto eco comprado a otros productores:











Veremos como nos viene el 2013, repito mi llamada, si alguien esta interesado en participar o colaborar en montar una tienda de productos ecológicos y directos de "pages" que me envié un privado,


----------



## Sealand (10 Dic 2012)

Alvin, ¿hay alguna organización, asociación, sindicato de productores no castucil a nivel nacional o autonómico con la que coordinar tus esfuerzos? Si fuerais capaces de juntaros todos los productores ecológicos y montar una cooperativa con personal reclutado de cualquiera de las cooperativas de agricultura "industrial" existentes y con experiencia en comercialización podríais darle un empujón importante a vuestro negocio.


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Dic 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> En este vídeo (y en otro de la primera temporada del programa que ya subí) han creado un ecosistema autosostenible, una especie de circuito cerrado. Usan peces y algas para sustentar a las plantas. En el agua se crían algas, que dan de comer a los peces que aportan los nutrientes que se suministran a las plantas con el regadío y las plantas a su vez filtran el agua que volverá cristalina a los estanques de los peces. Al mismo tiempo peces y en última instancia las algas serían sostenibles.



Pero yo me refería a fabricarte tu mismo la solución nutritiva, no a montarte un ecosistema. Que sería perfecto eso, pero mucho más complicado de hacer y requiere mucho más espacio.

Es el problema que le veo a la hidroponía, ¿de dónde se sacan los líquidos esos con los nutrientes exactos que la planta necesita?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Dic 2012)

Los abonos líquidos se sacan de las mismas plantas, restos vegetales de la cocina, plantas silvestres como ortiga, consuelda, algas, etc.., también puedes disolver compost, tierra de lombriz en agua.

[YOUTUBE]agKmUrkr-zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klendathu (10 Dic 2012)

Es mejor la acuaponia, puede que un poco mas complicada pero hay que tener en cuenta que el beneficio es doble (Peces y hortalizas) 

Hay unos cuantos videos buenos en The Pirate Bay sobr el tema, bajadlos con torrent y echadles un ojo (backyards acuaponics) 

Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Dic 2012)

Rudy, no sé si lo comentas por mí o no. Yo no sé mucho de cultivos en general y menos de hidroponía, pero creo que los abonos líquidos que has puesto no es lo mismo que la solución nutritiva hidropónica. 

De los primeros resultados de guglear un poco (http://www.drcalderonlabs.com/Hidroponicos/Soluciones1.html):


> En los cultivos Hidropónicos todos los elementos esenciales se suministran a las plantas disolviendo las sales fertilizantes en agua para preparar la solución de nutrientes. La elección de las sales que deberán ser usadas depende de un elevado número de factores. La proporción relativa de iones que debemos añadir a la composición se comparará con la nacesaria en la formulación del nutriente; (...) Las diferentes sales fertilizantes que podemos usar para la solución de nutrientes tienen a la vez diferente solubilidad, es decir, la medida de la concentración de sal que permanece en solución cuando la disolvemos en agua; si una sal tiene baja solubilidad, solamente una pequeña cantidad de esta se disolverá en el agua. En los cultivos hidropónicos las sales fertilizantes deberán tener una alta solubilidad, puesto que deben permanecer en solución para ser tomadas por las plantas.






Gracias por el apunte, Klendathu.


----------



## Enterao (10 Dic 2012)

quiero montar un invernadero mas o menos movil . alguien tiene experiencia en su diseño ?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (10 Dic 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Rudy, no sé si lo comentas por mí o no. Yo no sé mucho de cultivos en general y menos de hidroponía, pero creo que los abonos líquidos que has puesto no es lo mismo que la solución nutritiva hidropónica.
> 
> De los primeros resultados de guglear un poco (http://www.drcalderonlabs.com/Hidroponicos/Soluciones1.html):
> 
> ...



Si, pero estoy hablando del cultivo hidropónico ecológico, con abonos líquidos de procedencia orgánica. En lo que citas se habla de abonos minerales.(de síntesis) (sales)


----------



## Sealand (10 Dic 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Pero yo me refería a fabricarte tu mismo la solución nutritiva, no a montarte un ecosistema. Que sería perfecto eso, pero mucho más complicado de hacer y requiere mucho más espacio.
> 
> Es el problema que le veo a la hidroponía, ¿de dónde se sacan los líquidos esos con los nutrientes exactos que la planta necesita?



Rudy te está marcando el camino, sobre la cantidad exacta para cada plantita, NPI, me suena haber visto listas por internet pero ahora no recuerdo donde. Seguro que hay manuales que tratan ese tema en profundidad en las bibliografías de Ingeniería Técnica Agrícola.


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Dic 2012)

*Sobre el cultivo hidropónico*

-. No esta admitido como cultivo ecológico.
-. El agua debe de recircular para añadir nutrientes y desinfectarla.

Un agua con nutrientes es el caldo de cultivo ideal para muchas algas y hongos, esas algas y hongos deben de ser controlados mediante desinfectantes y plaguicidas.

Una infección en las raíces de una de la plantas cultivadas hidropónicamente tiene muchas probabilidades de extenderse rápidamente a toda la población debido a esa recirculación del agua.

Si no hay recirculación el consumo de agua es enorme.

Equipo sugerido por Aquapro Internacional para el tratamiento de agua de un cultivo hidropónico. Usan cámara de Ultravioletas para la desinfección pero por experiencia se que es necesario algún desinfectante en disolución para que ataque las algas o hongos que quedan sujetos en las paredes o las raices y de ahi se extienden.






*Montajes complejos; algas, peces, hortalizas*

-. Siendo cultivo hidropónico esta prohibido como cultivo ecológico.
-. Presenta los mismos problemas que uno hidropónico aumentados debido a la complejidad.

Pueden funcionar a pequeña escala, pero para obtener una producción ya no digo comercial sino más o menos sostenible para el consumo de una familia se han de hacer maravillas.

Ambos sistemas presentan poco variedad de cultivos, solo son aptos para un cierto numero de hortalizas, muchas de ellas adaptadas mediante hubridación para crecer en ambientes hidropónicos.



Sealand dijo:


> Alvin, ¿hay alguna organización, asociación, sindicato de productores no castucil a nivel nacional o autonómico con la que coordinar tus esfuerzos? Si fuerais capaces de juntaros todos los productores ecológicos y montar una cooperativa con personal reclutado de cualquiera de las cooperativas de agricultura "industrial" existentes y con experiencia en comercialización podríais darle un empujón importante a vuestro negocio.



Hay algunas cooperativas de consumo ecológico repartidas por toda Cataluña, pero yo aun no tengo el certificado ecológico el CCPAE que te piden para poder venderles algo. Ademas tienen preferencia los cooperativistas antiguos, en caso de venderles algo que produce otro cooperativista le compraran a ese por ser más antiguo.

Para venderles se necesita ademas una producción bastante sostenida e importante, como mínimo media hectárea a una hectárea y a mi me falta aun bastante terreno para llegar a eso.

Luego están cooperativas de productores ecológicos, en mi zona no hay ninguna paro en otras zonas se unen para ofertar cultivos ecológicos, prácticamente monocultivos,; naranjas, mandarinas,aceite, etc. Muchas de estas cooperativas comercializan gama ecológica y no ecologista.

Ademas, si quieres ser distribuidor de productos ecológicos, comprar al pagues y vender a otros en plan mayorista también necesitas una certificación CCPAE como distribuidor de productos ecológicos,

Respecto a sindicatos están los de siempre.

Un mundo complicado en el que has de jugar con mucho tiento.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> quiero montar un invernadero mas o menos movil . alguien tiene experiencia en su diseño ?



A ver, te cuento lo poco que sé.

Depende de las medidas claro.

En mi anterior casa tuve dos, uno comprado y otro hecho.

El comprado era de unos 3x2 de palos pequeños montable con una carcasa de plástico fino.

Estructura fácil de montar, bien diseñada......pero para la intemperie como diós manda....UNA AUTÉNTICA MIERDA. (disculpen las palabras).

A la que sople el viento un par de días parecerá la casita de los tres cerditos, o si cae algo de granizo te la destroza. Dinero a la basura.

La otra más pequeña en principio pero quedó aceptable, la podrías hacer con REAs (barras de acero corrugado de construcción) de entre 3 y 5mm.
Son muy maleables y las podrías atar con bridas de plástico o acero o soldar.

La barras en tienda de construcción son de 6 metros de largo y tú puedes hacer medio arco con la mitad de una, para tener un túnel de la longitud que quieras. De esta manera además lo podrías clavar facilmente en el suelo y de carcasa poner un plático de cultivo transparente del grossor que quieras.

Saludos


----------



## Sealand (11 Dic 2012)

Spoiler






Alvin Red dijo:


> *Sobre el cultivo hidropónico*
> 
> -. No esta admitido como cultivo ecológico.
> -. El agua debe de recircular para añadir nutrientes y desinfectarla.
> ...







Según tengo entendido, al menos para los más talibanes, algo que ha sido cultivado bajo plástico no puede ser ni bio, ni eco ni orgánico por más que sean semillas no modificadas, sin pesticidas, sin abonos químicos, etc. ¿Te dejan vender en mercadillos ecológicos tu producción a pesar de ser de invernadero?


----------



## Sealand (11 Dic 2012)

Warren dijo:


> en muchos invernaderos de almería se está usando el "control biológico" para luchar contra las plagas. se sueltan en el invernadero unos "bichos" no dañinos para el cultivo, pero que depredan a las plagas contra las que antaño se usaban multitud de insecticidas (trips, mosca blanca...), y este control biológico tan efectivo es posible precisamente por cultivar en invernaderos (los bichos no se escapan).
> 
> tengo varios amigos con invernadero que utilizan los de esta empresa:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4Ii-z0frOhc[/YOUTUBE]



Yo había oído hablar de esta: 

[YOUTUBE]fKmcVMZNk1s[/YOUTUBE]

Creo que la empresa es 100% capital español e I+D+i español

Lo que dije antes sobre los invernaderos no era mi opinión, simplemente quería recalcar que para muchos consumidores y productores si hay plástico de por medio no puede ser calificado de egológio o bio.

Para los sistemas mixtos con plantas, peces y algas: El gammarus.

[YOUTUBE]GAMMARUS ALIMENTO PARA PECES ORNAMENTALES - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klendathu (12 Dic 2012)

Hablando de control biológico el otro otro día vi una crisopa en mi huerto/azotea y casi lloro de la ilusión XD

El tema de cultivo ecológico con acuaponia, si no lo consideran es por la novedad, porque ahí si que no es posible emplear insecticidas ya que al final acabarían muriendo los peces, el australiano de los vídeos ( backyards acuaponics) solo rocía las plantas con una solución de melaza con algo (no comprendo bien que es) la idea es que al aumentar el contenido de azúcar de la superficie de la planta las plagas no se alimentan de ella (Si alguien sabe como se hace el mejunje exactamente por favor que lo diga) 

Aunque en el 2º vídeo que tiene (Secrets) el tio esta montando un sistema comercial, yo lo veo mas bien como algo experimental a pequeña escala, aunque habrá que ver como va el tema en los países que le están metiendo caña. También lo veo caro, para hacer un sistema como los del vídeo:1x1000l tanque y 3x330l de growing bed me piden 1200€ solo en depósitos de agua de poliester, asi que no creo que intente nada si hablamos de esos precios, pero me parece muy interesante.

Por cierto el del vídeo cultiva arboles con acuaponia también, tiene papayas y un limonero...

Saludos


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (15 Dic 2012)

Se agradece la info, yo acabo de empezar con el maceto-huerto, a ver qué tal va la experiencia...


----------



## Alvin Red (15 Dic 2012)

El cultivo bajo invernadero esta permitido para el cultivo ecológico.

Aparte mi invernadero es de vidrio y le faltan bastantes vidrios ademas de tener las ventanas que están situados en la parte más alta del techo abiertas para que haya tiraje de aire. No están permitidos los invernaderos con calefacción.

Respecto a lso plasticos, los de cubierta de invernadero los hay reciclables y si se usan como ocolchado los hay biodegradables que pueden ser usados para hacer compost.

Yo procuro no usar plástico, pero en tuberias y para tutorar son a veces imprescindibles.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Dic 2012)

Como siempre, gran información en este hilo, un oasis de paz y conversación sosegada en este foro que a veces parece telebasura. Cuánto se aprende por aquí.

Contra la opinión general sobre mi huerto de invierno norteño entre mis allegados, los resultados no están siendo malos. Todo hay que decirlo, creo que no hemos pasado de -6º, así que aún puede bajar y joderme. 

Las acelgas, lechugas y zanahorias han germinado y siguen vivas (sembradas hace un mes, semilleros en exterior)
Las lechugas crecen poco pero aguantan. Lo mismo el apio (sembradas hace 2 meses, repicadas de semillero a tierra hace 3 semanas)
Los guisantes aguantan y crecen decente pero caóticamente sin rastros de floración (siembra a primeros de octubre, transplante a primeros de noviembre)
Las habas ya han empezado a florecer (siembra a primeros de octubre)
Tengo pulmonaria estratificando en exterior, a ver qué tal funciona. En interior ya he germinado hipérico y valeriana, con la intención de que lleguen a primavera algo creciditas para pasar a tierra sin dramas.
Nébeda y melisa han reaccionado muy bien a la poda, ya están rebrotando.
La mata de berenjenas que se quedó no parece haber aguantado. Lo mismo con una de guindillas. El physallis está ahora en interior, sigue madurando los frutos lentamente, pero ya ha perdido todas las hojas. ¿Aguantará?
Los goji están todo pelados, dan hasta pena. En teoría reviven, pero no me acabo de fiar. 

Como era de esperar, el frío ha acabado con las aromáticas y ornamentales más delicadas con las que probé en exterior por no arrancarlas: piretro, albahaca, tagetes, tabaco virginia...Las sempervivum están preciosas, con unos colores increíbles.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Dic 2012)

Arriba el hilo. He visto este interesante articulo y como habla de la agricultura le voy a poner aquí.

*El problema del campo no es la falta de jóvenes.*









Txetxu Núñez, ganadero con más de 60 años de juventud acumulada y una larga trayectoria sindical en Euskadi, comparte su punto de vista sobre la situación actual de la agricultura y lo que considera fundamental para favorecer nuevas instalaciones que transformen el mundo rural. Se subrayan a lo largo de su artículo opiniones dadas por personas jóvenes que, siguiendo cursos de formación del sindicato EHNE en Bizkaia, están haciendo de la agricultura su apuesta de futuro.

La incorporación de personas jóvenes en el campo es posible, lo demostramos.
Aunque pueda parecer lo contrario y la administración se escude para no hacer nada en una supuesta falta de interés de la juventud, la actividad agraria ilusiona a mucha gente joven. Los verdaderos problemas para reconstruir el sector son otros y eso es lo que hay que analizar.

La necesidad de la vocación

En cualquier caso, tampoco es el número o la proporción el factor clave. La primera pregunta sería: cuando nos dedicamos a la agricultura ¿somos lo que queremos ser o lo somos por el negocio que generamos o queremos generar? El elemento fundamental a tener en cuenta es que, para hacer frente al momento actual y caminar hacia la soberanía alimentaria se requiere juventud con vocación.

No tenemos que dramatizar con el tópico de que el trabajo en el campo es muy duro y sacrificado. En algunos casos lo es, pero también es un hecho que en la agricultura es sencillo alcanzar una renta suficiente para vivir con dignidad, pero casi imposible enriquecerse. Por lo tanto, sí que es cierto que, por éstas y otras características, mejores o peores, uno de los requisitos para una dedicación seria, satisfactoria y a largo plazo en el sector agrícola es que te guste el campo: la vocación. Porque, a pesar de esa insistencia que por todas partes clamaba en la necesidad de convertirnos en “profesionales de la agricultura”, empresarios agrícolas, etc., hemos de defender que nuestra dedicación, en realidad, ejercida con el máximo de responsabilidad, es mucho más que un trabajo o un empleo, es una forma de vida. Y una forma de vida se mantiene sólida sobre una decisión consciente, y sobre la percepción constante de estar trascendiendo el ámbito local, ya que nuestra dedicación y trabajo será parte de un esfuerzo global.

La primera conclusión en este punto es, entonces, que en el actual momento de crisis el primer sector puede aparecer como una buena alternativa para la gente joven, desocupada, etc. lo cual es positivo para ambas partes, pero sin la vocación mencionada será complicado asegurar el éxito de nuevos emprendimientos.

Siempre he estado en colectivos antidesarrollistas y quería hacer algo que me llenara, buscar una forma de vida diferente, me estaba saturando. Buscaba la coherencia política.

Estuve trabajando en El Salvador, de cooperante, y me di cuenta de que los problemas eran los mismos aquí y allí. Al volver pensé que no necesitaba irme a ningún sitio para “cooperar”. He dejado otro trabajo para hacer esto porque es una herramienta para cambiar las cosas.

Yo también estuve fuera, en Ecuador, y vi que el problema está aquí: el primer mundo se está comiendo al otro mundo. Hay que llevar una vida más sostenible en todos los ámbitos.
Compromiso y convicción: la verdadera profesionalidad

La necesidad de que la gente joven pueda encontrar su hueco en el medio rural para construir un nuevo sector agrícola desde el punto de vista de la Soberanía Alimentaria es apremiante y los modelos productivos agroecológicos, a escala pequeña y local para la venta a población cercana, se demuestran económicamente viables en muchas experiencias puestas ya en marcha por todo el territorio.

La clave de esta viabilidad es la autonomía, entendiendo autonomía no como individualismo o aislamiento, sino como eficacia en los procesos. La diversificación debe ser fundamental, el manejo sencillo y, muy importante, debe buscarse la cooperación con otros proyectos, compartir, apoyarse mutuamente, aprovechando de manera óptima los recursos y colectivizando infraestructuras. Debe irse en contra de la clásica competitividad, un valor popularizado por el capitalismo.

En la búsqueda de esta autonomía lo ecológico es importante, pero entendido de manera integral, lejos de conceptos normativos y reduccionistas pensados para una agricultura de exportación. La certificación se vuelve prescindible cuando se recuperan y fortalecen valores como la confianza a través del contacto directo con productores y productoras, y se eliminan así costes y trabas burocráticas.

Al trabajar para la gente tienes el compromiso con una cara, con una persona que conoces. Si trabajas en una fábrica el compromiso es con alguien a quien no ves.

Yo siempre he llevado una vida austera. Ahora estoy continuando un proyecto productivo de otra persona y tengo la suerte de tener ya la infraestructura. Al final, por mi forma de pensar, no quería ayuda de las instituciones y busqué apoyo de los amigos para un invernadero, gente que sabe soldar, que sabe de construcción…

La gente de las ciudades viene a ver qué se puede hacer porque se ha quedado sin trabajo. Pero la pregunta es ¿qué harían si les vuelven a llamar de la empresa? Porque este trabajo es un compromiso.


El problema de acceder a la tierra

En agricultura la falta de estructuras productivas a las que incorporarse se traduce en la dificultad de disponer o acceder a tierras, y esta es la primera barrera para las nuevas instalaciones. Sobre el acceso a la tierra hay mucho escrito, se trata de un problema antiguo para nuestro sector, pero –de nuevo- hay que señalar que tierras agrícolas esperando ser cultivadas hay más que suficientes. Es la falta de voluntad política por parte de las administraciones lo que dificulta tremendamente el emparejamiento entre jóvenes que necesitan tierra y tierras que necesitan jóvenes. Los bancos de tierra o figuras similares que existen van recibiendo y acumulando terrenos y fincas, pero faltan mecanismos para entregarlas a costes asumibles, dentro de planes de viabilidad reales, y también falta formación y acompañamiento a la instalación.

Cuando pensamos en incorporar jóvenes al campo nos imaginamos nuevas personas en nuevas actividades o tierras. Pero también hemos de atender a aquellas que recogen el testigo de su familia o de personas jubiladas y, en ese relevo, modifican el sistema productivo que reciben, lo desintensifican. Esto es algo que debería promoverse desde la administración, como se ha hecho en lugares como Dinamarca.Bajo algún tipo de acuerdo podrían cederse fincas de gente mayor, asfixiada por las exigencias del mercado, a jóvenes en un nuevo modelo agrario. Un buen plan de ayudas en este sentido conseguiría que en una sola acción se proporcionara tierras a jóvenes y se transformaran fincas sin futuro hacia el modelo agroecológico.

Porque es un hecho que la agricultura industrial maltrata al campesinado y a la sociedad, lo vemos a diario: endeudamiento, precios que no cubren costes, abandono, desesperanza, etc. La desintensificación devuelve dignidad, ofrece mejores resultados económicos y más tiempo libre, algo importante para las personas jóvenes. Probablemente son éstos los motivos por los que el nuevo campesinado dice sin dudar que ‘le gustaría que sus hijos e hijas se dedicaran a esto’, a diferencia de los padres y madres que buscaban a toda costa que encontraran trabajo en la fábrica o se marcharan a vivir a la ciudad.



Con el grupo de consumo al que vendemos al principio la relación era muy fría, pero cuanto más conocen tu realidad y te hacen visitas, se sienten parte de lo que estás haciendo, se sienten parte de algo más global, ven que el baserri se está haciendo grande, que estas recuperando semillas… lo valoran cada vez más. Los sientes como compañeros.

Mandar en la cesta de consumo algún tipo de comunicación sobre lo que se hace es una buena herramienta de acercamiento y concienciación, porque no siempre hay tiempo para hablar con todo el mundo.


Formación y acompañamiento

La juventud que llega al campo o retoma la actividad familiar de manera transformadora lo hace con una clara conciencia política, lo decíamos antes. En mi opinión este es otro elemento clave, sin él es difícil asegurar espacios a jóvenes en el mundo rural. Y por eso, en este punto, la formación debe abordar dos vertientes. Por un lado una formación técnica en las líneas del modelo productivo de soberanía alimentaria, la agroecología, formación que, por cierto, no es la que se ofrece en las escuelas oficiales. Y por otro lado, una formación política que refuerce y consolide esas ideas que hacen que a los y las jóvenes les atraiga el campo como forma de vida.

Como parte de esta formación debe hacerse hincapié en elementos transversales y que suponen cambios muy importantes respecto al modelo convencional, por ejemplo: no hay necesidad de comenzar con una gran inversión. La mentalidad debe ser de avanzar poco a poco y, sobretodo, sin endeudarse. Y esto enlaza con otro elemento clave ya citado: huir de las dependencias, sean de bancos, de tecnologías, de precios marcados por intereses empresariales, etc. Debe buscarse el abaratamiento de costes, obteniendo semillas propias, elaborando su propio pienso… aquí puede aprenderse mucho de los modelos campesinos de América Latina, por ejemplo.

Conseguir todo esto en solitario es muy complicado, por eso es esencial buscar acompañantes, socios y socias, o bien estar dentro de cooperativas controladas por el propio sector, trabajar en red. La formación en este sentido, en dinámicas de participación y cooperación, en el apoyo mutuo, en la transparencia, es fundamental. Y aquí entra también defender en la formación la honestidad y la ética en el manejo de los precios, por ejemplo, si la producción agroecológica baja los costes, también los precios finales deben adaptarse en un firme compromiso con las personas consumidoras.

Hemos hecho una pequeña inversión, pero lo mínimo. Aprendes a aprovechar lo que tienes y hemos tenido suerte. Hemos decidido no pedir subvenciones porque te gastas el doble y tienes que comprarlo todo nuevo. Vamos poco a poco.

Es importante que la formación sea gratuita e impartida por gente con experiencia. Suelen ser muy teóricas, pero lo bueno es que te asesoran constantemente después y se van resolviendo las dudas.

Para mi, más que lo que hemos aprendido, lo importante de la formación ha sido conocernos. Han salido muchas cosas que van a perdurar.


Y la pieza que falta, dentro y fuera

Existiendo entonces estas condiciones y perfiles, falta una pieza que acelere y facilite el proceso de instalación y transformación en el mundo rural. Está en manos de los sindicatos agrarios ser esa pieza y apostar decididamente por el motivo de su existencia: defender la dignidad de una actividad que requiere el máximo de responsabilidad y profesionalidad, la que proporciona alimentos a la población.

Porque son los sindicatos agrarios los que pueden ayudar a derribar las barreras que existen dentro del sistema para que un proyecto productivo salga adelante con nuevos valores. La formación, el acompañamiento, la dinamización del mercado promoviendo redes de comercialización o la presión a las administraciones públicas para el cambio de legislaciones son algunas de las acciones que pueden ponerse en marcha. Pero hay muchas más.

Por otra parte, si somos capaces de hacer bien las alianzas por la soberanía alimentaria, ésta puede convertirse en el auténtico lobby de la alimentación. La ciudadanía tiene capacidad de presión para materializar esto.

No debemos dejar de actuar, entonces, desde dentro y desde fuera, presionando para conseguir políticas que nos favorezcan y sin dejar de construir al margen de las que no nos son favorables, demostrando la capacidad del modelo que proponemos para construir otro mundo rural, otra economía, otra sociedad.

Porque gente joven convencida y con ganas de hacerlo realidad no falta, y tienen mucho futuro.La administración podría jugar un papel fundamental para rejuvenecer el campo y aumentar sus puestos de trabajo. Sin embargo, está lejos de ser así. Y así lo percibe la gente joven que se incorpora o lo intenta. Saben que son importantes las ayudas, sin embargo, tienen claro que las rechazarían si son ‘condicionadas’ o ligadas a proyectos intensivos que les endeudarán de salida. Es clave salirse de la mentalidad de las subvenciones, más si tenemos en cuenta que en pocos años todas desaparecerán.
Yo a las administraciones les pido un cambio de mentalidad, que respeten al primer sector. Si alguien se quiere instalar deberían sacar la alfombra roja. Deberían darse facilidades, como se les da a petroleras o empresas mineras. No quiero que sea igual, no le pido ayudas, pero al menos que no entorpezcan.

Antes todo el mundo se metía en planes de ayudas y ahora se lo piensan porque son trampas, no hay posibilidad de ir poco a poco con ayudas: vas o no vas. La administración te guía hacia un modelo concreto, y te acusan de que ir poco a poco no es profesional, no es serio.
Enlace.


----------



## Sealand (29 Dic 2012)

Husmeando en infojardin encontré un post sobre cómo utilizar el google sketch para planificar las horas de sol que recibirá nuestro huerto según la latitud a la que nos encontremos a lo largo del año, está diseñado para terrazas pero para cualquier huerto en altura o a ras de suelo nos puede venir la mar de bien:

DIBUJAR UN JARDIN CON SKETCHUP DE GOOGLE: ALGUNAS NOCIONES - Foro de InfoJardín


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Dic 2012)

Lo tengo abandonado de momento, en la parte de atrás ni una pizca de sol.

Los fresales aguantando y los arbolitos hivernando.
El Aloe sigue bien.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Ene 2013)

En breve empiezo con los semilleros del huerto de verano...¿Es demasiado pronto? 

Me refiero a calabacines, zanahorias, tomates, pepinos, berenjenas y guindillas, aunque supongo que rebuscando entre el almacenado de semillas se me antojará poner más cosas. 

Este año no quiero que me pille el toro y tener que acabar comprando plantines, aunque es mucho más cómodo. Quiero ponerme un poco exquisito con las variedades que siembro, no cultivar lo que quiera el del vivero. Así que para tener plantas de un tamaño respetable (15-20cm) en marzo debería empezar desde ya con semilleros en interior o semi-intemperie, supongo.


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ene 2013)

Este año he querido empezar con buen pie y me he fabricado la compostera. ¿Alguna experiencia/consejo al respecto? De momento he ido rellenandola con restos organicos (siempre vegetales) mezclados con restos agricolas secos para que no se compacte y pueda circular el aire.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (2 Ene 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Este año he querido empezar con buen pie y me he fabricado la compostera. ¿Alguna experiencia/consejo al respecto? De momento he ido rellenandola con restos organicos (siempre vegetales) mezclados con restos agricolas secos para que no se compacte y pueda circular el aire.



El trabajo está bien pero creo que le falta alguna cosa.
Esa compostera necesita aireación, se la podrías proporcionar con en taladro. Aparte de eso, ¿tiene alguna manera de abrir con un compartimento pegado al suelo para sacar el material? No lo aprecio en las fotos.
En Infojardín tienes un montón de hilos que están muy bien para hacerte una compostera.
Suerte y ánimo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ene 2013)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> El trabajo está bien pero creo que le falta alguna cosa.
> Esa compostera necesita aireación, se la podrías proporcionar con en taladro. Aparte de eso, ¿tiene alguna manera de abrir con un compartimento pegado al suelo para sacar el material? No lo aprecio en las fotos.
> En Infojardín tienes un montón de hilos que están muy bien para hacerte una compostera.
> Suerte y ánimo. :Aplauso:




Puedes apreciar en las fotos unas rendijas horizontales por la que circula el aire. Aparte, en el lateral izquierdo en la parte de abajo puedes ver una portezuela para extraer el compost ya finalizado.

Voy a pasarme por Infojardin a ver lo que cuentan.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Ene 2013)

Yo también me voy a hacer con una y estuve investigando el tema en Infojardín esta semana. A mi juicio, los dos mejores hilos sobre el tema:

Mi experiencia en Lombricultura y Compostaje - Foro de InfoJardín

Compostaje casero con Kit Compostvivo 200 (Seguimiento - Prueba de larga duración) - Foro de InfoJardín

Más enlaces: 

Recursos

Factores que influyen en el compostaje de residuos

¡Saludos!


----------



## Armando Kasitas (2 Ene 2013)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Yo también me voy a hacer con una y estuve investigando el tema en Infojardín esta semana. A mi juicio, los dos mejores hilos sobre el tema:
> 
> Mi experiencia en Lombricultura y Compostaje - Foro de InfoJardín
> 
> ...



El primer hilo que has puesto es una pasada, una referencia para el que le guste estos temas.


----------



## miguelez (2 Ene 2013)

¿Se pueden plantar algo en una maceta de un piso?
No sé, alguna patata.


----------



## Enterao (2 Ene 2013)

tomates cherry . compras en mencabrona tomatitos cherry y plantas las semillas. salen 100%. en interior o en primavera en exterior.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (2 Ene 2013)

miguelez dijo:


> ¿Se pueden plantar algo en una maceta de un piso?
> No sé, alguna patata.



Yo lo hago y ya he cosechado.

Inversion: macetas + tierra + tutores + pequeña pala + algo para atar

Las semillas no hace falta ni comprarlas como hice yo.

Si te gustan los tomates cherrys, cojes las semillas y te comes el resto. En el caso de los tomates en poca tierra tiran muy bien, pero hay que poner mucho tutor.

Otro ejemplo, pimientos.

Son faciles de cultivar. Yo tengo suerte y tengo unas ventanas enormes que me permiten hacer una especie de "invernadero", ademas de mucho sol. Esto si no lo tienes en invierno puede ser un problema, ya que para germinar (y para crecer bien) necesitan calor. Aqui en Valencia vamos sobrados de eso.

Si tienes alguna duda, aqui estoy.


----------



## pablosales (2 Ene 2013)

Llevo siguiendo el hilo con devoción desde hace tiempo, sólo quiero hacer una pregunta que realmente poco tiene que ver con la horticultura...

Cómo protegeis vuestro huerto??? Tengo un terreno vallado, pero no por los cuatro costados, y más de una vez han entrado a robar...teneis algun sistema de videovigilancia? Alambre de espinos quizás??? La última vez estaban las sandías al querer y ZASCA, se llevarón la inmensa mayoría 

Gracias de antemano compañeros


----------



## pablosales (2 Ene 2013)

Realmente tengo dos, uno como el tuyo pegado a casa que da para la familia, y otro de 1,5 anegadas como bien digo vallado. Estaba pensado en instalar un sistema de videovigilancia casero con una placa solar, una Nanostation y dos o tres cámaras IP...también he visto cámaras con sensor de infrarrojos que cuando detecta algo te envía un sms al móvil. Barajo varias opciones pero me quedaré por aquí a ver si alguien tiene algun tinglado montado, gracias por la respuesta Warren.

Desde luego lo más efectivo es la escopeta, si en vez de dar al barril le das a un caco, lo metes en el compost y listo xD


----------



## Klendathu (2 Ene 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Realmente tengo dos, uno como el tuyo pegado a casa que da para la familia, y otro de 1,5 anegadas como bien digo vallado. Estaba pensado en instalar un sistema de videovigilancia casero con una placa solar, una Nanostation y dos o tres cámaras IP...también he visto cámaras con sensor de infrarrojos que cuando detecta algo te envía un sms al móvil. Barajo varias opciones pero me quedaré por aquí a ver si alguien tiene algun tinglado montado, gracias por la respuesta Warren.
> 
> Desde luego lo más efectivo es la escopeta, si en vez de dar al barril le das a un caco, lo metes en el compost y listo xD



eso me interesa por si pillo un campo, aqui roban a saco me dijo un amiguo, problemon


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Ene 2013)

MaxWebos dijo:


> En breve empiezo con los semilleros del huerto de verano...¿Es demasiado pronto?
> 
> Me refiero a calabacines, zanahorias, tomates, pepinos, berenjenas y guindillas, aunque supongo que rebuscando entre el almacenado de semillas se me antojará poner más cosas.
> 
> Este año no quiero que me pille el toro y tener que acabar comprando plantines, aunque es mucho más cómodo. Quiero ponerme un poco exquisito con las variedades que siembro, no cultivar lo que quiera el del vivero. Así que para tener plantas de un tamaño respetable (15-20cm) en marzo debería empezar desde ya con semilleros en interior o semi-intemperie, supongo.



No tengas prisa, espera que pase el frio de febrero. sino tendrás que usar un semillero con calefacción, generalmente para crecer necesitan temperaturas superiores a 5ºC, aunque crecerán más rápido a unos 10ºC.

Aun plantando en semillero con calefacción e invernadero un mes o dos antes lo máximo que lograras es obtener los frutos una semana, semana y media antes.



pablosales dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo el hilo con devoción desde hace tiempo, sólo quiero hacer una pregunta que realmente poco tiene que ver con la horticultura...
> 
> Cómo protegeis vuestro huerto??? Tengo un terreno vallado, pero no por los cuatro costados, y más de una vez han entrado a robar...teneis algun sistema de videovigilancia? Alambre de espinos quizás??? La última vez estaban las sandías al querer y ZASCA, se llevarón la inmensa mayoría
> 
> Gracias de antemano compañeros



En mi huerto es fácil robar, procuro no plantar nada fácil de robar, por ejemplono planto ni melones o sandias. Es de locos intentar recolectar judías verdes de noche.  y si son tomates me robaran unos cuantos siempre que vayan con unas buenas linternas para distinguir los maduros de los verdes.

En el huerto ya no queda casi nada; acelgas, espinacas, lechugas maravilla y trocadero. Están creciendo los guisante y las habas, en el huerto del que me alquila los terrenos ya tienen un buen surtido de guisantes.

Por cierto .......................... hace un año que empece con el huerto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡







Así me lo encontré:







Así estaba en Noviembre, ahora la mayoría de bancales están vacíos, los tengo de recebar con estiércol curado y dejarlos descansar,








Me tomo 20 días de vacaciones y a volver a empezar con más ganas, ya pondré nuevas fotos.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (3 Ene 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Realmente tengo dos, uno como el tuyo pegado a casa que da para la familia, y otro de 1,5 anegadas como bien digo vallado. Estaba pensado en instalar un sistema de videovigilancia casero con una placa solar, una Nanostation y dos o tres cámaras IP...también he visto cámaras con sensor de infrarrojos que cuando detecta algo te envía un sms al móvil. Barajo varias opciones pero me quedaré por aquí a ver si alguien tiene algun tinglado montado, gracias por la respuesta Warren.
> 
> Desde luego lo más efectivo es la escopeta, si en vez de dar al barril le das a un caco, lo metes en el compost y listo xD









Bieeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (3 Ene 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Me tomo 20 días de vacaciones y a volver a empezar con más ganas, ya pondré nuevas fotos.



Enhorabuena por el huerto. Tiene muy buen aspecto

¿Como se consigue uno como el que tienes? ¿Y sobre cuanto cuesta al mes?, si no es mucho preguntar (me vale precio aproximado inocho: )


----------



## Archimanguina (3 Ene 2013)

Gracias a todos por este hilo.

Una duda, parte de mi primera cosecha de patatas que no ha sido escasa jeje, tiene la parte central de la patata de color oscuro como manchada de marron, Varias preguntas ¿a que se debe? ¿Como puedo evitarlo?.

Muchas gracias¡¡¡


----------



## Zoidberg (4 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Gracias a todos por este hilo.
> 
> Una duda, parte de mi primera cosecha de patatas que no ha sido escasa jeje, tiene la parte central de la patata de color oscuro como manchada de marron, Varias preguntas ¿a que se debe? ¿Como puedo evitarlo?.
> 
> Muchas gracias¡¡¡



Agricultura - El cultivo de la patata. 2ª parte.

_Marchitez bacteriana (Pseudomonas solanacearum).

Esta bacteria ocasiona importantes pérdidas económicas a nivel mundial.
Los síntomas que provocan son la marchitez, enanismo y amarillamiento del follaje en cualquier estado de desarrollo del cultivo.
Si se realiza un corte transversal en el tallo se observa la presencia de pequeñas gotas brillantes de color castaño grisáceo que exudan del xilema.
*En el tubérculo el síntoma de la enfermedad se manifiesta con círculos marrones al hacer un corte transversal*.

-Control.

-Emplear material vegetal certificado.
-Realizar rotaciones de cultivos amplias evitando el cultivo de otras solanáceas que sirven de hospedantes.
-En zonas donde se cultiva arroz de manera tradicional, al inundarse durante varios meses, disminuye la presencia de inóculo y el posterior cultivo de patata resulta ser un éxito._



Por decir algo. Tú diras si has observado otros síntomas.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Ene 2013)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Agricultura - El cultivo de la patata. 2ª parte.
> 
> _Marchitez bacteriana (Pseudomonas solanacearum).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, sin embargo no creo que sea lo que me dices, ya que esa enfermedad que mencionas, forma un circulo oscuro. Lo que le pasa a las mías es que tienen como nervios difusos y oscuros que salen desde el centro. No sé que será.


----------



## Zoidberg (4 Ene 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Muchas gracias, sin embargo no creo que sea lo que me dices, ya que esa enfermedad que mencionas, forma un circulo oscuro. Lo que le pasa a las mías es que tienen como nervios difusos y oscuros que salen desde el centro. No sé que será.



Hace un par de años saqué una pequeña cosecha que tenía el centro de los tubérculos ahuecado (como una grieta, no esférico) y amarronado. Yo lo achaqué a exceso de abono (las plantas estaban en la pila de compost) o exceso de agua (las regué demasiado). A esto se reduce mi experiencia con las patatas, del resto no me puedo quejar


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Ene 2013)

Sólo apuntar que en torrent hay toneladas de información.


----------



## Sealand (8 Ene 2013)

Como llevamos tiempo hablando de la cría de tilapias como complemento a la agricultura os dejo un artículo sobre una empresa andaluza que ha apostado por su cría industrial:



> Tilapia natural en el corazón de Sierra Morena
> 
> Los ingenieros agrónomos Rafael Ordás y Alberto Cremades han puesto en marcha una piscifactoría que se caracteriza por su singularidad
> 
> ...


----------



## jbmp3 (8 Ene 2013)

compraros el libro relacionado con las lunas para mejorar rendimientos


----------



## endeudado (14 Ene 2013)

Este mes tengo que recoger papas






estas son las que tengo que recoger






y aquí he plantado treinta kilos de semilla

tengo de todo un poco y unas cien gallinas






limones






judías pintas






habichuelas






coles y acelgas






mis pollos

el paro me llevo a la tierra y esta me ha devuelto todo lo que le he dado, mi trabajo da frutos tangibles, el humo se lo dejo a las hogueras.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (14 Ene 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> > Este mes tengo que recoger papas
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Lo tienes todo muy bonito y frondoso, pero cosechando patatas ahora? Estas en otro continente, o en las islas canarias? Aquí estamos en pleno invierno y tu tienes unas judías verdes tan bonitas. Donde te ubicas?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Ene 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> Este mes tengo que recoger papas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya progresión la tuya :Aplauso::Aplauso:, los que te hemos seguido....100 gallinas ya :8:

Suerte


----------



## endeudado (15 Ene 2013)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Lo tienes todo muy bonito y frondoso, pero cosechando patatas ahora? Estas en otro continente, o en las islas canarias? Aquí estamos en pleno invierno y tu tienes unas judías verdes tan bonitas. Donde te ubicas?



vivo en gran canaria, ahora mismo estamos a 22º en donde tengo el huerto.


----------



## endeudado (15 Ene 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vaya progresión la tuya :Aplauso::Aplauso:, los que te hemos seguido....100 gallinas ya :8:
> 
> Suerte



la constancia en el trabajo es muy importante con los animales, tengo cien gallinas porque en navidades vendí unos cincuenta animales, mañana meteré doscientas que me han regalado, el huerto es otra cosa no cuento con agua de riego y sólo puedo plantar en los meses más "fríos".


----------



## Jiuston! (16 Ene 2013)

*trampa para ratones y/o lagartos superlonchafinista*

Sirven las garrafas de 5 u 8 litros, da igual que sean cilíndricas o prismáticas. Más importante la forma de las acanaladuras. 





Recortar de manera que al dar la vuelta encaje en la depresión/acanaladura inferior y no se salga hacia arriba.





Echar algunas migas de pan, granos, fruta...queso para los más pudientes
La trampa a pleno rendimiento.





Siento si la imagen hiere a algún amante de los animales...cuando vivan de lo que da la tierra sabrán lo que es amor de burra.


----------



## Jiuston! (16 Ene 2013)

Aprovecho para pedirles no usar venenos en nuestros huertos. En mi zona se han cargado la mitad de la población de rapaces por hacerlo. Gracias.


----------



## endeudado (16 Ene 2013)

aquí les presento mis nuevas 220 ponedoras ISA BROWN de veinte meses, como ya dije ayer me las han regalado:Baile:













comen lo suyo pero me darán unos 150 huevos diarios, por lo tanto compensa.


----------



## endeudado (16 Ene 2013)

Warren dijo:


> es la híbrida más ponedora en huevo moreno... menudo regalazo!! si bien es cierto que es una gallina que decae bastante la puesta a partir de los dos años y medio más o menos.... le recomiendo que aunque les dé todo lo posible del "vegetal", pan duro, restos de comida, hierba etc... no les deje dar una pequeña racion diaria de pienso compuesto de ponedoras. necesitan su dosis de proteína, calcio para la cascara etc....



lo tengo previsto, 100 gramos diarios de pienso y maíz por animal, me supone sumando estas a las otras que ya tenía unos treinta kilos con un costo de 11€, si me ponen entre todas un mínimo de 180 huevos son seis cartones de treinta que a 5,00 € son treinta Euros diarios, vamos se pagan su comida y sobra, salud.


----------



## Alvin Red (19 Ene 2013)

El huerto invernando en el invernadero 

Llega la hora de planificar el próximo año y a ser posible aumentar la superficie del huerto.







Pasemos al *cultivo de la escarola*:

Escarolas plantadas en un bancal aun por desarrollarse.







Sombrero para escarolas, se puede comprar en ferreterías agrícolas.







Una vez las hojas inferiores de la escarola sobrepasan el sombrero, se coloca este encima sin presionar la planta, dejando una rendija entre las hojas y el sombrero.







Se espera de 15 a 20 días "et voila", la escarola presenta un centro amarillo claro, evitando el amargor característico de las hojas de la escarola verdes.








Se puede usar el sistema tradicional de atar todo el conjunto de la escarola para que el centro no reciba sol, eso va bien en climas secos ya que no se produce o difícilmente se produce una podredumbre debido a hongos. En climas húmedos, como el Maresme en la costa, solo aguantan unos 3 días sin pudrirse, poco tiempo para que las hojas centrales se vuelvan amarillo claras.

También se pueden improvisar sombreros caseros para las escarolas

Escarolas atadas, muchas se me estropearon.


----------



## endeudado (19 Ene 2013)

Alvin lo tuyo va bien, a que sí?

siento envidia, de la mala, mi enhorabuena por tus logros.


----------



## Zarpín (19 Ene 2013)

Endeudado, "plisss", estaría bien que dijeses los metros de terreno que trabajas y la producción que logras en ellos. Sería una buena forma de ver lo que da de sí la tierra.
Tambien ya me dirás como mantienes tanta cantidad de gallinas, son un montón y tienen que comer a Diós y a su madre. 
No sería mala idea abrir un hilo donde los hortelanos del foro pusiesen la cantidad de tierra trabajada y las cosechas que consiguen. Al mismo tiempo que los sistemas de cultivo utilizados, la zona aproximada, consumo necesario de agua etc, etc. 
El saber lo que puede dar de si la tierra es muy interesante. Y una parte mas del lonchafinismo para los que tengan acceso a tierra cultivable, sea como afición.....o para ayudar a llegar a fin de mes.


----------



## endeudado (19 Ene 2013)

Zarpín dijo:


> Endeudado, "plisss", estaría bien que dijeses los metros de terreno que trabajas y la producción que logras en ellos. Sería una buena forma de ver lo que da de sí la tierra.
> Tambien ya me dirás como mantienes tanta cantidad de gallinas, son un montón y tienen que comer a Diós y a su madre.
> No sería mala idea abrir un hilo donde los hortelanos del foro pusiesen la cantidad de tierra trabajada y las cosechas que consiguen. Al mismo tiempo que los sistemas de cultivo utilizados, la zona aproximada, consumo necesario de agua etc, etc.
> El saber lo que puede dar de si la tierra es muy interesante. Y una parte mas del lonchafinismo para los que tengan acceso a tierra cultivable, sea como afición.....o para ayudar a llegar a fin de mes.



zarpin, empecé con lo de la tierra como hobby, hace dos años que estoy al paro, la huerta tiene como 1.500 m2 y no dispongo de agua de riego, por lo tanto las cosechas aunque generosas son para el consumo de la familia, concentro mis esfuerzo en lo que mejor se me da, sobre todo papas, de estas si que saco una tonelada por año más o menos, el resto de verduras son en cantidades adaptadas para el consumo de unas 15 personas.

Debido a la falta de agua mis esfuerzo los he dedicado a las gallinas, de las que comercializo huevos, huevos para incubadora, pollos, gallos y gallinas, sin razas ni estándares, de momento mis animales se pagan su comida y sobra para otros menesteres.

No es fácil, tienes que controlar muchos condicionantes, los que piensan que si les va mal en la ciudad se van al campo, no saben lo que dicen, esto te da muchas ostias, vas aprendiendo con el paso del tiempo, como todo, yo he aprendido que en mi zona no puedo plantar nada en los mejores meses de primavera y verano, por eso concentro mis esfuerzo en los meses lluviosos, pero esa política en mi zona es errónea, ya que, este invierno no ha caido ni una gota, eso no impide que tenga mis lechugas, acelgas, habichuelas, judías, coles, etc. en perfectas condiciones, riego por goteo a demanda, como voy todos los días al huerto lo tengo controlado.

En estos momentos tengo en 800 m2 600 gallinas, menos densidad que en el MADRID ARENA, pero al final de la próxima semana estaré a mi nivel normal de de 300 animales, lo de la comida está controlado, 120 gramos diarios por animal, mas pan duro, acelgas, coles, tréboles..... a discreción.

perdón por el tocho, llevo dos semanas a piñón y hoy me estoy tomando una copita a mi salud.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (19 Ene 2013)

Zarpín dijo:


> No sería mala idea abrir un hilo donde los hortelanos del foro pusiesen la cantidad de tierra trabajada y las cosechas que consiguen. Al mismo tiempo que los sistemas de cultivo utilizados, la zona aproximada, consumo necesario de agua etc, etc. .



Empiezo yo:

Temporada 2011, *Calabacines*: *75 *Kg (Estuve pesando toda la producción)
Zona centro, altitud 875m
Nº de plantas: 7
Método: 4 en Tiesto de gran volumen (de los que se usan para árboles) 3 en tierra.

La plantación en tiesto me permitió controlas todas las condiciones y plagas, aparte de la humedad que en verano es lo principal. La diferencia en la producción respecto a tierra fue notable.

Tiestos enterrados para que el calor exterior no calentara demasiado las raíces. Nada de pesticidas, traía mariquitas y mantis de otros sitios y quitaba a mano lo que veía. Algún método natural para plaga de pulgones en raíces que funcionó.

A media temporada la tierra se empobrece y se nota en el crecimiento que falta nitrógeno, hice pruebas y opté por usar caca de oveja en unos tiestos y en otros mear  yo mismo. Mano de santo, con mi meada súper-revitalizante los calabacines retomaron su verdor y esplendor allá por septiembre como si fuera primavera.

La meada tiene urea, pero no lo puede hacer todo el mundo. Sólo si no tomas medicamentos, pues en el pis van los principios activos de lo que tomes y al final la planta puede incorporarlo al fruto.

El exceso de meada  tampoco es bueno, ya que un exceso de N debilita la planta y además hay que compensar con P y K o de lo contrario sólo daría hojas y poco frutos.

Bueno, así a groso modo. Meen ustedes sin temor en su huerto si están sanitos.


----------



## Zarpín (20 Ene 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> zarpin, empecé con lo de la tierra como hobby, hace dos años que estoy al paro.......



Ya lo se. :

Desde que te leí por primera vez voy siguiendo tus comentarios. Es una maravilla ver como vas saliendo adelante, es digno de admiración.
Y mas al meterte en algo así, sin tener ni idea, empezando casi (o sin casi) de cero. Desde luego es una manera de ver como alguien puede sobrevivir casi exclusivamente de lo que da la tierra, con poco terreno y sin agua. 
Desde luego tu modo de vida da para colgar un blog en internet.
Seguro que a mucha gente le podría ser util tu experiencia a lo "mad max".


----------



## Zarpín (20 Ene 2013)

Jodeeer, Caida a Plomo, 75 kilos de 7 plantas.... "pa" todo el año...... y en macetas nada menos, si llegas a tener una finca....


----------



## Armando Kasitas (20 Ene 2013)

Ahí voy yo. Zona sureste peninsular, altitud, 800 msnm.
Tengo más o menos unos inmensos :XX: 50 metros en el patio de casa donde tengo concentrados la zona de huerto, 2 compostadores y un recipiente para hacer vermicompostaje.
He tenido calabacinos hasta octubre, y he regalado a la family, tomates he cenado una media de 4 noches por semana, aparte de los que he repartido. Ha sido el primer año con granadas.
A estas alturas tengo las habas a buen ritmo y aún no me han salido 2 arroyos que puse de ajos y uno de guisantes a final de año. También tengo semilleros con cebollas para poner...cuando la lluvia me lo permita.
También estoy, a ratos, acondicionando un talud que tengo junto a la zona de huerto que no había usado y también se presta a hacer algo.
Estoy mirando terrenos rústicos por mi zona, es mi sueño.
En fin, aprovechando todo. 
Saludos


----------



## TedStraiker (20 Ene 2013)

Bueno, mi primer mensaje, creo que en este aspecto os voy a poner los dientes un poco largos, pero siempre con buenas intenciones

Mi familia tiene dos terrenos.

1. Costa del sol.
Tengo Aguacates, Limones, Mandarinos, Naranjos, Ciruelos, Plataneras, Nectarinas, Manzanas, Cerezas de Brasil, Peras, Albaricoques, Almendras, Chirimoyas y estoy intentando implantar Kiwis, uvas, frambuesas, Cerezas, nueces, etc. Creo en variedad es dificil que me ganeis, este clima es muy afortunado, tengo frutos casi todos los meses. Sobre las hortalizas y verduras, pues casi de todo.

2. Sierra sur deSevilla. Nogales, Avellanos, Ciruelos tardios, Almendros tardios, granadas, manzanos tardios, uva, melocotones y estoy intentando plantar algunos castaños a ver como salen. A parte de eso, hay quejigos, encinas, y olivares y algunas veces animales silvestres, conejos, jabalies, etc.


En fin, estoy cerca de la autosubsistencia, y la verdad, aunque, mis frutos, he de reconocer, que cultivados en la mayoria de veces en secano, no alcanzan ni mucho menos el calibre de los que veo en las fruterias, saben muchisimo mejor de lo que se compra en esos sitios.


----------



## cenachero (20 Ene 2013)

pablosales dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo el hilo con devoción desde hace tiempo, sólo quiero hacer una pregunta que realmente poco tiene que ver con la horticultura...
> 
> Cómo protegeis vuestro huerto??? Tengo un terreno vallado, pero no por los cuatro costados, y más de una vez han entrado a robar...teneis algun sistema de videovigilancia? Alambre de espinos quizás??? La última vez estaban las sandías al querer y ZASCA, se llevarón la inmensa mayoría
> 
> Gracias de antemano compañeros



Lo mas efectivo son un par de perros con muy mala leche. Tambien puedes poner algun sensor para que si alguien se acerca de noche se encienda la luz. Un buen cartel "perro peligroso" puede persuadir a algunos.

La videovigilancia nocturna es cara. ¿Sabes lo que cuesta una camara CCTV con infrarrojos y que de una imagen suficientemente clara como para reconocer a un tio de noche? Más grabador, cableado... son capaces de robarte el cableado por el cobre ::


----------



## Klendathu (20 Ene 2013)

cenachero dijo:


> Lo mas efectivo son un par de perros con muy mala leche. Tambien puedes poner algun sensor para que si alguien se acerca de noche se encienda la luz. Un buen cartel "perro peligroso" puede persuadir a algunos.
> 
> La videovigilancia nocturna es cara. ¿Sabes lo que cuesta una camara CCTV con infrarrojos y que de una imagen suficientemente clara como para reconocer a un tio de noche? Más grabador, cableado... son capaces de robarte el cableado por el cobre ::




Pues eso pensaba yo, pero hace un par de dias tuve una charla con un conocido con campo y lo que me contaba era desolador

Le entran como quieren, tiene 4 perros actualmente pero le han matado envenenado muchos con anterioridad, le han llegado a robar 4 cerdos de golpe, una moto y unos 1200€ en cobre en lapsos de tiempo que indican que le vigilan


Esta pensando en poner clavos en el camino porque parece que entran con un vehiculo, me dice que le arrancan las tomateras enteras y se las llevan y asi con todo, el y sus vecinos estan desesperados desde hace años, no pueden dejar nada de valor alli.


Tiene miedo de las represalias que puedan tomar por lo de los clavos en la zona han quemado varias casas por dejarles trampas.

Su vecino se quedo una noche harto ya, parece que le hicieron un agujero en la pared para robarle una moto, asi que el hombre se quedo con la escopeta y cartuchos de sal, esa noche aparecio una pareja de gitanos y los sorprendio robandole patatas, por lo visto el gitano iba armado y su señora le pedia a gritos que matara a ese payo cabron

En fin un desastre, ahora este señor ha puesto carteles falsos avisando que hay trampas sin mucha fe.

Le comente de ponerbun sensor de movimiento que encienda una luz o active una grabacion, me miro como si fuera el mas ingenuo del mundo.

Dice que la unica solucion es vivir allli.

Podemos poner en comun como solucionamos el problema, pero me ha desanimado bastante, la verdad

si alguien lo quiere saber la zona es Alicante sur.

Saludos


----------



## Alvin Red (20 Ene 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el huerto. Tiene muy buen aspecto
> 
> ¿Como se consigue uno como el que tienes? ¿Y sobre cuanto cuesta al mes?, si no es mucho preguntar (me vale precio aproximado inocho: )



El valor de alquiler de la tierra o de un invernadero depende mucho de la zona, por el Maresma cerca de la costa, 1000 m2 de invernadero pueden ir entre 120 a 200€, si es campo el valor va entre los 60 a los 80€ 1000 m2.

Ojo con los pequeños huertos de alquiler, que por más o menos 100 m2 te llegan a cobrar 40€.

Conseguirlos es difícil ya que muchos propietarios prefieren tenerlos sin uso que alquilarlos.



endeudado dijo:


> Alvin lo tuyo va bien, a que sí?
> 
> siento envidia, de la mala, mi enhorabuena por tus logros.



Que decirte, el trabajo es duro, más si intentas ganarte la vida con ello.La cosa seria muy diferente si solo lo tuviera como complemento o hoobie.

No solo por el trabajo de agricultor que ya de por sí es complejo, se ha de saber un poco de todo en la agricultura actual y más si se pretende crear una explotación ecológica, sino por que ademas te has de dedicar a tareas comerciales y administrativas.

Ahora, que bonito es ver la puesta de sol desde el huerto, sentado mientras saboreas un cigarrillo después de un día de duro trabajo. No tiene precio.



Zarpín dijo:


> Endeudado, "plisss", estaría bien que dijeses los metros de terreno que trabajas y la producción que logras en ellos. Sería una buena forma de ver lo que da de sí la tierra.
> Tambien ya me dirás como mantienes tanta cantidad de gallinas, son un montón y tienen que comer a Diós y a su madre.
> No sería mala idea abrir un hilo donde los hortelanos del foro pusiesen la cantidad de tierra trabajada y las cosechas que consiguen. Al mismo tiempo que los sistemas de cultivo utilizados, la zona aproximada, consumo necesario de agua etc, etc.
> El saber lo que puede dar de si la tierra es muy interesante. Y una parte mas del lonchafinismo para los que tengan acceso a tierra cultivable, sea como afición.....o para ayudar a llegar a fin de mes.



El rendimiento que se obtiene por planta depende mucho de la variedad escogida, hay tomates que dan más de 10 kilos por mata y otros que apenas llegan a los 3. Tenia unas 80 matas de tomate var. Monserrat huecos, muy apreciados, que en conjunto apena me dieron 10 kilos.

Otra caso que afecta al rendimiento es si se siguen métodos convencionales, existen productos que aceleran el crecimiento o incrementan la floración, o métodos ecológicos.



Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Empiezo yo:
> 
> Temporada 2011, *Calabacines*: *75 *Kg (Estuve pesando toda la producción)
> Zona centro, altitud 875m
> ...



Cultivar en macetas es mimar a la planta , se pueden tener perfectamente abonadas y cuidadas. Eso si, necesitan mucho más riego que las plantadas en el suelo.




TedStraiker dijo:


> Bueno, mi primer mensaje, creo que en este aspecto os voy a poner los dientes un poco largos, pero siempre con buenas intenciones
> 
> Mi familia tiene dos terrenos.
> 
> ...



¡Coño!, ¿en cuantas hectareas?


----------



## endeudado (20 Ene 2013)

mi modesta cosecha de hoy






acelgas, rábanos y habichuelas






limones

saludos


----------



## TedStraiker (21 Ene 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> El valor de alquiler de la tierra o de un invernadero depende mucho de la zona, por el Maresma cerca de la costa, 1000 m2 de invernadero pueden ir entre 120 a 200€, si es campo el valor va entre los 60 a los 80€ 1000 m2.
> 
> Ojo con los pequeños huertos de alquiler, que por más o menos 100 m2 te llegan a cobrar 40€.
> 
> ...



Pues realmente no se ,pero calculo que unas 25. Tampoco es tanto. Eso si en la costa del sol son solo unos miles de metros.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (21 Ene 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Cultivar en macetas es mimar a la planta , se pueden tener perfectamente abonadas y cuidadas. Eso si, necesitan mucho más riego que las plantadas en el suelo.



No siempre. Si en el terreno tienen cierta humedad efectivamente es mejor que un tiesto (de plástico) pues éste impide que pase la humedad presente en el suelo.

También aunque la superficie esté seca, puede haber cierta humedad en un poco de profundidad, suficiente como para que incluso si no llegasen las raíces, por capilaridad algo llegue a ascender y permita a la planta disponer de algo de agua.

Pero en ocasiones el terreno por el motivo que sea (muy arenoso sin nada de materia orgánica o arcilla que retenga algo de humedad, sitio muy soleado y casi desértico…) puede estar tan seco que será mejor el uso de tiestos, y esto es porque si el terreno está muy seco, éste actuará como papel secante. Y además como la humedad se desplaza por capilaridad, tienes que toda la superficie alrededor cuenta en la evapotranspiración. Desecando hallá donde riegues.

Con un tiesto, la barrera que forma impide que la humedad se vaya lejos del alcance de las raíces.

Si usas turba, tiene que tener mucha humedad, ya que la turba retiene con mucha fuerza las moléculas de H2O. Es decir, puede tener algo de humedad la turba que para la planta estará seca, a igual porcentaje de humedad el agua está más disponible en un suelo franco-arcilloso que en uno de turba.

Todo tiene muchos matices, pero a grandes rasgos es más o menos así.

Comparto que pocas cosas hay como disfrutar de tu propio huerto, si encima tienes unas gallinitas cerca escarbando libres, ya es el no va más


----------



## Tucampodenaranjas (21 Ene 2013)

me apunto, si quereis saber algo sobre el naranjo, os echare una mano.
Un saludo


----------



## camperuso (24 Ene 2013)

*Chayotes*

Hola a todos

He visto que hace unos meses (o años) hablásteis por aquí de la Chayota, o papa india, como también se la conoce. 

Quería comentaros mis experiencias con esta planta y preguntaros por la vuestra, sobre todo a la hora de cocinarla.

La chayotera la encontré por casualidad en un vivero, me dijeron cómo plantarla, lo probé y hasta ahora me ha ido muy bien. 

La uso para cubrir una alambrada con brezo, como protección adicional contra el viento y para dar intimidad. Y de paso, para obtener algún producto. Como le intento dar a eso de la permacultura, y ahí se dice que cada elemento debe cumplir varias funciones, pues eso: Tengo una chayotera que me da protección visual, contra el viento y además me da producto comestible. 

*Clima:* Vivo en la costa de Cádiz. Aquí el viento de levante es legendario en verano, y seca un montón el ambiente. En esos días mantener la tierra húmeda es básico para que no se muera la chayotera. Pero acolchando generosamente alrededor, la tierra puede aguantar sin regar 4 o 5 días, así que por eso no hay problema. 

En invierno el principal problema son las heladas, como os imagináis. Las hojas se resienten, se queman. Pero la planta aguanta. 

*Frutos:* Desde mediados de otoño ya hay chayotas que se podrían recoger, pero es ahora en enero cuando están ya enormes, y algunas empiezan a caerse, así que creo que es en diciembre-enero cuando se recogen normalmente. 

*Semillas:* He leído en el foro que habláis de semillas de chayota, pero yo nunca he visto ninguna. Lo que planto es la propia chayota. 

Así me lo explicaron en el vivero. La chayota, a los 10 o 15 días de cortarla de la mata, empieza a sacar un brote en el extremo opuesto al corta. Cuando se vea ese amago de brote, hay que apoyar la chayota boca abajo en un vaso con agua, con el brote tocando el agua (o lo más cerca posible, que "note" la humedad). A los pocos días empiezan a salir las raíces y las primeras hojas, y cuando ya tenga 3 o 4 hojas ya se puede plantar en tierra firme. 

A ver si este finde hago unas foticos para ilustrar ésto último. 

Lo que me pasa con la chayota es que no se cómo cocinarla. La primera vez probé a hacerlas rellenas con pisto y gratinadas, pero estaban durísimas y sin sabor. Luego leí que lo suyo es hervirlas antes, claro... 

He probado un par de recetas más, pero las conclusiones son siempre las mismas: NO SABE A NADA. Es lamentable el poco sabor que tiene... recuerda un poco a una pera dura, pero sin ser tan dulce. O a un melón poco maduro...

Saludos


----------



## naphta (24 Ene 2013)

cenachero dijo:


> Lo mas efectivo son un par de perros con muy mala leche. Tambien puedes poner algun sensor para que si alguien se acerca de noche se encienda la luz. Un buen cartel "perro peligroso" puede persuadir a algunos.
> 
> La videovigilancia nocturna es cara. ¿Sabes lo que cuesta una camara CCTV con infrarrojos y que de una imagen suficientemente clara como para reconocer a un tio de noche? Más grabador, cableado... son capaces de robarte el cableado por el cobre ::



También se me ocurre poner algunas colmenas, sin abejas necesariamente, y un cartel
que ponga cuidado con las abejas.
En principio nadie sabe si las hay realmente, así que puede ser una medida disuasoria.


----------



## Navarrorum (24 Ene 2013)

Hola tengo una huerta para el consumo familiar. Llevamos unos años que hay determinadas verduras que no sabemos porque razon no son viables. Se seca la planta o el fruto es diminuto. Otras por contra crecen frondosas y vitales

-VERDURAS INVIABLES: Apio, habas, alubias,cardo, borraja. puerros, ajos.
- VERDURAS VIABLES: Pimientos, guindillas, calabaza, coliflor, cebollas.

Estoy convencido que es por la falta de algun tipo de mineral pero no se cual. ¿Habria alguna manera de conocer cual es el mineral faltante?¿Conociendo el PH y la conductividad nos puede dar alguna pista?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## trafec (24 Ene 2013)

Remember

Benvinguts al web oficial de la Fira de la Candelera

El 2 y 3 de febrero


----------



## jurbu (24 Ene 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Estoy convencido que *es por la falta de algun tipo de mineral* pero no se cual. ¿Habria alguna manera de conocer cual es el mineral faltante?¿Conociendo el PH y la conductividad nos puede dar alguna pista?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Creo que sí!... pero conocerás *las sales que te sobran*... creo que es un problema de salinidad del suelo o del agua de riego.


----------



## Navarrorum (25 Ene 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Creo que sí!... pero conocerás *las sales que te sobran*... creo que es un problema de salinidad del suelo o del agua de riego.



El agua de riego es muy muy dura. Siempre se ha regado con la misma desde hace decenios, pero de un tiempo a esta parte (unos 5 años) determinados cultivos son inviables, incluso se llegan a secar o a quedarse del mismo tamaño que son plantados (ajos, puerros).

Voy a investigar a ver....

Gracias


----------



## koala5 (25 Ene 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> El agua de riego es muy muy dura. Siempre se ha regado con la misma desde hace decenios, pero de un tiempo a esta parte (unos 5 años) determinados cultivos son inviables, incluso se llegan a secar o a quedarse del mismo tamaño que son plantados (ajos, puerros).
> 
> Voy a investigar a ver....
> 
> Gracias



Para bajar el Ph del agua de riego se emplean acidos,normalmente se utiliza acido nitrico en crecimiento y acido fosforico en floracion,es conveniente comprarse un medidor digital de ph que son muy baratos y controlar el ph en los goteros.


----------



## Navarrorum (25 Ene 2013)

koala5 dijo:


> Para bajar el Ph del agua de riego se emplean acidos,normalmente se utiliza acido nitrico en crecimiento y acido fosforico en floracion,es conveniente comprarse un medidor digital de ph que son muy baratos y controlar el ph en los goteros.



El problema que en mi zona no hay problemas de agua y regamos "a manta" por lo que el control del agua de riego resulta IMPOSIBLE.

Entiendo que la unica manera de actuar en el equilibrio es interviniendo directamente en la tierra de cultivo. Respecto a medir el PH y la acidez de la tierra...¿Conoces algun metodo efectivo? de conocer estos parametros en un terreno solido.

Gracias koala5


----------



## koala5 (26 Ene 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> El problema que en mi zona no hay problemas de agua y regamos "a manta" por lo que el control del agua de riego resulta IMPOSIBLE.
> 
> Entiendo que la unica manera de actuar en el equilibrio es interviniendo directamente en la tierra de cultivo. Respecto a medir el PH y la acidez de la tierra...¿Conoces algun metodo efectivo? de conocer estos parametros en un terreno solido.
> 
> Gracias koala5



Existen medidores de ph cuya sonda se clava en la tierra directamente y dan la medicion del ph de la tierra,tambien se puede controlar cogiendo muestras de tierra y sumergiendolas en agua destilada o de ph neutro y luego controlar las variaciones que experimenta la muestra añadiendole la tierra.

No te queda otro remedio que "acidular" la tierra,yo vivo en el Levante y aqui el agua de los pozos esta a casi 9 de ph es practicamente agua salina,es inservible para riego si no se rebaja el ph.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Ene 2013)

El otro día hablando de los cereales me encontré con este (pseudo) cereal andino. Conocéis el amaranto? Alguien tiene experiencia sobre su siembra en España? He pensado hacerme con unas semillas para sembrar unos pocos metros en mi huerto. Por lo visto toda la planta (las semillas en especial) es muy nutritiva y los tallos sirven de forraje para los animales.


El grano de Amaranto, al igual que la quinoa, es considerado como un pseudo cereal, ya que tiene propiedades similares a las de los cereales pero botánicamente no lo es aunque todo el mundo los ubica dentro de este grupo.

El cultivo del Amaranto o Huautli en América se remonta a más de siete mil años. Algunos autores afirman que los Mayas serían los primeros en cultivarlo y que luego poco a poco lo fueron haciendo Aztecas e Incas. El Amaranto, la quinoa y el maíz eran consideradas plantas sagradas. Los españoles prohibieron su cultivo ya que veían con malos ojos que las utilizaran en rituales.
De hecho, cualquier alimento del que no hablase la Biblia era puesto en duda sobre su idoneidad como alimento.

Hoy en día el cultivo de Quinoa y Amaranto está tomando un gran auge ya que se están redescubriendo sus grandes propiedades. Aparte de producirse en países tradicionales como México, Perú o Bolivia ya hay otros que se han puesto manos a la obra como China, Estados Unidos o la India.

Es una planta maravillosa ya que tanto las hojas como las semillas son de un alto valor nutritivo.
Las hojas tienen más hierro que las espinacas. Contienen mucha fibra, vitamina A, C así como Hierro, Calcio y Magnesio.
Algunos especialistas advierten que si usamos el Amaranto como verdura hemos de hervirlo ya que, sobre todo en terrenos con poco agua, las hojas pueden contener altos niveles de oxalatos y nitratos.
Es un alimento que en algunos aspectos se parece a la leche ya que es rico en proteínas y contiene calcio y otros muchos minerales.
Tiene un alto nivel de proteínas, que va del 15 al 18 % pero además lo interesante es su buen equilibrio a nivel de aminoácidos y el hecho de que contenga lisina que es un aminoácido esencial en la alimentación humana y que no suele encontrarse (o en poca cantidad) en la mayoría de los cereales.
Contiene entre un 5 y 8% de grasas saludables. Destaca la presencia de Escualeno, un tipo de grasa que hasta ahora se obtenía especialmente de tiburones y ballenas.
Su cantidad de almidón va entre el 50 y 60% de su peso. La industria alimentaria esta estudiando sus características ya que parece ser que puede ser un buen espesante.
Enlace.









Amaranto: el cereal de los Incas


----------



## Nameiro (29 Ene 2013)

sólo por tocarle los webs a la monstruosidad esa llamada monsanto, haré lo posible por hacerme con semillas de amaranto y plantarlas en la finca


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (29 Ene 2013)

Sabriais indicarme una pagina de intercambio de semillas y/o esquejes?

Yo ando en estos momentos enviando cartas por medio de una pagina francesa (ya se esta acabando la temporada de intercambio y quedan pocas simientes) y me gustaría hacer lo mismo con alguna española. Creo que así tendría más variedad.

Ando buscando maca, chayote, oca, ... y por aquí es prácticamente imposible. Al final me toca comprarlas y no son baratas precisamente.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Ene 2013)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Sabriais indicarme una pagina de intercambio de semillas y/o esquejes?
> 
> Yo ando en estos momentos enviando cartas por medio de una pagina francesa (ya se esta acabando la temporada de intercambio y quedan pocas simientes) y me gustaría hacer lo mismo con alguna española. Creo que así tendría más variedad.
> 
> Ando buscando maca, chayote, oca, ... y por aquí es prácticamente imposible. Al final me toca comprarlas y no son baratas precisamente.




Infojardín es lo que buscas 8:

Intercambio de semillas, esquejes y plantas - Foro de InfoJardín

Y luego en cada subforo suele haber hilos de intercambio de cada tipo de plantas. He hecho unos cuantos intercambios y por lo general la gente se porta muy bien, sólo ha habido un caso en que no ha cumplido, pero tampoco era un envío de gran valor. Siempre puedes intentar ''vigilar'' si es un forero de fiar.

No he hecho intercambios con América, pero es otra posibilidad que te abre el foro. 

Otro sitio interesante, en el que no tengo cuenta, es Dave's Garden. Mucha información y punto de intercambio. 

View all Trade Lists


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (30 Ene 2013)

Gracias!

La verdad es que ya anduve fisgando por Infojardín.

En Francia tenemos este y está muy pero que muy bien: http://semeurs.free.fr/

No he visto una "bolsa de semillas" de este estilo en España (estaría genial que alguien con maña en páginas web hiciera una parecida).

Dicen que en Alemania también funciona bien este sistema pero no soy capaz de dar con ella.

Un saludo


----------



## enladrillador (30 Ene 2013)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Infojardín es lo que buscas 8:
> 
> Intercambio de semillas, esquejes y plantas - Foro de InfoJardín
> 
> ...



tambien esta fruitiers

por cierto gente del foro, tengo esquejes (de restos de poda esquejables mejor dicho de ayer), de MORA GIGANTE cherokee, que se venden a 37 euros kg en los hiper, es buena buena, pero precisa de suelo muy humedo, los tengo para intercambiar por otros esquejes, semillas o plantas a ser posible de la zona cantabrica, digo esto porque ya tuve experiencias intentando plantar alguna planta que me enviaron de murcia y con la humedad que hay aqui pos nada de nada )

Fotos de las moras ya creciditas, son espectaculares, la unica pega que tienen que par arecolectarlas son incluso mas exquisitas que las frambuesas, esto es, su punto de recoleccion a diferencia de cualquier fruta, es un solo dia o a lo sumo 2, ya que si las coges antes estan aun acidas de verdes que estan, y si las coges mas tarde comienzan a pudrirse y tampoc saben bien., pero vamos, todo un manjar:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Zlug2T9Gd1I/S8vjF1fQUvI/AAAAAAAAE30/IOnxuHALc7M/s1600/S5031884.JPG

enviadme privado y tal, q sino las esquejo para mi y aunque no tenga sitio las planto por el monte para que se las coman los corzos


----------



## endeudado (31 Ene 2013)

mi mejor col, de momento.

por aquí no llueve, mal rollo, no dispongo de agua de riego y los depósitos los tengo bajo mínimos, este invierno no ha llovido naaaa.


----------



## endeudado (2 Feb 2013)

acabo de llegar del huerto, hoy tocó sacar parte de las papas, y no ha ido mal del todo teniendo en cuenta la escasa lluvia que hemos tenido por aquí, planté 8 kilos de papas de consumo grilladas y recogí 71 kilos con un sólo riego












se puede apreciar que ha sido un poco calamitoso, papas pequeñas en su mayoría, pero me han costado menos que comprarlas y están más buenas.










algunas de mis gallinas


----------



## Narval78_borrado (2 Feb 2013)

Tu gallinero parece un anuncio de Benetton, ¿cuántas razas de gallinas tienes? ¿las tienes con gallo o compras los pollos?
Por las patatas no te puedes quejar de lo que has sacado en esta época del año.

Un saludo


----------



## rory (2 Feb 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> acabo de llegar del huerto, hoy tocó sacar parte de las papas, y no ha ido mal del todo teniendo en cuenta la escasa lluvia que hemos tenido por aquí, planté 8 kilos de papas de consumo grilladas y recogí 71 kilos con un sólo riego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ños! La única lluvia la de hace un mes, pero has sacado buenas papas para lo poco que sembraste chacho!


----------



## endeudado (2 Feb 2013)

Narval78 dijo:


> Tu gallinero parece un anuncio de Benetton, ¿cuántas razas de gallinas tienes? ¿las tienes con gallo o compras los pollos?
> Por las patatas no te puedes quejar de lo que has sacado en esta época del año.
> 
> Un saludo



mis gallinas son mestizas, tengo unas doscientas y veinte gallos, empecé con siete y cambiando los gallos y con huevos de otros gallineros he ido aumentando la familia, los animales los crío a la antigua, todo el proceso lo hacen los animales intervengo poco






mis últimos pollitos, trece de quince huevos esta madre es de las mejores

edito: me quedo con lo del anuncio de benetton, muy bueno


----------



## trafec (2 Feb 2013)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> El otro día hablando de los cereales me encontré con este (pseudo) cereal andino. Conocéis el amaranto? Alguien tiene experiencia sobre su siembra en España? He pensado hacerme con unas semillas para sembrar unos pocos metros en mi huerto. Por lo visto toda la planta (las semillas en especial) es muy nutritiva y los tallos sirven de forraje para los animales.



Buenas noches

No se cultivarla pero si comerla . Con el amaranto en México fabrican unos dulces y golosinas muy populares (y muy ricos). 

amaranto cultivo y transformacion en dulces de amaranto..wmv - YouTube


----------



## NapoleonXVII (3 Feb 2013)

Esta es la mejor zona de burbuja.info, gracias a todos los que colaborais.


----------



## ISABEAU (4 Feb 2013)

*Alquilar huerto*

Estoy pensando en alquilar un huerto urbano en Valencia,me han dicho que por 100m me cobrarian 50€ mensuales,dispongo de herramientas y puedo hacer uso del riego cuando quiera.

Yo ya tenia un macetohuerto en mi balcón pero me hace ilusión plantar las cosas "de verdad".

El tema es que no se que gastos mensuales más voy a tener para calcular si me lo puedo permitir o no.

Si hay alguien que lo sepa ,o como lo tengo que calcular,me lo podeis decir?

Gracias


----------



## Narval78_borrado (4 Feb 2013)

¿Te deján también motoazada/motocultor? 100 m2 no son mucho pero si la tierra no es muy buena o esta llena de piedras te vendría muy bien tener uno para pasarlo una vez al año por lo menos.
Plantas o semillas no son muy caros, por ejemplo la planta de lechuga en una tienda cerca de mi casa me la vendieron el año pasado a 3 cts la unidad, y los sobres de semillas tampoco son muy caros. Si te dan el agua y las herramientas lo más caro que tendrás que comprar es el abono, entre 10 o 15 euros el saco según donde lo compres y la composición. Eso si no consigues abono natural (a.k.a. caca de vaca) de algún sitio que suele ser más barato o incluso grátis en algún matadero.


----------



## TedStraiker (4 Feb 2013)

Narval78 dijo:


> ¿Te deján también motoazada/motocultor? 100 m2 no son mucho pero si la tierra no es muy buena o esta llena de piedras te vendría muy bien tener uno para pasarlo una vez al año por lo menos.
> Plantas o semillas no son muy caros, por ejemplo la planta de lechuga en una tienda cerca de mi casa me la vendieron el año pasado a 3 cts la unidad, y los sobres de semillas tampoco son muy caros. Si te dan el agua y las herramientas lo más caro que tendrás que comprar es el abono, entre 10 o 15 euros el saco según donde lo compres y la composición. Eso si no consigues abono natural (a.k.a. caca de vaca) de algún sitio que suele ser más barato o incluso grátis en algún matadero.



Creo que hay tiendas que alquilan motocultores.


----------



## endeudado (4 Feb 2013)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Estoy pensando en alquilar un huerto urbano en Valencia,me han dicho que por 100m me cobrarian 50€ mensuales,dispongo de herramientas y puedo hacer uso del riego cuando quiera.
> 
> Yo ya tenia un macetohuerto en mi balcón pero me hace ilusión plantar las cosas "de verdad".
> 
> ...



si te gusta de verdad e incluye el agua, no está mal, tienes que tener en cuenta el desplazamiento y la seguridad, no serías el primero al que le roban los productos.


----------



## ISABEAU (4 Feb 2013)

Muy buen apunte lo del motocultor,el miercoles iré a verlo y ya os contare a ver que me dicen.


----------



## Otto (5 Feb 2013)

A ver que me aconsejáis los que sabéis de esto.

Resulta que me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la agricultura urbana y en un arriate que tiene el patio de mi casa he plantado habas.

El que me vendió las semillas me aconsejó que echase 3 o 4 habas en cada agujero. Yo he echado 3 en cada uno, me imagino que lo diría para asegurarse que salga por lo menos una planta.

El caso es que las semillas deberían ser muy buenas porque me han salido todas. 

¿Que hago? ¿las arranco hasta dejar una en cada puesto o las dejo todas?


----------



## viasa (5 Feb 2013)

Otto dijo:


> A ver que me aconsejáis los que sabéis de esto.
> 
> Resulta que me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la agricultura urbana y en un arriate que tiene el patio de mi casa he plantado habas.
> 
> ...



Déjalas todas y vigila el pulgón.


----------



## mareas (5 Feb 2013)

Hola a tod@s!

Llevo mucho tiempo leyendoos, sois unos cracks!

Al lío, me he comprado 2 Ha cerca de mi casa, mi intención es dejar unos 2500m. para huerta ecológica y casa/chabola/cabaña. El resto hacer un bosque comestible ecológico. Llevo mucho tiempo recopilando información, pero me gustaría que me dieras ciertas prioridades de con que empezar.
El terreno no tiene agua, aunque hay muchisima agua en las proximidades, quiero hacer un sondeo y balsa, ¿Necesitaré vallarlo?

Está situado en la meseta sur cerca de un río y tengo pensados 5 o 6 especies de árboles diferentes, pero no se si plantarlos todos de una tacada o ir haciendolo por zonas, por especies, tengo muchisimas ganas de empezar pero no se por donde.

Quiero hacer esto por diversión, ocio, y por si vienen muy mal dadas tener un sitio donde sobrevivir.

Saludos a tod@s!


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Feb 2013)

mareas dijo:


> Hola a tod@s!
> 
> Llevo mucho tiempo leyendoos, sois unos cracks!
> 
> ...



Lo primero, que envidia me das 
En cuanto a los árboles creo que no deberías inventar, si te conoces la zona donde has comprado, que supongo que sí, aplica las especies que vayan bien y donde pongas hortalizas, si vas a emplear la agricultura ecológica, compost a cascoporro.
Un saludo.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (5 Feb 2013)

mareas dijo:


> *El terreno no tiene agua, aunque hay muchisima agua en las proximidades, quiero hacer un sondeo y balsa, ¿Necesitaré vallarlo?*



No me hagas mucho caso, porque soy de la España verde, pero para eso lo que necesitas es permiso de la Confederacón Hidrográfica. En internete seguro que encuentras los requisistos que exige tu Confederación.



> En cuanto a los árboles creo que no deberías inventar, si te conoces la zona donde has comprado, que supongo que sí, aplica las especies que vayan bien



Ya te digo, tengo media docena de _kiwis_ que se burlan de mi arrogancia cada vez que me cruzo con ellos.


----------



## ISABEAU (6 Feb 2013)

Bueno pues ya es oficial,ya he apalabrado el huerto,era el último que les quedaba.

Son 50E mensuales por 100m incluye el agua,herramientas básicas y asesoramiento.

Me han dicho que debia esperar 15 dias porque lo tienen que arreglar ya que estaba en barbecho y que puedo pagar a un señor para que me pase el motocultor por 25€.

En cuanto al abono me han dicho que ellos tienen sacos de caca de oveja, necesitaré 3X 8€.

Estoy nerviosita por empezar,vosotros que plantariais?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Feb 2013)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Bueno pues ya es oficial,ya he apalabrado el huerto,era el último que les quedaba.
> 
> Son 50E mensuales por 100m incluye el agua,herramientas básicas y asesoramiento.
> 
> ...



Para empezar puedes plantar lechugas y acelgas. Intenta a conseguir planteles en un vivero o mercadillo. Luego puedes sembrar rabanitos, zanahorias y en algún rincón un poco de perejil para los guisos. Mientras plantas las primeras lechugas del vivero vas preparando tu propio semillero de lechugas para la siguiente plantación.


----------



## endeudado (6 Feb 2013)

ISABEAU dijo:


> Bueno pues ya es oficial,ya he apalabrado el huerto,era el último que les quedaba.
> 
> Son 50E mensuales por 100m incluye el agua,herramientas básicas y asesoramiento.
> 
> ...



yo siempre recomiendo rábanos para empezar, crecen rápido y suben el ánimo.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (7 Feb 2013)

ISABEAU dijo:


> vosotros que plantariais?



Empieza por hacerte un esquema.
Cuántos sois en casa?
Mira los tableros que hay por Internet y te dicen las cantidades (indicativas) de las cosas que hay que plantar, según los que se sean en la familia.

Puedes empezar a plantar desde ya en casa (pimientos, tomates, berenjenas,...) no esperes a tener el terreno. 

Ahora es temporada de plantar guisantes.


----------



## ISABEAU (7 Feb 2013)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Empieza por hacerte un esquema.
> Cuántos sois en casa?
> Mira los tableros que hay por Internet y te dicen las cantidades (indicativas) de las cosas que hay que plantar, según los que se sean en la familia.
> 
> ...



Me encantan los guisantes!!

No habia pensado que hubiera tableros para eso ahora mismo los busco,en cuanto a lo de plantar ya en casa te refieres a que plante en semillero para tener los planteles y luego pasarlos al terreno? no se estropearan?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (8 Feb 2013)

No, no se estropean.

Yo también voy a empezar a plantar ahora (estoy en el centro de Francia y si quiero melones o berenjenas no queda otra), estoy esperando a que me lleguen los semilleros de turba que compré hace unos días y empiezo. 






Ya tengo todas mis semillas y los sacos de tierra especial semillas esperando 

Los voy a poner en la cocina, en la encimera que ocupa todo el largo de la ventana (2,15 m) que da el sol buena parte de día y tienen luz y calor.

Si no quieres comprarte los semilleros de turba, puedes usar rollos de papel higiénico (el cartón del centro). De cada uno sacas dos semilleros. O el cartón del rulo de papel de cocina.

Otra forma es comprarte vasitos de plástico y les haces unos agujeros por debajo para que salga el agua.

Para el año que viene te puedes ir guardando todos los botes de yogur...

Aquí tienes mucha información que podrá ayudarte: Antes de preguntar, consulta esto (recopilación de mensajes por temas) - Foro de InfoJardín


Por cierto, en el LIDL sacan un invernadero por 60 euros. Aquí lo traen el 15 de este mes.


----------



## ISABEAU (8 Feb 2013)

No si semilleros tengo,porque yo llevo 3 años plantando en la terraza de micasa,y me sacaba los planteles y luego plantaba en macetas,los dos primeros años me fue bien para aprender y experimentar(no habia plantado nada en mi vida),pero el año pasado que se suponia que iba a ser ya el definitivo,en la finca de al lado les dio por reformar la fachada con un aislante que era una espuma amarilla que donde caia no crecia nada o lo quemaba y me fastidiaron mi macetohuerto:´(
No dejaba ni al perro salir por si se me intoxicaba,una querella les tenia que haber puesto.

Por eso este año he decidido lo de alquilar el terreno,me hace mucha ilusión.

El macetohuerto lo voy a reservar para plantas aromaticas,me gusta cocinar y quiero tenerlas a mano.

El invernadero es una monada,no se si le sacaria partido en mi terraza,vivo en Valencia y lo mismo no me hace falta,tu para que lo usarias?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (8 Feb 2013)

ISABEAU dijo:


> El invernadero es una monada,no se si le sacaria partido en mi terraza,vivo en Valencia y lo mismo no me hace falta,tu para que lo usarias?



No está mal por el precio. Conozco a bastantes que lo compraron en años anteriores y están contentos con él. Lo único es fijarlo bien al suelo porque si hay viento se vuela :S

Si vives en Valencia y en casa tienes sitio para hacer los semilleros, igual no te resulta interesante. Yo por ahora no pienso comprarlo tampoco, voy a ver este año si me apaño con los semilleros debajo de la ventana (tengo un termómetro y ayer me marcaba 28°C en la cocina en pleno sol, creo que a las plantas les bastará).

El invernadero es práctico para proteger a los plantones de las heladas o de los caracoles (el año pasado planté directamente en tierra cidra, calabacines y pepinos y ninguna planta sobrevivió a los caracoles. Tuvimos muchísima lluvia).


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Feb 2013)

La temporada de guisantes que yo sepa ya ha pasado, estamos en tiempo de recolección, al menos por mi zona.
Ahora empieza la temporada de plantar judías verdes.

*Mis guisantes hace una semana.*






Trabajando para ampliar el huerto, de momento 7 bancales más para enrame, cuando tenga fotos las posteo. La zona "lounge rustico"de huerto sigue adelante .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ç
Posteo esta noticia, resulta que las semillas transgenicas de Monsanto resistente al herbicida Round Up ( glifosato) de poco van a servir y puede que el glifosato pase a la historia.

En el 50% de los campos de US tratados con Round Up han aparecido hierbas resistentes al glifosato, Monsanto quiere crear ahora semillas resistentes a otros herbicidas mucho más peligrosos, por suerte le han parado los pies aunque ya veremos hasta cuando.

Nearly Half of All US Farms Now Have Superweeds | Mother Jones


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (8 Feb 2013)

Alvin Red dijo:


> La temporada de guisantes que yo sepa ya ha pasado, estamos en tiempo de recolección, al menos por mi zona.
> Ahora empieza la temporada de plantar judías verdes.



Por aquí los empezaremos a plantar dentro de 1 semana o 10 días. 
Las judías verdes las plantamos a primeros de mayo 

Estoy en el centro de Francia.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Feb 2013)

No sé si conocéis una serie documental llamada ''Curar con plantas'' (en el original ''Grow your own drugs''). La emite el canal Decasa, pero yo me la he encontrado por el emule (no la veo en otro sitio, al menos en castellano...Y va escasito de fuentes).

Muy amena y entretenida, con un tono divulgativo que quizás a los hortelanos más hardcore les resulte algo blandito, pero yo creo que es lo justo para mantener un cierto equilibrio ''televisivo''. 

Lo presenta este tipo (James Wong):


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (18 Feb 2013)

Lo subo :o

Cómo lo llevais?

Por aqui se acabó la lluvia hace dos días, pero aún hiela por la noche. Tengo que esperar aún una semana (por lo menos) para plantar los guisantes.

Ayer planté en interior 20 variedades de tomates.
Hoy he plantado 2 de berenjenas, 4 de pimientos, 2 de melón, lechuga iceberg y Lycium barbarum (goji).

Mañana intentaré plantar col, col de Bruselas, coliflor, espinacas, cilantro (mexicano y árabe) y cebollino chino.

Si me da tiempo borraja, maca (esto no sé muy bien como va.... es nuevo para mi, pero como me lo compro en botes, quiero probar a hacerlo en el huerto), celidonia, tanaceto, capuchina .... unas para evitar los bichillos y enfermedades en el huerto y otras para mi, que me encantan las infusiones 

Este año con el intercambio de semillas tengo muchas semillas y muchas novedades. La verdad es que es un acierto este sistema. 

Creo que ya no me ven comprar más ninguna semilla salvo alguna rara como este año que he comprado el maca, el cilantro mexicano y el lemon. Todo lo demás no me ha costado más que un sobre y un sello (y algunas semillas, pero eso es "gratis" ya que se recuperan de las plantas cada año). 

Me parece que sería buena idea crear una "bolsa de semillas burbujera" y ponerla en marcha en otoño, cuando empecemos a recoger las semillas. 

Saludos y buena temporada huertera


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (22 Feb 2013)

A prepararse para la nueva temporada. Hoy he acabado de cavar un bancal profundo, (¿alguien lo ha probado?), veremos que tal funciona. He leido que se suele hacer con estiercol de caballo, no he podido conseguir de caballo, eso si, a cambio le he echado de oveja, y bien maduro. A ver que sale de todo esto, que la faena que lleva tiene que ser por algo.

¿Como van esas espinacas, ajos, escaloras y demas cultivos de invierno?

Saludos.


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Mar 2013)

Hago un up ... 

De darle a la azada me ha salido una Bursitis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre en el codo por lo que me he tomado unas 3 semanas de descanso,

Plantadas Judías verdes y zanahorias, esta semana comenzare con los tomates.

Esta semana ya tendré guisantes.

La construcción de nuevos bancales ha estado parada por la bursitis, espero proseguir esta semana pero con calma. 

Ya posteare fotos ....


----------



## Trustno1 (3 Mar 2013)

Recuerdo que hace un tiempo alguien dijo una página donde comprar semillas pero no recuerdo la dirección. Sé que había semillas de todo tipo incluso exóticas.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (4 Mar 2013)

Yo he tenido que parar los semilleros. Aquellos que empecé están creciendo.

Esta semana me ha llegado una notificación del propietario de "mi casa" diciendo que el contrato se acaba dentro de 6 meses y que vende. Si me quiero quedar la tengo que comprar :fiufiu:

Así que me estoy buscando otra nueva residencia y empezaré nuevo huerto. 

Ya puestos con mudanzas, que sea una casa con un terreno más grande para poderme poner unas gallinas libres y un Diagnóstico de Eficiencia Energética de al menos nivel D. Por supuesto un insert, una caldera de biomasa o como mínimo calefacción por gas ciudad. Ahora estoy calentando con fuel y son 2000 euros al año :´(

No hay mal que por bien no venga


----------



## soca1 (6 Mar 2013)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace un tiempo alguien dijo una página donde comprar semillas pero no recuerdo la dirección. Sé que había semillas de todo tipo incluso exóticas.



semillas.de semillas de pimientos de todas las clases y tb exoticas.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (6 Mar 2013)

Hola a todos.

Tengo que comprar "algo" para poder sacar agua de un pozo (5 metros). Tengo varias opciones, la primera seria comprar una motobomba, con todo lo que conlleva, gasolina, aceites y demas guarradas, la otra opcion seria mirar algo "solar". He buscado informacion por la red, veo que la mejor opcion es un bomba de 12V con 6 metros de aspiracion, y un consumo de 10-20W, y una placa solar de unos 25-30W directa a la bomba.
¿Que os parece la idea?, ¿alguna sugerencia?
Os dejo link de la bomba, y el panel.
BOMBES SOLARS 12V - Fadisel
Panel Solar Policristalino 30W 17V Alto Rendimiento

Gracias por leer y saludos.


----------



## fary (6 Mar 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo que comprar "algo" para poder sacar agua de un pozo (5 metros). Tengo varias opciones, la primera seria comprar una motobomba, con todo lo que conlleva, gasolina, aceites y demas guarradas, la otra opcion seria mirar algo "solar". He buscado informacion por la red, veo que la mejor opcion es un bomba de 12V con 6 metros de aspiracion, y un consumo de 10-20W, y una placa solar de unos 25-30W directa a la bomba.
> ¿Que os parece la idea?, ¿alguna sugerencia?
> ...



supongo que ademas de bomba y panel necesitaras una bateria, si quieres simplificar, y es solo para usarlo a ratos puedes prescindir del panel solar y usar una bateria y cargarla en casa


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (6 Mar 2013)

fary dijo:


> supongo que ademas de bomba y panel necesitaras una bateria, si quieres simplificar, y es solo para usarlo a ratos puedes prescindir del panel solar y usar una bateria y cargarla en casa



Ahi esta una de mis dudas, mirando los datos que proporciona el fabricante de la bomba, dice que se puede conectar directamente el panel solar siempre que tenga potencia suficiente. 
Como no tengo nada de lo que me hace falta, si se puede, me decanto por bomba sumergida de 12V y placa solar de 25-30W y a correr, ademas, la idea es colocar un deposito de 1000 litros para rellenar del pozo y regar directo de el deposito, o montar un gota a gota, pero esto ya lo ire viendo.

Saludos.


----------



## koala5 (6 Mar 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Ahi esta una de mis dudas, mirando los datos que proporciona el fabricante de la bomba, dice que se puede conectar directamente el panel solar siempre que tenga potencia suficiente.
> Como no tengo nada de lo que me hace falta, si se puede, me decanto por bomba sumergida de 12V y placa solar de 25-30W y a correr, ademas, la idea es colocar un deposito de 1000 litros para rellenar del pozo y regar directo de el deposito, o montar un gota a gota, pero esto ya lo ire viendo.
> 
> Saludos.



Necesitas un acumulador(Bateria) si o si,la bomba no te va funcionar con la placa solar sin bateria.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7 Mar 2013)

koala5 dijo:


> Necesitas un acumulador(Bateria) si o si,la bomba no te va funcionar con la placa solar sin bateria.



¿Porque no?, si necesitas 10W y tienes una placa de 20W, a plena luz del dia, ¿porque no va a poder mover la bomba?, desde la ignorancia.


----------



## gunner_yo (7 Mar 2013)

Como que no.
Yo tengo una placa de 100w y esta bomba:





Y me funciona perfectamente.
Eso si, en bombas de 12v no esperes maravillas.
Ahhh y los días nublados olvídate, para esos días bateria


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (7 Mar 2013)

gunner_yo dijo:


> Como que no.
> Yo tengo una placa de 100w y esta bomba:
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que caudal tienes?, con uno de 8 litros/minuto me doy por contento.


----------



## gunner_yo (7 Mar 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> ¿Que caudal tienes?, con uno de 8 litros/minuto me doy por contento.



Pues la bomba es esta:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=220930886939

Según dice 25 litros por minuto. Y la sube a 4 metros

ahora estoy pensando en comprar esta a ver si tira más:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281003727691


----------



## bric (7 Mar 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo que comprar "algo" para poder sacar agua de un pozo (5 metros). Tengo varias opciones, la primera seria comprar una motobomba, con todo lo que conlleva, gasolina, aceites y demas guarradas, la otra opcion seria mirar algo "solar". He buscado informacion por la red, veo que la mejor opcion es un bomba de 12V con 6 metros de aspiracion, y un consumo de 10-20W, y una placa solar de unos 25-30W directa a la bomba.
> ¿Que os parece la idea?, ¿alguna sugerencia?
> ...



Según el uso que le vayas a dar, y si tienes un taladro con batería, quizás te convenga una minibomba de taladro. Lo del uso te lo pregunto por no ir todos los días con el taladro para arriba y para abajo, porque la minibomba la puedes fijar en el lugar que tengas el pozo con una manguera, llegas con el taladro, lo acoplas, bombeas y listo. Yo tengo una y va bastante bien (aunque no la uso para regar) y si no recuerdo mal, puede llegar a bombear unos 3.600 litros/hora, aunque las hay con menos capacidad y más baratas, por 15 o 20 euros tendrías solucionado el problema.


----------



## gunner_yo (8 Mar 2013)

bric dijo:


> Según el uso que le vayas a dar, y si tienes un taladro sin batería, quizás te convenga una minibomba de taladro. Lo del uso te lo pregunto por no ir todos los días con el taladro para arriba y para abajo, porque la minibomba la puedes fijar en el lugar que tengas el pozo con una manguera, llegas con el taladro, lo acoplas, bombeas y listo. Yo tengo una y va bastante bien (aunque no la uso para regar) y si no recuerdo mal, puede llegar a bombear unos 3.600 litros/hora, aunque las hay con menos capacidad y más baratas, por 15 o 20 euros tendrías solucionado el problema.



los que buscamos estas soluciones es por que no tenemos un enchufe cerca
ya me gustaria a mi poder poner una bomba de 500w pero....


----------



## bric (8 Mar 2013)

gunner_yo dijo:


> los que buscamos estas soluciones es por que no tenemos un enchufe cerca
> ya me gustaria a mi poder poner una bomba de 500w pero....



Tienes razón, si tienes un enchufe cerca no hace falta andar con inventos, pero es que quería decir un taladro *con* batería, pero no sé por qué puse sin. 

Vaya consejos que doy, un taladro sin batería donde no hay enchufes. :ouch:

Ya edito el otro post.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (8 Mar 2013)

gunner_yo dijo:


> Pues la bomba es esta:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=220930886939
> 
> Según dice 25 litros por minuto. Y la sube a 4 metros
> 
> ...



Hola, con 4 metros de impulsion no me serviria, antes de este episodio de lluvias tenia el agua a 3,5 metros, ahora supongo que estara mas arriba con los 70 litros que han caido estos dias, pero claro, cuando llegue el verano el nivel empezara a bajar y como poco necesitaria alguna que pueda subir como minimo 6 metros, por si acaso. Al final me tocara comprar una motobomba. :S



bric dijo:


> Según el uso que le vayas a dar, y si tienes un taladro con batería, quizás te convenga una minibomba de taladro. Lo del uso te lo pregunto por no ir todos los días con el taladro para arriba y para abajo, porque la minibomba la puedes fijar en el lugar que tengas el pozo con una manguera, llegas con el taladro, lo acoplas, bombeas y listo. Yo tengo una y va bastante bien (aunque no la uso para regar) y si no recuerdo mal, puede llegar a bombear unos 3.600 litros/hora, aunque las hay con menos capacidad y más baratas, por 15 o 20 euros tendrías solucionado el problema.



Pues no tengo ninguno, y la verdad es que no me veo regando con el taladro.  De todas maneras no es mala idea y no conocia ese sistema, ya le buscare utilidad. 

Gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Alvin Red (8 Mar 2013)

Ya tengo compostera, pero quizás necesite otra como esta para ir bien.







La inversión se me hace cada vez más pesada de mantener, aunque es mínima.

Como inversión urgente tengo:

6 bancales de 15 mts largo y 0,4 mts ancho para enrame cada uno 23€ de coste
3 m3 de compost ya preparado a 25€/m3
1 m3 de estiercol curado 30 o 35€/m3
mas el tranporte 25€
Material de riego, otros 60 a 80€
Acolchado de cartón otros 50€

Aparte de planteles y semillas 80€.
Hoy estoy llorón :´(


----------



## Caldeo directo (8 Mar 2013)

Amos a ver......

Precisamente la gracia de las bombas solares, es acumular la energía solar, en forma no de electricidad, sino de almacenamiento de agua. Estas bombas están diseñadas y funcionan únicamente con una placa solar, lógicamente solo cuando hay suficiente radiación.
La "gracia" es disponer de un deposito lo suficientemente grande y bien ubicado -cuanto más alto, más presión obtendrás- para ir llenándolo, cuando tengas radiación solar, pero podrás diferir o expandir el consumo de agua en el tiempo.
Se utilizan en aplicaciones de riego sobre todo, en combinación con depósitos de agua.

Saludos

Emilio


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Mar 2013)

Buenasss, vuelvo a retomar el tema huerto después de un paréntesis. He estado haciendo cosillas en un campo familiar, preparando la tierra y tal para plantar en primavera, pero aquello está un poco lejos, a media hora de casa, y ahora me han ofrecido un terrenito a diez minutillos y no me he podido resistir a la oferta. Total, que la producción de hortalizas pasará al huerto cercano y el otro lo voy a convertir en un bosque de alimentos. Aquí podéis ver algunas fotos...

Una vista más o menos general. Este año me he limitado a poner estiércol y plantar habas, guisantes y algunas cosillas más. Como al principio no lo tenía muy claro no he plantado muchos árboles, aún así he puesto dos avellanos, un manzano, un albaricoquero y un madroño. Tengo pedidos dos acerolos. Y un montón de bellotas de encina y coscoja, que a ver si salen. El invierno que viene más.







Aquí un par de zonas de aromáticas. Este finde aquí también puse coronilla y alfalfa arbórea, que irán muy bien para hacer acolchados.













Uno de los avellanos ya con hojitas...







El albaricoquero ya va haciendo marcha...







Bueno, y por ahora ya está. La idea es, como he dicho, hacer una especie de bosque de alimentos que dé la mínima faena posible, para ir como mucho una vez a la semana.
Del otro experimento ya pondré fotos, que este sábado voy a desbrozar, pero ya será una cosa más convencional.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (15 Mar 2013)

_* y ahora me han ofrecido un terrenito a diez minutillos y no me he podido resistir a la oferta. 


Uno de los avellanos ya con hojitas...

El albaricoquero ya va haciendo marcha...*_

Enhorabuena por la adquisición Armin, va a hacer falta el campo.
A mí, no sé porqué razón, me han fallado los guisantes los 2 años que lo he intentado. 
Las habas las tengo muy bien, algunas con flores. También van genial los ajos y las cebollas. Ya tengo liberada la tierra para tomates y calabacinos e incluso me voy a atrever con las berenjenas, que fritas mmmmmmmmmmm. El nogal que tengo, pronto irá abriendo...
Saludos a tod@s


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (15 Mar 2013)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la adquisición Armin, va a hacer falta el campo.
> A mí, no sé porqué razón, me han fallado los guisantes los 2 años que lo he intentado.
> Las habas las tengo muy bien, algunas con flores. También van genial los ajos y las cebollas. Ya tengo liberada la tierra para tomates y calabacinos e incluso me voy a atrever con las berenjenas, que fritas mmmmmmmmmmm. El nogal que tengo, pronto irá abriendo...
> Saludos a tod@s



Bueno, bueno, yo no he comprado nada, es de una amiga que ha decidido hacer miniparcelas y cultivar con más gente, que siempre es más divertido. A mí el tema de los guisantes, en el anterior huerto sólo me fueron mal el primer año, y no sé por qué ya que la tierra llevaba más de 15 años sin cultivarse. Las dos temporadas siguientes fueron como un tiro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Mar 2013)

@ Armin si quieres que crezcan bien las bellotas ponlas en la sombra y siempre húmedas, o plántalas tras otra planta al menos los dos primeros años y sobre ttod el primer verano.

Saludos


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (15 Mar 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @ Armin si quieres que crezcan bien las bellotas ponlas en la sombra y siempre húmedas, o plántalas tras otra planta al menos los dos primeros años y sobre ttod el primer verano.
> 
> Saludos



Las de coscoja, como no son tan remilgadas, las he puesto al sol. Las de encina las he puesto a la sombra de los algarrobos y pinos que ya había. De todas formas, no espero sentarme a su sombre, eso ya será cosa de mis nietos. :rolleye:


----------



## Corew (15 Mar 2013)

Yo os recomendaria que investigarais en el foro de infojardin.

En especial, mirar compostaje, lombricultura, y luego toda la horda de posts y fichas acerca de la huerta.

Jardinería ecológica - Foro de InfoJardín


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Mar 2013)

¿Alguien con experiencia en injerto usando calabazas como pie (portainjerto)?


----------



## Garbatella (18 Mar 2013)

Ale, uno más que se suma a esto de los huertos urbanos. En mi caso por pura curiosidad, y porque me llenaría de orgullo poder montarme ensaladas del trabajo bien hecho 







Se trata de 2 macetas con 6 brotes de lechugas de rizo y 3 cebollas blancas. Substrato + tierra traida de asturies (con alguna lombriz y todo).

Sin embargo tengo muchas dudas...

¿Frecuencia de riego? ¿Cantidad?

Por otro lado, no sé muy bien donde poner las macetas... Vivo en un piso 15 y el viento que sopla pega bastante fuerte. Os dejo un esquema de la terraza para ver si alguien se le ocurre donde sería la colocación más oportuna.







Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Klendathu (18 Mar 2013)

Pues yo me acabo de dar una paliza de miedo, he movido 2 bigbags de tierra a pala y caretilla, en fin un pasote, pero ya tengo el bancal elevado en los próximos días pondré algo.


He llenado las bigbags con restos de poda pensando que podían funcionar de compostero, ya os contare.


También he comprado una biotrituradora eléctrica que va bastante bien , marca Garland


los chayotes plantados, los arboles rebrotando y mis 5 gallinas me dan mas huevos de los que puedo comer


Saludos


----------



## endeudado (18 Mar 2013)

como van esos huertos, les dejo una foto de como están mis papas





[/IMG]

mi compostera hecha con palets


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (19 Mar 2013)

Klendathu dijo:


> los chayotes plantados, los arboles rebrotando y mis 5 gallinas me dan mas huevos de los que puedo comer
> 
> 
> Saludos



¿Ya has plantado los chayotes? Yo tengo uno en casa que me voy a esperar, creo que hace todavía un poco de frío para él.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (19 Mar 2013)

Bueno, pues la parcela hortícola ya ha sido desvirgada, estos días he desbrozado y he empezado a hacer caballones...













Los primeros inquilinos, unas lechugas y tupinambos. También he sembrado semillas de espárragos y remolachas, a ver qué tal se dan...


----------



## Klendathu (19 Mar 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> ¿Ya has plantado los chayotes? Yo tengo uno en casa que me voy a esperar, creo que hace todavía un poco de frío para él.




Yo estoy en Alicante sur, creo que aguantaran, están ya algo creciditos por que los tengo desde hace unos 2 meses en maceta, de todos modos soy absolutamente novato con ellos, pero dicen que son mas duros que un clavo y que por Granada están naturalizados a los lados de la autovia.

Lo único que de las 25 semillas de moringa no me han salido ninguna....he vuelto a comprar a ver si hay mas suerte 

Ya os contare, Saludos


----------



## Garbatella (19 Mar 2013)

Por favor... alguien con experiencia en macetohuertos:

¿Con qué frecuencia riego las lechugas?


----------



## cdecompartir (19 Mar 2013)

Amigos, tengo una terraza grande que durante la mayor parte del dia tiene mucho sol.
He pensado en experimentar con varias macetas grandes y plantar cositas básicas para ir iniciándome.

Que me podéis recomendar para plantar ahora?
Alguna web o blog o calendario?

Yo había pensado probar con lechugas, zanahorias y tomates tipo cherry pero vamos que no tengo ni idea 

:cook:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (19 Mar 2013)

Garbatella dijo:


> Por favor... alguien con experiencia en macetohuertos:
> 
> ¿Con qué frecuencia riego las lechugas?



Riégalas cuando notes la tierra seca.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (19 Mar 2013)

Klendathu dijo:


> Yo estoy en Alicante sur, creo que aguantaran, están ya algo creciditos por que los tengo desde hace unos 2 meses en maceta, de todos modos soy absolutamente novato con ellos, pero dicen que son mas duros que un clavo y que por Granada están naturalizados a los lados de la autovia.
> 
> Lo único que de las 25 semillas de moringa no me han salido ninguna....he vuelto a comprar a ver si hay mas suerte
> 
> Ya os contare, Saludos



Yo en la huerta de Valencia. El año pasado los planté en abril y hubo una noche un poco más fría de lo habitual que los secó. Luego rebrotaron, pero no me quiero arriesgar.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (19 Mar 2013)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Amigos, tengo una terraza grande que durante la mayor parte del dia tiene mucho sol.
> He pensado en experimentar con varias macetas grandes y plantar cositas básicas para ir iniciándome.
> 
> Que me podéis recomendar para plantar ahora?
> ...



Con las lechugas y los cherrys no hay ningún problema, además, los cherrys producen hasta por saber morir. Con las zanahorias no te puedo decir, no les tengo pillado el tranquillo. Prueba con pimientos también, que son poco delicados. Si tienes mucha insolación procura tener algo con lo que cubrir las plantas durante las horas de más calor, que al estar en macetas se resecan enseguida.


----------



## rory (19 Mar 2013)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Amigos, tengo una terraza grande que durante la mayor parte del dia tiene mucho sol.
> He pensado en experimentar con varias macetas grandes y plantar cositas básicas para ir iniciándome.
> 
> Que me podéis recomendar para plantar ahora?
> ...



Como te dicen, cherry y pimientos. Puede que también espinaca de verano, resistente al espigado. Lechuga con calor, complicado, se espigan enseguida.

Berenjena también.


----------



## cdecompartir (20 Mar 2013)

Como hago las macetas?ienso:
He visto que al fondo se le suele poner gravilla para mejor drenaje supongo...o lo lleno todo de la tierra esta que venden en bolsas?

Seria mejor plantar las semillas en envases pequeños (estilo yogur) y luego pasarlos a las macetas grandes o puedo plantarlas directamente en las grandes?

Tendrán suficiente con la tierra esta o tendré que ponerles algun tipo de abono?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (20 Mar 2013)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Como hago las macetas?ienso:
> He visto que al fondo se le suele poner gravilla para mejor drenaje supongo...o lo lleno todo de la tierra esta que venden en bolsas?



Yo no pongo nunca nada más que turba (la tierra negra para macetas). Eso sí, piensa en macetas grandes. Las plantas se desarrollan mejor, la tierra se recalienta menos, y los frutos son más grandes.



cdecompartir dijo:


> Seria mejor plantar las semillas en envases pequeños (estilo yogur) y luego pasarlos a las macetas grandes o puedo plantarlas directamente en las grandes?



Hay que hacer semillero antes, y no trasplantar hasta que la plantita puede salir al exterior sin problemas. Si plantas directamente en maceta y en exterior en cuanto broten se te morirán. Si no te aclaras, o no tienes sitio, puedes comprar el plantero ya hecho. El inconveniente es que no suelen vender pocas unidades.

Para hacer germinar las semillas, antes de ponerlas en vasos de yogur va muy bien meterlas en un tuper cerrado herméticamente, envueltas en una hoja de papel de cocina humedecida. En cuanto asoma la raíz se pueden pasar al vaso (oJo: hay que vigilar la aparición de moho).



cdecompartir dijo:


> Tendrán suficiente con la tierra esta o tendré que ponerles algun tipo de abono?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



Tendrás que abonar en cuanto la planta empiece a desarrollarse. Ten en cuenta que algunas especies (pimiento, tomate) son muy ávidas de nutrientes, y si en huerta no puedes pasar sin abonar, con mayor razón es necesario hacerlo en maceta. Lo mejor para macetas, el guano líquido. Ojo: si plantas judías o habas ten en cuenta que NO necesitan abono nitrogenado.


----------



## Garbatella (20 Mar 2013)

Yo creo que coy a plantar alguna que otra calabaza


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Mar 2013)

Hace ya tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui.

Solo avisaros. 

A una vecina le han robado todos los "calçots" y hasta los huevos de las gallinas.


Se está poniendo la cosa muy jo.dida.


----------



## Abish (21 Mar 2013)

Buenas  Soy nueva por aquí, pero de vez en cuando me gusta echar una ojeada a este hilo, porque vienen consejos fantásticos para los que nos iniciamos en esto de cultivar nuestros terrenitos.
Yo dispongo de un poco de terreno y tengo un pequeño cerezo (de los enanos). El caso es que hay muchas aves y arrasan con las cerezas y con todo lo que ponga. Había pensado en colocar una malla antipájaros en el árbol y sobre las fresas, que me he animado a poner este año, pero he oído rumores de que están prohibidas. Yo no vivo en el campo, es una urbanización. ¿Es cierto que están prohibidas o es tan solo una leyenda urbana? A ver si alguien puede aclararme esta duda.

Y gracias por vuestros consejos y comentarios de este hilo. Sois toda una ayuda para urbanitas como yo


----------



## Abish (21 Mar 2013)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Como hago las macetas?ienso:
> He visto que al fondo se le suele poner gravilla para mejor drenaje supongo...o lo lleno todo de la tierra esta que venden en bolsas?
> 
> Seria mejor plantar las semillas en envases pequeños (estilo yogur) y luego pasarlos a las macetas grandes o puedo plantarlas directamente en las grandes?
> ...




No sé si ha salido esta página durante el hilo, pero para cultivos en macetas, esta es una página que se puede consultar.

Los pepinos y calabacines creo que también son de bastante sol.

MACETOHUERTO PASO A PASO: CULTIVAR PEPINO EN MACETA


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (21 Mar 2013)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que no me pasaba por aqui.
> 
> Solo avisaros.
> 
> ...



Pues no será porque no hay tierras baldías...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (21 Mar 2013)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Como hago las macetas?ienso:
> He visto que al fondo se le suele poner gravilla para mejor drenaje supongo...o lo lleno todo de la tierra esta que venden en bolsas?
> 
> Seria mejor plantar las semillas en envases pequeños (estilo yogur) y luego pasarlos a las macetas grandes o puedo plantarlas directamente en las grandes?
> ...



Las semillas las puedes plantar en hueveras de cartón. Cuando la plantita ya ha salido y está un poco grande la plantas directamente en la maceta, sin sacarla del cartón, que se irá degradando a medida que rieges y crezcan las raíces.


----------



## Alvin Red (23 Mar 2013)

Abish dijo:


> Buenas  Soy nueva por aquí, pero de vez en cuando me gusta echar una ojeada a este hilo, porque vienen consejos fantásticos para los que nos iniciamos en esto de cultivar nuestros terrenitos.
> Yo dispongo de un poco de terreno y tengo un pequeño cerezo (de los enanos). El caso es que hay muchas aves y arrasan con las cerezas y con todo lo que ponga. Había pensado en colocar una malla antipájaros en el árbol y sobre las fresas, que me he animado a poner este año, pero he oído rumores de que están prohibidas. Yo no vivo en el campo, es una urbanización. ¿Es cierto que están prohibidas o es tan solo una leyenda urbana? A ver si alguien puede aclararme esta duda.
> 
> Y gracias por vuestros consejos y comentarios de este hilo. Sois toda una ayuda para urbanitas como yo



Están prohibidas las redes para cazar pájaros, no las redes para proteger los arboles. la verdura o los semilleros de los pajaros, hay de varios tipos con diferentes espacios de mallas, anchura y longitud.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muchas nuevas para explicarlas todas, haré un pequeño resumen:

-. Me quedo con todo el invernadero, 1.500 m2.
-. Para mi ya llego el Max.Mad, dependo casi exclusivamente de lo que cultivo y de la compra-venta de productos agrícolas para vivir, me toca espabilar, lo malo es que hasta finales de Mayo no tendré el grueso de la verdura, ahora tengo bien poca cosa.

-. Planificación:

Tomateras 550

250 tomateras var. Cor de Bou
150 tomateras Raf
150 tomateras var Montserrat (ya plantadas)

Puede que se añadan unos 400 tomatera más a lo largo de la temporada

Pimiento verde 180
Pimiento rojo 180
Pimiento Padron 150
Berenjenas; 180
Pepinos: 80
Judias verdes; 180

Zanahorias: 500
Cebollas; 500

Aparte;lechugas de diferentes tipos, espinacas, acelgas,y puede que apio y rabanos.

No plantare calabacines, coliflor o parecidos ya que me ocupan mucho espacio y van mejor al aire libre.

Espero poder vivir con todo eso plantado y aun me quedan 400 m2 para arreglarlos e incorporar .cultivos, pero he de esperar a Mayo para poder empezar a cosechar los resultados.

A ver si puedo postear fotos, pero voy bastante asfixiado de tiempo.


----------



## cdecompartir (25 Mar 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos por los concejos!
Me ha intrigado lo de usarlas hueveras de cartón! 
Iré probando y espero pronto poder enseñaros fotos de mis cultivos. :rolleye:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (29 Mar 2013)

Vamos plantando las cositas de verano...

Aquí unos fresones que me pusieron ojitos en la tienda...













Aquí el caballón de cucurbitáceas y solanáceas varias...

Pimientos, tomates pera, calabacines, berenjenas... Protegidos por si aún viene algún día fresco...



















Y de paso, unas espinacas, que algún cabroncete emplumado ya se ha encargado de picotear...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Abr 2013)

Menudo mes de marzo llevamos. Todos los días lloviendo cantaros, el agua mana hasta por de bajo de las piedras. Bienvenida sea, pero mis labores en el huerto se retrasan bastante este año. (hasta finales de mayo hay tiempo para poner de todo). He cogido un huerto nuevo con 40 olivos aparte, a cambio de mantener todo limpio. Tiene varios cítricos grandes, cepas, higueras(4), ciruelos, manzanos y un cerezo. Todo esto en unos 3000 m2. Tengo otro huerto mas pequeño (350 m2), donde año pasado empezó con la permacultura y el no labrado de la tierra. 

Algunas fotos del huerto grande, dado a tanta humedad no se puede labrar la tierra.









El estiércol todavía sin repartir.







Agua para regar no va a faltar este año.(arroyo que linda la finca)







Semilleros, que puso tomates (3 clases, marmade, de pera, de colgar(de invierno).







Semillero de pimientos ya nacidos.







A las habas ha vendido mal el tiempo, aun así tienen un mar de flores.







Unas lechugas recién plantadas esta tarde en un sitio algo mas seco.







A la despedida saludamos al viejo cerezo, una vez más, en flor.



















Saludos.


----------



## rory (3 Abr 2013)

¿Qué variedad de lechugas plantáis? Yo he probado muchas ya y con un poco de calor se me espigan enseguida.

¿Hay alguna variedad de verano?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (3 Abr 2013)

rory dijo:


> ¿Qué variedad de lechugas plantáis? Yo he probado muchas ya y con un poco de calor se me espigan enseguida.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna variedad de verano?



Mira en el enlace que te dejo. A ver si te sirve.

Se me espigan las lechugas - Foro de InfoJardín


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Abr 2013)

rory dijo:


> ¿Qué variedad de lechugas plantáis? Yo he probado muchas ya y con un poco de calor se me espigan enseguida.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna variedad de verano?



He probado con muchas clases de lechugas, pero en los meses de junio a finales de agosto ninguna de ellas ha dado resultado. Con el calor no hay manera. La que pongo habitualmente es la "maravilla de verano" que es muy resistente a espigar.







A mi me salen mas rojizas.
Foto del año pasado.


----------



## garrison (4 Abr 2013)

El problema con las lechugas esas "maravillosas del verano" es que en cuanto hace calor amargan las hijas de puta que da gusta.
Ni las achicorias, o radiquios o como las llameis.
Que por cierto intenté sembrar la achicoria roja (nada que ver con la que sustituia el cafe) y se me espigaron enseguida.
En cuanto a las fresas, no compreis demasiadas, porque enseguida hechan estolones y se reproducen muy bien, solo hay que trasplantar los estolones y listo. Mucho mas barato.

Yo sembre las patatas bajo plastico, porque en castilla leon hace un frio del copon, pero con estas lluvias creo que estan flotando, y no me puedo ni acercar a los túneles de plastico de lo mojado que esta todo.

Esto es un lodazal!


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (12 Abr 2013)

Buenas, ¿cómo van los huertos? Ayer, según el calendario lunar, era día de frutos, así que aproveché para plantar las calabazas y melones que tenía en semillero. Y dos plantas de garrofón que me hicieron ojitos en la tienda...


----------



## Gitana (12 Abr 2013)

Perdonar si ya se ha dicho, el hilo es largo y me lo estoy leyendo poco a poco. 
Las tiendas de productos ecológicos a veces también venden macetas con plantas de huerto. ¿Sabéis si son de buena calidad? ¿o es mejor comprarlas en una tienda específica de productos agrícolas?


----------



## Klendathu (12 Abr 2013)

comparto unos vídeos de permacultura que me recomiendan http:// http://permaculturenews.org/2013/04/12/free-permaculture-design-videos/

http://permaculturenews.org/2013/04/12/free-permaculture-design-videos/
Saludos


----------



## chuty4 (13 Abr 2013)

Gitana dijo:


> Perdonar si ya se ha dicho, el hilo es largo y me lo estoy leyendo poco a poco.
> Las tiendas de productos ecológicos a veces también venden macetas con plantas de huerto. ¿Sabéis si son de buena calidad? ¿o es mejor comprarlas en una tienda específica de productos agrícolas?



no conozco el producto de las tiendas ecológicas, pero imagino que al llevar esta etiqueta te lo pongan más caro. Si compras en una tienda "normal" o un vivero, la experiencia es buena, es como lo hacemos la mayoría de la gente. Por experiencia, todo lo que lleva la etiqueta "ecológico" es más caro lo valga o no.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (13 Abr 2013)

Me uno al hilo.

Eso sí con la L colocada en la azada.

O sea que de momento oir, ver y aprender.


----------



## schrodingerdog (14 Abr 2013)

Me sumo al hilo que este año toca empezar huerto en la terraza (Madrid). De momento he pillado unas tomateras en el rastro (bien caras, pero por no irme de vacio...) y pillaré también lechugas...

¿Sabeís de alguna planta aromática 'antiplagas'? Se que hay varias, pero si hay alguna en plan 'de amplio espectro' me vendría bien...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Abr 2013)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Me sumo al hilo que este año toca empezar huerto en la terraza (Madrid). De momento he pillado unas tomateras en el rastro (bien caras, pero por no irme de vacio...) y pillaré también lechugas...
> 
> ¿Sabeís de alguna planta aromática 'antiplagas'? Se que hay varias, pero si hay alguna en plan 'de amplio espectro' me vendría bien...



Lo tradicional es plantar albahaca con las tomateras. Un par de matitas en principio sería suficiente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2013)

He comprado tomateras de Carmelo y Palosanto, en unos minutos me pongo con los peques al tema, ya subiré fotos.


----------



## Sealand (14 Abr 2013)

Hola amigos, llevaba tiempo sin posarme por aquí, espero que los huertos os vayan bien. 

Al tema, ahora que están tan de moda los MOOCs quería compartir con vosotros uno de permacultura de la NCSU:

http://mediasite.online.ncsu.edu/online/Catalog/Full/f5a893e74b7c4b7980fd52dcd1ced71521


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Abr 2013)

Hoy me he subido a la parcela experimental y he aprovechado para regar, quitar algo de hierba y plantar unas calabazas...













Aquí una milenrama que se había secado este invierno y que ha vuelto a brotar...







Los tupinambos han brotado con fuerza...













Aquí me he llevado una alegría, una carrasquita ha empezado a crecer...







Un lentisco que sufrió mucho con el trasplante, no daba un duro por él y le hice una poda drástica para ver si reaccionaba. Y vaya si lo ha hecho...







El tomillo está espectacular...













Y el espliego...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2013)

Aquí los esquejes de Aloe que han cogido este invierno.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aquí los fresones del año pasado que han sobrevivido y multiplicado.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aquí más fresones en flor.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Los tomates acabados de plantar.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El granado sigue vivo, el manzano también y el peral que se puso enfermo y creía muerto.... en plena flor este año :Baile:, si cuajan algunas flores haré escrache  y les quitaré la mayoría.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ah!!!! y del 25 de abril al 28 de abril Biocultura en Barcelona, como cada año estaremos allí y si puedo haré reportaje.

Saludos


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Abr 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Ah!!!! y del 25 de abril al 28 de abril Biocultura en Barcelona, como cada año estaremos allí y si puedo haré reportaje.



No te pierdas el documental "La voz del viento", yo la vi en Biocultura Valencia y está bastante bien...

Trailer Documental "La Voz del Viento" on Vimeo


----------



## Sealand (14 Abr 2013)

Caronte, ¿sabes de qué variedad son tus aloes?

Lo digo porque yo tengo ahora mismo 2 variedades, un aloe robusto de flores amarillas (el que utilizo para afeitarme y para quemaduras, cortes y aftersun) y otra con pencas bastante más pequeñas y como con puntitos blancos, con flores coloradas. Desconozco si las propiedades son las mismas.

Llegué a tener una tercera variedad con flores rosas pero me robaron la maceta. No tengo ni idea de las variedades porque todas han sido regalos de señoras que los tenían por casa.

Pido consejo a los demás. He estado fuera durante unos meses y al llegar me he encontrado todo echo un cristo. Lo que más pena me ha dado es un laurel que tenía ya va para dos años. Tiene todas las ramas secas por las puntas pero fresco en la base y hasta la mitad de las ramas aproximadamente. 

Me recomendaron deshacerme de las zonas secas cortando unos centímetros más abajo en la parte que seguía aparentemente sana y que eso haría que el laurel se regenerara pero nada más lejos de la realidad. La mayoría se han acabado por secar y el paciente tiene muy mala pinta y lo doy por perdido.

Me gustaría saber que recomiendan los expertos del foro en estos casos por si me vuelve a pasar, aunque estoy bastante frustrado de ver lo fácil y rápidamente que se va todo al carajo después de tanto tiempo y energías puestas en el terrazohuerto.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Abr 2013)

Mala pinta tiene... Yo no soy especialista, pero te digo lo que yo haría: continuaría cuidando el arbolito como si nada, regándolo y tal, y luego a finales de otoño podaría todo lo seco. De todas formas, el laurel es muy resistente y suele rebrotar fácilmente de raíz.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Caronte, ¿sabes de qué variedad son tus aloes?
> 
> Lo digo porque yo tengo ahora mismo 2 variedades, un aloe robusto de flores amarillas (el que utilizo para afeitarme y para quemaduras, cortes y aftersun) y otra con pencas bastante más pequeñas y como con puntitos blancos, con flores coloradas. Desconozco si las propiedades son las mismas.
> 
> Llegué a tener una tercera variedad con flores rosas pero me robaron la maceta. No tengo ni idea de las variedades porque todas han sido regalos de señoras que los tenían por casa.



La verdad, es que lo desconozco.
Me dio mi hermana hace 5 años y lo planté en la casa que teniamos en la montaña, zona muy húmeda y fría.

Y se encarga de él mi mujer que saca los hijuelos.

Esta es la madre que está a reventar, la utilizamos para heridas y quemaduras.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Varía mucho su color dependiendo de la exposición que tengan al sol.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (15 Abr 2013)

Hoy tocaba visita a la parcela "seria" para regar, y me he encontrado esto. Cómo se nota que ya está pegando el calorcito...

Judías de "ganxet"







Judías con maíz...







Maíz+judías+calabazas...







Garrofó con inquilino...













Cebollino con fresas y acolchado de agujas de pino...







Remolacha, a ver si los pájaros la respetan...







Explosión de rabanitos...







Los calabacines empiezan a hacer marcha...







Y las lechugas...







Una capuchina despistada...







Cártamo, el sustituto barato del azafrán...







Proyecto de zona de aromáticas y medicinales...







Cantueso. Precioso...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (22 Abr 2013)

Habemus tomate... Y espárragos.:baba:


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Abr 2013)

Mi temporada de invierno ha sido un desastre con tanta helada. Los pocos plantones que me han sobrevivido son enanos y ahora están empezando a tirar (¡ahora!). Tengo la duda de si arrancarlos o esperar a ver si sale algo. Algunos son muy pequeños, parecen recién plantados y eso que tienen 6 meses por lo menos.

Algunas lechugas con la calor de estos días se han subido de golpe, sin engordar. Por suerte no todas.

El año que viene pongo invernadero sí o sí. Por cierto, ¿algún sustituto de los plásticos para los invernaderos? que no sea cristal. Así en plan madmaxista.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Abr 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Mi temporada de invierno ha sido un desastre con tanta helada. Los pocos plantones que me han sobrevivido son enanos y ahora están empezando a tirar (¡ahora!). Tengo la duda de si arrancarlos o esperar a ver si sale algo. Algunos son muy pequeños, parecen recién plantados y eso que tienen 6 meses por lo menos.
> 
> Algunas lechugas con la calor de estos días se han subido de golpe, sin engordar. Por suerte no todas.
> 
> El año que viene pongo invernadero sí o sí. Por cierto, ¿algún sustituto de los plásticos para los invernaderos? que no sea cristal. Así en plan madmaxista.









Con mucha paciencia y 1400 botellas construyen este invernadero. Cuanto tiempo aguantan las botellas la luz solar?
Como construir.


----------



## Gitana (23 Abr 2013)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Con mucha paciencia y 1400 botellas construyen este invernadero. Cuanto tiempo aguantan las botellas la luz solar?
> Como construir.



¿Será fácil de desmontar cuando ya no haga falta?


----------



## Comtat_Gran (23 Abr 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Pido consejo a los demás. He estado fuera durante unos meses y al llegar me he encontrado todo echo un cristo. Lo que más pena me ha dado es un laurel que tenía ya va para dos años. Tiene todas las ramas secas por las puntas pero fresco en la base y hasta la mitad de las ramas aproximadamente.
> 
> Me recomendaron deshacerme de las zonas secas cortando unos centímetros más abajo en la parte que seguía aparentemente sana y que eso haría que el laurel se regenerara pero nada más lejos de la realidad. La mayoría se han acabado por secar y el paciente tiene muy mala pinta y lo doy por perdido.
> 
> Me gustaría saber que recomiendan los expertos del foro en estos casos por si me vuelve a pasar, aunque estoy bastante frustrado de ver lo fácil y rápidamente que se va todo al carajo después de tanto tiempo y energías puestas en el terrazohuerto.




Buf yo he tenido este mismo problema pero con un laurel que hace cinco o seis años media como cuatro o cinco metros de altura y otros tantos de envergadura... se empiezan secando las ramas desde la punta hacia abajo y aunque lo podes totalmente el verano siguiente sucede lo mismo y vuelta a empezar, con lo que el árbol va viendo mermado su tamaño año tras año. Ahora no mide más de 2 metros y medio de alto y tiene cada vez peor pinta y rebrota cada año con menos fuerza.

A lo que voy, en mi caso descubrí que el daño lo hace algun bicho, una larva o por el estilo que se mete dentro de la rama y empieza a roer de arriba a abajo. Si es lo mismo quye me pasa a mí prueba a partir una rama y verás la galería por dentro.


----------



## Sealand (24 Abr 2013)

Comtat_Gran dijo:


> Buf yo he tenido este mismo problema pero con un laurel que hace cinco o seis años media como cuatro o cinco metros de altura y otros tantos de envergadura... se empiezan secando las ramas desde la punta hacia abajo y aunque lo podes totalmente el verano siguiente sucede lo mismo y vuelta a empezar, con lo que el árbol va viendo mermado su tamaño año tras año. Ahora no mide más de 2 metros y medio de alto y tiene cada vez peor pinta y rebrota cada año con menos fuerza.
> 
> A lo que voy, en mi caso descubrí que el daño lo hace algun bicho, una larva o por el estilo que se mete dentro de la rama y empieza a roer de arriba a abajo. Si es lo mismo quye me pasa a mí prueba a partir una rama y verás la galería por dentro.



Lo he mirado bien y no encuentro las galerías que dices, pero a saber. Igual el mío es muy canijo todavía, podé las puntas como me dijeron pero igual se han seguido secando y poniendo negras las puntas. De todas formas lo voy a dejar como está y a seguir regando; a ver que tal evoluciona el enfermo.


----------



## TedStraiker (24 Abr 2013)

Pues yo ya me he comido mis nisperos, y estoy esperando mis albaricoques, lastima que los cerezos sean todavia jovenes (3) y no hayan echado flor. 

Luego vendran las ciruelas, nectarinas, melocotones y platanos.


Este año ya voy a tener algo mas que dos o tres frutas de cada clase.


----------



## raum (24 Abr 2013)

TedStraiker dijo:


> Pues yo ya me he comido mis nisperos, y estoy esperando mis albaricoques, lastima que los cerezos sean todavia jovenes (3) y no hayan echado flor.
> 
> Luego vendran las ciruelas, nectarinas, melocotones y platanos.
> 
> ...



Yo el año pasado me harte de melocotones y de nisperos. Este año espero comer mas cosas aunque las cerezas tampoco las voy a ver ya tengo 2 de 3 años y 2 de 2 años. 

Una consultilla: Las plataneras tienen 3 años ya y los platanos no aparecen. Hay que hacerle algo, son todavia muy jovenes?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Abr 2013)

Acabo de quitar la primera cochinilla a mi pequeño manzano......empezamos pronto


----------



## TedStraiker (24 Abr 2013)

raum dijo:


> Yo el año pasado me harte de melocotones y de nisperos. Este año espero comer mas cosas aunque las cerezas tampoco las voy a ver ya tengo 2 de 3 años y 2 de 2 años.
> 
> Una consultilla: Las plataneras tienen 3 años ya y los platanos no aparecen. Hay que hacerle algo, son todavia muy jovenes?



De plataneras no entiendo mucho, estaban antes que yo llegara. Hay una cosa que se llama falso platano, espero que no tengas eso.


----------



## autonomo666 (24 Abr 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Mi temporada de invierno ha sido un desastre con tanta helada. Los pocos plantones que me han sobrevivido son enanos y ahora están empezando a tirar (¡ahora!). Tengo la duda de si arrancarlos o esperar a ver si sale algo. Algunos son muy pequeños, parecen recién plantados y eso que tienen 6 meses por lo menos.
> 
> Algunas lechugas con la calor de estos días se han subido de golpe, sin engordar. Por suerte no todas.
> 
> El año que viene pongo invernadero sí o sí. Por cierto, ¿algún sustituto de los plásticos para los invernaderos? que no sea cristal. Así en plan madmaxista.



El plastico no es tan caro, desde 0,80€/m2, y no tiene sustituto efectivo. Esta fabricado para resistir la fuerza del viento,ser transparente,antivaho,etc. Yo escatimaria antes en la estructura. ¿Se nota que es mi "negocio"?


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Abr 2013)

autonomo666 dijo:


> El plastico no es tan caro, desde 0,80€/m2, y no tiene sustituto efectivo. Esta fabricado para resistir la fuerza del viento,ser transparente,antivaho,etc. Yo escatimaria antes en la estructura. ¿Se nota que es mi "negocio"?



Si es lo que se usa en casi todos los invernaderos, ya me imagino que será la mejor opción con diferencia. 
Iba más en plan madmax, es decir, usando el mínimo petróleo posible. El invernadero de las botellas de plástico tampoco serviría estrictamente, pero como son recicladas pues me son más válidas que un film de plástico hecho ad hoc.

Estaba pensando en geotermia, pero no me voy a meter en ese "berengenal". Tengo otras ideas más locas todavía que no voy a comentar.


----------



## raum (26 Abr 2013)

TedStraiker dijo:


> De plataneras no entiendo mucho, estaban antes que yo llegara. Hay una cosa que se llama falso platano, espero que no tengas eso.



La compre en un vivero y me aseguraron que eso daba platanos. Tendre que buscar informacion porque si no me parece que no los voy a probar, :XX::XX:.

He consultado por la red y dicen que hay un monton de variedades, normalmente dan los frutos para septiembre como ponen? En los tuyos es asi?


----------



## Sealand (26 Abr 2013)

Mirad amigos la que nos están preparando nuestros amigos de Bruselas: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hibir-cultivo-de-semillas-no-autorizadas.html


----------



## TedStraiker (27 Abr 2013)

raum dijo:


> La compre en un vivero y me aseguraron que eso daba platanos. Tendre que buscar informacion porque si no me parece que no los voy a probar, :XX::XX:.
> 
> He consultado por la red y dicen que hay un monton de variedades, normalmente dan los frutos para septiembre como ponen? En los tuyos es asi?



Eres de la Costa de Murcia, o mas al interior? Creo que no aguantan muy bien el frio, menos de 5 grados y sufren.

Yo ya tengo platanos pequeños, el año pasado si tuvimos para esa epoca pero creo que este año estan mas adelantados.

No tendras Cerezos Cristobalina o Brooks? Albaricoques?


----------



## zorba (27 Abr 2013)

*dudas sobre si iniciar una huerta*

Tengo un terreno de huerta que no uso.
Esta un poco en bruto,por lo que tendria que hacer una inversion
Lo que me gustaria saber cuanto tiempo se dedica a la huerta, teniendo en cuenta que esta a 7 km de mi domicilio habitual y que no tengo mucho tiempo. Me planteo si me seria "rentable" o no vale la pena
¿que opinais? Sobre todo por el tiempo que deberia dedicarle


----------



## TedStraiker (27 Abr 2013)

zorba dijo:


> Tengo un terreno de huerta que no uso.
> Esta un poco en bruto,por lo que tendria que hacer una inversion
> Lo que me gustaria saber cuanto tiempo se dedica a la huerta, teniendo en cuenta que esta a 7 km de mi domicilio habitual y que no tengo mucho tiempo. Me planteo si me seria "rentable" o no vale la pena
> ¿que opinais? Sobre todo por el tiempo que deberia dedicarle



Hay frutales mas o menos silvestres, como las nueces, las castañas, las cerezas y en menor medida ciruelos, albaricoques, avellanos y melocotones.

si no tienes mucho tiempo olvidate de las hortalizas.


----------



## zorba (27 Abr 2013)

gracias por tu consejo
Eso mismo estaba  plantar frutales rusticos
Ademas, me encanta la fruta


----------



## Thom son (28 Abr 2013)

zorba dijo:


> gracias por tu consejo
> Eso mismo estaba  plantar frutales rusticos
> Ademas, me encanta la fruta



Piensa también que la fruta que está a 7 km del dueño le encanta a mucha gente.

PD: lo digo por lo de la rentabilidad.


----------



## raum (29 Abr 2013)

TedStraiker dijo:


> Eres de la Costa de Murcia, o mas al interior? Creo que no aguantan muy bien el frio, menos de 5 grados y sufren.
> 
> Yo ya tengo platanos pequeños, el año pasado si tuvimos para esa epoca pero creo que este año estan mas adelantados.
> 
> No tendras Cerezos Cristobalina o Brooks? Albaricoques?



El huerto lo tengo en el limite de provincia con almeria, frio hace un poco. Aunque no esta muy al interior. Este año les he puesto una tela aislantes para que no se me helaran y se las quite hace poquito. El resto de arboles aguantan bien sin tela.

Cerezos tengo 4. Uno de pikota y otro que complementa al de pikota.

Los otros 2 los plante el año pasado y se autogerminan. Me dijeron que eran de una variedad autoctona de murcia(me los trajeron de un vivero del palmar) pero del nombre ni idea. Albaricoquero tengo uno. 

Tambien tengo ciruelos, manzanos, perales, avellanos, caquis, membrillo, melocotonero, pistachero, nectarino, nogales, nisperos, naranjos, limonero, mandarino, jinjoleros. Acabo de plantar tambien dos aguacates y un guayabo que veremos a ver si aguantan.


----------



## Abish (29 Abr 2013)

Por aquí está haciendo mucho frío. Tengo amistades a los que se les han helado los ciruelos y otros frutales. Adiós cosecha. Me parece que por lo menos las siguientes dos semanas vienen parecidas. 
Yo aquí en casa rodeada de yogures con los semilleros de todo lo que he puesto. A ver si mejora el tiempo ya y puedo poner algo. Como no mejore de una vez me veo cultivando calabazas en el salón.


----------



## FumandoEsperoLaCasa (29 Abr 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Acabo de quitar la primera cochinilla a mi pequeño manzano......empezamos pronto



Perdona caronte...sabes como se las puede tener a raya?

¿Con que "ingredientes" se las puede fumigar?

Tengo unos pocos manzanos, en una terraza del piso, metidos en unas botellas de plastico de 2 litros. Se estan empezando a poner altitos, medio metro mas o menos, y estoy viendo zonas de las hojas con puntos negros en el enves, y algunas tambien que forman como una "nube" blanquecina.

Gracias.


----------



## raum (29 Abr 2013)

FumandoEsperoLaCasa dijo:


> Perdona caronte...sabes como se las puede tener a raya?
> 
> ¿Con que "ingredientes" se las puede fumigar?
> 
> ...



Mis Plantas - My plants: Cochinillas


----------



## SAMPLERKING (29 Abr 2013)

Abish dijo:


> Por aquí está haciendo mucho frío. Tengo amistades a los que se les han helado los ciruelos y otros frutales. Adiós cosecha. Me parece que por lo menos las siguientes dos semanas vienen parecidas.
> Yo aquí en casa rodeada de yogures con los semilleros de todo lo que he puesto. A ver si mejora el tiempo ya y puedo poner algo. Como no mejore de una vez me veo cultivando calabazas en el salón.



Tenía que ver hustec como tengo yo el tendedero...por lo menos con el acristalamiento tienen una temperatura constante y luz suficiente.

¡¡¡Mariano Medina te invocamos¡¡¡


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Abr 2013)

FumandoEsperoLaCasa dijo:


> Perdona caronte...sabes como se las puede tener a raya?
> 
> ¿Con que "ingredientes" se las puede fumigar?
> 
> ...



Las quito con un trapito, como mi huerto es pequeño puedo.

Raum te ha puesto un buen enlace.

No sé si plantar arroz , madre mía como ha llovido este año .

---------- Post added 30-abr-2013 at 08:08 ----------

Este año de nuevo, como hace ya más de 6, volvimos a Biocultura Barcelona.

Parecía que había menos gente.
Hizo un día lluvioso que quizás influyó.

Expositores fallaron algunos, y algunos stands más pequeños.
Pero este año muchos del País Vasco.

Fotos:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Estos son quesos de un Carnicero ecológico de Moià, ha ampliado a las Pizzas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Para mí lo mejor de la feria :baba:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y volvimos a comprar todo el aceite para este año.
Los precio se han mantenido, excepto algun que ha subido algo.

Hemos comprado 45 litros (3 cajas de 3 garrafas de 5 litros) a Olea Naturae, variedad Picolimón :baba::baba::baba:: a 19 euros la garrafa de 5 litros. La variedad Manzanilla, Arbequina y Hojiblanca iban al mismo precio, vale la pena comprar en estas ferias.
Esta es su web:

Venta de aceite de oliva virgen extra ecológico | Aceite de oliva ecológico

Saludos


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2013)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Tenía que ver hustec como tengo yo el tendedero...por lo menos con el acristalamiento tienen una temperatura constante y luz suficiente.
> 
> ¡¡¡Mariano Medina te invocamos¡¡¡



No creo que la inestabilidad tan acusada se mantenga otras dos semanas.
El tiempo irá poco a poco estabilizándose.
Ahora bien, en España, los microclimas son numerosísimos, a veces a escasos kilómetros.

Cuidado con las heladas nocturnas y con las tormentas inesperadas.

Sr. Medina in memoriam.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (1 May 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Para mí lo mejor de la feria



Ya podrían los del pato bajarse a Valencia.:baba:

Bueno, hoy he hecho una nueva visita a la parcela experimental...

He plantado algunas capuchinas que se supone que mantienen alejados a los pulgones, veremos...







El manzano por fin se ha animado a brotar...







La cornicabra está preciosa, igual planto más y las injerto de pistacho...ienso:







Los tupinambos llevan también buena marcha, a ver si es verdad que son tan productivos...







Un pequeño espino blanco que también se ha tomado su tiempo para rebrotar...







A las fresas les va bien la sombra del avellano...







Calabazas con maíz azul que ya ha empezado a brotar...







Esto de aquí es un chayote. Temía por él pensando que no aguantaría el cambio, pero ha resistido como un machote...







Parece que también comeremos peras... 







Y ya en el apartado de cosas que no hay que hacer, vemos el destrozo que provocó mi padre al abonar los granados. Me descuidé y hace un par de semanas los chutó con fertilizante y se han puesto demasiado fuertes los cabrones venga a brotar, lo que ha provocado que los pulgones se pongan como locos...



















Hoy me decía que hay que pulverizar, pero se lo he prohibido. Por lo menos que hagan de reservorio de especies beneficiosas, que ya se veían volar las avispillas parásitas y había larvas de mariquitas como esta...







A ver si logro un agroecosistema decente.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 May 2013)

@ Armin, salva ese granado por diós.... :8:....para mí el mejor zumo del mundo el de la Granada :baba:

Acabo de ver mi Granado pequeño a fondo por tu foto y tiene unos pocos pulgones :8:, a por él que voy


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (2 May 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> @ Armin, salva ese granado por diós.... :8:....para mí el mejor zumo del mundo el de la Granada :baba:
> 
> Acabo de ver mi Granado pequeño a fondo por tu foto y tiene unos pocos pulgones :8:, a por él que voy



Nada, nada, que purguen sus excesos, esos granados han crecido por encima de sus posibilidades.  
De todas formas, no quiero eliminar la fauna auxiliar porque me resultará muy útil para el resto de cosas plantadas. Además de que el pulgón el único daño que produce es que los frutos salen manchados y no son comerciales, pero como no los voy a vender...


----------



## FumandoEsperoLaCasa (2 May 2013)

Gracias por la informacion de las plagas.

He visto en infojardin y algun que otro sitio, un remedio que voy a probar. Veremos como va la cosa. Para andar por casa, mejor dicho, terraza, voy a probar esto:

1 litro de agua
3 cigarros, sin filtro ni papel
Se macera 3 dias. 
Se filtra y se añade 30gr de jabon de potasa.

Se rocia el haz y enves de las hojas que esten con plagas y a rezar.
Por lo que he leido el jabon de potasa (k) debilita y destruye el caparazon de los bichos y es biodegradable y se pude usar para lavar la ropa.

PS: edito para poneros un video. Es el ultimo truco que da.
Insecticidas ecolgicos - Bricomana


----------



## rory (2 May 2013)

El granado, si es adulto, aguantará bien los bichos. 

Para el pulgón lo mejor es el jabón potásico. Puedes probar, pero sin rociar alas mariquitas. Si hay pulgón, busca mariquitas y échalas entre los pulgones. Empiezan a comer cosa fina y luego a follar, con el consiguiente aumento de su número.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (18 May 2013)

Los primeros calabacines ya están en proyecto...:baba:


----------



## Abish (20 May 2013)

Tienen una pinta estupenda. Los míos los tengo tapados con garrafas. Por aquí sigue haciendo mucho frío, y por las noches rondan los 2-5 ºC. Y menuda granizada cayó el fin de semana. Me ha destrozado alguna planta. 
A poco más de un mes del verano ytodavía con plumíferos. ¡Menuda primavera llevamos!
Mis plantas están ansiosas de sol, y yo también.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (20 May 2013)

Abish dijo:


> Tienen una pinta estupenda. Los míos los tengo tapados con garrafas. Por aquí sigue haciendo mucho frío, y por las noches rondan los 2-5 ºC. Y menuda granizada cayó el fin de semana. Me ha destrozado alguna planta.
> A poco más de un mes del verano ytodavía con plumíferos. ¡Menuda primavera llevamos!
> Mis plantas están ansiosas de sol, y yo también.



Es que está haciendo una primavera fría, va todo muy lento. Estos los planté en marzo, tapados con botellas y toda la pesca y hacía mucho más calor que ahora, de locos. Más o menos se defienden, pero en la otra parcela que tengo más al interior las calabazas que tengo plantadas están sufriendo.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (21 May 2013)

El maíz y las calabazas ya van viento en popa, a ver si hace un poco más de calor y pegan otro estirón...







Cacau del collaret, o del terreno... A ver qué tal se da.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 May 2013)

Es cierto, esta primavera es mas fresca de lo habitual. Ademas del frío había unos 4/5 días con un calor exagerado y todo esto mezclado con bastantes lluvias. (el tiempo está loco) El resultado es de que las plantas les cuesta mucha adaptarse y esta temporada en mi huerto todo es mas tardío, hasta algunos cultivos como las judías de mata baja, sandías, pepinos, me nacieron muy regular. A finales del mes repito otro siembra, esta vez con sandias rayadas y judías de mata alta.(variedad buenos aires) Hoy no hay fotos, pero he visto esta reflexión, la que comparto con vosotros.



Cuando te adentras en el mundo de la agricultura, vas conociendo su funcionamiento y sus problemas, vas sintiendo poco a poco, una amarga sensación. Vas viendo que hay muchos cabos que, sueltos, pueden producir tristeza, incomprensión e incluso cierta furia, pero cuando vas uniendo dichos cabos, empiezas a sentir esa profunda tristeza e incomprensión.
Estos cabos sueltos de los que hablo, son:

1. El desastre ecológico que producen las prácticas de la agricultura química, así como el uso indiscriminado de pesticidas.
2. La creciente falta de salud de las personas.
3. La desaparición de multitud de especies animales, bien por su sobre explotación, como por los tóxicos que vertimos.
4. La falta de soluciones de la corporación farmacéutica para CURAR enfermedades.
5. La despreocupación de las administraciones para cambiar todas estas vitales cuestiones.

Resulta evidente que todos los seres, sin excepción, que poblamos la tierra, incluidos los microorganismos, y los insectos, son parte necesaria del TODO, y han sido filtrados por miles de millones de años de evolución. Cualquier cambio en esta selección natural, tendrá, necesariamente, resultados terribles para el resto de los seres, ya que todos ellos se encuentran ligados entre sí y la desaparición de uno de ellos, influye terriblemente en el resto.

Ahora estamos preocupados por las abejas y, sin duda, es un grave problema, pero cuando observas los suelos, te das cuenta que el problema es infinitamente mas grave. Es global. TODO está dañado. El equilibrio se ha roto. 

O cambiamos nosotros y obligamos a aquellos que "nos dirigen" a cambiar, o este mundo morirá y con el, todos nosotros.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (21 May 2013)

Yo creo que esto ya no tiene arreglo y que nos vamos a la mierda, pero bueno, siempre queda la ilusión de poner tu granito de arena para cuidar lo que esté en tu mano. De todas formas, a la Naturaleza se la trae al pairo, se nos sacudirá del lomo y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## revOOO (22 May 2013)

lo mejor es tener un perro,o entre paredes,asi no te roban


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (26 May 2013)

*Alerta Roja: Europa criminaliza las semillas naturales*

Posted on 15/05/2013 by Mino 





*
Atención, porque esto es muy grave: La nueva Ley de semillas aprobada por la UE disminuye el acceso a semillas para su uso en el hogar y restringe los cultivos en casa. O eso pretenden.

*​






El lunes 6 de mayo se presentó una nueva ley ante la Comisión Europea, por la cual se establecen nuevos poderes para regular el cultivo de plantas en toda Europa. 

La “Ley de Material Reproductivo de las plantas” regula absolutamente todas las plantas. Y como no podía ser de otra forma, contiene restricciones en cultivo de verduras y plantación de árboles, mientras que también se crean nuevos poderes para restringir el resto de plantas de cualquier otra especie en una fecha posterior.

De esta forma, bajo la nueva ley será ilegal cultivar, reproducir o comercializar cualquier semilla vegetal o árbol que no haya sido probado y aprobado por una nueva llamada _“Agencia de Variedades Vegetales de la UE”_, que va a elaborar una lista con las plantas autorizadas (también se deberá pagar una tarifa anual a la Agencia para mantener esas semillas en la lista, si no se paga, significa que se deja de cumplir con la normativa y queda por lo tanto prohibido su cultivo).

Tal y como nos informa el blog “Noticias de Abajo“, después de muchas protestas e intensas presiones por parte de grupos de consumidores, pequeños agricultores, bancos de genes, e incluso algunos Gobiernos de los Estados miembros, se han hecho algunas modificaciones de última hora, que aunque no resulta en una ley perfecta, reduce mucho el impacto.

Un resumen de la noticia en vídeo lo podemos ver en Youtube:
[YOUTUBE]zSh3N3NtucU[/YOUTUBE]

Las concesiones de última hora son las siguientes:




Los jardineros quedan autorizados a guardar e intercambiar semillas no aprobadas sin que por ello se infrinja la ley.
Individuos y pequeñas organizaciones pueden proveerse de semillas de hortalizas no aprobadas, siempre y cuando tengan menos de 10 empleados.
Los bancos de semillas también pueden guardar semillas no aprobadas, sin que por ello se infrinja la ley.
En una futura legislación (sin especificar cuándo) se regularán las semillas aptas para la agricultura ecológica.
 Para el resto se mantienen las restricciones, por lo que a largo plazo será más difícil para las personas hacerse con buenas semillas para cultivar en su casa. De todas formas la ley aún tiene que pasar al Parlamento para su modificación o aprobación, por lo que todavía hay posibilidades de cambios, sean para bien o para mal.
Ben Gabel, agricultor y director de _The Real Seed Catalogue_, dijo al respecto:“_En el proyecto de ley han hecho algunas importantes concesiones para el cultivo en casa y los pequeños agricultores, aunque es una pena que no se p__ensase __ en ellos en primer lugar._

_Sin embargo, todavía hay consecuencias negativas, ya que tendrán derecho a acceder a las distintas variedades vegetales los jardineros, los agricultores ecológicos y los agricultores que cultiven para los mercados locales a pequeña escala. _






Ben Gabel, de Real Seeds

_Esto se debe a que *el principal sistema de registro no *_*facilita el *_* uso en el hogar* (jardines, huertos) y las variedades para el uso en casa no cumplen con los __estrictos __criterios de la Agencia de Variedades Vegetales, que sólo se preocupa por aprobar las semillas utilizadas por la Agricultura Industrial. _

_Debido a esto, las empresas de semillas registraban y vendían variedades de semillas para uso no profesional en el ámbito doméstico. Bajo el nuevo sistema, que ahora las denominan como variedades “locales” y aunque no hay un registro de esas variedades existe un gran inconveniente: *cualquier empresa con más de 10 empleados tiene prohibido su cultivo y uso*. _

_Así que las nuevas variedades para los cultivos caseros sólo podrán ser desarrolladas por pequeñas organizaciones, y puede ser que no tengan recursos para hacerlo. Habrá muy pocas variedades profesionales para uso de los jardineros o para la agricultura sostenible a pequeña escala. _






Kate McEvoy de Real Seeds

_La ley va a reducir las posibilidades de elección también a los grandes agricultores. En algunos casos, sólo se permitirán las nuevas variedades vegetales si se aprueban y se demuestra que son mejores que las que estén actualmente en lista. Esto es absurdo, ya que a menudo se descubren los beneficios de una nueva variedad al cabo de varios años, por ejemplo, cuando se observa su resistencia ante tal o cual enfermedad. En un mercado libre, debería corresponder a los agricultores decir el uso de las nuevas variedades y cuáles son aquellas que más les gustan en base a su experiencia. _
_No hay necesidad real de este nuevo y complejo reglamento. Ya tenemos leyes que protegen al consumidor: las semillas deben ser aptas para su venta; deben coincidir con la descripción y corresponder con lo anunciado. La actual Ley de Semillas ya cubre la defensa de la salud, la trazabilidad y la seguridad. Cualquier persona que produce semillas ya es inspeccionada y sus semillas certificadas por Agencias Estatales. _

_*Este es un ejemplo de Burocracia fuera de control*. No queremos a tantos funcionarios de la UE que son pagados por mover montañas de papeles para interferir en el derecho de las personas a cultivar lo que quieran, ni que deba pagarse por el uso de plantas que han sido utilizadas durante miles de años en la agricultura a pequeña escala. _

_






También resulta preocupante __que se hayan dado a sí mismos el poder __de __regular y aprobar el cultivo de cualquier especie de planta en el futuro, no sólo las de uso agrícola, sino las hierbas, musgos, flores, etc, sin tener que pasar necesariamente por el Consejo para su votación. _

_Lo cierto es que esta ley ha sido escrita pensando en las necesidades de las Multinacionales de la Industria Agraria y de Semillas, que suministran en grandes cantidades para la producción industrial. Es algo que no debiera aplicarse a los usos domésticos o los pequeños agricultores que producen para los mercados locales, que tienen necesidades muy diferentes._

_Hacemos un llamamiento para que queden exentas de forma total en la ley aquellas semillas vendidas en pequeñas cantidades a los consumidores individuales”_​Por otra parte, si se ha parado a leer el resumen oficial de la nueva ley, advertirá que tan solo es una nota de prensa donde explica cuales son sus fines y sus aparentes buenas intenciones, siendo en realidad un mero resumen.

Como ya sospechará usted, este movimiento es “*La Solución final*” de Monsanto, DuPont, Grow, Pioneer y otras corporaciones transnacionales que, por otra parte, nunca han ocultado que su meta final es el control completo de todas las semillas y cultivos del planeta.



La ONG “El Arca de Noé” y otras 240 organizaciones de 40 países europeos han escrito una carta abierta a los burócratas europeos instándoles a que detengan este desatino. Una traducción de la misma la puedes leer aquí.

De esta manera los dirigentes europeos animan a todos los estados miembros a crear registros y a recopilar datos de todo y de todos, para que el nada se pueda escapar al control estatal (seguridad alimentaria y sanitaria lo llaman).

Lo diré más claro aún: Virtualmente todas las plantas, variedades de semillas y agricultores tendrán que estar “fichados” por los gobiernos para poder operar dentro de la “legalidad”.






Josep Pamies

Por poner un ejemplo: Bajo esta nueva dictadura Ley no hubiera sido posible que personas como Josep Pamies nos hubieran traído a España plantas medicinales como la Stevia (100 veces más dulce que el azúcar, pero sin sus peligros y además muy eficaz en el tratamiento de la diabetes) o la Kalanchoes (con resultados espectaculares en el tratamiento de diversos tipos de cáncer), puesto que el Sr. Pamies ya estaría en prisión acusado de atentar contra la salud pública.

FUENTES (casi todas en inglés):
- European Commission to criminalize nearly all seeds and plants not registered with the government.
- BREAKING: European Commission to criminalize nearly all seeds and plants not registered with government.
- All about the new EU seed law.
- Excelente artículo en castellano en Noticias de abajo.
- Noticia en el diario Daily Progress.
- Open Source Seeds.
- La Unión Europea criminaliza todas las plantas y semillas que no estén registradas por el Gobierno.
- Organización Arche Noah de comercialización de semillas.


----------



## Sealand (26 May 2013)

¿Alguien utiliza aguas grises para el riego? Quiero montar un fregadero exterior o usar algo tal que así:







en el que fregar los platos etc de manera que el agua pase a regar las plantas en lugar de perderse por el desague. 

Descarto usar ese agua para regar hortalizas pero mi duda es si sería factible usarla sin riesgos para ornamentales y árboles o el detergente acabaría por concentrarse en el suelo haciéndolo estéril y matando todo bicho viviente incluyendo plantas. ¿Se podría aprovechar el agua de fregar los suelos con el detergente y todo?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (26 May 2013)

Aquí se habla del tema. Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 May 2013)

Ya tengo puestas todas las cañas a las tomateras y casi tienen flor todas.

Del peral no ha cuajado ni una flor. :S


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (26 May 2013)

Yo ya he cosechado el primer calabacín de la temporada. Y me han aparecido nuevos compañeros de huerto.


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (26 May 2013)

Coñio, erizos! qué suerte, te ayudarán a controlar los caracoles.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 May 2013)

Llego algo tarde al hilo pero que se le va a hacer. 

Dispongo de un terreno pequeñito en la provincia de Toledo al que me puedo acercar los fines de semana. Hace un par de años hice mi primer intentona con un bancal profundo y este año planeé montar un par de bancales cerámicos de 6x1,2 (al final uno de ellos se quedó en 3x1,2 por falta de tiempo). El resto del terreno a surcos.

Dejo una fotillo de la preparación del bancal y más tarde subo más fotos de cómo quedó finalizado y el huerto en general. He plantado patatas, tomates, pimientos, berenjenas, algún melón y sandía, calabazas, algo de fresa y mucho calabacín.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 May 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Yo ya he cosechado el primer calabacín de la temporada. Y me han aparecido nuevos compañeros de huerto.



Que guapo , yo casi atropello a uno en coche cuando vivía en la montaña ::, fué en la carretera de noche y pasó entre la ruedas :8:


----------



## QuepasaRey (29 May 2013)

Yo me acabo de iniciar en el cultivo de las novedosas "autoflorecientes" de cannabis, y es todo un mundillo hacer las mezclas de fibra de coco, guano, humus de lombriz...me lo estoy pasando pipa y por ahora creo que todo va genial, ya han germinado y en 8 semanas tendre resultados.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2013)

Foticos del minihuerto.

Las cañas puestas.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ya estamos comiendo algunas fresas.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Las dos únicas manzanas. En invierno intentaré poner en espaldera el manzano.

¿Alguien tiene alguna idea casera para un envoltorio casero transparente y que no se las lleven los pájaros? ienso:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El hinojo me trae por el camino de la amargura , me sale espontáneo por todos lados, me gusta y a los peques también en la sopa, pero las hormigas me lo llenan de pulgón, pero hasta arriba y luego se pasa al resto de plantas.....tengo que ir vigilando continuamente.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

La semana pasada ya lo rocié todo con Jabón potásico.

saludos


----------



## Sealand (31 May 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Foticos del minihuerto.
> 
> Las cañas puestas.
> 
> ...



De envoltorios no sé, pero para espantar pájaros, més fásil imposible! Pillas los cds de propaganda del pc mania, los de Alejandro Sanz de tu señora, etc y dejas el manzano que parezca un árbol de navidad. Mano de santo, oiga.

[YOUTUBE]uOQKcWdCGU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 May 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> De envoltorios no sé, pero para espantar pájaros, més fásil imposible! Pillas los cds de propaganda del pc mania, los de Alejandro Sanz de tu señora, etc y dejas el manzano que parezca un árbol de navidad. Mano de santo, oiga.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uOQKcWdCGU8[/YOUTUBE]



Eres mu mala persona , en mi casa no hay cd de Alejandro sanz.......ienso: creo que aún tengo cintas de cassette de Bryan Adams


----------



## Sealand (2 Jun 2013)

En el programa Food tech echaron un programa en el que aparecía cómo cultivan malacatoneh en Carolina del Sur... cuando la temperatura desciende más de lo deseado queman balas de paja y turbinas para extender el calor por la plantación y para prevenir el granizo tienen un cañón que dispara a las nubes formando una especie de microclima sobre su finca. ¿Alguien sabe si estas cosas existen también aquí? ienso:

[YOUTUBE]Food Tech - Southern Fried - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (2 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> En el programa Food tech echaron un programa en el que aparecía cómo cultivan malacatoneh en Carolina del Sur... cuando la temperatura desciende más de lo deseado queman balas de paja y turbinas para extender el calor por la plantación y para prevenir el granizo tienen un cañón que dispara a las nubes formando una especie de microclima sobre su finca. ¿Alguien sabe si estas cosas existen también aquí? ienso:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Food Tech - Southern Fried - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Lo de las turbinas lo he visto en plantaciones de naranjos en zonas que tienen riesgo de heladas, pero creo que no queman nada, simplemente mueven el aire.

Por aquí ya tengo los boniatos plantados...







Las zanahorias también van bastante bien, aunque no germinaron todas...







Una vista general...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (2 Jun 2013)

FumandoEsperoLaCasa dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion de las plagas.
> 
> He visto en infojardin y algun que otro sitio, un remedio que voy a probar. Veremos como va la cosa. Para andar por casa, mejor dicho, terraza, voy a probar esto:
> 
> ...




Pá darle pol saco a las hormigas y controlar el pulgón lo está utilizando un servidor (Ya les iré contando)ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (5 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> he recogido mis primeras lechugas rizadas (no recuerdo el nombre "tecnico" de la variedad) y ha sido una decepción total (y alegria para las gallinas jeje). muy muy amargas.... incomibles, vamos. las iceberg, plantadas a la vez y con los mismos cuidados, espectaculares... alguien sabe a qué puede ser debido?
> 
> por otro lado mis paulownias que puese como experimento cumplen un mes, y creciendo a tope, a ver si les voy haciendo fotos para hacerles el seguimiento.



¿Pero eran lechugas o escarolas? Si son escarolas hay un truqui que es taparlas con una baldosa o un cartón una o dos semanas antes de recolectarlas. Lo de dentro quedará blanco y no amargará...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (5 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> :8::8::8:



Jeje, eso ya es pofesioná...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 Jun 2013)

Con el calorcito esto empieza a ponerse interesante...


----------



## fary (7 Jun 2013)

alguien sabe que planta es esta?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 Jun 2013)

fary dijo:


> alguien sabe que planta es esta?



Ni p.i., ¿alguna variedad de rábano?


----------



## fary (7 Jun 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Ni p.i., ¿alguna variedad de rábano?



pongo otra foto , no se ni que coño he plantado. comestible es seguro


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (7 Jun 2013)

¿La flor es de la planta? Así a botepronto diría que parece una crucífera, pero vete a saber...


----------



## buitrelandia (7 Jun 2013)

¿Puede ser alcaparra?


----------



## fary (7 Jun 2013)

buitrelandia dijo:


> ¿Puede ser alcaparra?



no, tenia un monton de sobres de semillas pero alcaparra no tengo, por si sirve de algo el tallo principal es muy gordo como del grosor de un calabacin


----------



## El Ayatolá (7 Jun 2013)

Es un rábano japones: Daikon

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:43 ----------

Para el del Daikon: En esta fecha te vale mas la pena dejar que se suba a flor y recoger las semillas.

Las siembras en Septiembre y si donde vives no hiela mucho los rabanos te aguantan en buen estado hasta Febrero del año siguiente (aunque si les das tiempo se hacen enormes).


----------



## Sealand (8 Jun 2013)

Interesante hilo de Armin Tanzarian sobre Joel Salatin y su Polyface farm:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...esiones-de-granjero-lunatico.html#post9218886


----------



## fary (8 Jun 2013)

El Ayatolá dijo:


> Es un rábano japones: Daikon
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:43 ----------
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, no se de donde han salido las semillas pero ahi estaban...


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (8 Jun 2013)

Yo antes tenía un huertecillo, que tuve que dejar... me estáis dando envidia 

Ahora empieza lo bueno del huerto!!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Jun 2013)

Con tantas lluvias estoy teniendo muchas babosas que se comen algunas fresas. Pero he decidido dejarlas que coman para alimentar a los pájaros y de paso se lleven algunos gusanos y exceso de insectos voladores....sobre todo los mirlos se lo pasan en grande.

Babosas en la terraza de noche | eHow en Español


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (10 Jun 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Con tantas lluvias estoy teniendo muchas babosas que se comen algunas fresas. Pero he decidido dejarlas que coman para alimentar a los pájaros y de paso se lleven algunos gusanos y exceso de insectos voladores....sobre todo los mirlos se lo pasan en grande.
> 
> Babosas en la terraza de noche | eHow en Español



Yo tenía problemas de caracoles y al final pequé y compré ferramol para pararlos un poco. Menos mal que encontré al erizo, que parece pequeño pero hace faena.


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Jun 2013)

¿Que precio creeis que es recomendable por m2 para comprar una finca rustica?


----------



## gamusino30 (14 Jun 2013)

A mi me parecen burbujeados hasta mas no poder, por eso preguntaba un precio de referencia. Si te expropian esos terrenos te los pagan a 0,1€

¿Os parece sensato pagar 1€ por m2, que tenga pozo, secano, sin acceso a carretera, a x km del pueblo mas proximo, sin tendido electrico etc. ?

En valor catastral igual te marca 0,10€.

¿Que opinais de pillarlos en francia? Imagino que ahorras en unas cosas pero luego puede haber jaleos si no dominas el idioma para el tema permisos.


----------



## Thom son (14 Jun 2013)

Alguna vez creo que salió el tema, pero no tomé nota. Hablo del sustrato para cultivo en macetas. No piso los chinos, por principio, aunque sé que lo que compro en cualquier sitio esté fabricado por ellos. El caso es que un familiar me mandó a comprar sustrato a uno que hay cerca y casi acabamos tarifando.

Pero ir al Leroy solo para eso... no sé, por eso quería preguntar qué tal es el producto que venden (si es como el material eléctrico que tienen...)

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 22:23 ----------




Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Yo tenía problemas de caracoles y al final pequé y compré ferramol para pararlos un poco. Menos mal que encontré al erizo, que parece pequeño pero hace faena.



Al precio que están los caracoles (8 - 10 leuros/Kg:8, en vez de combatirlos deberías cultivar solo lo que comen (lechugas...). Si no puedes con tu enemigo...

PD: ah, y no estaría de más que les cantases nanas a la caída del sol. Para atraer a la lluvia mas que nada y ahorrar en riegos.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Jun 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> Al precio que están los caracoles (8 - 10 leuros/Kg:8, en vez de combatirlos deberías cultivar solo lo que comen (lechugas...). Si no puedes con tu enemigo...
> 
> PD: ah, y no estaría de más que les cantases nanas a la caída del sol. Para atraer a la lluvia mas que nada y ahorrar en riegos.



Precisamente la lechugas no las tocaban, preferían arrasar con pepinos, calabacines y pimientos. Ha sido por culpa de esta primavera un tanto extraña...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2013)

Los pulgones me están machacando, ahora han ido a por el Aloe. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Voy a tener que utilizar armas químicas.::


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (15 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> el imidacloprid (confidor) es tu amigo 8:



Norl! Esa mierda es fatal para las abejas y el resto de fauna auxiliar. Por joder, jode hasta a los pobres gorriones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2013)

Warren dijo:


> el imidacloprid (confidor) es tu amigo 8:





Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Norl! Esa mierda es fatal para las abejas y el resto de fauna auxiliar. Por joder, jode hasta a los pobres gorriones.




Algo más flojito? :


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (15 Jun 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo más flojito? :



Creo recordar que en el hilo I se dierón varias soluciones:

- rociar con un extracto de cafe o alguna hierba natural, ahora no me acuerdo. ¿no había lago también con jabón? 

- un caza-pulgones, creo recordar unas arañas o algo por el estilo que se los zampaba.


Suerte


----------



## Sealand (15 Jun 2013)

Caronte, si te sirve de consuelo los aloes son prácticamente INDESTRUCTIBLES, cuando se caigan las flores y se sece el tallo los pulgones habrán desaparecido, las hojas carnosas ni las tocan y tarde o temprano se te irá. Si te preocupan otros vecinos del huerto mejor olvídate de pesticidas; usa el clásico insecticida casero de nicotina como este que hace el amigo Terrazocultor:

[YOUTUBE]AZ0BfFvIRIg[/YOUTUBE] 

o intenta hacerte de mariquitas ADALIAcontrol Unos sobrecitos con 100 - 200 larvas de mariquita y será el apocalípsis según San Pulgón.


----------



## Klendathu (15 Jun 2013)

Para los pulgones jabon va bien disminuye la tensión superficial del agua y les complica bastante la vida. también les puedes dar con agua a presion .


Yo una vez utilice una infusión de cebolla, ajo y guindilla diluida en agua con jabón y perfect 


Nicotina es que es muy venenosa y matara todo lo que hay bueno o malo, y ya se sabe quien tiene mariquitas { el insecto) tiene un tesoro XD


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (16 Jun 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Algo más flojito? :



Jabón potásico (o Fairy)...

http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/revistas/pdf_Ferti/Ferti_2002_9_32_33.pdf

Y aumentar la biodiversidad del huerto con muchas aromáticas que atraigan a la fauna auxiliar. De todas formas, por aloe yo no me preocuparía, déjalo sin tratar y pronto verás como se llena de avispillas diminutas que empezarán a parasitar pulgones dejando sólo las momias resecas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Jun 2013)

Jabón potásico los uso desde más de 2 semanas y los pulgones se lo han pasado por el forro, creo que estaban haciendo pompas de jabón 

De momento corté el tallo de varios aloe : y quité el hinojo infectado, ahora voy a casa de unos amigos que fuman les robaré tabaco....si no cogeré lo que dice Warren....cuando es una emergencia no hay que deshechar nada....

Es que tengo pulgón hasta en la mentaaaaa....:S

Gracias


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (16 Jun 2013)

Jejeje, qué putos son, se las saben todas...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (16 Jun 2013)

cafe----------------nicotina. 

Asociación de ideas lo llaman :XX::XX::XX:

Pues Caronte, si la cosa esta tan mal como lo pintas, igual una rociada de algunos (sin pasarse), de los productos anti-pulgones que venden para jardines, supongo que seran mas suaves que los industriales. 



Suerte, pero una plaga de algo en el campo es una pu.tada.


----------



## tripack (17 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

he plantado hace poco albahaca y rúcula salvaje. La albahaca va parriba y quiero moverla ya del semillero. Ahora mismo es un semillero cuadrado de 20x15 aprox y han salido bastantes tallos. ¿Cómo lo hago para transplantarlo?

La rúcula da pena verla, no se que hacer con ella. Se han muerto casi todos los tallos menos 3 o 4. No se si regarla o no. 

Gracias.


----------



## baifo (22 Jun 2013)

Hola, ¿alguien sabe decirme que frecuencia de goteo habría que instalarle a uno tomateros y pimientos?, me refiero a si el goteo es permanente y contínuo. Gracias.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (22 Jun 2013)

baifo dijo:


> Hola, ¿alguien sabe decirme que frecuencia de goteo habría que instalarle a uno tomateros y pimientos?, me refiero a si el goteo es permanente y contínuo. Gracias.



Pues depende de muchos fatores...

No es la misma la cantidad que se evapora de agua ahora con las buenas temperaturas o en mitad de una ola de calor en agosto... también hay que tener en cuenta si usas empajado o no, etc.

Lo suyo es que pruebes tú mismo y vayas viendo.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (27 Jun 2013)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Llego algo tarde al hilo pero que se le va a hacer.
> 
> Dispongo de un terreno pequeñito en la provincia de Toledo al que me puedo acercar los fines de semana. Hace un par de años hice mi primer intentona con un bancal profundo y este año planeé montar un par de bancales cerámicos de 6x1,2 (al final uno de ellos se quedó en 3x1,2 por falta de tiempo). El resto del terreno a surcos.
> 
> Dejo una fotillo de la preparación del bancal y más tarde subo más fotos de cómo quedó finalizado y el huerto en general. He plantado patatas, tomates, pimientos, berenjenas, algún melón y sandía, calabazas, algo de fresa y mucho calabacín.




Voy actualizando cuando puedo 

Un par de fotos más. Preparé los bancales en abril y estás fotos son del *4 de mayo *cuando puse los planteles.

En esta foto, al fondo patatas (no se ve la planta ), depués tomates, en el bancal largo pimientos de varios tipos y unas berenjenas y en el bancal corto unas fresas al principio, cebollas y algún puerro.






En esta foto, al principio algún melón y sandía (luego añadiría alguna calabaza), y más adelante pepinos y calabacines.







Luego más fotos 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 19:26 ----------

Fotos de 3 semanas después, del *26 de mayo*:

Las plantas de las patatas ya estaban grandecitas al fondo. Los tomates iban a buen ritmo y algunas cebollas fallaron en el bancal corto. En el trocito de tierra que sobró puse 3 plantas de tomate y una albahaca en un hueco al centro.







Y aquí los pepinos y calabacines:






Con un primer plano de los calabacines.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (27 Jun 2013)

Qué buena pinta, Borrón, y muy buenos esos bancales elevados, así se puede trabajar sentado como los señores.

Ahí va lo mío, el huerto a finales de junio...

Una vista general, ya va tomando forma de pradera de alimentos. 







Los tupinambos están brutitos...







El bancal de raíces con zanahorias...







Y aquí las nuevas acabadas de germinar. Cuanto trabajo dan las jodías...







La milpa experimental...







Un proyecto de calabaza de cacahuet...







Y una mazorca, con las judías enredando por ahí...







Calabacines y pepinos, todo empastrao...







Los boniatos empiezan a perder el miedo...







Los girasoles van tirando, a pesar de los caracoles. Cuando se me acaben las palomitas empezaré con las pipas... 







Una berenjena asoma...







El bancal de cebollas y fresas a todo trapo...


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (27 Jun 2013)

Segunda parte...

El primer pimiento de la temporada...







Selección de lechugas...







Las remolachas dándolo todo...







Una de las zonas de aromáticas que tengo...







Cacahuetes en estado salvaje, qué pereza da pensar en quitar la hierba...













Caléndulas alegrando la vista...


----------



## Sealand (28 Jun 2013)

¿Alguien ha comprado semillas en Aliexp? Normalmente soy muy suspicaz con todo lo que venga de China y no sé si serán de fiar, pero están a precio de derribo y con gastos de envío gratuitos ienso:

seeds - Shop Cheap seeds from China seeds Suppliers at Pursuiting on Aliexpress.com


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (30 Jun 2013)

Hola buenas,quisiera haceros una pregunta,tengo un depisito de 1000 litros y quisiera ponerle una bomba de agua a la salida de este, a la cual iria conectada una manguera,la bomba deveria de ser de 12v,alguien save algo??.

Por cierto muy buenos huertos,y lo que se aprende por aqui.


----------



## baifo (30 Jun 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Segunda parte...
> 
> El primer pimiento de la temporada...
> 
> ...



La hierba es el unico pero que le doy a tu huerta, el resto está de escándalo, no hay como tener los vegetales frescos en la cocina. Si tanta pereza te da, podrías echar un vistazo a la opcion de plantar ciertas plantas como la lechuga en plastico negro, nunca lo he puesto en práctica y no se como funciona, pero he visto que se hace para ahorrarse uno el andar arrancando malas hierb, y ademas se ahorra mucho en agua porque el riego es localizado al tronco del mato.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (30 Jun 2013)

baifo dijo:


> La hierba es el unico pero que le doy a tu huerta, el resto está de escándalo, no hay como tener los vegetales frescos en la cocina. Si tanta pereza te da, podrías echar un vistazo a la opcion de plantar ciertas plantas como la lechuga en plastico negro, nunca lo he puesto en práctica y no se como funciona, pero he visto que se hace para ahorrarse uno el andar arrancando malas hierb, y ademas se ahorra mucho en agua porque el riego es localizado al tronco del mato.



Hombre, prefiero que haya hierba, porque con un buen manejo tiene más ventajas que inconvenientes. A partir de septiembre lo que quiero experimentar es con coberturas verdes tipo trébol, para tener la tierra siempre a cubierto.


----------



## Visa.Cash (30 Jun 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Hombre, prefiero que haya hierba, porque con un buen manejo tiene más ventajas que inconvenientes. A partir de septiembre lo que quiero experimentar es con coberturas verdes tipo trébol, para tener la tierra siempre a cubierto.



Esa es la clave según el Fukuyama ese de la brizna de paja.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 Jul 2013)

tripack dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> he plantado hace poco albahaca y rúcula salvaje. La albahaca va parriba y quiero moverla ya del semillero. Ahora mismo es un semillero cuadrado de 20x15 aprox y han salido bastantes tallos. ¿Cómo lo hago para transplantarlo?
> 
> ...



Yo diría que lo típico, sacar la tierra y extraer las raíces con el máximo cuidado posible, y transplantar a un tiesto más grande como mucho con 2-3 plantas. Las albahacas de semilla nunca me han dado mucho problema (al contrario que las de vivero), basta con no anegarlas y que tengan mucho sol para que se adapten, el transplante no debería ser un problema si conservan suficiente cepellón y no hay hongos ni cosas raras. Yo los dejo y aclaro al tercer o cuarto par de hojas, replantando el sobrante. Ahora tengo en el semillero una caótica mezcla de italianas de hoja ancha, moradas y ''normales'' de hoja pequeña. Los caracoles dejaron el semillero muy jodido, pero al final están tirando.

La rúcula me ha ido bien en tiesto y en tierra, de hecho se ha asilvestrado en mi jardín (la dejo, pero controlo un poco su población). Cuando la cultivé ''adrede'', el riego se lo hice igual que a las lechugas. Aguanta bien el calor y el frío, germina bien y tira sin problemas en el espacio que se le de, por eso me extraña que no te funcione. ¿Algún problema en el sustrato?




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Los pulgones me están machacando, ahora han ido a por el Aloe.
> 
> Voy a tener que utilizar armas químicas.::



Mientras no sea cochinilla algodonosa u hongos, las suculentas suelen saber cuidarse 8: . El pulgón las afea, pero suelen tener defensas. Lo único, que te van a joder la flor, pero a la planta en sí ni la tocarán. Más miedo me darían babosas y caracoles. 

Mi pobre aloe vera cayó por culpa del exceso de riego en reposo. Habrá que reponerlo, porque es la mar de útil y una vez puesta en marcha la maquinaria de los hijuelos, no vuelves a gastarte un euro en ello. 

Como curiosidad ornamental, el aloe aristata es el más duro. Florece todos los años, aguanta a pleno sol, sombra o semisombra y hasta los -20º.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (3 Jul 2013)

Sé que llego tarde pero para el problema de los pulgones yo tengo algo que aunque no los elimina al completo sí que reduce considerablemente su número:

1º Pillo ortigas, las machaco en un mortero o similar

2º La pasta resultante la dejo macerar en agua durante un día

3º Día sí día no pulverizar con ese líquido donde haya pulgón

4º Renovar cada semana


PD: esta mañana he sacado unas cuantas patatas, he echado compost casero y en ese mismo sitio he sembrado "habicholillas" (así es como en mi zona se llama a un tipo de judía plana)


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (4 Jul 2013)

Un artículo muy interesante sobre regeneración de suelos mediante MTR...

http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/revistas/pdf_Ferti/Ferti_2008_33_26_29.pdf


----------



## martos (4 Jul 2013)

no hay ningun bicho q coma pulgón?


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (4 Jul 2013)

martos dijo:


> no hay ningun bicho q coma pulgón?



Varios:

Aphidius colemani

Coccinella septempunctata

Syrphidae ssp.

Pero a la naturaleza hay que dejarle tiempo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (5 Jul 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Un artículo muy interesante sobre regeneración de suelos mediante MTR...
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/revistas/pdf_Ferti/Ferti_2008_33_26_29.pdf



Un artículo muy interesante pero dudo de la practicabilidad de la huerta. Por mucho que se incida en que se puede sembrar a semilla directa tengo mis dudas. 

Por otro lado dice que se puede usar maderas resinosas en un 20%, pero según mi experiencia (y por consejo de los sabios-ancianos de mi zona) nada de serrines ni nada por el estilo de aquellos árboles bajo los que no crece nada o muy poco: pino, eucalipto, tejo... La composición de sus aceites son potentes herbicidas que podrían malograr un huerto.


----------



## Saryon (5 Jul 2013)

Se admiten profanos? Alguna recomendación de cultivos (que no sean árboles) que no requieran de muchos cuidados? 

He acondicionado una zona de unos 60-80m2 para cultivo, pero por cuidado de un familiar no se con qué asiduidad podré dedicarle tiempo. Igual es cada semana que igual es una vez al mes, por lo que busco que no necesite un mantenimiento muy exhaustivo. Por ejemplo se que las patatas cumplirían el requisito (aunque tendría otra zona destinada para ellas), alguna recomendación mas?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sealand (5 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Un artículo muy interesante pero dudo de la practicabilidad de la huerta. Por mucho que se incida en que se puede sembrar a semilla directa tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Por otro lado dice que se puede usar maderas resinosas en un 20%, pero según mi experiencia (y por consejo de los sabios-ancianos de mi zona) nada de serrines ni nada por el estilo de aquellos árboles bajo los que no crece nada o muy poco: pino, eucalipto, tejo... La composición de sus aceites son potentes herbicidas que podrían malograr un huerto.



Yo estoy experimentando en una espuerta de albañil (las negras de plástico duro), la he llenado de tierra "mala" de la calle y abajo del todo he ido poniendo ramitas de todo lo que he pillado, malas hierbas que he ido arrancando (previo secado al sol), restos secos de aloes, he echado semillas de todo lo que tenía por casa y regué abundantemente una sola vez, a la espera de acontecimientos me hayo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (5 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Yo estoy experimentando en una espuerta de albañil (las negras de plástico duro), la he llenado de tierra "mala" de la calle y abajo del todo he ido poniendo ramitas de todo lo que he pillado, malas hierbas que he ido arrancando (previo secado al sol), restos secos de aloes, he echado semillas de todo lo que tenía por casa y regué abundantemente una sola vez, a la espera de acontecimientos me hayo.



Supongo que brotarán las semillas pero tal vez lo hagan en poca cantidad. 

Si me permites el consejo de un hortelano primerizo la próxima vez que hagas la espuerta usa el método de compostaje de materia verde y marrón (es como hago el compost). Eso sí, esto es a 4 meses vista (de 2 a 3 si troceas muy finamente los materiales)

Elementos marrones: paja, hojas secas, ramas pequeñitas, cartón (sin tintes ni blanqueos), serrín, cenizas de madera no resinosa...

Elementos verdes: Hierba recien arrancada, cáscara de frutas (en fín todo el "verdín" que puedas echar. 

Usaré cm para hacerlo más orientativo:
1º capa: Marron 1'5 cm
2º capa: Tierra 1 cm
3º capa: Verde 3 cm
4º capa: tierra 1 cm

Y así sucesivamente procurando terminar en la superficie con capa de tierra. 


Los materiales debes picarlos lo más finamente posible para que las bacterias que hacen el compostaje trabajen a toda leche. Cuando lleve una semana prueba a remover un poco para oxigenar la mezcla y darle más potencia al proceso. Remueve cada dos o tres días. Procura que todo esté húmedo (no mojado). En unos meses tienes tienes un compost para plantar diréctamente en él.


Edito: Si tienes acceso a gallinaza (u otro tipo de estiércol animal) mézclalo con la tierra con lo que la cantidad de esa capa tendría 1,5 cm o 2.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (5 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Un artículo muy interesante pero dudo de la practicabilidad de la huerta. Por mucho que se incida en que se puede sembrar a semilla directa tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Por otro lado dice que se puede usar maderas resinosas en un 20%, pero según mi experiencia (y por consejo de los sabios-ancianos de mi zona) nada de serrines ni nada por el estilo de aquellos árboles bajo los que no crece nada o muy poco: pino, eucalipto, tejo... La composición de sus aceites son potentes herbicidas que podrían malograr un huerto.



Te aconsejo este libro de un tío que sigue ese método...

El huerto más natural


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (5 Jul 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Te aconsejo este libro de un tío que sigue ese método...
> 
> El huerto más natural



Muchas gracias por la sugerencia... lo apuntaré en temas pendientes (nunca está de más otro punto de vista). Me informaré más sobre el asunto y si acaso reservo un sector de la huerta para hacerlo según el "acolchado"


----------



## Thom son (11 Jul 2013)

Compré en ECI brotes supuestamente de rabanitos -de esos de consumir tiernos en ensalada- y separé unas docenas entre algodones a ver qué pasaba. La mitad eran ¡tomateras!. Los trasplante luego a macetas y allí están con una altura entre 7 y 15 cm a la espera de separarlos en el definitivo trasplante.

Pero, claro, algunas plantas ya tienen unas manchitas blancas en el haz de las hojas. Imagino que es algún virus o alguna enfermedad. Los ejpertos ya estaréis hasta el gorro de responder a esto: ¿Cómo proceder? Y si es con algún determinado mejunje ¿cómo y dónde conseguirlo? ¿O debo tirar la toalla en el primer asalto por inferioridad (incapacidad) manifiesta?

PD: y, aún a riesgo de incurrir en anatema y sufrir excomunión de la iglesia ecologista armintanzariana, ¿iría bien aplicar ese preparado casero a base de nicotina?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (11 Jul 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> Compré en ECI brotes supuestamente de rabanitos -de esos de consumir tiernos en ensalada- y separé unas docenas entre algodones a ver qué pasaba. La mitad eran ¡tomateras!. Los trasplante luego a macetas y allí están con una altura entre 7 y 15 cm a la espera de separarlos en el definitivo trasplante.
> 
> Pero, claro, algunas plantas ya tienen unas manchitas blancas en el haz de las hojas. Imagino que es algún virus o alguna enfermedad. Los ejpertos ya estaréis hasta el gorro de responder a esto: ¿Cómo proceder? Y si es con algún determinado mejunje ¿cómo y dónde conseguirlo? ¿O debo tirar la toalla en el primer asalto por inferioridad (incapacidad) manifiesta?
> 
> PD: y, aún a riesgo de incurrir en anatema y sufrir excomunión de la iglesia ecologista armintanzariana, ¿iría bien aplicar ese preparado casero a base de nicotina?



EXTERMINATUS!:XX:

Igual es oidio. Prueba con azufre, pero si son pequeñas igual las quema...


----------



## martos (11 Jul 2013)

Os digo la verdad: tengo un tío agricultor. Su fruta daba pena verla: superficie abrupta, llena de manchas, pequeña... nada que ver con la fruta del supermercado.


----------



## martos (11 Jul 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Exactamente como tiene que ser la fruta.
> 
> Dele un mordisco y si cree que la del supermercado, recolectada fuera de temporada y embadurnada de ceras es mejor, entonces perdonamos tu herejía.



Hombre, no me imagino en el jardín del Hedén las manzanas manchadas.


----------



## martos (12 Jul 2013)

sabe mejor la fruta de mi tío que la de mercadona?

¿las manchas de que son producto?


----------



## martos (12 Jul 2013)

¿las manchas son producidas por gusanos?


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (12 Jul 2013)

SOS hortelanos!!!!! (bueno tampoco hay bulla)

Bien, tengo una hiedra que me quiere invadir la huerta que ya postee. Está situada en casi toda la linde de izquierda (de la foto de abajo). Tengo intención de rozarla pero sé que para acabar con ella o al menos ralentizar su avance hay que usar química (y aún así no hay garantías). 


Por eso os pregunto ¿Existe algún método así más o menos ecológico para ir acabando con ella? 

No tengo prisa en acabar con ella...


----------



## Saryon (13 Jul 2013)

Para sembrar las patatas es obligatorio echar un producto específico en la tierra? Me han dicho que si no lo echo hay un bicho que me va a hacer un cisco, pero en mi proyecto de huerto me gustaría que fuera cuanto más ecológico mejor, tratando de evitar, en la medida de lo posible, cualquier fitosanitario. He estado mirando información y hay chorrocientas plagas que pueden afectar al cultivo de la patata, pero tampoco pone que vaya a afectar si o si si no se utilizan productos insecticidas.


----------



## martos (13 Jul 2013)

un insecto no es tonto. se esperará a que madure la patata antes de hincarle el diente.


----------



## martos (13 Jul 2013)

la hoja, no la patata.

Me sabe mal tener que criticarte porque me caes bien.


----------



## patroclus (13 Jul 2013)

Señores, me estoy haciendo un huerto. Me he hecho de una parcela bastante grande con un pozo de tubo. Unos 1800 m2. 

Llevo cerca de un mes haciendome un huertecito, llevo sembrados unos 15 m2.

El agua la voy sacando de un pozo con un cubo, por ahora.

Mi intención es ir sembrando todos los dias algo o cuidar lo sembrado, aparte de tener la parcela limpia. Empecé con 1/2 hora de trabajo al día , ahora me estoy tirando 1 hora.


----------



## Thom son (13 Jul 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Jabón potásico (o Fairy)...
> 
> http://www.magrama.gob.es/ministerio/pags/biblioteca/revistas/pdf_Ferti/Ferti_2002_9_32_33.pdf
> 
> Y aumentar la biodiversidad del huerto con muchas aromáticas que atraigan a la fauna auxiliar. De todas formas, por aloe yo no me preocuparía, déjalo sin tratar y pronto verás como se llena de avispillas diminutas que empezarán a parasitar pulgones dejando sólo las momias resecas.



¿En qué proporción se diluye el Fairy? ¿Como se aplica? ¿En qué estadio deben estar las plantas?

LO digo por darle prioridad sobre la nicotina que ya está en preparación. Ya le han salido pulgones a los rábanos:´(. Van como motos tallo arriba, tallo abajo:abajo::abajo:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jul 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> ¿En qué proporción se diluye el Fairy? ¿Como se aplica? ¿En qué estadio deben estar las plantas?
> 
> LO digo por darle prioridad sobre la nicotina que ya está en preparación. Ya le han salido pulgones a los rábanos:´(. Van como motos tallo arriba, tallo abajo:abajo::abajo:



Bienvenido al mundo de los pulgones 

De momento los he parado, pero ha sido por química pura :

Las que van como motos son las hormigas a por la melaza de los pulgones.


----------



## Thom son (13 Jul 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bienvenido al mundo de los pulgones
> 
> De momento los he parado, pero ha sido por química pura :
> 
> Las que van como motos son las hormigas a por la melaza de los pulgones.




Mal de muchos...

PD: pero coincidirá ustec conmigo en que lo que no puede ser es que estos sacerdotes de las iglesias ecolo nos dejen solos a los neófitos frente al peligro pulgonar todo un finde con la excusa, seguramente, de que son las fiestas patronales de la mitad de los pueblos de España. Sin dejar un retén de guardia ni nada. El lunes ya los tendré chupando del bote en las tomateras y me habré echado -yo también- en brazos de la química y...

Así va el país. Cómo vamos a salir de la recesión si cada uno abandona el frente en el que batalla cuando llega el sábado.:

-Jefe, que me voy, que tengo cosas personales que hacer el domingo, ahí le dejo la espingarda y la munición por si el enemigo ataca.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Jul 2013)

A mí es que los bichos no me preocupan, al final las plantas y ellos se entienden, además, siempre tengo mariquitas, sírfidos y avispillas que se encargan de ellos. Nunca hecho nada más allá de infusión de ortiga y cola de caballo. Los que me joden son los hijos de la gran puta a dos patas como el que me ha destrozado el maíz, a esos sí que les hacía yo la guerra química y bacteriológica.

P.D.: Por ahí dicen que 2 ml de jabón por litro, un par de cucharadas...


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Jul 2013)

Para los pulgones va muy bien una emulsión de ajo. A una botella de 5l de agua le metes una cabeza de ajo y no dejas reposar una semana o dos. Luego lo pulverizas sobre los pulgones. Aunque al final se anima uno y lo echa por todo el huerto.

Funciona muy bien y no es nada artificial, aunque me huele que químico si que es... No se sí me explico... ;P (vale es un chiste muy malo, pero os recomiendo que lo gasteis antes de un mes, porque entonces empieza a tener efecto sobre las personas también XD.


----------



## martos (14 Jul 2013)

lo mejor es un invernadero y que no entre ningun bicho.


----------



## GreenBack (14 Jul 2013)

Saryon dijo:


> Para sembrar las patatas *es obligatorio echar un producto específico en la tierra*? Me han dicho que si no lo echo hay un bicho que me va a hacer un cisco, pero en mi proyecto de huerto me gustaría que fuera cuanto más ecológico mejor, tratando de evitar, en la medida de lo posible, cualquier fitosanitario. He estado mirando información y hay chorrocientas plagas que pueden afectar al cultivo de la patata, pero tampoco pone que vaya a afectar si o si si no se utilizan productos insecticidas.



Las patatas están a punto de ser recogidas así que te recomiendo esto para el próximo año:

Te paseas todos los días entre las plantas de patata y recoges los escarabajos que veas. Las primeras veces sólo verás adultos:







o huevos en el envés de las hojas:







más adelante encontrarás a las larvas:







Esto es lo que tienes que hacer:
te paseas y recoges tu cosecha de bichos en un bote de cristal. Los huevos puedes aplastarlos directamente apoyándolos en otra hoja para no mancharte.
Al llegar a casa machacas el contenido del bote con un palo y lo haces papilla. Esa papilla la diluyes en un botellón de 5 l de agua en cuya tapa harás algunos agujeritos tipo regadera pero más anchos.
Cuando vuelvas al patatal regarás las hojas de las plantas con este preparado y así eliminarás la plaga o, como mínimo mantendrás a los escarabajos bajo control.

Y lo más importante, no envenenarás la tierra y a ninguno de sus habitantes, incluido tú mismo.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (14 Jul 2013)

Hola, tenía un par de consultas para los expertos agricultores. 

¿Las tomateras y las pimenteras (más concretamente de Padrón) duran de un año a otro, o hay que empezar de nuevo en marzo? El caso es que he leido que en teoría son "parennes" pero que depende un poco.

La segunda pregunta es si es normal que los tomates tarden mucho en madurar. Me han salido unos cuantos tomates, algunos han cogido un tamaño respetable (teniendo en cuenta que los tengo en macetas, es lo que tiene no tener los latifundios que mostrais por aquí ), y ya llevan unas cuantas semanas verdes sin ponerse rojos, de hecho siguen saliendo algunos nuevos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (14 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Hola, tenía un par de consultas para los expertos agricultores.
> 
> ¿Las tomateras y las pimenteras (más concretamente de Padrón) duran de un año a otro, o hay que empezar de nuevo en marzo? El caso es que he leido que en teoría son "parennes" pero que depende un poco.
> 
> ...



(Disclaimer: yo no soy experto agricultor, sino aficionadillo y de momento sólo ocasional, pero como también soy metomentodo, pues respondo).

En nuestras latitudes, tomateras y pimenteras son cultivos de verano; no aguantan nada bien el frío. La verdad es que no sé si en huerta aguantarían más de una temporada, porque por aquí lo que se lleva es arrancar al final de la producción. Mi suegro, por ejemplo, no deja una mata viva. 

Los tomates tardan normalmente algunas semanas en madurar. ¿Les da el sol?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Jul 2013)

No suelen durar todo el año, con el frío mueren. Aunque a mí a veces me han aguantado las pimenteras hasta noviembre, pero vamos, no es lo normal. Con los tomates cherry sí que suele pasar que te salgan plantas donde ya había, de la semilla de algún tomate que se haya caído, son así de rústicos.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (14 Jul 2013)

El sobrino de Keynes dijo:


> Los tomates tardan normalmente algunas semanas en madurar. ¿Les da el sol?



Si, les da el sol desde que sale a la mañana hasta las 3 o 4 de la tarde.

Bueno, a ver si terminan de salir todos los tomates y maduran, y supongo que al final de la temporada las cortaré y volveré el año que viene a intentarlo, mejorando algunos fallos que he tenido en mi desvirgamiento :rolleye:


----------



## patroclus (16 Jul 2013)

Hoy se me ha ocurrido poner un bebedero para pájaros en la parcela. Lo he hecho de forma provisional con una garrafa de agua de 5 litros. Así los pajarillos tendrán donde beber.

En cuanto me haga con algún material pienso ponerle un bebedero pero bonito, con piedras en el fondo, plantas y cualquier cosa que se me ocurra para hacerlo bonito y atractivo a los pájaros.

Me he dado cuenta que por allí cruzan algunos gatos más o menos abandonados, tendré que hacer también el bebedero más grande por si ellos necesitan agua también.


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Jul 2013)

¿que tal vais con los tomates? este año echan la flor y despues nada, no tengo ni uno todavia. Y les da el sol desde las 11 hasta que se pone.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (16 Jul 2013)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿que tal vais con los tomates? este año echan la flor y despues nada, no tengo ni uno todavia. Y les da el sol desde las 11 hasta que se pone.



Atrasaete...(como todo en general)

Hoy espero coger las primeras berenjenas de la temporada y los primeros pimientos...

Calabacin llevo ya consumiendo cerca de un mes.


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Si, les da el sol desde que sale a la mañana hasta las 3 o 4 de la tarde.
> 
> Bueno, a ver si terminan de salir todos los tomates y maduran, y supongo que al final de la temporada las cortaré y volveré el año que viene a intentarlo, mejorando algunos fallos que he tenido en mi desvirgamiento :rolleye:



Segun que tomate sea hasta agosto o septiembre igual no maduran, paciencia.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (16 Jul 2013)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿que tal vais con los tomates? este año echan la flor y despues nada, no tengo ni uno todavia. Y les da el sol desde las 11 hasta que se pone.




Yo tengo las tomateras de las diferentes variedades cargadísimas de tomates, pero están muy verdes para las alturas del verano en que nos encontramos y les está costando una eternidad madurar. Ya les he hecho el primer tratamiento de bacillus, y en un par de días las volveré a ensulfatar con esta bendita bacteria. También les eché azufre para combatir los hongos y parece que también ha funcionado.

Sobre lo tuyo, ni idea... quizá una mala polinización?


----------



## Gol D. Roger (16 Jul 2013)

lasoziedad dijo:


> ¿que tal vais con los tomates? este año echan la flor y despues nada, no tengo ni uno todavia. Y les da el sol desde las 11 hasta que se pone.



Pues no sé hasta que punto bien o mal porque es la primera vez. Flores había/hay muchas, tomates hay unos cuantos (aunque no terminan de madurar como ya comenté) y siguen saliendo nuevos. Digamos que, en proporción, por cada grupo de 6-7 flores juntas en la mitad han salido 1 o 2 tomates. En 6 macetas debe haber unos 25 tomates en total, alguno más con pintas de salir... no sé si me merece la pena el esfuerzo ienso:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (16 Jul 2013)

Pues yo tengo los cherry a todo trapo.


----------



## Torimbia (18 Jul 2013)

Este año tengo en el mini-invernadero tomates, lechugas, pimientos y berenjenas.

Tomates cherry, pera y negro de Crimea. Todos bastantes bien, aunque los más abundantes y adelantados son los cherry.













Si se ven pocos tomates en las zonas bajas es porque mi pareja acababa de hacer una buena limpieza de los que ya estaban maduros.

En cuanto a las berenjenas, estoy librando una batalla a muerte con los puñeteros pulgones. Hasta ahora los masacraba a base de agua de ortigas. Y el fin de semana empezaré con agua de ajo (recomendación sacada de este tema) a ver si consigo acabar con ellos. De todas maneras, los frutos ya tienen un cierto tamaño.








Un saludo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (19 Jul 2013)

SOS hortelanos!!!!! (bueno tampoco hay tanta bulla)

Tengo lindando con una huerta una hiedra que pretende engullir el sembrado. 

¿Qué puedo hacer para erradicarla sin usar químicos? Por lo pronto la he rozado... pero eso es "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana". Sé que son duras de roer.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (19 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> SOS hortelanos!!!!! (bueno tampoco hay tanta bulla)
> 
> Tengo lindando con una huerta una hiedra que pretende engullir el sembrado.
> 
> ¿Qué puedo hacer para erradicarla sin usar químicos? Por lo pronto la he rozado... pero eso es "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana". Sé que son duras de roer.



Como dice la ranchera...."roooooozar y rooooozar, roooooozar y rooooooozar".

Salvo que quieras utilizar algún herbicida....Asesinar una hiedra y que parezca un accidente...


----------



## patroclus (19 Jul 2013)

Al de las berenjenas, creo que le tienes que poner un tutor a la planta. Por el peso de las berenjenas se puede tronchar.

Una pregunta, una vara de olivo puede agarrar si la meto en agua unos dias y luego la planto. Me refiero a una rama del grosor de 1 cm. Es que están podando un olivo cercano y se me ha ocurrido.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (22 Jul 2013)

Ayer de mañaneo, tras limpiar un poco la acequia sembré otra tanda de maiz dulce, rábanos y zanahorias. 

El lugar que antes ocupaban las patatas ya está preparado para otra siembra (creo que seguiré con unos cuantos arroyos de habicholillas). 

Visité a un cabrero de la zona y tengo apalabrada una buena cantidad de estiércol para la siembra de otoño. 


PD: No sé si ya ha salido en el hilo este tema pero... ¿Seguís la siembra en base al ciclo lunar?

---------- Post added 22-jul-2013 at 09:56 ----------




SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Como dice la ranchera...."roooooozar y rooooozar, roooooozar y rooooooozar".
> 
> Salvo que quieras utilizar algún herbicida....Asesinar una hiedra y que parezca un accidente...



Pues... me quedo con la ranchera, así también uno se ejercita un poco.


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Jul 2013)

No sé dónde ponerlo, así que lo cuelgo por aquí:

Argentina: Hay "toda una trama" para obligar a campesinos a abandonar sus tierras



> Más de 9 millones de hectáreas pertenecientes a campesinos e indígenas en Argentina son pretendidas por el sector privado o estatal, según un estudio publicado por el Ministerio de Agricultura.
> El informe señala que la tierra en disputa supera en 455 veces la superficie de la Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, y los conflictos afectan a 63.843 personas.
> 
> Además, indica que en la mitad de los casos las familias campesinas e indígenas sufrieron violencia para que abandonen sus campos y que el 64% de los conflictos comenzaron en las últimas dos décadas.
> ...




Hazte de un huerto! aunque sea así:
http://our.windowfarms.org/

Es bueno para la psique y para el soma, ¡¡para el niño y la niña oiga!!
Construyeron una huerta en una escuela y lograron bajar la violencia


> Construyeron una huerta en una escuela y lograron bajar la violencia
> Los alumnos ya no pelean y hasta cultivan lo que luego consumen en el comedor.
> Concetti describe que antes de esta huerta las agresiones en la escuela era algo de “ todos los días”. Peleas, discriminación, violencia verbal, agresiones en los recreos o peleas cuando salían de las aulas formaban parte de la vida de estos estudiantes. Con la huerta “todo eso se redujo casi a cero”, celebra la vicedirectora. Disminuyó la violencia y directamente mejoraron las calificaciones y la asistencia a clases incluso también se fortaleció la solidaridad y el compañerismo.


----------



## Chispeante (25 Jul 2013)

Tengo el mismo problema con los tomates. LLevo casi un mes viendo como salen a decenas, con 5 matas bien prometedoras, como van ganando tamaño, pero sin llegar a madurar. Verde que te quiero verde. Reciben dos riegos semanales y horas de luz constantes. ¿Alguna solución? Los pimientos los doy por perdidos, 4 matas que apenas me producen media docena, pequeños y que están empezando a mostrar unas preocupantes manchas marrones.

p.d. Aclaro que los pimientos están entre las tomateras y puede que las llegue poca luz.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (25 Jul 2013)

Acabo de terminar la siembra en la terraza de canónigos (dos bandejas de poliespam expandido procedentes del embalaje de pescado). Una base de piedras de río bien lavadas, tierra con estiercol y mantillo. 

También he puesto el semillero de brócoli y par a este finde toca el de las cebolletas y el de los puerros. 

En la huerta toca seguir sembrando habicholillas de una variedad de la tierra (autóctona) que muy amablemente me ha pasado un vecino de la zona. 


Poco a poco la cosa prospera...


PD: para aquellos a los que no se les maduran los tomates... PACIENCIA, hay muchas variedades de tomates y unas maduran antes que otras. El día menos pensado se os maduran todos de golpe :Baile:


----------



## jussuss (25 Jul 2013)

Hola, empecé a hacer mi macetohuerto pero creo q tengo un problema con las tomateras....es de la variedad marmande cuarenteno...hice la siembra a principios de junio, transplante a los 35 0 40 días...y ahora q las plantas tienen dos meses casi veo q tienen pocas ramas y no está cogiendo altura...la riego todos los días con 1 litro de agua +ó-....con dos meses está bien así o debería ser más alta y frondosa??? saludos


----------



## Gol D. Roger (25 Jul 2013)

Pues la verdad es que me parecen un poco pequeñas para llevar ya dos meses. Yo planté creo que a finales de marzo-principios de abril y en junio medían fácilmente más de medio metro cada una.

La foto es de ahora mismo, que hace unos días les hice una buena poda porque hizo tanto viento que me las volcó (de hecho una se partió casi por la mitad y no sé como aguantará). Ya hay un par de tomates que parece que empiezan a tomar color, a ver qué tal, porque noto que cada vez las ramas están más secas.

Me estoy planteando qué hacer el año que viene. Las tomateras han dado demasiado trabajo para el poco rendimiento que les estoy viendo, sin embargo los pimientos de padrón con la mitad de plantas me han dado para un plato, que sí, es triste, pero qué bien sienta comerse tus frutos


----------



## El sobrino de Keynes (25 Jul 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que me parecen un poco pequeñas para llevar ya dos meses. Yo planté creo que a finales de marzo-principios de abril y en junio medían fácilmente más de medio metro cada una.
> 
> La foto es de ahora mismo, que hace unos días les hice una buena poda porque hizo tanto viento que me las volcó (de hecho una se partió casi por la mitad y no sé como aguantará). Ya hay un par de tomates que parece que empiezan a tomar color, a ver qué tal, porque noto que cada vez las ramas están más secas.
> 
> Me estoy planteando qué hacer el año que viene. Las tomateras han dado demasiado trabajo para el poco rendimiento que les estoy viendo, sin embargo los pimientos de padrón con la mitad de plantas me han dado para un plato, que sí, es triste, pero qué bien sienta comerse tus frutos



Yo diría que las macetas son un poco pequeñas.


----------



## Sealand (25 Jul 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No sé dónde ponerlo, así que lo cuelgo por aquí:
> 
> Argentina: Hay "toda una trama" para obligar a campesinos a abandonar sus tierras
> 
> ...



En un reportaje de Jamie Oliver sobre cocina veneciana uno de las recetas la cocina en una cárcel femenina en la que las reclusas cultivan sus propias verduras. No se me ocurre nada mejor para reinsertar a un delincuente que un poco de trabajo físico en el que realiza una actividad productiva y constructiva, no he visto nada sobre programas de ese tipo en cárceles españolas. A partir del minuto 30:

[YOUTUBE]ZrxyGgOupZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gol D. Roger (25 Jul 2013)

El sobrino de Keynes dijo:


> Yo diría que las macetas son un poco pequeñas.



ya, también lo he pensado, pero fueron las que cogí en su día y ya tiré pa'lante


----------



## jussuss (25 Jul 2013)

Hoy les he puesto el tutor a ver si así crece más...la cuestión es q huelen muy bien a tomate...a ver si crece y si no lo volveré a intentar dsps del verano...gracias y suerte con esos macetohuertos...la escarolas si q me están cogiendo bien y al igual q las lechugas son compatibles con las tomateras. Creo que me equivoqé al transplantarlas y las enterré demasiado...podría ser la causa.


----------



## TedStraiker (25 Jul 2013)

Bueno pues uno que es afortunado para algunas cosas, ya degusta las primeras uvas y las manzanas mas tempranas de españa, las manzanas del desierto.

Si necesitais alguna ayuda varietal con los frutales, alomejor os puedo ayudar un poco. Un saludo.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (26 Jul 2013)

jussuss dijo:


> Hola, empecé a hacer mi macetohuerto pero creo q tengo un problema con las tomateras....es de la variedad marmande cuarenteno...hice la siembra a principios de junio, transplante a los 35 0 40 días...y ahora q las plantas tienen dos meses casi veo q tienen pocas ramas y no está cogiendo altura...*la riego todos los días con 1 litro de agua +ó-*....con dos meses está bien así o debería ser más alta y frondosa??? saludos



Demasiada agua. El tomate no se riega casi nada. Los míos con la lluvia van apañados. Riégalos solo cuando veas las hojas tristonas.

MACETOHUERTO PASO A PASO: CULTIVAR TOMATE EN MACETA


----------



## jussuss (26 Jul 2013)

Gracias por el aporte...voy a regarla tal como dice el tutorial


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (26 Jul 2013)

TedStraiker dijo:


> Bueno pues uno que es afortunado para algunas cosas, ya degusta las primeras uvas y las manzanas mas tempranas de españa, las manzanas del desierto.
> 
> *Si necesitais alguna ayuda varietal con los frutales, alomejor os puedo ayudar un poco*. Un saludo.



Pues ya que te ofreces tengo alguna dudilla


Si no estoy equivocado existen mini árboles frutales ¿En qué planta se injertan para que no alcancen más de 2 metros de altura? 

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (26 Jul 2013)

SOS HORTELANOS...

He detectado un hormiguero bestial en un terrenillo en el que cultivo. Las hormigas se me están comiendo las acelgas y a mi me tienen frito. Planté menta como solución ecológica pero nada de nada, las hormigas siguen campando a sus anchas. 


Así que, ¿qué soluciones me recomendais? 

He navegado un poco y hasta ahora tengo varias alternativas ¿alguien lo ha probado? 
- arroz molido: al parecer genera un hongo venenoso para las hormigas y es completamente inocuo para el terreno. 
- usar borax con un aglutinante dulce (azúcar, lechecondensada) que las mata lentamente por desecación pero tengo dudas de lo ecológico de este producto. 
- usar azufre: hay quien lo ve ecológico y quien no... no sé, no tengo opinión formada sobre este producto.


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (26 Jul 2013)

Mis tomateras están también hechas un asco y no tiran, los tomates son tamaño bonsai y pensé que era falta de agua.
Para colmo lo único que tira son las sandías y la puñetera de la perrita cuando tienen tamaño pelota de tenis las coge para jugar, así que tampoco sandías.

Y que vamos a decir de las hormigas...además de comerse todo en mi caso me llenan los frutales de pulgón y pastorean por ahí a sus anchas, me tienen el cerezo que no tira. Probé lo del arroz y lo dejaron todo bien limpio, siguen vivas. Además tengo de todos los tamaños y especies, voladoras...un entomólogo disfrutaría de lo lindo.

No hace falta decir que no uso ningún producto, por ecología y por lonchafinismo. Lo he hecho todo por planteles, a 15-20 céntimos el plantel, lo más caro los de fresas a 0,35.

No conocía este hilo, me lo apunto:Aplauso:


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Pues ya que te ofreces tengo alguna dudilla
> 
> 
> Si no estoy equivocado existen mini árboles frutales ¿En qué planta se injertan para que no alcancen más de 2 metros de altura?
> ...



Hay minifrutales que por genética no crecen mucho más que eso, sin necesidad de injertar (según tengo entendido).

Ejemplos:

-Granado enano.
-Calamondín.
-Kumquat
-Limequat
-Plátano rosa enano.

Creo que también existen peras, manzanas y más árboles que están ''diseñados'' para no estirarse demasiado y facilitar la recogida, pero no sé gran cosa del tema.


----------



## Comtat_Gran (26 Jul 2013)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Hay minifrutales que por genética no crecen mucho más que eso, sin necesidad de injertar (según tengo entendido).
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Y bueno, luego está la poda... que si se hace bien te permite dejar cualquier árbol frutal con menos de 2m de altura.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Jul 2013)

Voy recogiendo algún tomate, al igual que el año pasado tiran poco y eso que Alvin Red me dio un poco de abono, pero creo que la tierra es muy pobre.

Los fresales siguen dando.

La Manzana, la única  que tengo del pequeño manzano sigue creciendo me ha doblado la ramita y la voy a tener que atar a la verja.

Por el resto iré a comprar plantones de lechuga.

Saludos

---------- Post added 26-jul-2013 at 13:14 ----------




NODIANO dijo:


> SOS HORTELANOS...
> 
> He detectado un hormiguero bestial en un terrenillo en el que cultivo. Las hormigas se me están comiendo las acelgas y a mi me tienen frito. Planté menta como solución ecológica pero nada de nada, las hormigas siguen campando a sus anchas.
> 
> ...




Las hormigas son grandes polinizadoras pero son muy díficil de controlar.


----------



## Torimbia (27 Jul 2013)

La jefa de la casa ha hecho su única aportación hasta el día de hoy a la huerta. Se ha dejado caer por allí y ha vuelto a casa con tres bolsas hasta arriba. Y encima lo ha colgao en el facebook para presumir un poco.







En fin, trabajo en equipo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Thom son (27 Jul 2013)

SOS DERMATOLÓGICO.

Creo que los pelos de las tomateras me han provocado una dermatitis irritante de contacto en los antebrazos. ¿Podría ser así?

DEbido al manoseo involuntario y al contacto con la piel desnuda del ramaje (que ya alcanza los 40 cm) al colocar unos sistemas de riego por goteo y de rectificarlos durante unos días.

No tomé precauciones porque pensaba que las tomateras no producían los efectos que provocan otras plantas; además, había tenido contacto con tomateras, pero nunca tan continuado.

_PD: "Muchas plantas causan dermatitis irritante de contacto irritando directamente la piel. Algunas plantas actúan a través de sus púas o pelos irritantes. Algunas plantas como el ranunculus, la euphorbia y la margarita actúan químicamente. La savia de estas plantas contiene varios alcaloides, glicósidos, saponinas, antraquinonas, y (en el caso de los bulbos de las plantas) cristales de oxalato cálcico irritantes - de los cuales todos pueden causar dermatitis irritante de contacto química (Mantle y Lennard, 2001). _(Wiki)


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Jul 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> SOS DERMATOLÓGICO.
> 
> Creo que los pelos de las tomateras me han provocado una dermatitis irritante de contacto en los antebrazos. ¿Podría ser así?
> 
> ...



Pues yo estuve trabajando en cultivo del tomate durante mas de 10 años y no conozco a nadie al que le haya pasado eso.


----------



## Wojnar (28 Jul 2013)

En lugar de utilizar pesticidas, pueden usarse distintos bichos y animales que se encargan de limpiarte el huerto de forma eficaz. Puede crearse un pequeño ecosistema con ciclos de vida/muerte muy beneficioso y natural (si tu huerto es lo suficientemente grande).


----------



## patroclus (28 Jul 2013)

Una pregunta. Se acerca el tiempo para sembrar habas. Como lo haceis? Comprais plantones o semillas?. Yo semillas no he visto en ningun vivero.

He cogido dos ramas pequeñas de higuera, voy a plantarlas en un tiesto a ver si tiran.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (28 Jul 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Una pregunta. Se acerca el tiempo para sembrar habas. Como lo haceis? Comprais plantones o semillas?. Yo semillas no he visto en ningun vivero.



Hombre, mejor esperarse a finales de septiembre. Yo he visto sitios donde venden las plantitas, y donde yo voy a comprar venden la semilla seca. Aunque lo suyo es guardarte algunas de la cosecha anterior.


----------



## Chispeante (29 Jul 2013)

Me acabo de comer mi primer tomate. Ya estaba un poco colorado y no me he podido resistir. Como diría Bustamante, la emoción es mucha. Los próximos los dejaré madurar un poco más en la mata, porque a pesar de saberme a gloria, reconozco que no estaba muy jugoso, le faltaba "sabrosura".


----------



## FoSz2 (30 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> En un reportaje de Jamie Oliver sobre cocina veneciana uno de las recetas la cocina en una cárcel femenina en la que las reclusas cultivan sus propias verduras. No se me ocurre nada mejor para reinsertar a un delincuente que un poco de trabajo físico en el que realiza una actividad productiva y constructiva, no he visto nada sobre programas de ese tipo en cárceles españolas. A partir del minuto 30:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZrxyGgOupZ4[/YOUTUBE]



Pero si es que es verdad, yo del huerto vuelvo relajado y en paz con el mundo.


----------



## TedStraiker (30 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Pues ya que te ofreces tengo alguna dudilla
> 
> 
> Si no estoy equivocado existen mini árboles frutales ¿En qué planta se injertan para que no alcancen más de 2 metros de altura?
> ...



Son patrones, que no variedades, que tienden al enanismo.

Hay ciruelos, cerezos, nectarinos, manzanos, citricos, almendros.

Yo no los recomiendo, salvo que tengas muy poco espacio, sus productividades son muy probres.


----------



## pasaba-por-aqui (31 Jul 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Pues yo estuve trabajando en cultivo del tomate durante mas de 10 años y no conozco a nadie al que le haya pasado eso.



Las solanaceas como el tomate provocan reacciones alergicas con cierta frecuencia. No es tan raro aunque yo tampoco he visto ningun caso personalmente.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 09:05 ----------




TedStraiker dijo:


> Son patrones, que no variedades, que tienden al enanismo.
> 
> Hay ciruelos, cerezos, nectarinos, manzanos, citricos, almendros.
> 
> Yo no los recomiendo, salvo que tengas muy poco espacio, sus productividades son muy probres.



Lo que te ahorras en poda, lo compensas con creces por necesitar mas plantas y por lo despacio que crecen. Para maceteros y cosas asi son interesantes.


----------



## TedStraiker (31 Jul 2013)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Las solanaceas como el tomate provocan reacciones alergicas con cierta frecuencia. No es tan raro aunque yo tampoco he visto ningun caso personalmente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 09:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Salvo como polinizadores, en ese caso si pueden ser muy utiles.


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> SOS DERMATOLÓGICO.
> 
> Creo que los pelos de las tomateras me han provocado una dermatitis irritante de contacto en los antebrazos. ¿Podría ser así?
> 
> ...



A mi me pasa con calabacines y berenjenas. Solución: camisetas de algodón de manga larga y guantes. Mano de santo oiga.


----------



## Natalia_ (31 Jul 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> SOS HORTELANOS...
> 
> He detectado un hormiguero bestial en un terrenillo en el que cultivo. Las hormigas se me están comiendo las acelgas y a mi me tienen frito. Planté menta como solución ecológica pero nada de nada, las hormigas siguen campando a sus anchas.
> 
> ...



¿Seguro que son las hormigas las que se están comiendo tus acelgas?. 

Cada año en verano encuentro hormigueros en los bancales y nunca he detectado que afecten a los cultivos, de hecho procuro dejarlas tranquilas al igual que a las arañas de tierras, mantis, o cualquier otro bicho que me encuentre. 

Otra cosa es que las acelgas cuando están a punto de semillar y algún cultivo como las judías sí son propensas a tener pulgones, que parece que son pastoreados y protegidos por las hormigas. Así que de vez en cuando pulverizo esas zonas de las judias con la manguera y listo, sin problema para recolectar judias a gogó. Y este año ni siquiera he visto el pulgón en las acelgas grilladas, aunque sí los he visto en los brotes tiernos del mandarino y de uno de los naranjos, pero nada procupante, quizás porque también veo mariquitas y crisopas que se encargan de que su población no se desmadre y evitan que se conviertan en plaga. Por lo demás ni caso.

Edito para preguntar, ¿alguien sabe el motivo de por qué mis tomateras que este año han echado una cantidad de flores mucho mayor que cualquier otro año (quizás porque nunca han tenido tanto calor junto como este) pero pierden también muchísimas flores?. Simplemente se les secan y caen.


Y hablando de tomates y agua. Yo sí riego los míos, evidentemente no tanto como las lechugas, judías o pimientos, y lo que he advertido es a mayor cantidad de agua mucho mayor crecimiento vegetativo, pero no se traduce necesariamente en más tomates. De hecho este año -por tenerlas a desmano del punto de agua- he regado muy poco las tomateras de cherris y se les ve más tomatitos y flores que hojas (los cherri no los podo). Y sin embargo el resto de tomateras que sí he estado regando más tienen un enorme y hasta desmesurado desarrollo vegetativo (aún podándolos), y en proporción mucho menos fruto.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 20:40 ----------




Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Voy recogiendo algún tomate, al igual que el año pasado tiran poco y eso que Alvin Red me dio un poco de abono, pero creo que la tierra es muy pobre.
> 
> Los fresales siguen dando.
> 
> ...



jejeje yo me quedé con las ganas de dejar alguna. El año pasado tansplanté en primavera dos manzanitos pequeños que me regalaron ya injertados que no alcanzaban ni el medio metro , y este año uno de ellos sacó bastantes manzanitas, y el otro creo que sólo 2 o 3. La cuestión es que se las quité todas diminutas para no detener su crecimiento y que toda su fuerza la acapararasen los frutos. Me quedé con las ganas de dejarles una a cada uno, pero es que encima no veo que los arboles hayan tirado casi nada pa riba, grrrrr ¿A dónde se les habrá ido la fuerza?. Porque al ciruelito, que puse al mismo tiempo, no le salió ni un fruto pero ha crecido que es una barbaridad.


----------



## rory (31 Jul 2013)

Estoy intentando hacer prosperar unos esquejes de peramelón que me dio un paisano hace unos días. 

Vistas sus plantas y la cantidad de fruta que tenían me he animado a intentar su cultivo.

¿Alguien la cultiva? ¿La conocéis?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (31 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> Estoy intentando hacer prosperar unos esquejes de peramelón que me dio un paisano hace unos días.
> 
> Vistas sus plantas y la cantidad de fruta que tenían me he animado a intentar su cultivo.
> 
> ¿Alguien la cultiva? ¿La conocéis?



¿Va bien eso? ¿Aguanta el frío moderado? Cuanto menos es curioso...


----------



## rory (31 Jul 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> ¿Va bien eso? ¿Aguanta el frío moderado? Cuanto menos es curioso...



Es preferible para climas tirando a cálidos, pero teniéndolos en tiestos o jardineras se pueden mover cuando tengas heladas.

Si es frío moderado quizás tiren bien, pero sobre todo en verano.

O plantarlo en invernadero.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2013 at 21:13 ----------

Lo bueno es que es fruta que se obtiene rápido, no como un árbol frutal de ciclo largo.

Esta planta es de la familia de las berenjenas y tomates, solanáceas, para que te hagas una idea de las necesidades de calor y agua.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (31 Jul 2013)

rory dijo:


> Estoy intentando hacer prosperar unos esquejes de peramelón que me dio un paisano hace unos días.
> 
> Vistas sus plantas y la cantidad de fruta que tenían me he animado a intentar su cultivo.
> 
> ¿Alguien la cultiva? ¿La conocéis?



Ni idea, la primera vez que lo veo. :


----------



## jurbu (31 Jul 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Y hablando de tomates y agua. Yo sí riego los míos, evidentemente no tanto como las lechugas, judías o pimientos, y lo que he advertido es a mayor cantidad de agua mucho mayor crecimiento vegetativo, *pero no se traduce necesariamente en más tomates.* De hecho este año -por tenerlas a desmano del punto de agua- he regado muy poco las tomateras de cherris y se les ve más tomatitos y flores que hojas (los cherri no los podo). Y sin embargo el resto de tomateras que sí he estado regando más tienen un enorme y hasta desmesurado desarrollo vegetativo (aún podándolos), y en proporción mucho menos fruto.





Lo que decía mi abuela es que, como todo ser vivo, una de las funciones prioritarias de las plantas es reproducirse. Si las condiciones no son buenas tienden a generar semillas rápidamente... Si tienen agua y nutrientes *en exceso* se vician y se olvidan un poco hasta que "se les pasa el arroz" .

Cómo realizar la poda, qué hojas alimentan a cada tomate ... etc lo puedes encontrar por este blog
Angel y su nieta: “LO POCO QUE SE SOBRE EL CULTIVO DEL TOMATE”

Las flores que no cuajan nos está ocurriendo a todos este año... mayo y junio han sido muy malos climatológicamente para que cuajaran. Las diferencias de temperatura entre el día y la noche también influyen mucho.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (1 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Las flores que no cuajan nos está ocurriendo a todos este año... mayo y junio han sido muy malos climatológicamente para que cuajaran. Las diferencias de temperatura entre el día y la noche también influyen mucho.



Dicen por aquí que hay que sacudir las matas de tomate para propiciar la polinización...ienso: Al principio me sonó raro, pero ya lo he oído a varios que tienen experiencia con los tomates.


> 2* Agita los palos o las jaulas de tus plantas con suavidad una o dos veces cada semana durante 5 segundos cuando comience la polinización (de una flor a otra)*. De acuerdo con la _National Gardening Association_, sacudir las plantas de tomates hace que aumente la producción de tomates por la propagación del polen.
> 
> Cómo cuidar una planta de tomates - wikiHow



polinizacion artificial del tomate - Foro de InfoJardín

Yo ni los podo, ni los meneo (ya se ocupa de moverlos el viento) y las flores no se me secan y me dan bastantes frutos.


----------



## Natalia_ (1 Ago 2013)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Dicen por aquí que hay que sacudir las matas de tomate para propiciar la polinización...ienso: Al principio me sonó raro, pero ya lo he oído a varios que tienen experiencia con los tomates.
> 
> 
> polinizacion artificial del tomate - Foro de InfoJardín
> ...



Eso tiene sentido con lo que había leído que para la polinización de los tomates bastaba con un ligero meneo de la planta, vamos que a diferencia de otras plantas no necesitaría la intervención directa de insectos. Yo eso lo tengo solucionado con el viento, puesto que no los tengo en invernadero.

Pero si a las tomateras de crecimiento indefinido no los podase.......no sólo sería una altísima marabunta selvática es que no habría tutores que me llegasen, y aún así podándolos me las veo y me las deseo como esté más de una semana sin poda.

Viendo los cherri que con poco compost y con poca agua los tengo cargadísimos de fruto y de flor, voy a tener que hacer caso a Jurbu y para el próximo año a los de crecimiento indefinido no sólo los regaré menos, si no que también les pondré mucho menos compost. Aunque también tengo que decir que una vez transplantados nunca les vuelvo a añadir más, por eso es que suelo ponerles bastante inicialmente.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (1 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿Seguro que son las hormigas las que se están comiendo tus acelgas?.
> 
> Cada año en verano encuentro hormigueros en los bancales y nunca he detectado que afecten a los cultivos, de hecho procuro dejarlas tranquilas al igual que a las arañas de tierras, mantis, o cualquier otro bicho que me encuentre.
> 
> Otra cosa es que las acelgas cuando están a punto de semillar y algún cultivo como las judías sí son propensas a tener pulgones, que parece que son pastoreados y protegidos por las hormigas. Así que de vez en cuando pulverizo esas zonas de las judias con la manguera y listo, sin problema para recolectar judias a gogó. Y este año ni siquiera he visto el pulgón en las acelgas grilladas, aunque sí los he visto en los brotes tiernos del mandarino y de uno de los naranjos, pero nada procupante, quizás porque también veo mariquitas y crisopas que se encargan de que su población no se desmadre y evitan que se conviertan en plaga. Por lo demás ni caso.



Entiendo el tema de la relación pulgón-hormiga... pero ese no es el problema en sí. Para el pulgón ya tengo el macerado de hortigas que va muy bien. 

Las hormigas han hecho el hormiguero (y sus varias salidas) al pie del tallo de las acelgas. No es que se coman las acelgas, sino que "atacan" a las raices de estas (o eso creo). Supongo que al ir haciendo sus túneles van secando las plantas.


----------



## jurbu (1 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Entiendo el tema de la relación pulgón-hormiga... pero ese no es el problema en sí. Para el pulgón ya tengo el macerado de hortigas que va muy bien.
> 
> Las hormigas han hecho el hormiguero (y sus varias salidas) al pie del tallo de las acelgas. No es que se coman las acelgas, sino que *"atacan" a las raices* de estas (o eso creo). Supongo que al ir haciendo sus túneles van secando las plantas.




Yo no lo creo... No sé con las acelgas pero con otras plantas suelen favorecerlas si tienen el hormiguero en su base (Solamente es mi opinión... no le des mucha importancia)

a) Cualquier parásito de la planta será aniquilado (cuidan su territorio cercano / necesitan la planta viva)

b) Proporcionan alimento a la planta (Arrastran cerca de las raíces materia orgánica fácil de descomponer)

*Edito*: Con los calabacines entorpecen la polinización. Al introducirse dentro de la flor impiden que lleguen los verdaderos polinizadores que van de flor en flor. En estos casos hay que utilizar los bastoncillos para realizarla manualmente


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Ago 2013)

y airean el suelo....


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> Estoy intentando hacer prosperar unos esquejes de peramelón que me dio un paisano hace unos días.
> 
> Vistas sus plantas y la cantidad de fruta que tenían me he animado a intentar su cultivo.
> 
> ¿Alguien la cultiva? ¿La conocéis?



Un amigo y yo hicimos una pruebas en su terreno, al estar en Canarias suponiamos que se daria bien por estas tierras. 
Pues bien, conseguimos unas ramitas (7 u 8) y las plantamos en un cubo con tierra y un poco de estiercol. Pegaron todas, las trasplantamos al terreno en octubre y crecian bastante rapido, salian muchisimos retoños, asi que los limpiamos y las plantas empezaron a crecer aun mas rapido. 
Las plantan, con una altura de 25cm ya tenian frutas pequeñitas :8: 
Alcanzaron mas de metro y medio de altura, a los dos meses de plantadas la carga de frutas de cada planta era bestial, despues de dos meses mas ya habia algo asi como 3 o 4 kilos por planta, la fruta mas grande pesó 700gr.
Las frutas, cuanto mas verdes mas saben a pepino y cuanto mas maduras mas saben a melon. El grado de madurez lo indican las rayas de color oscuro que surcan la fruta.

Al llegar al verano, cada plaga y enfermedad que existe en este mundo se le metio a las plantas :XX: y las arrancamos.

Como nota curiosa: Cuando limpiabamos las plantas, los retoños los tirabamos en un monton de tierra que teniamos al lado del terreno. Increiblemente muchisimos retoños pegaban y crecian alli mismo. Esta planta pega y crece como la mala hierba.

Edito para cambiar la cantidad de fruta por planta, que me pase tres pueblos.


----------



## rory (2 Ago 2013)

Sí, me han dicho que es propensa a plagas, pero con azufre y alguna cosilla más podría ir tirando.


----------



## Natalia_ (2 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Yo no lo creo... No sé con las acelgas pero con otras plantas suelen favorecerlas si tienen el hormiguero en su base (Solamente es mi opinión... no le des mucha importancia)
> 
> a) Cualquier parásito de la planta será aniquilado (cuidan su territorio cercano / necesitan la planta viva)
> 
> ...



Jurbu tu que sabes bastante de las bondades de los bichos en el huerto (¿sigues realizando aquellas filmaciones tan buenas?)....¿Sabes algo de ranas o sapos?

En los pocos años que llevo de huerto ecológico me ido encontrando con bichos que no había visto nunca allí -no sé si atreverme a decir que antes del huerto simplemente no los había- a pesar de que yo nací y me crié en ese mismo lugar. Desde mantis hasta un loro (sí un loro pero este sólo lo ví dos días), pasando por arañas napoleón hasta insectos palo....sólo algunos de los que me conozco el nombre. Es posible que antes sólo me recrease la vista pero sin inspeccionar meticulosamente como sí hago ahora debido al tiempo que me paso por los cultivos. De hecho antes no había visto allí jamás erizos y desde el año pasado tengo que ir casi sorteándolos al anochecer (aunque a eso quizás influya que les he hecho crreo que por allí se reproduce el pienso de gato) )

La cuestión es.....el sábado pasado regando los macetones de los fresones (este año han sido extraordinariamente generosos), que son macetas con una cámara de agua en su parte inferior para que la vayan tomando a necesidad ....nada más dirigirle la manguera a una saltó una ranita o un sapilo muy chiquitín, estaba anocheciendo y entre eso y que se fue alejando a saltitos en el campo no puede verle bien, pero que era una cria de rana o sapo eso seguro.

Mi pregunta es...¿cómo diantres pudo llegar allí si no tengo estanque ni aljible, ni piscina siquiera, ni hay nada similar alrededor ni por supuesto río? Además de que la finca está cerrada por un muro alto. Y si hay una cría digo yo que la madre -y quien sabe si el padre- andarán por allí también, amén de más crías....:ouch: Lo que sí hay son puntos de agua que voy renovando para que beban pájaros y fauna terreste....pero nunca ví ranas o sapos ni dentro ni su alrededor. Aunque debajo de esos puntos de agua -o cerca- quizás por la humedad de los vaciados habituales -o por la protección que les supone- si suelo encontrarme ese tipo de miniculebrillas grises que ahora no recuerdo como se llaman y que la primera vez que las ví de pequeña pensé que eran crías de culebras o serpientes )

Vuelvo a la cuestión, que me voy por los cerros de ùbeda, ¿ no es raro raro que haya ranas o sapos en mi huerte y encima con este verano de tanto calor?, ¿alguna idea?. Es que precismante hoy que está lloviendo casi puedo imaginarme a un montón de anfibios retozando felices por los bancales.

PD. Si no fuese por los fresones....casi me dan ganas de desmontar las macetas a ver si tienen su hábitat en su depósito. De todas maneras por el tubo por donde les meto el agua cabría aquella cría, pero no la madre :ouch:


----------



## jurbu (2 Ago 2013)

*Natalia* te felicito por los erizos... y tanto bicho... ya me gustaría tener alguno en el huerto.

Los sapos

Supongo que será una cría de sapo (a no ser que fuera verde). Los sapos también son excelentes en el huerto...

Cómo han llegado? ... buscando su alimentación. En una zona como la tuya no es nada raro... los sapos solamente necesitan humedad. Antes eran muy frecuentes pero desde los 80 han ido desapareciendo. ( Dicen que como no se dan crema solar y ha aumentado el índice de radiación ultravioleta... que les afecta mucho. Supongo que son muchos factores y principalmente la cantidad de fitosanitarios que se tragan al alimentarse de insectos envenenados) 

Y sí, sigo filmando bichos (aunque menos)... esta mañana grabé como una hormiga destrozó a un coleóptero de casi 2 cm de largo. Dicho así suena a fantasía pero los hechos fueron...

El escarabajo de "gallina ciega" acababa de romper y salir de la pupa.

Pasó una hormiga que empezó a tirar de sus alas plegadas y arrugadas... hasta que volcó al coleóptero... (Me fui a por la cámara)

A la vuelta (grabado) siguen con la pelea y comienzan a llegar más hormigas... 
Las hormigas emplean hojas, palos y paja para interponerlas entre las patas del coleóptero y seguir despiezándole... 

En otra fase del desarrollo de la "gallina ciega" es impensable que las hormigas pudieran hacer esto pero en los puntos críticos: puestas,( les encantan los huevos que se encuentran, son muy nutritivos), cambio de fase, (como es el caso) solamente tiene que pasar una hormiga y dar la alerta.

Si quieres esta noche pego tres planos de la lucha y les subo... ahora no tengo tiempo.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (2 Ago 2013)

Yo también tenía una rana en el huerto de la casa en la que vivía antes. Tampoco tengo estanque ni nada 
Era esta : Rana dalmatina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y erizos, como tú, los tenía que esquivar. Tengo algún vídeo de ellos, uno en pleno día. De la rana también tengo fotos. Lagartijas tenía a porrón también.

En el nuevo huerto lo único que he visto es este lagarto: Orvet - Wikipédia


----------



## Natalia_ (2 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> *Natalia* te felicito por los erizos... y tanto bicho... ya me gustaría tener alguno en el huerto.
> 
> Los sapos
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info. Ni idea si era una cría de rana o sapo, la ví oscura...pero claro ya casi era noche y veía todo oscuro. A ver si tengo suerte y vuelvo a verla o a su familia.

Impresionante, no sabía que las hormigas pudiesen hacer esas cosas. Aunque ahora que que pienso..... cuando me pongo a quitar hierbas a mano en los bancales (siempre con rodilleras por supuesto), al desparramarles el homguero con huevos incluído, unas cuantas veces he tenido que cambiar pitando de lugar porque no veas como suben rapidísimmo en tropel por los brazos y las ganas con que pican las condenadas ¡¡, así que no hará un grupo organizado contra un insecto.....

Ni que decir tiene que siempre resulta interesante poder ver una nueva filmación de las tuyas, así que no te hagas de rogar, anda.


Yo no suelo estar en el huerto con la cámara, y el movíl sólo lo llevo encima si es estrictamente necesario, con lo que muchas veces me quedo con las ganas de grabar "sucesos extraordinarios". De hecho ya ni ando nada con los prismáticos.... que mira si me dió fuerte el verano pasado con los primáticos, pájaros y los nidos....que me caí al suelo del golpe en toda la frente con una rama de árbol cuando iba caminando enfocando a un petirrojo cogiendo un goji :XX:

---------- Post added 02-ago-2013 at 20:59 ----------




Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Yo también tenía una rana en el huerto de la casa en la que vivía antes. Tampoco tengo estanque ni nada
> Era esta : Rana dalmatina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Y erizos, como tú, los tenía que esquivar. Tengo algún vídeo de ellos, uno en pleno día. De la rana también tengo fotos. Lagartijas tenía a porrón también.
> ...



Andá, ¿pero eso es un lagarto? Es la miniculebrilla gris que mencionaba yo antes que veo con relativa frecuencia y no solo debajo o cerca de lo puntos de agua, también el compost alguna vez, y menos camuflada simplemente entre el campo.

Lo que no sé es porque no veo ya lagartijas, porque cuando era pequeña sí solía verlas tomando el sol en las piedras en el lado más soleado del muro, ahora es que ni una.

Por cierto, si quieres poner ese video que tienes de los erizos....no te cortes tu tampoco eh? :baba: He desarrollado auténtica debilidad por los erizos, si lo pones te digo si son como los que hay por aquí con una mancha negra triangular muy peculiar.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (2 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Andá, ¿pero eso es un lagarto? Es la miniculebrilla gris que mencionaba yo antes que veo con relativa frecuencia y no solo debajo o cerca de lo puntos de agua, también el compost alguna vez, y menos camuflada simplemente entre el campo.
> 
> Lo que no sé es porque no veo ya lagartijas, porque cuando era pequeña sí solía verlas tomando el sol en las piedras en el lado más soleado del muro, ahora es que ni una.
> 
> Por cierto, si quieres poner ese video que tienes de los erizos....no te cortes tu tampoco eh? :baba: He desarrollado auténtica debilidad por los erizos, si lo pones te digo si son como los que hay por aquí con una mancha negra triangular muy peculiar.



Sí, es un largarto 
He encontrado el nombre en español: Anguidae - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Hay unos con unas patas atrofiadas de 2 mm y otros a los que le han desaparecido por completo.
Mucha gente los mata creyendo que son serpientes 

El video igual lo pongo mañana que tengo que subirlo al youtube


----------



## jurbu (3 Ago 2013)

Me ha dejado mal cuerpo la edición, pero bueno lo he subido sin añadir algunos brutos... demasiado brutos. 

Ya los visionaré en momentos... que tenga la piel más dura. (No es lo mismo verlo en el huerto que pasar las imágenes una y otra vez) 


[YOUTUBE]ysAsb91bNYU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Natalia_ (3 Ago 2013)

Impresionante filmación que has hecho Jurbu.

Anteriormente creía que sólo "aprovechaban" pequeños insectos muertos, pero lo que nos has mostrado es una muestra impresionante de su nivel de organización.

Si antes no me molestaban pero tampoco apreciaba su presencia en los bancales -más allá de tener que salir pitando cuando al desherbar manualmente descubría involuntariamente un nido hormiguero, ahora sí las voy a ver directamente como beneficiosas.

He tenido que buscar en google "gallinita ciega" para descubrir que las larvas son esos gusanitos blancos que alguna vez he visto en las raíces de alguna pequeña lechuga con muy mal aspecto o directamente deprendida de su raíz. De hecho la primera vez que me hicieron los bancales había visto muchas en los terrones superficiales del campo y en los que las gallinas hicieron una buena limpia. Y luego de adultos se dedican a comer hojas y flores.

Después de ver tu filmación, en este enlace de la wiki en "enemigos naturales" debería incorporarse también a las hormigas.

Phyllophaga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y sí son imágenes "duras" como dices, pero mucho más duras serían unas imágenes en las que los pesticidas habrían dejado yermo de vida-y por tanto blanco de todas las plagas- ese nicho biológico en el que se desarrollan satisfactoria y saludablemente la mayoría nuestras plantitas ecológicas.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (3 Ago 2013)

El video del erizo. Creo que vivía bajo un montón de ramas de la poda del zumaque . Un rincón que tenía asalvajado y al que me acercaba bien poco.

[YOUTUBE]GJNCtd6WLr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thom son (4 Ago 2013)

A ver una consulta, majos. Yo soy aquel que, cuando iba a comerse una ensalada de brotes verdes de presuntos rabanitos, decidió apartar un buen puñado de ellos, y luego de pasar por algodón y dos trasplantes ahora forman un pequeño macetohuerto que da gloria verlo: 4 matas de pimientos y 21 tomateras.

Bien, en la maceta mas grande (cuyas plantas de supuestos auténticos rabanitos desarrollaron mucho las hojas pero nada en absoluto se hincharon las raíces) aparecieron pronto pulgones, orugas y bichos varios. Abandoné la idea de la nicotina que ya tenía preparada y con fairy, un par de días, desaparecieron todos.

El resto de las macetas con tomateras ninguna tiene problemas, hasta la fecha sanísimas (cada dos días les pulverizo el agua de ajo). Sobrepasan el medio metro todas y ya empiezan a tener flores. 

El asunto es que, como tengo la impresión de que es un cultivo tardío y se me va a echar el tiempo encima... desde hace tres semanas les pongo una vez a la semana, un chute de "COMPO. Fertilizante Plantas Verdes", que no sé si será adecuado para tomateras y pimientos. 

¿He transgredido alguna norma escrita?
¿Serán comestibles los tomates si es que llegan a salir?
¿Sabrán a química como los de Mencabrona?

Jracias al/ a los ejperto/s de guardia de este ferragosto que se digne/n desasnar a este aprendiz de hortelano.


----------



## Eremita (4 Ago 2013)

Deja de usar el fertilizante al menos 15 días antes de la recolección, para eliminar la mayor parte de el.

Será perfectamente comestible todo.

No sabrán a química, si los dejas madurar en la mata, te sorprenderá su sabor, sobretodo los tomates.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (4 Ago 2013)

Así están las cosas en agosto...

Los calabacines siguen a su marcha...







Las calabazas van cambiando de color...







Aunque algunas están tomando formas extrañas...







Los boniatos también se animan...







Y el alquejenje...







Empezamos a tener sandías y melones...:baba:













Qué bonitas son...







También empieza a haber judías...







Y los tupinambos que son más altos ya que yo...







Aunque lo mejor son las cosas que te encuentras por ahí...


----------



## Thom son (4 Ago 2013)

Es hora de montar el sombrajo, cojer la escopeta y dormir al raso.


----------



## jurbu (5 Ago 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> Bien, en la maceta mas grande (cuyas plantas de supuestos auténticos rabanitos desarrollaron mucho las hojas pero nada en absoluto se hincharon las raíces) aparecieron pronto pulgones, orugas y bichos varios. Abandoné la idea de la nicotina que ya tenía preparada y *con fairy*, un par de días, desaparecieron todos.



Bueno... ienso: ... pero el jabón (aunque en maceta no sea problema) mejor que sea jabón potásico y así también fertilizas (el potasio es mucho más necesario que el sodio). 

Si no quieres pagarlo a precio de fitosanitario lo puedes conseguir en "la tienda de la mujer" como: jabón blando, quitamanchas Beltrán...


----------



## Natalia_ (5 Ago 2013)

*Siguiendo la verdad*, veo que el erizo de tu video -al igual que la mayoría de los que habitan en mi huerta- tienen esa mancha negra característica que va desde los morros hasta los ojos, delimitando un triangulo claro desde la parte superior del morro hasta las púas de la cabeza. Pero en internet los erizos europeos que he visto no suelen tener esa dibujo negro tan bien dibujado


En esta foto que le hize a una hembra, se aprecia muy bien. 

Concretamente esta erizo está practicamente domesticada, le siguen dando ramalazos huraños pero es el más confiado de todos con diferencia. No tiene problema en comer pienso de mi mano y hasta para cogerla sin guantes (sus púas sólo pinchan cuando ellos quieren). Cuando se cansa del juego, o de las cosquillas en la panza, me da un mordisquillo que no duele y me doy por enterada ) De hecho se lleva mejor conmigo que con el resto de erizos, a los que les bufa como una descosida jejeje, sin embargo si he visto a otros comiendo juntos sin problema. Conste que sólo la distingo con seguridad si interacciono con ella. 








Esta otra sin embargo, a diferencia del resto, tiene una mancha muy ténue. Es el primer o segundo (no sé si era la misma) de los que empezé a ver el año pasado y que os había comentado que había ido a parir junto a la pila del compost más maduro, resguardada bajo el plástico que la cubre y entre horajasca que ella misma llevó hasta allí, y por supuesto con muchos bichos como despensa.












Por cierto, el año pasado planteaba en el hilo la duda de si podrían escalar muros jijiji, pero ya descubrí por donde entran o salen del huerto. Hay un portalón que nunca se utliza y por debajo de él escarvaron un tunel camuflado entre una profusión de geranios.


Y estas te las dedico a ti, *Jurbo*, me consta que si hubieses pillado infraganti a las dos mantis habrías sacado una excelente filmación. Cuando las descubrí en las judías aunque iba con prisa, fuí a buscar la cámara e incluso estuve unos minutos más hasta que pude tomar la segunda foto. Pero no tuve tiempo para quedarme a averiguar si posteriormente la hembra se dió o no un festín gastronómico con el macho. Quizás sólo sea algo excepcional cuando está muy hambrienta aunque se haya convertido en un mito, a saber.












La del insecto palo en el mandarino, comentar que aunque en la foto se vea tan bien, créeme que ahí fuera tiene su mérito distinguirlo :rolleye:






Iba a poner de paso una fotos bastante buenas de crisopas -tanto larvas como adultos- y también mariquitas comiendo pulgones pero no las tengo en el mismo disquet, y las del ordenador las perdí todas al tener que formatearlo no hace mucho, así que quizás en otro momento.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (5 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> No tiene problema en comer pienso de mi mano *y hasta para cogerla sin guantes* (sus púas sólo pinchan cuando ellos quieren).



Cuidado que estos bichitos tan monos están plagados de pulgas y garrapatas. Este año las garrapatas están rabiosas y pueden ser peligrosas. Lo sé porque la gente que va a hacer senderismo, aún con pantalones largos y botas, se le ha colado alguna y hay casos que han acabado en urgencias.


----------



## Natalia_ (5 Ago 2013)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Cuidado que estos bichitos tan monos están plagados de pulgas y garrapatas. Este año las garrapatas están rabiosas y pueden ser peligrosas. Lo sé porque la gente que va a hacer senderismo, aún con pantalones largos y botas, se le ha colado alguna y hay casos que han acabado en urgencias.



Anda que no le habría detectado ya ,al menos a esa erizo en concreto,
una garrapata aunque fuese mini con todo el manoseo y revisiones que que me permite. Alguna pulguita sí le he visto, pero no he mirado si habrá pipetas para erizos y el collar como no se lo enrosque a una patita..... :ouch:

Otra cosa será por esos lares vuestros que disfrutáis de temperaturas más altas, o que haya infestación en la zona, no sé. Mira que tuve gatos de pequeña (bueno nacían por allí y me los iba quedando) ni una garrapata les ví jamás, y sin pipeta ni collar.

Este sí anda con pipeta y collar pero para las pulgas, las garrapatas aquí nunca me han preocupado de momento.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (5 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Otra cosa será por esos lares vuestros que disfrutáis de temperaturas más altas, o que haya infestación en la zona, no sé. Mira que tuve gatos de pequeña (bueno nacían por allí y me los iba quedando) ni una garrapata les ví jamás, y sin pipeta ni collar.



Yo estoy en el norte de Francia y aquí ya digo que hay que tener cuidado :S
En cuanto veo la hierba en el huerto un poco alta ya estoy cortando y al rincón salvaje que dejo para los bichos no me meto por si acaso. A mis gatas les pongo pipetas e incluso a un gatito que rondaba por el pueblo y de vez en cuando se acercaba a las mías, también se la puse.

Por cierto y cambiando un poco el tema... ya he empezado a enviarme cartas con semillas y esquejes con los franceses. He conseguido plantas de ajedrea, monarda y estragón. Semillas de orégano, chirivía, lechuga y varias cosas más.

A ver si alguien de aquí se anima y formamos otro grupo de intercambio :rolleye:


----------



## kikoseis (5 Ago 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> A ver una consulta, majos. Yo soy aquel que, cuando iba a comerse una ensalada de brotes verdes de presuntos rabanitos, decidió apartar un buen puñado de ellos, y luego de pasar por algodón y dos trasplantes ahora forman un pequeño macetohuerto que da gloria verlo: 4 matas de pimientos y 21 tomateras.
> 
> Bien, en la maceta mas grande (cuyas plantas de supuestos auténticos rabanitos desarrollaron mucho las hojas pero nada en absoluto se hincharon las raíces) aparecieron pronto pulgones, orugas y bichos varios. Abandoné la idea de la nicotina que ya tenía preparada y con fairy, un par de días, desaparecieron todos.
> 
> ...



Quiero recordar de los tiempos antiguos que cierta planta llevaba fertilizantes verdes mientras crecía, estos fertilizantes eran altos en nitrógeno.
Luego en la maduración no necesitaban nitrógeno, sino fósforo creo que era.

Dale al Google y estudia un poco el tema.


----------



## jurbu (6 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Y estas te las dedico a ti, *Jurbo*, me consta que si hubieses pillado infraganti a las dos mantis habrías sacado una excelente filmación. Cuando las descubrí en las judías aunque iba con prisa, fuí a buscar la cámara e incluso estuve unos minutos más hasta que pude tomar la segunda foto. Pero no tuve tiempo para quedarme a averiguar si posteriormente la hembra se dió o no un festín gastronómico con el macho. Quizás sólo sea algo excepcional cuando está muy hambrienta aunque se haya convertido en un mito, a saber.



Bonitas fotos *Natalia*... y que de bichos tenéis todos....

Algo de verdad debe haber en ese mito

Es un animal que no identifica a su propia especie...* Lo que se mueve*, si es más pequeño, *lo caza*. Al salir de la ooteca también se comen unas a otras... 

Las hembras suelen ser fecundadas por varios machos y no les comen...* si no se mueven.*

El macho, debajo de la cabeza, tienen un sistema que le inmoviliza durante la cópula,.. lo que pasa , que "tanto va el cántaro a fuente"... o hace tanto frío por el otoño que este sistema le falla, *y se mueve.* La hembra le caza de la misma forma que a cualquier otro animal más pequeño que ella: Por la cabeza. 

El macho se queda sin cabeza y sin sistema inhibidor de movimiento involuntarios de copulación y la fecundación, sin este sistema, es mucho más efectiva...

Y ya se sabe que "comer y rascar... "

Al macho le quedaban unos días de vida hasta los fríos y la hembra quizá no vuelva a probar bocado y aun tiene que fabricar la ooteca y realizar la puesta... La naturaleza es sabia.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (6 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Edito para preguntar, ¿alguien sabe el motivo de por qué mis tomateras que este año han echado una cantidad de flores mucho mayor que cualquier otro año (quizás porque nunca han tenido tanto calor junto como este) pero pierden también muchísimas flores?. Simplemente se les secan y caen.



He encontrado esto:

*REQUERIMIENTOS*

El manejo racional de los factores climáticos de forma conjunta es fundamental para el funcionamiento adecuado del cultivo, ya que todos se encuentran estrechamente relacionados y la actuación sobre uno de estos incide sobre el resto.

-*Temperatura*: es menos exigente en temperatura que la berenjena y el pimiento. La temperatura óptima de desarrollo oscila entre 20 y 30ºC durante el día y entre 1 y 17ºC durante la noche; *temperaturas superiores a los 30-35ºC afectan a la fructificación, por mal desarrollo de óvulos y al desarrollo de la planta en general y del sistema radicular en particular*. Temperaturas inferiores a 12-15ºC también originan problemas en el desarrollo de la planta. *A temperaturas superiores a 25ºC e inferiores a 12ºC la fecundación es defectuosa o nula. La maduración del fruto está muy influida por la temperatura en lo referente tanto a la precocidad como a la coloración, de forma que valores cercanos a los 10ºC así como superiores a los 30ºC originan tonalidades amarillentas*. No obstante, los valores de temperatura descritos son meramente indicativos, debiendo tener en cuenta las interacciones de la temperatura con el resto de los parámetros climáticos.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (6 Ago 2013)

Hola de nuevo hortelanos...


Mi asunto con las hormigas ya está resuelto... voy a dejarlas en paz, me habeis convencido (de todos modos mis acelgas están empezando a espigar y en breve a recoger semillas). 

Por otro lado, tengo problemas con la acequia que uso para el abastecimiento de agua así que como mi huerta está lindando con un río me gustaría hacer algún tipo de invento así tipo noria conectada a una bomba de cuerda... pero me pregunto ¿dónde acudir para conocer si es legal hacer una instalación ecológica de abastecimiento de agua? ¿Existe alguna legislación de riberas de ríos donde se explicite qué se puede hacer y qué no se puede hacer? He estado trasteando un poco en la red pero soy un negado buscando legislaciones. 

Este finde toca plantar las espinacas... ummmmm ricas ricas!!!!!


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (6 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Hola de nuevo hortelanos...
> 
> 
> Mi asunto con las hormigas ya está resuelto... voy a dejarlas en paz, me habeis convencido (de todos modos mis acelgas están empezando a espigar y en breve a recoger semillas).
> ...



Yo preguntaría en la confederación hidrográfica a la que pertenezca el río.


----------



## jurbu (6 Ago 2013)

*NODIANO *Si te lo permiten... tiene buena pinta el armatoste.







https://plus.google.com/photos/100665516588263285405/albums/5614462897913341505?banner=pwa


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (6 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> *NODIANO *Si te lo permiten... tiene buena pinta el armatoste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es un buen "armatoste" pero este está pensado para cuando la linde del río esté a rás del caudal (algo que no me vale). Yo tengo que salvar unos 7 metros de altura, por eso estaba pensando en hacer una rueda estrecha (rueda motora) con madera y tubos de pvc con un piñón que mediante una cadena haga de transmisión a otra rueda que forma parte de una bomba de cuerda (mecate).

Como opción secundaria en lugar de una bomba mecate usaría una tubería enrollada en espiral en un esqueleto cilíndrico

Y la opción tercera es usar un tornillo sin fin a lo Arquímedes style (pero esto es más caro). 



La rueda motriz debe ser desmontable, of course. 



Si consigo llevar a cabo eso prometo fotos.


----------



## Natalia_ (6 Ago 2013)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Yo estoy en el norte de Francia y aquí ya digo que hay que tener cuidado :S
> En cuanto veo la hierba en el huerto un poco alta ya estoy cortando y al rincón salvaje que dejo para los bichos no me meto por si acaso. A mis gatas les pongo pipetas e incluso a un gatito que rondaba por el pueblo y de vez en cuando se acercaba a las mías, también se la puse.



Por mucho que se asocie sol y calor con España, esta menda te dice que los veranos más calurosos de mi vida los pasé cuando vivía precisamente en Francia. 

No me coincidió de escuchar allí que la gente acudiese, ni esporádicamente, a Urgencias por temas de garrapatas trás sus excursiones a la campiña. Pero bueno, quizás se haya producido algún tipo de infestación por tu zona de unas dimensiones que vaya usted a saber, así que no me extraña que el tema te esté dando miedo. 

Algo similar ocurrió en las calles de un barrio de Vigo hace años con una plaga de pulgas que hasta se les metían en las casas, y durante un tiempo aquello se les convirtió en un sin vivir bastante serio, sobre todo con niños pequeños.

Y peor aún, en un hospital gallego, sí hospital :8: y además público -en el que obviamente ni hay mascotas ni otros animales que las propaguen, y en los que los desinfectantes rulan continuamente- en el que hace unos cuantos veranos se produjo otra infestacción de pulgas que se resistió bastante a ser totaltmente extinguida a pesar de las medidas tomadas.

Si lo analizamos, ambos casos bastante sonados ocurrieron uno en una ciudad y otro en un hospital. Yo me crié en el campo, y jamás en mi relativamente larga vida conocí o escuché un problema de ese tipo ni en mi pueblo ni en ningún otro.

Y toco madera. De momento sin existir plaga alguna en la zona, lo único que he detectado en esa eriza ha sido alguna pulga (y se ve que yo no les gusto como húesped). Confiemos en que esa infestacción que comentas de garrapatas en el norte de Francia y que hasta se pegan a los excursionistas......la atajen a tiempo o al menos respeten la frontera 




Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> He encontrado esto:
> 
> *REQUERIMIENTOS*
> 
> ...



No dudo que esos hortelanos sepan muchísimo, pero muchíiisimo más que yo de cultivos y de su manejo profesional, pero......en el norte de Galicia, créeme que puedo poner los pimientos en una zona que no tengan las máximas horas de sol y se me van a dar estupendamente, incluso algunas matas en zonas de poco sol... *Pero como no ponga los tomates en las zona en que reciba sol practicamente todo el dia.... no comería tomates en todo el verano,* si acaso algún que otro cherri que es algo menos exigente. Y te lo dice alguien que cuando las tomateras ya están totalmente cargadas les deja pocas hojas precisamente por eso.

Pero que necesitan menos temperatura que las berenjenas, ahí sí que les doy la razón. En mis dos primeros años de huertolas planté dos y apenas dieron furto, y los que dieron pequeños y hasta feuchos. Es lo que único cúltivo que no se me ha dado.




jurbu dijo:


> Bonitas fotos *Natalia*... y que de bichos tenéis todos....
> 
> Algo de verdad debe haber en ese mito
> .....
> ...



_"Si no se mueven"_.....ahora entiendo porque estaban tan absolutamente inmóviles. De todos modos ella sólo le vería si girase la cabeza, que tampoco lo hizo al menos en el rato que estuve observando.

Con esa sabia justificación casi es un deber del macho dejarse engullir resignadamente por su parteneur y prole.... A ver si este año vuelvo a pillar a otras in fraganti para descubrir si son capaces de una despedida amistosa frente a frente o

Por cierto, si tu no ves tanta fauna o microfauna por tu huerto, si cultivas sin venenos como creo que haces....no desesperes porque es posible que de un año para otro empieces a ver cada vez más como me ocurrió a mi. Incluso con pájaros que antes nunca había visto aquí y desde el año pasado se ha instalado un pequeño grupo come bichines de forma acrobática, sobre todo en los árboles pero también los cultivos y en las berzas una vez ví perfectamente como cogían una oruga (de las pocas que habría poque yo no se las veía). Son pájaros muy pequeños, medio amarillos y hacen bip-bip-bip ¿los conoces?

Y hablando de no utilizar venenos. Hace unos días iba paseando por la tarde por el pueblo de una amiga, cuando escuchamos " ¡¡¡¡menganito, traeeeme el baboooosil ¡¡¡. Y cuando me venía a la mente el envenenamiento en cadena no sólo de la tierra y micro fauna al disolverse, si no también en los erizos o pájaros que se comen esos caracoles y babosas. Va y me suelta ella......... _"ufffff me pongo malísima cada vez que me acuerdo cuando pille de pequeña a mi perro comiendo en la tierra granulado de ese para las babosas, mi madre me dijo que no tenía importancia que al perro no le afectaba....¡y una mieeerda¡.... por la tarde ya estaba mal y al día siguiente lo encontramos muerto"_


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (6 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Y peor aún, en un hospital gallego, sí hospital :8: y además público -en el que obviamente ni hay mascotas ni otros animales que las propaguen, y en los que los desinfectantes rulan continuamente- en el que hace unos cuantos veranos se produjo otra infestacción de pulgas que se resistió bastante a ser totaltmente extinguida a pesar de las medidas tomadas.



Es que acabar con una infestación de pulgas no es fácil, y menos en un hospital, porque los biocidas que se usan tienen plazos de seguridad mínimos de 12 horas. Y ya me dirás donde metes a los enfermos...


----------



## jurbu (7 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Como opción secundaria en lugar de una bomba mecate usaría una tubería enrollada en espiral en un esqueleto cilíndrico
> 
> Y la opción tercera es usar un tornillo sin fin a lo Arquímedes style (pero esto es más caro).
> 
> ...



Te dejo la *opción cuarta*... también barata y que puedes fabricar tú... la bomba de pistón (en la plataforma de la noria) y una transmisión excéntrica en la rueda motriz... 

Así no tendrás que preocuparte del viento o del nivel del río. Las otras opciones suponen una estructura de 7 metros de alta al aire libre.

http://www.redmujeres.org/biblioteca digital/bomba_manual_agua.pdf 
(Se pueden sustituir el sistema de canicas por válvulas de retención)


*Natalia* si esperas sentada, a ver que pasa, pilla un bocadillo... porque tardan

Por cierto si la hembra gira la cabeza 180º el macho no se dejará engullir (eso es romanticismo antropocéntrico) pero dependiendo del momento... no podrá salvarse.

Es una de las especies en la cual la selección genética no se hace en el apareamiento. (Hembra localiza macho más adecuado / en este caso si localiza a un macho se lo come porque es más pequeño).
Varios machos la fecundarán.... Las crías, al salir de la ooteca, necesitan comer y no tienen energía como para ir a cazar... Las más débiles, o las que se desarrollaron más tarde, serán el alimento de las mejor dotadas o más precoces (selección de la especie /selección del macho) y de los 300 huevos de la ooteca sobrevivirán solamente algunas mantis... 

Y sí hay muchos bichos en mi huerto... pero de los que no quiero... Una culebra de escalera se merendó todas las lagartijas... solamente me quedan salamanquesas. 

Es un problema que no se puedan subir a internet las berenjenas... tengo 5 plantas y cada día recojo alguna... me faltan recetas... o vecinos.


----------



## Natalia_ (7 Ago 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Yo preguntaría en la confederación hidrográfica a la que pertenezca el río.



Y la respuesta que dará la confederación hidrográfica, conozco a alguin en ese mundillo, casi se la puedo adelaantar directamente yo. Son muy estrictos con ese tema. Alguien muy bien relacionado con las alta esfera política gallega consiguió eludir un multazo por un regato que cruzaba su finca desde un río colindante. Y lo gracioso es que ni siquiera lo había hecho él, si no que le había venido en el pack con el chalet y la finca que había comprado. No pagó la multa pero se quedó sin el regato en el que chapoteaban sus patitos, eso sí fue inamovible.

Otra cosa es que lo haga de extrangis y se arriesgue directamente a la multa, porque no creo que consideren que hacer un regato sea muy diferente a una canalización de riego.





Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Es que acabar con una infestación de pulgas no es fácil, y menos en un hospital, porque los biocidas que se usan tienen plazos de seguridad mínimos de 12 horas. Y ya me dirás donde metes a los enfermos...



Resulta obvio que en un hospital no se puede utilizar una bomba nebulizadora de insecticida. 

Lo que yo he resaltado de la plaga pulguística en un hospital en el que en la limpieza es constante y con desinfectantes, así como la infestación en ese barrio de Vigo (nada de chabolas ni de guetos insalubres), es que su propagación no se ha debido ni a erizos ni a ningún otro animal salveje ni doméstico, unque suelan ser sus húespedes/víctimas favoritos. Y en contraposición yo en mis bastantes años vividos en el campo nunca lo he vivido ni oído de plagas en ningún pueblo.

Por lo que en el campo necesariamente tiene que haber algo que les ponga coto y mantegan su poblacióna a buen recaudo, más allá del frío invernal. Amén de que los humanos no somos sus huéspedes favoritos. Mira que de cría no he estado jugando con gatos sin pipetas ni collar o tumbada en el campo leyendo durante horas donde la hierba alrededor era de medio metro.....y nunca he pillado ni pulgas ni garrapatas, piojos sí pero en el cole. 

Y esto lo recalco más que nada por el temor que muestra Siguiendo la verdad cuando me recomienda utilizar guantes con los erizos o que apenas le crece la hierba la siega, incluso no se atreve a estar en la parte de la finca que tiene algo asalvajada por temor a las garrapatas y pulgas. Otra cosa es que su zona sufra algún tipo de infestación rara y se haya vuelto aprensivo con razón. 

Es que si no, consideraría esa actitud como un auténtico sin vivir en el campo y perderse todos esos momentos extraordinarios de contacto con la naturaleza que precisamente es lo que no puedes vivir en una ciudad.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 19:47 ----------




jurbu dijo:


> *Natalia* si esperas sentada, a ver que pasa, pilla un bocadillo... porque tardan
> 
> Por cierto si la hembra gira la cabeza 180º el macho no se dejará engullir (eso es romanticismo antropocéntrico) pero dependiendo del momento... no podrá salvarse.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pues si ese día me pilla con más tiempo que el otro, me pillaré silla y bocata. Pero si el macho sale indemne y a la vista de la hembra.... soy capaz de estrenarme en youtube para restregártelo por las narices jejee. Ojo que no digo que no sea como tu dices, ya sabes que te considero un experto.

Sí que se te dan bien las berenjenas sí. A mi eso me ocurre con los calabacines que me los estoy comiendo con todo y de todas las maneras. Amén de durante todo el verano suelo tener un plato en el frigo con rodajas fritas de calabacín rebozadas en harina y huevo. Están buenísimos en frío con unas gotas de limón y si van acompañadas de pimientos fritos con su punto de sal, mejor que mejor. Ultimamente ya los puedo acompañar también con cherris maduitos :baba:

Edito, supongo que eso del "romanticismo antropocéntrico" no iba por mi....más que nada porque igual serías el único en tacharme de romántica )


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (7 Ago 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Y esto lo recalco más que nada por el temor que muestra Siguiendo la verdad cuando me recomienda utilizar guantes con los erizos o que apenas le crece la hierba la siega, incluso no se atreve a estar en la parte de la finca que tiene algo asalvajada por temor a las garrapatas y pulgas. Otra cosa es que su zona sufra algún tipo de infestación rara y se haya vuelto aprensivo con razón.



En mi pueblo, es el que estoy desde hace poco más de un mes, no tengo oído nada de garrapatas, ningún vecino me ha dicho nada (tampoco les he preguntado). 

Estoy en un parque natural y aquí hay muchas rutas de senderismo. Me empecé a informar porque con el verano, me apetecía hacer un poco de ejercicio en el exterior. He visto en los foros que la gente se queja mucho este año y se recomienda tener especial cuidado.

El jardín, dejo crecer la hierba hasta unos 20 cm. máximo. 

Otros años no prestaba tanta atención a este tema, incluso el erizo que grabé también lo cogí sin guantes :o. Este año soy más maniática, pues tengo intención de quedarme embarazada en breve y lo que menos me interesa es coger una infección rara. Quizás me esté obsesionando demasiado? Puede y reconozco que soy algo extremista. Es uno de mis defectos. No conozco el punto medio :fiufiu: 

Siempre me digo que más vale prevenir que curar


----------



## jurbu (8 Ago 2013)

No *Natalia*, no iba por usted...: tenemos la manía de aplicarle sentimientos humanos a los animales...:no: aunque pensándolo bien... nuestros sentimientos no son otra cosa que química cerebral, hormonas (como en ellos) y envoltorio poético

Si algún día de estos aguanto más de cinco minutos en la cocina intentaré hacer con las berenjenas lo que haces con los calabacines... Gracias por la idea.

*Siguiendo la verdad*... Suerte!...


----------



## rory (8 Ago 2013)

No conocía la berenjena blanca, qué buena pinta!

¿Requiere de las mismas condiciones que las oscuras?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Ago 2013)

Os he oido hablar de garrapatas y no he podido más que poner este extracto. Es algo poco habitual pero bueno...

".......Aunque la mayoría de las picaduras de garrapata son inofensivas, estas pueden propagar una enfermedad llamada enfermedad de Lyme causada por la Borrelia burgdorferi. Esta enfermedad causa artritis, trastornos del corazón y del sistema nervioso como encefalitis o meningitis. La época de mayor riesgo para contraer esta enfermedad es al final de la primavera y el inicio del verano.

Los síntomas por los que se identifica esta enfermedad son similares a los de una gripe común (fiebre, dolor muscular, malestar general, cefalea y fatiga), precedidos de un "eritema crónico migrans" (mancha rojiza circular o sarpullido) como primer signo de la enfermedad.

El diagnóstico se realiza mediante una demostración de anticuerpos frente a la Borrelia burgdorferi. El tratamiento suele ser tetraciclina o penicilina; macrólidos.

Es necesario tratar esta enfermedad a la mayor brevedad, ya que incluso el 15% de los pacientes que reciben tratamiento inmediato sufren complicaciones. En ocasiones esta enfermedad es confundida con artritis reumatoide, meningitis o esclerosis múltiple."

Ixodoidea - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Nosotros cuando teniamos la casa en la montaña, marchamos unos días fuera, pero le dejamos una ventana entreabierta a la gata para que entrase a comer y beber dentro.
Al volver teniamos la alfombra de bambú llena de pulgas. Seguramente de haber invitado a algún amigo sin permiso 

Lo arreglamos sin mucho problema.


----------



## jurbu (8 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> No conocía la berenjena blanca, qué buena pinta!
> 
> ¿Requiere de las mismas condiciones que las oscuras?



Es el primer año que las cultivo y las trato como a las negras... Tienen la piel un poco más dura pero se pelan muy bien, tanto antes de cocinar como después. Son más sabrosa y nunca tienen ese punto de amargor que a veces tienen las negras.

Era una hortaliza a punto de extinción, supongo que por razones comerciales: Cuando pasan unos días de su recolección se nota más en la piel, al ser blanca, que en las negras. En este momento creo que el cultivo esté más extendido aunque solamente llegue a algunos restaurantes y no a las tiendas de verdura.

Si quieres cultivarla y no encuentras semillas te las enviaré a partir del otoño.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (9 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Es el primer año que las cultivo y las trato como a las negras... Tienen la piel un poco más dura pero se pelan muy bien, tanto antes de cocinar como después. Son más sabrosa y nunca tienen ese punto de amargor que a veces tienen las negras.
> 
> Era una hortaliza a punto de extinción, supongo que por razones comerciales: Cuando pasan unos días de su recolección se nota más en la piel, al ser blanca, que en las negras. En este momento creo que el cultivo esté más extendido aunque solamente llegue a algunos restaurantes y no a las tiendas de verdura.
> 
> Si quieres cultivarla y no encuentras semillas te las enviaré a partir del otoño.



Servidor se apunta al envio de semillas de berenjena blanca, si no es mucha molestia of course.


----------



## jurbu (9 Ago 2013)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Servidor se apunta al envio de semillas de berenjena blanca, si no es mucha molestia of course.



Ya te tengo en cuenta... 
... Y queda inaugurado el grupo de intercambio de semillas propuesto por *Siguiendo la Verdad*



> Por cierto y cambiando un poco el tema... ya he empezado a enviarme cartas con semillas y esquejes con los franceses. He conseguido plantas de ajedrea, monarda y estragón. Semillas de orégano, chirivía, lechuga y varias cosas más.
> 
> A ver si alguien de aquí se anima y formamos otro grupo de intercambio


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (9 Ago 2013)

Creo que sería mejor abrir un hilo solo para ello. Más que nada para que sean más visibles las variedades propuestas por cada uno.

Mi lista la podéis ver en el sitio francés: Naturel

Por ahora tenemos : 


*Disponibles*:

Aloe vera (esqueje) : Caronte el barquero

Berenjenas blancas : jurbu 






Caléndula: Armin Tamzarian.

Calabaza para cocinar: Armin Tamzarian.







Fresas del Maresme (esqueje) : Caronte el barquero
*

Peticiones* :

Berenjenas blancas : Armin Tamzarian, SAMPLERKING y rory
Caléndula : Caronte el barquero







Edito para decir que el hilo de intercambio ya existe : http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-semillas-plantones-esquejes-y-demas.html


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2013)

Os dejo este hilo por si es de vuestro interés:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-pensais-de-hidroponia-metodo-de-cultivo.html


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (11 Ago 2013)

Se ha abierto el hilo dedicado a intercambios de semillas, plantones, esquejes...
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-de-semillas-plantones-esquejes-y-demas.html


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (13 Ago 2013)

Hola hortelanos


Tengo como de costumbre una preguntilla: ¿Son las cáscaras de nuez aptas para abonar?


----------



## SAMPLERKING (13 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Hola hortelanos
> 
> 
> Tengo como de costumbre una preguntilla: ¿Son las cáscaras de nuez aptas para abonar?



Hombre no deja de ser materia orgánica, pero en descomponerse puede tardar años.

Servidor este año ha abonado con caldo de ortigas.


----------



## Menganito (13 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Tengo como de costumbre una preguntilla: ¿Son las cáscaras de nuez aptas para abonar?



Como abono no, pero como capa superficial de mulching te pueden valer.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (13 Ago 2013)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Hombre no deja de ser materia orgánica, pero en descomponerse puede tardar años.
> 
> Servidor este año ha abonado con caldo de ortigas.



Sí es materia orgánica pero no todas son aptas. Que tarde más o menos es indiferente, tengo la posibilidad de triturarlas muy finamente.



Menganito dijo:


> Como abono no, pero como capa superficial de mulching te pueden valer.



Dices que no valen como abono ¿Por qué?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (13 Ago 2013)

Van a tardar 4-5 años en descomponerse. Si tienes chimenea, puedes tirarlas alli y recuperar la ceniza 

Si no, como te han dicho, te puedes servir como _mulching_.


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Es un problema que no se puedan subir a internet las berenjenas... tengo 5 plantas y cada día recojo alguna... me faltan recetas... o vecinos.



O botes de conserva...


Así que te has metido en un berenjenal, eh?

---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 11:07 ----------

Yo sé que tengo ranas porque las oigo, pero nunca las consigo ver.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (13 Ago 2013)

Bueno... os dejo unas foticos de la huerta. 


Primer arroyo: Judías de mata baja para semillas, 
Segundo arroyo: maiz dulce
El resto hasta el árbol: judías de mata baja y de mata alta (con cañas como tutores)



Unas matas de judías verdes de mata baja ya crecidas



Tomateras de mata baja intercalando maiz rosetero. 




Unos tomates de mata baja con la funda de la cámara para os hagais una idea de lo grandes que son. 



Unas cuantas matas de pimientos (perdón, pero no he dado la vuelta a algunas imágenes) 



Unas matas de berenjena: 



Un melonar:


ñam que rico el melón piel de sapo.




Tengo más cosillas... pero lo postearé otro día.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (13 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Es un problema que no se puedan subir a internet las berenjenas... tengo 5 plantas y cada día recojo alguna... me faltan *recetas*... o vecinos.



A mi me gustan rellenas de boloñesa (puedes prepararte bandejas y tenerlas listas en el congelador), asadas con aceite de oliva, zaalouk (caviar), lasaña de verduras, pisto, rebozadas, en "_cordon bleu_","milanesas rellenas" o "san jacobos", la morcilla de verano está riquísima :baba:, tortilla, rollos (como si hicieras canelones), en pizza, Baba Ghanoush (puré), empanadillas...


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (13 Ago 2013)

Que bonito el melonar...ya me gustaría tener el mío así, que encima los cuatro que salen se los come la perra pensando que son "pelotitas" para jugar 

Aprovechando el hilo, estoy pensando en pillarme un triturador de ramas ( para mulching y compost) y una compostadora...para hacer el compost sirve ir metiendo todos los restos de poda, césped o ha de respetarse una proporción determinada?¿es obligatorio utilizar productos para hacer el compost?( no quiero gastar:no


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (13 Ago 2013)

Muy buenos vídeos este canal:

[YOUTUBE]8NEsHrQKb6Q[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]rV0Ot5yUf90[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vJQo4KXmGSM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BPVmSYYfDJ8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FsQDOoBcOtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jurbu (13 Ago 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Sí es materia orgánica pero no todas son aptas. Que tarde más o menos es indiferente, tengo la posibilidad de triturarlas muy finamente.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dices que no valen como abono ¿Por qué?*



Si te refieres a la cáscara dura...

Es un buen aporte *de liberación muy lenta* de fósforo y potasio y muchos micronutrientes. Mucho carbono (celulosa, hemicelulosa y lignina... como una madera dura) apenas contiene nitrógeno.

Si tienes problemas con limacos déjalas trituradas en superficie que no les gusta nada moverse sobre ellas.

Las cáscaras blandas (que recubren a la dura) *no son adecuadas ni para el compost ni para acolchado*. Tienen cierto efecto alelopático negativo sobre muchos cultivos



> Massey (1925) observó plantaciones de tomate y alfalfa en un radio de hasta 25 metros del tronco del nogal. Las plantas situadas en un radio de hasta 16 metros morían mientras las situadas mas allá del mismo crecían sanas. Posteriormente se probó que la juglona, una hidroxinaftoquinona soluble en agua causante del color pardo que tiñe las manos de quienes manipulan nueces, provocaba esta fitotoxicidad. En todas las partes verdes de la planta (hojas, frutos y ramas) se encuentra el 4-glucósido del 1,4,5-trihidroxinaftaleno, producto atóxico que luego de ser arrastrado al suelo por las lluvias es hidrolizado y oxidado a juglona (figura 1.1). *Este compuesto al 0,002% produce inhibición total de germinación de las especies sensibles*. La concentración de juglona en el suelo se mantiene por realimentación constante a partir de los árboles de nogal. Por otro lado, no todas las plantas son sensibles a esta sustancia. Especies del género Rubus (rosáceas), tales como la zarzamora o la frambuesa, y la gramínea Poa pratensis no son afectadas.
> Alelopata





---------- Post added 13-ago-2013 at 21:29 ----------

He visto los vídeos y...

-El purín de Gallinaza yo no lo haría. Mejor compostaje controlando la temperatura del montón para conseguir una correcta higienización... en caso contrario puede contener bacterias peligrosas para verduras no cocinadas.

-El de cáscaras de huevo no vale con lavarlas simplemente... deben someterse a temperaturas elevadas durante un tiempo... para aportar calcio sin patógenos. Al terminar de utilizar el horno para otros usos, se introducen y se mantienen un tiempo.

-El de utilizar sal para control de limacos funciona pero luego no crece nada...



> El lunes por la noche unos desconocidos destruyeron las plantas y *esparcieron sal para inutilizar la tierra*. El huerto pretendía convertirse en un símbolo del compromiso universitario contra la especulación y la barbarie urbanística en Alicante.
> Echan sal a un huerto plantado en el campus con fines ecologistas - 20minutos.es



-El de las lentejas *lo voy a probar* ya. Hoy he puesto a secar hojas de estevia y los troncos como esquejes... 








... espero que funcione y saquen raíces pronto.


----------



## jurbu (14 Ago 2013)

Micarromelorobaron dijo:


> Aprovechando el hilo, estoy pensando en pillarme un triturador de ramas ( para mulching y compost) y una compostadora...para hacer el compost sirve ir metiendo todos los restos de poda, césped o ha de respetarse una proporción determinada?¿es obligatorio utilizar productos para hacer el compost?( no quiero gastar:no



Debes guardar cierta proporción C/N, Controlar humedad y si aportas excrementos de animales (conejos, gallinas, palomas ....etc) controlar la temperatura y volteos realizados durante el periodo de temperatura alta (45º-70º) para que no queden patógenos.

Hay muchos manuales por la red...

Yo no utilizo compostador, dificulta el volteo y el control del montón. Realizo el montón entre tres paredes bajas con una lona para sombra que impide que le llegue el agua de lluvia.

Antes de mezclarlo todo (mediados de septiembre) voy haciendo acopio de los materiales de que dispongo o necesito para que el montón comience con un volumen determinado y pase a la fase termófila rápidamente. En esta primera mezcla utilizo los materiales más problemáticos por patógenos o semillas no deseadas. Después sigo añadiendo materiales nuevos, en cada volteo, pero de los menos problemáticos... paja de cereal... hojas caídas... ramas trituradas... etc

No son necesarios activadores para el compostaje ... El purín de ortiga o la consuelda son muy buenos y los puedes obtener tu... También puedes dejar en remojo (una semana más o menos según temperatura ambiente) las ramas de la poda trituradas (removiendo cada día) y utilizar el caldo como activador... se desarrollarán más los hongos descomponedores en la primera fase .

Yo gasto mucho tiempo pero no en materiales.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (14 Ago 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> Las cáscaras blandas (que recubren a la dura) *no son adecuadas ni para el compost ni para acolchado*. Tienen cierto efecto alelopático negativo sobre muchos cultivos




Ok. No tenía ni idea. Por aquí se hace, pero bueno, es cierto que también se hace con agujas o corteza de pino y no es lo mejor. Lo mejor, en mi opinion, es usar las cenizas (que según dicen, también aleja las babosas, pero hay que renovar cada vez que llueve.

Yo sí he usado las cáscaras de huevo contra los caracoles y he de decir que no me valió para nada. Al menos aporté calcio. La próxima vez las pasaré por el horno como dices 

Y lo de la sal me parece mala idea, como dices qué va a crecer luego ahí?

Lo de las lentejas me ha parecido el mejor vídeo. Según he visto se podría hacer también con mijo y otras leguminosas. A confirmar.


----------



## klenow (14 Ago 2013)

Buenas,

Vengo a preguntar por consejos sobre cultivar calabacines en balcon...

Plante semillas y la verdad es que tras la floracion tenia esperanzas porque tenia flores de distinto sexo... y empezaron a aparecer "minicalabacines". Pero de momento todos menos uno se han podrido... 

Ante el primero decidi airear bastante el sistema, quitando hojas muertas para favorecer el "fruto"... pero nada cambiaba... 

En algunos foros he leido comentarios de que es normal en la primera "cosecha"... pero la verdad, desconocia que las plantas aguantaran mas de un anno... 

Asi que pido consejo... calabacineros a mi por favor!!!! Annadir que vivo en Alemania... se que no es el mejor clima... 

PD: para plantarlos uso una caja enorme de ikea adaptada para subirrigacion... comence con semillas, y las cajas al ser transparentes y tener tapa funcionaban como invernadero, y asi las he tenido hasta que ha llegado la semana de verano y las temperaturas subieron...

Para polinizar no he tenido que andar con pincel... plante una aromatica en el medio y he tenido abejorros a diario que parece que hicieron su trabajo... 

Saludos


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Ago 2013)

Yo he tenido calabacines y este año van regular, como los tomates. El año pasado era impresionante lo que salía de esa planta. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la calidad de las semillas.

Lo de la "primera cosecha" no es verdad, la plata da fruto desde el momento que alcanza la madurez necesaria (a las pocas semanas).

¿Le da el viento? ¿Tienen luz?


----------



## klenow (14 Ago 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo he tenido calabacines y este año van regular, como los tomates. El año pasado era impresionante lo que salía de esa planta. Supongo que tendrá que ver con la calidad de las semillas.
> 
> Lo de la "primera cosecha" no es verdad, la plata da fruto desde el momento que alcanza la madurez necesaria (a las pocas semanas).
> 
> ¿Le da el viento? ¿Tienen luz?



Aqui el tiempo ha sido raro tambien... y los tomates no fueron bien, hasta que he vuelto a plantar "plantulas" hace un par de meses que el tiempo ha sido mas estable... 

Luz tienen... dentro del clima centroeuropeo... antes las tenia en modo "invernadero"... desde que empezaron a desarrollarse y a florecer ya no entra la tapa. 

Pense que seria un problema de aireacion y he cortado varias hojas bajas que estaban amarillentas... ha sido entonces cuando he obtenido un calabacin superviviente que de momento va bien... pero el resto se han podrido todos... 

Yo pensaba que seria problema de aireacion... pero como lei eso de la "primera cosecha" he decidido preguntar a los expertos, jeje. 

Gracias por tu respuesta. 

Saludos


----------



## patroclus (14 Ago 2013)

Necesito Alludah.

Hace unos días compré la motobomba de 2t de segunda mano. La motobomba está estupenda y saco agua a mansalva. 

Pero tengo una duda ¿cuanta mezcla de aceite le echo?. Al ser de segunda mano no traía el manual. Le estoy echando un 3% pero no se si lo estoy haciendo bien.

Se trata de una cm46 , italiana, de 48 cc.

Estoy haciendo bien?


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Ago 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Necesito Alludah.
> 
> Hace unos días compré la motobomba de 2t de segunda mano. La motobomba está estupenda y saco agua a mansalva.
> 
> ...



Entre un 2,5 y un 3% esta bien. Mas aceite jode las bujias, ademas de que no aporta nada y se quema en la combustion, saliendo muchisimo humo por el escape.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (15 Ago 2013)

klenow dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Vengo a preguntar por consejos sobre cultivar calabacines en balcon...
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me ha pasado, he plantado un par en la terraza de casa por aquello de no tirar las plantulas, en el huerto estoy harto de recoger calabacines, pero en la maceta se rien de mi. Creo que estas plantas necesitan mucha tierra y en una maceta no lo vamos a conseguir.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

Solicito ayuda a los foreros del hilo, tengo dos avisperos al lado del pozo de agua. En principio no me molestan pero tengo el crio de tres años que le gusta guarrear en la pica de piedra que hay al lado del pozo, junto los avisperos, y algun dia tendremos un susto.
¿Como podria solucionar el problema?, humo, piretrinas (matamoscas de toda la vida), fuego.......¿que opinais?


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (16 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Solicito ayuda a los foreros del hilo, tengo dos avisperos al lado del pozo de agua. En principio no me molestan pero tengo el crio de tres años que le gusta guarrear en la pica de piedra que hay al lado del pozo, junto los avisperos, y algun dia tendremos un susto.
> ¿Como podria solucionar el problema?, humo, piretrinas (matamoscas de toda la vida), fuego.......¿que opinais?



Quémalos por la noche, con alcohol.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Quémalos por la noche, con alcohol.



Eso me han comentado los vecinos, mi pregunta es, al estar los dos avisperos practicamente juntos, (hay unos 30 cm de uno a otro) ¿no se revolucionara uno mientras me encargo del otro?, con la mujer no se puede contar para estos temas.


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Eso me han comentado los vecinos, mi pregunta es, al estar los dos avisperos practicamente juntos, (hay unos 30 cm de uno a otro) ¿no se revolucionara uno mientras me encargo del otro?, con la mujer no se puede contar para estos temas.



pero... ¿qué problema hay en que te cargues los dos a la vez por la noche? 
30 cm es muy poco


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

FoSz2 dijo:


> pero... ¿qué problema hay en que te cargues los dos a la vez por la noche?
> 30 cm es muy poco



Que no me ha pasado nunca y aunque se que por la noche las avispas estan atontadas, como no lo he hecho nunca ni lo he visto, pregunto y me aseguro por si acaso tengo que tomar alguna precaucion.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (16 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Eso me han comentado los vecinos, mi pregunta es, al estar los dos avisperos practicamente juntos, (hay unos 30 cm de uno a otro) ¿no se revolucionara uno mientras me encargo del otro?, con la mujer no se puede contar para estos temas.



Pilla un palo y átale un algodón empapado de alcohol y préndele fuego. Y ya con eso les das candela a las avispas, que los avisperos prenden enseguida y 30 cm sólo es una gran distancia si hablamos de pollas. Y siendo de noche están inactivas.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

Probare a quemarlo y ya os contare. Gracias.


----------



## Sealand (16 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Probare a quemarlo y ya os contare. Gracias.



Hagas lo que hagas queremos ver el vídeo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Probare a quemarlo y ya os contare. Gracias.



No sé como está el entorno del pozo, si acaso ten cuidado con el fuego de no provocar un incendio. El matamoscas también sirve, las avispas son muy sensibles a la química. (fumigar bien por la noche con la ayuda de una linterna)


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Hagas lo que hagas queremos ver el vídeo



Je je je, un poco cabroncete. 
Pero como solo voy a ir yo, en casa dicen que :fiufiu:, nadie lo va a poder grabar. 



Rudy Calzado dijo:


> No sé como está el entorno del pozo, si acaso ten cuidado con el fuego de no provocar un incendio. El matamoscas también sirve, las avispas son muy sensibles a la química. (fumigar bien por la noche con la ayuda de una linterna)



No hay que temer por el fuego, tengo limpia la zona. Ayer a ultima hora del dia, cuando vi que todas se metieron al avispero, le di un buen repaso a uno de ellos con matamoscas, parece ser que no estaban atontadas del todo (esto si que fue para grabar en video) y mate mas de la mitad. Ahora probare quemandolo de noche.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 Ago 2013)

No es necesario quemarlas, rocialas con petroleo y se mueren solitas en cuestion de segundos. Ademas el petroleo hace que si queda alguna no se le ocurra volver por el olor tan fuerte que deja.


----------



## vettonio (16 Ago 2013)

Sobre lo del avispero: No me ha quedado claro donde está localizado. Si oculto en una oquedad, exterior, altura y sobre todo el tamaño estimado.

El verano pasado me cargué unos cinco o seis -año de avispas, año de nieves y de ventiscas- y solo con uno, que estaba bajo un alero de tejas, me tuve que emplear mas a fondo.

Contenía entre treinta o cuarenta avispas papeleras. Lo ataqué con fuego al alba, sin fuerte viento de levante ;-) en una de las noches mas frescas, con 8 o 7 grados. Iba cubierto de pies a cabeza, con capucha y gafas de bricolaje.

Con todo y con eso, mas de una decena salieron volando y me ví obligado a emprender una mas que vergonzosa retirada en ausencia de testigos.

La estructura del avispero fue derribada y quemada y las difuntas desaparecieron a golpe de escoba. Lo que me dejó intrigado fue que durante tres días aparecían avispas moribundas en el suelo. ¿serían las que escaparon e iban volviendo y al comprobar el desastre se hacían el seppuku?

Siguiendo con los avisperos, tengo localizado en un cerro uno subterráneo con un gran piedrolo de mas de una tm encima. Es digno de ver. La entrada parece uno de los muelles de la estrella de la muerte. Con ese no me atrevo ni aunque la fuerza me acompañe.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Ago 2013)

vettonio dijo:


> Sobre lo del avispero: No me ha quedado claro donde está localizado. Si oculto en una oquedad, exterior, altura y sobre todo el tamaño estimado.



En la pared de piedra semiderruida que delimita el huerto, en dos tubos coarruagos que distan unos 30 centimetros, a la altura del pecho mas o menos. El tamaño es pequeño, el tubo tiene unos 8-10 centimetros de radio, de largo no lo se, un palmo mas o menos. Calculo unas 15-20 avispas entre los dos.


----------



## vettonio (17 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> En la pared de piedra semiderruida que delimita el huerto, en dos tubos coarruagos que distan unos 30 centimetros, a la altura del pecho mas o menos. El tamaño es pequeño, el tubo tiene unos 8-10 centimetros de radio, de largo no lo se, un palmo mas o menos. Calculo unas 15-20 avispas entre los dos.



Pues entonces lo que yo haría en lugar de quemarlo es taponarlo definitivamente. Primero con barro o papel de un solo golpe y luego cemento.

Hazlo a la vez porque se avisan y mientras estás con el avispero A, los cazas imperiales del B te pueden atizar por la retaguardia. Pero tápate, que las avispas muerden y no se mueren luego como las abejas.


----------



## Zoidberg (17 Ago 2013)

Una opción revolucionaria es dejarlas estar. Si no se las molesta no hacen nada y, si no estoy equivocado, con la llegada del otoño/invierno el avispero desaparece y entonces es buen momento para "desurbanizar" el lugar de modo que no les resulte atractivo a las avispas el año que viene.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2013)

Hace dos años tuve que quitar un avispero que esta en el interior de un tubo de hierro que utilizábamos para tender la ropa.

Los descubrí porque a la pequeña por suerte sólo le picó una al gritar y patalear salieron unas 20 y estaba envuelta por ellas, ya digo que fue suerte sólo le picó y corrí a cogerla como un rayo. Al menos descubrimos que no es alérgica y así aprendió que esos bichitos duelen.

Lo quite por la mañana con spray, siempre hacia la cara de las avispas si sale alguna, por mañana justo cuando despunta el sol ya que no pueden volar bien al tener húmedas las alas.

Es una pena ya que son muy beneficiosas, pero hay un límite también.

Saludos


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (17 Ago 2013)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. Ayer me disponia a ir al huerto cuando de golpe se hizo de noche, literalmente, y empezo a caer el diluvio. A ver si hoy hay mas suerte.

Para *Zoidberg*; como he comentado antes, a mi no me molestan, pero durante el verano han ido a mas. Al crio (tiene 3 años) le gusta jugar en la pica de piedra con el agua, y esta a un metro de distancia de los avisperos y un dia tendremos un susto.


----------



## TedStraiker (19 Ago 2013)

A ver, os voy a comentar una cosa, a ver si por aqui hay un hortelano.

Mi familia tenia la tierra en un manantial de agua, increible, aqui en el sur de España, donde esta escasea. Pues un dia llego el ayuntamiento y decidió que toda esa agua era para el pueblo, por tanto "expropio" (luego vereis por que lo pongo entre comillas) unos 2000m2 de terreno y realizo varias perforaciones, de donde viene sacando desde hace casi 40 años, unos 50000 litros de agua al dia.

Consecuencia de esto, pues los niveles freaticos de las tierra de mi famila pues bajaron y la cantidad de agua disminuyo poco a poco, hasta desaparecer en los veranos. Hace un par de años, tuvimos que derruir un pilar y una alberca. 

El caso es que parte de los 2000m2 estan compartidos con otro propietario (donde esta echa la perforacion, pero el manantial natural esta en el terreno de mi familia). Este propietario si recibia hasta hace muy poco, no se si recibe todavia un dinero por parte del ayuntamiento. A mi abuelo, le prometieron que podia usar toda el agua que quisiera de las perforaciones, pero unos 10 años despues el ayuntamiento le requiso la llave.

Todo esto, creo, que sin la declaracion de bien de interes general, ni un contrato ni nada, mi abuelo no firmo nada. A dia de hoy, tengo parte de mi terreno expropiado sin expropiar, e incluso publicitado como lugar pintoresco dentro de la guia de mi pueblo ¿Eso es un delito?

El caso es que no se si ponerme en plan, esa agua es mia, o me corresponde una parte del dinero o ha prescrito ya. Pero si ha prescrito, ¿por que en todos los planos la parte expropiada sigue siendo mia? 
Una profesora de derecho administrativo, me ha dicho que por ser expropiacion en base al ordenamiento juridico anterior a la constitucion, puedo reclamar. Y segun lo que he consultado, la expropiacion siempre tiene como contrapartida un justiprecio. ¿Podria reclamarlo con intereses de demora? ¿Podria justificarlo por que al otro propiertario se le pago indemnizacion y a mi abuelo no?


A ver que opinais.


----------



## patroclus (19 Ago 2013)

TedStraiker,

Para reclamar cualquier cosa a la Administración tendrás que buscar un abogado y reclamar mediante un Contencioso Administrativo a la Administración que corresponda.


Yo no me complicaría la vida porque el dineral que te va a suponer el Contencioso va a ser un pastón.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (21 Ago 2013)

Al alba y con viento de poniente nuestras piretrinas han entrado en contacto con el avispero, esperaramos al final del dia para acercarnos al lugar del ataque. 

Gracias a todos por los consejos.

::

EDITO: Todas muertas.


----------



## Thom son (22 Ago 2013)

Mi terraza de 7 x 3m. aprox. jamás había contemplado un espectáculo de verdor semejante. 21 tomateras copando el espacio (sin un problema con los bichos ni con manchas ni otras leches), echando flores como descosidas y filtrando la luz de tal manera que aquí casi se pasa frío algunos días.

Hasta ahora solo había salido un testimonial tomate (raf) y las flores capitulaban sin generar el deseado fruto. Bien, ayer descubrí otros 4 en otra mata y, hoy, 3 tres (no son raf, algunos parecen tipo "valenciano", veremos). La cosa es que esto ya pinta bien porque siguen saliendo flores que puede que fructifiquen antes de que cambie el tiempo.

PD: si la cosa marcha, el año próximo volveré a comprar brotes de "rabanito" (que como tal me los vendieron) en vez de comprar plántulas o hacer semillero, desechando, en cuanto empiecen a crecer y diferenciarse, los "rabanitos" -que no han echado mas que hoja- y trasplantando las tomateras. Me parece un procedimiento mas rápido.

POr cierto, las plantas se van conformando con 3.5 - 4 horas de sol al día, que es lo que permite la orientación este mes, les puse riego por goteo mediante botellas de 2 litros adosadas a los barrotes de la barandilla de los que penden tiras de bayetas absorventes de cocina. Parece que "ça marche", aunque se tragan la botella en poco mas de dos días. Y, lo mejor, solo hubo un conato de ataque de pulgón y orugas en una maceta que, gracias a los consejos y remedios aquí aprendidos, se solucionaron fulminantemente.

PD: Jracias hamijos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Ago 2013)

Los tomates en la Castilla profunda han empezado a colorear la semana pasada...Casi mes y medio después que otros años. Al menos la producción va razonablemente bien y hay poco enfermos (alguno con el culo como acorchado, pero se pueden comer). Tuvieron un final de primavera muy jodido, tuve que reponer plantones dos veces por granizadas. 

Los calabacines como locos todo el verano, ya empiezan a aflojar poco a poco. Las guindillas también están cundiendo. 

Las zanahorias enanas, como siempre. No es su tierra...Pero al final, algo dan. Los phisallys, que el año pasado se dieron francamente bien, están que dan pena: el que hay en el huerto demasiado tallo y poca hoja, ni rastro de flores, el de tiesto algo mejor pero ha empezado a florecer ahora...El año pasado a primeros de julio ya estaba comiéndome alguno.

Las albahacas se han quedado muy pequeñas, me pasé de roñoso y no aclaré lo suficiente la jardinera-semillero. Las acelgas se me han florecido antes de dar un volumen de hojas decentes, pero al menos no volveré a comprar semilla en años. El tabaco ni ha salido este año, o se ha muerto sin pasar de la fase cotiledones.

Lavanda, valeriana, nébeda, menta y hierbabuena van viento en popa.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27 Ago 2013)

Coincido con los tomates, este año ha sido muy malo para la maduracion, los marmande salieron pronto y me han salvado la temporada, los cherrys tambien me han dado algo, pero las matas solo han dado una "pasada" de tomates y han muerto, de montserrat empiezan a madurar ahora y de rama solo tengo un tomate amarillo. A ver como acaba la temporada, porque esta noche ya he tenido que taparme con algo mas que una sabana. Con las noche de 15-16ºC que tenemos estos dias, pocas expectativas tengo.

Saludos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Ago 2013)

También he quitado las tomateras, mal año.


----------



## Trustno1 (27 Ago 2013)

Debo decir que este año ha sido malo para mi maceto-huerto de terraza, sólo se han salvado las fresas (que viven casi de forma autónoma) y unos rábanos que planté de semillas. El motivo principalmente ha sido la falta de tiempo para el cuidado y crianza de las plantas. 
Espero que el próximo año sea más productivo.


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien sabe a que es debido el "enculado" de los tomates? Por la parte de abajo se empiezan a poner marron la piel hasta que se endurece y el tomate se pierde.Especialmente los grandes y emparrados. Tomatas las llamamos por el Viejo Reyno.

Caguenlá, y eso que hemos sacado a San Isidro un par de veces por lo menos...Desagradecido!


----------



## vettonio (27 Ago 2013)

Con decir que el año pasado se me helaron las especies frioleras el 31 de agosto, ya lo digo todo. Pero ya tenía tomates maduros. Este año apenas unos cuantos verdes. Estoy jugando la carta de un septiembre cálido y un octubre casi igual. 
Por aquí la gente ha tenido que replantar al menos dos veces por las heladas en mayo y junio.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que es debido el "enculado" de los tomates? Por la parte de abajo se empiezan a poner marron la piel hasta que se endurece y el tomate se pierde.Especialmente los grandes y emparrados. Tomatas las llamamos por el Viejo Reyno.
> 
> Caguenlá, y eso que hemos sacado a San Isidro un par de veces por lo menos...Desagradecido!



Se llama pudricion apical.
Es falta de calcio en el terreno, que es casi imposible, o falta de riego, y el consiguiente deficit de calcio. El tratamiento de "choque" ecologico consiste en añadir leche al agua de riego, luego riega mas abundantemente y tema resuelto.

Aqui hablan de leche en polvo.
La pudricin apical del tomate - Horturb


----------



## Eslacaña (27 Ago 2013)

Hola quería un consejo para la gente que domina del tema de huertas.

Resulta que tengo una pequeña casa de aldea a la que voy cada 15 días. En verano voy algo menos por temas que no vienen al caso. El problema está que aunque es en Galicia la zona en la que está en verano es peor que el Sahara y claro al no regar todo lo que plantamos se va al garete.
Ya sé que una opción sería poner un riego programado y todo eso. 
Pero lo que yo planteo es solamente plantar hortalizas que se den en invierno ya que en ese caso por el tema de regar ya no es problema. 
La pregunta es la siguiente
¿que hortalizas se pueden plantar y recolectar en el período Octubre-Mayo más o menos?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27 Ago 2013)

Eslacaña dijo:


> Hola quería un consejo para la gente que domina del tema de huertas.
> 
> Resulta que tengo una pequeña casa de aldea a la que voy cada 15 días. En verano voy algo menos por temas que no vienen al caso. El problema está que aunque es en Galicia la zona en la que está en verano es peor que el Sahara y claro al no regar todo lo que plantamos se va al garete.
> Ya sé que una opción sería poner un riego programado y todo eso.
> ...









Cultivos de invierno | microclima


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Se llama pudricion apical.
> Es falta de calcio en el terreno, que es casi imposible, o falta de riego, y el consiguiente deficit de calcio. El tratamiento de "choque" ecologico consiste en añadir leche al agua de riego, luego riega mas abundantemente y tema resuelto.
> 
> Aqui hablan de leche en polvo.
> La pudricin apical del tomate - Horturb



Exacto! Esto es. no se si llego a tiempo pero tengo los tomateras a reventar y el verano va para adelante. Lo que me mosquea es que el agua con el que las riego tiene una dureza importante, por lo que el calcio deberia de estar asegurado.

Gracias!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (27 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Exacto! Esto es. no se si llego a tiempo pero tengo los tomateras a reventar y el verano va para adelante. Lo que me mosquea es que el agua con el que las riego tiene una dureza importante, por lo que el calcio deberia de estar asegurado.
> 
> Gracias!



El ph del agua es muy importante, pues de ello depende que la planta pueda asimilar los nutritientes. Adjunto tabla para entenderlo mejor, que me explico como el culo. o

Lo ideal es un PH entre 6.5 y 7.5 siendo 7 ideal.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 Ago 2013)

vettonio dijo:


> Con decir que el año pasado se me helaron las especies frioleras el 31 de agosto, ya lo digo todo. Pero ya tenía tomates maduros. Este año apenas unos cuantos verdes. Estoy jugando la carta de un septiembre cálido y un octubre casi igual.
> Por aquí la gente ha tenido que replantar al menos dos veces por las heladas en mayo y junio.



De lo malo malo, yo muchos de los verdes tardíos o los maduro encima del radiador, o los hago encurtidos (mejor dicho, los hace mi padre).


----------



## rory (28 Ago 2013)

Bueno, señores, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Estoy buscnado información sobre defoliantes naturales, es decir, no de síntesis. Bueno, si son de síntesis ecológicos me vale.

Por supuesto, la sal no me vale. Ya sé que la cosa está complicada.

Es para hierbajos que salen en un camino del terreno.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (28 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> Bueno, señores, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Estoy buscnado información sobre defoliantes naturales, es decir, no de síntesis. Bueno, si son de síntesis ecológicos me vale.
> 
> Por supuesto, la sal no me vale. Ya sé que la cosa está complicada.
> 
> Es para hierbajos que salen en un camino del terreno.



No lo he probado nunca, quien sabe.



> Se sorprenderá al enterarse que el agua donde cocina sus papas posee propiedades herbicidas!. Por lo tanto, después sacar las papas de la olla deje enfriar el agua antes de rociar con esta su patio y aquellos lugares donde quiera deshacerse de las malas hierbas.



Herbicida ecológico

Esta es infalible.


----------



## rory (29 Ago 2013)

Agua de cocer papas...veremos a ver qué tal.

Lo de la azada lo he practicado toda la vida, pero en este caso es entre piedras y son hierbajos pequeños, difíciles de quitar con la rabiosa.

Gracias!


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> Agua de cocer papas...veremos a ver qué tal.
> 
> Lo de la azada lo he practicado toda la vida, pero en este caso es entre piedras y son hierbajos pequeños, difíciles de quitar con la rabiosa.
> 
> Gracias!



Tambien lo voy a probar, tengo un margen de piedra de unos 30-40 cm que divide las dos alturas del huerto, siempre acaba lleno de hierba, y dando sombra a todos las aromaticas que tengo plantadas. Si funciona ya lo comentare por aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## Navarrorum (29 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> Bueno, señores, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Estoy buscnado información sobre defoliantes naturales, es decir, no de síntesis. Bueno, si son de síntesis ecológicos me vale.
> 
> Por supuesto, la sal no me vale. Ya sé que la cosa está complicada.
> 
> Es para hierbajos que salen en un camino del terreno.



Por ahi se habla del vinagre con un poco de fairy....


----------



## rory (29 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Por ahi se habla del vinagre con un poco de fairy....



Ok, gracias, también lo probaré.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (29 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Por ahi se habla del vinagre con un poco de fairy....



Al leer jabon me he acordado de una anecdota. Le di a mi hermana jabon potasico para el perejil que tenia en el balcon, en una maceta. Total, se equivoco con la proporcion y se le fue la mano cosa fina, resultado, muerta la plaga y el perejil....quizas por ahi se pueda probar algo. Seria cuestion de ir probando hasta encontrar la proporcion exacta. La unica pega que le veo es el exceso de potasa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Ago 2013)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Por ahi se habla del vinagre con un poco de fairy....



Mira, yo probaré esto para la entrada de casa.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (30 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien ha visto la oferta que hay la semana que viene en el Lidl de humus de lombriz? ¿Tenéis alguna experiencia previa? Lo digo más que nada para el macetohuerto, un saco de 5L (3Kg) por 2€, por lo que he podido ver, está bastante bien de precio.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2013)

¿Que proporción hago con Fairy-Vinagre.......50-50? :ienso:


Otro tema:

La temporada de bolets ya empezó hace unos 10 días, con Ceps y Rovellons.
La semana que viene voy 7 días a descubrir zonas del pirineo francés ya diré si hay suerte.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (30 Ago 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Que proporción hago con Fairy-Vinagre.......50-50? :ienso:
> 
> 
> Otro tema:
> ...



Por aqui ni uno, todavia, eso espero. 

Suerte.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Ago 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Por aqui ni uno, todavia, eso espero.
> 
> Suerte.



¿Dónde es.... por aquí? ienso:


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31 Ago 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Dónde es.... por aquí? ienso:



:ouch:

Coño, por aqui, ¿es que no lo ves? :: 

En la Serra de Prades.


----------



## Thom son (31 Ago 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Dónde es.... por aquí? ienso:



En verdad, en verdad os digo que es mas dificil que un rapiñador os desvele su caladero de setas que un rico entre en el reino de los cielos.

PD: ¿El Pirineo francés? ¿Y no podía ser en los Urales, que nos cae mas a mano?


----------



## endeudado (2 Sep 2013)

yo por desgracia no dispongo de agua de riego, me quedan cebollas y algunas matas de pimiento italiano, esta semana empiezo con los semilleros de invierno y que la lluvia me acompañe

El gallinero sigue viento en popa algunas fotos


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (4 Sep 2013)

Vaya huevos que tienes endeudado.


----------



## rory (4 Sep 2013)

Muy guapo el gallinero.

Palets al canto y a correr, buen ojo.

¿Estáis guardando leña ya para el invierno?

Yo he empezado aprovechando los últimos días de calor seco. Pino, eucalipto, acacia y algo de roble.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Sep 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> En verdad, en verdad os digo que es mas dificil que un rapiñador os desvele su caladero de setas que un rico entre en el reino de los cielos.
> 
> PD: ¿El Pirineo francés? ¿Y no podía ser en los Urales, que nos cae mas a mano?



En los Urales serian más radioactivas 

Me conecto un momentito.

Ya tengo sitios para buscar, pero igual me espero al viernes o sábado, no paramos de hacer cosas chulísimas con los peques.

Aquí son más baratas las verduras de España que en España.
Los huevos ecológicos 1/2 docena 1, 59 euros.

Os recomiendo esto si alguna vez podéis venir .

Grands Sites Ariège Midi-Pyrénées

Estuve aprendiendo a lanzar con un precusor de madera y hacer fuego con pirita y setas 

Hemos estado en parque con tortugas y serpientes.

Los melones franceses muy buenos a 1,25 euros la pieza. 

El melón francés con sabor malagueño


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (5 Sep 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> yo por desgracia no dispongo de agua de riego, me quedan cebollas y algunas matas de pimiento italiano, esta semana empiezo con los semilleros de invierno y que la lluvia me acompañe
> 
> El gallinero sigue viento en popa algunas fotos






Lo tienes montado genial!
Para el tema del agua,busca informacion sobre el metodo FUKUOKA y dime tu opinion,
Estoy meditando empezar con ese metodo de cultivo.


----------



## endeudado (5 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> Muy guapo el gallinero.
> 
> Palets al canto y a correr, buen ojo.
> 
> ...



yo estoy siempre acumulando madera, eucalipto, palets, tablas de todo tipo, etc. lo único que he comprado para mis gallineros es la malla, el resto reciclado, las gallinas no son lorealistas ni visilleras, eso sí la alimentación y los cuidados de primera calidad, saludos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2013 at 14:56 ----------




clérigo lonchafinista dijo:


> Lo tienes montado genial!
> Para el tema del agua,busca informacion sobre el metodo FUKUOKA y dime tu opinion,
> Estoy meditando empezar con ese metodo de cultivo.



conozco algo de fukuoka pero aquí no funcionaría, tal vez en invierno si llueve en condiciones, yo acumulo agua de lluvia en dos aljibes y si el invierno es bueno me sobra para plantar tomates en primavera, el campo es duro, como me dice la parienta, me gusta lo que haces pero no te embrutezcas mucho.


----------



## Carbonilla (5 Sep 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> yo estoy siempre acumulando madera, eucalipto, palets, tablas de todo tipo, etc. lo único que he comprado para mis gallineros es la malla, el resto reciclado, las gallinas no son lorealistas ni visilleras, eso sí la alimentación y los cuidados de primera calidad, saludos.



¡Qué envidia de gallinero! Ains, con lo que molan los huevos de corral... Muy guapas tus gallinas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2013)

Hoy hemos estado en una feria con muchas cosas ecológicas.

Hemos comprado melón francés en la carretera a 1 euro el del otro dia era de supermercado, aunque me han dicho que en uk se puede encontrar por 0,40 cts :

Hemos comprado 10kg de patata Mona-lisa del pirineo a 8 euros.

Un bocadillo de carne de buey y unas butifarras de cerdo :baba:, unas patatas fritas hechas con aceite de pato.:baba:

Os pongo fotillos:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Sep 2013)

Ahora pongo unos tomates secos en conserva con tipos de setas :baba:, unos con Trompetas de la muerte ( que deben ser secas del año pasado éste aún no han salido :no



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y como curiosidad iba a beber agua en Ax-les-thermes de una fuente de agua sulfurosa pero no me atreví.....a 77 grados :8:::



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (8 Sep 2013)

Como curiosidad, un amigo mio tambien ha estadoen francia, de camping, en bungalow.........

Cuando me ha dicho los precios he alucinado. Estoy pensando pasar als proxiasm vacacioens en francia, España es demasaido cara para mi bolsillo

Tamién como curiosidad, el otro dia mi santa madre compro melones de "Castilla la Mancha", "dulces como el azucar", "a 5 euros" "señoras, melones piel de sapo".........vamos de la furgoneta de toda la vida.

Los pese y ohhhhhhhhh sorpresa salian casi al mismo precio que en el Mercacabrona...eso si, comprados en la "fargoneta".




PD que ganas que tengo de pillar un huertecillo. A ver si para el año que viene.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Sep 2013)

Lo subo un poco y comento una cosa.

¿habeis notado que los precios del mercabrona de frutas y verdurar hacen competencia fuerte a las fruterias de siempre?

En las afueras de Barna hubo una autentica burbuja, cuando empezo la crisis, de fruterias. Supongo por el bajo coste de montar una fruteria, respecto a otro tipo de negocios (ninguna tiene camara frigorifica).

Ahora ya muchas han cerrado, pero en estos años si que eh visto como el mercadona cada vez ha ajustado los precios mas a la de las fruterias.

Yo, desde siempre, he comprado las frutas y las verduras, en la tienda del barrio. Generalmente mucho ams bartas que las grandes superficies (en el Caprabo me acuerdo que podia superar un 50 % respecto a la tienda del barrio).

Ahora en cambio, pasa todo lo contrario. El otro dia fui a comrpar tomates de ensalada a la fruteria y como necesitaba mas cosas, pase por la fruteria, vi los tomates y el precio y me fui al mercadona, para volver despues a comprar.

En el mercadona, tomates con mejor punto de maduración (en la fruteria estaban muy verdosos), 10 centimos mas baratos el kilo. 

Y por otro lado, los precios de verduras, hortalizas y frutas, a pesar de la crisis, siguen muy altos comparados con la subida (ahora bajada) de las rentas de las familias.

En mi casa estabamos acostumbrados a comprar la fruta por cajas. Tanto en el pueblo, como en Barna (en una cooperativa de la zona de Martorrell, manzanas y peras, principalmente). 

Ahora, yo ya compra casi por piezas.

El otro dia vi los melocotones a 3,00 €/Kilo.

Las manzanas "pochas", las que antes daban a los animales, en la fruteria del "paki" del barrio, a 0,50 €/ k las he visto el año pasado. (no entro casi nunca) 

PD A ver a que precio veo los primeros rovellones, pueden alcanzar tranquilamente los 24 €/kilo.


----------



## Thom son (12 Sep 2013)

En el Mercadona no tienen tomates comestibles o digeribles. Tienen "cosas" con "mejor punto de maduración". Y esto desde hace años. Si hay una hortaliza que no se puede comprar en mercadona son los tomates, al menos en la tierra de las flores de la luz y del azar (que el azahar está muy devaluado).


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (12 Sep 2013)

Thom son dijo:


> En el Mercadona no tienen tomates comestibles o digeribles. Tienen "cosas" con "mejor punto de maduración". Y esto desde hace años. Si hay una hortaliza que no se puede comprar en mercadona son los tomates, al menos en la tierra de las flores de la luz y del azar (que el azahar está muy devaluado).



Porque tú no has visto los tomates que venden en las fruterias del extraradio de Barna. 

::::::::

Anda que no se nota con los que sembraba estos últimos años.

Pero muchas fruterias de esta zona son como "cadenas" o "franquicias" y los deben de comprar en el mismo sitio que el mercadona o peor.

Y las de los pakis, muchas venden lo que se tira en el mercabarna o donde sea. Y de regalado nada.

Aun queda algun pages que vende en su "garaje" de casa o a pie de carretera (en la carretera de las "basuras" de Viladecans-Gavà se disputan el sitio con las putillas :XX::XX::XX::XX.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Sep 2013)

¿Dónde se pueden conseguir palés usados? De tamaño más bien grande.

¿Preguntando en comercios directamente?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (12 Sep 2013)

Date una vuelta por algún polígono industrial, empresas de construcción... y pregunta si tienen alguno para tirar


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (12 Sep 2013)

Malditos caracoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! los odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!

se me han papeado los semilleros!!!!!! (eso me pasa por olvidadizo y dejarlos sobre la jardinera). 

Ni lechugas ni cebollas ni na de ná me ha quedado...


----------



## patroclus (12 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues mañana sembraré cebollas. A ver si soy capaz de sembrar al menos 40 o 50 bulbos.

He comprado 150 pero no las voy a poner todas de golpe.

¿Alguien sabe cuanto duran los bulbos sin estropearse?


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (12 Sep 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Malditos caracoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! los odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> se me han papeado los semilleros!!!!!! (eso me pasa por olvidadizo y dejarlos sobre la jardinera).
> 
> Ni lechugas ni cebollas ni na de ná me ha quedado...



Mas vale prevenir que curar.....otra vez prueba a colocar cerca del semillero una lata de cerveza cortada por la mitad enterrada a ras del suelo. Rellenas de cerveza hasta la mitad. Veras como caen todos los caracoles dentro de la lata. Son unos viciosos. 

Imagen mil palabras y tal. Fin de la cita.


----------



## endeudado (12 Sep 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Bueno, pues mañana sembraré cebollas. A ver si soy capaz de sembrar al menos 40 o 50 bulbos.
> 
> He comprado 150 pero no las voy a poner todas de golpe.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto duran los bulbos sin estropearse?



plantalos entre tanto en una bandeja de alvéolos ahí se desarrollarán y luego trasplantas al lugar definitivo

Cultivo de cebolla desde bulbo


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (12 Sep 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Bueno, pues mañana sembraré cebollas. A ver si soy capaz de sembrar al menos 40 o 50 bulbos.
> 
> He comprado 150 pero no las voy a poner todas de golpe.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto duran los bulbos sin estropearse?



Yo las sembré hace unos días. Variedades de Barletta y de Trebons (estas ultimas parece que son exquisitas)




NODIANO dijo:


> Malditos caracoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! los odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> se me han papeado los semilleros!!!!!! (eso me pasa por olvidadizo y dejarlos sobre la jardinera).
> 
> Ni lechugas ni cebollas ni na de ná me ha quedado...



Aun estás a tiempo


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (12 Sep 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> plantalos entre tanto en una bandeja de alvéolos ahí se desarrollarán y luego trasplantas al lugar definitivo
> 
> Cultivo de cebolla desde bulbo



Mañana colgare foto del semillero, tengo plantadas 60 cebollas para hacer calçots, y asi se hace una idea.


----------



## endeudado (12 Sep 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Mañana colgare foto del semillero, tengo plantadas 60 cebollas para hacer calçots, y asi se hace una idea.



a mi sólo me quedan en la tierra las que dejo para semilla, ahora estoy empezando a pasar la mula y acumulando estiércol de oveja, tango un montón de trabajo por aquí, colocar los goteros, hacer cercos de malla metálica para las zanahorias, rábanos y coles....


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (13 Sep 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> a mi sólo me quedan en la tierra las que dejo para semilla, ahora estoy empezando a pasar la mula y acumulando estiércol de oveja, tango un montón de trabajo por aquí, colocar los goteros, hacer cercos de malla metálica para las zanahorias, rábanos y coles....



Los semilleros los preparo en casa, en alveolos de plastico. Asi parece que controlo mas la germinacion, complejo de comadrona . Estos dias estoy recogiendo los ultimos tomates, calabacines, y algun melon que no madura. Para principios de octubre tirare estiercol, tambien de oveja. Plantar las cebollas, zanahorias, coles y las escarolas. Me encanta el huerto en invierno. )

El semillero.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Sep 2013)

Estoy a punto de recoger mi primera manzana , mi tesoro.

Cuando caigan todas las hojas, quiero recortar el manzano para ponerlo en espaldera, pregunta.

¿Conocéis algún cicatrizante natural para las ramas que corte?


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (13 Sep 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Mas vale prevenir que curar.....otra vez prueba a colocar cerca del semillero una lata de cerveza cortada por la mitad enterrada a ras del suelo. Rellenas de cerveza hasta la mitad. Veras como caen todos los caracoles dentro de la lata. Son unos viciosos.
> 
> Imagen mil palabras y tal. Fin de la cita.



JOJOJOJO... como haga eso en la siguiente imagen aparezco yo con los caracoles bebiendo birra... quien sabe, igual surge una bonita amistad NODIANO-caracolil )


Tomo nota. 



Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Aun estás a tiempo



Supongo que sí, es te finde habrá que entretenerse un poco... y a unas malas tiro de plantones. 



Eso sí, el brócoli se ha salvado :Baile:


----------



## Sealand (13 Sep 2013)

NODIANO dijo:


> Malditos caracoles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! los odio!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> se me han papeado los semilleros!!!!!! (eso me pasa por olvidadizo y dejarlos sobre la jardinera).
> 
> Ni lechugas ni cebollas ni na de ná me ha quedado...



Ya salió en otro hilo, lo mejor contra los gasterópodos es el cobre.

[YOUTUBE]MbDvhQMd-Dw[/YOUTUBE]

También podrías probar con cajas de este tipo:







En algunos modelos la trama es tan tupida que no permitiría el paso de gasterópodos e insectos de cierta embergadura. Yo lo uso en verano para protejer los semilleros del sol abrasador y en invierno para protejer las plantas del viento y porque condensan el rocío y me ahorran riegos.



Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy a punto de recoger mi primera manzana , mi tesoro.
> 
> Cuando caigan todas las hojas, quiero recortar el manzano para ponerlo en espaldera, pregunta.
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún cicatrizante natural para las ramas que corte?



¿Por qué no pruebas a usar pulpa de los aloes que la señora tiene en casa? No lo he usado pero tiene propiedades bactericidas y la pulpa seca rápidamente dejando una película que aislaría el corte del aire. El aloe es la planta más resistente a plagas y enfermedades que conozco. Si te sirve no creo que haya nada más lonchafinista que eso.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Sep 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> ¿Por qué no pruebas a usar pulpa de los aloes que la señora tiene en casa? No lo he usado pero tiene propiedades bactericidas y la pulpa seca rápidamente dejando una película que aislaría el corte del aire. El aloe es la planta más resistente a plagas y enfermedades que conozco. Si te sirve no creo que haya nada más lonchafinista que eso.



Buena idea , no he visto nada por internet sobre el Aloe en otras palntas.

Saludos


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (13 Sep 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Estoy a punto de recoger mi primera manzana , mi tesoro.
> 
> Cuando caigan todas las hojas, quiero recortar el manzano para ponerlo en espaldera, pregunta.
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún cicatrizante natural para las ramas que corte?



Cera de abeja. Les puedes añadir aceite esencial de tea tree (árbol de té). Es lo que yo he usado para el cerezo al que los antiguos inquilinos le metieron un tornillo y el pobre estaba enfermo.


----------



## patroclus (16 Sep 2013)

Una pregunta las patatas de supermercado se pueden sembrar?. Patatas que tienen ya sus yemas. Son buenas para sembrar o no.


----------



## rory (16 Sep 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Una pregunta las patatas de supermercado se pueden sembrar?. Patatas que tienen ya sus yemas. Son buenas para sembrar o no.



Si son de la variedad que te gusta y tienen ya yemas, pues sí.

Yo toda la vida he sembrado patata vieja que sobraba del año anterior y, a menos que ya esté muy seca y consumida, puede servir y es más barato que comprar patata de siembra.


----------



## patroclus (16 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> Si son de la variedad que te gusta y tienen ya yemas, pues sí.
> 
> Yo toda la vida he sembrado patata vieja que sobraba del año anterior y, a menos que ya esté muy seca y consumida, puede servir y es más barato que comprar patata de siembra.



Pues me viene muy bien porque aquí venden las patatas de siembra por cajones que debe llevar por lo menos 20kg y eso es mucho para mi.
Hoy he ido al DIA y vendían papas de buena calidad y muchas ya con la yema así que he aprovechado en comprar.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16 Sep 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Pues me viene muy bien porque aquí venden las patatas de siembra por cajones que debe llevar por lo menos 20kg y eso es mucho para mi.
> Hoy he ido al DIA y vendían papas de buena calidad y muchas ya con la yema así que he aprovechado en comprar.



Este año plante unas 15 patatas que tenia por casa, compradas en un supermecado y se me habian grillado, por probar. Salieron casi todas. 
Con las patatas de siembra te aseguras mas "exito" de germinacion.


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 Sep 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Una pregunta las patatas de supermercado se pueden sembrar?. Patatas que tienen ya sus yemas. Son buenas para sembrar o no.



Se pueden sembrar, pero su producción es muchísimo menor que las patatas especificas para ello.


----------



## jimmyjjohn (17 Sep 2013)

Enterradas muy poco, en turba negra humedecida y con un plástico por encima. A ver si empieza a asomar algo estos días, y luego a ponerlas un fluorescente por encima.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Sep 2013)

Antes no había patatas "de sembrar". Se curaban las de comer para que no grillaran y de las que brotaban los hijos, se cortaban y enterraban.

Las semillas de Monsanto tambien tienen "más producción"


----------



## Kalevala (17 Sep 2013)

Mis tomates (el fruto, no la planta) se ponen negros antes de madurar, sobre todo por la parte que no les da el sol.

Puede ser por frio nocturno (la temperatura baja hasta los 10 grados)? O les falta algun mineral?


----------



## Gorroto (17 Sep 2013)

Kalevala dijo:


> Mis tomates (el fruto, no la planta) se ponen negros antes de madurar, sobre todo por la parte que no les da el sol.
> 
> Puede ser por frio nocturno (la temperatura baja hasta los 10 grados)? O les falta algun mineral?



Es por ataque de hongos, excesos de humedad y falta de luz y calor, frios nocturnos y sobre todo neblinas, lainos de por la mañana (brumas) etc etc

Yo donde tengo mi huerta si quiero comer algun tomate tengo que tener siempre las tomateras pintadas enteras de azul, las trato todas las semanas doble: primero con mochila las empapo bien, y luego espolvoreo bien para que se quede pegado el producto... 

Cuando me descuido, aparecen los tomates con manchas negras etc etc y no como un tomate.

Yo toda la vida he tenido huerta, y cada año la hago mas pequeña, dado el enorme gasto que me produce en productos y tratamientos, aparte del curro y muchas veces la escasa productividad


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Sep 2013)

Aquí os presento mi primera manzana Fuji, la primera .....estaba excelente.
La he sacrificado porque las hojas estaban otra vez llenas de bichitos pero ella ha aguantado.

Pesaba unos 170gr.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Si podéis poneos un manzano aunque sea en tiesto.

Esta tarde plantaré brócolis, coliflor y lechuga maravilla.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (20 Sep 2013)

Gorroto, hamijo, igual deberías plantearte si tu clima es el adecuado para los tomates....


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Sep 2013)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> Gorroto, hamijo, igual deberías plantearte si tu clima es el adecuado para los tomates....



Igual es problema de la variedad, puede que haya alguna más adecuada para su zona.


----------



## jurbu (27 Sep 2013)

He añadido otra planta a la lista el Kalanchoe.





Esta planta tiene la característica inusual de producir brotes de nuevas plántulas a lo largo del envés de sus hojas, éstas cuando caen al suelo emiten raíces fácilmente





Envío de plántulas de 2 mm y no de semillas. 

Por las pruebas realizadas envueltas en una servilleta húmeda, introducidas en una cajita pequeña y todo dentro de un sobre no solo no se deterioraron al cabo de 5 días... sino que formaron sus raicillas... La planta se ha desarrollado con normalidad posteriormente.

Kalanchoe daigremontiana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## JackSmith (28 Sep 2013)

jurbu dijo:


> He añadido otra planta a la lista el Kalanchoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero son venenosas!! Hombre, es una manera barata de acabar con alguien, pero para un lonchafinista...


----------



## jurbu (28 Sep 2013)

JackSmith dijo:


> Pero son venenosas!! Hombre, es una manera barata de acabar con alguien, pero para un lonchafinista...



Depende de la dósis... supongo a todas horas no comerás espinacas.... en ese caso también serían venenosas. No te quedes en la primera línea.



> Todas las partes de esta planta son tóxicas, contiene un glucósido cardíaco, la daigremontianina, cuyos efectos pueden ser fatales en niños y pequeños animales.La investigación clínica efectuada sobre las kalanchoe indica que *puede haber toxicidad si se abusa de la planta* y *señala que hasta dosis de 5 gramos de planta por kilo de peso no hay toxicidad (esto equivale a unos 350 gramos de hoja para una persona de 70 kilos, que es una dosis de cuatro a diez veces superior a la aconsejada)*.



[YOUTUBE]vc_F2aSr0dA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Sep 2013)

Muy buenas elproximo fds voy a sacar mis patatas, el problema es que dan lluvias durante toda la semana, ¿voy a tener problemas para sacarlas o conservarlas o es mejor hacerlo con la tierra humeda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Sep 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Muy buenas elproximo fds voy a sacar mis patatas, el problema es que dan lluvias durante toda la semana, ¿voy a tener problemas para sacarlas o conservarlas o es mejor hacerlo con la tierra humeda?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Recoger patatas en tierra húmeda es un verdadero suplicio. Las herramientas se embarran y pesan el triple.
Ademas de que luego tendrás que lavarlas y dejarlas secar bien antes de almacenarlas.
Con tierra seca se recogen bien, no hay que limpiar herramientas y las patatas las almacenas con la misma.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Recoger patatas en tierra húmeda es un verdadero suplicio. Las herramientas se embarran y pesan el triple.
> Ademas de que luego tendrás que lavarlas y dejarlas secar bien antes de almacenarlas.
> Con tierra seca se recogen bien, no hay que limpiar herramientas y las patatas las almacenas con la misma.




Eso que me dices ya me temia yo.....:


----------



## Jorkomboi (28 Sep 2013)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Eso que me dices ya me temia yo.....:



De todas formas no te preocupes, las patatas aguantan bien bajo tierra durante 1-2 semanas incluso después de haberles segado el tallo a la planta. Solo espera a que este la tierra seca.


----------



## ax% (30 Sep 2013)

Puedo conseguir que me dejen 1 Ha.regadio en Huesca, norte de Tamarite. Actualmente esta abandonado. El alquiler es muy bajo. Que puedo cultivar que pueda ser rentable teniendo en cuenta que solo podré ir desde BCN una vez cada 15 dias?.
Había pensado en la paulownia... aunque ignoro si esta en el rango de temperaturas... Alguno tiene sugerencias....


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Oct 2013)

Es una planta preciosa y muy dura, salvo para el frio. Muere sin bajar de 0 grados. Se reproduce por hijuelos, esquejes de hoja, de tallo...tiene un gran potencial invasivo en clima mediterráneo, así que cuidadín si se planta en exterior.

Es el draigemontiana, no?



jurbu dijo:


> He añadido otra planta a la lista el Kalanchoe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endeudado (4 Oct 2013)

ax% dijo:


> Puedo conseguir que me dejen 1 Ha.regadio en Huesca, norte de Tamarite. Actualmente esta abandonado. El alquiler es muy bajo. Que puedo cultivar que pueda ser rentable teniendo en cuenta que solo podré ir desde BCN una vez cada 15 dias?.
> Había pensado en la paulownia... aunque ignoro si esta en el rango de temperaturas... Alguno tiene sugerencias....



no creo que saques rentabilidad si sólo puedes atenderlo dos veces al mes


----------



## ax% (7 Oct 2013)

endeudado dijo:


> no creo que saques rentabilidad si sólo puedes atenderlo dos veces al mes



Tampoco pretendo retirarme... Si da algo más que para los gastos sería suficiente. Se trata de buscar alternativas en el sector agrario y aprender.


----------



## Thom son (8 Oct 2013)

Albricias conforeros. Hoy voy a recojer los últimos tomates de aquellos esmirriados plantones que me vendieron como "brotes de rabanito" para ensalada un ¡18 de Junio! en ECI. En vez de comérmelos todos retiré, como dije en su momento, 21 para su trasplante a macetas. En total habré recogido mas o menos un centenar de frutos de todas las clases: de pera, canarios, raf, raf pata negra, valenciano...

Es por lo que recomiendo, desde la ignorancia y humildad del novato con suerte, el empleo de estos microplantones que evitan el primer paso del proceso, plantado y germinado, para ahorrar tiempo y trabajo. Supongo que en la tarrina habría unos 200 o mas de estos brotes por... 2 escasos leuros. Y aún tengo 2 matas de pimientos y otras dos de guindillas que están a punto de cosechar, también del mismo lote (eso sí, rabanitos no conseguí ni uno). Y ya lanzado hace quince días plante ajos y van como motos...

PD: my wife pronosticaba un rotundo fracaso, "que no iba a recojer ni uno", decía. Durante un mes ha tenido que escuchar cuando se disponía a atacar la ensalada que "no iba a comer nada".


----------



## patroclus (11 Oct 2013)

Maíz dulce,

Estoy recogiendo unas mazorcas de maíz dulce. Quisiera saber como hacer para guardar 2 mazorcas para semillas y cuando puedo volver a plantar esos granos de maíz. Porque tengo ganas de volver a plantarlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Oct 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Maíz dulce,
> 
> Estoy recogiendo unas mazorcas de maíz dulce. Quisiera saber como hacer para guardar 2 mazorcas para semillas y cuando puedo volver a plantar esos granos de maíz. Porque tengo ganas de volver a plantarlo.



Guárdalas boca abajo en lugar seco que no les dé el sol, se deben secar bien, perder el agua interna, si no germinarán. Normalmente se colgaban en el techo cerca de las lumbres.

Y antes de volver a plantarlas las debes poner en remojo.

Por lo que leo por la red.

De momento no sé más.


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Oct 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Maíz dulce,
> 
> Estoy recogiendo unas mazorcas de maíz dulce. Quisiera saber como hacer para guardar 2 mazorcas para semillas y cuando puedo volver a plantar esos granos de maíz. Porque tengo ganas de volver a plantarlo.



Nosotros antiguamente las pelábamos y las dejábamos colgando en un cuarto fresco y seco. Cuando el maíz (en canarias lo llamamos millo) se secaba completamente (se queda duro al taco como la madera) lo desgranábamos y lo metíamos en una botella/garrafón de cristal, así los ratones no se lo comían.

Y para plantarlos había gente que los dejaba de remojo y otros no, nosotros nunca lo hicimos.


----------



## Carbonilla (19 Oct 2013)

Hola hortelanos, sólo entro para comentaros que ayer cayó en mi balcón una avispa asiática _vespa velutina_. La verdad es que el bicho impresiona por su tamaño.
Yo vivo en el interior de Guipúzcoa y hace poco, hablando con un amigo apicultor, me decía que ya es algo a lo que se están acostumbrando aunque sea un gran problema.
Este año, además, la primavera fue tan mala que apenas ha habido cosecha de miel de acacia (la variedad propia de esta zona)

Según he leído aquí: Donostia.org - Avispa asiática

Estas avispas llegaron a Burdeos en un contenedor desde China. Da miedo pensar con qué facilidad se puede alterar un ecosistema... ienso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Oct 2013)

Aquí no llega el frío ni queriendo, las castañas nos las vamos a comer en bañador ...quizás el martes que viene voy a buscar unas cuantas.

A ver si recuerdo la crema de castañas del año pasado :baba:


----------



## ax% (22 Oct 2013)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Aquí no llega el frío ni queriendo, las castañas nos las vamos a comer en bañador ...quizás el martes que viene voy a buscar unas cuantas.
> 
> A ver si recuerdo la crema de castañas del año pasado :baba:



A no ser que sea un secreto -como con las setas- ¿Donde es posible encontrar castañas? Me parece una actividad interesante....


----------



## Torimbia (22 Oct 2013)

ax% dijo:


> A no ser que sea un secreto -como con las setas- ¿Donde es posible encontrar castañas? Me parece una actividad interesante....



En Asturias se encuentra un castaño cada dos pasos. Y nadie recoge las castañas, así que no hay ningún problema. Excepto que se salte a una finca privada y se dé con un propietario picajoso.

Da bastante pena ver las castañas pudriendose por el suelo. Hace unas décadas recogerlas era una de las ocupaciones de otoño y se consumían y conservaban como una parte muy importante de la dieta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (22 Oct 2013)

Torimbia dijo:


> En Asturias se encuentra un castaño cada dos pasos. Y nadie recoge las castañas, así que no hay ningún problema. Excepto que se salte a una finca privada y se dé con un propietario picajoso.
> 
> Da bastante pena ver las castañas pudriendose por el suelo. Hace unas décadas recogerlas era una de las ocupaciones de otoño y se consumían y conservaban como una parte muy importante de la dieta.
> 
> Un saludo.



Qué envidia, ojalá tuviera yo castaños por aquí, me iba a poner las botas...


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (22 Oct 2013)

Hola hortelanos!!! llevo tiempo sin pasar por aquí...

Este finde pasado me he surtido de tomates (con el tiempo que hace y todavía siguen creciendo) granadas, caquis, calabazas y maíz dulce. 

Mañana toca papear migas con la granada (_firgen_ santa que ricas), pondré los caquis a "curar" (para que no dejen la boca rasposa) y la cena una crema de calabaza dulce con un par de mazorcas... qué feliz soy con tan poco


PD: también he dado cuenta de los últimos higos que quedaban (jodó, que pan de higos o bollo como se dice en mi tierra más rico me ha salido)

Además, en breve toca recoger las nueces ñam ñam


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Oct 2013)

ax% dijo:


> A no ser que sea un secreto -como con las setas- ¿Donde es posible encontrar castañas? Me parece una actividad interesante....



Cerca de casa 

Fuera bromas, aquí no es como Asturias ( que suerte :baba, creo que eras cerca de Barcelona. 
En el Montseny y en el Maresme zona del Corredor, montañas detrás de Calella y Sant pol.....aunque creo que este año no tengo ni que ir  mi compi de aventuras se adelantó y dice que tiene para coger empacho.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (22 Oct 2013)

Hola, yonkis de la azadilla ::

Este año no tengo tiempo para huerto de invierno :S Aún así, cuando pueda echaré algo de simiente de lechuga, ciboulettes y puerros, quizás algún haba. Pero en plan desordenado y que se las apañen como puedan.

El otro día desmonté y esparcí el compost, quité las matas y corté las últimas zanahorias, tomates y calabacines. No sé si podar los almendros, tienen dos años y el año pasado los podé fuerte...Pero han doblado su altura, uno supera los 3 metros, y no sé si bajarlo un poco y aligerarle el ramaje, dejando 4 principales despuntadas y el resto fuera.


Otro tema, ando pensando en un hilo sobre transgénicos, en plan "hilo oficial", para centralizar información y estimular el debate. Os parece buena idea? Iría mejor aquí o en "temas calientes"? Si tal os aviso cuando le haya dado forma e intentamos mantenerlo medianamente activo. Creo que puede ser muy productivo: es un tema muy disperso en burbuja (y poco tratado para su importancia), en los medios generalistas se da una visión hegemónica y en los submundos de la red hay mucha paja, mucha falacia y no pocos magufazos sueltos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Oct 2013)

Ponlo en el principal que eso si es transgénico 

Lo veo bien en Consumo o en Calientes..... no sabría exactamente donde ponerlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Nov 2013)

Bueno hormigos como va.

Esta tarde estuvo con unos amigos y un montón de niños en la montaña suerte que no había por todo eran gritos por aquí!!!! por aquíiiii!!!! y así no s epuede coger setas........

Cogimos una bolsa de Camagrocs y alguna Trompreta de la Mort.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ya os pondré la receta de Crema de Castañas para chuparse los dedos.


----------



## ax% (16 Nov 2013)

Un conocido conoce un campesino -mejor... un propietario de tierras.. pues lo de campesino parece que ya lo deja- que alquila parcelas en el Maresme a urbanitas para que ejerzan de cultivadores domingueros. ¿Alguien conoce los precios en la zona -Cabrera y alrededores-? Es para tener una idea antes de hablar con él.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (5 Dic 2013)

Si que teneis abandonado el hilo, esta en los infiernos del foro.

En fin, solo entro para anunciaros que ya ha arrancado en el Baix Llobregat la campaña de:

*ROBOS *

Todas las naranjas le han "volado" en una tarde a un matrimonio amigo de mi madre.

Y las que no se llevan las dejan en el suelo, vamos que arrasan el arbol y roban y ademas destrozan lo que no quieren.


----------



## Thom son (5 Dic 2013)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Si que teneis abandonado el hilo, esta en los infiernos del foro.
> 
> En fin, solo entro para anunciaros que ya ha arrancado en el Baix Llobregat la campaña de:
> 
> ...



Ya se ha dicho antes. En el "Levante Feliz" hay zonas de huertos que ya no se cultivan. ¿Para el precio que ofertan los intermediarios o para que se lleve la cosecha otro o tener que dormir con la escopeta junto a la cosecha a la luna de Valencia?

España va camino del subdesarrollo, pero esta vez sin el recurso de cultivar su propio alimento. Lo ¿peor? es que ya se están echando de menos otros tiempos en que había trabajo y seguridad.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Dic 2013)

Warren dijo:


> que no decaiga el hilo.... este invierno estoy liadisimo con el trabajo y el huerto de invierno ná de ná salvo habas...
> 
> eso sí de naranjas estoy hasta las orejas... la semana que viene toca hacer mermelada para los proximos meses, porque de tanta naranja fresca y zumo las voy a aborrecer...
> 
> tema *fresas*... que soy novato.. en enero se pueden plantar ya o mejor espero?



Tengo fresales hace 2 años que quieres saber?

Si son las plántulas espérate a que pasen las heladas si hay en tu zona, o planta en invernadero.

Si son semillas plántalas ya en invernadero.

Nosotros no paramos de tener de Mayo a Octubre.

Único problema las babosas. A la que se empiezan a poner rojas te hacen un remiendo bonito.
Si eres más rápido que las babosas cuando empiecen a perder el color verde y tengan unas motitas rojas las arrancas, las dejas al aire alejadas de insectos y en 3 días las tienes completamente rojas.


Yo me espero a Enero-Febrero a podar el manzano.

Saludos


----------



## Gort (22 Dic 2013)

Warren dijo:


> eso sí de naranjas estoy hasta las orejas... la semana que viene toca hacer mermelada para los proximos meses, porque de tanta naranja fresca y zumo las voy a aborrecer...



Jaja...ahora entiendo por que mis compañeros de trabajo que tienen huertos de naranjos en Valencia me traen tantas bolsas llenas de kilos de naranjas. Tengo naranjas (riquísimas, por cierto) para meses gracias a ellos. Supongo que tendrán sobreproducción.

Aquí, el clima tan duro con heladas de noviembre a mayo, no permite cultivar huerto en invierno. Encima, los abuelos del pueblo me dicen que no cultive, que es muy esclavo y muy duro. Pero estoy echándole el ojo a algún terreno de regadío muy cerca del río para comprar.


----------



## garrison (23 Dic 2013)

patroclus dijo:


> Maíz dulce,
> 
> Estoy recogiendo unas mazorcas de maíz dulce. Quisiera saber como hacer para guardar 2 mazorcas para semillas y cuando puedo volver a plantar esos granos de maíz. Porque tengo ganas de volver a plantarlo.



Está tirado, solo tienes que dejarlas secar bien y guardar los granos.

Yo lo hice así el año pasado y sin problemas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Dic 2013)

¿Poner un semillerito de lechugas ahora para ir adelantando estaría bien, o sería contraproducente? Me puede la impaciencia...

Datos: Castilla norte, lechuga verde de invierno y de roble, el semillero sería en jardinera puesta contra una pared y abandonado a su suerte hasta el repique y transplante. 

El huerto anda parado, sólo he dejado unas pocas acelgas que ya se han medioasilvestrado (con mi consentimiento), y alguna fresa de vez en cuando. Da penica, todo podado y ''feo'' por mi experimento de acolchado (cartones, tomateras secas, compost a medio hacer...), a ver si en un par de meses empieza otra vez a ponerse curioso.

Estéticamente, las mayores alegrías de esta época son las bocas de dragón (florecen todo el año), las siemprevivas (son plantas de alta montaña: es su clima propicio) y las opuntia humifusa, que en invierno se arrugan y adoptan un bonito color rojizo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ene 2014)

Las lechugas las pondría porque si crecen siempre las puedes proteger en una maceta.

Aquí va mi avance:

No hay manera de que haga frío , espero que Enero-Febrero lo sea, que era lo previsto para podar el manzano, pero han empezado a salir las primeras yemas al manzano, peral y granado :8:....y he adelantado la poda del manzano.

Este el manzano para poner en espaldera, más concretamente en Minarete de dos tallos (según libro enciclopedia del cultivo de frutas y hortalizas edit. Blume)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Los tallos los he protegido del rozamiento de las cuerdas con cámara de caucho de una rueda de moto, así como reforzado la unión central de los dos tallos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

El árbol lo compré con 3 años y ahora hará 5.
A ver si da algo está primavera.


----------



## angek (3 Ene 2014)

Señores. 


Para esta navidad, y para mi pisete enano, me he hecho (me han regalao) de un aparatejo llamado EasyGreen. 







Es un "sprouter", un cacharro para auto regar brotes que hace de invernadero. 

No he llegado a cosechar aún, pero considerando el valor nutricional de los brotes y el espacio que ocupa, se me antoja una forma factible de "tener huerto" aun en el lugar más pequeño y con el mínimo tiempo. 

No sé si estoy contento, pero si cumple, parece una buena inversión.

Iré informando


----------



## Thom son (5 Ene 2014)

Curiosité of topic (para ir calentando el hilo de cara a la nueva temporada).

No sé porqué leches una rama de una tomatera que dió sus frutos en verano ha sobrevivido en una terraza que, ahora en invierno, no tiene sol -o apenas tendrá unos escasos minutos::. Estaba protegida por un plastico y, tal vez por eso en diciembre echó un par de flores :8:que, para mi sorpresa se han convertido en dos bolitas verdes que me tienen admirado.

Seguramente han aprovechado los 18 - 20 grados de estos días para intentar la hazaña pero no creo que duren, no sé de dónde sacan la energía:rolleye:

PD: Igual esperan repetir ciclo.

También me quedan por recolectar dos pimientos que ya crecieron poco y la multiplanta de pebreras de la india aún está dando sus últimos frutos (en absoluto se ha deshojado). Los ajos van pirulando pese a todo, las cebollas parecen aletargadas como esperando que alargue el día.

Ya sé que no es un gran reportaje pero... ej lo ke ai, ha falta de las haportaciones abistuales de los jrandes hajricultores del forro


----------



## Armando Kasitas (7 Ene 2014)

Thom son dijo:


> Curiosité of topic (para ir calentando el hilo de cara a la nueva temporada).
> 
> No sé porqué leches una rama de una tomatera que dió sus frutos en verano ha sobrevivido en una terraza que, ahora en invierno, no tiene sol -o apenas tendrá unos escasos minutos::. Estaba protegida por un plastico y, tal vez por eso en diciembre echó un par de flores :8:que, para mi sorpresa se han convertido en dos bolitas verdes que me tienen admirado.
> 
> ...



Buenas
En un par de semanitas se le quitarán las dudas con los tomates. Hasta ahora, poco invierno ha habido.
Saludos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Ene 2014)

A ver, amantes del lúpulo, una consulta: ¿es buen momento para plantar rizomas? ¿hasta cuándo? Estaba pensando en pillar alguno para probar y tal, visto que de semilla no hay manera de que salgan adelante (dos intentos de 20 semillas, 4 germinaciones, 0 supervivientes). Si se os ocurre algún sitio donde lo vendan a precios razonables, a poder ser español, os agradecería la referencia (o si alguno tiene pues podríamos tratar de llegar a un acuerdo).




angek dijo:


> Señores.
> 
> 
> Para esta navidad, y para mi pisete enano, me he hecho (me han regalao) de un aparatejo llamado EasyGreen.
> ...




Yo me compré un germinador bastante tocho, para semilleros (era como de 60x40). Un artefacto sencillo: la parte de abajo tiene tres líneas de calor suave, la de arriba es plástico duro transparente, con dos ventanitas de ventilación regulables.

El invento rula cojonudamente, incluso sin enchufar, pero hay que ventilar todo lo que puedas para evitar hongos y crecimientos etiolados (tallos muy finos y poco robustos), y como eso ahora mismo no es posible, lo tengo infrautilizado, de simple caja para bulbos y semillas :: Lo dicho, para adelantar con los semilleros es un buen invento, pero hay que estar pendiente. Si se tiene una terraza o espacio análogo resguardado del agua y el viento, con luz abundante y enchufe puede ser un buen complemento.

Los de brotes como el tuyo los miré, pero se me quedaban pequeños para mis propósitos de sacar plantines para el huerto (o para maceteros). Lo de comer brotes tampoco acaba de convencerme, aunque a decir verdad, los de aclareo de semilleros de lechuga están muy ricos.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (5 Feb 2014)

Hola hortelanos y malas hierbas

Tengo una preguntica: ¿Cómo diablos evitas que los jabalíes te la líen parda en el huerto?

Los muy cabrones me han jodido medio huerto (coles, rábanos, coliflores, lechugas...) y bueno... no se les puede hacer daño porque se me cae el pelo. 


Así que... métodos para alejar jabalíes. Por la orografía me es completamente inviable cercar el huerto (a parte que me saldría por un pastizal).


----------



## Daniya (5 Feb 2014)

NODIANO dijo:


> Hola hortelanos y malas hierbas
> 
> Tengo una preguntica: ¿Cómo diablos evitas que los jabalíes te la líen parda en el huerto?
> 
> ...



Repartir por el huerto ropa usada, sucia y sudada.
El olor de nuestra orina.
Pero como son mu listos si no apareces en unos días, igual se la rinfanfinfla.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Feb 2014)

Daniya dijo:


> Repartir por el huerto ropa usada, sucia y sudada.
> El olor de nuestra orina.
> Pero como son mu listos si no pareces en unos días, igual se la rinfanfinfla.



En algunos sitios iban a las peluquerias y recogian el pelo. Yo creo que es mejor peluqueria femenina, entre los tintes y los mejunjes les olera mas raro.

Tal vez un pastor electrico que les de calambritos o una alarma que haga mucho ruido.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Feb 2014)

NODIANO dijo:


> Hola hortelanos y malas hierbas
> 
> Tengo una preguntica: ¿Cómo diablos evitas que los jabalíes te la líen parda en el huerto?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2x1 (6 Feb 2014)

Una pregunta para la comunidad hortelana:
*
¿Si quisierais montar una huerta y dispusieseis ya de terreno, por donde empezaríais?*

En la zona donde tengo la parcela hay muchos párajos y conejos, los conejos son una plaga. La parcela tiene tras la valla de cerdado un murete de bloques de hormigon prefabricado a modo de jardinera perimetral, pero los conejos lo saltan como gatos y se meten dentro. Los párajos que hay por allí son insectivoros: mirlos, rabilargos, tortolas, gorriones, jilgeros... pero a la higuera y a los nisperos que tengo le meten fino. Los rabilargos son parajos que juegan en otra liga. Son preciosos pero son unos bandidos, esperan a que los higos estén en su punto para meterle el pico. Le dan a todo. ¿Me pasará lo mismo con las verduras? ¿Necesitaría un invernadero de arcos?

Respecto a los conejos he pensado hacer una valla perimetral en la zona donde ponga la huerta, con una malla de pvc rígida de al menos 80 cm y postes de madera tratada en autoclave. 

En este momento no vivo allí todo el año y esa es quizá la mayor dificultad. Necesitaría plantar cosas con poco mantenimiento.

Tengo un par de libros de cultivo y yo mismo he cultivado algunas cosas aqui en la ciudad y me gusta la jardinería. Tengo más o menos los concepto básicos claros. Tambien tengo a mi tio que tiene una huerta urbana y me puede pasar semillas, esquejes y todo tipo de simientes. La verdad es que mi tio está hecho un hortelano de primera. No exagero si digo que su huerta es la más bonita de todo el parque. Tiene hasta el ultimo centímetro cuadrado aprovechado. Es increible lo que saca de allí.

La dificultad mia es que no vivo allí todo el año.

Parto de una tierra arenosa rodeada de soleras de hormigón, más o menos unos 80 metros cuadrados; la tierra es como de bosque de pinos. ¿Como cuantas cubas de compost necesitaria?

Respecto al sistema de riego tengo claro que lo haría por goteo con grifitos inviduales por cada hilera. ¿Veis necesario poner desde el principio una "abonadora" para meter abono liquido?

Cualquier idea que me deis será bien recibida.

Un saludo


----------



## elrasillas (6 Feb 2014)

Para los jabalies yo he oido usar un paño impregnado de Zotal, pelo humano de una barberia, de todoooo.
Si piensas usar un pastor eléctrico mírate uno que se pueda conectar a solar. Algunos pastores baratos no duran nada. Aquí los tienes http://www.todojaulas.es


----------



## Thom son (13 Feb 2014)

Excusa para el reflote-duda:

Mi planta de guindillas, que hasta ahora había conservado sus hojas al par que daba sus últimos frutos, ha "desarrollado" en sus hojas una especie de brillos que semeja el residuo que dejan los caracoles por donde pasan. 

1) ¿Ezo cualo é lo que é?
2) ¿El jabón potásico está indicado para esa plaga? ¿En qué proporción?


----------



## soca1 (13 Feb 2014)

Thom son dijo:


> Excusa para el reflote-duda:
> 
> Mi planta de guindillas, que hasta ahora había conservado sus hojas al par que daba sus últimos frutos, ha "desarrollado" en sus hojas una especie de brillos que semeja el residuo que dejan los caracoles por donde pasan.
> 
> ...



No se de donde eres, pero esa planta seguramente estara hibernando. 

No te preocupes, igual hasta pierde mas hojas, en primavera rebrotara.

Puedes darle con el potásico.. "mi proporción" con el potásico hacendado era una cucharada sopera por litro de agua.

Saludos.


----------



## raum (13 Feb 2014)

2x1 dijo:


> Una pregunta para la comunidad hortelana:
> *
> ¿Si quisierais montar una huerta y dispusieseis ya de terreno, por donde empezaríais?*
> 
> ...



Hola:

Lo de los pajaros es facil arreglarlo, una red por encima de la higuera cuando la higuera tenga los higos verdes y listo. Te picotearan los que esten pegados a la red pero se salvaran la mayoria.

A las verduras los pajaros no le suelen atacar.

Los conejos es otro cantar, yo tengo vallado el terreno y aparte les tengo puesta una tela metalica a todos los arbolitos pequeños(los cabrones roen el tronco y joden el arbol). La huerta tambien tiene una minicerca que de momento me aguanta y hace que desistan de entrar. El primer año me entraron(no tenia la minicerca) y en una semana(solo voy los findes) no dejaron ni las cebollas.

Con ese tipo de tierra no tengo ni idea, la mia es arcillosa y solo le hecho estiercol de cabra y oveja que le pido a uno de por alli. Aparte de paja para el acolchado.

Con lo de plantar no lo tengo claro, porque no se de donde eres ni el clima que tienes. Yo vivo en el sur y solo voy los fines de semana y planto de todo, dependiendo de la estacion claro.


----------



## Klendathu (13 Feb 2014)

Hola, ¿Y poner un buho de plástico en la zona de los árboles?, en los barcos se hace y parece que funciona bastante bien para evitar que los pájaros aniden. 

En un video vi un sistema que me gusto y que voy a a poner en práctica para proteger algunos árboles y arbustos de las gallinas. Consiste en un neumático viejo (para la huerta usaria los de tractor, como si fueran bancales), pasar el árbol recien plantado por el hueco del neumatico y atornillar una malla de gallinero alrededor del perímetro. 

Me pareció fácil y rápido, si hiciera bancales así, dejaria la malla unos 40cm larga sobre el terreno para evitar que los conejos escarben y los pintaria de colores para organizarme con las rotaciones.


Saludos


----------



## nando551 (13 Feb 2014)

Os puede parecer una tonteria, a lo mejor lo es, pero de oidas, que es bueno echar una meada de vez en cuando por los lindes de la huerta, si es que está pegada la bosque.

No sé el efecto que hará en jabalies, pero con los corzos funciona.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2014 at 23:27 ----------

Para proteger los frutales de los pájaros se suele poner una red de pesca o una malla de tela.


----------



## raum (14 Feb 2014)

Klendathu dijo:


> Hola, ¿Y poner un buho de plástico en la zona de los árboles?, en los barcos se hace y parece que funciona bastante bien para evitar que los pájaros aniden.
> 
> En un video vi un sistema que me gusto y que voy a a poner en práctica para proteger algunos árboles y arbustos de las gallinas. Consiste en un neumático viejo (para la huerta usaria los de tractor, como si fueran bancales), pasar el árbol recien plantado por el hueco del neumatico y atornillar una malla de gallinero alrededor del perímetro.
> 
> ...




Con la malla te sobra, los conejos no escarban para comerse las raices de los arboles, roen el tronco. Lo de los neumaticos es un engorro a no ser que ya los tengas y quieras utilizarlos antes de llevarlos a algun vertedero.


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Feb 2014)

Buenas a todos

Me dispongo en unas semanas a comprar una motozada honda. Mi duda es si comprar la de 1 velocidad, la de 1 velocidad y marcha atrás o la de 2 velocidades y marcha atrás. Como comprenderéis el precio entre unas y otras sube exponencialmente.


Tengo una huerta de 150 m2 que llevo cavando desde hace 4 años a mano, por lo que la tierra está mas o menos suelta está ya limpia de piedras. El suelo, es franco-arcilloso.

Me compro la motoazada para ahorrar tiempo pues me paso fines de semana enteros cavando y me gustaría emplear mi tiempo en más cosas, no sólo en destripar terrones.


De las 3, hermanos hortelanos ¿Que motoazada me recomendáis?

PD: chincheta para este hilo ya¡


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Feb 2014)

Archimandrita dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Me dispongo en unas semanas a comprar una motozada honda. Mi duda es si comprar la de 1 velocidad, la de 1 velocidad y marcha atrás o la de 2 velocidades y marcha atrás. Como comprenderéis el precio entre unas y otras sube exponencialmente.
> 
> ...



Yo diría que la de 1 velocidad SIN marcha atrás es suficiente. La velocidad se regula con el aire y no pesa mucho. Los giros cerrados le pillas el tranquillo enseguida. 

¡Más vale maña que fuerza! 
que las primeras veces que llevé una motohazada me dejaba la espalda intentando meterla en vereda jajajaja Todos hemos tenido una primera vez.


Elijas la que elijas, vas a flipar en colores con el cambio.


----------



## 2x1 (14 Feb 2014)

Muchas gracias *raum*, voy a tomar buena nota de todo lo que comentas.

La parcela está en la provincia de Huelva, que es un clima ideal, caluroso y muy húmedo. Está en una zona de litoral muy cerca del mar por eso la tierra es arenosa y un tanto ácida. No tiene problemas de salitre porque no es la tierra original sino que hemos elevado la parcela. Donde está la huerta proyectada es una mezcla entre tierra de pinos y tierra de préstamo (la que usan para asentar carreteras). 

De momento como trabajos pendientes tengo:

1. Mejorar el terreno.

2. Construir una valla de protección anticonejos.

3. Instalar un sistema de riego por goteo.

4. Construir un semillero básico con baldas de madera y plástico para sacar plantas.


Todo eso está pendiente antes de poner nada sobre la tierra. El principal impedimento que creo que debo tener en cuenta es que hasta que viva allí todo el año, solo puedo ir los fines de semana. Como no quiero frustrarme me gustaría plantar cosas fáciles y que tengan garantías. Melones, sandias, patatas...cosas sencillas, con recolecta fácil. ¿Como veis esta idea?

Sobre el compost, porque yo no quiero estiércol sino compost, me gustaría saber si hay alguna manera de desinfectarlo. He pensado en cal viva. Algo que mate los huevos de mosquitos, garrapatas y pulgas. La cal es a su vez para quitarle acidez. No se si hay otra cosa mejor o si la cal es efectiva como desparasitante. No tengo experiencia sobre esto. 

Como os podeis imaginar tengo muchas ganas de ponerme manos a la obra pero me da que hasta el año próximo no lo voy a ver dando fruto y es que voy con un presupuesto ultralonchafinista.


----------



## raum (15 Feb 2014)

2x1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias *raum*, voy a tomar buena nota de todo lo que comentas.
> 
> La parcela está en la provincia de Huelva, que es un clima ideal, caluroso y muy húmedo. Está en una zona de litoral muy cerca del mar por eso la tierra es arenosa y un tanto ácida. No tiene problemas de salitre porque no es la tierra original sino que hemos elevado la parcela. Donde está la huerta proyectada es una mezcla entre tierra de pinos y tierra de préstamo (la que usan para asentar carreteras).
> 
> ...



Si vas a ir todos los fines de semana lo del riego por goteo puede esperar y mas en huelva, un buen acolchado con paja hace maravillas aparte de ir mejorando la tierra, yo estoy en murcia lindando con almeria con un clima muy seco y solo riego los findes.

Con lo del compost no te puedo ayudar, soy relativamente nuevo en esto y yo con el estiercol voy bien. Seguro que otros foreros mas curtidos podran darte buenos consejos.

Yo empece plantando un poco de todo y asi he ido aprendiendo(y lo que me falta). Para empezar creo que es mejor ir a un vivero y complar planteles de lo que quieras plantar. El desembolso economico es ridiculo(un plantel de lechuga me parece que vale 0,2 cts o incluso menos dependiendo de la variedad). Lo dificil es aprender a preparar la tierra y a usar la azada :XX::XX:.


----------



## Torimbia (15 Feb 2014)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Yo diría que la de 1 velocidad SIN marcha atrás es suficiente. La velocidad se regula con el aire y no pesa mucho. Los giros cerrados le pillas el tranquillo enseguida.
> 
> ¡Más vale maña que fuerza!
> que las primeras veces que llevé una motohazada me dejaba la espalda intentando meterla en vereda jajajaja Todos hemos tenido una primera vez.
> ...



100% de acuerdo.

150 metros cuadrados son los que acabo de trabajar antesdeayer para plantar patatas y se hace en menos de una hora con la mula mecánica. 

No hace falta para nada que te tires a motocultores con marchas que son mucho más pesados y cuestan un pastizal. Busca la mula más barata que encuentres siempre que tenga un ancho de trabajo razonable. Porque algunos modelos con cuatro fresas sólo trabajan medio metro en cada pasada y así no hay manera.

Arranca toda la cubierta vegetal y palotea en los sitios que pueda estar demasiado duro para que las fresas penetren bien. Y no se te ocurra trabajar el terreno demasiado húmedo o sólo conseguirás un barrizal.

El dolor de espalda y las agujetas en brazos y manos los tienes asegurados la primera vez. Luego ya aprenderás a aprovechar tu peso, hacer los giros fáciles en las esquinas y no tener que tirar como un burro de la máquina. Es sorprendente lo fácil que resulta una vez que le has pillado el truco.

Igual no sobra que te compres protección para los oidos porque hay modelos que producen un ruido que te acaba dejando con zumbidos al cabo de un rato. Y unas gafas de trabajo por lo que te pueda saltar y unos buenos guantes. Y no metas mano a las fresas con el motor encendido para sacar cuerdas o similares que no serías el primero que se lleve un susto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Feb 2014)

Torimbia dijo:


> 100% de acuerdo.
> 
> 150 metros cuadrados son los que acabo de trabajar antesdeayer para plantar patatas y se hace en menos de una hora con la mula mecánica.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. Me compraré sin duda la de una sola marcha. GRACIAS


----------



## gunner_yo (16 Feb 2014)

Yo hoy plante 15 kilos de patata jaerla las enterre y quedao el terreno plano, me dijeron k cuando tengan 20 cm las plantan las tendré k aporcar y dejar surcos para el riego.
Ahora la duda, hoy las enterre pero no las regue nada. Aguantaran así sin riego?


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 Feb 2014)

gunner_yo dijo:


> Yo hoy plante 15 kilos de patata jaerla las enterre y quedao el terreno plano, me dijeron k cuando tengan 20 cm las plantan las tendré k aporcar y dejar surcos para el riego.
> Ahora la duda, hoy las enterre pero no las regue nada. Aguantaran así sin riego?



El problema de plantar las patatas en suelo plano en vez de en lo alto del camellón de un surco, es que las patatas van a estar mas tiempo recibiendo humedad, mucha humedad no es buena para las patatas. 

Ademas, cuando las vayas a recolectar te vas a dejar la columna hecha una mierda, porque en suelo llano picas hacia abajo para sacar las patatas, en el camellón picas de lado.

Y no te preocupes por no haberlas regado al enterrarlas, aguantan varios días sin riego perfectamente siempre que sean patatas enteras, si las cortaste a la mitad hay que regarlas si o si al plantarlas.


----------



## gunner_yo (16 Feb 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> El problema de plantar las patatas en suelo plano en vez de en lo alto del camellón de un surco, es que las patatas van a estar mas tiempo recibiendo humedad, mucha humedad no es buena para las patatas.
> 
> Ademas, cuando las vayas a recolectar te vas a dejar la columna hecha una mierda, porque en suelo llano picas hacia abajo para sacar las patatas, en el camellón picas de lado.
> 
> Y no te preocupes por no haberlas regado al enterrarlas, aguantan varios días sin riego perfectamente siempre que sean patatas enteras, si las cortaste a la mitad hay que regarlas si o si al plantarlas.



Huuuuyyyyy pues si que las partí.
Y el problema es k ahora es muy jodido regarlas al no haber caballones


----------



## nando551 (18 Feb 2014)

Hola a todos. Quisiera que me dieseis vuestra opinión a cerca del agua oxigenada usada como fungicida. 
¿Alguién lo usó? 

Un saludo.

La familia tiene un negocio de piensos que se hace y se vende planta para sembrar.
Actualmente se ha puesto a la venta un pienso de gallinas libre de OMG (Organismos Modificados Genéticamente).
Y se va poner a la venta un compuesto (creo que con/a base de peroxido de hidrogeno (h2o2). Un fungicida totalmente inofensivo.
De ahí la pregunta.


----------



## Thom son (24 Feb 2014)

Sonó el pistoletazo de salida. Tres horas de mula mecánica ininterrumpidas dejan el body para el arrastre. Doy fé. A ver cómo funcionan este año los "brotes de rabánito" que resultaron ser, en gran parte, tomateras. Habrá que protegerlos por lo temprano de la época, una vez superada la semana entre algodones (literal).

PD: las patatas casi no compensa por precio y plagas producirlas, ¿no os parece? En el Carrefull las encuentras de producción ecológicas a 1.5-2 leuros.

Para plantar patatas por aquí se usa el caballón. El "camellón" parece que no es exactamente lo mismo y es mas propio de otros meridianos (según la Wiki).


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Feb 2014)

Thom son dijo:


> Sonó el pistoletazo de salida. Tres horas de mula mecánica ininterrumpidas dejan el body para el arrastre. Doy fé. A ver cómo funcionan este año los "brotes de rabánito" que resultaron ser, en gran parte, tomateras. Habrá que protegerlos por lo temprano de la época, una vez superada la semana entre algodones (literal).
> 
> PD: las patatas casi no compensa por precio y plagas producirlas, ¿no os parece? En el Carrefull las encuentras de producción ecológicas a 1.5-2 leuros.
> 
> Para plantar patatas por aquí se usa el caballón. El "camellón" parece que no es exactamente lo mismo y es mas propio de otros meridianos (según la Wiki).



He estado buscando lo del camellón y resulta que es que así es como llamamos en mi isla al caballón, o sea, que es lo mismo.


----------



## Wallebot (24 Feb 2014)

Thom son dijo:


> PD: las patatas casi no compensa por precio y plagas producirlas, ¿no os parece? En el Carrefull las encuentras de producción ecológicas a 1.5-2 leuros.




Yo pienso que el cultivo energetico es casi mas eficiente un sistemas profesionalizado con maquinas y demas.
El girasol, cereales, legumbres y demas es un cultivo concentrado, se almacena bien, se transporta bien y da poco peso por Hectarea porque no tiene agua.

Con maquina se cosecha facilmente y manualmente da bastante mas trabajo.

En cambio las hortalizas es mas eficiente producirlas cerca del punto de consumo. Por ahorro en transporte, no son duraderos (no aguantan 1 año en un silo) y de esta forma se tienen menos perdidas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Mar 2014)

UP! 

¿Cómo van esas huertas?


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Mar 2014)

Yo no he podido regar en 4 dias mi garrafohuerto y hoy he visto que las zanahorias estaban fofas, casi muertas. Las he regado en cantidad. Mañana veré cuantas han escapado...

Entre el calor que hace estos días y el viento, voy a tener que regar a diario.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (13 Mar 2014)

Buenas, me reincorporo al seguimiento. Este otoño-invierno, como disponía de poco tiempo he dejado descansar la tierra, y sólo he plantado habas y guisantes, y he estercolado las zonas libres. Desde enero para acá he ido preparando la tierra y plantado patatas, y el finde pasado ya puse los primeros calabacines. Lo próximo serán ya las calabazas, que a ver si puedo entrar en el huerto, que más de 6 meses sin llover y le ha dado por hacerlo precisamente ahora.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Mar 2014)

Yo este año todo plantines, que no hay tiempo...Pero hasta abril nada, por si las moscas.

Bueno, las fresas ya están puestas, a ver qué tal se dan.

Los arbolillos rebrotan que da gusto. Hasta dos minúsculos granados de semilla del año pasado, que ya daba por muertos, están petados de yemas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Mar 2014)

Se han salvado las zanahorias, no se ha muerto ni una. A ver si consigo plantones (plantines?: de fresa y me hago un sistema hidropónico con 15-20 plantas en una de las paredes de mi terraza. O eso, o si encuentro semillas de fresales que se enreden, mejor.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (14 Mar 2014)

Ayer compre unas macetillas de hierbabuena, pimientos italianos, manzanilla, canonigos y fresas. A ver que tal salen


Saludos


----------



## Wallebot (14 Mar 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Se han salvado las zanahorias, no se ha muerto ni una. A ver si consigo plantones (plantines?: de fresa y me hago un sistema hidropónico con 15-20 plantas en una de las paredes de mi terraza. O eso, o si encuentro semillas de fresales que se enreden, mejor.



Si, asusta mucho, pero las plantas aguanta mucho la deshidratacion. Mientras esten fofas y no secas, yo creo que casi seguro aguantan.


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (14 Mar 2014)

La semana pasada había plantones de fresa en el Lidl, por si queréis ir a husmear.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Mar 2014)

La menta se reproduce.

El granado empieza a sacar hojas.

Los fresales se extienden.

El manzano ha sobrevivido a la poda.

Y hemos quitado la primera cochinilla del peral.


----------



## Sealand (14 Mar 2014)

Armin Tamzarian dijo:


> La semana pasada había plantones de fresa en el Lidl, por si queréis ir a husmear.



Donde vivo no hay ni rastro, debe haber pasado como cuando los bonsais ::

@Caronte y a los demás que tb tengan menta. ¿Cuánto os suele durar la misma planta? La mía está agotada tras tres o cuatro años; es cierto que le doy mucho tute, cada vez me salen las hojas más canijas, más apagadas y con menos fuerza. Estoy por comprar semillas y empezar desde cero.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Mar 2014)

Yo con la menta siempre tengo un tiesto y luego tallitos abandonados y enraizados en el suelo, contra una pared, donde no estorban y tienen humedad. Si veo que el tiesto se agota, cambio de tierra a tiesto (y viceversa) y así más o menos van renovándose bien (con la hierbabuena lo mismo). Con que las raíces tengan hueco y alimento, ya se va renovando ella solita, el tema es estar pendiente, porque en tiesto se hacen unos mazacotes de cepellón que al final acaban asfixiando a la planta.

Si no hay hueco en el suelo, yo creo que no estaría de más poner algún esqueje a enraizar, verás que cuando esté establecido pilla buen vigor.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (17 Mar 2014)

Apelo a la solidaridad huertil burbujista....

¿Algún miembro de este insigne hilo conoce a alguien que pudiera alquilar una parcelita para huerto en Madrid y alrededores?. De particular a particular.


Se agradecerá cualquier sugerencia o información....


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Mar 2014)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Apelo a la solidaridad huertil burbujista....
> 
> ¿Algún miembro de este insigne hilo conoce a alguien que pudiera alquilar una parcelita para huerto en Madrid y alrededores?. De particular a particular.
> 
> ...



Ya puestos, lo mismo por Barna, zona Baix Llobregat.

Los que llevan mucho tiempo pagan de alquiler autenticas miserias, pero despues te quieren hacer un "traspaso" y te piden auténticas burradas.

Samplerking, puedes pasarte por las cooperativas o las tiendas de productos agricolas (tiendas, no grandes almacenes) de los pueblos. En este sector sigue funcionando el boca a boca.

A mi me desanimarón con algunos de los precios que me pidierón. Pero tengo sobreaviso a algunos que conozco que tienen parcelitas, por si hay suerte y cae la breva.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2014)

Sealand dijo:


> Donde vivo no hay ni rastro, debe haber pasado como cuando los bonsais ::
> 
> @Caronte y a los demás que tb tengan menta. ¿Cuánto os suele durar la misma planta? La mía está agotada tras tres o cuatro años; es cierto que le doy mucho tute, cada vez me salen las hojas más canijas, más apagadas y con menos fuerza. Estoy por comprar semillas y empezar desde cero.



Es curioso siempre la tenía en tiesto (la otra casa lo hacía así), pero en esta la planté en tierra.
Ahora hace dos años que la tengo, y como puedes observar en la foto el primer año la planté junto al muro. 
Se murió casi toda, pero ha crecido por estolones, se ha alargado los "brazos" de la planta y han ido echando raíz hacia adelante.


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Mar 2014)

Me van a prestar un terrenito para plantar lo que me de la gana. No se si llegara a los 700m2, pero algo es algo. Solo tendría que pagar el agua, lo que cultive seria todo para mi. 
Al dueño solo le interesa ver que el terreno esta bien atendido, sin malas hierbas. Tiene mas de 10 plataneras plantadas ya adultas listas para dar fruto, 3 naranjos (1 de mandarinas),1 limonero y algunos arboles mas que no recuerdo.
Tiene sistema de riego por goteo y 3 cuartos, 1 para herramientas, otro vacio, y otro donde están las llaves de riego y donde se guardan los fertilizantes y venenos.

Estoy contentísimo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Mar 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Me van a prestar un terrenito para plantar lo que me de la gana. No se si llegara a los 700m2, pero algo es algo. Solo tendría que pagar el agua, lo que cultive seria todo para mi.
> Al dueño solo le interesa ver que el terreno esta bien atendido, sin malas hierbas. Tiene mas de 10 plataneras plantadas ya adultas listas para dar fruto, 3 naranjos (1 de mandarinas),1 limonero y algunos arboles mas que no recuerdo.
> Tiene sistema de riego por goteo y 3 cuartos, 1 para herramientas, otro vacio, y otro donde están las llaves de riego y donde se guardan los fertilizantes y venenos.
> 
> Estoy contentísimo.



Felicidades, con 700m tienes de sobras .....com te salgan bien los arboles te vas a jartar de plátanos


----------



## SAMPLERKING (17 Mar 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Me van a prestar un terrenito para plantar lo que me de la gana. No se si llegara a los 700m2, pero algo es algo. Solo tendría que pagar el agua, lo que cultive seria todo para mi.
> Al dueño solo le interesa ver que el terreno esta bien atendido, sin malas hierbas. Tiene mas de 10 plataneras plantadas ya adultas listas para dar fruto, 3 naranjos (1 de mandarinas),1 limonero y algunos arboles mas que no recuerdo.
> Tiene sistema de riego por goteo y 3 cuartos, 1 para herramientas, otro vacio, y otro donde están las llaves de riego y donde se guardan los fertilizantes y venenos.
> 
> Estoy contentísimo.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

700 m2 si están bien aprovechados dan para mucho. Suerte y si tiene alguna duda pregunte, que alguna mente privilegiada habrá por aquí para responderle.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Mar 2014)

Sobre la menta, que yo recuerde es una planta a que le gusta mucho la humedad, vamos que la zona este humeda. 

Las tuyas Caronte se han ido a buscar el sol, supongo que el muro les daria mucha sombra.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (19 Mar 2014)

_*


Warren dijo:



bueno, pues cuando me temia lo peor, las pauwlonias han rebrotado tras el consabido recepe en su primer invierno. así que seguimos adelante con el "experimento".

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_


Warren dijo:


> Hola Warren
> Interesante esa foto. Por un lado, parece que la tierra donde está plantado no es muy buena, con lo cual puede ser un árbol que se adapta bien al terreno. Por otra parte, ¿Cuánto creció en su primer año?
> Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## apymereco (19 Mar 2014)

Este año vamos a probar un tipo diferente de huerto, habida cuenta de los rigores anunciados por el fenómeno de El Niño para este año. Teníamos este huerto ya roturado pero un verano muy riguroso puede arruinar el mejor huerto por mucho que se riegue. 

Y hemos decidido hacerlo en macetas y sacos, colocados bajo un gran seto de bambú, y cubiertos con un acolchado, mientras germinan las semillas. Hay de todo, puerros, zanahorias, lechugas, eneldo, cilantro, pimientos, tomates, calabazas, y seguimos sembrando. 

La idea es cubrir el seto con plástico y malla de ocultación, haciendo una esfera geodésica, que ya enseñaré cuando empieze a montarla. 

El cambio climático hará imprevisible la planificación de cosechas. Sequías e inundaciones irrumpirán con fuerza destructiva. La única forma de planificar cultivos será en zonas muy abrigadas, con microclimas, y bajo plástico, en invernaderos, ya que el viento es el peor enemigo de los cultivos, una vez salvado el problema del suelo, y el agua. 

Climate change will reduce crop yields sooner than we thought

Preparándonos para el Colapso Energético


----------



## soca1 (20 Mar 2014)

Warren dijo:


> bueno, pues cuando me temia lo peor, las pauwlonias han rebrotado tras el consabido recepe en su primer invierno. así que seguimos adelante con el "experimento". han salido dos brotes por planta, se supone que debo dejar el más vigoroso. a ver si acierto a subir una foto.
> 
> 
> ahí va:



He leido que estos arboles son muy resistentes y rebrotan facilmente 

pq los cortaste? para sacar madera?


----------



## Wallebot (20 Mar 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Me van a prestar un terrenito para plantar lo que me de la gana. No se si llegara a los 700m2, pero algo es algo. Solo tendría que pagar el agua, lo que cultive seria todo para mi.
> Al dueño solo le interesa ver que el terreno esta bien atendido, sin malas hierbas. Tiene mas de 10 plataneras plantadas ya adultas listas para dar fruto, 3 naranjos (1 de mandarinas),1 limonero y algunos arboles mas que no recuerdo.
> Tiene sistema de riego por goteo y 3 cuartos, 1 para herramientas, otro vacio, y otro donde están las llaves de riego y donde se guardan los fertilizantes y venenos.
> 
> Estoy contentísimo.



Te ha tocado la loteria jaja.

Vas tener un problema para dar salida tanto platano. Invita a Nadal a casa XD. Tienen mucho trabajo?
Parece que necesiten mucha poda.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2014 at 21:03 ----------




Warren dijo:


> se cortan a ras el primer año como manda el _manual_ de este cultivo, para que las raices tengan un año más que la propia planta.
> 
> a partir de ahí ya depende del uso que se le vaya a dar al arbol, en internet puedes ver el diametro aproximado que van alcanzando dependiendo de los años.
> 
> yo la idea es para biomasa, directamente para la chimenea, así que si al segundo año (el tercero de las raices, para entendernos) los cortaré de nuevo.. teoricamente. aqui tienes una foto de una finca bien guapa:




En el parque botanico de aqui cerca hay un pawlovia y es muy pequeña. Conocia de antes que era muy buena para biomasa y crece rapido, pero esta no crece casi. No creo que pase de los 3 metros.

El arbol mas alto del parque botanico es un Eucalipto, sera como un 4º piso.


----------



## Jorkomboi (5 Abr 2014)

El lunes fui a comprar 10 plantones de fresas en un vivero enorme que hay al sur de Gran Canaria. Tenían unos conejillos de indias enjaulados en la entrada para que los niños se entretuvieran mientras los padres nos dedicábamos a comprar.
Pues bien, hoy voy a regar mi garrafohuerto y me encuentro una pelota de garrapatas en lo alto de mi albahaca blanca. Les he metido extracto de ajo y jabon de potasa hasta que la planta ha quedado totalmente empapada. Lo malo es que algunas se han arrastrado hasta la hierbabuena, y como es una miniselva me temo que alguna ha escapado.

¿Alguien sabe de algún remedio natural, aparte de el de ponerles collar antipulgas a las plantas?::

Por otro lado mis judias verdes tienen una pintitas rojas en las hojas, cada vez se extienden mas. ¿Alguien sabe que es y como tratarlas?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 Abr 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> El lunes fui a comprar 10 plantones de fresas en un vivero enorme que hay al sur de Gran Canaria. Tenían unos conejillos de indias enjaulados en la entrada para que los niños se entretuvieran mientras los padres nos dedicábamos a comprar.
> Pues bien, hoy voy a regar mi garrafohuerto y me encuentro una pelota de garrapatas en lo alto de mi albahaca blanca. Les he metido extracto de ajo y jabon de potasa hasta que la planta ha quedado totalmente empapada. Lo malo es que algunas se han arrastrado hasta la hierbabuena, y como es una miniselva me temo que alguna ha escapado.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe de algún remedio natural, aparte de el de ponerles collar antipulgas a las plantas?::
> ...



¿Garrapatas en la albahaca? 

¿Seguro?....es que nunca las he visto como dices.


----------



## Torimbia (15 Abr 2014)

Dos docenas de repollos que ya tenían muy buen tamaño han empezado a espigar ¿Algún truco para que no me vuelva a pasar? Porque me ha dado cienmil patadas, derechos a las gallinas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (15 Abr 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Garrapatas en la albahaca?
> 
> ¿Seguro?....es que nunca las he visto como dices.



La culpa la tuvieron estos desgraciados:







He llamado al vivero y les he contado lo que me ha pasado. Se han disculpado y han prometido fumigar la zona para evitar mas garrapatas.

Por otro lado, en 15 días ya estarán para recoger las zanahorias.







ÑAM, ÑAM!!


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (18 Abr 2014)

Damas. Caballeros... Calabacines a todo trapo, calabazas ya sin protección, maíz despuntando... Después de un no-invierno, la primavera ha llegado para quedarse. Una lástima la tremenda sequía que estamos sufriendo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Abr 2014)

Fresas, fresas everywhere...


----------



## Rockatansky (24 Abr 2014)

Hola hamijos,

Os pongo unas fotos de mi huerto Las primeras lechugas ya están a punto de recolectar. Mirad qué bonitos!































Tengo algunos problemillas de bichos que se me están zampando la rúcula y la mostaza los joputas. Voy a echarles purín de ortigas en breve pero no sé si servirá. ¿Algún consejo?... Aquí podéis ver como me han dejado las hojas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Abr 2014)

Si quieres ser feliz una hora, embriágate.

Si quieres ser feliz un día, mata a tu cerdo.

Si quieres ser feliz una semana, haz un bonito viaje.

Si quieres ser feliz un año, cásate.

*Si quieres ser feliz toda tu vida, cuida tu huerto.
*


Proverbio chino


----------



## Wallebot (24 Abr 2014)

Torimbia dijo:


> Dos docenas de repollos que ya tenían muy buen tamaño han empezado a espigar ¿Algún truco para que no me vuelva a pasar? Porque me ha dado cienmil patadas, derechos a las gallinas.
> 
> Un saludo.



A sido por calor o por sequedad?

Si es por sequedad regar, no se me ocurre otra.
Si es por calor no se, que temperatura tienes o cual es tu zona.

Utilizar variedades apropiadas a la epoca?
Hay lechugas para una temporada u otra. Se suponque si pones de invierno en verano corres mucho riesgo de que se espiguen.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 12:15 ----------

Supongo que quitais la malas hierbas, pero los treboles trifolium los dejais?
Aporta nitrogeno, pero pueden llegar a perjudicar si son muchos?


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Abr 2014)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Hola hamijos,
> 
> Os pongo unas fotos de mi huerto Las primeras lechugas ya están a punto de recolectar. Mirad qué bonitos!
> 
> ...



Que envidia me das :E

Yo uso para fumigar extracto de ajo + jabón de potasa casero, todo mezcladito. Ni una plaga hasta la fecha. Mis lechugas tienen un mes mas o menos.


Uso 9 partes de extracto de ajo + 1 de jabón.
Con esa mezcla eliminé una miniplaga de garrapatas, se lo carga todo, todo y todo.


----------



## Torimbia (24 Abr 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> A sido por calor o por sequedad?
> 
> Si es por sequedad regar, no se me ocurre otra.
> Si es por calor no se, que temperatura tienes o cual es tu zona.
> ...



Por sequedad podemos descartarlo porque si algo le sobra a la huerta es humedad.

En cuanto al calor, estamos en Asturias así que la temperatura máxima que hemos tenido rondaría los 24º. Y lo normal han sido temperaturas en el rango de los 14-18º

Estos repollos se plantaron ya en noviembre y han credido lentamente hasta ponerse bien hermosos. Pero, justamente cuando debería empezar a cerrarse el cogollo, han empezado a espigar.

Fueron plantones comprados en tienda y tengo que reconocer que no pregunté si la variedad era la apropiada. Igual es que habría que haberlas plantado todavía mucho antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (24 Abr 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Que envidia me das :E
> 
> Yo uso para fumigar extracto de ajo + jabón de potasa casero, todo mezcladito. Ni una plaga hasta la fecha. Mis lechugas tienen un mes mas o menos.
> 
> ...



Servidor jabón de potasa+ tabaco (de algo tiene que servir que fume mi costilla).

Para el pulgón mano de santo hoyga...


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Abr 2014)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Servidor jabón de potasa+ tabaco (de algo tiene que servir que fume mi costilla).
> 
> Para el pulgón mano de santo hoyga...



Yo usaba tabaco al principio. Es bastante efectivo.
El problema del tabaco es que tienes que gastarlo rápido, porque a la semana ya ni huele.

En cambio el extracto de ajo lo prepare hace mas de 2 meses (8 litros) y aun hoy cuando abro la garrafa donde lo tengo sigue oliendo a chopped que tumba patrás. )


----------



## ane agurain (2 May 2014)

Study: Tomato plants swap odorant to repel infestation - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun


----------



## Jorkomboi (2 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Study: Tomato plants swap odorant to repel infestation - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun



Es curioso, estuve mas de 10 años trabajando en plantaciones intensivas de tomateros tanto en suelo como en hidroponía y muy poquitas veces vi plantas atacadas por gusanos. En cambio otras plagas estaban presentes en cada temporada en mayor o menor medida.

Por aquí a esos gusanos los llamamos "lagartas".


----------



## Thebore (2 Jun 2014)

Mis lechugas empezaban a tener pulgón y apliqué infusión de ajo durante 3 días y desaparecieron. Además es fungicida y sirve para otros bichacos.

[YOUTUBE]vJQo4KXmGSM[/YOUTUBE]

Trampas cromáticas para la mosca blanca.

[YOUTUBE]J2t0WElEqVY[/YOUTUBE]

Métodos contra los caracoles. A mi me funcionan mejor los ladrillos en vez de tejas.

[YOUTUBE]FsQDOoBcOtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Jun 2014)

La verdad es que tengo abandonado el huerto :, ni una triste tomatera, me he liado con otras cosas, pero en fin la naturaleza es sabia, y cada terreno tiene sus cultivos.

Evidentemente aquí en el Maresme lo suyo son las fresas....ni un sólo cuidado les he dado, quitar algún yerbajo y poco más......tengo abundante producción....las fresas que véis en la foto están abandonadas para que disfruten las babosas y tenerlas más o menos controladas....ahora he puesto cerveza en recipientes para que se ahoguen.

:


----------



## Sealand (6 Jun 2014)

Warren dijo:


> Tengo en los frutales la plaga más extraña que he sufrido
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿No se le conocen depredadores naturales a la chinche de la malva, verdad?

Las gallinas no les atacan por el diseño y el color que supongo que interpretarán como tóxico por experiencias previas o de forma instintiva (desconozco si son realmente tóxicos o no). La concentración en grandes grupos amplifica ese efecto disuasorio:

Aggregations in insects carry out diverse functions, and gregariousness may also act as an antipredatory strategy, especially when combined with warning signalling. Despite many studies focused on the antipredatory function of gregariousness, there are still aspects needing further investigation: What aspects of predator behaviour are affected by prey gregariousness? Which of the antipredatory effects of aggregations are linked with aposematic coloration, and which will also work for non-aposematic prey? Does gregariousness of an aposematic species affect its mimetic relationships? We have studied these topics in the firebug, Pyrrhocoris apterus (Heteroptera), an aposematic red-and-black true bug with moderate chemical defence. Firebugs alternate between solitary and gregarious lifestyles throughout the year. We used hand-reared great tits (Parus major) as naive predators, and subjected them to avoidance training with either solitarily or gregariously presented firebugs, followed by a memory test with solitary individuals. To test whether effects of gregariousness are specific for the aposematic firebugs, we tested another group of birds with brown-painted firebugs. Our results show that the gregarious lifestyle of the firebug is a part of its antipredatory strategy. Compared to solitary individuals, aggregations benefited in several ways, some exclusive for aposematic firebugs, others working irrespective of coloration. Aggregations induced greater innate wariness, leading to longer attack latencies and more cautious prey handling, including complete attack avoidance in some birds. Despite the fact that the birds mostly attacked only one or two individuals from an aggregation, they needed fewer trials to reach the avoidance-learning criterion than the birds learning to avoid solitary firebugs. Birds’ experience with firebug aggregations reduced the predation risk of subsequently encountered solitary individuals, as the birds hesitated longer before attacking a solitary firebug if their previous aversive experience had been with aggregations rather than with solitary individuals. Predators’ experience with firebug aggregations may compensate for the firebugs’ moderate chemical defence, and as a consequence, gregariousness may change the firebugs’ mimetic relationships with better defended red-and-black true bug species from quasi-Batesian to Müllerian.
Affiliations: 1: aDepartment of Zoology, Charles University in Prague, Prague, Czech Republic

Gregariousness as a defence strategy of moderately defended prey: experiments with Pyrrhocoris apterus and avian predatorsÂ Â »Â Â Brill Online

En infolivo dicen uno que es uno de los depredadores naturales de la euzophera, otro que daña los frutales... a saber.

http://www.infolivo.com/cgi-bin/mina*****?mina=c15620R25


----------



## Thom son (10 Jun 2014)

¿Es aquí donde se ponen las denuncias por incomparecencia en el puesto de trabajo de las avispillas? ¿Se han declarado en huelga sin avisar? 

¿Quien nos indemnizará por el lucro cesante de tanta tomatera en flor que no fructificará?:´(

PD: la naturaleza no puede permitir esta falta de seriedad de algunas de sus criaturas. Un poco de seriedad. Asi ¿cómo vamos a salir de la crisis?

PD: vale, es verdad que con la euforia de la cosecha del año pasado nos olvidamos de darles las gracias por los servicios prestados, pero tampoco se fueron de vacío: lo comido por lo servido. 

¡Paíssssssss!


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Jun 2014)

Thom son dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde se ponen las denuncias por incomparecencia en el puesto de trabajo de las avispillas? ¿Se han declarado en huelga sin avisar?
> 
> ¿Quien nos indemnizará por el lucro cesante de tanta tomatera en flor que no fructificará?:´(
> 
> ...



A mi desde que me picaron en una ceja el año pasado se las tengo jurada. Hueco que veo donde pueden montar un avispero, hueco que tapo con barro.:no:


----------



## Wallebot (10 Jun 2014)

Warren dijo:


> pd: las h.. de p.. de las gallinas, que le atacan hasta a las lagartijas, por alguna razon a estos no les tocan.



La gallinas no nacen sabidas y algunas cosas no saben que se comen.

Yo tuve que enseñarlas a comer babosas. Pasaban incluso la picaban un poco y no les convencia. Un vecino les dio babosas que habia cazado pinchandolas y si se las comieron, parece que las tripas si les gusta. Por los caracoles vuelven mas locas todavia.
Asi que alguna vez he tenido que pincharlas ahora se las zanpan como gominolas.

Los bulbos de oxalis (un trebol) tambien les gustan muchisimo pero por debajo del nivel de los bichos. Pero al principio no estaban muy convencidas, le tuve que pelar algunos.

Tampoco saben que hay que escarbar para encontrarlos.

Volviendo al princpio esos bicho no se si se los comerian, pero les di un chinche y se lo comieron, pensaba que no por lo mal que huelen.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (30 Jun 2014)

Buenas
Veo que está esto algo paradito para las fechas que son.
Ayer observé en el patio lo que me parecían excrementos de rata, cosa que he corroborado hoy, viendo in situ al animalito dentro de la pila de compost. Lo cierto es que no me extraña, teniendo alimento y tranquilidad. A mi mujer no le he dicho ni mu, si no no puedo hacer compost casero mientras viva ::, con lo que he optado por callarme.
Para empeorar aún más el estado de la cuestión, he visto al roedor bastante gordito, por lo que sospecho que es hembra y que estaba en estado de buena esperanza...Después de cenar he salido a afrontar la situación pertrechado con un cartón, con su correspondiente pegamento y un trocito de queso en el centro. Sí, lo sé, alguno se puede sentir herido en su sensibilidad y lo lamento de antemano, pero esos animalitos no quiero que merodeen por mis dominios.
Tenía pegamento porque el verano pasado tuve exactamente el mismo problema pero en la cocina, y no se iba ni molestándola. El pegamento funcionó.
Mañana contaré si he atajado el problema o sigo con inquilino...


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Jul 2014)

Las zanahorias empezando a salir:






Las habichuelas tienen ya casi un mes, esta foto es de hace 10 días o así:






Este año tengo plátanos para aburrir:






El millo(maiz) saliendo con fuerza:






Los ñames estan enormes:






También tengo dos mangueras de puerros pero se me olvido sacarles fotos. :rolleye:
Y esperando estoy a que el semillero de pimientos que hice hace 10 días este listo para replantar.

No puedo plantar nada mas en verano porque aquí las plagas de tutta y mosca blanca se cepillan lo que plante.


----------



## Gorroto (1 Jul 2014)

Conoceis alguno la manera de hacer un insecticida casero de tipo sistemico??? vamos que lo aplicas regando y lo absorbe la planta por las raices y mata a los bichejos a traves de la savia

He buscado por internet y lo unico que encuentro son insecticidas caseros aplicados mediante pulverización.

Por cierto me ha gustado mucho el remedio contra los caracoles... en mi caso son una plaga, de los pimientos que plante los limacos y caracoles se me zamparon un tercio de ellos, no dejaron ni el tronco de los mismos.

Uso un veneno granulado, Limacol o algo asi se llama, en granos, pero no es precisamente barato y ya me estoy cansando de echarlo, ademas con las lluvias y la humedad se degrada rapidismo.

A nada que lo deje de echar o eche menos a tomar por culo lo que tenga plantado...

Sabeis de algun otro remedio efectivo contra ellos??


----------



## debianita (1 Jul 2014)

Gorroto dijo:


> Conoceis alguno la manera de hacer un insecticida casero de tipo sistemico??? vamos que lo aplicas regando y lo absorbe la planta por las raices y mata a los bichejos a traves de la savia
> 
> He buscado por internet y lo unico que encuentro son insecticidas caseros aplicados mediante pulverización.
> 
> ...



Contra los caracoles, lo que mejor me ha funcionado es la cazuela. Despues de un riego al final del dia, haces un par de batidas por la noche con una linterna y los preparas para una degustacion. Tambien probé las trampas de cerveza, pero no fueron muy efectivas, como mucho cuatro ejemplares por trampa. Lo de echar químicos lo evitaria a toda costa.


----------



## Gorroto (1 Jul 2014)

Ya me los como en Navidades  Pero me temo que si me los tuviera que comer todos exploto :rolleye:


----------



## Gorroto (1 Jul 2014)

Del cómo hacer un insecticida casero efectivo del tipo sistemico nadie sabe???


----------



## adrenalina (6 Jul 2014)

Hola a todos.
Soy novata en esto de las plantas pero mi pareja y yo hemos alquilado una casa en con un pequeño huerto y estamos ilusionados con poder plantar algo para estas fechas.
Sabeís que tipo de cultivos se adaptan mejor en un clima como el de Barcelona??
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Wallebot (6 Jul 2014)

Aparte que es una proteina muy buena y ecologica. Si te gustan, no te cortes, dudo mucho qe te sienten mal.


Por aqui comentan de un extracto macerando ajos y que funciona bastante bien, a ver si lo pruebo.

No se el mejunje, pero creo que si plantas ajos y cebollas cerca las otra planta absorben por las raices. de hecho las raices huelen.


Para los caracoles hay fosfato ferrico. Es bastante ecologico porque tambien es un fertilizante. No lo he probado.
Por la composicion no debe ser muy caro fabricarlo, porque el fosfato amonico es mas barato de 1e el kg y deber ser mas caro de fabricar.
Otra cosa por cuanto te lo vendan.

Anticaracoles -


Si funciona, me parece mas seguro que el metaldehido que creo es lo que se usa.



Gorroto dijo:


> Conoceis alguno la manera de hacer un insecticida casero de tipo sistemico??? vamos que lo aplicas regando y lo absorbe la planta por las raices y mata a los bichejos a traves de la savia
> 
> He buscado por internet y lo unico que encuentro son insecticidas caseros aplicados mediante pulverización.
> 
> ...


----------



## raum (6 Jul 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Las zanahorias empezando a salir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que tienes platanos. Una duda: cuando se tienen que recoger?. A mi se me quedan pequeñajos y me salen luego en septiembre, pero no se cuando se tienen que recoger.


----------



## Punisher (18 Jul 2014)

buenas, buscaba consejo, a ver si me explico bien, mi padre tiene tres ciruelos, ya grandes, y con buena producción, aunque al precio que esta el agua les regamos poco y las ciruelas a fecha de hoy las veo un tanto pequeñas. Uno de ellos tras varias podas echa unas ramas muy altas hacia el cielo, completamente verticales, el peso de la rama no hace que bajen y los únicos beneficiados de las ciruelas de este árbol son los pájaros. ¿Es posible encauzarlo de alguna manera?, algún consejo para la poda. El ciruelo esta en una esquina y tapa mucha luz a la huerta, de modo que mi padre quiere talarlo, pero me da pena.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Comodoro (18 Jul 2014)

http://ecoagricultor.com/wp-content...ion-casera-de-herramientas-para-el-huerto.pdf

Por si a alguien le sirve


----------



## Wallebot (19 Jul 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/553852-erizo-huerta.html

---------- Post added 19-jul-2014 at 13:58 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/542402-combinar-cultivos-huerta-2.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (21 Jul 2014)

adrenalina dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Soy novata en esto de las plantas pero mi pareja y yo hemos alquilado una casa en con un pequeño huerto y estamos ilusionados con poder plantar algo para estas fechas.
> Sabeís que tipo de cultivos se adaptan mejor en un clima como el de Barcelona??
> Gracias de antemano.




Simplemente observa lo que tienes alrededor. , lo que cultivan los mayores.
Verás lo que es mejor.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Jul 2014)

Spoiler






Jorkomboi dijo:


> Las zanahorias empezando a salir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hola jorkomboi

¿qué usas para controlar las malas hierbas?

¿las habichuelas no las entutoras?

---------- Post added 21-jul-2014 at 17:31 ----------




Punisher dijo:


> buenas, buscaba consejo, a ver si me explico bien, mi padre tiene tres ciruelos, ya grandes, y con buena producción, aunque al precio que esta el agua les regamos poco y las ciruelas a fecha de hoy las veo un tanto pequeñas. Uno de ellos tras varias podas echa unas ramas muy altas hacia el cielo, completamente verticales, el peso de la rama no hace que bajen y los únicos beneficiados de las ciruelas de este árbol son los pájaros. ¿Es posible encauzarlo de alguna manera?, algún consejo para la poda. El ciruelo esta en una esquina y tapa mucha luz a la huerta, de modo que mi padre quiere talarlo, pero me da pena.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



si las podas qué le hicisteis furon muy drásticas... el arbol ha generado brotes epicórnicos, alias chupones. Ramas verticales muy vigorosas y nada productivas.

Hay que podar con criterio, dejando ramas para que el arbol "tire" por ellas y no dejarle escamochao porque entonces brota por todas partes y con mucho vigor.

también hay que dejar tirasavias. 

si es frutal intentaría llevarlo a una forma de vaso, controlándolo en altura y dejando el interior limpio para que la copa se ventile y los frutos reciban la máxima luz.

otro problema del escamochado son las heridas y las consiguientes pudriciones, y gomosis.


----------



## Jorkomboi (21 Jul 2014)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Hola jorkomboi
> 
> ¿qué usas para controlar las malas hierbas?
> 
> ¿las habichuelas no las entutoras?



Las malas hierbas las quito a mano. Las dejo crecer hasta los 10cm mas o menos y las arranco con el sacho(azada).

Esas habichuelas no necesitan entutorarse, son una variedad rastrera que no crece mas de 25cm. Eso si, producen bastante menos que las normales.


----------



## Carbonilla (23 Jul 2014)

Hola amigos, yo no tengo huerto pero tengo unas cuantas plantas en la terraza. Tengo al manía de sembrar toda semilla que caiga en mis manos )

La cuestión es que esta primavera he tenido una plaga de pulgón bastante gorda y no ha habido manera de eliminarla por medios ecológicos. He probado el ajo, el jabón, a mano... nada.

Y mira tú por donde, hoy, con el calorcillo, han aparecido unas cuantas mariquitas en el barrio. Volviendo a casa he recogido dos, las he envuelto en un kleenex y me las he llevado a casa.

En cuanto las he dejado en la planta afectada, los pulgones se han movilizado, algunos han saltado al vacío (lo juro, lo he grabado en vídeo y todo :: ) y otros han escapado, aunque los más pequeños han sido devorados por las mariquitas en cuestión de segundos.
Todo un espectáculo.

De momento se han quedado a pasar la noche en mi casa )

Aquí la prueba del algodón (en la primera foto no se ve mucho, pero el revés de las hojas estaba plagado de bichos):


----------



## Jorkomboi (23 Jul 2014)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Hola amigos, yo no tengo huerto pero tengo unas cuantas plantas en la terraza. Tengo al manía de sembrar toda semilla que caiga en mis manos )
> 
> La cuestión es que esta primavera he tenido una plaga de pulgón bastante gorda y no ha habido manera de eliminarla por medios ecológicos. He probado el ajo, el jabón, a mano... nada.
> 
> ...



Como Hacer Una Casa De Mariquitas Gratis Para El Huerto || La Huertina De Toni - YouTube 

---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 22:28 ----------




raum dijo:


> Veo que tienes platanos. Una duda: cuando se tienen que recoger?. A mi se me quedan pequeñajos y me salen luego en septiembre, pero no se cuando se tienen que recoger.



Vaya no había visto tu post, siento contestarte tan tarde.

En la foto de abajo se puede ver que estos plátanos aun no están, porque aparte de que como puedes notar, el final del plátano no esta lleno aun, el plátano no es redondo por la parte exterior, sino que tiene muchos ángulos.

Cuando el plátano se ve que esta lleno de pulpa, los ángulos exteriores se suavizan bastante, eso indica que el plátano esta listo para recoger. 







Por otra parte, las habichuelas vienen bonitas y cargadas de flores y el maíz progresa adecuadamente:







Hace un par de semanas que empezaron a dar los calabacinos:







Y los ñames crecen como si no hubiera mañana, pongo una garrafa de 30l para que os hagáis una idea del tamaño:


----------



## raum (24 Jul 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Como Hacer Una Casa De Mariquitas Gratis Para El Huerto || La Huertina De Toni - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jul-2014 at 22:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias, vere si me puedo comer alguno este año. 

Por curiosidad, cuanto tardan en madurar despues de cortados?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 Jul 2014)

hola

para los pulgones

vi en un documental un método curioso que usaban en una granja de grosellas creo

era un tractorcillo que llevaba un "secador de pelo" gigante, y le daba a las plantas una bocanada de aire caliente (un momento nada más) por lo visto esa hostia de aire muy caliente asaba a los pulgones y la planta quedaba intacta.

puedes hacer pruebas con un secador de pelo y una planta a ver qu pasa.

pero ya te digo... visto y no visto porque si no cueces la planta.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Jul 2014)

raum dijo:


> Gracias, vere si me puedo comer alguno este año.
> 
> Por curiosidad, cuanto tardan en madurar despues de cortados?



El tiempo de maduración varía mucho por la temperatura ambiente. Yo el ultimo racimo lo deje en la planta hasta que empezó a madurar la primera manilla de plátanos. Luego corté y guardé el racimo en un cuarto de la finca que está siempre fresquito y tardaron mas de una semana en empezar a madurar el resto de manillas.


----------



## raum (25 Jul 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> El tiempo de maduración varía mucho por la temperatura ambiente. Yo el ultimo racimo lo deje en la planta hasta que empezó a madurar la primera manilla de plátanos. Luego corté y guardé el racimo en un cuarto de la finca que está siempre fresquito y tardaron mas de una semana en empezar a madurar el resto de manillas.



Gracias, ya te contare como me ha ido la "cosecha" este año.

El año pasado me dio un solo tallo y apenas si dio 6 filas de platanitos que no llegaron ni a madurar en la planta, al final de tanto esperar a que maduraran se me pasaron.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Jul 2014)

raum dijo:


> Gracias, ya te contare como me ha ido la "cosecha" este año.
> 
> El año pasado me dio un solo tallo y apenas si dio 6 filas de platanitos que no llegaron ni a madurar en la planta, al final de tanto esperar a que maduraran se me pasaron.



Podría ser que no estés regando suficiente la platanera, yo las mías las riego a diario 10min a gotero abierto, creo que se llevan de 3 a 4l de agua al día.

También tienes que eliminar los hijos que van saliendo en el suelo alrededor de la platanera, solo tienes que dejar uno. Si dejas mas de uno la platanera pierde fuerza y no consigue hacer plátanos.

La foto del mi anterior post son de mis plátanos, regados solo con agua, sin ningún tipo de abono.


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Jul 2014)

Warren dijo:


> estoy haciendo trampas para moscas con botellas de plástico, tambien una para avispas para la zona de la piscina. según he visto para las avispas funciona bien un trozo de carne. pero para la de moscas y mosquitos, la que he hecho con agua y azúcar no veo que las moscas se acerquen, y lleva ya puesta varios días, algunos mosquitos sí han caído, he añadido vino y tampoco... alguna idea para cebo que no sea tripas de pescado?



Fruta muy madura, a punto de pudrirse, es lo que suelo usar yo. 

Hay días que funciona y días que no.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Jul 2014)

Warren dijo:


> estoy haciendo trampas para moscas con botellas de plástico, tambien una para avispas para la zona de la piscina. según he visto para las avispas funciona bien un trozo de carne. pero para la de moscas y mosquitos, la que he hecho con agua y azúcar no veo que las moscas se acerquen, y lleva ya puesta varios días, algunos mosquitos sí han caído, he añadido vino y tampoco... alguna idea para cebo que no sea tripas de pescado?





Mistela, Patxarán, Baileys... ::

no es coña


----------



## Sealand (31 Jul 2014)

Warren dijo:


> estoy haciendo trampas para moscas con botellas de plástico, tambien una *para avispas para la zona de la piscina*. según he visto para las avispas funciona bien un trozo de carne. pero para la de moscas y mosquitos, la que he hecho con agua y azúcar no veo que las moscas se acerquen, y lleva ya puesta varios días, algunos mosquitos sí han caído, he añadido vino y tampoco... alguna idea para cebo que no sea tripas de pescado?



Para las avispas, mejor que el trozo de carne, ponga ud. una Nepenthes en su vida:

[YOUTUBE]hlWU_LYvK6g[/YOUTUBE]

Y lo que van a disfrutar los críos abriéndolas y presumiendo delante de los amigos no tiene precio.


----------



## Carbonilla (1 Ago 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Mistela, Patxarán, Baileys... ::
> 
> no es coña



+10 
- Cualquier cosa que desprenda alcohol (la próxima vez que pases por la terraza de un bar, fíjate en qué vasos atraen más avispas). Licores y cerveza van bien.
- Frutas que despidan olor dulce al madurar (plátanos y manzanas)
- Agua+azúcar+levadura de panadería


----------



## ruffco (12 Ago 2014)

también se hacen en almíbar, y en algunos postres, investiga por ahí


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Ago 2014)

Warren dijo:


> alguien más está recogiendo higos...? par mí es el árbol _madmaxista_, apenas necesita cuidados, ni buen suelo, ni sufre enfermedades..... la mía (con una higuera me basta) los va dando poco a poco, aproximadamente un kilo diario le cojo... desde la ultima semana de julio. el año pasado le cogí algunos incluso a primeros de octubre.. una maravilla. este año está especialmente cargada, probaré a hacer higos secos, y mermelada. pero me va costar, frescos es que están muy buenos, con un buen vaso de zumo de naranja es mi desayuno estos días.



Tengo varias higueras. (variedad "cuello de dama", un higo blanco) Cada año cosecho un montón de kg de higos frescos, (para consumo+venta) y luego unos 100 kg de higos secos. Cuando los higos maduros caen del árbol y recogidos del suelo pasamos los higos por unos tableros expuestos al sol durante 2 o 3 días para su secado. (mover a diario) Luego van a un montón a la sombra dentro del secadero hasta termina la recolección. (aprox. medianas de octubre) La compota es exquisita de higos frescos y los secos rellenados con otros frutos secos (almendra, nuez, avellana) constituyen un alimento muy sano y nutritivo.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Ago 2014)

Warren dijo:


> esta es la que yo tengo, por cierto, cariiiiiiisimos los higos en las fruterías.



Cierto. Son caros en cualquier frutería de España. (fruta fresca delicada) Fuera de España lo he visto la pieza (xxl) a 1€.:8:
Aquí a los productores se les paga poco a pesar de que es un trabajo bastante artesanal. Es lo de siempre, muchos intermediarios y cuando llega el producto al consumidor vale 5 veces mas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Ago 2014)

Warren dijo:


> alguien más está recogiendo higos...? par mí es el árbol _madmaxista_, apenas necesita cuidados, ni buen suelo, ni sufre enfermedades..... la mía (con una higuera me basta) los va dando poco a poco, aproximadamente un kilo diario le cojo... desde la ultima semana de julio. el año pasado le cogí algunos incluso a primeros de octubre.. una maravilla. este año está especialmente cargada, probaré a hacer higos secos, y mermelada. pero me va costar, frescos es que están muy buenos, con un buen vaso de zumo de naranja es mi desayuno estos días.



Yo llevo un par de semanas cogiendo un kilo diario de una higuera pequeñita. Para el tamaño que tiene es extremadamente productiva.

De hecho, tengo pensado sacar esquejes de esta higuera y plantarlos en unos terrenos montañosos que tiene la familia abandonados desde hace décadas. Las higueras no hace falta regarlas ni llevan ningún cuidado.

Que no falten los higos.

Edito: Por cierto, ni un higo bichado me he encontrado aun.


----------



## Sealand (12 Ago 2014)

Para los que tengan sobre-producción de higos, no sé si os habéis planteado venderlos por inet. Con la cosa del afeitado clásico viendo tiendas de turcos en la red encuentras vendedores que lo mismo despachan hojas de afeitar, que higos o tomates secados al sol, café, etc. Los higos y los tomates no los veo a menos de 7 €/kilo más portes, 12 o incluso más si son ecológicos. Echen cuentas. Y mercado debe haber o no lo harían tantos.

[YOUTUBE]Er7nYQU1O9o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VCjoJ93TYqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Ago 2014)

De esta rama saco yo mi kilo de higos diario.(Lo de la derecha no es un culo, es un dedo xD)





Y hoy he cogido mas de 2 kilos después de estar dos días sin cogerlos:





Aquí tengo dos plataneras mas dando racimos nuevos, estarán hechos en un par de meses. Por suerte los racimos salen escalonados, dándonos tiempo a comernos uno antes de salir el siguiente :rolleye::





Los puerros progresan adecuadamente, aunque se los esta comiendo algún bicho. Hoy los he fumigado con bacillus thuringiensis, es una espora que cuando el bicho se la come se le atasca en el estomago y muere de hambre:





El maiz por zonas ya mide los 2 metros:





Y aquí nuevas plantas de lechuga, pimientos, col cerrada. coliflor, melón, rúcula y maiz:


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2014)

recurro a vosotros , necesito consejos,,,
ya hace muchos años que tengo huerto , y siempre he recolectado tomates en cantidad , algún año he tenido mildu , pero siempre hacia el final de temporada . Con la ayuda de cola de caballo ,normalmente he controlado el tema sin que llegara a mas. Este año es un desastre , he tenido que arrancar todas las tomateras .En la zona es normal que la gente tenga que arrancar todas las tomateras antes de tiempo , pero es que este año los planteles ya salían con mildu .creéis que puede ser tema de las semillas , de la tierra,,,,o simplemente el tiempo? . he leído que existen variedades de tomate mas resistentes al mildu , es así? y si es así , cuales son
gracias


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> recurro a vosotros , necesito consejos,,,
> ya hace muchos años que tengo huerto , y siempre he recolectado tomates en cantidad , algún año he tenido mildu , pero siempre hacia el final de temporada . Con la ayuda de cola de caballo ,normalmente he controlado el tema sin que llegara a mas. Este año es un desastre , he tenido que arrancar todas las tomateras .En la zona es normal que la gente tenga que arrancar todas las tomateras antes de tiempo , pero es que este año los planteles ya salían con mildu .creéis que puede ser tema de las semillas , de la tierra,,,,o simplemente el tiempo? . he leído que existen variedades de tomate mas resistentes al mildu , es así? y si es así , cuales son
> gracias



Muchas veces los plantones ya están infectados en el semillero, te los llevas a casa y repartes las plagas entre todos tus cultivos. Por eso es muy importante elegir tu los plantones y no coger los que primero te da el vendedor del vivero

Yo vivo en zona de producción tomatera y el mildiu ni se nombra por estos lares. La plaga que se esta cargando aquí las tomateras es la Tuta absoluta. Toda tomatera que no sea plantada en invernadero con malla especial y fumigado semanalmente con pesticidas es devorado por esa plaga.
Y ahora ha aparecido una variedad de Tuta gigante...


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> recurro a vosotros , necesito consejos,,,
> ya hace muchos años que tengo huerto , y siempre he recolectado tomates en cantidad , algún año he tenido mildu , pero siempre hacia el final de temporada . Con la ayuda de cola de caballo ,normalmente he controlado el tema sin que llegara a mas. Este año es un desastre , he tenido que arrancar todas las tomateras .En la zona es normal que la gente tenga que arrancar todas las tomateras antes de tiempo , pero es que este año los planteles ya salían con mildu .creéis que puede ser tema de las semillas , de la tierra,,,,o simplemente el tiempo? . he leído que existen variedades de tomate mas resistentes al mildu , es así? y si es así , cuales son
> gracias



Los modelos predictivos establecen que las variables principales son debidas al tiempo. Las viñas de las bodegas importantes de California monitorizan el tiempo para controlar el riesgo de mildiu, oidio y otras cosas que no recuerdo. 

Conditions Favoring Powdery Mildew

High relative humidity at night
Low relative humidity during day
70-80F (22-27C) temperatures (These conditions prevail in spring and fall) 

Está claro, no? altas humedades de noche, baja humedad de día y temperaturas máximas entre 22 y 27 grados. Si has tenido éso en primavera u otoño, el mildiu atacará casi seguro.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2014 at 14:45 ----------




Jorkomboi dijo:


> Muchas veces los plantones ya están infectados en el semillero, te los llevas a casa y repartes las plagas entre todos tus cultivos. Por eso es muy importante elegir tu los plantones y no coger los que primero te da el vendedor del vivero
> 
> .



Es muy posible. Es una putada como un templo, pero es así. Si sólo lleva las esporas, tú no te enteras, aunque las cojas tú una por una.

Que yo sepa, el mildiu ataca a todos los tomates, excepto a los cherry.


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2014)

pues este año me ha tocado incluso a los cherry , han sido los últimos en caer , pero también les afecta

el plantel siempre lo hago yo , y si , la humedad y las temperaturas han sido tal como explicas

estoy en zona centro de cataluña

no tengo invernadero grande , pero me planteo hacer uno mas grande para el año que viene , igual así las inclemencias no les afecta tanto no?


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> pues este año me ha tocado incluso a los cherry , han sido los últimos en caer , pero también les afecta
> 
> el plantel siempre lo hago yo , y si , la humedad y las temperaturas han sido tal como explicas
> 
> ...



He preguntado a un perito agrícola de la zona y me dice que el mildiu por esta zona no se ve, que el clima por aquí no le deja desarrollarse. Me ha recomendado el sulfato de cobre y el azufre como medidas preventivas antes de que aparezcan los primeros síntomas.

Lo que no le pregunté es si se puede usar azufre mojable o tiene que ser en polvo.


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2014)

siempre lo he usado cobre mojable , es mejor en polvo?
es mejor azufre o cobre?


----------



## GreenBack (17 Ago 2014)

Jiuston! dijo:


> Sirven las garrafas de 5 u 8 litros, da igual que sean cilíndricas o prismáticas. Más importante la forma de las acanaladuras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿lo has probado para los topillos del huerto?ienso:

En ese caso sería imprescindible dejar las trampas medio enterradas...


----------



## antonio estrada (18 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> pues este año me ha tocado incluso a los cherry , han sido los últimos en caer , pero también les afecta
> 
> el plantel siempre lo hago yo , y si , la humedad y las temperaturas han sido tal como explicas
> 
> ...



En principio el tamaño del invernadero no sería el problema cuanto la humedad y la temperatura. Si es grande o pequeño la humedad puede ser la misma, no?

Jorkomboi es canario y allí los alisios hacen que la parra pierda la húmedad por la noche, aí que aunque la mañana sea templada, le falta la humedad. En años donde los alisios no soplen tanto sí puede afectar. De hecho se instalan monitoreos en viñas en Canarias para prevenir el mildiu.

A lo que iba es a que tratar con Sulfato de cobre para el mildiu y con azufre para el oidio y hacerlo por sistema es caro, y no es bueno para la planta ni para el ambiente. Cuando se monitoriza la viña, sólo se hace si se dan las circunstancias adversas que obligan a hacerlo, cosa muy difícil de valorar a simple vista.


----------



## FoSz2 (18 Ago 2014)

pgriyo dijo:


> Al ver los ratones, el pequeño hijoputa de mi mi infancia ha empezado a exigir petardos.
> 
> [youtube]Z_YANaBWBJw[/youtube]



A eso se le llama matar ratas a cañonazos ::


----------



## timi (19 Ago 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> En principio el tamaño del invernadero no sería el problema cuanto la humedad y la temperatura. Si es grande o pequeño la humedad puede ser la misma, no?
> 
> Jorkomboi es canario y allí los alisios hacen que la parra pierda la húmedad por la noche, aí que aunque la mañana sea templada, le falta la humedad. En años donde los alisios no soplen tanto sí puede afectar. De hecho se instalan monitoreos en viñas en Canarias para prevenir el mildiu.
> 
> A lo que iba es a que tratar con Sulfato de cobre para el mildiu y con azufre para el oidio y hacerlo por sistema es caro, y no es bueno para la planta ni para el ambiente. Cuando se monitoriza la viña, sólo se hace si se dan las circunstancias adversas que obligan a hacerlo, cosa muy difícil de valorar a simple vista.





el invernadero que tengo ahora solo me sirve para guardar los semilleros cuando las temperaturas son frías , no puedo cultivar nada dentro , es por eso que quiero un invernadero mas grande. Imagino que si no le da la lluvia día si día también , tiene menos posibilidades de mildu no? yo pregunto,,,

mirando por ahí , he encontrado que si se clava un trozo de cobre al tronco de la tomatera y se le da unas vueltas con el hilo de cobre , puede ser un remedio con el mildu,,, alguna experiencia con esto ?

el sistema es económico y simple , lo que no se es si es efectivo,,,,


gracias


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Ago 2014)

timi dijo:


> el invernadero que tengo ahora solo me sirve para guardar los semilleros cuando las temperaturas son frías , no puedo cultivar nada dentro , es por eso que quiero un invernadero mas grande. Imagino que si no le da la lluvia día si día también , tiene menos posibilidades de mildu no? yo pregunto,,,
> 
> mirando por ahí , he encontrado que si se clava un trozo de cobre al tronco de la tomatera y se le da unas vueltas con el hilo de cobre , puede ser un remedio con el mildu,,, alguna experiencia con esto ?
> 
> ...



Si controlas la humedad alejarás el mildiu, claro. Es un hongo, necesita la humedad adecuada para reproducirse.

Dudo que sea efectivo clavar un cacho de cobre, porque no es soluble, con la humedad forma el cardenillo, que es óxido de cobre y no es soluble. Normalmente lo que se aplica es una mezcla de cal con sulfato de cobre, disuelto en agua y se fumiga con ese caldo. Se llama en Aragón caldo Bordelés, porque lo empezaron a utilizar en Burdeos.


----------



## elrasillas (19 Ago 2014)

Discrepo, el enterrar monedas de cobre cerca de las vides es tan viejo como el vino


----------



## AngelMiguel (20 Ago 2014)

Saludos,

Alguna solución para las plagas de caracoles... los tengo por miles en todo el campo y han salido ahora en estas ultimos días. Los jodios atacan a los cactus y a algunos frutales como si les fuera la vida en ello.
He de indicar que he desbrozado dos veces este años y he empezado a plantar unos frutales infimos. 

Estoy en practicas. O sea... que esta todo dicho. o casi.

AngelMiguel


----------



## Torimbia (20 Ago 2014)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> Saludos,
> 
> Alguna solución para las plagas de caracoles... los tengo por miles en todo el campo y han salido ahora en estas ultimos días. Los jodios atacan a los cactus y a algunos frutales como si les fuera la vida en ello.
> He de indicar que he desbrozado dos veces este años y he empezado a plantar unos frutales infimos.
> ...



De todos los remedios que he probado el más sencillo y eficaz es, simplemente, esparcer por la huerta tejas curvas para que los caracoles se refugien debajo a pasar el día. Y si además les pones unas pieles de naranja, seguramente encontrarás un buen montón bajo cada una.

Luego, a las gallinas si las tienes.

Un saludo.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Ago 2014)

elrasillas dijo:


> Discrepo, el enterrar monedas de cobre cerca de las vides es tan viejo como el vino




Supongo que es una mera coincidencia. No cuadran las fechas, porque los problemas en la viñas son relativamente recientes. La primera gran plaga en llegar a España fue el oidio y lo hizo en 1850, más tarde llegó la filoxera, en los años 1870, por los injertos americanos en pies europeos que se hicieron. Al tener que arrancar casi todo el viñedo en Europa por la filoxera, se plantaron viñedos americanos, que eran resistentes a algunas enfermedades, y es a finales del siglo XIX cuando aparece el mildiu. En España en concreto, el mildiu en la viña aparece por primera vez en Cataluña sobre el 1890.

Si se enterraba cobre en las viñas antiguamente, que no lo discuto, desde luego no era porque fuera el método para luchar contra una enfermedad que no existía, puesto que vino de América hace sólo unos 160 años. Más parece algún ritual de tipo tradicional. Como enterrar una moneda en la planta dle dinero o pnerle perejil a San Pancracio.


----------



## Wallebot (21 Ago 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Supongo que es una mera coincidencia. No cuadran las fechas, porque los problemas en la viñas son relativamente recientes. La primera gran plaga en llegar a España fue el oidio y lo hizo en 1850, más tarde llegó la filoxera, en los años 1870, por los injertos americanos en pies europeos que se hicieron. Al tener que arrancar casi todo el viñedo en Europa por la filoxera, se plantaron viñedos americanos, que eran resistentes a algunas enfermedades, y es a finales del siglo XIX cuando aparece el mildiu. En España en concreto, el mildiu en la viña aparece por primera vez en Cataluña sobre el 1890.
> 
> Si se enterraba cobre en las viñas antiguamente, que no lo discuto, desde luego no era porque fuera el método para luchar contra una enfermedad que no existía, puesto que vino de América hace sólo unos 160 años. Más parece algún ritual de tipo tradicional. Como enterrar una moneda en la planta dle dinero o pnerle perejil a San Pancracio.



El cobre y el boro son bastante toxico para invertebrados, pero muy poco para vertebrados. De hecho en bajas dosis son impresicidibles.
No se si ese el motivo, pero podria ser para prevenir ataque de otras plagas.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2014 at 12:13 ----------




Torimbia dijo:


> De todos los remedios que he probado el más sencillo y eficaz es, simplemente, esparcer por la huerta tejas curvas para que los caracoles se refugien debajo a pasar el día. Y si además les pones unas pieles de naranja, seguramente encontrarás un buen montón bajo cada una.
> 
> Luego, a las gallinas si las tienes.
> 
> Un saludo.



Con el basado en metaldehido tambien lo hacen. Meter el veneno Ferramol en tarros de forma que la lluvia no se lo lleve.
En la caja pone que no hay que echarlo en puntos, sino repartidos. Pero esta semana lo he echado en botes y de dos botes que tenian una cucharadita cada se lo han comido todo.
Esta dudando si no habia echado, porque no habian dejado rastro. Luego fijandome he visto babas y alguna cagarruta.
Eso en una noche. 
He usado el Ferramol basado en fosfatos ferrico. Dicen el babosil (metaldehido) es mas eficaz, pero yo no lo noto. Con el babosil deja mas rastro de babas y muerte eso si. Con el fosfato ferrico dejan de comer y se mueren dejando casi nada de rastro.

Hace tiempo encontre un lucion(lagarto) y hace poco lo he vuelto a encontrar. Parece que no el ferramol no es malo para él lo que me da un alegria.
En otra ocasion me encontre un lucion seco al di siguiente de echar otro matacaracoles. Me dio mucha rabia.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Ago 2014)

Actualizo mi sistema para preparar estiercol liquido. Antes lo tiraba en un barreño todo suelto y tenia que colarlo, ensuciando varios cubos con la mierda liquida.







Ahora el estiércol lo meto en una funda de almohada dentro del bidón. No hace falta filtrarlo y lo saco por el grifo. Sistema profesional. )

Luego el sistema Venturi se encarga de repartirlo por el riego:


----------



## antonio estrada (22 Ago 2014)

Un fertirriego Venturi con mierda líquida. Deberían darte un premio, es un sistema muy amo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Ago 2014)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Un fertirriego Venturi con mierda líquida. Deberían darte un premio, es un sistema muy amo.



También uso otros fertilizantes, la mierda liquida es solo otro añadido mas.


----------



## Wallebot (22 Ago 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Actualizo mi sistema para preparar estiercol liquido. Antes lo tiraba en un barreño todo suelto y tenia que colarlo, ensuciando varios cubos con la mierda liquida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo agro-macgyver, jaja.

Como son las salidas del riego? no se te atascan?

Como has hecho el venturi. Viene hecho, como estrechas la tuberia.?

Las locomotoras usaban algo parecido.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Injector


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Ago 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Menudo agro-macgyver, jaja.
> 
> Como son las salidas del riego? no se te atascan?
> 
> ...



MacGyver - Intro [HQ] - YouTube 

Pregunta en tu tienda de suministros agrícolas habitual por "injectores Venturi".

Justo después del venturi tengo dos sistemas de filtrado, uno es un filtro grande de casi 50cm de alto (la pieza roja esa en el suelo en la foto) y otro mas pequeño de unos 25cm. Ambos tienen una malla superfina. Los limpio cada 3 o 4 días.
Cuando veo que la presión aumenta en el presostato sin apenas abrir la llave de paso, es un buen indicativo de que los filtros esta sucios..

He encontrado una imagen de los dos filtros que tengo:


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Sep 2014)

Warren dijo:


> UP !!!
> 
> 
> para los que os gustar probar con frutales exóticos... paso a haceros la _review_ de la ultima rareza que me ha entrado en producción, un zapote blanco.
> ...



Me encantan los zapotes, desde pequeño los he comido, aunque son dificilísimos de encontrar. Ahora mismo tengo un zapotero, que corté de cuajo hace tiempo, rebrotando para poder injertarlo.

Por otra parte:

Los pimientos van cogiendo tamaño.






Y los melones, tambien:







Y aquí una gallina que se me murió esta semana, la negra que esta tumbada en el centro. Descanse en paz.







Se ve que murió sufriendo mucho, porque arranco el palo que les tengo puesto para que duerman.


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Sep 2014)

¿Teneis algun remedio para los nogales?
Se meten los gusanillos por el nacimiento y se caen al suelo malas.


----------



## Wallebot (19 Sep 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> MacGyver - Intro [HQ] - YouTube
> 
> Pregunta en tu tienda de suministros agrícolas habitual por "injectores Venturi".
> 
> ...



Si se pudiese enseñar a los animales a hacer el pis en un lado y la caca en otro seria maravilloso para estas cosas y otras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Sep 2014)

Bueno, mis gatos hacen caca en un cajón, y pis en otros lugares: el sofá, la alfombra, la cama, los cajones de la ropa, su puta madre... ::


----------



## cieloliquido (19 Sep 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, mis gatos hacen caca en un cajón, y pis en otros lugares: el sofá, la alfombra, la cama, los cajones de la ropa, su puta madre... ::



La castración es la solución.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, mis gatos hacen caca en un cajón, y pis en otros lugares: el sofá, la alfombra, la cama, los cajones de la ropa, su puta madre... ::



A mi el único gato que tuve se me meó dentro de un petate que tenia hasta los topes de componentes informáticos. Por una rendija se meó dentro el hijoputa...

Nunca se le fue el mal olor, tuve que tirarlo todo.

Gato incluido.


----------



## Wallebot (19 Sep 2014)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> A mi el único gato que tuve se me meó dentro de un petate que tenia hasta los topes de componentes informáticos. Por una rendija se meó dentro el hijoputa...
> 
> Nunca se le fue el mal olor, tuve que tirarlo todo.
> 
> Gato incluido.



Te lo cargaste?


----------



## opilano (19 Sep 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, mis gatos hacen caca en un cajón, y pis en otros lugares: el sofá, la alfombra, la cama, los cajones de la ropa, su puta madre... ::



Cápalo. Y fin de la historia.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Te lo cargaste?



Que va, no soy tan cabrón, se lo di a mi suegra.

Bueno, si soy algo cabrón... :XX:


----------



## mikasa (20 Sep 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Bueno, mis gatos hacen caca en un cajón, y pis en otros lugares: el sofá, la alfombra, la cama, los cajones de la ropa, su puta madre... ::



Pon el liquido ese para que no se hagan pis, lo venden en la tienda de bichos y mano de santo.


----------



## Jorkomboi (15 Nov 2014)

Buena produccion de pimientos este año, me he hartado de comer pimientos asados. A la izquierda se pueden ver los naranjos a tope de fruta:







Las cebollas y los ajos que planté a principio de octubre van prosperando a buen ritmo. Aunque los ajos tienen las puntas de las ramas algo secas, no se si será por falta o exceso de riego:







Las zanahorias ya están brotando, en medio planté hoy rabanitos, ya veremos como se dan. Es la primera vez que los planto. Esta vez he decidido regar las zanahorias con dos aspersores:







Los papayeros ya se estan cargando de frutos. Con suerte el próximo verano no compro papayos:







Otra piña de plátanos ya lista para cortar y madurar:







Esta mañana podé las batatas dulces (boniatos), saqué una carretilla llena de ramas que repartí entre mis vecinos. Estos los guardé para plantarlos en otra finca de la familia:







Esta mañana se me disparó el sentido anti-aracnido al ver esta peazo araña en mis berros de agua. La quité con un palo muy largo y se la llevé a una gallina que tengo malita:







Me pareció que la gallina eruptaba después de comerse tremendo bicho. No se que tiene en la pata, no quiere apoyarla y camina a saltitos. La he revisado pero no tiene heridas. Le eché un poco de yodo en la pata, pero las demás gallinas al ver el color del yodo iban a picarla, así que le hice un vendaje al estilo macgyver con lo que tenia a mano:







Y ahora un truco para los que plantais repollos:

Cuando el repollo esta hecho, lo normal es cortarlo de la planta y arrancar esta. Pero por si no lo sabéis, el repollo vuelve a brotar después de cortarlo, solo que con menos tamaño. 

Después de cortar el repollo, al tronco que queda, le quitáis todas las hojas y lo dejáis tal que así:







Al cabo de un tiempo, le salen muchos brotes alrededor del corte, debéis seleccionar dos o tres, lo mas alejados unos de otros. Aquí se ven los brotes que he seleccionado yo:







En la planta de la derecha ya se ve como los brotes ya están formando nuevas plantas que van a dar mini-repollos:







Ya pondré mas adelante fotos de los mini-repollos formándose. Lo máximo que he conseguido son 4 en una misma planta.


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Ene 2015)

Warren dijo:


> pero bueno... que no decaiga el hilo... tanto trabajo teneis en el huerto que no posteais ???
> 
> a ver, ya en serio, este año me quiero estrenar con las calabazas, pero estoy un poco perdido con las variedades, que si de verano... de invierno...
> 
> ...



En invierno va todo mas lento, incluido el crecimiento de las plantas, asi que hay poco que postear 

Yo prefiero la calabaza butternut a la tradicional, es mas dulce y la puedo emplear en mas recetas. Yo particularmente la planto todo el año en poca cantidad, porque como bien indicas, despues de recolectarla solo aguanta unos dos meses antes de estropearse. Ademas planto calabaza para dulce de cabello, tambien en poca cantidad. 
Este año estoy probando a cultivar un tipo de calabacin gigante. De tamaño es parecido al de la calabaza comun alargada.

Aqui actualizo el estado de los mini-repollos, ya se estan cerrando algunos:


----------



## revOOO (10 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos. Interesante hilo. Ya no por el ahorro en comprar,que tampoco es mucho, pero si por este magnifico hobbie que a mi personalmente me llena mucho y ves crecer las cosas y te sientes genial, y tambien por comer mucho mas sano.
Segun estudios las verduras del supermercado no tienen tantas vitaminas como antes, por ser producidas en superintensivo. Las que cultivais vosotros sí.
Con estiercol, agua y pocos quimicos sacais verduras geniales y sabrosas.

Os pregunto, que cultivais ahora en invierno?? Saludos


----------



## CANCERVERO (10 Ene 2015)

Pues yo estoy preparando encinas, cogi en octubre las bellotas, le he hecho un invierno artificial en el frigorifico y ahora las tengo previa desinfeccion con hipoclorito sodico en bandeja de agua cerca de la calefaccio y ya estan brotando, luego las pondre encartones de los del vino con turba rubia, cuando tengan dos o tres cm. de altura, las inoculare de tuber melanosporun y cuando tengan una sabia comprobare si estan bien micorrizadas para plantarlas en Octubre en su sitio definitivo, el Huerto recien cavado hasta primavera.- Salud


----------



## Torimbia (10 Ene 2015)

revOOO dijo:


> Hola a todos. Interesante hilo. Ya no por el ahorro en comprar,que tampoco es mucho, pero si por este magnifico hobbie que a mi personalmente me llena mucho y ves crecer las cosas y te sientes genial, y tambien por comer mucho mas sano.
> Segun estudios las verduras del supermercado no tienen tantas vitaminas como antes, por ser producidas en superintensivo. Las que cultivais vosotros sí.
> Con estiercol, agua y pocos quimicos sacais verduras geniales y sabrosas.
> 
> Os pregunto, que cultivais ahora en invierno?? Saludos



Pues por el norte se plantan en invierno ajos puerros, brocoli, coliflor, repollo, berza y -muy particularmente- fabas de mayo, arbeyos (guisantes) y cebolleta. Y dentro de nada, patatas.

Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Ene 2015)

poned la 2


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Ene 2015)

revOOO dijo:


> Hola a todos. Interesante hilo. Ya no por el ahorro en comprar,que tampoco es mucho, pero si por este magnifico hobbie que a mi personalmente me llena mucho y ves crecer las cosas y te sientes genial, y tambien por comer mucho mas sano.
> Segun estudios las verduras del supermercado no tienen tantas vitaminas como antes, por ser producidas en superintensivo. Las que cultivais vosotros sí.
> Con estiercol, agua y pocos quimicos sacais verduras geniales y sabrosas.
> 
> Os pregunto, que cultivais ahora en invierno?? Saludos



Yo tengo ajos, cebollas, pera-melon (tambien llamado pepino dulce), judías veteadas, lechugas, calabacinos, calabaza butternut, calabaza boba (para dulce de cabello), calabacin gigante, berros de agua, zanahorias, repollos, col de hojas, rabanitos, y seguro que me dejo algo sin nombrar.


----------



## AngelMiguel (10 Ene 2015)

Alguien experimentado en patatas cultivadas en balas de paja para dar su experiencia?


----------



## revOOO (10 Ene 2015)

AngelMiguel dijo:


> Alguien experimentado en patatas cultivadas en balas de paja para dar su experiencia?



Wtf!!!
No si el futuro sera tener todos un miniinvernadero en casa o en el edificio para los vecinos.

Por cierto,os recomiendo la gallina castellana negra,es la mas rustica, pone huevos aunque esté helando o haya 45°.
Y si quereis carne gratis,comprar entre varios dos hurones y salid el domingo a cazar conejos en madrigueras. El campo esta plagado y los agricultores hartos. Ni siquiera multan ni na porque consideran plaga.


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Ene 2015)

revOOO dijo:


> Wtf!!!
> No si el futuro sera tener todos un miniinvernadero en casa o en el edificio para los vecinos.
> 
> Por cierto,os recomiendo la gallina castellana negra,es la mas rustica, pone huevos aunque esté helando o haya 45°.
> Y si quereis carne gratis,comprar entre varios dos hurones y salid el domingo a cazar conejos en madrigueras. El campo esta plagado y los agricultores hartos. Ni siquiera multan ni na porque consideran plaga.



Creo que tengo una de esas gallinas. La jodia pone un huevo todos los días. Lo malo es que son de un tamaño menor que las razas ponedoras. Pero se compensa porque las ponedoras ahora mismo me ponen un huevo cada 3 días.

El tema de la caza con hurones esta reguladísimo en Canarias, de hecho, si te pillan sin permiso te puede caer la del pulpo. Se pide licencia de caza de clase C y ademas un seguro de cazador.

Por cierto, se me olvidaba que también tengo espinacas de invierno plantadas. Un kilo he recogido hoy para un potaje de verduras y unos rabanitos para una ensalada. :rolleye:







Es lo bueno de tener una huerta, todos los dias se trae uno algo a casa.
A veces fruta, otras veces verduras y otras un dolor de espalda de narices. :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Ene 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> poned la 2



lo que os decía ayer


Superautopista de la alimentación, Documentales culturales - RTVE.es A la Carta


estuvo muy interesante


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Ene 2015)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo que os decía ayer
> 
> 
> Superautopista de la alimentación, Documentales culturales - RTVE.es A la Carta
> ...



Me lo guardo para verlo luego, gracias.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (12 Ene 2015)

Pregunta de "novato". ¿Las garras de las esparragueras silvestres pueden trasplantarse?


----------



## Nameiro (19 Ene 2015)

gracias por el documental...viendo eso, miedo da lo que pasaría si dejásemos de tener petroleo. Somos la releche, cuando tenemos algo lo malgastamos sin pensar en el futuro lejano. Realmente somos una plaga para el planeta.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Ene 2015)

Yo ayer recolecté los boniatos y volví a plantar las plantas con la misma. Cinco kilos de boniatos de 10 plantas mal atendidas. Al principio no sabia cuanto había que regarlas y las regaba todos los días, por eso dieron tan poca cantidad... :´(


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Feb 2015)

Actualizo el estado de los mini-repollos:

Prácticamente ya están para recolectar. Como se puede apreciar, del tronco principal salieron troncos secundarios que son los que dieron los mini-repollos:
















Hoy he comprado una nueva gallina, los colores me encantan. No es ponedora, pero me da igual.











Al meterla hoy en el gallinero, la gallina dominante se a cebado a picotazos con ella. Mañana tendré que comprarle unas gafas a la dominante para que la deje tranquila durante unas semanas.

Hace una semana puse en marcha mi nuevo sistema aeropónico para cultivas lechugas, todo hecho con material reciclado:
















Las lechugas no se han muerto, así que de momento parece que funciona.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (15 Feb 2015)

Buenas
¿Conoceis o sabeis si existe algún tipo de formación para la explotación intensiva de fincas medianas o grandes?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## patroclus (25 Feb 2015)

jorkomboi,

Las gallinas nuevas se meten en el gallinero de noche. Así cuando amanece las demás gallinas la aceptan sin ataque ninguno. Si la metes de día la lías parda.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (25 Feb 2015)

*Jorkomboi *

¿qué lleva el agua que recorre el circuito hidropónico de tus lechugas? 

¿QUé motor estás usando para bombear agua?

¿El movimiento del agua es perpetuo?


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Feb 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Sobre el tema de la gallina atacada, hay un truco que suele funcionar. Cuando introduzcas una gallina nueva, rocíale las plumas con vinagre. Cuando las otras la vayan a picar, les desagradará el sabor y dejarán de hacerlo hasta que ya pierdan la costumbre. (Hay quien hace lo mismo con gasoil :vomito: ) Por otra parte, el vinagre de manzana tiene muchas propiedades para ellas. Si se añade al agua de los bebederos (a razón de una cucharada sopera por litro de agua aprox) regula el pH, previene parásitos internos e infecciones y les aporta vitaminas.
> 
> 
> Sobre el aparato hidropónico ¿Cómo funciona? Veo un cubo de drenaje y una bomba ¿de oxígeno? pero no veo de donde proviene la solución. Por otra parte, me extraña que la solución sea rojiza. Suele ser transparente y no me figuro de dónde puede provenir ese color ¿Las trasplantas al aparato con tierra? ¿llevas mucho tiempo reutilizando la misma solución? ¿Qué nutrientes compras? ienso:
> ...



La gallina ya ha sido aceptada en el corral, no sin antes perder todas las plumillas de la cocorota xD
Aun así gracias por los consejos, tendré muy en cuenta lo del vinagre en el agua.

En cuanto al sistema aeropónico, el cubo que ves, es el deposito principal desde donde sale el agua impulsada por la bomba (de pecera, comprada en el chino por 9€) y al que llega el agua después de pasar por todo el circuito. 
El agua al retornar cae desde varios centímetros de altura, oxigenando la solucion al mismo tiempo. El agua es roja porque estoy aprovechando la solución nutritiva que uso en mis berros de agua, la cual contiene quelato de hierro, que colorea bastante el agua de ese tono rojizo. La solución la cambiare cuando se la cambie a los berros, cada 25 días mas o menos.
Las plantas las saco yo en mi casa de un semillero, cuando la planta tiene 3 hojas las paso al circuito. Solo tengo que limpiarle la turba muy bien de la raíz (sin tocarlas con las manos desnudas) y meterla en la esponja dentro de los vasitos en el circuito.


---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 13:51 ----------




patroclus dijo:


> jorkomboi,
> 
> Las gallinas nuevas se meten en el gallinero de noche. Así cuando amanece las demás gallinas la aceptan sin ataque ninguno. Si la metes de día la lías parda.



Vaya, no lo sabía. De hecho he preguntado por los viejos de la zona y ellos tampoco lo sabían. xD

Gracias por la info.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2015 at 13:56 ----------




NODIANO dijo:


> *Jorkomboi *
> 
> ¿qué lleva el agua que recorre el circuito hidropónico de tus lechugas?
> 
> ...



El color lo da el quelato de hierro. Es una solución nutritiva reutilizada, probablemente las lechugas no necesiten el quelato.

Uso una bomba de agua de pecera/fuente, en teoría da 1200l a la hora, pero lo he medido y no pasa de 500l. Tengo un temporizador de enchufe para arrancarla y pararla, solo la tengo funcionando las horas diurnas.


----------



## NODIANO_borrado (26 Feb 2015)

*Jorkomboi * ¿qué lleva exactamente esa solución nutritiva hidropónica?


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Feb 2015)

jesamine dijo:


> Efectívamente, el quelato de hierro suele colorear la solución concentrada, lo que me llama la atención es que coloree tan intensamente la solución final. Las lechugas sí necesitan hierro, que puede ser aportado en forma de quelato o de sulfato, pero teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un micronutriente y, por tanto la cantidad de este elemento es bastante pequeña, esa coloración no suele apreciarse en la solución final. El aspecto me recuerda a lo que venden en growshops por "soluciones hidropónicas" y realmente, son otra cosa. No me quiero meter en donde no me llaman, pero yo de ti comprobaría que se trata de una solución hidroprónica para plantas de consumo alimenticio (los fertilizantes para tierra o soluciones hidropónicas para plantas "ornamentales"  pueden no ser sanitariamente aptos) y que la proporción de disolución es la correcta.
> 
> 
> Piensa que la solución no es más que un agua mineralizada y por lo tanto, todo lo que sea color, olor y densidad que disten de ser los propios del agua nos dicen que hay algo que sobra (que puede ser totalmente inócuo o puede que no)
> ...



La proporción de quelato que uso es de 20gr por 1000l de agua, recomendada por un perito agrícola para la producción a gran escala de berros de agua. Nunca se me ocurriría añadir productos a voleo en la solución sin contar con la opinión de un profesional. 
De todas formas, has hecho que me plantee revisar la formula para disminuir la cantidad de quelato al mínimo. Gracias. 

En cuanto al cubo de la solución. Lo tengo permanentemente cerrado con su tapa, la cual he agujereado para que caiga el agua del retorno dentro, no solo para evitar hongos y bacterias, sino para que los pájaros no se metan a beber agua y me dejen "regalos" flotando dentro. 

---------- Post added 27-feb-2015 at 17:54 ----------




NODIANO dijo:


> *Jorkomboi * ¿qué lleva exactamente esa solución nutritiva hidropónica?



Podría darte la formula exacta, pero luego tendría que matarte. :XX:

Ahora en serio, la formula nos ha costado mas de dos años adecuarla a los berros para que sean extremadamente productivos en comparación a otros productores de la isla. Es un secreto muy bien guardado. Lo siento. :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Armando Kasitas (28 Feb 2015)

*Hay ciclos de PF de horticultura. Si acudes al ASAJA de tu zona te informarán de otros cursos. *

......................................................

Agradecido me jallo, Jesamine.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (23 Abr 2015)

Warren dijo:


> up!
> 
> 
> tengo las acelgas como arrugadas y con síntomas de que algún "especímen" se las come, pero no veo caracoles... alguien tiene idea de qué puede ser?
> ...



Sera pulgon


----------



## porAllíResopla (26 Abr 2015)

Pues yo, aparte de lo que tengo en macetas me he alquilado unos 25 m2 de terreno de regadío, zona andaluza oriental, a 15 leuros al mes. Mi planning es el siguiente, decidme si estoy cometiendo algún error.

1 cuadrado de unos 2 metros de lado para sandías
1 fila con 24 tomateras y albahaca entre ellos
1 fila con 12 lechugas con rabanitos entre ellas
1 fila con 12 cebollas con zanahorias entre ellas
1 fila con acelgas
1 fila con judías rastreras
1 fila con 24 pimientos, tanto dulces como picantes

Cuando haya hecho un enrejado plantaré pepinos junto al surco por donde viene el agua de al acequia.


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Abr 2015)

porAllíResopla dijo:


> Pues yo, aparte de lo que tengo en macetas me he alquilado unos 25 m2 de terreno de regadío, zona andaluza oriental, a 15 leuros al mes. Mi planning es el siguiente, decidme si estoy cometiendo algún error.
> 
> 1 cuadrado de unos 2 metros de lado para sandías
> 1 fila con 24 tomateras y albahaca entre ellos
> ...



Con tanta fila, has dejado algún hueco para caminar? :XX:

Cuidado con los pimientos, se hibridan los dulces con los picantes y salen todos picantes.


----------



## porAllíResopla (26 Abr 2015)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Con tanta fila, has dejado algún hueco para caminar? :XX:
> 
> Cuidado con los pimientos, se hibridan los dulces con los picantes y salen todos picantes.



Supongo que poner los de cada clase en lados opuestos minimizará la hibridación, ¿no?


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Abr 2015)

porAllíResopla dijo:


> Supongo que poner los de cada clase en lados opuestos minimizará la hibridación, ¿no?



Las abejas llevan el polen de una variedad a la otra, así es como se hibridan.

En una huerta de varios cientos de m2, pues si, en 25m2 no hay espacio suficiente para separar las variedades.


----------



## nadakeperder (2 May 2015)

Hola a todos me alegro de encontrar este hilo y decir que me encanta la idea de aprovechar cualquier rincón para cultivar nuestras pequeñas huertas y así tener despensa fresquita.
Si sirve de algo les dejo un enlace para mostrar una huerta pequeña hecha en baldes. Las variedades que se ven (espinaca, acelga, cilantro, perejil, ajos, cerezo, fresas, menta y zanahorias) han sobrevivido al invierno (no entiendo como)
https://www.facebook.com/Mempi.Freiburg


----------



## jurbu (2 May 2015)

Warren dijo:


> pues esta madrugada me ha dado por salir con la linterna (intuía que el "bicho" en cuestión tenia que actuar de noche, porque de día las lechugas y las acelgas parecen limpias, pero con agujeros), y eureka... tengo un buen ejército de tijeretas tal que esta de la foto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que hayas visto tijeretas no quiere decir que no haya pulgón (y más si las hojas están arrugadas) a las tijeretas les encanta el pulgón...

Por otra parte es cierto que el pulgón no tiene aparato masticador y sus efectos no son que desaparezcan trozos de hojas...


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 May 2015)

Las hojas retorcidas, puede ser la mosca blanca, a mi me la juegan con las hojas de laurel tiernas, respecto a la hoja comida, alguna babosa o oruga, mira las hojas por abajo a ver si te ha visitado alguna mariposa y ha eclosionado algun huevo, respecto al pulgon, yo lo suelo tener a raya con ajos machacados y macerados en agua durante 24 horas, luego hervido y colado, le añado unas gotas de Fairy y con un pulverizador de los chinos, les doy unos toques, a los rosales, les va muy bien, a las tijeretas y las mariquitas, déjalas que actuen, a los pulgones los lleva a raya.- Salud


----------



## porAllíResopla (7 May 2015)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Las hojas retorcidas, puede ser la mosca blanca, a mi me la juegan con las hojas de laurel tiernas, respecto a la hoja comida, alguna babosa o oruga, mira las hojas por abajo a ver si te ha visitado alguna mariposa y ha eclosionado algun huevo, respecto al pulgon, yo lo suelo tener a raya con ajos machacados y macerados en agua durante 24 horas, luego hervido y colado, le añado unas gotas de Fairy y con un pulverizador de los chinos, les doy unos toques, a los rosales, les va muy bien, a las tijeretas y las mariquitas, déjalas que actuen, a los pulgones los lleva a raya.- Salud



Pues yo uso esa misma mezcla (además de ajo echo piel de cebolla) y para prevenir parece que va bien, pero cuando la planta ya tiene pulgones tienes que ir hoja por hoja acercando el pulverizador lo máximo posible para que los arrastre. Si te limitas a rociar la planta por encima ni se inmutan.


----------



## pechelle (7 May 2015)

Parece una chorrada pero como puedo evitar que los gatos se coman mi huerto o le destrocen?


----------



## pechelle (7 May 2015)

Warren dijo:


> Uups... pues yo tengo no menos de 8-10 gatos "salvajes" permanentes por el huerto, se pasan de mi casa al vecino según les dá... pero nunca me han tocado nada del huerto... lo unico que hacen es irse debajo de un arbol a cagar, y luego limpiamente lo entierran pero nada más.... pero jamás he visto tocarle a una lechuga... qué raro.



Creo que la clave esta en que mi huerto esta en macetas grandes y los gatos son de dormir en tiestos. Pero me lo desentierran todo!!!


----------



## Comtat_Gran (8 May 2015)

Buenas!

Qué muerto está esto, no? Aquí os dejo unas fotos de mi huerto, este año tengo poco tiempo y no he podido plantar aún tomates, lechugas, berenjenas, pimientos y sandías y melones. De momento con las habas, las patatas (qué hermosas que las tengo esta temporada), ajos y cebollas (recién plantadas de esta mañana) ya voy tirando. La semana que viene sigo plantando.














Saludos y animaos a compartir vuestros huertos!


----------



## LCIRPM (8 May 2015)

Warren dijo:


> pues esta madrugada me ha dado por salir con la linterna (intuía que el "bicho" en cuestión tenia que actuar de noche, porque de día las lechugas y las acelgas parecen limpias, pero con agujeros), y eureka... tengo un buen ejército de tijeretas tal que esta de la foto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son carnívoras, yo que tú las dejaba que coman pulgones y otros bichos.

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 17:53 ----------




Warren dijo:


> up!
> 
> 
> tengo las acelgas como arrugadas y con síntomas de que algún "especímen" se las come, pero no veo caracoles... alguien tiene idea de qué puede ser?
> ...



babosas posiblemente ¿Algun sitio con humedad?


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2015)

Yo planté ayer ajo elefante. Tengo unas 100 plantas de judías verdes rastreras y otras 20 de judias veteadas sin recolectar para que se sequen las vainas y usarlas de semillas el próximo año. 
También tengo ñames para recolectar ya, casi dos años me ha costado que crecieran, todo por culpa de no saber cuando regarlos desde un principio. 

Esta primavera compré 20 fresales de los que he sacado mas de 30 estolones que ya están listos para trasplantar a tierra. También tengo recién plantados 15 pimenteros desde hace un mes. Los saltamontes adoran las hojas de los pimenteros, tengo que azufrarlos todas las semanas para que no se los coman.
Y el próximo mes empiezo a plantar ajos y cebollas moradas. Y calabacinos cuando el calor afloje un poco, que aquí en Canarias aun pega fuerte.


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Mar 2016)

Mi primera camada de conejos. Esta mañana he llegado a la huerta y me he encontrado con que la coneja estaba terminando de parir...

11 conejos!!!

Y para colmo es primeriza. Me han dicho los viejales de la zona que conserve el casar de conejos que son muy buenos como reproductores.







Y justo al lado de la conejera pillo en una trampa a su principal enemigo: La rata.







La japuta ya estaba intentando acercarse a la conejera atraída por el olor de la sangre del parto.


----------



## orcinsu (9 Mar 2017)

¿Alguien tiene experiencia con el cultivo de stevia?


----------



## HA-250 (9 Mar 2017)

orcinsu dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con el cultivo de stevia?



https://i.ytimg.com/vi/zPvdBeappf8/...pgq=90&sp=68&sigh=M5zQhUU3RtRGkFl5vD-9T_5KYO4

No la he sembrado nunca, puedes hacerlo como este señor.


----------



## Cazarr (9 Mar 2017)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Y justo al lado de la conejera pillo en una trampa a su principal enemigo: La rata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me imaginaba yo a las ratas más asquerosas. Esta parece hasta mona. ::


----------



## Jorkomboi (9 Mar 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Me imaginaba yo a las ratas más asquerosas. Esta parece hasta mona. ::



Es que las ratas de campo se cuidan mas


----------



## archerforero (10 Mar 2017)

Buenas chicos, he convencido a mi padre que me deje sembrar en su huerto, el cual por cierto tenia muy descuidado, a parte de que he encontrado muchos nidos de hormigas, la cosa es que no se que sembrar, me preocupa empezar con algo que sea muy delicado por que no tengo la suficiente experiencia, por eso acudo aquí al foro para ver que me recomendáis, muchas gracias desde ya,saludos.

________________________________________
Trabajando para chollos amazon


----------



## Oker (10 Mar 2017)

Yo tengo una Huerta pequeña que la uso para que planten mis hijos y aprendan a cuidarla. Pero cada día estoy más cansado por culpa de las hormigas.
Soy de los que no quiero echar ningún producto y suelo probar con algún remedio casero, pero es imposible al final acabó con las plantas llenas de hormigas, muchos hormigueros y se llevan hasta las semillas que echamos. Al final no se quieren acercar ni los niños.
Algún remedio para que desaparezcan?


----------



## esjoal (26 Mar 2017)

Yo para liquidar pulgones insectos y demas bichejos utilizo jabon sodico (es mejor potasico) pero e chimbo de toda la vida es lo mejor.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Mar 2017)

Pregunta: para las plantas del balcón de casa, ¿cómo ahuyento a los insectos? ¿Insecticida? ¿O hay plantas que hacen esa función?

Pretendo plantar flores (para decorar, principalmente) en unas jardineras y algo de hierbas aromáticas al lado, por lo que utilizar químicos no me hace mucha gracia.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Mar 2017)

La menta (mentha pepirita), tanto como la albahaca ahuyentan a los insectos.
Hay mas plantas que se encargan de esta función.(romero, tomillo limonero,citronela, lavanda, piretro, etc.)


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

*Os enseñare lo que he plantado en mi terreno*

Tengo un terreno, y os enseñare lo que he plantado.
Unas lechugas, unas patatas, cebollas

No plantare ni tomates ni Alubias que dan mucho que hacer


----------



## Gumersindo (5 Abr 2017)

¿Los tomates dan mucho que hacer? Aparte de regar y limpiarlos de vez en cuando, solo hay que sentarse a verlos crecer (yo no les pongo nada)


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> ¿Los tomates dan mucho que hacer? Aparte de regar y limpiarlos de vez en cuando, solo hay que sentarse a verlos crecer (yo no les pongo nada)



Si, por que en el norte con las nieblas se queman, ademas hay que ponerles palos y tal.. 
Para mi todo es trabajo


----------



## Johnny Drama (5 Abr 2017)

Nieblas cuando. En Junio?
Y vamos, es poner un palo y atarlo, tampoco es que sea un trabajo de la leche...


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

Johnny Drama dijo:


> Nieblas cuando. En Junio?
> Y vamos, es poner un palo y atarlo, tampoco es que sea un trabajo de la leche...



En el Cantabrico es muy común tener nieblas con llovizna muchos días de verano y primavera
Y como se pase el verano con nieblas bajas, los tomates se pudren y se queman


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> No hay que ponerles palos a uno ni a otro. Si se los pones mejor, porque van trepando y crecen más, pero aunque no lo hagas se desarrollarán y darán fruto. Un truco que se hace mucho en galicia es sembrarlos junto a una planta de maíz (sólo tienes que enterrar dos granos a poco profundidad y luego si nacen dos arrancas una) para que sirva de tutor de las alubias.



Los palos los tenía pero hay que quitarlos otra vez para mover la tierra de este año.
Pero el trabajo de las alubias es mas trabajoso que por ejemplo Judias
En el caso de las alubias después de que nazcan y tal tienes que ponerlas al sol para que sequen y después desgranar. 
Parece que no, pero lleva su tiempo


----------



## patroclus (5 Abr 2017)

Yo tengo tomateras, pimientos, berenjenas y maíz. De 10 a 15 plantas cada una. Quiero sembrar pepinos que nunca los he puesto.

Tengo solo unos arriates alrededor de la casa, en vez de poner flores pongo plantas productivas.


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> Mira mi post anterior, que lo he editado.
> 
> Si haces lo del maíz cuando las alubias estén listas las arrancas del suelo y ese extremo lo cuelgas sobre una mazorca de la planta del maíz para que no toque el suelo. El resto de la planta ya se ha desarrollado enrollandose a la caña del maíz así que tranquilo que de ahí no se escapan. Ahí se quedan secándose hasta el momento de desgranarlas.
> 
> Si es que los gallegos ya lo tenemos todo inventado XD



Yo creo que secan mejor, sacándolas y poniéndolas directamente al sol, al menos en el clima Cantabrico


----------



## JimJones (5 Abr 2017)

Yo me estoy esperando a mayo para poner el huerto...he puesto un membrillo y un cerezo y he comprado un plantel de moras, este ultimo crece a toda hostia.


----------



## raum (5 Abr 2017)

Si solo quieres regar y recoger(nada de tratamientos antibichos ni nada) lo mas productivo que se puede poner en un huerto son los pimientos,berenjenas y cebollas. Cuidados 0.

El tomate depende del año,unos dan mas que otros, lo unico especial es ponerle un poco de azufre y las cañas.

El calabacin y el pepino son delicados, les entra el hongo y dejan de producir bastante. El azufre no vale para matarlo que es lo unico que uso aparte de estiercol y agua.

Las alcachofas son tb una gran opcion porque plantas la planta y te olvidas. En verano se suelen rozar y dejar de regar. Duran 6 o 7 años. Cuidados 0 tambien.

Los esparragos duran algo mas unos 12 o 14 años. Pero no dan tanta produccion y si no tienes opcion de pasarte todos los dias, muchos se pasaran y no te los podras comer. Cuidados 0.

La lechuga depende de la variedad. Las normales no dan practicamente ningun problema. 0 cuidados tambien. Aparte de regar claro.


----------



## planpatriota (5 Abr 2017)

raum dijo:


> Si solo quieres regar y recoger(nada de tratamientos antibichos ni nada) lo mas productivo que se puede poner en un huerto son los pimientos,berenjenas y cebollas. Cuidados 0.
> 
> El tomate depende del año,unos dan mas que otros, lo unico especial es ponerle un poco de azufre y las cañas.
> 
> ...




Aquí en el norte, las lechugas son comidas por lumiacos y caracoles


----------



## pacomermela (5 Abr 2017)

Me alegra ver que la gente se anima a cultivar, mis diez.


----------



## raum (5 Abr 2017)

planpatriota dijo:


> Aquí en el norte, las lechugas son comidas por lumiacos y caracoles



Supongo los lumiacos son babosas, eso es facil. Espolvoreas un poco hierro alrededor. Aqui tb habia muchos, pero los han esquilmado para comerselos y con las sequias


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (9 Abr 2017)

El primer año q plante tomates me salieron un cojon y durante muchos meses, pero la segunda vez q plante ni la mitad y mas pequeños, supongo q lo volvere a intentar, lo malo es q es zona Lleida y a veces pega heladas por eso aun no he plantado.
Me gustaria plantar patatas pero la tierra se compacta y tiene muchas piedras y apenas crecen por eso lo q mejor me sale son frutos q se desarrollan fuera de la tierra.

Los ajos y cebollad por ejemplo se quedan pequeños tambien
Tampoco da mucho sol, pocas horas


----------



## planpatriota (10 Abr 2017)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> El primer año q plante tomates me salieron un cojon y durante muchos meses, pero la segunda vez q plante ni la mitad y mas pequeños, supongo q lo volvere a intentar, lo malo es q es zona Lleida y a veces pega heladas por eso aun no he plantado.
> Me gustaria plantar patatas pero la tierra se compacta y tiene muchas piedras y apenas crecen por eso lo q mejor me sale son frutos q se desarrollan fuera de la tierra.
> 
> Los ajos y cebollad por ejemplo se quedan pequeños tambien
> Tampoco da mucho sol, pocas horas



En algunos tipos de plantas no se puede plantar lo mismo al siguiente año, ademas el que quiera puede abonar el terreno y tal para que la tierra este mejor

PD: La tierra Catalana es tacaña como sus paísanos :XX:


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Abr 2017)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> El primer año q plante tomates me salieron un cojon y durante muchos meses, pero la segunda vez q plante ni la mitad y mas pequeños, supongo q lo volvere a intentar, lo malo es q es zona Lleida y a veces pega heladas por eso aun no he plantado.
> Me gustaria plantar patatas pero la tierra se compacta y tiene muchas piedras y apenas crecen por eso lo q mejor me sale son frutos q se desarrollan fuera de la tierra.
> 
> Los ajos y cebollad por ejemplo se quedan pequeños tambien
> Tampoco da mucho sol, pocas horas



En sitios fríos como el que mencionas es mejor esperar a plantar tomates y pimientos a la segunda semana de Mayo. Como te pillen temperaturas por debajo de los diez grados, ya no digamos si bajan de 7, las plantas quedan afectadas y ya no se recuperan. Darán producción pero escasa y pequeña. Incluso a veces merece la pena esperar a primeros de Junio. Haz la prueba, planta en tres tandas: a primeros de Mayo, hacia el 15 y por último a finales de Mayo. Te puedes llamar una sorpresa, no por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.


----------



## Venator (18 Abr 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En sitios fríos como el que mencionas es mejor esperar a plantar tomates y pimientos a la segunda semana de Mayo. Como te pillen temperaturas por debajo de los diez grados, ya no digamos si bajan de 7, las plantas quedan afectadas y ya no se recuperan. Darán producción pero escasa y pequeña. Incluso a veces merece la pena esperar a primeros de Junio.



Mi pueblo es zona norte de montaña donde aún puede caer una helada traicionera en pleno junio y no les queda otra que proteger las plantitas de tomate aunque sea con una simple botella de agua cortada.


----------



## capas (19 Abr 2017)

esjoal dijo:


> Yo para liquidar pulgones insectos y demas bichejos utilizo jabon sodico (es mejor potasico) pero e chimbo de toda la vida es lo mejor.



Yo tengo varias plantas en el balcón, entre ellas un rosal y es la única a la que le han salido pulgones y demás. Vi un remedio casero a base de ajo, pero no funciona, los pulgones vuelven a aparecer y me empiezo a desesperar porque no quiero perder el rosal. También me niego a comprar químicos. Si dices que el chimbo funciona, lo probaré.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Abr 2017)

capas dijo:


> Yo tengo varias plantas en el balcón, entre ellas un rosal y es la única a la que le han salido pulgones y demás. Vi un remedio casero a base de ajo, pero no funciona, los pulgones vuelven a aparecer y me empiezo a desesperar porque no quiero perder el rosal. También me niego a comprar químicos. Si dices que el chimbo funciona, lo probaré.



Los pulgones aparecen cuando hay hormigas. Estas comen la melaza que producen los pulgones y de paso los llevan por toda la planta. Si no hay hormigas no hay pulgones. Tienes que poner un impedimento físico a que suban las hormigas, lo cual no es fácil porque final las muy puñeteras pasan casi todas las barreras. Yo compré unas cintas ecológicas de pegamento que funcionaban bastante bien, también puse un poco de grasa. Lo mejor es una barrera de agua, prueba de hacer un canal acuático que rodee toda la planta.

También, es eficaz eliminar todos los pulgones (los huevos están en la trasera de las hojas) y todas la hormigas que pilles.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Los pulgones aparecen cuando hay hormigas. Estas comen la melaza que producen los pulgones y de paso los llevan por toda la planta. Si no hay hormigas no hay pulgones. Tienes que poner un impedimento físico a que suban las hormigas, lo cual no es fácil porque final las muy puñeteras pasan casi todas las barreras. Yo compré unas cintas ecológicas de pegamento que funcionaban bastante bien, también puse un poco de grasa. Lo mejor es una barrera de agua, prueba de hacer un canal acuático que rodee toda la planta.
> 
> También, es eficaz eliminar todos los pulgones (los huevos están en la trasera de las hojas) y todas la hormigas que pilles.



No es exactamente así , hay pulgones alados y no son necesarias las hormigas, aunque es verdad que en cuanto aparece alguno las hormigas hacen el resto.

Si puedes conseguir 4 o 5 mariquitas y no hay sobreabundancia de pulgones se los jalan como bocadillos y no se piran mientras tengan jalufa.

Si quieres usar un insecticida ecológico que te lo puedes hasta untar en la piel y te hará un favor, busca aceite de neem, es barato y los mata bien muertos.


----------



## Icibatreuh (23 Abr 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> No es exactamente así , hay pulgones alados y no son necesarias las hormigas, aunque es verdad que en cuanto aparece alguno las hormigas hacen el resto.
> 
> Si puedes conseguir 4 o 5 mariquitas y no hay sobreabundancia de pulgones se los jalan como bocadillos y no se piran mientras tengan jalufa.
> 
> Si quieres usar un insecticida ecológico que te lo puedes hasta untar en la piel y te hará un favor, busca aceite de neem, es barato y los mata bien muertos.



En USA vi en un mercado popular de granjeros que vendían un sobre con mariquitas vivas. El ayudante del dueño del puesto, un mexicano, me confirmó que las vendían contra los pulgones. Aquí no las he visto.

Te reconozco que no se soy un experto en pulgones. Sí he visto que son diferentes, o se comportan de forma de diferente los del cerezo, del ciruelo, de las hortalIzas como la alubia verde y del limonero (este ultimo no sé si es pulgón pero se le parece). Pero siempre he visto que controlando las hormigas, controlas el pulgón.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Abr 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En USA vi en un mercado popular de granjeros que vendían un sobre con mariquitas vivas. El ayudante del dueño del puesto, un mexicano, me confirmó que las vendían contra los pulgones. Aquí no las he visto.
> 
> Te reconozco que no se soy un experto en pulgones. Sí he visto que son diferentes, o se comportan de forma de diferente los del cerezo, del ciruelo, de las hortalIzas como la alubia verde y del limonero (este ultimo no sé si es pulgón pero se le parece). Pero siempre he visto que controlando las hormigas, controlas el pulgón.



Si, pero a lo que iba es que los pulgones pueden iniciar una conolización sin necesidad de que haya hormigas de por medio, una vez que hay alguno las hormigas ayudan a diseminarlos.

Aquí también hay webs que venden de todo en lucha integrada contra los bixos come plantas, desde acaros que se comen a otros acaros, hasta bacterias que derroyen las puestas de huevos de orugas, pero mercados al aire como en Mexico nó, que yo sepa, mariquitas hay en todas partes, sobre todo ahora en primavera en cardos borriqueros, setos de phitosporus, rosales en los jardines, etc, solo tienes que salir y fijarte en esas plantas con pulgones, si hay pulgones, igual que hormigas, hay mariquitas.

No obvies lo que dije del aceite de neem, los mata por contacto directo aunque nó instantaneamente, y los que sobreviven acaban cascando en un par de días por que es sistémico, osea que al fumigarlo entra dentro de la planta y los chupadores pierden el apetito y se les defenestra el sistema digestivo a la vez, lo puedes fumigar o regar mezclado con el agua.


----------



## ramirolr (28 Abr 2017)

El enlace a la primera parte del hilo no está correcto.

Es este:



> ```
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/116457-rincon-del-agricultor-trucos-nuestras-huertas.html
> ```


----------



## Viernes_negro (3 May 2017)

ramirolr dijo:


> El enlace a la primera parte del hilo no está correcto.
> 
> Es este:



Ahí va el thanks ... el que pones tú es el correcto y va a favoritos, no sea que lo vuelva a perder.

Es posible comprar un terrenito en alguna capital de provincia española medio grande y que no esté a un precio muy alto, y tampoco muy lejano a un núcleo de una ciudad importante?

Veo que algunos utilizáis la agricultura ecológica incluso para hacer algo de dinero. Es viable de alguna manera con un trabajo adicional para no depender de ello? Yo no le veía mucho futuro, pero un amigo está produciendo suficiente en un terrenito con casita no muy lejos de Barcelona, y le está rindiendo para sacar unos miles de euros limpios (no mucho más), pagando autónomos y demás. Cultiva tomates "per sucar" y varias cosas que sí le rinden, pero ... un año tuvo problemas y lo comido por lo servido.

Yo aprendí de mi abuelo algunas cosas, aunque él ya era un animal de ciudad. Muchas cosas de las que decís a mí me las explico mi abuelo, como lo de fumigar con leche, tabaco, jabón ... hacer esquejes, injertos con base de plantas más resistentes.

En fin, gracias por el hilo, sois grandes.

He visto algunos terrenitos no urbanizables:

Terreno en venta en Julián s/n, Centro, Aranda de Duero

Yo no lo veo tan caro. Se le puede sacar rendimiento a algo así. Claro, el problema es que Aranda de Duero a mi mujer le va a costar encontrar trabajo, pero ... igual en Burgos sí tiene algunas oportunidades, aunque tenga que desplazarse en coche.

Y este es diminuto, es como un jardín, he visto algunos que son gigantes.


----------



## Cazarr (8 May 2017)

Disculpadme que haga un poco de offtopic, pero tal vez alguno me pueda responder.

Quiero plantar unos cipreses para decorar una zona rural. Dada la resistencia que tienen no creo que tenga problema alguno ni con el agua, ni con el suelo, ni con el sol.
Lo que no sé tan bien es si requieren algún cuidado en particular (*¿?*) para las plagas o los insectos, teniendo en cuenta que no están en ciudad sino algo cerca de bosques de pino y campos de cultivo, aunque los colocaré en un pequeño descampado.

A parte de eso también tengo la duda de si es mejor que los plante cuando ya estén algo creciditos (comprados ya así) o si da igual que plante las semillas.

Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## raum (9 May 2017)

El cipres plagas no tiene que yo sepa. 

Te aconsejo plantarlos ya de plantel, lo de plantarlo de semilla no lo veo, pero bueno cada cual. Si son muchos te haran precio en cualquier vivero, quiza los saques a 0,50 o 0,80 Cts. Normalmente si compras pocos te sale el arbolillo a euro de un par de palmos.

En los primeros años, te recomiendo les pongas algun tipo de proteccion si no el conejo va a roer el tallo y te los va a joder.


----------



## popol (12 Jun 2017)

agropecuario dijo:


> Uff, es una plaga j*dida, si no eres profesional no te recomiendo la suelta de insectos auxiliares .... aunque si quieres probar puedes soltar algún mirido + Trichogramma achaeae
> 
> Luego lo que si te recomiendo es trampeo masivo con feromonas combinado con tratamientos foliares de Bacillus thurigienses



Saludos a todos, estaba empezando a leerme el hilo (madre mía, da vértigo ver cuántas páginas lleváis ya entre este y el otro) cuando he visto lo de la tuta de la tomatera.

Vivimos en un campo de 4500m2, sobretodo tenemos olivos de distintas variedades, naranjos y parras y un pequeño huerto para nuestro consumo (ya no sé a quién regalar calabacines, no paran de salir!) 

He plantado tomateras de la variedad mutxamel, de semillas de mi padre de hace 15 añazos. Como no me he leído el hilo, os digo un truco que nos contó un buen hombre de campo para la tuta. A él le funciona, desde luego, menudos tomates!

Se trata de colocar cada tres o cuatro tomateras una botella de agua vacía agujereada con bolitas de naftalina (las de la ropa de toda la vida) dentro. Un par. Al parecer no le gusta nada a la tuta y ni se acerca a las tomateras. Yo lo probaré este año y os digo si me ha funcionado. 

También me gustaría preguntaros algo, si ya se ha comentado lo siento, pero hasta que me ponga al día con los hilos... Planté sandías y melones, los melones van muy bien aunque no se están haciendo demasiado grandes, pero la sandía me ocurre que la flor se pone negra y se pocha, es como si la abortara y no están saliendo más...Además las hojas más próximas a la base se están volviendo como plateadas y los bordes ennegrecidos. Creo que es un hongo ¿es posible? ¿Tiene relación lo de las hojas con que no cuaje la flor? ¿Alguien podría explicarme qué es y qué hacer?


----------



## Icibatreuh (12 Jun 2017)

popol dijo:


> Saludos a todos, estaba empezando a leerme el hilo (madre mía, da vértigo ver cuántas páginas lleváis ya entre este y el otro) cuando he visto lo de la tuta de la tomatera.
> 
> Vivimos en un campo de 4500m2, sobretodo tenemos olivos de distintas variedades, naranjos y parras y un pequeño huerto para nuestro consumo (ya no sé a quién regalar calabacines, no paran de salir!)
> 
> ...



Las bolitas de Naftalina están prohibidas desde hace años, no creo que puedas conseguirlas. 

Aquí pongo un enlace sobre como combatir la Tuta, ya dice que es muy difícil. 

El mejor tratamiento para combatir la tuta absoluta - Plantea En Verde


Es curioso, en este enlace pone que la pega se introdujo en España en 2006. Yo la he empezado a sufrir hace tres o cuatro años, el pasado se me llevo un tercio de los tomates.

Cualquier idea o experiencia útil es bienvenida.


----------



## popol (12 Jun 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Las bolitas de Naftalina están prohibidas desde hace años, no creo que puedas conseguirlas.
> 
> Aquí pongo un enlace sobre como combatir la Tuta, ya dice que es muy difícil.
> 
> ...



No lo sabía, pero deben de ser las que venden ahora antipolillas, porque este hombre nos lo explicó hará un año como mucho, y vimos las tomateras y estaban perfectas. Yo de todos modos lo intentaré, no pierdo nada. Gracias por el enlace, le echaré un ojo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Jun 2017)

popol dijo:


> No lo sabía, pero deben de ser las que venden ahora antipolillas, porque este hombre nos lo explicó hará un año como mucho, y vimos las tomateras y estaban perfectas. Yo de todos modos lo intentaré, no pierdo nada. Gracias por el enlace, le echaré un ojo.



En este enlace de forocoches dicen

"No te la venden asi como asi por su toxicidad.
Ya he llamado a 6 droguerias profesionales y no se las suministran desde hace un tiempo."

¿Donde comprar naftalina en Madrid? +URGENTE - ForoCoches


Por Internet sí que lo venden

Naftalina ( bolas ) 700 Grs - Otros y Productos Quimicos-Drogueri

Si es cierto que es tan eficaz se podrían pedir. Intenta confirmarnos su efectividad, porfa. Ya tendríamos cuidados con su manejo.


----------



## popol (28 Jun 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En este enlace de forocoches dicen
> 
> "No te la venden asi como asi por su toxicidad.
> Ya he llamado a 6 droguerias profesionales y no se las suministran desde hace un tiempo."
> ...



Bueno, como ya dije lo de las bolitas antipolillas para la tuta, tenía que confirmar, así que os cuento lo que hice:

- como ya no hay de naftalina compré las que venden actualmente, concretamente de mercadona y de la marca orion (son las que mayor proporción llevan, un 0,19% de sustancia activa). 
- Tenía ya plantadas en el huerto las de la variedad mutxamiel, y en vivero unas cuantas matas de tomate de colgar, la variedad esta catalana, supongo que será lo que aquí llamamos en rama.
- Puse las bolitas (3), sin la envoltura de protección, por lata entre hileras en las plantadas en el huerto y en el vivero otra para las plantitas. 
- Las platitas del vivero no cogieron ni una tuta (tenía apenas 10 plantitas en la baandeja). En cambio en el huerto sí empezó a salirme tuta. 
- Al ver que en la bandeja no había salido nada de nada me dije voy a probar de, en lugar de entre hileras, poner un bote con las bolitas entre dos tomateras (al menos hasta que crezcan, aún son pequeñas y no las he enramado).
- He hecho ese paso, en dos fase, porque me quedé sin bolitas, las que tenían el bote entre dos tomateras no cogieron más, en cambio las otras se llenaron hasta que las puse también. De hecho trasplanté las tomateras del vivero al huerto y esas son las que he tomado de referencia, no se les ha acercado la polilla. Las que sí tenían eliminé la oruga y después de una semana más o menos no he visto daños nuevos.
- He hecho lo mismo con las berenjenas, que tengo plantadas en la hilera de al lado. Y de momento tampoco salió. 

El antipolillas es lo que es, ahuyenta a la polilla de la tuta, no sirve para la oruga, obviamente, si hay oruga hay que eliminarla con bacillus o manualmente. Pero ayuda a que la polilla no se acerque. De momento eso es, me he esperado un tiempo prudencial para ver si funcionaba medianamente bien, de todos modos seguiré informando a medida que vaya evolucionando, porque si realmente funciona, facilita bastante las cosas.

Salud!

---------- Post added 28-jun-2017 at 16:01 ----------

Por cierto, quería aprovechar para preguntar, ¿alguien sabe algún método alternativo para la mosca de la oliva? 

Tenemos ya la oliva casi a su tamaño pero no sé qué puedo utilizar para que no pique la mosca. Gracias!


----------



## popol (11 Jul 2017)

popol dijo:


> Bueno, como ya dije lo de las bolitas antipolillas para la tuta, tenía que confirmar, así que os cuento lo que hice:
> 
> - como ya no hay de naftalina compré las que venden actualmente, concretamente de mercadona y de la marca orion (son las que mayor proporción llevan, un 0,19% de sustancia activa).
> - Tenía ya plantadas en el huerto las de la variedad mutxamiel, y en vivero unas cuantas matas de tomate de colgar, la variedad esta catalana, supongo que será lo que aquí llamamos en rama.
> ...



Buenas tardes a todos, pues al final las bolitas antipolillas para la tuta han ido muy bien, desde que puse este post hasta hoy, unas dos semanas, no ha habido más tuta, ni en tomateras ni en berenjenas.

Eso sí, hay que tener en cuenta que la efectividad del antipolillas dura unos cuatro meses en ambientes cerrados (armarios, cajones, etc.) así que supongo que en el huerto su efectividad será más reducida. 

Ahora que las he enramado cuando alcancen cierta altura cambiaré los botes por botellas colgantes. 

Espero os sirva de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## McGarrett (27 Jul 2017)

popol dijo:


> ... unas cuantas matas de tomate de colgar, la variedad esta catalana, supongo que será lo que aquí llamamos en rama.
> ...
> 
> ¿alguien sabe algún método alternativo para la mosca de la oliva?
> ...



Buenas, Popol, el tomate de colgar es eso, de colgar o para colgar; de ramallet, las llaman también. Se recogen sin dejar que maduren demasiado con el pendúnculo y lo antes posible, se enfilan con una cuerda fina o un hilo grueso. Se cuelgan en un sitio aireado y así pasan la mayor parte del invierno. Se consumen restregadas en pan con un buen aceite de oliva virgen.

Creo que no tienen nada que ver con las de rama. 







Dependiendo de la climatología y de la variedad (hay diferentes "tomates de ramallet") se pueden echar en la ensalada. Pero cuando han crecido con calor, tienen una consistencia muy rústica por decirlo de alguna manera. 

Aunque no lo he probado, supongo que también serán buenas para guardar en bote.

En cuanto a la mosca de la oliva, ya nos contarás si encuentras un remedio eficaz. Yo tengo trampas puestas pero no me dan resultado. He llegado a pensar que las trampas tienen "efecto llamada".

En cuanto a la tuta, no tengo ese problema en mi huerto. En mis tomateras lo que hay son vasates (también atacan las higueras, creo). Consigo tenerlos a raya durante un tiempo con neem y tierra de diatomeas mojada pero a la que me descuido, en dos días vuelven y dejan medio seca la planta. Antes echaba azufre y era bastante más eficaz pero he acabado por cogerle manía.


----------



## popol (27 Jul 2017)

McGarrett dijo:


> Buenas, Popol, el tomate de colgar es eso, de colgar o para colgar; de ramallet, las llaman también. Se recogen sin dejar que maduren demasiado con el pendúnculo y lo antes posible, se enfilan con una cuerda fina o un hilo grueso. Se cuelgan en un sitio aireado y así pasan la mayor parte del invierno. Se consumen restregadas en pan con un buen aceite de oliva virgen.
> 
> Creo que no tienen nada que ver con las de rama.
> 
> ...



Gracias, pensaba que era la misma variedad el tomate de colgar que en rama, pero ya veo que no.:: Tomate de "sucar pa", buenísimo. 

De momento las tomateras siguen sin tuta ni nada, sólo que sacan pocos tomates, yo que tenía esperanzas de poder hacer conserva. :´´(

Respecto a la mosca del olivo no he encontrado solución, la única ha sido labrar en invierno para destruir los huevos o larvas o pupas o lo que sea que queden en el suelo. La verdad que de momento menos que el año anterior, mucho menos. 

Lo de las trampas me lo comentaron, de poner botellas de plástico con una mezcla de sulfato amónico y proteínas hidrolizadas para atraer la mosca, pero claro, lo que no quiero es precisamente lo que dices, atraer más mosca. De momento no he puesto nada, porque veo que apenas hay, a ver más adelante si encuentro alguna solución más afectiva.


----------



## McGarrett (4 Ago 2017)

popol dijo:


> ...
> 
> Respecto a la mosca del olivo no he encontrado solución, la única ha sido labrar en invierno para destruir los huevos o larvas o pupas o lo que sea que queden en el suelo. La verdad que de momento menos que el año anterior, mucho menos.
> 
> Lo de las trampas me lo comentaron, de poner botellas de plástico con una mezcla de sulfato amónico y proteínas hidrolizadas para atraer la mosca, pero claro, lo que no quiero es precisamente lo que dices, atraer más mosca. De momento no he puesto nada, porque veo que apenas hay, a ver más adelante si encuentro alguna solución más afectiva.



Nosotros labramos cada año, pero siempre dejábamos un circulito alrededor del árbol. Éste año tengo muchas gallinas sueltas y se han acostumbrado a rascar debajo de los olivos. Siempre he pensado que devolver la biodiversidad al campo, ayudaría a alejar las mil y una plagas que nos están cayendo. A ver si da resultado. Por ahora tampoco veo mosca. Ya iré comentando.


----------



## popol (11 Sep 2017)

McGarrett dijo:


> Nosotros labramos cada año, pero siempre dejábamos un circulito alrededor del árbol. Éste año tengo muchas gallinas sueltas y se han acostumbrado a rascar debajo de los olivos. Siempre he pensado que devolver la biodiversidad al campo, ayudaría a alejar las mil y una plagas que nos están cayendo. A ver si da resultado. Por ahora tampoco veo mosca. Ya iré comentando.



Nosotros también dejamos un círculo alrededor del olivo, gallinas no tenemos aún, así que desbrozamos cuando se va de madre. De momento muy poca mosca, y ya es hora porque ya ha llegado al calibre adecuado. 

Lo que sí estamos teniendo problemas con la cochinilla de la tizne. Menuda plaga, ahora que por fin nos habíamos deshecho del barrenillo del olivo :´´(

Hice una prueba para la cochinilla con agua y mistol, y la verdad que muy bien, pero tengo una duda....¿afectará al fruto? Estamos prácticamente a mes y medio antes de empezar a recoger, y no sé si es perjudicial para la oliva o no, ¿alguien me puede iluminar?

---------- Post added 11-sep-2017 at 12:53 ----------




gurrumino dijo:


> No es exactamente así , hay pulgones alados y no son necesarias las hormigas, aunque es verdad que en cuanto aparece alguno las hormigas hacen el resto.
> 
> Si puedes conseguir 4 o 5 mariquitas y no hay sobreabundancia de pulgones se los jalan como bocadillos y no se piran mientras tengan jalufa.
> 
> Si quieres usar un insecticida ecológico que te lo puedes hasta untar en la piel y te hará un favor, busca aceite de neem, es barato y los mata bien muertos.




Tenemos un problema importante con los pulgones en naranjos y mandarino, a la que baja la temperatura extrema del verano y empiezan a brotar los árboles enseguida se llena, y si le sumas que tenemos muchísimas hormigas, es que no hay forma de controlarlo.

He mirado lo del aceite de neem, pero en las tiendas de suministros no lo traen y por internet aún menos, se ve que no aparecemos en el mapa o algo, por no llegar no llegan ni las facturas. ¿Hay algún otro método para al menos controlarlos? Por ejemplo lo que me decís de las mariquitas, sí que hay alguna, pero no dan abasto con tanto pulgón. Sé que también hay una especie de mosquito verde que las controla, pero pasa lo mismo, no hay suficiente población para que haga efecto, ¿se puede plantar algo alrededor que haga de atrayente a estos insectos?

Gracias


----------



## Narval78_borrado (13 Sep 2017)

McGarrett dijo:


> Nosotros labramos cada año, pero siempre dejábamos un circulito alrededor del árbol. Éste año tengo muchas gallinas sueltas y se han acostumbrado a rascar debajo de los olivos. Siempre he pensado que devolver la biodiversidad al campo, ayudaría a alejar las mil y una plagas que nos están cayendo. A ver si da resultado. Por ahora tampoco veo mosca. Ya iré comentando.



Ojo con las gallinas que a mi casi me secan un peral al desnudarle una raíz en uno de los agujeros que hacen para darse un _baño_ de tierra.


----------



## aach (19 Sep 2017)

Buenas gente, yo estoy interesado en hacer un huerto por riego con goteo y me gustaria saber alguna web o tienda fisica que sea economica. Y tmbn si me reomendais algun programador de riego interesante y economico. Tambien he leido de poner reductores de presion en riego por goteo, pero yo tengo pensado conectar el circuito a un grifo de agua y simplemente reduciendo el caudal de entrada no seria suficiente??(no tengo mucha idea del tema)AYUDAA!! jajajajaja


----------



## popol (19 Sep 2017)

aach dijo:


> Buenas gente, yo estoy interesado en hacer un huerto por riego con goteo y me gustaria saber alguna web o tienda fisica que sea economica. Y tmbn si me reomendais algun programador de riego interesante y economico. Tambien he leido de poner reductores de presion en riego por goteo, pero yo tengo pensado conectar el circuito a un grifo de agua y simplemente reduciendo el caudal de entrada no seria suficiente??(no tengo mucha idea del tema)AYUDAA!! jajajajaja



Saludos, aach, y bienvenido. 

Respecto a las tiendas...ni idea en tu zona. Puedes buscar por tu zona tiendas y comparar precios, seguro que en google sale de todo.

Segundo, si sólo vas a tener un huerto con pocos metros no sé si vale la pena una electroválvula, a menos que no estés nunca. Normalmente se utilizan cuando tienes varios sectores diferenciados de riego y no puedes estar ahí para controlar el riego.

En cuanto a los reductores de presión, pues no sé, nosotros hacemos lo mismo que tú, abrir a medio caudal, porque tuvimos un problema y ahora tenemos presión de más, lo que sí hacemos es poner goteros autocompensantes, que básicamente son goteros que no dejan pasar más agua de la estipulada. Lo único malo que tienen es que si se obturan pues tienes que cambiarlo, no puedes limpiarlo (o al menos nosotros no hemos encontrado cómo hacerlo).


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Sep 2017)

aach dijo:


> Buenas gente, yo estoy interesado en hacer un huerto por riego con goteo y me gustaria saber alguna web o tienda fisica que sea economica. Y tmbn si me reomendais algun programador de riego interesante y economico. Tambien he leido de poner reductores de presion en riego por goteo, pero yo tengo pensado conectar el circuito a un grifo de agua y simplemente reduciendo el caudal de entrada no seria suficiente??(no tengo mucha idea del tema)AYUDAA!! jajajajaja



El riego por goteo en la huerta es una maravilla. Ahorras un montón de agua y te permite ausentarte cuando quieras. Las raices buscan la humedad y no tienes que regar el tallo. Si lo completas con acolchado de plástico, es perfecto. Yo lo tengo instalado desde hace años años y encantado, muchos no lo ponen porque piensan que es complicado, pero el trabajo principal es en la instalación inicial y cuando lo retiras cada año, para pasar la motoazada.

Programadores de riego hay muchos, por 40 / 60 Euros los tienes de buena calidad. Mejor que sea sencillo, lo típico es que se programen en 4 pasos. 1/ Hora actual 2/ frecuencia de riego (cada 12 horas, diario, cada tres días etc) 3/ Hora comienzo de riego y 4/ Duración del riego.

Consejo principal, no vayas a Leroy Merlín o similares, merece la pena gastarte un poquito más, lo agradecerás durante muchos años.

Para mí la tubería o manguera es el elemento esencial. Infinitamente mejor que sea con goteo integrado. Los que tienes que pinchar la manguera son una p. mierda, yo los tuve que tirar todos a los pocos años. La única ventaja es que eliges el punto donde quieres regar. La marca Toro (USA) es increíblemente buena, y no tengo nada que ver con ellos, ¡eh! Cuesta menos de un Euro el metro, pero pueden durar una eternidad. Yo tengo alguna desde hace15 años y están como el, primer dia (yo los uso bajo plástico, quizás así duran mas). Creo que hay con goteos cada 30 cm y cada 50. 

Con agua de red es imprescindible un reductor de presión y también es conveniente un filtro. Vete a una casa especializada y te lo explicarán perfectamente. Conviene instalar una tubería principal (de más diámetro y sin goteos) y de ahí empalmar con pequeños grifos de plástico las mangueras con goteo.

Pregunta lo que quieras.


----------



## aach (20 Sep 2017)

popol dijo:


> En cuanto a los reductores de presión, pues no sé, nosotros hacemos lo mismo que tú, abrir a medio caudal, porque tuvimos un problema y ahora tenemos presión de más, lo que sí hacemos es poner goteros autocompensantes, que básicamente son goteros que no dejan pasar más agua de la estipulada. Lo único malo que tienen es que
> 
> si se obturan pues tienes que cambiarlo, no puedes limpiarlo (o al menos nosotros no hemos encontrado cómo hacerlo).




Gracias, ya había leído algo sobre estos goteros (seguramente utilice estos), y también leí que tienen mas facilidad a que se obturen, no se si te valdrá o estarás interesado pero si pones un filtro se debería evitar que se obturen. Te paso un vídeo que he encontrado por internet para que veas que el mantenimiento es una tontería y son bastante económicos:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8DvHNnLMDo




Icibatreuh dijo:


> El riego por goteo en la huerta es una maravilla. Ahorras un montón de agua y te permite ausentarte cuando quieras. Las raices buscan la humedad y no tienes que regar el tallo. Si lo completas con acolchado de plástico, es perfecto. Yo lo tengo instalado desde hace años años y encantado, muchos no lo ponen porque piensan que es complicado, pero el trabajo principal es en la instalación inicial y cuando lo retiras cada año, para pasar la motoazada.
> 
> Para mí la tubería o manguera es el elemento esencial. Infinitamente mejor que sea con goteo integrado. Los que tienes que pinchar la manguera son una p. mierda, yo los tuve que tirar todos a los pocos años. La única ventaja es que eliges el punto donde quieres regar. La marca Toro (USA) es increíblemente buena, y no tengo nada que ver con ellos, ¡eh! Cuesta menos de un Euro el metro, pero pueden durar una eternidad. Yo tengo alguna desde hace15 años y están como el, primer dia (yo los uso bajo plástico, quizás así duran mas). Creo que hay con goteos cada 30 cm y cada 50.
> 
> ...



Lo del acolchado de plastico era algo que no sabia y por lo que he visto es un tema muy interesante y que cuesta muy poco. 
Seguro que lo del goteo integrado me ahorra problemas a largo plazo, muchas gracias y de momento estan solucionadas todas mis dudas. Si tengo alguna otra pregunta no dudare en preguntar:Aplauso:.

Buen foro, mejores personas::


----------



## popol (20 Sep 2017)

Sí que tenemos filtro a la salida de la llave principal, le pusimos un manómetro para ir controlando la presión, además el contador tiene otro filtro también. De vez en cuando le echamos un vistazo y lo desmontamos para limpiarlo (tenemos uno que es de anillas de plástico, no de membrana, se puede desmontar entero, limpiar las anillas y volver a montar)

Lo de los goteros he probado varios, los que vienen integrados (creo que se llaman turbulentos o algo así) he tenido que desmontarlos y limpiarlos varias veces, en cambio los otros sólo he tenido problemas cuando había poca presión de agua.

Este verano perdimos la presión completamente y se obturaron varios, creo que en total cambiaría unos 20 de 400 aprox. en dos años que hace que los colocamos. Desde que vino el técnico y resolvió el problema en el contador y aumentó la presión hasta 4 kg ya no he tenido problemas, al menos de momento. 

Respecto a la electroválvula, yo prefiero controlarlo yo, pero claro, puedo hacerlo porque trabajo en casa y sólo tenemos 3 sectores diferenciados: olivos, cítricos y huerto. Tampoco lo coloco porque no es infrecuente aquí que haya cortes de agua por rotura en la general. Pero cada caso es un mundo.

Muy buena idea colocar llaves de paso pequeñas, nosotros tenemos varias para restringir el riego a plantas que no necesitan tanta agua dentro de un mismo sector.

Pero bueno, ya digo que nosotros no somos expertos ni mucho menos, sólo es una instalación casera aprovechando todo lo que había cuando nos instalamos hace dos años.

La alegría de montar un huerto y cuidarlo no tiene precio 

Edit: el acolchado de plástico a qué os referís? Al plástico que ponemos para que no salgan malas hierbas o es algo más y me he perdido? ::::


----------



## aach (20 Sep 2017)

popol dijo:


> Sí que tenemos filtro a la salida de la llave principal, le pusimos un manómetro para ir controlando la presión, además el contador tiene otro filtro también. De vez en cuando le echamos un vistazo y lo desmontamos para limpiarlo (tenemos uno que es de anillas de plástico, no de membrana, se puede desmontar entero, limpiar las anillas y volver a montar)
> 
> Lo de los goteros he probado varios, los que vienen integrados (creo que se llaman turbulentos o algo así) he tenido que desmontarlos y limpiarlos varias veces, en cambio los otros sólo he tenido problemas cuando había poca presión de agua.
> 
> ...



Si el acolchado simplemente es eso:: jajaja, lo que tambien es util para retener la humedad. Y Ahora con lo que has dicho de los goteros, no se por cual decantarme, asi que preguntare en alguna tienda y a ver que me dicen.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Sep 2017)

Como te han dicho, el acolchado de plástico no es más que un plástico negro, aunque hay de otros tipos, que se pone por encima de las mangueras de goteo. Yo los compro con agujeros ya hechos cada 30 cm y los hago coincidir con los goteros, tambien cada 30 cm. Para los tomates, por ejemplo, utilizó uno de cada dos agujeros (y cada dos goteros). 

El plástico mantiene mejor el calor y la humedad y evita las malas hierbas. Tengo entendido que hay lugares donde el 90% de lus tomates se plantan así.

Lo de los gotetos integrados no lo entiendo, los de Toro no se pueden soltar y duran infinito, no se me han cegado nunca. Son los marrones que podeis ver en todos los jardines de playa y setos de las grandes ciudades?.


----------



## popol (21 Sep 2017)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Como te han dicho, el acolchado de plástico no es más que un plástico negro, aunque hay de otros tipos, que se pone por encima de las mangueras de goteo. Yo los compro con agujeros ya hechos cada 30 cm y los hago coincidir con los goteros, tambien cada 30 cm. Para los tomates, por ejemplo, utilizó uno de cada dos agujeros (y cada dos goteros).
> 
> El plástico mantiene mejor el calor y la humedad y evita las malas hierbas. Tengo entendido que hay lugares donde el 90% de lus tomates se plantan así.
> 
> Lo de los gotetos integrados no lo entiendo, los de Toro no se pueden soltar y duran infinito, no se me han cegado nunca. Son los marrones que podeis ver en todos los jardines de playa y setos de las grandes ciudades?.



Ok, no sabía que se llamaba acolchado de plástico, yo lo he llamado siempre poner plástico negro para las malas hierbas XD 

A ver si me sé explicar porque no encuentro una imagen y el foro no me deja subir una foto. El gotero que digo es un tubo con estrías que se empalma a ambos lados de la goma, queda dentro de la goma y sólo se ve una franja que es por donde sale el agua una vez ha pasado por las estrías. Vienen ya montados en las gomas. 

Yo uso unos muy similares a éstos:
https://www.materialesriegos.com/ep...472737/Products/TGO143838/SubProducts/TGO1438

Miraré en los jardines los que comentas de Toro. 

No sé si lo han comentado ya, pero también va muy bien hacerse con manta térmica, yo la usé para los pimientos, calabacín y alficoz para ayudar al crecimiento cuando aún la temperatura no era la idónea.


----------



## Icibatreuh (21 Sep 2017)

Mira las fotos de la manguera.


1 - GOTEROS INTEGRADOS TUBERIAS Y CINTAS DE GOTEO PARA RIEGO POR GOTEO | INSUMOS DE RIEGO - LO QUE NECESITAS LO TENEMOS


----------



## gecko (17 Nov 2017)

Buenas, no tengo paciencia pa leer todo el hilo, no sé si se ha hablado o no...

El caso es que me estoy metiendo con hidroponía, en plan casero y pequeño en terraza. Si alguien controla tengo dos dudas, pensaba montar un sistema NFT casero. 
Primera duda, es el mejor metodo para principiantes? Me meto con otra cosa? 

Y segunda sobre el NFT específicamente, casi todo lo que veo en plan casero y barato es con tubos de PVC de desague, que parece ser que sueltan cloro aparte de otras cosas. De hecho en las tiendas te dicen que estos tubos ni de coña en contacto con agua o comida... pero en los tutos de internet a la gente se la parece sudar completamente.. Hay algun problema real? La opción es dificil de conseguir, tubos de PVC de calidad alimentaria.

Gracias desde ya


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Nov 2017)

¡¿Qué pasa shurgranjeros?!  Quería consultaros una cosa:

*¿Alguno tiene experiencia con el biochar? (biocarbón)*. Esa sustancia maravillosa que abunda en la famosa Terra Preta (si no sabéis de lo que hablo buscad en google/youtube y flipad). Claro que leyendo uno aprende que esta super-tierra con máxima fertilidad debe su éxito no solo al biochar sino a cientos de años de compostaje y reciclado de materia orgánica.

Bueno al lío no me queda claro en qué se diferencia este biochar del carbón vegetal que puedas comprar en el leroy merlin para hacer barbacoas. Y a su vez del "activated charcoal" o carbón activado que venden en herboristerías y que yo mismo he consumido por sus propiedades positivas.

Si el "biochar" es otra cosa diferente y "mágica" me gustaría saber donde comprarlo, ya que en google solo me aparecen 2 resultados y no vienen precios ni nada hay que mandar email y no me contestan, lo mismo esas empresas han quebrado o vete a saber.

Otra opción sería hacerlo yo mismo, dispongo de viñedo en el que solemos podar y quemar las ramas, pero claro quedan hechas ceniza, ¿como puedo hacer biochar con ellas? Siento si es una pregunta estúpida  Me propongo mezclar biochar con humus de lombriz a modo de "enmienda total" para mis suelos.

También hay por lo visto muy diferentes granulometrías, y no tengo ni idea de si me convienen trozos grandes o partículas mas desmenuzadas tipo polvo. El terreno que quiero enmendar es muy arenoso y con escasísima materia orgánica.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Sol y Fruta (27 Nov 2017)

*Mango deshidratado en granada*





MANGO ATAULFO DESHIDRATADO
El Mango es llamado "EL REY DE LAS FRUTAS" porque además de su sabor, contiene múltiples propiedades muy beneficiosas para nuestra Salud.
Resulta bajo en grasas, bajo en calorías, es la fuente de varios nutrientes
libres de colesterol, especialmente vitamina A, vitamina C, fibra dietética
y compuestos antioxidantes.
Hay muchas varideades de Mango, se diferencian por su sabor, textura,
color y forma, la variedad llamada "MANGO ATAULFO", se caracteriza por su
sabor dulce y cremoso, de pulpa suave, firme y sin fibra, tiene una semilla pequeña y por ello, más proporción de fruta comestible en su interior.
Esta variedad es de las más apreciadas entre los consumidores de esta
excelente fruta.
Ahora está disponible en Sol y Fruta en formato DESHIDRATADO, que permite
su conservación durante largos periodos de tiempo manteniendo todos sus
beneficios y su sabor.
Pídelo ahora y disfruta cuando quieras de tan exquisito manjar.

Solyfruta.com


----------



## el mensa (3 Ene 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> ¡¿Qué pasa shurgranjeros?!  Quería consultaros una cosa:
> 
> *¿Alguno tiene experiencia con el biochar? (biocarbón)*. Esa sustancia maravillosa que abunda en la famosa Terra Preta (si no sabéis de lo que hablo buscad en google/youtube y flipad). Claro que leyendo uno aprende que esta super-tierra con máxima fertilidad debe su éxito no solo al biochar sino a cientos de años de compostaje y reciclado de materia orgánica.
> 
> ...



Espero no llegar tarde, todavía estás a tiempo de empezar el abonado orgánico de invierno. Vayamos por partes: 

1) Efectivamente, la "terra preta" no es más que tierra mineral que ha evolucionado (poco a poco) a tierra organo-mineral a base sustentar vegetales. Cuanto más frondoso sea el bosque más aporte de materia orgánica. Luego dependiendo del calor y la humedad puede evolucionar a turbas u otro tipo de suelo. Dependiendo del sustrato inorgánico original puede tener varias evoluciones y fertilidades. 

2) "Al lío que dices tu..." El carbón de barbacoa está "muerto" y es muy resistente a la descomposición y evolución en suelo. El otro producto que compras en herboristerias está vivo, sin leer la etiqueta ya te digo que lleva materia orgánica en evolución (en descomposición, un trozo de carbón no se descompone tan rápido) humus y microorganismos descomponedores que son los que le dan fertilidad al suelo. De ahí las propiedades positivas que has visto.

3) Biochar... Más vale que lo hagas tu mismo. Puedes añadir acelerantes (inocular bacterias/hongos descomponedores beneficiosos, de venta en tiendas agrícolas ó en tu propia compostadora que sería una auto-inoculación) y diferentes tipos de materias orgánicas, desde las más frescas (estiércol recién sacado del corral) a las más evolucionadas (humus de lombriz, leonardita, estiércol bien compostado, etc...) y hacerte tus proporciones para mezclar con tierra mineral y tener una tierra de huerta "premium" (que yo considero 20% arcilla 20% limo fino 40% arena+limo grueso y 20% materia orgánica viva). Tendrás que ir volteándola cada cierto tiempo. Busca en google como compostar y como funciona el complejo arcillo-húmico, te interesará y mucho. Mira también en google granulometrías y composición del terreno franco-arcilloso (el que más me gusta particularmente). 

4) Quemar ramas ó triturar. Difícil respuesta. Depende de donde estés y el tipo de suelo se pueden hacer muchas cosas. Las cenizas se pueden usar de enmienda mineral en suelos ácidos por su reacción básica y el aporte de Ca, Mg, K, Fe. En suelos de reacción básica solo recomendable en pequeñas cantidades, ídem en compostaje de materia orgánica, solo añadir un máximo de un 10 % del volumen total inicial. 
Si trituras la poda y la dejas en el suelo de cultivo puedes tener problemas de plagas y enfermedades, especialmente si lo haces de golpe (cambiar sistema de cultivo de forma repentina no es aconsejable, hay que hacerlo poco a poco). Sin embargo lee el punto 5) 

5) El terreno arenoso tiene la ventaja que drena muy bien pero técnicamente es piedra picada, poco fértil con poca capacidad de retención de agua y nutrientes. Casi casi es como hacer cultivo hidropónico, se lo tienes que echar todo en el agua y muy fraccionado (agua y abono) para no tener pérdidas por lavado. 
Opciones: 
a) Aportar terreno arcilloso y materia orgánica a punta pala. Opción cara por inversión inicial. 
b) Abonado en verde. Leguminosas (fijan N atmosférico) combinadas con gramíneas e ir incorporándolo in situ mediante labores al suelo. Opción igual de cara que la anterior porque se va alargando con el tiempo y lleva trabajo, no se consigue de un año para otro, es una evolución del suelo que tu provocas. No te soluciona el problema del suelo arenoso pero aumenta la fertilidad y capacidad de retención de agua. Yo te recomiendo esta porque el tema del riego lo puedes solucionar acortando el tiempo de riego (fraccionar lo más posible) e ir creando un suelo de cultivo superficial rico rico. Al loro con el programador de riego, el terreno arenoso se seca enseguida y si tienes un descuido puedes joder los cultivos. 

La agricultura es paciencia...


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (3 Ene 2018)

para abono es muy bueno el humus de lombris riegas con eso una vez a la semana a las plantas porque el olor es fuerte y veras como comienza tu jardin a recuperar vida!


----------



## Kalevala (10 Ene 2018)

gecko dijo:


> Buenas, no tengo paciencia pa leer todo el hilo, no sé si se ha hablado o no...
> 
> El caso es que me estoy metiendo con hidroponía, en plan casero y pequeño en terraza. Si alguien controla tengo dos dudas, pensaba montar un sistema NFT casero.
> Primera duda, es el mejor metodo para principiantes? Me meto con otra cosa?
> ...



Las tuberias de PVC pueden soltar algo de cloro pero nada problemático. La mayoría de tuberías en las casa de hoy en dia son de PVC, tambien las del agua del grifo de tu casa.
Ademas tu no te vas a comer ese cloro sino que se añadirá a la mezcla de nutrientes que usen las plantas. De ahi, las plantas cogen lo que necesiten usar para crecer.
En las tiendas te dice que no te lo hagas tu, que se los compres a ellos, verdad? :fiufiu:

Gastate la pasta en buenos nutrientes y medidores de EC y pH. Esto si es importante.
Y si lo pones en casa, en buenas luces LED de amplio espectro.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (21 May 2018)

comprais las plantas en maceta en sitios como el verdecora o la bolsita con las semillas?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 May 2018)

Compro sobres de semillas y preparo semilleros propios en el huerto. Guardo semillas obtenidas para el siguiente año.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 May 2018)

He puesto 15 tomateras desde semilla pero si lo sé pillo plantones ya bien desarrollados, los putos tordos me las están despeluchando, los bichos trinchan una hoja o el brote principal y lo dejan en el suelo al lado, por no hablar de las hormigas ganaderas transporta pulgones.
Esto va a ser la guerra, tirachinas y aceite de neem en ristre me hayo.


----------



## el mensa (24 May 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> He puesto 15 tomateras desde semilla pero si lo sé pillo plantones ya bien desarrollados, los putos tordos me las están despeluchando, los bichos trinchan una hoja o el brote principal y lo dejan en el suelo al lado, por no hablar de las hormigas ganaderas transporta pulgones.
> Esto va a ser la guerra, tirachinas y aceite de neem en ristre me hayo.



Ambos sistemas (semilla ó plantel) son buenos con las debidas medidas preventivas.

Los planteles son muy delicados y hay que taparlos con una malla anti-áfidos (pulgones) que de paso protege contra saltamontes y pájaros que les encantan los brotes tiernos y verdes recién salidos, no son tontos los animalicos. 

Luego si tienes tomateras, cultivo bastante delicado si compras semilla ó plantel de calidad (las espontáneas son más resistentes), te hará falta un producto anti-hongos preventivo (el sulfato de cobre es barato y sirve siempre y cuando el terreno no tenga problemas previos de hongos, nemátodos ó desgaste por repetición de cultivos hortícolas) ó sistémico-curativo (los venden en forma de polvo mojable en cooperativas ó tiendas especializadas).


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (24 May 2018)

Rudy Calzado dijo:


> Compro sobres de semillas y preparo semilleros propios en el huerto. Guardo semillas obtenidas para el siguiente año.



algun sitio en especial?


----------



## stockman (22 Jun 2018)

Señores, fertilizante vs abono de liberacion sostenida? (de este que son bolitas azules).

Para huerto en macetas que es mejor?

---------- Post added 22-jun-2018 at 21:55 ----------




Conceptron dijo:


> algun sitio en especial?



Yo compro las semillas en ebay, donde mas baratas esten.


----------



## Atila11 (23 Jun 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Señores, fertilizante vs abono de liberacion sostenida? (de este que son bolitas azules).
> 
> Para huerto en macetas que es mejor?
> 
> ...



Palomino de las palomas de las Iglesias y parques. 
4 caquitas solamente por planta cada 20 días.
No te pases que las quemas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Jun 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Señores, fertilizante vs abono de liberacion sostenida? (de este que son bolitas azules).
> 
> Para huerto en macetas que es mejor?
> 
> ...



El abono ese de liberación sostenida lo veo raro, tengo una caja de nitrophosca que es abono para hortensias y similares plantas acidófilas y cuando añado a alguna maceta, en 4 riegos las bolitas están totalmente deshechas, no lo veo muy sostenido la verdad.

Un abono bueno y barato para macetas es el humus de lombriz.

Ahora uso uno de la marca Flower (este no es humus de lombriz), viene en un granulado oscuro y creo recordar que el porcentaje N P K es 7 6 7 , apesta como playa hindú pero las tomateras crecen como dinosaurios, me tienen asustao.


----------



## stockman (24 Jun 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> El abono ese de liberación sostenida lo veo raro, tengo una caja de nitrophosca que es abono para hortensias y similares plantas acidófilas y cuando añado a alguna maceta, en 4 riegos las bolitas están totalmente deshechas, no lo veo muy sostenido la verdad.
> 
> Un abono bueno y barato para macetas es el humus de lombriz.
> 
> Ahora uso uno de la marca Flower (este no es humus de lombriz), viene en un granulado oscuro y creo recordar que el porcentaje N P K es 7 6 7 , apesta como playa hindú pero las tomateras crecen como dinosaurios, me tienen asustao.



El que he visto yo aguanta unos 15 dias, me parece suficiente siempre y cuando no nos pasemos de cantidad.

El humus lo he pensado, cada cuanto le poneis y cuanto le poneis?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jun 2018)

stockman dijo:


> El que he visto yo aguanta unos 15 dias, me parece suficiente siempre y cuando no nos pasemos de cantidad.
> 
> El humus lo he pensado, cada cuanto le poneis y cuanto le poneis?



Siempre lo uso en macetas solamente y segun el tamaño de estas , en unas de unos 30 cm de diámetro un buen puñao por encima cada semana o asi pero no te preocupes de sobreabonar, he mezclado a veces mitad humus y mitad composana a partes iguales y no pasa ni media.


----------



## Baubens2 (5 Ago 2018)

Yo tengo ahora mismo tomateras en cañas, el agua es un poco mala viene salobre pero aguanta para el brocoli si se da bien y para el melón.

Pero ya digo me sale mas barato ir y comprar a la lonja un cajon que no una mini huerta


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (8 Ago 2018)

Una pregunta ,los pimientos le salen manchas marrones alargadas de que puede ser?
Tienen abono orgánico y riego cada dos días ,en los años que llevo plantando siempre me pasa lo mismo .puede ser de mucho sol?
Gracias


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Ago 2018)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Una pregunta ,los pimientos le salen manchas marrones alargadas de que puede ser?
> Tienen abono orgánico y riego cada dos días ,en los años que llevo plantando siempre me pasa lo mismo .puede ser de mucho sol?
> Gracias



deberías tener un medidor del PH para el agua , o tambien puede ser que la tierra este muy "fuerte y la estes quemando. que los hay por 3 euros en aliexpress 

Mucho exceso de abono se carga las plantas.
Las plantas aveces sufren mas de ahogo hidrico que de un poco de falta.

si el coloreo es siempre de bajo hacia arriba, podredumbre exceso de agua habitualmente.

Preocúpate de una planta cuando amarillee por debajo mas que por arriba.


Eso te ha entrado un bicho o estas pudriendo de regar en exceso.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (15 Ago 2018)

Señores, he de decir que de mis 15 tomateras estoy sacando tomates a capazos, gordos y sabrosos, pero a la hora de comerlos se quedan en la mitad debido a la cantidad de carne de esa verdiblanca dura que tienen dentro, es un rollo estar separando esa parte y si tuviera cochinos o gallinas se iban a hinchar.
Es la variedad marmande y nunca mas.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (20 Ago 2018)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Una pregunta ,los pimientos le salen manchas marrones alargadas de que puede ser?
> Tienen abono orgánico y riego cada dos días ,en los años que llevo plantando siempre me pasa lo mismo .puede ser de mucho sol?
> Gracias



O por tema abono o quizas no estas sulfatando bien.

Yo he tenido plaga pulgones en las guindillas y hasta que no he metido química no se ha solucionado el problema. Los tratamientos "ecológicos" creo que los alimentaban a los hijoputas ::::::


----------



## esjoal (26 Ago 2018)

Yo para los pulgones suelo darles con solucion jabonosa de jabon chimbo y me va de cine. No obstante este año con el clima es complicado sacar buenas cosechas


----------



## Cazarr (30 Ago 2018)

Pregunta: ¿cultivar tus propias verduras en un espacio pequeño (pongamos macetas o una terraza) da lo suficiente como para *ahorrar *en el súper? ¿O entre cuidados y demás se te acaba yendo más pasta?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (2 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿cultivar tus propias verduras en un espacio pequeño (pongamos macetas o una terraza) da lo suficiente como para *ahorrar *en el súper? ¿O entre cuidados y demás se te acaba yendo más pasta?



En mi caso entre lo que he gastado con el sistema de riego por goteo, la tierra, el abono, el aceite de neem, y spm, podría estar comiendo tomates compraos el año entero :fiufiu:.
No es en macetas sino en un cacho de terreno de unos 7 mt cuadrados.


----------



## esjoal (2 Sep 2018)

Yo tengo una huerta en pueblo y te recomiendo que si puedes alquilar algo cerca es mejor. Otra cuestion es su vives en una gran ciudad o no tienes esa posibilidad quien tiene un huerto urbano es el forero jap el te puede aconsejar y comentar rendimientos etc


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Sep 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> algun sitio en especial?



Yo pillo en una de estas:

-Spicegarden: el catálogo de aromáticas y de pijaditas es muy extenso. Siempre me ha germinado todo bien salvo los pimientos y alguna cosilla de esas que necesitan estratificaciones en frío y mierdas por el estilo, pero no descarto que sea porque se me dan mal.

-Semillas La Palma: muchísimos pimientos, chiles y tomates. Lo malo es que son bastante caras. Pero germinan el 100% o casi.

-Usuarios de Ebay a los que he comprado varias veces sin problemas, en general la cantidad de semillas es mayor que en las webs convencionales. Algunos de ellos: seednative, mundosemillas, factory_jardines2010.


Ahora mismo no tengo cuenta en Infojardín, pero también es un recurso cojonudo para comprar a precios razonables o intercambiar.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (6 Sep 2018)

este año, ni limones, ni naranjas en mis macetas, unas pocas mandarinas y unos pocos melocotones

eso si, los frutos rojos si estan dando buenos resultados.


----------



## Cazarr (6 Sep 2018)

Los frutos rojos y esas cosillas como los arándanos sí parecen buena opción para cultivar en maceta, ¿no? En el súper los venden a precio de oro. Una tarrina te cuesta casi dos euros y lleva muy poca cantidad.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (7 Sep 2018)

depende del tamaño de la maceta y de la planta


la mia es pequeña, el martes por ejemplo me comi 7 moras gordotas segun las quite de la planta, igual mañana me puedo volver a comer mas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Sep 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Señores, he de decir que de mis 15 tomateras estoy sacando tomates a capazos, gordos y sabrosos, pero a la hora de comerlos se quedan en la mitad debido a la cantidad de carne de esa verdiblanca dura que tienen dentro, es un rollo estar separando esa parte y si tuviera cochinos o gallinas se iban a hinchar.
> Es la variedad marmande y nunca mas.



eso son alteraciones fisiológicas. Temepraturas muy elevadas durante la maduración, deficiencia de potasio.... ¿donde los cultivas? como es la tierra?

---------- Post added 07-sep-2018 at 10:47 ----------




sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Una pregunta ,los pimientos le salen manchas marrones alargadas de que puede ser?
> Tienen abono orgánico y riego cada dos días ,en los años que llevo plantando siempre me pasa lo mismo .puede ser de mucho sol?
> Gracias



seguramente sea peseta.

como riegas? están en maceta?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Sep 2018)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> eso son alteraciones fisiológicas. Temepraturas muy elevadas durante la maduración, deficiencia de potasio.... ¿donde los cultivas? como es la tierra?
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-sep-2018 at 10:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Los cultivo en el patio de la casa de mi casero que vive en la planta baja y yo en la de encima, la tierra es una mierda a base de restos de escombro triturado y tierra del patio mas los varios sacos de tierra buena que compre para añadir.

Tambien me los han derroido una plaga masiva de araña roja que dejé por imposible por no echar algo químico, y el abono uno liquido bien cargado de potasio y poco nitro.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Sep 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Los cultivo en el patio de la casa de mi casero que vive en la planta baja y yo en la de encima, la tierra es una mierda a base de restos de escombro triturado y tierra del patio mas los varios sacos de tierra buena que compre para añadir.
> 
> Tambien me los han derroido una plaga masiva de araña roja que dejé por imposible por no echar algo químico, y el abono uno liquido bien cargado de potasio y poco nitro.



si has sacado tomates a capazos entiendo que no lo has hecho mal del todo.

araña roja: 
es un fijo en verano y el ataque termina por matar la planta. Puedes tratar con abamectina (sí es químico) que puedes encontrar en cualquier vivero o tienda del ramo.

Si no quieres usar quimicos puedes usar algunos productos que contienen aceites de neem o de colza. también puesdes usar tierra de diatomeas, dicen que es acaricida,. Yo la he usado este año pero no puedo sacar una conclusión ya que he alternado abamectina/diatomeas/neem y no hemos tenido araña roja, pero no sé quién ha sido el más efectivo.

otra cosa que odian los ácaros es la humedad, si puedes meterle un manguerazo a las tomateras lo más amenudo que puedas (excepto de noche) vendrá muy bien para controlarlos.

En cuanto al exceso de corcho blanco dentro de los tomates.... suele asociarse a temperaturas muy elevadas y alteraciones en la absorción de potasio (también por una temperatura del suelo muy alta).

intenta colocar una malla de sombreo para rebajar la temperatura. Usa mulching en la tierra de color claro (Paja, plástico blanco) para que la tierra no se caliente tanto y muy importante, mantén siempre la planta con humedad en las raices, no dejes que entre riego y riego se seque la tierra. Siempre húmedad constante en tierra cuando empiezan a cuajar los frutos.

te dejo un enlace que habla sobre el tema. En inglés, en español es dificil encontrar algo sobre el tema.

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/presentation/0095/6cac94962719d4e6fead41cbf7808d3c6096.pdf


----------



## patroclus (12 Sep 2018)

Yo este año había sembrado tomateras en mis arriates. Sembré por lo menos 50 tomateras de diferente clase. Habré cogido entre 100 y 150 kg de tomates. La mayoría los he regalado y el resto para mi consumo.

No les he echado veneno. Al final ya me salió alguna enfermedad en algunas tomateras que sería la araña roja por lo que he leído. El año que viene les daré algún tratamiento, por lo menos de azufre. Ya casi he quitado todas las tomateras.

Al naranjo y limonero también les he echado azufre.

Al ciruelo le tengo que echar algo también cuando se le caigan las hojas. Ya miraré que echarle si cobre o azufre. Tiene lo que se llama lepra en las hojas.

Los pimientos me han dado poca producción, no ha merecido la pena sembrarlos, aunque es una planta muy bonita.

Ahora he sembrado habas y guisantes, solo para la casa. De los guisantes no me hago ilusiones porque son dificiles de llevar adelante.

En una parcela que casi no visito tengo sembrada viña, unas 15 vides. Este año no he cogido nada. Creo que me han robado todos los racimos. El año pasado si cogí bastante y este año esperaba coger más, pero vinieron los chorizos y se las han llevado. La verdad es que la parcela no la tengo vigilada, aunque si vallada.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Sep 2018)

patroclus dijo:


> Yo este año había sembrado tomateras en mis arriates. Sembré por lo menos 50 tomateras de diferente clase. Habré cogido entre 100 y 150 kg de tomates. La mayoría los he regalado y el resto para mi consumo.
> 
> No les he echado veneno. Al final ya me salió alguna enfermedad en algunas tomateras que sería la araña roja por lo que he leído. El año que viene les daré algún tratamiento, por lo menos de azufre. Ya casi he quitado todas las tomateras.
> 
> ...



los pimientos son muy lentos los cabrones, los has plantado muy tarde?


----------



## patroclus (16 Sep 2018)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> los pimientos son muy lentos los cabrones, los has plantado muy tarde?



Al mísmo tiempo que los tomates. En Marzo -abril. Los tomates los he arrancado casi todos ya, los pimientos los he dejado porque es una planta bonita y a lo mejor salen algunos pimientos para un desavio.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Sep 2018)

Me gustaría compartir una herramienta que ha supuesto un considerable ahorro de trabajo en este ciclo de cultivo: la pala cuadrada con apoyador de pie. Algo así:







No es por hacer publicidad, pero de hecho tengo ese modelo, que pillé a precio de saldo por tener algunos arañazos. Mis riñones lo han agradecido: no tienes que dar tantos golpes como con la azada, y se saca mucho más terrón que con las palas en pico (incluso que con palas bastante más anchas que esta). Como es fina, con un empuje de pie más o menos ligero se clava bastante y saca buenos volúmenes con poco esfuerzo. Para un huertecillo pequeño me parece un buen recurso. No vale para ponerse a cavar agujeros a lo bruto, pero para un laboreo más o menos superficial va de perlas.

-----------------------------
Bueno, aparte de eso, ya he quitado unas cuantas tomateras, pepinos y calabacines. En la zona libre voy a meter algo de compost y quizás aproveche para echar semilla de guisantes en plan abono verde. El invierno castellano es duro, pero aguantan y allá por semana santa espero comerme unos cuantos y que ayuden a mejorar la tierra. El año pasado hice el experimento a puro voleo y no salió mal del todo. 

Siguiendo con los trabajos de final de verano, voy a habilitar una zona para puerros y lechugas, quizás alguna espinaca y acelga. A ver si pueden coger un poco de fuerza antes de que empiece el frío duro, son plantas bastante agradecidas y se la sopla el frío, pero tiene que pillarles un poco establecidas o se quedan retrasadas.


----------



## Mitsou (17 Sep 2018)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Me gustaría compartir una herramienta que ha supuesto un considerable ahorro de trabajo en este ciclo de cultivo: la pala cuadrada con apoyador de pie. Algo así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que toda la vida ha sido un "palote"

https://www.unhuertoenmibalcon.com/tienda/96-large_default/palote-mango-largo.jpg

Depende de la cantidad de terreno. Mejor que la otra sí, claro, pero como tengas que palotear un huerto curioso, los riñones los dejas igual


----------



## Hela2 (1 Oct 2018)

Muy buenas a todos, primer post en burbuja 

Me quedo por aquí con mi proyecto de huerto urbano y mis 4 gilipolleces


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Oct 2018)

patroclus dijo:


> Al mísmo tiempo que los tomates. En Marzo -abril. Los tomates los he arrancado casi todos ya, los pimientos los he dejado porque es una planta bonita y a lo mejor salen algunos pimientos para un desavio.



http://www.hortoinfo.es/index.php/4178-sombreo-pimiento-230115

tom para que experimentes el año que viene


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (4 Oct 2018)

Nota informativa.

Os informamos que el Ministerio de Agricultura ha retirado el registro que autorizaba la venta de estos dos insecticidas como aptos para uso doméstico. En estos momentos, todos los insecticidas que contengan como materia activa Bacillus Thuringienses v. kurstaki son únicamente de uso profesional, por lo que será necesario estar en posesión del carné de manipulador de fitosanitarios para poder adquirirlo.

De momento, como alternativa, se puede adquirir sin carné el bacillus thuringiensis aizawai (nombre comercial Xentari), que ofrece unos resultados similares al kurstaki (nombres comerciales Belthirul y TK32), controlando igualmente larvas de lepidópteros.

Este hecho no es aislado, y en los próximos meses es probable que se retiren más productos ahora autorizados para uso doméstico, como el cobre. Por ello, nuestra recomendación es que todo aquel/lla que pueda, haga el curso específico para disponer del carné de manipulador de fitosanitarios. El ayuntamiento de vuestro municipio os podrá informar que entidades ofrecen dicho curso.

Sentimos las molestias que este cambio os pueda ocasionar, ajenas a nuestra voluntad. 

Me lo ha enviado mi tienda de cabecera en este tipo de mandangas.


----------



## klingsor (5 Oct 2018)

El COBRE????

A ver si he leido bien, y con perdón.

¿Van, a, quitarme, derecho, a sulfatear?

Uy.

Pues que venga el del Ayto. Que lo recibo En Ley.

...quitarme a mí de surfatear....

no se lo crée ni Dios, ni la flamigera llama.

K.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (8 Oct 2018)

el sabado puse en el semillero

tomillo, perifollo y perejil....a ver que sale......


----------



## Baubens2 (11 Oct 2018)

tengo una plaga de pulgones amarillos que no se va ni con toda la nicotina existente, que puedo hacer?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (16 Oct 2018)

Faubens dijo:


> tengo una plaga de pulgones amarillos que no se va ni con toda la nicotina existente, que puedo hacer?



Yo me los cargo con aceite de neem, puedes fumigar, o regar por que es sistémico, o ambas cosas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Oct 2018)

Consulta:

Quiero hacer unos cuantos acodos aéreos la próxima primavera. He leído que hay gente que, antes de la "operación" en sí, aplica durante unos meses cinta aislante sobre la zona a cortar para etiolar y favorecer así el posterior desarrollo de raíces. ¿Es buen momento ahora para poner la cinta? ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con la movida esta de los acodos?

En mi caso, sería para olivo, lilo y ciruelo.

Estado del huerto:

Creo que es el año que más tarde he cortado calabacines y pepinos. Acojonante, todavía voy a coger alguno la semana que viene.

Los pimientos picantes y las guindillas siguen madurando y hasta sacando alguna flor nueva, pero ya desde esta semana se les empieza a ver costipadillos, habrá que cortar rápido porque si se dejan secar en la mata quedan muy chuchurríos.

De los tomates quedan tres o cuatro matas de variedades tipo cherry. Siempre son de los que más aguantan. Pero están en las últimas, las he dejado porque quedan algunos frutos y si se cortan verdes valen para encurtir y poco más.

Tengo puestas unas acelgas de plantín desde hace un mes y están pegando un estirón acojonante. Aparte están los semilleros, pero como no les he podido hacer suficiente caso, los resultados son pobres (eso sí, las cuatro que han salido son fuertes). Son guisantes, lechugas y puerros. A ver si cojo unos plantines para complementar.


----------



## clinadin (31 Oct 2018)

Hola amigos, ¿que usais para eliminar la cochinilla en frutales? Tengo una plaga y no se como prevenirla para otro año, ni como tratarla ya


----------



## JvB (31 Oct 2018)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola amigos, ¿que usais para eliminar la cochinilla en frutales? Tengo una plaga y no se como prevenirla para otro año, ni como tratarla ya



Yo uso una solución de jabón potásico disuelto en agua … funciona bien si eres constante durante un tiempo.
El jabón que uso es uno que venden en Mercadona para lavar ropa en tipo gel.

El resultado para mí tanto para cochinilla como para purgón es BBB


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Nov 2018)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola amigos, ¿que usais para eliminar la cochinilla en frutales? Tengo una plaga y no se como prevenirla para otro año, ni como tratarla ya



ahora cuando pierdan la hoja y entren en reposo aceite de invierno


----------



## esjoal (4 Nov 2018)

yo para los pulgoes uso jabon sodico diluido, vamos el chimbo de toda la vida. lo froto bien hago espuma y mano de santo.


----------



## wilmermorillo (17 Ene 2019)

Excelente Informacion, en agricultura101.com puedes informarte todo lo referente a los cultivos


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Ene 2019)

Faubens dijo:


> tengo una plaga de pulgones amarillos que no se va ni con toda la nicotina existente, que puedo hacer?



Reza un rosario y un credo..... a ese semidios de tu avatar.


----------



## DoctorLadrillo (22 Feb 2019)

Faubens dijo:


> tengo una plaga de pulgones amarillos que no se va ni con toda la nicotina existente, que puedo hacer?



La ultima vez que oí hablar del pulgón se usó un antiplagas biológico, era una hornada de mariquitas que por lo visto se los zampan. Eso sí era para un cultivo grande.


----------



## nando551 (5 Mar 2019)

Esto es un offtopic que os va a gustar a los huerteros.


----------



## Javfra (9 Mar 2019)

Lo que a mi más me gusta plantar son los tomates, que luego con un buen aceite de oliva, es mi comida preferida. Yo lo que hago es ahora en marzo, que tengo una terraza, preparar un semillero, y poner en cada macetita con tierra y mantillo, dos semillas. A los pocos días, de buen cuidado, salen las plántulas, y en semanas, espero ya tenerlas listas para plantar.

La tierra, ya la abone hace unas semanas como estiércol de gallina, que me da una vecina de sus gallinas. Una cosa importante, es cavar con algo de profundidad, para que luego la tomatera crezca con fuerza.

Cuando ya estén un poco crecidas, las fumigaré cada quince días, para evitar la araña roja y otras enfermedades


----------



## JvB (12 Mar 2019)

Básicamente tienes 3 formas de valorarlo tú mismo:

a) Cuantitativamente: Es cuestión de restar lo que te cuesta y lo que obtines desde un punto de vista monetario

b) Cualitativamente: Es cuestión de tomártelo como un entretenimiento por el que pagas sin tener en cuenta el valor monetario de lo que obtienes.

c) Mix: Usas los dos criterios anteriores priorizando uno u otro en función de la recompensa.


Como experiencia personal, te diré que uso la opción b) porque si tengo que pagar lo que me cuestan los huevos o los tomates que saco del cacho de tierra que disfruto, me sale más a cuenta ir a comprarlos al Ricón del Gourmet.


----------



## PalPueblo (12 Mar 2019)

JvB dijo:


> Básicamente tienes 3 formas de valorarlo tú mismo:
> 
> a) Cuantitativamente: Es cuestión de restar lo que te cuesta y lo que obtines desde un punto de vista monetario
> 
> ...



Depende de como lo valores, cuando te comas algo propio estarás comiendo "salud", "sabor", y "confianza", aparte de que habrás ahorrado en otros gastos durante el tiempo que has estado entretenido, el que tiene una finca no paga gimnasio.


----------



## JvB (12 Mar 2019)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Depende de como lo valores, cuando te comas algo propio estarás comiendo "salud", "sabor", y "confianza", aparte de que habrás ahorrado en otros gastos durante el tiempo que has estado entretenido, el que tiene una finca no paga gimnasio.



Jejeje .... mirándolo así, es verdad que el gimnasio perfectamente te lo puedes ahorrar lo que supone un extra.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Mar 2019)

Yo no quiero ni pensar el dinero que me he dejado en mis frutales XDXD creo que podría ir a cenar a un restaurante bueno todas las semanas.

Pero y lo que se disfruta?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Mar 2019)

Dani350z dijo:


> Yo no quiero ni pensar el dinero que me he dejado en mis frutales XDXD creo que podría ir a cenar a un restaurante bueno todas las semanas.
> 
> Pero y lo que se disfruta?



Lo que me habré gastado yo en semillas maltratadas en semilleros mal hechos, plantines destrozados por heladas traicioneras, plantas asesinadas por exceso de riego, tierra, macetas, herramientas, chorradas para experimentar...También es cierto que es pasta que no me he gastado en el bar o en escapaditas de fin de semana.

Empecé hará unos 10 años con la fiebre hortícola y sí, me he dejado una pasta haciendo el gilipollas, pero también es cierto que he mejorado un huevo como horticultor. Son muchas horas de hacer el friki por internet, muchas horas de observación y trabajo de campo y unas cuantas cosechas de unas cuantas hortalizas, aromáticas e incluso algún árbol. Al final optimizo mucho mejor los recursos económicos, el espacio de cultivo, los materiales y los esfuerzos físicos. 

Luego pues hay pequeñas satisfacciones personales. Como que el el huerto sea una excusa para pasar más tiempo con tus padres u otros familiares, que las visitas se vayan con su plantita de regalo, conseguir que tus conocidos se animen a plantar más árboles, o simplemente ver cómo se va generando un pequeño ecosistema con sus propios equilibrios en el que se nota tu impronta.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (28 Mar 2019)

Dani350z dijo:


> Yo no quiero ni pensar el dinero que me he dejado en mis frutales XDXD creo que podría ir a cenar a un restaurante bueno todas las semanas.
> 
> Pero y lo que se disfruta?




¿Y lo que se puede sufrir qué?.
Este año va a plantar nada su pm, el pasado me asedió un ejército de acaro rojo indestructible y me dejó 15 tomateras pal arrastre, para haberla controlado organicamente me habiese dejado un pastón en acaricidas efectivos naturales, y para fumigar química me voy al mercado y trago lo mismo saliendome mucho mas barato.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Mar 2019)

Yo soy más de frutales que de huerta, será que le tengo aversión a agacharme XD.

Pero os dejo este vídeo muy interesante:



Estoy investigando el tema de las micorrizas, las tricodermas y las bacterias positivas del suelo, es flipante. Mi suelo por ejemplo es muy arcilloso y en verano se pone más duro que los pies de Cristo, pues bien desde que estoy aplicando materia orgánica (fundamentalmente humus de lombriz) y alguna que otra cosilla, se ve mucho mejor el suelo y los arbolitos crecen mejor. No puedo regar mucho sólo cuando voy por el pueblo los fines de semana, pero las mejorías se notan. También la semana pasada he estado recogiendo agujas (hojas) de los pinos que hay muchas en un pinar cercano, y estas las pones alrededor de los árboles a modo de acolchado y retienen mejor la humedad, sirven de cobijo y frescor que atrae a lombrices y además cuando se descomponen es más materia orgánica (¡y sale gratis!) lógicamente esto es para árboles, no lo haría en huerta.

Este año le he metido micorrizas tricodermas y ácidos húmicos líquidos a ver si hay algún cambio. Para otro hueco que tengo quiero poner un olivo, sólo por lo bonitos que son no pretendo tener muchas cosechas. Voy a hacer un buen agujero y meterle perlita antes de plantar nada allí, eso tenía que haber hecho en su día pero no tenía ni idea del tema. Los suelos arcillosos son truculentos pero yo ganaré la batalla jaja. Creo que hasta diciembre o enero no se pueden trasplantar los olivos así que hay tiempo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Mar 2019)

Pregunto desde la ignorancia, tal y como está el tema de la procesionaria en estas semanas, ¿no es un poco chungo pillar agujas de pino? Aparte de que acidifican el sustrato lo suyo, en un suelo calizo a lo mejor no va mal, pero como sea de por sí ácido...

Yo si tuviera sitio para guardar restos secos pillaría hojas de cualquier otro árbol. La paja, por mucho que tenga una estructura ideal, tiene demasiada semilla de malas hierbas o de los propios cultivos.


----------



## el mensa (28 Mar 2019)

MaxWebos dijo:


> Pregunto desde la ignorancia, tal y como está el tema de la procesionaria en estas semanas, ¿no es un poco chungo pillar agujas de pino? Aparte de que acidifican el sustrato lo suyo, en un suelo calizo a lo mejor no va mal, pero como sea de por sí ácido...
> 
> Yo si tuviera sitio para guardar restos secos pillaría hojas de cualquier otro árbol. La paja, por mucho que tenga una estructura ideal, tiene demasiada semilla de malas hierbas o de los propios cultivos.



La procesionaria dependiendo del clima en algunos lugares está hibernando todavía, en otros estará ya a punto de empezar la primera generación anual. 

Lo de la acidificación de las agujas de pino toda la razón del mundo, en suelos calizos ok, en suelos ácidos mejor no. 

Y por las malas hierbas no te preocupes, si tienes un terreno arcilloso te interesa añadir y generar materia orgánica a punta pala. El "cultivo" y siega de malas hierbas, así como leguminosas tipo alfalfa, vezas, habas, etc. (se siembran en septiembre) es una solución buena. Si tan arcilloso es compra estiércol de caballo fresco y de paso así incorporas semillas de forraje "premium", suele llevar semillas de alfalfa-leguminosas que germinan con las primeras lluvias otoñales y las gramíneas (ídem) solo hay que controlarlas para que no se hagan grandes, mejoran el terreno mucho.

Cuanto más diverso sea el suelo y las especies vegetales más protegido estará de hongos patógenos, aquí otra vez la solución es estiércol fresco que aporte microorganismos descomponedores que desplacen a los patógenos del suelo. Un buen drenaje y no repetir cultivos sensibles de huerta complementan la profilaxis de forma natural, pero de todas formas no es la panacea, un mal bicho puede entrar en cualquier cultivo o ecosistema.


----------



## Cazarr (31 Mar 2019)

A todo esto, ¿la procesionaria siempre ha sido tan abundante como estos últimos años que llega a ser una plaga? Años atrás no recuerdo que se hablase tanto de esa plaga.

¿Se puede hacer algo para mantener limpita una zona en concreto y reducir su número? Me asquea hacer la escapada a mi rinconcito rural y ver el bosque atestado de sus nidos.


----------



## Atila11 (31 Mar 2019)

Cazarr dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿la procesionaria siempre ha sido tan abundante como estos últimos años que llega a ser una plaga? Años atrás no recuerdo que se hablase tanto de esa plaga.
> 
> ¿Se puede hacer algo para mantener limpita una zona en concreto y reducir su número? Me asquea hacer la escapada a mi rinconcito rural y ver el bosque atestado de sus nidos.



Trampas de feromonas , las colocas en junio y las dejas hasta otoño. caza las mariposas macho de la provesionaria.
No es la panacea pero es barato y reduce en un 80 ×100 las bolsas al año siguiente. 
Si son pocos pinos que no es un monte inyecciones fertinyect al tronco en el mes de octubre noviembre y 0 bolsas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Abr 2019)

Yo no las he visto en mis terrenos, aunque por un pinar cercano que frecuento sí que hay muchas ya.

Cuidado con los perretes y los niños.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (5 Abr 2019)

Estradibarius. dijo:


> ¿Y lo que se puede sufrir qué?.
> Este año va a plantar nada su pm, el pasado me asedió un ejército de acaro rojo indestructible y me dejó 15 tomateras pal arrastre, para haberla controlado organicamente me habiese dejado un pastón en acaricidas efectivos naturales, y para fumigar química me voy al mercado y trago lo mismo saliendome mucho mas barato.



Eso lo dices en Agosto, cuando ves que no te comes un tomate tuyo ese año.
Pero a la semana ya estás deseando que llegue Abril. 
Es adictivo.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 Abr 2019)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Eso lo dices en Agosto, cuando ves que no te comes un tomate tuyo ese año.
> Pero a la semana ya estás deseando que llegue Abril.
> Es adictivo.



Pues nó hoija, este año no me esfuerzo lo más mínimo, el que va a planbtar de todo es mi casero y ya le he dicho que vaya preparando el fumigador y la mascarilla.


----------



## clinadin (7 Abr 2019)

Hola, me han comentado que es muy bueno para los frutales el aporte de melaza. Tengo una parcela de mangos y me gustaria probar a echarles melaza. ¿Sabéis del beneficio de este pproducto en frutales? ?¿Sabeis las epocas y cantidades a aplicar? Saludos y gracias


----------



## Nefersen (8 Abr 2019)

Me apunto.


----------



## asiqué (19 Abr 2019)

hola, aporto truco como carpintero que soy; de vez en cuando me piden viruta de madera, NO serrin, para poner por los tallos y o rodear las plantas y que los caracoles no puedan pasar ya que no pueden "agarrarse" y se caen.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Abr 2019)

En breves comenzare mi particular huerta de todos los años con fotos y labores...
@Bilbainini ya he plantado 200 cebollas en tierra que no he labrado ni un centimetro, hay gusanos del tamaño del rabo de qualicion taladrando la tierra bien acolchada...


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (28 Abr 2019)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.


Mi granito de arroz.

Para pulgones y demás bichejos amigos de lo ajeno.

Compuesto APICHI (ajo, pimienta y chiles), es muy importante que los chiles sean del tipo asesina papilas gustativas.
================
Fungicida APICHI
================
Para un litro de agua
50 gramos de guindilla fresca, entre 5 y 10 gramos si es deshidratada.
50 gramos de ajos secos sin pelar
25 gramos de pimienta negra en grano
50 mililitros de alcohol 
Una noche de maceración

Mezcláis todo en una batidora americana con cuchillas para picar hielo, el vaso debe de ser de cristal y suele ser de las más baratas, entre 25 y 50 euros.

Le dais hasta que quede un puré muy bien mezclado, normalmente suelo echar más o menos la mitad del alcohol, suficiente para que la cosa sea fluida.

Una vez conseguido que todo esté muy fino lo vuelco en una botella de agua de 1.5 litros y voy enjugado la batidora con el alcohol que me falta.

Normalmente se deja en maceración una noche, yo prefiero un día.

Pasado ese tiempo se le añade el litro de agua que debe de ser de lluvia o agua mineral y en caso de muy lonchafinista agua del grifo que debe de haber estado tres días aireándose en un recipiente para que se pierda todo el cloro.

Una vez añadido el agua a la botella donde tenemos la mezcla la tapáis y la metéis (con un paño, tiene que respirar pero sin dejar entrar nada) durante 16 días en un lugar oscuro y fresco, como en un armario o baja la cama o en el zapatero,…., vosotros sabréis el lugar de vuestra casa más oscuro y fresco.

Después de ese tiempo hay que colar el producto con un tamiz de tela, yo suelo hacer dos coladas, una primera con un colador metálico para los trozos más gruesos y que suelo chafar con una cuchara sobre el colador para sacar hasta la última gota y después con un colador harinero, que son de tela muy tupida, en cualquier chino en la sección de cocina los hay de todos los tamaños y modelos.

Este producto se utiliza al 10%b normalmente y cuando la plaga es de órdago hasta el 20%.

El producto hay que guardarlo en lugar oscuro y fresco y dura unos 10 meses. Que os hace falta, lo sacáis, lo utilizáis y vuelta a su oscuridad

@@@@@

================
Fungicida a base de hiedra trepadora (yo utilizo la “Hedera helix”)
Este producto es más hijo de puta que el APICHI.
Puedes fumigar con PICHI y recolectar a las dos horas, con este producto mejor pasar dos o tres días
================
Por cada kilo de trepadora debes de utilizar 10 litros de agua sin cloro, la de lluvia es la mejor.

Yo suelo trocear con unos tijeras-alicates las hojas y los tallos a tamaños de medio o un centímetro y los voy metiendo en la batidora americana, a ojo calculo una cantidad y le añado el agua necesaria para que la batidora pueda hacer bien su trabajo y lo muelo al tamaño mínimo.

Una vez batido lo voy depositando en un bidón de plástico de 15 litros, los que tengo son de esos que se utilizan para meter la ropa sucia para lavar con tapa de plástico y dos abrazadera metálicas que lo cierran y con un asa en la tapa en la que les tengo perforados dos agujeros de brocas del 4, y vuelvo a repetir el mismo proceso hasta que tengo triturado el kilo de hojas y ramas de hiedra.

Enjuago la batidora con el agua que me queda para sacar hasta el mínimo resquicio de hojas y zumito, eso sí, hasta un máximo de 10 litros de agua.

Una vez que tengo los diez litros de agua con su kilo de hiedra esto hay que dejarlo en maceración 15 días y para evitar tener que oxigenarlo todos los días removiéndolo 10 minutos utilizo un aireador de acuario de los más baratos unos 8 0 10 euros, meto la gomita del aireador en el fondo del bidón y para que la gomita no se salga la tengo lastrada con una manguera flexible del 12 de tal manera que no se sale, ojo, no meter nada metálico para no generar reacciones no esperadas.

Los dos agujeritos del 4mm son uno para meter la goma del aireador y el otro para que salga el aire introducido

Y para que no esté enchufado todo el día, lo tengo controlado con un enchufe con horarios el cual conecta a las 9:00 y se desconecta a las 18:00. Y no preocuparse por el consumo, el aireador apenas consume 5Wh.

El producto está listo cuando las “pompas” del aireador sean de agua no gracia a los componentes del producto, más o menos a los 16 días, pero si no estás muy seguros después de 18 días el producto está más que listo.

Y el proceso de filtrado y guardado igual que el del APICHI,y las medidas para fumigar las mismas.


@@@@@
Para los hongos.

================
Plata
================
Para los hongos suelo usar plata coloidal o similar.

Yo suelo comprar monedas de plata de una onza a las que perforo un pequeño agujerito por el que paso los cables de corriente.

Suelo utilizar un vaso precipitado de un litro de agua mineral a la que añado un poco de ácido sulfúrico o ácido clorhídrico para bajar la acidez hasta un PH de “3”, en España mi hermana compra el ácido sulfúrico al 20% en el Bricodeport en la sección de piscinas.

Una vez que el agua esta acida meto las monedas al agua lo más profundas posible pero sin que el cobre toque el agua y con un voltaje de 24V en corriente continua y durante 30 minutos dejo que se haga la electrolisis, pasado ese tiempo cambio la polaridad durante el mismo tiempo, una vez terminado cuelo el agua dentro de una botella de agua mineral de litro medio, y el colador es del tipo harinero de tela y guardo la botella en lugar oscuro.
Este producto se debe de echar al 5% siempre es muy efectivo y al 10% cuando los hongos sean legión.
@@
================
Receta 2, esta receta no se puede mezclar y se debe de utilizar al instante
================
Por cada ara un litro de agua
200ml de leche entera
800ml de agua de botella
Media cuchara de café de bicarbonato (ojo de las pequeñitas más vale quedarse corto que pasarse)
Media cuchara de café de canela

Al contrario que la plata no a todas las hojas de las plantas le sienta bien este producto.

================
Receta 3, esta receta no se puede mezclar y se debe de utilizar al instante
================
Por cada litro de agua
30 gramos de azufre

En un vaso de cristal añadimos 30 gramos de azufre y le añadimos alcohol al 70% para disolverlo, ojo el alcohol el menor posible.
Una vez disuelto se le añade el litro de agua y se remueve, yo utilizaría la batidora américa para disolverlo lo antes posibles.
Una vez disuelto hay que pasarlo por el colador de tela para que no se emboce el fumigador.

Pero aun así las bocas de los fumigadores se suele embozar algunas veces

@@@@@@@@@@
Mojante.
================
Jabón potásico
================
El que yo utilizo es casero y hecho por una familia del pueblo, pero mi hermana consume uno del “Mercadona” que va en un tarro parecido al de las cremas hidratantes.

El producto es “jabón potásico Beltrán”, ella suele utilizar unos 30gramos de este jabón por cada 1’5 litros de agua, suele hacerlo a ojo y mete el jabón en una botella de agua mineral con una cuchara, cuando ya tiene el jabón dentro llena la botella hasta la mitad y la agita para que el jabón se quede flotando dentro del agua y termina llenándola hasta faltarle un par de dedos y la deja un par de días hasta que el jabón termina disuelto en el agua, se puede acelerar el proceso calentando agua y tal.


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Mi mezcla

Yo suelo hacer la mezcla de la siguiente manera, por cada litro de agua (si no hay “emergencia” y solo se trata de un primer estadio de infección) un 10% de “Apichi” o de “hiedra” (nunca mezclo los dos productos) más un 5% de plata más un 15% de jabón potásico. Y con la misma fumigación ataco contra los hongos y los bichos y el jabón es para que el producto se pegue mejor a las hojas.

Y si, el jabón potásico sirve también como fungicida, pero no es el caso.

Para las tomateras y las berenjenas me gusta fumigarlas de vez en cuando con azufre porque es más residual y le añado jabón potásico al 10% para que este se pegue más a las hojas, no asustarse si después de fumigar con azufre se ve una capa de polvo en las hojas, no pasa nada, además de que las plantas suelen chupar de este azufre para su beneficio.


Lo dejo aquí que se ha hecho muy largo.


Pues eso, un saludo a todos.


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## arangul6 (28 Abr 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> En breves comenzare mi particular huerta de todos los años con fotos y labores...
> @Bilbainini ya he plantado 200 cebollas en tierra que no he labrado ni un centimetro, hay gusanos del tamaño del rabo de qualicion taladrando la tierra bien acolchada...



No seras tan badulaque de plantar asi los pimientos najeranos,son riojanos y muy delicados,esto no es un cultivo rustico
Seguro que terminan siendo pasto de las plagas,si es asi te puedo recomendar productores artesanos


----------



## Tons of Latunes (4 May 2019)

...hola gente...
...es normal que se me haya muerto medio cerezo? 
no le encuentro explicacion, medio esta sin hojas y el otro medio tan normal.
Estoy en una casa que estuvo alquilada y hubo problemas a la hora de desalojar a los inquilinos, se han cargado muchas plantas del jardin pero esto el cerezo...no se si esque le han echado algo o ha pillado alguna plaga...es raaaaaro raro


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 May 2019)

Finnhamn dijo:


> ...hola gente...
> ...es normal que se me haya muerto medio cerezo?
> no le encuentro explicacion, medio esta sin hojas y el otro medio tan normal.
> Estoy en una casa que estuvo alquilada y hubo problemas a la hora de desalojar a los inquilinos, se han cargado muchas plantas del jardin pero esto el cerezo...no se si esque le han echado algo o ha pillado alguna plaga...es raaaaaro raro



¿Era viejo el árbol o joven? A estas alturas no metería una poda drástica, deja a ver si espabila y saca alguna yema por ese lado. Si lo ves muy jodido, mejor esperar a otoño para la cirugía, cuando haya vuelto a perder las hojas.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (6 May 2019)

MaxWebos dijo:


> ¿Era viejo el árbol o joven? A estas alturas no metería una poda drástica, deja a ver si espabila y saca alguna yema por ese lado. Si lo ves muy jodido, mejor esperar a otoño para la cirugía, cuando haya vuelto a perder las hojas.



Muchas gracias por contestar!
Tengo una catalpa y a esa si le meti un viaje a las ramas siguiendo indicaciones de mi padre en su dia, y esta ahora preciosa, pero el cerezo da asco-pena el pobre
Mañana con luz le hago foto porque tiene hasta el tronco raro raro. No tengo ni idea de jardineria (no hace falta que lo jure no? )
Ah, se plantó hace unos 15 años


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (6 May 2019)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Muchas gracias por contestar!
> Tengo una catalpa y a esa si le meti un viaje a las ramas siguiendo indicaciones de mi padre en su dia, y esta ahora preciosa, pero el cerezo da asco-pena el pobre
> Mañana con luz le hago foto porque tiene hasta el tronco raro raro. No tengo ni idea de jardineria (no hace falta que lo jure no? )
> Ah, se plantó hace unos 15 años




Me suena que un hongo llamado fusarium presenta a veces al principio esos síntomas que has dicho, marchitamiento de un lado de la planta, luego entera, y si miras el tallo de las ramas afectadas seguramente nos encontremos con una decoloración y marchitamiento de color marrón.
No digo que lo sea pero por si acaso, creo que todavía a día de hoy no tiene cura.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (7 May 2019)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Querido compañero “casaytierras” no quiero ser mala, pero soy atea y te digo que el milagro para que esos ajos prosperen debe de ser de Lourdes o Fátima como mínimo y otra cosa, los ajos se plantan sobre septiembre u octubre y se suelen recoger por San juan, salvo sean para “tierno”.

Toda semilla que se precie se debe de plantar a una profundidad de dos veces su tamaño y como mucho a tres.

Los ajos son muy particulares y se suele hacer un surco de una profundidad de entre 10 y 15 cm, y no, no se tapa ese surco, se sigue enterrando el “diente” o la “cabeza” a una profundidad de dos veces su tamaño, se deja así para ir tapándolo conforme va creciendo, también se entierra a dos veces su tamaño a ras de tierra pero hay que ir haciéndole un caballón, y si son de la especie “elefante” el caballón debe de ser mayor, los ajos tienen unas raíces muy poderosas y si no los vas enterrando con forme crecen te pasan dos cosas, primera, que las raíces mueven el diente hacia afuera y segunda, cuando los tallos crecen un poco de aire te tumba la planta.


Pues eso, un saludo a todos.


Si por un casual está sucediendo, ha sucedido o sucede algo parecido a lo anterior, es pura casualidad, pues el relato anterior es fruto de la mente de la autora que tiene mucha imaginación.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 May 2019)

corta el lilo seco, los hijos crecerán, y selecciona los que te vengan mejor


----------



## Brunno (10 May 2019)

Alguien que esté cultivando rosas o flores comestibles?


----------



## Brunno (10 May 2019)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Aquí la llaman manzanilla, santolina, que es una planta medicinal muy bonita y ahora mismo está en flor en nuestra huerta. Aguanta muy bien la sequía, crece entre las piedras así de agradecida desde hace 10 años.
> 
> Santolina chamaecyparissus



Muy buena para dolencias de estomago, tónico digestivo (mejor dejar secar tras su recogida)


----------



## Brunno (10 May 2019)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> Como fungicida que sea leche entera. Puedes usar hasta un 50% aunque se suele usar menos.



El suero es el eficaz realmente, especialmente por el pulgón,
Si puedes acceder a alguna granja que ordeñe o una quesería,
También puedes comprarte un queso fresco y mientras te lo vas comiendo, le vas sacando el suero que suelta ,
esto en un espray 
y lo Echas todo a las plantas


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2019)

San Isidro labrador, se va el frío y viene el sol.


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> San Isidro labrador, se va el frío y viene el sol.




Eres todo un compendio de sabiduria,continua asi


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Eres todo un compendio de sabiduria,continua asi



¿Te aburres cariño mio?
Mañana pongo fotos de la huerta para que disfrutes poniendome a caldo...


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Eso


Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Te aburres cariño mio?
> Mañana pongo fotos de la huerta para que disfrutes poniendome a caldo...



Pon fotos,supongo que estara de cenicientos,ortigas ,matas y otras malas hierbas hasta arriba


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Eso
> Pon fotos,supongo que estara de cenicientos,ortigas ,matas y otras malas hierbas hasta arriba



La superficie de ortigas para mi gran alegria ha aumentado casi el triple...
Tengo purin de ortiga para todo el año y mas...
Guadaña en mano siega que te siega...


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Si salen ortigss es buena tierra
Por cierto el domingo 2 de junio si nada lo impide llego a bilbao,a ver que me encuentro despues de 8 anos


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Si salen ortigss es buena tierra



Cierto, al igual que la zarza, la ortiga es un buen indicador de nitrogeno, materia organica y de vida microbiana...
Voy a abrir un hilo mañana, las fotos las saco un amigo y por correo solo me han llegado 4...
Te pongo una...


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Cierto, al igual que la zarza, la ortiga es un buen indicador de nitrogeno, materia organica y de vida microbiana...
> Voy a abrir un hilo mañana, las fotos las saco un amigo y por correo solo me han llegado 4...
> Te pongo una...



Tienes buena selva,tendras que ponerles a las plantas un plastico negro,o mejor carton para que no te las coman las hierbas


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Tienes buena selva,tendras que ponerles a las plantas un plastico negro,o mejor carton para que no te las coman las hierbas




Cuando me manden las fotos lo veras, el sistema que llevo varios años usando, antes labraba todos los años, pero 4 años atras empece a no labrar nunca en algunos casos, y contra las malas hierbas utilizo la propia hierba segada...
Las unicas plantas que me tocan los cojones son las rastreras tapizantes y las enredaderas, pero a mano en un momento se quitan facil...


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Cuando me manden las fotos lo veras, el sistema que llevo varios años usando, antes labraba todos los años, pero 4 años atras empece a no labrar nunca en algunos casos, y contra las malas hierbas utilizo la propia hierba segada...
> Las unicas plantas que me tocan los cojones son las rastreras tapizantes y las enredaderas, pero a mano en un momento se quitan facil...



qk

Tienes que buscar hojas secas o segar y dejar la hierba secarse para tener materia seca, con todo el verde que tienes hace rcompost,luego con maderas ladrillones hacer camas altas y dejarte de labrar ,las camas las tapas con plastico y montas riegoo con goteros y un deposito alto,
Luego ya es todos los anos o cada dos ,levantar el plastico o carton echar nuevo compost ,tapar y a sembrar otros dos o tres anos,el compost lo puedes mezclar con arena ,aunque el compost no se apelmaza,
Con toda esa maleza labrar es un atraso,tienes que estar cada dos por tres labrando,lo otro cuesta al principio ,pero luego va solo,
Asi como hacer abono con lombriz


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> qk
> 
> Tienes que buscar hojas secas o segar y dejar la hierba secarse para tener materia seca, con todo el verde que tienes hace rcompost,luego con maderas ladrillones hacer camas altas y dejarte de labrar ,las camas las tapas con plastico y montas riegoo con goteros y un deposito alto,
> Luego ya es todos los anos o cada dos ,levantar el plastico o carton echar nuevo compost ,tapar y a sembrar otros dos o tres anos,el compost lo puedes mezclar con arena ,aunque el compost no se apelmaza,
> ...



No hago compostera porque la misma huerta lo es...


----------



## arangul6 (24 May 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No hago compostera porque la misma huerta lo es...



Pues tendras que cubrir el terreno con plastico


----------



## Triptolemo (24 May 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Pues tendras que cubrir el terreno con plastico



NO, lo que hago es lo siguiente, en marzo siego la hilera donde siempre he tenido huerta...
Paso uno-segar el pasillo de huerta
Paso dos cubrir con la hierba
Paso tres plantar y cosechar
------------------------------
el cuarto paso es de los mas importantes, en vez de tapar de nuevo el pasillo con hierba, DEJO que las malas hierbas crezcan a metro y medio de altura, produciendo un monton de raices y materias con el que tapar. Los insectos pasan en invierno bien agusto entre aquellos matorrales y el siguiente invierno siego-tapo-planto y de nuevo dejo que la hierba crezca...

Para cultivos que requieran de mas profundidad puedes pinchar con la horca un poco, pero por lo general yo soy capas de enterrar mi mano y mas sin ejercer ninguna fuerza...

Este año en vez de marzo he sido vago, sabio y he segado esta semana...


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 May 2019)

En la zona donde tengo la huerta hay previsión de temperaturas mínimas por debajo de 10°C por lo menos hasta el 1 de Junio. Yo lo tengo claro, no voy a plantar todavia tomates y pimientos con esas temperaturas, incluso no debería hacerlo mientras las mínimas no suban de 12°C. Yo solía plantar la mitad de la huerta en la segunda quincena de Mayo (T. Mínimas 8-10°C) y la otra mitad hacia el 7 de Junio (T. Mínimas 12/14 °C) y la diferencia era abismal. Plantas más robustas y sanas las plantadas en Junio. ¿Alguien tiene una experiencia parecida?)

Además, no pienso pasar la motoazada o cultivador hasta justo la víspera de plantar. Está lloviendo bastante, y si me cae una tormenta con la tierra removida, tengo el barro asegurado, imposible plantar (la tierra es arcillosa). Y en 8/10 días sería imposible volver a pasar la máquina. 

Así que paciencia.........


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 May 2019)

Nunca dejarán de asombrarme las jodidas cepas. Estuve echando una mano a un hamijo con cuatro ejemplares grandotes de unos 50 años, ni injertadas ni hostias. Parecían putos cadáveres, estaban medio abandonadas y con toneladas de madera muerta. Se le pegó una buena renovación dejando las pocas guías sanas que quedaban. Habrá pasado como un mes y las 4 están hechas unos pedazo de monstruos con dos metros de envergadura cada una y petadas de proyectos de racimo.

Preguntaban por ahí por los lilos. Otros duros de cojones. Como tengan buena raíz, van a sacar hijos como locos, llegando un momento en que es un coñazo quitarlos. Lo suyo es dejar unos pocos hijos que se ven con buena pinta. Las ramas jóvenes semileñosas enraízan bien y encima genera hijos de semilla con cierta facilidad a nada que una semilla caiga en una esquinita, tiesto, etc. Aguantan bien a lo que caiga, pero si pilla algo de riego (típico de jardines) tienen más y mejores floraciones.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Jun 2019)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> En la zona donde tengo la huerta hay previsión de temperaturas mínimas por debajo de 10°C por lo menos hasta el 1 de Junio. Yo lo tengo claro, no voy a plantar todavia tomates y pimientos con esas temperaturas, incluso no debería hacerlo mientras las mínimas no suban de 12°C. Yo solía plantar la mitad de la huerta en la segunda quincena de Mayo (T. Mínimas 8-10°C) y la otra mitad hacia el 7 de Junio (T. Mínimas 12/14 °C) y la diferencia era abismal. Plantas más robustas y sanas las plantadas en Junio. ¿Alguien tiene una experiencia parecida?)
> 
> Además, no pienso pasar la motoazada o cultivador hasta justo la víspera de plantar. Está lloviendo bastante, y si me cae una tormenta con la tierra removida, tengo el barro asegurado, imposible plantar (la tierra es arcillosa). Y en 8/10 días sería imposible volver a pasar la máquina.
> 
> Así que paciencia.........



al menos en los tomates, si el suelo está "frío" el sistema radicular de los plantones no se desarrolla correctamente y luego se paga más adelante. hay que esperar a que el suelo coja calor.


----------



## Perturbado (12 Jun 2019)

Buenas a todos. Me estreno por aquí despues de leer esporádicamente.

Tengo un huerto urbano con varios macetones y una mesa de madera fabricada por mi desde hace unos pocos años. Hasta ahora ni bien ni mal. Con un vermicompostador casero poco a poco añadía nuevo material a la tierra tuneada (40% de turba rubia, 30% de humus de lombriz industrial y el otro 30 mezclando residuos secos vegetales arlita, vermiculita y perlita). Cada tres meses reforzaba con un poco de ceniza un poco de nitrato, fertilizante equilibrado 20-20-20 y quelato de hierro. El caso es que producción de tomates, rábanos, lechugas y pimientos salían, pero no del calibre , cantidad y velocidad que deseaba. Tampoco quería quemar las plantas con exceso de abono por lo que por eso me restringía bastante, cada tres meses, del uso de química extra...

Pero llegado esta primavera he querido arriesgarme con el uso de fertilizantes. Lo que era cada tres meses ahora es cada 10 días. Una semana y media añado abundante nitrato. Otra semana y media el fertilizante Nutrichem de la casa Miller 20-20-20. Otros 10 dias un fertilizante 5-5-40 donde hay frutos y flor. Pasados 10 dias FETRILON COMBI multitud de micronutrientes quelatados. Añadir que riego siempre con mezcla de Coca-Cola del vermicompostador...

La diferencia abismal respecto al pasado. Las lechugas han crecido en solo un mes. El tamaño de cualquier hoja, rosales incluidos, se han hecho gigantescos. Un tono verde azulado oscuro intenso en cualquier planta. Enfermedades de hongos han desaparecido por completo en comparación.

Mi pregunta... Esto será sostenible en el tiempo sin producir daños permanentes? Estoy atento a que se produzca cualquier estres por sobre nutrición o quemaduras en las hojas por excesos de sales, pero todavía no ha sucedido.

Busco encontrar el equilibrio entre dejar hacer con métodos orgánicos naturales y la aplicación de química sin llegar a estropear la tierra... Por ahora la tierra mantiene gusanos y otros insectos como arañas beneficiosas


----------



## Perturbado (17 Jun 2019)

He oido decir que de la forma que quieras pero siempre a la noche sin luna. Dicen que no ven nada en la oscuridad y se quedan totalmente pasivas. El metodo mas efectivo tambien comentan que es la rociar con abundante alcohol y prender fuego.

Otro metodo menos instantaneo es esperar al frio para que abandonen el nido las avispas y eliminar sin ningun peligro.


----------



## Transmutador (27 Jun 2019)

Asco de Politicos dijo:


> help!
> 
> creo que tengo un avispero en una maceta que no regaba
> 
> ...



Explícate mejor.

¿Entran por alguno de los agujeros de drenaje de la maceta? Si es así, a primera hora de la mañana, antes de que se desperecen las avispas, tapa los agujeros de drenaje. Riega para inundar la colmena. En un día asunto arreglado. Destapa el agujero para que drene el agua.


----------



## Transmutador (27 Jun 2019)

Asco de Politicos dijo:


> no, entran por un hueco entre la maceta y la tierra, por los bordes y se van para abajo.
> 
> 
> a que hora seria eso? las hija putas cada vez que me asomo a la ventana a regar vienen corriendo.



Si no molestan... pasa de ellas.

Las avispas tardan un poco en "desperezarse" cuando empieza el día. Ahora en verano tardan menos. Lo suyo es que a primerísima hora del día, con las primeras luces hagas lo que vayas a hacer porque las pillas más lentas o simplemente inactivas.


----------



## Perturbado (29 Jun 2019)

En casa hemos adoptado un abejorro negro carpintero. La verdad es que bastante tranquilo, va a su rollo. El nido lo ha hecho en el interior de una de las cañas para los tomates.

Dicen que están en peligro de extinción. Así que mo cuidaremos bien y aplicaremos cero insecticidas por la zona.


----------



## anonimocobarde (2 Jul 2019)

Asco de Politicos dijo:


> lo siento por los muy muy animalistas, pero compre un veneno en el leroy, lo eche por la noche y no las he vuelto a ver
> 
> si estaban poniendo agresivas.



A mí me gustan las avispas, pero si me montan un avispero al lado de la ventana buscaría la forma de quitarlo, si es posible pacíficamente, pero probablemente tendría que ser con violencia y muerte (de ellas, claro).

El problema es que una avispa solitaria va a lo suyo y no le sale a cuenta molestarte, arriesgarse a que la mates y quedarse sin descendencia. Pero las que montan avisperos tienden a intentar defender su "casa" y son mucho más agresivas, sobre todo en los alrededores del avispero. No me gustan los venenos pero ha hecho usted bien.


----------



## MAFO (2 Jul 2019)

Perturbado dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Me estreno por aquí despues de leer esporádicamente.
> 
> Tengo un huerto urbano con varios macetones y una mesa de madera fabricada por mi desde hace unos pocos años. Hasta ahora ni bien ni mal. Con un vermicompostador casero poco a poco añadía nuevo material a la tierra tuneada (40% de turba rubia, 30% de humus de lombriz industrial y el otro 30 mezclando residuos secos vegetales arlita, vermiculita y perlita). Cada tres meses reforzaba con un poco de ceniza un poco de nitrato, fertilizante equilibrado 20-20-20 y quelato de hierro. El caso es que producción de tomates, rábanos, lechugas y pimientos salían, pero no del calibre , cantidad y velocidad que deseaba. Tampoco quería quemar las plantas con exceso de abono por lo que por eso me restringía bastante, cada tres meses, del uso de química extra...
> 
> ...



Por lo que describes me parece que se te ha ido la mano con el nitrogeno, en lechugas no hay gran problema pero esos abonados en cebollas, pimientos o tomates es probable que no te den los mismos resultados


----------



## Perturbado (2 Jul 2019)

MAFO dijo:


> Por lo que describes me parece que se te ha ido la mano con el nitrogeno, en lechugas no hay gran problema pero esos abonados en cebollas, pimientos o tomates es probable que no te den los mismos resultados



Tampoco lo tiro al tuntún. Reparto por zonas.

Donde las lechugas riego con el nitrógeno disuelto. Donde los tomates el potasio principalemente cuando dan frutos.

Cuando llega el turno del 20-20-20, si que reparto por igual sin hacer bypass ni preocuparme a restringir zonas...


Nuevo problemilla a consultar. Este año ha sido el primero donde el mandarino ha dado flor e inicios de fruto abundante.

Pero el caso es que ahora no queda nada, ni rastro.en el suelo de las pequeñas bolitas verdes del fruto. ¿Es posible que palomas u otros pájaros se las coman?


----------



## Goldman (22 Jul 2019)

Como evitar que salgan malas hierbas durante el período de barbecho? Gracias


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Jul 2019)

Goldman dijo:


> Como evitar que salgan malas hierbas durante el período de barbecho? Gracias



Plástico negro. Yo planto con goteo debajo de plástico negro ya agujereado en los puntos de goteo. Cuando termina la temporada dejo el plástico hasta el año siguiente, justo antes de pasar la motoazada. Te evita las malas hierbas y también que una tromba de agua te inunde la tierra antes de labrarla.


----------



## SPQR (23 Jul 2019)

Bienvenidos a Elysium dijo:


> como eleiminar el pulgon blanco de las albahacas??
> 
> 
> tengo unas macetas con albahacas y tienen bichitos blancos que creo que es pulgon
> ...



¿Pulgón blanco o Mosca blanca?

Prueba con agua jabonosa o mejor con jabón potasico.


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Jul 2019)

Dala tiempo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Jul 2019)

Hombre, si la ves asentada y te das maña, puedes pedirle a algún paisano unas varas de higuera madura y probar a injertar. Puedes acelerar un poco las cosas si te sale bien. No me preguntes cómo, porque de injertos no tengo ni zorra xD

Échale un ojo a este vídeo para comprobar el juego que dan los injertos... ¡10 jodidas variedades en un solo árbol!


----------



## Armando Kasitas (28 Jul 2019)

Buenas a tod@s.
Me gustaría saber si tenéis plantada consuelda mayor y dónde la habéis conseguido. Gracias, hortelanos...


----------



## llaveenmano (31 Jul 2019)

Buenas. Se pueden pillar semillas o de alguien que tenga ya la planta puede darte un buen trozo con raíces... Yo las plante de semillas y en nada se ponen impresionantes en poco tiempo. Te hablo desde un clima continental. Cuidado donde colocar puede llegar a hacerse mala hierba.
Un saludo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Jul 2019)

Perturbado dijo:


> Tampoco lo tiro al tuntún. Reparto por zonas.
> 
> Donde las lechugas riego con el nitrógeno disuelto. Donde los tomates el potasio principalemente cuando dan frutos.
> 
> ...



No. Me parece demasiado 20-20-20 en todo. Que barbaridad.
Un Mandarino requiere estiércol y bastante riego.


----------



## Mitsou (1 Ago 2019)

Buenas gente. Este año mu mudé a una casa pero por fechas y ajetreo no me dio tiempo a poner huerto. Tuve en otro pueblo y era un incordio porque como sólo podía ir un día a la semana cuando llegaba parecía aquello el amazonas lo que me obligaba a unas palizas para limpiarlo, de aúpa.

Como ahora puedo tenerlo sin salir de casa quería intentar hacerlo en bancales de madera que me parecen una buena solución para que sea más cómodo. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con ellos? 
La idea era coger tablones de pino, darles aceite de linaza y por el interior cubrir con plástico para que la humedad no le de directamente a la madera. Sé que antes o después pudrirán, pero confío en que aguanten unos 5-6 años.

Luego plantar pues lo que realmente vaya a consumir, tomates, pimientos, lechuga, cebolla, quizás algún calabacín y como la máquina de reñir obliga, fresas.


----------



## srdome (1 Ago 2019)

Buenas tardes y si haces los bancales con rasillones ceramicos, mas baratos y para toda la vida, yo en septiembre los hare asi.


----------



## Mitsou (1 Ago 2019)

Inicialmente pensé en los rasillones pero no los vi en los sitios habituales donde compro ese tipo de material, y se que hubo gente con problemas por partirse.
Creo que son una buena opción pero es que me gusta la madera, me gusta el tacto, trabajar con ella... Y tengo fácil acceso a tablones


----------



## Armando Kasitas (6 Ago 2019)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Buenas. Se pueden pillar semillas o de alguien que tenga ya la planta puede darte un buen trozo con raíces... Yo las plante de semillas y en nada se ponen impresionantes en poco tiempo. Te hablo desde un clima continental. Cuidado donde colocar puede llegar a hacerse mala hierba.
> Un saludo



Gracias por la info. 
Pensaba que por semillas no prosperaba, que sólo se trasplantaba mediante corte de raíz.


----------



## MAFO (6 Ago 2019)

hola tengo un peral de variedad conferencia y tiene hojas chamuscadas, ya se que algunos me vais a decir que es fuego bacteriano pero no lo parece porque solo esta quemada la hoja no el brote que esta sano, ando buscando informacion en internet para averiguar que le pasa y como corregirlo pero no encuentro nada, alguno que controleis o que os ha sucedido algo parecido me podriais aconsejar gracias por adelantado


----------



## llaveenmano (6 Ago 2019)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Pensaba que por semillas no prosperaba, que sólo se trasplantaba mediante corte de raíz.



Buenas. Ahora ya está en flor, tendrá unos 60 cm de altura, ha crecido muy bien mi suelo es rico y arenoso crecen de por sí muchas ortigas, ha prosperado muy bien la consuelda, tengo 6 plantas de 8 semillas. 

Lo que hice fue estratificar en frio, ponerlas unos meses en la nevera vaya, intentando imitar la naturaleza, y así es como esas semillas rompieron bien y han prosperado. Aquí ya va a comenzar el otoño prácticamente, la sesión de huertos es muy corta, para mi desgracia. Algunas verduras para invierno pero ya poco a parte de ir recolectando.

Un saludo


----------



## Armando Kasitas (6 Ago 2019)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Buenas. Ahora ya está en flor, tendrá unos 60 cm de altura, ha crecido muy bien mi suelo es rico y arenoso crecen de por sí muchas ortigas, ha prosperado muy bien la consuelda, tengo 6 plantas de 8 semillas.
> 
> Lo que hice fue estratificar en frio, ponerlas unos meses en la nevera vaya, intentando imitar la naturaleza, y así es como esas semillas rompieron bien y han prosperado. Aquí ya va a comenzar el otoño prácticamente, la sesión de huertos es muy corta, para mi desgracia. Algunas verduras para invierno pero ya poco a parte de ir recolectando.
> 
> Un saludo



Pero, ¿en qué paraíso vive ustec? Hoy, sin ir más lejos, rozando los 40° por aquí.


----------



## llaveenmano (6 Ago 2019)

En invierno se lo contaré yo a usted, cuando el suelo se hiela... 

Por ejemplo cultivar tomates es heroico aqui, ni siquiera con invernadero...

Ahora 19 grados de día y de noche unos 11 
suaves lluvias los mas de los días, mañana vamos a por setas... 

Un saludo desde Suecia.


----------



## bluebox (8 Ago 2019)

MAFO dijo:


> hola tengo un peral de variedad conferencia y tiene hojas chamuscadas, ya se que algunos me vais a decir que es fuego bacteriano pero no lo parece porque solo esta quemada la hoja no el brote que esta sano, ando buscando informacion en internet para averiguar que le pasa y como corregirlo pero no encuentro nada, alguno que controleis o que os ha sucedido algo parecido me podriais aconsejar gracias por adelantado



A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, con la misma variedad. El peral tiene 3 años, y le está costando mucho salir adelante, le he estado aplicando fosetil-al y suele volver a brotar, a ver si sobrevive!!


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (15 Ago 2019)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Me animo yo pues ya lo habéis pedido varios y nadie da el paso.
> 
> Primera parte del hilo aquí:
> El rincon del agricultor - trucos para nuestras huertas



Una vez leí que en la India fumigan con Nicotina. Es un truco de agricultor ecológico, tabaco a remojo y se fumiga con ese caldo.


----------



## Perturbado (15 Ago 2019)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> No. Me parece demasiado 20-20-20 en todo. Que barbaridad.
> Un Mandarino requiere estiércol y bastante riego.



Comentaba. "Cuando toca el 20-20-20 lo añado en todos lados" y este fertilizante solo es una de cada cinco veces que toca enriquecer la tierra. El resto de veces es localizado, segun el compuesto toca a unos u a otros.

Además indicó la proporción. Cosa que por ejemplo como estiércol en verdad no sabes que estás proporcionando a la tierra. Porque nada tiene que ver esteircol de gallina, con caballo, conejo u oveja. Y menos si se desconoce que han comido.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (2 Oct 2019)

A ver si me echáis una mano los que entendáis de higueras: 

El otro día probé unos higos cojonudos y he convencido al paisano para que me dé unas varas. Quiero sacarle unas 5 o 6 de unos 40 cm, con un dedo de grosor (calculo que son de tercer año), que tienen buena pinta y además le estorban al paso porque han crecido hacia abajo. Siendo realistas, me conformaría con enraizar 2 para llevar a tierra la que mejor pinta tenga.

He visto por ahí unos vídeos de esquejado de higueras, pero me parece un tostón lo que proponen de andar con bisturíes, film plástico, desinfectantes, garrafas cortadas para simular invernaderos, etc. No tengo mucha idea de higueras, pero viendo lo adaptables y hasta invasivas que son, me cuesta creer que haga falta tanta jodida ceremonia. Mi intuición me dice que si agarro las varas de 40 cm, las entierro unos 15cm con un poco de cuidado en un tiesto grandecito un poco resguardado y me olvido de ellas, en abril tendré más arbolitos de los que puedo mantener.

¿Estoy en lo cierto? Y por otra parte...¿mejor esquejar cuando ya hayan tirado la hoja, no?


----------



## mapametromadrid (13 Oct 2019)

Me ha encantado el tema, en España ahora tenemos un gran problema parasitario que se llama "Seca" que afecta a nuestro mas bello árbol, *Encina* el que nos da nuestras bellotas para producir los mejores jamones del mundo, y como siempre Moncloa atascada, no sabe nada y enterando la cabeza en la tierra creerá que asi se resuelve el problema.
La Seca, mata el árbol... Una penita, ya están haciendo algunas cositas porque la infección está en unos pueblos de Badajoz, pero se necesita ayuda.... Nuestros Jamones de bellota están primero antes q la Moncloa. Anda Ya!!


----------



## Merluzo (22 Oct 2019)

Qué majas, tienes un buen ejército.
Justo esta noche me han entrado cerdos al terreno, me han reventado el cercado del gallinero, la pequeña puerta por donde entran y se han cepillado a un par del prat, es un día triste para mi. 

Ahora iré bloqueando la entradita con un yunque o algo muy pesado a ver si aguanta hasta que pueda asegurar de nuevo el perímetro.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Oct 2019)

Miembro Ignorado dijo:


> la lavanda necesita algun cuidado especial?



Son duras de cojones, normalmente cuanto menos caso les hagas mejor les irá (siempre que no las dejes ad infinitum en la macetita del vivero o barrabasadas similares).. 

En verano se comen el solazo que haga falta y se beben todo lo que les eches, aunque aguantan bien las sequías. La clave es dejar que la tierra se seque entre riegos, no encharcarla.

En otoño e invierno no hace falta hacerla ni puto caso, aunque hombre, si puedes mejor que no esté orientada al norte y que no le falte algo de sol directo. Si acaso el transplante si el tiesto es demasiado pequeño y las raíces andan ahogadas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 Oct 2019)

Miembro Ignorado dijo:


> igual ha sido por tenerlas en macetas pequeñas, eso, y el exceso de riego



Macetas pequeñas...Y/o quizás "efecto maceta", algo que pasa cuando se coge el cepellón del tiestecito según se compra en la tienda y se clava a pelo en un tiesto más grande con tierra nueva, lo que hace que las raíces se acaben asfixiando unas con otras y siendo incapaces de colonizar ese nuevo sustrato. Siempre hay que "despeinar" un poco si las raíces vienen hechas un mazacote, tampoco ponerse a arrancar pedazos en plan bruto, lo ideal es hacerlo con un rastrillo mini o similar.


----------



## pistacho2 (31 Oct 2019)

Más Huevos dijo:


> Macetas pequeñas...Y/o quizás "efecto maceta", algo que pasa cuando se coge el cepellón del tiestecito según se compra en la tienda y se clava a pelo en un tiesto más grande con tierra nueva, lo que hace que las raíces se acaben asfixiando unas con otras y siendo incapaces de colonizar ese nuevo sustrato. Siempre hay que "despeinar" un poco si las raíces vienen hechas un mazacote, tampoco ponerse a arrancar pedazos en plan bruto, lo ideal es hacerlo con un rastrillo mini o similar.



No me he cargado plantas ni nada hasta que me dí cuenta de eso...Incluidas algunas plantadas en suelo. Típico error de principiante.


----------



## Totalicker (15 Nov 2019)

Facha muerto abono pa mi huerto


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (27 Nov 2019)

La agricultura requiere mucho espacio y mucho trabajo, y estás a merced de la suerte, en cualquier momento te puede venir una plaga o metereología desfavorable y todo tu trabajo se echa a perder.
Pero la autosuficiencia alimentaria es una necesidad apremiante, por ello seria ideal tener un sistema automatizado, que requiera poco espacio y cuidados y a prueba de tontos, para producir alimentos, como por ejemplo el cultivo de spirulina en bioreactores caseros  
Y complementar con algunas gallinas, caracoles, setas y hasta saltamontes y gusanos, que bien machacaditos se hacen harina para el batido de proteinas y saludables snacks para sustituir los doritos: 
¡Mad Max manda!


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Nov 2019)

сметка моля dijo:


> ahora mismo tengo en la ventana:
> 
> freson
> cebollino
> ...



Salvo la albahaca, todas esas deberían aguantar (el cilantro ni idea, no lo he tenido). Todas las que mencionas las he tenido aguantando -10º tan pichis.

La hierbabuena quizás se quede pelada, pero luego rebrota. Lo único, que tengas precaución con los riegos: escasos y poco frecuentes (o nulos si pillan lluvia), para que no se te congelen las raíces.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## TitusMagnificus (11 Dic 2019)

Sé que huerta no significa maceta y os pido perdón de antemano pero tengo un problema con mi Ficus Benjamina que me gustaría poder solucionar con vuestra ayuda.

Son tres troncos entrelazados de los cuales uno me da la impresión que está medio seco porque sus ramas tienen pocas hojas. Me preguntaba si serviría de algo hacer un injerto en ese tronco de las ramas vivas de los otros dos troncos que están bien. Si esto pudiera funcionar ¿cuál es el mejor momento?

Otro tema es la poda. No lo he podado nunca, quizá ese sea el problema que tengo, y me gustaría saber si hay que podarlo ahora o en primavera.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Dic 2019)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Sé que huerta no significa maceta y os pido perdón de antemano pero tengo un problema con mi Ficus Benjamina que me gustaría poder solucionar con vuestra ayuda.
> 
> Son tres troncos entrelazados de los cuales uno me da la impresión que está medio seco porque sus ramas tienen pocas hojas. Me preguntaba si serviría de algo hacer un injerto en ese tronco de las ramas vivas de los otros dos troncos que están bien. Si esto pudiera funcionar ¿cuál es el mejor momento?
> 
> ...



Ese injerto del que hablas es bastante problematico a no ser que lo practiques con destreza...
Hacer un injerto puente tal y como describes es dificultoso, se puede hacer, pero dices que se esta secando la rama...

¿Cual es la razon de que se te seque la rama? Encuentra primero la causa y luego pondras remedio...

Yo si fuera tu cortaria la seca y sellaria bien el corte con masilla...
Ese tipo de arboles que vienen entrelazados suelen hacerlos a cascoporro como si de una industria se tratara, no respetan los espacios, solo montan una planta para que al comprador le resulte atractiva...

Tu mismo con alambres puedes darle la forma que quieras en vez de estar luchando contra un capricho que tarde o temprano terminara fusionandose en un solo tronco...

El de la foto es un benjamina con años, pero para mantenerlo de esa estampa se necesita estar detras...

Si yo fuera tu, cortaria la rama devil dejando unos centimetros para que rebrote y de ese nuevo bastago hacer un repuesto del mismo...










Si te fijas en los viveros no cuidan bien el espacio, los fabrican a destajo para venderlos a granel...
Y luego pasa lo que pasa...













Tipos de injerto puente...
Existen mas...


----------



## TitusMagnificus (12 Dic 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ese injerto del que hablas es bastante problematico a no ser que lo practiques con destreza...
> Hacer un injerto puente tal y como describes es dificultoso, se puede hacer, pero dices que se esta secando la rama...
> 
> ¿Cual es la razon de que se te seque la rama? Encuentra primero la causa y luego pondras remedio...
> ...



Muchas gracias Triptolemo por tu amable sugerencia. 

Leyendo y entendiendo correctamente lo que me dices me he dado cuenta de que no me he explicado con lo del injerto. No me refiero a sustituir el tronco más débil, sólo quiero repoblar la parte superior de la planta aprovechando ramas vivas de ese tronco para hacer injertos de ramas de los otros 2 troncos. No pretendo otra cosa que recuperar el esplendor que muestran los ficus de tu página.

¿Me puedes ayudar con la poda? ¿Debo podarlo ahora o en primavera? ¿Desde qué punto de las ramas se debe podar? ¿Hay alguna regla que ayude a elegir qué rama podar?

Un abrazo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Dic 2019)

Calvston Kaillón dijo:


> la lavanda necesita algun cuidado especial?





TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Muchas gracias Triptolemo por tu amable sugerencia.
> 
> Leyendo y entendiendo correctamente lo que me dices me he dado cuenta de que no me he explicado con lo del injerto. No me refiero a sustituir el tronco más débil, sólo quiero repoblar la parte superior de la planta aprovechando ramas vivas de ese tronco para hacer injertos de ramas de los otros 2 troncos. No pretendo otra cosa que recuperar el esplendor que muestran los ficus de tu página.
> 
> ...



pon un foto si no te importa.

mis padres tenian una casa en alicante y el seto era de ficus benjamina. yo le pasaba el cotasetos cuanod estaban descotrolados y rebortaban sin problemas.

si ahora no está echando brotes nuevos poda. ya echará en primaver, aunque dependerá de la temperatura qeu tengas en casa.... si está fresquito y ocn poco riego imagino que estará de descanso


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Dic 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pon un foto si no te importa.
> 
> mis padres tenian una casa en alicante y el seto era de ficus benjamina. yo le pasaba el cotasetos cuanod estaban descotrolados y rebortaban sin problemas.
> 
> si ahora no está echando brotes nuevos poda. ya echará en primaver, aunque dependerá de la temperatura qeu tengas en casa.... si está fresquito y ocn poco riego imagino que estará de descanso



Yo pensaba que naciste de una espora...

¿Cerca de Elda?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (12 Dic 2019)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo pensaba que naciste de una espora...
> 
> ¿Cerca de Elda?



San Juan-

no, he nacido de mis padre, lo sé porque he heredado todo lo malo y la cosa me cuadra.

Para ser sinceros, no tengo npi de dónde cae elda... tengo que ponerme en geografía foril.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (13 Dic 2019)

Buenos días.

Este fin de semana espero poder hacerle unas fotos y subirlas aquí para ver si podéis ayudarme a tenerlo bonito.

Lo he tenido que cambiar de ubicación por necesidades de espacio en casa. Ahora está fresquito, no en la calle, y con poco riego pero nunca seco. Como dices, estará descansando. Tiene buena luz porque está en una terraza cerrada orientada al oeste y a buena altura sobre el nivel de la calle con lo que hasta el último segundo del día tiene luz.

Como os decía, trataré de hacer las fotos y subirlas aquí.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (13 Dic 2019)

el ficus benjamina no es una planta dificil... ya te digo que en alicante en la calle, con riego consistente hicimos un seto de 2m de alto.

y uno que tuve en casa al que no le hacía ni puto caso duró años y años hasta que palmó por falta de riego, abonado y un mínimo de cariño.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Dic 2019)

En invierno también se curra en el huerto. Actualización de tareas de diciembre, para que sirva de referencia y discusión:

-Vaciado de compostera.

-Cavado de huerto.

-Siembra de unas pocas cebollas y espinacas de plantín.

-Poda de árboles y arbustos. Selección de palos buenos para tutores y triturado del resto para el fondo de la compostera.

-Renovación de matas viejas de fresa con estolones de este año.

-Plantación de una encina, un manzano, un almendro y un níspero en parcela semiabandonada (propiedad familiar). Arbolitos de 2-3 años de semilla, que tendrán uno o dos riegos semanales en lo más duro del verano, el resto del año a su aire. 

-Esquejado de la higuera de un amigo. Experimento con diferentes esquejes de entre 1 y 3 años, tamaños entre los 40 y los 25 cm. Condiciones: directo en tierra con acolchado, tiesto en porche cubierto orientado al norte, tiesto contra pared (semicubierto) orientado al sur, mini-invernadero con botella de 2l cortada y destapada (orientado al sur).


----------



## pistacho2 (25 Dic 2019)

Buena aportación @Malvado Doctor Huevos . Yo como soy demasiado vago como para estar triturando ramas, lo que he empezado a hacer es acumularlas en algún sitio donde no vayan a enraizar y luego quiero hacer unos montones para huegelkultur. Es una cosa que mi abuelo solía hacer (sin nombre hípster de por medio) y que al cabo de unos años se convertía en una tierra muy buena. Básicamente es secar los restos de poda, cavar un poco, echar las ramas más gordas al fondo, un poco más finas arriba, una buena capa de restos de siega y otros frescos, tierra para asentar el montón, acolchado por encima y paciencia. Se puede mejorar la cosa si se siembra abono verde cuando el montón esté un poco asentado.

Un ejemplo:



Los troncos buenos o los sarmientos (para parrillas) pues se guardan, el resto al montón que van con toda la mierda que pille. Me gustaría hacerlo de aquí a reyes, pero no me fío de que no vayan a liarse a enraizar yemas de los restos de poda recientes, así que igual me espero otro mes.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Dic 2019)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Buena aportación @Malvado Doctor Huevos . Yo como soy demasiado vago como para estar triturando ramas, lo que he empezado a hacer es acumularlas en algún sitio donde no vayan a enraizar y luego quiero hacer unos montones para huegelkultur. Es una cosa que mi abuelo solía hacer (sin nombre hípster de por medio) y que al cabo de unos años se convertía en una tierra muy buena. Básicamente es secar los restos de poda, cavar un poco, echar las ramas más gordas al fondo, un poco más finas arriba, una buena capa de restos de siega y otros frescos, tierra para asentar el montón, acolchado por encima y paciencia. Se puede mejorar la cosa si se siembra abono verde cuando el montón esté un poco asentado.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Una idea interesante, pero hace falta sitio, y en mis condiciones actuales no me sobra precisamente, ojalá en 2020 pueda hacerme con un huerto más grande. 

De momento triturar los restos es la alternativa más eficiente que tengo, tampoco te creas que me mato a dejar los trocitos enanos, como la compostera está recién vaciada van a quedar abajo y se descompondrán mejor, si al año que viene siguen sin estar del todo hechas se pueden apartar y volver a añadir a la pila, o extender para acolchar en el siguiente invierno.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Ene 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> He encontrado poca información buena sobre injertos en internet. ¿Algun enlace o libro en papel que recomendéis?



No tengo experiencia en injertos aún, pero hace no mucho compré este libro y creo que está muy bien para su tamaño de bolsillo y para los 3 euros que me costó de segunda zarpa.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (8 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ese injerto del que hablas es bastante problematico a no ser que lo practiques con destreza...
> Hacer un injerto puente tal y como describes es dificultoso, se puede hacer, pero dices que se esta secando la rama...
> 
> ¿Cual es la razon de que se te seque la rama? Encuentra primero la causa y luego pondras remedio...
> ...





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pon un foto si no te importa.
> 
> mis padres tenian una casa en alicante y el seto era de ficus benjamina. yo le pasaba el cotasetos cuanod estaban descotrolados y rebortaban sin problemas.
> 
> si ahora no está echando brotes nuevos poda. ya echará en primaver, aunque dependerá de la temperatura qeu tengas en casa.... si está fresquito y ocn poco riego imagino que estará de descanso



Buenos días 

Por fin he hecho las fotos de mi ficus, no serán las mejores pero espero que sirvan para ver el estado. Mi idea es cortar alguna de las ramas largas que veréis e injertarlas a alguna altura del tronco que da menos hojas, no pretendo hacer un injerto tan complejo como el que me enseñásteis. 

En cualquier caso quisiera podarlo y apañarlo de la mejor manera por lo que agradeceré cualquier recomendación que tengáis a bien hacerme.

Mi ficus y yo os damos las gracias, y os pedimos perdón por la ristra de fotografías
Titus


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ene 2020)

TitusMagnificus dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Por fin he hecho las fotos de mi ficus, no serán las mejores pero espero que sirvan para ver el estado. Mi idea es cortar alguna de las ramas largas que veréis e injertarlas a alguna altura del tronco que da menos hojas, no pretendo hacer un injerto tan complejo como el que me enseñásteis.
> 
> ...




Viendo que en la unión tienes un montón de ramas yo si fuera tu usaría el sistema de Viña llamado Daga y espada o Guyot...
Te pongo un video de dos brazos, pero tu tienes tres, seria los mismo que pero en tres brazos...

De alguna manera tu al i9ntentar controlar la altura has practicado este sistema incoscientemente...
Ahora te pongo tus fotos marcadas en rojo los cortes...


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ene 2020)

Deja tres ramas largas cada una de un tronco, intenta que sean las mas laterales, aunque elige las mas bonitas y sanas...
Despues a cada rama larga le dejas una ramita de 2-3 dedos de largo donde creceran ramas que los años siguientes te daran ramas nuevas para cortar la rama larga y de nuevo dejar una Daga(rama pequeña) y Espada(rama larga) por cada una de los troncos principales...

Las ramas largas despuntalas un poco, poco tampoco la dejes sin hojas...

NO TENGAS MIEDO A CORTAR, a no ser que tu mujera te pegue con una sarten...
Burro mal esquilado en poco tiempo arreglado...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Ene 2020)

estoy con trip, necesita una buena poda de saneamiento.

abonas el ficus?

yo lo veo BIEN, PEEEEEERO tiene hojas amarilleando.

Le falta nitrógeno. Cuando la planta no tiene nitrógeno disponible lo que hace es movilizarlo de las hojas viegas (amarillean y las tira) para llevarlo a las hojas nuevas (en las puntas de las ramas).

un abonado regular con cualquioer abono de esos granulados que duran meses y arreglao.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ene 2020)

En cualquier planta lo que crece siempre es donde no le da luz, una rama en la sombra siempre crecera mas que una que este asoleado...
Corta toda esa maraña central y deja una rama larga y otra corta por cada tronco, despunta las ramas largas pero sin pasarte...
Al iluminar las zonas sombreadas tras la poda esas ramas estimularan la aparicion de brotes latentes...


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ene 2020)

Y por supuesto pon un tiesto mas ancho...

Yo si fuera tu aparte de la poda sacaria el arbol del tiesto para meterlo en un tiesto mas bajo pero muchisimo mas ancho. Al final ese espacio que la copa te resta a la estancia lo mismo hace el tiesto, con lo que tener un tiesto estrecho no te sirve de nada.

¿Usas el espacio cercano al tiesto?
Si no lo usas busca un tiesto tipo palangana de ropa con cierto estilo...

Saca el arbol del tiesto metelo en agua un rato para ablandar el cepellon y afloja las raices cortando si fuera necesario alguna raiz secundaria...
Metelo en el tiesto con tierrita y puedes aprovechar el espacio del tiesto para ponerte unas escarolas o lo que sea...

AL BAJAR LA ALTURA DEL TIESTO TENDRAS MAS RECORRIDO DE LUZ HASTA EL TECHO PARA QUE EL ARBOL PUEDA IR A PESCAR SUS NUTRIENTES...

TIESTO ANCHO Y GENEROSO PERO BAJO...

Casi casi ese ficus tendrias que tratarlo poco a poco como un bonsai...







Este es un ficus...


----------



## TitusMagnificus (9 Ene 2020)

Vaya lista de comentarios y recomendaciones, muchas gracias señores.

Por aquello de que no quede sin contestar, sí que lo abonamos. Hemos utilizado siempre un abono líquido pero si hay que pasarse a otro tipo de abono no hay problema. Sobre el tema de la maceta tampoco habría problema en cambiarla por algo más chato y ancho.

El momento de la poda es ahora ¿verdad?

Cuando lo cambie a la maceta chata y ancha ¿qué pasa si las raices son demasiado largas? ¿puedo tener parte de las raices 'aéreas' o debo cortarlas en algún sitio?. Aprovechando el cambio ¿con qué material me recomendaríais rellenar la maceta?


----------



## Merluzo (13 Ene 2020)

Ahora aprovecharía para podar pero me esperaría a ver yemas latentes para transplantar, podar raíces o cambiar de maceta. Cada árbol te lo indicará cuando llegue el momento.
Yo vivo en un valle sombrío y frío y mis plantas sufren un letargo más fuerte que las de mis conocidos, tuve que aprender a pasar de los calendarios estipulados (sobretodo en siembra, cosecha y transplantes).


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Ene 2020)

Mi primera nuez de este año...


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Ene 2020)

@Cuchillo de palo he sido padre de una nuez, exijo su zanx como hamijo juertil, nitrase...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mi primera nuez de este año...



pues es un bicho feo de cojones. enhorabuena es usted el padre sin duda!


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Ene 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pues es un bicho feo de cojones. enhorabuena es usted el padre sin duda!



No ha salido negro por lo menos...


----------



## ashe (29 Ene 2020)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Cuchillo de palo he sido padre de una nuez, exijo su zanx como hamijo juertil, nitrase...



Recuerda agitar el árbol


----------



## ashe (29 Ene 2020)

pistacho2 dijo:


> Buena aportación @Malvado Doctor Huevos . Yo como soy demasiado vago como para estar triturando ramas, lo que he empezado a hacer es acumularlas en algún sitio donde no vayan a enraizar y luego quiero hacer unos montones para huegelkultur. Es una cosa que mi abuelo solía hacer (sin nombre hípster de por medio) y que al cabo de unos años se convertía en una tierra muy buena. Básicamente es secar los restos de poda, cavar un poco, echar las ramas más gordas al fondo, un poco más finas arriba, una buena capa de restos de siega y otros frescos, tierra para asentar el montón, acolchado por encima y paciencia. Se puede mejorar la cosa si se siembra abono verde cuando el montón esté un poco asentado.
> 
> Un ejemplo:
> 
> ...



 ¿es como eso no?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Feb 2020)

Me ha llamado mucho la atención lo que hace este hombre: agarra almendros viejo e injerta encima ciruelas, melocotones, albaricoques...Todos de diversas variedades. Lo cuenta de manera algo monótona, pero explicado bien y sencillito. Es en Toledo.




No veo el momento de montarme un Frankestein de estos...


----------



## Perturbado (21 Feb 2020)

Voy a iniciar la aventura de fabricarme una pérgola con parras para la terraza.

El proceso deberá durar años. Buscaré unos tiestos bien grandes de cerámica para las parras.

Que tierra sería la ideal?

Entiendo que debería ser más bien pobre y un poco caliza, quizá añadir arena?


...



Por internet dice. 1/3 turba, 1/3 arena 1/3 materia orgánica


----------



## JimTonic (23 Feb 2020)

acabo de rociar el jardin de mi nueva casa de 300 m2 con glisofato, pienso poner arboles y grava, pero es que me habian dado la casa hace unos meses,he esperado que salieran todas las malas hierbas por la lluvia y ahora rociada de glisofato. Esperar dos semanas y arrancar y a volver a rociar, y ya preparo el terreno para plantar arboles de ornamentacion y un par de naranjos

Ahora a comprar semillas para que crezcan las plantitas, todavia no tengo un proyecto definido, estoy empapandome bien en inforjardin.


----------



## Menganito (24 Feb 2020)

Perturbado dijo:


> Voy a iniciar la aventura de fabricarme una pérgola con parras para la terraza.
> 
> El proceso deberá durar años. Buscaré unos tiestos bien grandes de cerámica para las parras.
> 
> ...



Si las vas a plantar en maceta, mejor que el sustrato no sea pobre y cuanto más profundas sean las macetas mejor, a igualdad de volumen es preferible que la maceta tenga menos base y más altura. Si quieres que te cubra rápido, busca alguna variedad vigorosa, en mi caso la que mejor me ha ido es la Autumn Royal (uva de mesa sin pepitas), la compré injertada a raíz desnuda y el mismo año de plantarla me cubrió bastante el emparrado y dió algunos racimos.

Al margen de esto, ojo con las cargas en la terraza...


----------



## Perturbado (24 Feb 2020)

Menganito dijo:


> Si las vas a plantar en maceta, mejor que el sustrato no sea pobre y cuanto más profundas sean las macetas mejor, a igualdad de volumen es preferible que la maceta tenga menos base y más altura. Si quieres que te cubra rápido, busca alguna variedad vigorosa, en mi caso la que mejor me ha ido es la Autumn Royal (uva de mesa sin pepitas), la compré injertada a raíz desnuda y el mismo año de plantarla me cubrió bastante el emparrado y dió algunos racimos.
> 
> Al margen de esto, ojo con las cargas en la terraza...



Justo la parra que queria comprar es la que indicas. La Autumm Royal. Sera la cuarta y ultima. Ahora tengo dos sin pepitas; Cardinale, Superior y una con pepeitas Alfonso Lavalle.

Tiesto sera el tipico de ceramica de toda la vida de 54 de diametro y 65 de alto. 

Vale substrato rico, Le pondre mucho humus de lombriz.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Feb 2020)

JimTonic dijo:


> acabo de rociar el jardin de mi nueva casa de 300 m2 con glisofato, pienso poner arboles y grava, pero es que me habian dado la casa hace unos meses,he esperado que salieran todas las malas hierbas por la lluvia y ahora rociada de glisofato. Esperar dos semanas y arrancar y a volver a rociar, y ya preparo el terreno para plantar arboles de ornamentacion y un par de naranjos
> 
> Ahora a comprar semillas para que crezcan las plantitas, todavia no tengo un proyecto definido, estoy empapandome bien en inforjardin.



Vago de mierda envenenador...
Fuera de este hilo impio...
Reniega del Glifosfato y abraza la fe...

Preparando bancales para San Isidro...
Casi medio metro de restos vegetales semileñosos, hierba, hojas de arbol y compost de restos, aderezado al final con una capa de hierba por encima, dentro de una semana rociarlo con ortigas, y esperar 3 meses horneado por los elementos y los insectos...
Este es para pimientos choriceros y de freir...


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Feb 2020)




----------



## Triptolemo (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## cohynetes (6 Mar 2020)

si esta primavera necesitais algunas variedades de hortaliza o planta horticola puedo pasar catalogo por si os interesara, tengo tienda fisica

no spam


----------



## srdome (18 Mar 2020)

Buenos días este año he semillado por primera vez ante la posibilidad de no encontrar plantas, tomates, pimiento , calabazin, pepino espero salga algo.
suerte a todos


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Mar 2020)

Pregunta del millón. Se puede trabajar va en la huerta (no profesional) durante la cuarentena?

De todas formas. *Manda cojones que uno no pueda ir a la huerta a por sus puerros gratis y sí puedas ir a comprarlos al Mercadona*.

O cuando lleguen las cerezas, que no te dejen recogerlas.

Veo contradicciones.
1/
*Medio Rural da luz verde al trabajo de los agricultores aficionados*

"*La medida se mantendrá mientras el Ministerio de Agricultura no la prohíba explícitamente"*

2/
*Policía Foral vigila con drones los posibles incumplimientos de las normas de confinamiento por el coronavirus -*

"*El cuerpo de Policía ha alertado de que estará controlando “a paseantes o personas que vayan a la huerta”*


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 Mar 2020)

Asalto a la autosuficiencia rural






Ir a la huerta para el autoconsumo resulta cada vez más peligroso en un momento crucial para la plantación.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Mar 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Asalto a la autosuficiencia rural
> 
> Ir a la huerta para el autoconsumo resulta cada vez más peligroso en un momento crucial para la plantación.



A un paisano que venía de la parcela con unas acelgas y ajetes le piden el ticket, resultado: multa. Yo estoy yendo a las labores cuando puedo, aprovechando que tengo el corral cerca de una tienda de alimentación, pero manda huevos, es que va uno acojonado. En un puto sitio entre paredes de mi propiedad y en el que no entra nadie más. No tiene sentido, puta cuarentena urbanita...


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta/ sugerencia para los que tenéis huerta y no os dejan ir a la huerta. Habría un atajo legal para que te dejen trabajar?

Si te das de alta como autónomo en el sector de agricultura, estarías en un apartado en el que te dejan trabajar, no? Ellos no te van a preguntar dónde vas a vender tu producion. Y si no tienes actividad te van a eximir de pagar la cuota.

Ya sé que esto está muy cogido por los pelos. Pero puede ser un acicate para que le deis al coco y encontréis otra solución.


----------



## chocalandro (2 Abr 2020)

Cultivo recomendable preferiblemente a ras de suelo que se coseche rápido?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Abr 2020)

chocalandro dijo:


> Cultivo recomendable preferiblemente a ras de suelo que se coseche rápido?



Rabanitos. (20-30 días aprox.)


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 Abr 2020)

Va a haber muchas ayudas.

Madrid asumirá las cuotas de sus autónomos afectados por el coronavirus en marzo y abril


----------



## srdome (3 Abr 2020)

Hola yo semille tomates, lechugas, rabanitos, pimiento verde, calabazin y pepino solo salieron los tomates 6 plantas que pasan las semanas y no crecen, las lechugas eso sí van bien y los rabanitos esos salen todos jjjj.
Algún consejo, se agradece.
Las semillas son del Lidl y otras que venías en un mini invernadero-semillero del Lidl también


----------



## Rudi Rocker (3 Abr 2020)

Sigue la polémica.

Al supermercado sí pero al huerto no


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Abr 2020)

A tal efecto, nada mejor que un tupper, caja de gominolas del kiosko o similar. Se pone una hoja de papel de cocina doblada, semillas encima, otra hoja de papel de cocina, humedecer, cerrar y abrir de vez en cuando. Si son de las lentas en germinar, es conveniente cambiar los papeles y desinfectar el tupper cada x días (cuando empiece a oler raro)

Es lo que uso con semillas "delicadas" o de las que tengo pocas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Abr 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Hola yo semille tomates, lechugas, rabanitos, pimiento verde, calabazin y pepino solo salieron los tomates 6 plantas que pasan las semanas y no crecen, las lechugas eso sí van bien y los rabanitos esos salen todos jjjj.
> Algún consejo, se agradece.
> Las semillas son del Lidl y otras que venías en un mini invernadero-semillero del Lidl también



Los semilleros, si son con tierra, mejor tamizada, la típica de los chinos viene con unos trozacos de madera que casi valen para la estufa y que hacen jodido que crezca algo, aparte de aumentar la tendencia a pillar hongos. Y que no se compacte mucho (por si te da por aprovechar tierra de jardín que sea algo arcillosa). Hay sustratos para semillero bastante decentes en las tiendas de jardinería, también se puede hacer reciclando tierra vieja + un poco de posos de café + un poco de tierra nueva o hummus + perlita y vermiculita en pequeñas cantidades (en los growshop suelen vender a granel en pequeñas cantidades)

Los tomates y pimientos hasta que sacan un par de hojas verdaderas (no los cotiledones) son un coñazo, luego ya cogen ritmo y van solos. Procura que no estén muy juntos en el semillero, separa o descarta las más débiles (especialmente las de tallo endeble) y procura que les de mucha luz y algo de airecillo de vez en cuando para que se fortalezcan. 

Los germinadores son un gran invento, aunque eso del Lidl (lo ví en su momento) la verdad es que no hace gran cosa, bien para iniciarse pero la gracia es que tenga una resistencia con calorcito debajo. Tampoco son tan caros estos últimos, yo tengo uno bastante grandecito y me valió como 30 euros (hace 7 u 8 años) Bueno y cuidado con los hongos, quita la tapa de vez en cuando y no te pases con el riego o una mañana te despertarán con una bonita colección de moho devorando tus plántulas. 

El calabacín y el pepino, en general las semillas grandes, con el método del tupper van de cine; lo uso también con legumbres. Las lechugas y rabanitos no hace falta hacerles ni caso, más allá del repicado para que no se estorben. 

Hasta la victoria siembren, camaradas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Abr 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Sigue la polémica.
> 
> Al supermercado sí pero al huerto no



En Navarra dejan ir, con las escrituras de la huerta debajo del brazo.

Coronavirus: Estas son las principales dudas sobre el estado de alarma que resuelven las distintas policías

"
*Me gustaría saber si mi padre podría ir al campo y qué trabajos podría realizar en él, ¿los habituales a la temporada? No es su trabajo principal, pero ayuda bastante. Muchas gracias.*

Se permite ir a recolectar alimentos y realizar labores básicas de mantenimiento, así deberá justificarlo en caso de control (PF).


----------



## SPQR (9 Abr 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Sigue la polémica.
> 
> Al supermercado sí pero al huerto no



Cito del artículo.



> “Es más seguro ir al huerto, cumpliendo con las medidas sanitarias, que al supermercado, donde hay mucha más gente y es un espacio cerrado, además en las zonas rurales el acceso a los huertos *evita los desplazamientos *para ir a comprar”,



Totalmente de acuerdo. O salir a hacer deporte en bici uno solo. O como me comentaba el otro dia un compañero de trabajo, que no le dejaban salir en su barca a pescar el solo. Absurdo.

Esto es joder por joder y tener a la población sometida. Doctrina del shock.

Salir a pasear uno solo, con mascarilla y guardando las distancias nunca debiera haberse prohibido.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Abr 2020)

Acaban de dar en ETB2 que se puede ir al juerto...
No se en otras zonas...


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Abr 2020)

Pronto tendre mi terraza ( el edificio es mio) de 100 metros, he pensado hacerme un huerto urbano.
trabajo cuatro ratos y tengo muchisimo tiempo, el ascensor llegará hasta la misma terraza, o sea que será muy cómodo.
Tengo un huerto de 500 metros "de verdad" pero a 350 km. de donde vivo. 
Como véis eso de plantar en un terrado muy soleado?.


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Abr 2020)

Ahora estoy en obras (paradas por desgracia del covid) la terraza tiene sol todo el día y la estructura preparada para mucho peso,(piscina).
Este año no podré plantar nada de verano, en invierno probaré con una mesa y plantas de esa e´poca, si me va bien en verano a tope.
Agua hay dos grifos .
saludos.


----------



## srdome (16 Abr 2020)

Yo planto en mesas de cultivo y es una gozada, lo hago todo sin agacharse y la tierra siempre sueltecita al cavar y con PVC y plástico te haces un invernadero.


----------



## PalPueblo (19 Abr 2020)

Alguno con conejos? Tengo un vecino con ellos que tiene, y cuándo los mata le salen con manchas blancas en el hígado, por lo que he leído es una bacteria, que produce algo asi como ciccodosis hepática.

Por lo que leo sólo se trata con medicación y se evita con una buena limpieza. Pero no encuentro nada más.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2020)

Me sorprende muchísimo la forma que tienes de montar el riego por goteo. Yo tengo algo muy parecido. Plástico con agujeros y mangueras TORO con goteo incorporado. Pero yo pongo las mangueras debajo del plástico.

Aquí lo explicaba

Idea de negocio. Huerta para urbanitas, llave en mano, preparada y cuasi-automatizada,

"
1/ Procedimiento (para unos 100 metros cuadrados, 10x10)

Conectar a la red una manguera de unos 30mm de diámetro con un programador (más filtro y reductor de presión). Vale también un depósito de agua elevado 1 metro. Se lleva hasta dos laterales de la huerta, izq. y derecha (quedan paralelas)

Se pasa la motoazada para dejar la tierra preparada convenientemente.

Cada 60cm de manguera gruesa se conectan (con grifo) mangueras de aprox. un cm de diámetro y 10 metros de largas (quedan paralelas) con goteos incorporados (marca Toro) de forma que quede una red perfecta. La entrada de agua de hace desde los dos lados para conseguir una presión más uniforme.

Las mangueras tienen los puntos de goteos incorporados a 60cm cada uno.

Se consiguen una red de 17 líneas unos 17x17 puntos de goteo (y de plantación). Se abona cada punto de goteo.

Ahora se coloca un plástico negro de 10x10 metros con agujeros ya hechos de unos 7 centímetros de diámetro cada 60cm, por filas. El truco está en que coincidan exactamente con los puntos de goteo. Se echa tierra en los bordes para que no lo levante el aire (u otro método).

Ya tenemos la huerta lista para plantar.

El riego por goteo bajo plástico da unas enormes ventajas. Poco consumo de agua, mantiene la tierra caliente, no salen malas yerbas, la raíz va a la humedad, ni se moja el tallo.

Cada año hay que retirar el plástico y las mangueras de goteo, pasar la motoazada y repetir la instalación


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Abr 2020)

Interesantísimo todo lo que has expuesto.

Yo llevo con las mangueras 15 años y siguen como nuevas (increíble la calidad de TORO) los plásticos me dirán uno 4 años. Los compro con los agujeros hechos. Yo también tapo todo el terreno y me olvidó de las malas hierbas.

Dónde compras la malla porosa, cuanto cuesta el metro cuadrado? Dime el gramaje adecuado. Lo de perforar puede ser un curro, pero bueno...

Es verdad que las fugas son un coñazo.

Me alegro de encontrar un colega. Donde tengo la huerta hay otros 150 más y nadie más la monta así. Como mucho alguno solo goteo sin plástico. Cuando comencé se reían, decían que les "iba a modernizar". Un amigo me dice que le tengo que rezar mucho a San Isidro. Porque no pego ni sello y cojo unas cosechas magníficas.  Mis vecinos emplean 4 veces más tiempo que yo en la huerta, como mínimo.

En mi zona hace fresquete y el plástico va como dios. Pongo sobre todo tomates, 120 plantas, para toda la familia y el vecindario.


----------



## Skhu (21 Abr 2020)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Alguno con conejos? Tengo un vecino con ellos que tiene, y cuándo los mata le salen con manchas blancas en el hígado, por lo que he leído es una bacteria, que produce algo asi como ciccodosis hepática.
> 
> Por lo que leo sólo se trata con medicación y se evita con una buena limpieza. Pero no encuentro nada más.



Mi padre los tenía...Cuando le salía alguno con manchas en el hígado desinfectaba con Zotal y se acababa el problema por 2 o 3 años
El hígado se tiraba, pero el conejo se comía y nunca nos pasó nada
Eso si, cuando se mataban en casa cerdos y terneros, el hígado siempre se llevaba al veterinario para que lo analizase


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Abr 2020)

Casos en los que puedes ir a la huerta o parcela si no eres agricultor profesional.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Abr 2020)

No puedo ir al huerto, en mi comunidad autónoma no lo permiten.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Abr 2020)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pronto tendre mi terraza ( el edificio es mio) de 100 metros, he pensado hacerme un huerto urbano.
> trabajo cuatro ratos y tengo muchisimo tiempo, el ascensor llegará hasta la misma terraza, o sea que será muy cómodo.
> Tengo un huerto de 500 metros "de verdad" pero a 350 km. de donde vivo.
> Como véis eso de plantar en un terrado muy soleado?.



regulín


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Abr 2020)




----------



## TitusMagnificus (27 Abr 2020)

Hola de nuevo amigos agricultores. 

Después de podar mi Ficus Benjamina hace un par de meses se le ve lozano y verde. Tengo que agradecer vuestros consejos porque estaba muy perdido.

De la poda me quedé tres o cuatro ramitas para ponerlas en unas macetas y regalar a mi hermanas un bebé de Ficus. Vi en la TV una hortelana que untaba las raices de sus plantones con una mezcla de ceniza, miel y no sé qué otras cosas. ¿Podéis decirme si eso es bueno? ¿alguna 'receta'?

Gracias, como simpre, amigos


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Abr 2020)

Quiero pedir perdón por tener abandonado este hilo...
Voy leyendo hacia atrás...

Tengo 500 cebollas Rojas, chirivias, rábanos,acelgas y calabazas de momento, llega San Isidro en nada...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Abr 2020)

En tiempos de corona bicho.

«¿Por qué nos dejan ir al súper y no al huerto?»


----------



## Rudi Rocker (28 Abr 2020)

Mire, este enlace es interesante.

Como hacer un buen compost


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Abr 2020)

Si es macho macho no dará papayas a menos que mute a hermafrodita, creo .

Se distinguen por las flores.







B: flor masculina
C: flor feminina
D: flor hermafrodita (tipo _elongata_)
E: flor hermafrodita (tipo _pentandria_)
F: flor hermafrodita con estambres carpeloides


----------



## Icibatreuh (30 Abr 2020)

Dudas sobre el acceso a las huertas y el deporte.

1/ Deporte y paseos. Los de menos de 70 años podemos hacer deporte de 6 a la 10 y de 20 a 23. Obviamente a esas horas podemos ir a la huerta. El Orto y el Ocaso son aprox. a las 7 mañana y las 21horas

2/ En lugares donde dejan ir a las huertas. Qué pasa si te ven yendo andando a la huerta a las 11 de la mañana? . Como a esa hora solo va a haber ancianos por la calle (salvo los de la compra) van a ir a por ti, "eres" llamativo. Y les tienes que explicar y demostrar que vas a la huerta.

3/ A partir del sábado 2 de mayo ya dejan ir en todo España a las huertas. Estamos en el punto 2, vamos a ser una pieza de caza.


*El Gobierno permite el desplazamiento a los huertos para el autoconsumo

El Gobierno permitirá ir a los huertos para su cuidado y recolección siempre que no sean actividades agrícolas profesionales a partir del 2 de mayo*. Así lo ha anunciado el ministro de Sanidad, Salvador Illa, como una de las medidas de alivio al confinamiento por coronavirus junto a los paseos de los niños y el deporte individual por franjas horarias

La orden ministerial que afecta a los huertos particulares permite su atención *siempre que estén en el mismo término municipal del domicilio residente o un municipio adyacente,* aunque incluye una única excepción en los desplazamientos donde se puede ir más allá: la de los casos considerados de fuerza mayor en los que haya que cuidar o alimentar animales o los huertos de autoconsumo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (1 May 2020)

Dejo una curiosidad: hace un par de semanas puse a germinar unas semillas de tomate envasadas en 2005 y caducadas si no recuerdo mal en 2008. Deben haber funcionado como el 90% y van bastante bien. No las he almacenado con especial cuidado, solo en una caja metida en un armario en un cuarto sin calefacción. Ni me acordaba de ellas, han aparecido rebuscando trastos.

Bueno, por si alguien tiene semillas caducadas, que no pierda la esperanza que en muchos casos siguen teniendo capacidad de germinar.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 May 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Dejo una curiosidad: hace un par de semanas puse a germinar unas semillas de tomate envasadas en 2005 y caducadas si no recuerdo mal en 2008. Deben haber funcionado como el 90% y van bastante bien. No las he almacenado con especial cuidado, solo en una caja metida en un armario en un cuarto sin calefacción. Ni me acordaba de ellas, han aparecido rebuscando trastos.
> 
> Bueno, por si alguien tiene semillas caducadas, que no pierda la esperanza que en muchos casos siguen teniendo capacidad de germinar.



pues las mias de lechuga antiguas no germinado ninguna, las del año pasado casi todas. dependera de la especie.


----------



## Archimanguina (1 May 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Dudas sobre el acceso a las huertas y el deporte.
> 
> 1/ Deporte y paseos. Los de menos de 70 años podemos hacer deporte de 6 a la 10 y de 20 a 23. Obviamente a esas horas podemos ir a la huerta. El Orto y el Ocaso son aprox. a las 7 mañana y las 21horas
> 
> ...



¿2 de mayo incluido? o a partir del 2, es decir el 3.


----------



## Victor Chanov (4 May 2020)

Sé que es un poco off-topic, pero mis padres se están planteando comprar una finca rústica fuera de Madrid, sería para la zona Salamanca, Ávila o el norte de Cáceres, no sé si hay algún forero que viva por allí o si hay algún hilo que trate de éstos asuntos. Básicamente sería comprar una casa de pueblo, de las de toda la vida, ante la eventualidad de tener que volver a pasar cuarentenas en un piso-paco en barrio "popular" de Madrid

Gracias y perdón por el derrape


----------



## llaveenmano (6 May 2020)

Buenas huerteros, que envidia sana me dais al disponer de clima de España, con sus variedades claro, para vuestros huertos. Aquí en Suecia, la latitud de Estocolmo mas o menos, ahora se empieza con algunas cosas en el mes de mayo. Lo único que siembro en otoño son los ajos y espinacas y salen en abril. Gran riesgo de heladas hasta bien entrado junio. Dispongo de un pequeño invernadero, con prevision de construir uno grande, este apenas tiene 8 m2. Las patatas estan ya sembradas, 4 variedades que se dan bien por aquí. Mucha raiz como remolacha roja y amarilla y raiz de col, zanahoria de verano y de invierno. Y col, mucha col. Los tomates y pepino al aire libre les cuesta, sielaño no viene de sol madura poco. Lo bueno aquí es el agua, no hace falta instalar riego, llueve mucho en verano. 
Un saludo a todos los aficionados y profesionales de la huerta. Prometo subir fotos cuando vaya tirando la cosa.


----------



## nalal (6 May 2020)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Buenas huerteros, que envidia sana me dais al disponer de clima de España, con sus variedades claro, para vuestros huertos. Aquí en Suecia, la latitud de Estocolmo mas o menos, ahora se empieza con algunas cosas en el mes de mayo. Lo único que siembro en otoño son los ajos y espinacas y salen en abril. Gran riesgo de heladas hasta bien entrado junio. Dispongo de un pequeño invernadero, con prevision de construir uno grande, este apenas tiene 8 m2. Las patatas estan ya sembradas, 4 variedades que se dan bien por aquí. Mucha raiz como remolacha roja y amarilla y raiz de col, zanahoria de verano y de invierno. Y col, mucha col. Los tomates y pepino al aire libre les cuesta, sielaño no viene de sol madura poco. Lo bueno aquí es el agua, no hace falta instalar riego, llueve mucho en verano.
> Un saludo a todos los aficionados y profesionales de la huerta. Prometo subir fotos cuando vaya tirando la cosa.



KALE MANDA en tu caso, hay muchisimas variedades, plantalas todas


----------



## llaveenmano (6 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> KALE MANDA en tu caso, hay muchisimas variedades, plantalas todas



Es muy popular aquí, crece fenomenal. El único problema son las mariposas pero uso red en la zona donde las cultivo. De hoja, kake rizado y morado. Col blanca, de bola tempranas y tardía 4 variedades, aguantan muy bien en general el frio y la nieve, tengo hasta Navidad, si los corzos no se las comen. Col roja, dos variedades tambien. Col rizada de bola y ee corazón de buey. Y la col Toscana, aquí la llaman negra. Y berza gallega, hacemos matanza y la uso mucho. Col se guarda bien en sotano, son como frigoríficos en invierno. A parte de la col fermentada, solemos hacer cantidad. Es la verdura que hay aquí en invierno. Un saludo

Habitación libre con perro?


----------



## llaveenmano (6 May 2020)

La col se afecta mucho de las larvas de la mariposa de la col, también de la polilla dela col, no es la mosca blanca. Aquí el clima es continental frío, no he visto nunca mosca blanca. La raiz de la col puede ser atacada de la mosca de la col. Pero en general crecen muy bien.


----------



## nalal (7 May 2020)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Es muy popular aquí, crece fenomenal. El único problema son las mariposas pero uso red en la zona donde las cultivo. De hoja, kake rizado y morado. Col blanca, de bola tempranas y tardía 4 variedades, aguantan muy bien en general el frio y la nieve, tengo hasta Navidad, si los corzos no se las comen. Col roja, dos variedades tambien. Col rizada de bola y ee corazón de buey. Y la col Toscana, aquí la llaman negra. Y berza gallega, hacemos matanza y la uso mucho. Col se guarda bien en sotano, son como frigoríficos en invierno. A parte de la col fermentada, solemos hacer cantidad. Es la verdura que hay aquí en invierno. Un saludo
> 
> Habitación libre con perro?



las mariposas son positivas para el huerto bro, no las caces!


----------



## llaveenmano (7 May 2020)

Buenas dias. Las mariposas no, pero sus larvas comen las coles que para que. Uso malla anti insectos, y sin problema, fue una buena ciompra, una malla de calidad dura años. Un poco engorroso poner y quitar, pero muy buen resultado. 
Gracias @Sappy por el link. Voy a ver si hacen envíos a Europa. Tengo problema con la polilla del guisantes, y los guisantes son difíciles de tapar con malla. Voy a probar feromonas para combatirla.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 May 2020)

Me han crecido patatas en el patio espontáneamente de la basura que entierro y quiero cultivar.
he visto que hay bolsas para sembrar y recoger por debajo la papa sin tener que levantar la tierra.
Las veo medio susceptibles de terminar rompiéndose, alguien las ha probado?
No me importa gastar dinero si son buenas, pero si se van a despedazar con el riego, pues preferiría macetas de plástico troqueladas.







Para sembrar he pensado buscar alguna papa buena española por internet aunque sean más caras, quiero tener buen sabor.


----------



## nalal (7 May 2020)

En Valencia gracias a las lluvias de noviembre y abril creo que será el mejor año de frutales, los nisperos que se comen ahora son de un sabor increible, creo que será el mejor año para las higueras


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 May 2020)

Nadie sabe qué tal funcionan?


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 May 2020)

No sé cuántas patatas da una mata.


----------



## nalal (8 May 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Nadie sabe qué tal funcionan?



En este canal plantan todo los tuberculos en containers grandes, aqui te dejo un video de boniato pero también hace lo mismo con patatas, también conozco gente que las planta en sacos de tierra, lo compran, lo abren por arriba, ponen las patatas y se olvidan



Vamos, que no vale la pena gastar dinero en eso, se puede hacer gratis recogiendo un container, ruedas, o cualquier cilindro o saco


----------



## Perro Viejo (15 May 2020)

Una preguntita a los entendidos: He encontrado olvidados en un cajón un montón de sobres con semillas a estrenar: tomates, berenjenas, pimientos.... Todo varieddes raras que compre en hace años y que había extraviado... La putada es que deben tener como 9 o 10 años de antigüedad... Creéis que germinarán o no vale la pena ni intentarlo? Me da pena tirarlas, la verdad.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 May 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me han crecido patatas en el patio espontáneamente de la basura que entierro y quiero cultivar.
> he visto que hay bolsas para sembrar y recoger por debajo la papa sin tener que levantar la tierra.
> Las veo medio susceptibles de terminar rompiéndose, alguien las ha probado?
> No me importa gastar dinero si son buenas, pero si se van a despedazar con el riego, pues preferiría macetas de plástico troqueladas.
> ...



Yo pillé un par de bolsas de esas en chinoexpress y creo que no llegaban a los 3 euros por unidad. No las he usado (las tengo con trastos), pero compré uno similar para fresero (con "bolsillos") y las fresas se dan estupendamente bien, aparte de que lleva 2 años a la intemperie y no se ha roto por ningún lado. Supongo que ayuda el hecho de que lo tenga junto a una pared y no lo mueva (alguna vez lo giro para equilibrar crecimiento)

Para las patatas ni idea, alguna vez he dejado alguna que me ha nacido del compost y bajo tierra tiran solas sin hacerles mucho caso. Vivo en zona donde su cultivan muchas (sobre todo mona lisa, cojonuda) y te las regalan o casi, aparte en época de cosecha se puede ir a los campos cosechados y pillar de gratis la rebusca (especialmente las patatas pequeñas, que para horno gozan)


----------



## micato (15 May 2020)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Me han crecido patatas en el patio espontáneamente de la basura que entierro y quiero cultivar.
> he visto que hay bolsas para sembrar y recoger por debajo la papa sin tener que levantar la tierra.
> Las veo medio susceptibles de terminar rompiéndose, alguien las ha probado?
> No me importa gastar dinero si son buenas, pero si se van a despedazar con el riego, pues preferiría macetas de plástico troqueladas.
> ...



Las bolsas de cultivo la verdad es que es muy comodo y a mi me funcionan bastante bien, son algo caras la verdad pero yo las uso para mi si merece la pena. Las que has puesto no lo se como serán no las he probado.
Yo uso estas y la verdad es que me va bien aunque como digo son un poco caras.
Y las semillas, pues yo creo que si tienes alguna tienda cerca te van a salir mejor de calidad y mejor de precio, Internet sirve para estas cosas de complementos y eso pero para semillas yo no me fio mucho pero si no conoces opcion cerca tuya busca en internet y comentas despues como te sale.


----------



## DDT (15 May 2020)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Una preguntita a los entendidos: He encontrado olvidados en un cajón un montón de sobres con semillas a estrenar: tomates, berenjenas, pimientos.... Todo varieddes raras que compre en hace años y que había extraviado... La putada es que deben tener como 9 o 10 años de antigüedad... Creéis que germinarán o no vale la pena ni intentarlo? Me da pena tirarlas, la verdad.



Rehidratalas primero un par de dias y luego las plantas en un plantel ya verás como germinan.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 May 2020)

micato dijo:


> Y las semillas, pues yo creo que si tienes alguna tienda cerca te van a salir mejor de calidad y mejor de precio, Internet sirve para estas cosas de complementos y eso pero para semillas yo no me fio mucho pero si no conoces opcion cerca tuya busca en internet y comentas despues como te sale.



Bueno, yo sobre esto último no sé qué decirte, he comprado bastantes semillas por internet y no me parece una mala alternativa, la variedad es infinita y los gastos de envío moderados. 

En las tiendas y viveros que tengo por mi zona, el tema semillas es un poco sota-caballo-rey, cuatro chorraditas de Batlle y 2 o 3 variedades de las más populares. Variedades que por otra parte son lo mismo que comes del supermercado, aunque cultivadas por uno mismo sin mierdas y con mimo saben mejor. Para los semilleros me gusta tener cosas un poco más "especiales", que no se encuentran o salen más caras. Por ejemplo, me gusta tener calabacines de 3 o 4 clases, jalapeños y otros chiles para encurtir, tomates amarillos, physalis y más cosas que en las tiendas son rarillas de ver.

Si veo que los semilleros van atrasados o que me falla algo de lo que planté, ahí es cuando meto plantín comprado en tienda física. Que de hecho, yo creo que es lo mejor y más fácil para quien no quiere comerse mucho el coco con unas pocas plantas, o bien no le sobra el tiempo.


----------



## Mitsou (18 May 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Rehidratalas primero un par de dias y luego las plantas en un plantel ya verás como germinan.



yo intentaría germinarlas en papel de cocina humedecido con fertilizante (no hace falta que sea químico, uno casero vale) a ver cuántas salen


----------



## h2o ras (24 May 2020)

pillo sitio


----------



## nalal (24 May 2020)

No lo he probado personalmente pero varias personas me han recomendado "tierra diatomeas" para todo tipo de plagas, parece ser que es como unas algas deshidratadas que abonan las plantas y emiten un olorcillo que odian toda clase de bichos que te quieren joder tus plantas


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> No lo he probado personalmente pero varias personas me han recomendado "tierra diatomeas" para todo tipo de plagas, parece ser que es como unas algas deshidratadas que abonan las plantas y emiten un olorcillo que odian toda clase de bichos que te quieren joder tus plantas



Las diatomeas y el purín de ortigas, mis dos mierdas favoritas para darle cera a cualquier bicho.

Creo que funciona desecando el exoesqueleto de los bichos o no sé que pollas, no por el olor. Supuestamente, por ejemplo a las hormigas les arde y cuando lo echas ves que caen unas cuantas, si llegan vivas al hormiguero pero con restos de diatomea poco a poco lo van "envenenando".

Yo lo uso desde hace un par de años, especialmente para las hormigas, que son bastante porculeras (no por sí mismas, sino sobre todo por los pulgones que crían). No mata tan rápido como los insecticidas tóxicos, pero siendo un poco persistente se controlan las poblaciones; tiene la ventaja de que no es un químico chungo y que sirve de abono. Hay que tener cuidado porque puede hacer costra en la tierra si se echa mucha, también el tema de no echar si se va a mojar, porque se desperdicia.

Además comprada en botes un poco grandes o sacos sale bastante barata, estoy esperando 5 kilos por 16 euros, la primera vez que pillé fue medio kilo por 5 pavos. Se puede usar también en alimentación de gallinas (mezclando al pienso) y para desparasitar ganado y mascotas (mata las garrapatas). Yo hasta la he usado como apaño para cerrar heridas de poda.

Si la compras micronizada te vale para mezclar con agua y pulverizar, útil aunque no definitivo contra pulgones, mosca blanca, etc.


----------



## nalal (24 May 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las diatomeas y el purín de ortigas, mis dos mierdas favoritas para darle cera a cualquier bicho.
> 
> Creo que funciona desecando el exoesqueleto de los bichos o no sé que pollas, no por el olor. Supuestamente, por ejemplo a las hormigas les arde y cuando lo echas ves que caen unas cuantas, si llegan vivas al hormiguero pero con restos de diatomea poco a poco lo van "envenenando".
> 
> ...



Aqui está 25 kilos por 26 euros, edito: confirmado por @Oktober_ que la tienda es de fiar y el pedido llega a rapidito.

TIERRA DE DIATOMEA 25KG

En esta otra tienda si he comprado, y llega todo correcto, el precio es un pelin mas caro pero aun así mucho más barato que lo que tu me comentas, en este caso es 20 kilos por 25 euros.

Tierra de Diatomeas

Aprovecho para añadir, que siempre compro las semillas Batlle, son españolas y tienen un ratio de germinación que no he encontrado en niguna otra marca, yo las compro en planeta huerto, aqui dejo el link

semillas batlle | Planeta Huerto

De Battle recomiendo absolutamente todo, pero hay dos ofertas que me parecen de locos, una es esta

Semillas de Acelga amarilla de Lyon sel. Linda 25g en Planeta Huerto

Y otra es esta

Semillas de Espinaca Viroflay, 100gr en Planeta Huerto

A partir de 45 euros los gastos de envio son gratis, yo hago eso, pido 45 euros de semillas dos veces al año y me sobra, incluso si alguien tiene un huerto pequeño con que compre una vez al año sobra. Mi consejo sería ver muy bien qué cantidad de semillas viene, todos los paquetes valen 1.35 euros, pero por ejemplo con ese dinero puedes comprar 2000 semillas de lechugas, o 20 semillas de tomates, mucho cuidado con eso.

Un abrazo a todos y ánimo, se viene un verano calentito


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (24 May 2020)

la tierra de diatomeas son esqueletos de diatomeas, silex, pero son migroscópicos y cortan como navajas y tienen un efecto mecánico/abrasivo que elimina la cutícula de recubre a los bichos y producen microcortes en el exoesqueleto.al final en bicho termina por deshidratarse y palma como un hijo de pvta.







es una buena opción, se puede espolvorear o disolver en agua y aplicar. Eso si, no distingue amigos de enemigos y lo mata todo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (24 May 2020)

Bueno, si quieres adelantar algo, otro potingue que es interesante tener por casa es el jabón potásico. Preparado sale tirando a caro, pero comprando un bote de jabón potásico quitamanchas (lo hay en Mercarroña mismo) tienes para algún que otro centenar de litros. El mítico del Mencabrona sale como a 2 euros medio kilo.






Se diluye en un vaso de agua caliente, se echa al pulverizador para que se mezcle con el resto y no tiene más ciencia. Merece la pena, total, si no lo usas para las plantas lo puedes usar para la ropa...


----------



## Oktober_ (25 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Aqui está 25 kilos por 26 euros, nunca he comprado en esta tienda pero parece de fiar.
> 
> TIERRA DE DIATOMEA 25KG
> ...........



Yo he comprado en esa tienda; es fiable y rápida.


----------



## nalal (25 May 2020)

maiquel__ dijo:


> Hola mira he estado mirando los precios de los prodcutos y no estan mal pero algunos los he encontrado mas baratos por eso te pongo el enlace por si a ti o a otra persona le interesa.
> Tierra de diatomeas Hay una pagina que sale mas barata y otra mas cara, esta tiene un precio intermedio.
> 
> En cuanto a las semillas pongo varias por tener mas variedad de precio andan mas o menos igual.
> ...



Gracias brother, en el caso de la tierra de diatomeas que me comentas de amazon, en realidad es más cara, porque la que yo digo es 25 euros por 25 kilos, la de amazon es 25 kilos y cuesta más de 33 euros, porque son 10 euros de gastos de envio. Pero bueno, sigue siendo más barata que la que se compra en Leroy Merlin por ejemplo.

Sobre las semillas Batlle, hay que tener mucho cuidado, en la página que yo había recomendado, los precios son estables, todos los paquetes valen 1.30 y los ecológicos quizás 1.60, pero no varia. En la página de amazon que tu has comentado, hay algunas a 1.30, y algunos otros paquetes valen hasta 12 euros! Así que sigo pensando que planetahuerto.com hasta la fecha es el mejor lugar para comprar esta marca de semillas. 

Un ejemplo, esta

Semillas Batlle 011711G100 Cebolla Morada de Amposta Sel. Bronce: Amazon.es: Jardín

Por cierto, añado otra página (que no he usado, no puedo garantizar que sea buena) en la que se venden por 4 centimos menos el paquete, puede ser interesante por si hay alguna variedad que no haya en planetahuerto.com o en amazon

Productos SEMILLAS BATLLE para el huerto y jardín en PlanetaGarden


----------



## nalal (25 May 2020)

Oktober_ dijo:


> Yo he comprado en esa tienda; es fiable y rápida



En la primera? En Piensos Iago? Esta TIERRA DE DIATOMEA 25KG ?


----------



## Oktober_ (25 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> En la primera? En Piensos Iago? Esta TIERRA DE DIATOMEA 25KG ?



Sí, en Piensos Lago. Hace poco, ya en época de Coronabicho y el envío fue visto y no visto de rápido.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 May 2020)

Ese bicho es el famoso trip, yo con aceite de neem no tengo mayor problema en eliminarlos.


----------



## nalal (29 May 2020)

Lo del color es así, tranquilo, no pasa nada.


----------



## nalal (29 May 2020)

Chico, pero si has salvado unas plantas destinadas a morirse? Preferirias eso? La estética es irrelevante en comparación a la salud de las plantas, además, no van a estar siempre así, eso se va con el agua y la humedad.


----------



## currigrino (29 May 2020)

Tengo unas acelgas en el huertuqui que me están presentando esta pinta:

Supongo que será un hongo. ¿alguno de vosotros sabe identificar la dolencia y cual es el tratamiento? Empezó en una planta pero se está pasando a las demás.

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 May 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Tengo unas acelgas en el huertuqui que me están presentando esta pinta:
> 
> Supongo que será un hongo. ¿alguno de vosotros sabe identificar la dolencia y cual es el tratamiento? Empezó en una planta pero se está pasando a las demás.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



Creo que se trata de botritis o podredumbre gris, una enfermedad fúngica. Primero hay que quitar todas las hojas infectadas.

Unos enlaces al tema:
Control de enfermedades en cultivos hortícolas

Alternaria? Botrytis? Minador?… : tratamiento y seguimiento en acelgas y remolachas.


----------



## nalal (29 May 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Tengo unas acelgas en el huertuqui que me están presentando esta pinta:
> 
> Supongo que será un hongo. ¿alguno de vosotros sabe identificar la dolencia y cual es el tratamiento? Empezó en una planta pero se está pasando a las demás.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



Hasta donde yo sé, ese bicho se llama minador, si no separas las hojas malas toda la planta acabará con necrosis, aqui tienes más info
Tratamiento contra el minador - Planeta Huerto


----------



## nalal (29 May 2020)

Me alegro que te haya funcionado, además es un abono orgánico que se disuelve poco a poco con las lluvias, yo ahora no tengo plagas pero estoy pensando hacer un pedido por si los tomates me cogen algo, que son muy delicados.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2020)

hola 

lo que tienes o tenías es Empoasca ssp. en internet lo llaman pulgón verde.






el trips (frankliniella occidentalis, thrips tabaci, etc) es mucho más pequeño que el pulgón verde, se puede ver a ojo, pero es realmente diminuto.






para que veais su tamaño:








seguramente todos los que hemos cultivado cebollas hemos visto esto, pero no al que lo hace (el trips)






saludos!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (29 May 2020)

currigrino dijo:


> Tengo unas acelgas en el huertuqui que me están presentando esta pinta:
> 
> Supongo que será un hongo. ¿alguno de vosotros sabe identificar la dolencia y cual es el tratamiento? Empezó en una planta pero se está pasando a las demás.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo



yo también hubiese apostado por hongo, pero parece que es un minador... arranca todas las hojas infectafdas y fuera. La acelga es más dura que la cabeza de @Triptolemo, rebrotará tan pancha.

a ver si tripto nos habla más de los trips.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 May 2020)

Buen hilo! Sube la participación y la cosa va creciendo. Yo llevo casi diez años en este hilo y hace años conseguimos que se puso chincheta al hilo. (antes flotaba por ahí) Este año no tengo huerta por lo del corona-lío, pero es un placer entrar en el hilo, mirar las fotos y disfrutar de las aventuras de los hortelanos. Quien tiene un huerto tiene un tesoro.


----------



## Triptolemo (30 May 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo también hubiese apostado por hongo, pero parece que es un minador... arranca todas las hojas infectafdas y fuera. La acelga es más dura que la cabeza de @Triptolemo, rebrotará tan pancha.
> 
> a ver si tripto nos habla más de los trips.




Esas acelgas estas sanisimas, si fueran para vender pues quizá tengas que enmendar ciertas cosas, pero como te ha dicho cuchillo de palo las acelgas son los cabestros de la juerta...

Yo de momento he comido 4 veces acelgas este año, sin limakol ni ningún veneno, me la suda que 4 caracoles me coman unas hojas...
En navidades siempre como caracoles...
La vida se trata de dar y recibir hijo de pvta...
  
Ni trips ni tripis...
Arranca lo feo y deja lo sano...

La gente está acostumbrada a comer cosas homogéneas cuando la riqueza de la vida esta en la heterogénea...

Lo feo de tus acelgas es inocuo, ni que fuera cicuta... 
A mi me encanta comerme a los pulgones como Gargantúa...


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 May 2020)

Buenos días

Qué buena sección del floro que acabo de descubrir. 

Llevo mi pequeño huerto desde hace unos 4 años y han sido más los errores que los aciertos, así que me alegro de haber encontrado un sitio con más gente a quien le aficiona el huerto.

Alguna vez he participado en el foro de Info Jardín, pero me echa mucho para atrás el tema de subir fotos, no sé si soy yo que me lío demasiado o el sistema es una carreta tirada por mulos. 

Pues nada, de ahora en más estaré subiendo fotos de mis plantas y colaborando con lo que sepa.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 May 2020)

a ver si hay huevos


----------



## nalal (30 May 2020)

Yo lei una vez que si trabajabas a diario con ella, era bueno ponerse mascarilla... Pero sinceramente creo que la gente que escribe en este hilo tiene máximo 1000 metros cuadrados de huerta, no va a usarlo todos los días.

Pero es como todo, el que tenga manias que se ponga la mascarilla y ya está.


----------



## nalal (30 May 2020)

No sé si alguien le interesa, pero yo empecé un huerto hace unos meses en un terreno desertico que me dejaron, estoy haciendo una agricultura similar a la de Fukuoka, no riego y planto todo de siembra directa, esto es solo para los que os guste más la vertiente filosófica



Si a alguien le interesa el rollo podría hacer un video sobre cómo estaba cuando llegué y como está a los 6 meses de seguir los pasos la agricultura natural


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 May 2020)

Qué guapos los calabacines y qué saludable se ve esa mata de tomate, no como la mía que ya está llena de gusanos minadores y si quito las hojas afectadas quedan solo los tallos y las flores.

Creéis que es demasiado tarde para comprar plantones de tomate nuevos y ponerlos ahora? Vivo en la costa malagueña y aquí ya está haciendo calor.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> No sé si alguien le interesa, pero yo empecé un huerto hace unos meses en un terreno desertico que me dejaron, estoy haciendo una agricultura similar a la de Fukuoka, no riego y planto todo de siembra directa, esto es solo para los que os guste más la vertiente filosófica
> 
> 
> 
> Si a alguien le interesa el rollo podría hacer un video sobre cómo estaba cuando llegué y como está a los 6 meses de seguir los pasos la agricultura natural



Sí, hazlo por favor. Cuando tenía 15 años llegó a mis manos el libro de Fukuoka y me moló mucho la idea. Sin embargo en mi casa el acceso al huerto era monopolio de mi padre y no lo pude experimentar. 

De todas maneras me da la sensación que la filosofía de Fukuoka de no quitar las "malas hierbas" es adecuada en sitios donde casi no hace falta riego artificial, como en su Japón natal supongo. Aquí en el sur de Andalucía a poco que dejes de regar el huerto se te muere todo, y si riegas pero no arrancas hierbas éstas consumen el agua y la luz solar, me pasó con un naranjo que traje de vivero con 50 cm. de altura y lo descuidé bastante, sólo riego.

Total que han pasado 3 años de ello, siempre cubierto de maleza y no habría crecido ni un centímetro si no fuera porque lo pasé a un tiesto grande y lo llevé a un sitio asoleado todo el día. Este año echó algunas ramillas y se llenó de flores. De esas flores han cuajado 2, que no sé si dejarle o arrancarle.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 May 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo también hubiese apostado por hongo, pero parece que es un minador... arranca todas las hojas infectafdas y fuera. La acelga es más dura que la cabeza de @Triptolemo, rebrotará tan pancha.
> 
> a ver si tripto nos habla más de los trips.



La acelga sí que lo aguanta todo....cuando está crecidita. Pero en el momento de plantarlas es la que más sufre por el calor. Muchísimas veces las he tenido que reponer porque se marchitan al poco de plantarlas. De hecho hace años que les pongo un sombreado la primera semana, unas cajas de madera o plástico, de esas de transportar verduras valen. Ya me diréis si os sucede lo mismo y qué solución le dais. 

Tengo un truco para las acelgas de final de temporada. Cuando salen nuevas hojas blanditas por el centro son pasto de los pulgones y detrás vienen las hormigas. Acaban infectando toda la planta y al final hay que tirarlas enteras (no les echo ningún producto). El truco es arrancar minuciosamente esos brotes en cuanto salen. Los pulgones y hormigas se quedan sin alimento y las hojas grandes de la acelga siguen engrosando. Este año he tenido unas pencas increibles hasta bien entrada la primavera.


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 May 2020)

Este año estoy acojonado por los pimientos. En el norte se prevén bastante días con lluvia y temperaturas por debajo de los 10 grados centígrados. Eso es fatal para los pimentos según he leído y comprobado muchas veces 

"Los pimientos crecen mejor cuando las temperaturas se mantienen entre 20 º a 25 º C durante el día y 15 º a 20 º C durante la noche. El crecimiento se para y las flores pueden caer cuando las temperaturas descienden por debajo de 13 º C o se elevan por encima de los 30 º C."

Los pensaba plantar hoy pero igual hago un experimento. Dejaré la mitad bajo techo hasta que suban las temperaturas mínimas. Suelo plantar del Piquillo, Padrón, Italianos, Morrones y Guindillas/Piparras


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Sí, hazlo por favor. Cuando tenía 15 años llegó a mis manos el libro de Fukuoka y me moló mucho la idea. Sin embargo en mi casa el acceso al huerto era monopolio de mi padre y no lo pude experimentar.
> 
> De todas maneras me da la sensación que la filosofía de Fukuoka de no quitar las "malas hierbas" es adecuada en sitios donde casi no hace falta riego artificial, como en su Japón natal supongo. Aquí en el sur de Andalucía a poco que dejes de regar el huerto se te muere todo, y si riegas pero no arrancas hierbas éstas consumen el agua y la luz solar, me pasó con un naranjo que traje de vivero con 50 cm. de altura y lo descuidé bastante, sólo riego.
> 
> Total que han pasado 3 años de ello, siempre cubierto de maleza y no habría crecido ni un centímetro si no fuera porque lo pasé a un tiesto grande y lo llevé a un sitio asoleado todo el día. Este año echó algunas ramillas y se llenó de flores. De esas flores han cuajado 2, que no sé si dejarle o arrancarle.



Justamente estoy en un lugar con menos lluvia que andalucia, las condiciones que tengo son, 800 metros cuadrados en la montaña. Lluvias 350 mm al año, temperaturas, por el día 30 grados y por la noche unos 15, ojo, en agosto se pone a 43 por el día. Conservo cada mala hierba como si fuera oro, lo único que hago es no dejar que produzca semilla, las necesiteo para mantener la humedad, cuando empiezan a querer echar semilla las corto dejando la raiz dentro.


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Qué guapos los calabacines y qué saludable se ve esa mata de tomate, no como la mía que ya está llena de gusanos minadores y si quito las hojas afectadas quedan solo los tallos y las flores.
> 
> Creéis que es demasiado tarde para comprar plantones de tomate nuevos y ponerlos ahora? Vivo en la costa malagueña y aquí ya está haciendo calor.



No es tarde no, nunca es tarde porque en Malaga no va a venir el frio hasta enero, lo que si tienes que intentar es, las plantas cuando son pequeñas son muy delicadas, así que no las vas a poner a 40 grados, imaginate que son como bebés, por ejemplo puedes poner una sombrita con una caja, o alguna cosa así, para que no sufran tanto.


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Tema interesante, sé que existen variantes muy resistentes a la calor, peor no son las que plantamos en España normalmente. En la India las plantan pero son muy diferentes a las nuestras, y si aguantan el calor de alli...

Yo las planto debajo de las calabazas y melones, pero tampoco esperes milagros.

Hasta encontrar variantes que aguanten el verano, recomiendo las acelgas la verdad, que son más resistentes, a mi me rinden muchísimo más y mientras la vayas cortando es raro que tire a flor (Aunque lo hará eventualmente claro, no es un arbol)


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Busca variantes para el calor, tiene que haber por fuerza porque yo he visto aguantar 40 grados en la India sin subir a flor, así que existir existen.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 May 2020)

Cuando se sobrepasan las 12 horas de luz y los 15 ºC de temperatura media, muchas variedades inician la subida a flor

lo mejor es plantarlas a la salida del invierno y recogerlas antes de que llegue el calor.
también puede sponerlas al final del verano y aprovechar el otoño .

hay una variedad que en teoría resiste la subida a flor: VIKING, yo la planté pero no me germinó ni una a si que no sé decirte que tal va.


saludos.

https://www.publicacionescajamar.es...ibre/12-cultivos-horticolas-al-aire-libre.pdf


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> Cuando se sobrepasan las 12 horas de luz y los 15 ºC de temperatura media, muchas variedades inician la subida a flor
> 
> lo mejor es plantarlas a la salida del invierno y recogerlas antes de que llegue el calor.
> también puede sponerlas al final del verano y aprovechar el otoño .
> ...



¿Qué marca eran las semillas viking que compraste? ¿Eran estas?

ESPINACA VIKING


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> ¿Qué marca eran las semillas viking que compraste? ¿Eran estas?
> 
> ESPINACA VIKING



las compré en alcampo, marca nisu... vete a saber lo mismo llevaban 10 años ahí...


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (31 May 2020)

Cosas veredes, amigo Sancho


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> No sé si alguien le interesa, pero yo empecé un huerto hace unos meses en un terreno desertico que me dejaron, estoy haciendo una agricultura similar a la de Fukuoka, no riego y planto todo de siembra directa, esto es solo para los que os guste más la vertiente filosófica
> 
> 
> 
> Si a alguien le interesa el rollo podría hacer un video sobre cómo estaba cuando llegué y como está a los 6 meses de seguir los pasos la agricultura natural



Si, interesa bastante, Fukuoka es todo una leyenda y muy relacionado con la Permacultura.
La idea de no labrar la tierra (lo menos posible) con mucho aportación de materia orgánica.
Lo he practicado en mi huerto en un sistema mixto de horticultura orgánica (labrar) y rincones de tierra sin voltear el suelo, añadiendo las podas, recortes, paja y otros materiales vegetales. A lo largo de los años se formaba una tierra muy fértil y apta para muchos cultivos, ademas del ahorro en agua.

Otro maestro de Permacultura:
Sepp Holzer: El rebelde agrario – Viaje a la Sostenibilidad


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (31 May 2020)

Ya te dije que era un tarado.
Las cosas o son como el dice o se enfada y no respira. Ya te ha enviado a ti también al ignore, a este paso no va a tener con quién interactuar.
Le pasó lo mismo en otro foro, discutía hasta con los que le defendían y acabó abandonándolo y borrando todos sus hilos.
Un máquina


----------



## Rudi Rocker (31 May 2020)

De momento no las tengo a mano (ya hace años esto, en un huerto alquilado), pero cuando encuentro algo lo pongo aquí.



Mi huerto de hace tres años.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2020)

Buenas, tengo una planta de tomate cherry en un tiesto de unos 12 lt, ¿dará de sí?.


----------



## nalal (1 Jun 2020)

Chavales os necesito: He encontrado este arbol en mi pueblo y creo que es de tipo leguminosa, al menos todo apunta a ello, le salen unas vainas del tronco, muy finas, y dentro una semilla negra pequeña, del tamaño de media moneda de un centimo.

Sus hojas son redondas.

¿Alguien me sabe decir qué tipo de arbol es?




Confirmado, es este: Árbol del amor , árbol de Judas - Cercis siliquastrum


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Chavales os necesito: He encontrado este arbol en mi pueblo y creo que es de tipo leguminosa, al menos todo apunta a ello, le salen unas vainas del tronco, muy finas, y dentro una semilla negra pequeña, del tamaño de media moneda de un centimo.
> 
> Sus hojas son redondas.
> 
> ...



¿Árbol del amor? (Cercis siliquastrum)
En mi pueblo hay varios y tienen flores moradas muy bonitas.


----------



## nalal (1 Jun 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Árbol del amor? (Cercis siliquastrum)
> En mi pueblo hay varios y tienen flores moradas muy bonitas.



Gracias! Aprovecho: ¿Alguien recomienda un arbol leguminoso que pierda las hojas y aguante la sequia?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Gracias! Aprovecho: ¿Alguien recomienda un arbol leguminoso que pierda las hojas y aguante la sequia?



la acacia de tres espinas

la robinia tambien pero se llena de pulgón que da gusto y es asqueroso.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Gracias! Aprovecho: ¿Alguien recomienda un arbol leguminoso que pierda las hojas y aguante la sequia?



Cercis siliquastrum - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Aguanta bien la sequía, con flores comestibles, madera no muy buena, semillas usadas en medicina natural.


----------



## Heródoto - Prehistoriador (1 Jun 2020)

No hace falta que digas que no eres un experto. Preguntan por una leguminosa que pierda la hoja y respondes que encina y olivo.



Explícanos el proceso por el cual estos dos árboles proporcionan sol en invierno y sombra en verano.
Gracias


----------



## Leunam (1 Jun 2020)

De Fukuoka hay mucho por la web, tiene al menos 3 libros muy interesantes (puede que más, yo sólo he leído 3), aunque la adaptación que hizo Emilia Hazelip a nuestro clima quizás sería más recomendable (lo que funciona en Japón no necesariamente funciona aquí)

? El jardín de Emilia Hazelip [AGRICULTURA SINÉRGICA]

. 

Saludos


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Jun 2020)

Nadie ha preguntado por un árbol que da sombra a un tejado. El algarrobo loco es de crecimiento rápido, pero no sé si es leguminosa.


----------



## nalal (1 Jun 2020)

Bueno, como habeis contestado que os interesaba lo del huerto de Fukuoka, os hago un adelanto, esto no es el definitivo, me lo voy a currar para que podais ver toda la evolución, el huerto aun está en una etapa muy muy inicial.

Bueno, hace dos meses, me dejaron un huerto de 800 metros cuadrados. Es a 3 kilometros de la costa de Valencia pero está en el comienzo de una montaña, el clima es muy muy calido durante el día, hablamos que desde mayo hace unos 33 grados durante el día, y sobre 17 por la noche.

En todo el año las precipitaciones son 400mm. Y estan todas concentradas en marzo y octubre, el resto del año practicamente no llueve nada.

El invierno es muy suave, no baja de 0 grados ningun día, no nieva ni nada de eso.

El huerto no tiene acceso al agua de ninguna manera, y yo no llevo agua tampoco, no riego, ahi está el reto.

La tierra es de tipo arcillosa, se compacta muchisimo los pocos días que llueve.

Con estas condiciones lo encontré:

b59cce8d-9cbb-4b5b-a879-0d0b444da47c.mp4 - AnonFiles

Aqui otro video que he subido a giphy que creo que es más cómodo para vosotros

Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY

La tierra dura como una piedra

Lo primero que hice fue poner una capa de poda triturada sobre la tierra, para poder retener algo del rocio de la mañana aunque fuera, en todo el terreno tengo unos dos centrimetros de restos de poda.

Luego intenté transplantar plantas, obviamente se morian todas a la semana, sin agua imposible desarrollarse, hablamos de 0 agua, ni siquiera al transplantarlas. Ni las más resistentes aguantaban las condiciones.

Y ahi empecé el experimento de Fukuoka, lo que hago es plantar leguminosas de toda clase, junto a calabazas, melones, tomates, acelgas...

Siembro todo de semilla, sino no se adaptan a las condiciones, nada de transplantes.

Cada planta para mi es un mundo, no arranco nada, ni mala hierba, todo me sirve para que retenga la humedad, pero antes de que vayan a dar semillas las corto por la base para que rebrote, y a su vez para que la raiz vaya abriendo la tierra.

Esto es como está una de las calabazas, las tengo por todo el terreno para cada dos metros, la idea es que tiene que estar llenisimo de plantas, para poder aguantar la sequia.

Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY

Ya os contaré cómo hago para que las hormigas y los pajaros no se lleven las semillas que pongo, tuve que intentar muchas cosas diferentes la verdad hasta encontrar el método que era más fácil.

Aqui os dejo una foto para ver la cobertura que tiene la tierra, y una tomatera

IMG-20200529-WA0011.jpeg - AnonFiles

Aqui alguna foto de lo que he sacado, tengo que decir que de momento todo sale bueno, con la excepción de las lechugas y las rúculas, ambas amargan, crecen bien sin ninguna gota de agua, pero amargan, así que voy a dejar de plantarlas. Las acelgas buenísimas.

IMG-20200526-WA0011.jpg - AnonFiles

IMG-20200531-WA0001.jpg - AnonFiles

Las calabazas ya han entrado en flor, se ven más sanas y fuertes que las de mis vecinos que usan agua, a ver qué tal se desarrollan, iré haciendo fotos y videos y os editaré algo todo junto para no estar subiendo fotos y tal, para que se pueda entender, creo que en unos meses estará todo más frondoso y se verá mejor el huerto

un abrazo a todos y a plantar


----------



## Leunam (1 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Bueno, como habeis contestado que os interesaba lo del huerto de Fukuoka, os hago un adelanto, esto no es el definitivo, me lo voy a currar para que podais ver toda la evolución, el huerto aun está en una etapa muy muy inicial.
> 
> Bueno, hace dos meses, me dejaron un huerto de 800 metros cuadrados. Es a 3 kilometros de la costa de Valencia pero está en el comienzo de una montaña, el clima es muy muy calido durante el día, hablamos que desde mayo hace unos 33 grados durante el día, y sobre 17 por la noche.
> 
> ...



Por si no lo conoce, puede que este libro ayude.

Gardening Without Irrigation

Saludos


----------



## nalal (1 Jun 2020)

Leunam dijo:


> Por si no lo conoce, puede que este libro ayude.
> 
> Gardening Without Irrigation
> 
> Saludos



Me lo apunto gracias!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Jun 2020)

Mis tomateras ya tienen 5 flores minúsculas cada una, esta tarde he cambiado otra a tiesto grande.
La hierbabuena son 6 esquejes que puse hace un mes y medio y se me van del tiesto jaja. A lavar tierra como dice Jap.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (1 Jun 2020)

Que puedo echar para la negrilla? Tengo una plaga del copón


----------



## nalal (1 Jun 2020)

SCREECH dijo:


> Que puedo echar para la negrilla? Tengo una plaga del copón



Ya se ha comentado antes, tierra de diatomeas, hay un link en una página anterior con varios paquetes de 25 kilos por 25 euros. Creo que se llamaba Piensos Lago la tienda, también estaba en amazon aunque más cara.

Extraido de internet: Para aplicar el tratamiento deberemos usar una disolución de Tierra de Diatomeas y pulverizar la planta a primera hora de la mañana y a última de la tarde. Repetir el proceso a los 2 días para asegurar que hemos acabado tanto con el parásito como con el hongo que deja en herencia.


----------



## nalal (2 Jun 2020)

La canción es Dear Prudence de The Beatles



Recomiendo mucho para quien tenga inquietudes espirituales relacionadas con la agricultura el libro más famoso de Fukuoka

http://base.socioeco.org/docs/la-revolucic3b3n-de-una-brizna-de-paja2.pdf

En su época se le llamó a Fukuoka el Lao Tse de la agricultura, aunque Fukuoka nunca expresó seguir ninguna religión ni movimiento espiritual concreto.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2020)

Cómo se sabe cuándo hay que cosechar las alcachofas? cuándo están en su punto?


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2020)

O sea que la misma planta echa nuevos tallos y da más frutos? Creia que solo uno por temporada.


----------



## nalal (6 Jun 2020)

Pues... no lo siento, lo único que tengo experiencia son los kits de psilocibin, que ya estan hecho es en el tapper y tal. 

Al aire libre tienes que tener un lugar con bastante humedad y con sombra, sí sé que ahora puedes comprar ya directamente como un resto de poda ya inoculada, que lo echas por encima y van saliendo setas todo el año.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Jun 2020)

Tomatitos cherry ya mismo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jun 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Este año estoy acojonado por los pimientos. En el norte se prevén bastante días con lluvia y temperaturas por debajo de los 10 grados centígrados. Eso es fatal para los pimentos según he leído y comprobado muchas veces
> 
> "Los pimientos crecen mejor cuando las temperaturas se mantienen entre 20 º a 25 º C durante el día y 15 º a 20 º C durante la noche. El crecimiento se para y las flores pueden caer cuando las temperaturas descienden por debajo de 13 º C o se elevan por encima de los 30 º C."
> 
> Los pensaba plantar hoy pero igual hago un experimento. Dejaré la mitad bajo techo hasta que suban las temperaturas mínimas. Suelo plantar del Piquillo, Padrón, Italianos, Morrones y Guindillas/Piparras



Me autocito, esto lo escribí el 31 de mayo. Da gusto que se puedan hacer predicciones fiables a 8 o 15 días.

Esta semana va a haber muchos días con temperaturas minimas de 6/7 grados por el norte. En algunos sitios hasta 3/4 grados (Soria, Burgos, Segovia....). Esto es una debacle para los pimientos y ya veremos para los tomates y otras hortalizas.

Más vale que no planté el 50% de los pimientos y los tengo en casita. Tendré que esperar una semana más. Yo a os contaré los resultados.

Tenéis problemas parecidos de temperatura bajas en Junio? Cómo afectan a los cultivos?


----------



## nalal (8 Jun 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me autocito, esto lo escribí el 31 de mayo. Da gusto que se puedan hacer predicciones fiables a 8 o 15 días.
> 
> Esta semana va a haber muchos días con temperaturas minimas de 6/7 grados por el norte. En algunos sitios hasta 3/4 grados (Soria, Burgos, Segovia....). Esto es una debacle para los pimientos y ya veremos para los tomates y otras hortalizas.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en Valencia, lo que tengo es problemas de caloraso y que no cae una gota en meses.


----------



## srdome (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## srdome (8 Jun 2020)

Yo en Madrid ya con tomatitos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jun 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Me autocito, esto lo escribí el 31 de mayo. Da gusto que se puedan hacer predicciones fiables a 8 o 15 días.
> 
> Esta semana va a haber muchos días con temperaturas minimas de 6/7 grados por el norte. En algunos sitios hasta 3/4 grados (Soria, Burgos, Segovia....). Esto es una debacle para los pimientos y ya veremos para los tomates y otras hortalizas.
> 
> ...



Tengo unos pimientos plantados hace como 3 semanas que no han crecido un puto cm, vale que sean de plantón de vivero y estén adaptándose, pero manda huevos...Con las bajas temperaturas de la meseta en estos días no se mueren, pero me da que se van a tirar costipados hasta bien entrado julio.

Las guindillas y jalapeños de semilla, que llevan en tierra desde primeros de mayo y habían empezado a tirar un poco tras el transplante, también se han quedado paradas. 

A las tomateras no parece importarles tanto, siguen vegetando bien, aunque les cuesta florecer y las que tenían flores no cuajan ni a hostias. Los pepinos más o menos en las mismas.

Los calabacines, calabazas y girasoles van tirando bastante en tamaño de planta. Los calabacines ya me han abortado algún fruto en formación y no le veo mucho futuro a los que quedan vivos, otros años a mediados de junio ya estaba recogiendo los primeros.

A los physalis parece que se la suda bastante el asunto y han empezado a echar flores justo ahora. Las acelgas, coles, lechugas, tan felices con el fresquito.


----------



## nalal (9 Jun 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tengo unos pimientos plantados hace como 3 semanas que no han crecido un puto cm, vale que sean de plantón de vivero y estén adaptándose, pero manda huevos...Con las bajas temperaturas de la meseta en estos días no se mueren, pero me da que se van a tirar costipados hasta bien entrado julio.
> 
> Las guindillas y jalapeños de semilla, que llevan en tierra desde primeros de mayo y habían empezado a tirar un poco tras el transplante, también se han quedado paradas.
> 
> ...



Yo con los pimientos tenía el mismo problema, hasta que los empecé a podar, ahi rebrotan como una bestia... Por lo general me he dado cuenta que todo hay que podarlo, la vida se abre paso y resucita la planta con el doble de vigor, sino más.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2020)

¿Qué cultivos de hortalizas y verduras puden funcionar bien en un entorno de pinos carrascos? ¿Y qué frutales?

Además es un suelo arcilloso.


----------



## nalal (9 Jun 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Qué cultivos de hortalizas y verduras puden funcionar bien en un entorno de pinos carrascos? ¿Y qué frutales?



Hay un fenómeno que se llama alelopatia, en resumen es que hay plantas que odian tanto la compentencia que sueltan un quimico para matarlas.

Desgraciadamente, en esa lista, está el pino. (Junto al eucalipto, y en menor medida, salvia y amaranto)

Por eso cuando se replanta un bosque de pinos, ahi ya solo sale pinos, es como un monocultivo, no sale nada más, no hay biodiversidad, sin embargo cuando se replanta con algarrobo la diversidad se multiplica.

Aqui tienes más info sobre el tema

Alelopatía: plantas que inhiben a otras

Alelopatía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ecología química


----------



## nalal (9 Jun 2020)

Bueno, yo digo lo que dice la ciencia, aunque es verdad que a veces se equivoca en mi experiencia personal si son toxicos para otras plantas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2020)

Es mediterráneo pero montaña, en verano calor durante el día, fresquito por la noche, y en invierno heladas que a veces bajan de -10º, y lo normal que un par de meses haya heladas todas las noches. Precipitaciones lo normal de un clima mediterráneo, es decir, no muchas, pero de un tiempo a esta parte no ha parado de llover, tengo un aljibe y siempre está lleno, cuando por estas fechas lo lógico es que estuviera a un tercio o por la mitad ya, pero está tirando agua por el rebosadero porque ya no le cabe más (30.000 litros).


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Yo con los pimientos tenía el mismo problema, hasta que los empecé a podar, ahi rebrotan como una bestia... Por lo general me he dado cuenta que todo hay que podarlo, la vida se abre paso y resucita la planta con el doble de vigor, sino más.



Interesante, supongo que te refieres a poda apical y no de chupones (como sería para los tomates). 

Lo cierto es que tengo algunas guindillas que me las "podaron" los pájaros al poco de plantarlas y han rebrotado con una estructura que tiene buena pinta, pero joder, están 1/3 del tamaño que tienen sus compañeras que fueron respetadas por los cabroncetes con alas.


----------



## nalal (9 Jun 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Interesante, supongo que te refieres a poda apical y no de chupones (como sería para los tomates).
> 
> Lo cierto es que tengo algunas guindillas que me las "podaron" los pájaros al poco de plantarlas y han rebrotado con una estructura que tiene buena pinta, pero joder, están 1/3 del tamaño que tienen sus compañeras que fueron respetadas por los cabroncetes con alas.



Exacto, apical, y a veces las ramas también, a más las podo más rebrotan. Es mi experiencia personal cuidado, cada personas es un mundo.


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

La alelopatia es bien conocida.... Me sorprende que una leyenda negra del sector maderero espanyol haya calado tan profundamente en Australia, de donde son los eucaliptus, por ejemplo.


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

No se cuanto tiempo llevas viviendo en Australia, pero yo mas de un lustro..... asi que algo si he visto... Y muchos de mis amigos hacen investigacion con plantas (incluidas personas que investigan con olivares Andaluces, ya ves) puesto que 'plant science' esta a tiro de escupitajo de mi oficina (biological sciences) y suelo almorzar con gente del mundo de las plantas casi a diario (ahora menos, que solo vamos alla cuando tenemos experimentos de laboratorio, no nos dejan trabajar desde la oficina)

La alelopatia tiene un efecto local... directo, por lixiviado. Vamos, que para ver su efecto deberias tener un eucalipto en medio de un campo de lechugas para ver el efecto a su alrededor mas inmediato, no en el extraradio de un cultivo como las fotos que he visto que has puesto.

que tu te ries por ignorancia sin pensar cual es el radio de accion y piensas que la alelopatia es como rociar con napalm una tierra? pues muy bien por ti.

saludos


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

Pero mujer, no me has dicho cuantos siglos llevas en Australia para decirme que me crea lo que vea, no lo que me digan.....

Ahora mas en serio, los efectos de lixiviados de alelopatia pueden ir de unos pocos centimetros a unos muchos centimetros, pero *no* a muchos metros.... a ver si te crees que es como los lixiviados de un basurero....

Madre mia....


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

funcionarios? Mamita, esto es australia, aqui no existe la figura que tu conoces como tal. Trabajar para un gobierno es exactamente igual que para una empresa, solo que el gobierno paga algo menos, pero de seguridad laboral? cero patatero.
Cuando puedas, viaja y conoce como funcionan otros paises.


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

por cierto, cual es esa foto de los castanos creciendo en medio de los eucaliptus?
No, no la he visto... Entro poco a este hilo, ya que soy muy vago para cultivar, y hoy he entrado para buscar (o pdedir, si no encuentro) info para cultivar ajos.....


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

joder, por tus dimes y diretes con el anormal de JAP en el hilo del viejo urbano o algo asi y tu 'sexo' salio a la palestra en varios mensajes.... loleante como pocos (si, tengo bastante buena memoria, y eso me permite decir que eres mujer sin meter la pata, pero a ti te permite decir que soy o mis amigos, funcionarios, sin tener ni puta idea, ya ves)

Esos arboles estan muy bien como estan, y no, no estan en medio de un eucaliptal, debes tener problemas de vista
Lee mas sobre la alelopatia, no es una bomba de neutrones, es una defensa local, basica, a muy pequenya escala, apenas a menudo pasa del metro o dos metros.

Y no, yo no cuento mis viajes, pero sin yo mencionar nada tu has saltado que si australia tiene una diversidad y blablala, como intentando ensenyarme algo del pais donde vivo.... que si no te creas lo que te cuenten etc...., y joder, el cabezazo que te has dado contra un muro que tu misma te has creado ha sido espectacular..... buena suerte la proxima vez.... 
Yo aqui no he prejuzgado a nadie, tu si. Que si ejemplifiando australia, que si soy o somos funciovagos....
Ya me diras quien ha derrapado....


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

Tu eres quien ha citado Australia, no yo, asi que tranqui...
Yo simplemente he leido tu mensaje sobre alelopatia, totalmente erroneo, y te he respondido, ahi esta el foro para releerse... no me seas una jap de la vida y empieces a editar
Y si, yo tengo (mi familia, pues soy acionista) bastantes mas eucaliptus de los puedas imaginar, sin tampoco ser muchos, con ventas garantizadas a grupos como armando alvarez (un pequeno grupo industrial en cantabria), y conozco muy bien los problemas a los que se enfrentan, nos enfrentamos, os enfrentais, los eucaliptadores. Eso incluye perdidas de dinero en algunos casos, beneficios en otros, y a veces, desgraciadamente, quedarte casi como estabas tras unas decadas de inversion "muerta"


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

Ok , soy JAP, no he insinuado nada e ningun momento de que haya editado nada... lee los mensajes previos, aunque igual es falta de capacidad lectora, eso que se decia antiguamente.....

Por favor apunta mis mentiras, ponlas explicitamente aqui....

Y no, no soy jap, no te pongas asi, que ya te veo venir...... porque hablas de tergivesar y hablas de castanops en medio de un eucaliptal a bastantes metros (cientos?)
Alla tu, pero puestos a ir de tu palo, te dire que lo tuyo es menopausia. Lastima


----------



## singermorning (11 Jun 2020)

ok, buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Jun 2020)

semillas quiero.


----------



## srdome (12 Jun 2020)

Tomateras gracias sin quitarlas crecen de un año para otro eso si tienen unas raíces que llegan al medio metro


----------



## srdome (12 Jun 2020)

Las empezé a regar la semana pasada ellas solas se han criado


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (18 Jun 2020)

Pues mis cherry de pera se están poniendo monstruosas, unas bestias corrúpias, unos portentos de la naturaleza viva, lo más.

Me viá jinchar.


----------



## nalal (18 Jun 2020)

¿Alguien está comiendo ya tomates?


----------



## Armando Kasitas (18 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> ¿Alguien está comiendo ya tomates?



Mis cherrys están a punto....


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jun 2020)

Perdonar camaradas de la azada, pero estoy preocupado. Este año una de cada 10 patatas presenta un aspecto estraño, las hojas están como dobladas por la mitad y presentan un aspecto verde amarillento. Junto a ellas el resto estan verde oscuro y normales. Supongo que se trata de una enfermedad pero....¿cual?.

Si hace falta foto mañana os la mando. 

Llevo 10naños sembrando patatas en el mismo sitio y ademas usando una y otra vez las mismas patatas que me sobran año tras año. ¿Puede ser ese el problema? Son de una variedad roja.

Gracias.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (21 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> ¿Alguien está comiendo ya tomates?



Los plantones de vivero los tengo más adelantados y ya tienen tomatillos del tamaño de una uva gorda. Los primeros de semilla con mucha flor, los que puse más tarde dando las primeras.


----------



## Archimanguina (21 Jun 2020)

si parece que es un virus y se debe a que llevo 10 años sembrando las mismas patatas. Para el próximo toca comprar y plantar patatas de siembra nuevas. Gracias por la info.


----------



## felino66 (22 Jun 2020)

Archimanguina dijo:


> si parece que es un virus y se debe a que llevo 10 años sembrando las mismas patatas. Para el próximo toca comprar y plantar patatas de siembra nuevas. Gracias por la info.



No descartes que puedan ser hongos. Lo de las hojas verde amarillentas suena a mildiu. 

Simplemente Infórmate y asegúrate de lo que tienen por si acaso. 

Te lo digo porque hace años mis patatas lo pillaron y es jodido de erradicar.


----------



## nalal (22 Jun 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Tomateras gracias sin quitarlas crecen de un año para otro eso si tienen unas raíces que llegan al medio metro
> Ver archivo adjunto 345207



no he entendido el mensaje, qué quieres decir? que si cortas la tomatera en diciembre rebrota en febrero? no te entiendo.


----------



## srdome (23 Jun 2020)

Nala pues puse estas fotos precisamente por tu post en el que decias lo del terreno sin agua que estabas cultivando, lo que hago es cuando ya se seca la mata de tomates la corto y al año siguiente vuelve ella sola a nacer sin regarla y sin nada, claro luego yo la riego pero antes de eso coje un porte como el de la foto que puse sola sin agua.
las raices son largas como de medio metro hacia a bajo buscando la humedad no como las tomateras que se siembran en semillero o de viveros que se quedan hechas un cepellon sin profundidad .
los tomates salen pequeños pero estan ricos de sabor.
Un saludo


----------



## nalal (23 Jun 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Nala pues puse estas fotos precisamente por tu post en el que decias lo del terreno sin agua que estabas cultivando, lo que hago es cuando ya se seca la mata de tomates la corto y al año siguiente vuelve ella sola a nacer sin regarla y sin nada, claro luego yo la riego pero antes de eso coje un porte como el de la foto que puse sola sin agua.
> las raices son largas como de medio metro hacia a bajo buscando la humedad no como las tomateras que se siembran en semillero o de viveros que se quedan hechas un cepellon sin profundidad .
> los tomates salen pequeños pero estan ricos de sabor.
> Un saludo



La cortas al raso, o solo podas las ramas que se han quemado por el frio?

Un saludo y gracias, por cierto, el experimento de no regar va de puta madre, los tomates de momento crecen, también las flores, las calabazas y tal, y eso que ahora en Valencia es sequia y 30 grados, va bien la cosa. Subiré fotos cuando acabe el verano a ver si aguantan.


----------



## srdome (23 Jun 2020)

Me alegro que el huerto vaya bien. Cuando ya se estropean las plantas las corto a ras de suelo y al año vuelven a nacer. 
Espero esas fotos


----------



## Cuenta eliminada (24 Jun 2020)

.


----------



## nalal (24 Jun 2020)

¿Alguien ha plantado calabazas en septiembre? Estoy planeando ya la siembra de septiembre y es un bajon, solo tengo habas, espinacas, y me encantaría tener calabazas, si las planto en septiembre saldrían en enero, estoy en Valencia a pocos kilometros del mar, nunca baja de 5 grados, ¿alguien lo ha intentado?


----------



## nalal (25 Jun 2020)

Justamente yo planté calabazas en marzo, o sea que ya las tengo bastante desarrolladas y con fruto, por eso calculo que en octubre ya habrán dado todo lo que tiene que dar y quiero plantar la variante de invierno.


----------



## DDT (28 Jun 2020)

¿Cómo preparas el cds porfi? ¿Sirve también para las tomateras? Las tengo chungas y les he pulverizado cupreline (líquido azul) a ver si salvo alguna ya que están como medio muertas.


----------



## nalal (28 Jun 2020)

¿Alguien ha probado a plantar marihuana en el huerto? Mi padre está desarrollando artrosis y me estoy pensando plantarle una para él, de las que son medicinales y tal. 

¿Alguien tiene experiencia? ¿Creeis que solo una planta puede hacer tanto olor como para que vengan "curiososos"? (El huerto está en una zona poco transitada)


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Justamente yo planté calabazas en marzo, o sea que ya las tengo bastante desarrolladas y con fruto, por eso calculo que en octubre ya habrán dado todo lo que tiene que dar y quiero plantar la variante de invierno.



Hola
Yo en marzo planté calabazas, pimientos y tomates, pero creo que se mezclaron las semillas y me han salido dos especies de calabazas distintas:





¿Alguien sabe que clase de calabazas son? La primera la usa mi mujer para hacer una sopa cojonuda, pensaba que todas las semillas habían salido de una de esas, pero resulta que las demás son redondas, como la de la segunda foto, y no tengo ni idea de para qué sirven.

Y los tomates son estos, sé que están muy buenos pero tampoco sé cómo se llaman:






Con el confinamiento decidí hacer huerto y cogí semillas de todo lo que pillé, pero ahora consigo identificarlas. Cosas de principiante


----------



## nalal (28 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hola
> Yo en marzo planté calabazas, pimientos y tomates, pero creo que se mezclaron las semillas y me han salido dos especies de calabazas distintas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 359649
> ...



Hasta donde yo sé, es la calabaza butternut, yo también planto de esas, estan hechas más para el verano porque no desarrolla tanta piel como la calabaza redonda, por eso también tiene un tiempo de conservación menor, sobre los dos meses.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, es la calabaza butternut, yo también planto de esas, estan hechas más para el verano porque no desarrolla tanta piel como la calabaza redonda, por eso también tiene un tiempo de conservación menor, sobre los dos meses.



Muchas gracias. ¿La redonda sabes cómo se llama?


----------



## nalal (28 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Muchas gracias. ¿La redonda sabes cómo se llama?



Pues es que con esa foto no lo sé, hasta que no se desarrolle más y se vea el tipo de forma ni idea.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Jun 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Pues es que con esa foto no lo sé, hasta que no se desarrolle más y se vea el tipo de forma ni idea.



Gracias. Para el próximo año etiquetaré las semillas, así no se me mezclan como este año.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Muchas gracias. ¿La redonda sabes cómo se llama?



La redonda puede ser la dulce de horno o cualquier calabaza para el ganado de esas de hallowing...

La mejor calabaza para consumo humano es la de guernika o tipo mallorca...
Las butternut no estan mal...


----------



## nalal (29 Jun 2020)

@srdome perdon por volverte a citar pero me ha quedado una duda sobre las tomateras, ¿dónde está el terreno?


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2020)

Gracias. La verdad es que la sopa de calabaza está buenísima y es muy saludable, igual que los tomates.
También tengo pimientos, de los de asar y otros que son diferentes y no sé de qué clase son porque las plantas me las regaló un payés:


----------



## srdome (29 Jun 2020)

Nalal buenos días de perdón nada aquí estamos para ayudarnos, es en Madrid pero la tierra aguanta bien la humedad de las lluvias


----------



## nalal (29 Jun 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Nalal buenos días de perdón nada aquí estamos para ayudarnos, es en Madrid pero la tierra aguanta bien la humedad de las lluvias



Gracias, sé en que en America la tomatera es perenne, aunque su producción baja a partir del año, pero no muere. Voy a hacer la prueba de plantar tomateras en octubre, que se establezcan y a ver si pasan el invierno, estoy al lado de la costa en Valencia, hablamos de minimos de 6 grados, y eso cuando hace mucho frio. Ya os contaré.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Jun 2020)

joder, no sabia de la existencia de este foro... me suscribo


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2020)

Morototeo dijo:


> joder, no sabia de la existencia de este foro... me suscribo



Todavía quedan rincones útiles en Burbuja...


----------



## Mitsou (2 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo os van los tomates por el norte cantábrico? Yo los estoy sulfatando bastante porque con tanta lluvia y humedad me da que muchos se echarán a perder por mildiu. De hecho en una tomatera empezaron a aparecer hojas amarillas y le metí una buena poda para que no se extendiera y de momento parece que libro, pero joder, a ver si sale ya un poco el sol y sube la temperatura de una puta vez


----------



## Mitsou (2 Jul 2020)

Sí, las sulfato con cobre y podo por abajo para que no queden hojas cerca del suelo húmedo, pero es que llevamos muchos días con lluvia y nieblas. Hablando con el panadero, las patatas que tenía plantadas casi todas con bicho por la humedad.


----------



## Perro Viejo (2 Jul 2020)

Hasta los cojones del mildiu yo también. Ha llovido bastante y después hace calorcito con lo que el puto hongo está como pez en el agua. Les he echado sulfato de cobre tres veces en un mes a las tomateras, les quité las ramas tocadas y podé para que estén bien aireadas. Hasta arranqué tres o cuatro que ya estaban demasiado jodidas y de momento parece que las salvo pero hoy y mañana volverá a llover y después hará calorcito con lo que al final voy a comer más sulfato que tomate, me temo.

Voy a hacer una última ensulfatada el sábado, porque dice que ya no lloverá más pero si vuelve a hacerlo en unos días será una mierda porque están bastante creciditos os tomates ya...

Un payés me ha recomendado que atraviese las tomateras por el tronco principal con hilo de cobre, que a él le funciona bien... Alguien lo ha probado?


----------



## taxpayeer (3 Jul 2020)

El campo manda


----------



## Perturbado (3 Jul 2020)

Dicen que en la zona del Penedes, donde el cava, toda la cosecha perdida por el Mildu de este año. Mas humedad de lo normal en la zona por las grandes lluvias de esta primavera


----------



## clinadin (5 Jul 2020)

Hola, ¿me recomendáis algún fertilizante nitrogenado que se pueda diluir en el agua de riego y que a ser posible se pueda usar en agricultura ecológica?

Es que tengo una parcela de mangos, y estaban sembrados a 5 metros de marco (demasiado alejados), así que entre medio he plantado más árboles.
Resulta que estos últimos árboles, apenas se han desarrollado y llevan 3 años sembrados. Resulta que por un lado podría deberse a las raíces de los árboles que ya había, que tienen unos 20 años de vida. Pero el aporte de nitrógeno ha sido escaso (una vez estiercol y nada más), por tanto, me gustaría intentar a aportarle más nitrógeno este verano, a ver si dan un estirón.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## nalal (5 Jul 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola, ¿me recomendáis algún fertilizante nitrogenado que se pueda diluir en el agua de riego y que a ser posible se pueda usar en agricultura ecológica?
> 
> Es que tengo una parcela de mangos, y estaban sembrados a 5 metros de marco (demasiado alejados), así que entre medio he plantado más árboles.
> Resulta que estos últimos árboles, apenas se han desarrollado y llevan 3 años sembrados. Resulta que por un lado podría deberse a las raíces de los árboles que ya había, que tienen unos 20 años de vida. Pero el aporte de nitrógeno ha sido escaso (una vez estiercol y nada más), por tanto, me gustaría intentar a aportarle más nitrógeno este verano, a ver si dan un estirón.
> ...



Si te sirve de algo, hay un tipo de agricultura que se llama agricultura sintropica, que estudia entre otras cosas, los estratos de cada arbol.

Han demostrado que, si pones dos plantas que compiten por el mismo estrato (o sea, por la ocupación del mismo espacio vital) la planta más desarrollada hace que la de menor de tamaño no se pueda desarrollar, porque es un sinsentido meter energia a algo que no va a ningun lado.

Resumen: Le puedes echar lo que quieras a los arboles pequeños que si hay mangos grandes, eso es lo que va a ocupar el estrato alto, ningun frutal te va a crecer si ellos ya estan establecidos. Lo único que puedes hacer es plantar cositas abajo para ti, como por ejemplo habas, que además te dará nitrogeno, mezcladas con melones o calabazas y así te genera muchas hojas, que puedes luego poner en la tierra y que haga de mulch.

Si no te convence, supongo que el mejor abono liquido que yo conozco es el de lombrices.

Un saludo


----------



## clinadin (5 Jul 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Si te sirve de algo, hay un tipo de agricultura que se llama agricultura sintropica, que estudia entre otras cosas, los estratos de cada arbol.
> 
> Han demostrado que, si pones dos plantas que compiten por el mismo estrato (o sea, por la ocupación del mismo espacio vital) la planta más desarrollada hace que la de menor de tamaño no se pueda desarrollar, porque es un sinsentido meter energia a algo que no va a ningun lado.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por la explicación!!!! No conocía el concepto de agricultura sintropica, pero va en la línea de lo que yo pensaba, que esa zona ya está enraizada por los árboles antiguos, y el desarrollo de árboles nuevos se hace muy difícil.

Saludos!


----------



## nalal (5 Jul 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la explicación!!!! No conocía el concepto de agricultura sintropica, pero va en la línea de lo que yo pensaba, que esa zona ya está enraizada por los árboles antiguos, y el desarrollo de árboles nuevos se hace muy difícil.
> 
> Saludos!



recuerda que en arboles viejos la poda es imprescindible para rejuvenecer las raices y darle más potencia al arbol. Hay frutales que crecen bien debajo de otros arboles, como el café, el limon, la lima, la naranja, o el kiwi. Pero si pones por ejemplo, un mango de 10 años, al lado de uno de 2 años, claro, los dos ocupan el mismo estrato vital, no tendria sentido que el de 2 años se pudiera desarrollar, para qué? la naturaleza es sabia al final y prioriza energias.

Recuerda que eso no quiere decir que tengas que tener monocultivo de mango! todo lo contrario. Mira para que veas unas imagenes de como son los huertos en sistema de agricultura sintropica


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Jul 2020)

Tengo una bañera de sobra. ¿que puedo plantar ahi que no sea nada con THC?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Jul 2020)

Hortalizas. O cualquier cosa que sea comestible.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (7 Jul 2020)

Después de varios veranos plantando tomates cherry en macetohuerto (macetas de 20/30 litros y alguna jardinera gorda) a orillas del Cantábrico, esta temporada que estoy en el Mediterráneo con acceso a terreno he plantado lo mismo en huerto.

Es la primera vez que lo hago en tierra y empecé un poco al tuntún, así que miau. Pero parece que la cosa avanza, están creciendo los cabrones que meten miedo.

También es brutal lo del clima, hace cosa de un mes que no llueve por aquí. Eso sí, hongos ni olerlos. Pero orugas (supongo que la tuta absoluta, pero cuando reparé en ellas estaban como penes las cabronas) y demás alimañas para aburrir. Apliqué el bacilo de Turingia el otro día y aunque sigue habiendo agujeros en las hojas no he vuelto a verlas en mis expediciones nocturnas.

Gran descubrimiento, por cierto, lo de acolchar con paja. Antes tenía que regar a diario, y ahora aguanta el tema dos o tres días. Los payeses son gente sabia.

También me están dando por el culo las albahacas, todas a punto de floración. Decapito unas cuantas regularmente, pero ya voy a dejarlo por imposible. ¿Habrá mucha diferencia entre una fase y otra para su función de planta auxiliar? No las uso para nada más.

Ya subiré photos si os interesa y tal, haciéndome cargo de que esto no es un foro petardo tipo infojardín.


----------



## nalal (7 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Después de varios veranos plantando tomates cherry en macetohuerto (macetas de 20/30 litros y alguna jardinera gorda) a orillas del Cantábrico, esta temporada que estoy en el Mediterráneo con acceso a terreno he plantado lo mismo en huerto.
> 
> Es la primera vez que lo hago en tierra y empecé un poco al tuntún, así que miau. Pero parece que la cosa avanza, están creciendo los cabrones que meten miedo.
> 
> ...



Grande, me interesa mucho saber tu punto de vista entre mediterraneo y Cantabrico. Yo planto en Valencia, y además planto en secano, no riego, pero es necesario tener un minimo de mulch, en mi caso no uso paja porque no la puedo conseguir gratis, uso restos de poda triturada.

Sobre las albahacas, viviran hasta que venga la helada, depende de cuan de cerca estes de la costa puede que no se mueran y te aguanten el invierno, porque en teoria son perennes, así que si vas cortando las flores tienes albahaca para rato.

Un saludo y palante


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (7 Jul 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Un saludo y palante



Ya os iré contando. Como digo es la primera vez que planto en tierra madre, así que no tendría mucho criterio para comparar.

El planteamiento que hice en un principio fue algo así:







Y esto es lo que había el otro día, a falta de ultimar algunas cosas (poner tutores que faltan y demás):







edit: no sé qué coño pasa con las imágenes.












Por cierto, que como la tierra tiene poca profundidad alguno de los tutores baila, y me puede dar problemas gordos en cuanto las plantas cojan más entidhac. Había pensado ir afirmándolos echando más tierra alrededor, ya iré viendo.


----------



## nalal (7 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Ya os iré contado. Como digo es la primera vez que planto en tierra madre, así que no tendría mucho criterio para comparar.
> 
> El planteamiento que hice en un principio fue algo así:
> 
> ...



bueno, yo no uso tutores de ninguna clase en las tomateras las dejo que se arrastren y de momento van muy bien, si es como crecen en la naturaleza no debería ser obligatorio entutorarlas. quiero decir, hazlo pero que no se acaba el mundo si no estan entutoradas. no cogeran hongos porque aqui no llueve.


----------



## Mitsou (7 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Ya os iré contando. Como digo es la primera vez que planto en tierra madre, así que no tendría mucho criterio para comparar.
> 
> El planteamiento que hice en un principio fue algo así:
> 
> ...



Si no puedes clavar los tutores siempre puedes hacer una "estructura" tipo mesa con varillas o pvc para que se aguante por si misma, porque si no en cuanto crezcan un poco te van a tirar el tutor. El forero nalal comenta que el no necesita entutorar, en mi caso (cantábrico) es imprescindible por la humedad, siempre puedes entutorar casi todos y dejar alguno suelto para ver el resultado y en función de eso el año siguiente ya decides


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Jul 2020)

Mis tres tomateras cherry han invadido la terraza, 4 mt de largo por 1,2 de ancho y solo puedo pasar pegándolas a la pared o a la barandilla y entrando de canto de medio lao para regarlas 5 o 6 veces diarias en tiestos de 12lt a razón de litro y medio cada vez a cada una, miden 80 a 90 cm de altas y están forradas , puede haber mas de 300tomates de todo tamaño y flores entre capullos recien formados y flores ya adultas y viejas puede haber 600 o 700 yo que sé, y todas acaban fecundadas entre los insectos, el viento y yo dándolas de tobas por la gloria de mi madre que locura.

La putada es que si me ausento unas 4 horas sin regar se empiezan a marchitar y si es a plena hora de sol se empiezan a morir ápices com o ya me ha pasado y me van a tener esclavizao si no monto un sistema de riego.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (8 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> La putada es que si me ausento unas 4 horas sin regar se empiezan a marchitar y si es a plena hora de sol se empiezan a morir ápices com o ya me ha pasado y me van a tener esclavizao si no monto un sistema de riego.



Para tomateras indeterminadas, mínimo 20 litros por contenedor.

¿No puedes pasarlas a una maceta más grande o jardinera o algo? Con algo de pericia igual se puede sacar el cepellón entero y sumergirlo en un amplio mar de esponjoso sustrato.

Edito:
Vale, parece que no tienes mucho espacio para malabarismos. Pero creo que a una mala podrías intentar meterlas todas juntas en una jardinera gorda. O aunque hubiera que sacrificar alguna, al menos no te pasarías el día regando.

Edit bis: 
Joder, ¿y ponerles debajo una bandeja grande o una palangana o algo así? O introducirlas en un caldero/olla aunque fuese. Echarías agua en ella y ya la irían chupando. Un tiesto de 12 litros cabría sin problemas, y no debe ser muy complicado moverlos.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Para tomateras indeterminadas, mínimo 20 litros por contenedor.
> 
> ¿No puedes pasarlas a una maceta más grande o jardinera o algo? Con algo de pericia igual se puede sacar el cepellón entero y sumergirlo en un amplio mar de esponjoso sustrato.
> 
> ...



Razón llevas y es lo que debería haber hecho, ponerlas desde el principio en macetones de 20 lt, ahora ya no quiero transplantar y me es dificil sí por espacio y por todo, las soluciones para que chupen se quedan cortas y son mucha parafernalia en este caso.

Creo que voy poner un sistema de riego externo como este que no necesita grifo y aun asi habrá que rellenar el depósito a diario como poco.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Jul 2020)

Tengo de esos conos Jap, y al ritmo con que se tragan el agua estas tomateras y la posición en que están que les pega el sol desde que sale hasta las 3 de la tarde, segun la experiencia que tengo con los conos en otras plantas otros años , se quedarían bastante cortos ademas de necesitar garrafas de 5 lt cada uno al menos, creo que es mejor el sistema de riego con un"serón" de 50 lt que tengo lleno de agua puesto en el suelo en medio de las 3 macetas y que reparta de ahí.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Jul 2020)

Aparte de los conos cerámicos que te han comentado, está lo de las botellas con un agujerillo en la tapa (o conito de plástico con agujero enroscado donde la tapa). Y aunque visto tu caso no creo que te sirva de mucho, una buena capa de bolas de arlita por encima del sustrato ayuda a retener humedad. Digo arlita como podría ser cualquier pedrusco, la ventaja de la arlita es que pesa poco y se distribuye bien.


----------



## Mitsou (8 Jul 2020)

además de la arlita ,aunque no pegue el sol directamente en la maceta ponle algún tipo de acolchado, que evita evaporación


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2020)

nalal dijo:


> bueno, yo no uso tutores de ninguna clase en las tomateras las dejo que se arrastren y de momento van muy bien, si es como crecen en la naturaleza no debería ser obligatorio entutorarlas. quiero decir, hazlo pero que no se acaba el mundo si no estan entutoradas. no cogeran hongos porque aqui no llueve.



Eso no es del todo así, hay tomates rastreros y de mata baja, que puedes no entutorar, pero los de mata alta o crecimiento indeterminado sí debes.

Por otro lado, el tomate no crece en la naturaleza, es una especie que el hombre ha ido moldeando a partir de un antepasado que sí es silvestre. No hay tomates silvestres igual que no hay gallinas silvestres, no pueden sobrevivir sin el hombre.


----------



## bric (8 Jul 2020)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Eso no es del todo así, hay tomates rastreros y de mata baja, que puedes no entutorar, pero los de mata alta o crecimiento indeterminado sí debes.
> 
> Por otro lado, el tomate no crece en la naturaleza, es una especie que el hombre ha ido moldeando a partir de un antepasado que sí es silvestre. No hay tomates silvestres igual que no hay gallinas silvestres, no pueden sobrevivir sin el hombre.



Hace unos meses habría estado de acuerdo con tu afirmación, pero un día arrancando hierbas que salen entre las rendijas de las piedras de mi patio vi lo que parecía un brote de tomatera, y la dejé crecer a ver que era. Efectivamente, era una tomatera, y va cargada de tomates. Una planta que salió sola y que se las ha apañado sola. Queda un poco rara siendo la única planta que hay en el empedrado del patio, pero ahí está, aguantando como una campeona.


----------



## nalal (8 Jul 2020)

bric dijo:


> Hace unos meses habría estado de acuerdo con tu afirmación, pero un día arrancando hierbas que salen entre las rendijas de las piedras de mi patio vi lo que parecía un brote de tomatera, y la dejé crecer a ver que era. Efectivamente, era una tomatera, y va cargada de tomates. Una planta que salió sola y que se las ha apañado sola. Queda un poco rara siendo la única planta que hay en el empedrado del patio, pero ahí está, aguantando como una campeona.



Tengo todos los tomates indeterminados creciendo sin ningun apoyo y estan sanisimos... Muchas veces en el huerto uno no hace cosas porque algun iluminado le dice que es imposible, y al final resulta que si es posible si.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Jul 2020)

podeis comprar hidrogel de ese que son como cristales y mezclarlo con la tierra para que aguante un poco más el agua. pero ya para el año que viene. El acolchado ayuda mucho también, además de que sombrea el terreno y no se calienta tanto que si el suelo se pone muy caliente las raices pueden tener problemas para tomar nutrientes.

otra cosa con la paja del acolchado: si no vais a sembrar nada despues durante meses, podeis incorporarla al terreno para mejorar textura, aireación etc... pero si pensais plantar de seguido no lo hagais pues bloqueareis el nitrógeno disponible en el suelo.

los cherrys es buena práctica limpiar los chupones, dejadles 3 o 4 o 5 tallos nada más así aligerais la planta y los tomates son más gordos. si los dejais a su puta bola aquello se hace la selva y los tomates acaban pareciendo canicas.


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2020)

bric dijo:


> Hace unos meses habría estado de acuerdo con tu afirmación, pero un día arrancando hierbas que salen entre las rendijas de las piedras de mi patio vi lo que parecía un brote de tomatera, y la dejé crecer a ver que era. Efectivamente, era una tomatera, y va cargada de tomates. Una planta que salió sola y que se las ha apañado sola. Queda un poco rara siendo la única planta que hay en el empedrado del patio, pero ahí está, aguantando como una campeona.



No confundas, una cosa es que una planta crezca en cualquier sitio, yo he llegado a coger un tomate de una planta que nació entre la separación de dos plaquetas del patio, y otra que tú la cultives para comer o que colonicen la naturaleza.

Una planta grande no entutorada va a tener mucha más tendencia a romper ramas y desgajar ramas, estando más expuesta a enfermedades y parásitos, lo mismo sucede al doblarse y quedar la propia planta tocando con sus hojas y tallo el suelo.

En el norte eso es directamente impensable por la humedad, pero en el sur tampoco es recomendable por el riego.Que algunas van tirar para arriba y producir, desde luego, pero si pones 10 plantas y la mitad se mueren, y la otra mitad dan la mitad de lo que deberían, habrá a quien le valga y a quien no.

Con crecimiento indeterminado hablo de tomateras que pueden llegar sin problema al 1'80 de altura. Y esto es cosa mía, no digo que no sea posible, pero no me imagino tener tomates de 1kg sin amarrar a tutores.


----------



## nalal (8 Jul 2020)

Abro melon: Plataneras, vale la pena plantarlas en la peninsula? Alguien ha conseguido producir un buen racimo? 

En Valencia donde estoy, por horas de sol, se podría dar perfectamente, y viviendo cerca de la costa no me las imagino muriendose por una helada la verdad. 

¿opiones de gente que lo haya intentado?


----------



## Guanotopía (8 Jul 2020)

En Valencia no deberías tener problema, incluso me suena que había alguna variedad bastante común por la zona. Si no sabes de nadie que la tenga, siempre puedes buscar alguna variedad más adaptada al frío que Cavendish, no por el frío en si, sino por asegurarte la maduración correcta.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jul 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Abro melon: Plataneras, vale la pena plantarlas en la peninsula? Alguien ha conseguido producir un buen racimo?
> 
> En Valencia donde estoy, por horas de sol, se podría dar perfectamente, y viviendo cerca de la costa no me las imagino muriendose por una helada la verdad.
> 
> ¿opiones de gente que lo haya intentado?



Creo recordar que el tipo de La Huerta de Iván tiene algunos vídeos sobre plataneras en Valencia, pero no sé si le habrán llegado a dar. Francamente lo veo un poco complicado, pero ni lo he intentado, ni soy de la zona, así que poco te puedo decir.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jul 2020)

Repaso general del huerto:

Me tienen mosqueado los calabacines este año: flores a saco, pero muchos frutos que no llegan a colmo, y los que tiran van más lentos de lo normal. Otros años por estas fechas ya había cogido alguna docena...Curiosamente, los que mejor van son unos que puse a finales de mayo casi ya por hacer la gracia. Dicen por aquí los paisanos que no es año de calabacines y va a ser cierto. 

Las calabazas yo creo que van algo mejor, aunque también se ha jodido algún fruto. Lo que crecen las hijaputas de las matas.

Las tomateras cuajaditas, especialmente los cherry y cherry pera, pero les está costando madurar, a este paso no los cato en julio. 

Los pepinos están cojonudos y ya he cortado los primeros, me están gustando especialmente los pepinillos, tempranos y muy productivos.

Los pimientos a lo suyo, echando mata y las primeras flores. Siempre vienen tarde por estos lares. Las guindillas van más adelantadas y para la semana que viene ya cortaré una tanda.

Las cebollas sembradas de bulbo un poco bluff. Las puse en marzo y la mitad ya las he quitado por haber secado o porque se subían a flor. Están muy buenas, pero se han quedado la mayoría bastante canijas. Ideales para ensalada o encurtir, eso sí. Para otra vez volvemos a los plantines.

Las de hoja, salvo alguna acelga de semilla propia, todas se han ido a flor. Lógicamente. Amortizadas de todas formas.

De otras cosas, pues las parras bien cargadas, las coles varias lentas como su puta madre (con lo que ocupan...), los girasoles infestados de hormigas (diatomeas mis cojones), los physalis sanotes y los puerros a su rollo. 

En fin, ya se pone la cosa a tope, en breve comenzamos con el reparto de víveres a las visitas.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Jul 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Repaso general del huerto:
> 
> Me tienen mosqueado los calabacines este año: flores a saco, pero muchos frutos que no llegan a colmo, y los que tiran van más lentos de lo normal. Otros años por estas fechas ya había cogido alguna docena...Curiosamente, los que mejor van son unos que puse a finales de mayo casi ya por hacer la gracia. Dicen por aquí los paisanos que no es año de calabacines y va a ser cierto.
> 
> ...




A mis tomates cherry pera tambien les cuesta madurar, solo un racimo está anaranjándose por abajo. 

Les voy a nutrir con extra de potasio a ver.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Jul 2020)

Lo estoy llevando más o menos bien el tema del riego, pero por poder puede. Lo raro es que le está pasando a más gente, incluido mi padre, y ese huerto sí tiene agua regular y abundante fuera de toda duda.

Había pensado en echarle la culpa a las hormigas, que hay millones correteando por las matas, pero no parecen atacar a los frutos.


----------



## nalal (10 Jul 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Lo estoy llevando más o menos bien el tema del riego, pero por poder puede. Lo raro es que le está pasando a más gente, incluido mi padre, y ese huerto sí tiene agua regular y abundante fuera de toda duda.
> 
> Había pensado en echarle la culpa a las hormigas, que hay millones correteando por las matas, pero no parecen atacar a los frutos.



Yo también tengo muchisimas hormigas en los carabacines, ¿qué leches hacen ahi?


----------



## Mitsou (10 Jul 2020)

para las hormigas yo hice una trampa de arroz que vi en un vídeo (creo que de la huerta de iván) y funcionó bien


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Jul 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Yo también tengo muchisimas hormigas en los carabacines, ¿qué leches hacen ahi?



Yo tengo calabazas y las hormigas se me comen el polen de las flores.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (12 Jul 2020)

¿Alguien tiene tomates cherry y ya se ha comido algo?, o al menos que se vea que están madurando?, yo tengo alguno como ciruelas de gordos pero ni patrás hoija, mas verdes que las espinacas.


----------



## nalal (12 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene tomates cherry y ya se ha comido algo?, o al menos que se vea que están madurando?, yo tengo alguno como ciruelas de gordos pero ni patrás hoija, mas verdes que las espinacas.



En Valencia al menos, yo y las personas que conzoco, estamos con los tomates verdes, aun no he comido ni uno.


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Jul 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene tomates cherry y ya se ha comido algo?, o al menos que se vea que están madurando?, yo tengo alguno como ciruelas de gordos pero ni patrás hoija, mas verdes que las espinacas.



Yo tengo de esos de colgar, que usamos para untar el pan y también para la ensalada, y recién ahora han empezado a ponerse amarillos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Jul 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo tengo calabazas y las hormigas se me comen el polen de las flores.



Pues ahora que lo dices, puede venir de ahí el problema de mis calabacines, que por cierto ahora veo también en las calabazas.

Por lo que he estado viendo, es cosa de insuficiente polinización, lo cual no me cuadraba de primeras, porque tengo la suerte de contar con mucho abejorro y bichos del estilo. Pero sí he visto flores llenas de hormigas, y quizás sea menos inocuo de lo que pensaba. Ahora bien, hay que reconocer que la cosa ha mejorado algo, pero hay 3 matas en concreto (de las primeras que puse) que siguen con el mismo problema y no me hacen un fruto en condiciones.


El tema hormigas lo tengo complicado sobre todo por las características del lugar, más bien porque el vecino tiene la parcela abandonada y debe haber un trillón de hormigueros ahí, con lo que vienen a pagarme las pensiones a mi lado. Las diatomeas se cargan las que pillan, pero en cuanto te descuidas unas horas vuelves a ver enormes filas, me habré jodido 2 kilos en un mes (espolvoreado o diluido) y la diferencia es muy leve. Probaré con el arroz machacado a ver si hace algo... También se la suda el tema aromáticas que supuestamente las repelen, las tías se pasean tan pichis entre las lavandas, las mentas, las cebollas y ajos, al tomillo me lo tienen infestado de pulgón, igual con algunas caléndulas. 

Al pobre ciruelo lo he tenido que podar a lo bestia porque hubo un momento en que literalmente llovían hormigas y melaza de pulgón como se moviera una rama, y dos manzanos pequeñitos han pasado a mejor vida. Ni jabón potásico, ni diatomea diluida, ni purín de hortigas ni hostias. Miedo me están dando los almendros, y sobre todo los plantines de endrino que este otoño irán a tierra.

Tampoco quiero exterminarlas, ni hacer guerra química a lo bestia, pero coño, que se comporten un poco...


----------



## nalal (13 Jul 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices, puede venir de ahí el problema de mis calabacines, que por cierto ahora veo también en las calabazas.
> 
> Por lo que he estado viendo, es cosa de insuficiente polinización, lo cual no me cuadraba de primeras, porque tengo la suerte de contar con mucho abejorro y bichos del estilo. Pero sí he visto flores llenas de hormigas, y quizás sea menos inocuo de lo que pensaba. Ahora bien, hay que reconocer que la cosa ha mejorado algo, pero hay 3 matas en concreto (de las primeras que puse) que siguen con el mismo problema y no me hacen un fruto en condiciones.
> 
> ...



Tal cual, estoy en las mismas, vive y deja vivir, pero la temporada pasada se me llevaron 50 euros en semillas las muy cabronas, deben tener reservas hasta el año 3000. Las eché unos 2 kilos de arroz, pero mi terreno es en una zona de montaña, con absolutamente todos los terrenos perdidos menos el mio, yo soy el ocupa segun su vision.


----------



## Mitsou (14 Jul 2020)

Joer, los calabacines ahora porque la huerta la tengo en casa pero cuando la tenía en el pueblo y sólo podía ir de viernes en viernes, de una semana para otra aquello crecía en plan mutante 

Para los tomates me recomendaron que antes de cogerlos, dar un poco de estrés hídrico a la planta, que cogían más sabor así. Lo probaré un poco más adelante que de momento con tan poco sol/calor que hizo, los tomates empiezan a coger cuerpo ahora


----------



## Egam (20 Jul 2020)

No me he leido todo el hilo.
Alguien ha pensado en huertos hidroponicos / aeroponicos? Parecen tener un rendimiento muy alto


----------



## kerevienteya (20 Jul 2020)

Egam dijo:


> No me he leido todo el hilo.
> Alguien ha pensado en huertos hidroponicos / aeroponicos? Parecen tener un rendimiento muy alto



El coste es muy alto. No solo la infraestructura, el día a día. Bombas, productos para el agua, fertilizantes, oligoelementos, antihongos, control bacterias...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jul 2020)

kerevienteya dijo:


> El coste es muy alto. No solo la infraestructura, el día a día. Bombas, productos para el agua, fertilizantes, oligoelementos, antihongos, control bacterias...



Me voy ha presentar.
Soy el pagesitofeliz, que además de wapo y con posibles me gustan las mujeres por lo que siempre he tenido dos una para cada día laborable y otra para los domingos y fiestas de guardar.
En fin, aquí mis posibles.
De momento cuatro tomateras.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Me voy ha presentar.
> Soy el pagesitofeliz, que además de wapo y con posibles me gustan las mujeres por lo que siempre he tenido dos una para cada día laborable y otra para los domingos y fiestas de guardar.
> En fin, aquí mis posibles.
> De momento cuatro tomateras.



Antes que nada mi opinión sobre lo que pienso de la agricultura.
Ademas de ser aburrido y cansino de cojones, hay que ser muy másoca dedicarse a la agricultura y más si es por pura supervivencia, otra cosa es cuando uno dispone de posibles y hace tanto y cuanto le sale dels collons y va cuando quiere y cosecha lo que le place y cuando quiere, del contrario es un coñazo.
Entre otras cosas todo el mundo te admira pero absolutamente nadie se ofrece ha sacarte las malas hierbas.
Mas de una vez he llevado ha algún urbanita al huerto y ni siquiera se ha molestado en coger el fruto de la planta.
Segun dicen los pageses profesionales un hortelano es un pages ocioso 
Quien se crea que el huerto ecológico es más rentable y produce mas fruta o verduras que los campos de producción intensiva es que nunca ha visto ni ha tenido un huerto o del contrario confunde la albahaca o el perejil con el cannabis o la maría.
En fin.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jul 2020)

pasaba-por-aqui dijo:


> La mejor opcion es plantar variedades resistentes al fusarium (por ejemplo, RAF no significa otra cosa que *R*esistente *A*l *F*usarium). Es un problema grave en zonas calidas y dificil de erradicar.
> 
> Otra opcion es injertar sobre variedades resistentes. Los tomates son faciles de injertar.
> 
> Un consejo ... intenta siempre empezar tus plantas de semilla. Te evitaras introducir algun hongo y algun virus al huerto.



De verdad alguien injerta las tomateras? 
Desde cuando los hongos y los virus son nocivos en un huerto y no digamos sembrar tomateras ha partir de semillas,ya desde hace decadas que se suelen comprar los planzones en un viveros y su valor no llega a dos céntimos de euro.
Este año he decidido sembrar las semillas que me quedaban de otros años y no veas la diferencia de las tomateras transgénicas o las de mis semillas ni comparacion.
Por si alguien duda de que de la mugre y la mierda de las gallinas, cerdos y conejos y las frutas descompuestas y podridas son el mejor abono para un huerto y para muestra este depósito que tengo de unos tres mil litros de la mejor estiercol o podredumbre que he podido conseguir desde hace tres años.
Tambien es verdad que cuando esté deposito suele oler peor que el pagesitofeliz es que hay que vaciarlo y volverlo ha llenar de todas formas no pasaría nada si el pagesitofeliz no se duchara,el estiercol seguiría siendo el mejor.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jul 2020)

rory dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Injertar tomate en pimiento o berenjena?
> 
> Explícate, por favor.



Que se explique, que se explique, no le veo lo práctico y menos lo razonable.
Pero será, aun que lo veo un poco raro con poner semillas de la planta que quieres.
Si es verdad que antes se plantaban las almendras amargas por cuestion de economía y después los patrones se tenían que insertar con la aguja, pero esto ha pasado a la historia.
En fin ,cuenta,cuenta.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que se explique, que se explique, no le veo lo práctico y menos lo razonable.
> Pero será, aun que lo veo un poco raro con poner semillas de la planta que quieres.
> Si es verdad que antes se plantaban las almendras amargas por cuestion de economía y después los patrones se tenían que insertar con la aguja, pero esto ha pasado a la historia.
> En fin ,cuenta,cuenta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 Jul 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> Joer, los calabacines ahora porque la huerta la tengo en casa pero cuando la tenía en el pueblo y sólo podía ir de viernes en viernes, de una semana para otra aquello crecía en plan mutante
> 
> Para los tomates me recomendaron que antes de cogerlos, dar un poco de estrés hídrico a la planta, que cogían más sabor así. Lo probaré un poco más adelante que de momento con tan poco sol/calor que hizo, los tomates empiezan a coger cuerpo ahora



déjate de estresar a las tomateras que rajas los tomates, y de postre peseta


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (24 Jul 2020)

Mis cherrys ya van madurando, he pillao 10 listos para comer y están ricos de sabor y huelen bien pero los cabrones parecen armadillos, que piel mas dura copón.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Jul 2020)

Buenas, esto sigue adelante.

Los jodidos vegetales han crecido y ya tienen algún fruto comestible, pero su aspecto no es el más saludable del mundo. Supongo que será por los calores asquerosos y demás. Agua no les falta, cada dos o tres días los riego, y parecen aguantar bien.























Para reducir los bailes de los tutores, he trasladado algunos fuera del sembrado (donde había hundido el terreno), los enterré y aseguré después con una especie de túmulos de tierra. A ver si dura el apaño.








Para aprovechar algunos chupones suculentos estoy poniendo tutores auxiliares, para hacer algunas tomateras bicéfalas e incluso tricéfalas.








Hay hojas bastante arrugadas y enrolladas, no sé si será por el calor o qué.













También hay unas pintas oscuras en las hojas sobre todo inferiores de las tomateras, ¿hongos? En la foto no se aprecia muy bien, pero os podéis hacer una idea.
Algo chungo del todo y letal no parece.







Edito y añado:









nalal dijo:


> Grande, me interesa mucho saber tu punto de vista entre mediterraneo y Cantabrico.



Como ya comenté, no hay mucho que reseñar, al margen del clima, etc.

Sí me ha llamado la atención el tema bichos/plagas; no he vuelto a ver orugas, pero sí algo que creo que son pulgones.

Tendré que volver a echar aceite de neem con jabón potásico.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Jul 2020)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Buenas, esto sigue adelante.
> 
> Los jodidos vegetales han crecido y ya tienen algún fruto comestible, pero su aspecto no es el más saludable del mundo. Supongo que será por los calores asquerosos y demás. Agua no les falta, cada dos o tres días los riego, y parecen aguantar bien.
> 
> ...



Quería reprenderte , pero mejor te pongo una panorámica del huerto de un profesional con casta, además Catalan y con pedigrí en cuestión de tomateras Y demas verduras.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Quería reprenderte , pero mejor te pongo una panorámica del huerto de un profesional con casta, además Catalan y con pedigrí en cuestión de tomateras Y demas verduras.



Lo de echar aceite de neem con jabon potasico.
La verdad todo un lujazo, sera un desparasitador de pulgones muy ecológico , aún que yo de no explicarseme con toda clase de detalles segurísimo más bien lo usaría para aliñar las tomates.
No quisiera te lo tomaras ha mal pero es lo más raro que he oído en más de dos mil años que es lo que lleva mi estirpe laborando en el campo y en sí el huerto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Jul 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Lo de echar aceite de neem con jabon potasico.
> La verdad todo un lujazo, sera un desparasitador de pulgones muy ecológico , aún que yo de no explicarseme con toda clase de detalles segurísimo más bien lo usaría para aliñar las tomates.
> No quisiera te lo tomaras ha mal pero es lo más raro que he oído en más de dos mil años que es lo que lleva mi estirpe laborando en el campo y en sí el huerto.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (29 Jul 2020)

Tengo un trabajo de berdhac, la huerta es mi hobby.

Cualquier día de estos les echo cocaína a las tomateras, a ver qué tal reaccionan.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Jul 2020)

Las hojas de las tomateras cuando mucha calor se arrugan, de todas formas para las hojas de las tomateras y demás verduras lo mejor y por norma se suele poner azufre en polvo,amarillo y también asulfatarlas con sulfato de cobre, azul.


----------



## srdome (29 Jul 2020)

Pues yo con el jabón potásico del Mercadona este año me olvidado de los pulgones, pero yo no le he hechado aceite de nem


----------



## pagesitofeliz (30 Jul 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Pues yo con el jabón potásico del Mercadona este año me olvidado de los pulgones, pero yo no le he hechado aceite de nem



También es verdad que cuando solían infectarse las tomateras de la mosca blanca, un día me aconsejaron poner una cucharada sopera de jabón en polvo en un litro de agua y me fue de maravilla, habia usado todas clases de insecticidas y como que no.
En fin,


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (30 Jul 2020)

Vuelvo al hilo después de años, ya que en breve volveré a tener huerto, voy pillando sitio


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Jul 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Vuelvo al hilo después de años, ya que en breve volveré a tener huerto, voy pillando sitio



Pasa , pasa, pero piensa que la temporada ya está medio pasada , a partir de Agosto como no te feries un invernadero como el pagesitofeliz poco verde vas ha comer.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (31 Jul 2020)

En mi zona, baix llobregat, se ponen bastantes cosas a finales de agosto y en septiembre. Habas seguro que pondré. Algunas hortalizas y probare cebollas y zanahorias.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Jul 2020)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> En mi zona, baix llobregat, se ponen bastantes cosas a finales de agosto y en septiembre. Habas seguro que pondré. Algunas hortalizas y probare cebollas y zanahorias.



Muy posiblemente cebollas y zanahorias aún , pero habas más bien creo que no.
Claro que estoy hablando de Lleida y el Baix llobregat cae un pelin fuera de Barcelona y de Lleida no veas.
En fin, que te vaya de bonito.
Tambien es verdad que hasta el gato colabora abonando el huerto.


----------



## srdome (31 Jul 2020)

Yo las habas y guisantes las puse en septiembre en Madrid y se dieron, compre la planta.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Ago 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Yo las habas y guisantes las puse en septiembre en Madrid y se dieron, compre la planta.



Se suelen sembrar en invierno pero mejor febrero marzo pasadas las heladas del contrario el frío las mata , aunque después rebroten.
Los guisantes los he sembrado hoy precisamente.


HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices, puede venir de ahí el problema de mis calabacines, que por cierto ahora veo también en las calabazas.
> 
> Por lo que he estado viendo, es cosa de insuficiente polinización, lo cual no me cuadraba de primeras, porque tengo la suerte de contar con mucho abejorro y bichos del estilo. Pero sí he visto flores llenas de hormigas, y quizás sea menos inocuo de lo que pensaba. Ahora bien, hay que reconocer que la cosa ha mejorado algo, pero
> 
> ...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Ago 2020)

srdome dijo:


> Yo las habas y guisantes las puse en septiembre en Madrid y se dieron, compre la planta.



Se suelen sembrar en invierno pero mejor febrero marzo pasadas las heladas del contrario el frío las mata , aunque después rebroten.
Los guisantes los he sembrado hoy precisamente.


srdome dijo:


> Yo las habas y guisantes las puse en septiembre en Madrid y se dieron, compre la planta.



Me ha parecido leer por estos escritos que había un hortelano urbanita que tenía problemas con las hormigas, pues a ver tranquilos que hay varias soluciones una es ponerle un insecticida en polvo para hormigas y los más práctico es poner en una botella gasoil mezclado con agua y poner un poquito en el nido destas hormigas. me es curioso que las hormigas se coman el polen,más bien donde hormigas hay pulgón.
En fin,el próximo consejo lo cobro.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Se suelen sembrar en invierno pero mejor febrero marzo pasadas las heladas del contrario el frío las mata , aunque después rebroten.
> Los guisantes los he sembrado hoy precisamente.
> 
> Me ha parecido leer por estos escritos que había un hortelano urbanita que tenía problemas con las hormigas, pues a ver tranquilos que hay varias soluciones una es ponerle un insecticida en polvo para hormigas y los más práctico es poner en una botella gasoil mezclado con agua y poner un poquito en el nido destas hormigas. me es curioso que las hormigas se coman el polen,más bien donde hormigas hay pulgón.
> En fin,el próximo consejo lo cobro.



Guisantes? Para el otoño? No son de primavera?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Guisantes? Para el otoño? No son de primavera?



Creo que me estás liando, los guisantes se siembran en septiembre hasta enero y se recogen en primavera, las habas en Febrero marzo y las judías mismito que los guisantes.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Creo que me estás liando, los guisantes se siembran en septiembre hasta enero y se recogen en primavera, las habas en Febrero marzo y las judías mismito que los guisantes.



Puede ser. Las judías de todos modos no resisten la lluvia de inverno. Prefiero plantar más tarde


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Puede ser. Las judías de todos modos no resisten la lluvia de inverno. Prefiero plantar más tarde



Collons tiene que ver la lluvia de invierno con la resistencia de una mongeta, a más las judias cuando hay que cocinarlas se humedecen antes y cuando las siembres también.
Otra cosa es que una helada te las mate.
En fin?.


----------



## Mitsou (4 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Me ha parecido leer por estos escritos que había un hortelano urbanita que tenía problemas con las hormigas, pues a ver tranquilos que hay varias soluciones una es ponerle un insecticida en polvo para hormigas y los más práctico es poner en una botella gasoil mezclado con agua y poner un poquito en el nido destas hormigas. me es curioso que las hormigas se coman el polen,más bien donde hormigas hay pulgón.
> En fin,el próximo consejo lo cobro.



Yo puse insecticida en polvo en los bancales y vamos, se lo deben hasta comer. Las soluciones que dependen de localizar el hormiguero tienen ese problema, que el hormiguero no siempre es fácil de localizar porque puede estar en zona de hierba, por eso prefiero intentar las del tipo de que se lleven ellas mismas al hormiguero la "solución"


----------



## pagesitofeliz (4 Ago 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> Yo puse insecticida en polvo en los bancales y vamos, se lo deben hasta comer. Las soluciones que dependen de localizar el hormiguero tienen ese problema, que el hormiguero no siempre es fácil de localizar porque puede estar en zona de hierba, por eso prefiero intentar las del tipo de que se lleven ellas mismas al hormiguero la "solución"



A ver si atino.
Las hormigas no suelen comer lo que recogen, más bien lo almacenan en sus hormigueros y solo comen lo que brota de las semillas que almacenan, lo que sí es cierto es que al pulgón lo suelen ordeñar como si fueran bacas.
las hormigas suelen seguir un rastro, si les pones zotal o gasoil en su ruta pierden la orientación y cambian de ruta.
en fin.


----------



## Mitsou (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver si atino.
> Las hormigas no suelen comer lo que recogen, más bien lo almacenan en sus hormigueros y solo comen lo que brota de las semillas que almacenan, lo que sí es cierto es que al pulgón lo suelen ordeñar como si fueran bacas.
> las hormigas suelen seguir un rastro, si les pones zotal o gasoil en su ruta pierden la orientación y cambian de ruta.
> en fin.



en fin ¿qué?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Creo que me estás liando, los guisantes se siembran en septiembre hasta enero y se recogen en primavera, las habas en Febrero marzo y las judías mismito que los guisantes.



No. Depende de la zona.


----------



## Podrido-Gordova-Samz (5 Ago 2020)

Hay que cuidar las plantas igual que una mujer sin abonos comunistas rojelios de esos que te dejan borrado del subsuelo sin nada de nada sin sobreatocinarlas que ocupa lo contrario sino it's a crazy thing for the fats and the overweight potatoes to do such shame vegetables full of worms y cuidarlas del sol que las hace sudar sino es una lotería y una locura el plantar nada en ninguna columna hervícola.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> No. Depende de la zona.





-Sanz- dijo:


> Hay que cuidar las plantas igual que una mujer sin abonos comunistas rojelios de esos que te dejan borrado del subsuelo sin nada de nada sin sobreatocinarlas que ocupa lo contrario sino it's a crazy thing for the fats and the overweight potatoes to do such shame vegetables full of worms y cuidarlas del sol que las hace sudar sino es una lotería y una locura el plantar nada en ninguna columna hervícola.



En fin, con un amén a mi me vale.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> No. Depende de la zona.



Para mi que depende del clima de la zona.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Para mi que depende del clima de la zona.



De que (micro)clima de España está usted hablando?

Aquí las habas se siembran en noviembre, guisantes en enero y las judías tempranas en Marzo/Abril. (clima continental)


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> en fin ¿qué?



Que supongo que las tuyas son urbanitas y las mias son rurales, por lo que generalmente las rurales viven en sus nidos 
y siempre están muchas y juntas, en cambio en las ciudades tipo barcelona viven en pisos tipo patera y muy dispersas y vete tú a saber donde poderlas localizar a todas.
En fin.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> De que (micro)clima de España está usted hablando?
> 
> Aquí las habas se siembran en noviembre, guisantes en enero y las judías tempranas en Marzo/Abril. (clima continental)



Toda la vida plantando habas y ahora resulta que los hay que se siembran en noviembre.
Muy posiblemente al ser en Lleida y en noviembre hasta marzo suele helar, muy posiblemente sea por eso.
En fin, como tengo un invernadero voy ha probar.
Anda que será por invernadero.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Toda la vida plantando habas y ahora resulta que los hay que se siembran en noviembre.
> Muy posiblemente al ser en Lleida y en noviembre hasta marzo suele helar, muy posiblemente sea por eso.
> En fin, como tengo un invernadero voy ha probar.
> Anda que será por invernadero.



Hablo de la meseta (sur) castellana.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Hablo de la meseta (sur) castellana.



A ver , aver aquí en el norte y más propiamente en Lleida y en Catalan una maseta es una maceta sea castellana o extremeña donde se suelen plantar las plantas. 
Uy , uy creo que somos extranjeros en españa.
Anda que?.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver , aver aquí en el norte y más propiamente en Lleida y en Catalan una maseta es una maceta sea castellana o extremeña donde se suelen plantar las plantas.
> Uy , uy creo que somos extranjeros en españa.
> Anda que?.



Anda usted un poco despistado. Yo vivo en castilla. (meseta central)

Edito. Llevo participando en este hilo hace unos diez años aprox..


----------



## n_flamel (5 Ago 2020)

Los tomates no maduran? causas posibles?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los tomates no maduran? causas posibles?



¿Que les pasa? (todos los tomates maduran, excepto si tienen enfermedades)


----------



## felino66 (5 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los tomates no maduran? causas posibles?



¿Impaciencia?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Anda usted un poco despistado. Yo vivo en castilla. (meseta central)
> 
> Edito. Llevo participando en este hilo hace unos diez años aprox..



Y yo vivo en cataluña y muy cerquita de Andorra.
La verdad que llevo muy poco por estos andurriales en espera que parcheen a enfemenino, por lo que se ve no encuentran por donde se les va el aire y no hay forma de saber donde poner el parche.
En fin, un saludo mesetero de las castillas centrales, de un catalán pero de los buenos de verdad.
Anda que no?.


Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa? (todos los tomates maduran, excepto si tienen enfermedades)



Dice bien rudi, 
Los tomates generalmente suelen madurar unos más tarde o más pronto pero madurar maduran, es muy importante para que maduren más pronto regarlos poco o que les dé mucho el sol y tener paciencia de no estresarté y menos estresarlos.
en fin.


----------



## Mitsou (5 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Que supongo que las tuyas son urbanitas y las mias son rurales, por lo que generalmente las rurales viven en sus nidos
> y siempre están muchas y juntas, en cambio en las ciudades tipo barcelona viven en pisos tipo patera y muy dispersas y vete tú a saber donde poderlas localizar a todas.
> En fin.



Pues no, son rurales, pero yo vivo en el Cantábrico y aquí la tierra no está a la vista por la vegetación, así que localizar un hormiguero no es tan fácil, antes de usar ese tonito de perdonavidas sabelotodo igual te informabas un poco de que hay vida más allá de tu parcela, y no tiene por qué ser igual


----------



## n_flamel (5 Ago 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> ¿Impaciencia?



Jajaja. No. Tardan más de lo normal.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> ¿Que les pasa? (todos los tomates maduran, excepto si tienen enfermedades)



No enferman. Simplemente están verdes


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> No enferman. Simplemente están verdes



Ya madurarán, ten paciencia.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Ago 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> Pues no, son rurales, pero yo vivo en el Cantábrico y aquí la tierra no está a la vista por la vegetación, así que localizar un hormiguero no es tan fácil, antes de usar ese tonito de perdonavidas sabelotodo igual te informabas un poco de que hay vida más allá de tu parcela, y no tiene por qué ser igual



Collons la mitsouvichi se me ha enfadado, vale, bale pues es que en lleida las hormigas las tenemos muy bien educadas y siempre van en fila india y con mirar de donde vienen sabes donde esta el hormogero.
Un saludo Wapa y tu pide que el pagesito te dará , si tiene claro.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Ago 2020)

Para mi gusto muy apelotonados si uno se pudre pasa a los demás. Miscebollas aún son un proyecto.
En mi huerto nace un manantial y este año le ha dado por inundarlo dos veces por lo que en verdura llevo un retraso.


----------



## Mitsou (6 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Collons la mitsouvichi se me ha enfadado, vale, bale pues es que en lleida las hormigas las tenemos muy bien educadas y siempre van en fila india y con mirar de donde vienen sabes donde esta el hormogero.
> Un saludo Wapa y tu pide que el pagesito te dará , si tiene claro.



lo dicho, eres un paleto que no ve más allá de sus narices y cree que sabe de todo en todas circunstancias
anda a pastar


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Ago 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> lo dicho, eres un paleto que no ve más allá de sus narices y cree que sabe de todo en todas circunstancias
> anda a pastar



Otro que no colabora a la vez que me ha calado, supongo que saves aquel que dice el que hace lo que puede no está obligado a más.
En fin?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Ago 2020)

El manantial está canalizado, pero cuando en Lleida y mas en las garrigas, al lado del “ segria” , suele llover poco o nada pero esta año le ha dado por hacerlo dos veces y ya ves.
Solo se salvó el gallo, lo demás todo a tomar por el culo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (7 Ago 2020)

Te las puedo guardar en un sitio más ventilado y adecuado. 
Solo que no soy de fiar, pero en lo de que se conserven frescas lo garantizó.
En fin?


----------



## judas iskariote (8 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Creo que me estás liando, los guisantes se siembran en septiembre hasta enero y se recogen en primavera, las habas en Febrero marzo y las judías mismito que los guisantes.



Las habas en navarra las ponemos para el Pilar...y se empiezan a cojer en febrero o marzo hasta mayo


----------



## judas iskariote (8 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Pasa , pasa, pero piensa que la temporada ya está medio pasada , a partir de Agosto como no te feries un invernadero como el pagesitofeliz poco verde vas ha comer.



Nada, solo puede poner coliflor, berza, brócoli, achicoria, alcachofas, cardos, lechugas, escarola, acelgas, borrajas....etc...etc...


----------



## amigodemisamigos (9 Ago 2020)

Para las hormigas y babosas probad a mezclar tierra de diatomeas (molida) a razón de 30/35g por metro cuadrado, no más o os cargaréis las lombrices también. 

Es natural y morirán todas, no hay riesgo para nosotros.

También sirven para pulgón y otras alimanañas, en este caso micronizada y pulverizada en la planta. En 7/10 días se acaba la plaga.

Además es un buen fertilizante.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Ago 2020)

Para las hormigas nada mejor que el ácido bórico (borox), inocuo para animales domésticos y personas.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (9 Ago 2020)

En sitios determinados mezclado con azúcar y un poquito de agua. (en un recipiente)


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los tomates no maduran? causas posibles?



La más elemental es que necesitan más tiempo. Vigila el riego por si acaso puedes bajarlo un poco...pero vamos, paciencia los primero.


----------



## felino66 (9 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Jajaja. No. Tardan más de lo normal.



Aquí en valencia, he acabado las conservas de tomate hace un par de semanas..(las empecé hace un mes) 

planté el 15 de marzo.


----------



## chocalandro (9 Ago 2020)

¿Cuantas calabazas suelen salir por planta? Plante 2 calabaceras y solo tuve una calabaza por planta...
Las abejan iban de flor en flor polinizando y yo tambien con bastoncillos de ojeras y solo una por planta.
¿Es normal?


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (10 Ago 2020)

Yo ya estoy de tomatitos cherry hasta las bolas, han empezado a madurar unos detras de otros de sopetón y no se que hacer con ellos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Ago 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Aquí en valencia, he acabado las conservas de tomate hace un par de semanas..(las empecé hace un mes)
> 
> planté el 15 de marzo.





chocalandro dijo:


> ¿Cuantas calabazas suelen salir por planta? Plante 2 calabaceras y solo tuve una calabaza por planta...
> Las abejan iban de flor en flor polinizando y yo tambien con bastoncillos de ojeras y solo una por planta.
> ¿Es normal?



la primera remesa de tomateras, casi ya están agotadas aún que en el invernadero hay varias tomateras que aún están ha medío crecer lo mismo que habas ya que un forista me ha convencido que aún se pueden plantar tomateras y habas.
En fin, lo que hace encontrase con agricultores urbanitas, toda la vida de campo y aun no lo se todo.

Esto es un calabazal tengo tres más así y el otro día recogí unas 14 y eran de hacer confitura y no se me ocurrió otra cosa que decir a un familiar que cogiera las que quisiera , las quiso todas o se las llevo todas. ‘
En fin , nunca más .


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Ago 2020)

Cuenta, cuenta o explicate y comparte de ser posible.


----------



## buitrelandia (11 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> la primera remesa de tomateras, casi ya están agotadas aún que en el invernadero hay varias tomateras que aún están ha medío crecer lo mismo que habas ya que un forista me ha convencido que aún se pueden plantar tomateras y habas.
> En fin, lo que hace encontrase con agricultores urbanitas, toda la vida de campo y aun no lo se todo.
> 
> Esto es un calabazal tengo tres más así y el otro día recogí unas 14 y eran de hacer confitura y no se me ocurrió otra cosa que decir a un familiar que cogiera las que quisiera , las quiso todas o se las llevo todas. ‘
> En fin , nunca más .



Esas botellas de agua que se ven en las fotos???. Para ahuyentar topos??


----------



## pagesitofeliz (11 Ago 2020)

buitrelandia dijo:


> Esas botellas de agua que se ven en las fotos???. Para ahuyentar topos??



Hombre ya era hora que alguien me preguntase lo de las botellas, 
Pues no , eso son espanta pájaros y demás vichos.
Y que conste que me lo enseñó ha hacer un gallego ademas de ser un buen hortelano.
Lo de los topos a más de que lo tienen muy difícil ya que mi huerto tiene mucha agua por lo del manantial, además tengo un pozo que el agua está cincuenta centímetros del suelo, además riego con el canal segara garrigas , por lo que los topos lo tiene dificil y aún así tengo una docena de trampas.
En fin.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (11 Ago 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Este parece un buen lugar para preguntar.
> 
> Durante años mi abuela plantó hierbas aromáticas en el jardín de mis padres y con el tiempo empezaron a crecer espontáneamente. Cuando digo años quiero decir ya décadas.
> 
> ...



Supongo que sabras que a las plantas hay que alimentarlas con abono, que yo sepa la urea es muy abrasiva y hay que mezclarla con mucha agua, pero vale, lo más de lo mejor en abono es el kelato de hierro “ sequestrene” todos los grandes terratenientes o agricultores con posibles lo usan y la verdad es inimaginablemente efectivo.
Aun que yo suelo usar un abono compuesto de varios clases de abono creo que se llama cinco en uno, lleva urea, nitrato, amonico , guano y otros fertilizantes químicos.
Tambien hay reconocer que mucha agua no es aconsejable.
Ademas de ser un hortelano muy malo tirando ha peor, tengo una patología que me viene de haber nacido en las garrigas la única comarca que casi nunca que llueve de la provincia de lleida, por lo que cada vez que veo agua riego y la verdad la de veces que se me pudren las raíces de las plantas.
En fin.


----------



## felino66 (12 Ago 2020)

Yo por un lado hago conserva tradicional de pimiento en tarro de cristal, baño maría, etc..., 
y por otro conserva de pimiento congelada; se frien en abundante aceite, lo metes en un tupper 
bien cerrado y al congelador.... es otra opción de conserva, bastante sencilla.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (12 Ago 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Yo por un lado hago conserva tradicional de pimiento en tarro de cristal, baño maría, etc...,
> y por otro conserva de pimiento congelada; se frien en abundante aceite, lo metes en un tupper
> bien cerrado y al congelador.... es otra opción de conserva, bastante sencilla.



Y para que no quede de parte del pages el wapo, un consejo estos tarros mira de ponerlo voca abajo y así queda más hermetico aún que si no están bien cerrados se sale el caldo y estropea el mueble que lo sustenta o almacena.
De nada.


----------



## Domm (12 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Supongo que sabras que a las plantas hay que alimentarlas con abono, que yo sepa la urea es muy abrasiva y hay que mezclarla con mucha agua, pero vale, lo más de lo mejor en abono es el kelato de hierro “ sequestrene” todos los grandes terratenientes o agricultores con posibles lo usan y la verdad es inimaginablemente efectivo.
> Aun que yo suelo usar un abono compuesto de varios clases de abono creo que se llama cinco en uno, lleva urea, nitrato, amonico , guano y otros fertilizantes químicos.
> Tambien hay reconocer que mucha agua no es aconsejable.
> Ademas de ser un hortelano muy malo tirando ha peor, tengo una patología que me viene de haber nacido en las garrigas la única comarca que casi nunca que llueve de la provincia de lleida, por lo que cada vez que veo agua riego y la verdad la de veces que se me pudren las raíces de las plantas.
> En fin.



Gracias.

Es posible que tengas razón, hace ya mucho tiempo desde que abonaron todo el jardín y desde entonces todos los árboles han crecido mucho y seguramente acaparan los nutrientes que necesitan las hierbas aunque tenía por seguro que los tomaban de la profundidad y no de la superficie.

Aquí en invierno llueve mucho durante días seguidos y nunca les había afectado, por eso me parecía extraño. En fin, uno de esos fines de semana volveré a plantar más matas y a ver que pasa.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Ago 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Este parece un buen lugar para preguntar.
> 
> Durante años mi abuela plantó hierbas aromáticas en el jardín de mis padres y con el tiempo empezaron a crecer espontáneamente. Cuando digo años quiero decir ya décadas.
> 
> ...



Humus de lombriz y una pequeña poda a finales de invierno. A las aromáticas mejor no abonar con abono mineral. La poda puede servir como acolchado del suelo.


----------



## Domm (13 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Humus de lombriz y una pequeña poda a finales de invierno. A las aromáticas mejor no abonar con abono mineral. La poda puede servir como acolchado del suelo.



El romero, menta, orégano, salvia y tomillo no creo que necesiten podarse, les cogemos ramas u hojas cada fin de semana para cocinar algo. Tienes razón, creo que empezaron a decaer desde que les echaron urea y algunas se secaron por completo.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Ago 2020)

Domm dijo:


> El romero, menta, orégano, salvia y tomillo no creo que necesiten podarse, les cogemos ramas u hojas cada fin de semana para cocinar algo. Tienes razón, creo que empezaron a decaer desde que les echaron urea y algunas se secaron por completo.
> 
> Gracias y saludos



Todo menos abono mineral. Las aromáticas son unas joyas y medicinales.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 Ago 2020)

La salvia, el romero y el tomillo admiten podas importantes. (rejuvenecen)

Soy amigo de mejorana, tomillo de limón, hierba buena, menta inglesa, albahaca, tomillo salsero,.......ajedrea


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ago 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Es posible que tengas razón, hace ya mucho tiempo desde que abonaron todo el jardín y desde entonces todos los árboles han crecido mucho y seguramente acaparan los nutrientes que necesitan las hierbas aunque tenía por seguro que los tomaban de la profundidad y no de la superficie.
> 
> Aquí en invierno llueve mucho durante días seguidos y nunca les había afectado, por eso me parecía extraño. En fin, uno de esos fines de semana volveré a plantar más matas y a ver que pasa.





Domm dijo:


> El romero, menta, orégano, salvia y tomillo no creo que necesiten podarse, les cogemos ramas u hojas cada fin de semana para cocinar algo. Tienes razón, creo que empezaron a decaer desde que les echaron urea y algunas se secaron por completo.
> 
> Gracias y saludos





Domm dijo:


> Desde luego. Recuerdo que cuando era niño teníamos unas matas de una variedad de menta cuyas hojas tenían los bordes de color blanco. Nunca he vuelto a verlas, las hiedras trepadoras empezaron a crecer en los bordes de las paredes (donde crecían esas mentas) y acabaron con ellas. Ahora no hay ni hiedra ni menta con bordes, pero tenemos otras variedades de menta que van de lujo con el cordero cuando queremos hacer unos buenos gyros.



A ver , a ver, hay muchas maneras de tener un huerto y una de las más correctas es cuidarlo lo mejor posible, acondicionarlas es importante ya que así se le saca más rendimiento y duran más, de dejarlas a su libre albedrío hacen mucho ramaje y no dan mucho fruto. 
Cuando un calabazal está suficiente desarrollado las puntas de las ramas se cortan y así las flores dan mejores calabazas.
Tambien es verdad que todas las plantas tienen su ciclo y con el tiempo caput.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ago 2020)

Domm dijo:


> Desde luego. Recuerdo que cuando era niño teníamos unas matas de una variedad de menta cuyas hojas tenían los bordes de color blanco. Nunca he vuelto a verlas, las hiedras trepadoras empezaron a crecer en los bordes de las paredes (donde crecían esas mentas) y acabaron con ellas. Ahora no hay ni hiedra ni menta con bordes, pero tenemos otras variedades de menta que van de lujo con el cordero cuando queremos hacer unos buenos gyros.



P
No es por nada pero esta alcachofa es una migrante pero en este tiempo y en Lleida como que no las hay. 
Collons tia estos pimientos y estas verengenas me son sospechosas, en cambio el tomate estenaño casi la mitad me han salido como los tuyos arrugados y feos de cojones.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ago 2020)

En fi


Domm dijo:


> Sí, pero no es un huerto. Es un jardín en medio de la ciudad.
> 
> Eso significa que tenemos césped, el perro y demás mascotas corretean libres y se hacen barbacoas con mucha frecuencia en un espacio de tierra reducido.
> 
> Por eso comentaba que con el tiempo han empezado a brotar espontáneamente diferentes especies que ya se han plantado antes. Las más prolíficas son el romero, orégano y varias variedades de menta que crecen en cualquier lugar, y siempre se van renovando con matas nuevas.



En fin un hortelano urbanita.
Esta es mi camino verde que va na mi huerto que no a la ermita.
Lo demás es parte de mis posibles.
A que no habías visto nunca una mascota plantando tomateras?.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (14 Ago 2020)

No me crecen los rábanos abundante agua y sol le estoy dando. Y en 15 días solia estar listo le echo bolas azules de abono?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ago 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> No me crecen los rábanos abundante agua y sol le estoy dando. Y en 15 días solia estar listo le echo bolas azules de abono?



Osease torreviejo.
A ver que recopile, no te crecen los rábanos aun que sol y bolitas azules si les pones.
Es que a mi me suele pasar igual con la zanahoria mira que la belensita me pone calor e interés y yo pastillitas azules pero oye no me crece, a ver si el tiempo que hace que llevo por este mundo es demasiado.
En fin, torreviejo, hay que reconocer que los rábanos son unas plantas muy precoces pero en 15 dias con sol y bolitas azules no hijo no, tú dale un poquito más de tiempo y agua la justa.
Anda que tú tambien ?.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Ago 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> No me crecen los rábanos abundante agua y sol le estoy dando. Y en 15 días solia estar listo le echo bolas azules de abono?



Yo en estas épocas no los he plantado, me da que tiran a subir a flor o salir más duros que el copón. En invierno también mal asunto, si aguantan se quedan muy duros. Los pongo una tanda en primavera (marzo-abril) y otra en otoño (septiembre-octubre) y se dan bien, en un mes o mes y medio desde semilla ya se pueden ir cogiendo. Hablo de rabanitos, rábanos grandes ni idea.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Yo en estas épocas no los he plantado, me da que tiran a subir a flor o salir más duros que el copón. En invierno también mal asunto, si aguantan se quedan muy duros. Los pongo una tanda en primavera (marzo-abril) y otra en otoño (septiembre-octubre) y se dan bien, en un mes o mes y medio desde semilla ya se pueden ir cogiendo. Hablo de rabanitos, rábanos grandes ni idea.



Es evidente que cada planta o vegetal tiene su ciclo y hay que respetarlo generalmente por estos andurriales se le da mucho importancia la luna según dicen hay que plantar con luna vieja creo que es luna llena.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Ago 2020)

Aquí (castilla) con menguante. luego depende si es raíz/bulbo u fruto/vaina, etc. La luna a la hora de sembrar/plantar, si importa.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Aquí (castilla) con menguante. luego depende si es raíz/bulbo u fruto/vaina, etc. La luna si importa.



Nunca me lo he creído, lo que no niego es que sea cierto.
Pero como no se me razone no lo acepto.
Se que en las mareas influye la masa de la luna y su presion influye.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Aquí (castilla) con menguante. luego depende si es raíz/bulbo u fruto/vaina, etc. La luna a la hora de sembrar/plantar, si importa.



Donde hay muchos castillos igual si influye. 
Aquí en Lleida cada vez hay menos y están totalmente abandonados.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Nunca me lo he creído, lo que no niego es que sea cierto.
> Pero como no se me razone no lo acepto.
> Se que en las mareas influye la masa de la luna y su presion influye.



El huerto se basa en la experiencia y la observación. (cada maestrillo con su librillo) Por ejemplo, en el mes de mayo no se siembran judías en mi pueblo. La luna influye en todo ser vivo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2020)

A ver , aver , estos vegetales me son mas razonables y normales, hasta tiene tierra.
Esto tambien es del huerto.


----------



## baifo (17 Ago 2020)

Cómo el hilo es inmenso voy a preguntar . He cogido una finca donde hay arboles frutales parras, viña etc , estoy alucinando con la cantidad de bichos que atacan a la fruta , pero no es el bicho que yo estaba acostumbrado a ver, es un bicho cabrón que pudre la fruta por dentro, tu la ves bien a primera vista pero la tocas y explota toda la pudrición. ¿Podría alguien decirme algún tratamiento a poder ser natural ? , Las típicas botellas amarillas ya las tengo puestas ...


----------



## baifo (17 Ago 2020)

Manzanas , peras, albaricoques e incluso naranjas ... Son los bichos de la mosca , también hay avispas que muerden ciruelas como nunca ví, en mi vida vi tanta ciruela afectada , pero lo que más me preocupa es el gusanito de la mosca , es un bicho muy cabrón.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Ago 2020)

SI NO SON MUCHas plantas PUEDES fumigar con bacillus thuringiensis... o usar tierra de diatomeas


----------



## baifo (18 Ago 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> SI NO SON MUCHas plantas PUEDES fumigar con bacillus thuringiensis... o usar tierra de diatomeas



Son bastantes frutales, unos mil metros llenos de arboleda , la tierra de diatomeas la he usado pero es bastante caro el producto teniendo en cuenta que hay que fumigar frecuentemente . Me informaré sobre el "bacillus thuringiensis", muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo ya estoy de tomatitos cherry hasta las bolas, han empezado a madurar unos detras de otros de sopetón y no se que hacer con ellos.



Mermelada. Gazpacho.
Muy buena idea también hacer pisto y luego congelar.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Ago 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Mermelada. Gazpacho.
> Muy buena idea también hacer pisto y luego congelar.



El pisto embotado y con baño maría aguanta un año tranquilamente.

Lo que no sé es si los cherrys valdrán para pisto, siempre he visto que se hace quitando la piel al tomate y eso en el cherry es un coñazo, por no decir difícil.

Tengo un montón de cherrys (sobre todo amarillos, por confusión con semilleros) y de momento para ensaladas y regalos. Quizás pruebe alguno para hacer pomodori secchi a la italiana.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Ago 2020)

No hay cosa más tonta que tener mucha fruta y no comerla, si no fuera por la Belensita lo que es pagesito muy poca.
La mayoría acaba para estiercol.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Ago 2020)

Una vez plante los Cherri’s esos más por curiosidad y la verdad nunca más, a mi las modernidades no van conmigo, mi gran ilusion desde hace años es volver o retroceder cincuenta años.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Ago 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> SI NO SON MUCHas plantas PUEDES fumigar con bacillus thuringiensis... o usar tierra de diatomeas



Muy señoritos son los pageses u hortelanos de hoy, antes a los vichos de la fruta se la consideraba la carne de la fruta, mismito que la de las setas.
En fin?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Ago 2020)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Ago 2020)

primero larva, capullo con su mariposa, huevo y vuelta ha empezar.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (18 Ago 2020)

baifo dijo:


> Cómo el hilo es inmenso voy a preguntar . He cogido una finca donde hay arboles frutales parras, viña etc , estoy alucinando con la cantidad de bichos que atacan a la fruta , pero no es el bicho que yo estaba acostumbrado a ver, es un bicho cabrón que pudre la fruta por dentro, tu la ves bien a primera vista pero la tocas y explota toda la pudrición. ¿Podría alguien decirme algún tratamiento a poder ser natural ? , Las típicas botellas amarillas ya las tengo puestas ...



Este post sin fotos (del problema) no vale para nada.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Este post sin fotos (del problema) no vale para nada.



Si fuera que estuvieras cerca del pagesito feliz en cualquier cooperativa agraria del pueblo hay un cartel inmenso donde ponen los insecticidas que hay que poner según la peste o el virus a desaparecer.
En fin?.


----------



## palmerita (19 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo ya estoy de tomatitos cherry hasta las bolas, han empezado a madurar unos detras de otros de sopetón y no se que hacer con ellos.



Tomates cherry secos en aceite. Receta


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Ago 2020)

Collons Tiburcio.
Coges tantos y cuantos tomáticos cherry tengas de sobra , los pones en un depósito con mucha agua y demás porqueria y ya tiene un estercolero , osease una fábrica de abono ecológico.
Collons con los hortelanos triquis miquis.


----------



## Momo L (20 Ago 2020)

Puedes decirme como haces las conservas de judías? Que les echas?


----------



## judas iskariote (20 Ago 2020)

Acabo de poner la primera tirada de verdura de invierno....10 brócoli, 10 berza, 10 coliflor temprana para noviembre y diciembre, 10 coles de Bruselas, 20 apio, 10 acelga, 10 escarola y 30 lechugas.

La semana que viene quitaré un par de canteros de alubia verde que ya han agotado el ciclo, y meteré alguna borraja, achicoria y seguramente algún cardo.
Y unas rabanetas y unas zanahorias.

En un mes más o menos metere otra tanda de coles y alguna cosilla mas.

Me quedo con las ganas de poner alcachofas, la reina de la huerta de la ribera navarra, junto con el rey espárrago, pero no tengo espacio....100 metros cuadrados no dan para más.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Ago 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Acabo de poner la primera tirada de verdura de invierno....10 brócoli, 10 berza, 10 coliflor temprana para noviembre y diciembre, 10 coles de Bruselas, 20 apio, 10 acelga, 10 escarola y 30 lechugas.
> 
> La semana que viene quitaré un par de canteros de alubia verde que ya han agotado el ciclo, y meteré alguna borraja, achicoria y seguramente algún cardo.
> Y unas rabanetas y unas zanahorias.
> ...



A ver 


judas iskariote dijo:


> Acabo de poner la primera tirada de verdura de invierno....10 brócoli, 10 berza, 10 coliflor temprana para noviembre y diciembre, 10 coles de Bruselas, 20 apio, 10 acelga, 10 escarola y 30 lechugas.
> 
> La semana que viene quitaré un par de canteros de alubia verde que ya han agotado el ciclo, y meteré alguna borraja, achicoria y seguramente algún cardo.
> Y unas rabanetas y unas zanahorias.
> ...



Dices que tienes 100 metros cuadrados y no te dan para un huerto para tu consumo?.
Pero ninño collons haces en este huerto de 100 metros cuadrados tiras las semillas a voleo y donde cae alli brota y allí se cría .
Tambien es verdad que el pagesitofeliz va sobrado, con tres mil metros cuadrados, hasta no se porque me molesto en hablar a esos mini terratenientes.
En fin?.


----------



## Icibatreuh (20 Ago 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene tomates cherry y ya se ha comido algo?, o al menos que se vea que están madurando?, yo tengo alguno como ciruelas de gordos pero ni patrás hoija, mas verdes que las espinacas.



Yo tengo 20 plantas de cherry así que tengo para dar y regalar. Crudos los consumo más bien pocos. Lo que hago es cortarlos por la mitad y calentarlos en una sartén con un poco de aceite, para desayunar. Cuando están blanditos, medio hechos, son deliciosos, mejor si le echas un poco de albahaca.


----------



## baifo (20 Ago 2020)

Buenas. Me gustaría saber si alguien ha usado el método de riego por exudación , y en su caso que valoraciones hacen del mismo. Estoy pensando en invertir algunos euros en esas tuberías pero veo que el precio es bastante superior a las mangueras de goteo convencional , y me preocupa que la cal y otros sedimentos puedan arruinar la manguera en un muy breve espacio de tiempo y la inversión sea una ruina. Muchas gracias.


----------



## judas iskariote (21 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver
> 
> Dices que tienes 100 metros cuadrados y no te dan para un huerto para tu consumo?.
> Pero ninño collons haces en este huerto de 100 metros cuadrados tiras las semillas a voleo y donde cae alli brota y allí se cría .
> ...



Tu de comprensión lectora no andas muy sobrado no? Y de conocimientos agrónomos me da que tampoco.

Cultivo de *alcachofa*
Densidad de *plantación*, 9.000 – 10.000 plantas por hectárea, con un *marco* de *plantación* de 1,8-2,0 m entre líneas y 0,6 a 1,0 m entre plantas. Para recolección en primavera, conviene el *marco* más amplio, ya que la planta se desarrolla mucho.

Vaya que perfectamente te puedes comer el 20 o 30% del huerto que tengo para poner 10 o 15 matas de alcachofa.

Y si, efectivamente de 100m2 comemos verdura de temporada todo el año, y me sobra para regalar.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ago 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Tu de comprensión lectora no andas muy sobrado no? Y de conocimientos agrónomos me da que tampoco.
> 
> Cultivo de *alcachofa*
> Densidad de *plantación*, 9.000 – 10.000 plantas por hectárea, con un *marco* de *plantación* de 1,8-2,0 m entre líneas y 0,6 a 1,0 m entre plantas. Para recolección en primavera, conviene el *marco* más amplio, ya que la planta se desarrolla mucho.
> ...



Huy mi querido eskariote has de saber que el pages de comprensión lectora entre otras cosas va sobrado, anda que no, lo que pasa que como buen catalan,ni la gasto y por esta evidente razón la suelo usar , en lo de agrónomo mismito y lo de la distancia tambien.
En fin mi querido eskariote habiendo dejado muy claro que tengo un huerto y que nací bajo una col, osease que nací en el campo aunque tambien es verdad que nunca me gusto, la agricultura más por lo crudo que era la labor en cambio la naturaleza es mi pasión, siempre que no la haya que laborar.
En fin, si hay que pedir disculpas por la osadía y descaro de mi critica se pide y pasamos pagina.
Esperando aceptes mis disculpas me redimo a tu perdón para así poder seguir con lo nuestro.
Anda?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ago 2020)

baifo dijo:


> Buenas. Me gustaría saber si alguien ha usado el método de riego por exudación , y en su caso que valoraciones hacen del mismo. Estoy pensando en invertir algunos euros en esas tuberías pero veo que el precio es bastante superior a las mangueras de goteo convencional , y me preocupa que la cal y otros sedimentos puedan arruinar la manguera en un muy breve espacio de tiempo y la inversión sea una ruina. Muchas gracias.



Supongo que regar por exsudacion es usar una manguera muy flagida y muy porosa, por lo que el pages ha usado toda cláse de formas de regar exparsion, goteó y otras tantas formas haya visto o conocido he hecho de todo con tal del ahorrarme faena, el caso es que en mi caso mis inventos duran lo dura por mi caprichosa forma de ser y como un huerto generalmente cada año varía la distribución de las plantas y como mi personalidad es un pelin peculiar y mis inventos los cambio cada vez que meo, pues eso cada año cambio y a por otro invento nuevo.
En fin , lo único que te puedo decir es que la tubería que hace más de cinco años que la tengo almacenada ni se seca por humedad ni por la cal aunque le toque el sol.
En fin , espero no me lo tengas en cuenta.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (21 Ago 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Tu de comprensión lectora no andas muy sobrado no? Y de conocimientos agrónomos me da que tampoco.
> 
> Cultivo de *alcachofa*
> Densidad de *plantación*, 9.000 – 10.000 plantas por hectárea, con un *marco* de *plantación* de 1,8-2,0 m entre líneas y 0,6 a 1,0 m entre plantas. Para recolección en primavera, conviene el *marco* más amplio, ya que la planta se desarrolla mucho.
> ...



He cultivado y cuidado alcachofas durante años. Con dos o tres plantas para autoconsumo tienes más que suficiente.


----------



## judas iskariote (22 Ago 2020)

Somos 4 en casa, échale que necesitamos mas de una docena para comer los 4.

En serio me dices que dos plantas me van a dar 12-18 alcachofas a la vez?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Ago 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Somos 4 en casa, échale que necesitamos mas de una docena para comer los 4.
> 
> En serio me dices que dos plantas me van a dar 12-18 alcachofas a la vez?



A ver si arreglo lo vuestro.
Desde hace mucho que planto al achoferas y que yo sepa nunca me han dado nada, primero hay que comprarlas y encima hay que plantarlas , regarlas y un año se me secan y otros años se me las comen los topos, una vez las sembré con semilla y me salieron todas con pinchos.
En fin, lo de que se me sequen será por tener mucho agua ya que mi huerto tiene mucha agua y encima que llueve lo riego mucho.


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver si arreglo lo vuestro.
> Desde hace mucho que planto al achoferas y que yo sepa nunca me han dado nada, primero hay que comprarlas y encima hay que plantarlas , regarlas y un año se me secan y otros años se me las comen los topos, una vez las sembré con semilla y me salieron todas con pinchos.
> En fin, lo de que se me sequen será por tener mucho agua ya que mi huerto tiene mucha agua y encima que llueve lo riego mucho.



Yo tengo 4 plantas de alcachofas y son muy agradecidas. Cada año quito los tallos viejos y ellas mismas echan nuevos rebrotes. El clima es extremo y moderadamente lluvioso. El único problema los pulgones.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (22 Ago 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Somos 4 en casa, échale que necesitamos mas de una docena para comer los 4.
> 
> En serio me dices que dos plantas me van a dar 12-18 alcachofas a la vez?



Si, pero en el segundo año (o tercero) de su plantación. Una planta de alcachofa te puede dar cinco o seis años una gran alegría.


----------



## judas iskariote (23 Ago 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Si, pero en el segundo año (o tercero) de su plantación. Una planta de alcachofa te puede dar cinco o seis años una gran alegría.



Nada, no me animo. Tengo un huertico social concedido por el ayuntamiento para 5 años...este es mi tercer verano cultivando asi que me quedan solo dos años mas.
Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Momo L (27 Ago 2020)

Tengo el huerto invadido de trébol. Es en Galicia. 
Algún remedio para exterminarlo, aparte de arrancarlo?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Tengo el huerto invadido de trébol. Es en Galicia.
> Algún remedio para exterminarlo, aparte de arrancarlo?



Y yo tengo un huerto que cada año lo tengo que deshierbar dos veces al año, una en invierno con herbicida y otro en verano, con un cortahierbas eléctrico y después pegarle fuego.
Eso tiene el huerto para cosas para sacarle veneficio te tienes que gastar más que de lo que te satisfacen, en cambio las malas que no les sacas satisfacción se valen solas, mismito que las mujeres.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Momo L (27 Ago 2020)

Sí, tienes razón, no es trébol(mi madre le lla así coloquialmente).
Dice que es la "herba da fame" en gallego, que ahora investigando parece ser el oxalis


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Ago 2020)

Momo L dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón, no es trébol(mi madre le lla así coloquialmente).
> Dice que es la "herba da fame" en gallego, que ahora investigando parece ser el oxalis



Para que este asi el camino que cada día pasan coches y tractores imagínate el huerto.


----------



## Momo L (27 Ago 2020)

Muchas gracias.
Por cierto el nombre de tu avatar es el nombre de mi perro


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Ago 2020)

Si fuera trébol yo hasta lo dejaba, una leguminosa que vale de abono verde, levanta poco del suelo y no tiene demasiada raíz como para competir con lo sembrado una vez establecido. De hecho he intentado sin éxito introducirlo en rincones baldíos de la huerta, pero creo que el clima es demasiado seco, sobrevive de mala manera pero ni llega a resembrarse solo.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Ago 2020)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Ago 2020)

Podría muy bien ser una realidad del ser humano, siempre que diéramos por bueno y única tú verdad u opinión.
Mi mundo real me es, me ha sido y espero me sea, la lucha por la sopervivencia como mi realidad y poco más.
En fin, así lo veo y así lo vivo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 Ago 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Y yo tengo un huerto que cada año lo tengo que deshierbar dos veces al año, una en invierno con herbicida y otro en verano, con un cortahierbas eléctrico y después pegarle fuego.
> Eso tiene el huerto para cosas para sacarle veneficio te tienes que gastar más que de lo que te satisfacen, en cambio las malas que no les sacas satisfacción se valen solas, mismito que las mujeres.
> Anda que no?.



Plástico negro o similar, mano de santo.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2020)

Algun truco para las Berenjenas? No hay manera de que liguen


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2020)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce esta araña?
> 
> La encontré entre las hojas de un maíz azul, cuando la descubrí me subió al dedo confiada y juguetona. Aunque cuando le ví las fauces en las fotos ... :8:
> 
> ...



Herramienta imprescindible ya para cualquier huertomano es "google Lens" te descargas la app, la abres, le haces una foto a cualquier parasito, planta o lo que sea, y te suele decir lo que es... Y de ahí ya investigas.

Lo dicho, Google Lens es IMPRESCINDIBLE para el huerto o campo.


----------



## pistacho2 (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Herramienta imprescindible ya para cualquier huertomano es "google Lens" te descargas la app, la abres, le haces una foto a cualquier parasito, planta o lo que sea, y te suele decir lo que es... Y de ahí ya investigas.
> 
> Lo dicho, Google Lens es IMPRESCINDIBLE para el huerto o campo.



No te digo yo que no sea un complemento interesante, pero tanto como imprescindible...Tampoco es que haya 800 millones de plagas en el huerto, normalmente en un clima y zona determinada el abanico se restringe bastante, con unos años de observación y combate ya te medio conoces a todos.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2020)

pistacho2 dijo:


> No te digo yo que no sea un complemento interesante, pero tanto como imprescindible...Tampoco es que haya 800 millones de plagas en el huerto, normalmente en un clima y zona determinada el abanico se restringe bastante, con unos años de observación y combate ya te medio conoces a todos.



Yo hablo para los novatos, como yo jaja


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Algun truco para las Berenjenas? No hay manera de que liguen



ein?


----------



## pistacho2 (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo hablo para los novatos, como yo jaja



También te digo que ojalá las hubiera tenido a mano en su día. Bichear por internet me ha ayudado a aprender algunas cosillas extra, pero también he perdido mucho tiempo leyendo hilos de Infojardín donde la mayoría de mensajes eran saludos entre charos o panchos contando su vida.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ein?



Si, que tengo 3 plantas de berenjenas y no paran de salir flores, pero berengenas ni una.
Que hago mal? Las plantas tienen sexo y hay que poner un macho y dos hembras para que liguen?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Si, que tengo 3 plantas de berenjenas y no paran de salir flores, pero berengenas ni una.
> Que hago mal? Las plantas tienen sexo y hay que poner un macho y dos hembras para que liguen?



no, son hermafroditas. las berengenas son de las solanaceas que más calor y más horas de sol demandan. Por lo demas,, un riego consistente y no paras de recoger. no dan mucho por culo.


----------



## sirpask (30 Ago 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no, son hermafroditas. las berengenas son de las solanaceas que más calor y más horas de sol demandan. Por lo demas,, un riego consistente y no paras de recoger. no dan mucho por culo.



Jodo, pues tengo los tomates, pinientos, calabazas, calabacines, sandias... Todo produciendo a saco, pero las berengenas, no hay manera... Raro raro. No hacen mas que echar flores y flores, eso si muy bonitas


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Jodo, pues tengo los tomates, pinientos, calabazas, calabacines, sandias... Todo produciendo a saco, pero las berengenas, no hay manera... Raro raro. No hacen mas que echar flores y flores, eso si muy bonitas



pues es extraño, sí...


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Ago 2020)

Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar material online para aprender nociones basicas de agricultura? (normal, no ecologica)


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (30 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Jodo, pues tengo los tomates, pinientos, calabazas, calabacines, sandias... Todo produciendo a saco, pero las berengenas, no hay manera... Raro raro. No hacen mas que echar flores y flores, eso si muy bonitas



Me pasa igual. Solo se me han dado medio bien un año que tuve un mogollón de matas. Este año tengo unas 10 y habré cogido un fruto por mata.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Ago 2020)

sirpask dijo:


> Si, que tengo 3 plantas de berenjenas y no paran de salir flores, pero berengenas ni una.
> Que hago mal? Las plantas tienen sexo y hay que poner un macho y dos hembras para que liguen?



No por lo que más quieras las verengenas siempre han sido muy suyas , ellas mismas se inseminan le faltará abono , algún que otro soplido de viento para que el polen le entre en el cáliz o tú mismo meneales la flor, a mi cuando no tengo a mi Belensita oye me va de puta madre, con probar igual te vale y a la flor de la berenjena tambien.
En fin.


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Ago 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar material online para aprender nociones basicas de agricultura? (normal, no ecologica)



Iros a tomar por culo maricones


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Iros a tomar por culo maricones



Muy bien me podría ir ha tomar por el culo, no será por maricon? pero en esta vida no todo es perversion y mariconeo, también los hay que les gusta la naturaleza y un hortelano puede muy bien plantar verduras y a la vez que beneficiarse la cabra sin serle preciso salir del huerto y encima sin serle preciso que se entere el vecino del cuarto por mucho que berree la puta cabra.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Sep 2020)

¿ Y estas cosechas como van? se agradece fotos y trucos. No tengo huerto este año, pero me gusta disfrutar de vuestros paseos por el campo.


----------



## Campestre (4 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar material online para aprender nociones basicas de agricultura? (normal, no ecologica)



En Youtube tienes mucho
Si buscas aguacate agricultura por ejemplo tienes un montón de videos


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Sep 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede recomendar material online para aprender nociones basicas de agricultura? (normal, no ecologica)



Se me ocurren dos youtubers ya talluditos que tienen vídeos que te podrían interesar: El Huerto de Silverio y Miquera73. Son gente que explica diferentes procedimientos y cultivos desde un punto de vista que yo llamaría "tradicional", más parecido a lo que te contaría un señor mayor de pueblo que a los hippies de la permacultura holística. En cierto sentido sí son ecológicos, pues es gente que aprovecha sus recursos para no dejarse más pasta de la necesaria en el vivero, pero si tienen que sulfatar o echar alguna historia tampoco les duelen prendas. Hay más youtubers parecidos que ahora mismo no me vienen a la mente, en relacionados de YT fijo que te salen, estos dos son mis favoritos de ese estilo

Si quieres algo más técnico, tienes repositorios como los del MAGRAMA (España), INTA (Argentina), FAO, y demás instituciones del ramo. Aunque sobre todo hay cosas bastante especializadas, también tienen publicaciones enfocadas a la extensión agraria, es decir, más divulgativas y dirigidas a un público más amplio.

Como opción intermedia para consulta rápida, en los diversos subforos de Infojardín (sobre todo el de plagas y enfermedades) verás respuestas de todo tipo: desde el hippie que recomienda potingues caseros, al comercial de Bayern vendiéndote el brebaje más tóxico del mercado. Luego tienen sus subforos de maquinarias, diferentes especies vegetales, animales de corral, compraventa, intercambios y mil movidas. Es curioso darse una vuelta de vez en cuando, y también que cuando se te ocurra una duda la busques en google añadiendo Infojardín al final.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (4 Sep 2020)

Cambiando de tema, vayamos a los tomates: ¿no será que producen más (por peso) los cherrys que los normales?

Este año he tenido una mezcla de lío con los semilleros y desabastecimiento por confinamiento, así que he puesto la mitad de las tomateras de cherry (unas 25). De cuatro clases: 

-Kumato cherry: producción media, muy carnosos, saben pues eso, a kumato en miniatura. Bien podada, hace frutos de tamaño considerable para ser cherry. Pata negra señores.

-Cherry pera rojo: producción tirando a escasa, aunque quizás no las tengo en el mejor sitio. Más dulces y con más pulpa.

-Cherry pera amarillo: producción alta, carnosos y tirando a acidillos. Cuanto mejor la podes más grandes son los frutos (mayores incluso que los del kumato cherry), si se deja un poco a su aire da más frutos, pero pequeñitos.

-Cherry gold nugget: producción muy alta, aunque son enanos y un coñazo de recoger. Sabor parecido al pera amarillo, pero más intenso. Los he tenido dos años entutorados y daba pena verlos, este año tengo un par de matas en un rincón sin podar ni nada y están tan felices. Sospecho que son especialmente buenos para ponerlos colgando.


De los convencionales he puesto:

-8 matas "del terreno" compradas que me están dando una cosecha rica, pero bastante mediocre. Dos han pasado a mejor vida.

-4 matas de tomate naranja de semillero que no sé de dónde coño han salido, porque se supone que de eso no tenía semilla. Poco productivos y mucha pesetilla, pero son riquísimos, creo que no he comido un tomate mejor en la vida.

-Otras 15 matas o así de mezcla entre tomate rojo nimeacuerdo (semillas que llevaban como 14 años caducadas) y kumato. Las puse tarde y estoy por comerme el primer tomate, aunque las matas están hermosotas y bastante cargadas.


Vale que este año se me están dando mal los normales, pero creo que ni en los mejores años han dado tanto como me están dando los cherrys. Son duros de cojones. Ni peseta, ni agujeros, ni nada. Si les podas mal se la suda. Si no los entutoras se la suda. Se tiran 3 meses dando fruto sin dar indicios de decadencia. Etc. El coñazo es recogerlos, pero vamos, tampoco es para tanto. 

La gente tiene la manía de considerarlos aptos solo para ensaladas y canapés, pero yo los he utilizado para hacer tomate frito, ragú o cosas de esas y también valen, ni siquiera los pelo, basta con abrirlos a la mitad, la piel es fina y pequeña, no estorba. También quedan ricos enteros en carnes al horno, parrilladas de verdura, guisos, etc.


----------



## singermorning (4 Sep 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, vayamos a los tomates: ¿no será que producen más (por peso) los cherrys que los normales?
> 
> Este año he tenido una mezcla de lío con los semilleros y desabastecimiento por confinamiento, así que he puesto la mitad de las tomateras de cherry (unas 25). De cuatro clases:
> 
> ...




Los tomates cherry valen para todo tanto o mas que los grandes, salvo que busques hacer rodajas grandes para platos, bocadillos etc.... 
Su unica pega es que por volumen, ienen mas piel que los normale,s y si no quieres tener la piel... pues el escaldarlos lleva mas tiempo.
Yo no los planto, pero ultimamente me han traido unos verdes, con la piel verde rollo sandia, que son un buen punto para comer en crudo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (7 Sep 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Los tomates cherry valen para todo tanto o mas que los grandes, salvo que busques hacer rodajas grandes para platos, bocadillos etc....
> Su unica pega es que por volumen, ienen mas piel que los normale,s y si no quieres tener la piel... pues el escaldarlos lleva mas tiempo.
> Yo no los planto, pero ultimamente me han traido unos verdes, con la piel verde rollo sandia, que son un buen punto para comer en crudo



A ver un tomate es un tomate te lo comes o lo dejas mi filosofía es muy sencilla como lo que cosecho y de no tener lo compro, después de tantos años de joven pasando necesidades “ no hambre” ahora mi mundo es suficiente y me sobra por lo que yo como tanto y cuanto deseo y dispongo de casi todo y algunas veces me sobra.
Administrando mis posibles de una forma racional puedo disponer de tanto y cuanto deseo y me place, con un simple y sencillo detalle la influencia social en lo socialmente correcto no me seduce en absoluto.
Muy posiblemente sea un bicho raro, nunca he entrado en un bar si no ha sido preciso y necesario, el fútbol ni me va ni me viene, nunca he fumado, pero he mamado y “ catado “ de todo y variado supuestamente con sensatez y mesura aún hoy sigo pero menos y las costumbres que se consideran cotidianas las evito hasta el punto que los domingos y fiestas de guardar no los celebraba ahora si y mi descanso semanal era lunes y martes el resto del año laboraba.
Tanbien es verdad que era autónomo.
Ahora vais y se lo pasáis a la Belensita, ella la pobre siempre se creyó que los martes los laboraba.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Sep 2020)

Veo que hay pocos confinados o muchos infectados.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (8 Sep 2020)

Hasta por las orejas me salen tomatitos chery pera, mis 3 matas deben haber producido unos 10 kg , no hago mas que llenar bandejas y regalarlas y ahora mismo cada una debe tener 50 o 60 madurando, que bestialidad.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hasta por las orejas me salen tomatitos chery pera, mis 3 matas deben haber producido unos 10 kg , no hago mas que llenar bandejas y regalarlas y ahora mismo cada una debe tener 50 o 60 madurando, que bestialidad.



Llega a ser casi agobiante, yo recojo entre 1/4 y medio kilo de cherrys al día, tomates grandes y enanos (gold nugget) aparte, tengo a toda la familia atascada y a medio pueblo surtido. Ni de coña vuelvo a sembrar tantos. Con los calabacines estoy empezando a tener el mismo problema, se dieron mal al principio del verano pero llevan unas semanas poniéndose serios. A este paso tengo que ponerme un puesto pirata en el mercadillo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Sep 2020)

Fresas, aromáticas, cosas de hoja y poco más. Salvo que quieras liarte a poner jardineras apelotonadas, en cuyo caso con un poco de suerte puedes tener guindillas, tomates cherry y otro puñado de hortalizas que se adapten bien a cultivo en tiesto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Sep 2020)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hasta por las orejas me salen tomatitos chery pera, mis 3 matas deben haber producido unos 10 kg , no hago mas que llenar bandejas y regalarlas y ahora mismo cada una debe tener 50 o 60 madurando, que bestialidad.



Yo de ti usaría tú terraza como pasillo y el huerto a ser posible lo laboraría en la terraza del vecino.
Es que no se porque los terratenientes con parcelas de unos tres kilómetros cuadrados nos molestamos en asesorar a esos hortelanos de pan con tomate y poco más.
En fin, entre los que nos plantan tomateras que dan tomates cherys, pimientos, calabazas y poco más lo que pasa es que algunos hasta somos magnánimos y nos ofrecemos ha colavorar con hortelanos intentándoles dar ánimos aún teniendo 100 metros cuadrados una porca miseria frente a un potentado terrateniente como el pagesitofeliz.
Precisamente cada año ya ni me molesto en aprovechar el huerto de año anterior hago otro y santas pascuas.
En fin, todo cuanto se vislumbra es mío y muy posiblemente vuestro, eso depende de cómo sus portéis con el pagesitofeliz el más wapo, con más posibles y sobre todo con un culo respingon además de polivalente.
Anda que no?.


----------



## vettonio (12 Sep 2020)

baifo dijo:


> Son bastantes frutales, unos mil metros llenos de arboleda , la tierra de diatomeas la he usado pero es bastante caro el producto teniendo en cuenta que hay que fumigar frecuentemente . Me informaré sobre el "bacillus thuringiensis", muchas gracias por tu respuesta.



Coloca cajas nido para insectívoras por toda la finca, y en dos años vuelves e informas.
Mientras, pon en práctica los valiosos consejos que te han dado.


----------



## vettonio (12 Sep 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> Mermelada. Gazpacho.
> Muy buena idea también hacer pisto y luego congelar.



Sécalos y a un bote con aceite y orégano. Te servirán para la pasta, para pizzas...


----------



## vettonio (12 Sep 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Acabo de poner la primera tirada de verdura de invierno....10 brócoli, 10 berza, 10 coliflor temprana para noviembre y diciembre, 10 coles de Bruselas, 20 apio, 10 acelga, 10 escarola y 30 lechugas.
> 
> La semana que viene quitaré un par de canteros de alubia verde que ya han agotado el ciclo, y meteré alguna borraja, achicoria y seguramente algún cardo.
> Y unas rabanetas y unas zanahorias.
> ...



Tengo que hacer lo mismo y ya voy con retraso.
Mis dieses.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Sep 2020)

vettonio dijo:


> Tengo que hacer lo mismo y ya voy con retraso.
> Mis dieses.



Como compensación de mi fanfarronería que lo es y no teniendo con que insecticida resolverlo me digno en comunicaros que ya se puefen sembrar la habas y ajos tempranos y a ser posible en luna vieja.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Sep 2020)

A ver, yo las uso como espanta pajaros, verás que se colocan en un palo o varilla y se hacen como unas orejeras con la misma botella y al rodar sobre si mismos ningún ave o depredador se acerca, no niego que puedan servir para alertar a los topos.
Cuando el huerto está situado en un lugar donde se labora fruta u hortalizas en plan industrial es tal la cantidad de hervicidas y demás insecticidas que es muy raro encontrar caracoles y topos, lo de las ratas es otro cantar ya que las ratas a la segunda generación lo tóxico no les hace absolutamente nada.
En fin , no me lo tengáis en cuenta.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Sep 2020)

Los bancales salen mas baratos usando rasillónes de 1m de cerámica sujetados con barrillas de hierro de construcción. Busca almacén.


----------



## JvB (18 Sep 2020)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Los bancales salen mas baratos usando rasillónes de 1m de cerámica sujetados con barrillas de hierro de construcción. Busca almacén.



A parte de que salen más baratos, son más duraderos que los de madera, sobre todo sino los tratas antes ....


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Sep 2020)

A ver si me aclaro o es que tengo mucha fantasía, eso me parece más unas tumbas a ras del suelo en espera de un cadaver y por un si acaso mientras no se te muera nadie de la familia “ que dios no lo quiera” lo aprovechas de huerto, pero AVER ALMA DE CANTARO CUANDO HAS VISTO UN HUERTO CON PARCELAS AS?.
A ver que busque entre mis catalogos el como hacer un huerto medio decente.
Osea que tienes 80 metros cuadrados de parecela? y quieres hacer un huerto, a ver cómo te lo camelaria mi cielo, entre pitos y flautas y algun que otro saxofón o trombon de varas hazlo a ras de suelo y con bancales o pon un invernadero y por lo menos podrás plantar alguna verdura y te servira de refugio para cuando llueva. mojar no te mojaras ni tampoco regaras el invernadero pero seguro que no te mojaras.
Anda que?.
Ahora voy a por la otra parte de tu consulta.
El pagesito feliz ya tiene plantados las habas y los ajos ,en marzo las patatas y en primaveta tomates y demás verduras, un invernadero la única ventaja es que medianamente puedes variar la temperatura ambiente y poco más los vichos y las hiervas malas se crean y nacen donde les place y cuando les place con la única diferencia con las verduras es que no hay que sembrarlas ni cuidarlas ellas mismas hacen lo que quieren y se ponen donde les sale dels collons.
Anda que no.
Me perdonaras pero cuando un pagesitofeliz ve que algunos tiene un huerto de 80 metros cuadrados frente a los tres millónes de metros cuadrados del ”ejem” payes eso más menos , menos que más unos tres kilómetros cuadrados me entra una risa foja y me retengo.
En fin mortales no me lo tengáis en cuenta, si no fuera que mi Belensita es una santa, más de una vez tendría que dormir y veneficiarme a mi cabra margarita.
Anda que?.


----------



## JvB (18 Sep 2020)

Totalmente de acuerdo en cuanto que estéticamente no son los más bonitos lo de rasillón .... pero siempre puedes forrarlos por fuera después con listones de madera de palets ....


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Sep 2020)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Sep 2020)

Ahora te entiendo pistolitas donde un huerto chuli pirulí que se quiten los mugrosos y llenos de mierda y tal.... es que yo soy un pages con muy mala fama y además con un gusto muy precario para el pagesitofeliz donde un abono con mierda ecológica que se quite la química.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 Sep 2020)

Muy chulis tús bancales lo cual me alegro que los disfrutes pero no sólo no son de mi agrado ni me valen por la forma y que tengo que regar sea de una forma hidroponíca, goteo decapacion o por surcos, para mi tenr un huerto me es buscar la comodidad y lo practico, y depues de probar todas las clases conocidas he decidido hacen una parcela a ras del suelo y para regar los surcos poner un tubo horizontal con su correspondiente bujero para así regar cómodamente cada surco de una forma totalmente independiente.
Me es grato confesar que si algo me gusta es aceptar y respetar las costumbres de los animales domésticos sean quienes sean ya que dispongo de toda clase de animales gatos, perro, gallinas, conejos hasta cabra y un credo para engorde.
En fin, más de una vez he cambiado el animal si no se comportaba como un animal que es y no se comporta como le corresponde segun su supervivencia y su codigo de conducta.


----------



## Tomate-chan (18 Sep 2020)

Campestre dijo:


> En Youtube tienes mucho
> Si buscas aguacate agricultura por ejemplo tienes un montón de videos



Asi aprendiste tu?xd


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Sep 2020)

¿Te valen estos bloques?




Cierto es que son más feos incluso que el rasillón, pero:

-Duran más.

-Los puedes usar como tiesto de aromáticas o flores rodeando el bancal, lo cual hace estético y atrae polinizadores.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Te valen estos bloques?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 435931
> 
> ...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Te valen estos bloques?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 435931
> 
> ...



Vaya con dios y el decía y aseguraba que el mundo no evolucionaba, entonces que le está pasando a los urbanitas para llegar ha creerse que para tener un huerto chuli pirulí hay que poner semejante engendro bloque de cemento.
En fin, paradme el mundo que yo me apeo ya.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Sep 2020)

Bueno, creo que el hilo va a quedar bastante más legible si paso a ignorar las tonterías del Payasito Infeliz...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el hilo va a quedar bastante más legible si paso a ignorar las tonterías del Payasito Infeliz...



Gran verdad la tuya cariño.
Pero a que son chulis pirulís.
Ya que estamos he de reconocer que somos totalmente antagónicos hasta meando.
Anda?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

Yo planto las espinacas casi todo el año.
hace una semana las plante y ya salen, dentro del invernadero y en el “ bancal “ que hay delante.
Yo las tiro directamente al suelo y después las rastrillo para que queden enterradas.
A ver cada uno hace los huertos como puede o le gustan, si miras verás que dentro del invernadero lo tengo en bancales.
las macetas no me hacían mucho servicio y no me gustaba.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Sep 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Vaya con dios y el decía y aseguraba que el mundo no evolucionaba, entonces que le está pasando a los urbanitas para llegar ha creerse que para tener un huerto chuli pirulí hay que poner semejante engendro bloque de cemento.
> En fin, paradme el mundo que yo me apeo ya.



Que conste que he llegado ha tener bloques como este los usaba como macetas pero se encharcaba mucho cuando las regaba.
Al principio hice un huerto muy chuli pero al año al guíente cambie y así cada año, cada año que pasa me retrocedo 10 años por lo que estoy y llevo 50 años de atraso con los huertos modernos.
Oye como una cabra, pero es lo hay.


----------



## zulu (20 Sep 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Bueno, creo que el hilo va a quedar bastante más legible si paso a ignorar las tonterías del Payasito Infeliz...



Me perece el clapalm ese, que también tengo en ignorados. Al segundo mensaje que le leí fue directo al ignore, y queda mucho más limpio el hilo.

De todas formas yo pasaba por aquí a ver qué se puede sembrar ahora. Zona de sierra y huerto chiquitin, 15 metros cuadrados o así


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Sep 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Me perece el clapalm ese, que también tengo en ignorados. Al segundo mensaje que le leí fue directo al ignore, y queda mucho más limpio el hilo.
> 
> De todas formas yo pasaba por aquí a ver qué se puede sembrar ahora. Zona de sierra y huerto chiquitin, 15 metros cuadrados o así



Coles (diversas, incluyo el brócoli), pero en 15m2 puede que abulten demasiado.

Menos exigentes en sitio pero también tolerantes al frío espinacas, acelgas, lechuga de invierno, puerros, rabanitos (estos a las heladas jodidas igual no, porque se ponen duros y no engordan)...


----------



## eL PUERRO (21 Sep 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro o es que tengo mucha fantasía, eso me parece más unas tumbas a ras del suelo en espera de un cadaver y por un si acaso mientras no se te muera nadie de la familia “ que dios no lo quiera” lo aprovechas de huerto, pero AVER ALMA DE CANTARO CUANDO HAS VISTO UN HUERTO CON PARCELAS AS?.
> A ver que busque entre mis catalogos el como hacer un huerto medio decente.
> Osea que tienes 80 metros cuadrados de parecela? y quieres hacer un huerto, a ver cómo te lo camelaria mi cielo, entre pitos y flautas y algun que otro saxofón o trombon de varas hazlo a ras de suelo y con bancales o pon un invernadero y por lo menos podrás plantar alguna verdura y te servira de refugio para cuando llueva. mojar no te mojaras ni tampoco regaras el invernadero pero seguro que no te mojaras.
> Anda que?.
> ...



de qué oscuro MANICOMIO MARRÓNIDO han sacado a este ser? es como juntar a CIPOTEMANCO, el tonto de LA SAGRA y el JUDIO mascachapas que hablaba en clabe


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Sep 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Me perece el clapalm ese, que también tengo en ignorados. Al segundo mensaje que le leí fue directo al ignore, y queda mucho más limpio el hilo.
> 
> De todas formas yo pasaba por aquí a ver qué se puede sembrar ahora. Zona de sierra y huerto chiquitin, 15 metros cuadrados o así



Huy lo que me a llamado el zulú, la madre que me parió, unas tan wapas, modositas, y bien paridas , en cambio la mia muy progresista, talentosa y encima currante ya ves lo que collons pario un lerdo, clapalm, y encima el muy cenozo presume de pages, a ver mi cielo de verdad te es tan preciso meterme en el olvide? no crees que con lo de clapalm ya me has undido en la miseria sificiente , tu sabes cuanto te quiero, tú sabes cuanto te ame y aún así tengo el corason partido de tanto haberte querido sin ayer recibido un mal te quiero de ti.
En fin, tu muy wapo, muy listo y falton encima un huerto de 15 metros cuadrados menos que más y viene por aquí precisamente de paso para preguntar que se puede sembrar en su minúscula mini parcelita y encima está en una zona de sierra, mi querido zulu la verdad lo tienes muy jodido ¿que digo jodido muy follado? yo no tengo ningún problema porque en cuestión de huertelano voy sobrado, pero con un poquito de por favor al pages se le abren las carnes y se ofrece en cuerpo y alma.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Sep 2020)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> de qué oscuro MANICOMIO MARRÓNIDO han sacado a este ser? es como juntar a CIPOTEMANCO, el tonto de LA SAGRA y el JUDIO mascachapas que hablaba en clabe



Hombre puerro muy propio para un foro de hortalizas.
Pues no creas lo que pasa es que la medicina hoy día está muy adelantada y con una temporadita en un psiquiatrico sales como nuevo, algún que otro defectillo te queda, pero muy poco pero con mi Blensita junto con mi cabra la cosa casi ni se me nota.
Anda que no?.


----------



## geremi (21 Sep 2020)

¿Qué hierbas aromáticas se dan mejor en interior (maceta en cocina)?

Gracias.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Sep 2020)

geremi dijo:


> ¿Qué hierbas aromáticas se dan mejor en interior (maceta en cocina)?
> 
> Gracias.



Hierbas aromáticas para un interior no se de ninguna en concreto, pero las verduras más prácticas para una cocina el perejil, para loa habitación de los crios nada como las tomates cherry es infinito lo practico que es par juegos varios y otras funciones más entretenidas y prácticas, en la de matrimonio nada como unas plantitas de cañamo, y a ser posible con cierto calorcito es muy práctico si están secas, verdes son infumables, en el comedor unos crisentimos o capullos de rosa, en el water como unas plantitas de menta.
En fin, de nada.


----------



## judas iskariote (21 Sep 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Yo planto las espinacas casi todo el año.
> hace una semana las plante y ya salen, dentro del invernadero y en el “ bancal “ que hay delante.
> Yo las tiro directamente al suelo y después las rastrillo para que queden enterradas.
> A ver cada uno hace los huertos como puede o le gustan, si miras verás que dentro del invernadero lo tengo en bancales.
> las macetas no me hacían mucho servicio y no me gustaba.



Tanto tirarte el moco con tus 3000 millones de m2, y tienes una basura de invernadero con 4 tomateras....


----------



## Perturbado (21 Sep 2020)

Llamada a los expertos en habas y guisantes, cuando plantar en provincia de barcelona a 100 metros de altitud. Variedades optimas y otros


----------



## judas iskariote (22 Sep 2020)

En navarra hay un refran que dice " si quieres tener un buen habar, pon las habas para el pilar". Yo todos los años lo hago asi. Planto variedad muchamiel.

Los guisantes los pongo en noviembre o diciembre, un poco despues que las habas.


No se si sera valido para cataluña...


----------



## geremi (22 Sep 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Hierbas aromáticas para un interior no se de ninguna en concreto, pero las verduras más prácticas para una cocina el perejil, para loa habitación de los crios nada como las tomates cherry es infinito lo practico que es par juegos varios y otras funciones más entretenidas y prácticas, en la de matrimonio nada como unas plantitas de cañamo, y a ser posible con cierto calorcito es muy práctico si están secas, verdes son infumables, en el comedor unos crisentimos o capullos de rosa, en el water como unas plantitas de menta.
> En fin, de nada.



Muy ingenioso jejeje ¿te han ayudado tus padres o lo has escrito tú solito?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Sep 2020)

Buenooooooo...con la iglesia hemos topado, ya me supongo que es pronto pero se da la casual circunstancia que el huerto es mío, lo laboro yo, las habas las compro y encima que las tengo que plantar, abonar, regar y deshierbar solo me faltaria que les tubiera que dar permiso para que cada tarde los apóstoles vinieran a rezar a mi huerto.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Sep 2020)

geremi dijo:


> Muy ingenioso jejeje ¿te han ayudado tus padres o lo has escrito tú solito?



Más quisiera depender de mis padres y poder volver al pasado, aquí y ahora, también me iba a liar con una tia y más teniendo y sabiendo que tenía y aún tengo ramalazos de maricon.
De verdad a mi ya me valdría, hoy un politico y mañana un cúra salido y a ser posible en nombre de dios, pora que supiera de mis perversas acciones y pecados para que no dudara de dónde me tuviera que mandar , al infierno.
Aquello debe ser lo más parecido a sodoma y gomorra, putas, maricones y cabras a mogollón.
Anda que no deve ser la rehostia bendita.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (22 Sep 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> En navarra hay un refran que dice " si quieres tener un buen habar, pon las habas para el pilar". Yo todos los años lo hago asi. Planto variedad muchamiel.
> 
> Los guisantes los pongo en noviembre o diciembre, un poco despues que las habas.
> 
> ...



Ese consejo y dicho es mismisimo que en lleida, supongo que algo tendrá de verdadero, pero como gran creedor de la evolución de las especias no me da por aceptarlo, uno que es así de terco.
De momento me ha dado por plantar los ajos, las habas muchamiel y ahora he puesto semillas de alcachoferas en el invernadero y a ver si pronto salen y las trasplantó.
En fin, ahora estoy recolectando tomates de colgar y que suene durar mucho en invierno.


----------



## Don Minervo (25 Sep 2020)

Mochuelo dijo:


> *Tuta*
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Alquien conoce algún tratamiento "ecologico" para la tuta del tomate?



Las codornices y no es broma


----------



## pagesitofeliz (25 Sep 2020)

Don Minervo dijo:


> Las codornices y no es broma



Podrías ser más explícito y darme más datos ya que por ese nombre no atino a que te refieres.
Desde siempre he oído hablar de lo ecológico, sea lo vegetal o el abono, aún reconociendo y sabiendo que se intenta definir con lo ecológico, nunca jamas llegare ha comprender y entender que diferencia hay entre lo ecológico y lo que se usa para la horticultura según lo moderno o actual. 
Se habla de estiercol, turba , abono orgánico o químico.- a mi modesto entender todo es natural o me es evidente que todo de una u otra forma viene de la naturaleza está más o menos manipulado pero al fin y al cabo viene de la naturaleza es que otra no hay.
Reconoco que los hay que dicen que tiene verduras ecológicas lo mismo el abonos, la turba es la única que parece más ecológica, pero a mi no me vale cómo acelerante para a si tener unas verduras más espléndidas los demás abonos más menos lo mismo.
En fin , otro día más.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (26 Sep 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Podrías ser más explícito y darme más datos ya que por ese nombre no atino a que te refieres.
> Desde siempre he oído hablar de lo ecológico, sea lo vegetal o el abono, aún reconociendo y sabiendo que se intenta definir con lo ecológico, nunca jamas llegare ha comprender y entender que diferencia hay entre lo ecológico y lo que se usa para la horticultura según lo moderno o actual.
> Se habla de estiercol, turba , abono orgánico o químico.- a mi modesto entender todo es natural o me es evidente que todo de una u otra forma viene de la naturaleza está más o menos manipulado pero al fin y al cabo viene de la naturaleza es que otra no hay.
> Reconoco que los hay que dicen que tiene verduras ecológicas lo mismo el abonos, la turba es la única que parece más ecológica, pero a mi no me vale cómo acelerante para a si tener unas verduras más espléndidas los demás abonos más menos lo mismo.
> En fin , otro día más.



Vale, pero que le pasa? Este leguaje tan espeso? Sin acritud.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Sep 2020)

A ver si será que estos días a hecho mucho viento y cuando sopla el mestral seca mucho la tierra en los huertos que están en la intemperie.
Tambien puede ser que como cada tarde voy a un parque muy chulo aún que haga, frío calor, llueva o haga viento yo y mi belensita.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (27 Sep 2020)

Se me habia traspuesto la instantánea usease la foto del parque susodicho.


----------



## felino66 (29 Sep 2020)

Plantadas coles, coliflor, brócoli, lechugas y ajos puerros de plantel (me faltan las cebollas).

Tb habas, guisantes, ajos tiernos, espinacas y acelgas pero de semilla a tierra.

Los cardos viejos ya han empezado a brotar, a las alcachofas aún les queda..

Zona a 20 km de Valencia.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Sep 2020)

felino66 dijo:


> Plantadas coles, coliflor, brócoli, lechugas y ajos puerros de plantel (me faltan las cebollas).
> 
> Tb habas, guisantes, ajos tiernos, espinacas y acelgas pero de semilla a tierra.
> 
> ...



En cuestión de alcachofas tengo ciertas discrepancias con el blister que contiene las semillas ya que pone que hay que sembrarlas en febrero y al pages le ha dado por sembrarlas ahora, por lo después de tres semana no brotan , por lo que decidí comprar otro blister y casualmente pone lo mismo por lo que no me queda otro remedio que acatar lo que pone en el blister, hoy he plantado calsots y 6 plantitas de alcachoferas.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Oct 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> En cuestión de alcachofas tengo ciertas discrepancias con el blister que contiene las semillas ya que pone que hay que sembrarlas en febrero y al pages le ha dado por sembrarlas ahora, por lo después de tres semana no brotan , por lo que decidí comprar otro blister y casualmente pone lo mismo por lo que no me queda otro remedio que acatar lo que pone en el blister, hoy he plantado calsots y 6 plantitas de alcachoferas.
> Anda que?.



Por si alguien quiere le presento mis parcelas del 2021 está año me he lucido más que ningún año, ya que este año se me ha inundado mi huerta dos veces he hecho tres huertos y he tenido que compara tres motocultores y de as aperos y encima el covid ese.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Oct 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere le presento mis parcelas del 2021 está año me he lucido más que ningún año, ya que este año se me ha inundado mi huerta dos veces he hecho tres huertos y he tenido que compara tres motocultores y de as aperos y encima el covid ese.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (2 Oct 2020)

Pero no tienes na en el huerto. Qué pobre y solo se ve tierra. 2021?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Oct 2020)

Será por afotos? 
Ninyo tate quieto un momento no vez que estamos ha principio de temporada.
Otro día te pongo lo que ya tengo , ajos, habas, calsots y alcachoferas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (11 Oct 2020)

Pregunta ai los expertos, cuántas plantas de marihuana se pueden cultivar por metro cúbico?

Porreemos presiona al PSOE para legalizar la marihuana: 20 metros cúbicos de autocultivo será legal


Por metro cuadrado lo tengo más claro 

¿Cuántas Plantas De Marihuana Puedes Cultivar Por Metro Cuadrado? - RQS Blog


----------



## judas iskariote (11 Oct 2020)

En tiestos de 100 litros vas sobrado en terraza, para sacar plantad tamañno medio de 200 300 gr planta


----------



## pagesitofeliz (11 Oct 2020)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pregunta ai los expertos, cuántas plantas de marihuana se pueden cultivar por metro cúbico?
> 
> Porreemos presiona al PSOE para legalizar la marihuana: 20 metros cúbicos de autocultivo será legal
> 
> ...



Cada uno puede plantar cuantas le quepan en un metro cuadrado que no cúbico, o a el le sean necesarias, otra cosa es que se desarrollen suficiente para que se consigan unas buenas matas y mejor cogollos.
Tambien es verdad que solo lo he conseguido una vez con dos plantas y porque me las facilitaron como plantel, en cambio con semillas nunca lo he conseguido me es muy difícil por no decir imposible.
Nunca me ha dado miedo tomar un poco de hierba pero me da mucho respeto ya que sin darte cuenta poco a poco te coge el mono y si no eres muy precavido puedes muy bien quedar enganchado por lo que siempre que he consigo tener acabo quemándola o dandola a alguien por no tirarla.


----------



## zulu (11 Oct 2020)

judas iskariote dijo:


> En tiestos de 100 litros vas sobrado en terraza, para sacar plantad tamañno medio de 200 300 gr planta



Pero eso es solo la tierra... si contamos parte aerea, a nada que esté frondosita y alta yo creo que nos vamos a un metro cúbico por planta


----------



## TORREVIEJO (13 Oct 2020)

Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Oct 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas





TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas



No se si te referirás a la mosca blancas que era una plaga que no había forma de convatir como no sea poner en un litro de agua una cuchara sopera de jabon en polvo de lavar ropa.
Otra forma no la se,


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Oct 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas



Si no es con dimetoato, con fuego :: Cuidadito con esos bichos, mejor que no te prosperen.

También puedes probar a retirar manualmente con un bastoncillo o pincel untado en alcohol, lo cual es "apenas" un coñazo (lo he hecho con algún cactus pequeño), te toca repetir varias veces y no es garantía de nada, porque las hijaputas se esconden en las raíces, el cuello o donde pillen. 

Personalmente, ni el jabón potásico ni el purín de ortiga ni el macerado de ajos me han servido de gran cosa contra esos bichos. Si es ornamental o estás en plazos de seguridad dimetoato. Si no es así...Fuego o al punto limpio, ni siquiera para compost.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Oct 2020)

vengo aqui con humildad, estoy en el sur de lisboa a 1 km de la playa, es decir clima atlantico total, y en mi jardin he plantado una grosella de estas de supermercado , y la pobre que ya media unos 15 cm, pues se le "han morrido" todas las hojas por el calor, ahora que ha bajado un poco la temperatura le han crecido un par de hojas abajo. Esta en el exterior. No se si esta muerta si la dejo, tampoco me molesta , siempre la he regado y parece que rejuvenece cuando llegan las lluvias


el viernes nos dan lluvias a saco


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Oct 2020)

JimTonic dijo:


> vengo aqui con humildad, estoy en el sur de lisboa a 1 km de la playa, es decir clima atlantico total, y en mi jardin he plantado una grosella de estas de supermercado , y la pobre que ya media unos 15 cm, pues se le "han morrido" todas las hojas por el calor, ahora que ha bajado un poco la temperatura le han crecido un par de hojas abajo. Esta en el exterior. No se si esta muerta si la dejo, tampoco me molesta , siempre la he regado y parece que rejuvenece cuando llegan las lluvias
> 
> 
> el viernes nos dan lluvias a saco



El primer año es normal que sufran e incluso la palme toda la parte aérea, sobre todo viniendo de supermercado. Pero si la raíz está sana debería liarse a rebrotar como loca en primavera. Poda sin miedo este primer año. 

Yo tengo 3 que compré del Lidl el año pasado y este verano ya he comido alguna grosella, a pesar de que las tengo apelotonadas en un macetón. Las puse cuando eran cada una un palito de mierda, las podé nada más plantarlas y el anterior invierno otra poda de aclareo, pero aquello parece la puta selva. Este invierno se van a tierra.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Oct 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> El primer año es normal que sufran e incluso la palme toda la parte aérea, sobre todo viniendo de supermercado. Pero si la raíz está sana debería liarse a rebrotar como loca en primavera. Poda sin miedo este primer año.
> 
> Yo tengo 3 que compré del Lidl el año pasado y este verano ya he comido alguna grosella, a pesar de que las tengo apelotonadas en un macetón. Las puse cuando eran cada una un palito de mierda, las podé nada más plantarlas y el anterior invierno otra poda de aclareo, pero aquello parece la puta selva. Este invierno se van a tierra.



No se vosotros, pero el pages cuando labora y mira de disponer de las cosas que se usan en las labores agrícolas de mi finca me es muy ofensivo tratar despectivamente aún que sea un palito mierda, muy posiblemente sea que tengo la costumbre de reciclarlo absolutamente todo, al cien por cien, desde bambu o caña clásica hasta casi todo lo que me sirve de utilidad sea paja hierva y otras hortalizas llegando al extremo que cualquier animal sea el que sea una raposa un jabalí, perro o gato u otro vicho lo suelo reciclar , enterrandolo o haciendo comost.


----------



## SPQR (22 Oct 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas



Echales aceite de parafina abundante. Si son pocas las bañas con un pincel, o las estrjas una por una.

No es pesticida.


----------



## Alfa555 (31 Oct 2020)

Si , bastante .. de hecho desde una plaga que me traje a casa de unos semilleros de vivero ,solo cultivo mis propias semillas y casi todas sacadas de mis plantas. 
Los mimbres básicos son :
Enterrar semillas entre dos y tres veces su diámetro.
Temperatura templada 
Humedad constante ( el plástico por encima les viene bien pero no te confíes ,hay que revisar todos los días ) 

También sería interesante saber que has sembrado y en qué tipo de recipiente ,
Pero los problemas que puedes tener son : 
Cuando nazcan las semillas ,si no andas fino con el agua y las tienes demasiado húmedas puedes tener problemas con hongos del cuello y la raíz que te matan las plantulas en un día ,me va bastante bien espolvorear con canela el semillero y también regar por debajo ( pongo una bandeja bajo el semillero y la inundó ,permito que absorba unos 5 minutos y retiro ) 
Desde el primer momento que la plantilla asome tienes que meterle luz ... Lo ideal es atraves de una ventana unas horas al día . Un fluorescente puede valer las primeras semanas pero tiene que ser bastante potente , Silvania tiene una serie de fluorescentes con una luz más indicada para plantas pero otras marcas también los tienen , de 40 w para arriba y muy importante , pegaditos al semillero ,máximo 20 cm de distancia , no vas a quemarlos en absoluto ,12 hrs de iluminación lo mejor , mínimo 10 y puedes subir hasta 16 h. 
Si los pones a 60 cm las plantulas se te van a elongar buscando la luz y eso no conviene . 
Pero ... Tras dos semanas de germinación ,donde los vas a poner ?? 
Necesitas sol ( o equipos de iluminación más potentes )porque solo con los fluorescentes no vas a conseguir cultivar nada más que lechugas .


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Nov 2020)

Yo me hice unos de madera tratada con autoclave y un lasur protector en el exterior tono teca , por dentro va forrado con geotextil para que la tierra no entre en contacto con la madera ,los míos son así ,pero más altos :

Bancales Elevados De Madera | Fundació Ilersis

Yo no veo que queden estéticamente mal y son una pasada de mejora en el cultivo . .. es más ,me parece que es más bonito un huerto en bancales ,pero cada uno tiene sus gustos .. también es verdad que yo tengo los bancales en el jardín de casa y no voy a hacerlos de ladrillo y hierro corrugado que quedan muy rústicos .


----------



## Alfa555 (1 Nov 2020)

zulu dijo:


> Me perece el clapalm ese, que también tengo en ignorados. Al segundo mensaje que le leí fue directo al ignore, y queda mucho más limpio el hilo.
> 
> De todas formas yo pasaba por aquí a ver qué se puede sembrar ahora. Zona de sierra y huerto chiquitin, 15 metros cuadrados o así



En estos meses del año lo mejor es el cultivo de hoja verde : acelga ,lechuga ,espinaca ,escarola,zanahoria ,ajo y cebolla . Yo en mi zona que es muy templada aún estoy poniendo crucíferas ( col ,brócoli,asa de cántaro ) pero es una zona muy templada.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2020)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Yo me hice unos de madera tratada con autoclave y un lasur protector en el exterior tono teca , por dentro va forrado con geotextil para que la tierra no entre en contacto con la madera ,los míos son así ,pero más altos :
> 
> Bancales Elevados De Madera | Fundació Ilersis
> 
> Yo no veo que queden estéticamente mal y son una pasada de mejora en el cultivo . .. es más ,me parece que es más bonito un huerto en bancales ,pero cada uno tiene sus gustos .. también es verdad que yo tengo los bancales en el jardín de casa y no voy a hacerlos de ladrillo y hierro corrugado que quedan muy rústicos .


----------



## neirien (19 Nov 2020)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Como puedo deshacerme de cochinilla blanca que hace algodones? Sin echar pesticidas



Buscarlas en el envés de la hoja y aplastarlas una a una. Y destruir los huevos que dejan formando como espirales. Evidentemente, si son pocas plantas.


----------



## Alfa555 (22 Nov 2020)

neirien dijo:


> Buscarlas en el envés de la hoja y aplastarlas una a una. Y destruir los huevos que dejan formando como espirales. Evidentemente, si son pocas plantas.



1 cucharada de aceite de Neem
1 cucharada jabón potásico
1 litro de agua

Mezclar ,mejor con agua caliente pues no resulta fácil la dilución homogénea y aplicar en pulverización cada dos días la primera semana(aquí ya verás que claramente hay mucha menos plaga ) y cada tres la siguiente ,después una vez a la semana o cada 15 días .
El jabón potásico ( también vale cualquier jabón neutro que tengamos en casa ,pero es mejor el potásico ) diluye la capa cerosa que cubre el exoesqueleto de quitina de los insectos y estos mueren por desidratación .
El aceite de Neem inhibe la maduración de las larvas y produce que los insectos dejen de alimentarse ,pero no es inmediato ,tarda una semana aprox en notarse los efectos .

No recomiendo quitarlas directamente con la mano sin guantes , además de ser tedioso , se pueden desarrollar alergias a largo plazo aunque generalmente hablamos de exposiciones profesionales.


----------



## Alfa555 (22 Nov 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Cada uno puede plantar cuantas le quepan en un metro cuadrado que no cúbico, o a el le sean necesarias, otra cosa es que se desarrollen suficiente para que se consigan unas buenas matas y mejor cogollos.
> Tambien es verdad que solo lo he conseguido una vez con dos plantas y porque me las facilitaron como plantel, en cambio con semillas nunca lo he conseguido me es muy difícil por no decir imposible.
> Nunca me ha dado miedo tomar un poco de hierba pero me da mucho respeto ya que sin darte cuenta poco a poco te coge el mono y si no eres muy precavido puedes muy bien quedar enganchado por lo que siempre que he consigo tener acabo quemándola o dandola a alguien por no tirarla.



Lo de la María va de la manera siguiente ,salvo personalidades adictivas .no mono físico ,mono psicológico débil ...que te puedes enganchar ... Recuerdo una chica enganchada a comerse la pintura de las paredes ...pero si crees que te puede enganchar de alguna manera ,lo mejor es dejar de fumar ,sin duda .


Icibatreuh dijo:


> Pregunta ai los expertos, cuántas plantas de marihuana se pueden cultivar por metro cúbico?
> 
> Porreemos presiona al PSOE para legalizar la marihuana: 20 metros cúbicos de autocultivo será legal
> 
> ...



No puedes plantar ni una ,las semillas son para colección supuestamente .
Otra cosa es que tengas un par de plantas , la policía te descubra porque las has puesto en el patio y los vecinos las ven y cuando vallas a juicio el juez te ponga una multa y a correr .


----------



## singermorning (23 Nov 2020)

Hola, que volumen deberia tener una maceta para cultivar tomates cherry? y chiles (probablemente rocoto).
Gracias por adelantado


----------



## singermorning (23 Nov 2020)

Gracias!

La cosa es que en la casa hay varias macetas muertas de asco, y por eso de ahorrar....:







Utilizo el bote de tabasco en el centro para que puedas/podais imaginar un poco el volumen. Entonces en las dos grandes podria poner tomates/pimientos.... Alguna recomendacion para las pequenyas? he pensado en "hierbas" aromaticas, cilantro etc... pero no soy tan fan de ellas. Fresas quizas? Tengo alguna mas en otra parte del patio mas grande que esas.
Estarian en una zona bastante soleada, aunque en el jardin de delante hay zonas bastante umbrias (por si se ocurre algo para poner ahi).


----------



## pagesitofeliz (25 Nov 2020)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Lo de la María va de la manera siguiente ,salvo personalidades adictivas .no mono físico ,mono psicológico débil ...que te puedes enganchar ... Recuerdo una chica enganchada a comerse la pintura de las paredes ...pero si crees que te puede enganchar de alguna manera ,lo mejor es dejar de fumar ,sin duda .
> 
> No puedes plantar ni una ,las semillas son para colección supuestamente .
> Otra cosa es que tengas un par de plantas , la policía te descubra porque las has puesto en el patio y los vecinos las ven y cuando vallas a juicio el juez te ponga una multa y a correr .



Es evidente que no está permitido plantar de una forma legal según las normas o las leyes y me es muy aceptable y aconsejable, a más aconsejable ya que quien lleva el botijo a la fuente tarde o pronto se suele romper y eso jode un montón y más si el botijo es tuyo ú la has pagado tu.
Dicho esto, solo un detalle u observación llevo más de una decada viviendo y compartiendo catre con mi compañera una tal belensita , muy andalusa ella y oye, aún así un cielo y como persona un primor, con el agravante de ser un catalan con ínfulas, culturales, económicas entre otras cosas y que se supone me se tendrían que diferenciar de mí supuesta idiosincracia y la verdad no es asi, pero eso me lo tengo que tragar a ser posible con algo olioso para que no se me atragante.

Y dicho esto solo me falta reconocer un detalle que define lo terrorifico que es la droga y más una las más destructivas neurologicamente y cerebralmente a más de acondicionar toda una vida a la persona que es intoxicada por personas ajenas y que con ello consiguen esclavizarlas con el agravante de que nunca sabrán que han sido sometidas y abusadas y sin jamas saberlo, ni recordarlo.
Ello me lleva a la escopolomina una de las drogas mucho peores las de diseño que sirve en exclusiva para confundir al ser, en un alarde de perfección en la manipulación de la persona para su esclavitud.
Anda?.


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Nov 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Es evidente que no está permitido plantar de una forma legal según las normas o las leyes y me es muy aceptable y aconsejable, a más aconsejable ya que quien lleva el botijo a la fuente tarde o pronto se suele romper y eso jode un montón y más si el botijo es tuyo ú la has pagado tu.
> Dicho esto, solo un detalle u observación llevo más de una decada viviendo y compartiendo catre con mi compañera una tal belensita , muy andalusa ella y oye, aún así un cielo y como persona un primor, con el agravante de ser un catalan con ínfulas, culturales, económicas entre otras cosas y que se supone me se tendrían que diferenciar de mí supuesta idiosincracia y la verdad no es asi, pero eso me lo tengo que tragar a ser posible con algo olioso para que no se me atragante.
> 
> Y dicho esto solo me falta reconocer un detalle que define lo terrorifico que es la droga y más una las más destructivas neurologicamente y cerebralmente a más de acondicionar toda una vida a la persona que es intoxicada por personas ajenas y que con ello consiguen esclavizarlas con el agravante de que nunca sabrán que han sido sometidas y abusadas y sin jamas saberlo, ni recordarlo.
> ...



Joer ...el estramonio ,la hierba de las brujas con la que untaban sus escobas para volar vía vaginal ... El estramonio igual que el cannabis ,la adormidera ,el beleño ,mandrágora e infinidad de plantas más está prohibido su cultivo . Pero vamos ,creo que son casi unas 200 plantas .


----------



## pagesitofeliz (26 Nov 2020)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Joer ...el estramonio ,la hierba de las brujas con la que untaban sus escobas para volar vía vaginal ... El estramonio igual que el cannabis ,la adormidera ,el beleño ,mandrágora e infinidad de plantas más está prohibido su cultivo . Pero vamos ,creo que son casi unas 200 plantas .



Aún así por circunstancias colaterales de la capacidad de locura de la que dispone el pagesitofeliz la hay una droga que es sencilla , barata y muy ecológica.
Estando en plena naturaleza y ansioso de saber que toxicidad producía el veneno de un alacran y siéndome dificil saber y encontrar información, no se me ocurrió otra cosa que hacer que uno de los muchos que pululan por mis fincas me picara simplemente , oye tú, flipante entre lo que duro la duda, la espera y las consecuencias desde alli y hasta ahora he constatado que mi locura es más peor cada año que pasa.
Otro alucinógeno más mejor y que sepa imposible.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Alfa555 (27 Nov 2020)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Aún así por circunstancias colaterales de la capacidad de locura de la que dispone el pagesitofeliz la hay una droga que es sencilla , barata y muy ecológica.
> Estando en plena naturaleza y ansioso de saber que toxicidad producía el veneno de un alacran y siéndome dificil saber y encontrar información, no se me ocurrió otra cosa que hacer que uno de los muchos que pululan por mis fincas me picara simplemente , oye tú, flipante entre lo que duro la duda, la espera y las consecuencias desde alli y hasta ahora he constatado que mi locura es más peor cada año que pasa.
> Otro alucinógeno más mejor y que sepa imposible.
> Anda que no?.



Yo soy más de fumar que intravenosa ....


----------



## singermorning (13 Dic 2020)

Gracias, aqui si lo usamos mas (el cilantro). Por cierto, ho me he quedado todo loco.... a ver si manyana subo una foto, pero estoy serguro que tengo una tomatera creciendo de manera inintencionada (no plantada) en el patio trasero.... mucha casualidad pme parece para una semilla.... pero subire foto a ver que me decis
saludos.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Dic 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Gracias, aqui si lo usamos mas (el cilantro). Por cierto, ho me he quedado todo loco.... a ver si manyana subo una foto, pero estoy serguro que tengo una tomatera creciendo de manera inintencionada (no plantada) en el patio trasero.... mucha casualidad pme parece para una semilla.... pero subire foto a ver que me decis
> saludos.



Los tomates suelen salir espontáneamente en muchos lugares... 
A mi en la huerta todos los años me crecen un montón de ortalizas sin que las siembre... 
Las que me interesan las repico y plantó en otro lugar, sino hay donde están las dejo...


----------



## bric (13 Dic 2020)

singermorning dijo:


> Gracias, aqui si lo usamos mas (el cilantro). Por cierto, ho me he quedado todo loco.... a ver si manyana subo una foto, pero estoy serguro que tengo una tomatera creciendo de manera inintencionada (no plantada) en el patio trasero.... mucha casualidad pme parece para una semilla.... pero subire foto a ver que me decis
> saludos.



Es posible, a mí me salió este año una tomatera entre las rendijas de unas piedras del patio, sola, sin plantar nada. 

No sé de donde saldría porque eran cherrys y nunca he comprado tomates de ese tipo. Un día arrancando hierbas de entre las rendijas la ví cuando apenas era un brote, me parecío que era una tomatera, la dejé crecer a ver que pasaba, y el resultado ha sido que he estado meses comiendo tomates cherys. 

Lo que son las cosas, ha dado más producción esa tomatera a la que no he hecho más que regarla en verano y entutorarla con una varilla de hierro, que las que tenía plantadas en el huerto.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Dic 2020)

bric dijo:


> Es posible, a mí me salió este año una tomatera entre las rendijas de unas piedras del patio, sola, sin plantar nada.
> 
> No sé de donde saldría porque eran cherrys y nunca he comprado tomates de ese tipo. Un día arrancando hierbas de entre las rendijas la ví cuando apenas era un brote, me parecío que era una tomatera, la dejé crecer a ver que pasaba, y el resultado ha sido que he estado meses comiendo tomates cherys.
> 
> Lo que son las cosas, ha dado más producción esa tomatera a la que no he hecho más que regarla en verano y entutorarla con una varilla de hierro, que las que tenía plantadas en el huerto.



Cuanto mas pequeño es un fruto mas produccion da por pura economia biologica...
Es mas sencillo y menos arriesgado producir 200000 flores que una sola...
Yo tengo castaños y aunque las castañas grandes son mas vendibles y esteticas, los arboles dados mas a fruta pequeña dan mas en kilos...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Dic 2020)

¿Qué tal veis hacer transplantes a tierra directamente en esta época? Este año entre que estrenaba el huerto y demás me tocó dejar en maceta provisionalmente algunas cosas que había acopiado, porque se me hizo tarde. Han sobrevivido, pero evidentemente no han medrado en exceso. Me refiero concretamente a:

-Endrino: tengo 5, supuestamente en 2021 serán de tres años.

-Melocotonero injertado (ni puta idea en qué): es un arbolito creo que de 3 años que vino feúcho y ha sufrido mucho en verano, no le tengo mucha fe pero quiero intentarlo.

-Granado y granado enano: compré 2 de cada a raíz desnuda. A consecuencia de mi retraso los he mezclado, pero en fin, al menos 2 los quiero pasar a tierra y los otros 2 a maceta más grande.

-Grosellero: 3 ejemplares apelotonados en un macetón, toca separar y sembrar. Llevan ahí 2 años + lo que tuvieran.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Dic 2020)

Esa es la intención. Pero no quiero cantar victoria hasta que no los vea producir un par de años, son autoestériles y tienen su miga. Lo cierto es que incluso estando en un tiesto nada adecuado parece que se han adaptado bien. En mi comarca no los cultiva ni dios, y los cuatro asilvestrados que quedan están muy esquilmados. Quizás después de navidad aproveche para pedir alguno más, por la cosa de la variedad genética y los repuestos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Dic 2020)

Pues más o menos son las condiciones que tengo yo también. Si los he visto asilvestrados o semisilvestres no muy lejos, imagino que con un poco de cuidado puedo hacerlos crecer razonablemente bien. Pero vamos, no es una certeza, una cosa es que la planta no se muera y otra que consiga dar fruto en condiciones.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Dic 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Pues más o menos son las condiciones que tengo yo también. Si los he visto asilvestrados o semisilvestres no muy lejos, imagino que con un poco de cuidado puedo hacerlos crecer razonablemente bien. Pero vamos, no es una certeza, una cosa es que la planta no se muera y otra que consiga dar fruto en condiciones.




Yo tengo un terreno en Kuartango y esta justo 800 metros, de hay se extiende una enorme meseta llena de endrinos y otros arbustos arboles...
Todos los años suelo hacer unas garrafas patxaran...

El endrino es super fuerte, se suele utilizar como patron en ciertos frutales aunque no es el mas adecuado...
Resiste mucho el frio y la sequia y se da muy bien en altura...

Si se cultiva en zonas costeras o de poca altura con tierras fertiles da endrinas mas grandes, como uvas, pero no son tan adecuadas para el patxaran...

Tengo endrinos tambien en la costa en otro terreno y mientras que los de Kuartango apenas pasan del metro de altura, los costeros crecen hasta mas de 5 metros y gruesos troncos...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Dic 2020)

bric dijo:


> Es posible, a mí me salió este año una tomatera entre las rendijas de unas piedras del patio, sola, sin plantar nada.
> 
> No sé de donde saldría porque eran cherrys y nunca he comprado tomates de ese tipo. Un día arrancando hierbas de entre las rendijas la ví cuando apenas era un brote, me parecío que era una tomatera, la dejé crecer a ver que pasaba, y el resultado ha sido que he estado meses comiendo tomates cherys.
> 
> Lo que son las cosas, ha dado más producción esa tomatera a la que no he hecho más que regarla en verano y entutorarla con una varilla de hierro, que las que tenía plantadas en el huerto.



A ver un pelin de seriedad entre el personal, hortifruticultor, acaso me tratáis de endilgar que es posible que brote una tomatera sin ser precia una semilla? aún que sea por inercia del avatar de la naturaleza? 
En mis extensas fincas de lleida este año me han brotado miles de rosales, acaso me hareis creer que precisamente mi huerto es donde los profetas de Jesús el hijo de dios me es el huerto donde se reunían aquellos profetas y que a más de tener mucha pluma, ademas llevaban rosas rojas, en aquellos tiempos bíblicos y yo su amo me ha dado por ser un exceptico en lo dogmático y encima con un par de vemoles?.
Por dios iluminamelos ya que precisamente dentro de poco es navidad y otra vez me dejan a un jesusito con el pandero al aire y los demás pastores con abrigos de borregopara más escarnio.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Dic 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis hacer transplantes a tierra directamente en esta época? Este año entre que estrenaba el huerto y demás me tocó dejar en maceta provisionalmente algunas cosas que había acopiado, porque se me hizo tarde. Han sobrevivido, pero evidentemente no han medrado en exceso. Me refiero concretamente a:
> 
> -Endrino: tengo 5, supuestamente en 2021 serán de tres años.
> 
> ...



Es que precisamente cuando se les cae las hojas a los árboles es cuando hay que trasplantarlos del contrario otra época no la hay ni es posible.
Anda anda?.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (15 Dic 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis hacer transplantes a tierra directamente en esta época? Este año entre que estrenaba el huerto y demás me tocó dejar en maceta provisionalmente algunas cosas que había acopiado, porque se me hizo tarde. Han sobrevivido, pero evidentemente no han medrado en exceso. Me refiero concretamente a:
> 
> -Endrino: tengo 5, supuestamente en 2021 serán de tres años.
> 
> ...



un buen bujero, echa tierra vegetal mezclada con la tierra y listo.

y la época es ideal ahora.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Dic 2020)

bric dijo:


> Es posible, a mí me salió este año una tomatera entre las rendijas de unas piedras del patio, sola, sin plantar nada.
> 
> No sé de donde saldría porque eran cherrys y nunca he comprado tomates de ese tipo. Un día arrancando hierbas de entre las rendijas la ví cuando apenas era un brote, me parecío que era una tomatera, la dejé crecer a ver que pasaba, y el resultado ha sido que he estado meses comiendo tomates cherys.
> 
> Lo que son las cosas, ha dado más producción esa tomatera a la que no he hecho más que regarla en verano y entutorarla con una varilla de hierro, que las que tenía plantadas en el huerto.



No te quepa la menos duda mi querido bric que de una tómate, otra cosa es muy improbable, esto de genética casual solo ocurre muy de tarde en tarde y precisamente a mi siempre me ha corroído la sospecha de que el unico hijo que ha tenido mi belensita no era precisamente algo que se haya sembrado injertado y abonado de mis posibles y que sin lugar dudas los tenía, pero collons que de 1,6o me salga un casi dos metro y con pelo siempre me quedará la duda.
¿Pero, que no se cura? como no sea con amor y comprensión y mucha paciencia como no sea porque otra no encuentro ni me sale ni pagando.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (15 Dic 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> un buen bujero, echa tierra vegetal mezclada con la tierra y listo.
> 
> y la época es ideal ahora.



Mejor haciendo un buen hoyo y cubrirlo a ser posible con abono orgánico o quimico más da , ya que morir de una cosa u otra nos vamos ha morir todos sin remisión.
Anda que?.


----------



## SPQR (20 Dic 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis hacer transplantes a tierra directamente en esta época? Este año entre que estrenaba el huerto y demás me tocó dejar en maceta provisionalmente algunas cosas que había acopiado, porque se me hizo tarde. Han sobrevivido, pero evidentemente no han medrado en exceso. Me refiero concretamente a:
> 
> -Endrino: tengo 5, supuestamente en 2021 serán de tres años.
> 
> ...



Precisamente ahora es buena época para plantar arboles en tierra. Y si te esperas a la luna menguante de Enero, pues mejor aún, que está la savia parada y le puedes podar las ramas muy largas.


----------



## SPQR (21 Dic 2020)

Te refieres a esto








o a esto?







La primera se pone mas bien para proteger del frio. La segunda del exceso de sol.

Yo si pongo la segunda para proteger los tomates en Junio y Julio.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (6 Ene 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Precisamente ahora es buena época para plantar arboles en tierra. Y si te esperas a la luna menguante de Enero, pues mejor aún, que está la savia parada y le puedes podar las ramas muy largas.



Gracias por el consejo, a lo largo de enero lo quiero tener hecho, a ver si pillo algún día sin heladas fuertes la semana que viene para poder trabajar mejor el suelo. 

El tema de la poda no va a ser tan duro este año como el anterior, cuando me encontré aquello hecho una jungla. Un último intento para salvar una parra y un ciruelo moribundos, la típica de formación de 4 o 5 árboles de 3 años y eso sí, mano bastante drástica con los arbustos: groselleros, frambuesas, goji, endrinos...


----------



## Alfa555 (12 Ene 2021)

Yo hago mulching con la misma paja seca que uso para las gallinas . La compro a 6 pavos la Paca de 35/40 kg .
Ventajas :
En verano no se te evapora el agua tan rápido 
La primera capa de tierra se mantiene viva,a la sombra y húmeda,las raíces casi afloran a la superficie . 
Incorporas materia orgánica a la superficie poco a poco .

Inconvenientes : 
Hay que renovar ,más o menos en primavera u verano mantengo unos 4 cm de acolchado ... En invierno mi zona no baja de los 15 grados y la incidencia solar baja ,por eso en invierno aprovecho para retirar el mulch viejo y lo hecho al vermicompostador y añado compost con alto contenido en humus de lobriz que extraigo del mismo vermicompostador .

También si hace mucho viento y tienes la huerta al lado de casa pues tienes que estar barriendo cada semana algo de paja pero en general se mantiene en su lugar .


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (13 Ene 2021)

Tengo curiosidad por ver cómo le han sentado las nieves a mi huerto, a ver si acaba de derretir, que no veo una mierda y no quiero liarla. Ya he visto unas cuantas ornamentales KO (por lo general tenía "copias de seguridad" a resguardo) y de lo que ha salido hoy a la luz, las fresas y las acelgas ni se han enterado.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Ene 2021)

¿Invernadero o zona cálida? Yo no pillo brócolis y tomates a la vez ni de coña :: Aunque ha sido un año anómalo y he llegado a cortar algún tomate madurado en rama en diciembre...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Ene 2021)

Mucho ánimo, cuando la cosa echa a rodar vas acumulando modificaciones útiles a tu pequeño ecosistema, que no te pueda la impaciencia, a veces es desesperante pero por lo general es un maravilloso descubrimiento cotidiano, así como un entretenimiento útil y divertido.


----------



## DDT (18 Ene 2021)

Tomates y berenje as ahora? Tu tienes un invernadero?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Ene 2021)

He visto un vídeo curioso y os lo traigo para que me digáis los contras, según lo pinta el chaval me parece "demasiado" bueno. De poner en práctica este sistema, sería solo para ornamentales, por si las moscas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Ene 2021)

Te lo has currado de cojones, mi compostera son cuatro palés unidos con bridas  Claro que no produzco tanto residuo, es en el patio de mis padres y ahí va el césped, restos de cocina, ceniza de la leña, etc.

El tema de las vermicomposteras me interesa y lo tengo mirado, pero en mi caso lo haría con cubos, que me salen gratis, se adaptan a mis necesidades y no necesitan tanto trabajo. A lo mejor ni siquiera compro lombriz californiana, tengo toneladas de lombrices autóctonas a nada que levanto una piedra o remuevo la tierra. Pero ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para inventos, priorizo las labores de mantenimiento.

En mi parcela por el momento sobrevivo con montones random del año pasado que tengo que desmontar. Cuando cave en las próximas semanas quiero organizar todo en un par de montones grandes en plan "hugelkultur": cavar un buen cuadrado hondo, meter madera a medio pudrir y luego capas de restos verdes y tierra. Dejarlos ahí un añito descomponiéndose, abonando a las plantas cercanas y conservando humedad a pelito.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (19 Ene 2021)

Me apunto al hilo el cual no había visto hasta ahora. 

Tenemos entre 5 amigos una huerta en la rivera del río, a causa de ello tenemos _fallopia japonica,_una planta invasora muy hija de la gran puta que lo jodido que tiene es que echa unas raíces la hostia de largas, y también forma debajo de la tierra unos tocones que pueden llegar a medir casi 1 metro de diámetro, lo peor de todo es que tras quitar tocónes y raíces, con cualquier pequeña raíz que haya quedado puede empezar a crecer echando hostias, sobre todo en verano y primavera. He leído algo sobre echar agua de mar a las plantas que vayan creciendo (de momento no queremos usar venenos, ya que no se podría cultivar en un par de años y tenemos gallinas)

¿alguna idea?


----------



## Marjalero (19 Ene 2021)

Buenas!
He construido un pequeño gallinero en el que viven 3 gallinas. Alguno sabe que proceso hay que hacer para poder utilizar la mierda que generan como abono para el huerto? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Marjalero (19 Ene 2021)

Muchas gracias templao


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Ene 2021)

Cuidadín con las palas de chumbera, yo cuando las meto al compost les pego antes una buena tanda de machetazos por si las moscas, y aún así me acabo encontrando algún trozo vivo sacando raíces en las esquinas. Supongo que si las lombrices tienen hambre no es tanto problema, pero no viene mal facilitarles el trabajo.

Como curiosidad, hay peña que planta árboles en sitios áridos y mete bajo el hoyo unas palas jóvenes (no de las lignificadas) para que conserven humedad y le den un plus al arbolillo en sus primeros años. Sin triturar, aguantan de cojones hasta que se descomponen.


----------



## Maybe (19 Ene 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> He visto un vídeo curioso y os lo traigo para que me digáis los contras, según lo pinta el chaval me parece "demasiado" bueno



Hola Webos! Me cuelo un momentito por aquí para responderte a esto.

La mayor ventaja de la esponja (retención de la humedad) puede convertirse también en su mayor inconveniente. Será estupendo para ciertos tipos de cultivo en condiciones muy controladas pero para la huerta así en general, donde las plantas están a merced de las condiciones meteorológicas... no lo veo. No siempre te va a interesar mantener el suelo húmedo; en condiciones de sequía puede ser un _lifehack_ brutal, o en determinados tipos de suelo muy arenosos, pero cuando llueve mucho lo que necesitas es que drene y no se quede el agua acumulada en la esponja tan cerca de las raíces.

Es relativamente frecuente encontrar esponja mezclada con el sustrato en algunos tipos de orquídeas (Cymbidium) cuando vienen de la floristería. A menos que tengas cierta experiencia en su cultivo y controles muy bien el riego es mejor quitarla para evitar riesgo de hongos y pudriciones.


----------



## bric (22 Ene 2021)

¿Qué estais plantando estos días? 

Yo estoy preparando habas, guisantes, espinacas, y en unos días me pongo con ajos y lechugas. Estoy pensando en plantar algo más, ¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Alfa555 (26 Ene 2021)

Yo no lo definiria exactamente así ...pero si ,la naturaleza es imprevisible y variable ..todas las especies tienen mecanismos para sobrevir a condiciones no ideales hasta cierto punto y si no te pasas ,hasta le viene bien ciertas carencias en momentos puntuales .
Todavía recuerdo los años que pasamos en casa luchando con un limonero que no daba fruto ...hasta que llegó mi abuelo y lo vareó de arriba a abajo ...yo decía ,si no da limones de esta ya palma de la paliza ...jajajja ...a los pocos meses cuajado de limones que se le caían las ramas del peso ...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (26 Ene 2021)

Yo también lo he leído, pero me la pela, meto los cítricos sin problema. Mi tierra también es alcalina (creo que algo menos)

En general no me corto demasiado en las cosas que echo, salvo carne, grasas y cosas así. Los huevos los aprieto un poco y pa dentro. Alguna vez meto conchas de marisco o algún hueso lirondo, cenizas, tierra de tiestos, plantas cadáver, restos de poda...Lo que pillo mientras no sea muy voluminoso (o si lo es, que pueda partirlo sin muchos líos). 

Hay que tener en cuenta que es una compostera "lenta", muy aireada, últimamente ni le doy la vuelta. La vez al año que la desmonto, dejo extendido un mes o dos antes de cavar y mezclar. Vamos, que son condiciones particulares que me permiten relajar un poco las precauciones. Cuando tenía la típica de plástico todo era mucho más rápido, pero también había que hacer más caso.


----------



## Alfa555 (18 Feb 2021)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Me apunto al hilo el cual no había visto hasta ahora.
> 
> Tenemos entre 5 amigos una huerta en la rivera del río, a causa de ello tenemos _fallopia japonica,_una planta invasora muy hija de la gran puta que lo jodido que tiene es que echa unas raíces la hostia de largas, y también forma debajo de la tierra unos tocones que pueden llegar a medir casi 1 metro de diámetro, lo peor de todo es que tras quitar tocónes y raíces, con cualquier pequeña raíz que haya quedado puede empezar a crecer echando hostias, sobre todo en verano y primavera. He leído algo sobre echar agua de mar a las plantas que vayan creciendo (de momento no queremos usar venenos, ya que no se podría cultivar en un par de años y tenemos gallinas)
> 
> ¿alguna idea?



Buenas ..veo que este post ha quedado sin respuesta y la verdad es que es comprensible porque mala solución tiene .
La caña china esa tiene muy mala hostia y como pille flujo de agua es una verdadera plaga que no deja crecer nada y se reproduce de forma increíble .
Una posibilidad es informarse de si existe algún plan de control de la especie en la zona ,porque por mucho que limpies tu parcela si la anterior y la siguiente están llenas no vas a conseguir nada ....incluso te diría que si hay caña china curso arriba siempre te va a volver . 
Siento ser chungo ,pero el problema es jodido ,en algunos países creo que te baja el valor de la pArcela tener la plaga esa.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Feb 2021)

Tengo una motoazada eléctrica, ¿alguien sabe cómo se debe engrasar (por dónde) y con qué tipo de aceite?


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (28 Feb 2021)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Buenas ..veo que este post ha quedado sin respuesta y la verdad es que es comprensible porque mala solución tiene .
> La caña china esa tiene muy mala hostia y como pille flujo de agua es una verdadera plaga que no deja crecer nada y se reproduce de forma increíble .
> Una posibilidad es informarse de si existe algún plan de control de la especie en la zona ,porque por mucho que limpies tu parcela si la anterior y la siguiente están llenas no vas a conseguir nada ....incluso te diría que si hay caña china curso arriba siempre te va a volver .
> Siento ser chungo ,pero el problema es jodido ,en algunos países creo que te baja el valor de la pArcela tener la plaga esa.



Gracias por la respuesta, de momento hemos comprado un rollo gigante de plástico y hemos cubierto toda la parcela donde crece (al de la huerta de al lado no le crece nada de nada, y eso que no hay nada que separe las dos huertas) lo que queda sin cubrir por las condiciones del terreno, intentaremos rociando agua de mar, que según he leído va bastante bien. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Perro Viejo (5 Mar 2021)

Perdón por el offopic pero pregunto en este hilo ya que no hay troles y todos sois hombres de campo. Al grano, he cortado unos árboles en la finca y he rebanado los troncos con la motosierrra y ahora tengo unos tocones bastante gordos que quiero astillar para tener leña para el año que viene.

Me recomendáis alguna maza o hacha que sea efectiva? Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Mar 2021)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, de momento hemos comprado un rollo gigante de plástico y hemos cubierto toda la parcela donde crece (al de la huerta de al lado no le crece nada de nada, y eso que no hay nada que separe las dos huertas) lo que queda sin cubrir por las condiciones del terreno, intentaremos rociando agua de mar, que según he leído va bastante bien.
> Un saludo.



Eso eso, no hay nada mejor para un huerto que regarlo con agua salada, las cañas no se si subsistirán pero el huerto seguro que no.


----------



## Elblancodelwhatsapp (5 Mar 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Eso eso, no hay nada mejor para un huerto que regarlo con agua salada, las cañas no se si subsistirán pero el huerto seguro que no.



En esa parcela no plantaremos nada en un año o dos hasta erradicar las cañas, lo del agua salada seria aplicando a las hojas con un fumigador y que la planta chupe el agua salada.


----------



## ulipulido (6 Mar 2021)

Como aquí veo que la gente controla, y yo estoy en proceso de aprendizaje pregunto:

Acabo de comprar una casa, con una finca de unos 700 metros, principalmente con olivos (demasiados), nisperos, un par de manzanos, almendros, granado y ciruelos. Yo quiero plantar 3 mandarinos y 2 naranjos, ya que hay espacio.

La finca llevaba abandonada 3 años, los árboles están vivos de milagro, aunque un poco secos.

Lo primero que he hecho fue desbrozar, pedir a un chico que vieniese a arar y talar, los olivos cruzarlos (se dice en mi zona), casi al tronco y ya, ya que no los quiero, como mucho 1 o 2 (tengo 12), y los frutales al ser casi primavera les he podado lo justo.

El agua está a precio de lágrimas de unicornio, tengo un sistema que recoge todo el agua de lluvia del techo y parcela de la casa y la almacena, unos 8mil litros, y puesto con goteo.

Le he quitado el goteo a los olivos y lo he dejado solo a los frutales.

Dudas, ¿cuánto riego estos primeros meses? ¿Todo lo posible?, Había árboles ya muy secos y con falta de agua

Abonado, ¿qué usaríais? ¿Sería necesario ya?

¿Qué mas cosad debería hacer cuanto antes?

La finca está cerca de alicante capital, así que el agua es el bien más preciado. ¿Plantaríais algo más? Las frutas me gustan todas, eso sí, que sean frutales.

En caso de hacer una pequeña huerta, con lo limitado del riego merecería la pena? Que pondríais?

Muchas gracias, estoy en proceso de aprendizaje y cualquier ayuda es buena


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Mar 2021)

Elblancodelwhatsapp dijo:


> En esa parcela no plantaremos nada en un año o dos hasta erradicar las cañas, lo del agua salada seria aplicando a las hojas con un fumigador y que la planta chupe el agua salada.



A ver , lo mío solo es una sugerencia ,primero se talan las cañas, después se pasa un subsulador y lo que brota se fumiga con herbicida, otra no hay.
Anda que?.


----------



## SPQR (7 Mar 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Perdón por el offopic pero pregunto en este hilo ya que no hay troles y todos sois hombres de campo. Al grano, he cortado unos árboles en la finca y he rebanado los troncos con la motosierrra y ahora tengo unos tocones bastante gordos que quiero astillar para tener leña para el año que viene.
> 
> Me recomendáis alguna maza o hacha que sea efectiva? Gracias de antebrazo.



Lo más lonchafinista es un marro de 5kg y una cuña de acero. Con eso rajas los troncos. El marro compralo con mango de fibra, un poco mas caro, pero mucho mas duradero.


----------



## Perro Viejo (7 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo más lonchafinista es un marro de 5kg y una cuña de acero. Con eso rajas los troncos. El marro compralo con mango de fibra, un poco mas caro, pero mucho mas duradero.




Sí, eso busco. Alguna marca y modelo en particular?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Mar 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> Como aquí veo que la gente controla, y yo estoy en proceso de aprendizaje pregunto:
> 
> Acabo de comprar una casa, con una finca de unos 700 metros, principalmente con olivos (demasiados), nisperos, un par de manzanos, almendros, granado y ciruelos. Yo quiero plantar 3 mandarinos y 2 naranjos, ya que hay espacio.
> 
> ...




No controlo mucho del tema árboles, pero si los que tienes han aguantado un cuidado negligente, es que están bien adaptados, yo conservaría todos los que pudiera e intentaría irlos recuperando, con un poco de cuidado verás cómo te lo agradecen. Si no quieres vender las aceitunas, bien porque los quieras ornamentales, bien porque los quieras para hacer cuatro botes aliñados, no tienes necesidad de meter riego. Si te gustan los higos y tienes sitio lejos de muros o tuberías, las higueras son una buena opción, tiran con el agua que haya.

Para conservar mejor la humedad, puedes probar con acolchados de lo que tengas por ahí: paja, cartón corrugado, restos de poda triturados o hasta una colocación inteligente de las piedras grandes pueden ayudar mucho. Tanto en los árboles como en la huerta. Te diría que intentes trabajar en bancales (elevados o incluso de los que van por debajo del nivel del suelo). Mejor que en tierra directa, es más fácil gestionar la humedad en ellos. Es un coñazo hacerlos, pero son útiles por muchos motivos (eficiencia del goteo, menos malas hierbas, mejor control de plagas, etc). Fíjate bien en la orientación y esas cosas antes de colocarlos y decidir qué sembrar en cada uno.

En cuanto a qué sembrar...Te recomiendo googlear cosas relacionadas con la xerojardinería, pero es cierto que quienes manejan este concepto tiran más a lo ornamental.

Mucho ánimo.


----------



## ulipulido (8 Mar 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> No controlo mucho del tema árboles, pero si los que tienes han aguantado un cuidado negligente, es que están bien adaptados, yo conservaría todos los que pudiera e intentaría irlos recuperando, con un poco de cuidado verás cómo te lo agradecen. Si no quieres vender las aceitunas, bien porque los quieras ornamentales, bien porque los quieras para hacer cuatro botes aliñados, no tienes necesidad de meter riego. Si te gustan los higos y tienes sitio lejos de muros o tuberías, las higueras son una buena opción, tiran con el agua que haya.
> 
> Para conservar mejor la humedad, puedes probar con acolchados de lo que tengas por ahí: paja, cartón corrugado, restos de poda triturados o hasta una colocación inteligente de las piedras grandes pueden ayudar mucho. Tanto en los árboles como en la huerta. Te diría que intentes trabajar en bancales (elevados o incluso de los que van por debajo del nivel del suelo). Mejor que en tierra directa, es más fácil gestionar la humedad en ellos. Es un coñazo hacerlos, pero son útiles por muchos motivos (eficiencia del goteo, menos malas hierbas, mejor control de plagas, etc). Fíjate bien en la orientación y esas cosas antes de colocarlos y decidir qué sembrar en cada uno.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, la higuera la había contemplado en una esquina de la finca, se que sobreviven y dan fruto sin cuidados casi, pero al mismo tiempo crecen una barbaridad. Mi padre la suya cada X años la deja en el tronco porque se descontrola.

Gracias por la idea para mantener la humedad, me gusta. Por ahora estoy regando de noche, pongo al anochecer 5-6 horas el goteo y así n pierdo mucho por evaporación.

¿Cuánto riego semanal meterías? ¿Dos días hasta recuperar los arboles?

¿Abonado?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Mar 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la higuera la había contemplado en una esquina de la finca, se que sobreviven y dan fruto sin cuidados casi, pero al mismo tiempo crecen una barbaridad. Mi padre la suya cada X años la deja en el tronco porque se descontrola.
> 
> Gracias por la idea para mantener la humedad, me gusta. Por ahora estoy regando de noche, pongo al anochecer 5-6 horas el goteo y así n pierdo mucho por evaporación.
> 
> ...



No me atrevo a recomendarte abonados o frecuencias riegos sin saber cómo es tu terreno, y aunque lo supiera, reconozco los límites de mi conocimiento actual y no quiero darte consejos que podrían acabar siendo una putada. 

Lo de los árboles quizás no sea tanto cosa de regar a saco (menos ahora, que no hace tanto calor) como de cuidar el abonado y las podas. Si no han tenido riego por años, es probable que hayan desarrollado unas raíces cojonudas y con un poco de ayuda van a estar bien, mejor que enfangados, aunque veas la tierra seca por arriba donde ellos tienen sus raíces quizás esté bien húmedo. 

Las podas puedes plantearlas como un proceso de 2 o 3 temporadas, si lo haces de golpe te los puedes cargar (a las higueras como bien dices una vez establecidas se la suele sudar si las mochas por completo de una sola vez, pero los ciruelos o manzanos no son tan duros)

Si tienes espacio, te aconsejo que intentes tener tus rinconcitos para convertir restos de poda en compost. Si no te quieres liar, es básicamente dejarlos amontonados y darles tiempo hasta que sean tierra. Si quieres poner compostera te vale con 4 palés unidos con bridas y una saca de rafia vieja, no hay necesidad de comprarlas cuquis.

A ver si alguno puede orientarte de forma un poco más concreta en relación a tus necesidades.


----------



## SPQR (9 Mar 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sí, eso busco. Alguna marca y modelo en particular?



Ni idea de marcas, simplemente fui a la ferreteria y pedí marro y cuña. Son varios kilos de acero forjado bueno, asi que difícilmente te van a dar problemas, a no ser que los compres chinorris.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Ni idea de marcas, simplemente fui a la ferreteria y pedí marro y cuña. Son varios kilos de acero forjado bueno, asi que difícilmente te van a dar problemas, a no ser que los compres chinorris.



Sí, eso hize. Compré una maza y un par de cuñas y ya he astillado unos cuantos tocones, aunque cuesta bastantes golpes. Además me he pillado esta maza - hacha para los más grandes. 

https://www.amazon.es/Fiskars-10202...36&keywords=hacha+rajar&qid=1615308015&sr=8-2


----------



## SPQR (9 Mar 2021)

Enhorabuena por recoger y almacenar el agua de lluvia. Poca gente lo hace, cuando deberia de ser casi obligatorio en nuestra zona. Yo araría con la azada el contorno delos arboles y le añadiría algo de estiercol, de oveja/cabra el mejor. No hay que pasarsecon el riego, y menos ahora que ha caído buena lluvia.

Quédate unos cuantos olivos, merece la pena aprender a aliñar y preparar las olivas uno mismo. Es facil y da gusto consumir tus propias olivas e ir experimentando con la receta.

Depende un poco de la calidad del suelo que tengas, pero podrias plantar perfectamente ciruelos, albaricoques y citricos. Incluso podrias poner granados, la variedad mollar de Elche es tu hamija, para hacer zumo de granada.

Yo estoy en Murcia y tengo todo eso y algunos mas.

Un vidrio de un gringo que cultiva melocotones en zona casi desértica, por si te da ideas.





ulipulido dijo:


> Como aquí veo que la gente controla, y yo estoy en proceso de aprendizaje pregunto:
> 
> Acabo de comprar una casa, con una finca de unos 700 metros, principalmente con olivos (demasiados), nisperos, un par de manzanos, almendros, granado y ciruelos. Yo quiero plantar 3 mandarinos y 2 naranjos, ya que hay espacio.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (9 Mar 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sí, eso hize. Compré una maza y un par de cuñas y ya he astillado unos cuantos tocones, aunque cuesta bastantes golpes. Además me he pillado esta maza - hacha para los más grandes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/Fiskars-1020220-Hacha-de-Construcción/dp/B078WFJDGR/ref=sr_1_2?adgrpid=63027584864&dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQiA1pyCBhCtARIsAHaY_5d3DnjTaPmZi4hBH61IkORCTPaDb2McPb80lp2n_8hdwtDonz2HZaUaAg2BEALw_wcB&hvadid=275402398939&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9047033&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=b&hvrand=5643093107723848592&hvtargid=kwd-356429129708&hydadcr=2833_1833136&keywords=hacha+rajar&qid=1615308015&sr=8-2



Si que cansa, si. Doy fe, pero si no son muchos le vas echando un rato de vez en cuando y terminas por hacerlo.

Marro, cuña, hacha grande bien afilada y un arco de sierra es el kit basico para el leñador lonchafinista. Si quieres añadir algo, una sierra de cadena electrica es economica y va bien si tienes que cortar bastante leña, y tambien te sirve para podas.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Si que cansa, si. Doy fe, pero si no son muchos le vas echando un rato de vez en cuando y terminas por hacerlo.
> 
> Marro, cuña, hacha grande bien afilada y un arco de sierra es el kit basico para el leñador lonchafinista. Si quieres añadir algo, una sierra de cadena electrica es economica y va bien si tienes que cortar bastante leña, y tambien te sirve para podas.



Sierra ya tengo una de gasolina. Como buen lonchafinista compro leña sin cortar y la corto con ella. Me suelen traer troncos largos de 3 o 4 metros que no hace falta astillar pero corté esos árboles que estaban medio muertos y amenazaban con caer y no tenía nada para astillar esos tocones tan grandes.

Y sí que cansa, sí pero también ahorro en ginmnasios.


----------



## n_flamel (10 Mar 2021)

ulipulido dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la higuera la había contemplado en una esquina de la finca, se que sobreviven y dan fruto sin cuidados casi, pero al mismo tiempo crecen una barbaridad. Mi padre la suya cada X años la deja en el tronco porque se descontrola.
> 
> Gracias por la idea para mantener la humedad, me gusta. Por ahora estoy regando de noche, pongo al anochecer 5-6 horas el goteo y así n pierdo mucho por evaporación.
> 
> ...



La higuera hay que domarla, tengo 5, no es nada difícil pues acepta buenas podas y su gran ventaja: da fruto en la rama del año como las uvas por poner un ejemplo (excepto las brevas que son en la rama del año anterior). Si lo haces bien con una idea en la cabeza de cómo lo quieres en pocos años puedes tener una higuera que no te pase de la altura de la cabeza. hay fotos en internet de higueras bien podadas, tronco grueso, cruz baja y 3 o 4 ramas principales. lo que salga de esas ramas es lo que podas y con esas fotos te vas guiando y dando forma a la tuya.


----------



## ulipulido (10 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> La higuera hay que domarla, tengo 5, no es nada difícil pues acepta buenas podas y su gran ventaja: da fruto en la rama del año como las uvas por poner un ejemplo (excepto las brevas que son en la rama del año anterior). Si lo haces bien con una idea en la cabeza de cómo lo quieres en pocos años puedes tener una higuera que no te pase de la altura de la cabeza. hay fotos en internet de higueras bien podadas, tronco grueso, cruz baja y 3 o 4 ramas principales. lo que salga de esas ramas es lo que podas y con esas fotos te vas guiando y dando forma a la tuya.



Si, higuera caerá una, con una nos sobra si va bien


----------



## ulipulido (10 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Enhorabuena por recoger y almacenar el agua de lluvia. Poca gente lo hace, cuando deberia de ser casi obligatorio en nuestra zona. Yo araría con la azada el contorno delos arboles y le añadiría algo de estiercol, de oveja/cabra el mejor. No hay que pasarsecon el riego, y menos ahora que ha caído buena lluvia.
> 
> Quédate unos cuantos olivos, merece la pena aprender a aliñar y preparar las olivas uno mismo. Es facil y da gusto consumir tus propias olivas e ir experimentando con la receta.
> 
> ...



Ya estaba puesto el sistema, me parecio una pasada. La casa son dos bancales, el principal con la casa y casas anexas, y el bancal de abajo los frutales, el sistema que montó su dueño, recoge todo el agua del techo, y parte de la zona hormigonada de la parcela, una pasada. El otro día con solo un día de lluvia decente, 300 litros en cada bidón.

Sí, a ver, mi padre es de campo, hemos tenido olivos toda la vida, y hemos hecho y sigue haciendo su propio aceite, así que tener 10-12 olivos que tengo es tontería. Con quedarme uno o dos por aceitunas y ornamental me sobra.

Tengo granado y 2 ciruelos. Albaricoque pondré, así como algún melocotón, aunque me suena de mis padres que su vida era relativamente "corta".

Muchas gracias por el video y las ideas, a ver como se va dando


----------



## n_flamel (10 Mar 2021)

Ya que ha salido el tema en el último mensaje qué me podéis decir del granado? El mío nunca ha dado fruta. Qué necesita o cómo hay que tratarlo?


----------



## SPQR (10 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema en el último mensaje qué me podéis decir del granado? El mío nunca ha dado fruta. Qué necesita o cómo hay que tratarlo?



Hay variedades y variedades. Yo tenia uno borde y era intratable. Sabor amargo y las pepitas con mucho hueso. Muy desagradable de comer. Pero descubrí la variedad mollar de Elche -la plantan a saco por allí para hacer zumo que se paga muy caro en Alemania por los antioxidantes y demás- y es otra cosa. Yo la hago zumo y está bien de sabor.


----------



## felino66 (10 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya que ha salido el tema en el último mensaje qué me podéis decir del granado? El mío nunca ha dado fruta. Qué necesita o cómo hay que tratarlo?



De lo poco que te puedo decir es que no hay que regarlo mucho cuando tiene la fruta en marcha, porque se abre el fruto, yo no lo riego casi nada. Es bastante común que le salgan chupones o ramas desde la base del tronco y hay que quitarlos de vez en cuando, aparte de eso y alguna poda, mantenimiento 0. Es un árbol muy agradecido.

Tengo uno joven que va a hacer 3 años, el año pasado tuvo varias flores pero no cuajaron, espero que este año dé sus primeras granadas.


----------



## Alfa555 (11 Mar 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Perdón por el offopic pero pregunto en este hilo ya que no hay troles y todos sois hombres de campo. Al grano, he cortado unos árboles en la finca y he rebanado los troncos con la motosierrra y ahora tengo unos tocones bastante gordos que quiero astillar para tener leña para el año que viene.
> 
> Me recomendáis alguna maza o hacha que sea efectiva? Gracias de antebrazo.



Bellota , yo las compro bellota 
. Acuerdate de dejar un par de días en agua cuando la enmangues


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Mar 2021)

¿Que es esto? 
Son puimientos...


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Mar 2021)

Oscuridad y fresco no hay mejor producto...


----------



## felino66 (14 Mar 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Que es esto?
> Son puimientos...



Parece algún tipo de hongo.

Vale, acabo de consultar con colegas y me dicen: 

1) Falta de hierro. La tierra del plantel no es completa. Tienes que agregarle buena tierra para semilleros...humus de lombriz y un buen sustrato.

2) Minador.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Mar 2021)

Qué malla anti-hierbas usáis en vuestras huertas? ¿plástico o geotextil?


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué malla anti-hierbas usáis en vuestras huertas? ¿plástico o geotextil?



Yo he usado mucho la paja de trigo. Da un acolchado bueno, protege de malas hierbas, mantiene la humedad y alimenta el suelo.

Claro, hablo de un huerto mediano, no de grandes extensiones agrícolas.


----------



## n_flamel (16 Mar 2021)

Cambiando de tema pero relacionado, pretendo hacer una especie de estanque pequeño, de menos de un metro de diámetro, para recoger y aprovechar el agua sobrante de un grifo del jardín (agua limpia por supuesto), ya la tengo canalizada al sitio que quiero, solo me falta el recipiente. Había pensado uno de esos cubos prefabricados de hormigón que venden para las obras, para conexiones de cables y cosas así, aunque eso requerirá de darle una pintura impermeable en su lado interior.

¿Qué me aconsejáis? ¿Existe algún tipo de estanque prefabricado?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (16 Mar 2021)

En cualquier casa que venda abonos y demás productos fitosanitarios para huertas y jardinería te facilitarán unos polvos que hace no salga tantos tallos.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (16 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cambiando de tema pero relacionado, pretendo hacer una especie de estanque pequeño, de menos de un metro de diámetro, para recoger y aprovechar el agua sobrante de un grifo del jardín (agua limpia por supuesto), ya la tengo canalizada al sitio que quiero, solo me falta el recipiente. Había pensado uno de esos cubos prefabricados de hormigón que venden para las obras, para conexiones de cables y cosas así, aunque eso requerirá de darle una pintura impermeable en su lado interior.
> 
> ¿Qué me aconsejáis? ¿Existe algún tipo de estanque prefabricado?



Bidones de plástico de 1000L


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cambiando de tema pero relacionado, pretendo hacer una especie de estanque pequeño, de menos de un metro de diámetro, para recoger y aprovechar el agua sobrante de un grifo del jardín (agua limpia por supuesto), ya la tengo canalizada al sitio que quiero, solo me falta el recipiente. Había pensado uno de esos cubos prefabricados de hormigón que venden para las obras, para conexiones de cables y cosas así, aunque eso requerirá de darle una pintura impermeable en su lado interior.
> 
> ¿Qué me aconsejáis? ¿Existe algún tipo de estanque prefabricado?



Este tío tiene varios vídeos sobre estanques, tanto caseros como prefabricados. Por ejemplo:



Como INSTALAR un ESTANQUE Prefabricado | La Huerta de Ivan

No sabría decirte hasta qué punto son buenos sus métodos porque no me he adentrado en este tema, pero me parece curioso el proceso y cómo lo cuenta. Un gran tipo el tal Iván, lo mismo te apaña un estanque que te enseña a manicurar cogollos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Mar 2021)

Aprovecho para hacer un poco de spam del hilo de los follaplantas:

Plataforma burbujarra de jardinería, paisajismo y otras hierbas. Follaplantas del foro, uníos

Curiosamente, sí se siguen importando patatas de países donde dicho producto no está prohibido, mientras nuestros agricultores no pueden usarlo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Mar 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Que es esto?
> Son puimientos...



qué raro... parece virus pero no lo parece... puede ser un variegado espontáneo en las hoja... nunca habia visto algo así


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Mar 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> qué raro... parece virus pero no lo parece... puede ser un variegado espontáneo en las hoja... nunca habia visto algo así



¿Es coronatimo?
Variegado no es


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Mar 2021)

felino66 dijo:


> Parece algún tipo de hongo.
> 
> Vale, acabo de consultar con colegas y me dicen:
> 
> ...



sí casi diría que sí


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Mar 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sí casi diría que sí



¿Minador de bitcoin? ￼￼￼

Pensé en el minador, pero la hoja es finísima y no me parecía la causa primaria...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Mar 2021)

no sé tripto, a las plantas a veces les dan fluses... por ejemplo una vez en los plantones de guisantes de repente algunos empezaban a echar brotes practicamente blancos.... y luego se les pasaba... por lo visto debido a algún estrés que ha sufrido la planta...pero solo en algunas, en otras no.... un lío.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (16 Mar 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sí casi diría que sí



A mí me huele a minador, aunque la verdad es que también he visto cosas similares por culpa del frío en algún plantín que puse demasiado pronto a tierra. De nutrición vegetal ni idea, siempre me lío con esas mierdas


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Mar 2021)

El minador hace galerías irregulares, da la sensación que han derroido la superficie...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Mar 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> A mí me huele a minador, aunque la verdad es que también he visto cosas similares por culpa del frío en algún plantín que puse demasiado pronto a tierra. De nutrición vegetal ni idea, siempre me lío con esas mierdas



por eso, puede ser una respuesta fisiológica a algo... y luego la planta sigue tan pancha... yo diría que es minador también, pero se ve TAN limpio... no se ven tejidos necrosados, ni languidez, ni excrementos del bixo...++++++++

lo mejor es+ asegurarse... lanzallamas!


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Mar 2021)

El minador hace esto...
Aunque comiera mucho dejaría una estela...


----------



## n_flamel (17 Mar 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Bidones de plástico de 1000L



Gracias, pero no quiero guardar el agua sino un pequeño estanque para poner plantas. Quizá no me expliqué


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Mar 2021)

@Cuchillo de palo descubierto al policía descubierto al ladrón... 
Hay avispilla del minador... 
Teníais razón...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Mar 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Cuchillo de palo descubierto al policía descubierto al ladrón...
> Hay avispilla del minador...
> Teníais razón...



sabes donde se ve muy bien eso? en la acelga... a veces aparecen hojas medio vaciadas... yo al principio pensaba que era un hongo o bacteria, pero que va, minador.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Mar 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sabes donde se ve muy bien eso? en la acelga... a veces aparecen hojas medio vaciadas... yo al principio pensaba que era un hongo o bacteria, pero que va, minador.



Iba a sacar un vídeo de apareamiento de la avispilla, pero han entrado justo 3 viegos a por patata de siembra... 
La hembra tras el intento del macho le ha hecho la cobra...


----------



## Rudi Rocker (17 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias, pero no quiero guardar el agua sino un pequeño estanque para poner plantas. Quizá no me expliqué



Entonces ladrillo macizo, cemento, arena y el barro son tus amigos.


----------



## SPQR (18 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias, pero no quiero guardar el agua sino un pequeño estanque para poner plantas. Quizá no me expliqué



Cuidado con los mosquitos entonces. Si solo quieres plantas ponlas entonces en un lecho de grava y arena inundado. Te evitarás problemas y mas ahora con la invasión de mosquito tigre y africano.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Cuidado con los mosquitos entonces. Si solo quieres plantas ponlas entonces en un lecho de grava y arena inundado. Te evitarás problemas y mas ahora con la invasión de mosquito tigre y africano.



Muchas gracias voy a investigar esto, qué tipo de recipiente habría que poner? o simplemente hacer el hoyo y rellenar de piedras y grava?


----------



## Morototeo (18 Mar 2021)

felino66 dijo:


> Parece algún tipo de hongo.
> 
> Vale, acabo de consultar con colegas y me dicen:
> 
> ...



Los tienes con luz? parecen quemaduras de calor. Mira la temperatura que tienes, igual has metido algun foliar y con luz se queman.. cuidado


----------



## SPQR (18 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Muchas gracias voy a investigar esto, qué tipo de recipiente habría que poner? o simplemente hacer el hoyo y rellenar de piedras y grava?



Lo mas barato es echar una capa de arena de rio (10 cm), luego un geotextil grueso y encima un plastico negro de 1000 galgas para estanques. Si son pocos metros no sale muy caro. Luego otra capa de arena y ya rellenar con grava mezclada con arena.

Yo lo estuve mirando para hacer un estanque así de depuración de aguas grises (ducha, lavabo y lavadora) con la idea de aprovechar el agua para riego.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 Mar 2021)

No tengo ni idea de agricultura. He visto que tengo una patata con un brote bastante crecido. Creo que se pueden plantar en macetas pero el problema es que tengo todas ocupadas.

¿Se puede plantar una patata en una maceta con otra planta?


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de agricultura. He visto que tengo una patata con un brote bastante crecido. Creo que se pueden plantar en macetas pero el problema es que tengo todas ocupadas.
> 
> ¿Se puede plantar una patata en una maceta con otra planta?



Cada planta requiere su espacio, hay tablas que te indican las distancias que las puedes plantar. Para gente que empieza con macetas yo les recomendaría plantar tomates cherrry. Son resistentes, dan frutos muy pronto y duran más que ninguno. Si se les pones un tutor o cuerda pueden crecer hasta muy alto. Con una simple tela puedes poner un riego continuo.


----------



## n_flamel (22 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de agricultura. He visto que tengo una patata con un brote bastante crecido. Creo que se pueden plantar en macetas pero el problema es que tengo todas ocupadas.
> 
> ¿Se puede plantar una patata en una maceta con otra planta?



La patata casi seguro va a mermar a la otra. Haz la prueba y nos cuentas, método ensayo-error.


----------



## n_flamel (22 Mar 2021)

Hoy os traigo varias preguntas: 

1- usáis purín de ortiga? y de ajenjo? opiniones?

2 - sois partidarios de poner las plantas en la huerta muy juntas? Lo he visto en bastantes video de huerta ecológica y pienso que pueda tener la ventaja de mantener mejor la humedad del terreno y por tanto menos compactado al darse más sombra unas a otras. Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 Mar 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cada planta requiere su espacio, hay tablas que te indican las distancias que las puedes plantar. Para gente que empieza con macetas yo les recomendaría plantar tomates cherrry. Son resistentes, dan frutos muy pronto y duran más que ninguno. Si se les pones un tutor o cuerda pueden crecer hasta muy alto. Con una simple tela puedes poner un riego continuo.



¿Para los cherry hay que comprar semillas o cómo?


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> La patata casi seguro va a mermar a la otra. Haz la prueba y nos cuentas, método ensayo-error.



Es una patata normal de verdulería. No sé si es fértil o qué pero el caso es que salen brotes.

La verdad es que me da curiosidad pero no me apetece comprar macetas ni historias en estos momentos.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 Mar 2021)

¿Se las saco, las entierro un poco y ya está?


----------



## Icibatreuh (22 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> ¿Para los cherry hay que comprar semillas o cómo?



Se puede hacer con semillas, las venden en sobres. Pero mejor comprar la planta en algún centro de huerta-jardin. En época adecuada, si está en un lugar cerrado y soleado (invernadero) a finales de abril o primero de mayo, creo. En el exterior depende de la temperatura de la zona, cuando las mínimas estén por encima de los 12/14 grados, aproximadamente. Si instalas un pequeño sistema de riego por goteo, perfecto. Para empezar puedes poner un recipiente con agua y unir la maceta con un cinta de tela, hay vídeos muy buenos.

Conviene caparlos, es todo un arte. Parece complicado pero es sencillo. Es para que el tronco siga una única guía y no se desmadre en múltiplos ramales (los cherry salen más pequeños). El truco está en cortar los brotes que salen de las "axilas" de la planta.


----------



## SPQR (22 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hoy os traigo varias preguntas:
> 
> 1- usáis purín de ortiga? y de ajenjo? opiniones?
> 
> 2 - sois partidarios de poner las plantas en la huerta muy juntas? Lo he visto en bastantes video de huerta ecológica y pienso que pueda tener la ventaja de mantener mejor la humedad del terreno y por tanto menos compactado al darse más sombra unas a otras. Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?



1.- Si, de Ortiga. Ahora precisamente tengo 2 bidones en producción aprovechando el agua de las recientes lluvias. Yo lo uso solo como fertilizante y estoy contento. Tengo que probarlo como repelente en las tomateras, que he leido que va bien.

2.- No. Cada planta necesita su marco especifico de plantacion. Ponerlas muy juntas es un problema si hay plagas, sobre todo los hongos. En bancales elevados, parades de crestall y demas sí que se pueden poner mas juntas, pero yo solo lo haria con determinadas especies comó puerros, cebollas, lechugas y cosas de poco porte.

Si es por la somba; mejor ponerles una malla de sombreo.


----------



## SPQR (22 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> ¿Se las saco, las entierro un poco y ya está?



Si quieres disfrutar el cultivo, mejor compra una maceta ya crecida, o bien plantel de vivero. Semillar es mas incierto, ademas los tomates son en su mayoría variedades hibridas y la semilla que obtengas no te va a dar el mismo tomate.


----------



## n_flamel (23 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> Es una patata normal de verdulería. No sé si es fértil o qué pero el caso es que salen brotes.
> 
> La verdad es que me da curiosidad pero no me apetece comprar macetas ni historias en estos momentos.



Cualquier patata es fértil que yo sepa. Yo para plantarlas la troceo en cuatro cachos, que todos tengan piel y algún brote, Los entierras y de una sacas más de una docena de patatas.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (23 Mar 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Si quieres disfrutar el cultivo, mejor compra una maceta ya crecida, o bien plantel de vivero. Semillar es mas incierto, ademas los tomates son en su mayoría variedades hibridas y la semilla que obtengas no te va a dar el mismo tomate.



Bueno, en estos momentos lo que quiero es poner una planta que pueda plantar, valga la redundancia, utilizando el mismo producto de la verdulería, sin comprar nada ni hacer ningún tipo de esfuerzo que conlleve, por ejemplo, compras de materiales específicos.


----------



## bric (23 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> ¿Se las saco, las entierro un poco y ya está?



Compras unos tomates. Antes de comértelos les quitas unas semillas. Las pones en papel de cocina para que se sequen, separadas unas de otras. Dependiendo de donde vivas, para evitar que mueran de frío, te esperas unas semanas, y germinas las semillas manteniendo el papel húmedo. Cuando haya brotado, con mucho cuidado, que son muy frágiles, recorta el papel alrededor de cada semilla (así no tocas las raíces y no les haces daño) las transplantas (trocito de papel incluído) a su lugar definitivo, aunque yo las plantaría en macetas pequeñas (quien dice macetas dice vasos de yogur o lo que sea) hasta que estés seguro de que la temperatura fuera no va a bajar por las noches (hasta el cuarenta de mayo...)

Así ves todo el proceso. Si no te germinan, o no consigues que arraiguen por lo que sea, siempre tienes la opción de comprar plantas más adelante.

Sobre la patata, puedes plantar sólo un trozo que tenga el tallo germinando, no hace falta que sea la patata entera, pero con otra planta no lo veo, necesitará su espacio para que crezcan las patatas y la otra planta tiene raíces...

Aviso: esta actividad es altamente adictiva, y como te salga bien, la frutería de tu barrio de va a echar de menos. Después de los tomates vendrán las lechugas, las acelgas, los rábanos,... Hablando de rábanos, son fáciles de cultivar, también podrías comprar unas semillas y empezar por ahí.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (23 Mar 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cualquier patata es fértil que yo sepa. Yo para plantarlas la troceo en cuatro cachos, que todos tengan piel y algún brote, Los entierras y de una sacas más de una docena de patatas.



¿O sea que podría cortar un cacho de patata, con su piel, que contenga un brote y enterrarlo?

Pd: más o menos ya me ha contestado el conforero de arriba.


----------



## bric (23 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> Bueno, en estos momentos lo que quiero es poner una planta que pueda plantar, valga la redundancia, utilizando el mismo producto de la verdulería, sin comprar nada ni hacer ningún tipo de esfuerzo que conlleve, por ejemplo, compras de materiales específicos.



Entonces planta zanahorias o lechuga. 

Zanahoria: cortas la parte superior, donde estaba "lo verde" manteniendo como un dedo de zanahoria. la pones en un plato o algún recipiente conun poco de agua, que irás cambiando, unos días. Cuando veas que empieza acrecer algo de verde, la plantas en tierra. 

Lechuga: casi lo mismo, pero cortas un trozo, del tronco, que en este caso es la parte de abajo.


----------



## SPQR (23 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> Bueno, en estos momentos lo que quiero es poner una planta que pueda plantar, valga la redundancia, utilizando el mismo producto de la verdulería, sin comprar nada ni hacer ningún tipo de esfuerzo que conlleve, por ejemplo, compras de materiales específicos.



Puedes hacer las dos cosas, germinar o comprar plantel y comprar una tomatera cherry ya crecida en maceta. Con esta ultima no tendras mas que regarla y quiza echarle un poco de abono, para comerte unos tomates. Para principiantes es lo mas recomendable.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (23 Mar 2021)

Milgerardo Van Puta dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de agricultura. He visto que tengo una patata con un brote bastante crecido. Creo que se pueden plantar en macetas pero el problema es que tengo todas ocupadas.
> 
> ¿Se puede plantar una patata en una maceta con otra planta?



Cada uno puede hacer lo que más le plazca pero hay unas normas que hay que respetar del contrario té salen mal o peor.
Las patas son tubérculos y necesitan mucho espacio y profundidad.
Anda que?.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (23 Mar 2021)

Cómo hacer red de estanques para fitodepuracion


----------



## srdome (23 Mar 2021)

Muguelardo compra un sobre de semillas de rabanitos haces un Surquillo con el dedo tapas las semillas riegas con cuidado. Es lo más rápido, fácil y agradecido


----------



## Rudi Rocker (24 Mar 2021)

Extremadura. Nuevo decreto del consejo de gobierno.

*La medida persigue diversificar la renta agraria y ofrecer productos de proximidad y mayor calidad*


Los agricultores podrán vender de forma directa al consumidor


----------



## n_flamel (30 Mar 2021)

Alguien de aquí tiene invernadero? Necesito cambiarlo por uno más resistente a los vientos, a ver si alguien me sabe aconsejar un fabricante o modelo.


----------



## judas iskariote (15 Abr 2021)

Venga chavales que ya tengo los tomates en flor


----------



## Rudi Rocker (15 Abr 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Venga chavales que ya tengo los tomates en flor



Este mensaje sin fotos no vale para nada. 

Edito.: qué bonita es la flor del tomate.


----------



## judas iskariote (15 Abr 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Este mensaje sin fotos no vale para nada.
> 
> Edito.: qué bonita es la flor del tomate.


----------



## vettonio (17 Abr 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Venga chavales que ya tengo los tomates en flor



Por aquí sigue helando.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Abr 2021)

vettonio dijo:


> Por aaquí sigue helando.



En el invernadero ya tengo tomatitos , pero en pleno huerto se me han muerto las tomateras primerencas, con un día que helo hubo vastante.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Abr 2021)

Yo he plantado esta semana unos pocos plantines de tomate, alguno venía con flor pero dudo mucho que cuaje. Los tengo algunos con garrafas cortadas por debajo y destapadas, otros con una teja apoyada en la otra. Ayer heló y no parece que se hayan dañado, mañana amanecerá helando también, veremos qué pasa. 

La tanda gorda vendrá el mes que viene, con los fichajes de los semilleros y algún plantín más que pille para completar.


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Abr 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Yo he plantado esta semana unos pocos plantines de tomate, alguno venía con flor pero dudo mucho que cuaje. Los tengo algunos con garrafas cortadas por debajo y destapadas, otros con una teja apoyada en la otra. Ayer heló y no parece que se hayan dañado, mañana amanecerá helando también, veremos qué pasa.
> 
> La tanda gorda vendrá el mes que viene, con los fichajes de los semilleros y algún plantín más que pille para completar.



La Madre de Dios

En sitios fríos de norte, y a la *intemperie*, si quieres tener éxito con los tomates la clave es tener PACIENCIA!! No es que no tenga que helar, es que no tiene que bajar de noche de 12 grados!!

Muchas veces he hecho pruebas de plantar tomates a mediados de mayo (temperaturas mínimas de 8 a 12 grados) y a primeros de junio (mininas de 12 a 16). La diferencia es clarísima, mucho mejor los de junio. Lo mismo y hasta más acentuado los pimientos.

No digo que usando el método de la garrafa sobre la planta, o inventos parecidos se pueda salvar la planta y adelantar la cosecha. Lo mismo en zonas protegidas soleadas y orientadas al sur. He visto hacer todo tipo de inventos a mis vecinos, para proteger la plantas, y pocos tenían éxito. Triunfaban los que tenían la huerta lindante a la casa y cuidaban las tomateras como a sus hijos.

En invernadero es diferente, pero en lugares fríos tampoco hay que tener prisa.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Abr 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La Madre de Dios
> 
> En sitios fríos de norte, y a la *intemperie*, si quieres tener éxito con los tomates la clave es tener PACIENCIA!! No es que no tenga que helar, es que no tiene que bajar de noche de 12 grados!!
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, el año pasado me sucedió igual, se quedan costipadas y luego rinden mejor las plantadas en junio. Aunque sí es verdad que las que aguantan bien luego se adelantan un poco y te dan una alegría, porque hay años que como te descuides no te comes un tomate casi hasta agosto.

Me gusta hacer inventos y experimentar. Esto me ha costado la friolera de 2 euros en plantines, porque son poquitos.


----------



## judas iskariote (18 Abr 2021)

Para plantar ahora en la mitad norte hay que taparlo sí o sí. Además el gasto en hacer un túnel para 20 tomateras es ridículo.... cuatro hierros y 10 metros cuadrados de plástico. Yo he metido variedad Robin que debe ser de las más tempranas que hay. En 15 o 20 días meteré otras 20 matas del rosa de Barbastro....otras 20 del feo de Tudela y alguna del negro de Crimea qué es un tomate que me encanta....estas ya sin tapar.

Este año tal vez pruebe a meter tomateras injertadas que me dijo el de la tienda quedan unos tomates espectaculares.... aunque cuesta 1 € la mata cuando la normal sale por 25 cm

Lo de las garrafas también es un buen truco. Yo tengo tapado con garrafas 10 matas de pepino y 6 de calabacín que aunque no están creciendo mucho sí que se nota que ya han agarrado y han empezado a echar hoja nueva


----------



## ferjt (19 Abr 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Yo me acabo de iniciar en el cultivo de las novedosas "autoflorecientes" de cannabis, y es todo un mundillo hacer las mezclas de fibra de coco, guano, humus de lombriz...me lo estoy pasando pipa y por ahora creo que todo va genial, ya han germinado y en 8 semanas tendre resultados.



Pero hombre.... Que esto es un foro serio y aquí solo se plantan regulares o feminizadas...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Abr 2021)

Precisamente me he enterado que plantar muy temprano no es aconsejable, ya que las plantas generalmente tienen un ciclo para floreces y ofrecer los frutos, por lo tanto si cuando una planta lo que le precisa es mucho sol y esta ya ha desarrollado sus menguados frutos así se quedan de raquíticos.
Precisamente eso pasa con los pimientos sean de morro o de o freír, por lo que los pimientos hay que plantarlos muy entrado el verano.
Anda?.


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Abr 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tienes razón, el año pasado me sucedió igual, se quedan costipadas y luego rinden mejor las plantadas en junio. Aunque sí es verdad que las que aguantan bien luego se adelantan un poco y te dan una alegría, porque hay años que como te descuides no te comes un tomate casi hasta agosto.
> 
> Me gusta hacer inventos y experimentar. Esto me ha costado la friolera de 2 euros en plantines, porque son poquitos.



Te comprendo perfectamente, y a mi también me encanta hacer inventos para que el tomate venga antes. Es la hortaliza que más diferencia hay de sabor entre la industrial y la de huerta. De hecho pocos tomates como que no sean de huerta artesanal.

Con el invernadero le gano dos o tres semanas, como mucho. El problema de zonas frías es que un día casi te puede helar, pero a los dos días se te pueden cocer los tomates al mediodía. Hay que estar abriendo y cerrando el invernadero cada día. Lo mismo con las garrafas, en un día de sol fuerte se te pueden achicharrar. Quizás solo lo podrás controlar si tienes pocas plantas y están cerca de casa

Pregunta para todos, cuántas semanas adelantais la cosecha con los tomates en invernadero , con garrafa, en túnel de plástico etc?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (19 Abr 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Te comprendo perfectamente, y a mi también me encanta hacer inventos para que el tomate venga antes. Es la hortaliza que más diferencia hay de sabor entre la industrial y la de huerta. De hecho pocos tomates como que no sean de huerta artesanal.
> 
> Con el invernadero le gano dos o tres semanas, como mucho. El problema de zonas frías es que un día casi te puede helar, pero a los dos días se te pueden cocer los tomates al mediodía. Hay que estar abriendo y cerrando el invernadero cada día. Lo mismo con las garrafas, en un día de sol fuerte se te pueden achicharrar. Quizás solo lo podrás controlar si tienes pocas plantas y están cerca de casa
> 
> Pregunta para todos, cuántas semanas adelantais la cosecha con los tomates en invernadero , con garrafa, en túnel de plástico etc?



Esa es la clave, me compensa perder algo de producción en unas pocas matas por adelantar unas semanas el momento en que empiezo a tener tomates. El tema es que cuando alcanzan el pico de producción (agosto y primeros de septiembre) no doy abasto a comérmelos, y en conserva no hago una burrada (una docena de tarros de tomate frito, se encarga mi madre) 

Con garrafa destapada o tejas no se me ha cocido ninguno todavía, es el tercer año que lo pruebo. Ni siquiera lo retiro durante el día, aunque sean pocas matas. Cuando ya llevan 3 o 4 días en tierra lo quito alguna mañana y lo vuelvo a poner a la tarde, pero no todos los días. Retiro definitivamente cuando la mínima nocturna no baja de 5º. No es como un invernadero o un túnel montado de puta madre, pero entre la protección y el dejar el pocillo un poco más bajo que el nivel de tierra, yo creo que ni en los ratos de helada de este fin de semana debe haber bajado de esa temperatura. 

Lo de cuánto se adelanta, es difícil precisar porque depende mucho del año. A ojo, en lugar de empezar a comer tomates en julio, puedes comerte alguno en torno a mediados de junio. Unas 3 semanas de adelanto los "del terreno" de porte medio que se ven por aquí, los cherrys algo más de adelanto, los de corazón de buey, rosa y otros grandes adelantan poco y se quedan pequeños.


----------



## chocalandro (26 Abr 2021)

Buenas tardes señores
Me gustaría saber si existe algún tipo de aparatillo que funcione sin electricidad (pero si a pilas o por la propia presión del agua) tipo temporizador, que yo enchufe a la manguera y sirva como aspersor al mismo tiempo.
Para no tener que ir a regar sino tener un riego de aspersion en una zona de 5 m^2 más o menos cada X tiempo.
Seguramente no exista lo que digo pero si alguien sabe y me ilumina se lo agradecería eternamente.


----------



## Machaco (26 Abr 2021)

chocalandro dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores
> Me gustaría saber si existe algún tipo de aparatillo que funcione sin electricidad (pero si a pilas o por la propia presión del agua) tipo temporizador, que yo enchufe a la manguera y sirva como aspersor al mismo tiempo.
> Para no tener que ir a regar sino tener un riego de aspersion en una zona de 5 m^2 más o menos cada X tiempo.
> Seguramente no exista lo que digo pero si alguien sabe y me ilumina se lo agradecería eternamente.



No sé si te he entendido bien, pero por ejemplo el temporizador que tienen mis padres para los aspersores del patio es a pilas y comprado en la típica ferretería de pueblo grande, vamos que no se mataron a buscarlo. Ellos riegan una zona de césped de unos 50m2, los aspersores van enterrados y salen cuando toca. 

Usa dos pilas de las normales (las de los Discman de antes para entendernos) y duran bastante, creo que las cambian 1 o 2 veces en los meses en que tienen puesto el riego (de mayo a septiembre u octubre) Si no te saben decir algún modelo en concreto puedo mirarte la marca cuando vaya por ahí.


----------



## chocalandro (27 Abr 2021)

Machaco dijo:


> No sé si te he entendido bien, pero por ejemplo el temporizador que tienen mis padres para los aspersores del patio es a pilas y comprado en la típica ferretería de pueblo grande, vamos que no se mataron a buscarlo. Ellos riegan una zona de césped de unos 50m2, los aspersores van enterrados y salen cuando toca.
> 
> Usa dos pilas de las normales (las de los Discman de antes para entendernos) y duran bastante, creo que las cambian 1 o 2 veces en los meses en que tienen puesto el riego (de mayo a septiembre u octubre) Si no te saben decir algún modelo en concreto puedo mirarte la marca cuando vaya por ahí.



Yo necesito algo que simplemente enchufándolo a la manguera (Y que sea a pila por que no hay electricidad cerca) deje pasar el caudal de agua cuando el temporizador lo diga haciendo asi que se riegue sola la parcela.
Eso existe? XD


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Abr 2021)

chocalandro dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores
> Me gustaría saber si existe algún tipo de aparatillo que funcione sin electricidad (pero si a pilas o por la propia presión del agua) tipo temporizador, que yo enchufe a la manguera y sirva como aspersor al mismo tiempo.
> Para no tener que ir a regar sino tener un riego de aspersion en una zona de 5 m^2 más o menos cada X tiempo.
> Seguramente no exista lo que digo pero si alguien sabe y me ilumina se lo agradecería eternamente.



Entiendo que es para una manguera enchufada la red. Pues claro que existe, el temporizador de riego, a pilas. Normalmente se elige 1/hora de comienzo 2/frecuencia (cada 6h,12h, 24h, 1 día, 3 días) 3/ minutos de riego.

Mejor conectada a una manguera fija al suelo que una suelta. El aspersor para huerta puede valer para lechugas, por ejemplo, pero mucho mejor es el goteo. Venden unas mangueras de la marca Toro (USA) con puntos de goteo incorporados que son fantásticas. Baratas y duran décadas. Las verás por todos los parques. Conviene incorporar un filtro (para que no se cieguen los goteos) y un reductor de presión de red. Los monté yo solito que soy un manazas. Los goteos que se pinchan en la manguera (Leroy Merlín) son una caca de vaca.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (29 Abr 2021)

Buenas. 
No sé si os está pasando, pero este año lo de los caracoles y las babosas es increíble. Nunca me había encontrado tantas y de un día para otro se han cargado las matas de calabacines. 
Probaré con las trampas esas de poner un poco de cerveza y que se ahoguen.


----------



## chocalandro (1 May 2021)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Buenas.
> No sé si os está pasando, pero este año lo de los caracoles y las babosas es increíble. Nunca me había encontrado tantas y de un día para otro se han cargado las matas de calabacines.
> Probaré con las trampas esas de poner un poco de cerveza y que se ahoguen.



Para esto pon trozos de cascaras de huevo alrededor de las plantas... que por ahi no pasan


----------



## SPQR (2 May 2021)

Lo mas efectivo es salir de caza por la noche con un pincho afilado y una linterna. Babosa que veo, la ensarto.

Las trampas te pueden ayudar, pero al final una sola babosa te hace polvo media cosecha sin problemas. Yo no soy muy partidario de venenos, pero ahora con el huerto recien plantado echo un poco de antilimacos en los bancales elevados y con eso las mantengo fuera.



Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Buenas.
> No sé si os está pasando, pero este año lo de los caracoles y las babosas es increíble. Nunca me había encontrado tantas y de un día para otro se han cargado las matas de calabacines.
> Probaré con las trampas esas de poner un poco de cerveza y que se ahoguen.



No creas. Yo echo incluso restos de conchas de moluscos partidos y siguen pasando.



chocalandro dijo:


> Para esto pon trozos de cascaras de huevo alrededor de las plantas... que por ahi no pasan


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Venga chavales que ya tengo los tomates en flor



dónde????


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 May 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Esa es la clave, me compensa perder algo de producción en unas pocas matas por adelantar unas semanas el momento en que empiezo a tener tomates. El tema es que cuando alcanzan el pico de producción (agosto y primeros de septiembre) no doy abasto a comérmelos, y en conserva no hago una burrada (una docena de tarros de tomate frito, se encarga mi madre)
> 
> Con garrafa destapada o tejas no se me ha cocido ninguno todavía, es el tercer año que lo pruebo. Ni siquiera lo retiro durante el día, aunque sean pocas matas. Cuando ya llevan 3 o 4 días en tierra lo quito alguna mañana y lo vuelvo a poner a la tarde, pero no todos los días. Retiro definitivamente cuando la mínima nocturna no baja de 5º. No es como un invernadero o un túnel montado de puta madre, pero entre la protección y el dejar el pocillo un poco más bajo que el nivel de tierra, yo creo que ni en los ratos de helada de este fin de semana debe haber bajado de esa temperatura.
> 
> Lo de cuánto se adelanta, es difícil precisar porque depende mucho del año. A ojo, en lugar de empezar a comer tomates en julio, puedes comerte alguno en torno a mediados de junio. Unas 3 semanas de adelanto los "del terreno" de porte medio que se ven por aquí, los cherrys algo más de adelanto, los de corazón de buey, rosa y otros grandes adelantan poco y se quedan pequeños.



el problema de adelantar los tomates es la temperatura del suelo. El suelo debe estar "caldeado".. no recuerdo ahora la temperatúra mínima.. hablo de memoria. El tema es que si el suelo aun está frío, las raices del tomate se desarrrollan de forma anormal, engrosan mucho y se hacen leñosas, con poco pelo absorbente, y es una tara que la planta lleva ya luego encima y se desarrolla peor que plantando más tarde.

a mi no me ha pasado, pero si me lo ha comentado alguno que adelantó mucho la plantación y decía que no las matas no tiraban como debían. cuidado pues.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (2 May 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo mas efectivo es salir de caza por la noche con un pincho afilado y una linterna. Babosa que veo, la ensarto.
> 
> Las trampas te pueden ayudar, pero al final una sola babosa te hace polvo media cosecha sin problemas. Yo no soy muy partidario de venenos, pero ahora con el huerto recien plantado echo un poco de antilimacos en los bancales elevados y con eso las mantengo fuera.
> 
> ...



Puse cáscaras de huevo alrededor de dos consueldas que puse y algo han parado estos bichillos, pero del todo no. 
Y con las matas de calabacines han hecho una sangría.


----------



## judas iskariote (2 May 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> dónde????



Ribera navarra


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Ribera navarra



Yo tengo ruego por goteo y acolchado de plástico. En Navarra el 90% industrial se cultiva así.

"En la actualidad, el uso del acolchado plástico en
cultivos hortícolas al aire libre, incluyendo aqué-
llos para destino industrial, se ha incrementando de
manera notable en muchas zonas regables de nues-
tro país. Navarra no ha sido ajena a su utilización,
principalmente en cultivos de primavera-verano y
asociado a sistemas de riego localizado, ya que la
utilización conjunta de ambas técnicas permite un sis-
tema de cultivo en el que se potencian las ventajas
de ambos. En esta Comunidad alrededor del 90% de
la superficie dedicada a tomate de industria y algo
menor en pimiento se cultiva actualmente con esta
técnica"


----------



## judas iskariote (3 May 2021)

Acabo de poner los pimientos las guindillas y la alubia verde ... alguna chuminada mas metere como alguna berenjena que no la comemos mucho pero hace bonito , alguna acelga alguna borraja... y yo ya doy por terminado la siembra por este año.

Los pepinos y los calabacines me han empezado ya echar flor también aunque no creo que estas primeras cuajen.

Un saludo hortelanos


----------



## judas iskariote (3 May 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Yo tengo ruego por goteo y acolchado de plástico. En Navarra el 90% industrial se cultiva así.
> 
> "En la actualidad, el uso del acolchado plástico en
> cultivos hortícolas al aire libre, incluyendo aqué-
> ...



Eres de por la ribera tú también?


----------



## felino66 (3 May 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo mas efectivo es salir de caza por la noche con un pincho afilado y una linterna. Babosa que veo, la ensarto.
> 
> Las trampas te pueden ayudar, pero al final una sola babosa te hace polvo media cosecha sin problemas. Yo no soy muy partidario de venenos, pero ahora con el huerto recien plantado echo un poco de antilimacos en los bancales elevados y con eso las mantengo fuera.
> 
> ...



Yo echo ceniza alrededor de los planteles recién plantados hasta que pegan el tirón.

Cómo tengo chimenea voy guardando para primavera; cuando plantas se hace un perímetro alrededor (mejor varios pequeños que uno grande) y junto al plantel por seguridad un poquito de veneno que no me mola nada pq los deshidrata hasta secarlos, me parece muy cruel.

Es efectivo pq no entra ni uno y si entrase verías su cadáver.

Hace tiempo lo que hacía era poner tejas boca abajo repartidas por el huerto, y cada
mañana recogía unos cuantos debajo de ellas, los metía en una loneta de esas de purgar caracoles y cuando tenía un montón los tiraba en algún descampado (sensible que es uno).

pd: si llueve hay que hacer el perímetro de nuevo, la ceniza mojada ya no les repele.


----------



## judas iskariote (3 May 2021)

El mejor remedio para los caracoles desde mi punto de vista es tener el huerto limpio de hierbas jeje

Yo lo que intento es eso tener el huerto limpio y los que veo los voy matando o se los echo al huerto del vecino que es un gilipollas

De todas maneras no es nada lo que te hacen los caracoles comparando con las p**** babosas.


----------



## judas iskariote (3 May 2021)

¹ he probado con el fosfato férrico pero por lo menos el que he encontrado yo de la marca Bayer vale un pastizal y al final he decidido que no me merece.

Luego también depende la zona yo soy de La Ribera Navarra y aquí llueve bastante poco así que teniendo el huerto limpio de hierbas no suelen entrar a la zona de cultivo ya que al haber tampoco humedad superficial yo creo que les cuesta mucho avanzar y no les merece.


----------



## n_flamel (3 May 2021)

¿Alguien ha hecho un análisis de la tierra de su huerta? Para ver posibles metales pesados y tal. ¿A dónde se lleva y cuánto cuesta más o menos??


----------



## Icibatreuh (3 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Eres de por la ribera tú también?



Soy cuenco.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 May 2021)

Para quien tenga gallinas...
En mi zona se llaman txakurraza que significa berza de perro...
En otras es asa de cantaro o tronchuda...

@Cuchillo de palo ...

Las gallines o les polles no pueden picar las hojas por la altura y el tronco no les gusta, pero se pirran por las hojas...


----------



## Momo L (6 May 2021)

Hoy en mi huerto hemos visto una culebra gigante. Mi padre al verla ha querido coger una hoz y matarla pero ha llegado tarde. Mi madre está acojonada. Tenemos miedo de que crie allí cerca. 
Algo para auyentarlas o pillarlas? Les tenemos pavor. Era una cobra gordísima


----------



## Triptolemo (6 May 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hoy en mi huerto hemos visto una culebra gigante. Mi padre al verla ha querido coger una hoz y matarla pero ha llegado tarde. Mi madre está acojonada. Tenemos miedo de que crie allí cerca.
> Algo para auyentarlas o pillarlas? Les tenemos pavor. Era una cobra gordísima



Dejala en paz...

Tu estas pendiente de una culebra, ¿esta la culebra pendiente de ti?


----------



## Triptolemo (6 May 2021)

@Momo L ...


----------



## Momo L (6 May 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Dejala en paz...
> 
> Tu estas pendiente de una culebra, ¿esta la culebra pendiente de ti?



El miedo es libre, y menudo bicho!
Lo malo es que sin darte cuenta la pises, igual se arma el Belén!


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2021)

felino66 dijo:


> Yo echo ceniza alrededor de los planteles recién plantados hasta que pegan el tirón.
> 
> Cómo tengo chimenea voy guardando para primavera; cuando plantas se hace un perímetro alrededor (mejor varios pequeños que uno grande) y junto al plantel por seguridad un poquito de veneno que no me mola nada pq los deshidrata hasta secarlos, me parece muy cruel.
> 
> ...



La tierra de diatomeas funciona también por contacto ..desconocia lo de la ceniza ..


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2021)

Parece buena idea .. los escanceres en el resto de España les suelen llamar Lución y son lagartos más que serpientes


----------



## Alfa555 (9 May 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Para quien tenga gallinas...
> En mi zona se llaman txakurraza que significa berza de perro...
> En otras es asa de cantaro o tronchuda...
> 
> ...



Joer .. yo he plantado asa de cantaro (para las gallinas básicamente ) y nunca me han pasado del pecho de altas ...


----------



## antoniussss (10 May 2021)

Tengo una pregunta de principiante, en las proximas semanas voy a llevar los semilleros (Biodegradables) a trasplantar a la tierra.

En principio, la tierra la voy a preparar ya con una mezcla de sustrato universal + fiibra de Coco + Perlita.

Mi pregunta es si el abonado con humus de lombriz, se debe hacer ANTES del trasplante, o unas semanas DESPUES del trasplante y cada cuanto reabonar.

Por otro lado, como hay algunas legumbres que requieren mantillo, aparte de todo lo anterior, cuando apriete el calor en junio les pondré una capita de mantillo.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## antoniussss (10 May 2021)

Buenas, gracias, bueno es una cosita muy pequeña, osea que por ahora no me planteo lo del compostaje.

También te digo, que yo a abonar, le llamo humus de lombriz, a lo mejor eso no es abonar xDDDDDDDD

Tu recomendación entonces es a la hora de hacer el agujero para el trasplante, ¿agregar en el fondo el abono de humus de lombriz? Tenía entendido que era un poco peligroso porque podías quemar el trasplante, y que mejor era por encima y 1 semana después de haber hecho el trasplante.

Agradezco las opiniones


----------



## arangul00 (10 May 2021)

ayuda freseros
tengo unas fresas que las he puesto en envases de plastico de 25 l,las plantas estan hermosisimas,impactantes de vegetacion,son buenas fresas,ayer cogi las primeras del ano
el problema es que se estan quedando los frutos muy pequenos y con no buen sabor a medida que van madurando,las fresas han madurado 20 dias o mas antes que las de cualquier vecino con una climatologia adversa de frio y despues lluvia hasta hace una semana que hemos tenido buen tiempo
he leido por ahi que puede ser por que les da mucho el sol,ya que estan a lado de una pared orientadas al sur


----------



## arangul00 (10 May 2021)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Buenas.
> No sé si os está pasando, pero este año lo de los caracoles y las babosas es increíble. Nunca me había encontrado tantas y de un día para otro se han cargado las matas de calabacines.
> Probaré con las trampas esas de poner un poco de cerveza y que se ahoguen.



cerveza con unos granulos que venden debajo de tejas por si llueve,para que duren,la cerveza lo que hace es atraerla mucho


----------



## Triptolemo (10 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> ayuda freseros
> tengo unas fresas que las he puesto en envases de plastico de 25 l,las plantas estan hermosisimas,impactantes de vegetacion,son buenas fresas
> el problema es que se estan quedando los frutos muy pequenos y con no buen sabor a medida que van madurando,las fresas han madurado 20 dias o mas antes que las de cualquier vecino con una climatologia adversa de frio y despues lluvia hasta hace una semana que hemos tenido buen tiempo
> he leido por ahi que puede ser por que les da mucho el sol,ya que estan a lado de una pared orientadas al sur



Cagaprisas...

Es el frio, ahora te vendra el sol riojano a castigarlas doblemente...
En las fresas mas que la temperatura es la radioacion de horas de luz que reciven, en breve se te pondran muy hermosas...


----------



## Triptolemo (10 May 2021)

@arangul00 ...

*. REQUERIMIENTOS EDAFOCLIMÁTICOS

- Temperatura: El rango óptimo de temperatura durante la fructificación debe oscilar en torno a los 15-20ºC de media anual. Temperaturas por debajo de 12ºC durante el cuajado dan lugar a frutos deformados por el frío. Un periodo prolongado de tiempo muy caluroso (>25ºC), puede originar una maduración y coloración del fruto demasiado rápida, lo cual le impide adquirir un tamaño adecuado para su comercialización. No obstante, el fresón necesita acumular una serie de horas-frío, con temperaturas por debajo de 7ºC, para que su vegetación y fructificación sea abundante.*

-* Humedad: *El rango óptimo de humedad relativa oscila entre el 65 y 70%. Si la presencia de humedad es excesiva, favorece la presencia de enfermedades, mientras que si es deficiente, provoca daños en la producción.

-* Luz: *En cuanto a la luz, necesitan 12h de luz diarias para tener buena productividad.

-* Sustrato: *Requiere suelos, preferiblemente arenosos o franco-arenosos, con buena capacidad de aireación y drenaje y alto contenido en materia orgánica. El pH debe oscilar en torno a 6-7.

La granulometría óptima de un suelo para el cultivo del fresón aproximadamente es de:
1. 50% de arena silícea
2. 20% de arcilla
3. 15% de calizas
4. 5% de materia orgánica

Para una buena evolución de la materia orgánica, se debe considerar un valor de C/N de 10.

En cuanto a la salinidad, la fresa no tolera altos niveles. La CEes no debe superar 1mmhos/cm. También es muy sensible a la caliza activa, especialmente a valores superiores al 5%, pues provoca el bloqueo del hierro con la consecuente clorosis.

- *Riego:* En el cultivo de fresa se fertirriega. La frecuencia y duración del riego depende de las condiciones climáticas, textura del suelo y necesidades de la planta.

Durante el periodo estival, la frecuencia de riego debe ser mayor, realizando 2-3 riegos por semana. Sin embargo, en invierno es conveniente reducir dicha frecuencia.


----------



## arangul00 (10 May 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Cagaprisas...
> 
> Es el frio, ahora te vendra el sol riojano a castigarlas doblemente...
> En las fresas mas que la temperatura es la radioacion de horas de luz que reciven, en breve se te pondran muy hermosas...



son fresas que dan varias cosechas,de hecho el ano pasado me comi las ultimas a principios de diciembre,y ahora que hago, ser el hazmereir viendo a mis vecinos coger las suyas bien gorditas y sabrosas,cuando yo dias atras bajaba a ponerles unas mantas los dias que veia que iba helar
estoy pensando en cogerlas manana y pasarlas a la tapia que recibe solo el sol de la manana


----------



## Triptolemo (10 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> son fresas que dan varias cosechas,de hecho el ano pasado me comi las ultimas a principios de diciembre,y ahora que hago, ser el hazmereir viendo a mis vecinos coger las suyas bien gorditas y sabrosas,cuando yo dias atras bajaba a ponerles unas mantas los dias que veia que iba helar
> estoy pensando en cogerlas manana y pasarlas a la tapia que recibe solo el sol de la manana



Escardalas un poco, o sacalas de la tierra, separa un poco todo el fresal...
Seguramente el fresal se te este autoaxfisiando por su naturaleza de raices poco profundas...
En mi terreno de kuartango tengo miles de fresas silvestres que no dan casi nada, y de lo poco muy pequeño...
Las lleve al terreno de mi abuela puro sur con tierra arenosa y saque frutos como canicas dulces maravillosos, pero al de un año los propios estolones en su afan invasivo hicieron mermar todo...
Es bueno arrearlas de vez en cuando, como las alcachofas...


----------



## arangul00 (10 May 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Escardalas un poco, o sacalas de la tierra, separa un poco todo el fresal...
> Seguramente el fresal se te este autoaxfisiando por su naturaleza de raices poco profundas...
> En mi terreno de kuartango tengo miles de fresas silvestres que no dan casi nada, y de lo poco muy pequeño...
> Las lleve al terreno de mi abuela puro sur con tierra arenosa y saque frutos como canicas dulces maravillosos, pero al de un año los propios estolones en su afan invasivo hicieron mermar todo...
> Es bueno arrearlas de vez en cuando, como las alcachofas...



estan en recipientes de plastico que contenian dislvente-22l-,tumbados ,con dos fresas en cada uno,y plastico negro por encima


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, gracias, bueno es una cosita muy pequeña, osea que por ahora no me planteo lo del compostaje.
> 
> También te digo, que yo a abonar, le llamo humus de lombriz, a lo mejor eso no es abonar xDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...



alguien mas me puede confirmar? o a la hora de mezclar el sustrato universal con fibra de coco y perlita, añadir también el abono de humus de lombriz y mezclar


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> alguien mas me puede confirmar? o a la hora de mezclar el sustrato universal con fibra de coco y perlita, añadir también el abono de humus de lombriz y mezclar



P.D. y realizar la mezcla en el momento del trasplante del semillero a la tierra o días o semanas antes?


----------



## judas iskariote (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> alguien mas me puede confirmar? o a la hora de mezclar el sustrato universal con fibra de coco y perlita, añadir también el abono de humus de lombriz y mezclar



Espero que vayas a plantar marihuana....sino te van a salir caros los tomates. 

Un saco de 25 kg gallinaza te sale por menos de 10 euros...y tienes para 200 o 300 m2. Lo tienes en polvo o granulado que es mas facil de repartir. Echas la mitad al labrar y la otra mitad por encima una vez tengas todo plantado.


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Espero que vayas a plantar marihuana....sino te van a salir caros los tomates.
> 
> Un saco de 25 kg gallinaza te sale por menos de 10 euros...y tienes para 200 o 300 m2. Lo tienes en polvo o granulado que es mas facil de repartir. Echas la mitad al labrar y la otra mitad por encima una vez tengas todo plantado.




Qué es gallinaza? xD


----------



## ferjt (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Qué es gallinaza? xD



La personalización del olor a gloria...


----------



## ferjt (12 May 2021)

Ya verás como los vecinos ya no se quejan del olor de las marijuanas.


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

no es marijuana, lo hago por placer y gusto, me da igual el factor rentabilidad económica. Además es un cultivo pequeño de casa


----------



## n_flamel (12 May 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Hoy en mi huerto hemos visto una culebra gigante. Mi padre al verla ha querido coger una hoz y matarla pero ha llegado tarde. Mi madre está acojonada. Tenemos miedo de que crie allí cerca.
> Algo para auyentarlas o pillarlas? Les tenemos pavor. Era una cobra gordísima



Una culebra en la huerta es como una bendición.

Si tal como indicas era de gran tamaño es casi seguro que sea bastarda, a falta de descripción o foto. Aunque podría ser de otro tipo. En ningún caso es peligrosa ni para personas niños o mascotas. Las he tenido, una bastarda verde oliva, tengo hasta fotos.. Hará su vida y comerán todo tipo de bichos incluidas ratas.

Es una pena el miedo y el odio irracionales que se tiene en el campo y en los pueblos en general a animales que son beneficiosos para nosotros. 

EDITO: es prácticamente imposible pisar una culebra viva, ella siempre te detectará mucho antes que tú a ella.


----------



## judas iskariote (12 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Qué es gallinaza? xD



Mierda de gallina....tratada y preparada para utilizar directamente en el huerto.

Bastante potente...con mucho nitrogeno.


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2021)

ok, gracias por el consejo.

Bueno entonces me aconsejais abonar con lombriz antes del trasplante del semillero o después cuando estén más fuertes


----------



## SPQR (16 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Espero que vayas a plantar marihuana....sino te van a salir caros los tomates.
> 
> Un saco de 25 kg gallinaza te sale por menos de 10 euros...y tienes para 200 o 300 m2. Lo tienes en polvo o granulado que es mas facil de repartir. Echas la mitad al labrar y la otra mitad por encima una vez tengas todo plantado.



Hay que tener cuidado con la gallinaza, que favorece mucho las malas hierbas nitrófilas.


----------



## Marjalero (16 May 2021)

La gallinaza es más fuerte que el humus de lombriz y puede quemar las plantas. Yo pongo un puñado de humus y encima el plantón y en dos años de experiencia la planta ha crecido fuerte y con frutos sanos


----------



## judas iskariote (16 May 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado con la gallinaza, que favorece mucho las malas hierbas nitrófilas.



No lo sabía gracias por la info. Lo que sí me suena no sé si habéis oído algo es que el exceso de nitrógeno también favorece la aparición de pulgón


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Qué es gallinaza? xD



Desde siempre la gallinaza es el estiercol de los plumíferos en general las gallinas.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> No lo sabía gracias por la info. Lo que sí me suena no sé si habéis oído algo es que el exceso de nitrógeno también favorece la aparición de pulgón



Aplicando lo de la metamorfosis en las espacies de diferentes gusanos lo lógico es que el pulgón se desarrolle de los huevos del mismo pulgón que está en la misma tierra y eclosionan con la calor, mismito que los saltamontes y demás vichos que se suelen desarrollar con la metamorfosis, mismito que casi todas las plantas acaban en ser una flor y de la florescencia se desarrolla la semilla.
Ahora vais y lo pasáis a la santa inquisición y acabo chamuscado y hecho unos zorros.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Mierda de gallina....tratada y preparada para utilizar directamente en el huerto.
> 
> Bastante potente...con mucho nitrogeno.



Lo de prepararla no se, precisamente es aconsejable enterrarla en la tierra unos días antes para que se asimile del contrario puede muy bien quemar los planzones.
En fin.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta de principiante, en las proximas semanas voy a llevar los semilleros (Biodegradables) a trasplantar a la tierra.
> 
> En principio, la tierra la voy a preparar ya con una mezcla de sustrato universal + fiibra de Coco + Perlita.
> 
> ...



El abono cualquiera que que sea siempre es mejor diluirlo en la tierra unos días antes de plantar o sembrar.
En fin?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> cerveza con unos granulos que venden debajo de tejas por si llueve,para que duren,la cerveza lo que hace es atraerla mucho



Nunca había oído que la cerveza alejara a los caracoles, de toda la vida hay un granujado que les es muy de su gusto y solo con tocarlo se mueren. 
En fin?.


----------



## arangul00 (18 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Nunca había oído que la cerveza alejara a los caracoles, de toda la vida hay un granujado que les es muy de su gusto y solo con tocarlo se mueren.
> En fin?.



yo no he dicho que los alejara,les atrae el sabor y el olor,y mueren ahogadas o comiendo los granulos,hoy tenia 6 babosas en el bote que puse enterrado con cerveza y algunos granulos al lado debajo de una teja


----------



## arangul00 (18 May 2021)

ojo con la gallinaza,es muy fuerte y puede joder la planta,tiene que estar madura -en el exterior .mezclada con paja serrin ,carton etc y removida para que se oxigene y se fije el nitrogeno durante un ano-
es mejor hacer purin con ella y echarla muy diluida en agua durante los riegos


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> yo no he dicho que los alejara,les atrae el sabor y el olor,y mueren ahogadas o comiendo los granulos,hoy tenia 6 babosas en el bote que puse enterrado con cerveza y algunos granulos al lado debajo de una teja



Vale, vale, perdone ud, la próxima espero estar más cerca y más atento.
Aqui mi secretario , ha falta de cabra bueno es un sabueso.


----------



## arangul00 (18 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Vale, vale, perdone ud, la próxima espero estar más cerca y más atento.
> Aqui mi secretario , ha falta de cabra bueno es un sabueso.



de todos modos si quieres auyentarlas pon ceniza o cal alrededor


----------



## pagesitofeliz (18 May 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> de todos modos si quieres ayuntarlas pon ceniza o cal alrededor



Precisamente mi huerto está en una zona de árboles frutales de cosecha intensiva, por lo que cuando están en proceso de cosecha los agricultores tiran cantidad de herbicidas y desaparece todo vicho viviente.


----------



## n_flamel (19 May 2021)

¿Alguien del hilo sabe de criadores de aves domésticas: gallinas patos etc.? Busco intercambiar. 

(no es exactamente huerta sino granja pero por afinidad)


----------



## François (20 May 2021)

He descubierto el truco definitivo para acabar con las hormigas y de paso el pulgón en los frutales.

Restriego ajenjo mayor (artemisa absentium) artemisa annua por el tronco y pongo unas ramitas de la misma planta con hojas enrolladas en la base del tronco. Las hormigas desaparecen dejando paso a otros agradables amiguitos como los soldados rojos (escarabajo coracero) que se comen el pulgón que habían acumulado las hormigas. La única dificultad es tener plantado el artemisa annua y que crezca o conseguirlo de algún lado.


----------



## François (20 May 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hoy os traigo varias preguntas:
> 
> 1- usáis purín de ortiga? y de ajenjo? opiniones?
> 
> 2 - sois partidarios de poner las plantas en la huerta muy juntas? Lo he visto en bastantes video de huerta ecológica y pienso que pueda tener la ventaja de mantener mejor la humedad del terreno y por tanto menos compactado al darse más sombra unas a otras. Cómo lo hacéis vosotros?



Purín de hortiga lo usaba hace 4 años cuando era novato total principalmente como acelerador del compost o muy diluido como fertilizante. La verdad es que es una asquerosidad y apesta. Es mejor:1. ir humedeciendo y removiendo el compost y aportando nueva materia orgánica regularmente antes que meterle el purín de ortiga y 2. Como fertilizante es demasiado rico creo que era en nitrógeno y descompensa el terreno así que prefiero no usarlo. Además atrae todo tipo de bichos indeseables.

Respecto al ajenjo lo estoy probando con resultados excelentes como repelente de hormigas usado al natural: restregando la planta y dejando los retos en la base de los árboles. El otro día aproveché también para sulfatar el resto de árboles con una decocción de ajo y ajenjo para eliminar el pulgón a ver qué tal.

El tema de los purines creo que es muy recargado y apestoso y fuerte y no ayuda a balancear el huerto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 May 2021)

François dijo:


> He descubierto el truco definitivo para acabar con las hormigas y de paso el pulgón en los frutales.
> 
> Restriego ajenjo mayor (artemisa absentium) por el tronco y pongo unas ramitas de la misma planta con hojas enrolladas en la base del tronco. Las hormigas desaparecen dejando paso a otros agradables amiguitos como los soldados rojos que se comen el pulgón que habían acumulado las hormigas. La única dificultad es tener plantado el ajenjo y que crezca o conseguirlo de algún lado.



No voy a negar que tú solucion me es curiosa, y supongo que para ti te será efectiva, aún que el pagesitofeliz para las hormigas un pelin de gasoil con agua en el nido de las hormigas y el pulgón con insecticida.
Lo de los soldados rojos que se come el pulgón que traen las hormigas, no lo capisco.
En mi huerto las hormigas sean rojas o negras lo que suelen hacer es ordeñarles a los pulgones un líquido dulzón que llevan en sus barridas.
Aun así a saver las costumbres que tienen las demás hormigas, pero de siempre en lleida siempre lo han hecho así.
Anda que no cambian las cosa hoy y mañana no veas.


----------



## François (20 May 2021)

Sí sí aquí también hacen eso las hormigas. Ponen el pulgón en los frutales por el líquido que sacan pero al mismo tiempo lo defienden de sus depredadores.

En cuanto desaparecen las hormigas en mi caso han aparecido un montón de escarabajos coraceros también llamados soldados rojos. 








Escarabajo Coracero Rhagonycha fulva - MACRONATURA


Fotografía de animales. Fichas descriptivas. Fotografía Macro de animales. Escarabajo Coracero Rhagonycha fulva. Escarabajo soldado. Rojo con punta negra.




macronatura.es













Soldadito Rojo (Rhagonycha fulva)


Un escarabajo muy bonito. Pertenece a la familia de los cantáridos. En inglés se los conoce como common red soldier beetle (escarabajo ...




jmargazki.blogspot.com





En mi caso solo tengo unos 15- 20 árboles y hormigueros hay infinitos en mi parcela y las vecinas así que lo del gasoil no lo veo claro. Hasta ahora usaba veneno en polvo matahormigas o veneno de cebo que se llevan al hormiguero y destruye la colonia. Con esto que he descubierto con un poco de suerte logro controlar su presencia sin tener que usar venenos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 May 2021)

François dijo:


> Sí sí aquí también hacen eso las hormigas. Ponen el pulgón en los frutales por el líquido que sacan pero al mismo tiempo lo defienden de sus depredadores.
> 
> En cuanto desaparecen las hormigas en mi caso han aparecido un montón de escarabajos coraceros también llamados soldados rojos.
> 
> ...



Lo de que las hormigas traen los pulgones, no lo veo muy claro, más porque no se donde los adquieren o quien les provee, yo tenía entendido que los pulgones son y salen de los huevos que las larvas del pulgón ponen al final de la temporada de un huerto y algunos lo llaman metamorfosis y las hormigas las muy putas además de ser oportunistas se aprovechan de los pobres pulgones, mismito que yo con mi cabra además de aprovechar su leche me la veneficio y al macho lo uso como una moto eso si si tiene cuernos o sino no.
Anda que ?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Lo de que las hormigas traen los pulgones, no lo veo muy claro, más porque no se donde los adquieren o quien les provee, yo tenía entendido que los pulgones son y salen de los huevos que las larvas del pulgón ponen al final de la temporada de un huerto y algunos lo llaman metamorfosis y las hormigas las muy putas además de ser oportunistas se aprovechan de los pobres pulgones, mismito que yo con mi cabra además de aprovechar su leche me la veneficio y al macho lo uso como una moto eso si si tiene cuernos o sino no.
> Anda que ?.


----------



## François (20 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Lo de que las hormigas traen los pulgones, no lo veo muy claro, más porque no se donde los adquieren o quien les provee, yo tenía entendido que los pulgones son y salen de los huevos que las larvas del pulgón ponen al final de la temporada de un huerto y algunos lo llaman metamorfosis y las hormigas las muy putas además de ser oportunistas se aprovechan de los pobres pulgones, mismito que yo con mi cabra además de aprovechar su leche me la veneficio y al macho lo uso como una moto eso si si tiene cuernos o sino no.
> Anda que ?.



Las hormigas acumulan pulgón de alguna manera en los hormigueros y lo crían para llevarlo en primavera a las plantas y aprovechar las sustancias que producen, además lo defienden de posibles depredadores. Al menos es lo que tengo entendido.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 May 2021)

François dijo:


> Las hormigas acumulan pulgón de alguna manera en los hormigueros y lo crían para llevarlo en primavera a las plantas y aprovechar las sustancias que producen, además lo defienden de posibles depredadores. Al menos es lo que tengo entendido.



Que las hormigas de alguna manera acumulan pulgón en sus hormigueros me es muy subjetivo e irreal, que las hormigas cultivan pequeños huertos y que se comen los brotes tiernos que ellas mismas cultivan aun me es razonable.
Mismito que todas las plantas por general florecen, para con ello nacen las millas y asi es el ciclo de la vida, las larvas, gusanos y demás excepto escasos casos todos ejercen lo de la metamorfosis.
En fin, igual lo tengo mal entendido y peor razonado.
Anda que?.


----------



## judas iskariote (21 May 2021)

Para el pulgon con jabon potasico diluido en agua va bastante bien. Y si se va de madre.
..aceite de neem que les destroza el aparato reproductor y en dos dias tienes el huerto limpio de pulgon.

Ambos organicos y permitidos en agricultura ecologica.


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 May 2021)

*¿Os puedo hacer preguntas sobre la LAVANDA?*

He visto que la venden en Lidl en maceta y quería intentar tener una, pero hace años compré lavanda y murió toda.

¿La tierra que venden en Llid y en Carrefour que es PARA ORQUÍDEAS , que no parece tierra sino trozos de cosas ¿esa tierra sirve? esa o alguna MÁS BARATA.
La otra vez lo trasplanté a tierra que a lo mejor era inadecuada o a saber qué hice mal.
La otra vez vino oliendo mucho a lavanda pero con el paso de los días ya no daba tanto olor ¿le echan algo en la tienda o qué?
Estaría dentro del piso o en la ventana. La otra vez la tuve en la ventana porque decían que era de exteriores.


----------



## antoniussss (29 May 2021)

Buenassss una pregunta,

Ya he trasladado los semilleros de calabacines y tomateras a suelo. He puesto riego por goteo, 1 gota cada 4 segundos mas o menos, durante 1 hora.

¿La cuestión es con que frecuencia se tiene que programar el programador?

Como es en los madriles y ya el sol pega y es una zona de bastante sol y calor, lo he puesto cada 3 horas por ahora para ver.


¿Bien, mal? me gustaría tener opiniones, a lo mejor es mejor concentrar 2 horas seguidas cada 8 horas que 1 hora cada 3.


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 May 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenassss una pregunta,
> 
> Ya he trasladado los semilleros de calabacines y tomateras a suelo. He puesto riego por goteo, 1 gota cada 4 segundos mas o menos, durante 1 hora.
> 
> ...



Este enlace es de lo mejor que he encontrado.









Riego por goteo: ¿Qué caudal y distancia entre goteros debo utilizar?


Una de las preguntas más frecuentes sobre el montaje de un sistema de riego es cuál debe ser la distancia entre goteros o emisores y qué caudal de agua se debe utiliza…




agriculturers.com





En condiciones normales yo pongo el goteo para que arranque a las 6 de la mañana, unos 20 minutos cada dos o tres días. Pero varía mucho, a 35 grados y con plantas todavía sin mucha raíz lo puedo poner tres veces al día a 10 minutos cada vez.

No todas las plantas requieren lo mismo, pero como solo tengo un programador hago la media. A las lechugas y calabacines dales un riego extra a mano.

Sobre todo al principio, con los tomates por ejemplo, conviene una regada fuerte un día y no regar nada en 5/7 días. Para que las raíces busquen la humedad al fondo, sean más profundas y no se hagan vagas. Por eso los primeros 15/30 días riego a mano y no con goteo. Y si no tienes acolchado de plástico, remover la tierra alrededor de la planta cuando la tierra se cuartea (a los 3 días) es mano de santo. Dicen que es como un ruego extra


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 May 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Para el pulgon con jabon potasico diluido en agua va bastante bien. Y si se va de madre.
> ..aceite de neem que les destroza el aparato reproductor y en dos dias tienes el huerto limpio de pulgon.
> 
> Ambos organicos y permitidos en agricultura ecologica.



Compré aceite de neem, pero no se como hay que diluirlo y aplicarlo. Me puedes ayudar?


----------



## ferjt (29 May 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Compré aceite de neem, pero no se como hay que diluirlo y aplicarlo. Me puedes ayudar?



Jabón potásico o incluso una gotita de Fairy te servirán para disolverlo.
Si dispones de agua ozonizada también se disuelve muy bien en ella.

Aplicación preferentemente foliar e incidir el en las partes traseras de las hojas, que es donde están los estomas y dónde se ocultan muchas plagas.


----------



## ferjt (29 May 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Compré aceite de neem, pero no se como hay que diluirlo y aplicarlo. Me puedes ayudar?



Te lo he ampliado un poco


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 May 2021)

ferjt dijo:


> Te lo he ampliado un poco



Gracias, a ver si encuentro el frasco.


----------



## ferjt (29 May 2021)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Gracias, a ver si encuentro el frasco.



Deberías guardarlo en nevera, creo que degrada relativamente rápido.

En frío es imposible de diluir, hay que ponerlo a temperatura ambiente antes de aplicar y si templas el agua un poco antes de mezclar mejor.


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2021)

ferjt dijo:


> Jabón potásico o incluso una gotita de Fairy te servirán para disolverlo.
> Si dispones de agua ozonizada también se disuelve muy bien en ella.
> 
> Aplicación preferentemente foliar e incidir el en las partes traseras de las hojas, que es donde están los estomas y dónde se ocultan muchas plagas.



En el bote normalmente son botes pequeño del tamaño de un dedo te vienen las instrucciones ¿no?


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2021)

Cómo se encurten las piparras, ¿alguien sabe?


----------



## Icibatreuh (29 May 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cómo se encurten las piparras, ¿alguien sabe?



Hombreeeeee de eso sé un poco, llevo mucho años probando cómo hacerlo de la mejor forma posible. Hay marcas en el mercado buenísimas y mi objetivo era imitarlas. Las mejores utilizan guindillas bastantes pequeñas y cuestan alrededor de los 4 Euros un frasco pequeño. Las que usan guindillas más grandes puedes encontrarlas por un Euro, pero no tienen color (ni sabor).

Durante años probé distintas mezclas de vinagre agua y hasta sal. Poco éxito, no se acercaban a las piparras de primera fila ni de coña. Al final llevo años comprando un compuesto de vinagre especial para encurtidos y la calidad de las guindillas me ha mejorado bastante. Pero sin llegar a la de las marcas "premium"

A ver si alguien me da la solución perfecta. Solo me queda ir a Ibarra en Guipúzcoa y pedirles la receta del liquidillo en cuestión.









El gran secreto es el vinagre «de diseño» de Domingo Arina


Las guindillas en vinagre precisan -es de cajón- de un vinagre adecuado. Un vinagre que no aporte sabores extraños al fruto, que lo conserve terso y de un color agradable, aún día




www.diariovasco.com






*El gran secreto es el vinagre «de diseño» de Domingo Arina*


Las guindillas en vinagre precisan -es de cajón- de un vinagre adecuado. Un vinagre que no aporte sabores extraños al fruto, que lo conserve terso y de un color agradable, aún días después de abierto el tarro. ¿*Qué tipo de vinagre llevan las guindillas vascas de label de calidad? Pues uno muy estudiado, fruto de múltiples pruebas.
Esos tarros llevan el vinagre diseñado por Domingo Arina, un enólogo navarro afincado en San Sebastián desde hace tres décadas*, y también conocido por su labor como enólogo en el sector de la sidra, y como artífice de unos análisis químicos de las manzanas de sidra que sirvieron a la Diputación Foral de Gipuzkoa para decidir cuáles debían ser las variedades a impulsar en las nuevas plantaciones.
Se trata de un vinagre de vino, pero con unas sustancias añadidas, en dosis que solamente Arina sabe. «*El secreto es mezclar vinagre de vino blanco decolorado -su principio activo es el ácido acético- con ácido cítrico hasta conseguir un Ph determinado, siempre inferior a 3,4º. El vinagre lleva también algo de ácido ascórbico -la llamada vitamina C-», dice Arina. Además, al líquido se le añade un poco de sal. He aquí la fórmula que permite que las guindillas tengan ese color tan bonito, que no estén reblandecidas y que sepan bien.*
«El gran problema al que se han enfrentado las empresas de encurtidos, tanto de guindillas como de pepinillos, cebolletas y demás, es el oscurecimiento. Estos frutos tienen unas sustancias, llamadas, fenoles, que ponen negro el fruto, tanto cuando le das un mordisco como simplemente por el paso del tiempo», prosigue el enólogo navarro-donostiarra.
«Desde hace siglos, la sabiduría popular ha dado con sistemas para conservar los alimentos e incluso para conservarlos con un aspecto agradable. ¿Por qué las amas de casa echan las verduras a la cazuela cuando el agua está caliente? Porque, así, al escaldarlas en ese momento inicial, no se oscurecen demasiado y conservan un color verde agradable. Con el escaldado se hace frente al oscurecimiento producido por los compuestos fenólicos», añade Arina.
Ya los romanos descubrieron que añadiendo algo de azufre al vino éste se conservaba por más tiempo. Un derivado del azufre -los sulfitos- está presente hoy en día en la gran mayoría de los vinos, y eso lo saben los consumidores, pues desde hace un año las empresas están obligadas a indicar en la etiqueta de la botella la presencia de la sustancia.
Los sulfitos -en una muy pequeña proporción- también están presentes en el vinagre de las guindillas. «Cuando la cooperativa de productores de guindilla de Ibarra me pidió en el año 1996 que les preparara un vinagre adecuado, comencé por analizar muestras de encurtidos aquí y allá, y me encontré que había algunos productos con un nivel de sulfitos alto. Comenté a las gentes del sector que no se podía seguir así», dice Arina.
El enólogo cree que «no hay garantía cuando en las tiendas se compra una garrafa de vinagre para encurtir guindillas. Y desde luego, lo que no hay que hacer es comprar ácido acético en droguerías, porque procede de la destilación de maderas y tiene componentes cancerígenos».
Volviendo al asunto del escaldado, Arina comenta que hay quien encurte guindillas después de escaldarlas, precisamente, para que queden con un color verde agradable a la vista. «Por ejemplo, conozco a alguien de Andoain que lo hace desde siempre, y le queda bien».


----------



## CANCERVERO (29 May 2021)

ferjt dijo:


> Deberías guardarlo en nevera, creo que degrada relativamente rápido.
> 
> En frío es imposible de diluir, hay que ponerlo a temperatura ambiente antes de aplicar y si templas el agua un poco antes de mezclar mejor.



Lo compre hace 2 años en Manuel Riesgo, es de primera prensada y no sabia que habia que guardarlo en el frigo. Los pulgones me estan destrozando los rosales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2021)

Gracias.

He comprado la maceta de lavanda y tierra normal. Fui a Carrefour y solo vi de la normal y una para cactus.

He leído en algunos sitios que debe tener drenaje por debajo pero no tengo piedritas para hacerlo. ¿Vale arena en la parte de abajo? aunque la maceta creo que viene en la tienda sin nada de eso. Eso de comprar tierra especialísima, medir el ph y demás que pone en foros especializados no es algo apto para principiantes.

A ver si soy capaz de que sobreviva, que los animales se me dan genial hasta estando enferos, pero soy MUY MANAZAS para las plantas. Se me llegó a morir la "siempreviva".

Me "estiré" y compré tierra de marca en vez de ir a comprarla a los chinos. 

Y una vez plantada ¿hay que andar abonando o qué? pone el paquete que tiene abono para meses ¿y luego qué? la lavanda dicen que crece en cunetas y necesita pocos nutrientes ¿entonces qué hago, echar abono?


Busco tutoriales de cómo trasplantarla pero los lentos vídeos de panchis me agotan la paciencia.








*¿Y según viene la maceta de la tienda puedo DIVIDIRLA EN DOS O MÁS para tener varios tiestos? *


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2021)

Ah, ¿no tengo que trasplantarla a un tiesto más grande?

*¿Puedo sacar varias plantas para dividirla en VARIAS MACETAS , según viene de la tienda? *Y añadir la tierra que compré hoy. Por lonchafinismo no compré varias, y por si me las cargo y me gasto una pasta.
EDITO: veo que viene todo muy compacto y temo romper raíces si intento separar ramas y buscar dos raíces distintas. 

Uf, me da no se qué preguntas estas cosas en un hilo de expertos en jardinería.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 May 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> He comprado la maceta de lavanda y tierra normal. Fui a Carrefour y solo vi de la normal y una para cactus.
> 
> ...



No creo que los chinos traigan la tierra de su país por lo que los sacos serán mismitos que en cualquier otro lugar, lo del drenaje depende del agua que póngas cada vez que riegas, también es bueno añadir abono guano, nitrato 
y otros abonos que los hay por ahí.
El pages cada año llenó una balsa de fruta y verdura que pillas por allá , aquí o en cualquier lugar que queda fruta y hace su propio compost.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No creo que los chinos traigan la tierra de su país por lo que los sacos serán mismitos que en cualquier otro lugar, lo del drenaje depende del agua que póngas cada vez que riegas, también es bueno añadir abono guano, nitrato
> y otros abonos que los hay por ahí.
> El pages cada año llenó una balsa de fruta y verdura que pillas por allá , aquí o en cualquier lugar que queda fruta y hace su propio compost.



Bueno, a decir verdad la tierra de los chinos venía llena de trozos de madera y cosas raras. La de hoy era solo tierra.
No voy a hacer compost en un piso.

Para lo del drenaje entonces pondré el tiesto espaciado del plato en vez de en contacto directo

No se si apreté la tierra mucho o poco pero el tiesto poco más grande es, va casi todo con la tierra que ya tenía. Hoy la dejé bastante regada.
Cuando vea que no se muere la pondré en un tiesto mayor. Algunas ramitas están marrones pero ya venía así.

Me gusta para dar buen olor al piso (no me gustan los ambientadores artificiales) , pero si pasa como con aquella otra, irá dejando de dar olor. De todas formas la sacaré a ratos a la ventana que tome el aire. 





(Tengo que limpiar el plato, que se llenó de tierra)


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 May 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bueno, a decir verdad la tierra de los chinos venía llena de trozos de madera y cosas raras. La de hoy era solo tierra.
> No voy a hacer compost en un piso.
> 
> Para lo del drenaje entonces pondré el tiesto espaciado del plato en vez de en contacto directo
> ...



De todas formas al tener en la vivienda dos terrazas, por mucho que intente plantar alguna planta sea la que sea y más en macetas nunca he conseguido nada.
Como no sea en un terreno o huerto que tenga mucho sol durante todo el día no se consigue gran cosa y si es en un invernadero no tiene color.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 May 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> De todas formas al tener en la vivienda dos terrazas, por mucho que intente plantar alguna planta sea la que sea y más en macetas nunca he conseguido nada.
> Como no sea en un terreno o huerto que tenga mucho sol durante todo el día no se consigue gran cosa y si es en un invernadero no tiene color.


----------



## judas iskariote (31 May 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, ¿no tengo que trasplantarla a un tiesto más grande?
> 
> *¿Puedo sacar varias plantas para dividirla en VARIAS MACETAS , según viene de la tienda? *Y añadir la tierra que compré hoy. Por lonchafinismo no compré varias, y por si me las cargo y me gasto una pasta.
> EDITO: veo que viene todo muy compacto y temo romper raíces si intento separar ramas y buscar dos raíces distintas.
> ...



Yo te diria que si.... siempre que la separes con cuidado y no dañes mucho la raíz. Yo las cebollas y los puerros los compro de semillero y vienen en cada cepellón hasta cinco y seis y no suelo poner más de tres juntas por lo que la separo con cuidado intentando no dañar las raíces y agarran todas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Yo te diria que si.... siempre que la separes con cuidado y no dañes mucho la raíz. Yo las cebollas y los puerros los compro de semillero y vienen en cada cepellón hasta cinco y seis y no suelo poner más de tres juntas por lo que la separo con cuidado intentando no dañar las raíces y agarran todas.



De momento no me atrevo a tocarla más. Desde que la tengo se ha ido marchitando. Vino casi toda muy viva salvo un par de ramitas y ahora veo muchas ramas medio caídas y otras volviéndose marrones.
La tenía en la ventana y hay lluvias(aunque también le ha dado el sol) . Por si acaso la he metido dentro, no se si sobrevivirá.












Con flash queda mejor, pero se la ve tan flácida...¡dan ganas de darle viagra!


----------



## pagesitofeliz (1 Jun 2021)

No quiero decepcionarte pero veo mucha vegetación para tan poca maceta y menos profundidad.
En fin.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> No quiero decepcionarte pero veo mucha vegetación para tan poca maceta y menos profundidad.
> En fin.



¿Me dices a mí? 

Estoy preguntando porque soy manazas, acepto consejos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> He comprado la maceta de lavanda y tierra normal. Fui a Carrefour y solo vi de la normal y una para cactus.
> 
> ...



la lavanda.... necesita sol a tope. el problema es que crecen bastante, las que venden en tiestecito del 8 pue son para plantar en tierra,, en una maceta no sé que tal irá pero cuanto más grande la maceta mejor. Lo malo es que al necesitar sol en verano se va a secar rápido la tierra de la maceta, aunque no son exigentes en riego no son catus. no permitir que se encharque la tierra pero regarla cuando se seque. el tipo de tierra le da igual un sustrato normal y a correr. No son exigentes en suelo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la lavanda.... necesita sol a tope. el problema es que crecen bastante, las que venden en tiestecito del 8 pue son para plantar en tierra,, en una maceta no sé que tal irá pero cuanto más grande la maceta mejor. Lo malo es que al necesitar sol en verano se va a secar rápido la tierra de la maceta, aunque no son exigentes en riego no son catus. no permitir que se encharque la tierra pero regarla cuando se seque. el tipo de tierra le da igual un sustrato normal y a correr. No son exigentes en suelo.



Ok, pues intentaré separar la mata y ponerlo en varios tiestos. 
Gracias.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

@cuchillo tengo abandonada la juerta, con el coche siniestrao tengo todos los pimientos como rambo en acorralado...
Espero que sobrevivan...

En unos dias le dire a un amigo para pasar...
Me arreglan el coche en unas semanas...


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ok, pues intentaré separar la mata y ponerlo en varios tiestos.
> Gracias.



Es una sola planta seguramente...
En el tema de la jardineria, los viveros son muy tiesos y no regalan nada...

Sera una estaquilla, podada en una formacion concreta...

Usar solo sustrato es una mierda, USA TIERRA, vete al campo y llevate un poco de tierra de tu zona y mezclas...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ok, pues intentaré separar la mata y ponerlo en varios tiestos.
> Gracias.



suelen echar semillas a cascoporro y que gane la más fuerte. sepáralas. pero sácalas que las de el aire y el sol que ya se te están pudriendo. Sol y aire y riego cuendo se seque la tierra, buen drenaje que no se encharque.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es una sola planta seguramente...
> En el tema de la jardineria, los viveros son muy tiesos y no regalan nada...
> 
> Sera una estaquilla, podada en una formacion concreta...



pos el otro día compraron estos un tiesto de salvia y venian 30 plantitas... la corté en 4 cuartos y las planté alrededor del guerto. han duplicado tamaño en 1 mes. eso sí solo sobrevivirá la más conan, no me voy a poner a repicar 30 o 4o salvias.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @cuchillo tengo abandonada la juerta, con el coche siniestrao tengo todos los pimientos como rambo en acorralado...
> Espero que sobrevivan...
> 
> En unos dias le dire a un amigo para pasar...
> Me arreglan el coche en unas semanas...



hay que limpiar yerbas ya!


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> suelen echar semillas a cascoporro y que gane la más fuerte. sepáralas. pero sácalas que las de el aire y el sol que ya se te están pudriendo. Sol y aire y riego cuendo se seque la tierra, buen drenaje que no se encharque.



¿Tu crees?

Aqui por lo menos todo viene en miniplantulas para repicar desde francia u otra parte...


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> hay que limpiar yerbas ya!



No puedo, los subnormales cagaprisar de aldeanos y demas planta huertos compraron todo el plantel de pimiento de marzo a san isidros y a la mayoria que plantaron se les quemaron las plantas con el frio, estoy casi 7 dias vendiendo a un ritmo que te asustarias...
El otro dia pasaron unos ciclistas y gritaron:
¿Eso que es la cola de las vacunas?

Tenemos plantel gordo que ha sobrevivido muy bien pero los cagaprisas estan como locos para comprar mas, parecen zombies-yonquis en busca de su droja...

Cuando tenga tiempo segare la hierba, las cebollas de lo malo malo las tengo enterradas bajo ortigas (curiosamente conviven muy bien) la cebolla crece mas alto y se beneficia del poder insecticida de esta  Ya veremos, ya te pondre fotos...

He sembrado 150 semillas de pastinaca en taco gordo, tengo varios tomates y pepinillos...
Esta semana germinare vainas amarillas mantecosas y la marihuana, que tarde ando, pero como se pueda...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenassss una pregunta,
> 
> Ya he trasladado los semilleros de calabacines y tomateras a suelo. He puesto riego por goteo, 1 gota cada 4 segundos mas o menos, durante 1 hora.
> 
> ...



al calbacín le gosta el agua.
la mejor manera de ver ocmo vas es meter la mano en la tierra (no después de regar) y sentir como está- tiene que estar fresquita y húmeda pero no empapada, no tiene que chorrear. 

una cosa importante con el tomate es dar riegos consistentes cuando cuajan los frutos. no le hagas pasar sed, manten un nivel de humedad uniforme en el tiempo porque si no se rajan los tomates y viene la peseta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Tu crees?
> 
> Aqui por lo menos todo viene en miniplantulas para repicar desde francia u otra parte...



en el caso que te digo sí,no son plantas para jardinería, son para que las compre la gente, la sponga en la cocina y se les mueran a la semana-


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

@cuchillo has notado la subida de huertadores este año???
Aqui es acojonante, y lo jodido es que tenemos generalmente una cola constante de 15 de viejos que quieren 200 tomates y 300 pimientos y otros 15 que quieren 30 cosas de 1... un melon, una lechuga, una acelga...
Es un caos, menos mal que me meto 5 cafes al dia...
Eso mientras cargo sacos de 40 kilos a viegos en sus coches a velocidad de herri kirolari con furia porcina...

Los dias de calor es un infierno porque no toda la gente puede resguardarse del sol y empiezan las riñas entre ellos...

Mañana te enseño unas fotos del plantel propio de uno de aqui...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es una sola planta seguramente...
> En el tema de la jardineria, los viveros son muy tiesos y no regalan nada...
> 
> Sera una estaquilla, podada en una formacion concreta...
> ...



Uf, tengo que comprarla. Ya probé una vez a coger tierra del campo y era muy mala.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Uf, tengo que comprarla. Ya probé una vez a coger tierra del campo y era muy mala.



No es mala, la tierra es LA TIERRA...
Todos los sustratos tipo turba o compost al principio parecen una maravilla pero petan...

La arcilla reiene nutrientes, humedad y forma una cosa llamada COMPLEJO ASRCILLOSO HUMICO...

Tu coje tierra que contenga arcilla y añadele un sustrato con humus o turbas etc esa union es lo que los bosques tienen en la superficie...

La arcilla es muy buena si se sabe cuidar, mejorar...

Un suelo Franco arenoso arcilloso seria perfecto, una tierra de aluvion...

El complejo arcillo-humico – www.tecnicoagricola.es


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No es mala, la tierra es LA TIERRA...
> Todos los sustratos tipo turba o compost al principio parecen una maravilla pero petan...
> 
> La arcilla reiene nutrientes, humedad y forma una cosa llamada COMPLEJO ASRCILLOSO HUMICO...
> ...



sí lo suyo sería mezclar el compost con tierra normal, ayuda a retener la humedady hace la tierra màs consistente. allí en mordor los suelos son acidos no?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @cuchillo has notado la subida de huertadores este año???
> Aqui es acojonante, y lo jodido es que tenemos generalmente una cola constante de 15 de viejos que quieren 200 tomates y 300 pimientos y otros 15 que quieren 30 cosas de 1... un melon, una lechuga, una acelga...
> Es un caos, menos mal que me meto 5 cafes al dia...
> Eso mientras cargo sacos de 40 kilos a viegos en sus coches a velocidad de herri kirolari con furia porcina...
> ...



en nustro huerto siempre hay cola para entrar (coger un huerto) pero la rotación es muy alta.. mucha gente empieza ilusionada pero luego se dan cuenta de la realidad.... mucho trabajo, mucho calor, mucho frío, muchos hurtos... y lueog que hay mucho cuñao que no escucha y lo sabe todo y cuando cogen 2 tomates y un pimiento en todo el año se desaniman y se van. Yo les aconsejo, pero solo digo las cosas una vez. 

me acuerdo el año pasado, el 80% de los huertos comidos por el ácaro y uno diciendo en el wassap que no había ácaro en el huerto... pues nada machotes. yo dando tierra de diatomeas, abamectina y jabón, no lo loquido pero al menos lo contengo hasta septiembre.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sí lo suyo sería mezclar el compost con tierra normal, ayuda a retener la humedady hace la tierra màs consistente. allí en mordor los suelos son acidos no?



Prefiero lidiar con un suelo acido que con uno alcalino...
La tierra de mi terreno no es normal, es mas bien neutra ya que es un lugar de sedimentacion de miles de años del valle del txorierri y el rio asua, mi tierra es franco limoso arcillosa, es una tierra genial para raices pero horrible para patatas...

Pero en general bizkaia ha sido tierra patatera, antaño Bizkaia era de las primeras de la peninsula en produccion de patata pese a lo escarpada orografia...

Yo tengo suerte de tener mas limo que arcilla, otros tienen tierras tan pesadas que como no aportes varios carros de boñigos estas jodido...

Lo malo es que la gente abona con boñigas de vaca que aun acidifican mas la tierra...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Jun 2021)

la hostiaputa suelos con un ph de 4 y pico jajajaja a 3 disuelves el hierro.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la hostiaputa suelos con un ph de 4 y pico jajajaja a 3 disuelves el hierro.



La fama de la patata gallega es por algo...

Conoci a un tarado ecologista que iba a dejar euskadi para irse a vivir a galicia a cuento del Fracking, y tenia razon en parte, toda galicia es granitica, y eso es un factor importantisimo en el Ph...

Galicia no tiene Fracking...


Y por eso los castaños se dan tan bien en galicia...


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Un *suelo Franco* arenoso arcilloso seria perfecto, una tierra de aluvion...
> 
> El complejo arcillo-humico – www.tecnicoagricola.es



Ostras, hay que hacer un máster sobre tierras. 

¿Un suelo FACHA? 

No veo muy factible por donde me muevo ponerme a excarbar en la tierra para ver cómo es y para cogerla. Cuando cogí algo fue en un solar en el que hacían obras y estaba la tierra movida. Cogí la que había, sin mirar si era arcillosa, esto o lo otro. Allí había credido hierba, pero en mis tiestos la tierra quedó muy dura y poco rica para crecer plantas.

Me fijaré a ver si veo tierra por algún sitio.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ostras, hay que hacer un máster sobre tierras.
> 
> ¿Un suelo FACHA?
> 
> ...



Debajo de un zarzal es ideal...
La zarza penetra bien el la tierra, le cambia la estructura con sus fuertes raices y crea mucho humus de sus hojas y leñosidades, aparte que es una planta con bacterias nitrificantes...

Hay mucho Franco si
Esta piramide representa los tipos de tierra segun su granulometria...
La arcilla es lo mas fino, luego el limo y despues la arena...

Una tierra perfecta necesitaria un poco de equilibrio...
O un manejo equilibrado de ella...


----------



## arangul00 (5 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No trabajo para nadie, esporádicamente hecho un hombro por un hamijo...
> Y a veces vendo planta...
> Otras veces hormigón, chispa, o me uno a una matanza del marrano...
> Trabajo a veces solo y por deporte, eso no excluye a veces un premio de peculio o especia...




y vamos para 40 anazos


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> y vamos para 40 anazos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 677305



Arangul sabes que te aprecio el listo de la familia... 
Ha veces hablo con exaltación pero sólo para provocarte... 

Y tu haces lo mismo... 
Un saludo...


----------



## arangul00 (5 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Arangul sabes que te aprecio el listo de la familia...
> Ha veces hablo con exaltación pero sólo para provocarte...
> 
> Y tu haces lo mismo...
> Un saludo...







pero aprende un puto oficio,pardillo,inadaptado


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 677317
> 
> 
> pero aprende un puto oficio,pardillo,inadaptado



¿Y quien no tiene cadenas?
De librarse de ellas se trata nada más... 
Una sopa de gallina de tu hermano y a dormir... 
Puedes aderezar la con coñac...


----------



## Icibatreuh (5 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y quien no tiene cadenas?
> De librarse de ellas se trata nada más...
> Una sopa de gallina de tu hermano y a dormir...
> Puedes aderezar la con coñac...



Bonica cancion, ya, pero no sé, no sé, cuando veo ese formato apaisado de la bandera de Navarra veo al trasluz la Ikurriña......... Pero hablando de cosas importantes, qué tal se dan los pimientos del Piquillo de Lodosa fuera de Lodosa? Yo los planto más al norte y me salen fantásticos pero con poquísima carne. Resumiendo, con 12 pimientos de Mendavia llenas un bote, te hacen falta 24 de Lodosa para llenarlo y con los míos te hacen falta 40. Eso sí, el sabor es acojonante. Más volumen significa siempre perder calidad?


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Bonica cancion, ya, pero no sé, no sé, cuando veo ese formato apaisado de la bandera de Navarra veo al trasluz la Ikurriña......... Pero hablando de cosas importantes, qué tal se dan los pimientos del Piquillo de Lodosa fuera de Lodosa? Yo los planto más al norte y me salen fantásticos pero con poquísima carne. Resumiendo, con 12 pimientos de Mendavia llenas un bote, te hacen falta 24 de Lodosa para llenarlo y con los míos te hacen falta 40. Eso sí, el sabor es acojonante. Más volumen significa siempre perder calidad?



Generalmente si, yo por ejemplo he asado pimiento de gernika y apenas tienen carne, pero rico rico... 

Para embotar asar lo mejor es buscar lo de siempre, Piquillo se da bien pero peor que al sur por la temperatura...


----------



## arangul00 (5 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Generalmente si, yo por ejemplo he asado pimiento de gernika y apenas tienen carne, pero rico rico...
> 
> Para embotar asar lo mejor es buscar lo de siempre, Piquillo se da bien pero peor que al sur por la temperatura...



pues con el pimiento de najera es todo lo contrario,cuanto mas carnosos mejor
me parece que estais confundiendo las uvas para vino o las manzanas de sidra con los pimientos o con las frutas en general
las uvas y las manzanas de sidra tienen en el pellejo los polifenoles o antocianos que dan sabor y color
pero en el caso de los pimientos ,guisantes ,habas etc ,el pellejo solo es fibra y muchas veces es de gusto desagradable
con la fruta ,cuanto mas grande es ,o mas rico es el terreno donde se cria sabe mejor
y ahora al recreo,se aabo la clase


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> pues con el pimiento de najera es todo lo contrario,cuanto mas carnosos mejor
> me parece que estais confundiendo las uvas para vino o las manzanas de sidra con los pimientos o con las frutas en general
> las uvas y las manzanas de sidra tienen en el pellejo los polifenoles o antocianos que dan sabor y color
> pero en el caso de los pimientos ,guisantes ,habas etc ,el pellejo solo es fibra y muchas veces es de gusto desagradable
> ...



Vete a regar el patatal para sacar mas kilos, MAS MEJO MI PROFEZOR!!!

¿A cuanto esta el m3 de agua perdon el m3 de patata en tu casa?

Patatas font vella???

¿A ti te gustan las tetas aguadas?

Tanta chorrada con tus 60000 kilos hectarea de patatas en regadio...


Comeme el pellejo veras que rico...


----------



## arangul00 (5 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Vete a regar el patatal para sacar mas kilos, MAS MEJO MI PROFEZOR!!!
> 
> ¿A cuanto esta el m3 de agua perdon el m3 de patata en tu casa?
> 
> ...




si vivieras en la ribera del ebro o de sus afluentes,tus huertas serian la rision del pueblo,y tu el chiripitiflautico de la zona
afortunadamente la naturaleza es sabia y termina expulsando a los inadaptados,no los deja sobreivir en ella


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> si vivieras en la ribera del ebro o de sus afluentes,tus huertas serian la rision del pueblo,y tu el chiripitiflautico de la zona
> afortunadamente la naturaleza es sabia y termina expulsando a los inadaptados,no los deja sobreivir en ella



Seguro que tu hermano el de las gallinas penso lo mismo de ti cuando huyeste del campo...


----------



## n_flamel (5 Jun 2021)

Qué cojones está pasando en este hilo? Es imposible un hilo en burbuja sin discutir y llevarlo a lo personal?


----------



## arangul00 (5 Jun 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué cojones está pasando en este hilo? Es imposible un hilo en burbuja sin discutir y llevarlo a lo personal?



es una discusion entre hortelanos,entre dos escuelas agrarias o filosofias agrarias,la urbanita-cursi-iluminada-fantastica -quijotesca 
y la de la realidad,la practica,la del agricultor con los pies en el suelo
que esperabas ,lenguaje cursi,bastante moderados estamos siendo


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué cojones está pasando en este hilo? Es imposible un hilo en burbuja sin discutir y llevarlo a lo personal?



Es el riojano este de los cojones @arangul00 , riojano que tiene apellidos vascos que odia todo lo vasco y por ende cualquier cosa que diga un vasco sea agricultura, dinamita o astrofisica...

Ya me callo yo por no darle mas cancha a este cansino...

Alli en el eden riojano, con los jonh derres zapateando a 40 kilometros hora 1000000 hectareas de habas orgullosos de si mismo...

No te olvides de hacer propaganda de Bayer o Seminis...

En tu familia el DDT era como el desodorante no???

Seguro que a tus fressas no les tiras insecticida y vas de machito de lo quimico...


----------



## n_flamel (5 Jun 2021)

Ya lo pregunté hace unos meses pero gracias al genial buscador de burbuja no encuentro los mensajes, le dais las gracias al jefe: 

he decidido hacer un análisis de la tierra por ver si hay metales pesados o alguna contaminación rara, ¿a dónde lo llevo? Alguna idea? gracias.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Jun 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya lo pregunté hace unos meses pero gracias al genial buscador de burbuja no encuentro los mensajes, le dais las gracias al jefe:
> 
> he decidido hacer un análisis de la tierra por ver si hay metales pesados o alguna contaminación rara, ¿a dónde lo llevo? Alguna idea? gracias.



Yo lo lleve a Neiker, pero en tu provincia comarca tendras varias empresas incluso algun organismo publico...
cuesta unos 20-40 euros...
Hasta lo que quieras gastar, por analizar...


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> pues con el pimiento de najera es todo lo contrario,cuanto mas carnosos mejor
> me parece que estais confundiendo las uvas para vino o las manzanas de sidra con los pimientos o con las frutas en general
> las uvas y las manzanas de sidra tienen en el pellejo los polifenoles o antocianos que dan sabor y color
> pero en el caso de los pimientos ,guisantes ,habas etc ,el pellejo solo es fibra y muchas veces es de gusto desagradable
> ...



De las tonterías más grandes que he leído. Los pimientos del Piquillo de Lodosa son una maravilla gastronómica. Arzak decía que su plato preferido es dos huevos fritos con estos pimientos. A mí me encantan un poco caramelizadas en un horno, después de asados, un pelín de ajo y un buen AOVE. Mejor sin restos de cenizas del asado. Y si por algo se caracterizan es por su pequeño tamaño, en un bote pueden caber hasta 30. Si los confundes con otros más grandes y peores como de Perú que embotan la mayoría de las conserveras tienes un grave problema de paladar. Eso no quita que a mí me encanten todos los pimientos preparados de todas las formas posibles, incluido los najeranos.


----------



## arangul00 (6 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> De las tonterías más grandes que he leído. Los pimientos del Piquillo de Lodosa son una maravilla gastronómica. Arzak decía que su plato preferido es dos huevos fritos con estos pimientos. A mí me encantan un poco caramelizadas en un horno, después de asados, un pelín de ajo y un buen AOVE. Mejor sin restos de cenizas del asado. Y si por algo se caracterizan es por su pequeño tamaño, en un bote pueden caber hasta 30. Si los confundes con otros más grandes y peores como de Perú que embotan la mayoría de las conserveras tienes un grave problema de paladar. Eso no quita que a mí me encanten todos los pimientos preparados de todas las formas posibles, incluido los najeranos.



los ricos en neguri no comen pimientos del piquillo,-por lo menos los de antes-,ellos traian pimientos de la rioja alta para que se los preparasen la chacha,por que unos eran populares ,los otros eran de culto y para gente que tenia acceso a ellos y los podian pagar
y veras a pocos vascos que teniendo un plato con pimientos del piquillo delante y otro de la rioja alta ,se coma primero los del piquillo,yo por lo menos nohe visto todaia a ninguno
y es que ya solo por el hecho de que unos stan cultivados a 400m y los otros a 600 ,esto ya marca una diferencia en la calidad de un vegetal o una fruta
conozco muy bien los pimientos del piquillo ,los de najera,los de santo domingo y las de tipo bola de calahorra y san adrian


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> *Ya me callo yo por no darle mas cancha a este cansino...*
> 
> Alli en el eden riojano, con los jonh derres zapateando a 40 kilometros hora 1000000 hectareas de habas orgullosos de si mismo...
> 
> ...


----------



## arangul00 (6 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



apartate tu ,que ya me pongo yo,le dijo la sarten al cazo
triptolemo,rindete


----------



## Icibatreuh (6 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> los ricos en neguri no comen pimientos del piquillo,-por lo menos los de antes-,ellos traian pimientos de la rioja alta para que se los preparasen la chacha,por que unos eran populares ,los otros eran de culto y para gente que tenia acceso a ellos y los podian pagar
> y veras a pocos vascos que teniendo un plato con pimientos del piquillo delante y otro de la rioja alta ,se coma primero los del piquillo,yo por lo menos nohe visto todaia a ninguno
> y es que ya solo por el hecho de que unos stan cultivados a 400m y los otros a 600 ,esto ya marca una diferencia en la calidad de un vegetal o una fruta
> conozco muy bien los pimientos del piquillo ,los de najera,los de santo domingo y las de tipo bola de calahorra y san adrian



Cuando yo era niño nadie comía los pimientos enteros, que yo me acuerde, siempre eran en tiras. Y tampoco se comían solos, siempre acompañando a algún plato de carne. Ya de mayor los he comido impresionantes en algún asador, me imagino que los harían allí mismo, en las brasas. Qué tipo de pimientos se empleaban y se emplean principalmente para ello?


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Jun 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> apartate tu ,que ya me pongo yo,le dijo la sarten al cazo
> triptolemo,rindete



@arangul00 que opinas??? 
@Cuchillo de palo ...


----------



## arangul00 (6 Jun 2021)

muy buenos,tu no pones del piquillo,se nota que vives cerca de neguri
por lo menos has aprendido a elegir los pimientos


----------



## arangul00 (6 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando yo era niño nadie comía los pimientos enteros, que yo me acuerde, siempre eran en tiras. Y tampoco se comían solos, siempre acompañando a algún plato de carne. Ya de mayor los he comido impresionantes en algún asador, me imagino que los harían allí mismo, en las brasas. Qué tipo de pimientos se empleaban y se emplean principalmente para ello?












o secos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @arangul00 que opinas???
> @Cuchillo de palo ...



ese pimiento esTÁ PIDIENDO TIERRA


----------



## arangul00 (6 Jun 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Cuando yo era niño nadie comía los pimientos enteros, que yo me acuerde, siempre eran en tiras. Y tampoco se comían solos, siempre acompañando a algún plato de carne. Ya de mayor los he comido impresionantes en algún asador, me imagino que los harían allí mismo, en las brasas. Qué tipo de pimientos se empleaban y se emplean principalmente para ello?



en el sabor la mayor diferencia esta en que los del piquillo tienen un toque mas acido,mientras que los otros son mas dulzones cuando los pones a fuego lento para que se caramelicen con abundante aceite de oliva


----------



## SPQR (6 Jun 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué cojones está pasando en este hilo? Es imposible un hilo en burbuja sin discutir y llevarlo a lo personal?



Un par de gilipollos está usando el jilo para lanzarse sus deposiciones. Los pones a los dos en el ignore y es mano de santo. Como si tiraras de la cadena, oye.


----------



## SPQR (6 Jun 2021)

Puede ser cosa del transplante, o seguramente exceso de agua. A la lavanda, o lavandin que es lo que parece que tienes, es conveniente hacerle pasar sed para que produzca mas aceites esenciales. 

En general, la mayoría de la gente se caga las plantas por exceso de riego. Es preferible regar de menos, que tiene facil arreglo, que regar de mas, lo cual admite poca enmienda.



시켈 ! dijo:


> De momento no me atrevo a tocarla más. Desde que la tengo se ha ido marchitando. Vino casi toda muy viva salvo un par de ramitas y ahora veo muchas ramas medio caídas y otras volviéndose marrones.
> La tenía en la ventana y hay lluvias(aunque también le ha dado el sol) . Por si acaso la he metido dentro, no se si sobrevivirá.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Puede ser cosa del transplante, o seguramente exceso de agua. A la lavanda, o lavandin que es lo que parece que tienes, es conveniente hacerle pasar sed para que produzca mas aceites esenciales.
> 
> En general, la mayoría de la gente se caga las plantas por exceso de riego. Es preferible regar de menos, que tiene facil arreglo, que regar de mas, lo cual admite poca enmienda.



Ah, cuando veo ramas color seco tiendo a creer que es por sequía 

Lo de intentar sacar varias plantas creo que no se puede, que solo trae una. Y lo sacar esquejes ahí sí que no me meto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (6 Jun 2021)

A mi personalmente siempre he creído que cada uno tiene sus preferencias gastronómicas, también los hay que prefieren comer lo correcto según la sociedad la cual vives, convives o sobrevives, las veces que he comido con más deleite y placer fueron cuando tenía mucha hambre y ninguna otra cosa que no fuera lo que había y poco más. 
Anda?.


----------



## judas iskariote (6 Jun 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah, cuando veo ramas color seco tiendo a creer que es por sequía
> 
> Lo de intentar sacar varias plantas creo que no se puede, que solo trae una. Y lo sacar esquejes ahí sí que no me meto.



Mas que sequia es porque la planta no tiene agua. Puede ser por sequia obviamente....o porque la riegues tanto que acabes por pudrir las raices.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Jun 2021)

Mendavia no está lejos de Lodosa. Pues bien, uno de allí me decía que las semillas de los pimientos del piquillo de Lodosa plantados en Mendavia daban unos pimientos muy diferentes. Puente la Reina, a mitad de camino entre Estella y Pamplona, produce cantidades ingentes de estos pimientos pero son totalmente diferentes a los de Lodosa. Son excelentes pero nada que ver con los plantados en Lodosa, mucho más carnosos los de Puente pero más finos los de Lodosa (una auténtica delicatessen) , es un misterio de la naturaleza digno de una investigación.

Yo suelo comprar planta de esos pimientos pero los planto más al norte y me salen bastante bien, pero con menos carne que los autóctonos. Me imagino que conseguir semillas será sencillo, basta comprar pimientos en temporada.









Los pimientos con D.O. Lodosa gustan más pero su precio es mucho mayor







revista.consumer.es





"Los D.O. Lodosa, mejores en la cata


Los pimientos del piquillo con D.O. Lodosa son más sabrosos, ya que satisfacen mejor las expectativas organolépticas de los consumidores: *las tres muestras con D.O. Lodosa superaron a las otras seis en todos los atributos estudiados por los catadores: color, olor, sabor, sensación al masticar y sabor residual.*


----------



## Alfa555 (7 Jun 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, gracias, bueno es una cosita muy pequeña, osea que por ahora no me planteo lo del compostaje.
> 
> También te digo, que yo a abonar, le llamo humus de lombriz, a lo mejor eso no es abonar xDDDDDDDD
> 
> ...



Yo abono con vermicompost ,y lo hago a granel ,es decir por carretillas saco el compost más descompuesto del compostador ,lo cribo un poco y saco las lombrices que puedo ( a los niños y a las gallinas les encanta ) y algún resto a medio descomponer y lo me lo a lo bestia con la tierra . 
En macetas ,mínimo 50% vermicompost . En tierra una carretilla por cada dos metros cuadrados . 
Pero si eso lo tienes que hacer con humus comprado va a tener que gastarte un pasta .
Con el humus no te preocupes mucho por la proporción ,no vas a quemar la planta aunque si el bolsillo . Lo mínimo sería un 10 lo ideal un 15% .


----------



## Alfa555 (7 Jun 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> No lo sabía gracias por la info. Lo que sí me suena no sé si habéis oído algo es que el exceso de nitrógeno también favorece la aparición de pulgón



El pulgón lo vas a tener si o si ,pero es verdad que lo favorece . 
El pulgón no es una plaga dañina casi nunca y es fácil de controlar con agua y jabón ( mejor que sea agrícola ,potásico ) el jabón disuelve el exoesqueleto de quitina de los insectos . Basta con ser constante cada artes días y adios pulgón


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Jun 2021)

@Digamelon ...


----------



## srdome (8 Jun 2021)

Mis tomateras salvajes ni gota de agua de riego, todos los años salen


----------



## Digamelon (9 Jun 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Digamelon ...


----------



## yoshi (9 Jun 2021)

la tierran que usan para sembrar cual utilizan? la de su patio o compran tierra especial o la preparan?


----------



## SPQR (9 Jun 2021)

A pesar de usar Bicarbonato potásico fumigado como preventivo, me está apareciendo oídio en las calabazas y acelgas.

¿Alguna receta curativa me podéis recomendar?
----------

Venden sustratos especificos para siembra, pero vamos, usando una turba fina y de calidad te vale. En caso de escasez, puedes probar con tierra y mantillo bien cribados a partes iguales.



yoshi dijo:


> la tierran que usan para sembrar cual utilizan? la de su patio o compran tierra especial o la preparan?


----------



## n_flamel (9 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> A pesar de usar Bicarbonato potásico fumigado como preventivo, me está apareciendo oídio en las calabazas y acelgas.
> 
> ¿Alguna receta curativa me podéis recomendar?



Nunca lo trato. Entiendo que riegas de modo que no se mojen las hojas ¿no?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> A pesar de usar Bicarbonato potásico fumigado como preventivo, me está apareciendo oídio en las calabazas y acelgas.
> 
> ¿Alguna receta curativa me podéis recomendar?
> ----------
> ...



EVITAR mojar las hojas.

el oidio una vez establecido no te lo quitas de encima.
para el oidio azufre (mojable si es posible, es más cómodo de aplicar, pero vale en polvo) elimina las hojas afectadas si no son muchas y trata con azufre. el oidio es muy pesado.

el problema del azufre es que con estos calores puede producir quemaduras en las hojas..


----------



## SPQR (9 Jun 2021)

Gracias. Nunca riego por aspersión (sólo uso goteros) y evito mojar hojas, pero esta primavera extralluviosa con lluvias hasta la semana pasada no es normal. Lo tenia previsto y fumigué con Bicarbonato potásico que supuestamente previene, pero parece que no ha sido suficiente.

Ya estoy cortando todas las hojas afectadas y luego daré una pasada con azufre mojable.

La maldita correhuela, que actua como reservorio del Oídio, tiene la culpa. Cómo la odio... 



n_flamel dijo:


> Nunca lo trato. Entiendo que riegas de modo que no se mojen las hojas ¿no?





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> EVITAR mojar las hojas.
> 
> el oidio una vez establecido no te lo quitas de encima.
> para el oidio azufre (mojable si es posible, es más cómodo de aplicar, pero vale en polvo) elimina las hojas afectadas si no son muchas y trata con azufre. el oidio es muy pesado.
> ...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Gracias. Nunca riego por aspersión (sólo uso goteros) y evito mojar hojas, pero esta primavera extralluviosa con lluvias hasta la semana pasada no es normal. Lo tenia previsto y fumigué con Bicarbonato potásico que supuestamente previene, pero parece que no ha sido suficiente.
> 
> Ya estoy cortando todas las hojas afectadas y luego daré una pasada con azufre mojable.
> 
> La maldita correhuela, que actua como reservorio del Oídio, tiene la culpa. Cómo la odio...



a la correhuela tampoco te la quitas de encima, otra peste  ahí con sus hojitas blancas llenas de oidio.

a ver.. me he explicado mal... el oidio si te lopuedes cepillar, pero con productos químicos específicos. En plan natural... azufre y como preventivo.


----------



## SPQR (9 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a la correhuela tampoco te la quitas de encima, otra peste  ahí con sus hojitas blancas llenas de oidio.
> 
> a ver.. me he explicado mal... el oidio si te lopuedes cepillar, pero con productos químicos específicos. En plan natural... azufre y como preventivo.



Siiiiii, la odio. Puta correhuela 

Te he entendido; intento no usar químicos si no es imprescindible. Fumigué el año pasado los cítricos -y este también lo haré- porque estaban muy mal y se estaban secando. Tenían prácticamente todas las plagas posibles y en cantidad: piojos, serpetas, cotonet, mosca blanca, los árboles negros de negrilla...

Fumigué en Junio, lo cual da 3 o 4 meses antes de consumir cualquier fruta. Supongo que será suficiente para no tragarme demasiados residuos. Este año están mucho mejor, pero aun así voy a dar otra pasada, porque ya están llenos de piojo otra vez. Para próximos años me limitaré a jabón potásico, aceite de parafina y neem sistémico al tronco.

Para hortalizas y verduras, sólamente ecológicos. Como mucho el spinosad para los tomates si viene fuerte la hija de Tuta.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a la correhuela tampoco te la quitas de encima, otra peste  ahí con sus hojitas blancas llenas de oidio.
> 
> a ver.. me he explicado mal... el oidio si te lopuedes cepillar, pero con productos químicos específicos. En plan natural... azufre y como preventivo.



A más de azufre de vez en cuando no te olvides a más de poner sulfato de cobre.
Anda que?.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 Jun 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A más de azufre de vez en cuando no te olvides a más de poner sulfato de cobre.
> Anda que?.



sí, el cobre previene otros hongos, pero el oidio no. oidio -> azufre, otros->cobre


----------



## Jose Miret Teixido (10 Jun 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> sí, el cobre previene otros hongos, pero el oidio no. oidio -> azufre, otros->cobre



Precisamente en las viñas o por lo menos antes frente al oidio se usaba sulfato de cobre , muy posiblemente lo del oidio haya evolucionado mucho y ya no valga.
Anda que?


----------



## n_flamel (16 Jun 2021)

Jose Miret Teixido dijo:


> Precisamente en las viñas o por lo menos antes frente al oidio se usaba sulfato de cobre , muy posiblemente lo del oidio haya evolucionado mucho y ya no valga.
> Anda que?



Debe valer porque se sigue usando.


----------



## OYeah (19 Jun 2021)

¿Cómo tendriaís rosales sin tener a la vez las putas hierbajas de mierda, grama y compañia? Quiero poner rosales de unos dos metros de alto pero los ahogan esas hierbas, ya no sé qué hacer.


----------



## SPQR (19 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cómo tendriaís rosales sin tener a la vez las putas hierbajas de mierda, grama y compañia? Quiero poner rosales de unos dos metros de alto pero los ahogan esas hierbas, ya no sé qué hacer.



Siega la hierba y a continuación pon plastico negro, malla antihierbas o varias capas de cartón grueso.

Con eso, reduces el 99% de las hierbas.


----------



## OYeah (19 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Siega la hierba y a continuación pon plastico negro, malla antihierbas o varias capas de cartón grueso.
> 
> Con eso, reduces el 99% de las hierbas.



¿Cuánto tiempo he de esperar hasta que mueran por falta de luz?


He pensado en meter esa falta de luz con simplemente la leña fina de la que siempre tengo. La malla negra es fea de cojones. ¿Funcionaria? Es leña de vid, sarmientos, y de pinos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cómo tendriaís rosales sin tener a la vez las putas hierbajas de mierda, grama y compañia? Quiero poner rosales de unos dos metros de alto pero los ahogan esas hierbas, ya no sé qué hacer.



Si no puedes vencer a un enemigo, mira de compartir los posibles benéficos con el.
Cada vez que he tenido un pleito en lo social, mismito que con la naturaleza, las dos partes en litigio siempre pierden algo con ponerse de acuerdo y repartirse los beneficios siempre es mejor la mitad que todo y nada.
Frente al mundo tanto en lo social como en lo natural nada como la picardía, la astucia y la constancia y que rezumado de inteligencia, que frente a la fe, la esperanza, y la caridad poco o nada.
Anda que?.


----------



## SPQR (19 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo he de esperar hasta que mueran por falta de luz?
> 
> 
> He pensado en meter esa falta de luz con simplemente la leña fina de la que siempre tengo. La malla negra es fea de cojones. ¿Funcionaria? Es leña de vid, sarmientos, y de pinos.



Mejor matarlas antes de tapar. La malla negra se puede cubrir con grava, arena o corteza de pino, y queda bien.

La leña fina no te va a funcionar, al contrario, se pudre y es abono para las hierbas.


----------



## OYeah (19 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Mejor matarlas antes de tapar. La malla negra se puede cubrir con grava, arena o corteza de pino, y queda bien.
> 
> La leña fina no te va a funcionar, al contrario, se pudre y es abono para las hierbas.



No tengo corteza de pino, pero si las agujas, y todos sabemos que donde caen las agujas del pino no crece nada. ¿Me valdría?

La leña fina es para dejarlas sin luz alguna, y no tener que andar arrancándolas.


¿Algo así?


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Jun 2021)

¿Veis viables estos esquejes de tomillo o los habré cortado mal? 

Me puse a cortarlos con unas tijeras y vaya duro que estaba, salió medio despellejado. 

¿Deben seguir en agua hasta que echen raíces?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No tengo corteza de pino, pero si las agujas, y todos sabemos que donde caen las agujas del pino no crece nada. ¿Me valdría?
> 
> La leña fina es para dejarlas sin luz alguna, y no tener que andar arrancándolas.
> 
> ...



Mejor pon los esquejes en la tierra con humedad y mucho sol y espera pacientemente.
En fin.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Jul 2021)

En mi casa no pega ni un minuto el sol directo, tengo casi 15 hectáreas de terreno y vivo en un piso que da al norte...
Mirad las fresas silvestres de mis bosques en la ciudad...
Yo me como una o dos y los gorriones el resto...


----------



## arangul00 (10 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> En mi casa no pega ni un minuto el sol directo, tengo casi 15 hectáreas de terreno y vivo en un piso que da al norte...
> Mirad las fresas silvestres de mis bosques en la ciudad...
> Yo me como una o dos y los gorriones el resto...




esto y algun tuberculo o raiz gorda,sera todo lo obtenido de tu trabajo esta temporada,y estaras agotado vaguete


----------



## Triptolemo (10 Jul 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> esto y algun tuberculo o raiz gorda,sera todo lo obtenido de tu trabajo esta temporada,y estaras agotado vaguete



Este año no he plantado nada apenas, ni porros...
Tube el accidente de coche y aun no lo he arreglado, el lunes meajustan el porton y esa semana soldate el tubo de escape...
En cuanto tenga el coche me pongo a ello...


----------



## arangul00 (10 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Este año no he plantado nada apenas, ni porros...
> Tube el accidente de coche y aun no lo he arreglado, el lunes meajustan el porton y esa semana soldate el tubo de escape...
> En cuanto tenga el coche me pongo a ello...




ahora,tu


----------



## Jose Miret Teixido (12 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Este año no he plantado nada apenas, ni porros...
> Tube el accidente de coche y aun no lo he arreglado, el lunes meajustan el porton y esa semana soldate el tubo de escape...
> En cuanto tenga el coche me pongo a ello...



Mira que en mi vida de hortelano que a sido desde siempre he llegado a escuchar miles de escusas para justificar el porque algunos no han podido laborar el huerto, pero por la falta de un coche nunca jamas lo habia oido.
En fin, cada uno dice lo que mas le place o nteresas.
Anda que no?.


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2021)

El tomillo no creo yo que sea propagable mediante esqueje. Quizá por acodo sí, como su primo el romero.



시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Veis viables estos esquejes de tomillo o los habré cortado mal?
> 
> Me puse a cortarlos con unas tijeras y vaya duro que estaba, salió medio despellejado.
> 
> ...


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> El tomillo no creo yo que sea propagable mediante esqueje. Quizá por acodo sí, como su primo el romero.



No se qué es acodo, pero corté "esquejes" a mi bola y en efecto los "esquejes" parecen secos. La planta original sigue viva pero no la veo crecer ni muy buena salud.


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2021)

El acodo es enterrar una rama en tierra un tiempo hasta que desarrolla raices, entonces se corta la rama y ya tienes un nuevo individuo.

Se entierra o se le hace una bola con papel aluminio y/o plastico llena de tierra en una rama, lo que se llama acodo aéreo. Para plantas leñosas como el tomillo es lo unico que puede funcionar. O plantarlo de semilla, que igual es hasta mas rápido.



시켈 ! dijo:


> No se qué es acodo, pero corté "esquejes" a mi bola y en efecto los "esquejes" parecen secos. La planta original sigue viva pero no la veo crecer ni muy buena salud.


----------



## ferjt (12 Jul 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No se qué es acodo, pero corté "esquejes" a mi bola y en efecto los "esquejes" parecen secos. La planta original sigue viva pero no la veo crecer ni muy buena salud.



Busca acodo aéreo.
Es enraizar el esqueje antes de cortarlo.


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jul 2021)

Muy interesante.









Una gran finca de manzanos no deja dormir a los vecinos de un pueblo de Soria


El sonido de unas máquinas contra las heladas en una productora frutícola perturba a los residentes cercanos




elpais.com





"El sistema antiheladas de las 1.100 hectáreas de la plantación, una de las más grandes de España, se aplica mediante unos ventiladores cuyas aspas, al batirse, evitan que las heladas frustren el desarrollo de las futuras manzanas. El movimiento de aire propicia la producción de toneladas de frutos que se exportan bajo el nombre de Lavinda, mientras los habitantes más cercanos viven indignados y con problemas para dormir. Rocío Madrigal es una de las perjudicadas, tanto en lo personal como en lo económico, pues regenta El Lagar de la Navazuela, una casa rural muy próxima a la plantación


----------



## judas iskariote (15 Jul 2021)

Por la ribera Navarra empiezan los abuelos a poner cardo y apio.

Yo he metido hoy mismo 15 cardos 40 apios 20 borraja 10 acelga 10 berza 10 brócoli 20 escarola.

Completaremos en un mes con más berza brócoli coliflor, coles de Bruselas, achicoria borraja y cogollicos de Tudela.


----------



## Icibatreuh (15 Jul 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Por la ribera Navarra empiezan los abuelos a poner cardo y apio.
> 
> Yo he metido hoy mismo 15 cardos 40 apios 20 borraja 10 acelga 10 berza 10 brócoli 20 escarola.
> 
> Completaremos en un mes con más berza brócoli coliflor, coles de Bruselas, achicoria borraja y cogollicos de Tudela.



Sobre la verdura de invierno, en la cuenca de Pamplona (Hortalizas Etxebarria) recomienda plantar en los meses siguientes:

Acelga, borraja, de junio a sep.(1-15)
Berza junio a agosto
Puerro de julio a sept (1-15)
Cardo y Romanesco julio
Brócoli, Col de Buselas, Coliflor y Lombarda Jul (15-30) y agosto
Berza junio a agosto
Achicoria agosto y sep (1-15)
Apio julio y agosto

Yo ya no planto cardo porque es un cognazo y los que venden son buenísimos, por ejemplo los de Peralta.

Yo suelo plantar Puerro, Brócoli. Romanesco, Acelga (ya la tengo crecida) y algo de Borraja Espinaca y Berza. Lechugas y cogollos en todo tiempo, escarola nunca me sale bien (?).

Por lo demás, con las lluvias y el calor todo iba adelantado como nunca, pero el fresco de estos días lo está parando todo.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Jul 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No se qué es acodo, pero corté "esquejes" a mi bola y en efecto los "esquejes" parecen secos. La planta original sigue viva pero no la veo crecer ni muy buena salud.



Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras:







Muchas plantas como las frambuesas se reproducen así de manera natural. En el tomillo no creo que funcione.


----------



## n_flamel (18 Jul 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Sobre la verdura de invierno, en la cuenca de Pamplona (Hortalizas Etxebarria) recomienda plantar en los meses siguientes:
> 
> Acelga, borraja, de junio a sep.(1-15)
> Berza junio a agosto
> ...



Nunca he plantado cardo, pero por qué es un coñazo? requiere mucho cuidado? o es por el tema de los pinchos y tal?


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Jul 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Nunca he plantado cardo, pero por qué es un coñazo? requiere mucho cuidado? o es por el tema de los pinchos y tal?



Te explico. Requiere bastante espacio y cuando lo plantas hay que regarlo bastante. Una vez crecido hay que atarlo porque tiene unas hojas poderosas que se desparraman. Como dices tiene pinchos, se pude usar manga larga y hay hasta quién usa una cubierta de bici para doblar las hojas y atarlos. Más adelante es conveniente forrarlo con papel o plástico para que se blanqueen. Hay quién lo entierra, el tipo rojo, que puede usarse como ensalada. A mí se me suelen caer así que alguna veces les pongo un barra metálica, como los tomates. En el norte suele helar, aunque aguantan hasta 3-4 grados bajo cero. Con mayores heladas, la gente de la montaña los dobla y los entierra, hasta que pase el frío, funciona bastante bien. Y luego no te salen tan gruesos como los de la Ribera o de Peralta. Por eso decía que son un coñazo  . Eso sí, para los que no los conozcan son un plato exquisito, quizás de los mejores entre todas las verduras.









Corella rinde homenaje a su exclusivo cardo rojo


Celebró este fin de semana las jornadas de este producto que se entierra 40 días para que madure




www.noticiasdenavarra.com


----------



## Jose Miret Teixido (19 Jul 2021)

Dicen que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y sobre mujeres demasiado, precisamente nunca me ha gustado la borraja ni en el plato, la cazuela ni en bandeja, mismito que las acelgas, en cambio los hombres son mi perdicion mismito que las cabras pero aun asi nunca me las e beneficiado, ni las cabras, ni los hombres en cambio las mujeres de no ser por ellas tampoco, a saber collons ven en mi las mujeres.
Anda que?.


----------



## n_flamel (19 Jul 2021)

Otro al ignore y ya van unos cuantos soo en este hilo.


----------



## pepita (25 Jul 2021)

He llegado tarde. Gracias a quién lo ha subido, no entiendo cómo, pero mas rica que la borraja con patata, no hay otra verdura


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Ago 2021)

Todos los años en verano planto mis pimientos en maceton en el tejado de la finca, 12-18 macetones. Y siempre se me arruinan llegadas estas fechas casi todos empiezan a ponerse las hojas blandas y pochas y mueren.

Que si riego mucho porque riego mucho. Si riego poco, mueren de sed.

Eso sí antes de morir dan unas cuantas rondas de pimiento.

Mehhhhhh


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Todos los años en verano planto mis pimientos en maceton en el tejado de la finca, 12-18 macetones. Y siempre se me arruinan llegadas estas fechas casi todos empiezan a ponerse las hojas blandas y pochas y mueren.
> 
> Que si riego mucho porque riego mucho. Si riego poco, mueren de sed.
> 
> ...



Si tienes macetones riega por debajo con un buen plato...


----------



## Hrodrich (4 Ago 2021)

Para lo de los tomillos, iros al monte que ya las primeras flores se han secado para pillar semillas, las plantáis este otoño y olvidaos de esquejes de mierda que nunca funcionan.


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si tienes macetones riega por debajo con un buen plato...



Este año los separe del suelo con ladrillos, por si morían porque les subía el calor del suelo, pero nada


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Este año los separe del suelo con ladrillos, por si morían porque les subía el calor del suelo, pero nada



Si los separas el aire resecara el sustrato, es mejor que busques algun tiesto que disipe bien el calor...


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si los separas el aire resecara el sustrato, es mejor que busques algun tiesto que disipe bien el calor...



Cuando mueren, el sustrato està bien humedo, debe ser que se cuecen las raíces.

O pinto las macetas de blanco, o asumo que cada verano me van a morir.... Porque poner macetones de barro como que no


----------



## felino66 (4 Ago 2021)

¿Has pensado en ponerles un sombrajo? una malla semitupida que los proteja..


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Ago 2021)

felino66 dijo:


> ¿Has pensado en ponerles un sombrajo? una malla semitupida que los proteja..



Si, pero al ser la terraza del edificio, siempre hay alguien al que le molesta todo...


----------



## n_flamel (4 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Si, pero al ser la terraza del edificio, siempre hay alguien al que le molesta todo...



les pones un plato con aguan debajo para que chupe y se humedezca la tierra un poco??


----------



## SPQR (8 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Todos los años en verano planto mis pimientos en maceton en el tejado de la finca, 12-18 macetones. Y siempre se me arruinan llegadas estas fechas casi todos empiezan a ponerse las hojas blandas y pochas y mueren.
> 
> Que si riego mucho porque riego mucho. Si riego poco, mueren de sed.
> 
> ...



Exceso de sol quizás?

Plantalos en primavera mejor.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (9 Ago 2021)

Alguien mide el pH del agua con la que riega?


----------



## Morototeo (9 Ago 2021)

TORREVIEJO dijo:


> Alguien mide el pH del agua con la que riega?



yo si, y ajusto el ph con citrico. en crecimiento 6-0 y en engorde de las hortalizas 7.0 de ph


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Ago 2021)

Tomillo de esqueje sí he sacado alguno, con poco éxito pero algún tallo de poda he llegado a hacerlo prosperar. Eso sí, poniéndolo en marzo-abril (mucha humedad pero sin heladas duras) y estando un poco pendiente. De semilla nunca he probado, los que tengo son donados con raíz o comprados de a euro que se han ido extendiendo con los años (tampoco demasiado)


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (10 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Este año no he plantado nada apenas, ni porros...
> Tube el accidente de coche y aun no lo he arreglado, el lunes meajustan el porton y esa semana soldate el tubo de escape...
> En cuanto tenga el coche me pongo a ello...



Con una autofloreciente sembrada en cubo de fregar en esa terraza tenías ya porros del año.


----------



## Triptolemo (10 Ago 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Con una autofloreciente sembrada en cubo de fregar en esa terraza tenías ya porros del año.



No es una terraza y es cara norte 100% no da ni una hora luz al dia directa...
Llevo 23 años plantando matojos no creo que me enseñes a freir un huevo...
Pero gracias


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No es una terraza y es cara norte 100% no da ni una hora luz al dia directa...
> Llevo 23 años plantando matojos no creo que me enseñes a freir un huevo...
> Pero gracias



Vale, había ignorado ese dato. Pero coño, no me dirás que no suena un poco a excusa para no agarrar la azada...


----------



## Sor Hortiga (13 Ago 2021)

Alguien sabe que esto? Le ha salido a un limonero plantado de semilla.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Ago 2021)

No lo sé pero diría que fuesen cicatrices de algo que ha chupado la sabia, mira a ver si tienes cochinilla de estas que parecen un escudete en las ramitas. Es solo una hipótesis.


----------



## conelagualcuello (13 Ago 2021)

Buenos dias.
Que estoy recogiendo la cosecha de patatas, y me he quedado sin esos polvos que impiden su germinación. Por lo visto son ultra-tóxicos, y según me cuentan, no sólo los han prohibido, sino que ya ni los fabrican...Hay alguna alternativa???


----------



## Fermoselle (13 Ago 2021)

Insecticida natural ..................


----------



## Nefersen (14 Ago 2021)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Alguien sabe que esto? Le ha salido a un limonero plantado de semilla.





dentro de las plagas que pueden dañar a tu planta estan los insectos chupadores. que como su nombre lo indica, chupan los jugos de la hoja generando estas deformaciones, a los insectos chupadores les gustan las hojas jovenes, por eso vas a ver que las más afectados son los brotes

Yo te recomiendo que revises las hojas en busca de estos insectos, algunos se pueden ver como los pulgones o arañuela roja pero otros son muy pequeños y hay que mirar con lupa para encontrarlos.

Si son pulgones entonces con agua jabonosa, 1 cucharada por litro de agua cada 3 dias, los vas a poder controlar

si son ácaros te va a resultar mas complicado. podes intentarlo con el agua jabonosa aunqeu yo te recomendaria, ya que es una planta pequeña, que combines el agua jabonosa con aceite de neem (5ml por litro de agua, cada tres días)

Con eso, si sos perseverante, vas a poder curar a tu planta en un par de meses.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Ago 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> dentro de las plagas que pueden dañar a tu planta estan los insectos chupadores. que como su nombre lo indica, chupan los jugos de la hoja generando estas deformaciones, a los insectos chupadores les gustan las hojas jovenes, por eso vas a ver que las más afectados son los brotes
> 
> Yo te recomiendo que revises las hojas en busca de estos insectos, algunos se pueden ver como los pulgones o arañuela roja pero otros son muy pequeños y hay que mirar con lupa para encontrarlos.
> 
> ...



Una vez quité la araña roja de unas judías verdes solo con agua fría de manguera. Les gusta el calor seco. Por supuesto el agua se aplica a horas frescas como de noche para que no salgan hongos. 

No estoy recomendando mojar el limonero ojo! Sólo cuento una anécdota.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Ago 2021)

Dos consultas:

1. Las bellotas e higos caen este año verdes antes de madurar, los higos secos y arrugados. Qué nutriente pensáis que les falta, potasio?? agua obviamente no. Este año ha llovido mucho más de un año normal. No es un problema de agua.

2. ¿Alguien usa las ortigas para comer en tortilla o hacer sopa?? Cómo se emplean??


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dos consultas:
> 
> 1. Las bellotas e higos caen este año verdes antes de madurar, los higos secos y arrugados. Qué nutriente pensáis que les falta, potasio?? agua obviamente no. Este año ha llovido mucho más de un año normal. No es un problema de agua.
> 
> 2. ¿Alguien usa las ortigas para comer en tortilla o hacer sopa?? Cómo se emplean??



Yo he comido ortigas y es sencillo, coge las ojitas mas tiernas, las cueces un rato o sino las tienes en agua de la noche anterior, una vez pierden la capacidad de ortigar al romperse sus dardos entonces puedes mezclarlas con lo que quieras, como si fueran espinacas o albaca...
Puedes comer los tallos pero son mas leñosos incluso la raiz...

Tortillas, sopas...
Existen mil recetas, en el caucaso habia zonas donde la consumian en empanadas...

No es que sepa mucho, es una planta sana, muy buena para la salud...

Ojo que vas a cagar verde, no te asustes...

Ahora te miro unas recetas...


----------



## Archimanguina (14 Ago 2021)

Dos dudas compañeros de la azada:

Las patatas cuando se dejan de regar? cuando se tumban o aun es bueno meterle algo mas de riego cuando estan ya tumbadas.


La otra duda, este año por vago he comprado las.plantas de calabacin en un vivero.no las he plantado de semilla....resultado: por primera vez en la vida una me ha enfermado y ha enfermado a la de al lado. Las hojas aparecen como secas, como si las estuvieran chupando con multitud de pequeñas necrosis en las hojas y el borde seco, este mal solo afecta a las hojas adultas, las jovenes estan bien pero ya no me dan calabaxines. Creo que es araña roja. Vostros que creeis.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2021)

@n_flamel mira este video de boludos es muy gracioso, solo con labar las ortigas le quita el picor, incluso comen las hojas a pelo...
Lo importante es no cocerlas mucho para que no pierdan propiedades...


----------



## SPQR (15 Ago 2021)

Lo de los higos puede deberse a la mosca negra de la higuera, que los pica cuando están verdes y maduran antes de tiempo.









Enfermedades y Plagas de las Higueras【GUIA COMPLETA 2020】


Aquí Encontrarás una Guía Completa de las ✅ Enfermedades y Plagas de las Higueras que se han vuelto más Comunes. ✅ Descubre las Formas para Erridicarlas.




agronomundo.com







n_flamel dijo:


> Dos consultas:
> 
> 1. Las bellotas e higos caen este año verdes antes de madurar, los higos secos y arrugados. Qué nutriente pensáis que les falta, potasio?? agua obviamente no. Este año ha llovido mucho más de un año normal. No es un problema de agua.
> 
> 2. ¿Alguien usa las ortigas para comer en tortilla o hacer sopa?? Cómo se emplean??


----------



## n_flamel (15 Ago 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Dos dudas compañeros de la azada:
> 
> Las patatas cuando se dejan de regar? cuando se tumban o aun es bueno meterle algo mas de riego cuando estan ya tumbadas.
> 
> ...



Pon una foto para poder decir algo con criterio. El calabacín y las calabazas son muy sensibles a hongos tipo mildiu, tb podría ser eso.


----------



## Euron G. (16 Ago 2021)

Saludos amigos horticultores. Me ha surgido una duda, a ver si me pudierais ayudar. Me quiero animar a cultivar mi propia lechuga en casa, estoy harto de las complicaciones de comprarla en el "Supermercado". Tengo bastante claro que quiero hacerlo con leds, y en un espacio no mayor de 1m2. Mi pregunta es si alguien me recomienda alguna marca o modelo en particular, porque veo que hay variedad prácticamente infinita. Me interesa algo de calidad, aliexpress y similares en principio los descarto.

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> Saludos amigos horticultores. Me ha surgido una duda, a ver si me pudierais ayudar. Me quiero animar a cultivar mi propia lechuga en casa, estoy harto de las complicaciones de comprarla en el "Supermercado". Tengo bastante claro que quiero hacerlo con leds, y en un espacio no mayor de 1m2. Mi pregunta es si alguien me recomienda alguna marca o modelo en particular, porque veo que hay variedad prácticamente infinita. Me interesa algo de calidad, aliexpress y similares en principio los descarto.
> 
> Gracias a todos!!



Si tienes 1 metro cuadrado puedes sembrar 400 lechugas.


No te lo crees?


Veamos lo que me comentó un amigo que tiene una empresa de ensaladas envasadas en plástico. Plantar, recoger y envasar lechugas normales exige demasiada mano de obra. Ahora lo que hacen es automatizar el proceso. Siembran lechugas en recipientes de 5cmx5cm ( en 1m2 salen 20x20=400) y consiguen las plantitas que se suelen vender para plantar lechugas, ver foto. Cuando tienen un tamaño adecuado (el tamaño al que nosotros las compramos) ellos las cortan con unas cuchillas especiales.

Resumiendo, como me dijo él, "cuando tú las plantas nosotros las recogemos"


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Ago 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Si tienes 1 metro cuadrado puedes sembrar 400 lechugas.
> 
> 
> No te lo crees?
> ...



Yo este año en en tres meses he vendido unos miles de plántulas por no decir unos cientos de miles... Es tema doméstico pero en invernaderos pequeños unos miles no es nada.. 

Cuando trabaje con 18 años en invernaderos plantando puse miles en un día...
La lechuga no ocupa nada...


----------



## Icibatreuh (16 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo este año en en tres meses he vendido unos miles de plántulas por no decir unos cientos de miles... Es tema doméstico pero en invernaderos pequeños unos miles no es nada..
> 
> Cuando trabaje con 18 años en invernaderos plantando puse miles en un día...
> La lechuga no ocupa nada...



A cómo las vendes? Yo las compro por unos 8 cm pero las he visto por 25cm (vaya robo!!). Lo mismo los tomates, a mí me salen por unos 35cm y los he visto por 85cm. Otra cosa es si están bastante crecidos y tienen un tiesto majete.

Pregunta, donde se cultiva la mejor lechuga? Hay quien dice en las huertas de la Magdalena de Pamplona. Periódicamente se inundan por las crecidas del Árga. Pero a las primeras que planto al comienzo de la primavera no les gana nadie, pequeñas y de hoja finísima.


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Ago 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A cómo las vendes? Yo las compro por unos 8 cm pero las he visto por 25cm (vaya robo!!). Lo mismo los tomates, a mí me salen por unos 35cm y los he visto por 85cm. Otra cosa es si están bastante crecidos y tienen un tiesto majete.
> 
> Pregunta, donde se cultiva la mejor lechuga? Hay quien dice en las huertas de la Magdalena de Pamplona. Periódicamente se inundan por las crecidas del Árga. Pero a las primeras que planto al comienzo de la primavera no les gana nadie, pequeñas y de hoja finísima.



A diez céntimos la unidad, la docena un euro, si te llevas una caja que son varios cientos más barato...

Aquí todo funciona por docenas...

Tomates 45 cent pero son hermosos...
El norte es malo para el tomate... 
Aun así es lo que más se vende...


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ago 2021)

¿Alguien sabe qué planta es esta? 
Crece en un montículo cerca de mi casa, ya salen con esas hojas estropeadas, tiene ramas largas y cuesta mucho coger una con la raíz, entre el lío de ramas y la mezcla con malas hierbas. Tampoco sé si eso saldría en un tiesto. 
Huele muy bien. Florece en pleno verano, no en primavera.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué planta es esta?
> Crece en un montículo cerca de mi casa, ya salen con esas hojas estropeadas, tiene ramas largas y cuesta mucho coger una con la raíz, entre el lío de ramas y la mezcla con malas hierbas. Tampoco sé si eso saldría en un tiesto.
> Huele muy bien. Florece en pleno verano, no en primavera.



Es muy bonita...


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es muy bonita...



Pues si la olieras ... una maravilla.


----------



## n_flamel (17 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué planta es esta?
> Crece en un montículo cerca de mi casa, ya salen con esas hojas estropeadas, tiene ramas largas y cuesta mucho coger una con la raíz, entre el lío de ramas y la mezcla con malas hierbas. Tampoco sé si eso saldría en un tiesto.
> Huele muy bien. Florece en pleno verano, no en primavera.



Tiene pinta de ser una ornamental que se ha asilvestrado. Si quieres capturo la foto y pregunto en un foro de botánica. Dime la región de España aprox.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una ornamental que se ha asilvestrado. Si quieres capturo la foto y pregunto en un foro de botánica. Dime la región de España aprox.



Castilla y León.
Lo siento, por privacidad no puedo dar más datos sobre mi ubicación.

Si preguntas pregunta si sería factible tener una en un tiesto, si fuera capaz de arrancar alguna con raíz(cosa que veo complicada)


----------



## Salchichonio (17 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué planta es esta?
> Crece en un montículo cerca de mi casa, ya salen con esas hojas estropeadas, tiene ramas largas y cuesta mucho coger una con la raíz, entre el lío de ramas y la mezcla con malas hierbas. Tampoco sé si eso saldría en un tiesto.
> Huele muy bien. Florece en pleno verano, no en primavera.



Te recomiendo que instales Google lens en el móvil. Enfocas cualquier cosa y te dice lo que es


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Te recomiendo que instales Google lens en el móvil. Enfocas cualquier cosa y te dice lo que es



No me caben más aplicaciones en el móvil.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Ago 2021)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Alguien sabe que esto? Le ha salido a un limonero plantado de semilla.



Podría muy bien ser demasiada agua al regarlo.
Anda?.


----------



## Salchichonio (17 Ago 2021)

Què mal le ha sentado la ola de calor es a mí civilización de lombrices, se ha reducido la población del vermicompostador como mínimo a un 20%


----------



## Marjalero (17 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Què mal le ha sentado la ola de calor es a mí civilización de lombrices, se ha reducido la población del vermicompostador como mínimo a un 20%



Hay que tenerlo a la sombra y refrescarlo si lo ves muy seco. Seguro que solo es por el calor?


----------



## n_flamel (18 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Castilla y León.
> Lo siento, por privacidad no puedo dar más datos sobre mi ubicación.
> 
> Si preguntas pregunta si sería factible tener una en un tiesto, si fuera capaz de arrancar alguna con raíz(cosa que veo complicada)



Me dicen que puede ser esta: Saponaria officinalis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La dificultad de arrancarla en tal caso sería porque no es raíz sino un rizoma. Tendrías que ayudarte de una palita o de una azada y llevarte el rizoma o al menos un trozo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me dicen que puede ser esta: Saponaria officinalis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> La dificultad de arrancarla en tal caso sería porque no es raíz sino un rizoma. Tendrías que ayudarte de una palita o de una azada y llevarte el rizoma o al menos un trozo.



Sí, por lo que dicen sobre las zonas en las que crece y por las fotos sí parece eso. Interesante lo que pone sobre la planta, sus propiedades.

¿No tiene otro nombre vulgar que sea conocido? Como "jabonera" tampoco me suena, ni a mi padre que es de pueblo.

No entiendo de rizomas ni raíces. Lo complicado es meterse en el barullo de maleza y llegar hasta ello. Tampoco se me dan bien las plantas (ya se me murió/secó otra de las lavandas por la que os pregunté). Supongo que me conformaré con recoger sus flores.

*Gracias por preguntar y dáselas también a los que te contestaron en otro sitio.*


Mira, donde cojo las flores están más o menos así, en el suelo todo embarullado y mezclado con malas hierbas. Tirando del tallo nunca sale entera la planta.








PD: sigo leyendo sobre la planta. Interesante, sí señor. 









Saponaria propiedades y usos de la planta jabonera


En este artículo describimos a la planta jabonera o saponaria officinalis y sus propiedades beneficios y usos más destacados.




gatule.info






Uf, madre mía , las raíces/rizomas que he visto en fotos. Complicado ponerme a cavar el terreno para encontrarlas, me ve mucha gente.


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Ago 2021)

Marjalero dijo:


> Hay que tenerlo a la sombra y refrescarlo si lo ves muy seco. Seguro que solo es por el calor?



A la sombra está, pero hace mucho calor.

Debe ser el calor porque siempre comen lo mismo. Sandía, lechuga, brócoli, calabacin...


----------



## judas iskariote (18 Ago 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A cómo las vendes? Yo las compro por unos 8 cm pero las he visto por 25cm (vaya robo!!). Lo mismo los tomates, a mí me salen por unos 35cm y los he visto por 85cm. Otra cosa es si están bastante crecidos y tienen un tiesto majete.
> 
> Pregunta, donde se cultiva la mejor lechuga? Hay quien dice en las huertas de la Magdalena de Pamplona. Periódicamente se inundan por las crecidas del Árga. Pero a las primeras que planto al comienzo de la primavera no les gana nadie, pequeñas y de hoja finísima.



En tudela...lechuga borraja acelga 6 céntimos

Puerro y cebolla también 6 céntimos pero como te vienen de 2 a 4 por cepellon pues te sale por 2 céntimos.

Tomate 25-30 céntimos. El insertado a 1 euro.

Coles, cardos 10 céntimos.

Alcachofa 30-40 céntimos.


----------



## Nefersen (18 Ago 2021)

Tengo un problema: las ratas se suben a los árboles y me comen los aguacates y las mangas en cuanto están listos para recoger. He oído que hay gente que pone algo en el tronco para impedir que las ratas escalen. ¿Alguno me puede dar ideas o ayudar?


----------



## n_flamel (18 Ago 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo un problema: las ratas se suben a los árboles y me comen los aguacates y las mangas en cuanto están listos para recoger. He oído que hay gente que pone algo en el tronco para impedir que las ratas escalen. ¿Alguno me puede dar ideas o ayudar?



La vacuna de las ratas es la escopeta o la pistola de aire comprimido.


----------



## Nefersen (19 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> La vacuna de las ratas es la escopeta o la pistola de aire comprimido.



Atacan de noche. Rara vez he visto alguna. Sé que existen porque muerden la fruta.


----------



## CRÁPULA (19 Ago 2021)

¿Alguien tiene plantados jalapeños?

Los he puesto este año para probar porque me encantan, compré 10 plantas ya crecidas y me han dado unos 3-4 chiles cada una de media de momento, cuando el rendimiento debería ser mucho mayor según internet.

Los he plantado en huerto, tienen riego por goteo y el tipo de tierra es arcillosa, pero le he mezclado bastante mantillo y abono antes de sembrar.


----------



## n_flamel (19 Ago 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene plantados jalapeños?
> 
> Los he puesto este año para probar porque me encantan, compré 10 plantas ya crecidas y me han dado unos 3-4 chiles cada una de media de momento, cuando el rendimiento debería ser mucho mayor según internet.
> 
> Los he plantado en huerto, tienen riego por goteo y el tipo de tierra es arcillosa, pero le he mezclado bastante mantillo y abono antes de sembrar.



Tuve un año, no me gustan y me daban cierto dolor de estómago momentáneo tras comerlos. No he repetido porque otros picantes me gustan más pero igual algún año. Este año tengo piparras y habaneros.


----------



## CRÁPULA (19 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Tuve un año, no me gustan y me daban cierto dolor de estómago momentáneo tras comerlos. No he repetido porque otros picantes me gustan más pero igual algún año. Este año tengo piparras y habaneros.



¿Cuántos cosechabas por planta y temporada?


----------



## n_flamel (19 Ago 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Cuántos cosechabas por planta y temporada?



Solo dio una cosecha, por junio/julio, para agosto ya no daba. Debió dar algo más de una docena, poco. Crecieron bien de tamaño. Para que te hagas una idea eran como un dedo pulgar aproximadamente.


----------



## judas iskariote (20 Ago 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene plantados jalapeños?
> 
> Los he puesto este año para probar porque me encantan, compré 10 plantas ya crecidas y me han dado unos 3-4 chiles cada una de media de momento, cuando el rendimiento debería ser mucho mayor según internet.
> 
> Los he plantado en huerto, tienen riego por goteo y el tipo de tierra es arcillosa, pero le he mezclado bastante mantillo y abono antes de sembrar.



Yo no tengo ni puta idea de jalapeños....pero los viejos del lugar dicen por mi tierra que la tierra arcillosa no es buena para el pimiento, y supongo serán de la misma familia.

Además aquí el pimiento se planta, se riega para que agarre y no se vuelve a regar en un mes para que sufra. Luego una buena regada y pegan un estirón de la ostia....por lo que no se si el goteo será lo más adecuado.


----------



## CRÁPULA (20 Ago 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Solo dio una cosecha, por junio/julio, para agosto ya no daba. Debió dar algo más de una docena, poco. Crecieron bien de tamaño. Para que te hagas una idea eran como un dedo pulgar aproximadamente.



Los míos son algo más grandes, pero tengo muy pocos


----------



## CRÁPULA (20 Ago 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puta idea de jalapeños....pero los viejos del lugar dicen por mi tierra que la tierra arcillosa no es buena para el pimiento, y supongo serán de la misma familia.
> 
> Además aquí el pimiento se planta, se riega para que agarre y no se vuelve a regar en un mes para que sufra. Luego una buena regada y pegan un estirón de la ostia....por lo que no se si el goteo será lo más adecuado.



Lo tendré en cuenta para el año que viene. Buen consejo, gracias!


----------



## CRÁPULA (20 Ago 2021)

Post repetido.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Ago 2021)

Fotos de mis tomates , salen caros pero esto no se puede comprar en la tienda










Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n_flamel (23 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Fotos de mis tomates , salen caros pero esto no se puede comprar en la tienda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes poner las razas que son?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Ago 2021)

El naranja persimmon, luego hay tomate morado asurcado de aranjuez , tomate moruno y miniraf .

Podiamos hacer un banco de semillas , no me he leido el hilo entero y lo mismo lo teneis hecho ya.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Castilla y León.
> Lo siento, por privacidad no puedo dar más datos sobre mi ubicación.
> 
> Si preguntas pregunta si sería factible tener una en un tiesto, si fuera capaz de arrancar alguna con raíz(cosa que veo complicada)



Si es ornamental asilvestrada tendras mas exito plantandola de semilla. Solo tienes que ir controlando cuando echa semillas, recoger unas cuantas y echarlas en un tiesto.


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El naranja persimmon, luego hay tomate morado asurcado de aranjuez , tomate moruno y miniraf .
> 
> Podiamos hacer un banco de semillas , no me he leido el hilo entero y lo mismo lo teneis hecho ya.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



En infojardin habia un jilo para intercambio de semillas entre foreros que funcionó bien. Ahora está medio muerto.

Una buena provisión de semillas es imprescindible para el Madmax. Las semillas y el plomo amunicionado valdrán más que el horo.


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

Podrias poner un cono de chapa galvanizada parecido al que usan en las amarras de los barcos,







Pero deberías ponérselo a todos los arboles porque las putas ratas son capaces de saltar de arbol en arbol.

Lo mas efectivo es desratizar periodicamente con veneno, o poner/atraer gatos.



Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo un problema: las ratas se suben a los árboles y me comen los aguacates y las mangas en cuanto están listos para recoger. He oído que hay gente que pone algo en el tronco para impedir que las ratas escalen. ¿Alguno me puede dar ideas o ayudar?


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Ago 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Si es ornamental asilvestrada tendras mas exito plantandola de semilla. Solo tienes que ir controlando cuando echa semillas, recoger unas cuantas y echarlas en un tiesto.



¿Cuándo echa semillas, cuando se secan las flores? No he visto nada, pero tampoco me he fijado.


----------



## derepen (24 Ago 2021)

Esos dos canales molan.



judas iskariote dijo:


> En tudela...lechuga borraja acelga 6 céntimos
> 
> Puerro y cebolla también 6 céntimos pero como te vienen de 2 a 4 por cepellon pues te sale por 2 céntimos.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es semillas o hablas de plantas crecidas?


----------



## judas iskariote (24 Ago 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Esos dos canales molan.
> 
> 
> 
> Pero eso es semillas o hablas de plantas crecidas?



Cepellon


----------



## derepen (25 Ago 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Cepellon



¿Eso es que ya ha germinado y crecido unos pocos días?


----------



## DDT (28 Ago 2021)

Plantais cebollas con semillas?
¿Se puede plantar tomillo con un esqueje de tomillo?


----------



## Carlos1 (29 Ago 2021)

Muy buen hilo, se agradecen todos los consejos.

Aprovecho para preguntar desde mi más absoluta ignorancia y siendo novato en todo esto; 

¿se podría hacer un huerto normalito (150 mts2 por ejemplo) en un terreno con pendiente no muy pronunciada? Exactamente no me se los grados de la pendiente, me entran dudas por el tema del riego, escurrimiento de agua, de tierra, lluvias copiosas que pudieran afectar el suelo por estar en pendiente, etc.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## asies amoñecado (29 Ago 2021)

Si se podria, para evitar la erosión lo que haría sería no tener el huerto pelado de hierbas serviría esto para fijar la tierra en el sitio y en caso de lluvia fuerte que no se la llevase.


----------



## Carlos1 (29 Ago 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> Si se podria, para evitar la erosión lo que haría sería no tener el huerto pelado de hierbas serviría esto para fijar la tierra en el sitio y en caso de lluvia fuerte que no se la llevase.




Gracias.

La idea es esa, dejar todo muy natural, hierbas silvestres en medio, y todo un poco mezclado que supongo ayudaría para mantener el "equilibrio", es cuestión de probar.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Ago 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene plantados jalapeños?
> 
> Los he puesto este año para probar porque me encantan, compré 10 plantas ya crecidas y me han dado unos 3-4 chiles cada una de media de momento, cuando el rendimiento debería ser mucho mayor según internet.
> 
> Los he plantado en huerto, tienen riego por goteo y el tipo de tierra es arcillosa, pero le he mezclado bastante mantillo y abono antes de sembrar.



Los he plantado ya cuatro o cinco años y me parecen unos especialitos de cojones, quitando el año pasado siempre me han dado una mierda. Las plantas tardan en coger tamaño, son perezosos para empezar a florecer y dan lo que dan en la meseta y en tierra caliza, supongo que el otras zonas de climas un poco más templados se darán mejor. Eso sí, están cojonudos. Pero a mí me funciona mejor la piparra y la malagueta. 

Este año tengo cuatro matas tiñosas de jalapeño y llevaré cogidos 7 u 8, de una de ellas estoy todavía por coger el primero. También tengo un par de habaneros (un poco más productivos pero igualmente raquíticas), una guindilla negra pequeña de no sé qué hostias y unas guindillas grandes "de las que pican" según el del vivero  , son de esas hijaputas que salen apuntando para arriba en plan amenazante y sí que pican sí. Estas últimas han salido unas matas que da gusto verlas.


----------



## judas iskariote (31 Ago 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, se agradecen todos los consejos.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar desde mi más absoluta ignorancia y siendo novato en todo esto;
> 
> ...



Y no has pensado en alisarlo? Con una moto azada y un rastrillo por ejemplo


----------



## Carlos1 (1 Sep 2021)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Y no has pensado en alisarlo? Con una moto azada y un rastrillo por ejemplo




Hola!

Es una finca rústica que estamos mirando para comprar así como otras, pero en esta de la que hablo la pendiente le da un "encanto", no se, le da su toque diferente a lo que es 100% llano, pero ahora que lo comentas, podría dejar llano solamente la zona del huerto y lo demás que se quede en pendiente.

Supongo que los árboles que sirven para tapar un poco las vistas desde el camino se pueden plantar perfectamente en pendiente.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (2 Sep 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Plantais cebollas con semillas?
> ¿Se puede plantar tomillo con un esqueje de tomillo?



Se puede sembrar las cebollas con semillas pero mejor y más seguro con planzones ,el tomillo mejor trasplantarlo en invierno y a ser posible con raíces, requiere muy poca agua.
Anda?.


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Sep 2021)

¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno? 
Gracias.


----------



## SPQR (3 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.



Esta pregunta es mas del otro hilo, el de los follaplantas, pero bueno.

¿De qué zona estamos hablando?


----------



## Carlos1 (3 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Esta pregunta es mas del otro hilo, el de los follaplantas, pero bueno.
> 
> ¿De qué zona estamos hablando?




No he visto el hilo acerca de plantas, árboles, etc.

La zona sería Mallorca pero hacia el interior.


----------



## SPQR (3 Sep 2021)

En la flora autóctona tienes un montón. Puedes empezar por un seto de lentiscos, o incluso algún arbusto pinchoso, que además te dará seguridad, como el azufaifo.

En cuanto a arboles, aparte de los tipicos cipreses, tienes unos cuantos también.

Pon en un buscador "flora autóctona ornamental mallorca" y te dará ideas.



Carlos1 dijo:


> No he visto el hilo acerca de plantas, árboles, etc.
> 
> La zona sería Mallorca pero hacia el interior.


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Sep 2021)

Bueno, he repoblado mi vermicompostador con lombrices del Decathlon a ver si ahora que hay menos calor sobreviven, o es que tengo todo el sustrato envenenado


----------



## SPQR (4 Sep 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Bueno, he repoblado mi vermicompostador con lombrices del Decathlon a ver si ahora que hay menos calor sobreviven, o es que tengo todo el sustrato envenenado



Las del Decathlon entiendo que son las de cebo para pescar, ¿no?

Creo que las de cebo no son exactamente lombriz roja californiana. Quizá se te mueren por eso.


----------



## Salchichonio (4 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Las del Decathlon entiendo que son las de cebo para pescar, ¿no?
> 
> Creo que las de cebo no son exactamente lombriz roja californiana. Quizá se te mueren por eso.



Las que compré sí lo eran. Las del Decathlon sirven igualmente. Lo de "lombriz roja californiana" es un timo como un piano


----------



## Carlos1 (5 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> En la flora autóctona tienes un montón. Puedes empezar por un seto de lentiscos, o incluso algún arbusto pinchoso, que además te dará seguridad, como el azufaifo.
> 
> En cuanto a arboles, aparte de los tipicos cipreses, tienes unos cuantos también.
> 
> Pon en un buscador "flora autóctona ornamental mallorca" y te dará ideas.




Muchas gracias.

También he pensado en la opción trepadoras, plantándolas en el vallado o si el terreno es demasiado grande hacer una especie de "sub-vallado" a unos 15 mts de la casa, en plan tutores, cuerdas, etc,,,y así tener un poco más de ocultación para la vivienda.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (7 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.



La higuera es un árbol que crece mucho y nunca desaparece y de poder con el tiempo te hecha de tu casa y con el tiempo la casa también, cortas una y rebotan mil y más.
Anda?.


----------



## Carlos1 (7 Sep 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> La higuera es un árbol que crece mucho y nunca desaparece y de poder con el tiempo te hecha de tu casa y con el tiempo la casa también, cortas una y rebotan mil y más.
> Anda?.



La higuera me encanta, pero la veo más para tenerla cerca de la caseta para dar sombra y solo un poco de ocultación.

Para tenerla alrededor del terreno no creo que vaya muy bien por el tema del tiempo de crecimiento, además de no ser muy frondosa.

Estuve mirando algunos tipos de bambúes que tienen muy buena pinta para dar privacidad tanto como para tenerlos pegados a la valla como a la casa, y no necesitan demasiado cuidado.


----------



## CRÁPULA (7 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La higuera me encanta, pero la veo más para tenerla cerca de la caseta para dar sombra y solo un poco de ocultación.
> 
> Para tenerla alrededor del terreno no creo que vaya muy bien por el tema del tiempo de crecimiento, además de no ser muy frondosa.
> 
> Estuve mirando algunos tipos de bambúes que tienen muy buena pinta para dar privacidad tanto como para tenerlos pegados a la valla como a la casa, y no necesitan demasiado cuidado.



El bambú es bonito y mola, aunque quiere mucha agua y es invasivo, pasará al otro lado de la valla.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (7 Sep 2021)

Hablando de Bambú.

*Fargesia nitida "Trifina", Bambú no invasivo*

La Fargesia nitida Trifina es un bambú no invasor de vegetación densa y compacta. Sus hojas son largas y anchas de un color verde oscuro y ligeramente azulado. 

Puede llegar a tener un porte de 2 a 3 metros de alto y al ser no invasiva, hace perfecta su utilización para formación de setos o para tener en maceteros.


----------



## derepen (8 Sep 2021)

Me ha gustado la idea de recolectar el agua que cae, lo de estar colgando no me acaba de convencer.


----------



## n_flamel (10 Sep 2021)

Me ha salido algo de estramonio en la huerta. Lo estoy cortando para que no caigan demasiadas semillas al suelo y el año que viene sea una plaga y en principio había pensado quemarlo en el típico montón de broza y rastrojo. Pero luego he tenido un momento de lucidez y he pensado que es una idea de casquero muy peligrosa porque el humo de quemar el estramonio puede que sea tóxico, no estoy seguro, ¿alguien me sabe responder?


----------



## pocholito (11 Sep 2021)

Yo he puesto caña India en mi huerto para después atar las tomateras.Un árbol que da mucho es el limonero siempre un limón viene bien


----------



## arangul00 (11 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.



los kiwis


----------



## amigodemisamigos (12 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.



No se en que zona estás pero en general el ciprés sempervivens es barato, duro y tiene un buen crecimiento. Yo por ejemplo estoy plantando más de 500 en una finca para cubrir la valla. Te recomiendo esa especie ya que aunque no es autóctona pura lleva varios miles de años en España y se adapta muy bién.

La otra opción es utilizar lentisca, es autóctona y puede tener un porte razonable. También muy dura y si eres paciente le puedes dar forma. No es un boj pero da juego.

Enredaderas no las recomiendo. Estropean la valla/muro y pueden terminar siendo un nido de mierda.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (12 Sep 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me ha salido algo de estramonio en la huerta. Lo estoy cortando para que no caigan demasiadas semillas al suelo y el año que viene sea una plaga y en principio había pensado quemarlo en el típico montón de broza y rastrojo. Pero luego he tenido un momento de lucidez y he pensado que es una idea de casquero muy peligrosa porque el humo de quemar el estramonio puede que sea tóxico, no estoy seguro, ¿alguien me sabe responder?



Ostia esta es buena, yo por si acaso no me quedaría cerca. El humo coloca seguro, y más si hay raíces que creo es donde la planta acumula.

Si no es mucha cantidad tíralo en el contenedor del orgánico, no deja de ser una planta y que yo sepa no tiene ningún tipo de control/supervisión legal. Aquí donde yo vivo crece en casas y fincas abandonadas sin control.


----------



## Paparajote (14 Sep 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me ha salido algo de estramonio en la huerta. Lo estoy cortando para que no caigan demasiadas semillas al suelo y el año que viene sea una plaga y en principio había pensado quemarlo en el típico montón de broza y rastrojo. Pero luego he tenido un momento de lucidez y he pensado que es una idea de casquero muy peligrosa porque el humo de quemar el estramonio puede que sea tóxico, no estoy seguro, ¿alguien me sabe responder?



El humo de estramonio se usaba como remedio para el asma, tengo entendido.


----------



## SPQR (14 Sep 2021)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Ostia esta es buena, yo por si acaso no me quedaría cerca. El humo coloca seguro, y más si hay raíces que creo es donde la planta acumula.
> 
> Si no es mucha cantidad tíralo en el contenedor del orgánico, no deja de ser una planta y que yo sepa no tiene ningún tipo de control/supervisión legal. Aquí donde yo vivo crece en casas y fincas abandonadas sin control.



Lo que coloca de verdad son las semillas, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado con la dosis.


----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.




pondría piracantos (pyracantha coccinea), cubren mucho muy tupidos, crecen rápido, sin/pocas enfermedades, lleno de pinchos, les encanta a los pájaros, muy bonitos. y baratos.


----------



## forestal92 (14 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de árboles, arbustos, trepadoras, etc, que crezcan como mínimo 3 mts de altura y que no necesiten de mucho cuidado, (me da igual sin son frondosos o no) plantaríais para darle privacidad a la casa o al terreno?
> Gracias.



Es fundamental que digas la zona de espana para elegir especie.

Edito: Mallorca

Lo autoctono siempre es lo mas resistente a las sequias y enfermedades, y ayudas al ecosistema. Pero es que ademas las especies mediterraneas son de las mas esteticas a mi gusto. Por eso pegan con el entorno, porque son parte de el. Te recomiendo ir a un vivero forestal de verdad, que use semilla autoctona de la isla, te vas a llevar una sorpresa con las preciosidades que hay.

Ejemplos: Lentisco, Aladierno, enredaderas autoctonas como lonicera o clematis, palmitos, acebuches, labiernagos, aromaticas. Lo que queda mas bonito es una mezcla variada, dando colores y formas diferentes. Ademas es una gozada ver como lo agradece la fauna local despues, porque estan adaptados a comer de esas especies.

Si quieres algo que no necesites regar, que a diferencia del cipres no tienga enfermedades, sea ultraresistente a la sequia, y ademas autoctono de la isla con lo que ayudas a la fauna local que se alimenta de sus frutos, y asi regenera en los alrededores...

*Lentisco, pistacia lentiscus*

Vale de seto y de arbolito:


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (14 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> La higuera me encanta, pero la veo más para tenerla cerca de la caseta para dar sombra y solo un poco de ocultación.
> 
> Para tenerla alrededor del terreno no creo que vaya muy bien por el tema del tiempo de crecimiento, además de no ser muy frondosa.
> 
> Estuve mirando algunos tipos de bambúes que tienen muy buena pinta para dar privacidad tanto como para tenerlos pegados a la valla como a la casa, y no necesitan demasiado cuidado.



Robinia, es una especia ligeramente invasiva de raíces someras, pero crece extremadamente rápido en todo tipo de suelos y como regalo fija nitrógeno al suelo y ayuda a crear un sustrato de excelente calidad, ideal para terrenos yermos.

Una vez echa su labor hay que arrancarla y plantar especies autóctonas.

Igualmente el eucalipto le puede dar excelentes resultados y aprovechar mejor su madera.


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Sep 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos por esos consejos.

Me esperan unos buenos paseos por viveros y jardines para mirar el tema, por lo que veo hay mucha variedad.


----------



## Carlos1 (14 Sep 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 774973
> pondría piracantos (pyracantha coccinea), cubren mucho muy tupidos, crecen rápido, sin/pocas enfermedades, lleno de pinchos, les encanta a los pájaros, muy bonitos. y baratos.




Es muy bonita.

¿Qué tipo de riego necesitaría? Me irían bien plantas que aguantasen unos 15 días aproximadamente como máximo sin poder regarlas.


----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)

nunca los riego, si hace muchísimo calor en verano un par de veces y vale. pero releyéndote, no sé, a lo mejor ahí en mallorca no se si se darán demasiado bien, vivo en el norte y aquí nunca hace demasiado calor y suele llover y nevar en invierno pero ahi... posiblemente se den mejor los lentiscos que te dice Libre Libre Quiero Ser. pregunta de todas formas en algún vivero a ver qué te cuentan.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Sep 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 774973
> pondría piracantos (pyracantha coccinea), cubren mucho muy tupidos, crecen rápido, sin/pocas enfermedades, lleno de pinchos, les encanta a los pájaros, muy bonitos. y baratos.



Esto es lo que llamábamos de niños tapaculos o algo así? los tirábamos con el tirachinas.


----------



## palmerita (14 Sep 2021)

no, esos son los escaramujos que son unos rosales silvestres, leo .> es medicinal para riñones y tripas flojas. se hace mermelada también. por aquí hay toneladas.











El escaramujo: sus propiedades y usos en la cocina


El escaramujo, o tapaculos como se le conoce por estos lares, es el fruto del rosal silvestre y, por sus beneficios para nuestra salud, es muy valorado




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## MARIA GUADALUPE MARTINEZ (14 Sep 2021)

Hola yo tengo una duda sobre el tema de las plantas, ayer trajimos plantas de plátanos los sembramos en el patio pero una de ellas se ve un poco seca que es lo que podría hacer para que no se muera la planta de plátano????? les echamos un poco de tierra con la que estaba plantada anterior mente. Gracias!!!


----------



## Sneed (14 Sep 2021)

MARIA GUADALUPE MARTINEZ dijo:


> Hola yo tengo una duda sobre el tema de las plantas, ayer trajimos plantas de plátanos los sembramos en el patio pero una de ellas se ve un poco seca que es lo que podría hacer para que se se muera la planta de plátano????? les echamos un poco de tierra con la que estaba plantada anterior mente. Gracias!!!



Para que te podamos responder a esa pregunta, primero debes enseñarnos una foto de tu chocho


----------



## SPQR (14 Sep 2021)

Sneed dijo:


> Para que te podamos responder a esa pregunta, primero debes enseñarnos una foto de tu chocho



Qué imbecil eres.


----------



## Sneed (15 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Qué imbecil eres.



Copea, rabia y dilata so maricón


----------



## n_flamel (16 Sep 2021)

El Ignore. La auténtica saluc.


----------



## DDT (16 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> También he pensado en la opción trepadoras, plantándolas en el vallado o si el terreno es demasiado grande hacer una especie de "sub-vallado" a unos 15 mts de la casa, en plan tutores, cuerdas, etc,,,y así tener un poco más de ocultación para la vivienda.



Adelfas, son las que ponen en muchas carreteras. Poco mantenimiento. 


adelfas - Buscar con Google


----------



## Carlos1 (16 Sep 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Adelfas, son las que ponen en muchas carreteras. Poco mantenimiento.
> 
> 
> adelfas - Buscar con Google




Gracias.

De esas sí que tenemos mucho en Mallorca, y yo sin saber el nombre, jjejeje.
Están muy guapas, al parecer son un poco invasivas pero supongo que es cuestión de plantarlas un poco alejada de la valla para no molestar al vecino.

Lo que no se si es que requieren regarlas cada cierto tiempo o son prácticamente de secano.


----------



## CRÁPULA (16 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> De esas sí que tenemos mucho en Mallorca, y yo sin saber el nombre, jjejeje.
> Están muy guapas, al parecer son un poco invasivas pero supongo que es cuestión de plantarlas un poco alejada de la valla para no molestar al vecino.
> ...



Yo las tengo. Si les das agua crecen más, si no, se apañan perfectamente. Son lo más duro que hay; eso sí, son tóxicas, cuidado si tienes mascotas o niños.

Otra que he descubierto este año es el solanum jasminoides, si tienes dónde enredarlo. A mí me ha crecido 3 metros en 3-4 meses, increíble!


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Sep 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> Yo las tengo. Si les das agua crecen más, si no, se apañan perfectamente. Son lo más duro que hay; eso sí, son tóxicas, cuidado si tienes mascotas o niños.
> 
> Otra que he descubierto este año es el solanum jasminoides, si tienes dónde enredarlo. A mí me ha crecido 3 metros en 3-4 meses, increíble!




¿Ese no será el llamado "falso jazmín"?

Tiene muy buena pinta para ocultación, incluso para plantarla directamente al lado de la valla.


----------



## CRÁPULA (18 Sep 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> ¿Ese no será el llamado "falso jazmín"?
> 
> Tiene muy buena pinta para ocultación, incluso para plantarla directamente al lado de la valla.



Es uno de los que llaman “falso jazmín”. Hay muchos.


----------



## ediedee (18 Sep 2021)

Sneed dijo:


> Para que te podamos responder a esa pregunta, primero debes enseñarnos una foto de tu chocho



El platano es delicado, no le sienta bien la altura, necesita humedad y buena tierra, además de un clima cálido, por eso se cultivan en climas tropicales, si donde vives no cumple estos requisitos te va a costar sacar una platanera en condiciones.


----------



## ediedee (18 Sep 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Adelfas, son las que ponen en muchas carreteras. Poco mantenimiento.
> 
> 
> adelfas - Buscar con Google



Cuidado con las mascotas y las adelfas que son venenosas.


----------



## ediedee (18 Sep 2021)

Alguien con conocimientos sobre cultivos hidropónicos, tengo un terreno en Tenerife (cultivos en terrazas) con una tierra pobre por el desgaste de los años ya utilizo las cuevas para cultivo de hongos, por ahora solo champiñones y setas y me estoy planteando instalar un sistemas de cultivo hidropónico mientras voy recuperando poco a poco la tierra. El problema es que lo quiero instalar en una zona con mucho desnivel, así que aprovechando el cultivo en terrazas y ese desnivel pretendía instalar los depósitos de agua en la zona alta y estructuras de un metro de alto donde poder ubicar 4 paneles de 2x2 donde poner las verduras de hoja que valla cultivando. Para subir el agua tengo dos bombas de empuje, con una valdría pero llevando menos caudal del que me gustaría.

Me estoy flipando o lo veis factible?


----------



## Momo L (25 Sep 2021)

Mi madre tiene en el huerto una plaga de trébol. Lo ha intentado arrancar con sus raíces(son una especie de cabezas) pero es imposible exterminar esa plaga.
A alguno os ha pasado? Habéis conseguido erradicarlo?


----------



## SPQR (25 Sep 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi madre tiene en el huerto una plaga de trébol. Lo ha intentado arrancar con sus raíces(son una especie de cabezas) pero es imposible exterminar esa plaga.
> A alguno os ha pasado? Habéis conseguido erradicarlo?



Trebol no, pero si tengo plaga de grama, y la puta corregüela.

Lo mas efectivo en mi experiencia es taparlo bien con un plastico negro y negarles la luz. Puede que no los mate, pero los debilita, y los arrancas mas facil.

Una opcion que he probado este verano es achicharrar el suelo cubriéndolo con plastico viejo de invernadero, pero como tienen raíces profundas no ha funcado.


----------



## SPQR (25 Sep 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Alguien con conocimientos sobre cultivos hidropónicos, tengo un terreno en Tenerife (cultivos en terrazas) con una tierra pobre por el desgaste de los años ya utilizo las cuevas para cultivo de hongos, por ahora solo champiñones y setas y me estoy planteando instalar un sistemas de cultivo hidropónico mientras voy recuperando poco a poco la tierra. El problema es que lo quiero instalar en una zona con mucho desnivel, así que aprovechando el cultivo en terrazas y ese desnivel pretendía instalar los depósitos de agua en la zona alta y estructuras de un metro de alto donde poder ubicar 4 paneles de 2x2 donde poner las verduras de hoja que valla cultivando. Para subir el agua tengo dos bombas de empuje, con una valdría pero llevando menos caudal del que me gustaría.
> 
> Me estoy flipando o lo veis factible?



Ni idea, aunque el tema me interesa, pero te himboco a @jarella1@yahoo.es a ver si se pasa.

Te dejo un par de vidrios:


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (26 Sep 2021)

ediedee dijo:


> Alguien con conocimientos sobre cultivos hidropónicos, tengo un terreno en Tenerife (cultivos en terrazas) con una tierra pobre por el desgaste de los años ya utilizo las cuevas para cultivo de hongos, por ahora solo champiñones y setas y me estoy planteando instalar un sistemas de cultivo hidropónico mientras voy recuperando poco a poco la tierra. El problema es que lo quiero instalar en una zona con mucho desnivel, así que aprovechando el cultivo en terrazas y ese desnivel pretendía instalar los depósitos de agua en la zona alta y estructuras de un metro de alto donde poder ubicar 4 paneles de 2x2 donde poner las verduras de hoja que valla cultivando. Para subir el agua tengo dos bombas de empuje, con una valdría pero llevando menos caudal del que me gustaría.
> 
> Me estoy flipando o lo veis factible?




Échate una lectura de mis post aquí






¿Edad de hielo?, ¿Mad-Max?, en los años venideros veremos si este es el primer año.


Esto es una opinión. Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia. Voy a contar una mentira gorda, pero gorda, recordar no entrar en alarma social porque es mentira, tan mentira como las anteriores. Decía un rabino hace más de 2.000 años, “el que quiera entender...




www.burbuja.info





Ten paciencia y veras como encuentras lo que necesitas, no puedo repostearlo por una promesa a mi hija, pero estar esta.


----------



## SPQR (27 Sep 2021)

jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Échate una lectura de mis post aquí
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son 200 páginas de hilo, no hay manera. Yo intenté, pero me cansé de buscar.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (27 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Son 200 páginas de hilo, no hay manera. Yo intenté, pero me cansé de buscar.



Si es muy fácil compañero, escribes en buscar “nutritiva” y eliges solo a la Jarella y a partir de ahí veras en ese mismo hilo unos meses más adelante un par de añadidos de microelementos.


----------



## SPQR (28 Sep 2021)

Ahoora sí. Gracias por la pista.



jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Si es muy fácil compañero, escribes en buscar “nutritiva” y eliges solo a la Jarella y a partir de ahí veras en ese mismo hilo unos meses más adelante un par de añadidos de microelementos.


----------



## SPQR (29 Sep 2021)

Aquí tienes un libro, en perfecto inglés eso sí.






How-To Hydroponics, Fourth Edition | Keith Roberto | download


How-To Hydroponics, Fourth Edition | Keith Roberto | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es1lib.org







ediedee dijo:


> Alguien con conocimientos sobre cultivos hidropónicos, tengo un terreno en Tenerife (cultivos en terrazas) con una tierra pobre por el desgaste de los años ya utilizo las cuevas para cultivo de hongos, por ahora solo champiñones y setas y me estoy planteando instalar un sistemas de cultivo hidropónico mientras voy recuperando poco a poco la tierra. El problema es que lo quiero instalar en una zona con mucho desnivel, así que aprovechando el cultivo en terrazas y ese desnivel pretendía instalar los depósitos de agua en la zona alta y estructuras de un metro de alto donde poder ubicar 4 paneles de 2x2 donde poner las verduras de hoja que valla cultivando. Para subir el agua tengo dos bombas de empuje, con una valdría pero llevando menos caudal del que me gustaría.
> 
> Me estoy flipando o lo veis factible?


----------



## felino66 (3 Oct 2021)

Un par de preguntillas a ver si alguien me lo aclara.

Estoy regenerando una zona de unos 25 m2 con 1 tonelada de tierra de huerta y 1 tonelada
de abono orgánico de origen animal, es una zona donde ya he plantado anteriormente en invierno y verano
sin sobre explotarla pero plantando regularmente en ella, la idea es dejarla preparada para la primavera y años posteriores.

La pregunta es si es demasiado abono y puede llegar a quemarme las plantas de la huerta de verano en
su primera cosecha (tomate, calabacin, pimiento, berenjena, cebollas, calabaza, etc..).

1) ¿Alguien con experiencia en exceso de abonado?

Normalmente planto en otras zonas y siempre he dejado un año de barbecho alternando las huertas
aparte de abonarlas, pero la idea de este campito es plantar en verano e invierno y por eso
lo estoy regenerando. Mi experiencia previa es que no debería haber problema ya que la de invierno
añade nitrógeno a la tierra, pero os pregunto por vuestra experiencia, que mil ojos ven más que dos.

2) ¿Dará para huerta invierno/verano o es sobreexplotar la tierra?

Opiniones?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## SPQR (3 Oct 2021)

Depende tambien del abono y su estado de curación. No es lo mismo el estiércol de caballo u oveja, que es flojito, que la gallinaza que es mucho mas fuerte.

El exceso de nitrógeno tampoco es bueno porque favorece a las malas hierbas nitrófilas.


----------



## felino66 (3 Oct 2021)

El estiércol es el típico, mezcla de cabra, oveja, caballo y vegetal, bastante curado, no huele en exceso
y apenas sale humo cuando se remueve (un poco si).

Lo del nitrógeno es por que planto habas, coles, etc.. y luego lo convierto en abono verde simplemente
segándolo y mezclándolo con la tierra. Aquí en valencia es típico que los agricultores planten alfalfa entre cosechas para nitrogenar la tierra.


----------



## asies amoñecado (3 Oct 2021)

Aunque creo que le has hechado demasiada cantidad, con seis meses tendrá tiempo de incorporarse a la tierra. Si plantas lo tipico de verano, tomate, melones, pimiento deberia ir bien.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Oct 2021)

Hoy en la tienda en que compro plantones he visto kits para cultivar setas en plan casero, te venden una bolsita con las esporas de diferentes especies: shitake, ostra, etc. ¿Alguien lo ha probado y me puede aconsejar acerca de la instalación que hay que poner?


----------



## felino66 (9 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hoy en la tienda en que compro plantones he visto kits para cultivar setas en plan casero, te venden una bolsita con las esporas de diferentes especies: shitake, ostra, etc. ¿Alguien lo ha probado y me puede aconsejar acerca de la instalación que hay que poner?



Yo sólo he tenido las típicas balas de paja ya sembradas de setas o champiñones, con esporas directamente no he probado nunca. 

De lo poco que te puedo decir es que deben tener humedad pero sin pasarse, estar al norte y a la sombra, y la tierra que tenga encima bastante suelta. Realmente tengo poca experiencia, pero me salieron champis del tamaño de una mano abierta, nunca los había visto tan grandes (a los bichos les encantan, ojo con eso).


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (9 Oct 2021)

Una pregunta para quien se haya topado y solucionado este problema: gomosis en albaricoquero.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Oct 2021)

felino66 dijo:


> Yo sólo he tenido las típicas balas de paja ya sembradas de setas o champiñones, con esporas directamente no he probado nunca.
> 
> De lo poco que te puedo decir es que deben tener humedad pero sin pasarse, estar al norte y a la sombra, y la tierra que tenga encima bastante suelta. Realmente tengo poca experiencia, pero me salieron champis del tamaño de una mano abierta, nunca los había visto tan grandes (a los bichos les encantan, ojo con eso).



Gracias, ¿lo hiciste en interior o en exterior? (entiendo que en exterior por lo del norte y los bichos, pero quiero que me quede claro)


----------



## n_flamel (9 Oct 2021)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien se haya topado y solucionado este problema: gomosis en albaricoquero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 802059



No conozco remedio, es típico de árboles de secano como albaricoque, almendro o ciruelo en climas muy húmedos. No es un remedio, pero como consejo evita que se encharquen, haz una roza o lo que sea que desagüe. En el caso de mis árboles fluctúa según el año, no siempre están mal.


----------



## felino66 (9 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias, ¿lo hiciste en interior o en exterior? (entiendo que en exterior por lo del norte y los bichos, pero quiero que me quede claro)



En exterior, en un seto en la cara norte (nunca da el sol directo). 

Lo de los bichos era una lotería, algunos los tocaron y otros no, creo que eran babosas
y caracoles, pero no sabría decir.


----------



## rbolgn (11 Oct 2021)

Hola, alguien tiene experiencia en la elaboración de aminoácidos a través de algún residuo animal (pelo, plumas, harina de sangre...) junto con hidróxido potásico.


----------



## JimTonic (14 Oct 2021)

hoy por fin he tomado una naranja de mis dos naranjos (2 años de edad) y mi limonero (3 años de edad). Estaba muy acidad y poco hecha, pero es que he tenido que quitar frutas para que el arbol crezca


estaban los naranjos muy pequeñitos para su edad


----------



## JimTonic (14 Oct 2021)

era mi primera naranja, me he emocionado y me he preparado un destornillador, me he venido arriba


----------



## n_flamel (17 Oct 2021)

¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.


----------



## CRÁPULA (17 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



Dicen que rodear de ceniza el cultivo es bueno para caracoles y babosas


----------



## asies amoñecado (17 Oct 2021)

Un cazo enterrado con cerveza para atraparlos.

Gallinas y erizos que son devoradores.


----------



## SPQR (17 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



Yo desistí del ecologíco al 100%. Cuando hay ataque fuerte como ahora echo metaldehido dentro de unos platos de macetas distribuidos estratégicamente. Con eso acabo con el pico de la infestación y luego los quito.

También ayuda salir de cacería de noche con una linterna. Las putas babosas hacen un daño enorme. Con un alambre afilado las voy ensartando por docenas.


----------



## Vantage (18 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



Trampas de sal + cenizas perimetrales, resguardadas de la lluvia, (y para evitar que el agua las arrastre al suelo)
Soltar gallinas protegiendo los cultivos...


----------



## Icibatreuh (18 Oct 2021)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> Dicen que rodear de ceniza el cultivo es bueno para caracoles y babosas



En la isla de la Palma venden cenizas de oferta 2x1


----------



## rbolgn (21 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



As probado con tierra de diatomeas? yo para caracoles no lo he usado pero contras otras plagas tipo larvas y algún coleóptero si que me ha funcionado.


----------



## Morototeo (21 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



cometelos...


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (22 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



Saco de yeso y rodea la zona afectada con yeso , O sal de caceria como te comentan, yo utilizolas dos tecnicas


----------



## n_flamel (22 Oct 2021)

sinoesporlasbuenas... dijo:


> Saco de yeso y rodea la zona afectada con yeso , O sal de caceria como te comentan, yo utilizolas dos tecnicas



El problema que le veo a la sal y a la ceniza es la lluvia, aquí amanece todo mojado, empapado diría, ¿cada vez que se moja hay que cambiarlo?


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (22 Oct 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> El problema que le veo a la sal y a la ceniza es la lluvia, aquí amanece todo mojado, empapado diría, ¿cada vez que se moja hay que cambiarlo?



Si la verdad es que si, pero si el rocio no crea crosta puede aguantar, si llueve ya es otra cosa


----------



## Marjalero (22 Oct 2021)

Cáscara de huevo desmenuzada también podría servirte


----------



## n_flamel (1 Nov 2021)

¿Alguien seca pimientos? Cómo secan los pimientos que luego venden secos?? 

He puesto a secar ñoras entre otros en sitio fresco y ventilado pero les sale moho por dentro. De momento los sanos les he echo unos cortes para que la humedad interior salga y no se pudran. Quería conservar pimientos par ael invierno.


----------



## arangul00 (1 Nov 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Alguien seca pimientos? Cómo secan los pimientos que luego venden secos??
> 
> He puesto a secar ñoras entre otros en sitio fresco y ventilado pero les sale moho por dentro. De momento los sanos les he echo unos cortes para que la humedad interior salga y no se pudran. Quería conservar pimientos par ael invierno.



en mi casa poniamos muchisimos,casi una fachada ,los pimientos tienen que estar atados uno a uno y colgados en la fachada,solo se meten dentro si llueve o hay niebla,el sol,el aire y el tiempo se encarga de secarlos
y cuando estan dento tienen que estar al lado de una fuente de calor y colgados,cuando cambia el tiempo se vuelven a sacar fuera
y no se te olvide,que lo mejor que hay para secar es aire continuo y seco


----------



## asies amoñecado (1 Nov 2021)

Se cosen en ristra por el rabito con una aguja gruesa y cordel. Cuando el dia es seco, se ponen colgados en la ventana o en el balcón para acabar de secarlos en la cocina o despensa. Los más apropiados para secar son los tipo chorizero o los alargados, pero te valdria cualquier variedad que se haya secado anteriormente con éxito y que hayas guardado las semillas.

Otra opción es colgar la planta directamente, siguiendo el mismo esquema vigilando la humedad. Luego terminar de secarlos en interior.

Valdria también darles una pasada en el horno o dejarlos sobre una sabana en la terraza.

Sobretodo revisalos que no esten agujereados.

Si todo esto falla puedes conservarlos congelados crudos, en pisto o sofrito.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Nov 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> Se cosen en ristra por el rabito con una aguja gruesa y cordel. Cuando el dia es seco, se ponen colgados en la ventana o en el balcón para acabar de secarlos en la cocina o despensa. Los más apropiados para secar son los tipo chorizero o los alargados, pero te valdria cualquier variedad que se haya secado anteriormente con éxito y que hayas guardado las semillas.
> 
> Otra opción es colgar la planta directamente, siguiendo el mismo esquema vigilando la humedad. Luego terminar de secarlos en interior.
> 
> ...



Gracias a los dos @arangul00. Aquí secar "al sol" es en la práctica imposible en esta época.


----------



## arangul00 (2 Nov 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Gracias a los dos @arangul00. Aquí secar "al sol" es en la práctica imposible en esta época.



estas muy confundido con el secado,lo que realmente seca es el aire cuanto mas seco mejor,yo soy de la rioja alta,frontera con burgos,y aqui tengo un vecino con los pimientos en el balcon, esta semana ha estado lloviendo casi todos los dias
lo peor para el secado no es que no salga el sol,lo peor es las nieblas,con estas si que se pudren
lo bueno es que aqui estamos a 700m y no hay apenas nieblas como en las zonas bajas al lado del ebro
ahora estamos en plena cosecha de pimientos,esto es muy tardio,y muy ,muy frio


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Algún remedio ecológico para los caracoles? Me están haciendo destrozos este año.



patos


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

DDT dijo:


> Adelfas, son las que ponen en muchas carreteras. Poco mantenimiento.
> 
> 
> adelfas - Buscar con Google



Esta planta junto al ricino se usan como espantatopos y me imagino que espantaran todo tipo de roedores.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

Momo L dijo:


> Mi madre tiene en el huerto una plaga de trébol. Lo ha intentado arrancar con sus raíces(son una especie de cabezas) pero es imposible exterminar esa plaga.
> A alguno os ha pasado? Habéis conseguido erradicarlo?



Si es la misma que pienso, no es un trebol propiamente dicho aunque comparten forma y familia. Tienen un sabor acido y son comestibles.
La semilla es similar entre un garbanzo y un cacahuete. Creo que erradicarlos es imposible a nos ser que tamices toda la tierra y elimines las semillas. Si os molestan tanto podríais hacer bancales elevados con tierra nueva o tamizada.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Tengo un problema: las ratas se suben a los árboles y me comen los aguacates y las mangas en cuanto están listos para recoger. He oído que hay gente que pone algo en el tronco para impedir que las ratas escalen. ¿Alguno me puede dar ideas o ayudar?



Fíjate en los horreos y en el sistema que tenían para evitar que se subieran las ratas por los postes, quizá te de una idea para imaginar algo que te vaya bien para tus arboles.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Podría muy bien ser demasiada agua al regarlo.
> Anda?.



Por poder, podría ser que el que no tiene idea mejor no estorbe. Y tu una vez mas hablas sin saber. Estoy empezando a pensar que eres un bot de libro.


----------



## Lubinillo (3 Nov 2021)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Alguien sabe que esto? Le ha salido a un limonero plantado de semilla.



El mio tiene lo mismo y fueron los pulgones y claramente eso lo ha hecho un bicho.. Ni caso a eso del exceso de riego.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2021)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Que estoy recogiendo la cosecha de patatas, y me he quedado sin esos polvos que impiden su germinación. Por lo visto son ultra-tóxicos, y según me cuentan, no sólo los han prohibido, sino que ya ni los fabrican...Hay alguna alternativa???



Por lo visto las manzanas impiden que las patatas echen raíces. Dicen que es por algún gas que expelen.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Dos consultas:
> 
> 1. Las bellotas e higos caen este año verdes antes de madurar, los higos secos y arrugados. Qué nutriente pensáis que les falta, potasio?? agua obviamente no. Este año ha llovido mucho más de un año normal. No es un problema de agua.
> 
> 2. ¿Alguien usa las ortigas para comer en tortilla o hacer sopa?? Cómo se emplean??



Las ortigas las uso en friegas cuando tengo dolores tipo reumáticos o lumbalgias. La primera impresión y picor es tremendo aunque funciona muy bien.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2021)

Jose Miret Teixido dijo:


> Dicen que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y sobre mujeres demasiado, precisamente nunca me ha gustado la borraja ni en el plato, la cazuela ni en bandeja, mismito que las acelgas, en cambio los hombres son mi perdicion mismito que las cabras pero aun asi nunca me las e beneficiado, ni las cabras, ni los hombres en cambio las mujeres de no ser por ellas tampoco, a saber collons ven en mi las mujeres.
> Anda que?.



detectado multi


----------



## palmerita (4 Nov 2021)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien se haya topado y solucionado este problema: gomosis en albaricoquero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 802059



yo tuve en un par de cerezos y se arreglaron bastante bien con ->
" Cómo se cura la gomosis en los frutales?
Coge un cuchillo o herramienta similar, desinféctalo y retira con cuidado la zona de savia oscura convertida en goma o endurecida. Después, aplica pasta *cicatrizante* en la zona afectada, y repite este mismo proceso cada dos semanas, hasta que el árbol deje de producir las secreciones gomosas y los síntomas *se* detengan."

el cicatrizante resultó ser una pasta verdosa y funcionó muy bien. a ver si la encuentro y te digo marca.

éste era.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (4 Nov 2021)

palmerita dijo:


> yo tuve en un par de cerezos y se arreglaron bastante bien con ->
> " Cómo se cura la gomosis en los frutales?
> Coge un cuchillo o herramienta similar, desinféctalo y retira con cuidado la zona de savia oscura convertida en goma o endurecida. Después, aplica pasta *cicatrizante* en la zona afectada, y repite este mismo proceso cada dos semanas, hasta que el árbol deje de producir las secreciones gomosas y los síntomas *se* detengan."
> 
> ...



El problema es que no son secreciones de goma abundante, peor están por todo el árbol, no está en zonas aisladas. No le había pasado nunca, estuve leyendo y decían que una posible causa era algún encharcamiento por exceso de lluvias. Veremos cómo responde.


----------



## palmerita (4 Nov 2021)

mis cerezos están en zona seca y arenosa y me dijeron lo mismo del encharcamiento por lo que por eso no era. la goma pegada color ámbar estaba muy centralizad en tres sitios pero aparte, tenía una herida tremenda abierta no sé por qué. al final puse este empaste un par de veces por todas partes y como siempre que no sé muy bien que hacer, regué el suelo con polvos para phytophthora y mucho abono y bueno, parece que mejoró porque este año no tiene nada. ya dirás cómo te va y cómo lo solucionas.


----------



## Lubinillo (4 Nov 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Mendavia no está lejos de Lodosa. Pues bien, uno de allí me decía que las semillas de los pimientos del piquillo de Lodosa plantados en Mendavia daban unos pimientos muy diferentes. Puente la Reina, a mitad de camino entre Estella y Pamplona, produce cantidades ingentes de estos pimientos pero son totalmente diferentes a los de Lodosa. Son excelentes pero nada que ver con los plantados en Lodosa, mucho más carnosos los de Puente pero más finos los de Lodosa (una auténtica delicatessen) , es un misterio de la naturaleza digno de una investigación.
> 
> Yo suelo comprar planta de esos pimientos pero los planto más al norte y me salen bastante bien, pero con menos carne que los autóctonos. Me imagino que conseguir semillas será sencillo, basta comprar pimientos en temporada.
> 
> ...



En Puente La Reina les llaman "Kalpisa" y para mi no tienen nada que envidiar a los del piquillo.


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Nov 2021)

Buenos días, como veo pocos trucos os voy a dar un trucazo, aunque igual muchos ya lo sabéis. Consiste en utilizar la tierra que dejan los topos, ese montoncito que suelen dejar, para semilleros.


----------



## Icibatreuh (7 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> En Puente La Reina les llaman "Kalpisa" y para mi no tienen nada que envidiar a los del piquillo.



Para gustos los colores. A mi también me encantan los Capilsa (originarios de Turquía) pero los del piquillo son otra cosa, ganan en todos los concursos de cata.

Los del piquillo pesan alrededor de 45 gramos y los de Calpisa 95gr. En cuando al grosor de carne los del Piquillo 2,5mm y los de Capilsa 3,8mm


----------



## Jotacé96 (7 Nov 2021)

¿Alguno con huerto por el valle del Ebro por Zaragoza? me mudé a un pueblo de Zaragoza y tengo una parcela. De momento he puesto un almendro, un melocotonero, higuera y un albaricoquero. A ver que tal. No estoy acostumbrado a lo que crece quí bien o no ¿consejos? (vengo del levante, así que aqui me olvido de naranjos supongo).


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Nov 2021)

Buenas. Me incorporo a este hilo.

A principios de mes nos dejó mi padre. A pesar de llevar un tiempo enfermo, hacía vida más o menos normal hasta 3 semanas antes de morir.

Nos deja un terreno de 1200 m2 con una casa, en el norte, zona bastante fría. Tenemos la huerta montada, que tenemos que ir poco a poco quitando porque ahora mismo están aún todas las plantas, ya para quitar.

Nuestra idea es, de cara al próximo año, poner algo de huerta, aunque no las cantidades industriales que ponía él. Tenemos un invernadero bastante grande, no se los m2 exactos, ya mediré. El invernadero está preparado con esas telas de polipropileno con agujeros. Ahí solía poner tomates, pimientos y guindillas. Fuera del invernadero, cebollas, puerros, lechugas, calabacines, zanahorias, vainas, alubias y patatas. Es lo que se da aquí. De frurales, perales y manzanos, también un ciruelo claudio que no todos los años da (se suele helar), y fresas.

Iré leyendo el hilo poco a poco, se agradece cualquier recomendación para principiantes. 

Tiene un motocultor de 40 años, que pesa como un demonio y sólo sabía usar el. También agradecería recomendaciones sobre maquinaria.

Nos vamos leyendo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Buenos días, como veo pocos trucos os voy a dar un trucazo, aunque igual muchos ya lo sabéis. Consiste en utilizar la tierra que dejan los topos, ese montoncito que suelen dejar, para semilleros.



Precisamente en la zona donde dispongo de mi finca solo hay topos en invierno que es precisamente cuando los agricultores no herbicidan las fincas, al principio del verano en menos de dos semanas desaparecen todos los topos y demás animales que viven y sobreviven de la hierva.
Aún así no me es muy razonable el porqué la tierra que sacan los topos es mejor que las demás tierras al fin y al cabo es tierra mismita que otra cualquiera, al contrario la tierra que defecan las lombrices esa si se puede considerarse algo mejor que la otra.
Anda que?.


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Precisamente en la zona donde dispongo de mi finca solo hay topos en invierno que es precisamente cuando los agricultores no herbicidan las fincas, al principio del verano en menos de dos semanas desaparecen todos los topos y demás animales que viven y sobreviven de la hierva.
> Aún así no me es muy razonable el porqué la tierra que sacan los topos es mejor que las demás tierras al fin y al cabo es tierra mismita que otra cualquiera, al contrario la tierra que defecan las lombrices esa si se puede considerarse algo mejor que la otra.
> Anda que?.



Pero como tu no sabes escribir ni hierba apenas tienes credibilidad. Eres un tontaco a las 3 y me da que todo el día, aunque lo mismo es por vivir rodeado de campos donde herbicidan. No tienes ni finca ni celebro  .


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas. Me incorporo a este hilo.
> 
> A principios de mes nos dejó mi padre. A pesar de llevar un tiempo enfermo, hacía vida más o menos normal hasta 3 semanas antes de morir.
> 
> ...





Lubinillo dijo:


> Pero como tu no sabes escribir ni hierba apenas tienes credibilidad. Eres un tontaco a las 3 y me da que todo el día, aunque lo mismo es por vivir rodeado de campos donde herbicidan. No tienes ni finca ni celebro  .



Por ser que eres tan espabilado, me resolverás lo del porqué la tierra que suelen sacar los topos es más mejor que la otra?.
Ves en eso de no tener cerebro muy posiblemente estes en lo cierto, en lo demás te podría dar sopas con tirachinas.


----------



## asies amoñecado (14 Nov 2021)

hombre yo creo que el montoncito contendrá las deposiciones, pues los topos parecen muy aseados y con el buen olfato que tendrán dado el prominente hocico lo irán acumulando al exterior y estarán felices en su madriguera, creo que será por eso.


----------



## asies amoñecado (14 Nov 2021)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas. Me incorporo a este hilo.
> 
> A principios de mes nos dejó mi padre. A pesar de llevar un tiempo enfermo, hacía vida más o menos normal hasta 3 semanas antes de morir.
> 
> ...



El mejor consejo que se puede dar es seguir con el modus operandi de tu padre, epd. 

Sobretodo y lo más importante conserva sus semillas y sus variedades propias que estarán adaptadas a vuestro clima. 

También utiliza y conserva sus aperos como oro en paño, repara y aprende a usar su motoazada.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> hombre yo creo que el montoncito contendrá las deposiciones, pues los topos parecen muy aseados y con el buen olfato que tendrán dado el prominente hocico lo irán acumulando al exterior y estarán felices en su madriguera, creo que será por eso.



A ver mi cielo, por regla general los topos suelen sacar tierra para poder así alcanzar las raíces de las que se alimentan haciendo túneles, además suelen ser muy miopes ya que suelen vivir casi siempre en la oscuridad de sus madrigueras túneles y salen muy poco y de hacerlo caminan muy torpemente.
Anda?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

asies amoñecado dijo:


> El mejor consejo que se puede dar es seguir con el modus operandi de tu padre, epd.
> 
> Sobretodo y lo más importante conserva sus semillas y sus variedades propias que estarán adaptadas a vuestro clima.
> 
> También utiliza y conserva sus aperos como oro en paño, repara y aprende a usar su motoazada.





pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A ver mi cielo, por regla general los topos suelen sacar tierra para poder así alcanzar las raíces de las que se alimentan haciendo túneles, además suelen ser muy miopes ya que suelen vivir casi siempre en la oscuridad de sus madrigueras túneles y salen muy poco y de hacerlo caminan muy torpemente.
> Anda?.


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Por ser que eres tan espabilado, me resolverás lo del porqué la tierra que suelen sacar los topos es más mejor que la otra?.



Porque esta limpia de semillas y porque tiene baba del topo que es beneficiosa para el enraizado y toxica para germenes y plagas.
Por cierto, los topos son insectívoros, no comen raíces ni plantas, otra cosa son los topillos o musarañas.
El humus de lombriz no es tierra, es abono.
Las fotos son de una finca de 1200 m/2 si, seguro y no son de milanuncios.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Porque esta limpia de semillas y porque tiene baba del topo que es beneficiosa para el enraizado y toxica para germenes y plagas.
> Por cierto, los topos son insectívoros, no comen raíces ni plantas, otra cosa son los topillos o musarañas.
> El humus de lombriz no es tierra, es abono.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Porque esta limpia de semillas y porque tiene baba del topo que es beneficiosa para el enraizado y toxica para germenes y plagas.
> Por cierto, los topos son insectívoros, no comen raíces ni plantas, otra cosa son los topillos o musarañas.
> El humus de lombriz no es tierra, es abono.



Te quedó muy agradecido por tu imparcial información, podría darte varias excusas por mi ignorancia en cuestión de topos en diferencia con los topillos o musarañas ya que nunca e visto un topo dentro de su topeta para verificar que menú tiene por regla general raíces o vichos, aún así los pageses les tienen mucha fobia ya que están considerados como grades roedores de raíces generalmente las raíces de los olivos , ya que tienen unos dos dientes muy prolongados y afilados.
Pero en fin, si tú lo dices no seré yo quien te lo contradiga.
Anda que?.


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Te quedó muy agradecido por tu imparcial información, podría darte varias excusas por mi ignorancia en cuestión de topos en diferencia con los topillos o musarañas ya que nunca e visto un topo dentro de su topeta para verificar que menú tiene por regla general raíces o vichos, aún así los pageses les tienen mucha fobia ya que están considerados como grades roedores de raíces generalmente las raíces de los olivos , ya que tienen unos dos dientes muy prolongados y afilados.
> Pero en fin, si tú lo dices no seré yo quien te lo contradiga.
> Anda que?.



No se si raen las raíces de los olivos, puede que si, lo desconozco, plantas ya te digo yo que no comen porque sino no tendría huerto.
Si las raen, puede ser por otros motivos que la alimentación. También podría ser una paranoia propagada por los que venden trampas y venenos para topos.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Porque esta limpia de semillas y porque tiene baba del topo que es beneficiosa para el enraizado y toxica para germenes y plagas.
> Por cierto, los topos son insectívoros, no comen raíces ni plantas, otra cosa son los topillos o musarañas.
> El humus de lombriz no es tierra, es abono.
> Las fotos son de una finca de 1200 m/2 si, seguro y no son de milanuncios.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Porque esta limpia de semillas y porque tiene baba del topo que es beneficiosa para el enraizado y toxica para germenes y plagas.
> Por cierto, los topos son insectívoros, no comen raíces ni plantas, otra cosa son los topillos o musarañas.
> El humus de lombriz no es tierra, es abono.
> Las fotos son de una finca de 1200 m/2 si, seguro y no son de milanuncios.



Los topillos son roedores y comeran frutos raices, pero los topos y las musarañas son insectivoros solo comeran insectos...

¿Por que los aldeanos odian tanto al topo?
La razon es que estercolan mucho el suelo y esto atrae a gusanos y otros bichos, cosa que el topo notara y cavara galerias alli donde estan...

Las musarañas son los gladiadores del mundo animal, luchan contra animales el doble de grandes que ellos y tienen veneno bacteriano en su saliva... Comen al dia mas del doble de su peso, son buenos amigos en la huerta...

Hay que estercolar a final de la cosecha, no cuando se planta...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Los topillos son roedores y comeran frutos raices, pero los topos y las musarañas son insectivoros solo comeran insectos...
> 
> ¿Por que los aldeanos odian tanto al topo?
> 
> ...



En fin , con eso de que las tierras se tienen que abonar cuando después de las cosecha, además de incoherente, para mi no tiene el más mínimo sentido común, pero en fin de es tu opinión y poco más.
Anda?.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> En fin , con eso de que las tierras se tienen que abonar cuando después de las cosecha, además de incoherente, para mi no tiene el más mínimo sentido común, pero en fin de es tu opinión y poco más.
> Anda?.



Muchos como tu asi piensan y cuando el jabali les destroza el maizal se extrañan que los revienten sin mazorcas aun...
Incluso el jabali come las lombrices que hay al pie del maizal...

Abonar se ha de hacer cada dos años, no todos, mirar bien no pasarse de rosca...
Luego ves a mil personas comprando cebos, venenos y trampas para topos por la abundancia de lombrices...

En una tierra equilibrada habra pocos topos, mas aun cuando son muy territoriales...

No digo que se haga despues de la cosecha asi de crudo, digo que mucha gente abona al pie cuando planta, mucho en exceso...

¿Quieres tener pocos topos? Pues abona menos o hazlo en otoño, tendras a los topos rotovateando en invierno y en primavera se iran a sitios mas fertiles...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (17 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Muchos como tu asi piensan y cuando el jabali les destroza el maizal se extrañan que los revienten sin mazorcas aun...
> Incluso el jabali come las lombrices que hay al pie del maizal...
> 
> Abonar se ha de hacer cada dos años, no todos, mirar bien no pasarse de rosca...
> ...





Triptolemo dijo:


> Muchos como tu asi piensan y cuando el jabali les destroza el maizal se extrañan que los revienten sin mazorcas aun...
> Incluso el jabali come las lombrices que hay al pie del maizal...
> 
> Abonar se ha de hacer cada dos años, no todos, mirar bien no pasarse de rosca...
> ...



En fin . No se que diferencia hay entre un topillo y un topo salvo y excepto las musarañas que nunca las he visto, pero en mi provincia lleida los topos son redores y se pasan todo el día metidos en tuneles que ellos mismos hacen y solo comen raíces y supongo que si cogen algún gusano lo más seguro es que no le harán asco , precisamente si ves que se te secan las hojas de las alcachofas es que que algún topo según tu “topillos “ han pasado.
Lo de abonar sea con estiercol, pudín o abono químico se suele hacer antes de la siembra aún así ahora hay un abono que está hecho de quelato de hierro “sequestrene” y que es rojo como la sangre es más menos que milagroso las plantas y los frutales dan una cantidad de fruta increible mismito que hoy se ha creado una clase de almendro totalmente genérico que hace cantidad de almendras totalmente inverosimil en cantidad.
Anda que?.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> En fin . No se que diferencia hay entre un topillo y un topo salvo y excepto las musarañas que nunca las he visto, pero en mi provincia lleida los topos son redores y se pasan todo el día metidos en tuneles que ellos mismos hacen y solo comen raíces y supongo que si cogen algún gusano lo más seguro es que no le harán asco , precisamente si ves que se te secan las hojas de las alcachofas es que que algún topo según tu “topillos “ han pasado.
> Lo de abonar sea con estiercol, pudín o abono químico se suele hacer antes de la siembra aún así ahora hay un abono que está hecho de quelato de hierro “sequestrene” y que es rojo como la sangre es más menos que milagroso las plantas y los frutales dan una cantidad de fruta increible mismito que hoy se ha creado una clase de almendro totalmente genérico que hace cantidad de almendras totalmente inverosimil en cantidad.
> Anda que?.




Topo...
Insectivoro no come raices, puede romper las raices al paso con sus garras pero su organismo no esta hecho para comer vegetales, es un carnivoro a su escala...
El topo no es roedor, se ve facilmente viendo su craneo y dentadura.














Topillo, este si que es un roedor, come vegetales y tambien insectos o lo que pille, se le llama topillo porque hace galerias, pero esta muy alejado de la rama evolutiva del topo...


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Nov 2021)

Y esto es una musaraña, mira el craneo de cazador que tiene, come todo tipo de bichos, lagartijas, serpientes, ranas...


----------



## Lubinillo (18 Nov 2021)

El mayor tomate de exterior en esta temporada 817grs


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Nov 2021)

Precisamente en una revista que razona la forma y manera de vivir de los topos acépta que a los topos siempre se los ha considerado insectivoros eso no deja que algunos que viven en zonas semidesiertas se han integrado en alimentarse de cortezas de árboles y demás verduras como las patatas y las remolachas.
Respeto tu opinión pero mi vivencia de toda mi vida de joven en las tierras de secano de la garrigas de lleida las lombrices que habitan en el interior de la tierra al ser seca no tienen la más mínima posibilidad de vivir y convivir sin la más mínima humedad, mismito aceptó que en las zonas de regadío de la misma zona de las garrigas las lombrices las hay en cantidad aún que no tantas para que miles de topos puedan alimentarse dentro de un túnel de la tierra muy limitado en la pequeña extensión que ofrece un pequeño túnel y poco más.
En fin es verdad que en los catálogos sobre cómo se alimentan los “topos” aceptan que es de pequeños animales entre ellos las lombrices otra cosa de vichos como no sean las lombrices no veo ni entiendo pueda vivir dentro de la tierra de secano ya que los caracoles nunca por regla general viven dentro de la tierra más al contrario se refugian en las cavidades de las rocas plantas y recodos de los árboles lo maximo es cuando ponen sus huevos que los depositan en la tierra de una forma muy superficial y poco más.
Anda?


----------



## antoniussss (19 Nov 2021)

Muy buenas, esta primavera fue la primera vez que plantaba algo en un pequeño jardín de mi casa y estoy bastante contento, muy buena producción de calabacines y muy buena producción de tomates cherrys, para ser la primera vez, contento.

Quería hacer un par de preguntas:

Una planta de cheerrys ha sido impresionante la producción y la envergadura frente a otras plantadas, por tanto, los tomates un poco dañados lo he cogido para generar semillas.

Es esta:



https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00KM2C9HS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Entiendo que al no ser hibrida podria volver a coger semillas de los tomates y volver a plantarlos.

¿Algun truco? los tengo en recipiente esperando que se seque y ya guardar la semilla en lugar oscuro y cerrado.


Por otro lado ahora para el invierno he plantado en semillero en octubre judia verde que dicen que es de invierno, y un tomate de invierno

Tomate marmade


https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00ID4TGRS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Semillas Leguminosas - Judia enana Roma II






Judia ROMA Sel. PERONA: Amazon.es: Jardín


Compra a precios bajos Judia ROMA Sel. PERONA y más Verduras en la Tienda de Jardín en Amazon.es.



www.amazon.es






Los semilleros estan en una terraza acristalada que hace de invernadero y mejora el frio de Madrid Capital, las ire trasplantando a macetas en la propia terraza y cuando en enero no haya heladas constantes, entiendo que puedo ya llevarlas al jardin a cultivarlas.

no sé que os parece


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy buenas, esta primavera fue la primera vez que plantaba algo en un pequeño jardín de mi casa y estoy bastante contento, muy buena producción de calabacines y muy buena producción de tomates cherrys, para ser la primera vez, contento.
> 
> Quería hacer un par de preguntas:
> 
> ...



Por el hecho de que no hiele eso no quiere decir que las plantas soporten cierto frío ya que según que plantas exigen cada una temperatura diferente aunque no hiele, precisamente en mis invernaderos tengo plantadas tomates , espinacas y demás verduras más cuando la temperatura no sea la adecuada estas palancas fenecerán por si solas y poco más.
En fin.


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Precisamente en una revista que razona la forma y manera de vivir de los topos acépta que a los topos siempre se los ha considerado insectivoros eso no deja que algunos que viven en zonas semidesiertas se han integrado en alimentarse de cortezas de árboles y demás verduras como las patatas y las remolachas.
> Respeto tu opinión pero mi vivencia de toda mi vida de joven en las tierras de secano de la garrigas de lleida las lombrices que habitan en el interior de la tierra al ser seca no tienen la más mínima posibilidad de vivir y convivir sin la más mínima humedad, mismito aceptó que en las zonas de regadío de la misma zona de las garrigas las lombrices las hay en cantidad aún que no tantas para que miles de topos puedan alimentarse dentro de un túnel de la tierra muy limitado en la pequeña extensión que ofrece un pequeño túnel y poco más.
> En fin es verdad que en los catálogos sobre cómo se alimentan los “topos” aceptan que es de pequeños animales entre ellos las lombrices otra cosa de vichos como no sean las lombrices no veo ni entiendo pueda vivir dentro de la tierra de secano ya que los caracoles nunca por regla general viven dentro de la tierra más al contrario se refugian en las cavidades de las rocas plantas y recodos de los árboles lo maximo es cuando ponen sus huevos que los depositan en la tierra de una forma muy superficial y poco más.
> Anda?



En secano no se, aquí en Guipuzcoa esta lleno de hormigas, escarabajos cebolleros, grillotopo, unas avispas terrestres como dos o tres veces una velutina, luciones, lombrices como culebras, etc, etc.


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por otro lado ahora para el invierno he plantado en semillero en octubre judia verde que dicen que es de invierno, y un tomate de invierno



Donde ves que diga que son de invierno? Lo que dice es que se puede sembrar de marzo a agosto en el caso de las judias y en el caso del tomate de marzo a junio, aunque eso es lo que dicen ellos, obviamente todo depende de donde se este aunque si siembras tomate en agosto en exterior poca cosecha vas a sacar.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (19 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> En secano no se, aquí en Guipuzcoa esta lleno de hormigas, escarabajos cebolleros, grillotopo, unas avispas terrestres como dos o tres veces una velutina, luciones, lombrices como culebras, etc, etc.



Se supone que los topos salen muy poco a la superficie por lo que fuera de lombrices poxo más o nada, no se si sabes como y de que manera se desenvuelven los topos generalmente sé pasan todo el día sacando tierra por lo que las salidas siempre están taponadas de tierra y solo salen por regla general para hacer otro agujero, te dire más de toda mi vida en el campo sea secano o de regadío mi pasión es ver a los animales en su salsa sean los conejos, raposas u otros vichos o animales entre ellos los topos y nunca jamas he visto un topo fuera de su topera.
Anda que?.


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Se supone que los topos salen muy poco a la superficie por lo que fuera de lombrices poxo más o nada, no se si sabes como y de que manera se desenvuelven los topos generalmente sé pasan todo el día sacando tierra por lo que las salidas siempre están taponadas de tierra y solo salen por regla general para hacer otro agujero, te dire más de toda mi vida en el campo sea secano o de regadío mi pasión es ver a los animales en su salsa sean los conejos, raposas u otros vichos o animales entre ellos los topos y nunca jamas he visto un topo fuera de su topera.
> Anda que?.



Tanto escribir para no decir nada, si ya digo que eres medio lelo. Todos los bichos que nombre en mi intervención anterior viven en el subsuelo., otra cosa es que tu como de costumbre no sepas ni lo que son.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Donde ves que diga que son de invierno? Lo que dice es que se puede sembrar de marzo a agosto en el caso de las judias y en el caso del tomate de marzo a junio, aunque eso es lo que dicen ellos, obviamente todo depende de donde se este aunque si siembras tomate en agosto en exterior poca cosecha vas a sacar.



???? pone en tomate de noviembre a febrero en el enlace que os he pasado y las judias de febrero a noviembre.

Lo de que son de invierno, lo he leido por ahí en algun blog que enlazaba estos dos productos como de los pocos a plantar en el invierno, en tanto en cuanto no vivas en una zona de fuertes heladas nocturnas.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Por el hecho de que no hiele eso no quiere decir que las plantas soporten cierto frío ya que según que plantas exigen cada una temperatura diferente aunque no hiele, precisamente en mis invernaderos tengo plantadas tomates , espinacas y demás verduras más cuando la temperatura no sea la adecuada estas palancas fenecerán por si solas y poco más.
> En fin.



Buenas, por eso he referenciado que va a ser en Madrid, y que ya lo tengo en semilleros e iran a macetas mientras haga frio (Incluso si hay dias de fuertes heladas, a dentro de casa) y ya cuando tocará llevarlos a huerto, las plantas serían bastante grandes y ya fuertes.

Luego según como se de el febrero y marzo de este año, crecerán y florecerán antes o después en su temperatura óptima claro.

por eso pido opiniones.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, por eso he referenciado que va a ser en Madrid, y que ya lo tengo en semilleros e iran a macetas mientras haga frio (Incluso si hay dias de fuertes heladas, a dentro de casa) y ya cuando tocará llevarlos a huerto, las plantas serían bastante grandes y ya fuertes.
> 
> Luego según como se de el febrero y marzo de este año, crecerán y florecerán antes o después en su temperatura óptima claro.
> 
> por eso pido opiniones.




Es más puedes mirar rapidamente en google y te dice que desde noviembre pueden sembrarlo siendo un tomate de invierno, en almeria por ejemplo

Tirando de historicos, en almeria en diciembre y enero puede hacer perfectamente 5 grados de mínima algunas semanas.

Por tanto, he supuesto que tener ya la planta grande en tanto en cuanto a final de enero en Madrid capital se aproxime 2-3-4 grados de minima o superior de manera estable es factible para que no muera.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> ???? pone en tomate de noviembre a febrero en el enlace que os he pasado y las judias de febrero a noviembre.
> 
> Lo de que son de invierno, lo he leido por ahí en algun blog que enlazaba estos dos productos como de los pocos a plantar en el invierno, en tanto en cuanto no vivas en una zona de fuertes heladas nocturnas.



Pues fijate en el sobre que no pone eso.


Donde pone siembra, los puntitos corresponden en primavera a abril, mayo junio, donde dice verano julio, agosto y septiembre, otoño octubre, noviembre y diciembre invierno enero, febrero y marzo. Los que están en blanco son los que debemos observar.
No se donde ves tu que pone de noviembre a febrero. No te fíes lo que dice el vendedor fíate de lo que dice el fabricante. Por desgracia no hay tomate de invierno. Y si eres nuevo, demuestra un poco de humildad y no discutas con quien tiene un miaja de experiencia mas que tu.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Precisamente en una revista que razona la forma y manera de vivir de los topos acépta que a los topos siempre se los ha considerado insectivoros eso no deja que algunos que viven en zonas semidesiertas se han integrado en alimentarse de cortezas de árboles y demás verduras como las patatas y las remolachas.
> Respeto tu opinión pero mi vivencia de toda mi vida de joven en las tierras de secano de la garrigas de lleida las lombrices que habitan en el interior de la tierra al ser seca no tienen la más mínima posibilidad de vivir y convivir sin la más mínima humedad, mismito aceptó que en las zonas de regadío de la misma zona de las garrigas las lombrices las hay en cantidad aún que no tantas para que miles de topos puedan alimentarse dentro de un túnel de la tierra muy limitado en la pequeña extensión que ofrece un pequeño túnel y poco más.
> En fin es verdad que en los catálogos sobre cómo se alimentan los “topos” aceptan que es de pequeños animales entre ellos las lombrices otra cosa de vichos como no sean las lombrices no veo ni entiendo pueda vivir dentro de la tierra de secano ya que los caracoles nunca por regla general viven dentro de la tierra más al contrario se refugian en las cavidades de las rocas plantas y recodos de los árboles lo maximo es cuando ponen sus huevos que los depositan en la tierra de una forma muy superficial y poco más.
> Anda?





pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Se supone que los topos salen muy poco a la superficie por lo que fuera de lombrices poxo más o nada, no se si sabes como y de que manera se desenvuelven los topos generalmente sé pasan todo el día sacando tierra por lo que las salidas siempre están taponadas de tierra y solo salen por regla general para hacer otro agujero, te dire más de toda mi vida en el campo sea secano o de regadío mi pasión es ver a los animales en su salsa sean los conejos, raposas u otros vichos o animales entre ellos los topos y nunca jamas he visto un topo fuera de su topera.
> Anda que?.



En tu terreno no hay topos, y los topos salen todos los dias como en misa a abrir y OXIGENAR sus galerias, ahora va a ser que los topos no respiran...
Toda la vida el casero se ha puesto con la bota vino y el farias mirando los montones de tierra con la escopeta...

Si tu tierra es muy muy seca no tendras topos seguramente, seran topillos o ratas...


*... en la Península Ibérica se distribuyen dos especies de topo, Talpa occidentalis (topo ibérico) y Talpa europaea (topo europeo). Talpa occidentalis es una especie endémica de la Península Ibérica que se distribuye de forma más o menos continua por el tercio noroccidental peninsular pero está ausente en los Pirineos y la Cuenca del Ebro (Fig. 1a). Talpa europaea está presente en casi toda Europa continental y Gran Bretaña, a excepción de gran parte de las penínsulas mediterráneas y Escandinavia Concretamente, en la Península Ibérica se localiza en el norte hasta León, por el oeste, y hacia el sur alcanza el norte de Burgos y la cabecera del Ebro ... *


Estas empeñado que tienes topos
¿Has visto algun topo? Yo he cogido muchos, topos, musarañas incluso he visto desmanes del pirineos en el monte gorbea...
Topillos, ratones de campo, ratones trigueros...

Talpa occidentalis...






Talpa europea...


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Nov 2021)

@Digamelon coño necesitamos una respuesta:

¿Tu has visto algun topo o topera en tu vida en tu zona?
@pagesitofeliz que es de lleida esta empeñado que los topos comen lechugas y brocolis cuando no tienen lombrices y que se quedan en sus agujeros respirando aire viciado que jamas salen a fuera...


Los putos topos salen todos los dias a abrir sus galerias y las hacen a diferentes niveles para generar corrientes y tener aire fresco dentro de ellas...














Si cortas con una pala de corte la tierra veras la forma que tiene el animal, el topo es plano aplastado horizontal y los topillos vertical...


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues fijate en el sobre que no pone eso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 843497
> 
> Donde pone siembra, los puntitos corresponden en primavera a abril, mayo junio, donde dice verano julio, agosto y septiembre, otoño octubre, noviembre y diciembre invierno enero, febrero y marzo. Los que están en blanco son los que debemos observar.
> No se donde ves tu que pone de noviembre a febrero. No te fíes lo que dice el vendedor fíate de lo que dice el fabricante. Por desgracia no hay tomate de invierno. Y si eres nuevo, demuestra un poco de humildad y no discutas con quien tiene un miaja de experiencia mas que tu.




Desconocía lo de los puntitos, siempre miro la parte de detrás y pone lo. Que te he dicho.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Desconocía lo de los puntitos, siempre miro la parte de detrás y pone lo. Que te he dicho.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Digamelon coño necesitamos una respuesta:
> 
> ¿Tu has visto algun topo o topera en tu vida en tu zona?
> @pagesitofeliz que es de lleida esta empeñado que los topos comen lechugas y brocolis cuando no tienen lombrices y que se quedan en sus agujeros respirando aire viciado que jamas salen a fuera...
> ...



Me tienen una parte del jardin reventado con sus putos agujeros. Se los tapo pero a la mañana siguiente me los vuelven a abrir los hijos de puta.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Nov 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Me tienen una parte del jardin reventado con sus putos agujeros. Se los tapo pero a la mañana siguiente me los vuelven a abrir los hijos de puta.



Ya tapas bien el bujero

¿Pero son topos o topillos? Alli por tus tierras poco topo puede haber...
Voy a investigar...


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Desconocía lo de los puntitos, siempre miro la parte de detrás y pone lo. Que te he dicho.



En este caso tampoco puedes fiarte del fabricante  
Por otro lado, Battle es una multinacional que obiamente trabaja con Organismo Modificados Geneticamente.
Son mejores las semillas tradicionales, en el Pais Vasco las de Aleka van muy bien.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> En este caso tampoco puedes fiarte del fabricante
> Por otro lado, Battle es una multinacional que obiamente trabaja con Organismo Modificados Geneticamente.
> Son mejores las semillas tradicionales, en el Pais Vasco las de Aleka van muy bien.



Si, para el próximo año preguntaré semillas de la Red nacional de semillas en Madrid


----------



## Digamelon (21 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ya tapas bien el bujero
> 
> ¿Pero son topos o topillos? Alli por tus tierras poco topo puede haber...
> Voy a investigar...



Mi abuelo siempre decía topos, pero no he visto nunca ninguno, solo los bujeros, así que no te puedo decir si son topos o topillos.

Abriré con una pala y luego te digo si el tunel es aplastado o no.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Digamelon coño necesitamos una respuesta:
> 
> ¿Tu has visto algun topo o topera en tu vida en tu zona?
> @pagesitofeliz que es de lleida esta empeñado que los topos comen lechugas y brocolis cuando no tienen lombrices y que se quedan en sus agujeros respirando aire viciado que jamas salen a fuera...
> ...



Solo veo montones de tierra extraída por un topo y poco más, por ser que dices que salen cada día me dirás donde estos agujeros sin tierra para que que salgan y a la vez les entre aire fresquito y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Nov 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Desconocía lo de los puntitos, siempre miro la parte de detrás y pone lo. Que te he dicho.



Como que no hay tomates en invierno.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Solo veo montones de tierra extraída por un topo y poco más, por ser que dices que salen cada día me dirás donde estos agujeros sin tierra para que que salgan y a la vez les entre aire fresquito y poco más.
> Anda que?.



Una casa con abrir las ventanas 5 minutos esta aireada de nuevo...
Y por si no sabes el topo al volver a la tierra tapa el agujero, la tierra de topera es muy suelta y deja correr el aire muy bien...
He abierto un hilo de topos en tu honor, para no seguir hablando del topo en este hilo de agricultura...
¿Por que se ponen los cepos de topo en la entrada de sus galerias si segun tu no necesitan oxigenar su casa?

Por cierto lo que tu tendras en el terreno son topillos que tambien hacen montones como los topos, geograficamente en tu zona poco topo o ninguno...


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Nov 2021)

Listado de las redes de semillas españolas



antoniussss dijo:


> Si, para el próximo año preguntaré semillas de la Red nacional de semillas en Madrid


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Como que no hay tomates en invierno.



Que edad tienes? Igual tu lengua es otra y no entiendes bien el castellano, si es así te pido perdón por llamarte tonto.
Una cosa son tomates en invierno y otra es tomates de inverno, es parecido pero no lo mismo. Y tampoco es lo mismo un tomate de temporada y de tierra que un tomate de invernadero y de saco.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Nov 2021)

Mae mía es que hasta en este subforo está lleno de aspergers ñiñiñiñiñiñi llamando tonto a la peña por si un tomate es de invierno o en invierno. 


Al ignore


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Una casa con abrir las ventanas 5 minutos esta aireada de nuevo...
> Y por si no sabes el topo al volver a la tierra tapa el agujero, la tierra de topera es muy suelta y deja correr el aire muy bien...
> He abierto un hilo de topos en tu honor, para no seguir hablando del topo en este hilo de agricultura...
> ¿Por que se ponen los cepos de topo en la entrada de sus galerias si segun tu no necesitan oxigenar su casa?
> ...



A ver triptolemo mi cielo, como sigas así me vas a confundir y para no disgustarte te tendré que dar la razón y pco más.
Precisamente cuando yo vi el primer topillo en castellano y tau en catalan ellos ya llevaban años por no decir siglos habitando mis fincas , por lo que nunca jamas he considerado tener en mi terreno topillos más al contrario era yo el forastero que invadía sus muy posibles posesiones y precisamente no de una forma civilizada, más al contrario al primer topo lo mate por lo que el segundo cuando noto mi presencia salía corriendo, los demás los cace con mucha astucia y maldad, al fin y al cabo ellos más allá otra cosa que vivir y sobrevivir poco más.

Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Que edad tienes? Igual tu lengua es otra y no entiendes bien el castellano, si es así te pido perdón por llamarte tonto.
> Una cosa son tomates en invierno y otra es tomates de inverno, es parecido pero no lo mismo. Y tampoco es lo mismo un tomate de temporada y de tierra que un tomate de invernadero y de saco.



A saber quien ha puesto esto de que en invierno no hay tomates, a saber si ha sido mi cabra la muy puta desde hace un tiempo me esta comprometiendo con los espabilados deste foro. 
Anda que un día me hago una barvacoa barbacoa y acabo con el problema.
La hija de la gran puta.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Nov 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A saber quien ha puesto esto de que en invierno no hay tomates, a saber si ha sido mi cabra la muy puta desde hace un tiempo me esta comprometiendo con los espabilados deste foro.
> Anda que un día me hago una barvacoa barbacoa y acabo con el problema.
> La hija de la gran puta.
> Anda que no?.



Estas fatal de lo tuyo eh. Tomate hay todo el año so ceporro nadie dijo lo contrario. Si por tomate de invierno entiendes un tomate que te comes en invierno....


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Una casa con abrir las ventanas 5 minutos esta aireada de nuevo...
> Y por si no sabes el topo al volver a la tierra tapa el agujero, la tierra de topera es muy suelta y deja correr el aire muy bien...
> He abierto un hilo de topos en tu honor, para no seguir hablando del topo en este hilo de agricultura...
> ¿Por que se ponen los cepos de topo en la entrada de sus galerias si segun tu no necesitan oxigenar su casa?
> ...



"Una casa con abrir las ventanas 5 minutos esta aireada de nuevo."

Pues va a ser que no. Por esto del Covid me compre un medidor de C02 en Wallapop. Maquina Alemana cojunada, buena precisión, se contrasta con la medida del exterior (410-420 ppm)

Pues bien, de 5 minutos nada. Para que el nivel de C02 baje a un valor cercano al de la atmósfera, por debajo de 550 ppm, tienes que ventilar por lo menos 20 minutos.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Nov 2021)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> "Una casa con abrir las ventanas 5 minutos esta aireada de nuevo."
> 
> Pues va a ser que no. Por esto del Covid me compre un medidor de C02 en Wallapop. Maquina Alemana cojunada, buena precisión, se contrasta con la medida del exterior (415-425).
> 
> Pues bien, de 5 minutos nada. Para que el nivel de C02 baje a un valor cercano al de la atmósfera, por debajo de 550, tienes que ventilar por lo menos 20 minutos.



Una casa no hace tanto efecto chimenea como una topera, que tienen entradas a diferentes alturas...


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Nov 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Una casa no hace tanto efecto chimenea como una topera, que tienen entradas a diferentes alturas...



De toperas ni idea. Yo hablaba de la idea que nos meten que bastan 5 minutos para ventilar una casa


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Estas fatal de lo tuyo eh. Tomate hay todo el año so ceporro nadie dijo lo contrario. Si por tomate de invierno entiendes un tomate que te comes en invierno....



A ver si me aclaro para cultivar tomates es preciso una clase de tomates que aguante el frio y cultivarse en invernaderos del contrario na , nay.
Anda.


----------



## oriolserra (2 Dic 2021)

Topos no he visto nunca, pero topillos, montones. Se los comía el gato, después de que me royeran las raíces de las alcachofas, acelgas y patatas.
Los túneles de los topillos (es un ratoncillo muy chiquitito) son de unos 20 cm de profundidad. Si puedes meter la mano en el agujero, y ves que no continúa hacia abajo, sino en horizontal, es que es un topillo. Suelen hacer montañitas de tierra, al lado de las hortalizas, a veces he visto varias montañitas en línea recta, según van avanzando.
Una vez encontré los bebés en el montón de paja que tenía compostando (2cm de largo, rosecitas, una monada). La única cosa que me funcionó con ellos fue el gato. Y una serpiente de agua que se pasó el invierno bajo la melissa.

Los tomates son una planta que vino de américa, del calorcito, donde estaría todo el año, y los siguientes. Aquí en España, en cuanto llega el frío, el tomate deja de funcionar. Aunque sobreviva, no va a hacer fruto. Si quieres fruto en los meses de frío, tienes que proteger la planta, en invernadero. El tomate a cielo abierto, se siembra protegido a principios de marzo, y a finales de marzo ya lo puedes trasplantar a la tierra como muy temprano. Lo normal es plantarlo en abril-mayo, huyendo de las heladas. Dicen que el fin de las heladas lo indica el espino blanco: cuando florezca, es que ya no va a haber más heladas y puedes plantar sin riesgo.

Había por ahí un documental muy majo acerca del tomate, en el que salían los invernaderos de un país del norte (no recuerdo si era Suecia u otro), y tenían tomateras de más de 40 años. Tenían unos troncos altísimos y gordísimos, y la copa con las hojas y los frutos estaba a varios metros del suelo.
P.S. El tomate que más va a aguantar el frío es el tomate de colgar, he llegado a tenerlo hasta diciembre. Pero, ya digo que, aunque la planta siga viva, no da fruto. Para que de fruto, necesita muchas horas de sol y calor, e insectos que la polinizen. Y de eso, en invierno, nanaydelay. 

P.S.S. La temporada alta del tomate es agosto (por desgracia, la época en que todo el mundo se va de vacaciones). Es cuando está más barato (el tomate gazpachero a 0,50 euros/kg). En invierno, el tomate cuesta de 2 a 3,50 e/kg, es más caro por el gasto en calefacción en el invernadero, control de bichos y polinización. De todos modos, aunque haya tomate "todo el año", sin duda, el más sabroso, el más bueno, es el de verano.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Dic 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> En este caso tampoco puedes fiarte del fabricante
> Por otro lado, Battle es una multinacional que obiamente trabaja con Organismo Modificados Geneticamente.
> Son mejores las semillas tradicionales, en el Pais Vasco las de Aleka van muy bien.





antoniussss dijo:


> Es más puedes mirar rapidamente en google y te dice que desde noviembre pueden sembrarlo siendo un tomate de invierno, en almeria por ejemplo
> 
> Tirando de historicos, en almeria en diciembre y enero puede hacer perfectamente 5 grados de mínima algunas semanas.
> 
> Por tanto, he supuesto que tener ya la planta grande en tanto en cuanto a final de enero en Madrid capital se aproxime 2-3-4 grados de minima o superior de manera estable es factible para que no muera.



yo creo que esas fechas tan tempranas son para invernaderos.

el mínimo vegetativo del tomate está por los 10ºC, es decir a los 10ºC o menos la planta se para. a 0ºC ya sufre daños por helada


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Dic 2021)

Vaya ya era hora que alguien me asesorara y a la vez yo lo aceptara como muy aceptable a la vez que muy didactico por lo que exijo que lo acepto por que es igual o muy parecido a lo que podia muy bien explicarlo el pagesitofeliz mas menos que menos mas . con una salvedad nunca he visto un topo segun la version vuestra ya que aqui en mi "pais" catalunya lo llamamos tau y poco mas, en lo demas mismito e igaul o muy parecido. 
Es muy cierto que los gatos enloquecen cundo ven un topo y no aconsejo a que nadie se le ocurra darle un tau con la mano, tiene muchas posivilidades de quedarse sin dedos y poco mas.
En fin sin acritud y con mucho amor, lo demas dejemoslo que la naturaleza haga su cometido, aun asi no me resisto en presumir que ademas de un pagesitofelis soy wapo y con muchos posibles.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Vantage (20 Dic 2021)

oriolserra dijo:


> Topos no he visto nunca, pero topillos, montones. Se los comía el gato, después de que me royeran las raíces de las alcachofas, acelgas y patatas.
> Los túneles de los topillos (es un ratoncillo muy chiquitito) son de unos 20 cm de profundidad. Si puedes meter la mano en el agujero, y ves que no continúa hacia abajo, sino en horizontal, es que es un topillo. Suelen hacer montañitas de tierra, al lado de las hortalizas, a veces he visto varias montañitas en línea recta, según van avanzando.
> Una vez encontré los bebés en el montón de paja que tenía compostando (2cm de largo, rosecitas, una monada). La única cosa que me funcionó con ellos fue el gato. Y una serpiente de agua que se pasó el invierno bajo la melissa.
> 
> ...



Me gustaria mucho ver ese documental, si recuerdas algun dato mas, podrias colgarlo por aqui? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Dic 2021)

Pues por lo menos las judias verdes están todas bien creciditas en terraza acristalada exterior en madriz capital.

Las plantitas de tomates ciertamente no tiran, necesitan menos frio o un poco mas de calor.

Llevaré un termometro digital de esos que registran maximas y minimas para ver que temperatura van tirando las judias verdes para el posterior trasplante a huertillo a finales de enero y también para ver cuando empiezan a tirar los tomates esos que puse que son "de invierno" para el próximo año hacerlo al dedillo.


----------



## Marjalero (29 Dic 2021)

Buenas!

Quería hacer una consultilla a ver si me la podéis resolver. 
En la zona levante donde vivo ahora por la noche empieza a hacer bastante frío. Hay alguna manera de proteger las plantas del frío? No se poniéndoles plástico encima para que no bajé tanto la temperatura o una botella de plástico y cerrarlas por la noche había pensado. Creéis que servirá de algo?
Gracias anticipadas


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ene 2022)

Marjalero dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Quería hacer una consultilla a ver si me la podéis resolver.
> En la zona levante donde vivo ahora por la noche empieza a hacer bastante frío. Hay alguna manera de proteger las plantas del frío? No se poniéndoles plástico encima para que no bajé tanto la temperatura o una botella de plástico y cerrarlas por la noche había pensado. Creéis que servirá de algo?
> Gracias anticipadas



Puedes poner un plástico o una malla tupida. En realidad generalmente no hace falta envolver la planta entera en el plástico, si la planta es pequeña/bajita puede ser suficiente poner 4 palos y el plástico encima a modo de tejadillo. Así lo hace mucha gente de campo que conozco sobra para proteger de la helada de madrugada a las hojas.


----------



## CRÁPULA (1 Ene 2022)

Marjalero dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Quería hacer una consultilla a ver si me la podéis resolver.
> En la zona levante donde vivo ahora por la noche empieza a hacer bastante frío. Hay alguna manera de proteger las plantas del frío? No se poniéndoles plástico encima para que no bajé tanto la temperatura o una botella de plástico y cerrarlas por la noche había pensado. Creéis que servirá de algo?
> Gracias anticipadas



Mejor no uses plástico. Hay una malla antiheladas blanca que protege la planta y deja pasar la luz y algo de agua.
Yo la pongo como dice el compañero con unos postes y haciendo tejadillo.
Si no hay mucho viento la puedes recuperar para el año siguiente.


----------



## Marjalero (1 Ene 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Puedes poner un plástico o una malla tupida. En realidad generalmente no hace falta envolver la planta entera en el plástico, si la planta es pequeña/bajita puede ser suficiente poner 4 palos y el plástico encima a modo de tejadillo. Así lo hace mucha gente de campo que conozco sobra para proteger de la helada de madrugada a las hojas.





CRÁPULA dijo:


> Mejor no uses plástico. Hay una malla antiheladas blanca que protege la planta y deja pasar la luz y algo de agua.
> Yo la pongo como dice el compañero con unos postes y haciendo tejadillo.
> Si no hay mucho viento la puedes recuperar para el año siguiente.



Gracias


----------



## billyjoe87 (3 Ene 2022)

Feliz año señores.

Tengo 3 parras en el jardín y con el mildiu y el oidio se ha echado a perder toda la cosecha.
Quería saber si conocéis alguna variedad de vid resistente, para injertarlos y quitarme de problemas, que por mucho azufre que le doy no sirve. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## pagesitofeliz (26 Ene 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A raiz de los tomates que se nos secan en el huerto, estoy teniendo una discusión con mi padre.
> 
> Le he echado en cara que por qué fumigó los tomates hace unos días, con cobre y no se qué veneno, cuando estaban sanísimos. No sé si ése veneno habrá evitado algo, el caso es que muchas hojas se han arrugado desde entonces y están más negras y endurecidas. Sin embargo, las hojas nuevas han nacido normalmente, con lo que a mí no me cabe duda de que ha sido un daño de la fumigación (innecesaria en ése momento en mi opinión).
> 
> ...



De no ser por la química en sanar sus fincas de plagas y enfermedades y la ciencia con sus transgénicos los agricultores no se ganarían la vida en absoluto, según he ido viendo en el transcurso de mi vida en el campo hoy tener un huerto con frutales y verduras de no poder o querer cuidarlos con sus abonos químicos y la química para las enfermedades en general me es imposible o muy difícil conseguir frutos sanos y sin ninguna tara o defecto.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (3 Feb 2022)

Hablando del invierno.....tengo un problema con las habas, estaban en flor, siguen en flor y parece que se van a pasar siempre en flor. Ni una puta haba ha salido todavía, con flores desde hace tiempo.

Las matas preciosas, altas, sanas y con sus flores blancas. Decir que ha hecho frio este año y que aun hiela por las noches, por el día alcanzamos los 10-15 º ya bien.

Como sigan así las arranco y se las doy a las gallinas. ¿alguien sabe si me van a dar habas o no las voy ya a probar? 

Zona : cerca de Barcelona


----------



## Excovid (11 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hablando del invierno.....tengo un problema con las habas, estaban en flor, siguen en flor y parece que se van a pasar siempre en flor. Ni una puta haba ha salido todavía, con flores desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Las matas preciosas, altas, sanas y con sus flores blancas. Decir que ha hecho frio este año y que aun hiela por las noches, por el día alcanzamos los 10-15 º ya bien.
> 
> ...



Paciencia, siempre estás a tiempo de arrancar.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (11 Feb 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> Paciencia, siempre estás a tiempo de arrancar.



Este martes vi las primeras. Lo comente con un vecino y a él tampoco le habían salido.

Supongo que el frio y un invierno tan seco las han parado. El año pasado hizo mucho frio pero solo unos días, este año ha sido un diciembre y enero muy frio, además de seco.

Iba a plantar ya las patatas pero voy a esperar al finde que viene.


----------



## derepen (12 Feb 2022)

Me ha parecido curioso:


Según Gautier una ligera corriente eléctrica obra favorablemente sobre el crecimiento de las plantas.


Sometió algunas macotas de flores á una corriente


eléctrica, valor tres elementos Bunsen. Al lado había


otras macetas análogas, pero no sometidas á la elec-


tricidad. Al cabo de dos meses y medio, las plantas co-


locadas en el circuito habían crecido más del doble.

Contra las hormigas 

Unas gotas'de ácido fénico opuestas á su paso las
ahuyenta prontamente. Para impedir que asalten los
árboles frutales, basta atar en el tronco de los árboles
un cordón de algodón impregnado eií dicho ácido.

Para activar la vegetación

Segiiu Crochetclle, el carbonato y sulfato de potasa
activan la vegetación. El cloruro no tiene ninguna
acción y por lo mismo conviene transformarle en car-
bonato.*

Lo he sacado del primer volumen de la segunda revista, página 4:






¿Libros antiguos que sigan valiendo la pena?


¿Vaya chollo no? ¿Te está gustando? Lo mejor que he leído en mi vida tras el Quijote y junto a Crimen y Castigo de Dostoievski. Lo recomiendo. Eso sí, poco a poco, son 46 libros.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pagesitofeliz (12 Feb 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Hablando del invierno.....tengo un problema con las habas, estaban en flor, siguen en flor y parece que se van a pasar siempre en flor. Ni una puta haba ha salido todavía, con flores desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Las matas preciosas, altas, sanas y con sus flores blancas. Decir que ha hecho frio este año y que aun hiela por las noches, por el día alcanzamos los 10-15 º ya bien.
> 
> ...



Les falta mas calorcito, mismito cuando uno estas cachondo, nada como cerrar el estarter y lo rapido que arranca una moto.
Anda que?


----------



## Morototeo (12 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Me ha parecido curioso:
> 
> 
> Según Gautier una ligera corriente eléctrica obra favorablemente sobre el crecimiento de las plantas.
> ...



muy curioso lo de la electricidad. Lo que dicen a veces en guasa sobre la musica, yo tengo muy comprobado que la musica tambien las anima, musica no muy fuerte, y solo de dia, de noche apagarla,, y mejor rock que clasica. Lo de la electricidad es para investigar mas, quien sabe.


----------



## derepen (12 Feb 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> muy curioso lo de la electricidad. Lo que dicen a veces en guasa sobre la musica, yo tengo muy comprobado que la musica tambien las anima, musica no muy fuerte, y solo de dia, de noche apagarla,, y mejor rock que clasica. Lo de la electricidad es para investigar mas, quien sabe.



¿Qué detalles has observado? ¿Más crecimiento? ¿Más vigor en las hojas?


----------



## escalador (13 Feb 2022)

Hola. A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar, es más bien sobre jardinería.

Tengo unos rododendros bastante grandes en el jardín. Como está siendo un invierno muy seco y apenas llueve las estoy regando con agua del grifo. Me preocupa que están empezando a amarillear las hojas más bajas. Como puedo acidificar el agua? Le puedo echar vinagre al agua de riego?


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Tiempo de acolchar y abonar. En Murcia un poco tarde ya para abonar, pero bueno. Este finde labrar y poner unas papas.

El semillero de Rafs ya está tirando.


----------



## DDT (4 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hola. A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar, es más bien sobre jardinería.
> 
> Tengo unos rododendros bastante grandes en el jardín. Como está siendo un invierno muy seco y apenas llueve las estoy regando con agua del grifo. Me preocupa que están empezando a amarillear las hojas más bajas. Como puedo acidificar el agua? Le puedo echar vinagre al agua de riego?



Pues yo los riego con el agua del aclarado de fregar los platos y se ven bien.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (4 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hola. A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar, es más bien sobre jardinería.
> 
> Tengo unos rododendros bastante grandes en el jardín. Como está siendo un invierno muy seco y apenas llueve las estoy regando con agua del grifo. Me preocupa que están empezando a amarillear las hojas más bajas. Como puedo acidificar el agua? Le puedo echar vinagre al agua de riego?



Puede ser clorosis, se soluciona dejando el agua en un contenedor abierto un dia.
Para bajar el ph , puedes echar vinagre, pero se llena de bichos.
Hay ácidos específicos para bajar el ph para jardinería y no son tan caros

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## waukegan (16 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hola. A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar, es más bien sobre jardinería.
> 
> Tengo unos rododendros bastante grandes en el jardín. Como está siendo un invierno muy seco y apenas llueve las estoy regando con agua del grifo. Me preocupa que están empezando a amarillear las hojas más bajas. Como puedo acidificar el agua? Le puedo echar vinagre al agua de riego?



Espolvorear un poco de azufre te ayudará a cambiar el pH de la tierra de forma gradual. De todas formas, comprate un medidor de pH de agricultura que son económicos, y así ves si el problema es que tienes un suelo muy básico porque el agua de la red en tu zona tenga mucha cal o lo que sea.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Espolvorear un poco de azufre te ayudará a cambiar el pH de la tierra de forma gradual. De todas formas, comprate un medidor de pH de agricultura que son económicos, y así ves si el problema es que tienes un suelo muy básico porque el agua de la red en tu zona tenga mucha cal o lo que sea.



Todas las aguas de España son alcalinas, 
Están por encima del 7,5 , y un ph óptimo es de poco más de un 6 , no es un problema de ph , es de exceso de lejía o cloro , las plantas se adaptan al ph , pero no al veneno

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lasoziedad (16 Mar 2022)

El agua del grifo lo suyo es dejarla reposar desde el dia antes si se puede.

Las hojas amarillas puede ser por regarlas demasiado.


----------



## waukegan (16 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Todas las aguas de España son alcalinas,
> Están por encima del 7,5 , y un ph óptimo es de poco más de un 6 , no es un problema de ph , es de exceso de lejía o cloro , las plantas se adaptan al ph , pero no al veneno
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



El azufre elemental es un nutriente para las plantas y una de las razones por las que las tierras volcánicas sean muy ricas para el cultivo. Dependiendo de la tierra que sea tendrá entre 3 y 10 partes por 10000 de forma natural. No es un "veneno" a no ser que te pases tres pueblos.

Tradicionalmente, además de para acidificar el suelo, se ha usado como fungicida y como insectida. De hecho, es un producto válido para la agricultura ecológica.

Existen formas mucho más rápidas y agresivas de acidificar el suelo, pero están en la lengua de Mordor, que no pronunciaré aquí.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (16 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> El azufre elemental es un nutriente para las plantas y una de las razones por las que las tierras volcánicas sean muy ricas para el cultivo. Dependiendo de la tierra que sea tendrá entre 3 y 10 partes por 10000 de forma natural. No es un "veneno" a no ser que te pases tres pueblos.
> 
> Tradicionalmente, además de para acidificar el suelo, se ha usado como fungicida y como insectida. De hecho, es un producto válido para la agricultura ecológica.
> 
> Existen formas mucho más rápidas y agresivas de acidificar el suelo, pero están en la lengua de Mordor, que no pronunciaré aquí.



Y quien ha hablado del azufre aquí?
Yo lo uso junto con el óxido de cobre en mi huerta.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vantage (17 Mar 2022)

Alguien puede informarme sobre los cuidados de los Algarrobos? Por el levante son mas conocidos como Garroferas.

A varios de ellos (ejemplares de > 150 años) les han crecido pinos enormes al lado,debilitandolos y matando incluso las zonas en contacto. Llevan de 4 a 5 decadas sin cuidarse, y no se bien por donde empezar, aparte de retirar los pinos, eliminar zonas de madera muerta, no se que cuiadados especificos requieren.

Saludos, y gracias de antemano!


----------



## sopelmar (18 Mar 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> El azufre elemental es un nutriente para las plantas y una de las razones por las que las tierras volcánicas sean muy ricas para el cultivo. Dependiendo de la tierra que sea tendrá entre 3 y 10 partes por 10000 de forma natural. No es un "veneno" a no ser que te pases tres pueblos.
> 
> Tradicionalmente, además de para acidificar el suelo, se ha usado como fungicida y como insectida. De hecho, es un producto válido para la agricultura ecológica.
> 
> Existen formas mucho más rápidas y agresivas de acidificar el suelo, pero están en la lengua de Mordor, que no pronunciaré aquí.



Hola buenas es mi primer mensaje en este apartado sobre plantas y huertos, tengo huerta desde que empezó lo del virus, la tengo en el pais Vasco, no me va mal y mi duda ya que habláis de tierra volcánica es que sería bueno triturar hacer polvo esas piedras volcánicas que venden en los viveros y añadir al terreno donde plante huerta, llevo tiempo pensando esta idea desde lo del volcan de la palma porque parece que es aporte de nutrientes bestial no hay más que ver lo bien que crece las plataneras aguacate en ese suelo..., el polvo este sahariana parece que es malo respirarlo pero aporta muchos minerales al terreno gracias por leer un saludo y buena cosecha


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hola. A ver si alguien me puede aconsejar, es más bien sobre jardinería.
> 
> Tengo unos rododendros bastante grandes en el jardín. Como está siendo un invierno muy seco y apenas llueve las estoy regando con agua del grifo. Me preocupa que están empezando a amarillear las hojas más bajas. Como puedo acidificar el agua? Le puedo echar vinagre al agua de riego?



SI SOLO AMARILLEAN LAS BAJAS ES FALTA DE NITRÓGENO, joder con las mayúsculas. está movilizando el N de las hojas viejas para llevárselo a las nuevas


----------



## escalador (18 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> SI SOLO AMARILLEAN LAS BAJAS ES FALTA DE NITRÓGENO, joder con las mayúsculas. está movilizando el N de las hojas viejas para llevárselo a las nuevas



Entonces hay que echarle N?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Entonces hay que echarle N?



no sé pon una foto. la clorosis férrica es bastante facil de ver la hoja amarillea y las venas permanecen verdes







los rododendros son plantas de suelo ácido, habría que ver como vas de ph, aunque si llevan años ahí no debería ser eso.

también son plantas que les gusta el suelo húmedo.

por lo general cuando una planta tira las hojas inferiores (previo amarilleamiento) es que anda corta de nitrógeno, recila el nitrógeno de las hojas más viejas para llevarlo a las nuevas, teniendo en cuenta que las plantas están comenzando a brotar ahora es posible que sea eso.

pero ojo si no ha tenido agua a lo mejor la falta de nitrógeno es debida a la sequedad del suelo ya que las planta no ha podido absorverlo. Yo le daría un abonado y vigilaría que no se seque la tierra (sin encharcar)

si fuese clorosis férrica aplica quelatos, mano de santo, dejate de poner clavos oxidados y chorradas de esas.

también le iría bien algún aporte de tierra ácida como turba o tierra de castaño. también se puede espolvorear azufre para que se oxide y termine haciendo ácido sulfúrico que acidificará la tierra, pero no recuerdo las cantidades.

@Triptolemo


----------



## escalador (19 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no sé pon una foto. la clorosis férrica es bastante facil de ver la hoja amarillea y las venas permanecen verdes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha sido un invierno muy muy seco aquí. He tenido que tirar de agua potable para mantenerlas, cosa rara aquí en el norte por estas fechas.

Parece que es lo que dices, amarillean sobretodo las hojas más bajas y viejas:





Además, parece que lo que más amarillea son los nervios:


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ha sido un invierno muy muy seco aquí. He tenido que tirar de agua potable para mantenerlas, cosa rara aquí en el norte por estas fechas.
> 
> Parece que es lo que dices, amarillean sobretodo las hojas más bajas y viejas:
> 
> ...



purueba a darles un abonado, tambien te digo que las hojas no son infinitas, llega u nmomento en que envejecen y mueren y es normal que las bajeras terminen cayendo, y la planta reaproveche lo que pueda sacar de ellas. y dales agua, azaleas, hortensias rodondendros todas estas les gusta el agua y no toleran la sequía., sobre todo en verano.

a ver si el gañan de @Triptolemo nos da su opinión que vive en el mordor de la lluvia y el suelo ácido.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Mar 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> purueba a darles un abonado, tambien te digo que las hojas no son infinitas, llega u nmomento en que envejecen y mueren y es normal que las bajeras terminen cayendo, y la planta reaproveche lo que pueda sacar de ellas. y dales agua, azaleas, hortensias rodondendros todas estas les gusta el agua y no toleran la sequía., sobre todo en verano.
> 
> a ver si el gañan de @Triptolemo nos da su opinión que vive en el mordor de la lluvia y el suelo ácido.



Aun estoy de resaka ni he comido, un café y una pulga de jamón...

Lo que ha dicho cuchillo seguramente sea lo más logico @escalador ... 
Dicho esto ha sido un invierno muy atípico, apenas ha llovido, ha sido un invierno seco y siendo esa una planta perenne ha hecho la muda como las gallinas...


----------



## unaburbu (19 Mar 2022)

Buenas.

Este verano voy a plantar algo más del puñado de tomateras, berenjenas y algo más dado que cuento con un terreno vallado grande.
Por no estar todos los días necesito un sistema de riego donde no quiero usar programadores ni pilas ni nada. 

He visto el sistema blumat y parece que puede conectarse (no sé si es de la misma marca) a una manguera porosa que va exudando el agua.

Pongo vídeo de uno de los varios canales que sigo de tema hortícola:


¿Alguien ha probado estos sistemas más allá de una maceta? Me refiero a implantarlo en un huerto, pongamos, de unos 30-50m2 que es lo poco que voy a usar de los más de 1000m2 que tengo. 

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## nominefi (23 Mar 2022)

Buenos días, si se planta una semilla de una manzana de la tienda, dará manzanas o hay que hacerle algún injerto o algo? Y de un limón?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Mar 2022)

Ese invernadero va a salir volando en el primer temporal, mi vecino de huerta tenía uno igual y el año pasado se lo reventó una tormenta, son como la casa de paja del cuento de los cerditos 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Buenos días, si se planta una semilla de una manzana de la tienda, dará manzanas o hay que hacerle algún injerto o algo? Y de un limón?



Depende de cuál manzana y cuál limón. Si compras orgánico ecobioetc, lo normal es que sirvan. Ahora, llevan procesos de germinado muy distintos la manzana y el limón.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Depende de cuál manzana y cuál limón. Si compras orgánico ecobioetc, lo normal es que sirvan. Ahora, llevan procesos de germinado muy distintos la manzana y el limón.



La semilla si es viable será la del injerto, será un árbol con un vigor muy bajo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nominefi (23 Mar 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Depende de cuál manzana y cuál limón. Si compras orgánico ecobioetc, lo normal es que sirvan. Ahora, llevan procesos de germinado muy distintos la manzana y el limón.



La manzana es la variedad comercial Pink lady, la plantamos en un tiesto y salio una planta con muy buena pinta. No es eco ni bio ni na.
El limón es de la huerta de unos amigos y también salió una planta bonita.
Por lo que veo no albergais muchas esperanzas.


----------



## panaderia (23 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> La manzana es la variedad comercial Pink lady, la plantamos en un tiesto y salio una planta con muy buena pinta. No es eco ni bio ni na.
> El limón es de la huerta de unos amigos y también salió una planta bonita.
> Por lo que veo no albergais muchas esperanzas.



plantar semillas en macetas?
la semilla es el uso que está dentro del fruto,no?
lo veo interesante


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (23 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> La manzana es la variedad comercial Pink lady, la plantamos en un tiesto y salio una planta con muy buena pinta. No es eco ni bio ni na.
> El limón es de la huerta de unos amigos y también salió una planta bonita.
> Por lo que veo no albergais muchas esperanzas.



Ya nos dirás


----------



## pasabaporaqui (23 Mar 2022)

Estarán construidos de otra forma , pero el aspecto es el mismo, iban cogidos al aluminio de la estructura con unos alambres a presión, lo compro en Amazon, era muy endeble .

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nominefi (23 Mar 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> plantar semillas en macetas?
> la semilla es el uso que está dentro del fruto,no?
> lo veo interesante



si, lo que está en el corazón de la manzana. Se planta en maceta con vistas a trasplantarla a suelo cuando crezca bastante. Como los frutales que se compran que suelen tener 3 años los baratos yo creo


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Buenos días, si se planta una semilla de una manzana de la tienda, dará manzanas o hay que hacerle algún injerto o algo? Y de un limón?



Te lo explicó, en la actualidad casi todos los árboles frutales se injertan, tienen un patrón (raiz) y una variedad(parte aerea)...

Las variedades actuales tienen poco vigor como árbol aunque sean muy fructíferas y disponen de un patrón rústico fuerte y vigoroso duro contra enfermedades y adaptadas a inclemencias de suelo, riego y enfermedades...

Tu si siembras una semilla de un producto generalmente vendido en mercados tendras un árbol muy endeble, frágil que una vez crecido te dará los frutos de los que disponiste la semilla, pero lo más probable es que ese mismo árbol no pueda adaptarse o enferme en tu huerto...

Lo normal es comprar semillas o un árbol franco y después injertarlo, pero puedes tener suerte y que tu árbol sea fuerte...


Es difícil acertar...

Por ejemplo las ciruelas se injertan en espinos, los perales a veces en membrillos...


Lo mejor será que busques manzanos rústicos en tu zona, con manzanas ricas, en caseríos o cunetas que ya nadie atiende y plantea eso...

Las semillas de frutos comerciales son bastante Paco mier...

@Cuchillo de palo ...


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Buenos días, si se planta una semilla de una manzana de la tienda, dará manzanas o hay que hacerle algún injerto o algo? Y de un limón?



1. La fertilidad de las semillas de las variedades que se consumen es cada vez más escasa.
2. Aunque te germinase lo ideal sería injertar después la variedad que quieras tener. 

Conclusión: no vale la pena.


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> La manzana es la variedad comercial Pink lady, la plantamos en un tiesto y salio una planta con muy buena pinta. No es eco ni bio ni na.
> El limón es de la huerta de unos amigos y también salió una planta bonita.
> Por lo que veo no albergais muchas esperanzas.



te han dado flor o algo ya?


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> 1. La fertilidad de las semillas de las variedades que se consumen es cada vez más escasa.
> 2. Aunque te germinase lo ideal sería injertar después la variedad que quieras tener.
> 
> Conclusión: no vale la pena.



Al revés, lo que merece la pena es sembrar una semilla muy rústica e injertar la variedad que quieras comer...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Al revés, lo que merece la pena es sembrar una semilla muy rústica e injertar la variedad que quieras comer...



Normalmente no se siembran semillas de plantas locas o bordes , se pone un esqueje y luego se le injerta con la variedad buena.
Es así con casi todas las variedades de frutales , con las viñas también se hace, pero es por la filoxera

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nominefi (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Al revés, lo que merece la pena es sembrar una semilla muy rústica e injertar la variedad que quieras comer...



Pero para injertar la variedad que quieres comer necesitas un arbol de esa variedad,no?, lo digo porque de esta variedad no he visto en mi zona que se vendan arboles. Normalmente compro los frutales que planto, reinetas, perales, golden, etc


n_flamel dijo:


> te han dado flor o algo ya?



Que va, la plantamos hace un mes o poco más tengo una planta como de 10 cm, ver que había salido algo ya me sorprendió por eso lo de preguntar aqui. la dejaremos desarrollarse a ver que pasa y si no da nada o muero pues nada, es más un experimento que otra cosa.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Pero para injertar la variedad que quieres comer necesitas un arbol de esa variedad,no?, lo digo porque de esta variedad no he visto en mi zona que se vendan arboles. Normalmente compro los frutales que planto, reinetas, perales, golden, etc
> 
> Que va, la plantamos hace un mes o poco más tengo una planta como de 10 cm, ver que había salido algo ya me sorprendió por eso lo de preguntar aqui. la dejaremos desarrollarse a ver que pasa y si no da nada o muero pues nada, es más un experimento que otra cosa.



Hay árboles de la misma familia, en en árbol de melocotón, puede insertar albaricoque , fresquillas , nectarinas , paraguaya

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Normalmente no se siembran semillas de plantas locas o bordes , se pone un esqueje y luego se le injerta con la variedad buena.
> Es así con casi todas las variedades de frutales , con las viñas también se hace, pero es por la filoxera
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Los buenos árboles aún injertados son de semilla aunque el mercado imponga por mercantilismo el esquejes en los patrones...
Un patrón Franco es Franco no Pedro sanchez...

Yo tengo viñas sin injertar, aun hay gente pensando en la viruela desde hace un siglo y no hay mucho meneo...
Es cuestión de terreno, prácticas y SUERTE...



nominefi dijo:


> Pero para injertar la variedad que quieres comer necesitas un arbol de esa variedad,no?, lo digo porque de esta variedad no he visto en mi zona que se vendan arboles. Normalmente compro los frutales que planto, reinetas, perales, golden, etc
> 
> Que va, la plantamos hace un mes o poco más tengo una planta como de 10 cm, ver que había salido algo ya me sorprendió por eso lo de preguntar aqui. la dejaremos desarrollarse a ver que pasa y si no da nada o muero pues nada, es más un experimento que otra cosa.



El árbol te tardara unos años en dar fruto, con la conducción sea poda o torsión, te recomiendo la torsión puedes adelantar el inicio de fructificación, pero durará años...

Puedes plantar cualquier manzano comercial o silvestre e injertar una varita de la variedad que quieras o sino comprar un árbol con esa variedad injertada...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Los buenos árboles aún injertados son de semilla aunque el mercado imponga por mercantilismo el esquejes en los patrones...
> Un patrón Franco es Franco no Pedro sanchez...
> 
> Yo tengo viñas sin injertar, aun hay gente pensando en la viruela desde hace un siglo y no hay mucho meneo...
> ...



Hasta es posible que el bicho americano se encuentre en las mismas matas yankis que hay en todas las viñas para hacer injertos.
Alguna vez lo he pensado 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

@nominefi puedes sembrar la manzana que quieres y dejarlo crecer... 
DE ESE ÁRBOL SACAS RAMAS PARA INJERTAR EN UN PATRON (RAIZ+TRONCO) y así tener ramitas a montones para INJERTAR... 

Es como la marihuana que hay plantas madre de donde sacas esquejes, en este caso injertos...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @nominefi puedes sembrar la manzana que quieres y dejarlo crecer...
> DE ESE ÁRBOL SACAS RAMAS PARA INJERTAR EN UN PATRON (RAIZ+TRONCO) y así tener ramitas a montones para INJERTAR...
> 
> Es como la marihuana que hay plantas madre de donde sacas esquejes, en este caso injertos...



La marihuana es distinta, es muy difícil injertarla , aunque hubo gente en el cannabiscafe que a la misma madre le injerto 4 variedades distintas ,multiplicarla por esquejes si que es facilisimo

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Hasta es posible que el bicho americano se encuentre en las mismas matas yankis que hay en todas las viñas para hacer injertos.
> Alguna vez lo he pensado
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Yo aún conservó una vid de mi bisabuelo Vitis vinifera sin INJERTAR viva en un caserío abandonado en ruinas...

Una uva pequeña, dulce dulce, melosa...


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> La marihuana es distinta, es muy difícil injertarla , multiplicarla por esquejes si que es facilisimo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



No hablo de INJERTAR marihuana, que se puede, hablo del símil de tener un manzano de semilla como planta madre de ramitas para INJERTAR... 
No me explico bien estoy borracho...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No hablo de INJERTAR marihuana, que se puede, hablo del símil de tener un manzano de semilla como planta madre de ramitas para INJERTAR...
> No me explico bien estoy borracho...



He editado el post de arriba, como digo en el cannabiscafe se hicieron injertos hace años, yo mismo lo hice y solo me agarró una de las 5 que puse , me suena que tú estabas allí también con el mismo nick

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Pero para injertar la variedad que quieres comer *necesitas un arbol de esa variedad,no?*, lo digo porque de esta variedad no he visto en mi zona que se vendan arboles. Normalmente compro los frutales que planto, reinetas, perales, golden, etc



No, el árbol debe ser de la misma especie, no de la misma variedad. Se injerta la variedad en lo que se llama habitualmente *patrón*, como ha dicho alguien, antaño los patrones eran las variedades silvestres que daban peor fruto, más pequño, ácido etc. pero generalmente más resistentes que los cultivares. Ahora existen incluso patrones enanos para algunos frutales sobre los que se injerta la variedad deseada, para que no crezcan tanto los árboles.

una vez tengas un manzano, aunque no dé nada lo que necesitas es una ramita con sabia d ela variedad que deseas.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No, el árbol debe ser de la misma especie, no de la misma variedad. Se injerta la variedad en lo que se llama habitualmente *patrón*, como ha dicho alguien, antaño los patrones eran las variedades silvestres que daban peor fruto, más pequño, ácido etc. pero generalmente más resistentes que los cultivares. Ahora existen incluso patrones enanos para algunos frutales sobre los que se injerta la variedad deseada, para que no crezcan tanto los árboles.
> 
> una vez tengas un manzano, aunque no dé nada lo que necesitas es una ramita con sabia d ela variedad que deseas.



Yo también he pecado de bocachancla...

Una variedad de manzana comercial puede Seo o NO vigorosa, se ha de mirar en las tablas...

Por ejemplo si coges una reineta y la siembras seguramente de un árbol hermoso, pero seguramente fue cultivado con un patrón enanizante como dices tú...

A veces se juega con patrón enanizante variedad vigorosa y otras al revés las combinaciones son miles como variedades de ambos existen...

Por ejemplo curioso el castaño se puede injertar en alcornoque con dificultad y con encina con suma dificultad...
Pero se puede...


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo también he pecado de bocachancla...
> 
> Una variedad de manzana comercial puede Seo o NO vigorosa, se ha de mirar en las tablas...
> 
> ...



Sí hay excepciones y casos en que se puede injertar en otra especie que esté muy emparentada y que sea más fuerte para ciertas enfermedades y tal, por ejemplo el acerolo con espino albar andan muy próximos o los caquis, pero no quería complicar esto demasiado. Como has dicho ahora mismo hay miles de variedades cultivares y expertos hasta en genética que se dedican a ello. Yo solo soy aficionado.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (24 Mar 2022)

Buenas agricultores,

Me he animado a iniciar una huertecilla en el jardín. Vivo en un pueblo de la sierra de Madrid y el suelo es una castaña, es monte de encinas, arcilloso y con bastantes piedras. Mi idea era sembrar algo de abono verde tanto en la zona del huerto como en el resto de jardín, para después segarlo todo y llevarme todo lo segado al huerto y así enriquecer esa zona y tener una tierra que vaya mejorando y retenga más la humedad año tras año.

Mi pregunta es, por las fechas en las que estamos, ¿qué me recomendaríais? Había pensado en sembrar mostaza, sorgo, facelias y cosas así, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni puta idea. Este año no cuento con sacar nada comestible sino solo mejorar suelo, pero cualquier sugerencia tanto de hortalizas/aromáticas/abonos verdes es bien recibida.


Más info: Zona de huerta de 40m2 aprox orientado al sur, resto de jardín 1000m2 con encinas, aunque tengo alguna zona sin árboles y soleada. No tengo pozo, por lo que todo lo que no sea muy tragón de agua me resulta más interesante.

Gracias y escucho vuestras recomendaciones!


----------



## forestal92 (24 Mar 2022)

Coleccionando todas las variedades locales de Higueras. La idea es que entre unas y otras den fruto de Junio a noviembre. Una vez establecidas no necesitan ni riego ni cuidados, por algo los antiguos las veneraban.


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Coleccionando todas las variedades locales de Higueras. La idea es que entre unas y otras den fruto de Junio a noviembre. Una vez establecidas no necesitan ni riego ni cuidados, por algo los antiguos las veneraban.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997440
> Ver archivo adjunto 997441
> ...



¿sabes lo nombres? La última qué original, nunca vi una parecida.


----------



## forestal92 (24 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿sabes lo nombres? La última qué original, nunca vi una parecida.



De arriba a abajo:

Breva de blanca de Cartagena
Verdal murciana o hivernenca en Mallorca
Higo de blanca de Cartagena ( la breva es morada el higo no)
Burjassot blanca rimada ( la rayada )


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

Karl der Grosse dijo:


> Buenas agricultores,
> 
> Me he animado a iniciar una huertecilla en el jardín. Vivo en un pueblo de la sierra de Madrid y el suelo es una castaña, es monte de encinas, arcilloso y con bastantes piedras. Mi idea era sembrar algo de abono verde tanto en la zona del huerto como en el resto de jardín, para después segarlo todo y llevarme todo lo segado al huerto y así enriquecer esa zona y tener una tierra que vaya mejorando y retenga más la humedad año tras año.
> 
> ...



Siembra nabo forrajero o azucarero...
Una de las dos...
Los nabos rompen muy bien el suelo y la flor es bonita...
Además puedes comertelas si vienen mal dadas...

No te recomiendo leguminosas pequeñas como el trébol porque son de raíces poco penetrantes...

Mi receta:
1-Siembra nabo forrajero unas semanas después de labrar. Pueden ser remolachas también pero forrajeras...
2-Prepara un semillero de calabazas, puedes hacerlo con tiestos o briks de leche...
3-En Abril mayo planta las calabazas dentro de los nabos, con la azada aunque rompas algunas no pasa nada, mejor y las pones allí...

4-este año haz una mini Huerta y mira lo que mejor se te de, pimientos, pepinos, calabazin, tomate...

El año que viene donde sembraste los nabos estará suelto y abonado...
Puedes meter alguna leguminosa o hierbajo tipo alfalfa pero luego son puñeteras de quitar...








Campo de nabos, mira que flor más bonita y melifera


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Siembra nabo forrajero o azucarero...
> Una de las dos...
> Los nabos rompen muy bien el suelo y la flor es bonita...
> Además puedes comertelas si vienen mal dadas...
> ...



De eso están llenos los campos de Valladolid, pensaba que era colza cuando lo veía desde la carretera

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> De eso están llenos los campos de Valladolid, pensaba que era colza cuando lo veía desde la carretera
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Será colza lo más seguro, tanto el nabo, como la colza, como la mostaza son muy parecidas tanto planta como flor...

Son primas hermanas, casi casi son lo mismo por no decir lo mismo...

Brassica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



_Brassica carinata_, mostaza de Abisinia _(Abyssinian cabbage)_
_Brassica cretica_, brécol
_Brassica elongata_, mostaza larga
_Brassica fruticulosa_, repollo mediterráneo
_Brassica juncea_, mostaza india, mostaza marrón y de hoja _(brown and leaf mustards), mostaza Sarepta._
_Brassica napus_, colza, raps, nabicol,[4] nabina,[4] nabo[4] o canola
_Brassica napus_ (var. _napobrassica_), o _Brassica napobrassica_, colinabo, nabicol o rutabaga.

_Brassica narinosa_
_Brassica nigra_, mostaza negra
_Brassica oleracea,_ asa de cántaro,[4] berza,[4] col,[4] brecoleras y bretones,[4] coliflor,[4] colinaba,[4] colinabo, llanta,[4] lombarda,[4] repollo[4]
_Brassica oleracea_ convar. _acephala_ var. _sabellica''_, col verde o crespa, _kale_
_Brassica oleracea_ var. _botrytis_, coliflor
_Brassica oleracea_ var. _gemmifera_, col de Bruselas
_Brassica oleracea italica_, brócoli

_Brassica pekinensis_, col china
_Brassica perviridis_, _tender green_ (verde tierno), _mustard spinach_ (espinaca mostaza)
_Brassica rapa_, colza común,[4] grelos, nabilla,[4] nabina,[4] nabo, komatsuna
_Brassica rupestris_
_Brassica septiceps_, Seventop Turnip
_Brassica tournefortii_, mostaza asiática


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Será colza lo más seguro, tanto el nabo, como la colza, como la mostaza son muy parecidas tanto planta como flor...
> 
> Son primas hermanas, casi casi son lo mismo por no decir lo mismo...
> 
> ...



Gracias!!
Nunca te acuestas sin saber algo nuevo 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Gracias!!
> Nunca te acuestas sin saber algo nuevo
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Si te fijas las coliflores, col de Bruselas, col común, brócoli, lombardas, romanescu, asa de cántaro todas son la misma especie, es como un Pastor alemán y un Chihuahua...


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2022)

Qué variedad de patata me recomendáis plantar? Cuáles os parecen las mejores? Entre las que compro la más frecuente y que más conozco es la Kennebec.


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué variedad de patata me recomendáis plantar? Cuáles os parecen las mejores? Entre las que compro la más frecuente y que más conozco es la Kennebec.



Depende de muchos factores, si la quieres guardar para todo el año, si eres un preparacionista madmaxista hay patatas muy estables, hay patatas muy productivas, hay patatas con más o menos azúcares y demás, hay patatas de ciclo más corto o más largo...
Y las enfermedades lo que resisten... 

Ahora te busco la tabla, estos años he vendido mucha patatas de siembra, sobre todo spunta, agria y Kennebec...
Aunque a mi la que más me gusta es la roja...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Depende de muchos factores, si la quieres guardar para todo el año, si eres un preparacionista madmaxista hay patatas muy estables, hay patatas muy productivas, hay patatas con más o menos azúcares y demás, hay patatas de ciclo más corto o más largo...
> 
> Ahora te busco la tabla, estos años he vendido mucha patatas de siembra, sobre todo spunta, agria y Kennebec...
> Aunque a mi la que más me gusta es la roja...



A mi también, pongo red pontiac todos los años, le gusta mucho la tierra de mi pueblo y están muy buenas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

@n_flamel casi todos los a aldeanos nos compran sacos de 25 kilos, pero vendemos también patatitas de siembra muy buenas que una caja que no pesa ni dos kilos da más producción que 25 kilos en saco... 

Te pongo el link de Clemente para que veas las diferencias de patatas... 

Semilla de patata de siembra pregerminada Clemente, variedades españolas


----------



## Karl der Grosse (25 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Siembra nabo forrajero o azucarero...
> Una de las dos...
> Los nabos rompen muy bien el suelo y la flor es bonita...
> Además puedes comertelas si vienen mal dadas...
> ...



Muchas gracias! Probaré como me dices.

Y entonces para que me quede claro este proceso lo empiezo ahora o es ya para el año que viene? Estando a finales de marzo como estamos, si siembro ahora el nabo forrajero entonces directamente en el terreno y en un mes las plantitas de calabaza que ponga ahora en semilleros mezcladas con los nabos que ya habrán germinado y crecido algo?Sin segar las plantas de nabo ni nada?

Perdona por ser tan pesado pero es que estoy más perdido de lo que me esperaba...


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Mar 2022)

Karl der Grosse dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Probaré como me dices.
> 
> Y entonces para que me quede claro este proceso lo empiezo ahora o es ya para el año que viene? Estando a finales de marzo como estamos, si siembro ahora el nabo forrajero entonces directamente en el terreno y en un mes las plantitas de calabaza que ponga ahora en semilleros mezcladas con los nabos que ya habrán germinado y crecido algo?Sin segar las plantas de nabo ni nada?
> 
> Perdona por ser tan pesado pero es que estoy más perdido de lo que me esperaba...



Primero prepara una pequeña Huerta para ti, pongamos 8-16 m2, no hace falta que profundices mucho, cebollas, lechugas, pimientos...
Tienen raíces poco profundas...

A esta Huerta le llamaras la Huerta A y donde siembres el nabo, le llamaras B...

La Huerta A la cuidarás con esmero, quitadas las piedras grandes labraras la tierra, rastrillarla etc
Este es tu centro de operaciones, lo importante es que tu huerta A este bien cuidada, da igual que sea 4m2 que 4000m2 lo fundamental es que sea la prioridad...

En la zona B el resto tras labrar y esperar que la tierra asiente un poco sembraras nabo, quizá mezclada con trébol o alguna otra como alfalfa...

De la zona B puedes hacer dos cosas, Segarla cada x tiempo, lo mejor es en floración y usar esa materia para acolchar la Huerta A o dejarla como esta hasta el año que viene y ampliar la Huerta A...


Te hago un croquis ahora aunque dibujar con el dedo desde el móvil...


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Mar 2022)

@Karl der Grosse tienes maquinaria???
Van a labrarte la tierra???
Cuantos metros son???

Por experiencia de muchos conocidos y la mia propia mucha gente se lanza a hacer una huerta más grande que lo que está preparada o dispuesta ha hacer...
Tengo amigos que de la noche a la mañana pusieron cientos o miles de metros TODOS MAL CUIDADOS y yo ni con una tercera parte de su superficies sacaba más...

Lo fundamendal es el cálculo de tu zona A donde trabajaras y disfrutarás concentrandote en ella...
Haz una lista de cosas que comes entre semana y se honesto contigo...
De nada sirve que plantes 100 lechugas si solo comes una vez a la semana...
Tomates planta con cabeza, vas a embotar???

Pon plantas que se puedan guardar, sea congelado, en seco, en conservas...
Y PREGUNTA A TUS VECINOS que se da bien...
Igual tu huerta es mejor para otras cosas, ensayo y error...

La zona B es la que quieres mejorar, allí siembra nabo, alfalfa, leguminosas lo que sea y puedes segarlas o no, las raíces segiran creciendo aunque las sieges y es lo que interesa, que aflojen la tierra, que movilicen los nutrientes y los hagan biodisponibles...
Aparte que al tener la zona B con una masa vegetal grande muchos insectos vendrán a vivir allí escarbando la tierra para hacer sus casitas o poner sus larvas...
Lo que sieges de la zona B puedes ponerlo en la zona A COMO ACOLCHADO como si fuera paja...


----------



## Karl der Grosse (25 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Karl der Grosse tienes maquinaria???
> Van a labrarte la tierra???
> Cuantos metros son???
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Exactamente era lo que yo tenía en mente, algo pequeño y MUY CUIDADO, nada madmaxista, sino tomármelo con calma para ir aprendiendo. Sembrar algo accesorio a lo que suelo comer (si por ejemplo me salen 5 lechugas un mes y como normalmente 10, pues son 5 lechugas menos que compro)

Mi objetivo es labrar poco. No tengo maquinaria, por lo que confío en usar abonos verdes y plantas que hagan parte de la labor sus raíces. Este año si consigo cosechar una berenjena ya me doy más que por satisfecho, no tenía en mente ni cosechar nada porque creía que iba tarde.

Muchas gracias por los consejos!!


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Mar 2022)

Karl der Grosse dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Exactamente era lo que yo tenía en mente, algo pequeño y MUY CUIDADO, nada madmaxista, sino tomármelo con calma para ir aprendiendo. Sembrar algo accesorio a lo que suelo comer (si por ejemplo me salen 5 lechugas un mes y como normalmente 10, pues son 5 lechugas menos que compro)
> 
> Mi objetivo es labrar poco. No tengo maquinaria, por lo que confío en usar abonos verdes y plantas que hagan parte de la labor sus raíces. Este año si consigo cosechar una berenjena ya me doy más que por satisfecho, no tenía en mente ni cosechar nada porque creía que iba tarde.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los consejos!!




No seas tan pesimista, vas a sacar y bien, la tierra es muy bondadosa...
Sobre todo lo más fácil aparte de lechugas son las vainas, los calabacines, los pepinos, las guindillas...

¿Como vas a sembrar el abono verde sin labrar?
Hay metodos pero no se yo si te saldrá bien...

¿Tienes desbrozadora o cortacesped?


----------



## Marjalero (25 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué variedad de patata me recomendáis plantar? Cuáles os parecen las mejores? Entre las que compro la más frecuente y que más conozco es la Kennebec.



Yo he plantado la mitad kennebec que es más temprana y la otra mitad caesar que es más tardia


----------



## Marjalero (25 Mar 2022)

Unas patatas son buenas para cocer,otras mejores para hacer puré, otras para freír. Yo me he guiado por estas cosas para elegir que patatas plantar en cuanto al consumo familiar que hacemos de las patatas. Kennebec para cocer y caesar para freír.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (28 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No seas tan pesimista, vas a sacar y bien, la tierra es muy bondadosa...
> Sobre todo lo más fácil aparte de lechugas son las vainas, los calabacines, los pepinos, las guindillas...
> 
> ¿Como vas a sembrar el abono verde sin labrar?
> ...



Hola de nuevo. Te cuento más o menos lo que estoy haciendo para ver si voy bien o estoy haciendo el tolili:

Para las primeras siembras y la siembra del abono verde sí que estoy labrando con hazada, porque tengo sacar las piedras (hay como un millón de ellas de tamaño mediano) y descompactar el suelo. Al ser tan arcilloso se pone duro como una roca al secarse y si llueve no drena nada. Le estoy sacando las piedras que están hasta a 20 cm más o menos en una zona de siembra de aproximadamente 1x4m, por lo que aunque sea a mano, tampoco me requiere un esfuerzo titánico. La otra zona de siembra para los abonos verdes la estoy también labrando a mano pero con menos esmero. Será una zona de 2x4 metros, ampliable si veo que me sobran muchas semillas de nabo o incluso si al final compro también semillas de mostaza.

Esa tierra arcillosa de la minihuerta la voy a mezclar con sustrato de poda (unos 200 litros me quedan) y medio metro cúbico más que tengo casi compostado en la compostadora. Cubriré la tierra con un metro cúbicos de hiedra triturada seca como acolchado, y si me hace falta más tengo 30 metros lineales de hiedra por podar en una valla, por lo que por acolchado no va a ser....

Mi idea de no labrar es para más adelante, a medida que haya hecho siembras de abono verde y añadido toda esa materia orgánica como acolchado, supongo que le suelo se irá soltando y mullendo. Llegado a ese punto pensaba dejar de usar la hazada y pasarme a la horca (si el suelo está lo suficientemente esponjoso para pincharla).

En cuanto a maquinaria tengo desbrozadora y cortacesped, por lo que se me aligera mucho la labor de triturado de todo lo que me va generando la parcela (que ahora en primavera no es poco, entre pastos altos y podas de hiedra). Herramientas manuales tengo de momento las que necesito, hazada, rastrillo... Me voy fabricar una horca de doble mango para más adelante pinchar la tierra usando mi peso, pero de momento toca esfuerzo y sudor.

Otra preguntilla abusando de tu conocimiento. Voy a pedir las semillas de nabo forrajero y otras de calabaza, calabacín, lechuga, tomate y pimiento para los semilleros y probar la minhuerta para este año. Ya que me lio la manta a la cabeza con el pedido, crees que debería añadir alguna planta adicional interesante que se me esté pasando, tanto hortaliza como accesoria tipo facelia, consueldas, cosmos...?

Muchas gracias por tu paciencia e información!


----------



## n_flamel (28 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Depende de muchos factores, si la quieres guardar para todo el año, si eres un preparacionista madmaxista hay patatas muy estables, hay patatas muy productivas, hay patatas con más o menos azúcares y demás, hay patatas de ciclo más corto o más largo...
> Y las enfermedades lo que resisten...
> 
> Ahora te busco la tabla, estos años he vendido mucha patatas de siembra, sobre todo spunta, agria y Kennebec...
> Aunque a mi la que más me gusta es la roja...



Tienes algo como una tabla donde salgan las diferentes variedades y tal?


----------



## Marjalero (28 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Tienes algo como una tabla donde salgan las diferentes variedades y tal?











Como elijo patatas para mi huerto. Variedades de patatas de siembra


Llegan estos meses en los que el tiempo nos empieza a dar tregua, y los que somos unos amantes de este clÃ¡sico de la huerta no podemos evitar empezar a preparar la tierra para nuestras patatasÂ…




piensoslago.com





Ahí salen las que vendían en la zona donde vivo.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Mar 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Tienes algo como una tabla donde salgan las diferentes variedades y tal?



Hay más tablas, pero esta puede servirte...


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Mar 2022)

Karl der Grosse dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Te cuento más o menos lo que estoy haciendo para ver si voy bien o estoy haciendo el tolili:
> 
> Para las primeras siembras y la siembra del abono verde sí que estoy labrando con hazada, porque tengo sacar las piedras (hay como un millón de ellas de tamaño mediano) y descompactar el suelo. Al ser tan arcilloso se pone duro como una roca al secarse y si llueve no drena nada. Le estoy sacando las piedras que están hasta a 20 cm más o menos en una zona de siembra de aproximadamente 1x4m, por lo que aunque sea a mano, tampoco me requiere un esfuerzo titánico. La otra zona de siembra para los abonos verdes la estoy también labrando a mano pero con menos esmero. Será una zona de 2x4 metros, ampliable si veo que me sobran muchas semillas de nabo o incluso si al final compro también semillas de mostaza.
> 
> ...



Si tienes desbrozadora, puedes cortar muy al ras casi golpeando la pita al suelo...
Para sembrar el nabo quizá solo rascando con un rastrillo puedas hacerlo, son semillas pequeñas, como la cabeza de una mosca...

De comprar semillas no se que decirte, es época buena para casi todo, es como la pornografía hay para gustos y colores...

¿Tienes alguna cooperativa agrícola en la zona que venda planta?
Sembrar es mejor, pero para algunas cosas compensa comprar plantel...

Lo del video es nabo normal, el forrajero se hace enorme...


----------



## pagesitofeliz (28 Mar 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Pues yo los riego con el agua del aclarado de fregar los platos y se ven bien.



Cada uno puede hacer de su huerta lo que mas bien le plazca, yo nunca lo he hecho ni lo aria por muy necesitado que este de agua que no es mi caso.
Anda que?


----------



## Icibatreuh (2 Abr 2022)

A tomar por culo toda la fruta este año.

Hasta 2 bajo cero aguantan, por debajo kaputt. Podria probar a regar los árboles, pero no tengo ganas.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (3 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A tomar por culo toda la fruta este año.
> 
> Hasta 2 bajo cero aguantan, por debajo kaputt. Podria probar a regar los árboles, pero no tengo ganas.



Como ha sido la helada?
Por el secarlas manchego ha marcado -3 ya veremos si no se han helado las flores de los pistachos

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (4 Abr 2022)

Ola, hamijos.

Este año tengo pensado montar macetohuerto en la terraza de mi hogar, cerca del Cantábrico. Orientación sur, sol todo el día. Básicamente tomates cherry con albahacas y tagetes de acompañamiento simbiótico y tal. Macetas de treinta litros (alguna de 25) y una jardinera donde pienso poner una tomatera bicéfala o tricéfala.

Ya os iré contando.

Los jodidos semilleros con plantulillas me da que se van a ir a la mierda con estos phrescos; algunas albahaquinas que ya habían salido parecen estar pasándolas putas, y unos tomates (que ya había germinado aparte en servilletas y enseñaban el rabín y todo) no acaban de brotar.

He puesto más remesas a germinar, las sembraré dentro de un par de días las que ya exhiban raíz.

Por si os interesa, las variedades que pienso plantar son:

Supersweet 100, de semillas compradas en el Lidl. Ya los cultivé varias veces con resultados de fenómenos.

Pepitas que he sacado de cherries comprados creo que en el Alcampo, rojos con forma de dátil, de la marca Río Guadalfeo. Me suena de otras veces que los sembré y salieron plantas normales, así que supongo que no serán híbridos.

Luego otras dos que me mandaron por correo del exótico Canadá, de la tiendorra esta a la que he pedido en varias ocasiones:

Medovaya Kaplya, bariedhac de cherries con origen en la Santa Madre Rusia, sabrosos, dulces, con forma de pera/bolso phemenino y color gualda, que también he plantado otras veces. La última fue dos veranos ha en zona Mediterránica, ya posteé algo aquí en su día, y esos en concreto me salieron una puta mierda: plantas esmirriadas y tomates raquíticos y agrios. No sé si los vendedores habrán cambiado la estirpe o serían semillas guardadas por mí de tomatinos de mi cosecha anterior; esta última opción es posible, pero teóricamente estos bichos son open-pollinated de esos y de las simientes de los tomatinos tendrían que salir plantas muy parecidas a sus padres. Tengo poca idea de genética tomatil.

Green Doctor's, según estos tíos es cosa muy sabrosa y el favorito de la familia y tus hamistades quedarán pasmadas y tal. Lo cogí por probar algo nuevo; eso de que los tomatinos salgan verdes y no sepas cuándo están maduros o no será un poco un reto y tal.

Lo que más me preocupa, y más me ha tocado los huevos años anteriores, es el tema de los hongos. Si tenéis algún consejo para prevenirlos con fórmulas para sulfatiar o algo, agradecido quedaré.


----------



## sopelmar (5 Abr 2022)

Intenta no mojar la planta riega el suelo y poda mucho, en el norte la húmedad es lo que tiene, el tomate es más de clima seco, un amigo en terraza de Madrid le salen tomateras espectacular y eso que un vago y tuercebotas


----------



## n_flamel (6 Abr 2022)

Alguno de vosotros siembra ajos? Algún consejo a tener en cuenta?? Dicen que hay que sembrar los más gordos y grandes, supongo que por aquello de una cierta selección genética.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Ola, hamijos.
> 
> Este año tengo pensado montar macetohuerto en la terraza de mi hogar, cerca del Cantábrico. Orientación sur, sol todo el día. Básicamente tomates cherry con albahacas y tagetes de acompañamiento simbiótico y tal. Macetas de treinta litros (alguna de 25) y una jardinera donde pienso poner una tomatera bicéfala o tricéfala.
> 
> ...



Sobre esto de la simbiosis o sinergias entre plantas de la huerta: ¿qué se puede plantar entre las tomateras??


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros siembra ajos? Algún consejo a tener en cuenta?? Dicen que hay que sembrar los más gordos y grandes, supongo que por aquello de una cierta selección genética.



Llegas muy tarde, se siembran en enero, y si, se escogen los más hermosos .

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (6 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sobre esto de la simbiosis o sinergias entre plantas de la huerta: ¿qué se puede plantar entre las tomateras??



Albahaca (se supone que ahuyenta los insectos, y según folklore paco y sabiduría de viejos los tomates que crecen junto a ella saben mejor), y tagetes (repelen los nematodos, y hacen bonito).

Sus requerimientos de sol y tal son similares a los de las tomateras (pleno sol).

Mis fuentes son vídeos de internec, tampoco soy ningún sabio.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Abr 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A tomar por culo toda la fruta este año.
> 
> Hasta 2 bajo cero aguantan, por debajo kaputt. Podria probar a regar los árboles, pero no tengo ganas.



Lo siento mucho. Los frutales son una gran ventaja en general porque requieren menos atención constante que una huerta. pero por contra no se puede controlar tanto cuándo florecen o fructifican.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Llegas muy tarde, se siembran en enero, y si, se escogen los más hermosos .
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Los voy a sembrar ahora, ya os contaré, tardan como 6 meses no? no los sembré antes porque esta zona es muy húmeda y temí que se pudrieran. Pero lo tendréen cuenta.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (6 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Los voy a sembrar ahora, ya os contaré, tardan como 6 meses no? no los sembré antes porque esta zona es muy húmeda y temí que se pudrieran. Pero lo tendréen cuenta.



Cada mes que pasa desde enero pierdes un diente, es lo que han dicho los viejos toda la vida aqui.
En mi zona se siembran los de las pedroñeras y los de chincon , los ponen a últimos de diciembre .
En el norte lo mismo son otra variedad y van a otra marcha

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sobre esto de la simbiosis o sinergias entre plantas de la huerta: ¿qué se puede plantar entre las tomateras??



Marijuana.


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Abr 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Ola, hamijos.
> 
> Este año tengo pensado montar macetohuerto en la terraza de mi hogar, cerca del Cantábrico. Orientación sur, sol todo el día. Básicamente tomates cherry con albahacas y tagetes de acompañamiento simbiótico y tal. Macetas de treinta litros (alguna de 25) y una jardinera donde pienso poner una tomatera bicéfala o tricéfala.
> 
> ...



Para los hongos, coge un tozo de cable coaxial de antena de TV, le sacas en hilo central, cuando el tronco de la tomatera tenga el grosor de un lapiz, pinchas atavesando el tallo unos 6 cm del cobre que te he dich, las puntas, las enrollas alrededor del tallo in apretarlas para que el tallo siga engordando. En cobre, es un perfecto fungicida y a mi me ha funcionado siempre, para los bichitos, utiliza tierra de diatomeas y olvidate de productos quimicos.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Abr 2022)

Buenas necesito consejo.

Ya que estamos en época, querría abonar el cesped del jardín y me gustaría preguntar cuál es el mejor abono precio calidad.

Me refiero a si equino, humus de lombriz ...etc

Por otro lado, para que se vea bien donde reparto suelo recortar justo antes el cesped lo más corto posible y luego lo riego tras el abonado, querría saber si es buena técnica o existe otra manera mejor. En este sentido suelo echar cantidades que justo más o menos cubren todo el cesped cortado y tras regar si ven todas las puntitas (Entiendo que no me estoy pasando de cantidad)


Gracias!!!

P.D. Hace 1 mes le eché a todo una capa de recebo para cesped dado que tiene una textura que retiene más el agua, por si fuera de interes por algo que desconozca antes de abonar.


----------



## antoniussss (7 Abr 2022)

Aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta, en nada trasplanto de semillero a la tierra el pequeño huerto que voy a plantar.

¿Cada cuánto hay que realizar un aporte de abono, en este caso siempre uso humus de lombriz? Tampoco echo un exceso, cubro 1 centimetro el perimetro de la planta y arreando.

No se si tengo que realizar un aporte cada 15 días, un mes o cómo, simplemente años anteriores le echo un puñao cada mes y poco más.


----------



## n_flamel (7 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta, en nada trasplanto de semillero a la tierra el pequeño huerto que voy a plantar.
> 
> ¿Cada cuánto hay que realizar un aporte de abono, en este caso siempre uso humus de lombriz? Tampoco echo un exceso, cubro 1 centimetro el perimetro de la planta y arreando.
> 
> No se si tengo que realizar un aporte cada 15 días, un mes o cómo, simplemente años anteriores le echo un puñao cada mes y poco más.



No sé decirte, yo es que no lo hago así, no uso el humus como abono, sino que intento mejorar la tierra cada año aportando materia orgánica. 

Si tu tierra no es demasiado buena quizá era mejor hacer el hoyo para la planta un poco más grande y echar el humus dentro y luego poner la planta, que crezca en ese humus le veo más sentido.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (7 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta, en nada trasplanto de semillero a la tierra el pequeño huerto que voy a plantar.
> 
> ¿Cada cuánto hay que realizar un aporte de abono, en este caso siempre uso humus de lombriz? Tampoco echo un exceso, cubro 1 centimetro el perimetro de la planta y arreando.
> 
> No se si tengo que realizar un aporte cada 15 días, un mes o cómo, simplemente años anteriores le echo un puñao cada mes y poco más.



Si te ha ido bien una vez al mes sigue asi, hay epocas que la planta necesita mas nutrientes, floracion frutos.... eso cambia las condiciones, por otro lado ten en cuenta que un exceso de fertilizante quema la planta y las raices.

Lo mejor en mi opinion es hacer como dice por aqui abajo flamel, y enriquecer la tierra en terminos generales con materia organica.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros siembra ajos? Algún consejo a tener en cuenta?? Dicen que hay que sembrar los más gordos y grandes, supongo que por aquello de una cierta selección genética.



nosotros en madrid los sembramos en diciembre. a finales. Es un cultivo muy facil con unos cuidados mínimos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas necesito consejo.
> 
> Ya que estamos en época, querría abonar el cesped del jardín y me gustaría preguntar cuál es el mejor abono precio calidad.
> 
> ...



el cesped es un cultivo intensivo en nutrientes ya que no para de crecer y extraer nutris del suelo y tu no paras de segar y tirar los restos a la basura. necesita abonados constantes. cuanto? depende del abono que quieras usar, tendrás que buscar info. 

si usas abonos de liberación lenta, a lo mejor necesitas aportale un abono cada mes o cada 2 depende del abono ya te digo. Son muy interesantes para el cesped porque el N se libera lentamente y es el elemento más puñetero en el suelo ya que es muy movil y se lixivia a capas profundas del suelo con cada riego que le das al cesped con lo que tras un tiempo queda fuera del alcance de las raices.

El cesped (las gramíneas) comienzan el desarrollo radicular en febrero, y el comienzo del desarrollo de la parte aérea le sigue con un mes de retraso. puedes comenzar los abonados en febrero.

al llegar el invierno es interesante un abonado rico en potasio para hacer las plantas más resistentes al frío.

y por supuesto simpre en las cantidades necesarias, a veces el exceso es tan dañino o más que la falta de abono. 

regar siempre a primera hora de la mañana para que cuando salga el sol seque las briznas de hierba y no permanezcan mojadas toda la noche. La humedad constante es una invitación a los hongos.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta, en nada trasplanto de semillero a la tierra el pequeño huerto que voy a plantar.
> 
> ¿Cada cuánto hay que realizar un aporte de abono, en este caso siempre uso humus de lombriz? Tampoco echo un exceso, cubro 1 centimetro el perimetro de la planta y arreando.
> 
> No se si tengo que realizar un aporte cada 15 días, un mes o cómo, simplemente años anteriores le echo un puñao cada mes y poco más.



con un buen abonado de fondo antes de plantar es suficiente. mezla el humus o el mantillo o lo que sea con la tierra (cava un poco) y listo. 
nosotros echamos mantillo / humus depende del año... una capa fina (un dedo mas o menos) luego pasamos motoazada, preparamos el bancal, instalamos riego y listo.

muchos años es hasta demasiado y nos pasamos por que los tomates van pasados


----------



## antoniussss (7 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> el cesped es un cultivo intensivo en nutrientes ya que no para de crecer y extraer nutris del suelo y tu no paras de segar y tirar los restos a la basura. necesita abonados constantes. cuanto? depende del abono que quieras usar, tendrás que buscar info.
> 
> si usas abonos de liberación lenta, a lo mejor necesitas aportale un abono cada mes o cada 2 depende del abono ya te digo. Son muy interesantes para el cesped porque el N se libera lentamente y es el elemento más puñetero en el suelo ya que es muy movil y se lixivia a capas profundas del suelo con cada riego que le das al cesped con lo que tras un tiempo queda fuera del alcance de las raices.
> 
> ...



Vale pero para un cesped de jardín, vosotros que le echáis exactamente (incluso me vendría bien marca del producto y cada cuánto, por hacerme una idea.)


----------



## n_flamel (7 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> con un buen abonado de fondo antes de plantar es suficiente. mezla el humus o el mantillo o lo que sea con la tierra (cava un poco) y listo.
> nosotros echamos mantillo / humus depende del año... una capa fina (un dedo mas o menos) luego pasamos motoazada, preparamos el bancal, instalamos riego y listo.
> 
> muchos años es hasta demasiado y nos pasamos por que los tomates van pasados



¿En qué se puede notar que haya exceso de abono/nutrientes en la huerta o en los tomates? (es una pregunta completamente teórica, no porque piense que sea mi caso)


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿En qué se puede notar que haya exceso de abono/nutrientes en la huerta o en los tomates? (es una pregunta completamente teórica, no porque piense que sea mi caso)



cuando tienes un ramillete de tomates, y al final del ramillete continua brotando una yema y sigue formando una rama. eso es que van pasados de N


----------



## n_flamel (7 Abr 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cuando tienes un ramillete de tomates, y al final del ramillete continua brotando una yema y sigue formando una rama. eso es que van pasados de N



Anda eso lo he visto un par de veces y pensé que dependía de la variedad de los tomates jaja.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vale pero para un cesped de jardín, vosotros que le echáis exactamente (incluso me vendría bien marca del producto y cada cuánto, por hacerme una idea.)



hace mucho que no estoy en estos temas y no sé decirte abonos... pero buscando en interete este por ejemplo.




__





Abonos sólidos con liberación lenta para el cuidado del césped


Abonos sólidos con liberación lenta para el correcto mantenimiento de tu césped | Fertiberia




www.fertiberia.com













Abono Para Césped: ¿Cuándo, Cómo, Por Qué Y Cual?


En esta guía hablaremos de las ventajas del abono para cesped, bioestimuladores, complementos y cuándo y cómo fertilizar el césped.




jardineriaplantasyflores.com


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Anda eso lo he visto un par de veces y pensé que dependía de la variedad de los tomates jaja.



a lo mejor algunas variedades son más sensibles a eso, no lo sé. pero generalmente es que la planta va "demasiado" vigorosa... a mi no me causa problemas así que lo dejo estar. Pero entiendo que para un cultivo comercial donde cada euro cuenta es importante.


----------



## DDT (10 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sobre esto de la simbiosis o sinergias entre plantas de la huerta: ¿qué se puede plantar entre las tomateras??



Pues yo sembró en una maceta los gajos chucgurrios y salen. A ver como están luego los ajos.


----------



## Zoeric (14 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer otra pregunta, en nada trasplanto de semillero a la tierra el pequeño huerto que voy a plantar.
> 
> ¿Cada cuánto hay que realizar un aporte de abono, en este caso siempre uso humus de lombriz? Tampoco echo un exceso, cubro 1 centimetro el perimetro de la planta y arreando.
> 
> No se si tengo que realizar un aporte cada 15 días, un mes o cómo, simplemente años ranteriores le echo un puñao cada mes y poco más.



El humus deberías mezclarlo con el sustrato mejor que ponerlo en la superficie


----------



## Zoeric (14 Abr 2022)

Chicos, se me ha jodido la mula mecánica y no sé si merecerá la pena ya arreglarla, tiene más años que Matusa y entre otras cosas estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar un carburador que le sirva.

He visto que las hay eléctricas, alguno la tiene? Que tal chutan?
Es para un huerto pequeñito.


----------



## CRÁPULA (14 Abr 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Chicos, se me ha jodido la mula mecánica y no sé si merecerá la pena ya arreglarla, tiene más años que Matusa y entre otras cosas estoy teniendo problemas para encontrar un carburador que le sirva.
> 
> He visto que las hay eléctricas, alguno la tiene? Que tal chutan?
> Es para un huerto pequeñito.



Yo he comprado una horca de doble mango para la huerta y va de muerte. Un conocido que la vio y tiene dos cultivadores de gasolina se va a pillar otra porque dice que es mucho mejor que esos matahombres


----------



## Marjalero (14 Abr 2022)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> Yo he comprado una horca de doble mango para la huerta y va de muerte. Un conocido que la vio y tiene dos cultivadores de gasolina se va a pillar otra porque dice que es mucho mejor que esos matahombres



Pon un enlace que la veamos please


----------



## n_flamel (14 Abr 2022)

Marjalero dijo:


> Pon un enlace que la veamos please



Antaño la conocía como "laya", supongo que depende de lazona de España.


----------



## CRÁPULA (14 Abr 2022)

Marjalero dijo:


> Pon un enlace que la veamos please



Es esta:









Horca de Doble Mango Estándar


Considerada por muchos la mejor Horca de Doble Mango del mercado Herramienta Ecólogica y de elaboración artesana Permite que penetre el aire, el agua y los ácidos húmicos. Su robustez y la alta calidad de sus materiales la convierten en una increible elección para el trabajo de huerta y jardín...




agroforja.es





La compré junto con el accesorio de rejilla para destripar terrones, usada en una tierra arcillosa y compactada que era puro monte, va de cine. No te cansas ni la mitad que haciéndolo a pala y no se te jode la espalda si lo haces bien.


----------



## Marjalero (14 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Antaño la conocía como "laya", supongo que depende de lazona de España.



Gracias. Si yo también conocía esa herramienta por laya. Lo que no he buscado donde la venden. Parece muy interesante si no tienes mucho trozo en lugar de un motocultor eléctrico o gasolina. Manual como se hizo toda la vida jeje


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2022)

Mis frutales se llenan de pulgones y hormigas que se cargan todas las hojas, se acaban retorciendo todas. ¿Hay algún remedio casero para esta puñetera plaga?


----------



## n_flamel (14 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mis frutales se llenan de pulgones y hormigas que se cargan todas las hojas, se acaban retorciendo todas. ¿Hay algún remedio casero para esta puñetera plaga?



A mí particularmente nada casero me ha servido.

Mira una cosa importante: si las hormigas suben y bajan por el tronco para "ordeñar" a los pulgones. Si es así hay un remedio mecánico:cortar el plástico de una botella tipogaseosa y ponerlo alrededor del tronco, el embudo hacia abajo, lo pegas bien al tronco que las hormigas no puedan pasar por ningún hueco entre plástico y la corteza del árbol. además hay quien impregnar un poco con el dedo untado en aceita el plástico por el lado inferior.

Hecho esto al menos en un par de días podrán llegar depredadores de pulgón, a los cuales no dejan llegar las hormigas.


----------



## Vantage (15 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mis frutales se llenan de pulgones y hormigas que se cargan todas las hojas, se acaban retorciendo todas. ¿Hay algún remedio casero para esta puñetera plaga?



Prevencion.

Pintar el tronco con cal, fumigar con agua de cenizas (filtrada)


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mis frutales se llenan de pulgones y hormigas que se cargan todas las hojas, se acaban retorciendo todas. ¿Hay algún remedio casero para esta puñetera plaga?



Tierra de diatomeas:
te pongo la primera entrada que me ha salido en google, pero puedes buscar mas ampliamente.









Qué es la tierra de diatomeas y para qué sirve


¿No conoces bien la tierra de diatomeas? ¿Sabes que se usa en muchos ámbitos, pero sobre todo en jardinería? En EcologíaVerde te explicamos qué es la tierra de diatomeas y para qué sirve




www.ecologiaverde.com


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Abr 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Prevencion.
> 
> Pintar el tronco con cal, fumigar con agua de cenizas (filtrada)



Lo de la cal es muy bueno para las orugas tambien ademas de las hormigas y el pulgon. No subiendo las hormigas, no hay pulgon, son ellas las que lo llevan para hacer de ellos "vacas lecheras". Las mariquitas, son tambien depredadores del pulgon. Si tienes mosca blanca, puedes poner vasos de plastico amarillos boca abajo untados por el interior con un pegamento que no se seca y que venden para ratones, acuden al color amarillo y el pegamento cuando se meten al interior hace el resto.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Tierra de diatomeas:
> te pongo la primera entrada que me ha salido en google, pero puedes buscar mas ampliamente.
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras, pues casualmente tengo un saco que compró mi mujer para no sé qué y al final apenas utilizó. Voy a mirar como se usa de insecticida.
Gracias.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ostras, pues casualmente tengo un saco que compró mi mujer para no sé qué y al final apenas utilizó. Voy a mirar como se usa de insecticida.
> Gracias.



El silice, absorbe la humedad de los bichitos y los deja secos.


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Tierra de diatomeas:
> te pongo la primera entrada que me ha salido en google, pero puedes buscar mas ampliamente.
> 
> 
> ...



La uso para fumigar mezclada con agua y contra los pulgones va de maravilla, con dos pasadas no queda casi ninguno.


----------



## CRÁPULA (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> La uso para fumigar mezclada con agua y contra los pulgones va de maravilla, con dos pasadas no queda casi ninguno.



Coño! Yo creía que se usaba en seco solamente


----------



## lasoziedad (18 Abr 2022)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> Coño! Yo creía que se usaba en seco solamente



Se puede fumigar si, se queda la planta blanquecina al secarse el agua. Ademas es abono foliar


----------



## CRÁPULA (18 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se puede fumigar si, se queda la planta blanquecina al secarse el agua. Ademas es abono foliar



Genial, muchas gracias!


----------



## n_flamel (19 Abr 2022)

Qué sabéis de interacciones positivas entre cultivos? Qué se puede poner entre tomateras?

Otra cosa, podríamos hablar aquí también de gallinas, patos, etc. o abrir un hilo como análogo a este pero de granja. Creo que no lo hay. Es una propuesta. A ver qué os parece.


----------



## lasoziedad (19 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué sabéis de interacciones positivas entre cultivos? Qué se puede poner entre tomateras?
> 
> Otra cosa, podríamos hablar aquí también de gallinas, patos, etc. o abrir un hilo como análogo a este pero de granja. Creo que no lo hay. Es una propuesta. A ver qué os parece.



Se suelen poner cebollas o puerros que ademas de que combinan con todo no abultan mucho y asi dejas espacio para pasar entre las filas de tomateras y poder trabajar. Yo lo hago asi al menos.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

Una tabla de compatibilidad de cultivos, el tomate y la cebolla va con casi todo:


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

Y este un calendario de siembra con mas cosas como el riego etc:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Se suelen poner cebollas o puerros que ademas de que combinan con todo no abultan mucho y asi dejas espacio para pasar entre las filas de tomateras y poder trabajar. Yo lo hago asi al menos.



Y ajos , así alejas a las plagas de insectos

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Abr 2022)

Me he cargado mi segunda azada, ¿algún consejo?


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Me he cargado mi segunda azada, ¿algún consejo?



Jeje pero se te ha roto el mango? no estara muy duro el suelo? O es que tienes piedras?


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Y ajos , así alejas a las plagas de insectos
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Lo malo de los ajos que ahora no es epoca de plantar y no coincide con el tomate, tendrias que tener las lineas hechas de antes y tenerlo ya plantado hace meses.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Me he cargado mi segunda azada, ¿algún consejo?



Pon un astil de fibra de vidrio, no creo que sea el metal verdad?

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Lo malo de los ajos que ahora no es epoca de plantar y no coincide con el tomate, tendrias que tener las lineas hechas de antes y tenerlo ya plantado hace meses.



Los ajos los puedes sembrar cuando quieras, se siembran en enero , pero si los pones como insecticida da igual la producción. 
Yo los pongo como insecticida alrededor de la huerta, .
Por cierto, hago cultivos biodinamicos, os dejo unos meses del calendario de Maria thun por si a alguien le interesa

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


















He puesto el del año pasado , sorry .
Pensé que tenía las fotos de 2022


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Los ajos los puedes sembrar cuando quieras, se siembran en enero , pero si los pones como insecticida da igual la producción
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Tambien es verdad, gracias por el apunte.
Yo suelo poner plantas de albahaca por todo el huerto que dicen que tambien van bien para eso y se hacen enormes como para ir cogiendo ramos todo el verano.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Tambien es verdad, gracias por el apunte.
> Yo suelo poner plantas de albahaca por todo el huerto que dicen que tambien van bien para eso y se hacen enormes como para ir cogiendo ramos todo el verano.



Las plantas aromáticas van muy bien para repeler plagas

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Jeje pero se te ha roto el mango? no estara muy duro el suelo? O es que tienes piedras?



Sí, se me rompe el mango y el terreno está lleno de piedras. El otro día pensé que había encontrado la losa de una tumba pero era una piedra plana gigante.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (21 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pon un astil de fibra de vidrio, no creo que sea el metal verdad?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



A ver si encuentro de eso entonces


----------



## lasoziedad (21 Abr 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Sí, se me rompe el mango y el terreno está lleno de piedras. El otro día pensé que había encontrado la losa de una tumba pero era una piedra plana gigante.



Joe pues que putada. Podrias probar a pasar antes con la laya. La laya es eso que parece un tenedor gigante. Levantas un poco el terreno y asi tambien ves si hay algun pedrusco antes de darle con la azada. Pero con la laya tambien hay que tener cuidado de no partir el mango haciendo palanca si esta muy duro. A mi me dejaron una de acero entera pero era casera, le pusieron el mango de acero porque se partia el de madera.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Joe pues que putada. Podrias probar a pasar antes con la laya. La laya es eso que parece un tenedor gigante. Levantas un poco el terreno y asi tambien ves si hay algun pedrusco antes de darle con la azada. Pero con la laya tambien hay que tener cuidado de no partir el mango haciendo palanca si esta muy duro. A mi me dejaron una de acero entera pero era casera, le pusieron el mango de acero porque se partia el de madera.



Si eres de pueblo , el herrero es tu amigo.
La mia me la hicieron con un horquillo viejo y unas reglas de albañil .
Lo tengo en la caseta , si me acuerdo le echo unas fotos

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antoniussss (21 Abr 2022)

Buenas alguien sabe que esto que plante hace tiempo y no tengo ni idea? Mierda di e que la foto es demasiado pesada...

Es como una acelga con brotes y sube un tallo largo y sobre ese tallo al final esta lleno de bolitas que sueltan mucho polen al tocarlas


----------



## pasabaporaqui (21 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas alguien sabe que esto que plante hace tiempo y no tengo ni idea? Mierda di e que la foto es demasiado pesada...
> 
> Es como una acelga con brotes y sube un tallo largo y sobre ese tallo al final esta lleno de bolitas que sueltan mucho polen al tocarlas



Será de la familia de las coles, en esta época están echando la semilla, las acelgas ahora están en estadio de crecimiento 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CANCERVERO (21 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Qué sabéis de interacciones positivas entre cultivos? Qué se puede poner entre tomateras?
> 
> Otra cosa, podríamos hablar aquí también de gallinas, patos, etc. o abrir un hilo como análogo a este pero de granja. Creo que no lo hay. Es una propuesta. A ver qué os parece.



Entre tomates se pone marijuana autofloreciente, es de mequeño tamaño y ni se nota ni bse vé, algo de olor si dá,


----------



## Marjalero (21 Abr 2022)

Entre tomates yo pongo albahacas. No sé dónde leí que les venía bien a ambas así que ensalada de tomates y albahaca con queso fresco y aceite de oliva manda en verano


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

Puse 6 plantas de pepino y algo les ha comido el tallo y se han muerto. Sabeis que puede ser? seran los caracoles?
He comprado mas pero las he puesto en tiestos para trasplantarlas cuando sean mas grandes.
El año pasado me paso lo mismo con las plantas de melon que se parecen bastante y alguna la tuve que reponer 3 veces.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Puse 6 plantas de pepino y algo les ha comido el tallo y se han muerto. Sabeis que puede ser? seran los caracoles?
> He comprado mas pero las he puesto en tiestos para trasplantarlas cuando sean mas grandes.
> El año pasado me paso lo mismo con las plantas de melon que se parecen bastante y alguna la tuve que reponer 3 veces.



Caracoles o babosas, si hay mucha humedad se convierten en plaga y se comen las plántulas tiernas en una noche

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Caracoles o babosas, si hay mucha humedad se convierten en plaga y se comen las plántulas tiernas en una noche
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Debe ser eso porque tengo muchos limacos, caracoles y caracolillas.
Los limacos ahora estan pequeños aun los cabrones.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Debe ser eso porque tengo muchos limacos, caracoles y caracolillas.
> Los limacos ahora estan pequeños aun los cabrones.



Intenta combatirlos de forma ecológica. 
En este video hay varias formas

Si lo pillas a tiempo te puedes hacer con la plaga



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Intenta combatirlos de forma ecológica.
> En este video hay varias formas
> 
> Si lo pillas a tiempo te puedes hacer con la plaga
> ...



Gracias, algunas las conocia, creo que lo mejor ahora es poner garrafas de proteccion. Luego ya vere, tengo muchas tejas asi que pondre trampas pero vaya que la plaga no creo que se solucione, esta tierra es asi creo, no es ni plaga, es lo normal.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Gracias, algunas las conocia, creo que lo mejor ahora es poner garrafas de proteccion. Luego ya vere, tengo muchas tejas asi que pondre trampas pero vaya que la plaga no creo que se solucione, esta tierra es asi creo, no es ni plaga, es lo normal.



Yo como vivo en el secarral manchego , solo veo una población grande de caracoles en años como este, que lleva un mes sin parar de llover y hay muchísima mala hierba, en años normales se ven pero muy poco.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## n_flamel (26 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor contra babosas y caracoles son un par de patos. En su defecto gallinas. Sin estos aliados toca trabajar.


----------



## n_flamel (26 Abr 2022)

Una pregunta, echo de menos el sabor a regaliz, qué se puede poner en la huerta que tenga un sabor similar? O ¿Cómo se puede conseguir "palulú"??


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Una pregunta, echo de menos el sabor a regaliz, qué se puede poner en la huerta que tenga un sabor similar? O ¿Cómo se puede conseguir "palulú"??



Aqui hay parcelas plagadas de regaliz.
Podrias probar menta chocolate que me recuerda un poco al regaliz y de todas formas huele muy bien.


----------



## n_flamel (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Aqui hay parcelas plagadas de regaliz.
> Podrias probar menta chocolate que me recuerda un poco al regaliz y de todas formas huele muy bien.



Si no es mucha molestia podrías subir foto de la planta en estado silvestre alguna vez? Para aprender a identificarla. Gracias.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Si no es mucha molestia podrías subir foto de la planta en estado silvestre alguna vez? Para aprender a identificarla. Gracias.



Es parecida a la menta normal, las plantas las venden cuando venden mentas y hierbabuenas y asi.
No creo que encuentres silvestre porque acabo de leer que es un hibrido.
Busca en floristerias o viveros, aun es epoca.


----------



## n_flamel (26 Abr 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Es parecida a la menta normal, las plantas las venden cuando venden mentas y hierbabuenas y asi.
> No creo que encuentres silvestre porque acabo de leer que es un hibrido.
> Busca en floristerias o viveros, aun es epoca.
> 
> ...



No me fastidies jajajaja. ME refería a una foto del regaliz silvestre hombre jajajaja. la verdad que no especifiqué. Gracias.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No me fastidies jajajaja. ME refería a una foto del regaliz silvestre hombre jajajaja. la verdad que no especifiqué. Gracias.


----------



## lasoziedad (26 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> No me fastidies jajajaja. ME refería a una foto del regaliz silvestre hombre jajajaja. la verdad que no especifiqué. Gracias.



Venden semillas por lo visto, se llama *Glycyrrhiza glabra*


----------



## antoniussss (26 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas alguien sabe que esto que plante hace tiempo y no tengo ni idea? Mierda di e que la foto es demasiado pesada...
> 
> Es como una acelga con brotes y sube un tallo largo y sobre ese tallo al final esta lleno de bolitas que sueltan mucho polen al tocarlas




La pude modificar, es esta planta

¿Que es?


----------



## n_flamel (27 Abr 2022)

NPI. A ver si alguien lo reconoce.


----------



## Vantage (27 Abr 2022)

He abierto un hilo en otro subforo preguntando algunas dudas sobre una balsa de riego excavada,
pongo aqui el enlace por si alguien tiene experiencia construyendose una y puede echarme una mano 






Balsa de riego excavada


Muy buenas. Para tratar de minimizar los problemas de sequia en mi huerta, se me ha ocurrido hacer una balsa excavada o alberca ,de una capacidad suficiente para poder mantener en funcionamiento la huerta durante el tiempo que el riego es necesario, para ello ya tengo localizado el lugar...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Mis frutales se llenan de pulgones y hormigas que se cargan todas las hojas, se acaban retorciendo todas. ¿Hay algún remedio casero para esta puñetera plaga?





Vantage dijo:


> Prevencion.
> 
> Pintar el tronco con cal, fumigar con agua de cenizas (filtrada)




A las putas hormigas solo se les vence con la fuerza... 
Busca el puto hormiguero... 
Vago... 



CANCERVERO dijo:


> Tierra de diatomeas:
> te pongo la primera entrada que me ha salido en google, pero puedes buscar mas ampliamente.
> 
> 
> ...





PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Me he cargado mi segunda azada, ¿algún consejo?



Palo de castaño o similar, duro y algo flexible...


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> A las putas hormigas solo se les vence con la fuerza...
> Busca el puto hormiguero...
> Vago...



Si fuera vago no me molestaría en cultivar un huerto ni en cuidar los frutales, el insulto sobra. Hormigueros hay miles en mi jardín, y no quiero liarme a llenarlo todo de insecticida, prefiero soluciones más ecológicas.


----------



## Vantage (27 Abr 2022)

Los hormigueros son el mejor arado... es preferible no destruirlos...


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si fuera vago no me molestaría en cultivar un huerto ni en cuidar los frutales, el insulto sobra. Hormigueros hay miles en mi jardín, y no quiero liarme a llenarlo todo de insecticida, prefiero soluciones más ecológicas.



He visto por algun sitio que las hormigas se llevan el arroz molido a su nido, el arroz absorbe la humedad y les fastiadia su huerto de hongos que es de lo que viven ellas.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> He visto por algun sitio que las hormigas se llevan el arroz molido a su nido, el arroz absorbe la humedad y les fastiadia su huerto de hongos que es de lo que viven ellas.



Lo probaré, a ver qué pasa


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si fuera vago no me molestaría en cultivar un huerto ni en cuidar los frutales, el insulto sobra. Hormigueros hay miles en mi jardín, y no quiero liarme a llenarlo todo de insecticida, prefiero soluciones más ecológicas.



No te he insultado mamon   

Lo que te decía es que la cal, las diatomeas y otros remedios son un poco Paco y poco duraderos, a las hormigas se la suda...

Hay trampas pegajosas para hormigas que es una cinta doble adhesiva, pero con los muertos que se acumulan, la lluvia y el sol se joden...

No uses insecticida, yo soy de tu pensar...

Si tienes todo llenó de hormigas es que hay una plaga gorda de pulgones, o que tu tierra tenga mucha comida...

Baja el Nitrógeno, aporta otros elementos y busca calidad de manzana...

¿Tienes muchos chupones brotes fuertes?


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Los hormigueros son el mejor arado... es preferible no destruirlos...



Por joder un puto hormiguero no pasa nada, todos los insectos y plantas aran la tierra y los topos, incluso la mierda de pájaro...

Una dominancia de hormigas es por orografia, desequilibrio ecológico, tierras desequilibradas...

Mucho N atrae mucha plaga, genera batallas duras y al final las putas hormigas toman el castillo...
Los pulgones son su quintacolumna...


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No te he insultado mamon
> 
> Lo que te decía es que la cal, las diatomeas y otros remedios son un poco Paco y poco duraderos, a las hormigas se la suda...
> 
> ...



Perdona, entendí mal tu mensaje, gracias por los consejos.
Tengo hormigas en todo el terreno, incluso dentro de la casa si dejo algo sucio, y tengo de varias especies: la argentinas, las rojas más gordas, unas negras y otras negras con una franja roja. La verdad es que me tienen hasta los cojones.
En el huerto se comen el polen de las flores de calabaza y a los frutales los martirizan por los pulgones. Cuando dices chupones, ¿te refieres a brotes que salen al pie del frutal? En el naranjo no salen, pero en los ciruelos y las oliveras salen bastantes y los tengo que ir cortando. Tenía un par de cerezos pero se apestaban todos los años y los pocos frutos que daban se los comían los pájaros, al final se secaron y los reemplacé por nogales, a ver si tienen cojones los pájaros de comerse los frutos.
Tengo un almendro, que también se llena de hormigas y pulgones pero a pesar de eso me da almendras para todo el año y suelen salir muy buenas.
Y las uvas me salen buenas casi todos los años, pero a veces también se apestan y no dan casi nada.
Al terreno lo único que le echo es el césped cortado y las cenizas de la chimenea.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Mucho N atrae mucha plaga, genera batallas duras y al final las putas hormigas toman el castillo...
> Los pulgones son su quintacolumna...



¿Cómo se sabe si la tierra tiene mucho nitrógeno?


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Perdona, entendí mal tu mensaje, gracias por los consejos.
> Tengo hormigas en todo el terreno, incluso dentro de la casa si dejo algo sucio, y tengo de varias especies: la argentinas, las rojas más gordas, unas negras y otras negras con una franja roja. La verdad es que me tienen hasta los cojones.
> En el huerto se comen el polen de las flores de calabaza y a los frutales los martirizan por los pulgones. Cuando dices chupones, ¿te refieres a brotes que salen al pie del frutal? En el naranjo no salen, pero en los ciruelos y las oliveras salen bastantes y los tengo que ir cortando. Tenía un par de cerezos pero se apestaban todos los años y los pocos frutos que daban se los comían los pájaros, al final se secaron y los reemplacé por nogales, a ver si tienen cojones los pájaros de comerse los frutos.
> Tengo un almendro, que también se llena de hormigas y pulgones pero a pesar de eso me da almendras para todo el año y suelen salir muy buenas.
> ...



¿El césped lo abonas con mucho N? 

Te aconsejo que el césped lo mezcles con muchas (madera) cosas marrones, hojas de árbol, ramitas, cortezas... 
Lo que uses de acolchado que sea más marrón que verde... 
La ceniza es potente, intenta hacer con todas las sobras algo equilibrado... 

En vez de podar tanto dependerá de tu número de árboles te aconsejo el doblar ramas en vez de cortarlas... 

El árbol frutal una ley de oro es que sólo el humilde, es el que da frutos(la rama que se pone de rodillas) y no las vigorosas... 

Controlar el vigor de una planta es también controlar las plagas y sus hamijos...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Cómo se sabe si la tierra tiene mucho nitrógeno?



La sociedad ha permitido equiparar la agricultura moderna extensiva con los minifundios usando las mismas técnicas y productos y eso es muy perverso...
O eres un puto crack de la química o estas condenado a arreglar problemas con problemas futuros...

En una pequeña explotación, en un chalete o lo que fuera tienes que dejar de idealizar la producción por encajar la virtud de la calidad...

Calidad a pequeña escala es muy plausible, calidad+producción es difícil y atareada...
Sacar lo que te dice la industria una idiotez...

Busca la excelencia en uno u otro sentido...
A la industria le da igual destrozar la tierra, a ti no...

Quizá no sea exceso de nitrógeno... 
Que abonos usas???


----------



## Vantage (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Por joder un puto hormiguero no pasa nada, todos los insectos y plantas aran la tierra y los topos, incluso la mierda de pájaro...
> 
> Una dominancia de hormigas es por orografia, desequilibrio ecológico, tierras desequilibradas...
> 
> ...



Entiendo la situacion. Pero creo que aun asi es un buen apunte. Y tambien me reafirmo en lo primero que dije, mejor prevenir!


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Entiendo la situacion. Pero creo que aun asi es un buen apunte. Y tambien me reafirmo en lo primero que dije, mejor prevenir!



Si, prevenir es un gran arte, pero como decía un aldeano que conocia HAY QUE HACER LAS COSAS EN PUDIENTE   

Amo los invertebrados en todos los sentidos, pero se ha de pensar a vences en liarse a hostias...
Yo tengo mil hormigueros que no sólo hacen montoncitos, sino que luego la hierba los tapa y cuando tienes que segar varias campas te destrozan el filo de las cuchillas y te hacen demorar el trabajo 1000 horas...

Yo nunca uso insecticidas salvó ortigas y otros bartulos, pero azada en mano abro los hormigueros para que pájaros vengan a darse el festín...

Me encanta ver a los pájaros picotear hormigueros...
Es como ponerle la música alta a un vecino cansino...


----------



## Vantage (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si, prevenir es un gran arte, pero como decía un aldeano que conocia HAY QUE HACER LAS COSAS EN PUDIENTE
> 
> Amo los invertebrados en todos los sentidos, pero se ha de pensar a vences en liarse a hostias...
> Yo tengo mil hormigueros que no sólo hacen montoncitos, sino que luego la hierba los tapa y cuando tienes que segar varias campas te destrozan el filo de las cuchillas y te hacen demorar el trabajo 1000 horas...
> ...



Igual nos acabamos entendiendo,
Hasta para _eso_ son buenas!


----------



## Vantage (27 Abr 2022)

a ver, sobre las hormigas no es lo mismo que esten en plena huerta o bancal elevado o macetero, que en una zona del huerto, o que sea en un terreno de frutales. Para cada cosa hay distintos metodos de prevencion y la prevencion consiste normalmente en o bien alejarlas o bien acabar con ellas antes de que se reproduzcan. Tu dices que tienes muchas (@Triptolemo ), no se que tipo de terreno tienes, pero si pasas mucho la desbrozadora y la hierba no llega a floracion, te va a saturar el suelo de nitrogeno, en determinados casos el prevenir puede ser evitarse alguna matada aunque sea con maquina en el momento adecuado. Pero todo depende de las circunstancias y de los objetivos. Saludos.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

@Gonzalor esta tabla es un poco simple pero te explicar bien la cantidad de carbono respecto al nitrógeno tiene una cosa cualquiera...
Por ejemplo el césped tiene bastante nitrógeno y poco carbono, en cambio la madera tiene mucho carbono y poco nitrógeno...

Lo verde generalmente nitro lo marrón carbono...
Por eso el carbón o la turba es negra...

Si abonas con estiércol, o restos de cesped, podas tienes que intentar tener un equilibrio...

Al principio esta mezcla tendrá secuestrado el nitrógeno y puedes ver mermas el la exuberancia pero a largo plazo ese mismo nitrógeno es liberado...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> a ver, sobre las hormigas no es lo mismo que esten en plena huerta o bancal elevado o macetero, que en una zona del huerto, o que sea en un terreno de frutales. Para cada cosa hay distintos metodos de prevencion y la prevencion consiste normalmente en o bien alejarlas o bien acabar con ellas antes de que se reproduzcan. Tu dices que tienes muchas (@Triptolemo ), no se que tipo de terreno tienes, pero si pasas mucho la desbrozadora y la hierba no llega a floracion, te va a saturar el suelo de nitrogeno, en determinados casos el prevenir puede ser evitarse alguna matada aunque sea con maquina en el momento adecuado. Pero todo depende de las circunstancias y de los objetivos. Saludos.




Una hierba de 170 tiene una raíz muy profunda y ramificada... 

No me gusta segar continuamente, la tierra pierde masa rizomatica y su vegetación cambia...
En mi terreno la hierba crece + de 170cm en verano contando toda la espiga de las gramíneas...
A veces 2 metros espiga...


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> La sociedad ha permitido equiparar la agricultura moderna extensiva con los minifundios usando las mismas técnicas y productos y eso es muy perverso...
> O eres un puto crack de la química o estas condenado a arreglar problemas con problemas futuros...
> 
> En una pequeña explotación, en un chalete o lo que fuera tienes que dejar de idealizar la producción por encajar la virtud de la calidad...
> ...



No uso ningún abono, solo hace tres o cuatro años que hago huerto, y los frutales estaban casi todos en la finca cuando la compré. El tío que la tenía antes criaba perros y tenía como 60 en el jardín, también enterraba en el terreno los que se le morían, porque cavando he encontrado un montón de huesos.
Estos años he plantado calabazas, tomates, pimientos y alcachofas, los dos primeros dan un montón de fruto de muy buena calidad y sabor, los pimientos me dieron demasiados problemas y este año no he plantado, y las alcachofas ya tienen dos años y todavía no han dado nada. Las semillas, salvo las de las alcachofas, las saco de la fruta que compra mi mujer en una cooperativa agrícola de la zona.
También voy plantando las espinacas y lechugas que vienen con raíz, y luego voy cortando las hojas que salen y me las como.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No uso ningún abono, solo hace tres o cuatro años que hago huerto, y los frutales estaban casi todos en la finca cuando la compré. El tío que la tenía antes criaba perros y tenía como 60 en el jardín, también enterraba en el terreno los que se le morían, porque cavando he encontrado un montón de huesos.
> Estos años he plantado calabazas, tomates, pimientos y alcachofas, los dos primeros dan un montón de fruto de muy buena calidad y sabor, los pimientos me dieron demasiados problemas y este año no he plantado, y las alcachofas ya tienen dos años y todavía no han dado nada. Las semillas, salvo las de las alcachofas, las saco de la fruta que compra mi mujer en una cooperativa agrícola de la zona.
> También voy plantando las espinacas y lechugas que vienen con raíz, y luego voy cortando las hojas que salen y me las como.



Las alcachofas tardan en coger cuerpo, ya te darán flores... 
Las alcachoferas al ser un cultivo de años esas las tienes que estercolar, o acolchado bién... 
Necesitan tierra fértil... 

Los productos que te salgan bien no los pongas en el mismo lugar, por ejemplo donde tenias calabazas ahora por los pimientos que te salieron mal... 

Las plagas son como las personas, si se acostumbran a tener el restaurante debajo de casa no se marchan... 

Un ejemplo es la patata, los profesionales cada x años ponen un cereal o una colza o parecido para hackear a los bichos... 
Los bichos ponen sus huevos allí donde comen pasado el invierno nacen y se dan cuenta que les han movido el bufete... 

Los pimientos a veces son complicados, pero es uno de los pilares de la cocina junto a cebollas, ajos y zanahorias... 

Si se te da algo bien, calcula lo que embotaras y o congeladas aparte de regalar o consumir y el resto centrate en lo que se te da mal...


----------



## pasabaporaqui (28 Abr 2022)

Dejo unas fotos del calendario biodinamico 2022 , por si a alguien le interesa






















Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bric (28 Abr 2022)

Perdón de antemano, sé que éste pretende ser un hilo serio.

si teneis problemas con las hormigas:


----------



## amigodemisamigos (28 Abr 2022)

Vantage dijo:


> Igual nos acabamos entendiendo,
> Hasta para _eso_ son buenas!



Buenas, llevaba tiempo sin mirar el foro y tenía perdido este hilo.

Para hormigas, pulgón y otros bichos os recomiendo tierra de diatomeas (micronizada para pulverizar y en polvo para hormigueros y nidos). Os garantizo que no tendréis problemas y es 100% ecológico. Yo se lo echo hasta a las gallinas por el suelo y en la comida. Desparasitación interna y externa por poco dinero y sin efectos secundarios.

Para babosas y caracoles enterráis un bote/vaso con cerveza dejando el borde a la altura de la tierra. Caen dentro y se ahogan a decenas. Uso la más mala del Carrefour y no se porque es la que mejor me ha funcionado (40 y pico céntimos el litro)

Llevo un tiempo recuperando una finca agrícola que estaba abandonada (800m de huerto ecológico). Si os puedo ayudar con algún consejo por aquí ando!


----------



## Blackest (29 Abr 2022)

Yo he plantado alelíes y ya han salido los pequeños brotecillos. La cosa es que ahora que han salido no se si dejarlos directamente al sol ahora que no es muy fuerte o eso es malo para la planta, ahora mismo lo tengo en el exterior, pero dandole solysombra.

Sobre el riego la riego cada 2-3 días.

¿Algun consejo?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (30 Abr 2022)

Si han nacido al sol yo los dejaría. Mantén un riego adecuado y ves revisándola, como cualquier otra planta te dará signos de cómo va. Lo más jodido en macetas es que dependiendo del tamaño y del material se puede calentar en exceso.


Por si te sirve mi madre las tiene en el jardín a pleno sol y aguantan bien.


----------



## vettonio (30 Abr 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Yo he plantado alelíes y ya han salido los pequeños brotecillos. La cosa es que ahora que han salido no se si dejarlos directamente al sol ahora que no es muy fuerte o eso es malo para la planta, ahora mismo lo tengo en el exterior, pero dandole solysombra.
> 
> Sobre el riego la riego cada 2-3 días.
> 
> ¿Algun consejo?



Consejo, no.
Te regalo una "h" para los alhelíes.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> La pude modificar, es esta planta
> 
> ¿Que es?



Nadie sabe que es esto? A ver si se colo una semilla extraña en el paquete de semillas.

Pirque una espinaca o acelga en flor ni de coña no?


----------



## Blackest (30 Abr 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Consejo, no.
> Te regalo una "h" para los alhelíes.



Las dos formas están aceptadas, SUBNORMAL


----------



## Icibatreuh (1 May 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> Las dos formas están aceptadas, SUBNORMAL



Joder, el único hilo libre de insultos y vienes tú a ser la excepción que confirma la regla.

Pero ya veo que para tí ese insulto es como para otros decir buenos días.

Pongo en el buscador Blackest + Subnormal y me salen 245 mensajes.  

Buenos días.


----------



## n_flamel (1 May 2022)

Creo que ya lo pregunté el año pasado pero vuelvo a la carga. Hay algunas plantas de huerta que se me dan sistemáticamente mal año tras año mientras otras sobre todo las de fruto (tomate, berenjena, calabacín) se me dan muy bien.

Las que se me dan mal hasta el punto de que no me compense plantarlas son: brócoli, romanesco, coliflor y coles de bruselas. Crucíferas pero otras crucíferas se me dan bien como la berza y alguna otra. Me gustaría saber qué razón puede haber tras ello, si falta algún nutriente concreto a la tierra o qué puede pasar. Me fastidia porque sobre todo el brócoli además de ser muy sano me gusta mucho.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (3 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Creo que ya lo pregunté el año pasado pero vuelvo a la carga. Hay algunas plantas de huerta que se me dan sistemáticamente mal año tras año mientras otras sobre todo las de fruto (tomate, berenjena, calabacín) se me dan muy bien.
> 
> Las que se me dan mal hasta el punto de que no me compense plantarlas son: brócoli, romanesco, coliflor y coles de bruselas. Crucíferas pero otras crucíferas se me dan bien como la berza y alguna otra. Me gustaría saber qué razón puede haber tras ello, si falta algún nutriente concreto a la tierra o qué puede pasar. Me fastidia porque sobre todo el brócoli además de ser muy sano me gusta mucho.



Buenas, pueden ser mil cosas. Tipo de suelo, riego, luz etc.

En mi caso las solanaceas las siembro con bastante estiércol de oveja y un riego al dia. 

Cebollas, judías, habas, guisantes y otras más duras las tengo medio de secano con aporte de caballo durante la producción y menos riego (3 veces por semana que me tocará subir en breve).

Coles tengo de los 4 tipos que me comentas incluyendo kale y me han crecido todas bien. Por si te ayuda las coles las tengo con tierra mezclada con algo de turba y estiércol de oveja. Riego un par de veces a la semana y están enormes. En la zona en la que están tienen sol todo el día. Ahí tengo también alcachofas, acelgas y lechugas con éxito similar.

Como consejo, si ves que tienes algunas plantas que les cuesta tirar prueba con un chute de melaza de caña tipo esta 









Arroz redondo blanco ecologico 5kg.


El arroz blanco está cultivado en las tierras de Monzón (Aragon), regado con agua del pirineo aragonés, a una altitud de 300m. Estas condiciones climáticas y orográficas dan a este arroz unas caractrísticas únicas. Un arroz de grano grande, de gran sabor, que conserva todas sus propiedades...




lasimiente.net





Yo lo llevo usando dos años y hace magia. Sobre todo con las tomateras cuando empiezan a flaquear, puedes alargar su periodo de floración /fruto 30/40 dias.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (3 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Nadie sabe que es esto? A ver si se colo una semilla extraña en el paquete de semillas.
> 
> Pirque una espinaca o acelga en flor ni de coña no?



Ni idea, sube un par de fotos del detalle de hoja /tronco y otra de arriba que parecen flores o fruto. Lo has pasado por la app plantnet?


----------



## Lubinillo (6 May 2022)

Buenas, alguien sabe como y donde sacarse la licencia de aplicador casero de fitosanitarios?


----------



## CRÁPULA (7 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe como y donde sacarse la licencia de aplicador casero de fitosanitarios?



Pregunta en tiendas/almacenes de ese tipo de productos, me suena que suelen darlos ellos mismos.


----------



## pocholito (8 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Buenas, alguien sabe como y donde sacarse la licencia de aplicador casero de fitosanitarios?




En autoescuelas lo suelen dar , luego en alunas comunidades lo dan los servicios agrarios yo por ejemplo el curso me lo saque gratis por el Ifapa de Andalucia


----------



## pocholito (8 May 2022)

Una pregunta que opinais de los quemadores de malas hierbas de ese aparato unos funcionan enchufados a la corriente y otros con gas como alternativa al glifosato.


----------



## lasoziedad (8 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Una pregunta que opinais de los quemadores de malas hierbas de ese aparato unos funcionan enchufados a la corriente y otros con gas como alternativa al glifosato.



Opino que asi matas todo, no solo las malas hierbas. No soy un experto pero eso de quemar a saco para un huerto no lo veo, otra cosa son extensiones de cereal y aun asi no se yo. Yo no lo voy a hacer, para el trozo que tengo prefiero currar mas y tener algo de hierbas aunque supongo que afectara a la produccion.


----------



## pocholito (8 May 2022)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Buenas, pueden ser mil cosas. Tipo de suelo, riego, luz etc.
> 
> En mi caso las solanaceas las siembro con bastante estiércol de oveja y un riego al dia.
> 
> ...




Yo utilizo purin de ortiga fermetanda con aloe vera triturada me esta llendo bien sirve como fungicida y como abono, cuando transplatno algo o pongo semillas en los semilleros riego con esto es enraizante


----------



## Lubinillo (8 May 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Una pregunta que opinais de los quemadores de malas hierbas de ese aparato unos funcionan enchufados a la corriente y otros con gas como alternativa al glifosato.



Para eso se usa vinagre. Y no hay malas yerbas, todas valen para algo. Por cierto, que te pasa a ti si te pones al sol desnudo? Que te quemas, verdad? Pues a la tierra lo mismo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (8 May 2022)

Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los putos *caracoles y babosas* de mierda que no dejan hoja ni brote sin comer. 




¿Sirve de algo limpiar las hojas con *vinagre y ajo* o sólo les estoy aderezando la comida?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Creo que ya lo pregunté el año pasado pero vuelvo a la carga. Hay algunas plantas de huerta que se me dan sistemáticamente mal año tras año mientras otras sobre todo las de fruto (tomate, berenjena, calabacín) se me dan muy bien.
> 
> Las que se me dan mal hasta el punto de que no me compense plantarlas son: brócoli, romanesco, coliflor y coles de bruselas. Crucíferas pero otras crucíferas se me dan bien como la berza y alguna otra. Me gustaría saber qué razón puede haber tras ello, si falta algún nutriente concreto a la tierra o qué puede pasar. Me fastidia porque sobre todo el brócoli además de ser muy sano me gusta mucho.



cuanod las plantas?


----------



## n_flamel (8 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cuanod las plantas?



Pues mira, el año pasado en dos temporadas, la segunda como en septiembre para que estuvieran en invierno. berza y repollo bien pero las otras no han crecido. aún las tego por ahí raquíticas. Dicho sea de paso la chica que me las vende me ha dicho que en esta época no se platan esas brasicáceas o cómo se llamen, que hay que esperar a partir de verano agosto y tal. Qué me puedes decir? gracias.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 May 2022)

yo te hablo de madrid... la época óptima es agosto y a mas tardar septirmbre .ya octubre es tarde y se quedan enanas....

puede ser que las aticen las babosas y se coman los brotes?


----------



## n_flamel (9 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo te hablo de madrid... la época óptima es agosto y a mas tardar septirmbre .ya octubre es tarde y se quedan enanas....
> 
> puede ser que las aticen las babosas y se coman los brotes?



quizá las planté tarde. probaré este año a plantarlas antes. Aunque pienso en algo de nutrientes porque no es normal que a su lado mismo otras plantas crezcan con fuerza. No sé.


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 May 2022)

Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.

Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...

También había pensado cubrir todo con malla antihierba pero es una superficie considerable, unos 300 m2 y me saldría carillo...

Luego el plan es pasarle la motoazada para terminar de matar las raíces. Tampoco quiero convertirlo en los Jardines de Versalles, me vale con que haya algo de hierba medio salvaje que se pueda mantener a raya con la desbrozadora pero temo que vuelvan a crecer las ortigas y demás "mala hierba" y me haya eslomado por nada.

Algún consejo para favorecer que crezca hierba en vez de arbustos, cardos, etc?

Gracias.


----------



## Leunam (9 May 2022)

Planta algún árbol de los que impide que crezca la maleza a su alreddor. A la drcha castaños


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> quizá las planté tarde. probaré este año a plantarlas antes. Aunque pienso en algo de nutrientes porque no es normal que a su lado mismo otras plantas crezcan con fuerza. No sé.



cuando se plantan en agosto/septiembre la planta tienen -+3 meses para crecer porque hace buen tiempo y cuando llega el frío por noviembre la planta se para e induce la floración--> forma la pella o se arrepolla (por el frío). 

si las plantas muy tarde la planta no tiene tiempo de desarrollarse y cuando llega el frío se para e induce la floración pero claro si no ha tenido tiempo para crecer hasta la llegada del el frío pues se queda escuchiizada.

Si otras crucíferas no tienen problemas no creo que sea tema de suelos o abonos ya que son primas hermanas todas ellas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.
> 
> Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...
> 
> ...



la grama no te la vas a quitr de encima hagas lo que hagas a no ser que uses herbicida. yo desbrozaria o segaría cada vez que se ponga alto para mantenerlo bajo control. o alternativamente comprar una cabra o una oveja. 

donde estmaos nosotros pusieron malla antihierbas y luego una capa de grava. a la grama le dio igual. terminó por atravesar la malla y coloniza la grava. si lo ves ahora está igual que si no se hubiese hecho nada. Por otro lado puedes segar la grama y hacer una pradera con ella.


----------



## Leunam (9 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.
> 
> Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...
> 
> ...



Por cierto, para 300m yo pillaría una guadaña en vez de desbrozadora.















La guadaña: tradición y eficiencia


No siempre lo nuevo es mejor. Una demostración evidente es la guadaña, herramienta casi totalmente abandonada en favor de la desbrozadora mecánica. Si preguntas por la guadaña a un tío cualquiera, …




vamonosparaelmonte.wordpress.com


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 May 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> la grama no te la vas a quitr de encima hagas lo que hagas a no ser que uses herbicida. yo desbrozaria o segaría cada vez que se ponga alto para mantenerlo bajo control. o alternativamente comprar una cabra o una oveja.
> 
> donde estmaos nosotros pusieron malla antihierbas y luego una capa de grava. a la grama le dio igual. terminó por atravesar la malla y coloniza la grava. si lo ves ahora está igual que si no se hubiese hecho nada. Por otro lado puedes segar la grama y hacer una pradera con ella.



Sí, la grama no me importa. La puedo cortar con la desbrozadora y queda medio bien, tampoco quiero un green de campo de golf, el problema son las ortigas, cardos, etc. Supongo que es cuestión de ir dándole...


----------



## Perro Viejo (9 May 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Por cierto, para 300m yo pillaría una guadaña en vez de desbrozadora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uff, muy romántico pero con la desbrozadora tardo mucho menos.


----------



## lasoziedad (9 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sí, la grama no me importa. La puedo cortar con la desbrozadora y queda medio bien, tampoco quiero un green de campo de golf, el problema son las ortigas, cardos, etc. Supongo que es cuestión de ir dándole...



Si le das con la motoazada tardara en salir todo, supongo que ese terreno llevara años salvaje.
Luego si lo mantienes lo que mas te va a salir son hierbas pero no tantos cardos etc que salen en zonas mas descuidadas, al menos en mi trozo pasa eso. Y que no es lo mismo pasar la desbrozadora de vez en cuando, no necesitaras mas el disco, al menos yo no lo he vuelto a utilizar desde aquella primera vez y 300 metros se pueden mantener bien. En mi zona me hacen falta 2 pasadas al año o 3.

De todas formas prueba con la motoazada y luego desbrozadora y si no funciona prueba otras cosas. Si es un buen sitio en poco tiempo tendras un prado verde bastante facil.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (9 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Sí, la grama no me importa. La puedo cortar con la desbrozadora y queda medio bien, tampoco quiero un green de campo de golf, el problema son las ortigas, cardos, etc. Supongo que es cuestión de ir dándole...



es ahora en primavera cuando van a crecer descontroladas con las lluvias y el buen tiempo luego cuando entre la caló y no llueva se secará todo menos la grama.


----------



## lasoziedad (9 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los putos *caracoles y babosas* de mierda que no dejan hoja ni brote sin comer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052001
> 
> ...



El otro dia me recomendaron rodear las plantulas con algo de ceniza. Supongo que no habra que echar mucho para no alterar el suelo.
Creo que en lugar de ceniza voy a usar diatomeas y de momento las tengo en tiestos hasta que se hagan mas grandes para prevenir porque se me comieron todos los pepinos y los calabacines recien plantados.


----------



## CRÁPULA (9 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.
> 
> Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...
> 
> ...



En un lateral y al fondo de mi finca me pasa igual. Lo mío está bien y vallado, pero esas fincas no las mantiene nadie, es monte y por lo visto no tienen obligación 
Así que para tener un perímetro seguro ante posibles incendios lo hago yo, primero metí un tractor con las cadenas para arrasarlo todo, una línea de unos 6 metros, y ahora lo voy manteniendo yo con la desbrozadora, cuchilla para las zarzas y luego hilo para todo lo demás, luego le meto una mano de glifosato y a correr. Con una o dos veces al año se mantiene.


----------



## n_flamel (10 May 2022)

Me pregunta una amiga si hay algo ecológico para tratar los trips y los pulgones. ¿Qué sabéis?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me pregunta una amiga si hay algo ecológico para tratar los trips y los pulgones. ¿Qué sabéis?



jabon potasico. una cuacharada sopera por litro y a fumigar.


----------



## lasoziedad (10 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me pregunta una amiga si hay algo ecológico para tratar los trips y los pulgones. ¿Qué sabéis?



Ya lo dijimos hace poco aqui pero yo fumigo los frutales y el huerto con tierra de diatomeas en agua y en dos pasadas no queda casi ninguno.
Ademas es abono foliar.


----------



## CRÁPULA (10 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Ya lo dijimos hace poco aqui pero yo fumigo los frutales y el huerto con tierra de diatomeas en agua y en dos pasadas no queda casi ninguno.
> Ademas es abono foliar.



¿Qué proporción hay que poner?


----------



## lasoziedad (10 May 2022)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Qué proporción hay que poner?



Ni idea la verdad, lo hago a ojo. Yo le echo bastante hasta que parece casi leche y deja las hojas blanquecinas.
Supongo que daño no les hace aunque lleve mucha.

Las diatomeas son como un secante natural por ser muy poroso creo y eso mata a los bichos o les hace huir, lo mismo con los caracoles y babosas, garrapatas, etc. Una vez se seca el agua queda el polvo blanco.


----------



## Sardónica (10 May 2022)

¿Sabéis que relación tiene una brújula con las semillas o plantar?


----------



## CRÁPULA (10 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Ni idea la verdad, lo hago a ojo. Yo le echo bastante hasta que parece casi leche y deja las hojas blanquecinas.
> Supongo que daño no les hace aunque lleve mucha.
> 
> Las diatomeas son como un secante natural por ser muy poroso creo y eso mata a los bichos o les hace huir, lo mismo con los caracoles y babosas, garrapatas, etc. Una vez se seca el agua queda el polvo blanco.



Más o menos? Un puñado por litro, por ejemplo?


----------



## lasoziedad (10 May 2022)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> Más o menos? Un puñado por litro, por ejemplo?



No se, creo que menos, le echo varias "cucharadas" con una caña partida que tengo en una bombona de 5 litros. Ve probando y cuando las gotas que se quedan en las plantas se vean blancas ya vale y luego tambien veras si al secarse ha quedado blanquecino o no se nota.
Hay que revolverlo bien o se atasca con los grumos del fondo.


----------



## CRÁPULA (10 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> No se, creo que menos, le echo varias "cucharadas" con una caña partida que tengo en una bombona de 5 litros. Ve probando y cuando las gotas que se quedan en las plantas se vean blancas ya vale y luego tambien veras si al secarse ha quedado blanquecino o no se nota.
> Hay que revolverlo bien o se atasca con los grumos del fondo.



Gracias!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

Para quienes entiendan el catalán:

El Calendari dels Pagesos és un almanac que inclou informació relacionada amb l’agricultura, la pagesia, la cultura i les tradicions catalanes. Actualment és la publicació en llengua catalana que fa més anys que s’edita ininterrompudament; des de l’any 1861.


A part del calendari de l’any amb el santoral i les dades astronòmiques com les llunacions i eclipsis de sol i de lluna, en aquesta publicació s’hi troba informació sobre les fires, mercats i festes majors de Catalunya, així com poesies, consells, dites populars tradicionals i un calendari de practiques agrícoles, sembres i plantacions.

També s’hi recullen articles sobre continguts agrícoles d’actualitat o de tipus etnològic o cultural, i un Judici de l’Any que reflexa, amb quartetes, el més destacable del que ha succeït l’any anterior.












Calendari dels Pagesos - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure







ca.wikipedia.org


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Para quienes entiendan el catalán:
> 
> El Calendari dels Pagesos és un almanac que inclou informació relacionada amb l’agricultura, la pagesia, la cultura i les tradicions catalanes. Actualment és la publicació en llengua catalana que fa més anys que s’edita ininterrompudament; des de l’any 1861.
> 
> ...



Puse más arriba el biodinamico de maria thun y no lo han hecho mucho caso.
Ese en catalino será una mala copia

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> El otro dia me recomendaron rodear las plantulas con algo de ceniza. Supongo que no habra que echar mucho para no alterar el suelo.
> Creo que en lugar de ceniza voy a usar diatomeas y de momento las tengo en tiestos hasta que se hagan mas grandes para prevenir porque se me comieron todos los pepinos y los calabacines recien plantados.



La ceniza no va a hacer daño al suelo. Todo lo contrario. Eso sí, tampoco te pases. Hazle un círculo alrededor para que no pasen y ya.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 May 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> La ceniza no va a hacer daño al suelo. Todo lo contrario. Eso sí, tampoco te pases. Hazle un círculo alrededor para que no pasen y ya.



Todo en exceso es malo, yo le echo posos de café, pero sólo un poco , en exceso, como todo es dañino

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bric (13 May 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Puse más arriba el biodinamico de maria thun y no lo han hecho mucho caso.
> Ese en catalino será una mala copia
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Efectivemente, llevan copiando desde 1861 el calendario de una mujer que nació en 1922.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 May 2022)

bric dijo:


> Efectivemente, llevan copiando desde 1861 el calendario de una mujer que nació en 1922.



Lo he mirado en google y al lado del de Maria thun , es algo para niños.

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.
> 
> Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...
> 
> ...



Si tienes maleza alta y sobre todo ortigas tienes una tierra decente...
No uses herbicidas, al menos inténtalo...

Todos los desbroces rastrillar y aportarlos a la huerta durante o después a la huerta...
Acolchar con lo cortado es un trabajo que ahorra trabajo...

Si vas a poner patatas o cebollas en cantidad acolchar quizá sea un trabajo penoso, pero para todo lo demás es descansar...

¿300 metros de huerta o 300 de terreno? ¿Cuantos m2 vas a usar para cultivar y cuántos para pasillos o para pasto?

Yo utilizó una corta césped para recoger la hierba, pero si andas con desbrozadora pues haces un poco de gimnasio rastrillando


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2022)

@Cuchillo de palo arrePOLLAR???


----------



## Perro Viejo (15 May 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si tienes maleza alta y sobre todo ortigas tienes una tierra decente...
> No uses herbicidas, al menos inténtalo...
> 
> Todos los desbroces rastrillar y aportarlos a la huerta durante o después a la huerta...
> ...




No es huerta lo que quiero, ya tengo otro espacio para eso. Es solo adecentar un trozo de unos 300 m2 (a ojo) que está detrás de la masía de mi tío y un campo donde ahora hay trigo sembrado. El hombre es ya mayor y no puede con la desbrozadora, lo ha ido dejando y ahora es una selva. Hay un nogal muy grande y bonito que está siendo rodeado por la maleza y quiero hacer de ese espacio un lugar para poner una mesa y cuatro sillas a la sombra del nogal y que haya hierba corta.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No es huerta lo que quiero, ya tengo otro espacio para eso. Es solo adecentar un trozo de unos 300 m2 (a ojo) que está detrás de la masía de mi tío y un campo donde ahora hay trigo sembrado. El hombre es ya mayor y no puede con la desbrozadora, lo ha ido dejando y ahora es una selva. Hay un nogal muy grande y bonito que está siendo rodeado por la maleza y quiero hacer de ese espacio un lugar para poner una mesa y cuatro sillas a la sombra del nogal y que haya hierba corta.



Pues lo desbrozas 2 veces al año y listo...
A no ser que quieras tener la campa como un campo de fútbol...

Podrias pasar un rodillo para compactar el suelo y que a las plantas grandes les cueste más enraizar...

Si siegas con cierta regularidad las gramíneas dominan bien...
Las zarzas y malezas tardan un tiempo en dar el coñazo, sólo dominan pasados unos años...

También puedes labrar el campo y sembrar alguna mezcla forrajera de trébol + gramíneas...

Eso o poner dos recintos con mini cabras o gansos y rotar recintos...


Si lo quieres para comer una parrilla o bocata bajo el árbol corta los m2 de lo necesario para tu disfrute, y el resto dejalo crecer, es bonito estar en un lugar con los cantos de cigarras, pájaros, ver flores de todo tipo...
La tierra está mejor cubierta que calva...


----------



## n_flamel (15 May 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Pues lo desbrozas 2 veces al año y listo...
> A no ser que quieras tener la campa como un campo de fútbol...
> 
> Podrias pasar un rodillo para compactar el suelo y que a las plantas grandes les cueste más enraizar...
> ...



añado un consejo de mi cosecha: las gramíneas silvestres ahora están espigadas y a punto de soltar la semilla. hay muchas especies y algunas son muy bonitas sus espigas. Mi consejo @Perro Viejo es que esperes un poco y desbroces cuando ya estén maduras las semillas que crecerán el año próximo tupiendo más de hierba el suelo.

Nota aclaratoria: Crecerán el año que viene porque la mayoría de estas especies requieren de un proceso de "estratificación" para germinar, este período lo cumple de modo natural el invierno y con ello la semilla se asegura de no brotar antes de que llegue la primavera.


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No es huerta lo que quiero, ya tengo otro espacio para eso. Es solo adecentar un trozo de unos 300 m2 (a ojo) que está detrás de la masía de mi tío y un campo donde ahora hay trigo sembrado. El hombre es ya mayor y no puede con la desbrozadora, lo ha ido dejando y ahora es una selva. Hay un nogal muy grande y bonito que está siendo rodeado por la maleza y quiero hacer de ese espacio un lugar para poner una mesa y cuatro sillas a la sombra del nogal y que haya hierba corta.



Olvidate de ponerte a la sombra de un nogal, dolor de cabeza garantizado, juglandina creo que se llama concretamente la sustancia excretada.

En sabiduría popular " A la sombra del nogal no te pongas a recostar".


----------



## Perro Viejo (17 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Olvidate de ponerte a la sombra de un nogal, dolor de cabeza garantizado, juglandina creo que se llama concretamente la sustancia excretada.
> 
> En sabiduría popular " A la sombra del nogal no te pongas a recostar".



Joer. Mi gozo en un pozo. En fin, gracias por el consejo. Jamás te acostarás sin saber una cosa más...


----------



## Greco (17 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Joer. Mi gozo en un pozo. En fin, gracias por el consejo. Jamás te acostarás sin saber una cosa más...



Ya, es lo que iba a decir, pero por el lado bueno, te he ahorrado trabajo ^^


----------



## Perro Viejo (17 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Ya, es lo que iba a decir, pero por el lado bueno, te he ahorrado trabajo ^^



Bueno, desbrozarlo lo desbrozaré igual porque está que da pena. Me ahorraré las sillas y la mesa eso sí.


----------



## Lubinillo (18 May 2022)

Estoy pensando en poner una cinta exudante a lo largo de todo el bancal/terraza y no tengo ni idea de precios ni nada. He visto en un almacen de por aquí que venden una cinta a 0,20 aunque la chica no supo decirme si era eso.
Edito: lo que quiero es cinta de goteo que creo que es lo mas barato.


----------



## Greco (18 May 2022)

Anda a ponerte a dormir la siesta debajo de un nogal, y cuando te levantes, nos cuentas.


----------



## CANCERVERO (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> No es huerta lo que quiero, ya tengo otro espacio para eso. Es solo adecentar un trozo de unos 300 m2 (a ojo) que está detrás de la masía de mi tío y un campo donde ahora hay trigo sembrado. El hombre es ya mayor y no puede con la desbrozadora, lo ha ido dejando y ahora es una selva. Hay un nogal muy grande y bonito que está siendo rodeado por la maleza y quiero hacer de ese espacio un lugar para poner una mesa y cuatro sillas a la sombra del nogal y que haya hierba corta.



A la sombra de un nogal poca hieba tendrás


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> A la sombra de un nogal poca hieba tendrás



Joder, pues está que da miedo ahora mismo. Hay ortigas que parecen avetos.


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Anda a ponerte a dormir la siesta debajo de un nogal, y cuando te levantes, nos cuentas.



método experimental y científico.


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Joder, pues está que da miedo ahora mismo. Hay ortigas que parecen avetos.



¿La ortiga no es un biomarcador?


----------



## Perro Viejo (18 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿La ortiga no es un biomarcador?



No sé. Podría ser, hay muchas por ahí. Por suerte estoy inmunizado. De pequeño me caí de la bici enmedio de un sitio lleno de frondosas ortigas yendo en pantalones cortos o y sin camiseta. Ahora no me hacen ni cosquillas.

Las pasé más putas que Caín, eso sí...


----------



## Lubinillo (18 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿La ortiga no es un biomarcador?



Biomarcador de que?


----------



## n_flamel (18 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Biomarcador de que?



de calidad/salud del terreno? lo pregunto en realidad.


----------



## gazza (19 May 2022)

Buenas, una pregunta, me regalaron unos tomates que estaban cojonudos.

Uno de ellos era como corazón de buey pero amarillo, me guardé las semillas.

Tendrá sentido hacer semilleros ahora?


----------



## Hrodrich (19 May 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta, me regalaron unos tomates que estaban cojonudos.
> 
> Uno de ellos era como corazón de buey pero amarillo, me guardé las semillas.
> 
> Tendrá sentido hacer semilleros ahora?



Clima mediterráneo o atlántico?

En mediterráneo con la caloraza que hace ya, diría que es tarde o en el límite.


----------



## gazza (19 May 2022)

Atlántico oceánico, el semillero lo voy a hacer hoy, si las tengo guardadas un año las pierdo fijo.


----------



## Hrodrich (19 May 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Atlántico oceánico, el semillero lo voy a hacer hoy, si las tengo guardadas un año las pierdo fijo.



Pues del tirón a sembrar.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (19 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> de calidad/salud del terreno? lo pregunto en realidad.


----------



## gazza (19 May 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Pues del tirón a sembrar.



Pues ya están en semillero, a ver qué tal se portan


----------



## amigodemisamigos (19 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los putos *caracoles y babosas* de mierda que no dejan hoja ni brote sin comer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052001
> 
> ...



Entierra vasos/botes y los llenas con cerveza barata. Deja un dedo por encima de la tierra que lo escalarán sin problema. En una semana los tienes llenos. 

Si tienes un Carrefour cerca hay una de botella que sale a 40/50cm el litro. Es la que yo utilizo mezclada con agua al 50% aprox (prueba solo cerveza y mezclado a ver si te van igual).


----------



## amigodemisamigos (19 May 2022)

Para los hormigueros dejaros de gasoil o inventos que jodes el suelo. Tirad tierra de diatomeas dentro y en un par de días no queda una hormiga 

Como comentaban unos mensajes más atrás tierra de diatomeas sirve para muchas cosas y con jabón potásico puedes mantener un huerto de producción decente.

Este año estoy fumigando los almendros con diatomeas por primera vez (estaban abandonados) y de momento con una pasada ya se nota mucho.

Ojo que matan todo insecto viviente, los seca. Usadlo solo si hay plaga.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 May 2022)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Para los hormigueros dejaros de gasoil o inventos que jodes el suelo. Tirad tierra de diatomeas dentro y en un par de días no queda una hormiga
> 
> Como comentaban unos mensajes más atrás tierra de diatomeas sirve para muchas cosas y con jabón potásico puedes mantener un huerto de producción decente.
> 
> ...



Para los pulgones en los frutales va de maravilla. Con dos pasadas no queda uno vivo.


----------



## lasoziedad (20 May 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Atlántico oceánico, el semillero lo voy a hacer hoy, si las tengo guardadas un año las pierdo fijo.



Por probar no pierdes nada y el tomate es bastante rapido en germinar. Aun asi guardate alguna para el año que viene que igual siguen vivas.
Te recomiendo ya que va a hacer calor que las dejes primero en tiestos para tenerlas bien regadas y cuando tengan un tamaño majo de un palmo por lo menos las plantes para que tengan buen cepellon. Una vez plantadas seguir regandolas individualmente hasta que sean grandes para aguantar el calor. En el atlantico deberian tirar.

Los mios los he plantado hace unos dias solo y esto no es oceanico ni parecido.


----------



## Triyuga (21 May 2022)

Sobre los OGM (organismos geneticamente modificados) y la agenda 2030 :

*Alimentos modificados genéticamente: ¿la próxima etapa del gran reinicio?*


Por Kit Knightly.- Para todas las personas fuera del Reino Unido que no entienden qué es realmente el «Discurso de la Reina», es una farsa en la que la Reina (o, en este caso, el Príncipe Carlos, ya que su majestad está enferma/muerta en secreto/tiene » cuestiones de movilidad”) hace un discurso sobre lo que pretende hacer “su gobierno” para los próximos 12 meses.
Por supuesto, la Reina en realidad no escribe el discurso, ni tiene ningún aporte sobre su contenido, ni tiene ningún control sobre lo que «su» gobierno pretende hacer. Ella es solo una portavoz en un gran sombrero dorado.
Es el equivalente británico del Estado de la Unión, solo que se hace con disfraces de Halloween hechos con brillantes rocas robadas.
Todo el asunto no es más que una gran declaración de intenciones dorada del Estado Profundo británico, envuelta en visón y envuelta en medallas que nunca ganaron. Es una broma, pero vale la pena escucharla.
O, si tiene un estómago sensible, puede leer el texto completo al día siguiente en el *sitio web del gobierno del Reino Unido* (eso es lo que hago).
Gran parte del contenido es completamente predecible.
Más dinero para Ucrania, con la promesa de que el Reino Unido «liderará el camino en la defensa de la seguridad en todo el mundo» . Más censura en línea a través del “Proyecto de ley de seguridad en línea”. Un registro obligatorio para los niños educados en el hogar a través del “Proyecto de Ley de Reforma Escolar”.
También se menciona «asegurar la constitución» mediante la introducción de la propia «Declaración de Derechos» del Reino Unido. Analizamos ese caballo de Troya en particular en febrero .
Pero la parte que encontré más interesante es el plan declarado para “fomentar la innovación agrícola y científica en casa” a través del proyecto de Ley de Tecnología Genética (Cría de Precisión).
El proyecto de ley propuesto (que, por alguna razón, no está disponible a través del sitio web del parlamento ) se deriva de la “reglamentación relajada” anunciada por DEFRA en la investigación genética en enero .
Para citar al Instituto Nacional de Botánica Agrícola (NIAB), la legislación “sacaría ciertas técnicas de reproducción de precisión del alcance de las reglas restrictivas de OGM” .
Esencialmente, esto vería los nuevos alimentos “ modificados genéticamente” como distintos de los alimentos “ modificados genéticamente” pasados de moda y, por lo tanto, no sujetos a las mismas reglas y supervisión.
La distinción reclamada es que la edición de genes , a diferencia de la modificación genética , no introduce ADN de otras especies. Por lo tanto, en efecto, simplemente está acelerando lo que potencialmente podría suceder naturalmente con el tiempo.
Ahora, podría pensar que esto es solo semántica, y que dicha ley solo proporcionará una escapatoria para que TODOS los alimentos «modificados genéticamente» simplemente se cambien de marca como alimentos «modificados genéticamente « y, por lo tanto, eviten la regulación. Pero eso es repugnantemente cínico y te avergüenzas por siquiera pensarlo.
Considerándolo todo, esto es bastante en el mensaje, y no es especialmente sorprendente. Lo que es digno de mención es, por pura casualidad, estoy seguro, que parece coincidir con un impulso renovado en el frente de los alimentos transgénicos en otros países de todo el mundo.
En diciembre de 2021, Suiza agregó una enmienda a su moratoria sobre cultivos transgénicos, lo que permite el uso de ciertas técnicas de «edición de genes» .
El mes pasado, Egipto anunció su nueva variedad de trigo transgénico . Hace solo dos días, el Centro Nacional de Investigación de Biotecnología Agrícola de Etiopía anunció que había investigado, y el país ahora estará cultivando algodón y maíz genéticamente modificados.
A pesar de la prohibición radical de Rusia sobre el cultivo y/o la importación de cultivos genéticamente modificados, han creado un proyecto de 111 mil millones de rublos para crear hasta 30 variedades de plantas y animales de granja editados genéticamente .
La desregulación de los alimentos transgénicos en Gran Bretaña siempre se describe como un movimiento «posterior al Brexit» , con la UE reprendida en todo el mundo por su «principio de precaución» sobre los cultivos transgénicos, y sin embargo, ya en abril pasado, la UE estaba pidiendo un » repensar” sobre los cultivos transgénicos
De hecho, justo hoy, European Biotechnology Magazine informa que “la Comisión de la UE ha lanzado su consulta final sobre la desregulación de nuevas técnicas de mejoramiento en la agricultura”
*¿POR QUÉ ESTO? ¿PORQUÉ AHORA?*

Entonces, estamos viendo un aumento repentino en la variedad de cultivos transgénicos disponibles y un impulso simultáneo para la desregulación de la industria en las naciones occidentales.
¿Por qué estarían haciendo esto ahora? Porque hay una crisis alimentaria.
O, más exactamente, acaban de crear una crisis alimentaria . Y como dice inevitablemente la dialéctica hegeliana cliché, su «problema» fabricado ahora necesita su «solución» artificial.
Deberíamos esperar ver que la ingeniería genética se presente como una solución a nuestra crisis alimentaria en un futuro muy cercano… como ayer. O de hecho, hace dos meses.
Así de rápido trabajan ahora, sin apenas pretender ocultar el plan. Escupir la respuesta tan rápido que hacen obvio que sabían la pregunta de antemano.
El 15 de marzo, cuando la “operación especial” en Ucrania tenía menos de 3 semanas, el Time ya titulaba:
“La guerra obliga a los agricultores a pensar de nuevo en los cultivos transgénicos. La modificación genética podría hacer que el sistema alimentario de Gran Bretaña sea menos susceptible a la agitación geopolítica”.
Una semana después, Veredicto publicó un artículo titulado “Mejorando la autosuficiencia alimentaria con cultivos transgénicos durante las crisis geopolíticas”.
La semana pasada, el Times of Israel preguntó:
“¿Puede la edición de genes ayudar a los agricultores a satisfacer la creciente demanda de alimentos?”
Hace cuatro días, el Manila Times publicó un artículo titulado “En tiempos de escasez de alimentos: Revisitando los cultivos modificados genéticamente” .
Hace dos días (antes del discurso de la Reina que menciona específicamente el proyecto de ley de edición de genes), el Press & Journal de Escocia publicó un artículo de opinión titulado: «El gobierno escocés debe levantar la prohibición de cultivos transgénicos para aliviar la crisis del costo de vida» .
Ayer, la empresa de “servicios de información” IHS Markit publicó un artículo sobre la regulación de los transgénicos en Europa , en el que afirmaba:
El conflicto Ucrania-Rusia ha demostrado la fragilidad y vulnerabilidad de las cadenas de suministro de alimentos a nivel mundial y europeo. En todo el mundo, los gobiernos de los principales países productores agrícolas ahora se están poniendo al día con los Estados Unidos, tanto para legislar mejor los productos editados genéticamente (GE) como para diferenciarlos de la tecnología más antigua de Organismos Genéticamente Modificados (GMO) y su connotaciones negativas para algunos consumidores, comentaristas, agricultores, minoristas, políticos y legisladores.
Y justo hoy, el Proyecto de Alfabetización Genética publicó un artículo del ucraniano-canadiense David Zaruk, criticando el «principio de precaución» de la UE sobre los OMG y pidiendo la adopción de «nuevas tecnologías» para prevenir el hambre generalizada y aumentar la soberanía alimentaria.
*NO OLVIDEMOS EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO*

Por supuesto, no se trata solo de la crisis alimentaria: dar rienda suelta a los gigantes corporativos para alterar genéticamente todos los alimentos que comemos también será bueno para el planeta. Últimamente hablan mucho de eso.
El 8 de febrero de este año, la Universidad de Bonn publicó un nuevo estudio que afirma que “la ingeniería genética puede tener un efecto positivo en el clima”
El 24 de febrero de este año, la ONG con sede en Cornell “Alliance for Science” publicó un artículo en el que afirmaba que “los transgénicos podrían reducir la huella climática de Europa” , basado en el estudio mencionado anteriormente.
En respuesta al discurso de la Reina, el Instituto Nacional de Agricultura y Botánica del Reino Unido afirmó que la modificación genética hará que la agricultura sea “más sostenible” .
Como recordatorio de que no solo estamos hablando de cultivos, sino también de ganado genéticamente modificado , en febrero, Deutsche Welle sugirió que las «ovejas climáticas y los cerdos ecológicos» alterados genéticamente podrían combatir el calentamiento global.
Hace tres semanas, Stuff.NZ simplemente preguntó:
“¿Puede GM salvar el planeta?”
La narrativa está claramente establecida: los alimentos modificados genéticamente nos salvarán a todos de la crisis alimentaria y también del calentamiento global. Además de cualquier otra cosa que se les ocurra.
No contentos con la semi-constante manipulación del negocio de los transgénicos, los HSH también apuntan a la agricultura orgánica y le dan los dos cañones.
El Wall Street Journal informa:
“La crisis de Ucrania revela la locura de la agricultura orgánica: A medida que los precios de los alimentos se disparan, el mundo debe admitir que no puede vivir sin una agricultura moderna y eficiente”.
The Telegraph culpa a las políticas de agricultura orgánica por “ llevar a Sri Lanka a un caos sangriento”
El artículo de “Alliance for Science” mencionado anteriormente critica los planes pro-orgánicos “de la granja a la mesa” de la UE, alegando que “[la agricultura orgánica] tiene rendimientos más bajos y estaría asociada con aumentos en las emisiones globales [de gases de efecto invernadero]. provocando cambios en el uso de la tierra en otros lugares” .
Mientras tanto, Erik Fyrwald, director ejecutivo del grupo suizo de agroquímicos Syngenta (por lo que posee un conflicto de intereses), dijo al periódico suizo NZZ am Sonntag que Occidente debe «detener la agricultura orgánica para ayudar en la futura crisis alimentaria» , y agregó que la agricultura orgánica es peor para el planeta, porque al arar los campos se libera más dióxido de carbono a la atmósfera.
Ya vimos «cultos» de bienestar acusados de vender «teorías de conspiración antivacunas» el año pasado, esto se extenderá fácilmente a los agricultores orgánicos y sus clientes.
NOTA: En un paralelo interesante (nuevamente, probablemente totalmente accidental), el «brote de gripe aviar» que se está gestando actualmente también ha afectado duramente a los agricultores orgánicos y de granja , con un artículo (patrocinado) de The Guardian preguntando si la gripe aviar «durante todo el año» podría deletrear «el fin de los huevos de gallinas camperas» .
*CONCLUSIÓN*

Habiendo visto cómo se desarrolló la campaña de «vacuna» Covid19, no es difícil ver cómo irá el impulso pro-GM a partir de aquí. Los cultivos editados por genoma y los animales de granja se convertirán en la nueva «ciencia establecida».
Se venderán al público como más baratos , más nutritivos , mejores para el medio ambiente y buenos para “prevenir futuras pandemias” (sí, ya lo dijeron literalmente ).
Naturalmente, cualquiera que se resista al impulso de los alimentos editados genéticamente y/o se lamente por la muerte planificada de la agricultura orgánica, será acusado de “cuestionar la ciencia”.
Comer alimentos transgénicos británicos será «hacer tu parte» y «ayudar a Ucrania», mientras que las personas que quieren productos orgánicos más caros serán consideradas «antipatrióticas» o «egoístas».
Así como vimos a los escépticos de Covid denunciados por difundir «desinformación rusa» , a pesar de la complicidad voluntaria de Rusia en la mentira de Covid, se dirá que aquellos que argumentan en contra de los alimentos editados por genoma están «compartiendo puntos de conversación rusos» o «haciendo el trabajo de Putin por él». a pesar de que Rusia está bien a bordo del tren de edición de genes.
Todo se vuelve muy predecible a partir de ahí. Los agricultores orgánicos probablemente serán «espías rusos teóricos de la conspiración antivacunas» para fines del verano.
…Esto probablemente explica por qué Bill Gates también estaba comprando tantas tierras de cultivo el año pasado .










Alimentos modificados genéticamente: ¿la próxima etapa del gran reinicio?







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## DDT (21 May 2022)

¿Habéis plantado ya judias verdes?
Yo no, gran fallo, hace muchísima calor, ya tendría que haberlas puesto.
Os dejo este enlace que está muy bien. 
Voy a plantar judias de mata baja, no las he puesto nunca.


https://www.cajamar.es/storage/documents/boletin-huerto-57-1496043811-088ec.pdf


----------



## amigodemisamigos (21 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Para los pulgones en los frutales va de maravilla. Con dos pasadas no queda uno vivo.



A mi me han salido en los almendros un pulgón gris bastante bestia. He dejado dos semanas a ver si lo controlaban los depredadores (puse pegamento en el tronco para que las hormigas no subieran a pastorearlos) pero al final he tenido que meterle con diatomeas.

En cuanto pasen las próximas lluvias le doy una segunda vuelta, pero después de la primera pasada se quedó casi limpio.


----------



## amigodemisamigos (21 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Habéis plantado ya judias verdes?
> Yo no, gran fallo, hace muchísima calor, ya tendría que haberlas puesto.
> Os dejo este enlace que está muy bien.
> Voy a plantar judias de mata baja, no las he puesto nunca.
> ...



Yo las transplanté hace un mes y medio (sembradas en febrero con semilla local), pero no se porque se han jodido todas menos la roja.

Acabo de comprar planteles hoy y esta tarde los transplanto. Como siga este calor en el mediterraneo vamos jodidos. 

Estoy tirando 2.5m2 al día y aún así hay plantas que sufren bastante…

Mata Baja se da bien si tienen espacio, vigila los marcos de plantación.


----------



## lasoziedad (21 May 2022)

Hoy he plantado calabacines que tenia en tiestos hace tiempo.
Son tan grandes ya que ya tienen pelo y ya no se las pueden comer creo.
Ahora habra que ver que tal plantarlas asi de grandes pero de esta manera no se me los han comido por la noche.
Con los pepinos y melones he hecho lo mismo porque tambien se las comian.
Eso si, he tenido que regarlas todos los dias.


----------



## Lubinillo (22 May 2022)

Por fin tengo huertaaa iujuuuu! Estoy currandome unas terrazas por estar en pendiente con los materiales que me encuentro. Uso de herramientas una azada, un hacha y una sierra.


----------



## Lubinillo (22 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los putos *caracoles y babosas* de mierda que no dejan hoja ni brote sin comer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052001
> 
> ...



Cascaras de huevo machadas en derredor de las plántulas o serrín aunque este tiene el jandicap de que si se moja pierde el efecto


----------



## Lubinillo (22 May 2022)

*"CRÁPULA"*
_*En un lateral y al fondo de mi finca me pasa igual. Lo mío está bien y vallado, pero esas fincas no las mantiene nadie, es monte y por lo visto no tienen obligación *_
*Así que para tener un perímetro seguro ante posibles incendios lo hago yo, primero metí un tractor con las cadenas para arrasarlo todo, una línea de unos 6 metros, y ahora lo voy manteniendo yo con la desbrozadora, cuchilla para las zarzas y luego hilo para todo lo demás, luego le meto una mano de glifosato y a correr. Con una o dos veces al año se mantiene.*

El mundo esta lleno de bastardos como tu, que no saben donde tiene la mano derecha. Ya veras que cancer mas rico te sale por usar esa mierda de glyphosato


----------



## CRÁPULA (23 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Soy un sucnor que no pone tildes, no sabe redactar y tampoco en cualo foro esta



Al ignore por subnormal e iletrado.


----------



## Lubinillo (23 May 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Habéis plantado ya judias verdes?
> Yo no, gran fallo, hace muchísima calor, ya tendría que haberlas puesto.
> Os dejo este enlace que está muy bien.
> Voy a plantar judias de mata baja, no las he puesto nunca.
> ...



Hasta Santiago tienes tiempo para toda clase de judias.


----------



## Lubinillo (23 May 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Sobre los OGM (organismos geneticamente modificados) y la agenda 2030 :
> 
> *Alimentos modificados genéticamente: ¿la próxima etapa del gran reinicio?*
> 
> ...



A ver si llegan los aliens y ponen un poco de orden porque el nuestro mundo se va al garete


----------



## n_flamel (23 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> *"CRÁPULA"*
> _*En un lateral y al fondo de mi finca me pasa igual. Lo mío está bien y vallado, pero esas fincas no las mantiene nadie, es monte y por lo visto no tienen obligación *_
> *Así que para tener un perímetro seguro ante posibles incendios lo hago yo, primero metí un tractor con las cadenas para arrasarlo todo, una línea de unos 6 metros, y ahora lo voy manteniendo yo con la desbrozadora, cuchilla para las zarzas y luego hilo para todo lo demás, luego le meto una mano de glifosato y a correr. Con una o dos veces al año se mantiene.*
> 
> El mundo esta lleno de bastardos como tu, que no saben donde tiene la mano derecha. Ya veras que cancer mas rico te sale por usar esa mierda de glyphosato



Ya que sale el tema, pregunto: sabéis si se va a prohibir finalmente el glifosato? Había una moratoria de la UE que finaliza al acabar este año, qué se sabe del tema?


----------



## Triptolemo (23 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya que sale el tema, pregunto: sabéis si se va a prohibir finalmente el glifosato? Había una moratoria de la UE que finaliza al acabar este año, qué se sabe del tema?



¿Prohibirse? 
Van a imponerlo...


----------



## Lubinillo (23 May 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya que sale el tema, pregunto: sabéis si se va a prohibir finalmente el glifosato? Había una moratoria de la UE que finaliza al acabar este año, qué se sabe del tema?



Lo que se es que la patente quedo libre y lo puede fabricar cualquiera.


----------



## gazza (25 May 2022)

Ya me brotaron las semillas de tomate.

Las puse en fibra de coco, y dentro de una bolsa de basura, las dejé al sol y en 3-4 días ya salen los brotes


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Para los pulgones en los frutales va de maravilla. Con dos pasadas no queda uno vivo.



¿Las diatomeas micronizadas y mezcladas en agua, o en espolvoreador?

Yo es que tengo la molida que no vale para el agua y no tengo espolvoreador, las diatomeas en frutales pequeños (lo que tengo) las echo espolvoreando a lo tonto a mano o con un bote con agujeros, y no hago gran cosa. Confío algo más en el jabón potásico del mercarroña. 

Un truqui que he notado medio efectivo como solución de apoyo provisional es el de hacer un "anillo" de diatomea en el tronco, para que no suban más hormigas.


----------



## lasoziedad (27 May 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> ¿Las diatomeas micronizadas y mezcladas en agua, o en espolvoreador?
> 
> Yo es que tengo la molida que no vale para el agua y no tengo espolvoreador, las diatomeas en frutales pequeños (lo que tengo) las echo espolvoreando a lo tonto a mano o con un bote con agujeros, y no hago gran cosa. Confío algo más en el jabón potásico del mercarroña.
> 
> Un truqui que he notado medio efectivo como solución de apoyo provisional es el de hacer un "anillo" de diatomea en el tronco, para que no suban más hormigas.



Yo la mezclo si, no se como es la molida, la mia es polvo. No se si podras molerla y luego cribarla para mezclarla, es una pasada o dos.
Igual se puede hacer hasta con un pulverizador del chino si son arboles pequeños.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 May 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Yo la mezclo si, no se como es la molida, la mia es polvo. No se si podras molerla y luego cribarla para mezclarla, es una pasada o dos.
> Igual se puede hacer hasta con un pulverizador del chino si son arboles pequeños.



Ambas son en polvo, la molida digamos que tiene el grano más gordo y te puede atascar el pulverizador (me ha pasado), la micronizada se supone que no, no la he probado. Más o menos vale lo mismo el saco de 20 kg micronizada que el de 25 molida.


----------



## CANCERVERO (27 May 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hasta Santiago tienes tiempo para toda clase de judias.



Siempre en luna nueva/ cuarto creciente.


----------



## lasoziedad (28 May 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Ambas son en polvo, la molida digamos que tiene el grano más gordo y te puede atascar el pulverizador (me ha pasado), la micronizada se supone que no, no la he probado. Más o menos vale lo mismo el saco de 20 kg micronizada que el de 25 molida.



Tambien se atasca si echas mucho y no lo revuelves bien pero vamos se mezcla bien.
Por cierto, se me comian las fresas cuando estaban para coger y probe a fumigar toda la zona con las diatomeas y creo que funciona, el otro dia no vi ni un bicho. Todavia tengo que seguir probando pero creo que ya no se las comen. Deje todo bien blanco.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (29 May 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Estoy hasta los mismísimos de los putos *caracoles y babosas* de mierda que no dejan hoja ni brote sin comer.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052001
> 
> ...



Con las babosas no te puedo ayudar, pero con los caracoles si. Solo tienes que mojar bien mojado todo o esperar un dia de lluvia y entonces:







Con decirte que yo no los mato, porque los estoy engordando para la "matanza"


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (29 May 2022)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Hola. A ver si me echáis un cable. Quiero recuperar una zona de maleza y transformarla en algo más civilizado. Actualmente es una auténtica jungla con ortigas de metro y medio, grama, cardos, arbustos... Un infierno.
> 
> Ayer estuve desbrozando lo más gordo con el disco, que quedó para el arrastre. Cuando se seque lo cortado volveré a darle con la desbrozadora para dejarlo todo lo más a ras del suelo posible. Pero luego, qué hago? Le hecho herbicida? Sí, ya sé que es tóxico, antiecológico y demás, no es que me guste la idea, pero a grandes males, grandes remedios...
> 
> ...









Arrasan con las hierbas y te dan huevos. ¿Qué mas quieres? Yo las tengo está tarde desbrozando una zona que se me había llenado de hierbajos. Eso si, si tienes huerto protégelo o te desaparecerá


----------



## Perro Viejo (29 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Arrasan con las hierbas y te dan huevos. ¿Qué mas quieres? Yo las tengo está tarde desbrozando una zona que se me había llenado de hierbajos. Eso si, si tienes huerto protégelo o te desaparecerá



Sí, el problema es que no las puedo meter ahí y ya tengo un gallinero. Además desbrozar lo tengo que hacer iguaal. Pero gracias por el consejo.


----------



## llaveenmano (1 Jun 2022)

Buenos días. Envidia sana de que tengais calor, pero quizas sea mucho psra ciertas plantas. Por escandinavia frio y lluvia, la temperatura nocturna empieza a estar por 8 grados desde apenas una semana, y ha helado perjudicando las patatas tempranas que tengo, pero fue muy al principio y ua se recuperan. Todas las plantas que necesitan temperatura van muy despacio y todavia estan en macetas dentro del invernadero, donde si tengo tomates y guindillas que van mejor. Guisantes y coles les gusta este tiempo, hay cosas que funcionan muy bien y no hay apenas que oreocuparse de regar.
Consulta a todos que cultivais coles, como protegen contra plagas como polilla mosca o mariposa de la col? Yo cubro con malla anti insectos con mas o menos exito. 
Um saludo buenos ratos en la huerta y buenas cosechas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (8 Jun 2022)

llaveenmano dijo:


> Buenos días. Envidia sana de que tengais calor, pero quizas sea mucho psra ciertas plantas. Por escandinavia frio y lluvia, la temperatura nocturna empieza a estar por 8 grados desde apenas una semana, y ha helado perjudicando las patatas tempranas que tengo, pero fue muy al principio y ua se recuperan. Todas las plantas que necesitan temperatura van muy despacio y todavia estan en macetas dentro del invernadero, donde si tengo tomates y guindillas que van mejor. Guisantes y coles les gusta este tiempo, hay cosas que funcionan muy bien y no hay apenas que oreocuparse de regar.
> Consulta a todos que cultivais coles, como protegen contra plagas como polilla mosca o mariposa de la col? Yo cubro con malla anti insectos con mas o menos exito.
> Um saludo buenos ratos en la huerta y buenas cosechas.



Si no tienes muchas plantas y tienes tiempo a ojo y con la mano. Las puestas están en el envés de las hojas. y si no las ves en cuanto nazcan vas a ver los mordiscos en las hojas así que las buscas por la planta y las quitas.

Si tienes muchas o no tienes tiempo ni ganas, bacillus thuringiensis aplica cada 15 días en la época que eclosionan las orugas y todas fulminadas.


----------



## gazza (8 Jun 2022)

Les eché un chorro de agua, en plan que quede húmedo, pero sin pasarse.


----------



## Baubens2 (11 Jun 2022)

Es verdad que la ceniza de poda de Higueras es buena para la tierra donde hay sandía que las infla de volumen?


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Es verdad que la ceniza de poda de Higueras es buena para la tierra donde hay sandía que las infla de volumen?



Ni idea el caso concreto pero la ceniza generalmente aporta mucho y siempre es buena.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

Alguno de aquí seguramente además de huerta tengáis gallinas: ¿qué raza de gallina me recomendáis?

Tengo la opción relativamente fácil de brahma y azul extremeña. Qué tal razas son?


----------



## Icibatreuh (13 Jun 2022)

Como se pueden proteger las plantas? Habrá que ponerles sombrillas?


,AEMET da 44 °C para el viernes en Zaragoza y Lérida, 43 en Bilbao, 41 en Logroño y Pamplona. Como lo lleváis?


----------



## csainz (14 Jun 2022)

En los invernaderos se blanquea el plástico para dar sombra.


----------



## nosomosnada (20 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ni idea el caso concreto pero la ceniza generalmente aporta mucho y siempre es buena.



La ceniza aporta sobre todo carbonatos, y un pH muy elevado, por lo que en buena parte de la península lo único que hace la ceniza es acrecentar el problema de la "alcalinidad" de la tierra. 

Otra cosa es en zonas lluviosas y/o con tierras ácidas, donde puede ayudar a mejorar la fertilidad con el calcio y subir el pH.

Obviamente, si tienes cenizas y las echas a la tierra, estás realizando un aporte de nutrientes como el potasio (aunque no sean del todo aprovechables) y ayudas a frenar a las babosas y caracoles, pero quizás sea mejor echarlo al compost (es lo que yo hago), donde se puede corregir en cierta medida el pH antes de echarlo en la tierra y provocar aún más problemas relacionados con la clorosis en plantas sensibles, por ejemplo.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

Tengo una duda sobre asociación de cultivos tras ver numerosos videos del canal de la Huertina de Toni.

Da la impresión de que para cada planta, por ejemplo, un calabacin, llena en forma de simbolo + (Delante, detras, derecha e izquierda) el cultivo asociado, por ejemplo, zanahoria, y que las distancias son muy cortas. (Puede ser un efecto visual).


Entonces, si el calabacín necesita 70 cm de espacio entre calabacines de la línea y entre líneas, ¿Pondría estas zanahorias a su alrededor con una distancia minima con la planta del calabacin de 70cm?, ¿O si la zanahoria solo necesita 10 cm de separación, podría ponerlos a partir de 10 cm de separación con la planta del calabacin?


Claro yo no tengo mucho espacio, por lo que no es lo mismo poner 1 calabacín..... 70cm de separación.....zanahoria.....otros 70cm de separación otro calabacin, (en total 1,4 metros de separacion entre calabacines) que:

1 calabacin..... Zanahoria me lo invento a 30cm...... otros 40cm de separación otro calabacin (En total suman 70cm entre calabacines)


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Tengo una duda sobre asociación de cultivos tras ver numerosos videos del canal de la Huertina de Toni.
> 
> Da la impresión de que para cada planta, por ejemplo, un calabacin, llena en forma de simbolo + (Delante, detras, derecha e izquierda) el cultivo asociado, por ejemplo, zanahoria, y que las distancias son muy cortas. (Puede ser un efecto visual).
> 
> ...



Si tienes espacio no te compliques mucho... 
Asocia dos o tres cosas de raíces diferentes... 
Piensa en las raíces como un bosque subterráneo donde tienen que cohabitar arbustos y arboles de diferentes formas y tamaños... 

Haz hileras diferentes juntas, pero no te lies a mezclarlas, a no ser que sean lechugas o así... 

Las lechugas por ejemplo puedes ponerlas junto a berzas y otro tipo de crucíferas puesto que cosecharas antes las lechugas...


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si tienes espacio no te compliques mucho...
> Asocia dos o tres cosas de raíces diferentes...
> Piensa en las raíces como un bosque subterráneo donde tienen que cohabitar arbustos y arboles de diferentes formas y tamaños...
> 
> ...



Ya pero yo es al contrario, no tengo espacio, por lo que necesaria saber, por ejemplo, y me lo invento, cuando espacio tengo que dejar en un calabacin, para ponerle zanahorias alrededor, mas luego el espacio del siguiente calabacin frente a las zanahorias que he puesto cerca del primero.

y quien dice zanahorias, pues dice cebollas, ajos, y cosas pequeñas.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya pero yo es al contrario, no tengo espacio, por lo que necesaria saber, por ejemplo, y me lo invento, cuando espacio tengo que dejar en un calabacin, para ponerle zanahorias alrededor, mas luego el espacio del siguiente calabacin frente a las zanahorias que he puesto cerca del primero.
> 
> y quien dice zanahorias, pues dice cebollas, ajos, y cosas pequeñas.



El calabacín te sombreara mucho cebollas, zanahorias etc...
Pon cebollas y zanahorias junto a plantas de parecido porte...

Si tienes poco espacio, te había entiendo mal, pon todo mezclado pero sin exagerar, piensa en que las plantas necesitan, su exposición al sol y su tierra, pero tranquilamente puedes ponerlas a 5-15 cm dependiendo de la especie...

Es como en un Pinar, tu piensa en la densidad inicial por hectárea, al principio son muchos pinos, y la competencia es brutal, pero eso estimula los fustes rectos, luego se entresacan y esa madera se aprovecha...
Después pasan años y se hace alguna otra entresacan...

Tu en tu cultivo, mezcla cosas de un mes dos meses, rabanitos, lechugas etc con cultivos de 3-4 meses con cultivos de 6-7 meses con anuales incluso bianuales...

La cosa es que en vez de malas hierbas tengas hortícolas de rápido crecimiento...


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El calabacín te sombreara mucho cebollas, zanahorias etc...
> Pon cebollas y zanahorias junto a plantas de parecido porte...
> 
> Si tienes poco espacio, te había entiendo mal, pon todo mezclado pero sin exagerar, piensa en que las plantas necesitan, su exposición al sol y su tierra, pero tranquilamente puedes ponerlas a 5-15 cm dependiendo de la especie...
> ...



Pues es que mi plantacion basica son tomateras, calabacines, pimientos y berenjenas, osea con necesidades de espacio y de gran porte, por lo que solo tengo espacio para mezclar con cosas de porte pequeño.


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

Otro asunto, porque este es mi primer año de "cultivo".

Acabo de recoger ya los primeros tomates, Marmader. la cuestion ha sido esta:

-Primero, aun manteniendo, podando y quitando chupones, la planta se ha hecho muy muy muy bestia, pudiera ser que haya aportado demasiado humus de lombriz. Primero ha sacado dentro de ella un peloton de 12 tomates en ramillete todos pegados.

Hoy ya estaban bastante anaranjados y he tocado algunos y estaban blandos, por lo que he procedido a quitarlo.

Sin embargo estaba acido todavía, le quedaba por hacer, pero a la vez estaba muy blandurrio.

Solo se me ocurre que al estar en "pelota", se hayan apretujao los unos con los otros y algunos estén blandos de ese contacto entre todos, pero no porque estén ya para comer.

Como el resto ya han quedado separados, voy a esperar a ver si toman el color más rojizo, porque la verdad es que no estaba muy bueno.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues es que mi plantacion basica son tomateras, calabacines, pimientos y berenjenas, osea con necesidades de espacio y de gran porte, por lo que solo tengo espacio para mezclar con cosas de porte pequeño.




Entonces pon puerros, chirivia, nabos, acelgas, perejil, apio...

Pon cosas que tarden en crecer y que no te importe si crecen o no...

Poner coliflores no, poner lechugas o cosas de repollo te parecerán demasiado pequeñas...


En cambio plantas tipo puerro, tipo chirivia puedes mantenerlas estáticas creciendo a su ritmo sin que se vayan a flor, y cuando las tomates no den más ellas crecerán sin la sombra de esta...
Pon debajo cosas que se cosechen en otoño invierno...


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (23 Jun 2022)

Tengo unas tomateras con podredumbre picual y tengo la sospecha fuerte de que es por falta de calcio disponible.

Sé que la tierra de diatomeas es rica en calcio y muy buena tanto en el suelo en polvo como pulverizada diluida en agua.

Pero mi duda es, ¿sabéis si las tomateras absorberían ese calcio de forma foliar o en el riego?

No quiero que se me eche a perder todo el curro del huerto con las tomateras que no es poco!!


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (24 Jun 2022)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Para los hormigueros dejaros de gasoil o inventos que jodes el suelo. Tirad tierra de diatomeas dentro y en un par de días no queda una hormiga



¿En polvo? Yo he tirado dentro de un hormiguero pero no mueren las hijas de puta. Sí que probé con un pulverizador tierra de diatomeas diluida en agua a rociarlas por donde pasaban y se quedaban moñecas al instante. 

Pero lo que es echar tierra de diatomeas en el hormiguero sentí que no hizo absolutamente nada. Ahí sigue le puto hormiguero. Tengo millones de éstos, por cierto. Es brutal... Tengo especies de hormigas para dar y para regalar.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (24 Jun 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> En la flora autóctona tienes un montón. Puedes empezar por un seto de lentiscos, o incluso algún arbusto pinchoso, que además te dará seguridad, como el azufaifo.
> 
> En cuanto a arboles, aparte de los tipicos cipreses, tienes unos cuantos también.
> 
> Pon en un buscador "flora autóctona ornamental mallorca" y te dará ideas.



Ojo con los cipreses que a las avispas les gosta mucho, te lo digo yo que tengo varios.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya pero yo es al contrario, no tengo espacio, por lo que necesaria saber, por ejemplo, y me lo invento, cuando espacio tengo que dejar en un calabacin, para ponerle zanahorias alrededor, mas luego el espacio del siguiente calabacin frente a las zanahorias que he puesto cerca del primero.
> 
> y quien dice zanahorias, pues dice cebollas, ajos, y cosas pequeñas.



Al calabacin dale sitio, se hacen enormes, no quiero llevar la contraria al de la huerta de Toni pero los pondria a un metro entre ellos. De poner algo como dices pondria justo en los huecos que quedan a los lados, no entre los calabacines y aun asi no se que hueco tendras luego cuando se hagan grandes. Yo probaria un año solo el calabacin para que veas y luego el año que viene ya te haces una idea de lo que podras hacer. A mi el primer año me paso que los puse muy juntos, hay que darle espacio y merece la pena porque producen mucho y son faciles.


----------



## lasoziedad (25 Jun 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo unas tomateras con podredumbre picual y tengo la sospecha fuerte de que es por falta de calcio disponible.
> 
> Sé que la tierra de diatomeas es rica en calcio y muy buena tanto en el suelo en polvo como pulverizada diluida en agua.
> 
> ...



No se si lo aprovecharan pero el año pasado fumigue con diatomeas las tomateras y no les paso nada. Puedes probar en algunas y luego comparas.
Este año he fumigado las fresas y parece que si han crecido mucho pero igual es por el calor que ha hecho.


----------



## n_flamel (25 Jun 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al calabacin dale sitio, se hacen enormes, no quiero llevar la contraria al de la huerta de Toni pero los pondria a un metro entre ellos. De poner algo como dices pondria justo en los huecos que quedan a los lados, no entre los calabacines y aun asi no se que hueco tendras luego cuando se hagan grandes. Yo probaria un año solo el calabacin para que veas y luego el año que viene ya te haces una idea de lo que podras hacer. A mi el primer año me paso que los puse muy juntos, hay que darle espacio y merece la pena porque producen mucho y son faciles.



Completamente de acuerdo, yo los pongo en el perímetro exterior porque así, como crecen y sombrean el suelo ayudan a mantener a raya a las malas hierbas.


----------



## n_flamel (25 Jun 2022)

Para huevos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Para huevos.



Yo tengo las típicas marrones y ahora ponen todos los días. Las mas antiguas ponen unos huevos enormes. En muda dejan de poner.

Y yo les doy pienso para ponedoras y además las dejo sueltas para que se coman las hierbas. Solo que hay que vigilar el huerto que no se coman las plantas o que no escarben y te las arranquen.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (27 Jun 2022)

lasoziedad dijo:


> Al calabacin dale sitio, se hacen enormes, no quiero llevar la contraria al de la huerta de Toni pero los pondria a un metro entre ellos. De poner algo como dices pondria justo en los huecos que quedan a los lados, no entre los calabacines y aun asi no se que hueco tendras luego cuando se hagan grandes. Yo probaria un año solo el calabacin para que veas y luego el año que viene ya te haces una idea de lo que podras hacer. A mi el primer año me paso que los puse muy juntos, hay que darle espacio y merece la pena porque producen mucho y son faciles.



El año pasado puse 8 plantas, este año he puesto 6 para darles mas espacio.......y lo han ocupado todo. La planta de calabacín crece mucho y necesita espacio, pero ya estamos recogiendo y con 6 plantas vamos a tener de sobras. Tenemos para nosotros y para regalar a la familia


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jul 2022)

Se me han echado las tomateras a perder por la semana de lluvias que hubo. hongos. les ha salido una mancha marón que ha ido trepando por el tronco y pochando toda la planta. supongo que mildiu o algo así, no distingo. Estaban llenas de tomates verdes, iban muy bien. Vaya palo. 

qué sería mejor echar? azufre o cobre?


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jul 2022)

Sabéis si se puede conseguir alcaparra para cultivar? habéis visto alguna vez que se venda?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (3 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Se me han echado las tomateras a perder por la semana de lluvias que hubo. hongos. les ha salido una mancha marón que ha ido trepando por el tronco y pochando toda la planta. supongo que mildiu o algo así, no distingo. Estaban llenas de tomates verdes, iban muy bien. Vaya palo.
> 
> qué sería mejor echar? azufre o cobre?




Para hongos yo tiraría cobre.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Jul 2022)

No es así. Tienes en la Comunidad de Madrid y concretamente la Finca El Encin en Meco que tienen reserva de razas puras de aves autoctonas. Hace algunos Años regalaban las que les sobraban. Yo las tuve de regalo, no ponian todos los dias, pero eran las gallinas y gallos que conocí en mi pueblo cuando era un crio(sobre los años 60 del siglo pasado) pero eran una belleza. Entonces no habia váteres, salias a cagar al campo y las gallinas iban detrás de ti a picar la mierda.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo unas tomateras con podredumbre picual y tengo la sospecha fuerte de que es por falta de calcio disponible.
> 
> Sé que la tierra de diatomeas es rica en calcio y muy buena tanto en el suelo en polvo como pulverizada diluida en agua.
> 
> ...



donde? es raro que aquí tengas deficiencias de calcio en el suelo. como riegas?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (5 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> donde? es raro que aquí tengas deficiencias de calcio en el suelo. como riegas?



Por el sur de Albacete. Riego por goteo


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Por el sur de Albacete. Riego por goteo



albacete, agua durilla imagino osea que de calcio vas a tope. como riegas es cuanto? cuantas veces? 
el calcio no llega a los frutos por que la planta está pasando sed, y como las hojas tienen más estomas que los frutos chupan más del agua por la transpiración y el calcio del agua termina allí en vez de en los frutos, o peor que la planta cierre estomas porque se vea escasa de agua.

lo mejor para evitar lo que te pasa es mantener una humedad consistente en la tierra, que no haya intervalos de seco/humedo... nosotros regamos 2 veces al dia mañana y tarde con tuberia exudante durante 15 minutos pero claro, depende del caudal de agua que tengas.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (5 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> albacete, agua durilla imagino osea que de calcio vas a tope. como riegas es cuanto? cuantas veces?
> el calcio no llega a los frutos por que la planta está pasando sed, y como las hojas tienen más estomas que los frutos chupan más del agua por la transpiración y el calcio del agua termina allí en vez de en los frutos, o peor que la planta cierre estomas porque se vea escasa de agua.
> 
> lo mejor para evitar lo que te pasa es mantener una humedad consistente en la tierra, que no haya intervalos de seco/humedo... nosotros regamos 2 veces al dia mañana y tarde con tuberia exudante durante 15 minutos pero claro, depende del caudal de agua que tengas.



Claro, se me olvidaba una cosa importante. Riego con agua de pozo que se recoge de las lluvias, no es agua corriente del grifo.

Regar regamos cada 2 días porque ahora mismo no estamos viviendo allí y nos pilla un pelín lejos como para ir todos los días. Me cuadra bastante tu explicación. Salvo los fines de semana que ahí sí regamos media hora por la mañana y media hora por la tarde. Riego por goteo de unos 2,1l/h


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Jul 2022)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Como se pueden proteger las plantas? Habrá que ponerles sombrillas?
> 
> 
> ,AEMET da 44 °C para el viernes en Zaragoza y Lérida, 43 en Bilbao, 41 en Logroño y Pamplona. Como lo lleváis?



¿Tienes tejas viejas de cerámica? Si es para plantas jóvenes van de cine así




Si es para plantas más grandes, descuida que ya se buscarán la vida. Yo en los días muy muy duros doy el riego gordo de la tarde y una refrescadita al amanecer. Sí, soy de la vieja escuela, manguera en mano, cigarro entre los labios y el arradio sonando mientras riego.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (5 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> ¿En polvo? Yo he tirado dentro de un hormiguero pero no mueren las hijas de puta. Sí que probé con un pulverizador tierra de diatomeas diluida en agua a rociarlas por donde pasaban y se quedaban moñecas al instante.
> 
> Pero lo que es echar tierra de diatomeas en el hormiguero sentí que no hizo absolutamente nada. Ahí sigue le puto hormiguero. Tengo millones de éstos, por cierto. Es brutal... Tengo especies de hormigas para dar y para regalar.



Hay que ser constante...Las diatomeas ayudan, pero no son una nuke contra las hormigas, lo bueno es que es un tratamiento bastante seguro y repetirlo más allá de ser un coñazo no tiene demasiados riesgos. Las diatomeas lo que tienen es que se cargan a lo que pillan en el momento, luego se humedece la tierra por el rocío o pasan tantas que abren senderos "limpios" para ellas (esto lo veo en un tronco de laurel al que le "pinté" un anillo) y deja de hacer efecto. 

Yo les echo una buena capa dentro y alrededor de la boca del hormiguero, si veo que al día siguiente siguen saliendo le doy un repasillo. lo siguiente es cavar y volver a echar mientras huyen de la tierra removida, ahí sí que no las vuelves a ver...Hasta el siguiente hormiguero. La gracia es no quedarse en la boca del hormiguero, sino dejar su interior lo más expuesto posible, tus diatomeas y la pérdida de humedad las espantarán. No vas a tener un huerto sin hormigas nunca (diría que por suerte, ellas también hacen su trabajo), con tenerlas bajo control basta.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Claro, se me olvidaba una cosa importante. Riego con agua de pozo que se recoge de las lluvias, no es agua corriente del grifo.
> 
> Regar regamos cada 2 días porque ahora mismo no estamos viviendo allí y nos pilla un pelín lejos como para ir todos los días. Me cuadra bastante tu explicación. Salvo los fines de semana que ahí sí regamos media hora por la mañana y media hora por la tarde. Riego por goteo de unos 2,1l/h



Creo que más que carencia de Calcio es estrés hídrico. Riegos discontinuos, no cuando lo pide la planta. Me pasó un año y fue precisamente por eso. El caso es que también las eché a las tomateras un litro de leche de tetrabrick porque lo ví en un vídeo de youtube que tb decía lo del Ca, no creo que sirviera de nada pero tampoco perdí nada por probar. 

Lo del Calcio no puede ser porque todos años planto en el mismo sitio y no ha vuelto a ocurrir.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Creo que más que carencia de Calcio es estrés hídrico. Riegos discontinuos, no cuando lo pide la planta. Me pasó un año y fue precisamente por eso. El caso es que también las eché a las tomateras un litro de leche de tetrabrick porque lo ví en un vídeo de youtube que tb decía lo del Ca, no creo que sirviera de nada pero tampoco perdí nada por probar.
> 
> Lo del Calcio no puede ser porque todos años planto en el mismo sitio y no ha vuelto a ocurrir.



no es problema de falta de calcio, en españa salvo que te vayas al norte con suelos muy ácidos no es frecuente.
es como dices estrás hídrico y como consecuencia falta de calcio en los frutos ya que la planta lo toma de forma pasiva (con el agua que chupa). yo en cuanto por una cosa u otra hay problemas con el riego aparece la peseta. si mantienes a la planta con humedad constante no suele ser un problema. alguna puede salir pero vamos, puntual.

el problema es que el fruto al desarrollarse necesita calcio para formar las paredes celulares de las nuevas células y al no tener suficiente el tejido se necrosa y muere.

prueba a instalar un programador a pilas y te quitas de historias.


----------



## n_flamel (5 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no es problema de falta de calcio, en españa salvo que te vayas al norte con suelos muy ácidos no es frecuente.
> es como dices estrás hídrico y como consecuencia falta de calcio en los frutos ya que la planta lo toma de forma pasiva (con el agua que chupa). yo en cuanto por una cosa u otra hay problemas con el riego aparece la peseta. si mantienes a la planta con humedad constante no suele ser un problema. alguna puede salir pero vamos, puntual.
> 
> el problema es que el fruto al desarrollarse necesita calcio para formar las paredes celulares de las nuevas células y al no tener suficiente el tejido se necrosa y muere.
> ...



Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Jul 2022)

Con estos calores toca riego al anochecer y al amanecer. Pero eso sí, los tomates, los calabacines y las calabazas pequeñas van como balas. 

Este año me estoy riendo bastante de los agrolangostos de "ñiñiñiñi hasta San Isidro no se siembra". Por listos se van a comer los primeros tomates casi en agosto y luego todo de golpe, se esperaron a sembrar a la ola de calor de mayo y se les tostaron los plantines. LOL.

Yo como siempre siembra escalonada desde semana santa a primeros de junio, lo que me permite autoabastecerme de lo básico en hortalizas de julio a octubre, y pequeñas cantidades en junio y noviembre, más lo conservado o almacenado. Fuera de esta temporada, tengo pequeños "parches" de terreno con cosas de hoja, cebolla babosa y puerro, que más o menos me permiten tener algo fresco en cualquier momento del año. 

Mención especial para las acelgas, convertidas en una mala hierba, que este año llevo mínimo dos bolsas del super a rebosar cada mes (incluido invierno y estos de calor en que se espigan muchas). Y siendo estricto, que dejo bastantes pencas cuando las veo algo tocadas. Se han adaptado como campeonas y basta con aclarar un poco los corrillos espontáneos que salgan en sitios donde no te estorben. Tengo la roja y la blanca, que yo creo que se han hibridado y todo.


----------



## SPQR (14 Jul 2022)

Por aquí en la zona de Lorca y así, hay plantaciones, pero nunca la he visto en viveros.

De semilla sale muy facilmente.




n_flamel dijo:


> Sabéis si se puede conseguir alcaparra para cultivar? habéis visto alguna vez que se venda?


----------



## Wallebot (18 Jul 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo unas tomateras con podredumbre picual y tengo la sospecha fuerte de que es por falta de calcio disponible.
> 
> Sé que la tierra de diatomeas es rica en calcio y muy buena tanto en el suelo en polvo como pulverizada diluida en agua.
> 
> ...



En general el Calcio es bastante bueno para la estructura de la tierra la exponja y oxigena. 
A veces en la tierra hay calcio pero no esta disponible por no estar disuelto.
Una buena fuente de calcio es el Yeso. Es bastante soluble y aporta azufre. 
El vinagre disuelve muy bien el calcio puede ser una opcion. 
El azufre con el tiempo se vuelve acido puede disolver el calcio de la tierra.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (19 Jul 2022)

Ya me es dificil plantar en un huerto como para tener que saber cuanto y cuanta cal es preciso para que crezcan los calabacines y los esparragos trigeros.
Anda que?


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (26 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Ola, hamijos.



La cosa marcha:







Los tutores son de 2 metros 10 cm.

De momento estoy librando de los hongos, el tiempo seco que acompañó a las olas de calor de asarse parece que ayudó; también que ahora que hay más umedhac esté el tiempo más phresco.

Las zonas blanquecinas que se ven en las hojas y en el suelo son restos de tierra de diatomeas que espolvoreé por si las moscas (y las orugas), me ha teñido las putas baldosas y no va a haber gitanu que lo saque, me temo.

Las jodidas plantas van bien, pero los tomatinos no maduran ni a palos. Ahora empiezan a coger color. A ver dentro de unos días si tengo plenitud de ellos para comer a dos carrillos:







Ya iré actualizando si tal.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Jul 2022)

Buenas, tengo un problema.

A las 4 tomateras de Cherry se le están secando muchas hojas y ramas, las que no están secas están con muchos puntitos y se ve una especie de telaraña........


Tengo todos los tomates cherrys ya salidos y verdes, quería saber si esto puede llegar a joderme todos los tomates, y si debería echarle ya algo.

Y sobre todo, qué es?


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema.
> 
> A las 4 tomateras de Cherry se le están secando muchas hojas y ramas, las que no están secas están con muchos puntitos y se ve una especie de telaraña........
> 
> ...



Por lo que dices pueden ser hongos, pero eso de las telarañas suena más a la araña roja.

Si es esto último, está el tema jodido.

¿Tienen mucha o poca umedhac? Si hay poca puede ser araña pero no hongos, y viceversa.

¿Se parece a esto?


----------



## antoniussss (27 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por lo que dices pueden ser hongos, pero eso de las telarañas suena más a la araña roja.
> 
> Si es esto último, está el tema jodido.
> 
> ...



exactamente eso, también me pasa en el calabacin aunque son algunas hojas.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Por lo que dices pueden ser hongos, pero eso de las telarañas suena más a la araña roja.
> 
> Si es esto último, está el tema jodido.
> 
> ...



pa meterle azufre industrial prefiero meterle algun insecticida, aunque soy totalmente novato y necesitaria instrucciones exactas y logicamente supongo que no rociar encima de los tomates.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jul 2022)

Coño, mira el vídeo entero y haz caso al sudaca.

Yo nunca tuve ese problema, las brisas salao del Cantábrico ahuyentan los bichos esos imphames.

La pantasha protectora protege a la arañuela de los insectisidas. Espolvoreá asufre hasta que las tomateras huelan a demonios (literalmente), si no estás en el hooooorno.

Si algún iluminado del phoro propone otra cosa, bienvenida sea, pero parece que el del vídio sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Coño, mira el vídeo entero y haz caso al sudaca.
> 
> Yo nunca tuve ese problema, las brisas salao del Cantábrico ahuyentan los bichos esos imphames.
> 
> ...



Amigo pero donde compro yo azufre industrial. 

Para eso le meto algun veneno que alguien sepa y me quito de problemas... No hablamos de hacer un te de platano y azucar, hablamos de tener que ir aposta a por azufre industrial.


----------



## n_flamel (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema.
> 
> A las 4 tomateras de Cherry se le están secando muchas hojas y ramas, las que no están secas están con muchos puntitos y se ve una especie de telaraña........
> 
> ...



Manda fotos, si no e smuy difícil. el aspecto de secarse pueden ser hongos, se trata con azufre/cobre que ya se ha comentado. Lo de la telaraña podría ser araña roja, hace muhco calor y sequedad? Podría tratarse con un manguerazo por la noche, el riesgo de mojar las tomateras que son solanáceas es que les salen hongos y volvemos al punto uno jaja


----------



## n_flamel (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Amigo pero donde compro yo azufre industrial.
> 
> Para eso le meto algun veneno que alguien sepa y me quito de problemas... No hablamos de hacer un te de platano y azucar, hablamos de tener que ir aposta a por azufre industrial.



te venden sobres de azufre que se disuelve en agua


----------



## Icibatreuh (27 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas, tengo un problema.
> 
> A las 4 tomateras de Cherry se le están secando muchas hojas y ramas, las que no están secas están con muchos puntitos y se ve una especie de telaraña........
> 
> ...



Yo cada año pongo 20 plantas y nunca he tenido problemas. Son muy robustos, los primeros que traen y los últimos que aguantan hasta casi el invierno. Eso sí, los capo sin piedad a muerte para conseguir una sola guía. Salen más grandes y más sanos. Y todo el espacio que quieran para que lleguen al cielo.

Será un tema de hongos como te han dicho por ahí.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (27 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Manda fotos, si no e smuy difícil. el aspecto de secarse pueden ser hongos, se trata con azufre/cobre que ya se ha comentado. Lo de la telaraña podría ser araña roja, hace muhco calor y sequedad? Podría tratarse con un manguerazo por la noche, el riesgo de mojar las tomateras que son solanáceas es que les salen hongos y volvemos al punto uno jaja





Icibatreuh dijo:


> Será un tema de hongos como te han dicho por ahí.



Abher, el amijo ha dicho que es exactamente lo que sale en el vídeo. Parece que está claro.

@antoniussss , ¿qué tal la umedhac en tu plantación? ¿seco o húmedo?



antoniussss dijo:


> Amigo pero donde compro yo azufre industrial.



Lo dice el pavo en el vídeo, en cualquier droguerida.

Escribiendo "azufre agrícola" en google ya salen cosas pa aburrir:









antoniussss dijo:


> Para eso le meto algun veneno que alguien sepa y me quito de problemas... No hablamos de hacer un te de platano y azucar, hablamos de tener que ir aposta a por azufre industrial.



Vamos a bher, que si es la araña de los cojones la telaraña protege a los bichos de cualquier líquido ponzoñoso que sulfaties.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

Es araña roja porque es exactamente lo que sale en el video, hojas moteadas con puntitos que luego se secan, incluso con ramas enteras y hay pequeñas telarañas o la propia hoja parece que tiene una capa de telaraña minuscula.

OK, comprare el azufre y haré lo del video.


Hongos imposible, da un soletón de la ostia (Madrid ciudad) y hemos estado a 42 grados casi 1 mes, tengo riego por goteo que se activa por la mañana y al atardecer, y aún siendo 30 min de goteo lento cada tanda, a las 18.00 el terreno lo tocas y está mas tieso y seco que la mojama.



Porque le he metido mucha fibra de coco que a 1 cm de profundidad tiene algo de humedad + acolchado, pero son 10 horas de sol madrileño abrasador sin piedad.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

Hércules y el Cocodrilo dijo:


> Abher, el amijo ha dicho que es exactamente lo que sale en el vídeo. Parece que está claro.
> 
> @antoniussss , ¿qué tal la umedhac en tu plantación? ¿seco o húmedo?
> 
> ...



he comprado este


mañana vemos


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Manda fotos, si no e smuy difícil. el aspecto de secarse pueden ser hongos, se trata con azufre/cobre que ya se ha comentado. Lo de la telaraña podría ser araña roja, hace muhco calor y sequedad? Podría tratarse con un manguerazo por la noche, el riesgo de mojar las tomateras que son solanáceas es que les salen hongos y volvemos al punto uno jaja



no puedo mandar fotos porque me dice el foro de mierda este que pesan demasiado..........................


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es araña roja porque es exactamente lo que sale en el video, hojas moteadas con puntitos que luego se secan, incluso con ramas enteras y hay pequeñas telarañas o la propia hoja parece que tiene una capa de telaraña minuscula.
> 
> OK, comprare el azufre y haré lo del video.
> 
> ...



cuando entra el calor a tope el ácaro es un must, les encanta el calor y el tiempo seco. si te pudes peermitir darles un manguerazo a las plantas de vez en cuando va bien. Detestan el agua.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

oño ahora tampoco sale el enlace del amazon






AZUMO MG - AFEPASA (500 gr.). [JED] - Fitoagrícola


AZUFRE 80% [WG] P/P Producto utilizable en Agricultura Ecológica conforme a los Reglamentos (CE) Nº 834/2007 y 889/2008.




www.fitoagricola.net






este es el que he comprao


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

por comentar otra cosa y ya tengo mas curiosidad que otra cosa.

Tengo un cuadradito pequeño, de 3 x 3 metros que le da el sol de la ostia, que una tomatera se hizo hipermegabestial, ocupandolo casi todo, pero es que enfrente de esa tomatera, tenía un calabacin que se hizo hipermega ultra de la ostia que menos mal que se salió casi todo fuera del terruño, porque en vista aerea ocuparia tambien casi ese marco de 3 x 3.


Sin embargo, en otro terreno que es mas grande de unos 15 metros x 5 metros, todo ha salido normalito, aunque da menos el sol.


Me planteaba que fuera por exceso de meterle humus de lombriz cada 15 días un puñao por encima desde que lo planté, pero las del otro terreno ha sido mas o menos igual y no se han hecho tales bigardazos.


No sé si es casualidad y que a veces ocurre o podría tener alguna explicación cientifica.


Porque son las mismas semillas tanto en uno como en otro terreno, tanto de tomate como de calabacin y no ha generado tales monstruosidades.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (28 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> he comprado este
> 
> 
> mañana vemos



Si pone que es granulado lo tendrás que machacar, porque complicado espolvorear gránulos.

Pero bien, abher qué tal.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> cuando entra el calor a tope el ácaro es un must, les encanta el calor y el tiempo seco. si te pudes peermitir darles un manguerazo a las plantas de vez en cuando va bien. Detestan el agua.



Eso es, muy de acuerdo, pero aconsejo que sea ya de noche para que haya refrescado. Para la araña roja el azufre no sirve.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (28 Jul 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Eso es, muy de acuerdo, pero aconsejo que sea ya de noche para que haya refrescado. Para la araña roja el azufre no sirve.



el ácaro cuando entra, si no quieres usar productos químicos es imparable. Lo único que puedes hacer es mantenerlo a raya, el azufre, el agua, la tierra de diatomeas ayudan pero el cabrón solo desparece cuando afloja el calor ya para septiembre. mojar las tomateras tiene el inconveniente de que abres la puerta a los hongos, pero de perdidos al río, como le dejes a su aire el ácaro se cepilla la tomatera en dos semanas.

y ya no hablemos del bronceado del tomate. otro dolor en el ojal.








Ácaro del bronceado del tomate: síntomas y daños


El ácaro del bronceado del tomate es una de las principales plagas que afecta a este cultivo en España y otros países cálidos pudiendo afectar también a otros cultivos como el pepino. El causante de esta enfermedad es un ácaro microscópico denominado Aculop lycopersicii. En pocos meses, con la...




www.certiseurope.es


----------



## pagesitawa (11 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Se me han echado las tomateras a perder por la semana de lluvias que hubo. hongos. les ha salido una mancha marón que ha ido trepando por el tronco y pochando toda la planta. supongo que mildiu o algo así, no distingo. Estaban llenas de tomates verdes, iban muy bien. Vaya palo.
> 
> qué sería mejor echar? azufre o cobre?



Normalmente para el mildiu nada como sulfato de cobre y el azufre después.
Anda?


----------



## algala (14 Ago 2022)

Sabéis cuanto se debe regar un jazmin en esta época del año?


----------



## n_flamel (15 Ago 2022)

algala dijo:


> Sabéis cuanto se debe regar un jazmin en esta época del año?



Pon fotos o al menos busca en internet qué especie de jazmín es, hay varias plantas llamadas así que no son ni de la misma familia.: me vienen dos a la mente, uno llamado jazmín es de las gardenias y el otro oleácea como el olivo. 

Las plantas en general hay que regalarlas solo cuando lo necesitan/piden.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Ago 2022)

¿qué creéis que es más fácil de mantener una finca de almendros o de olivos? u otro árbol de secano tipo algarrobo? Qué ventajas y desventajas tienen uno u otro?

Y en cuanto a salida comercial, qué tal salida tienen las almendras?


----------



## Alberto1989 (16 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿qué creéis que es más fácil de mantener una finca de almendros o de olivos? u otro árbol de secano tipo algarrobo? Qué ventajas y desventajas tienen uno u otro?
> 
> Y en cuanto a salida comercial, qué tal salida tienen las almendras?



Si tu objetivo es únicamente el dinero, marihuana es mucho mejor opción.


----------



## pagesitawa (16 Ago 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Si tu objetivo es únicamente el dinero, marihuana es mucho mejor opción.



Los olivos son muy delicados y para sacar beneficio es muy difícil , en cambio hoy los almendros para explotarlos y más los genéricos o transgénicos dan cantidad de almendras pero hay que tener cantidad de almendros y maquinaria para que sea rentable y aun así todo depende del clima precisamente este año en mi finca no hay ni almendras ni cosecha de olivas arbequinas el mejor aceite del mundo y parte del extranjero.
Anda que?


----------



## n_flamel (16 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Los olivos son muy delicados y para sacar beneficio es muy difícil , en cambio hoy los almendros para explotarlos y más los genéricos o transgénicos dan cantidad de almendras pero hay que tener cantidad de almendros y maquinaria para que sea rentable y aun así todo depende del clima precisamente este año en mi finca no hay ni almendras ni cosecha de olivas arbequinas el mejor aceite del mundo y parte del extranjero.
> Anda que?



Gracias, interesante. Qué variedad de almendras tienes?? Este año no hay por el clima o por tema de vecería?¿


----------



## pagesitawa (16 Ago 2022)

Hoy se ha conseguido crear una clase de almendros creo que es transgénico y que hacen unas diez veces más cosecha de almendras y aun así es muy difiecil de sacarle un beneficio en limpio.
La agricultura hoy en día o estás establecido desde hace muchos años o es muy difícil competir con los que llevan generaciones y aun así de no ser que se dispone de personal no cualificado como los negros, musulmanes y gitanos que por cuatro duros hacen lo que sea aun asi elbeneficio el justo para mantener y pagar los gastos y poco más, en los pueblos que circundan las comarcas de las garrigas, el urgel, o el segria y demás comarcas que se dedican al cultivo de la fruta almendras y olivas de no ser por la mano de obra esclava de los miles de negros, musulmanes argelinos y gitanos que malviven por estos pueblos el beneficio de los agricultores sería el justo para mantener el patrimonio y poco mas.
Lo que más me sorprende es que cada jornada hecha la cobren justo después de acabar esta jornada y así cada día.
Anda que?


----------



## n_flamel (18 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Hoy se ha conseguido crear una clase de almendros creo que es transgénico y que hacen unas diez veces más cosecha de almendras y aun así es muy difiecil de sacarle un beneficio en limpio.
> La agricultura hoy en día o estás establecido desde hace muchos años o es muy difícil competir con los que llevan generaciones y aun así de no ser que se dispone de personal no cualificado como los negros, musulmanes y gitanos que por cuatro duros hacen lo que sea aun asi elbeneficio el justo para mantener y pagar los gastos y poco más, en los pueblos que circundan las comarcas de las garrigas, el urgel, o el segria y demás comarcas que se dedican al cultivo de la fruta almendras y olivas de no ser por la mano de obra esclava de los miles de negros, musulmanes argelinos y gitanos que malviven por estos pueblos el beneficio de los agricultores sería el justo para mantener el patrimonio y poco mas.
> Lo que más me sorprende es que cada jornada hecha la cobren justo después de acabar esta jornada y así cada día.
> Anda que?



Por curiosidad qué máquina se emplea para "tirar" y recoger las almendras? Existe algo específico para ello? Porque las almendras están mucho más agarradas por el pedúnculo al árbol que las aceitunas? Cómo se hace?


----------



## derepen (18 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿qué creéis que es más fácil de mantener una finca de almendros o de olivos? u otro árbol de secano tipo algarrobo? Qué ventajas y desventajas tienen uno u otro?
> 
> Y en cuanto a salida comercial, qué tal salida tienen las almendras?



No tengo ni puta idea de lo que has preguntado pero en el supermercado van las putas almendras a 20 euros, no entiendo por qué es tan difícil que sea rentable una explotación con ese precio. 

Con 1 kg de almendras me puedo comprar 8 kg de pollo. 

El otro día vi este video, igual te gusta


----------



## n_flamel (18 Ago 2022)

derepen dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea de lo que has preguntado pero en el supermercado van las putas almendras a 20 euros, no entiendo por qué es tan difícil que sea rentable una explotación con ese precio.
> 
> Con 1 kg de almendras me puedo comprar 8 kg de pollo.
> 
> El otro día vi este video, igual te gusta



buenísimo, muchas gracias.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (18 Ago 2022)

Para que tanta tele si la mayoria de los mortales se creen que los supermercados pierden dinero, la muestra mas evidente es que hemos tenido un jefe de estado un tal hemerito o llamenlo rey , chorizo, jilipollas o tonto el culo que hasta se llego ha creer que era un elegido del todopodero mismito que el anterios jefe de estado anterior un tal franco malamente conocido como la paca.
Anda que por ser un pais totalmente beato, creyente y patriota en lo de los jefes del estado el todopoderoso ese no atinaba con ningun adelantado e inteligente gobernante y asi nos ha ido.
Anda que?


----------



## Icibatreuh (19 Ago 2022)

Este año está siendo excepcional en el norte. No había tenido nunca una cosecha tan abundante y tan temprana.

Los tomates han venido con 4 semanas de anticipación y los pimientos incluso más.

Yo tengo goteo bajo plástico y le estoy metiendo bastante caña para aguantar estos calores. Riego 40 minutos cada día por el goteo.

He estado 8 días fuera y he cogido 7 kg de Alubia Verde, mata alta y baja. En los mejores días que recuerdo cogía un kg y medio. Por cierto, en una frutería las he visto a 7,5 Euros/Kg

Pimientos lo mismo, de todos los tipos. Incluso los del Piquillo que son más tardíos están a punto de ponerse colorados.


Ya tengo muchísimas calabazas y ya están enormes.

Con estos calores me imagino que el comportamiento es parecido al de la Ribera del Ebro.


----------



## CANCERVERO (19 Ago 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Para que tanta tele si la mayoria de los mortales se creen que los supermercados pierden dinero, la muestra mas evidente es que hemos tenido un jefe de estado un tal hemerito o llamenlo rey , chorizo, jilipollas o tonto el culo que hasta se llego ha creer que era un elegido del todopodero mismito que el anterios jefe de estado anterior un tal franco malamente conocido como la paca.
> Anda que por ser un pais totalmente beato, creyente y patriota en lo de los jefes del estado el todopoderoso ese no atinaba con ningun adelantado e inteligente gobernante y asi nos ha ido.
> Anda que?



¿Cómo coños se reproducen las putas para tener hijos como tú?


----------



## escalador (22 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ha sido un invierno muy muy seco aquí. He tenido que tirar de agua potable para mantenerlas, cosa rara aquí en el norte por estas fechas.
> 
> Parece que es lo que dices, amarillean sobretodo las hojas más bajas y viejas:
> 
> ...





Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> SI SOLO AMARILLEAN LAS BAJAS ES FALTA DE NITRÓGENO, joder con las mayúsculas. está movilizando el N de las hojas viejas para llevárselo a las nuevas



Tenías razón, era falta de nitrógeno. Menudo cambio ha pegado, gracias!


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Tenías razón, era falta de nitrógeno. Menudo cambio ha pegado, gracias!


----------



## n_flamel (22 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Tenías razón, era falta de nitrógeno. Menudo cambio ha pegado, gracias!



Cómo has subido el nivel de Nitrógeno? algún fertilizante líquido?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (22 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


>



Que tomateras mas raras tienes, no sera que te has equivocado de semilla y has querido poner maria hembra y te ha salido un macho un pelin maricon.
Anda que?


----------



## escalador (23 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Cómo has subido el nivel de Nitrógeno? algún fertilizante líquido?



Compré nitrato de potasio en polvo y se lo añado al agua de riego una vez por semana. También usé un fertilizante líquido alto en nitrógeno NPK 11-5-6


----------



## n_flamel (23 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Compré nitrato de potasio en polvo y se lo añado al agua de riego una vez por semana. También usé un fertilizante líquido alto en nitrógeno NPK 11-5-6



Es un rododendro ¿no?


----------



## escalador (23 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Es un rododendro ¿no?



Correcto


----------



## pagesitoalegre (25 Ago 2022)

A no , yo a las plantas les pongo abono una vez al año de querer mas que se busquen a otro que las cuide mejor.
Anda que?


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2022)

Este año se me ha llenado la parra de avispas asiáticas y me están dejando las uvas hechas una pena. Además da bastante yuyu coger las uvas, porque esas hijas de puta de pegar unos picotazos de aúpa.
De momento he montado trampas como la este vídeo:



Caen bastantes, pero no las suficientes. Como cebo uso agua con azúcar y vinagre y un trozo de carne colgado.
¿Alguien conoce algún cebo específico para esta especie? 
El nido no lo puedo matar porque no está en mi jardín.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (26 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Este año se me ha llenado la parra de avispas asiáticas y me están dejando las uvas hechas una pena. Además da bastante yuyu coger las uvas, porque esas hijas de puta de pegar unos picotazos de aúpa.
> De momento he montado trampas como la este vídeo:
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si me aclaro, las avispas que suelen venir a anidar en mi huerto de no ser molestadas en la distancia en lo demas a mi me son totalmente inofensivas otras cosa es que las temas y ellas te lo noten, ademas las avispas que sepa muerden y poco mas.
De muy joven tuve una experiencia con un lagarto, era en agosto , al medio dia y hacia muchisimo calor y al pasar por su lado le dio por atacarme y me estuvo persiguiendo un buen rato hasta que se me hincharon els collons y me dio por gritarle justo en un momento habia desaparecido campo a trabes cada vez que nos cruzabamos me solia mirar de reojo y poco mas. 
Anda que?


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> A ver si me aclaro, las avispas que suelen venir a anidar en mi huerto de no ser molestadas en la distancia en lo demas a mi me son totalmente inofensivas otras cosa es que las temas y ellas te lo noten, ademas las avispas que sepa muerden y poco mas.
> De muy joven tuve una experiencia con un lagarto, era en agosto , al medio dia y hacia muchisimo calor y al pasar por su lado le dio por atacarme y me estuvo persiguiendo un buen rato hasta que se me hincharon els collons y me dio por gritarle justo en un momento habia desaparecido campo a trabes cada vez que nos cruzabamos me solia mirar de reojo y poco mas.
> Anda que?



Estas avispas tienen muy mala leche, especialmente en las horas centrales del día. A mí me han picado varias veces avispas comunes, que son mucho más pequeñas, y no me afecta mucho, pero a mi hija y a mi mujer, que son alérgicas, les producen unas reacciones malísimas. Y estoy hablando de avispas comunes, no de las asiáticas, que son como tres veces más grandes e inyectan mucho más veneno.
Además se me comen las uvas, y eso me jode.


----------



## n_flamel (26 Ago 2022)

Alguien conoce un pimiento que me han vendido como ¿cornicabra? o ¿de cuerno? Me está dando muy buen resultado y buena cosecha. Es como un tipo piquillo pero más largo y fino, acaba en punta. Tiene menos carne en comparación del piquillo. 

Otra variedad curiosa que tengo es el de Arnoia.


----------



## n_flamel (27 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estas avispas tienen muy mala leche, especialmente en las horas centrales del día. A mí me han picado varias veces avispas comunes, que son mucho más pequeñas, y no me afecta mucho, pero a mi hija y a mi mujer, que son alérgicas, les producen unas reacciones malísimas. Y estoy hablando de avispas comunes, no de las asiáticas, que son como tres veces más grandes e inyectan mucho más veneno.
> Además se me comen las uvas, y eso me jode.



Te han picado las asiáticas? las velutinas? uf da miedo pensarlo. es un bicharraco tremendo. 

Lo que me fastidia es que se confunda la asiática con el avispón europeo, que una vez hicieron nido en el jardín y dieron cero problemas por cierto. al final pagan el pato de la invasión de las otras.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Te han picado las asiáticas? las velutinas? uf da miedo pensarlo. es un bicharraco tremendo.
> 
> Lo que me fastidia es que se confunda la asiática con el avispón europeo, que una vez hicieron nido en el jardín y dieron cero problemas por cierto. al final pagan el pato de la invasión de las otras.



No, las que me picaron en casa eran las comunes, que antes había un huevo y ahora casi no se las ve, y de pequeño, en Argentina me picaron unas pequeñitas que allí les llaman “camuatís” y atacan en grupo, pero nunca he tenido una reacción alérgica. Las que hay en casa ahora juraría que son las velutinas, ahora voy a pillar una y le hago una foto.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que son velutinas


----------



## n_flamel (27 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo creo que son velutinas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170177
> Ver archivo adjunto 1170178



Está claro.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Ago 2022)

Pregunta: por qué me están tardando más de lo normal en madurar los tomates? Hay muchos pero están verdes. Falta de algún nutriente quizá??


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Ago 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Pregunta: por qué me están tardando más de lo normal en madurar los tomates? Hay muchos pero están verdes. Falta de algún nutriente quizá??



Es raro, a mí a estas alturas ya hasta se me han muerto las plantas. Tampoc es que hayan dado una gran cosecha este año, no sé si por el exceso de calor.


----------



## gazza (1 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Este año se me ha llenado la parra de avispas asiáticas y me están dejando las uvas hechas una pena. Además da bastante yuyu coger las uvas, porque esas hijas de puta de pegar unos picotazos de aúpa.
> De momento he montado trampas como la este vídeo:
> 
> 
> ...



Cerveza negra del Lidl, van como locas a ella


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Sep 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Cerveza negra del Lidl, van como locas a ella



Gracias, lo probaré.


----------



## vegahermosa (6 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> el ácaro cuando entra, si no quieres usar productos químicos es imparable. Lo único que puedes hacer es mantenerlo a raya, el azufre, el agua, la tierra de diatomeas ayudan pero el cabrón solo desparece cuando afloja el calor ya para septiembre. mojar las tomateras tiene el inconveniente de que abres la puerta a los hongos, pero de perdidos al río, como le dejes a su aire el ácaro se cepilla la tomatera en dos semanas.
> 
> y ya no hablemos del bronceado del tomate. otro dolor en el ojal.
> 
> ...



yo este año tuve problemas con cortapichas me jodieron la planta pimiento los muy sinverguenzas. he tenido que titar de invernadero


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (6 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> yo este año tuve problemas con cortapichas me jodieron la planta pimiento los muy sinverguenzas. he tenido que titar de invernadero



a mi no me causan problemas ¿que daños hacen?


----------



## Nefersen (7 Sep 2022)

¿Alguien sabe mucho de mangos?

Es que tengo en el huerto varios tipos, y quisiera saber cuál es cada uno, pues estoy pensando en plantar muchos más. Unos me dan un montón de fruta, los otros, ninguno. Pero no consigo diferenciarlos o identificarlos por las indicaciones que se dan en internet.


----------



## vegahermosa (7 Sep 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> a mi no me causan problemas ¿que daños hacen?



te joden la raiz de la planta

esto suele pasar en cualquier momento sea la planta pequeña o grande, se ceban a joder las raices los sinverguenzas y un dia ves como languidece y se va a tomar por culo


----------



## n_flamel (7 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> te joden la raiz de la planta
> 
> esto suele pasar en cualquier momento sea la planta pequeña o grande, se ceban a joder las raices los sinverguenzas y un dia ves como languidece y se va a tomar por culo



Curioso, la verdad que nunca he notado excesivos daños por ellos pero puede ser. Lo que sí he notado es que si algún fruto de la huerta como un pimiento por ejemplo tiene alguna grieta o tal por ahí si que entran y joden el interior. Pero vamos no son daños muy grandes.


----------



## vegahermosa (10 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Curioso, la verdad que nunca he notado excesivos daños por ellos pero puede ser. Lo que sí he notado es que si algún fruto de la huerta como un pimiento por ejemplo tiene alguna grieta o tal por ahí si que entran y joden el interior. Pero vamos no son daños muy grandes.



son cosas que pasan lo pones en invernadero y ya esta

porque no tengo tanto sitio y da igual si se pican a joderte la raiz lo buscan y solo la hacen con el pimiento les debera gustar especialmente el de cuerno cabra

son unos sinverguenzas 

pero yo no me lo tomo a mal para mi es un entretenimiento, como cualquier cosa el hombre necesita labores y quehaceres por placer


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Sep 2022)

En mi lo del campo tanto el huerto, los frutales y la granja me es o son una distracción a la vez que un revival de lo que tenía que ser y no fue posible , ya que en aquellos tiempos jovenes lo que molaba era la ciudad y cumplido mi cometido en lo de hacer un capital me retrotraje a mis ancestrales costumbres y oye de puta madre.
En fin , lo del placer y la satisfacción me la dan mis dos amores y la esperanza, de no cambiar en cuanto pille a la cabra, ya podré morir sin remordimiento de no a ver cumplido con lo pactado con el diáblo y poco más.


----------



## vegahermosa (10 Sep 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> En mi lo del campo tanto el huerto, los frutales y la granja me es o son una distracción a la vez que un revival de lo que tenía que ser y no fue posible , ya que en aquellos tiempos jovenes lo que molaba era la ciudad y cumplido mi cometido en lo de hacer un capital me retrotraje a mis ancestrales costumbres y oye de puta madre.
> En fin , lo del placer y la satisfacción me la dan mis dos amores y la esperanza, de no cambiar en cuanto pille a la cabra, ya podré morir sin remordimiento de no a ver cumplido con lo pactado con el diáblo y poco más.



estoy con usted
como encamino hacia la cincuentena aunque me gustara revivir las experiencias de mozo ya no encajamos
en mi caso no he estado en ciudades ni soy urbanita pero tampoco soy un campestre ni mucho menos
ahora con la jubilacion forzada necesito distraerme y en el pueblo encuentro el huerto el monte la suerte como un buen balsamo para llenar el tiempo y no vaguear
si no fuera porque las tierras de labranza que tengo requieren de maquinaria agricola quiza hubiera sido agricultor
por desgracia son palabras mayores y es mas rentable que las explote un agricultor que lleva muchas a embarcarse en estas historias y mas pagando hipoteca a veinte años que no sale barato
y darse al chiquiteo todo el dia o a jugar cartas no me gusta como costumbre pues te vuelves un bolinga rapido y se jodieron los buenos habitos
ahora estoy desenterrando un muro de piedra para restaurarlo en el huerto


----------



## pagesitawa (10 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> estoy con usted
> como encamino hacia la cincuentena aunque me gustara revivir las experiencias de mozo ya no encajamos
> en mi caso no he estado en ciudades ni soy urbanita pero tampoco soy un campestre ni mucho menos
> ahora con la jubilacion forzada necesito distraerme y en el pueblo encuentro el huerto el monte la suerte como un buen balsamo para llenar el tiempo y no vaguear
> ...



Muchos se pasan toda la vida buscando la piedra filosofal y de conseguirla después no saben que hacer con ella, con solo buscar la forma y manera de no tener tiempo en que aburrirse.
Con tener un huerto es parte de un todo, mirar de comprar cada día lo que se pueda precisar en el día a día y en lo demás con cumplir con la tuya, la del progimo y de tener con la cabra tanbien.
En fin, en lo demás con visitar la biblioteca, el hogar del jubilado y algún que otro día darle al bailoteo o algún que otro concierto o sarau, en lo demás poco más.


----------



## vegahermosa (11 Sep 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Muchos se pasan toda la vida buscando la piedra filosofal y de conseguirla después no saben que hacer con ella, con solo buscar la forma y manera de no tener tiempo en que aburrirse.
> Con tener un huerto es parte de un todo, mirar de comprar cada día lo que se pueda precisar en el día a día y en lo demás con cumplir con la tuya, la del progimo y de tener con la cabra tanbien.
> En fin, en lo demás con visitar la biblioteca, el hogar del jubilado y algún que otro día darle al bailoteo o algún que otro concierto o sarau, en lo demás poco más.



en efecto la cosa es asi la felicidad esta en el corazon de uno mismo y no importa tanto el concepto de felicidad que tenga el projimo o la sociedad 

felicidad y tranquilidad creo que son dos conceptos que van unidos para mi gusto, sobre todo que con la tranquilidad interior podemos hallar felicidad en las cosas sencillas

a mi me gusta ser contemplativo en la naturaleza y estar entretenido y no todo el dia haciendo el holgazan hoy no me dio tiempo ni a ver el madrid siquiera 

saludos y cuidese


----------



## pagesitoalegre (12 Sep 2022)

gazza dijo:


> Cerveza negra del Lidl, van como locas a ella



Precisamente esta año mi parra ha sido el primer año que a dado racimos de uva y con ponerle azufre y sulfato de cobre la parienta se ha hinchado de comer uvas es evidente que alguna avispa ha habido , pero se da la casual circunstancia que esta parra esta muy recondita y a saber si un pelin fuera del trayecto de las avispas africanas.
En fin,tambien es verdad que con el cacho finca del que dispongo, me seria un pelin absurdo se me hubiera ocurrido poner una parra justo por donde pasan las avispas africanas.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (12 Sep 2022)

vegahermosa dijo:


> en efecto la cosa es asi la felicidad esta en el corazon de uno mismo y no importa tanto el concepto de felicidad que tenga el projimo o la sociedad
> 
> felicidad y tranquilidad creo que son dos conceptos que van unidos para mi gusto, sobre todo que con la tranquilidad interior podemos hallar felicidad en las cosas sencillas
> 
> ...



En ti no se, pero en mi el corazon me basta con que cada dia bombee la sangre que me da vida, en lo demas de la felicidad el amor con usar las pocas o escasas neuronas con que me solucionen lo que me es preciso y necesario en el dia ha dia ya me bale en lo demas poco o nada.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Sep 2022)

Alguien sabe de granados? Tengo uno que tendrá 10 años y no ha dado una granada en la vida. Está verde y sano, da flores pero no le cuaja el fruto. Tampoco sé cómo se poda este arbusto porque por ahí los he visto sin podar como maleza y con granadas.


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguien sabe de granados? Tengo uno que tendrá 10 años y no ha dado una granada en la vida. Está verde y sano, da flores pero no le cuaja el fruto. Tampoco sé cómo se poda este arbusto porque por ahí los he visto sin podar como maleza y con granadas.



Podalo y si no da frutos dulces, injertalo con una variedad comestible.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Sep 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Podalo y si no da frutos dulces, injertalo con una variedad comestible.



Es ya injertado de vivero. Cómo se debe podar? A saco? dejo el palo?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguien sabe de granados? Tengo uno que tendrá 10 años y no ha dado una granada en la vida. Está verde y sano, da flores pero no le cuaja el fruto. Tampoco sé cómo se poda este arbusto porque por ahí los he visto sin podar como maleza y con granadas.



Es un árbol/arbusto relativamente longevo y por lo tanto lento en su desarrollo, puede tardar todavía algún año en ponerse a dar frutos en condiciones. Lo de las flores puede ser por el calorazo, alguna temporada que hayan pasado sed, por falta de polinizadores, vete a saber, el caso es que si lo ves sano tarde o temprano las dará.

Yo tengo 6 o 7, mitad enanos mitad normales, como soy sucnor los planté mezclados y ahora no tengo ni puta idea de cuál es cual. Se supone que este es su cuarto año y bueno, pues ahí están, canijos pero engordando, ni rastro de flores aún.


----------



## Wallebot (26 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> pa meterle azufre industrial prefiero meterle algun insecticida, aunque soy totalmente novato y necesitaria instrucciones exactas y logicamente supongo que no rociar encima de los tomates.



El azufre tiene peor fama de lo que es. Es poco toxico y es un nutriente esencial para la plantas. 
Es el nutriente mas importante despues del NPK. Un insecticia va ser mucho mas toxico. 

Su produccion es tambien ecologica, porque es un subproducto del refinado de combustible. Porque hay que eliminarle el azufre para no cargarse los catalizadores.


----------



## Wallebot (27 Sep 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Con las babosas no te puedo ayudar, pero con los caracoles si. Solo tienes que mojar bien mojado todo o esperar un dia de lluvia y entonces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo crie por experimentar una temporada. Los que mejor les va y les gusta son los garbazos. A lo mejor se comen casi un garbanzo cada caracol al dia. Se crian muy bien, porque tienen mucha proteina. 
Se supone que la alfalfal y el trebol les va muy bien porque son leguminosas y tienen bastante proteinas. En plan casero a lo mejor es mas facil darles guisantes, para que tengan algo fresco aparte de garbanzos. 


No me atrevo a comerlos, pero me da envidia los que les gusta. Es un alimento muy bueno. Nutritivo con proteinas y muchos minerales y es ecologico y barato si los coge uno mismo.


----------



## n_flamel (28 Sep 2022)

¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?


----------



## Centinela (28 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?




He entrado justo para preguntar o informarme sobre lo mismo


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (29 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?



Depende de dónde vivas, pero en general: acelga (estás a tiempo de hacer semilleros), espinaca, lechuga de invierno, puerro y cebolla babosa (a estas alturas mejor si pillas plantín), con un poco de suerte todavía te da tiempo a alguna col de plantín (repollo, coliflor, lombarda, brócoli, etc), rúcula, rabanitos...

Yo suelo plantar en octubre-noviembre que es cuando quito el de verano. Pongo poca cosa (espinaca, puerro y cebolla, alguna lechuga)

Al final lo más productivo es, al menos en mi caso, las acelgas que me salen solas, las dejo a su aire y voy cortando según necesito o estorben. Como están plenamente adaptadas y van unas cuantas generaciones de semilla nacida en el corral, se comportan como una mala hierba, y yo que me alegro. 

Si tienes un tiempo más benigno (tipo mediterráneo o costa cantábrica) creo que también puedes poner guisantes y cosas de esas.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (29 Sep 2022)

Wallebot dijo:


> Yo crie por experimentar una temporada. Los que mejor les va y les gusta son los garbazos. A lo mejor se comen casi un garbanzo cada caracol al dia. Se crian muy bien, porque tienen mucha proteina.
> Se supone que la alfalfal y el trebol les va muy bien porque son leguminosas y tienen bastante proteinas. En plan casero a lo mejor es mas facil darles guisantes, para que tengan algo fresco aparte de garbanzos.
> 
> 
> No me atrevo a comerlos, pero me da envidia los que les gusta. Es un alimento muy bueno. Nutritivo con proteinas y muchos minerales y es ecologico y barato si los coge uno mismo.



Es evidente que el humano que se comio el primer caracol debia de tener mucha hambre y pocos escrupulos , he reconocer que me gustan los caracoles y los disfruto, aun que he de reconocer que nunca los he comprado por razones obvias, aun que he de reconocer que de pensar y recordar cuando me los como, lo que generalmente comen, la verdad es que no me los comeria.


----------



## Gigatrón (30 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?



Ajos echo yo, a finales de octubre noviembre. 

Apenas llevo yo un par de años con la huerta así que aprovecho para preguntar...

Se me han dado bien estos 2 años tomates, calabacines, calabazas, puerros, cebollas...

Pimientos, pepinos, sandías, melones regular o mal...Mi hipótesis es que dan mala producción debido al tipo de tierra, que es arcillosa, pesada, apretada (zona de dehesa de encinas), pero no tengo ni idea, agradecería info...O tal vez necesiten más agua ...

No obstante el año próximo compraré algo de sustrato para experimentar...


----------



## felino66 (30 Sep 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?



En Valencia suelo empezar a mediados de octubre, ya estoy preparando la tierra para:

Acelgas, espinacas, rábanos, lechugas varias
(esto en un cuadrado todo junto para hacer perímetro de protección frente e caracoles y babosas) 

cebollas, ajos, ajos puerros, col, coliflor, brócoli, guisantes y habas
(esto ya en caballones normales con goteo) 

zanahorias y napicol 
(en macetas para que tengan profundidad, y aparte no se me dan bien directas en tierra) 

En enero patatas.


----------



## felino66 (30 Sep 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Pimientos, pepinos, sandías, melones regular o mal...Mi hipótesis es que dan mala producción debido al tipo de tierra, que es arcillosa, pesada, apretada (zona de dehesa de encinas), pero no tengo ni idea, agradecería info...O tal vez necesiten más agua ...




Melones y sandías tb me han dado problemas siempre, suelo plantar pero no se hacen muy grandes ni muy dulces,
debe ser por el tipo de tierra.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (30 Sep 2022)

De casi toda la vida que practico lo de laborar un huerto y cada vez mas me sorprendo de lo poco que se de cultivar verduras y de mas, de una cosa si estoy seguro fuera de pequeñas diferencias con agua sol abono y que la tierra sea mas menos aconsejable para la verdura que se cultiva y poco mas.
Lo que si cada vez me sorprende son los avances de la agricultura moderna con sus plantas o verduras genericas, transgenicas y los diferentes abonos quimicos que junto con sus insecticidas y demas inventos modernos que se consigue verdaderos prodigios frete a lo natural de siempre.
Casualmente este año en donde yo laboro mi huerto las heladas se han atrasado un pelin de lo esperado y donde algunos frutos tales como los olivares , almendros y algun que otro frutal les mato la flor casualmente las peras conferencia se han salvado en parte y en muchos casos todas y todo gracias a un gran invento que yo desconozco al ser asulftado varias veces han rebiscolado aun que no lo suficinte pero la cosecha se ha aprovechado toda. 
En fin entre unas cosas y otras, cada vez me sorprende de lo que es capaz de hacer el ser humano, muy al margen del todopoderoso.


----------



## algala (3 Oct 2022)

No se si alguien me puede ayudar.

Tenía una higuera casi de dos metros en terreno pero me aconsejaron quitarla porque estaba cerca de un muro medianero. Ahora la he pasado a una maceta de unos 80 litros, pero las hojas se están secando muy rápido. Que puedo hacer? Gracias por este hilo tan bueno.


----------



## SPQR (4 Oct 2022)

Depende de la zona. 

Por aquí se está alargando el veranillo así que estoy retrasando los ajos y guisantes, pero ya tengo a tope los semilleros de lechugas y espinacas.

Y tengo puestos unos brocolis y repollos varios de plantel.

Este año no las he puesto, pero por aquí se ponen a principios de Septiembre las patatas de invierno.



n_flamel dijo:


> ¿Qué recomendáis plantar para la huerta de invierno? ¿Cuándo soléis plantar las cosas de invierno, ya en esta época o un poco antes?


----------



## n_flamel (4 Oct 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Depende de la zona.
> 
> Por aquí se está alargando el veranillo así que estoy retrasando los ajos y guisantes, pero ya tengo a tope los semilleros de lechugas y espinacas.
> 
> ...



Supongo que remueves la tierra otra vez antes de plantar la huerta de invierno no? Las patatas de invierno sond e alguna variedad especial?


----------



## n_flamel (4 Oct 2022)

Pregunta un poco off topic. Viendo esta noticia: SOS acuíferos: la grave situación de nuestras reservas de ag cuyo mapa interactivo de acuíferos es interesante al margen de otras cuestiones he recordado que una vez vi un reportaje de esos de la Sexta los viernes noche sobre contaminación de acuíferos y agua corriente y hablaban de un pueblo de Teruel creo recordar que tenían que consumir agua embotellada por contaminación por nitratos. Sabéis de casos semejantes? 

Muchos de vosotros seguro que tenéis pozo para vuestra finca, ¿qué es mejor o qué opinión tenéis de ambos: el pozo de antaño de poca profundidad o los modernos estos que llegan al acuífero?


----------



## pagesitawa (5 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguien sabe de granados? Tengo uno que tendrá 10 años y no ha dado una granada en la vida. Está verde y sano, da flores pero no le cuaja el fruto. Tampoco sé cómo se poda este arbusto porque por ahí los he visto sin podar como maleza y con granadas.




Precisamente casi todos los árboles de no estar injertados generalmente no dan fruto, mismito que las vides primero se planta el planzon y despues se injerta la clase de uva que más mejor le va al terreno que se suele plantar.
Y eso me trae en recuerdo, que cuando noe piso por primera vez la tierra después del diluvio “universal” lo primero que izó fue emborracharse con unas uvas que encontró, en fin deduciendo que el todopoderoso al anegar la tierra, dando por cierto que su venganza o su profecía era más menos que destruirlo todo para así castigar la osadía del hombre y poco más.
Dando por cierto que para conseguir una parra productiva , lo principal es plantar un planzon y más menos después de más menos unos dos o tres años es posible poder conseguir haga uvas.
En fin, toca lo que toques sobre profecias, parábolas, historias, leyendas y tradiciones bíblicas frente a las leyes y de la naturaleza ni por un puto casual nada es ni parecido, ni comparable con la realidad de lo que es y representa la naturaleza y poco más.
Simplemente con aceptar que la materia es la única que se puede razónar, entender y comprender que de aver un todo poderoso este es la materia.


----------



## pagesitawa (5 Oct 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Pregunta un poco off topic. Viendo esta noticia: SOS acuíferos: la grave situación de nuestras reservas de ag cuyo mapa interactivo de acuíferos es interesante al margen de otras cuestiones he recordado que una vez vi un reportaje de esos de la Sexta los viernes noche sobre contaminación de acuíferos y agua
> corriente y hablaban de un pueblo de Teruel creo recordar que tenían que consumir agua embotellada por contaminación por nitratos. Sabéis de casos semejantes?
> 
> Muchos de vosotros seguro que tenéis pozo para vuestra finca, ¿qué es mejor o qué opinión tenéis de ambos: el pozo de antaño de poca profundidad o los modernos estos que llegan al acuífero?



A mi de toda le vida he bebido agua de cisternas, pozos y del grifo, hasta el punto de beberla muy casualmente de cavidades de las grades piedras y no pasarme absolutamente nada, desde hace unos diez años aun teniendo un depósito, un pozo, el canal y un riachuelo donde hace una década cazaba cangrejos y que la llamaban “ la femosa” hoy aun se llama o la llaman la “ femosa apestosa” por razónes obvias y ademas y casualmente en mi finca nace o mana una fuente o manantial por lo que aquí y ahora no pruebo ningun agua que no sea del grifo y poco más.
Podría dar miles de razones del porque cada vez la naturaleza está más desnaturalizada pero creo sería estéril y que aun siendo evidentisimo que el ser humano se está cargando lo poco que queda natural , más de uno no solo lo niega , que encíma da razones y defiende que esto no es cierto u para ejemplo un politica prestigiosa y popular como la esperanza aguirre no solo lo defiende como falso e incoherente hasta llegar a algo tan manido como que todo es causa y efecto de los izquierdosos, científicos, progresistas y judeo masonicos.
En fin.


----------



## pagesitawa (7 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> No se si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Tenía una higuera casi de dos metros en terreno pero me aconsejaron quitarla porque estaba cerca de un muro medianero. Ahora la he pasado a una maceta de unos 80 litros, pero las hojas se están secando muy rápido. Que puedo hacer? Gracias por este hilo tan bueno.



Generalmente las higueras son muy promiscuas, y tanto las raíces como el ramaje se desarrollan mucho y muy rápido y necesitan mucho espacio, no se si con una maceta de 80 litros le será suficiente.
De todas formas las higueras también son inmortales ya que brotal muy fácilmente.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (9 Oct 2022)

Las vides se podan a finales de invierno, es una parra bastante vieja, mejor en menguante o en creciente. ¿Cuándo le debo echar plaguicida? Gracias.


----------



## pagesitawa (9 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Las vides se podan a finales de invierno, es una parra bastante vieja, mejor en menguante o en creciente. ¿Cuándo le debo echar plaguicida? Gracias.




Generalmente cuando pierden las hojas se suelen podar , más allá que sulfato de cobre y espolvoreadlas con azufre cuando tienen racimos y poco más.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Oct 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Las vides se podan a finales de invierno, es una parra bastante vieja, mejor en menguante o en creciente. ¿Cuándo le debo echar plaguicida? Gracias.



A las parras generalmente no se le echa ningún "plaguicida" sino en todo caso algún fungicida como sulfato de cobre, es lo típico que las deja unas manchas azules en las hojas al secar. El abuso de fitosanitarios y su normalización tiene y está teniendo muy malas consecuencias.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Oct 2022)

Como anécdota comentar que un ciruelo de variedad claudia ha florecido la noche de luna llena de octubre. Y bastantes flores.


----------



## pagesitawa (11 Oct 2022)

De lo poco que he leído y por lo que he experimentado en lo tradicional sobre la influencia de la luna no me vale o mejor dicho en la experiencia nunca me ha servido.
También es verdad que soy de los pocos , que lo veo o no me lo creo y poco más.


----------



## JAG63 (11 Oct 2022)

felino66 dijo:


> En Valencia suelo empezar a mediados de octubre, ya estoy preparando la tierra para:
> 
> Acelgas, espinacas, rábanos, lechugas varias
> (esto en un cuadrado todo junto para hacer perímetro de protección frente e caracoles y babosas)
> ...



¿Cómo haces el perimetro de proteccion frente a babosas y caracoles?


----------



## felino66 (11 Oct 2022)

JAG63 dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces el perimetro de proteccion frente a babosas y caracoles?



Un pequeño surco y lo relleno con ceniza de vez en cuando (tengo chimenea), tbl los voy
cogiendo a mano, los meto en una malla para caracoles y cuando está llena los tiro por ahí,
entre una cosa y la otra se minimizan muchisimo los daños.


----------



## pagesitawa (11 Oct 2022)

A mi me es más fácil poner un veneno que con solo tocarlo las babosas y los caracoles se mueren fulminados.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> No se si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Tenía una higuera casi de dos metros en terreno pero me aconsejaron quitarla porque estaba cerca de un muro medianero. Ahora la he pasado a una maceta de unos 80 litros, pero las hojas se están secando muy rápido. Que puedo hacer? Gracias por este hilo tan bueno.



Olvídate de las hojas, en este tiempo ya se están cayendo y puede ser normal que con el trajín de trasplante y demás simplemente se haya acelerado el proceso porque las raíces se hayan quedado tocadas o se estén readaptando. Hasta la próxima primavera no esperes hojas nuevas, como mucho fíjate qué pinta tienen las yemas y si se secan tallos, ahí sí podría ser síntoma de que algo va mal. Yo no haría mucho, más que vigilar si hace falta alguna poda o algo de eso.


----------



## algala (18 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Olvídate de las hojas, en este tiempo ya se están cayendo y puede ser normal que con el trajín de trasplante y demás simplemente se haya acelerado el proceso porque las raíces se hayan quedado tocadas o se estén readaptando. Hasta la próxima primavera no esperes hojas nuevas, como mucho fíjate qué pinta tienen las yemas y si se secan tallos, ahí sí podría ser síntoma de que algo va mal. Yo no haría mucho, más que vigilar si hace falta alguna poda o algo de eso.



Las yemas las veo bien, de hecho en alguna da la impresión de que van a brotar hojas de nuevo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> Las yemas las veo bien, de hecho en alguna da la impresión de que van a brotar hojas de nuevo.



Pues nada, entonces paciencia. Por si no lo has tenido en cuenta, añadir que los árboles en maceta tienen más problemillas para regular la temperatura y agradecen especialmente tener un pequeño "acolchado" encima de la tierra, ya sean sus propias hojas, algo de paja, madera fina, cartón o incluso piedras. O un poco de todo.


----------



## Wallebot (23 Oct 2022)

algala dijo:


> No se si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Tenía una higuera casi de dos metros en terreno pero me aconsejaron quitarla porque estaba cerca de un muro medianero. Ahora la he pasado a una maceta de unos 80 litros, pero las hojas se están secando muy rápido. Que puedo hacer? Gracias por este hilo tan bueno.



En algunos sitios se planta arboles pegados a muros para que estorben poco y el muro absorbee el calor y mejoran un poco la produccion. Ante de los invernaderos se utilizaban muros. 
Yo creo que es buena idea aprovechar las zonas de las paredes para frutales, en verano la hojas protegen del sol y en invierno se pierden. 









Fruit Walls: Urban Farming in the 1600s


We are being told to eat local and seasonal food, either because other crops have been tranported over long distances, or because they are grown in energy-intensive greenhouses. But it wasn't always like that. From the sixteenth to the twentieth century, urban farmers grew Mediterranean fruits...



www.lowtechmagazine.com












Reinventando el Invernadero


Al contrario de los invernaderos totalmente acristalados, un invernadero solar pasivo está diseñado para retener el máximo calor posible.




solar.lowtechmagazine.com


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (23 Oct 2022)

Tengo mi mejor higuera llena de esta mierda: cochinilla de la higuera








Cochinilla de la Higuera (Ceroplastes rusci)


En Córdoba, Córdoba, Argentina por Daniel Oscar Serra, el 19/01/2020




www.ecoregistros.org





¿Sabéis de algún remedio ecológico para acabar con esto?


----------



## Wallebot (23 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo mi mejor higuera llena de esta mierda: cochinilla de la higuera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para pulgones se pude usara jabon de trozo diluido y fumigado por las plantas. 
Lo ideal es el potasico en lugar del clasico que se hace con sosa, pero el normal valdra.


Si no funciona


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (23 Oct 2022)

Wallebot dijo:


> Para pulgones se pude usara jabon de trozo diluido y fumigado por las plantas.
> Lo ideal es el potasico en lugar del clasico que se hace con sosa, pero el normal valdra.
> 
> 
> Si no funciona



Tengo jabón potásico de este que venden en el mercarroña y me ha funcionado muy bien con el pulgón, pero la cochinilla esta me da impresión de ser dura de cojones.

Probaré con el potásico a ver qué tal...


----------



## SPQR (23 Oct 2022)

El único tratamiento ecológico permitido para cochinillas es el aceite de parafina.



HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo jabón potásico de este que venden en el mercarroña y me ha funcionado muy bien con el pulgón, pero la cochinilla esta me da impresión de ser dura de cojones.
> 
> Probaré con el potásico a ver qué tal...


----------



## Ufo (23 Oct 2022)

Muy interesante el hilo


----------



## CANCERVERO (23 Oct 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Tengo jabón potásico de este que venden en el mercarroña y me ha funcionado muy bien con el pulgón, pero la cochinilla esta me da impresión de ser dura de cojones.
> 
> Probaré con el potásico a ver qué tal...



Mezclalo con aceite de Nem a temperatura de unos 20 Cº y pulveriza.
El jabon, ayuda la aderencia a las plantas, tambien puese usar en la mezcla tierra de diatomeas, mira a ponerlo en el envés de las hojas


----------



## n_flamel (23 Oct 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Mezclalo con aceite de Nem a temperatura de unos 20 Cº y pulveriza.
> El jabon, ayuda la aderencia a las plantas, tambien puese usar en la mezcla tierra de diatomeas, mira a ponerlo en el envés de las hojas



Muy importante esto que dices, contra algunas plagas no hay que echar por encima sino de abajo hacia arriba que cubra el envés de las hojas que es donde se refugian. Esto es especialmente importante en la mosca blanca.


----------



## n_flamel (30 Oct 2022)

Saludos a todos, hoy he conseguido ortiga fresca de la huerta, pero no he sido capaz de quitarle los "pinchos" urticantes, ¿cómo se quitan? Alguien la consume? Me gustaría consumirla fresca


----------



## Alberto1989 (30 Oct 2022)

Alguien tiene patos? Estoy pensando en ponerlos... alguna experiencia?


----------



## n_flamel (30 Oct 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Alguien tiene patos? Estoy pensando en ponerlos... alguna experiencia?



Son un buen bicho, los crié hace años y merecen la pena. Tienen alguna ventaja y alguna desventaja sobre las gallinas.
Ventajas: son más duros a las enfermedades, mucho más inteligentes y más "mascostas". Apenas hay que hacerles caso y si están en una finca darles de comer solo cuando ponen huevos (pienso de gallina ponedora) o mudan pluma. depredan caracoles, lombrices, también ratones y cosas así. Todo lo que pillen. 
Desventajas: Necesitan un barreño con agua para lavarse. Son más guarros, les gusta el barro, como vean barro se meten, sobre todo si tienes muchos esto puede ser un problema. Como todo depende de lo que uno quiera y se plantee. 

¿Para qué los quieres, para carne o para huevos? Te aconsejo que te informes y elijas una buena raza, para huevos te recomiendo corredor (no vale para carne, es flacucho) o kaki Campbell.


----------



## pagesitawa (1 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Pregunta: por qué me están tardando más de lo normal en madurar los tomates? Hay muchos pero están verdes. Falta de algún nutriente quizá??



Más sol , más nutrientes y menos agua.


----------



## pagesitawa (1 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Son un buen bicho, los crié hace años y merecen la pena. Tienen alguna ventaja y alguna desventaja sobre las gallinas.
> Ventajas: son más duros a las enfermedades, mucho más inteligentes y más "mascostas". Apenas hay que hacerles caso y si están en una finca darles de comer solo cuando ponen huevos (pienso de gallina ponedora) o mudan pluma. depredan caracoles, lombrices, también ratones y cosas así. Todo lo que pillen.
> Desventajas: Necesitan un barreño con agua para lavarse. Son más guarros, les gusta el barro, como vean barro se meten, sobre todo si tienes muchos esto puede ser un problema. Como todo depende de lo que uno quiera y se plantee.
> 
> ¿Para qué los quieres, para carne o para huevos? Te aconsejo que te informes y elijas una buena raza, para huevos te recomiendo corredor (no vale para carne, es flacucho) o kaki Campbell.



Lo único positivo que recuerdo de los patos es que son unos warros, cuando comen lo engullen bebiendo agua de los abrevaderos y hacen como una papilla y con el tiempo este abrevadero es como una pocilga.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Lo único positivo que recuerdo de los patos es que son unos warros, cuando comen lo engullen bebiendo agua de los abrevaderos y hacen como una papilla y con el tiempo este abrevadero es como una pocilga.



Hay que separarles/alejarles el agua del pienso. De hecho no hay porqué darles pìenso sin razón.

No deben comer del mismo sitio que las gallinas. Las gallinas son de secano y los patos de regadío de igual modo que no plantas una berenjena en el arrozal.


----------



## Greco (2 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Alguien sabe de granados? Tengo uno que tendrá 10 años y no ha dado una granada en la vida. Está verde y sano, da flores pero no le cuaja el fruto. Tampoco sé cómo se poda este arbusto porque por ahí los he visto sin podar como maleza y con granadas.



Quizá no es autofértil. Necesitarías otro para polinización cruzada. Pero especulo.


----------



## Greco (2 Nov 2022)

algala dijo:


> No se si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> Tenía una higuera casi de dos metros en terreno pero me aconsejaron quitarla porque estaba cerca de un muro medianero. Ahora la he pasado a una maceta de unos 80 litros, pero las hojas se están secando muy rápido. Que puedo hacer? Gracias por este hilo tan bueno.



Las higueras y los muros se hicieron las unas para los otros, no se porqué, pero es así.


----------



## algala (2 Nov 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Las higueras y los muros se hicieron las unas para los otros, no se porqué, pero es así.




No es aconsejable tenerlas cerca de un muro?


----------



## Greco (2 Nov 2022)

algala dijo:


> No es aconsejable tenerlas cerca de un muro?



Al contrario, mira donde suelen crecer, y más hermosas.


----------



## algala (2 Nov 2022)

Estoy pensando en poner en el jardín de la piscina este cactus




Los que he visto de un tamaño medio se van a casi 100€.

Como puede ser valgan eso, si me suena que por la costa mediterránea se ven por todos lados de forma silvestres?

Es un Ephorbia.


----------



## algala (2 Nov 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Al contrario, mira donde suelen crecer, y más hermosas.



Pero me dijeron que podía llevarse por delante el muro, y llegar las raíces incluso por debajo de la casa.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Nov 2022)

algala dijo:


> Pero me dijeron que podía llevarse por delante el muro, y llegar las raíces incluso por debajo de la casa.



Lo que no es aconsejable es ponerlas en una zona enlosada ni junto a la casa. Al decir muro creo que se refieren al típico muro de piedras de antaño para separar huertas/fincas, más bien como taludes de piedra, etc, no a un muro "bonito" de los de ahora. Les gusta agarrarse a las rocas y las raíces ensanchan mucho.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Nov 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Quizá no es autofértil. Necesitarías otro para polinización cruzada. Pero especulo.



Este año asombrosamente ha dado la primera granada, la lluvia de esta semana pasada la ha roto. Pero ha dado fruto. la podaré en invierno y tendremos paciencia.


----------



## Wallebot (2 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Son un buen bicho, los crié hace años y merecen la pena. Tienen alguna ventaja y alguna desventaja sobre las gallinas.
> Ventajas: son más duros a las enfermedades, mucho más inteligentes y más "mascostas". Apenas hay que hacerles caso y si están en una finca darles de comer solo cuando ponen huevos (pienso de gallina ponedora) o mudan pluma. depredan caracoles, lombrices, también ratones y cosas así. Todo lo que pillen.
> Desventajas: Necesitan un barreño con agua para lavarse. Son más guarros, les gusta el barro, como vean barro se meten, sobre todo si tienes muchos esto puede ser un problema. Como todo depende de lo que uno quiera y se plantee.
> 
> ¿Para qué los quieres, para carne o para huevos? Te aconsejo que te informes y elijas una buena raza, para huevos te recomiendo corredor (no vale para carne, es flacucho) o kaki Campbell.



Que tal cortan el cesped.?
Casi todos los animales comen hierba, cerdos, gallinas, osos. Pero dicen que las gallinas son peor que los patos. Parece que las anatidas lo dejan muuy bien casi para jugar al golfo, como los conejos.


----------



## Wallebot (2 Nov 2022)

algala dijo:


> Estoy pensando en poner en el jardín de la piscina este cactus
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1248313
> 
> ...



Quiza por el crecimiento lento y tarda mucho en crecer.

Ya que sacas el tema. Que tal los cactus que da fruto? Son frutas caras y deben estar muy ricos y como cactus gastan pocos recursos.

Yo tuve un epifilum y un dia dio fruto y estaba bueno, aunque sabia muy aromatico como colonia. 
Dan flor casi de noche y creo que en su entorno lo polinizan murcielagos. Aqui hay que polinizarlo manualmente, tanto epifilum como pitaya, porque la abejas y demas no son nocturnas. 

En España lo clasico son las chumberas.


----------



## Wallebot (2 Nov 2022)

Alguien tiene moras?
Mi hermano me ha dado moras de un planta que compraron. Era casi el doble de gordas y mas sabrosas que las campestres y no tiene pinchos. De hecho menos que las Frambuesas que tengo.
ME ha dado unos tallos, a ver si los broto y me pongo yo de esas.


----------



## Alberto1989 (2 Nov 2022)

Wallebot dijo:


> Quiza por el crecimiento lento y tarda mucho en crecer.
> 
> Ya que sacas el tema. Que tal los cactus que da fruto? Son frutas caras y deben estar muy ricos y como cactus gastan pocos recursos.
> 
> ...



Recomiendo el nopal. Es muy fácil de reproducirla con un trocito de oreja, y crece muy rápido.

La oreja de la chumbera se come diariamente en México, que se de donde viene, y es buen abono mezclado con agua para echarlo a los tomates.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Nov 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Mezclalo con aceite de Nem a temperatura de unos 20 Cº y pulveriza.
> El jabon, ayuda la aderencia a las plantas, tambien puese usar en la mezcla tierra de diatomeas, mira a ponerlo en el envés de las hojas



Un apunte: la diatomea micronizada si es para pulverizar, la molida puede atascar.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Un apunte: la diatomea micronizada si es para pulverizar, la molida puede atascar.



Yo la que uso es de la marca Castalia y cuando hago la mezcla, uso un pulverizador de los que para presurizar llevan su propia bomba. Tambien utilizo este polvo para los gatos y a un amigo le he dado para que se lo mezcle con la comida a las gallinas y para pulverizar en las plumas.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (7 Nov 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Yo la que uso es de la marca Castalia y cuando hago la mezcla, uso un pulverizador de los que para presurizar llevan su propia bomba. Tambien utilizo este polvo para los gatos y a un amigo le he dado para que se lo mezcle con la comida a las gallinas y para pulverizar en las plumas.



A ver, si es muy poca cantidad y bien diluida no creo que pase nada aunque sea de la molida, pero si puedes elegir, la micronizada es grano más fino y te quitas el riesgo de obstruir el pulverizador. Yo la pillo en Piensos Lago y sale el saco de 25 de molida al precio del de 20 de micronizada.

Yo la uso a mano en los hormigueros o con el fuelle de espolvorear si es para alguna planta. A los gatetes también les aplico un poco si veo que se les pasa la pipeta.


----------



## CANCERVERO (7 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> A ver, si es muy poca cantidad y bien diluida no creo que pase nada aunque sea de la molida, pero si puedes elegir, la micronizada es grano más fino y te quitas el riesgo de obstruir el pulverizador. Yo la pillo en Piensos Lago y sale el saco de 25 de molida al precio del de 20 de micronizada.
> 
> Yo la uso a mano en los hormigueros o con el fuelle de espolvorear si es para alguna planta. A los gatetes también les aplico un poco si veo que se les pasa la pipeta.



Esta es la que yo uso:








TIERRA DE DIATOMEAS CASTALIA, CUBO 2 KG


EN STOCK: TIERRA DE DIATOMEAS CASTALIA, CUBO 2 KG, INSECT20 al mejor precio. Entrega disponible en España peninsular e Islas Baleares.




www.manomano.es





Pues está muy bien de precio esa que me has dicho, pero no me dice que se pueda usar para mejorar la comida de animales.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> A ver, si es muy poca cantidad y bien diluida no creo que pase nada aunque sea de la molida, pero si puedes elegir, la micronizada es grano más fino y te quitas el riesgo de obstruir el pulverizador. Yo la pillo en Piensos Lago y sale el saco de 25 de molida al precio del de 20 de micronizada.
> 
> Yo la uso a mano en los hormigueros o con el fuelle de espolvorear si es para alguna planta. A los gatetes también les aplico un poco si veo que se les pasa la pipeta.



Lo de usarla en mamíferos alguien me dijo que esos micro cristales (de sílice creo) podían dañar los pulmones del animal al respirarlos, qué opinais? puede tener algo de cierto? cómo se la aplicáis a los gatos/perros?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Nov 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> Esta es la que yo uso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la primera que compré yo para probar, he tenido que tirar de sacos desde que compré la parcela porque viene con extra de hormigas y me jodo unos 10 kilos al año. 

Sobre el tema de usarla en alimentación de las gallinas supongo que no habría problema, no deja de ser el mismo producto con diferentes moliendas. Pero puedes preguntarle al vendedor si se da el caso.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Lo de usarla en mamíferos alguien me dijo que esos micro cristales (de sílice creo) podían dañar los pulmones del animal al respirarlos, qué opinais? puede tener algo de cierto? cómo se la aplicáis a los gatos/perros?



Yo cuando la uso es poniéndome un poco en la mano, me la froto con la otra y luego le doy unas caricias al bicho, insistiendo en el contrapelo y las zonas más complicadas (orejas y tal, donde no llegan a lamerse) Poca cantidad e intentando que quede bien distribuida, aunque tampoco hace falta dejarlo pintado al bicho. Tóxico por ingesta no es, por inhalación ni idea, supongo que será un tema problemático si es acumulativo y en cantidades importantes.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Nov 2022)

Siento vergüenza de tener la Huerta abandonada y ni siquiera pasarme por este hilo a reconfortarme... 
Pido perdon @Cuchillo de palo & company... 
El 2023 empiezo de nuevo sin falta, estoy sin coche y con jodiendas familiares pero abandonar la azada es pecado...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (10 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Siento vergüenza de tener la Huerta abandonada y ni siquiera pasarme por este hilo a reconfortarme...
> Pido perdon @Cuchillo de palo & company...
> El 2023 empiezo de nuevo sin falta, estoy sin coche y con jodiendas familiares pero abandonar la azada es pecado...



pues si te cuento yo... menos mal que somos varios y si no va uno va otro...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (13 Nov 2022)

Ahora estoy recogiendo pimientos. Pequeños, pero es que hasta hace un mes no habíamos cogido ni uno.

Las calabazas salían y morían (el fruto), han salido en octubre y no ha quedado ni una, la planta ya está muriendo. 

Al menos estoy cogiendo rabanos bastante majos y las habas están todas en flor. A ver si salen antes de las heladas, el año pasado las cogimos en marzo o abril.

En fin, un año extraño este.


----------



## CANCERVERO (14 Nov 2022)

Los pimientos italianos, los estoy cogiando ahora, hasta mediados de Septiembre con cuajó ni una flor.


----------



## trolero (16 Nov 2022)

¿Alguien ha plantado cereal de invierno?

¿Tras estas lluvias será buena fecha?


----------



## pocholito (19 Nov 2022)

Yo ya he puesto habas cebollas ajos rábanos y perejil he sembrado.
También he puesto rúcula acelgas lechugas un poco de todo.
Calabazas este año he cogido 30 , puse maíz rosetero y me ha ido bien un surquillo


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (19 Nov 2022)

Hay algún "compedio de saber" en PDF subido?
O títulos de referencia en plan "el horticultor autosuficiente y la vida en el campo"?


----------



## panaderia (22 Nov 2022)

en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?


----------



## pagesitoalegre (22 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
> ¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?



Segun que condicion me aporteis yo os dare mi opinion del contrario las heces de siempre las he considerado mismito que cualquier estiercol, diferente pero su funcion me es mas o menos la misma.
En el gallinero tiramos todo lo que nos sobra de lo que comemos y a mas de dar de comer a las gallinas sacamos compost que usamos para el huerto


----------



## n_flamel (22 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
> ¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?



obvio, solo conseguirás alimentar bacterias nada positivas al terreno. 

De hecho las plantas no se "alimentan" con mierda de ningún tipo, el estiércol debe compostar antes. Llenar la huerta de estiércol no alimenta a las plantas directamente el año que lo echas porque la planta no aprovecha nada de eso. Si recuerdas el esquema aquel de la EGB del ecosistema trófico hay 3 fases que conforman un ciclo:

-> productores vegetales q hace la fotosíntesis y toman nutrientes del suelo -> consumidores -> *DESCOMPONEDORES *que devuelven los restos de los 2 anteriores al estado básico aprovechable por las pantas. 

No sé por qué esta tercera categoría la gente la suele olvidar.


----------



## Alberto1989 (22 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
> ¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?



Nitrogenio (Cacas en general, y cadaveres) se mezclan con carbono ( Cualquier cosa que venga de un arbol, ya sea carton, leña, restos de poda triturada, papel...) crea compost de calidad. 

Es mejor coger esas cacas, del animal que sea, incluyendo humanos, y lo mezclas con hojas secas por ejemplo, y lo dejas reposar 8 meses.


----------



## risto mejido (26 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Nitrogenio (Cacas en general, y cadaveres) se mezclan con carbono ( Cualquier cosa que venga de un arbol, ya sea carton, leña, restos de poda triturada, papel...) crea compost de calidad.
> 
> Es mejor coger esas cacas, del animal que sea, incluyendo humanos, y lo mezclas con hojas secas por ejemplo, y lo dejas reposar 8 meses.



Anda, me acuerdo de una granja de aves, que los excrementos los mezclaban con serrín para poder luego venderlo, ellos decían que solo las mierdas quemaban las plantas


----------



## pagesitoalegre (26 Nov 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Nitrogenio (Cacas en general, y cadaveres) se mezclan con carbono ( Cualquier cosa que venga de un arbol, ya sea carton, leña, restos de poda triturada, papel...) crea compost de calidad.
> 
> Es mejor coger esas cacas, del animal que sea, incluyendo humanos, y lo mezclas con hojas secas por ejemplo, y lo dejas reposar 8 meses.



Me es evidente que si entierras cadaveres putrefactos y excrementos en la parcela que usas como hortaliza puedes coger algo virico o alguna infeccion por lo que es mejor hacer un compost con paja serrin hierbas y demas vegetales hasta hacer una masa unifome y es mas mejor para el huerto , en mi caso todo lo que recojo sea paja hierba y demas vegetales y todos los sobante de lo que comemos lo pongo dentro del recinto del gallinero y los mismos vichos, pajaros gallinas, conejos ya se cuidan de hacer el compost y yo aprovecharlo y poco mas.
Pero cada vez mas uso abono industrial que me es mas practico da mas rendimiento al huerto ya que lleva lo mas preciso y necesario.


----------



## Alfa555 (27 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
> ¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?



El problema de las cacas humanas son las enfermedades que pueden tener esas heces según tengo entendido.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Nov 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> en subforo Preparacionismo insisten en que no es bueno alimentar las plantas con heces humanas.
> ¿todos estais de acuerdo tambien?





risto mejido dijo:


> Anda, me acuerdo de una granja de aves, que los excrementos los mezclaban con serrín para poder luego venderlo, ellos decían que solo las mierdas quemaban las plantas




Las heces humanas no tienen problema alguno, ya que la cantidad será ridícula ha no ser que tengas cerca de casa el colector de mierda de varios vecinos...
Una mierda humana dura muy poco en el campo, de la misma moscas, peloteros, onthofagus, y otros coprofagos la taladran separan, trituran y ponen sus huevos...
Aparte de todos los depredadores de coprofagos como los Stafilinidos que ponen sus huevos en galerías de las heces...

Las heces humanas en tierra no tienen ningún problema, quizá y solo quizá si orinas encima de una lechuga y te la comas esa semana...

No hay peligro alguno, es otro cuento asustaviejas de la administración...

Otra alternativa es cagar en un estanque con carpas, allí los peces comerán la mierda como si fuera foie de ganso a las finas hierbas...
Una vez al año desfangas el estanque y lo utilizas como aporte...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Nov 2022)

@n_flamel tiene parte de razón y parte que no, las heces frescas se pueden incorporar al huerto sin problema si es una cantidad adecuada y bien distribuida...
@risto mejido por ejemplo a citado lo del serrín y la gallinaza y eso se hace por la relación carbono/nitrógeno el serrín tiene mucho carbono y poco nitrógeno y la gallinaza mucho nitrógeno y apenas carbono...

Las heces humanas son un intermedio entre la boñiga y las heces de un carnívoro...

¿Existen problemas de bacterias que puedan sobrevivir y prosperar desde el excremento hasta que una planta se pueda cosechar?
Yo creo que no...

Las bacterias del intestino viven en una atmósfera muy diferente a la del exterior y la mayoría mueren por el oxígeno la luz ultravioleta del Sol, el calor, viento etc...


Ahora hablando del aporte de estiércol humano, claro que dependiendo que cultivo y que queremos mejorar en el huerto la composición será más o menos provechosa...


Si compostas poco nitrificas más la tierra, si lo compostas mucho carboneas más...
Por una simple razón, el compostaje hace que pierdas un volumen muy grande de las heces y sus compuestos que suelen ser muy volatiles...


Aunque yo recomiendo compostar ya que a largo plazo es mejor...

Pero por ejemplo echarle un truño al pie de una calabacera es un potente estimulante


----------



## panaderia (28 Nov 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> El problema de las cacas humanas son las enfermedades que pueden tener esas heces según tengo entendido.



por las bacterias?


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Las heces humanas no tienen problema alguno, ya que la cantidad será ridícula ha no ser que tengas cerca de casa el colector de mierda de varios vecinos...
> Una mierda humana dura muy poco en el campo, de la misma moscas, peloteros, onthofagus, y otros coprofagos la taladran separan, trituran y ponen sus huevos...
> Aparte de todos los depredadores de coprofagos como los Stafilinidos que ponen sus huevos en galerías de las heces...
> 
> ...



La única diferencia que encuentro entre una administración de derechas en contra de las de izquierdas es que una te aconseja que confíes en la fe, la esperanza y la caridad , además de querer follar antes tienes que enamorarte casarte y amarla mientras vivas, en lo demá a mi personalmente me es totalmente diferente, no solo nunca me he enamorado, casado ni he tenido que aguantar a una sola mujer y la cabra por que no me deja que me la beneficie y en lo que pase después de muerto ni mentarlo, a mi me sé expliqué que collons puede hacer el pagesitoalegre en el cielo más que cascarsela con tanta santa, virgen, ángeles o monjas impolutas , de poder escoger aquí y ahora en el espacio tiempo a 
mi que me manden al infierno entre putas, maricones y travestis , además de virgenes y monjas , todas ellas virgenes además de redimidas de su pasado y poco más.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> La única diferencia que encuentro entre una administración de derechas en contra de las de izquierdas es que una te aconseja que confíes en la fe, la esperanza y la caridad , además de querer follar antes tienes que enamorarte casarte y amarla mientras vivas, en lo demá a mi personalmente me es totalmente diferente, no solo nunca me he enamorado, casado ni he tenido que aguantar a una sola mujer y la cabra por que no me deja que me la beneficie y en lo que pase después de muerto ni mentarlo, a mi me sé expliqué que collons puede hacer el pagesitoalegre en el cielo más que cascarsela con tanta santa, virgen, ángeles o monjas impolutas , de poder escoger aquí y ahora en el espacio tiempo a
> mi que me manden al infierno entre putas, maricones y travestis , además de virgenes y monjas , todas ellas virgenes además de redimidas de su pasado y poco más.



Creo que te has confundido de hilo...


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 Nov 2022)

las habas me han pillado el pulgón negro, les he echado jabón potásico, si no funciona también tengo insecticida, pero solo si no detengo la plaga.


----------



## Triptolemo (28 Nov 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> las habas me han pillado el pulgón negro, les he echado jabón potásico, si no funciona también tengo insecticida, pero solo si no detengo la plaga.



No te preocupes por el pulgón demasiado, es un pulgon ceniciento y sale siempre... 
La cosecha no va a mermarse mucho por la época que es... 

Puedes probar con colillas de tabaco en infusión, pero son pulgones que siempre pillan a las habas... 

Lo mejor es que plantes más habas, un 10% más de terreno y que te olvides de ellas... 

Muchas veces cosechar disgustos es por sembrar temores...


----------



## n_flamel (28 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Creo que te has confundido de hilo...



por mi parte se me ha agotado la paciencia con este.


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No te preocupes por el pulgón demasiado, es un pulgon ceniciento y sale siempre...
> La cosecha no va a mermarse mucho por la época que es...
> 
> Puedes probar con colillas de tabaco en infusión, pero son pulgones que siempre pillan a las habas...
> ...



Por regla general las hormigas son las que cuidan de sacarle un beneficio al pulgón, ya que ellas son 
las que se cuidan de alimentarse del líquido que tienen los pulgones, tú mira de dar cincuenta euros a la que manda o dirige a este rabaño de hormigas y ella ya se cuidara de llevar a estos pulgones a chupar las habas de otro vecino.


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Las heces humanas no tienen problema alguno, ya que la cantidad será ridícula ha no ser que tengas cerca de casa el colector de mierda de varios vecinos...
> Una mierda humana dura muy poco en el campo, de la misma moscas, peloteros, onthofagus, y otros coprofagos la taladran separan, trituran y ponen sus huevos...
> Aparte de todos los depredadores de coprofagos como los Stafilinidos que ponen sus huevos en galerías de las heces...
> 
> ...



Ahora el purin si es humano no vale?
Una estanca no es lo más apropiado, en primavera secan los canales para limpiar y lo que ves da asco .
Que corra, el agua también


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Por regla general las hormigas son las que cuidan de sacarle un beneficio al pulgón, ya que ellas son
> las que se cuidan de alimentarse del líquido que tienen los pulgones, tú mira de dar cincuenta euros a la que manda o dirige a este rabaño de hormigas y ella ya se cuidara de llevar a estos pulgones a chupar las habas de otro vecino.



Te refieres a la cebada?


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Te refieres a la cebada?



A ver , posiblemente aun no te hayas dado cuenta que háblas con el más wapo con más posibles además de el más dicharachero del foro, un pulgón es un vicho que rezuma un líquido dulzón y que las hormigas recolectan , por lo que con que engrases al líder del rebaño de las hormigas estas , el problema lo tienes resuelto .
La cebada o el centeno me es un cereal mismito que cizalla y para algunos dioses no tienen ningún valor y poc mas.


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Ahora el purin si es humano no vale?
> Una estanca no es lo más apropiado, en primavera secan los canales para limpiar y lo que ves da asco .
> Que corra, el agua también



En donde yo me desenvuelvo el purin se saca de las pocilgas o granjas de cerdos y que generalmente los agricultores lo


----------



## pagesitoalegre (28 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Creo que te has confundido de hilo...



Pues anda que tu?
Creo tu que has confundido las temporas con el culo en lo demas ni me molesto.


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> A ver , posiblemente aun no te hayas dado cuenta que háblas con el más wapo con más posibles además de el más dicharachero del foro, un pulgón es un vicho que rezuma un líquido dulzón y que las hormigas recolectan , por lo que con que engrases al líder del rebaño de las hormigas estas , el problema lo tienes resuelto .
> La cebada o el centeno me es un cereal mismito que cizalla y para algunos dioses no tienen ningún valor y poc mas.



El pulgón lo conozco por melocotoneros, por dulce dulcinea comeme los huevos. 
Bicho sin agua no vive, sabes lo que es una cizalla?


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> En donde yo me desenvuelvo el purin se saca de las pocilgas o granjas de cerdos y que generalmente los agricultores lo



Eso no he dicho ni parecido, he dicho cuál es la diferencia entre el purin de un cerdo o un humano.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (28 Nov 2022)

A ver creo que por la simple circunstancia colateral de haberseme fugado mas de la mitad de mis pocas neuronas me he quedado en blanco, recuperada mi capacidad intelectual, solo me queda reconocer que a las deposiciones de los humanos es totalmente toxica y bastante asquerosa y sobre todo la mia en general, mismito que las deposiciones de los cerdo se les suele denominar purin y poco mas.


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2022)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> A ver creo que por la simple circunstancia colateral de haberseme fugado mas de la mitad de mis pocas neuronas me he quedado en blanco, recuperada mi capacidad intelectual, solo me queda reconocer que a las deposiciones de los humanos es totalmente toxica y bastante asquerosa y sobre todo la mia en general, mismito que las deposiciones de los cerdo se les suele denominar purin y poco mas.



Una mierda es una mierda, ya.
Tu cuerpo es muy parecido al del cerdo co.
Si se separan unas de otras igual es por algo


----------



## pagesitawa (28 Nov 2022)

A qui una muestra que no todo lo ecológico es tal y como lo pintan los urbanitas consus creencias que lo criado enlas huertas es lo más mejor precosamente.
Aqui una muestra de lo que es una patata ecológica y la que se suele comprar en un súper.


----------



## panaderia (2 Dic 2022)

por que las naranjas que hay en valencia ciudad son bordas? lo hacen adrede para que no las coma la gente?


----------



## Triptolemo (2 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> por que las naranjas que hay en valencia ciudad son bordas? lo hacen adrede para que no las coma la gente?



Haz mermelada o para hacer dulces de chocolate y naranja confitada...


----------



## n_flamel (5 Dic 2022)

A los que tenéis invernadero, cómo habéis hecho la puerta del mismo? un bastidor de madera fabricado por vosotros?


----------



## vettonio (12 Dic 2022)

Atentos con las habas porque atraen a los ratones de campo.


----------



## DDT (25 Dic 2022)

Que estais plantando ahora? 
Yo tengo muchas plantitas de nabos pero están muy juntas, casi pegadas, sabéis si hay que aclararlas, nunca he plantado nabos antes.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (25 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Que estais plantando ahora?
> Yo tengo muchas plantitas de nabos pero están muy juntas, casi pegadas, sabéis si hay que aclararlas, nunca he plantado nabos antes.



Es evidente que hay que aclararlos si quieres recolectar nabos, mismito que todas las demás plantas en general.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (25 Dic 2022)

En huerto tengo habas, cebollas,nabos , espinacas. coles, brokils y guisantes.


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Que estais plantando ahora?
> Yo tengo muchas plantitas de nabos pero están muy juntas, casi pegadas, sabéis si hay que aclararlas, nunca he plantado nabos antes.



Yo vivo en la costa de valencia, ahora estoy plantando en siembra directa calabazas, melones y sandias.

Y voy a poner las semillas de tomate, berenjena, pimiento, kale y acelgas ya para que empiecen a crecer y transplantar el 15 de febrero.


----------



## Onesimo39 (25 Dic 2022)

No veo nada o soy imbécil


----------



## DDT (25 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Yo vivo en la costa de valencia, ahora estoy plantando en siembra directa calabazas, melones y sandias.
> 
> Y voy a poner las semillas de tomate, berenjena, pimiento, kale y acelgas ya para que empiecen a crecer y transplantar el 15 de febrero.



Uyyy qué pronto pones los melones no? Tienes invernadero?
Yo tengo un par de matas de tomate que me han nacido solas en el huerto. De momento no las voy arrancar a ver que. Una la puse en maceta dentro de casa en una zona soleada y esta hermosisima, tiene hasta flores.


----------



## Alberto1989 (25 Dic 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Uyyy qué pronto pones los melones no? Tienes invernadero?
> Yo tengo un par de matas de tomate que me han nacido solas en el huerto. De momento no las voy arrancar a ver que. Una la puse en maceta dentro de casa en una zona soleada y esta hermosisima, tiene hasta flores.



No tengo nada de invernader, planto todo al natural, me gusta hacer pruebas, todos me dicen que no me funcionará y cada año me funciona.

De hecho ahora mismo estoy comiendo tomates que planté en septiembre.

Quiero remarcar, que estoy en Valencia, y que hasta hoy, no ha bajado el termometro de 10 grados, por lo que no se me pueden congelar.

Esto obviamente si estuviera en Teruel no lo podría hacer.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (27 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No veo nada o soy imbécil



Supongo que para verlo tendras que saber donde esta mi huerto


----------



## Morototeo (27 Dic 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> No tengo nada de invernader, planto todo al natural, me gusta hacer pruebas, todos me dicen que no me funcionará y cada año me funciona.
> 
> De hecho ahora mismo estoy comiendo tomates que planté en septiembre.
> 
> ...



una helada en febrero y todo a tomar por culo.. Es que no caen hielos en valencia o que?'


----------



## Alberto1989 (27 Dic 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> una helada en febrero y todo a tomar por culo.. Es que no caen hielos en valencia o que?'



No, aqui no hiela.

Sigo cosechando tomates a día de hoy, y seguiré en enero y febrero.

Eso si, no llueve ni obligandolo, se ve que los chemtrails que tiran van cargaditos cargaditos.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Ene 2023)

Me sobran calabazas, me podéis sugerir recetas para hacer con ellas. 

Este año he cultivado y probado por primera vez el boniato morado (ya lo llamo boniato podemita). Muy bueno, diferente en textura, sabor y sobre todo olor al boniato naranja más típico.


----------



## Nefersen (2 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me sobran calabazas, me podéis sugerir recetas para hacer con ellas.
> 
> Este año he cultivado y probado por primera vez el boniato morado (ya lo llamo boniato podemita). Muy bueno, diferente en textura, sabor y sobre todo olor al boniato naranja más típico.



Puedes echar pasta de calabaza a cualquier guiso y gana en sabor y textura: sean lentejas, garbanzas, etc. También funciona de miedo con arroces.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

Nefersen dijo:


> Puedes echar pasta de calabaza a cualquier guiso y gana en sabor y textura: sean lentejas, garbanzas, etc. También funciona de miedo con arroces.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

Aun suponiendo que a alguien le agrade la pasta de calabaza a mi nunca la ha agradado ni comido.
En lo demás la como casi de todo sean saltamontes, lagartijas o ancas de ranas.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (2 Ene 2023)

Precisamente los almendros en mi Finca ya están floridos.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Ene 2023)

pagesitoalegre dijo:


> Precisamente los almendros en mi Finca ya están floridos.



Una de mis parras está sacando hojas, la higuera también y uno de mis dos ciruelos también ha sacado hojas. No arranque las tomateras porque se pusierón en flor y tengo algun tomate verde. Los pimientos me siguen dando, son pequeños, pero dan.

Ayer paseando con mi perrita vi todo el romero en flor.

Quiero podar el finde que viene pero no se si podre podar las parras y los dos ciruelos si siguen sacando brotes. El nispero y la higuera ya lo pode hace dos años y no parece que le haga falta. 

Y ya en una o dos semanas empiezo a recoger habs, espero que no venga helada. El año pasado cogimos las habas en marzo-abril.

Donde vivo, en invienro, hiela casi todas las noches, temperaturas de -2 a 4º grados es normal en todo el invierno en la madrugada. Este año solo hemos encontrado hielo dos veces en los cristales, cundo vino esa ola de frio. Todas las Navidades con calor por el dia. Ojo, que eso lo notamos también en la factura, este año estamos consumiendo menos butano y menos luz. Eso que nos ahorramos en el bolsillo.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (2 Ene 2023)

vettonio dijo:


> Atentos con las habas porque atraen a los ratones de campo.



Ahora entiendo porque siempre tengo un gato dando vueltas por el huerto. Vive en una casa que solo vienen de vez en cuando a limpiar y se pasea por la zona de mi huerto, no entendia que coño hacía el gato en el huerto


----------



## Alberto1989 (2 Ene 2023)

Yo hoy he recogido una haba, la primera.

No sé por qué se me ha adelantado muchisimo una planta en concreto.

Calculo que tendré ya cosechas estables en unos 20 días. Estoy en Valencia.

Sigo cosechando tomates.


----------



## pocholito (2 Ene 2023)

Yo he seguido cosechando tomates hasta hace poco hablo de Granada , habas no tengo todavia las puse en noviembre pimientos tambien hasta hace poco en diciembre los quite, las calabazas igual


----------



## Alberto1989 (2 Ene 2023)

Estoy pensando este año en hacer cola de caballo para quitar los hongos.

Alguien ha probado? Le fue bien?

En youtube se recomienda en varios canales.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Estoy pensando este año en hacer cola de caballo para quitar los hongos.
> 
> Alguien ha probado? Le fue bien?
> 
> En youtube se recomienda en varios canales.



purín de cola de caballo? Negativo, nunca la he usado.


----------



## pocholito (2 Ene 2023)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Estoy pensando este año en hacer cola de caballo para quitar los hongos.
> 
> Alguien ha probado? Le fue bien?
> 
> En youtube se recomienda en varios canales.



Sirve pero yo haría Putin de ortiga yo lo he hecho y si sirve mezclado con jabón potásico como mojante o vajillas normal


----------



## pocholito (2 Ene 2023)

El Purin de ortiga es fungicida insecticida y fertilizante


----------



## pocholito (2 Ene 2023)

Para enraizantes naturales uso aloe vera y ortiga


----------



## westmadrid (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me sobran calabazas, me podéis sugerir recetas para hacer con ellas.
> 
> Este año he cultivado y probado por primera vez el boniato morado (ya lo llamo boniato podemita). Muy bueno, diferente en textura, sabor y sobre todo olor al boniato naranja más típico.



Lo más socorrido es una sopa de calabaza (muchos ajos para el sabor, calabaza, cebolla, caldo de pollo, y algo que le dé gracia, como ralladura de naranja o similar). Se toma con pan de verdad y queso derretido encima. En eso ya se te va media calabaza grande, o una pequegna. 

Luego por supuesto se puede tomar como guarnición, ya sea en dados, pasada por la sartén o grill, o bien en puré acompagnando al plato principal. Sospecho por tu nick y mensajes que tenemos un perfil coincidente en algunos aspectos, un saludo.


----------



## Paparajote (4 Ene 2023)

n_flamel dijo:


> Me sobran calabazas, me podéis sugerir recetas para hacer con ellas.
> 
> Este año he cultivado y probado por primera vez el boniato morado (ya lo llamo boniato podemita). Muy bueno, diferente en textura, sabor y sobre todo olor al boniato naranja más típico.



Crema de calabaza es una opción.


----------



## SPQR (Viernes a la(s) 4:45 PM)

Para mí es casi la única. Aparte de echarle un trozo de calabaza a los garbanzos pa darles sabor, es la unica receta que conozco. Pero vamos, que ancha es la hinternec pa buscar recetas.



Paparajote dijo:


> Crema de calabaza es una opción.


----------



## pocholito (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Hay más dulces de calabaza calabaza cocida


----------



## pocholito (Domingo a la(s) 11:43 AM)

Calabaza con canela y con la cáscara si quieres aprovecharla hay recetas para hacer patatas fritas de calabaza


----------



## CANCERVERO (Lunes a la(s) 8:31 PM)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Estoy pensando este año en hacer cola de caballo para quitar los hongos.
> 
> Alguien ha probado? Le fue bien?
> 
> En youtube se recomienda en varios canales.



La cola de caballo, es rica en sílice, lo que no sé sirá efectiva tal cual o seria necesario molerla después de seca. sigo pensando que es mas practico la tierra de diatomeas que es sílice mas puro.


----------



## antoniussss (Martes a la(s) 1:58 AM)

Buenas hace 2 meses tengo una lombricompostera y la tengo a 20 grados, le hecho de comer una vez por semana en un rinconcito y poco a poco llenando toda la bandeja, y la verdad es que tardan un cojon de pato en transformar (Metí 500 lombrices)

No sé si es normal porque la gente dice que en 2 meses tienes ya todo el cajón, o incluso que comen 250 gramos al día (Su peso)

Lixiviados muchos, pero lo que es comer, poco.


Tambien se me plantea la duda de entonces para qué sirven las bandejas o pisos superiores, si hasta que no se comen todo lo de la primera bandeja, no se puede apilar y alimentar una segunda bandeja..... y tengo 4 xd xd xd xd xd xd.


No sé si alguien me puede orientar., incluso los restos los paso por una picadora para que queden bien picaitos (Verduras y frutas en general) y alguna vez pico restos de poda y hojas, pero eso sigue ahí sin comer cuando escarbo.


Tambien sin regar ni una sola vez, solamente con echar restos, tiene una cantidad de humedad muy elevada, que intento neutralizar con virutas de madera, cachos de cartón o incluso con estiercol muy seco que tengo por ahí de caballo de hace años y años.

Que por otro lado, joder, si estás echando desperdicios que se van a podrir y convertirse en una masa, pues claro que al escarbar está todo viscoso como un fango, entonces qué cojones dicen en tutoriales o youtubers que nada de que haya fango o no se qué........ si es el puto proceso normal de descomposión de las verduras y frutas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Ray (Martes a la(s) 11:49 AM)

No se si ya habréis tocado el tema en el hilo, pido disculpas de ser así.

Tengo un problema con las palomas, y otros gorrones con alas, y mi gallinero. No puedo cubrir completamente de tela metálica toda la zona que tengo destinada a las gallinas, es demasiado grande y hay algunos olivos y otras plantas, una chumbera bastante alta por ejemplo. El recinto que tengo destinado para que duerman sí está cerrado completamente, ahí tengo los comederos y los bebederos, pero suelo llenar los comederos y reponer el agua y dejo la puerta abierta muchas veces. Me gusta darles cierta libertad por las mañanas, además es que lo estan deseando que les abra la puerta, entran y salen, comen un poco, vuelven a salir. No se, creo que es lo más sano y relajante para ellas. Pero no puedo, por las mañanas tengo que dejarlas encerradas hasta que compruebo que al menos han comido algo, porque se cuelan 20 o 30 palomos de mierda y en cinco minutos limpian los comederos. Las gallinas picotean un rato, se dan una vuelta, picotean otro poquito, y así. Los putos palomos no, no dejan un grano y vienen en marabunta, tengo ganas de soltarles un cartuchazo con la superpuesta.

No se que hacer, seguiré dejándolas encerradas hasta las once de la mañana los días que estoy, y los que no estoy hasta la tarde, pero vaya mierda de palomas, son una plaga. ¿Vosotros que hacéis?, supongo que tendréis gallineros cerrados, es la única solución radical.

P.D: Quien dice gallinero, dice huerta. Es un problema común, por eso lo pregunto aquí.


----------



## pagesitoalegre (Martes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No se si ya habréis tocado el tema en el hilo, pido disculpas de ser así.
> 
> Tengo un problema con las palomas, y otros gorrones con alas, y mi gallinero. No puedo cubrir completamente de tela metálica toda la zona que tengo destinada a las gallinas, es demasiado grande y hay algunos olivos y otras plantas, una chumbera bastante alta por ejemplo. El recinto que tengo destinado para que duerman sí está cerrado completamente, ahí tengo los comederos y los bebederos, pero suelo llenar los comederos y reponer el agua y dejo la puerta abierta muchas veces. Me gusta darles cierta libertad por las mañanas, además es que lo estan deseando que les abra la puerta, entran y salen, comen un poco, vuelven a salir. No se, creo que es lo más sano y relajante para ellas. Pero no puedo, por las mañanas tengo que dejarlas encerradas hasta que compruebo que al menos han comido algo, porque se cuelan 20 o 30 palomos de mierda y en cinco minutos limpian los comederos. Las gallinas picotean un rato, se dan una vuelta, picotean otro poquito, y así. Los putos palomos no, no dejan un grano y vienen en marabunta, tengo ganas de soltarles un cartuchazo con la superpuesta.
> 
> No se que hacer, seguiré dejándolas encerradas hasta las once de la mañana los días que estoy, y los que no estoy hasta la tarde, pero vaya mierda de palomas, son una plaga. ¿Vosotros que hacéis?, supongo que tendréis gallineros cerrados, es la única solución radical.



Lo ultimo que ha salido en cuestion de palomas y demas vichos garrones es comprar una especie de cuervo tipo cometa y mientras te dure al desgaste de la intemperie da el pego.
En mi caso tengo un gallinero tan inmenso que cuando tengo que sacrificar un gallo o recoger los huevos antes tengo que mandar una paloma mensajera y al dia siguiente me lo envian a casa por amazon o a mi yate de ser los fines de, ya que lo tengo en el puerto de barcelona.
Anda que no?


----------



## n_flamel (Martes a la(s) 11:20 PM)

antoniussss dijo:


> Buenas hace 2 meses tengo una lombricompostera y la tengo a 20 grados, le hecho de comer una vez por semana en un rinconcito y poco a poco llenando toda la bandeja, y la verdad es que tardan un cojon de pato en transformar (Metí 500 lombrices)
> 
> No sé si es normal porque la gente dice que en 2 meses tienes ya todo el cajón, o incluso que comen 250 gramos al día (Su peso)
> 
> ...



No sé las instrucciones de esas cosas pero que yo sepa las lombrices no consumen el primer paso o fase de la descomposición, sino que entran en fases posteriores, en los últimos.


----------

